# Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests)



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Da hier im Forum immer wieder gerne über Sinn und Unsinn bzw. Vor- und Nachteile von SLI/Crossfire diskutiert wird habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, diesen Thread zu schreiben um etwaige Fragen zu beantworten, Vorurteile über den Multi-GPU Betrieb aus der Welt zu schaffen, Vor- und Nachteile zu beleuchten und auch Neueinsteigern dieses Thema etwas näher zu bringen. Natürlich ist der Thread auch dazu gedacht, um rund um das Thema Multi-GPU zu diskutieren.
*INHALT*
*TEIL 1:

- FAQ

- Links und Downloads zum Thema**
TEIL 2:
- GTX 780 Ti Benchmarks

- GTX 780 Ti Benchmark + CPU Test Crysis 3

- GTX690 Benchmarks (1920x1080)

- Benchmarktest: Tomb Raider

- Benchmarktest: Bioshock Infinite

- VRAM Test: Crysis 3 Downsampling

- Test: Downsampling
- GTX580 SLI Benchmarks (1920x1080) und Dual-GPU Skalierung

- Frameverläufe GTX580 Single- und Dual-GPU plus Framelimiter

- HD7970 Crossfire Benchmarks done by "Wa1lock" 

- SLI Triple-Screen Benchmarks plus Frameverläufe (3x 1920x1080) done by "Der Maniac" 

- Crossfire Triple-Screen Benchmarks plus Leistungsaufnahme (3x 1920x1080) done by "Xukii" 

- GTX690 3D Vision Benchmarks done by "Softy"

- HD 7970 Triple-Screen Benchmarks done by "Deimos"*
*TEIL 3:

- Temperatur-Test: Asus GTX580 DCII SLI*
*TEIL 4:

- CPU Skalierung: Vierkerner gegen Sechskerner plus OC! Was bringt es im Dual-GPU Betrieb?

- CPU Limitierung: Wie sehr limitiert eine langsamere CPU?

- Special: Nvidia PhysX CPU vs. GPU - 6 Kerne vs. 4 Kerne*
*FAQ*
*Was sind SLI und Crossfire?*

*Wie funktionieren SLI und Crossfire?*

*Was bringen SLI und Crossfire an zusätzlicher Leistung?*

*Was sind Mikroruckler und wie entstehen sie?*

*Wie schlimm sind die Mikroruckler?*

*Kann man Mikroruckler verhindern?*

*Was brauche ich um Multi-GPU betreiben zu können?*

*Kann ich Karten wie die Asus DCII auch im M-GPU Betrieb nutzen?*

*Macht es Sinn Karten wie die HD6850 oder kleiner im Crossfire-Betrieb zu nutzen?*

*Kann man verschiedene Karten im M-GPU Betrieb nutzen?*

*Was sind SLI und Crossfire Profile?*

*Gibt es Spiele in denen M-GPU nicht funktioniert?*

*Wann ist die Nutzung von Multi-GPU sinnvoll?*

*Wann ist die Nutzung von Multi-GPU nicht sinnvoll?*

*Hat man bei der Nutzung von zwei Grafikkarten dann auch doppelt so viel VRAM zu Verfügung?*
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Was sind SLI und Crossfire?*




Spoiler



SLI und Crossfire sind Technologien von Nvidia (SLI) und AMD/ATI (CF) zum parallelen Betrieb von 2,3 oder 4 Grafikkarten in einem Rechner.

Der erste Grafikkarten Hersteller der mehr als 1 GPU unterstützte, war in den 90er Jahren 3dfx mit ihren legendären Voodoo Grafikkarten.

Scan Line Interleave

2000 erwarb Nvidia alle Marke- und Patentrechte von 3dfx und brachte daraus resultierend 2004 eine eigene Multi-GPU Technologie auf den Markt.

Scalable Link Interface

ATI (heute AMD) entwickelte 2002 eine eigene Multi-GPU Technologie, die sich zunächst AMR (ATI Multi-Rendering) nannte, und 2005 in Crossfire umbenannt wurde.

AMD CrossFireX
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Wie funktionieren SLI und Crossfire?
*



Spoiler



Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie die Grafikkarten zusammenarbeiten können.

Die geläufigste ist AFR (Alternate Frame Rendering). Dabei rendern die Grafikkarten jeweils abwechselnd einen Frame. Vorteil dieser Methode sind sehr hohe Framerates. Nachteil sind die auftretenden Mikroruckler (dazu später mehr).

Alternate Frame Rendering

Alternative Rendermethoden sind SFR (Split Frame Rendering):

Split Frame Rendering

Und Super Tiling:

SuperTiling
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Was bringen SLI und Crossfire an zusätzlicher Leistung?
*



Spoiler



Der Leistungsgewinn beim Einbau einer zweiten Grafikkarte liegt durchschnittlich bei rund 60-80%.
Die Skalierung mit jeder weiteren Grafikkarte sinkt dann weiter ab. So steht der Leistungsgewinn bei 4 GPUs in keinem Verhältnis mehr zu dem Aufwand den man betreiben muss, um überhaupt 4 Grakas nutzen zu können. Solche Setups sind nur interessant bei der Jagd nach Benchmark-Rekorden, aber nicht zum spielen, da es kaum Games gibt, die 4 GPUs unterstützen.
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Was sind Mikroruckler und wie entstehen sie?
*



Spoiler



Unser lieber Wa1lock hat eine detaillierte Erklärung zum Thema MR geschrieben, auf die ich an dieser Stelle verweisen möchte:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/138660-erklaerung-mikroruckler.html
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Wie schlimm sind die Mikroruckler?
*



Spoiler



Das kann man nicht so ganz klar definieren.
Klar, nachweislich ist es so, dass es Mikroruckler im Multi-GPU Betrieb gibt. Als grober Richtwert gilt die Grenze von ~50 Fps ab der man sie nicht mehr sehen kann. Geprägt ist das ganze aber immer von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung. Manche Leute sind sehr empfindlich auf Mikroruckler, viele andere gar nicht.

Hier gibt es im Gegensatz zu dem was oft gesagt wird, nur eine einzige sinnvolle Empfehlung:
Es selber auszuprobieren. Zwei Grafikkarten zu bestellen und sie in den Lieblingsspielen zu testen und wenn es einem nicht gefällt und man wegen den Mikrorucklern Kopfschmerzen o.Ä. bekommt, die Karten halt wieder zurückzuschicken.

Und bitte: Nicht nervös machen lassen von Leuten, die M-GPU noch nie ausprobiert haben, aber wegen Mikrorucklern davon abraten, weil sie mal darüber gelesen haben.

Der eigene, rein subjektive Eindruck ist in diesem Zusammenhang das was maßgeblich wichtig ist, nicht irgendwelche Frame-Diagramme!
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Kann man Mikroruckler verhindern?
*



Spoiler



Man kann Mikroruckler deutlich reduzieren, wenn man einen Framelimiter verwendet. Es mag zunächst paradox klingen, zwei Grafikkarten zu verwenden und dann die Fps Leistung zu limitieren. Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass ein Multi-GPU System mit zwei High-End Karten, selbst mit einer Limitierung immer noch schneller ist, als die schnellste Single-GPU. Und den Vorteil des geglätteten Frameverlaufs sollte man nicht verkennen. Es ist qualitativ ein deutlicher Unterschied, wenn der Frameverlauf keine Fps-Spitzen und Drops aufweist, denn das Spiel läuft dann wirklich extrem flüssig. Das macht sich selbst bei einer S-GPU positiv bemerkbar.
Deswegen ist die Nutzung eines Framelimiters definitiv zu empfehlen. Bei Nvidia empfiehlt sich dafür der Nvidia Inspektor, und bei AMD RadeonPro. (weiter unten sind entsprechende Links).
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Was brauche ich um Multi-GPU betreiben zu können?
*



Spoiler



Hier ist vernünftige, sinnvolle Planung wichtig. Viele Probleme im M-GPU Betrieb treten nur deswegen auf, weil User ihr System nicht richtig konzipiert haben.

Deswegen hier eine Aufstellung was man braucht, damit man Spaß an seinem M-GPU System hat:

*•EINE SCHNELLE CPU*
Hier gilt klotzen, nicht kleckern. Die schnellsten Grakas nützen euch nichts, wenn die CPU zu langsam ist und die Grakas ausbremst. Bei einer langsamen CPU bleibt so sehr viel Leistung auf der Straße liegen.? Deswegen kann man aktuell eigentlich nur zu Intel CPUs raten, wenn man Multi-GPU betreiben will, also ab Core i5 3570K aufwärts. Außerdem sollte man der CPU auch ordentlich die Sporen geben und übertakten. 4GHz sind hier ein guter Richtwert.
?
*•EIN POTENTES NETZTEIL*
Die Dimensionierung des Netzteils ist immer wieder ein Streitthema hier im Forum.
?Mein Ratschlag: Sucht euch im Netz Tests zum Thema, schaut was die Grakas im einzelnen und ganze Systeme im M-GPU Betrieb an Strom verbrutzeln. Die PSU Kalkulatoren diverser Hersteller könnt ihr meistens vergessen, da diese viel zu hoch rechnen.? Knausert auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht bei der Wahl des Netzteils. Nehmt lieber ein etwas stärkeres NT mit Reserven anstatt 10€ sparen zu wollen. 
?
*•EIN MULTI-GPU FÄHIGES MAINBOARD?*
Hier ist die Anbindung wichtig. Die Grafikkarten und die CPU kommunizieren über die sogenannten PCIe Lanes. Das sind quasi Datenautobahnen. Anbindungen sind 1, 4, 8 oder 16 Lanes. Das Mainboard sollte für die Grafikkarten jeweils x8 x8 oder x16 x16 Lanes bereit stellen.?Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 8 und 16 ist eher gering, wie unser Benchmark-Guru True Monkey mal ermittelt hat:?  
Vergleichstest PCI-e x16 / x8
?
Nicht zu empfehlen sind 16/4 Anbindungen wie man sie häufig bei preiswerten Boards hat. Durch eine solche Anbindung werden die Mikroruckler verstärkt, da eine Graka ihre Daten „schneller“ bekommt als die andere.??
ACHTUNG: Nvidia SLI ist Lizenzpflichtig d.h. nur auf Boards mit SLI Lizenz kann man SLI nutzen. Informationen dazu findet man auf den Herstellerseiten. (Es gibt allerdings SLI Hacks die diese Sperre umgehen)
ASRock
ASUS
EVGA
GIGABYTE
MSI??

*•EIN GUT BELÜFTETES GEHÄUSE*
Wer Multi-GPU luftgekühlt nutzen will, der kommt um ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse nicht herum. Hier ist es nicht nur wichtig, dass die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, sondern auch, dass genügend Luft hinein gelangt, am besten auch mit einem Lüfter, der zwischen die Grakas bläst
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Kann ich Karten wie die Asus DCII auch im M-GPU Betrieb nutzen?
*



Spoiler



Ja, kann man. Allerdings nur, wenn man für die nötige Frischluft sorgt und vor allem schaut, das zwischen den Karten noch mindestens 1 Slot frei bleibt, damit die Karten „atmen“ können. Boards die so viel Platz zwischen den Karten haben sind allerdings meistens recht teure High-End Boards. Das PCIe Layout sollte dann so aussehen wie z.B. beim Asus Rampage IV Extreme oder MSI Big Bang XPower II.

Ich selber hatte das schon mal thematisiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-nur-bedingt-fuer-sli-crossfire-geeignet.html
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Macht es Sinn Karten wie die HD7850 oder kleiner im Crossfire-Betrieb zu nutzen?
*



Spoiler



Jein. Je mehr Fps zwei Grafikkarten generieren, desto weniger sind Mikroruckler wirklich sichtbar. Je weniger leistungsstark die verwendeten Grafikkarten allerdings sind, desto eher rutscht man in Bereiche, in denen die MRs wirklich störend werden (abhängig davon wie empfindlich man ist). Deswegen sollte man meiner Meinung nach besser zu Grafikkarten aus dem High-End Segment greifen.
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Kann man verschiedene Karten im M-GPU Betrieb nutzen?
*



Spoiler



AMD:
Bei AMD ist es möglich Grafikkarten einer Serie im Crossfire zu verwenden z.B. aus der HD 6000 Serie. Mischen von beispielsweise HD5000 und HD6000 ist aber nicht möglich.
Sinnvoll ist das allerdings nicht. Die maximale Leistung gewinnt man nur, wenn man zwei gleiche Karten verwendet, also z.B. zwei HD6970.

Nvidia:
SLI zu betreiben ist bei Nvidia mit den Standardtreibern nur möglich, wenn man gleiche GPUs verwendet. Mischbetrieb ist so ohne weiteres nicht möglich. Unterschiedliche Taktzahlen der Karten spielen keine Rolle, da diese aneinander angepasst werden. Es gibt allerdings auch modifizierte Treiber, mit denen der Mischbetrieb ermöglicht wird, wie dieses Video zeigt.
Ein Sonderfall ist Nvidia PhysX. Man kann zusätzlich zu seiner Hauptkarte eine zweite beliebige Nvidia Karte nutzen um PhysX, wie es z.B. in Batman Arkham City Verwendung findet, berechnen zu lassen (sofern die zweite PhysX unterstützt). SLI im eigentlichen Sinne ist das aber nicht, und in Spielen die kein Nvidia PhysX unterstützen, nutzt einem die zweite Karte nichts.

Das mischen von AMD und Nvidia Karten ist nicht möglich. Es gab mal eine Technologie namens „Lucid Hydra“ mit der das möglich war. Aber durchgesetzt hat sich das nie, weil dazu spezielle Boards und Software Profile nötig waren.  
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Was sind SLI und Crossfire Profile?
*



Spoiler



Diese Profile sind notwendig damit ein Spiel auch wirklich auf mehreren Grafikkarten läuft. Die Game-Profile werden bei der Treiberinstallation automatisch mit installiert.
Erscheinen neue Spiele, dann veröffentlichen AMD oder Nvidia meistens neue Treiber mit entsprechenden Profilen.
Diese Profilabhängigkeit wird oft als großer Nachteil von M-GPU dargestellt. Fakt ist, dass der Support von Nvidia und AMD da sehr gut ist und meistens schon zum Release von neuen Games entsprechende Profile bereitstehen. Beide bieten aber auch die Möglichkeit, Profile einzeln, unabhängig vom Treiber zu installieren. Zumindest Nvidia macht davon aber eher selten Gebrauch.
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Gibt es Spiele in denen M-GPU nicht funktioniert?
*



Spoiler



Ja, die gibt es.
Entweder in Games in denen es nicht nötig ist z.B. 2-D Point & Click Adventures, oder in Games in denen die Grafik-Engine nicht mit Multi-GPU harmoniert z.B. Rage.
In einem Großteil aller Games funktioniert M-GPU aber tadellos.
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Wann ist die Nutzung von Multi-GPU sinnvoll?
*



Spoiler



Immer dann wenn viel Leistung benötigt wird:

-Multi-Monitor Betrieb
-3-D
-Auflsöungen >Full-HD
-Nutzung von Downsampling oder SGSSAA
-Nutzung maximaler Qualitätsfeatures in nahezu jedem Game
-Nutzung von aufwendigen Mods
-Benchmarks
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Wann ist die Nutzung von Multi-GPU nicht sinnvoll?
*



Spoiler



-Bei niedrigen Auflösungen
-Wenn man kein Problem damit hat in einzelnen Titeln auch mal Details reduzieren zu müssen (z.B. 4x anstatt 8xAA)
-Wenn man empfindlich auf Mikroruckler ist
-Bei der Verwendung von Einstiegsgrafikkarten
-Bei Luftkühlung: Wenn die etwas höhere Lautstärke stört
-Wenn die Hardware nicht darauf ausgelegt ist (s.o.)
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Hat man bei der Nutzung von zwei Grafikkarten dann auch doppelt so viel VRAM zu Verfügung?
*



Spoiler



Nein, leider nicht. Nominell liefern zwei Karten zwar dann beispielsweise 2x1 GB VRAM, da der VRAM beider Karten aber mit identischen Daten gefüllt wird, bleiben effektiv nur 1x1 GB VRAM nutzbar.
Man kann sich das so vorstellen als ob man zwei Blätter Papier mit dem gleichen Inhalt voll schreibt. Man hat zwar dann eigentlich zwei Blätter, die Menge an Informationen ist aber nicht größer als bei einem Blatt. 
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Links & Downloads zum Thema*
*Hersteller-Links:*
*AMD*

AMD

Treiber

Support

Forum
*Nvidia*

Nvidia

Treiber

Support

Forum

Geforce.com (Nützliche Seite rund um Nvidia Grafikkarten)
*Tools*
MSI Afterburner
Neben Übertakten und erstellen von Lüfterprofilen verfügt der Afterburner über ein nützliches On Screen Display, mit dem man sich Ingame die Auslastung, Temps, Lüfterdrehzahl usw. der Grafikkarten(n) anzeigen lassen kann.
Fraps
Messen der Fps (min., max., avg., plus Frametimes) und Ingame Screenshots und Videos aufnehmen. All das kann Fraps.
GPU-Z
Mit GPU-Z lassen sich alle Daten der Grafikkarten(n) auslesen.
CPU-Z
Zum Auslesen der CPU Daten.
HWMonitor
Nützliches Hardware Diagnose Tool
Nvidia Inspector
Das Tool schlechthin für Nvidia Nutzer.
Auslesen von Taktraten, GPU-Spannung, Lüfterdrehzahl, Treiberversion, Temperaturen, dazu Overclocking, anpassen der Lüfterdrehzahl,  Anlegen von Profilen, um in Spielen Kantenglättung, anisotrope Filterung uws. zu optimieren, Nutzung der inoffiziellen AA-Modi SGSSAA, OGSSAA, erstellen von eigenen SLI Profilen uvm.
Radeonpro
Das AMD-Gegenstück zum Nvidia Inspector.
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

*BENCHMARKS GTX690 (1920x1080) und Dual-GPU Skalierung*
*Test System: *

Core i7 3770K @ 4,4GHz SMT on
8GB DDR3 1600 RAM
GTX 690 @ Stock

Treiber 314.07 und 314.14

*Auflösung 1920 x 1080 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Battlefield 3*

*Crysis 3*

*Far Cry 3*

*Hitman Absolution*
*Battlefield 3 (1920x1080)*

Gebencht wurde die PCGH-Benchmark Sequenz Operation Sword Breaker. Die eher mäßige SLI-Skalierung könnte auf ein CPU Limit hindeuten, denn eigentlich skaliert Bf3 sehr gut mit Multi-GPU.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Crysis 3 (1920x1080)*

Gebencht habe ich die verschiedenen AA Arten, jeweils @ max plus CPU-Test @ 720p ohne AA. Dazu dann noch den Frameverlauf und die Frametimes
Als Bench-Sequenz diente "Welcome to the jungle", quasi direkt wenn man den Bereich betritt 30 Sek. geradeaus gehen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*BENCHMARKS*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*SLI SKALIERUNG*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*CPU BENCHMARKS*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FRAMVERLAUF UND FRAMETIMES*
*Zu den Frametimes und dem Einsatz des Framelimiters:*
Bei 8xMSAA lagen die min. Fps mit der 690 bei 42 Fps. Das Framelimit habe ich auf 40 gesetzt. Das Spiel war dann flüssig spielbar, trotz Dual-GPU. Der Framelimiter hat da also wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Far Cry 3 (1920x1080)*

Ingame gebencht bei maximalen Settings und 8xMSAA



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*Hitman Absolution (1920x1080)*

Gebencht in Chinatown mitten im Getümmel. Max. Settings, 8xMSAA


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


*BENCHMARKS GTX580 (1920x1080) und Dual-GPU Skalierung*

Hinweis: Bei den Benchmarks habe ich zum besseren Vergleich Nvidia-exklusive Features wie PhysX o.Ä. deaktiviert.

Bei Bf3 und Crysis Warhead kamen die PCGH Bench-Sequenzen zum Einsatz. 
Benchmark-FAQs: So testet PCGH CPUs und Grafikkarten mit Spielen - Update mit Battlefield 3, Skyrim und Spielbarkeitsgrenzen - cpu, benchmark, grafikkarte
Bei Crysis 2 habe ich dieses Tool mit der Sequenz "Downtown" verwendet.
Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool (new DX11 version)
Bei den anderen Games habe ich die internen Benchmarks genutzt.
Bei Just Cause 2 die Sequenz "Asphaltdschungel"


Spoiler



_*ÜBERSICHT:*_
*SLI BENCHMARKS*

*Test System SLI*
*Mafia 2 SLI (DX9)*

*Crysis Warhead 64bit SLI (DX10)*

*Just Cause 2 SLI (DX10)*

*Batman Arkham City SLI (DX11)*

*Battlefield 3 SP SLI (DX11)*

*Crysis 2 SLI (DX11)*

*F1 2010 SLI (DX11)*

*Metro 2033 SLI (DX11)*

*Unigine Heaven Benchmark SLI (DX11)*
*FAZIT SLI BENCHMARKS*
*Frameverläufe Single- und Dual-GPU plus Framelimiter*
*FAZIT FRAMEVERLAUF*
*ZU DEN CROSSFIRE BENCHMARKS DONE BY Wa1lock*
*Test System SLI (siehe auch Signatur)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mafia 2 SLI (DX9)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Crysis Warhead 64bit SLI (DX10)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Just Cause 2 SLI (DX10)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Batman Arkham City SLI (DX11)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield 3 SP SLI (DX11)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Crysis 2 SLI (DX11)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*F1 2010 SLI (DX11)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Metro 2033 SLI (DX11)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Unigine Heaven Benchmark SLI (DX11)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*FAZIT*

*Wie die Benchmarks zeigen, liegt der Leistungsgewinn von SLI zwischen +52 und +93% gegenüber dem Single-Betrieb. Auch bei den min. Fps gibt es keinen bösen Ausrutscher.
Was also die schiere Leistung angeht, kann man sich nicht beschweren, wenn man 2 Grafikkarten im Rechner hat. Die Games/Benchmarks laufen sauber und größtenteils flüssig und die beiden 580 im SLI profitieren in jeder Situation von den deutlich höheren Fps gegenüber dem Single-Betrieb.
Erfahrungsgemäß skaliert Crossfire ähnlich gut wie SLI.
*
*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Frameverläufe Single-GPU und SLI plus Framelimiter*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*FAZIT FRAMEVERLAUF*

*Wie die Messungen zeigen, sind die Frameverläufe bei SLI deutlich unruhiger als im Single-Betrieb. Das liegt allerdings weniger an Framedrops sondern an Leistungsspitzen, wo die Framerate in die Höhe schnellt. Abhilfe schafft eindeutig ein Framelimiter, der den Frameverlauf regelrecht glattbügelt. Es ist erstaunlich wie butterweich die Spiele mit dieser künstlichen Limitierung laufen. Selbst der Metro 2033 Benchmark mit einem Limit von 30Fps läuft im Dual-GPU Betrieb plötzlich flüssiger, als mit einer Single-Karte ohne Limiter. Von daher kann man den Einsatz eines Framelimiters wirklich absolut empfehlen und zwar sowohl für den Dual- als auch für den Single-Betrieb.
*
*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

*SLI Triple-Screen Benchmarks plus Frameverläufe (3x 1920x1080) done by "Der Maniac"*
*Ein besonderes Dankeschön an "Der Maniac" für das Durchführen der Crossfire Benchmarks*


Spoiler



_*ÜBERSICHT:*_
*Test System SLI*
*GTA IV SLI Triple-Screen (DX9)*
*Anno 1404 SLI Triple-Screen(DX10)*
*Battlefield Bad Company 2 SLI Triple-Screen (DX9/DX10)*
*Battlefield 3 SLI Triple-Screen (DX11)*
*Test System SLI Triple-Screen*
*Core i7 2600K
Asus P8P67 Evo
8 GiB RAM
2x EVGA GTX580
*
*GTA IV SLI Triple-Screen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Anno 1404 SLI Triple-Screen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield Bad Company 2 SLI Triple-Screen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield 3 SLI Triple-Screen*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Crossfire Triple-Screen Benchmarks (3x 1920x1080) done by "Xukii"*
*Ein besonderes Dankeschön an "Xukii" für das Durchführen der Crossfire Benchmarks*
_*ÜBERSICHT:*_
*Test System Crossfire und Leistungsaufnahme*
*Crysis 2 CF Triple Screen (DX11)*
*Battlefield 3 DC Triple Screen hoch(DX11)*
*Battlefield 3 CF Triple-Screen ultra(DX11)*
*3D Mark 11 (DX11)*
*Test System Crossfire Triple-Screen und Leistungsaufnahme*
* Core i7 2700K @stock
2x MSI HD 7970 Lightning @stock
Mainboard Giganbyte Ga-z68xp-ud4
BeQuiet Darkpower Pro P9 750 Watt
8 Gb Kingston HyperX
Leistungsaufnahme:

BF3 : 550 Watt
Crysis: 460 Watt
3D Mark11: 580 Watt
*
*Crysis 2 CF Triple Screen (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield 3 DC Triple Screen hoch (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield 3 DC Triple Screen ultra (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*3D Mark 11 (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*TEMPERATUR-TEST: Asus GTX580 DCII SLI*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Lüfterprofil: Standard*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAZIT*

*Obwohl der DCII ein Monsterkühler ist, zwischen den Karten 1 Slot Platz ist, das Mainboard im TJ11 um 90° gedreht ist und das Case bestens belüftet ist, erreicht GPU 1 eine um 16°C höhere Temperatur und der Lüfter dreht mess- und hörbar auf.
Das verdeutlicht, wie wichtig es ist, dass man für die richtigen Voraussetzungen sorgt wenn man ein Multi-GPU System betreiben will, speziell auch wenn man Karten im Custom Design verbauen will.*


*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis (POST 1)*


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

*CPU Skalierung: Vierkerner gegen Sechskerner plus OC! Was bringt es im Dual-GPU Betrieb?*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Testen habe ich im BIOS zwei Kerne deaktiviert um einen Vierkerner zu simulieren.
_Gebencht wurden:_

6 Kerne/12 Threads @ 4.5 GHz Turbo off

4 Kerne/8 Threads @ 4.5 GHz Turbo off

4 Kerne/8Threads @ 3.3 GHz plus Turbo 3.9 GHz (stock)

Grafikkarten 2xGTX580 SLI @ stock
Die Game Settings entsprechen den in Teil 2 genannten, also alles maxed out, ohne Nvidia-only Features.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*FAZIT*

*Obwohl die Ergebnisse teilweise sehr knapp sind, und es zweimal kleine Ausreißer gibt, so muss man trotzdem insgesamt sagen, dass die CPU @ Stock plus Turbo insbesondere bei den min. Fps schlechter abschneidet, was auch beim spielen sicht- und spürbar ist. Die Spiele laufen einfach nicht ganz so flüssig.
Die übertakten 4 Kerne schneiden gut ab und schaffen es, das SLI Gespann adäquat zu füttern.
6 Kerne wiederum schneiden teilweise noch einen tick besser ab, was aber eher theoretischer Natur ist und in der Praxis meist nicht zu spüren ist.

Ein übertakteter Vierkerner ist also absolut ausreichend um zwei High-End Grafikkarten ordentlich zu befeuern.
Nur wer immer absolute Höchstleistung will, ob spürbar oder nicht, sollte zum Sechskerner greifen.*
*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis (POST 1)*
*CPU Limitierung: Wie sehr limitiert eine langsamere CPU?*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis (POST 1)*
*Special: PhysX GPU vs. CPU - 6 Kerne vs. 4 Kerne*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis (POST 1)*


----------



## schrotflinte56 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

schöne idee der thread
vielleicht solltest du noch was zu gespannen aus 3 und mehr gpus sagen.
und zum nutzen würde mir auch noch rekord-jagd bei benchmarks einfallen.

bin gespannt was im 2.teil noch kommt.

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Sehr schöner Guide 
Ich bin von Crossfire sehr beeindruckt und empfehle es jedem der die richtige Hardware hat und die Leistung braucht wegen Multi-Monitor etc.

Auch könntest du noch dazu schreiben  wie es sich mit mehr als 2 GPU verhält und das man so (meine Erfahrung) nicht die doppelten mRuckler bekommt, sondern die 3-fache!!!


----------



## Rixx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

kannst noch einen Beitrag mit Hyper SLI einbinden


----------



## Rixx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*


sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Hammer nice cook 
Thx für die Verlinkung 

*hust* Pinni *hust* 

Edit:


> Das mischen von AMD und Nvidia Karten ist nicht möglich. Es gab mal eine Technologie namens „Lucid Hydra“ mit der das möglich war. Aber durchgesetzt hat sich das nie, weil dazu spezielle Boards und Software Profile nötig waren.


Abgesehen davon, dass die Leistung im Vergleich zu 2 gleichen Karte geringer war und dass kein DX 11 unterstützt wurde. Die MRs waren aber weniger ausgeprägt/ fast ganz weg soweit ich weiß, dafür hatte man oft Bildfehler


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Danke für euer Feedback.

Erste Benches sind auch schon mal online.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback.
> 
> Erste Benches sind auch schon mal online.




Kein Problem 
Sehr schön!!!  

Du könntest ja noch dazu schreiben in Post 1 das man mit CF/SLI nicht die doppelte Leistung bekommt!!! Den viele kaufen sich 2 Karten da sie meinen das sie dann auch 100% mehr Leistung bekommen!

Grüße

streetjumper16


----------



## Rixx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

naturlich skaliert die 2. Grafikkarte nicht zu 100 %. Aber 70 - 80% reichen doch oder ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Ja klar!
Nur währe das noch erwähnenswert für den Startpost


----------



## butzler (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Klasse gemacht, vielen Dank  .
Jetzt bin ich endlich mal richtig informiert und hab voll Bock SLI mal auszuprobieren.

mad


----------



## Clonemaster (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung! 

Ich hoffe es trauen sich nun mehr Leute das mal zu probieren,
denn bei diesem Thema zählt nichts mehr als eigene Erfahrungen


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du noch was zu gespannen aus 3 und mehr gpus sagen.
> und zum nutzen würde mir auch noch rekord-jagd bei benchmarks einfallen.





streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du könntest ja noch dazu schreiben in Post 1 das man mit CF/SLI nicht die doppelte Leistung bekommt!!! Den viele kaufen sich 2 Karten da sie meinen das sie dann auch 100% mehr Leistung bekommen!


 
Soeben eingefügt


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

@Cook
Willst du vllt. davor nen interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis hauen?
Geht ganz einfach mit Ankercodes 
Du setzt an den verlinkten Stellen im Post (also bei den Überschriften) ein [anker=a1 "eckige Klammer zu" Text [/anker "eckige Klammer zu" und dann bei deinem Inhaltsverzeichnis ein [al=a1 "eckige Klammer zu" Text[/al "eckige Klammer zu"
Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertan hab  Sonst siehe Bb Codes 

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Willst du vllt. davor nen interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis hauen?
> Geht ganz einfach mit Ankercodes



Das wäre natürlich klasse, alleine schon wegen der Übersicht. Ich probiere es mal aus.


----------



## Wild Thing (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Sehr schön Gefällt mir richtig gut der Beitrag, kann es kaum erwarten bis ich entlich mein neues System habe dann kann's los gehen...


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Ah das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist da, super 
Echt Klasse 
*****


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ah das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist da, super
> Echt Klasse
> *****



Ja, und neue Benchmarks und ein Temperatur Test.

Und jetzt hab ich erst mal Mittagspause


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Sehr schöne Benchmarks 
Respekt mein guter


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Danke. 
Puh. wenn man so was zum ersten mal in dem Umfang macht, dann ist das echt Arbeit.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide (Thread fertig inkl. Benchmarks, CPU und GPU Skalierung usw.)*

So, alles fertig. Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## KaterTom (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide (Thread fertig inkl. Benchmarks, CPU und GPU Skalierung usw.)*

Endlich mal ein *Pro* SLI-Thread! Echt genial und super gemacht!


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide (Thread fertig inkl. Benchmarks, CPU und GPU Skalierung usw.)*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein *Pro* SLI-Thread! Echt genial und super gemacht!



Danke.
Ich hatte gerade noch ein paar kleine Fehler entdeckt und behoben (bei den CPU Test Diagrammen max. statt avg. geschrieben). Jetzt sollte aber alles ok sein


----------



## PC GAMER (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide (Thread fertig inkl. Benchmarks, CPU und GPU Skalierung usw.)*

Das hast du Richtig gut gemacht 

Ich hatte sogar spaß beim lesen 

kann es aber sein das du "nur" SLI aufgelistet hast ? oder ist SLI und Crossfire gleich bei der Skalierung  ?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Januar 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Das hast du Richtig gut gemacht
> Ich hatte sogar spaß beim lesen



Danke, das freut doch zu hören.



> kann es aber sein das "nur" SLI aufgelistet ist ? oder ist SLI und Crossfire gleich ?



Ja, aktuell leider nur SLI bei den Benchmarks. Falls meine nächste Karte aber eine 7970 wird, dann werde ich das noch erweitern. (Das hängt aber von Kepler ab).
Meine beiden HD5870 haben aber damals ähnlich gut skaliert wie es jetzt bei NV der Fall ist. Da hat man auch, je nach Game, um die 60-80% im Schnitt dazu gewonnen. Von daher kann man den Leistungsgewinn unter dem Strich auch auf Crossfire beziehen.


EDIT

*Falls natürlich jemand Benchmarks von AMD Karten beisteuern möchte, dann ist das kein Problem.
Die kann ich dann gerne im Startpost verlinken.*


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook, mach ich gerne sobald meine 7970er endlich da sind -.-


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (19. Januar 2012)

Echt cool gemacht, Respekt. 

Weiter so .


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke, das freut doch zu hören.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade das ich meine beiden Karten nicht mehr habe! Aber meine 2. HD7970 muss leider noch etwas warten!!!
Trotzdem echt schön gemacht


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Cook, mach ich gerne sobald meine 7970er endlich da sind -.-



Das wäre superklasse



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Schade das ich meine beiden Karten nicht mehr habe! Aber meine 2. HD7970 muss leider noch etwas warten!!!



Wie sieht's denn aus mit der Leistung? Ist die einzelne, übertaktete 7970 schneller als deine beiden 5870?


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das wäre superklasse
> 
> 
> 
> Wie sieht's denn aus mit der Leistung? Ist die einzelne, übertaktete 7970 schneller als deine beiden 5870?




Eindeutig schneller!!!
Keine Framedrops und BF3 endlich auf Ultra spielbar!!! Gefühlt ist sie rund 20-30% schneller!!!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Eindeutig schneller!!!
> Keine Framedrops und BF3 endlich auf Ultra spielbar!!! Gefühlt ist sie rund 20-30% schneller!!!



Alle Achtung. Hört sich richtig gut an. Jetzt bringst du mich wieder zum grübeln. Heute sind ja erste Bilder der Asus 7970 DCII aufgetaucht


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Alle Achtung. Hört sich richtig gut an. Jetzt bringst du mich wieder zum grübeln. Heute sind ja erste Bilder der Asus 7970 DCII aufgetaucht



So macht es auch endlich Spaß BF3 in 6048x1080 zu spielen 
Die DCII sagt mir aber nicht zu!!!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So macht es auch endlich Spaß BF3 in 6048x1080 zu spielen



Ja, das glaube ich.



> Die DCII sagt mir aber nicht zu!!!



Warum?
Wobei ich die Powercolor auch fast noch besser finde. Aber wenn dann im Crossfire


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wobei ich die Powercolor auch fast noch besser finde. Aber wenn dann im Crossfire



Weil ich nicht einsehe mehr zu zahlen für gleiche Leistung! Zudem ist die DCII im Idle auch nicht soo leise wie jeder sagt!!
Ich warte jetzt noch auf mein Artic Extreme und dann wars das erstmal! Der hat unter Last nur 0,5Sone statt den 5Sone vom Referenz!!!

Und bei Crossfire muss ich noch schauen! Da müsste ich dann meine Soundkarte mit einer Verlängerung nach außen verlegen!!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und bei Crossfire muss ich noch schauen! Da müsste ich dann meine Soundkarte mit einer Verlängerung nach außen verlegen!!



Hm. Das wäre aber keine ideale Lösung


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Das wäre aber keine ideale Lösung



Wenn ich auf Crossfire mit 3-Slot Kühler wechsle dann muss das sein!
Deswegen sage ich ja das ich es noch nicht sicher weiß ob ich mir nochmal Crossfire mache!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Crossfire mit 3-Slot Kühler wechsle dann muss das sein!
> Deswegen sage ich ja das ich es noch nicht sicher weiß ob ich mir nochmal Crossfire mache!



Bei vielen Boards und auch Gehäusen ist meistens kein Platz für zwei 3-Slot Karten (plus einem Slot Platz dazwischen) und irgendeiner weiteren Karte, und wenn, dann baut man sich die Graka Lüfter zu. Ist bei mir nicht anders. Neben den beiden DCII ist einfach kein Platz mehr für zusätzliche  Erweiterungskarten. Deswegen hatte ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit eine externe Sound-Karte geholt. Meine interne war irgendwie immer im Weg


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei vielen Boards und auch Gehäusen ist meistens kein Platz für zwei 3-Slot Karten (plus einem Slot Platz dazwischen) und irgendeiner weiteren Karte, und wenn, dann baut man sich die Graka Lüfter zu. Ist bei mir nicht anders. Neben den beiden DCII ist einfach kein Platz mehr für zusätzliche  Erweiterungskarten. Deswegen hatte ich mir schon vor längerer Zeit eine externe Sound-Karte geholt. Meine interne war irgendwie immer im Weg




Genau so ist es auch bei mir dann! Und meine Essence STX will ich ja nutzen den ich hab nicht umsonst 155€ dafür geblecht!
Nach außen verlegen ist ja kein Problem nur es ist eben Mist!!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es auch bei mir dann! Und meine Essence STX will ich ja nutzen den ich hab nicht umsonst 155€ dafür geblecht!
> Nach außen verlegen ist ja kein Problem nur es ist eben Mist!!



Ich glaube ich würde das auch lassen. Ist bestimmt nicht so gut für die Karte, wenn sie außen rum baumelt, vor allem weil sie ja nicht ganz billig ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich würde das auch lassen. Ist bestimmt nicht so gut für die Karte, wenn sie außen rum baumelt, vor allem weil sie ja nicht ganz billig ist.




Jupp! 
Deswegen mal schauen! Währe geil wenn es so externe Gehäuse für Soundkarten geben würde oder so  

Werde am WE mal so richtig benchen ^^ Mal schauen was so zu machen ist mit der Karte!!
Ich muss nur schauen wie ich meine CPU wieder auf 5,2GHZ schaffe den das war lange her als ich das gemacht habe!


----------



## Banane5 (19. Januar 2012)

ein wirklich sehr gelungener thread 
freue mich schon wenn meine zweite 6950 am samtag kommt, dann kann ich mir endlich eine eigene Meinung von Crossfire bilden!


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> ein wirklich sehr gelungener thread



Dankeschön



> freue mich schon wenn meine zweite 6950 am samtag kommt, dann kann ich mir endlich eine eigene Meinung von Crossfire bilden!



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Die beiden 6950 sollten gut abgehen




streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich muss nur schauen wie ich meine CPU wieder auf 5,2GHZ schaffe den das war lange her als ich das gemacht habe!



Puh. 5,2 GHz sind schon heftig. Ich komme mit 5 gerade mal bis zum Desktop


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Januar 2012)

Schöner Thread 

Hast du mal Dxtory verwendet? Soll angeblich gut gegen Mikroruckler helfen, habs aber bisher noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Schöner Thread
> Hast du mal Dxtory verwendet? Soll angeblich gut gegen Mikroruckler helfen, habs aber bisher noch nicht getestet.



Danke.

Ich spiele im Moment mit dem Framlimiter, der im aktuellen Nvidia Beta-Treiber implementiert ist. Läuft gut. Ich bin aber auch nicht so empfindlich was MR angeht. Dxtory wollte ich aber auch mal testen und vor allem die Timings messen.
Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich mir dann aus den Werten in Excel solche Graphen bastele:

Test: PowerColor HD 7970 CrossFire (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Sonst hätte ich das schon hier im Thread untergebracht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Puh. 5,2 GHz sind schon heftig. Ich komme mit 5 gerade mal bis zum Desktop



Ja das war mal im sommer! Denke jetzt wenn es draußen minus Grade sind das es noch leichter sein sollte!
Davor aber wirklich mal Rechner reinigen den das ist schon ein par Monate her  Und so schaut er auch aus


----------



## Banane5 (19. Januar 2012)

da hier im thread, wie ich sehe, sehr viele erfahren cf/sli nutzer rumschwirren  kann ich euch bestimmt eine frage stellen:
reichen meine 4GHz cpu takt für die beiden überhaupt aus?(i7-860 HT off) (die beiden 6950er sind welche der ersten generation und werden deswegen geflasht=> 2x6970)
auflösung ist 1920*1080
MfG banane5


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:
			
		

> da hier im thread, wie ich sehe, sehr viele erfahren cf/sli nutzer rumschwirren  kann ich euch bestimmt eine frage stellen:
> reichen meine 4GHz cpu takt für die beiden überhaupt aus?(i7-860 HT off) (die beiden 6950er sind welche der ersten generation und werden deswegen geflasht=> 2x6970)
> auflösung ist 1920*1080
> MfG banane5



Als ich hier für den Thread gebencht habe, hatte ich auch mal getestet, wie viel eine langsamere CPU an Leistung kostet. Ich hatte dafür meine CPU auf 3.0, 3.5 und 4.5  GHz getaktet. Der Unterschied war teilweise marginal, teilweise etwas größer aber nie dramatisch. Von daher sollte dein 860 @ 4 GHz sehr gut geeignet sein, denn der ist ja immer noch schnell.

Wenn Interesse besteht, dann kann ich die Ergebnisse gerne morgen hier posten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> da hier im thread, wie ich sehe, sehr viele erfahren cf/sli nutzer rumschwirren  kann ich euch bestimmt eine frage stellen:
> reichen meine 4GHz cpu takt für die beiden überhaupt aus?(i7-860 HT off) (die beiden 6950er sind welche der ersten generation und werden deswegen geflasht=> 2x6970)
> auflösung ist 1920*1080
> MfG banane5




Das reicht locker


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

hi 
ihr seid doch alle cf/sli profis oder meine frage wäre ob bf3 und anno2070 ein m-gpu profil haben also ob die mitsli laufen den ich zweifel zwischen 2 von den hier1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
oder der hier  3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

auflösung ist full hd   möchte damit bf3@ultra mit 8xAA und 16xAF spielen  wie viel frames bräüchte man fuer bf3 ohne mr  wenn ich sie ueberhaupt sehe  ist mein erster desktop

cpu: 2600k
mb: asrock p67 fatatlity professional 
ram: 8gb oder 16gb team group elite


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

Ja BF3 unterstützt M-GPU!
Wenn du SLI nimmst, dann hast du nicht so ein flüssiges Bild wie mit einer HD7970 da wenn du unter die 50FPS kommst Ruckler merkst!!
Bei der HD7970 reichen sogar schon 30FPS und es schaut alles noch flüssig aus! Mit der HD7970 bist du aber auch schneller dran!

Das bleibst aber dir überlassen!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

sind zwei 560ti 448 wirklich langsamer asl die hd 7070 (sind ja fast so schnell wie zwei gtx 570 und die haben wesentlich mehr leistung als eine 580 wo die 7970 laut pcgh benches nur 2 fps mehr hat)  ist das ref design wirklich so laut
du hast ja eine  oc hd 7970  darf ich fragen welche      

must du ohrschützer beim gamen tragen??


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Januar 2012)

Die 7970 kann wirklich laut werden, hier mal ein Video (ich glaub das ist sogar von einem User hier aus dem Forum).


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> meine frage wäre ob bf3 und anno2070 ein m-gpu profil haben also ob die mitsli laufen



Leider kann ich dir bei Bf3 und Anno nicht weiter helfen, da ich beide Games nicht habe.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

wow wie kommt ihr mit der lautstärke klar di macht einen ja taub  gibt es noch andere custom modelle die um einiges leiser sind
da die xfx aufgrund geringer verfügbarkeit sau teuer ist

hat einer von euch vielleicht 2 7970 nur so ne frage vielleicht will ich später mal aufrüsten 

habe auch schon was von selbst montierbarn kühlern gehört ist das schwer verfliegt da die garantie


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

Die Custom Modelle kommen jetzt erst z.B. von Asus oder Powercolor. Aber wann die verfügbar sein werden ist noch nicht klar.

Zwei 560TI 448 haben aber auch wirklich ordentlich Power und sollten eigentlich mindestens genau so schnell (oder noch schneller) sein als die 7970. Wenn dein restliches System zwei Grakas packt, dann spricht auch da nichts gegen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

naja glaub ich warte auf dei custom modelle wie viel watt bräuchte ich wenn ich noch eine zweite dazu packen würde und cpu und grakas stark uebertakten würde


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> naja glaub ich warte auf dei custom modelle wie viel watt bräuchte ich wenn ich noch eine zweite dazu packen würde und cpu und grakas stark uebertakten würde



Also Computrerbase kommt für die 570 im SLI auf 670W für das komplette System. Die 560 Ti 448 ist zwar ein ganz klein wenig genügsamer, trotzdem würde ich beim NT zu 750-800W greifen.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...e-gtx-500-sli/23/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Januar 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> sind zwei 560ti 448 wirklich langsamer asl die hd 7070 (sind ja fast so schnell wie zwei gtx 570 und die haben wesentlich mehr leistung als eine 580 wo die 7970 laut pcgh benches nur 2 fps mehr hat)  ist das ref design wirklich so laut
> du hast ja eine  oc hd 7970  darf ich fragen welche
> 
> must du ohrschützer beim gamen tragen??



Wenn es 2x die 448er sind dann können die auch die HD7970 einholen das ist klar! Nur das mit dem flüssigem Bild ist immer noch da! Ist echt erstaunlich wenn man wie ihc Monate Lang mit CF gespielt hat und dann mit einer Karte!!!!

2FPS sind das nicht! Das sind locker 10FPS+ was da mehr gegenüber einer GTX580 sind!!
Ich habe keine OC Karte! Ich habe eine referenz von Club3D die ich einfach übertaktet habe!! Und Ohrschützer müssen nicht her da der Lüfter nie über 55% geht und das bei Furmark! Bei Games sind es nichtmal 50% die erreicht werden da die Karte da auch nicht so heiß wird!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

@streetjumper16  
ah ok dann würde ich mir vielleicht auch ein ref. design kaufen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

@cook dachte da an dieses
850W be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @cook dachte da an dieses
> 850W be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook



Ja, das ist top. Damit hättest du auch noch Reserven, wenn du irgendwann mal auf "größere" Karten umsteigen willst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Januar 2012)

auf noch größere  welche meinst du denn glaube eh eine 7970 wird mir fuer mein ersten pc reichen


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Januar 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> auf noch größere  welche meinst du denn glaube eh eine 7970 wird mir fuer mein ersten pc reichen



Ich meine nichts konkretes, aber man weiß ja nie. Wenn du dir in zwei Jahren oder so eine neue Graka kaufst, dann brauchst du dir wegen dem NT halt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) NEU: FRAMEVERLAUF PLUS FRAMELIMITER*

Soooo, ein paar Frameverläufe plus Framelimiter sind jetzt auch online


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön Cook2211. 
Endlich mal ein Thread wo der Thematik SLI und Crossfire auf den Grund geht sehr schön. Großes Lob


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Sehr schön Cook2211.
> Endlich mal ein Thead wo der Thematik SLI und Crossfire  auf den Grund geht sehr schön. Großes Lob



Danke für's Lob. Schön das der Thread dir gefällt!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2012)

mir gefällt er auch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Januar 2012)

@cook  wolltest du dir nicht auch 2x7970 holen


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> mir gefällt er auch



Das hört man gerne



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @cook  wolltest du dir nicht auch 2x7970 holen



Ich hatte überlegt. Normalerweise wenn neue Hardware erscheint, bin ich ja nicht mehr zu bremsen.
Aber ich habe beschlossen doch noch Kepler abzuwarten bevor ich mich entscheide. Zudem gibt es von der 7970 auch noch keine verfügbaren Custom-Designs. Das Ref.-Design wäre mir zu laut und den Kühler selber auszutauschen habe ich keine Lust zu. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Banane5 (25. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich habe heute meine 2. 6950 bekommen und diese direkt geflasht (war eine der alten modelle und gebraucht). jetzt bekomme ich jedoch einen bluescreen, wenn ich die beiden gpus auf 6970er niveau oc möchte. könnte das an der cpu liegen, da dann der pcie controller nicht hinterherkommt? Oder liegt es an den gpus? (als ich noch mit einer gpu oc hatte ist sonst nur der treiber abgeschmiert, aber nicht der komplette pc.
mfg banane5


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe heute meine 2. 6950 bekommen und diese direkt geflasht (war eine der alten modelle und gebraucht). jetzt bekomme ich jedoch einen bluescreen, wenn ich die beiden gpus auf 6970er niveau oc möchte. könnte das an der cpu liegen, da dann der pcie controller nicht hinterherkommt? Oder liegt es an den gpus? (als ich noch mit einer gpu oc hatte ist sonst nur der treiber abgeschmiert, aber nicht der komplette pc.
> mfg banane5



Stürzt er denn auch ab, wenn du nicht übertaktest? Falls ja, dann liegt es am flashen, denn das ist oftmals reine Glückssache.


----------



## Banane5 (25. Januar 2012)

er stürzt nur ab wenn ich auch noch extra oc


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> er stürzt nur ab wenn ich auch noch extra oc



Also meine beiden 580 brauchen ganz schön viel Spannung wenn ich übertakte. Die Abstürze könnten daran liegen. Wobei es beim ocen ja sowieso nie eine Garantie gibt. Und bei zwei Grafikkarten bestimmt halt immer die weniger gut übertaktbare, was maximal möglich ist. Vielleicht hast du da einfach Pech und eine der beiden geht einfach nicht gut. Übertakte mal in kleinen Schritten und schau, wie weit du kommst bis das Sys. instabil wird.


----------



## Banane5 (25. Januar 2012)

bei der ersten 6950 bin ich sicher, dascsie mit stock voltage und 880/1375 läuft. das habe ich auch lange getestet. bei der zewiten bin ich mir da natürlich noch nicht so sicher da ich sie erst seit heute habe.
oder muss man mehr voltage anheben, wenn man cf besitzt?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> bei der zewiten bin ich mir da natürlich noch nicht so sicher da ich sie erst seit heute habe.
> oder muss man mehr voltage anheben, wenn man cf besitzt?



Na ja, falls Karte 2 mehr Spannung braucht um einen stabilen, hohen Takt hinzubekommen, dann brauchst du im CF halt auch insgesamt dementsprechend mehr.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Januar 2012)

Die Spannung der einzelnen Karten im CF ist doch unabhängig von einander? Oder hab ich's falsch verstanden?


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2012)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Die Spannung der einzelnen Karten im CF ist doch unabhängig von einander? Oder hab ich's falsch verstanden?



So weit ich weiß bei gleichen GPUs nicht. Beschwören will ich es jetzt auch nicht. Ist schon etwas her seit ich die 5870 hatte.


----------



## Banane5 (25. Januar 2012)

Was meint ihr denn, wie hoch kam ich mit der Spannung gehen? (stock: 1,1v)


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn, wie hoch kam ich mit der Spannung gehen? (stock: 1,1v)



Das kann ich dir so leider nicht genau sagen. Da müsste sich jemand zu Wort melden, der die Karte auch hat.
Am besten ist aber auch hier schrittweises Vortasten (1.11, 1.12 usw.).


----------



## Banane5 (25. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir so leider nicht genau sagen. Da müsste sich jemand zu Wort melden, der die Karte auch hat.
> Am besten ist aber auch hier schrittweises Vortasten (1.11, 1.12 usw.).


 ich bekomme direkt einen bluescreen außer wenn ich mindestens 1.175v gebe. weiß nur nicht ob sich das lohnt und verstehen tu ich es auch nicht ganz, da, wenn die neue alleine läuft, ich keine probleme habe mir 1.1v.
MfG banane5


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme direkt einen bluescreen außer wenn ich mindestens 1.175v gebe. weiß nur nicht ob sich das lohnt und verstehen tu ich es auch nicht ganz, da, wenn die neue alleine läuft, ich keine probleme habe mir 1.1v.
> MfG banane5



Keine Ahnung warum das so ist. Wie gesagt, bei SLI habe ich das auch.
Wenn die Temperaturen bei 1.175 ok sind, dann könntest du die Karten so betreiben. Das sollte kein Problem sein.
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn du das Plus an Leistung nicht unbedingt benötigst, dann lass sie @stock laufen. Zwei 6950 sind ja auch so nicht gerade langsam.


----------



## Banane5 (25. Januar 2012)

Habe das Problem vermutlich entdeckt  laut Google muss man ulps deaktivieren damit man bei cf besser ocen kann. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. Januar 2012)

hallo,
sli betrieb ist auch mit unterschiedlichen karten möglich geht aber nur mit modifizierten treibern.
der entwickler von HyperSli zeigt das schön in einem video.
solltest vielleicht du in den faq´s aufnehmen.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Januar 2012)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> hallo,
> sli betrieb ist auch mit unterschiedlichen karten möglich geht aber nur mit modifizierten treibern.
> der entwickler von HyperSli zeigt das schön in einem video.
> solltest vielleicht du in den faq´s aufnehmen.



Danke für den Tip.
Habe ich gerade an entsprechender Stelle eingefügt

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...crossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html#a8




Banane5 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem vermutlich entdeckt  laut Google muss man ulps deaktivieren damit man bei cf besser ocen kann. Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren



Aha. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Banane5 (26. Januar 2012)

habe eben mit trixx ulps deaktiviert und habe keinen bluescreen mehr  muss jetzt nur noch testen obs auch länger läuft.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Januar 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> habe eben mit trixx ulps deaktiviert und habe keinen bluescreen mehr  muss jetzt nur noch testen obs auch länger läuft.


 
Hört sich ja schon mal gut an.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2012)

Morgen kommen meine HD 7970er hoffentlich  DHL steht zwar noch bei 40%, aber der wurde noch nicht aktualisiert


----------



## Banane5 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube man darf neidisch sein  auch wenn ich mit meinen beiden 6950@6970 nicht schlecht bestückt bin.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Morgen kommen meine HD 7970er hoffentlich  DHL steht zwar noch bei 40%, aber der wurde noch nicht aktualisiert


 
Dann bitte Benchmarks, wenn sie da sind


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann bitte Benchmarks, wenn sie da sind


Mafia II ist gerade fertig mit dem DL 
Dirt 3 liegt bei, kommt also auch 

Status bei 60% 

Edit: 80%


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin gespannt.

Was hast du denn vor so zu machen?


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Was hast du denn vor so zu machen?


 Ich nehme an, damit meinst du die Benchmarks?
Mafia II, Crysis 2 (wenn ichs wieder installiere ), Crysis (Warhead?), Dirt 3, BF3, Skyrim evtl Anno 
Muss mal schaun, ob ich den Kram noch installiere  (Muss um 3 weg )
Und definitiv schau ich mal nach der SGSSAA Performance mit CF 

Edit:
Der Postbote war da 

Erster Test:

Just Cause 2|1080P|maxed out|4xSSAA (2x2)|HD 7970 CF|i7 980X|Alles @ Stock Takt
FPS: min: 120 max: 180 AVG: 148

Just Cause 2|1080P|maxed out|4xMSAA|HD 7970 CF|i7 980X|Alles @ Stock Takt
FPS: min: 160 max: 250 AVG: 180



Edit:
Gönnt euch das  (P.S: Bilder mit iPad gemacht ^^)
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0269zfkv2.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0270sakug.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0271zcjfx.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0272upjxo.jpg


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön. Dann viel Spaß damit.

Möchtest du eigentlich auch Benchmark-Graphen erstellen, oder soll ich das für dich erledigen?


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Januar 2012)

Kann ich machen, aber nicht heute 
P.S: 1000MHz/1575MHz @ 1.06V 

Edit:
Mafia II|1080P|maxed out|AA)|HD 7970 CF|i7 980X|CPU + GPU OC (4.2 GHz + 1000/1700)
FPS: min: 90 max: 200 AVG: 121

min FPS sind besser als bei dir, AVG schlechter


----------



## Banane5 (28. Januar 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wieso meine zweite Karte bei f1 2011 nicht hochtaktet? Bei f1 2010 und allen anderen spielen alles in Ordnung. Unterstützt dasd Spiel cf einfach nicht??


----------



## motek-18 (29. Januar 2012)

da hast du dir eine menge mühe gemacht mit,das verlangt nach RESPEKT,habe leider kein sli mehr(2x580 verkauft)warte auf neue ATI


----------



## bulldozer (30. Januar 2012)

Gut zusehen, dass es auch hier Kameraden mit Multi-GPU gibt


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Gut zusehen, dass es auch hier Kameraden mit Multi-GPU gibt



Wir müssen ja die Fahne hochhalten



motek-18 schrieb:


> da hast du dir eine menge mühe gemacht mit,das verlangt nach RESPEKT



Danke


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich will auch wieder Multi-GPU 
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob:

2x HD7970 mit Referenz-Kühler und SK
2x HD7970 mit neuem Kühler aber dann ohne SK (was mir echt nicht lieb ist ohne SK)
1x HD7970 mit neuem Kühler und SK

Man diese Entscheidungen immer -.-


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

Wie sehr stört dich denn die Lautstärke der Ref. 7970?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie sehr stört dich denn die Lautstärke der Ref. 7970?




Da mein Rechner ja sowiso nicht der leiseste ist, höre ich sie erst ab 40% raus! Das aber bei 2 Karten ist schon ordentlich auch wegen der mehr Wärme!
Mit dem neuen Kühler könnte ich sie viel leiser bekommen und noch viel weiter übertakten!

Die Alternative währe noch die PCI-E x1 Verlängerung aus dem Gehäuse was aber echt nicht schön währe!


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da mein Rechner ja sowiso nicht der leiseste ist, höre ich sie erst ab 40% raus! Das aber bei 2 Karten ist schon ordentlich auch wegen der mehr Wärme!
> Mit dem neuen Kühler könnte ich sie viel leiser bekommen und noch viel weiter übertakten!
> Die Alternative währe noch die PCI-E x1 Verlängerung aus dem Gehäuse was aber echt nicht schön währe!



Das mit der PCIe Verlängerung ist ja Mist.
Möglichkeit Nr. 4 wäre eine externe USB SK.


----------



## KaterTom (30. Januar 2012)

Du könntest doch die Soka in den untersten PCIe-Slot stecken, da bleibt auch noch Platz genug bis zur Graka darüber. PCIex1 Karten laufen auch in PCIex16-Slots.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

@ Cook2211
Da ich für mein MMX 300 eine geeignete SK brauche die auch kein Rauschen etc. entfacht, kommt leider keine USB-SK in Frage!!
Das ist das Problem! 

@ KaterTom

Meine Soka steckt ja im unteren Slot! Nur wenn ich 2 Grafikkarten rein setze die jeweils 3 Slots verdeckt, dann kann keine Soka mehr rein da dann auch der unterste Slot verdeckt wird! Ich habe nur 6 Slots insgesammt wie es bei den Asus Brettern ja so üblich ist im Maximus/Croshair Bereich das der 1. slot nicht belegt ist wegen dem großen Spawa-Kühler!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir müssen ja die Fahne hochhalten



Beim Wehen der Fahne ruckelt das aber ordentlich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Wehen der Fahne ruckelt das aber ordentlich.



Was ruckelt ? Crossfire/SLI ? Nee macht es nicht den ich denke nicht das man bei 2x HD7970 auf 50 FPS runter sakt


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit der Möglichkeit Nr.5 und zwar ne Wakü, wird zwar etwas mehr Geld kosten hast aber das Problem mit der Temp nicht bei 2 Karten


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Möglichkeit Nr.5 und zwar ne Wakü, wird zwar etwas mehr Geld kosten hast aber das Problem mit der Temp nicht bei 2 Karten




Dafür brauche ich dann erst wieder das Geld!
Aber das habe ich im Moment nicht da ich noch ne Zeit lang krankgeschrieben bin wegen meiner OP die ich hatte!

Habe aber vor im Juni mit dem zusammenstellen anzufangen den ich will mir auch ein Corsair Obsidian 800D kaufen das ja sehr gut für Wakü geeignet ist


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Wehen der Fahne ruckelt das aber ordentlich.



Also bei mir weht sie sanft und flüssig im Wind



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Möglichkeit Nr.5 und zwar ne Wakü, wird zwar etwas mehr Geld kosten hast aber das Problem mit der Temp nicht bei 2 Karten



Wakü wäre natürlich das optimale.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Habe aber vor im Juni mit dem zusammenstellen anzufangen den ich will mir auch ein Corsair Obsidian 800D kaufen das ja sehr gut für Wakü geeignet ist



Oder extern einen fetten Mo-Ra3.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber das habe ich im Moment nicht da ich noch ne Zeit lang krankgeschrieben bin wegen meiner OP die ich hatte!


 
Wie ist es denn jetzt so als Frau?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn jetzt so als Frau?



Boah bist du gemein. Der arme streetjumper


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn jetzt so als Frau?



Wie war denn so das Date mit ihr


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oder extern einen fetten Mo-Ra3.



Nein! Wenn dann möchte ich auch ein schickes Gehäuse haben! Und das Obsidian 800D wollte ich schon immer mal haben!
Natürlich könnte ich mir auch wieder ein rießen Elysium kaufen  

@ Quanti

Witzig ist das nicht 
Aber ich nehm es mal als Humor an weil du es bist


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nein! Wenn dann möchte ich auch ein schickes Gehäuse haben! Und das Obsidian 800D wollte ich schon immer mal haben!



Das kannst du dir ja dann trotzdem zulegen.

Aber im Moment hat deine einzelne 7970 doch eigentlich genug Power, oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Witzig ist das nicht
> Aber ich nehm es mal als Humor an weil du es bist


 
Meine Witze sind flacher als die Oberweite meiner Frau. 

Wieso guckst du dir nicht mal das Enermax Fulmo GT an?


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

Nee wenn dann das Obsidian 800D 
Einmal muss es ja mal Edal sein 

@ Cook2211

Natürlich hat die genug Power! deswegen ist eine 2. ja nicht zwingens notwendig!


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat die genug Power!



Du alter AMD-Freak



> deswegen ist eine 2. ja nicht zwingens notwendig!



Dann baue dir doch erst mal den Rest inkl. neuem Case zusammen und dann kannst du schauen ob du eine zweite, vielleicht mit Wakü für beide, dazu kaufst


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du alter AMD-Freak



AMD gehört zu meinem Leben 





> Dann baue dir doch erst mal den Rest inkl. neuem Case zusammen und dann kannst du schauen ob du eine zweite, vielleicht mit Wakü für beide, dazu kaufst



Oder so! Erstmal wieder Geld verdienen und dann planen! Davor muss ich mein Midgard bearbeiten das der Artic Extreme 7970 rein passt mit seinen fast 34cm -.-


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Davor muss ich mein Midgard bearbeiten das der Artic Extreme 7970 rein passt mit seinen fast 34cm -.-



Heißt den HDD Käfig ausbauen, oder musst du grob werden?


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Heißt den HDD Käfig ausbauen, oder musst du grob werden?




Ich muss grob werden leider da der Käfig nicht ausbaubar ist!
Sprich ich muss oben etwas raussägen und  ich muss erst mal schauen ob ich eine metallsäge finde -.-


----------



## Rixx (31. Januar 2012)

in meinem 2. Rechner ist eine GTX 275 mit Acellero Extreme Kühler in einem Midgard verbaut. Da passt aber kein Eisstil mehr dazwischen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

Rixx schrieb:


> in meinem 2. Rechner ist eine GTX 275 mit Acellero Extreme Kühler in einem Midgard verbaut. Da passt aber kein Eisstil mehr dazwischen.



Wie lange ist der den ?


----------



## Rixx (31. Januar 2012)

Accelero Xtreme GTX PRO · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC


Dimensions (Product)   290 (L) x 104 (W) x 56 (H) mm


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

Rixx schrieb:


> Accelero Xtreme GTX PRO · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC
> 
> 
> Dimensions (Product)   290 (L) x 104 (W) x 56 (H) mm




Hmm und der sitzt im Midgard ? Kommt noch drauf an wie weit der Chip von der Slotblende weg sitzt!
Könntest du mal ein Bild machen ?


----------



## Rixx (31. Januar 2012)

kann leider erst am Sonntag


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Januar 2012)

@Cook Benches fertig, schick dir am Wochende die Graphen 

mfg


----------



## Rixx (31. Januar 2012)

vom Handy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Februar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Cook Benches fertig, schick dir am Wochende die Graphen



Superklasse.
Ich freue mich drauf!


----------



## Schmenki (1. Februar 2012)

Tag Zusammen,

wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread irgendwo aufmachen.
Ist mein Mainboard SLI tauglich? In den Spezifikationen sehe ich nichts und der 2. PCI-E hat nur 4x?!

ga-870a-ud3 ist das Mainboard und eine GTX570 ist vorhanden und würde gerne eine 2. einbauen.

lg,
Schmenki

Edit: Tja man soltle wohl mal den Anfangsthread genauer lesen...
Dort steht ja, dass Mobos mit 16x/4x nicht empfehlenswert sind


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Februar 2012)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Tja man soltle wohl mal den Anfangsthread genauer lesen...
> Dort steht ja, dass Mobos mit 16x/4x nicht empfehlenswert sind



Macht ja nix, ist auch noch früh am Morgen


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Streetjumper, hol dir doch erstmal nur eine 7970 und steck das Geld für die zweite in das Obsidian und eine Wakü. Dann kannst du die Karte ordentlich takten und jederzeit eine weitere nachrüsten.

@cook:
Cooler Thread! Klasse gemacht. Wenn jetzt noch die Werte von quanti kommen, ist er ganz oben dabei.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Februar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Cooler Thread! Klasse gemacht.



Danke dir.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Streetjumper, hol dir doch erstmal nur eine 7970 und steck das Geld für die zweite in das Obsidian und eine Wakü. Dann kannst du die Karte ordentlich takten und jederzeit eine weitere nachrüsten.



Eine HD 7970 habe ich ja schon seit Release  Werd ich warscheinlich auch so machen!


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich war mit dem Smartphone hier unterwegs und da sind die Signaturen ausgeschaltet. In die Falle bin ich jetzt schon öfter getappt, vielleicht schalt ich dier Signaturen doch mal wieder ein...


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Zwei neue Benches plus Frameverlaufsdiagramme sind online.

Battlefield 3 und Crysis Warhead.

Dank an dieser Stelle an PCGH, speziell Marc, für dieses tolle FAQ, welches bei den beiden Benches zur Anwendung kam

Benchmark-FAQs: So testet PCGH CPUs und Grafikkarten mit Spielen - Update mit Battlefield 3, Skyrim und Spielbarkeitsgrenzen - cpu, benchmark, grafikkarte


----------



## NerdmitHerz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

hy

ich hab von nem user (der maniac) erfahren dass ich für mein gaming-projekt 2x 7970 brauche...

was ich vor habe:

5760x1080p @120hz mit best grafik

könnte wer mit 7970 CX mal benchmarks

von BF3, (vtl. WoW) un anderen FPS für mich erstellen, oder auch ne idee wo ich sowas finden könnte?

betreiben wollte ich das mit einem hexa amd, 8GB 2000Mhz...Ich denke dafür sollten 1KW reichen oder geht das doch mit weniger?

so sollte die konfig aussehn:

Xigmatek Elysium schwarz mit Sichtfenster
Crucial m4 SSD  64GB -> BS/Programms
Crucial m4 SSD 256GB  -> Games (BC3, WoW, Aion)
500GB (andere games) un 1TB für Musik, Filme...die komplette Save-Game-Akte
AMD FX-Series FX-8150 -> oder reicht fürs CX nen quad?
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra
Prolimatech Genesis
ASUS Crosshair V Formula
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-16000U
XFX Radeon HD 7970  925M Dual Fan x2
XFX Triple Monitor Stand -> da kommen die monis rauf
Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D -> mitte
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D -> rechts un links davon
AuzenTech X-Fi Forte 7.1
Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 -> für das kleine Spielekind in mir
Super Flower Golden Green Modular 1000W -> habe noch nen Tagan 900watt hier rum liegen

ins case baue ich 2x Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120 und 8x Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140...so sollte die hardware bestens gekühlt werden


win 7 ultimate x64 habe ich schon hier...gedaddelt wird mit Razer NH un BWU


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



> betreiben wollte ich das mit einem hexa amd





> AMD FX-Series FX-8150 -> oder reicht fürs CX nen quad?


Richtig du *wolltest*, totale Fehlentscheidung 
Erstmal ist das ein "Okta", zweitens ist der total lahm, drittens auf keinen Fall mit 2 von der Teilen 
Ich hab nen 980X und der bremst selbst bei 4.4 GHz noch 
Du brauchst nen 3930K/60X und nichts weniger


----------



## NerdmitHerz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

sry aber intel fails politik kommt nicht in mein gaming pc...mein datengrab pc ist schon von amd (3ghz mit den 1,5TB) un leistet gut seine arbeit...530eus fürn son crap, absolut no go...denn der octa = 230eus...

dann halt octa...den kleinen fehler kann mir doch mal passeieren...ich hab sonst auch andere dinge im kopf...warum sollte ich ich mit 4ghz gamen? die 3,6ghz von AMD sollten in zukunft reichen, wobei man fürs gamen die 2 "überflüssigen" abschalten könnte fürs gamen und diese übertakten...

DU weißt was ich brauche? wtf 2 von den teilen? ich bau nur 1cpu ein...oder redest von der 7970? wenn ja, dann zeig mir mal nen Benchmark mit 5760*1080p @120hz wo es eine einzige packt...ich rede aber nicht von minimalistik grafik


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

2 von den HD 7970ern ^^
Och man, du scheinst nen schwerer Fall zu sein.

Kurze Erklärung:
AMD hat zwar 8 (Integer-)Kerne, die bringen aber dank Crap-Struktur wirklich keine Leistung, bedeutet deine beiden Grafikkarten werden von der CPU schlicht zu langsam mit Daten versorgt. Klick ist zwar ne andere Auflösung, aber bei CFX wirst du das wunderbar merken (sieht man schon an Cooks Benchmarks auf Seite 1, wie selbst die CPU ohne OC limitiert). Die Auflösung gleicht zwar aus, allerdings sicher nicht genug ^^

Warte halt mal auf die Meinung von den anderen


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Eindeutig Intel !!!
AMD's 8-Kerner sind der pure Fail wenn es ums Gaming geht!

Da reicht schon ein 2600k und der befeuert die Karten um einiges mehr! Der würde auch schon reichen und kostet nicht viel mehr als ein FX-8150! Grafik wird ja eh hoch geschoben also braucht man auch keinen i7-3960X dafür!
Aber für so 2 Karten einen AMD zu nehmen ist pure Verschwendung da du dann nicht viel mehr Power haben wirst!

Ich weiß wovon ihc rede den auch ich hatte Monate lang einen 1090T und 2x HD 5870 und der 2600 befeuert um weiten mehr !!!


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Also ich gebe da Wa1lock vollkommen recht. Der 8150 ist einfach keine gute Gaming CPU, da die Kernleistung recht bescheiden ist. Ich meine, du möchtest dir ein absolutes High-End System zum zocken auf 3 Screens zusammenbauen und willst dafür eine mittelmäßige CPU nehmen?
Klar ist die Auflösung sehr hoch und die GPU Last dementsprechend hoch, aber dennoch sollte man eine möglichst schnelle CPU nehmen. Zu wenig CPU Power kann sich zum Beispiel negativ auf die min. Fps auswirken. Und bei drei Screens wollen die Grakas mit jeder Menge Daten versorgt werden. Da kann eine zu langsame CPU hinderlich sein.

Wenn du nicht bereit bist 500€ für eine CPU zu bezahlen, ist das ok, aber dann nimm wenigstens einen 2600K.
(Mit der Empfehlung ist streetjumper mir wohl zuvorgekommen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Zum Spielen ist der Sockel 1155 immer noch der beste, weil günstiger und sparsamer.
Ob du nun 2x8 oder 2x 16 Lanes hast, merkst du in der Praxis nicht und der i7 2600k hat genug Leistung als Spiele CPU.
Der 3960X liefert keinen Frame mehr.


----------



## Clonemaster (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Spiele auch mit 5760x1080. Mein 2600K packt das locker, wenn dann muss ich demnächst was an der 6990 ändern ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Der reicht sogar für 6048x1080


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Der reicht sogar für 6048x1080


 
Hast du das ausprobiert?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du das ausprobiert?



Ich spiele auf 6048x1080


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 3960X liefert keinen Frame mehr.



Das kann man so allgemein auch nicht sagen. Je nachdem liefert ein Sechskerner eben doch mehr Frames. Siehe den CPU Test von mir auf Seite 1.
Aber natürlich reicht ein 2600K im Normalfall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das kann man so allgemein auch nicht sagen. Je nachdem liefert ein Sechskerner eben doch mehr Frames. Siehe den CPU Test von mir auf Seite 1.
> Aber natürlich reicht ein 2600K im Normalfall.


 
Mit "keinen Frame mehr" ist natürlich gemeint, dass es keinen Unterschied macht. 
Klar kannst du Glück haben und die Minimum FPS sind um 5% höher oder so aber den Unterschied merkst du einfach nicht.
Anders ist es eben, wenn du z.B. einen Bulldozer hast, hier merkst du schon einen Unterschied und darauf kommt es ja letztendlich immer an, ob diese Maßnahmen was bringen, denn sonst kann man darauf verzichten.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit "keinen Frame mehr" ist natürlich gemeint, dass es keinen Unterschied macht.
> Klar kannst du Glück haben und die Minimum FPS sind um 5% höher oder so aber den Unterschied merkst du einfach nicht.



Ach so, ja da hast du recht.
Für das Geld was er ausgeben möchte ist der 2600K auf jeden Fall richtig (oder sagen wir richtiger als der Bulldozer).


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Ich finde auch das der 2600k locker ausreicht besonders wenn man in noch auf 4,5GHz übertaktet 

Bzw. WTF!? Quanti wurde wieder gesperrt


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zwar nur mit dem Handy online und hab keine Benchmarks zur Hand, aber lag dem FX nicht BF3?!

 Edit
www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,850265/A...ldozer-Community-Aufreger-des-Tages/CPU/News/

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache. Ich finde grad nur entweder GPU-benchmarks zu BF3, oder Tests mit nur einer CPU.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

schwere fall,...jut dass ich nur 60kg auf die waage bringe

eurer meinung nach schafft also eine einzige HD 7970 3GB = 5760x1080p @120hz mit vernünftigen fps bei hoher bis sehr hoher grafikeinstellung ohne iwelche laggerei

@cleriker
danke, denn wenn ich mir deine Sig betrachte sehe ich nen octa mit ner  6900 á 2GB...un so schlecht scheinen dann die octa'rianer nich zu  sein...wenn du einen hast...bei intels hier
lt. deinem link erfreut sich BF3 um 1 -2 fps an dem octa'rianer ggenüber dem 2500k... ist dass nun völlig falsche grafik?

bzw. hier im forum nen user gefunden der nen 8150er mit 6950CX auf 3x BENQ 24" G2420HDBL betreibt (werde ihn mal nach benchmarks fragen -> Tequilaomega)

Noch nen test aber english 

wenn ich sehe wie gut da der 1090T da steht wundere ich mich nur warum ihr amd so schlecht macht

so bin dann mal raus...


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Februar 2012)

@ExtremeandCrazy

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Wir meinen es nur gut wenn wir Intel CPUs empfehlen, denn die sind nun mal aktuell die besten Gaming CPUs.
Wenn du aber unbedingt eine Bulldozer CPU kaufen möchtest, dann mach das.

Aaaaber wenn du eh schon von Anfang an wusstest was du möchtest, dann hättest du nicht um Hilfe fragen brauchen.
Also kauf dir einen AMD FX-8150 (oder 0815) und gut ist....


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ExtremeandCrazy
> 
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Wir meinen es nur gut wenn wir Intel CPUs empfehlen, denn die sind nun mal aktuell die besten Gaming CPUs.
> Wenn du aber unbedingt eine Bulldozer CPU kaufen möchtest, dann mach das.
> ...



Nana Cook kein AMD runter machen  Das ist nicht gut ^^
Aber Recht hast du wenn man sich beraten lassen möchte, muss man auch damit rechnen das einem was andres empfohlen wird!


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nana Cook kein AMD runter machen  Das ist nicht gut ^^



Da ich mir gedacht hatte, dass du mitliest war das als kleiner Seitenhieb an dich gedacht


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2012)

Unrecht haben cook und der streetjumper ja nicht, der i7 ist in fast allen Games schneller. Ob bei einer solchen Auflösung die CPU überhaupt noch was zu sagen hat, ist aber wieder fraglich. Wenn es dir hauptsächlich um bf3 geht, dann kannst du ruhig zum fx greifen. Wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast habe ich selbst einen und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Die Entscheidung mir einen zu holen ist aber schon vor den ersten Tests gefallen. Ich weiß was ich alles mache mit der CPU und was auch nicht. Nur deshalb war mir die eigentlich geringere Spieleleistung egal.

Grundsätzlich bekommst du bei Intel momentan mehr Leistung fürs Geld, zumindest bei den CPUs. Du wirst aber auch mit dem Bulldozer-system alles auf max spielen können. Es gibt genug Tests die belegen, dass selbst eine dualcore CPU die meisten Sachen stemmt. Hier wird halt gern auf jeden theoretischen Prozent geachtet. Das meint keiner böse.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

@amd-lager:

mir geht es nicht NUR um BF3 (habe BFBC2 un Crysis auf meinem lappy in middle-konfig gespielt auf 1600x900, daher würde ich gerne FPS-Games auf meiner Gaming-Machine später dann über die 3monis in sehr gute quali sehen un erleben wollen, was bei dieser auflösung doch recht anspruchsvoll an die GPU werden dürfte...ich denke sogar etwas mehr als an die CPU (kann mich aber täuschen) ..die triplehead moni konfi will ich ja auch nehmen um MMORPG's wie WoW, Aion, GW2, Tera, D3 optimal nutzen zu können = größeres sichtfeld mehr platz fürs interface

schon klar, dass ihr intel so lob preiset wie möglich...doch wenn ich mir beide links in meinem letzten beitrag ansehe #155...dann ist doch AMD beide male vorne beim FPS-war....wollt ihr das auch nicht wahr haben?..will hier ja kein 12seiten war für intel oder amd schieben, dafür haben wir alle wichtigeres zu tun

von der CPU mal langsam weg zu kommen, wie siehts denn mit der GPU schafft sie mein vorhaben als single oder brauche ich doch CX dafür? wollte schon mit mehr als 100+ fps um die 120hz auch in fps um zu setzen...

und eines der auch wichtigeren Fragen gehts mit nem 1kw NT oder reichen 900watt auch aus...will ja kein akw mit betreiben...un von der Kühlung her reicht das Case mit den Lüftern man will ja die GPU/CPU schön cool halten, oder sollte man diesem vorhaben doch in richtung Wakü schauen...dann wäre der intel vtl doch besser

mir geht es schon um max grafik bei der auflösung, will diese dann auch voll ausfahren und trotzdem cool bleiben

so resistent bin ich dann doch nich...wenn man schon 18jahre den faible fürn PC/Modding hat


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Bei den Auflösungen definitiv CFX  Um nochmal kurz auf die CPU zu kommen, ich habe selber einen 1090T @ 4.2 GHz in meinem Benchsetting, bei einem GTX 580 SLI ist mein 980X @ 4.2 GHz ca. 15-25% schneller, im Durchschnitt 

Öhm bei meinen 2 7970ern hab ich ein 760W Seasonic Netzteil, reicht noch, aber wenn du viel OCn möchtest brauchst du mehr 

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ob bei einer solchen Auflösung die CPU überhaupt noch was zu sagen hat, ist aber wieder fraglich.



Da hast du schon recht.
Ich denke halt, wenn man einen Betrag x in eine neue CPU investieren will, dann sollte man außen vor lassen ob da AMD oder Intel draufsteht und das nehmen, was für die gestellten Anforderungen die beste Leistung bietet.
Aber egal, er hat sich ja entscheiden



ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> schon klar, dass ihr intel so lob preiset wie möglich...doch wenn ich mir beide links in meinem letzten beitrag ansehe #155...dann ist doch AMD beide male vorne beim FPS-war....wollt ihr das auch nicht wahr haben?..will hier ja kein 12seiten war für intel oder amd schieben, dafür haben wir alle wichtigeres zu tun



Na ja, wir gehen bei solchen Empfehlungen ja nicht nach Einzelergebnissen sondern richten uns nach durchschnittlichen Werten und da sind Intel CPUs im Moment in Spielen im Schnitt einfach besser.



ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit der GPU schafft sie mein vorhaben als single oder brauche ich doch CX dafür? wollte schon mit mehr als 100+ fps um die 120hz auch in fps um zu setzen...



Selbst mit 2 Karten im Crossfire wirst du bei der Auflösung in den wenigsten Spielen >100 Fps erreichen.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*


```
Selbst mit Crossfire wirst du bei der Auflösung in den wenigsten Spielen >100 Fps erreichen.
```
/sign
Ich hab in BF3 mit CF ca. 100-120 FPS auf Ultra in (noch ) 1080P 

Btw. Die RAM Auslastung steigt bei CFX stark oO 7 GiB in BF3 wech...


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

In F-HD ja. Aber in 5760x1080 kann er froh sein, wenn BF3@ultra mit zwei Karten im Schnitt mit 30-40 Fps läuft.
PCGH kommt im Test bei 2560x1600 für eine einzelne Karte auf ~30Fps. Bei seiner Auflösung sind es nochmals 2 mio. Pixel mehr.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



> Aber in 5760x1080 kann er froh sein, wenn BF3@ultra mit zwei Karten im Schnitt mit 30-40 Fps läuft.


das heißt lieber auf 7990 warten? 



> Öhm bei meinen 2 7970ern hab ich ein 760W Seasonic Netzteil, reicht noch, aber wenn du viel OCn möchtest brauchst du mehr


hab hier wie gesagt nen 900watt tagan rum liegen -> Tagan PipeRock  900W ATX 2.2, zwar schon etwas älter aber die 140watt mehr als bei dir sollte doch reichen oder? so viel ocen will ich auch nicht, denke die GPU's dürfte so schon genug power haben un bei der CPU intel oder AMD doch die vorhandene Power reichen oder?

wenn ich mir so beide anschaue:

Intel Core i7-2700K, 4x 3.50GHz, tray - 285eus 
-oder reicht der 2500/2600k

ggnüber dem

Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed -518eus

un im anderen lager

AMD FX-Series FX-6100, 6x 3.30GHz  - 124eus

AMD FX-Series FX-8120, 8x 3.10GHz - 177eus

wenn man aufs geld nicht schauen würde, wer der 4 wäre besser in der lage auf längere zeit so 4jahre bestimmt...der karte paroli zu bieten, mir aber kein akw kaufen zu müssen

wäre dann lukü oder wakü die bessere lösung...un lan-party mensch wollte ich dann auch wieder werden...mit dem pc...


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> das heißt lieber auf 7990 warten?



Nein, zwei 7970 bieten schon das maximale an Leistung. Das wird sich auch durch die 7990 nicht ändern.
Und Bf3 ist ja auch recht fordernd. In vielen anderen Games wirst du deutlich mehr Fps erzielen. 
Wenn du in Bf3 beispielsweise das AA etwas reduzierst, dann passt das schon.



> oder reicht der 2500/2600k



Der 2600K reicht völlig. Das bisschen mehr Takt des 2700 ist den Aufpreis nicht wert.



> wäre dann lukü oder wakü die bessere lösung...un lan-party mensch wollte ich dann auch wieder werden...mit dem pc...



Für einen LAN PC würde ich auf jeden Fall Lukü nehmen. Ein Wakü PC kann ganz schön schwer werden.



Mit NTs kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, da kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2012)

Das tagan reicht aus, behalte das ruhig.

Wenn das Geld wirklich keine Rolle spielen soll, dann würde ich den 3930 nehmen. Der verbraucht wenig, lässt sich gut oc'en und ist zukunftssicher.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld wirklich keine Rolle spielen soll, dann würde ich den 3930 nehmen. Der verbraucht wenig, lässt sich gut oc'en und ist zukunftssicher.



Ja, das ist auf jeden Fall eine feine CPU


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



> Wenn das Geld wirklich keine Rolle spielen soll, dann würde ich den 3930 nehmen. Der verbraucht wenig, lässt sich gut oc'en und ist zukunftssicher.


Ne wenig verbrauchen tut der sicher nicht 
Nimm den 2600K wenn du P/L willst


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mit einer GPU in DiRT3 auf 6048x1080 um die 40 FPS !! 

Aber Spiele wie BF3 bekommt man in der Auflösung nur auf High flussig zum laufen!

Hätt ich das Geld und den Platz wurd ich mir auch noch eine zweite kaufen.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

coole sache wenn ich das tagan behalten kann, dass macht das modden später schon mal leichter...

klar P/L nehme ich bei meiner gaming-machine gerne in kauf, wenn man damit die kosten etwas drücken kann

welches mobo der 1155er müsste ich nehmen um alles drauf zu bekommen? sollte man PCI-E 3.0 mit nehmen? oder profitieren die GPU's (noch) nich von? 

habe mir jetzt 2 schmuckstücke mal gesucht, wo ich denke dass alle meine karten da rauf passen: ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z und das  ASUS Maximus IV Extreme rev 3.0...sollte man den nForce nehmen bei AMD Cards oder nicht...welcher bretter von ASUS würdet ihr mir empfehlen


so habe ich auf dem mobo platz für beide karte mit dualslot lüfter, der Soundkarte und ganz unter der Netzwerkkarte (für das kind in mir)

un in dem case un den 10lüftern (2x kühler, der rest case) = (too much) werden alle komponenten gekühlten un in szene gesetzt

onkeel edit.



> Also ich hab mit einer GPU in DiRT3 auf 6048x1080 um die 40 FPS !!


das wären doch 288pixel weniger als das was ich vorhabe, wenn ich richtig rechnen kann...welches case hast du, dass mit platzprobs kämpfst aber nen maximus IV Extreme dein eigen nennst (nich grade nen kleines board)


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

Heißt du nimmst jetzt doch ein 3930 von Intel ?


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Er sucht doch jetzt nach 1155 Platinen, demnach wird er den wohl nivht nehmen, sondern den 2600K.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Er sucht doch jetzt nach 1155 Platinen, demnach wird er den wohl nivht nehmen, sondern den 2600K.




Ja habe ich grade gelesen 

@ *ExtremeandCrazy*

Ich habe ein kleines schlichtes Xigmatek Midgard das zwar nicht für Boards wie das M4E gemacht ist, aber es passt trotzdem


----------



## NerdmitHerz (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

danke schon bissel verwirrend, ich hab mein text geschrieben dann mal kurz erweitert un dann gesehn un das streetjumper geschrieben hat, un dann mal bei amazon den 3930x gesucht un da deren kommis gelesen, dass diese CPU nicht unbedingt fürs gamen geeignet ist...

worin besteht eigentlich der kleine feine unterschied zwischen den von mir geposteten Boards? ich sehe da nur Z68 und P67...welches board board wäre besser für 7970CX + SK + NWK geeignet...an sata's brauche ich 2x SSD, 500GB + 1TB, 1x Blu ray brenner un 1x DVD combo drive brenner...vtl. nen bissel takten wenn die cpu die karten bremsen

schönes we noch


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Der 3930*K *ist schon fürs Gamen *geeignet*, aber nicht dafür *gedacht* 
Z68 bringt noch kleine Features wie SSD Caching und Nutzung der IGP mit sich, ist aber reichlich sinnlos wenn man nen CFX Gespann und 2 SSDs hat 
P67 reicht vollkommen, takten geht mit beiden 

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Der 3930*K *ist schon fürs Gamen *geeignet*, aber nicht dafür *gedacht*



Richtig. Die CPU ist in allen Disziplinen klasse, auch beim Spielen.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

also wenn man richtig geld über hat nimmt man nich nur CX7970 sondern auch den 3930K

un als board das ASUS Rampage IV Formula, X79

oder halt den 2600k mit ASUS Maximus IV Extreme Rev 3.0, P67 (B3)

worin besteht nun der unterschied zwischen P67 (B3) un dem normalen P67? Warum so ne teuren Boards? wenn dann richtig, würde ich mal sagen

würdet ihr was anders machen


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Man braucht es aber nicht 

Weil die normalen p67 einen Fehler im Chip hatten der für die sata anschlüsse ist etc. und dies ist bei Rev. B3 nicht mehr der Fall


----------



## NerdmitHerz (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

alles klar, dann wird noch nen bissel gearbeitet dass der pc bald einzug halten kann...nur schon mal informieren...damit ich mir gleich die kiste holen kann ohne nochmal rum fragen zu müssen....wenn ich es habe, kann ich gerne was screenen...wenn wer will


danke ALLEN


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* BF3 & CW BENCH + FRAMEVERLAUF*

Kein Ding und viel Spaß mit deinem Rechner wenn du in hast


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich interressiere mich für zwei Powercolor 7950 PCS+. Kann es sein das bei dieser Karte die Kühlkonstrucktion etwas über die 2 Slots hinaus geht? Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z68 XP UD5 und im letzten PCIE Slot steckt meine Auzentech Xfi Home THeater HD Soundkarte wenn ich jetzt die zweite Karte in den zweiten PCIE Slot stecke wäre doch dann meine Soundkarte im Weg? Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit zwei von den Karten gemacht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Dir ergeht es eben wie mir !
Die SK ist im weg aber ich glaube das die Graka nur 2 Slots belegt..


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich interressiere mich für zwei Powercolor 7950 PCS+. Kann es sein das bei dieser Karte die Kühlkonstrucktion etwas über die 2 Slots hinaus geht? Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z68 XP UD5 und im letzten PCIE Slot steckt meine Auzentech Xfi Home THeater HD Soundkarte wenn ich jetzt die zweite Karte in den zweiten PCIE Slot stecke wäre doch dann meine Soundkarte im Weg? Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit zwei von den Karten gemacht?



Also laut Computerbase belegt die Karte 2 Slots:

Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Wenn du die Hardware so einbaust wie ich das auf diesem Bild eingezeichnet habe, dann hast du keine Probleme


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

@streetjumper

warum auf deinem board dürften doch 2karten + SK viel platz haben

denn:

1. PCI-E slot: 7970
2. mini-pcie: ist belegt
3. PCI-E slot: 7970
4. PCI-E slot: belegt
5. PCI-E slot: frei
6. mini-pcie: frei

du kannst die SK auch in einen ganz normalen PCI-E slot stecken, das sollte (imo) völlig sein...

@klein_babe

warum auf deinem board dürften doch 2karten + SK viel platz haben

denn:

1. mini-pcie: bleibt frei
2. PCI-E slot: 7950
3. mini-pcie: ist belegt
4. PCI slot: luft
5. PCI-E slot: 7950
6. PCI: belegt
7. PCI-E x4: SK

oder sehe ich das was falsch...habs mir extra auf meinem 2. moni anzeigen lassen bei mf...un da is dann mit der maus vergrößert
6. mini-pcie: frei


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also laut Computerbase belegt die Karte 2 Slots:
> 
> Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> 
> Wenn du die Hardware so einbaust wie ich das auf diesem Bild eingezeichnet habe, dann hast du keine Probleme


 
Ich bedanke mich rechtherzlich für eure schnellen Antworten. Leider kann ich meine Soundkarte nicht in den ersten PCIe 1x Slot Stecken weil mein CPU Kühler der Thermalright Archon Horizontal im weg ist.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

@kein_babe

ich rede ja auch vom LETZTEN....wenn du meine liste verfolgt hättest


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich rechtherzlich für eure schnellen Antworten. Leider kann ich meine Soundkarte nicht in den ersten PCIe 1x Slot Stecken weil mein CPU Kühler der Thermalright Archon Horizontal im weg ist.



Ganz sicher? Ich hätte gedacht, dass es knapp geht.


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

Ja das weiss ich hatte bis vor kurzem zwei MSI 570 Twin Frozr III und es hatte ganz normal funktioniert. Meine Soundkarte steckte ganz unten im letzten PCIe Slot, doch wie es auf den Bildern aussieht ist bei der PCS+ die Kühlkonstrucktion etwas breiter von daher meine Frage ob da nicht meine Soundkarte im Weg ist?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> @streetjumper
> 
> warum auf deinem board dürften doch 2karten + SK viel platz haben
> 
> ...



Weil es bei mir so aussehen muss!

1. PCI-E slot: 7970
2. mini-pcie: ist belegt
3. PCI-E slot: frei
4. PCI-E slot: 7970
5. PCI-E slot: ist belegt
6. mini-pcie: frei (Soundkarte)

Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Arctic Extreme 7970 drauf setzen würde, dann würde das ganze nur noch ohne SK passen


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

So sieht mein PC aus:

Bild: img_2585d9i9t.jpg - abload.de

Leider hat sich kurz nach dem Bild mein System verabschiedet, alles war voller Bunter flackernder Streifen sowas habe ich nich nie gesehen, hab nur leider kein Foto gemacht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Also wenn die Karte 2 Slots belegt passt doch alles


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

@klein_babe:

das du nen fetten kühler hast, würde uns auch helfen wenn das früher erwähnt hättest...denn man geht ja NIE von so nem VIEH aus...dann entweder neuer kühler oder bei single 7950 bleiben

@edit: wird dann aber extrem eng zwischen der 1. 7950 un dem cpukühler (street)


@streetjumper

dass du nen kühler auf de GPU spannen willst, steht leider auch nix wo...

@zukunft

wäre doch hilfreicher, wenn ihr bei probs zu den karten oder konfigs gleich die kühler der cpu und/oder der karte (wenns keine standard is) hinzu posten könnte

das macht die suche nach ner lösung für alle einfacher


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> @klein_babe:
> 
> das du nen fetten kühler hast, würde uns auch helfen wenn das früher erwähnt hättest...denn man geht ja NIE von so nem VIEH aus...dann entweder neuer kühler oder bei single 7950 bleiben
> 
> ...



Steht doch Seiten vorher sehr oft da das ich den Kühler wechseln will!!!


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

scroll ich wegn dem herrn street (seitenweise) zurück?...wenn es vorhast...doofe frage: warum nich gemacht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> scroll ich wegn dem herrn street (seitenweise) zurück?...wenn es vorhast...doofe frage: warum nich gemacht?




Man muss schon den ganzen Thread lesen wenn man dem Thread beitragen will ^^
Weil ich noch am überlegen bin ob ich doch noch eine 2. Karte bestelle oder nicht!
Bzw. mindestens. 5 Seiten vorher anfangen


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

ich bins gewöhnt infos, aus den sigs zu lesen...bzw. von den menschen selbst zu hören...bau so gut wie jedes WE nen andren pc aus- un wiezusammen von meinem freunden...wenn mal "wieder" was nicht geht...

aber:



> Weil es bei mir so aussehen muss!
> 
> 1. PCI-E slot: 7970
> 2. mini-pcie: ist belegt
> ...



wozu eigentlich ne 2. 7970, denn lt. sysprofil: hast noch ne 5800gpu drin...un 2x 1920*1080...das sollte doch eine schon packen, lese ich in sämtlichen foren...erst bei den hardcore gamer...aka me...mit 3monis wird das eng..mit der GPU-speicher leistung


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> ich bins gewöhnt infos, aus den sigs zu lesen...bzw. von den menschen selbst zu hören...bau so gut wie jedes WE nen andren pc aus- un wiezusammen von meinem freunden...wenn mal "wieder" was nicht geht...
> 
> aber:
> 
> ...




Ich habe im Moment eine HD 7970 und 3x 1920x1080 Monitoren!
Wie gesagt wenn ich mir den Arctic Extreme 7970 drauf schnalle, kann keine 2. GPU rein da sonst meine SK raus muss! Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt überlegt zu warten bis ich mir eine Wakü zusammen mache dann passt das auch alles ^^

ps: 5.000 Post & Volt-Modder in Cook2211 seinem schönen Thread


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

dann nimmt die wakü, dass wird den i7 noch viel mehr freuen un die CX 7970 sehn mal die fische un bringen gleich noch mehr power...wenn die 1,3Ghz schaffst...denn mit dem arctic, wird das platzmangel un keine SK un dass auch nich das wahre...kann man der SK eigentlich auch nen kühler schenkenoder ist das zu extrem? würde mich mal interessieren

ps: kannst ja mal dein sysprofil erneuern, dann habe ich schon mal vorstellung für mein system...wäre mal voll nett


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> dann nimmt die wakü, dass wird den i7 noch viel mehr freuen un die CX 7970 sehn mal die fische un bringen gleich noch mehr power...wenn die 1,3Ghz schaffst...denn mit dem arctic, wird das platzmangel un keine SK un dass auch nich das wahre...kann man der SK eigentlich auch nen kühler schenkenoder ist das zu extrem? würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> ps: kannst ja mal dein sysprofil erneuern, dann habe ich schon mal vorstellung für mein system...wäre mal voll nett




Man kann auch eine SK mit Wasser kühlern aber ob es was bringt ist die andere Frage 
 Ich werd das Sysprofil aktuallisieren sobald ihc dazu komme!


----------



## NerdmitHerz (6. Februar 2012)

> Man kann auch eine SK mit Wasser kühlern aber ob es was bringt ist die andere Frage
> Ich werd das Sysprofil aktuallisieren sobald ihc dazu komme!



danke fürs evtl- updaten

wieviel sinn macht eigentlich den ram auch unter wasser zu setzen...mach zwar eh lukü...aber "wasser-ram" habe ich schön öfters den sinn nicht verstanden, außer zum non-plus-ultra benchen bringt es doch nix oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

ExtremeandCrazy schrieb:


> danke fürs evtl- updaten
> 
> wieviel sinn macht eigentlich den ram auch unter wasser zu setzen...mach zwar eh lukü...aber "wasser-ram" habe ich schön öfters den sinn nicht verstanden, außer zum non-plus-ultra benchen bringt es doch nix oder?




Es kühlt den Ram mehr und man kann in höher takten  Nur wenn der Ram schon vorher schluss macht bringt auch ein Wakühler nichts ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> So sieht mein PC aus:Bild: img_2585d9i9t.jpg - abload.de



Puh, da geht es tatsächlich sehr beengt zu.
Ich denke, da hilft einfach nur ausprobieren. Bestell dir eine 7950 und schau ob du mit dem Platz hinkommst. Zurückschicken kannst du sie ja immer noch.



> Leider hat sich kurz nach dem Bild mein System verabschiedet, alles war voller Bunter flackernder Streifen sowas habe ich nich nie gesehen, hab nur leider kein Foto gemacht.



Oh oh. Hört sich gar nicht gut an. Tut sich denn gar nichts mehr?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich denke das passt 
Aber ich seh auch er hat mein lieblings Gehäuse


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber ich seh auch er hat mein lieblings Gehäuse



Welches? Corsair Obsidian?


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welches? Corsair Obsidian?



Jaa! 800D  Nur leider etwas sehr teuer 
Deswegen bin ich am überlegen ob 650D oder 800D!


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2012)

Na ja, wenn es doch wieder irgendwann M-GPU sein soll, dann lieber noch etwas sparen und das 800D nehmen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn es doch wieder irgendwann M-GPU sein soll, dann lieber noch etwas sparen und das 800D nehmen.



250€  Nicht gerade günstig! okay eine HD 7970 ist auch nicht gerade günstig


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Puh, da geht es tatsächlich sehr beengt zu.
> Ich denke, da hilft einfach nur ausprobieren. Bestell dir eine 7950 und schau ob du mit dem Platz hinkommst. Zurückschicken kannst du sie ja immer noch.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein PC lief mit den beiden 570 Twin Frozr III seit letztem Jahr September ohne einen Fehler Abstürze oder sonstiges, ich hab momentan Intels Integrierte Grafikeinheit laufen. Hab meinen Monitor am Mainboard über HDMI angeschlossen. Seit ~4 Tagen lief das System ohne Fehler, doch als ich vorhin das Foto vom System gemacht hatte vorher die Glaswand vom Gehäuse herausnahm schaute ich auf meinen Monitor und alles war voller vertikaler Bunter flackernder Streifen, ich habe keine Ahnung an was das lag sowas ich ich noch nicht gesehen, mein PC läuft von Anfang an nur im Standardtakt.
Nachdem ich das System neu gestartet hatte funktionierte es wieder ganz normal.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Mein PC lief mit den beiden 570 Twin Frozr III seit letztem Jahr September ohne einen Fehler Abstürze oder sonstiges, ich hab momentan Intels Integrierte Grafikeinheit laufen. Hab meinen Monitor am Mainboard über HDMI angeschlossen. Seit ~4 Tagen lief das System ohne Fehler, doch als ich vorhin das Foto vom System gemacht hatte vorher die Glaswand vom Gehäuse herausnahm schaute ich auf meinen Monitor und alles war voller vertikaler Bunter flackernder Streifen, ich habe keine Ahnung an was das lag sowas ich ich noch nicht gesehen, mein PC läuft von Anfang an nur im Standardtakt.
> Nachdem ich das System neu gestartet hatte funktionierte es wieder ganz normal.



Hm. Normalerweise hätte ich auf einen Defekt der Graka getippt. Da du im Moment aber keine nutzt, hoffe ich nicht, dass die CPU kaputt ist.
Ich würde dir raten mal einen eigenen Thread darüber im CPU oder Graka Unterforum aufzumachen. Vielleicht hatte dort schon mal jemand ähnliche Probleme und kann dir weiterhelfen.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 250€  Nicht gerade günstig!



Ein Case ist ja auch eher eine langfristige Investition. Ich denke da lohnt sich das Geld


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Normalerweise hätte ich auf einen Defekt der Graka getippt. Da du im Moment aber keine nutzt, hoffe ich nicht, dass die CPU kaputt ist.
> Ich würde dir raten mal einen eigenen Thread darüber im CPU oder Graka Unterforum aufzumachen. Vielleicht hatte dort schon mal jemand ähnliche Probleme und kann dir weiterhelfen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok das werde ich machen, danke euch nochmal hier für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein Case ist ja auch eher eine langfristige Investition. Ich denke da lohnt sich das Geld




Ja aber erstmal muss ich das einholen und im Moment hab ich keine Arbeit 
Hab zwar noch um die 300€ auf dem Konto aber diese müssen bleiben!


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mal genau das gleiche Phänomen. Da war das SATA Kabel locker. Als ich es dann wieder eingesteckt habe wars vorbei mit der platte!


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Februar 2012)

Jup da würde ich auch erst schauen das alle Kabel richtig sitzen


----------



## Klein_Babe (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gerade mit meiner Regierung gesprochen, ich darf mir nur eine Karte kaufen und das wird eine 7970 sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit meiner Regierung gesprochen, ich darf mir nur eine Karte kaufen und das wird eine 7970 sein.



Ich habe meiner Frau die zweite Graka verheimlicht.
Viel Spaß mit der 7970.


----------



## Klein_Babe (8. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank ich bekomme morgen meine neue Karte es ist die Gigabyte 7970 mit dem Windforce3 Kühler.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Februar 2012)

Echt? Coole Karte. Wo hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Klein_Babe (8. Februar 2012)

Jop..ich hab die gestern bei Klarsicht.IT bestellt.

Gute Nacht


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

Der Gigabyte Kühler soll ja nicht der leiseste sein!!
Aber viel spaß mit der geilen Karte


----------



## akoya (9. Februar 2012)

hab mir jetzt mal ne 2. 7970 gekauft um crossfire zu probieren.  ist das normal wenn ich jetzt zB battlefield spiele, wo ja alle 2 karten aktiv und warm sind, und aus dem game raus geh, wird die 2. karte sofort abgeschalten. wird da nicht mal runtergekühlt?

EDIT:

nimmt man für crossfire 1 oder 2 brücken?


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

akoya schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt mal ne 2. 7970 gekauft um crossfire zu probieren.  ist das normal wenn ich jetzt zB battlefield spiele, wo ja alle 2 karten aktiv und warm sind, und aus dem game raus geh, wird die 2. karte sofort abgeschalten. wird da nicht mal runtergekühlt?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> nimmt man für crossfire 1 oder 2 brücken?


 

Was hast du eig für eine CPU ?

Ja das ist normal bei Tahiti  Wenn keine 2. Karte gebraucht wird, braucht die auch keinen Strom zu verbrauchen 
1 Brücke reicht mehr braucht man net!


----------



## akoya (9. Februar 2012)

core i7 2600k @ 4.3 ghz im turbo modus

ja das is mir klar das wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird dank zero core abgeschaltet wird.  mir gehts eigentlich darum, das sie direkt ausgeschaltet wird nachdem battlefield geschlossen ist. kA ob es schädlich auf dauer ist. ich warte eh das der blöde accelero 7970 mal endlich verfügbar ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

akoya schrieb:


> core i7 2600k @ 4.3 ghz im turbo modus
> 
> ja das is mir klar das wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird dank zero core abgeschaltet wird.  mir gehts eigentlich darum, das sie direkt ausgeschaltet wird nachdem battlefield geschlossen ist. kA ob es schädlich auf dauer ist. ich warte eh das der blöde accelero 7970 mal endlich verfügbar ist.




Ja das ist nicht schädlich ^^
Und auf den warte ich auch schon seit 2 Wochen ^^


----------



## wilsonmp (13. Februar 2012)

akoya schrieb:


> kA ob es schädlich auf dauer ist.



Wäre nur schädlich bei einem Wärmestau, wie er z.B. bei Verbrennungsmotoren aufteten kann.


----------



## akoya (13. Februar 2012)

ah ok, naja genug luft bekommen die beiden ja im haf x. das sollte nicht das problem sein.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Februar 2012)

Mal ne SLI-Frage.
Mir is grad aufgefallen das eine Karte im Idle nicht mehr runtertaktet.
Lag schön um die 90W im Idle und plötzlich zeigt mein Messteil 140W. 

Laut GPUz und Afterburner fährt "GPU1" mit vollem Takt.
Verschiedene Treiber hab ich schon probiert ...


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Mal ne SLI-Frage.
> Mir is grad aufgefallen das eine Karte im Idle nicht mehr runtertaktet.
> Lag schön um die 90W im Idle und plötzlich zeigt mein Messteil 140W.
> Laut GPUz und Afterburner fährt "GPU1" mit vollem Takt.
> Verschiedene Treiber hab ich schon probiert ...



Hm. Eigenartig. Hast du mehrere Bildschirme angeschlossen? Denn dann Takten die Karten nicht runter.
Zur Not könntest du dir mit Afterburner ein eigenes 2D Profil mit weniger Takt/Spannung erstellen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, benutze zwei Monitore und trotzdem hats immer gefunzt mit dem runtertakten, haben ja beide die gleiche Auflösung.
Wie gesagt, lief alles unverändert und mit teilweise nur 87W im Idle, was ich sehr bemerkenswert fand ... und mit einmal nicht mehr.

Nen Profil möcht ich nicht machen, da es ja auch ohne funktioniert hat ...

Irgendwas spinnt da sowieso ... seid einiger Zeit gehn meine Grakas auch nicht mehr über 85% Auslastung in BF3, vorher immer am Anschlag


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Karten denn mal einzeln getestet?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Februar 2012)

Wie einzelnt?

Hab sie vorhin mal rausgehabt und getauscht, damit die mit der niedrigeren GPUspannung nach oben kommt.
Als ich beide draussen hatte, hab ich mal ne GTX280 drin gehabt und im 3Dmark laufen lassen ...
Danach wieder Treiber Neuinstallation.

Aber ändert sich bisher nix


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte damit, die Karten jeweils einzeln mal in Bf3 zu testen um zu schauen wie Auslastung dann ist, damit du einen Defekt ausschließen kannst.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Februar 2012)

Hab heut mal mein Sys neu aufgesetzt, wurd eh mal wieder Zeit.
BF3 lief auch vorher 1a, trotz der gesunken Grakaauslastung.
Nach der Neuinstallation sind die Karten auch wieder voll ausgelastet in BF3.

Im Idle taktet eine Karte aber im noch nicht runter 
Tja, was bleibt da noch viel über? Bios-Default-Settings hab ich auch geladen ...
Werd wohl bei nächster Gelegenheit die Karten wohl nochmal einzeln testen ... müssen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. Februar 2012)

Das hier ist wohl so ziemlich der beste CF / SLI-Thread, den man im www finden kann 

Der wichtigste Satz steht irgendwo zwischendrin und müsst eigentlich viel deutlicher kenntlich gemacht werden:



> Und bitte: Nicht nervös machen lassen von Leuten, die M-GPU noch nie  ausprobiert haben, aber wegen Mikrorucklern davon abraten, weil sie mal  darüber gelesen haben.
> 
> Der eigene, rein subjektive Eindruck ist in diesem Zusammenhang das was  maßgeblich wichtig ist, nicht irgendwelche Frame-Diagramme!



Genau so sieht's aus  Wer CF / SLI noch nicht selber ausprobiert hat, soll bloß die Finger von der Tastatur lassen und zu diesem Thema einfach mal nichts schreiben !



Ansonsten möchte ich noch ergänzen, falls es nicht schon einer vor mir gemacht hat:



 die FPS in Metro 2033 steigen massiv in die Höhe, wenn man die "Tiefenschärfe" unter den DX11-Options deaktiviert. Man sieht praktisch keinen Unterschied, wenn sie nicht aktiviert ist.



 um die FPS bei Multi-GPU zu limitieren und somit von evtl. auftretenden Mikrorucklern zu befreien, reicht es, wenn man das treibereigene "V-Sync" aktiviert, oder auch per "D3DOverrider" - denn beide limitieren die FPS ebenfalls auf 60 (bzw 50 in Crysis 1+2)



ein Hinweis auf die verwendeten Benchmarksequenzen, die verwendet wurden (z.B. Crysis Warhead ?)



als Benchmark für "PhysiX" hätte sich auch Batman Arkham City sehr gut geeignet, denn die massiven Probleme wurden ja mittlerweile beseitigt.



ich hätte noch "The Witcher 2" als Benchmark mit reingenommen (aber ohne "Über-Sampling" !), denn das ist auch sehr Hardwarelastig und ist grafisch auch eines Top-Titel.

Ansonsten wirklich ein grandioser Benchmarkparcours - weiter so !


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch zur Main 
Ich schick dir die Benchmarkdaten noch diese Woche  Für Diagramme hab ich atm keine Zeit, weist ja wieso 

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Februar 2012)

Mein lieber Mann, Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit, Cook2211 

Endlich ein Thread auf den man jeden Tag gefühlte 20 neue Threads verlinken kann wenn immer wieder die gleichen Sachen über das Thema gefragt werden.

Du hast dir den Platz auf der main heute verdient


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Februar 2012)

Klasse Sache das ganze! Habs grade nur kurz überflogen, bin aber Beeindruckt was du in der "kurzen" Zeit alles gebencht hast etc 

Ich kann evtl. auch noch Benchmarks beisteuern zum Thema Triple-Monitor Gaming... Hardware is inner Signatur! Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN oder adde mich in ICQ/Skype/Xfire...


----------



## craiziks (19. Februar 2012)

Hab damals auch was gebencht:

SLI, Mikroruckler, Vorurteile? Ich mache den großen Test! - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Februar 2012)

Layout ua. im B1 ist *hust* verbesserungswürdig, aber sonst sehr nett.


----------



## Mischk@ (19. Februar 2012)

Wieso finde ich BF3 nicht im CPU Test ?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Das hier ist wohl so ziemlich der beste CF / SLI-Thread, den man im www finden kann



Danke dir



Nightlight schrieb:


> ich hätte noch "The Witcher 2" als Benchmark mit reingenommen (aber ohne "Über-Sampling" !), denn das ist auch sehr Hardwarelastig und ist grafisch auch eines Top-Titel.



Kann ich gerne noch rein nehmen.



Nightlight schrieb:


> als Benchmark für "PhysiX" hätte sich auch Batman Arkham City sehr gut geeignet, denn die massiven Probleme wurden ja mittlerweile beseitigt.



Ich wollte ursprünglich Batman nehmen, aber das Spiel hat sich als außerordentlich zickig erwiesen, wenn man die Hardwarekonfig ändert. Der Startscreen wo man Batman sieht lief dann nur noch mit 5 Fps und sekundenlanger Eingabeverzögerung. Das wurde im Laufe meiner Test so stören, dass ich letztlich dann Mafia genommen habe.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Main
> Ich schick dir die Benchmarkdaten noch diese Woche  Für Diagramme hab ich atm keine Zeit, weist ja wieso


 
Das wäre super. Die Diagramme sind ja schnell erstellt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein lieber Mann, Hut ab vor deiner Arbeit, Cook2211
> Endlich ein Thread auf den man jeden Tag gefühlte 20 neue Threads verlinken kann wenn immer wieder die gleichen Sachen über das Thema gefragt werden.
> Du hast dir den Platz auf der main heute verdient



Dankeschön



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Klasse Sache das ganze! Habs grade nur kurz überflogen, bin aber Beeindruckt was du in der "kurzen" Zeit alles gebencht hast etc
> Ich kann evtl. auch noch Benchmarks beisteuern zum Thema Triple-Monitor Gaming... Hardware is inner Signatur! Bei Interesse schreib mir ne PN oder adde mich in ICQ/Skype/Xfire...



Freut mich, dass dir der Thread gefällt. Triple Screen Benchmarks wären natürlich klasse.
Ich melde mich diesbezüglich mal bei dir.



craiziks schrieb:


> Hab damals auch was gebencht:SLI, Mikroruckler, Vorurteile? Ich mache den großen Test! - ComputerBase Forum



Sehr schöner Thread. Gefällt mir



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Layout ua. im B1 ist *hust* verbesserungswürdig



Was meinst du damit?




Mischk@ schrieb:


> Wieso finde ich BF3 nicht im CPU Test ?



Bf3 hatte ich erst nachträglich rein genommen und die CPU Werte hatte ich noch nicht rein gesetzt. Kann ich aber gerne noch nachliefern.


----------



## Schmenki (20. Februar 2012)

Tag Zusammen,

@Cook2211
ein Danke von meiner Seite wegen dem von dir aufgebauten Threads.
Der Thread hat mich in so weit überzeugt, dass ich mit meinem PII versucht habe ein GTX570 SLI aufzubauen.
Wollte hier sogar so weit gehen, dass ich 2x GTX570 + Peter einbaue. Einfach mal so zum testen 
Platz ist genug da und eine Graka ist bereits mit dem Peter drin.
Tempprobleme hat eher die andere Grafikkarte mit dem Referenzkühler, obwohl Sie unten verbaut ist 
Naja was heißt Tempprobleme.... Halt 80° bei Last.

Leider spiele ich sehr viel BF3 und gerade dort auf den 64er MP Maps sehe ich, dass der Prozessor sehr stark limitiert.
Steige jetzt um auf i7 2600k und denke damit sollten die Probleme nicht auftreten.

Übrigens habe ich noch keine Probleme mit Mikrorucklern. 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2012)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Der Thread hat mich in so weit überzeugt, dass ich mit meinem PII versucht habe ein GTX570 SLI aufzubauen.



Da habe ich ja Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet



> Leider spiele ich sehr viel BF3 und gerade dort auf den 64er MP Maps sehe ich, dass der Prozessor sehr stark limitiert.
> Steige jetzt um auf i7 2600k und denke damit sollten die Probleme nicht auftreten.



Bei einer 64er Map hat die CPU schon ordentlich zu tun. Ich denke ein i7 dürfte da eine spürbar bessere Leistung bringen.


----------



## wollekassel (20. Februar 2012)

Echt ne prima Sache Cook - Respekt und Hut-Ab! Sehr gelungen. Mich als AMD 6x Core 1055T @ ~ 3,75 Ghz OC + 2 x AMD 5870 1GB VRam User würde natürlich ein Vergleich interessieren. Deine Intel-CPU ist natürlich schon mit 4 Kernen der Kracher. Somit ist der Test mit 6 Kernen ja fast schon überflüssig (positiv gemeint). Mich würde ein Vergleich 6 Kern AMD CPU vs 6 Kern Intel CPU (gleiche Taktung, gleiche Grafikkarten) interessieren - speziell BF3. Gruß und weiter so!


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2012)

wollekassel schrieb:


> Echt ne prima Sache Cook - Respekt und Hut-Ab! Sehr gelungen.



Danke dir.



> Mich würde ein Vergleich 6 Kern AMD CPU vs 6 Kern Intel CPU (gleiche Taktung, gleiche Grafikkarten) interessieren - speziell BF3. Gruß und weiter so!



Mal sehen. Wenn ich preiswert an die AMD CPU plus Board rankomme, werde ich es mal testen


----------



## Xtreme RS (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Sehr schöner Thread, besser hättens auch die PCGH-Redakteure nicht machen können.
Und ich hoffe auch, dass du dranbleibst und den Thread mit noch mehr Infos pflegst und ausbaust. 

Ich würde mir vielleicht noch Infos zum Thema OC in SLI / Crossfire wünschen, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass es in diesen Thread passt.

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass es auch mit Prozesoren wie dem 2500K ein *muss* ist, diese für ein SLI / Crossfire Systeme zu übertakten, da ich nach meinem persönlichen Eindruck eine enorme Skalierung spüre/messe. 

Zum Thema SLI / Crossfire in niedrigen Auflösungen, wo setzt man da eine Grenze? Ich nutze SLI an einem Monitor mit 1680 x 1050 ohne Downsampling, aber mit 120 Hertz, möchte SLI aber trotzdem nicht mehr missen.

(vlt. könntest du ja auch noch auf entsprechenden OC-Threads zum Thema WaKü /GPU und CPU-OC verweisen, da wie ich denke alles sehr oft in Kombination mit SLI / Crossfire genutzt wird?)


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Februar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Wenn ich preiswert an die AMD CPU plus Board rankomme, werde ich es mal testen


*hust* Hab nen 1090T


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread, besser hättens auch die PCGH-Redakteure nicht machen können.



Danke, das hört man gerne.



> Und ich hoffe auch, dass du dranbleibst und den Thread mit noch mehr Infos pflegst und ausbaust.



Auf jeden Fall. Vor allem habe ich auch vor die Benchmarks ständig mit aktuellen Titeln zu erweitern und auch neue Hardware zu benchen z.B. Kepler, falls ich da zuschlage.
Das FAQ werde ich ebenfalls weiter ausarbeiten.



> Ich würde mir vielleicht noch Infos zum Thema OC in SLI / Crossfire wünschen, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass es in diesen Thread passt.



Gute Idee. Da werde ich mal testen was OC in anspruchsvollen Titeln bringt und ob die Höhe der Übertaktung durch die Nutzung von 2 Grakas eingeschränkt wird.



> Zum Thema SLI / Crossfire in niedrigen Auflösungen, wo setzt man da eine Grenze? Ich nutze SLI an einem Monitor mit 1680 x 1050 ohne Downsampling, aber mit 120 Hertz, möchte SLI aber trotzdem nicht mehr missen.



Ja das stimmt. So eine richtige Grenze kann man da nicht ziehen, denn das ist abhängig von dem, was der User erreichen möchte.



> vlt. könntest du ja auch noch auf entsprechenden OC-Threads zum Thema WaKü /GPU und CPU-OC verweisen, da wie ich denke alles sehr oft in Kombination mit SLI / Crossfire genutzt wird?



Ja, werde ich ins FAQ einbauen.




Wa1lock schrieb:


> *hust* Hab nen 1090T



Ich weiß.
Ich wollte dir aber nicht noch mehr Arbeit machen.
Wenn du dich natürlich trotzdem dazu bereit erklärst den 980X gegen den 1090T antreten zu lassen, dann wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## cultraider (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Sorry falls ich da was überlesen habe, aber hat einer mal einen benchmark von nem sli system wobei eine graka mit 16x und die andere mit 4x angesprochen wird? bestenfalls zwei 560ti.

mfg culti


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



cultraider schrieb:


> Sorry falls ich da was überlesen habe, aber hat einer mal einen benchmark von nem sli system wobei eine graka mit 16x und die andere mit 4x angesprochen wird? bestenfalls zwei 560ti.


 
Nein, bis jetzt leider nicht


----------



## cultraider (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt leider nicht


 
na denn weiß ich ja, was ich im urlaub mal vorhaben werde, dann nehm ich meine evga und hau die in meinen hauptrechner rein 

leider hat der zweite pcie nur x4


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



cultraider schrieb:


> na denn weiß ich ja, was ich im urlaub mal vorhaben werde, dann nehm ich meine evga und hau die in meinen hauptrechner rein



Das wäre super.


----------



## yamo (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Kompliment für den tollen Fred. Beteilige mich gerne, kann auch Verbrauchsmessungen machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



yamo schrieb:


> Kompliment für den tollen Fred.



Danke.



> Beteilige mich gerne, kann auch Verbrauchsmessungen machen.



Jederzeit gerne.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Neuer Nvidia-Treiber 
Gleich mal schaun obs jetzt was wird mit BF3-Ultra 

Zitat,

Battlefield 3

Fixes instances of texture corruption/artifacts in Battlefield 3 when memory constrained (typically 1GB or less graphics cards running Ultra settings and high resolutions).


NVIDIA DRIVERS 295.73 WHQL


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Nvidia-Treiber
> Gleich mal schaun obs jetzt was wird mit BF3-Ultra
> Zitat,
> Battlefield 3
> ...



Aha. Hört sich gut an. Dann bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## RAVENXS1981 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Hey Cook! Ich war + bin schon immer ein Fan von Multi-GPU-Systemen. Alleine die Tatsache das da 2 oder mehr Herzen schlummern ist echt nice.
Klar muss man hier und da einfach abstriche machen... Selbst mit meinem System (www.sysprofile.de/id136272) hatte ich hier und da Probleme... Ob Crysis 2 das mit Crossfire einfach nur flackerte und mikroruckelte, oder häufig drastische FPS-Schwankungen die das spielen nicht angenehm machten. Zum Glück hat in meinem Fall AMD mächtig in die optimierung der Treiber investiert. Die haben wohl gemerkt das es nicht mehr nur Enthusiasten gibt die Rekorde jagen, sondern auch massig Durchschnittstypen die noch nen PCIe übrig haben. Fakt ist und bleibt: Egal ob Nvidia oder AMD: Mehr als 2 GPU´s machen keinen Sinn. Ich werde immer auf einen PC mit 2 Karten bauen. 

Dein Thread ist gut gemacht und verdeutlicht was sinnvoll ist + was nicht.

Hast Du eigtl. mal ein Crossfire aus 4x6990 gesehen das auch läuft? Der Catalyst ist ja da das Problem. Mehr als 4 geht ja angeblich nicht...

Was auch mal interessant wäre: Gibt es Treiber die annähernd gleiche Serien wie z.B. die HD 5xxx mit der HD 6xxx kombinieren lassen?
Der grundsätzliche Aufbau und die Fähigkeiten sind bei denen ja gleich. Also, DX11, Tesselation usw usw usw.

Klar ists unwichtig, aber es gibt bestimmt viele die das in Betracht gezogen hätten wenns möglich wäre (Mich eingeschlossen...xD)
6970 + 5870 xD Witzige Vorstellung...

Allen eine gute Zeit!


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt leider nicht



Das tut sich nicht viel, zumindest bei 8x/8x wie es bei mir der Fall ist! zu nem vollwertigen System kommen vielleicht so 1-3% Leistung dazu, aber ich glaub kaum das man das so merken wird....


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2012)

Laut einer der letzten PCGH prints, gibt es auch fälle, wo zwischen 16/8 und 16/16 schon 8-11% zuwachs zu verzeichnen sind. Bin leider auf Montage und kann nicht nachsehen...


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



RAVENXS1981 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigtl. mal ein Crossfire aus 4x6990 gesehen das auch läuft? Der Catalyst ist ja da das Problem. Mehr als 4 geht ja angeblich nicht...



Ob das schon mal jemand um laufen gebracht hat weiß ich leider nicht.



> Was auch mal interessant wäre: Gibt es Treiber die annähernd gleiche Serien wie z.B. die HD 5xxx mit der HD 6xxx kombinieren lassen?
> Der grundsätzliche Aufbau und die Fähigkeiten sind bei denen ja gleich. Also, DX11, Tesselation usw usw usw.



Da kann ich leider nur von Nvidia reden, wo so was wohl mit Hacks schon geschafft wurde. Auf Seite von AMD weiß ich das leider nicht.
Eventuell weiß da der ein oder andere AMD-User mehr!?



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das tut sich nicht viel, zumindest bei 8x/8x wie es bei mir der Fall ist! zu nem vollwertigen System kommen vielleicht so 1-3% Leistung dazu, aber ich glaub kaum das man das so merken wird....



Was mich besonders interessiert ist eine 16/4 Anbindung, speziell was die min. Fps und die Frameverläufe angeht. Deswegen bin mal sehr gespannt, was cultraider's Benchmarks ergeben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



RAVENXS1981 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigtl. mal ein Crossfire aus 4x6990 gesehen das auch läuft? Der Catalyst ist ja da das Problem. Mehr als 4 geht ja angeblich nicht...



Ja man kann das machen... Nur kann man eben nicht alle verbinden und mehr als 4 GPU's werden nicht erkannt


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was mich besonders interessiert ist eine 16/4 Anbindung, speziell was die min. Fps und die Frameverläufe angeht. Deswegen bin mal sehr gespannt, was cultraider's Benchmarks ergeben.


 

Interessiert mich auch, auch wenn ich die Ergebnisse schon weiß.
Das 4890 CF mit 16 / 4 Anbindung lief überhaupt nicht rund damals. Kann man eigentlich mit einem Programm die Anbindung beeinflussen, dann teste ich es mit SLI.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich mit einem Programm die Anbindung beeinflussen, dann teste ich es mit SLI.



Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich schaue mal ob ich was finde.


----------



## cultraider (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

nee kann man nicht, bleibt nur mit klebeband die kontakte der graka abkleben.

ja mein urlaub ist leider erst mitte märz.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



cultraider schrieb:


> nee kann man nicht, bleibt nur mit klebeband die kontakte der graka abklemmen.
> ja mein urlaub ist leider erst mitte märz.



Es drängelt ja nicht. Ich weiß mittlerweile wie viel Zeit es kostet ein paar Benchmarks zu machen. Von daher, lass dir Zeit


----------



## Banane5 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

hi,
ich habe für mein cf setup meine cpu (i7-860) auf 4ghz oc. doch bei bf3 haben meine beiden grafikkarten (6950@6970)  manchmal "nur" eine auslastung von 85-90%. schuld daran ist die cpu. lohnt es sich dafür die cpu so weit wie es unter luft geht zu ocen um die gpus voll auszulasten?
MfG banane5


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Keine 100% Auslastung heißt ja nicht gleich schlechte Leistung.
Wennst z.B. Vsync einschaltest und 60 FPS halten kannst, passt das doch. Nur wenn es zu Slow Downs kommt, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Keine 100% Auslastung heißt ja nicht gleich schlechte Leistung.
> Wennst z.B. Vsync einschaltest und 60 FPS halten kannst, passt das doch. Nur wenn es zu Slow Downs kommt, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.



So sehe ich das auch.

Zudem würde ich sowieso nicht dauerhaft die CPU am Limit betreiben. Lieber immer etwas unter dem Limit bleiben, zum Wohle der CPU und der Systemstabilität.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Werf die Frage mal hir rein, wie hoch ist en etwa der verbrauch von 2x Hd 6950 2gb. Hab schon gesucht nur wurde ich nicht fündig

Geht um das System, kommen halt bald 2 dieser Karten
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/39719-chester-bennington.html (unter über Mich)


mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Werf die Frage mal hir rein, wie hoch ist en etwa der verbrauch von 2 Hd 6950 2gb. Hab schon gesucht nur wurde ich nicht fündig



Ich finde, die Jungs bei Guru3D bröseln das immer recht brauchbar auf, inklusive NT Leistungs-Empfehlung:

Radeon HD 6950 CrossfireX review

Vor allem testen die auch sehr häufig SLI und CF Gespanne.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Geht um das System, kommen halt bald 2 dieser Karten
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/39719-chester-bennington.html (unter über Mich)



Bei mir zeigt er da nichts an, nur den Link


----------



## Banane5 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Test: Radeon HD 6900 CF vs. GeForce GTX 500 SLI (Seite 7) - ComputerBase der hier könnte helfen


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt er da nichts an, nur den Link




Und gehts jetzt, wenn nicht das genau System steht in meinem Profil. Ich teste das ganze im CF mal mit meinem jetzigen Netzteil und schaue dann weiter. Nach dem Test dürft ich im Spielebetrieb so in etwa bei 550 Watt liegen, zur Not kommt halt ein neues rein

Danke für die Links

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und gehts jetzt, wenn nicht das genau System steht in meinem Profil.



Nein, irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich auf dein Profil unter "Über mich" gehe, dann steht da nur der PCGHX Link, der mich wieder auf dein PCGHX Profil bringt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Ging um das hir, so ist es doch am einfachsten

 Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,6 GHz
Asus Crosshair III
8GB DDR3 1333 Geil 
2x SSD ( 500GB) 
GTX 570 Zotac bald Hd 6950 CF
Supreme FX X-Fi 
Be Quit 650WNZXT 
Phantom White


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Richtig.

Ich denke das NT sollte genügend Power haben um dein Vorhaben zu realisieren. Einzig der CPU würde ich an deiner Stelle noch etwas die Sporen geben, falls möglich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Ich warte ja erst einmal auf meinen X6 1090t bis der aus der RMA zurück ist, der wird dann auch so auf 3,6 bis 3,8 GHz gebracht, Wenn das nur nicht so lange dauern würde, sind jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wenn das nur nicht so lange dauern würde, sind jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen



Ja, das liebe ich auch immer, wenn Händler/Hersteller sich gefühlt, unendlich Zeit mit so was lassen

Na ja, ich bin jedenfalls mal auf dein Fazit gespannt, wenn du (wieder) alle Teile beisammen hast


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Sobald die CPU da ist und beide Karte verbaut sind werfe ich mal ein paar Test in die Runde, grad bei spielen gehts dann Richtung Metro 2033, Crysis 1+2 und natürlich BF3

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Das wäre prima


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Hallo
Gratulation zu deinem sehr informativen und umfangreichen Thread. 

Allerdings habe ich einen kleinen Kritikpunkt. 
Du schreibst bei "*Kann ich Karten wie die Asus DCII auch im M-GPU Betrieb nutzen*" dass das Layout des Mainboards für zwei Tripple Slot Karten wichtig ist. Das ist korrekt. Aber wieso schreibst du dann zwei Sockel 2011 Mainboards als Beispiel hin und keins für Sockel 1155?
Das Asus P8P67 WS Revolution eignet sich ebenfalls sehr gut für Multi GPU mit zwei Tripple Slot Karten da sich bei dem Mainboard drei Slots zwischen den beiden Grafikslots befinden. Außerdem ist die Plattform lange nicht so teuer wie ein Sockel 2011 System denn ich denke dass auch ein i7 2600k genug Leistung für zwei High End Grafikkarten hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gratulation zu deinem sehr informativen und umfangreichen Thread.


 
Danke dir



> Allerdings habe ich einen kleinen Kritikpunkt.
> Du schreibst bei "*Kann ich Karten wie die Asus DCII auch im M-GPU Betrieb nutzen*" dass das Layout des Mainboards für zwei Tripple Slot Karten wichtig ist. Das ist korrekt. Aber wieso schreibst du dann zwei Sockel 2011 Mainboards als Beispiel hin und keins für Sockel 1155?
> Das Asus P8P67 WS Revolution eignet sich ebenfalls sehr gut für Multi GPU mit zwei Tripple Slot Karten da sich bei dem Mainboard drei Slots zwischen den beiden Grafikslots befinden. Außerdem ist die Plattform lange nicht so teuer wie ein Sockel 2011 System denn ich denke dass auch ein i7 2600k genug Leistung für zwei High End Grafikkarten hat.



Das war nur zur Anschauung gedacht und hatte nichts mit dem Sockel als solches zu tun
Ich hätte als Beispiel auch AMD Boards nehmen können.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

@Threshold

Wie du ja schon selbst schreibst, es ist ja nur ein Beispiel. Man sieht wie die PCIe Anordnung sein muss um solch Karten vernünftig betreiben zu können, der Sockel spielt da ja keine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das war nur zur Anschauung gedacht und hatte nichts mit dem Sockel als solches zu tun


 
Es kam mir beim Lesen so vor als wenn es nur mit High End Platinen für den High End Sockel möglich ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es kam mir beim Lesen so vor als wenn es nur mit High End Platinen für den High End Sockel möglich ist.



Nein, so war das nicht gemeint
Ich feile noch mal an der Formulierung


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen dass das nicht einfach zu schreiben ist denn wahrscheinlich meckern einige über den einen oder anderen Punkt. 
Meistens die, die selbst kein Multi GPU haben weil sie es sich nicht leisten können.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Zudem haben Boards die sehr viel Platz für 2 Way SLI bieten noch weitere Vorteile. Die Luft kann besser zirkulieren was sich Positiv auf die Lautstärke und Temperatur auswirkt, vor allem bei Karten die die Abluft nicht aus dem Gehäuse befördern.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Zudem haben Boards die sehr viel Platz für 2 Way SLI bieten noch weitere Vorteile. Die Luft kann besser zirkulieren was sich Positiv auf die Lautstärke und Temperatur auswirkt.


 
Der wirkliche Extrem-Gamer legt sowieso alles unter Wasser. Dann ist es egal wie viel Platz zwischen den Slots ist.

Ich hatte auch erst die beiden EVGAs gehabt. Aber die sind leider beide weggestorben. Ob das jetzt an der Hitzeentwicklung lag weiß ich nicht. Mein Gehäuse bietet eigentlich genug Platz.
Die beiden Asus sind jedenfalls flüsterleise. Ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen dass das nicht einfach zu schreiben ist denn wahrscheinlich meckern einige über den einen oder anderen Punkt.
> Meistens die, die selbst kein Multi GPU haben weil sie es sich nicht leisten können.




Tatsächlich bin ich sehr überrascht, denn Kritik hat es so gut wie gar keine gegeben.

Ich habe die Formulierung übrigens geändert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bin ich sehr überrascht, denn Kritik hat es so gut wie gar keine gegeben.


 
Weil der Thread auch gut gemacht ist. 
Und Multi GPU Hasser oder Mikroruckler-Seher -- zu denen ich hin und wieder auch gehöre -- interessieren sich wohl auch nicht für den Thread.
Die findest du im Komplett PC Beratungsunterforum wenn einer für 3 Riesen einen Rechner kaufen will und sie ihm zu einem i5 2400 samt H61 Mainboard plus GTX 560 Ti raten.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der wirkliche Extrem-Gamer legt sowieso alles unter Wasser. Dann ist es egal wie viel Platz zwischen den Slots ist.
> 
> Ich hatte auch erst die beiden EVGAs gehabt. Aber die sind leider beide weggestorben. Ob das jetzt an der Hitzeentwicklung lag weiß ich nicht. Mein Gehäuse bietet eigentlich genug Platz.
> Die beiden Asus sind jedenfalls flüsterleise. Ich habe keine Probleme.


 

Wasser ist mir Persönlich unsympathisch.
Und glaub mir, es sind schon viele, wirklich viele Fermi Karten gestorben (wenn ich Zahlen nennen dürfte). Da ist es egal ob Single oder Multi GPU.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

Um hier mal etwas aus meinem MR Thread in die Runde zu werfen, es scheint zu helfen, bei  aktiviertem VSync mit einem Framelimiter die FPS auf 59 zu locken. Hat bei einem kurzen Test auch funktioniert, beim Heaven (nur da merke ich MRs) sind diese deutlich zurück gegangen, ansonsten kein Unterschied. Cook testest du auch mal?


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wasser ist mir Persönlich unsympathisch.
> Und glaub mir, es sind schon viele, wirklich viele Fermi Karten gestorben (wenn ich Zahlen nennen dürfte). Da ist es egal ob Single oder Multi GPU.


 
Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gesammelt.
Die Fermi hat ein Temperaturproblem. Oder zumindest reagiert der Chip nervös wenn es zu Schwankungen kommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil der Thread auch gut gemacht ist.



Das geht runter wie Öl.



> Und Multi GPU Hasser oder Mikroruckler-Seher -- zu denen ich hin und wieder auch gehöre -- interessieren sich wohl auch nicht für den Thread.
> Die findest du im Komplett PC Beratungsunterforum wenn einer für 3 Riesen einen Rechner kaufen will und sie ihm zu einem i5 2400 samt H61 Mainboard plus GTX 560 Ti raten.



 Da hast du wohl recht.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wasser ist mir Persönlich unsympathisch.



Mir auch. Nachdem ich den PC aus meiner Sig zweimal unter Wasser stehen hatte (einmal davon mit RAM Dusche), habe ich das Thema Wakü ein für alle Mal dran gegeben.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Um hier mal etwas aus meinem MR Thread in die Runde zu werfen, es scheint zu helfen, bei  aktiviertem VSync mit einem Framelimiter die FPS auf 59 zu locken. Hat bei einem kurzen Test auch funktioniert, beim Heaven (nur da merke ich MRs) sind diese deutlich zurück gegangen, ansonsten kein Unterschied. Cook testest du auch mal?



Ja, den hatte ich seit längerem im Einsatz (nachdem ich es in deinem MR Thread gelesen hatte) und ich muss sagen, der Framelimiter ist eine feine Sache. Ich nutze ihn direkt über den NV Treiber mithilfe des Nvidia Inspectors. Mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, dass die Spiele flüssiger laufen und es keine Input Lags gibt. Den "gebügelten" Frameverlauf spürt man schon recht deutlich.


----------



## Banane5 (23. Februar 2012)

Habe jetzt mal mit vsync bf3 gezockt und es gibt echt keine ruckler und die Karten werden nicht mehr so warm


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hab heut mal mein Sys neu aufgesetzt, wurd eh mal wieder Zeit.
> BF3 lief auch vorher 1a, trotz der gesunken Grakaauslastung.
> Nach der Neuinstallation sind die Karten auch wieder voll ausgelastet in BF3.
> 
> ...




Sooo ... das immer noch Problem '
Heute jede Graka ausgiebig getestet, bei 900, 950, 1000 und max. Takt (muss sagen das beide GPUs so ziemlich den gleichen Takt abkönnen)
Ergebnisse sind gut, schliesse einen defekt an den Karten aus.

Denke eher das es an den LG-Monitor liegt, denn sobald der mit dran ist, taktet die jeweilige Karte nicht mehr runter im Idle.
Wenn keiner ne Idee hat, werd ich es erstmal so belassen und bei Gelegenheit mal nen anderen Monitor mit 1920x1080 ausprobieren/besorgen. 
Aber komisch das es etwa zwei Monate fehlerfrei funktionierte.

Könnt ich den zweiten Monitor (is ja nur als Desktoperweiterung) nich auch über die GPU der CPU am Board laufen lassen, oder entstehen dann andere Nachteile?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Februar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Denke eher das es an den LG-Monitor liegt, denn sobald der mit dran ist, taktet die jeweilige Karte nicht mehr runter im Idle.
> Wenn keiner ne Idee hat, werd ich es erstmal so belassen und bei Gelegenheit mal nen anderen Monitor mit 1920x1080 ausprobieren/besorgen.
> Aber komisch das es etwa zwei Monate fehlerfrei funktionierte.



Man hört öfter von Problemen mit 2 Monitoren und Nvidia Karten, was den Idle angeht. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Aber wenigstens hast du den Fehler gefunden


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Sooo, der gute Maniac hat ein paar Triple-Screen Benchmarks beigesteuert


----------



## Der Maniac (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Krasse Sache, mir fällt jetzt erst auf wie übel BF3 auf Ultra die FPS drückt, hammer! o.O

Auflösung ist übrigens 5760x1080 (3x 1920x1080)

Was bei Bad Company 2 noch dazu muss: Unter DX9 funktioniert ja bekanntlich kein AA und unter DX 11 musste ich das AA auf 16x reduzieren, bei allen Stufen darüber fehlten sämtliche Explosionen etc., diese wurden tatsächlich NICHT mitgerendert, die FPS waren bestimmt beim locker 3-fachen im Vergleich zu 16x AA...


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Spiel erstma mit Bezel  Das sind dann ca. 6048x1080 und dann sinken die FPS erst Recht 
Selbst mit meiner HD 7970 richtig fördernd ^^


----------



## yamo (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Wa1lock's CF Benches*

WA1Lock: Ich möchte Dir da nicht auf die Füsse treten, schließlich hast Du mir eine einwandfreie 580 SC @ Heatkiller verkauft, aaaaber, wer sich nur im Treiber mit den Optionen auskennt und nicht mal Downsampling auf der Pfanne hat, sollte sich mit Hinweisen kurz halten. Gruß

Yamo


----------



## PitBull (3. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

DS habe ich selbst bei meinem Setting hinterlegt. Statt 5760x1080 habe ich noch 7680x4320


----------



## Ahab (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Ich habe da mal eine ziemlich abgefahrene Frage.  

Kann man eigentlich zwei SLI-Systeme unabhängig voneinander betreiben? Man stelle sich folgendes Szenario vor...

EVGA SR2/SRX, darauf zwei Tesla-Karten im SLI (die können das ja auch meines Wissens nach) nur zum Rendering. Dazu...  ein 580er Gespann, nur zum Zocken und zur Bildausgabe. Nur um mal eure Fantasie anzukurbeln. ^^

Ginge das? Also zwei SLIs in trauter, kreischender Zweisamkeit? 

Ernstgemeinte Frage! Die Ressourcen sind ja keineswegs rein fiktiv.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Du meinst das so, dass im laufenden Betrieb CPU 1 mit den Teslas z.B. ein HD Video rendert, während man mit CPU 2 und den 580 Bf3 zockt?
Das ist ein interessante Frage. Ich weiß es leider nicht, aber vielleicht hat jemand anders schon mal davon gehört, gelesen oder Erfahrungen gemacht?
Im "normalen" SLI Betrieb kann man so weit ich weiß aber nicht den Karten separate Aufgaben zu weisen.


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Ja das wäre ein direktes Anwendungsszenario, aber das mal außen vor. Mich interessiert nur der technische Sachverhalt, zwei separate SLI Systeme nebeneinander coexistieren zu lassen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Hm. Ich denke nicht, dass so was treiberseitig funktioniert bzw. ich habe zumindest noch nie davon gehört


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2012)

Die Idee finde ich super, aber die Umsetzung... Wie soll man dem System beibringen, das bei zwei Karten Schluss ist? Wenn man im normalen NVIDIA-Treiber Multi-GPU einstellt, dann werden ja automatisch alle Karten angesprochen. Wie sich das bei den Treibern für die Tesla verhält, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Oh stimmt, die Teslas haben ja eigene Treiber, das habe ich gar nicht bedacht. Interessante Variable...


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Gut, nehmen wir mal 4 GTX580 und 2 CPUs. Theoretisch sollte es doch eigentlich möglich sein mit einer Art Taskmanager verschiedene Aufgaben zuzuteilen. Die Frage ist (unabhängig vom NV-Treiber) ob Windows so was überhaupt unterstützt?


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Na Windows wird sowas von Haus auch sicher nicht unterstützen, aber das Scheduling bezogen auf die Geräte ist doch eh rein dem Treiber überlassen, oder nicht? Man kann ja auch im Treiber angeben, welche GPU bspw. für PhysX zuständig sein soll.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*

Ja, das schon. Aber "richtige" Tasks zuteilen, kann man im Treiber so weit ich weiß auch nicht.


----------



## Pumpi (15. März 2012)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests) *NEU* Maniac's SLI Triple-Screen Benches*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich hatte überlegt. Normalerweise wenn neue Hardware erscheint, bin ich ja nicht mehr zu bremsen.Aber ich habe beschlossen doch noch Kepler abzuwarten bevor ich mich entscheide.


 
Tja, scheinbar vertan die Zeit, du hättest schon so viel Freude haben können 



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Sli betrieb ist auch mit unterschiedlichen karten möglich geht aber nur mit modifizierten treibern.
> der entwickler von HyperSli zeigt das schön in einem video.


 
Das haut mich jetzt vom Hocker. Nach dem Limiter noch ein toller Sachverhalt der für SLI und Karten Recycling spricht.

Btw: Toller Thread.

Wenn ich dir mal was mit drei 580 so zum Vergleich benchen soll sag bescheid.  Kann sich nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln bis meine dritte Karte Einzug hält. Der Preisverfall läuft ja schon gut an...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, scheinbar vertan die Zeit, du hättest schon so viel Freude haben können



Im Moment zocke ich eh nicht, dann ist das zu verschmerzen . Wird Zeit das noch mal ein paar gute Games kommen (Mass Effect ist nicht so mein Ding).



			
				Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Btw: Toller Thread.



Danke 




			
				Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dir mal was mit drei 580 so zum Vergleich benchen soll sag bescheid.  Kann sich nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln bis meine dritte Karte Einzug hält. Der Preisverfall läuft ja schon gut an...



Das wäre natürlich klasse wenn du Triple SLI beisteuern könntest . Melde dich doch einfach mal bei mir wenn du eine dritte gekauft hast .


----------



## Disoprivan (18. März 2012)

*Crossfire Problem*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin relativ neu hier und habe eine Frage bzgl. Crossfire:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine zweite HD 7970 gegönnt und lasse sie im CF _ Modus laufen. Es kommt mir aber leistungsmäßig so vor als wenn ich nur eine Karte laufen hätte.
FRM erhöhen sich nicht extrem, Bild ruckelt teilweise, bleibt etwas hängen ( keine Microruckler ) Spielen macht so keinen Spaß mehr.

Spiele die ich getestet habe:

- BF3
- COD MW3
- Dirt3



Ich habe so eine Vermutung das mein Mainboard ( P8P67 Rev 3.1) das Problem ist:

Leider hat einer der 2.0 PCIE Steckplätze eine x16 Anbindung, der andere nur eine x4 Anbindung.
Crossfire wird in GPU-Z im Gegensatz zum CCC auch als *deaktiviert* angezeigt.

*Kann das jemand bestätigen?*

Hier mal jeweils ein Screen der angebundenen Karten mir GPU-Z:

*HD 7970 im x16 Slot:*

http://tempim.de/picture/28766/hd_7970_karte_1.gif

*HD 7970 im x4 Slot:*

http://tempim.de/picture/28767/hd_7970_karte_2.gif


Restliche Hardware und Software:

- i7 2600k ( kein OC )
- 2 x Samsung 830 SSD
- 16 GB DD3 Ram
- Eyefinity 3 x 27 "
- MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Gruß und schönes WE


----------



## Cook2211 (18. März 2012)

Hm. Also die x16 x4 Anbindung ist natürlich wirklich nicht ideal. Hier wäre so oder ein neues Board ratsam.
Hast du die CF-Bridge drauf?


----------



## Disoprivan (18. März 2012)

Hallo Cook2211, 

Brückenkabel ist drauf, wie rum ist ja egal, so wie ich gelesen habe. Im CCC wird die zweite HD7970 als verbundener Adapter angezeigt.

Sicherheitshalber hatte ich mir schon folgendes Board geordert:

ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z


----------



## Cook2211 (18. März 2012)

Aha. Gutes Board .
Wenn du es hast könnte ich mur gut vorstellen, dass du dann keine Probleme mehr hast.


----------



## Disoprivan (18. März 2012)

Soll für den 1155 Sockel mit das beste (teuerste....) sein!

Hoffe es funktioniert dann. Morgen wird es geliefert.

Werde dann noch einmal berichten, wenn es erwünscht ist...

LG


----------



## Cook2211 (18. März 2012)

Ja, das wäre super


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Das Maximus IV Extreme kann ich nur empfehlen 
Echt ein geiles Board


----------



## Disoprivan (18. März 2012)

Hört sich gut an...

Die 16 Lanes teilen sich doch bei zwei Karten in x8 / x8  oder kann dieses Board (Maximus IV Extreme-Z)  beide Karten mit pcie x16 ?

LG


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an...
> 
> Die 16 Lanes teilen sich doch bei zwei Karten in x8 / x8  oder kann dieses Board (Maximus IV Extreme-Z)  beide Karten mit pcie x16 ?
> 
> LG


 

Dank des NF200 kann man so auch 2x 16lanes haben, nur bringt dir das nur auf niedrigen Auflösungen etwas!
Deswegen ist der NF200 Chip auch Quatsch... 2x 8lanes reichen locker!


----------



## Pumpi (18. März 2012)

Nein. 2x8.

Und frag mich nicht ob das immer ausreicht bei 1200Mhz OC  bei dieser extremen Leistung fehlen die breiten Erfahrungswerte. Nur weil auf CB das ganze im ruckizucki Test ganz passabel gefunzt hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das es immer gut läuft.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Nein. 2x8.
> 
> Und frag mich nicht ob das immer ausreicht bei 1200Mhz OC  bei dieser extremen Leistung fehlen die breiten Erfahrungswerte. Nur weil auf CB das ganze im ruckizucki Test ganz passabel gefunzt hat, heißt das noch lange nicht das es immer gut läuft.


 

Man kann bei dem Board auch 2x16 haben  

Nur bringt das nur was, wenn man eben auch 800x600 und ohne AA etc. spielt


----------



## Pumpi (18. März 2012)

Der nf200 von Nvidia bereitet für AMD die Lanes auf ? Ich glaube kaum


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Der nf200 von Nvidia bereitet für AMD die Lanes auf ? Ich glaube kaum


 

Ich hab ein Maximus Extreme und hatte 2x HD5870! Ich weiß doch wohl selbst was ich gebencht habe etc. und was dabei rausgekommen ist...
Is klar das Sandy nur 16Lanes zur verfügung stellt aber trotzdem kann man durch den NF200 2x16Lanes erstellen, auch wenn es nichts bringt...

Nur im 3Dmark11 Entry bringt das mehr Punkte aber sonst überall nur weniger! Wenn ich die Benches noch finde, kann ich sie dir auch gerne vor die Füße werfen...


----------



## Pumpi (18. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Is klar das Sandy nur 16Lanes zur verfügung stellt aber trotzdem kann man durch den NF200 2x16Lanes erstellen, auch wenn es nichts bringt......



Jetzt mal konkret Jumper, du hattest mit AMD/ATI und nf200 2x16 Lanes ? Hattest du in der Zeit Fieber 

Rate mal warum bei der Boardbeschreibung Tri-Sli beisteht und für AMD lediglich CrossfireX.

Und 2x16 Lanes bringen im Extrem sehr wohl einigen Unterschied zu 2x8, das merkt man speziell wenn man mal beides hatte.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal konkret Jumper, du hattest mit AMD/ATI und nf200 2x16 Lanes ? Hattest du in der Zeit Fieber
> 
> Rate mal warum bei der Boardbeschreibung Tri-Sli beisteht und für AMD lediglich CrossfireX.
> 
> Und 2x16 Lanes bringen im Extrem sehr wohl einigen Unterschied zu 2x8, das merkt man speziell wenn man mal beides hatte.


 

Was hat das den mit den Grafikkarten zu tun  Die sind doch egal! Ob da Nvidia's oder AMD's drinne stecken ist völlig wurscht, da das Board CF & SLI unterstützt...
Und der NF200 ist MÜLL! Der bringt alles außer positives... Wir reden hier von gefälschten 2x 16lanes und keine echten 2x 16lanes... 

Hier mein Guter wenn du es nicht glaubst...

Und wenn die CPU nur 16lanes zur verfügung stellt, kann man auch keine 2x16lanes bekommen und so mehr Leitung haben... Der NF200 gaugelt das nur vor aber bringen tut das nichts!


----------



## Pumpi (18. März 2012)

Ob da bei dir wirklich 16 Lanes genutzt worden sind oder lediglich angegeben wird das deine Graka über einen 16er Bus verfügt ist für mich nicht ersichtlich. 

Das auf einem 1155er Board nur insgesamt 16 Lanes zur CPU führen hab ich wo bestritten ? 

Fakt ist der mittel Chip bringt Leistung im Extrem (2x580@30%OC) und hilft außerdem beim sauberen Bildaufbau (MR), zumindest bei NV Karten.

Der Fragesteller sollte mMn das Board abbestellen und 6 Wochen auf Ivybridge warten, da gibts dann 2x 8 Lanes@ PCI-E 3.0 (müsste halt die CPU tauschen). Eine ausreichende und gesicherte Anbindung sollte man sich mit zwei 500€ Karten schon gönnen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ob da bei dir wirklich 16 Lanes genutzt worden sind oder lediglich angegeben wird das deine Graka über einen 16er Bus verfügt ist für mich nicht ersichtlich.


 


Sieht man doch das beide Karten mit angeblichen 16 Lanes laufen aber es in Wirklichkeit nur 8 lanes pro Slot sind...
Aber das ist einfach nur der blöde NF200 der das so angibt! Weswegen ihc den Müll auch abgeschalten habe!


----------



## Zybba (18. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es unter dem Link aus meiner Sig. Triple Screen Benchmarks von BF3.



Ich wollte den anderen Thread nicht zu sehr mit OT voll spammen, daher stell ich mal hier meine Frage an dich.
Nutzt du Downsampling?
Falls ja, kannst du mal BF3 in SLI mit DS checken? Am besten mit 3840x2160.
Wirklich spielbar wird das nicht sein, mich würden aber mal die FPS interessieren.
Ich bin mit EINER Zotac GTX 580 AMP²! auf nem leeren MP Server auf lediglich 25-27 Frames gekommen.
Die hatte allerdings 3GB Vram.

Edit:
Hatte dazu auch nen Thread erstellt, dachte dass ich mit 2 580ern mit 3GB hinkommen würde.
Aber das haben mir die anderen schnell ausgetrieben. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...tra-3480x2160-per-ds-welche-grafikkarten.html


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. März 2012)

Das Problem ist ja das SLI bei so was zwar etwas bringt, aber da der speicher gleich bleibt, wird man mehr Frame Drops bekommen...


----------



## Disoprivan (19. März 2012)

Morgen !

Ich wollte kurz noch mal nachhaken...

Warum zeigt GPU-Z mir das Crossfire als "Disabled" an. Liegt das auch an der x16 / x4 Anbindung oder ist ein Bug der GPU-Z Software?

Gruß und ruhigen Wochenstart....


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. März 2012)

Ist Crossfire den im CCC aktiviert ?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2012)

Zybba schrieb:


> Falls ja, kannst du mal BF3 in SLI mit DS checken? Am besten mit 3840x2160.
> Wirklich spielbar wird das nicht sein, mich würden aber mal die FPS interessieren.



Leider funktioniert bei meinem Screen kein DS. Der Bildschirm bleibt dann schwarz.


----------



## Pumpi (19. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Warum zeigt GPU-Z mir das Crossfire als "Disabled" an. Liegt das auch an der x16 / x4 Anbindung oder ist ein Bug der GPU-Z Software?


 
Warum dir so ein Mummfitz angezeigt wird kann ich dir auch nicht aus der Ferne sagen, aber wenn du ein 



> ( P8P67 Rev 3.1)


 
 Board hast, dann kann deine Belegung nicht 16 und 4 fach sein, weil du nur 16 Lanes hast, ganz einfach.


----------



## Zybba (19. März 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert bei meinem Screen kein DS. Der Bildschirm bleibt dann schwarz.


 
Schade.


----------



## Disoprivan (19. März 2012)

> Ist Crossfire den im CCC aktiviert ?


 
Ja



> Board hast, dann kann deine Belegung nicht 16 und 4 fach sein, weil du nur 16 Lanes hast, ganz einfach.


 



> x16 / x4 Anbindung


 
Ich meinte das eine Karte im x16 und eine im x4 steckt!


----------



## Disoprivan (19. März 2012)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorbericht:

Board habe ich schnell mal eingebaut, nur die wichtigsten Treiber installiert:

Mit der neuen Version von GPU-Z wird jetzt auch Crossfire erkannt. 
Habe kurz mal meinen Dirt3 Benchmark mit gleichen Grafikeinstellungen verglichen:

- Asus P8P67      :  * 58,7 Frames*
- Asus Maximus   : *147, 8 Frames *

Nur mal so als Vorab Info.
Setze jetzt Win7 neu auf und berichte dann noch mal...

LG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2012)

He, he, da kommt doch Freude auf. Sieht doch schon mal gut aus


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Vorbericht:
> 
> ...




Du hast die Karten aber in den x8 Slots oder ?


----------



## Disoprivan (19. März 2012)

> Du hast die Karten aber in den x8 Slots oder ?


 
Im ersten und im dritten PCIE 2.0@ x16 Slot. Sie laufen mit je x8 / x8

Warum fragst du?

LG


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Im ersten und im dritten PCIE 2.0@ x16 Slot. Sie laufen mit je x8 / x8
> 
> Warum fragst du?
> 
> LG


 


Ah gut so! Da wenn du sie im 2. & 4. hast, hast du zwar 2x16 aber im Negativen Bereich...
Deswegen lass sie schön so wie sie jetzt sind


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Eine Frage: Würde es mir viel bringen, wenn ich zu meiner HD 5770 noch eine 2.Karte bei bspw. ebay anschaffe?


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Micha_03 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Würde es mir viel bringen, wenn ich zu meiner HD 5770 noch eine 2.Karte bei bspw. ebay anschaffe?


 
Kommt drauf an wie der Rest von deinem System ist, aber bei deiner Karte würde ich gleich auf ne schneller setzen


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Du kannst mein Sys bei mir im PRofil sehen, wenn du auf mich drauf klickst

UPS: doch nicht. Na dann poste ich mal meine Specs:
AMD FX 6100
Mainboard Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill 8 GB 1333 Mhz
Festplatte(n) 1x 250GB Hitachi 7200 RPM
Grafikkarte Powercolor Radeon HD 5770 PCS+
Sound Onboard
Netzteil Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 450 Watt


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Mit deinem Netzteil habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht bzw. ich kenne die Firma nicht. Wie gesagt ich würde da eher nach einer GTX 560 448 cores schaun oder ner HD 6950


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Naja ne einzelne HD 5770 ist halt viel billiger und ich bin nun mal Schüler => Budget ist beschränkt.
Apropos: Das Netzteil hat auf der 12V-Schiene 37A (combined)


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Schau mal hir rein, unter CF zieht das mal schnell 380W. Mal schaun was die anderen zum Netzteil sagen können

Test: ATi Radeon HD 5770 (CrossFire) (Seite 22) - ComputerBase


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Hast du dir mal das Testsystem angeschaut?
Kein Wunder, dass das so viel Strom zieht 
http://www.hartware.net/review_1084_11.html
Hier sinds nur 300Watt und als CPU ein i7 965, auch nicht als Stromsparwunder bekannt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Ist das dein Netzteil, jep hab das System gesehen

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 450W


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Ja das ist es.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Es könnte reichen aber da leg ich meine Hand nicht für ins Feuer


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Also zu meiner Ausgangsfrage: Würdest du mir in diesem Fall zu einer billigeren 2. HD5770 raten?


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Ich würde da lieber sparen und eine schnell kaufen statt zwei langsame zu nutzen, was spiest du denn so


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde da lieber sparen und eine schnell kaufen statt zwei langsame zu nutzen, was spiest du denn so



Das würde ich auch sagen. Das macht einfach mehr Sinn


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Naja, ich dachte mir, dass ich auf ebay eine für so 60€ abgrase und dann passt das.

Zu den Spielen: Crysis 2, Batman:AC, Portal 2, Starcraft 2, Mafia 2. Außerdem plane ich mir BF3, das neue Shogun oder Max Payne 3 zu kaufen in näherer Zukunft.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Bei spielen wie Crysis 2 und BF3 wist du mit zwei langsamen Karten nicht glücklich, dann lieber eine schnelle


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Beweis?


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2012)

Na ja, dazu bracht man eigentlich keine Beweise. Wenn man mit 2 langsameren Grakas bei 30 Fps spielt und es aber auch mittlerweile Single-GPUs gibt, die diese 30FPS auch schaffen, dann würde selbst ich als M-GPU Fan die Single Karte nehmen. Und da die 5770 ihren Zenith schon überschritten hat würde ich in dem Fall von M-GPU abraten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Da habens selbst schneller Karten schwer

Crysis 2 im Test: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit Patch 1.9 unter DirectX 11 - jetzt mit fünf neuen Grafikkarten - radeon, crysis 2, grafikkarte, geforce

Und bei BF ist es nur der SP, im MP auf großen Karten schauts schon wieder anders aus
Battlefield 3 Benchmarks: 11 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Test - Update mit Catalyst 11.11 Beta [Test des Tages] - radeon, battlefield 3, geforce

Mit zwei schwachen Karten kommst du schnell in einen Bereich wo man MR eher merkt


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Was meiner Meinung nach für die HD 5770 spricht, ist einfach ihr unschlagbar günstiger Preis


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2012)

Das mit dem Preis ist richtig, wenn du jemanden kennst der eine hat kannst die ja mal für nen Tag leihen und testen


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2012)

Micha_03 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meiner Meinung nach für die HD 5770 spricht, ist einfach ihr unschlagbar günstiger Preis



Klar, das natürlich schon. Aber irgendwann macht es halt keinen Sinn mehr auf Multi-GPU zu setzen. Und dieser Zeitpunkt ist mMn bei der 5770 erreicht. Aber ausprobieren kannst du es natürlich trotzdem.
Nur würde ich persönlich eher noch etwas sparen und lieber eine gute, neue Graka kaufen.


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Gehen wir davon aus, dass ein Gespann aus 2 Hd 5770 etwa genauso schnell ist wie eine HD 5870(manchmal langsamer,manchmal schneller), dann kann man hier meinen Performancegewinn sehen.
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/performance_vergleich_grafikkarten_quartal_2_2011/index24.php?dummy=&advancedFilter=false&prod%5B%5D=AMD+Radeon+HD+6770+%2F+5770&prod%5B%5D=AMD+Radeon+HD+5870&filter%5B0%5D%5B%5D=1680&filter%5B0%5D%5B%5D=1920&filter%5B2%5D%5B%5D=1&filter%5B2%5D%5B%5D=4&filter%5B2%5D%5B%5D=8&filter%5B2%5D%5B%5D=MLAA&filter%5B2%5D%5B%5D=SSAA+%282x2%29&filter%5B3%5D%5B%5D=1&filter%5B3%5D%5B%5D=4&filter%5B3%5D%5B%5D=16&aa=all

Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass ich in 1680x1050 Auflösung spiele.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2012)

Ich gebe dir ja nur meine Empfehlung.

Wenn du es gerne versuchen möchtest, dann mach es. Ich halte dich nicht auf .


----------



## Micha_03 (19. März 2012)

Gut ok, dann kauf ich mir eben noch eine 2. Karte.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Banane5 (19. März 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch eher eine gtx 560ti oder ähnliches nehmen, da du mit zwei 5770 zwar billiger wegkommst bei gleich viel fps. Dock wenn die 560ti zb in battlefield an den 30fps kratzt, tut das 5770 cf gespann das auch und dann hast du sehr wahrscheinlich eine Menge mikroruckler  außer du bist da äußerst unempfindlich. 
Ich bin auch begeisterter Multi GPU Nutzer seit Ca zwei Monaten und stand mal vor der gleichen Frage mir 2x5770 zu kaufen, habe mich dann aber für eine 6950 entschieden und das war mMn die richtige Entscheidung. Ich merke mit meinem cf gespann (2x6950@6970) bei Ca 45 fps die ersten mikroruckler. Und mit denen ist es echt nicht lustig. Deswegen lieber etwas warten und sparen und vllt bis kepler warten, dann wird die gtx560ti wahrscheinlich auch noch billiger  und du wirst mehr Freude haben!
Mfg banane


----------



## Schmenki (20. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ja bereits auf einer der vorherigen Seiten meinen Dank ausgesprochen und selber ein SLI-System aufgebaut.
Da ich auch gerne bastel und meine 1. 570 einen Peter hatte, sollte die zweite auch einen bekommen.

Kühlleistung ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so gut, als wenn nur eine GTX mit dem Peter verbaut ist und von unten gekühlt wird.
Nur seitliche Kühlung ist Möglich, jedoch gibt es kein großes OC Potential, da die Abwärme nicht entweichen kann.

Habe jetzt aber auch meine Lüfter-Schiene etwas modifiziert, so dass die Lüfter etwas Abstand zu den Grafikkarten haben und dadurch die Warme Luft etwas nach oben steigen kann.

Weiterhin kam ich auf die Idee ein Referenzkühldesign nachzuarmen, so dass die Warme Luft versucht wird nach hinten raus zu pusten.
Hier ein paar Eindrücke:
http://postimage.org/image/wx7lz80ff/full/http://s17.postimage.org/tqd2flfzj/GTX570_2mal.jpg
http://postimage.org/image/o5e2rmf43/full/http://s13.postimage.org/7hmkp4kcn/GTX570_2mal_2.jpg
http://s10.postimage.org/ukgrz885l/GTX570_2mal_3.jpg


Bei 800/1600/2000@1,013V werden die Grafikkarten maximal 75° und 75° warm. Wobei mittlerweile die untere Grafikkarte die wärmere ist (Erfolg vom Zusatzlüfter der die Wärme nach hinten transportiert. Vorher über 80°)
Wenn ich auf 1,075V gehe und 840MHz dann komme ich wieder weit in die 80° und das finde ich nicht akzeptabel obwohl die GTX570 das ja abkann.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2012)

Fett.

Gefällt mir


----------



## Schmenki (20. März 2012)

Danke 

Edit: Wenn du meinen Thread meintest


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2012)

Jep, meinte ich


----------



## Schmenki (20. März 2012)

Ach ja...
Die Lautstärke ist natürlich immer noch der wahnsinn...
Im Idle hört man ein wenig die Luftzyrkulation aber keine störenden Geräusche.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2012)

Dann hat sich die Arbeit ja gelohnt. Finde ich wirklich gut. Das zeigt was man mit ein wenig Überlegen und Bastelarbeit so alles realisieren kann.


----------



## Schmenki (20. März 2012)

ja denke ich auch. Dein Freund der Kabelbinder *lach*


----------



## micky23 (20. März 2012)

Interessanter Thread. Werde ich auf jeden Fall weiterverfolgen


----------



## Disoprivan (22. März 2012)

Hallo!

Schon wieder habe ich kleine Probleme.

Warum werden bei den beiden Karten folgende Dinge unterschiedlich angezeigt?

- Texture Fillrate
- Bus Width
- Bandwidth

auch beim Bus Interface wird bei beiden Karten nur @x8 1.1 statt @x8 2.0 angezeigt.
Der Treiber ist auch etwas anders bezeichnet.

Karte 1:

http://tempim.de/picture/29030/karte1.gif

Karte 2:

http://tempim.de/picture/29031/karte2.gif

Habt ihr in GPZ_U ähnlich angezeigte Werte?

Muss beim Asus Maximus im Bios noch etwas eingestellt/ deaktiviert ( USB3 zb ? ) werden?

LG


----------



## Disoprivan (22. März 2012)

Hallo!

Nach einem Bios Update des Mainboards zeigt mir GPU-Z für die zweite Karte eine x1 Anbindung ???

Karte 2:

http://tempim.de/picture/29032/karte3.gif

Bitte um Hilfe..

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Schau doch mal ob die Karten richtig sitzen! Oder ob die Slots beschmutzt sind mit Staub etc.
In welchen Slots stecken die Karten den nochmal ?


LG


----------



## Disoprivan (22. März 2012)

slot 1 und 3

die karten sitzen bombenfest


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> slot 1 und 3
> 
> die karten sitzen bombenfest


 

Treiber nochma neu installieren...


----------



## Disoprivan (22. März 2012)

du meinst sicher den Catalyst ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Ich meine den ganzen Treiber! Nimmst dann den 12.2...


----------



## Disoprivan (22. März 2012)

Habe ich gémacht...

Bringt leider nichts. Gibt es beim Maximus im Bios noch irgendwelche Einstellungen bzgl. PCIE ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Habe ich gémacht...
> 
> Bringt leider nichts. Gibt es beim Maximus im Bios noch irgendwelche Einstellungen bzgl. PCIE ?


 

Nein! Karten mal raus und wieder rein...


----------



## micky23 (22. März 2012)

Die beiden Karte jeweil in den anderen PCIe Slot stecken.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

micky23 schrieb:


> Die beiden Karte jeweil in den anderen PCIe Slot stecken.


 

Sie stecken doch schon in den beiden x8 Slots...


----------



## micky23 (22. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sie stecken doch schon in den beiden x8 Slots...


 
Ich meinte damit einfach beide Karte in den anderen X8 Slot stecken und sehen ob das Problem immer noch bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Disoprivan (22. März 2012)

Hi!

Nächster Versuch der Treiberneuinstallation hat geklappt. GPU-Z zeigt wieder x8 / x8. 
Allerdings lahmte und ruckelte plötzlich mitten im Spiel ( Dirt 2) die Grafik. 
Spiel beendet GPU-Z gestartet und siehe da:


- Karte 1= x8
- Karte 1= x1 1.1

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, bevor ich die zweite Karte an den Händler zurück schicke  ???


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2012)

Disoprivan schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nächster Versuch der Treiberneuinstallation hat geklappt. GPU-Z zeigt wieder x8 / x8.
> Allerdings lahmte und ruckelte plötzlich mitten im Spiel ( Dirt 2) die Grafik.
> ...



Das kommt mir stark nach staubiger slot an!
Hatte das damals mit meinen beiden HD5870 auch...


----------



## danielwalki (29. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe wie am anfang beschrieben eine gtx 560ti mit ner 550 ti gemischt und dazu den entsprechenden treiber heruntergeladen dann alles installiert wie beschrien aber dann ist mein nv treiber abgekakt ich habe mein system einfach neugestartet und dann geht jetzt garnix mehr die grakas werden nicht mehr erkannt und ich weis nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe könnt ihr mir helfen? ps ich habe im nv treiber nach der coustom treiber instalation eingestellt das sli aktiviert werden soll und dann isser abgekackt ,war das mein fehler ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907
edit : kann man die sli bridge falsch rum rein stecken ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907


----------



## Rixx (30. März 2012)

Du kannst keine 560 & 550 im SLI Modus laufen lassen. SLI funktioniert nur mit Grafikkarten mit dem gleichen Chip. Also entweder 2 mal 560 oder 2 mal 550. Keine Mischbestückung


----------



## danielwalki (30. März 2012)

hast du dir denn den techpowerup link angeguckt da wird das angepriesen


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann man bei Nvidia verschiedene Karten zusammen nutzen, aber spielen ist da nicht möglich!
Sprich man kann eben nur mehr Monitore ran hängen aber sonst nichts!

Wie gesagt ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher!...


----------



## PitBull (30. März 2012)

Stimmt,

bei NV können 2 unterschiedliche Karten benutzt werden, eine kleinere z.B. für 3. & 4. Monitor + Physx und die Größere gibt dann die Leistung fürs Gamen.

Kein Sli oder NV Vision


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Cool dann weiß ich ja trotzdem was darüber


----------



## Rixx (30. März 2012)

da steht aber das Bluescreens kommen und das nur GTx460 in versch. Versionen und GTX 560 & 470 ( nur verb. Chip ) funktioniert.


----------



## danielwalki (30. März 2012)

ok dann muss ich mir diese wunderbare vorstellung wohl wieder aussem kopf schlagen


----------



## Flipperflo (30. März 2012)

Was haltet ihr von einem Crossfire System mit 2 x 7850 ?? Oder doch eher zur 7870 greifen und später eine zweite 7870 dazu kaufen ?


----------



## Pumpi (30. März 2012)

SLI @ Different Cards :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XH46uLDxxHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
@ Flipperflo

Ich als MGPU Fan würde zwei gescheite 7850 nehmen, ein bißchen takten und mich über das tolle P/L freuen 

2GB Vram und die Leistung passen dann auch lange gut zusammen.


----------



## Flipperflo (30. März 2012)

Also wenn würde ich die Sapphire 7850 OC Version nehmen, diese ein wenig OCen und mir zu Weihnachten hin eine zweite besorgen.


----------



## Pumpi (31. März 2012)

Die Sapphires sind ja offene Varianten, da geht 80-90% der Abluft ins Case. Für den Stunt solltest du dann eine sehr gute Gehäusebelüftung haben, speziell wenn dein Turm-CPU-Kühler auch kalt bleiben soll.

Wenn du eh noch sparst, dann wirds über die Zeit ja noch billiger. Dann kannst du dir zu Weihnachten auch eine Zweite hier von gönnen :

HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H787Q2G2M) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das du pro Karte 3 Slots Platz hast setze ich vorraus, ansonsten solltest du MGPU sowieso knicken


----------



## Flipperflo (31. März 2012)

Ist diese von HIS auch gut zum Overclocken ? 
Also passen sollte es. Ich verwende das Coolermaster Storm Scout (ins Seitenfenster können noch zwei lüfter eingebaut werden ) und das Mainboard Asus Sabertooth 990FX mit zwei x16 Anbindungen.


----------



## Pumpi (31. März 2012)

Dein Sabertooth ist zum Crossfire'n richtig gut, glückwunsch.

Mit deinem Gehäuse könnte es klappen, *kann* aber auch damit enden das du deine auslassenden Ventis richtig aufdrehen musst weil deine Karten und CPU Kühler zuviel Sauna machen.

Ps: Ich gehe davon aus das die verlinkte HIS sehr gut zum übertakten ist und vor allem auch für ein Leises System sorgt, auch im CF Verbund, weil DHE (Direkt Heat Exhaust).


----------



## Flipperflo (31. März 2012)

Da werde ich das wahrscheinlich so machen, dass ich an der Seitenwand zwei Lüfter installiere, die die Wärme hinausblasen. Als Erstes werde ich mir dann in den nächsten Tagen die 7870 bestellen.


----------



## Pumpi (31. März 2012)

Du willst 4x absaugen und 1x intake lassen


----------



## Flipperflo (31. März 2012)

Eigentlich ja, aber wenn man da so rüber nachdenkt ist das schwachsinnig. Vllt. das so machen, dass die beiden Lüfter an der Seitenwand direkt auf die Graka blasen und die zwei Lüfter (einmal hinten und einmal oben) blasen hinaus und der vordere bläst auch hinein.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Mikrorucklern ? Merke ich die stark bei zwei 7870 ?


----------



## Pumpi (31. März 2012)

Flipperflo schrieb:


> Vllt. das so machen, dass die beiden Lüfter an der Seitenwand direkt auf die Graka blasen und die zwei Lüfter (einmal hinten und einmal oben) blasen hinaus und der vordere bläst auch hinein.
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Mikrorucklern ? Merke ich die stark bei zwei 7870 ?



So *könnte* es klappen. Ich glaub aber nicht das du damit glücklich wirst. Wenn man zwei kleinere Karten nimmt muß schon der Anspruch da sein die ordentlich zu takten damit auch klar mehr Leistung im CF rüber kommt gegenüber der einzel Karte.

Bedenke: Wer billig kauft, kauft oft zweimal.


----------



## Flipperflo (31. März 2012)

Übertakten möchte ich die Karte/n sowieso. Ich bin halt noch unschlüssig, ob Crossfire oder nicht. Die Zweite werde ich später dazukaufen.


----------



## Xukii (2. April 2012)

Hallo.

Ich habe vor auf 3 Monitoren zu Spielen.

Jetzt ist meine Frage: Rechen da 2x GTX 680 aus mit 2 gb ram? Oder ist es sinnvoll auf die 4gb versionen zuwarten?

Lg Dani


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

Xukii schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe vor auf 3 Monitoren zu Spielen.
> 
> ...




2GB werden da ein wenig eng!


----------



## Ralle@ (2. April 2012)

Xukii schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe vor auf 3 Monitoren zu Spielen.
> 
> ...


 

Bei dem was du vorhast würde ein 7970 oder 7950 CrossFire besser passen.
Gerade im Multi GPU überzeugt mich die 680 überhaupt nicht. Klar die Karten sind neu und die Treiber passen noch nicht so ganz aber für rund 1000€ erwarte ich Leistung ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## micky23 (2. April 2012)

Ganz klar auf die 4 GB Version warten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. April 2012)

micky23 schrieb:


> Ganz klar auf die 4 GB Version warten.


 

Oder AMD nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2012)

micky23 schrieb:


> Ganz klar auf die 4 GB Version warten.


 
Die aber sicher wieder einen leckeren Preisaufschlag haben wird.


----------



## Xukii (3. April 2012)

Hallo.

Danke erst mal für die Antworten.

Aber wei lange Warte auf die 4 GB Version? Weil Warten kann man ja immer was Technik angeht..... 

Ich würde mir gerne im Mai alles zusammen kaufen.

Mir ist das egal ob ich rote oder grüne karten habe, es muss halt nur laufen!

Bei der 7970 was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? msi lightning? 
Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge.

Mfg
Dani


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2012)

Es gibt angeblich Leute, die noch einen Pentium 1 haben weil sie immer noch warten. 

Die Sapphire ist recht gut, die Asus DCII auch.


----------



## micky23 (3. April 2012)

In den nächsten Wochen werden die 4 GB Versionen wahrscheinlich verfügbar sein.

Die marginalen Unterschiede zwischen 680er und 7970 werden eh nur in den Benchmarks ersichtlich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. April 2012)

Xukii schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Danke erst mal für die Antworten.
> 
> ...




Ich kann dir da z.B. die Sapphire HD 7970 empfehlen 
Eine echt super Karte 

 • Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ralle@ (3. April 2012)

Xukii schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Danke erst mal für die Antworten.
> 
> ...


 

Wann die genau verfügbar sind weiß noch keiner, heißt wir können alle nur raten.
Die können nächste Woche verfügbar sein, aber auch erst in zwei Monaten. 7970 / 7950 Karten kann ich beide von Sapphire empfehlen

7950
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11196-02-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

7970
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die 7950 hat ein Freund von mir, die ist sehr leise und wird mit 65° auch nicht warm (er hat sie mit 1100 / 1450 laufen).
Die 7970 dürfte ähnlich leise sein.


----------



## paco.g (11. April 2012)

Sehr schöner und praktischer Thread  

In ein paar Tagen dürften meine beiden GTX 460 1GB kommen, bin mal gespannt wie die sich im SLI verhalten. 

Am Anfang steht das man eine sehr starke CPU haben sollte. Glaubt ihr das ein x4 960t, zum 6-Kerner freigeschaltet, mit 3,6 Ghz ausreicht?

mfg paco


----------



## Banane5 (11. April 2012)

Sollte reichen


----------



## Pumpi (11. April 2012)

Das neue Adaptive Vsync aus dem neuen Betatreiber sollte sich bei dem Spiel für dich als SLI User als Segen erweisen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (11. April 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> Sehr schöner und praktischer Thread
> 
> In ein paar Tagen dürften meine beiden GTX 460 1GB kommen, bin mal gespannt wie die sich im SLI verhalten.
> 
> ...



Zum zocken schon ... kommt halt auf Game drauf an.
Zum Benchen weniger ...


----------



## PitBull (12. April 2012)

Für 3 Monitore würde ich auf die 4GB Karten setzen oder die 6GB 7970. Dann aber schon 2 Karten mit OC das passt dann gut zusammen.


----------



## Der Maniac (12. April 2012)

Ähm, ich habe 3 Bildschirme und MINECRAFT ist das _einzige_ Spiel, welches es schafft den Grafikspeicher volllaufen zu lassen, BF3 nicht, GTA IV nicht, CSS nicht, MW3 nicht, Skyrim nicht... Soviel zu "Es müssen 4GB Karten sein!"...

Nicht als Angriff werten, aber das ist momentan noch schwachsinnig, außer man will Downsampling betreiben, wobei das mit NV-Surround sowieso net geht^^


----------



## paco.g (12. April 2012)

Neue Frage, gleicher thread.

Ist es möglich einen SLI Verbund über HDMI an einen Fernseher anzuschließen? Über nen Adapter zb?


----------



## Der Maniac (12. April 2012)

Du kannst auch den HDMI-Anschluss an der Karte selbst dafür verwenden, das geht ohne Probleme  Adapter is natürlich ebenso möglich!


----------



## paco.g (13. April 2012)

Das ist klar, meine Frage bezog sich auf den gesamten Verbund, also beide Karten. Vielleicht hab ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. April 2012)

Du kannst doch eh nur eine Karte mit dem Fernseher verbinden, oder verstehe ich das jetzt wieder falsch? SLI anschalten, Fernseher über Adapter anschliessen, fertig?!

Sofern du SLI im Treiber aktiviert hast werden beide Karten zusammen arbeiten und ordentlich Performance bringen


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. April 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ähm, ich habe 3 Bildschirme und MINECRAFT ist das _einzige_ Spiel, welches es schafft den Grafikspeicher volllaufen zu lassen, BF3 nicht, GTA IV nicht, CSS nicht, MW3 nicht, Skyrim nicht... Soviel zu "Es müssen 4GB Karten sein!"...



Hmmm, also bei Crysis mit massig Mods (Textur Mods und 4xAA bei 3840x1024) sind meine 2 GiB VRAM sehr schnell voll und das Spiel fängt genau dann an zu ruckeln, wenn der Speicher voll gelaufen ist. Sind aber dann Ausnahmen und noch nicht die Regel. Haste also schon recht, aber für die Zukunft würde ich, wenn ich jetzt eine GraKa kaufen würde, mind. 3 GiB VRAM dabei haben wollen. 

Wenn es für 50 Euro mehr 4 GiB geben sollte, umso besser, aber 3 würden locker reichen. 

EDIT: Super Thread übrigens Cook2211. Hast du auch schonmal GTA4 gebencht? Mit dem richtigen SLI-Bits müsste nämlich bei diesem Spiel die Leistung auch verdoppeln.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. April 2012)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Super Thread übrigens Cook2211.



Danke



> Hast du auch schonmal GTA4 gebencht? Mit dem richtigen SLI-Bits müsste nämlich bei diesem Spiel die Leistung auch verdoppeln.



Nein, noch nicht. Kann ich aber gerne noch nachholen


----------



## Darkx (18. April 2012)

lohnt sich ein 680gtx sli system nur mit tripple monitor?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2012)

Darkx schrieb:


> lohnt sich ein 680gtx sli system nur mit tripple monitor?



Also wenn du drei Full-HD Monitore adäquat befeuern willst, dann lohnen sich zwei GTX680 auf jeden Fall. Eine Einzelkarten stößt da, je nach Game und Settings natürlich, schon an die Grenzen.


----------



## PitBull (18. April 2012)

2x680Gtx aber auch  Problem sind die 2gb vRam. Mir reichen meine 3Gb nicht mal aus


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2012)

Also so weit ich weiß, nutzen Nvidia-Karten den VRAM effizienter aus. Ich denke schon, dass er mit 2 GTX680 auf drei Screens einen Haufen Freude haben wird.


----------



## Darkx (18. April 2012)

Wenn ich mir 2 680gtx hole werdens jeweils 4gb vram karten.

Wieviel watt sollte das netzteil bei 3770k(oc), 2 680gtx, 13 140mm lüfter, pumpe, mb haben? Enermax +87 900watt sollte doch reichen?


----------



## Pumpi (18. April 2012)

Enermax +87 700 Watt wird locker reichen, selbst ein gutes 600 Watt NT könnte es wahrscheinlich schaffen.


----------



## Xukii (18. April 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> 2x680Gtx aber auch  Problem sind die 2gb vRam. Mir reichen meine 3Gb nicht mal aus


 
Wobei genau reichen dir 3gb nicht?


----------



## PitBull (18. April 2012)

Bei spielen mit AA 

BF3 geht der Verbrauch über 4GB
Andere spiele komme ich auf 3gb wenn ich AA weg lasse, somit keinen Genuss von Grafikqualität durch AA


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2012)

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.
Der VRAM beider Karten dürfte zusammen gemessen worden sein, was dann eine effektive Auslastung des VRAMs von lediglich 2GB bei BF3 bedeuten würde. Bedenkt man dazu noch, dass NV Karten etwas weniger VRAM brauchen, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Der Maniac (18. April 2012)

Meine beiden 580er laufen vom VRam her auch fast voll (~1,45GB), aber trotzdem ist die GPU bei mir das limitierende... Beide GPUs sind ab Spielstart auf 100% Load, und das fast kontinuierlich... Wohlgemerkt auch auf 3x Full HD! (Settings: High, kein AA, HBAO an, kein Blur) Und mit dem NT, ich habe ein 750 Watt-Gerät, und die beiden 580er ziehen mehr als ein 680er SLI, von daher ist man mit 750+ wohl gut bedient (Mein läuft fast am Anschlag...^^)


----------



## Cook2211 (18. April 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> Meine beiden 580er laufen vom VRam her auch fast voll (~1,45GB), aber trotzdem ist die GPU bei mir das limitierende...



Das meine ich. Bei 2 680 sollte eigentlich kein wirklicher Mangel an VRAM auftreten, wenn man auf 3 Screens spielt.


----------



## Xukii (18. April 2012)

Also ich spiele auf 5780x1080 und habe die Ultra Einstellung, bis auf eine kleine Sache. Habe anstatt 4 mal Aa nur 2 mal Aa und kann sehr gut spielen. 

Und mein Ram läuft nicht voll.

MfG


----------



## Der Maniac (18. April 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage von meiner Seite aus:

Hat es schon irgendwer von den Leuten mit 3 Monitoren hier geschafft, mit NV Surround oder ATI's Multimonitortechnik Downsampling zu betreiben? Ich habs auch mit nur einem Monitor (noch) nicht zu Stande gebracht...^^


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat Streetjumper da Erfahrung. Frag ihn am besten mal.


----------



## PitBull (19. April 2012)

Habe es mit meinen beiden 580er hinbekommen.

Hatte DS mit einem Monitor eingestellt und als ich alle 3 dran hatte konnte ich die DS Auflösung an den 3 einstellen.


----------



## motek-18 (19. April 2012)

habe da ein andres Problem,habe mir mal eine zweite ati 5770 zugelegt,etwas zeit vertreiben,warte auf Karten,die erste habe ich geflasht,die zweite nicht,noch,habe gemerkt das beide ungleich laufen auch beim selben Takt,zumal sie auch sehr heiß werden ,das liegt glaube ich an meinem MB asus Gene,aber die temps sind sehr weit auseinander fast 20°C von GPU 1-PCI 1-flash zur Gpu 2-PCI 2-nicht flash,beim banschen-mit mehr als 900MHz auf beide, muß ich daher kleine brötchen backen.und beide werden nicht gleich ausgelastet.
*frage*:liegt das daran das eine geflasht ist und die andre nicht obwohl sie im gleichen Takt+Volt sind,oder halt weil beide doch etwas anders sind,die erste habe ich vor 2 Jahren gekauft,die zweite vor kurzem,unterschiede sind auch in der Bauform,alt ist ca. 2,5 länger als die neue?


----------



## Xukii (19. April 2012)

Hallo.

Es gibt ja auch verschieden Ausführungen der Hersteller der Grafikkarten. Was hast du denn genau für welche?

Wie genau ist der Unterschied des Tacktes?

Das die Grafikkarten unterschiedlich warm werden ist normal. Und man hat einen großen Temperatur Unterschied wenn wenig Luft / Platz zwischen den Karten ist. 

Ich hatte auch nen Unterschied von ca 14 bis 18 grad von unten nach oben. Ob wohl ich zwischen den jarten 2 cm platz habe. Ich habe mir dann einen Zusatz Lüfter vor die beiden Grafikkarten gesetzt. So das zwischen den Karten andere Luft hin gepustet wird. Nun habe ich einen Unterschied von ca 9 Grad.

Wie groß ist der Unterschied der Auslastung der beiden Karten genau? Exakt gleich sind meine auch nicht. Minimale Abweichung ist normal. 

Vom flashen hab ich keine Ahung.

MfG Daniel


----------



## motek-18 (19. April 2012)

mit den temps,das habe ich mir schon gedacht ,ist halt ein kleines MB.die auslastung zwischen den beiden karten betregt ca. 10-20%.also pci 1 zur pci 2(pci 1 ist der monitor angeschlossen und die kart ist geflasht)ist es normal das beide karten nicht immer gleich ausgelastet werden?


----------



## Xukii (19. April 2012)

Also bei mir ist die Auslastung nicht gleich. Die schwankt je nach Anwendung. In 3 bis 10 %

Zb bei der Tera Beta schwankt es noch mehr. Ja wieso.

Bei deinem Temperaturen, da kannst du dir zb. Nen 80 ziger Lüfter vorhângen und mit Kabelbinder befestigen.


----------



## motek-18 (19. April 2012)

da ich ja wakü im case habe,habe ich mir einen Wblock bestellt bei AQ,werde den dann auf die erste Karte setzten(pci1)da sind die temps am höchsten,beim bensch schon an die 100°C.
muss leider noch auf neue Karten warten aber auch auf neue CPU+MB.
THX


----------



## paco.g (20. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen,

müssen im SLI Verbund beide Karten unbedingt mit dem selbem Takt laufen oder kann sie je nach Möglichkeit übertakten?

mfg paco


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2012)

Du kannst beide gleichmäßig mit Tools übertakten. Die langsamere/schwächere Karte gibt dann das Tempo vor.


----------



## Schmenki (20. April 2012)

Wenn du aber z.B. über MSI Afterburner OCest dann bekommen beide Karten diesen Takt.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## PitBull (20. April 2012)

Ich war jetzt ne Woche nur mit einer Karte unterwegs, die 2. War so eine Krücke womit ich nicht leben konnte 

Zum nächsten WE habe ich dann 2 gleich gehende Karten und überlege gerade mit welchem Takt die Fahren sollen


----------



## paco.g (20. April 2012)

Schmenki schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du aber z.B. über MSI Afterburner OCest dann bekommen beide Karten diesen Takt.
> 
> lg,
> Schmenki



Das ist gut zu wissen, danke! Dann fang ich doch mal an zu übertakten


----------



## warpig12 (22. April 2012)

Hey,
ich will meinen Zweit PC eine zweite Grafikkarte spendieren.Derzeit ist eine 7950GT von Nvidia drinnen.
Nun will ich mir eine 8800GT zulegen und beide im SLI Modus laufen lassen - geht das?
Auf der Nvidia Homepage steht ja.
Mit der 8800GT könnte man dann BF3 spielen.Mit einer 7950GT könnte ich dann die Grafikschraube etwas höher drehen, oder?
MFG
warpig12


----------



## KaterTom (22. April 2012)

Auf der NV-Homepage steht *nein*. Die Karten haben unterschiedliche Grafikchips- G71 und G92 - und sind deshalb nicht kombinierbar.


----------



## PitBull (22. April 2012)

Geht nicht müssen für Sli 2 gleiche Karten sein


----------



## motek-18 (22. April 2012)

ich glaube das es nur bei ATI es so geht,zuminnigstes wenn eine Karte 2 gpus hat und die andre nur einen(6990+5870)


----------



## Banane5 (22. April 2012)

Aber es muss immer noch der gleiche Chip sein also z.B. 6990 + 6950/70


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. April 2012)

GTX680 3-way SLI vs. HD7970 Tri-Fire

HARDOCP - Introduction - GeForce GTX 680 3-Way SLI & Radeon 7970 Tri-Fire Review

SLI hat immer noch deutlich weniger mit Mikrorucklern zu kämpfen als CF. Besonders ab drei Karten kann man CF eigentlich vergessen.


----------



## motek-18 (25. April 2012)

Banane5 schrieb:


> Aber es muss immer noch der gleiche Chip sein also z.B. 6990 + 6950/70


ich dachte es geht auch so z.b. 6990+5870 sorry,bin mir nicht sicher ,habe es mal gelesen,das einer mal ein QCF System erstellt hat mit vier verschiedenen Karten von ATI,ist aber auch schon etwas länger her(3.-5jahre),auch hier bei PCGH


----------



## scheaza (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo! 

ersteinmal nen Daumen hoch an den Urheber dieses ausgiebiegen tests. Eigentlich kann ich mir jetzt alle meine Fragen schon mehr oder weniger selbst beantworten, allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn irgendjemand schon erfahrungen mit genau meinem System Setup.. hat.
Also erstmal mein System:

CPU  AMD Phn 2 x6 1100T @ 3,84Ghz
GPU Asus TOP gtx 560 Direct Cu 2 
MOBO Crosshair IV Fomula
8 gigs Corsair DDR3 1600er Ram
OCZ 750 80 plus Stromschieber

und eben noch den ganzen jetzt eher unwichtigen Rest 

Da das MB ja nur Crossfire beherrscht würde ich eben mal mit dem Sli Patcher versuchen, dürfte doch keinen Unterschied machen oder?
Die 2 560er brauche ich fuer Aufnahmen und LP's.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die 560 im P/L der größte Leistungsschub im SLI, oder?
Denkt ihr meine CPU hat genug power? Ich denke nämlich schon 

VIELEN Dank 

noch zu einem anderen Problem vll hat jmd ja das gleiche und kann mir helfen:

Es geht hierbei um meinen Nvidia Treiber:
Manche Spiele fangen das laggen an wenn ich meinen Treiber nicht jede Sitzung aktualisiere, das liegt aber nicht an DX11 oder 9, immer am Spiel (Borderlands zum Bsp, oder gtaIV) es nervt halt irgendwie und mit googln hab ich auch noch keine lsg gefunden, auch hier danke !


----------



## bulldozer (15. Mai 2012)

motek-18 schrieb:


> ich dachte es geht auch so z.b. 6990+5870 sorry,bin mir nicht sicher ,habe es mal gelesen,das einer mal ein QCF System erstellt hat mit vier verschiedenen Karten von ATI,ist aber auch schon etwas länger her(3.-5jahre),auch hier bei PCGH


 
http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/187d6431_AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpeg

Gelben Markierungen = mögliche Kombinationen




scheaza schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ersteinmal nen Daumen hoch an den Urheber dieses ausgiebiegen tests. Eigentlich kann ich mir jetzt alle meine Fragen schon mehr oder weniger selbst beantworten, allerdings würde ich mich freuen wenn irgendjemand schon erfahrungen mit genau meinem System Setup.. hat.
> Also erstmal mein System:
> ...


 
Gerade bei SLI und CF fangen die AMD CPUs aufgrund der geringen IPC gerne zu schwächeln an. Ein 1100T @ stock würde limitieren, sollte sich bei 560 SLI aber noch im Rahmen halten. Mit 3,8 GHz könnte es aber ok sein.
Mit meinem damaligen 1055T konnte man es ab und an minimal bei 460 SLI sehen, aber wirklich minimal.
Ab der 590 wurde es dann extrem und es musste ein SB her.

Zum Thema P/L, wenn man wirklich nur die reine Rohleistung betrachtet, ist die Anschaffung einer zweiten 560 wirklich das lohnenswerteste. Ich nehme an wir reden von 560 non-Ti, somit dürfte die Leistung zweier Karten ungefähr auf Niveau einer HD 7950 liegen.
Allerdings würde ich mir mittlerweile nichts mehr mit 1GB VRAM zulegen. Selbst mit meinen 1,5GB bin ich oftmals am Limit (auf FullHD).


----------



## HaxEnabled (15. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an den TE ! 

Ich weis ja nicht, ob es hier schon einmal erwähnt wurde, aber der aktuelle nVidia Treiber unterstützt auch 4-Way SLI mit normalen GTX285. 
Herausgefunden habe ich es, weil ich eigentlich eine Art Projekt mit einem EVGA X58 4-Way starten wollte, um zu beweisen, das nicht unbedingt die GTX285 Classified dafür nötig sind. Ich hatte eigentlich fest damit gerechnet, das ich das Bios der 4 Karten ein wenig manipulieren müsste, da ja die Classified einen Schalter zum Bios wechslen hat. Theoretisch müsste doch dann auch 4-Way auch mit z.Bsp. 4x 8800GTX möglich sein


----------



## scheaza (15. Mai 2012)

bulldozer schrieb:


> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/187d6431_AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpeg
> 
> Gelben Markierungen = mögliche Kombinationen
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort. Ich denke ich probiers auf jeden Fall mal aus, wenn gut dann ja wenn nicht so der bringer dann nicht, das Problem ist ja wenn ich mir jetzt eine mit 1,5 gig kaufe hab ich auch nur 1 gig zu verfügung weil das ja von Nvidia limitiert wird ( auf die schwächere Karte).
Mein Ram (GPU) liegt nichtmal bei der Hälfte der vollauslastung bei Bf3 auf Ultra, spielen kann ich sowieso alles auf 'ULtra' nur eben die Postbearbeiter weggelassen  Aber zum Aufnehmen wäre es schon schön die ein oder anderen Frameeinbrüche zu verhindern  Da ich ein non sli fähiges board habe müsste ich ja den Sli Patch hernehmn, der hat aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Leistung zu einem SLI zertifizierten Board oder?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, es frisst dir 20KB vom RAM 

Mehr machts afaik nicht aus, zumindest liegt das im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.
Auf neuern Systemen lief bei mir aber HyperSLI besser, den SLI-Patch mochte mein Win7 64 nicht.


----------



## scheaza (15. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Naja, es frisst dir 20KB vom RAM
> 
> Mehr machts afaik nicht aus, zumindest liegt das im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit.
> Auf neuern Systemen lief bei mir aber HyperSLI besser, den SLI-Patch mochte mein Win7 64 nicht.


 
Gibts da irgend nen grundlegenden Unterschied? Zwischen den Sli patches mein ich. Was hast du so erfahrungen mit Sli?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Mai 2012)

Bei mir lief der Patch nur auf XP, und für Win7 musste ich HyperSLI nehmen.
Afaik ist Hyper die weiterentwicklung des patches, mehr nicht.

Ich habs nur einmal auf einer Lan gestestet, mit 2 GTX260-216.
Die Mikroruckler hab ich leider gespürt, alle halbe Minuten so ein kleines Hängen, und mich hats nach zwei Stunden so aufgeregt, dass ich ein Karte ausgebaut hab 
Und ich habs aber auch nur in 2 Spielen(Killing Floor, BF2) getestet und ohne viel mit Framelimiter oder ähnlichem rumzuspielen.


Aber das musst du selbst ausprobieren, es gibt auch Leute, die mit 3 Karten zocken und trotzdem keine MR bemerken


----------



## bulldozer (16. Mai 2012)

scheaza schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort. Ich denke ich probiers auf jeden Fall mal aus, wenn gut dann ja wenn nicht so der bringer dann nicht, das Problem ist ja wenn ich mir jetzt eine mit 1,5 gig kaufe hab ich auch nur 1 gig zu verfügung weil das ja von Nvidia limitiert wird ( auf die schwächere Karte).
> Mein Ram (GPU) liegt nichtmal bei der Hälfte der vollauslastung bei Bf3 auf Ultra, spielen kann ich sowieso alles auf 'ULtra' nur eben die Postbearbeiter weggelassen  Aber zum Aufnehmen wäre es schon schön die ein oder anderen Frameeinbrüche zu verhindern  Da ich ein non sli fähiges board habe müsste ich ja den Sli Patch hernehmn, der hat aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Leistung zu einem SLI zertifizierten Board oder?


 
Klar, testen kannst du es und für den Fall der Fälle gibts ja immernoch das Rückgaberecht.

Wenn du BF3 auf Ultra zocken kannst ist ja alles im Butter (wobei ich dachte, dass es weitaus mehr als 1GB VRAM frisst?, wahrscheinlich nur mit extremen AA/AF).

Zum Thema SLI auf non-SLI Board kann ich leider nichts sagen, noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## scheaza (16. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bei mir lief der Patch nur auf XP, und für Win7 musste ich HyperSLI nehmen.
> Afaik ist Hyper die weiterentwicklung des patches, mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich habs nur einmal auf einer Lan gestestet, mit 2 GTX260-216.
> ...


 

jop gut werd ich machen, sonst schick ich das ding halt zurück ;D


----------



## scheaza (16. Mai 2012)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Klar, testen kannst du es und für den Fall der Fälle gibts ja immernoch das Rückgaberecht.
> 
> Wenn du BF3 auf Ultra zocken kannst ist ja alles im Butter (wobei ich dachte, dass es weitaus mehr als 1GB VRAM frisst?, wahrscheinlich nur mit extremen AA/AF).
> 
> Zum Thema SLI auf non-SLI Board kann ich leider nichts sagen, noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


 

ich bekomm nur bei Benchmarks mein 1gig voll, sonst komm ich zwar sehr sehr selten mal ran aber eigentlich kann ich damit ganz gut leben ;d


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Mai 2012)

Kleines Update.
Kollege Xukii hat freundlicherweise Triple Screen Crossfire Benchmarks beigesteuert. Danke dafür. 
Ich denke, wenn wir ihn lieb bitten, wird er auch noch weitere zusteuern .


Bei mir gibt's auch bald was neues. Morgen wandern 2 GK104 auf einem einzelnen PCB in meinen Rechner


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's auch bald was neues. Morgen wandern 2 GK104 auf einem einzelnen PCB in meinen Rechner


 
GK104 klingt irgendwie langsam.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> GK104 klingt irgendwie langsam.



Irgendwie schon. 
GK110 wäre mir auch lieber.
Aber zur Not baut man halt noch eine Zweite dazu


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Aber Glückwunsch dazu. 
Die GTX 690 ist wohl aktuell die einzige 28nm Nividia Karte die lieferbar ist. 
Auf deine Eindrücke bezüglich Egalisierung der Mikroruckler bin ich schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Glückwunsch dazu.
> Die GTX 690 ist wohl aktuell die einzige 28nm Nividia Karte die lieferbar ist.
> Auf deine Eindrücke bezüglich Egalisierung der Mikroruckler bin ich schon sehr gespannt



Danke. 
Ich werde das hier im Thread mal alles haarklein auseinander bröseln und testen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2012)

Mach das. Das wäre wirklich interessant. Die meisten Redaktionen sind mit ihren Einschätzungen ja doch eher verhalten.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Mai 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Mach das. Das wäre wirklich interessant. Die meisten Redaktionen sind mit ihren Einschätzungen ja doch eher verhalten.



Ja, mal sehen. Verschickt ist die Karte schon mal. 
Falls sie morgen ankommt, kann ich Abends schon mal erste Eindrücke schildern.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

So, UPS war da. 

Kleines Fazit:

Karte hat massig Power. Unigine Heaven läuft bei maximalen Settings flüssiger, mit weniger MR und vor allem dazu noch mit niedrigeren Temps als mit den GTX580 DCII.
Der Kühler ist hörbar, aber nicht nervig. Und ebenfalls subjektiv weniger laut, als die beiden DCII.

Von daher, bis jetzt alles Top


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil.   
Schade dass das Mainboard jetzt so leer aussieht.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geil.
> Schade dass das Mainboard jetzt so leer aussieht.



Allerdings. Gegen die beiden DCII sieht die 690 echt verloren aus


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Allerdings. Gegen die beiden DCII sieht die 690 echt verloren aus


 
Kauf dir doch einfach noch eine zweite 690. 
Ein Hamster soll auch nie alleine leben.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Nee lass mal. Das Loch im Portemonnaie ist jetzt schon groß genug.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Du bist also zufrieden?
Das System fühlt sich geschmeidiger an als noch mit den beiden 580?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Ja, definitiv. Die meisten Sachen die ich bis jetzt angetestet habe, laufen auf der 690 besser. Wobei die Spiele nach wie vor spürbar am flüssigsten laufen, wenn man zusätzlich noch den Framelimiter aktiviert.
Bis jetzt muss ich sagen, macht die 690 wirklich einen verdammt runden Eindruck.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch am überlegen. Die 690 kann ich bekommen. Die ist lieferbar. Die 680 ist nicht lieferbar. Da müsste ich bis Juni warten.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Also bis jetzt bereue ich den Kauf in keiner Weise. Nur der NV-Treiber hat mich gezankt, was sich mit dem brandneuen, heute erschienen aber erledigt hat.
Klar, es ist eine Dual-GPU Karte, was natürlich auch Nachteile hat. Geht eine GPU kaputt, muss man halt die ganze Karte einschicken. Und der Takt ist etwas geringer als bei Einzelkarten, wobei der Boost bei mir auf rund 1080 MHz geht.

Aber ich denke auch du würdest von der 690 wirklich positiv überrascht sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn würde ich Referenz GTX 680 nehmen und da geht der Boost nicht so hoch wie der der 690 -- wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.
Und der Unterschied in der Leistung ist sehr gering zwischen 690 und 680 SLI.
Schön ist aber dass sie leiser ist als andere Multi GPU Karten ist. Ich habe die AMD 6990 mal gehört und daher schreckt mich das immer sehr ab.
Wobei die 590 oder 295 nicht wirklich leiser sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Das Thema Lautstärke ist ein echtes Plus der 690. Ich denke leiser werden zwei Ref. 680 nicht sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Wie weit sitzt du vom Rechner weg?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Rund drei Meter. Hörbar ist die Karte definitiv, aber nicht störend.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

3 Meter ist weiter als ich. Bei mir sind es 2 Meter.
Hörbar aber nur unter Last oder?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Im Heaven Bench, also bei 99% Last, läuft der Lüfter mit 1800rpm, allerdings ohne störende Nebengeräusche (kein "schleifen" o.Ä.). Man hört die Luft leise rauschen und das war's.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich sehr gut an. Heaven Benchmark spiele sehr selten. 
Im Idle nicht zu hören. Sieht so aus als wenn ich mir Morgen eine neue Grafikkarte bestelle.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Ja gut, ich spiele ihn auch nicht so oft. Aber zum Last-Test ist er gut..

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du zuschlägst.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja gut, ich spiele ihn auch nicht so oft. Aber zum Last-Test ist er gut..
> 
> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du zuschlägst.


 
Ich frage Morgen nach welche er hat und schau dann.
Schade dass Zotac keine hat. Was aber auch komisch ist. Normaler Weise haben die immer alles.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage Morgen nach welche er hat und schau dann.
> Schade dass Zotac keine hat. Was aber auch komisch ist. Normaler Weise haben die immer alles.



Ja, komisch. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch eine.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, komisch. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch eine.


 
Ja die GTX 690 AMP für 1100€.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja die GTX 690 AMP für 1100€.



Vielleicht ja sogar als Custom-Design


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja sogar als Custom-Design


 
Ja Carbon Look oder die Hülle ist aus Seltenerdmetallen gefertigt.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja Carbon Look oder die Hülle ist aus Seltenerdmetallen gefertigt.



Wo du das sagst. Die Verarbeitung der GTX690 ist übrigens klasse. Sehr massiv. Ich glaube das Ding ist auch kugelsicher.
Jedenfalls hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Karte, die so gut verarbeitet war.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2012)

Das liegt auch daran dass das Gehäuse der Karte aus Metall ist und nicht so ein billige Plastikverschalung wie das Referenz Design von der GTX 680.
Über die 670 verliere ich lieber kein Wort. Sonst kriege ich garantiert eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2012)

Ja, die 670 ist von der Qualität/Verarbeitung/PREIS eine Frechheit


----------



## paco.g (23. Mai 2012)

Morgen zusammen,

hat irgendwer ein Problem mit der nvlddmkm.sys in Verbindung mit SLI? Vermute das dies bei mir ggf. die Ursache für die BSOD ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> hat irgendwer ein Problem mit der nvlddmkm.sys in Verbindung mit SLI? Vermute das dies bei mir ggf. die Ursache für die BSOD ist.



Ich hatte das mit den Asus DCII. Da lag es daran, dass eine Karte defekt war. Ich konnte zwar teilweise sogar mit den Karten spielen, aber der PC stürzte halt regelmäßig ab. Irgendwann ging dann gar nix mehr, und wie sich zeigte, war eine der beiden im Eimer.


----------



## paco.g (23. Mai 2012)

hmm das hört sich ja toll an 

Hoffe nicht das eine Karte defekt ist, muss mal schauen wie es mit den einzelnen Karten aussieht oder wenn ich SLI deaktiviert habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Mai 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> hmm das hört sich ja toll an
> Hoffe nicht das eine Karte defekt ist, muss mal schauen wie es mit den einzelnen Karten aussieht oder wenn ich SLI deaktiviert habe.



Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt ein defekt sein. 
Bau besser die Karten mal aus und teste dann mal einzeln.


----------



## paco.g (23. Mai 2012)

Habe die Nacht über Memtest laufen lassen und alles i.O. 

Von heute morgen an Prime95 bis zur Mittagspause laufen lassen ca. 4 Std. kein Fehler.

Jetzt eben mal kurz 15min. Furmark laufen lassen, keine Pixel- oder Artefaktfehler. Äußern sich Fehler bei Furmark auch anders? Die Temps der Karten lagen bei 79 bzw. 89°C, auch noch im grünen Bereich. Kann ich nen Defekt der Karten jetzt ausschließen?


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (29. Mai 2012)

@Cook2211:

Du hattest vor der GTX690 ja zwei GTX580 drin oder?
Direkte Erfahrung mit GTX680 SLI konntest du also nicht machen, vor allem im Vergleich zur GTX690?


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

Cpt. Nugget schrieb:


> Du hattest vor der GTX690 ja zwei GTX580 drin oder?
> Direkte Erfahrung mit GTX680 SLI konntest du also nicht machen, vor allem im Vergleich zur GTX690?



Nein, einen Direktvergleich zwischen 2x GTX680 und der GTX690 konnte ich nicht ziehen.
Allerdings zeigen diverse Tests, dass erstens die GTX690 wenn überhaupt nur marginal langsamer ist als 2x680, dabei die 690 aber leiser zu Werke geht und weniger Strom verbraucht.
Sie ist sogar leiser, als die beiden GTX580 DCII die ich vorher im Rechner hatte.

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 - ComputerBase
Test: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690
GeForce GTX 690 Review: Testing Nvidia's Sexiest Graphics Card : GeForce GTX 690 4 GB: Hands-Off The Magnesium, Pal!

Von daher ist die 690 ein wirklich rundum gelungenes Paket


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (31. Mai 2012)

Nungut, habe mir eine von Gigabyte bestellt, bin leider nicht an die von EVGA rangekommen.
Bin gespannt ob und wie sich die Änderungen deutlich machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Cpt. Nugget schrieb:


> Nungut, habe mir eine von Gigabyte bestellt, bin leider nicht an die von EVGA rangekommen.
> Bin gespannt ob und wie sich die Änderungen deutlich machen.



Dann bin ich mal sehr auf dein Fazit gespannt.
Kollege Threshold ist mit seiner auch extrem zufrieden


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

@ Cook22111

So, wegen Deiner und Threshold's Schwärmerei () habe ich es jetzt auch getan  Ende der Woche soll die MSI NGTX690 bei mir eintreffen. Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann mich den Kollegen Cook22111 und Threshold nur anschließend: was ein Teil!
Beim Einbau hatte ich leicht Angst, dass die Karte aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht ins Gehäuse passt (habe nur einen popeligen Midi-Tower), mit ein bisschen Kabelschieberei hat's aber zum Glück noch funktioniert.

Die Leistung der Karte ist natürlich brachial und in den FPS zeigt sich ein deutlicher Unterschied zu zwei 580ern.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein drittes Display, dann werden sich schon die Grenzen der Karte (abgesehen von Max Payne 3 mit Multisampling) aufzeigen.

Hab noch ein paar Bilder angehängt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> So, wegen Deiner und Threshold's Schwärmerei () habe ich es jetzt auch getan  Ende der Woche soll die MSI NGTX690 bei mir eintreffen. Bin schon sehr gespannt



Echt? Das wir dich mal zu einem M-GPU System überreden, hätte ich nie gedacht. 
Da bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen was du zur 690 sagst 



Cpt. Nugget schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich den Kollegen Cook22111 und Threshold nur anschließend: was ein Teil!
> Beim Einbau hatte ich leicht Angst, dass die Karte aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht ins Gehäuse passt (habe nur einen popeligen Midi-Tower), mit ein bisschen Kabelschieberei hat's aber zum Glück noch funktioniert.
> Die Leistung der Karte ist natürlich brachial und in den FPS zeigt sich ein deutlicher Unterschied zu zwei 580ern.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein drittes Display, dann werden sich schon die Grenzen der Karte (abgesehen von Max Payne 3 mit Multisampling) aufzeigen.


 
Freut mich, dass du mit der Karte zufrieden bist


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Echt? Das wir dich mal zu M-GPU System überreden, hätte ich nie gedacht.


 
Ich auch nicht  

Aber das kam so: Ich hatte die MSI GTX680 TwinFrozr bestellt. Dann habe ich mir in einígen Spielen die fps mit der HD7950 angeschaut, und da hatte ich in den gewünschten Qualitätseinstellungen Drops bis 50fps. Für 3D Gaming wären das im schlimmsten Fall 25fps, und das ist mir das zu wenig. Da die GTX680 jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig viel schneller ist als eine HD7950, habe ich die GTX680 storniert, und die GTX690 bestellt.

Feedback folgt natürlich


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

Und die GTX 690 ist einfach sinnvoller als 2 GTX 680 zu kaufen.
Du hast 1. nur eine Karte im Case und keine zwei und 2. zieht die auch nicht so viel Strom wie zwei Karten. Dein Netzteil schafft die GTX 690 im Schlaf.
Und 3. kannst du noch eine GTX 690 einbauen falls die Leistung doch zu gering sein sollte.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber das kam so: Ich hatte die MSI GTX680 TwinFrozr bestellt. Dann habe ich mir in einígen Spielen die fps mit der HD7950 angeschaut, und da hatte ich in den gewünschten Qualitätseinstellungen Drops bis 50fps. Für 3D Gaming wären das im schlimmsten Fall 25fps, und das ist mir das zu wenig. Da die GTX680 jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig viel schneller ist als eine HD7950, habe ich die GTX680 storniert, und die GTX690 bestellt.



Ach ja. Du hast ja auch einen neuen 3-D Monitor. Dafür dürfte die 690 ideal sein.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, dann auch mal den Framelimiter auszuprobieren. So kannst du Drops entgegenwirken.



> Feedback folgt natürlich



Das hört man gerne. Es würde mich sehr interessieren, wie sich die 690 im 3-D Betrieb schlägt.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die GTX 690 ist einfach sinnvoller als 2 GTX 680 zu kaufen.
> Du hast 1. nur eine Karte im Case und keine zwei und 2. zieht die auch nicht so viel Strom wie zwei Karten. Dein Netzteil schafft die GTX 690 im Schlaf.
> Und 3. kannst du noch eine GTX 690 einbauen falls die Leistung doch zu gering sein sollte.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Außerdem ist mein Gehäuse trotz 5 Lüftern imo nicht gut geeignet für 2 Grafikkarten.

Was habt Ihr für OC-Erfahrungen gemacht?  Trotz des hohen Preises weiß ich jetzt schon, dass ich die Finger nicht von den Taktraten lassen kann


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr für OC-Erfahrungen gemacht?  Trotz des hohen Preises weiß ich jetzt schon, dass ich die Finger nicht von den Taktraten lassen kann



Da war ich ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt ein echter Feigling.
Ich habe mich noch nicht getraut den max. OC Test zu machen, damit ich nicht durch Pech 1000€ abrauchen sehe.
Bis jetzt hatte ich nur mal leicht übertaktet. Dafür ist aber die neueste Afterburner Version Pflicht, sonst funktioniert es nicht richtig.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr für OC-Erfahrungen gemacht?  Trotz des hohen Preises weiß ich jetzt schon, dass ich die Finger nicht von den Taktraten lassen kann


 
Ich habe das mit EVGA Precision X ausprobiert weil das recht einfach ist. Du kannst problemlos die TDP Schranke hochsetzen. Das bringt schon mal ohne sonst was zu ändern 70MHz mehr maximalen Takt.
Dann kannst du den Takt selbst hochsetzen. Geschafft habe ich ohne Spannungserehöhung 1120MHz. Der Boost setzt da aber kaum noch ein. Da hilft auch die TDP Schranke nicht mehr.
Der Wert ist aber meiner Meinung nach ganz gut. Immerhin soviel wie auch die Referenz 680 maximal schafft. Die Customer schaffen noch etwas mehr aber die haben auch keine 2 GPUs.
In Spielen ist das aber alles sinnlos da die Frames kaum steigen.
Beim Benchen bringt das natürlich was.


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

So, die Karte ist seit 2 Tagen da, und ich bin sehr begeistert 

-  Die Karte ist relativ leise, und unter Last ein "angenehmes" Rauschen, jedenfalls nicht nervig. 

-  sieht absolut hochwertig und stabil aus, ein Case mit Sichtfenster ist Pflicht 

-  Das Wichtigste: KEINE Mikroruckler erkennbar, weder in 2D noch 3D, und Zocken in 3D macht sehr sehr viel Spaß (v.a. Skyrim, Risen2 und Battlefield3)

-  Leistung ohne Ende 

-   Bei BF3 treten nach längerer Spielzeit Bildfehler @3D auf. Liegt aber vermutlich am Treiber.

-   OC-Potential ist OK (der Boost geht bis knapp 1200MHz Chiptakt, der Speicher geht gut (bis ~1800MHz). Hier ein paar Scores:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...1-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a-25.html#post4296134
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/99275-just-cause-2-demo-benchmark-96.html#post4296385
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...e-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added-56.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/196602-crysis-benchmark-rangliste-2.html#post4294989
 
-  Preis. Die Karte ist aber imo jeden Cent wert


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

Kann ich absolut unterschreiben. 3D mache ich nicht daher habe ich keine Ahnung wegen BF3.
Teuer ist sie aber trotzdem das Geld wert wie ich finde.
Deine Karte scheint richtig gut zu gehen. 
1200MHz Chiptakt ist schon eine Hausnummer. So hoch komme ich nicht.
Oder spritzt du die Karte immer mit einem Gartenschlauch ab?


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut unterschreiben. 3D mache ich nicht daher habe ich keine Ahnung wegen BF3.



Mach mal  BF3 mit ultra Settings @3D ist einfach nur geil  Dann bist Du mittendrin, statt nur dabei  Das einzige Problem ist, dass die Brille drückt, wenn ich die Kopfhörer aufhabe. Ich glaube, da müssen gute In-Ears her 



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder spritzt du die Karte immer mit einem Gartenschlauch ab?



Ich puste ab und zu ins Gehäuse


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mach mal  BF3 mit ultra Settings @3D ist einfach nur geil  Dann bist Du mittendrin, statt nur dabei  Das einzige Problem ist, dass die Brille drückt, wenn ich die Kopfhörer aufhabe. Ich glaube, da müssen gute In-Ears her


 
Wieso Kopfhörer?
Dreh den 5.1 Sound mal richtig auf und wenn die Nachbarn denken dass bei dir Krieg ausgebrochen ist hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

@ Softy

Freut mich, dass dir die Karte gefällt. Sonst hättest du wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr mit Threshold und mir geredet. 
Klar, der Preis ist diskussionswürdig. Für mich persönlich ist es die wohl beste Grafikkarte die ich bis jetzt hatte und von daher kann ich mit dem Preis gut leben. Allerdings habe ich meiner Frau glaubhaft versichert, dass die Karte nur 500€ gekostet hat


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass dir die Karte gefällt. Sonst hättest du wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr mit Threshold und mir geredet.


 
Nein, dann hätte ich die Karte einfach zurückgeschickt 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich meiner  Frau glaubhaft versichert, dass die Karte nur 500€ gekostet hat



Dann versteck den Kontoauszug und die Rechnung gut  Meine Frau weiß aber auch nichts über den wahren Preis der Karte


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (11. Juni 2012)

Ich erzähle meiner Dame gar nicht erst von solchen Anschaffungen. Und da es kein gemeinsames Konto gibt und ihr der dezent grüne Schriftzug hinterm Mesh nicht auffallen wird ... *hust*


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Ein paar Impressionen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juni 2012)

Klasse. 
Sehr schöne Fotos. Danke


----------



## stefan79gn (12. Juni 2012)

Schicke Karte. Mich Würd gern mal Wissen wie sie im Vergleich mit nem sli gespann der gtx 670 abschneidet was Leistungsaufnahme und natürlich Fps angeht. Bzs. Wie hoch man die 670er takten muss um ne 690er in schach zu halten.
Wirst du nen anderen Kühler rauf machen @softy?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich meiner Frau glaubhaft versichert, dass die Karte nur 500€ gekostet hat


 
Meine Frau hat zum Glück keine Ahnung was Hardware kostet. 
Und ich zahle immer in Bar. Keine Rechnung, keine Kontoauszüge, keine Fragen.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

@Cook2211
Freut mich, dass Dir die Bilder gefallen 

@stefan79gn
Hier gibt es einen Vergleich GTX670 vs. The Beast : Review: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 SLI vs. The Beast

Es ist kein anderer Kühler geplant, ich weiß gar nicht, ob es schon einen passenden gibt oder geben wird  Aber bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## stefan79gn (12. Juni 2012)

ui sooo groß ist der Unterschied nihct. Schön zu wissen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Es ist kein anderer Kühler geplant, ich weiß gar nicht, ob es schon einen passenden gibt oder geben wird  Aber bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken


 
Du könntest noch höher takten und die 7970 CF Systeme einholen.


----------



## stefan79gn (12. Juni 2012)

Denke mit nem Guten Lüfter bzw ne Wakü sollte noch was drinnen sein. Aber denke man brauch schon ne gehobene Auflösung oder halt vision 3d damit die karte nicht rumideled Für normal Full HD ist sie schlicht und ergreifend zu owerpowerd finde ich.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> ui sooo groß ist der Unterschied nihct. Schön zu wissen



Wenn Deine Signatur aktuell ist, macht SLI mit Deinem Board aber keinen  Sinn (x16/x4 Aufteilung der lanes), bzw. ist gar nicht möglich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du könntest noch höher takten und die 7970 CF Systeme einholen.



Wird des denn überhaupt einen passenden Luftkühler geben?  Wasserkühlung gibt es schon, kommt aber nicht in Frage.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wird des denn überhaupt einen passenden Luftkühler geben?  Wasserkühlung gibt es schon, kommt aber nicht in Frage.


 
Der Serienkühler ist schon klasse. Den jetzt gegen den Peter oder was so passt austauschen würde ich schon als Verbrechen ansehen. 
Aber trotzdem würde ein Customer Kühler sicher noch was bringen.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die richtige CPU. Der 2500k bremst die Grafikkarte doch aus.


----------



## stefan79gn (12. Juni 2012)

ich habe auch nicht vor nen sli system aufzubauen. Nicht mit meinem Board das ist mir klar. Aber generell schön zu sehen was die 670er ausmacht. und ja meine Signatur ist aktuell.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Dein System ist doch auch sehr gut. Damit sollte alles super easy laufen.


----------



## reinhardrudi (12. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat zum Glück keine Ahnung was Hardware kostet.
> Und ich zahle immer in Bar. Keine Rechnung, keine Kontoauszüge, keine Fragen.



hab schon gedacht das ist nur bei mir so   zum glück bin ich nicht alleine


----------



## stefan79gn (12. Juni 2012)

ja läuft es auch, beschwere mich ja auch nicht im gegenteil bin restlos glücklich. War ja nur nen FReudenschrei was man aus nem SLI gepsann alla 2mal 670er rausholen kann wobei die 690er nen geiles stück technik ist.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

reinhardrudi schrieb:


> hab schon gedacht das ist nur bei mir so   zum glück bin ich nicht alleine



Geil, das werden immer mehr  Wir sollten eine User-Gruppe aufmachen "heimlich Hardwarekäufer" oder so


----------



## stefan79gn (12. Juni 2012)

Lach genau Club der Heimlichen  Hardwarekäufer.  der CdhH


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Geil, das werden immer mehr  Wir sollten eine User-Gruppe aufmachen "heimlich Hardwarekäufer" oder so



Ich wäre dabei.
Aber schon komisch. Jeden zweiten Tag kommt was von Zalando für meine Frau, aber ich flunkere bei den Hardware-Preisen, oder verbaue neue Teile heimlich, ohne was zu sagen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Geil, das werden immer mehr  Wir sollten eine User-Gruppe aufmachen "heimlich Hardwarekäufer" oder so


 
Schleppst du die Kartons auch heimlich ins Haus oder wartest bis die Frau weggefahren ist? 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei.
> Aber schon komisch. Jeden zweiten Tag kommt was von Zalando für meine Frau, aber ich flunkere bei den Hardware-Preisen, oder verbaue neue Teile heimlich, ohne was zu sagen



Schreit sie auch so wenn von denen was kommt?


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Schreit sie auch so wenn von denen was kommt?



Nein ich schreie entnervt wenn der DHL Fahrer aussteigt und ein Zalando Paket in der Hand hält.
Ich sehe ihn von meinem Büro aus schon von Weitem


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein ich schreie entnervt wenn der DHL Fahrer aussteigt und ein Zalando Paket in der Hand hält.
> Ich sehe ihn von meinem Büro aus schon von Weitem


 
Dafür läuft du ihm aber entgegen wenn du ein Paket erwartest.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür läuft du ihm aber entgegen wenn du ein Paket erwartest.



Allerdings. Da siehst du nur noch eine Staubwolke
Das letzte Mal als die 690 kam. Ich bin echt froh, dass ich die Karte gekauft habe.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Ich auch. Eine Top Karte das muss ich sagen. 
Danke noch mal für den Tipp die zu nehmen anstatt auf zwei GTX 680 zu warten.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juni 2012)

Immer gerne.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Hier mal was Leckeres  Die Karte rennt mit 1200MHz Chiptakt und 1750MHz Speichertakt Furmark-stable  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal mache ich das aber nicht. Ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste, soviel Aufregung ist nicht gut für mein Herz


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bin beeindruckt.  

Wie sind denn die 96% Lüfterdrehzahl?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die 96% Lüfterdrehzahl?



Was sagst Du? Ich kann Dich nicht höööööööööööööören


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Was sagst Du? Ich kann Dich nicht höööööööööööööören


 
Schrei doch nicht so. Ich bin nicht taub.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Juni 2012)

Puh. Das wär nix für meine Nerven, aber tolles Ergebnis. Die GPU-Temps liegen ja sogar noch im grünen Beteich.


----------



## PitBull (12. Juni 2012)

Gibt es Ergebnisse mit Wakü, würde gerne mein CF gegen eine 690 tauschen brauche aber 4GB vRam

Asus Mars 3???


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Da sind mir keine Benchmarks bekannt  Aber wieso willst Du Deine HD7970's hergeben? Noch dazu wo die so gut gehen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Gibt es Ergebnisse mit Wakü, würde gerne mein CF gegen eine 690 tauschen brauche aber 4GB vRam
> 
> Asus Mars 3???


 
Eine 690 mit je 4GB gibt es nicht und wird wohl auch nicht kommen.
Die AMD 7970 ist doch super und deine gehen prima. Mit einer GTX 690 verschlechterst du dich.
Und ob die Asus Mars 3 was taugt weiß ich nicht. Aber die wird bestimmt noch eine Ecke mehr kosten als die 690.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Juni 2012)

Der Thread wird immer interessanter 

Hofft bloß, dass eure Frauen niemals ins PCGHX schauen, sonst sind wir hier wohl einige Leute los


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Juni 2012)

schöner SLI Surroundtest 
Vielleicht gibt es ein Update demnächst mal mit der 680.
SLI mit 2 und/oder 3 Karten und ein Vergleich zwischen 2GB und 4GB.

5760x1080 @ 2x GTX680 2GB kann ich demnächst mit dienen. Zum späteren Zeitpunkt dann mit 2x GTX680 4GB. Die 3. Karte wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.
falls da jetzt schon einer zu in der Lage ist wäre das auch prima


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Juni 2012)

SLI mit 3 Karten (580) wird wohl bald kommen, inkl. Benchsession 

Und das ganze mit 2 GTX 680 kommt auch noch, zumindest von mir  Muss "nurnoch" das Geld zusammenbekommen xD


----------



## CeresPK (16. Juni 2012)

Mich würde eine Neuauflage des CPU Benchmarks interessieren.
Und zwar mit 2 GTX680ern und wie viel dort noch 4 Kerne gegen 6 ausrichten können.
vlt auch mit Battlefield 3.

anderereseits interessiert mich das Ergebnis vlt. doch nicht so sehr weil ich mich ansonsten nur ärgere einen IVY gekauft zu haben


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

eigendlich sollten bei mir die TFTs schon eingetroffen sein. Ich musste leider kurzfristig "umdisponieren" wegen einer "Überraschung". Dennoch werden innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen die TFTs bei mir eintreffen. Dann kann ich gerne meinen Beitrag leisten.
Sys:
S1366
R3E @ wakü
12GB Dommi GT @ wakü
980x @4,5gig @ wakü
OS: win7 @ 3x OCZ Vertex2 @ raid0
2x GTX 680 2GB SLI
3x BenQ XL2410T

ja, schon etwas älteres Grundgerüst, steht neueren aber in nichts nach

als erstes wird BF3 getestet.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juni 2012)

Man das nennt sich Extreme WaKü  geiles system Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

...und ich erst 

€dit:

ich habe auf Youtube zwei interessante Videos gefunden. Im ersten Video wird allerdings nicht davon gesprochen ob es ein SLI aus 2 oder 3 Karten ist (gehe mal von 2 aus) weder ob es die 2 oder 4 GB Variante ist.
Ich tippe 2x 680 2GB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ai-NeJw0Gs

hier wird auch auf die Treibergeschichte eingegangen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg3rE3n5V2U&feature=related


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juni 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> SLI mit 3 Karten (580) wird wohl bald kommen, inkl. Benchsession



Immer her damit.
Frische Benchmarks sind immer willkommen.

Ich selber habe leider im Moment etwas wenig Zeit um die GTX690 mal ausgiebig durch Benchmarks zu prügeln.


@Grinsemann

Benchmarks mit 2 GTX680 wären natürlich klasse


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

vielleicht liefer ich die Daten ende Aug, den bei mir ist auch ne 2 x GTX 680 geplant. Denn 2 GTX 680 SC machen mehr dmg wie eine 690


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Zwei GTX 680 sehen aber billiger aus.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Das ist war, aber ich finde das Design goil. Natürlich gebe ich zu das eine GTX 690 schon heavy ist. Goile Karte nur kann ich es mir net direkt leisten gg, verdiene nur 1100 € und manchmal auch etwas mehr. Da ist ne GTX 680 schon das maximum  Aber darum geht es auch nicht, mir ist nur wichtig das ich die neusten, und Coolsten Games Zocken kann. Und ich bin mir sicher, Crysis 3 , neue UE 4.0 Engine, sowie FC 3 und andre Games rechtfertigen GTX 680 SC im SLI


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Bis Crysis 3 heraus kommt wird es schon die GTX 780 geben.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

Beide Lösungen haben Vor- und Nachteile:

Pro GTX690:
die Mikroruckler Geschichte ist besser gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
leiser als 2 Referenz GTX680
Leistungsaufnahme ist etwas geringer
sieht einfach besser aus 

Pro 2x GTX680:
höheres OC-Potential


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Sicher hast du recht, aber ich denke 2 GTX 680 werden aufjedenfall ausreichen. Und das nägste Jahr Locker überstehen, den ich denke die GTX 780 wird nur nen refresh, aber kein komplett neuer Chip  so wie GTX 480 zu GTX 580 eben. Ich glaube nicht, das sie mit neuem Direct X 12 aufwarten wird. Und somit den Grafik Standard anheben wird, darfür ist es zu früh. Und solang keine neuen Consolen raus kommen, wird der PC kein krassen Sprung Technisch nach vorne machen denke ich.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Dazu musst du aber sagen dass das höhere OC Potenzial in Games praktisch nichts bringt. Nur eben mehr Punkte beim Benchmark. Das war es dann schon.
Ich habe meine GTX 690 auch mal hochgezogen. Auf 1040Mhz und in Max Payne 3 habe ich keinen Unterschied gemerkt.



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Sicher hast du recht, aber ich denke 2 GTX 680 werden aufjedenfall ausreichen. Und das nägste Jahr Locker überstehen, den ich denke die GTX 780 wird nur nen refresh, aber kein komplett neuer Chip  so wie GTX 480 zu GTX 580 eben.


 
Die GTX 780 wird wohl die GeForce Version des Big Kepler aka GK110.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Ja kla, aber sie wird nicht viel neues haben. Nur Dicker und aufgehbohrter sein, eben mit dickera Mbit Leitung keine 256 sondern 512. Noch mehr Cuda Cores, und nen höhrer Takt. Aber an eine neue Direct X Version glaube ich nicht, die die Grafik Stark verändert. Neue Funktionen wird seh glaube nicht haben, nur verbessert und eben dicker. Das wird erst Ende 2013 / mitte 2014 passieren wenn die neXt Gen der Consolen kommt. @ alias DX 12 , erinnert son bissel an Direct X 8.1 zu 9 das hat auch lange gedauert. Gab ewig lange DX 8 Games bis irgendwann mal 9 karm


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Windows 8 hat ja nur DX11.1. Und das kannst du vergessen.
Erst DX12 wird wohl wieder was neues bringen und DX12 kommt bestimmt erst mit Windows 9.
Und was der GK110 wirklich leisten wird muss sich erst noch zeigen. 
Wenn er 20% mehr leisten und dafür 50% mehr Strom braucht ist das kein Thema für mich.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Dann machen 2 GTX 680 ja sinn, habsch bestimmt 60-65 % mehr Leistung. Für meine Games, ja nen bissel hängt im mom alles. Was willste auch mehr machen als 3D mit HD mehr ist DX 11.1 auch nicht, da müß was komplett neues  her darmit dir die Augen raus fallen bei dem Game  R e T r a Y C i N g  in Echtzeit vielleicht :O oder Voxel Grafik ka... aber diesmal in flüssig.... Berechnet von einer Karte ! ! !


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Kaufst du aber nächstes Jahr 2 GTX 780 hast du noch mehr Leistung.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

ja du hast recht, aber den Storm will ich dann net Zahlen. Denn ich hab kein eignes Kraftwerk, ich bin Zufrieden wenn ich ne 2 GTX kriege das reicht mir. Zieht genug Strom  80 A auf der 12 V schiene + 10 im buffer also son 1k Netzteil brauchste bestimmt. Dann noch nen 8 Core von Intel und ab geht es 

P.S mir geht es aufn Sack vorher war ich im Ranking auf Platz 242 und nun schon 258, die sollen aufhören mein Sys nach zu bauen. Na wartet wenn ich meine 2 habe, dann geht es ab  @ Sysprofile...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Der 8 Core von Intel liefert dir ja keine Frames mehr in Games. Das ist heute schon zu sehen. Der 2500k reicht noch eine Weile.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Aber errlich der ist mir zu lahm, ich hänge schon teilweise bei 90 % CPU Last ich brauch mehr PoWeR........... 85 Prozesse im hintergrund....


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Der i7 bringt nicht viel mehr. In Games ist der nur 2% schneller.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Ja aber es müß wieder son bumms geben, wie zu i5 / i7 Zeiten wo er Neu war. Da ging der net über 50 % und nun schon bei fast 100 % die passen die Software an die HW an Kack da..... Miauuuu will meine 2 Karte  Und 3 Bildschirme + 8 Core ist auch in Planung. Aber erstmal karte + neue Netzteil mit 1k weiss nur net von welcher Marke hmm bequiet grml...


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

redet ihr noch von surround oder driftet das in nen 680/690 Thread ab?
Ich persönlich empfinde 60% nicht der Oberknaller wenn man wie bei BF3 von 45fps ausgeht bei 5760x1080. Dort hampeln die fps zwischen 65 und 75 im 680er SLI. Wenn man 120hz gewohnt ist, dann möchte man es auch nicht mehr missen.
Ob eine 3. Karte das schafft wage ich zu bezweifeln. Dennoch gehe ich von fps ~100 aus.... da sich die Leistung nicht linear steigert.

OC brachte mir bei BF deutlich bessere min fps und average etwa 10 fps mehr bei 1275mhz
Im SLI war die Leistung schon sehr beeindruckend @ 1920x1080 @ 120hz siehe Anhang.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Ja aber es müß wieder son bumms geben, wie zu i5 / i7 Zeiten wo er Neu war. Da ging der net über 50 % und nun schon bei fast 100 % die passen die Software an die HW an Kack da..... Miauuuu will meine 2 Karte  Und 3 Bildschirme + 8 Core ist auch in Planung. Aber erstmal karte + neue Netzteil mit 1k weiss nur net von welcher Marke hmm bequiet grml...


 
Dann musst du wohl auf Skylake warten.
Bei Haswell habe ich die Befürchtung dass Intel nur wieder die IGP im Fokus hat und die CPU Leistung nicht großartig steigen wird -- wozu auch AMD ist weit weg.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

ja wird wohl so sein gg, aber erstmal 2 karte dann geht es ab 

wird ma wieder Zeit fürn neues Quake, hab irgendwie bock drauf oder neues Unreal gg


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Ach ja Quake. Wo bleibt denn die neue Quake Engine? Kommt da nichts mehr?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Naja schon komisch, das auf der E3 nix darüber bekannt ist ob nen neues Quake sowie der 3 teil. Schien sich nach Rage mit der ID Tech Engine 5 auch net so mega Verkauft zu haben, zumindestens lacht meine GTX 680 über das Game 

Wo zum Geier ist eigentlich Doom 4 oder HL³ ??? Wird ma wieder Zeit für neue Standards, um den Consies zu zeigen wer der Cheaf im Ring ist. 

P.S Im mom Zocke ich eh nur BF 3 CQ , Diablo 3 , MP 3 und selten WoW bis garnicht und SC 2 sowie nen bissel UT 3  Aber brauch ma was richtig, neues an Games... vielleicht FC 3 bald grml...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Rage war doch mist.
Vielleicht Quake 5 aber damit rechne ich nicht mehr. Alle schauen nur noch dass sie Konsole machen und der PC kriegt die Reste.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Ja aber warte ab, den der PC wird sich rechen. Die ganzen Eintwickler kehren langsam, aber sicher zum PC Zürck..... Und von wegen der PC ist Tod das wird das neue Gehheime Game in der Unreal Engine 4.0 Zeigen wie Tod der ist. Dicht gefolgt von Crysis 3 was vorher kommen wird. Und Project Cars hat auch noch was, darmit GT 5 net glaubt es sei gut gg. Der PC kommt langsam, aber wenn er kommt dann richtig. Es ist defenetive nicht mehr so wie zum Ende 2004, aber der PC wird wieder aufstehen. Und dann will keiner ne PS 4 wofür auch wenn man PC Zocken kann, mit solchen knaller... Watch Dogs sieht gut aus. Und FC 3 auch, würde mich net wundern wenn ID nur nix sagt und Epic Games um dann ne Lavine los zu brechen die so heftig wird. Da willste nie wieder nen Controller anfassen. Seit der GTX 680 fressen meine PS 3 und Xbox 360 eh nur noch Staub 

Und akutell macht die Doom 3 BFG Edition eh nur Faxen auf der PS 3 , tja ist auch kein PC. Scheiss Consolen liebe mein PC über alles.....


P.S
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...t-Unreal-Engine-4-erscheint-2013/Spiele/News/ Gehheimes Game ( hoffe auf Unreal 3 das vor jahren versprochen würde mit UE 4.0 dick ? )

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...eme-auf-der-PS3-mit-60-Fps/Action-Spiel/News/ ( PS 3 Problem keine 60 fps stabiel möglich ) dann macht es für PC 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,889552/PC-Spiele-2012-eine-Renaissance/Action-Spiel/News/ ( PC kommt wieder ? )


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Den Gaming Rechner wird es immer geben aber der Trend geht nun mal zu mobilen Geräten hin. Das siehst du daran welche Absätze Smart Phones haben. Davon träumen PC und Konsole.


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juni 2012)

Gremling was schreibst du denn da für Sachen. Habe echt Probleme das zu lesen.Nutze selbst noch ne Xbox und nen PC . Den PC mit ner Konsole zu Vergleichen sind zwei Verschiedene Sachen. Wenn jemand nur Gemütlich Zocken will sprich Spiel einlegen und Spielen ohne Groß Arbeit zu haben. Da kann ne Konsole schon von Vorteil sein. Kenne genug leute die ne Konsole haben und dies als Gemütlicher ansehen.
Aber im Grunde ist der PC das Iniversaltalent. Bessere Grafik,man kannmehr machen und Unfangreicher. Aber rein nur um Zocken kann ne Konsole teils vorteile bringen.
Hier Sachen schreiben wie Konsolen sind ******* ist in meinen Augen ne Fail Aussage.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne genug Leute die eine Konsole haben und sehr zufrieden sind und keinen PC mehr zum Spielen brauchen.

Aber das ist nicht mehr das Thema des Threads.


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juni 2012)

Sehe ich auch so habe nur greming sein Beitrag Kommenteirt und wollte in als naja nichtig entkräften. Hier soll es um SLI und CF gehen


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juni 2012)

Ja ich weiss Cloud Gaming das ich nicht benutzte, toll und ich denke das sagt nix aus. Hab auch nen Iphone 4 S neben meinem PC, das heisst aber net das ich viel darmit Zocke. Ich habe mehr PC Std. aufn Buckel wie mit jedem andrem Gerät. Ja weill sie die Treppchen Effekte toll finden  

Egal freu mich , in 2 monaten gibt es die 2 Karte gg....


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

Ist ja nicht nur Treppchen. All die verwaschenen Texturen und Übertünchungen ausbleibender Grafiken kotzen mich an. Als Shooter Gamer ist ne Konsole für mich auch nicht akzeptabel, da solche Dinge wie automatische Fadenkreuzpositionierung auf den Gegner einfach käse ist, auf Grund der Padsteuerung aber notwendig. 
Surround und Downsampling steht da weit außen vor. Als PCler kann man durchaus auch 3x 50" spielen...leider dann mit Nachteilen durch die TV Geräte. Wie kann eine Konsole..demnächst eine xbox720 mit einer ati5770Leistung da mithalten^^???..garnicht.
Natürlich zahlt der PCler auch ne ganze Stange mehr für das was er geboten bekommt. Das ist nunmal überall so. Im nächsten Jahr kommen 4k TV Geräte und TFTs.
Hiermit ein Surround ...wenn das nichtmal lecker wird :p
Bis diese Geräte bezahlbar werden, setze ich dann aber doch noch auf die "ollen" xl2410t. 

Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe, warum manche mit nur einer Karte bei Surround hantieren...da muß auf Grund von fehlender Rohleistung die Qualität deutlich verringert werden


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

Grinsemann schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe, warum manche mit nur einer Karte bei Surround hantieren...da muß auf Grund von fehlender Rohleistung die Qualität deutlich verringert werden



Sehe ich auch so. Im Prinzip sind Vision Surrond, Vision 3D und auch Downsampling  SLI-Features. Vision Surround 3D sowieso


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Im Prinzip sind Vision Surrond, Vision 3D und auch Downsampling  SLI-Features. Vision Surround 3D sowieso


 
Nvidia wirbt aber auch bei einer GT620 dass sie DX11 kann und Downsampling möglich ist.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2012)

Das macht aber nur Sinn mit 4 GB VRAM : MSI N430GT-MD4GD3, GeForce GT 430, 4GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V809-045R) | Geizhals EU


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Die hat 6GB RAM. 
PNY Quadro 6000 SDI In/Out, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x DisplayPort, SDI (VCQ6000SDIN-PB) | Geizhals EU


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juni 2012)

quadros sind keine Gamer Karten. Darauf laufen Games schlechter als mit OTTO Normalkarten.
DS ist sehrwohl möglich mit 2GB Ram. Nur eben nicht die 4k Auflösung wo es sich erst emens bemerkbar macht, sondern nur Faktor 1,5 hochgerechnet von 1080p. Bei TFTs mit ner Auflösung von 2560x1440 oder 2560x1600 kann man das mit einer Karte dann wohl vergessen und mit 2GB ebenso. Der Durchschnitt der potentiellen Käufer solcher Karten nutzt* einen *24" TFT. 
5760x1080 sprengen ja auch schon den 2GB Rahmen. Derzeit aber überwiegend noch nicht so extrem. Wie stark sich das dann bemerkbar macht in sachen Ruckler kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich durfte gerade die Bekanntschaft damit machen BF3 mit nur 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher zu spielen weil einer meiner 3 OCZ Blade1 2133 Riegel den Sittich gemacht hat. Da liegt der Arbeitsspeicher permanent am Limit. Der Unterschied zu 12 GB ist enorm.
Auch ich kann nicht alles auf einmal, aber Ziele die ich mir setze erreiche ich auch.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

Du hast auch vergessen, das viele mehr Features eigentlich mehr für SLI sind. Sicher geht Vision Sourround und 3D auch mit einer Karte, aber dann net bei Aktuellen Games da die Fps die man hat halbiert werden. Daran sieht man es sind SLI Features ich habe in BF 3 CQ z.b 55-72 fps teile ich das dürch 2, bleiben übrig 27,5 fps-36 ich denke ich müß nicht erklären das man darmit nicht flüssig Zocken kann. Ne 2 karte sollte unbedingt dann her darmit wenigstens wieder auf die 50-65 fps kommt. Somit macht SLI schon sinn, und würde man z.b nur Sourround nehmen und diese 2 Karten für Leistung nehmen so wären die Karten lange haltbar + Extreme Bild verbesserung könnte man auch nutzen. SLI macht in jedem falle sinn, es wird eh noch ne weile dauern bis wir Direct X 12 sehen werden. Vorher wird es vermütlich auch keine neuen Grafik Sprünge geben, also ist meine idee mal garnicht so dumm.

P.S Ich denke 3 x 24 sollte gar kein problem für 2 Grafikkarten sein, egal um welche Zukünftigen Games es sich handelt. Und ich denke ein MP 3 oder FC 3 wird die GTX 680 nicht ausreitzen, das dürften spätere Games schaffen ala UE 4 und Crysis 3 vielleicht. Aber mit SLI auch kein problem....


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen und deine Angaben decken sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen und dem was ich gelesen habe.
Surround und 3D scheinen gleicher Maßen die fps einbrechen zu lassen. surround 3D dann nochmal die Hälfte^^
Klar macht SLI Sinn. Was mich jetzt wurmt und nirgends nachzulesen ist, wie die fps bei surround mit 3 oder 4 Karten ansteigen.
Einen Tripple SLI Test gibt es und auch Tests mit ner GTX @ 5760x1200, aber keine Combo....was ich dann mal nachholen werde.
50-65fps bei BF3 geht nicht. Das ist mir persönlich zu wenig.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2012)

Also was mich persönlich mal sehr interessieren würde, wäre wie sich SLI im 3-D Betrieb so schlägt. Vielleicht *Hust**Räusper*  würde Softy da was beisteuern


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also was mich persönlich mal sehr interessieren würde, wäre wie sich SLI im 3-D Betrieb so schlägt. Vielleicht *Hust**Räusper*  würde Softy da was beisteuern



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl :

Ich habe ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen, einmal im 2D- und einmal im 3D-Modus, außerdem je einmal im SLI- und einmal im Single-GPU-Betrieb. Alle Einstellungen waren @stock, nur die CPU lief mit 4 GHz (ist bei mir @ stock ). Die Einstellungen habe ich wie in den Rankings im Benchmark-Thread verwendet, die einzelnen Screens sind unten im Spoiler:

_*Unigine Heaven 3.0*_:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fps sinken um ~58% im Vergleich zum 2D Modus, die Grafikkarte muss also mehr als doppelt soviel leisten (+ 240%).

_*Metro 2033*_:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sinken die fps um ~53% (@SLI), die Grafikkarte muss auch hier mehr als doppelt soviel rechnen (+214%).

_*Just Cause 2*_:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die fps sinken im SLI Modus um ~49%, es wird also auch hier die doppelte Grafikleistung benötigt. Bei Verwendung einer GPU ist der Abfall nicht ganz so hoch (-33%).

_*Battlefield 3*_ @ultra Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Frameverlauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Für Logik- und Rechenfehler übernehme ich keine Haftung. Wer welche findet, darf sie behalten 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2012)

@ Softy

Klasse. Vielen Dank 
Ich habe deine Benchmarks im Startpost verlinkt.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

Sehr geil. 
Kannst du auch Battlefield 3 machen?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Bitte schön 

BF3 kann ich gerne machen, da bräuchte ich aber ein paar Tipps, wie? Denn wenn ich die fps mit Fraps beim Spielen  aufzeichne, bekomme ich ja nicht 2x das gleiche Ergebnis


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

Wieso Tipps? Wie hast du das denn vorher gemacht?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die PCGH-Benchmark Sequenz benutzt:

Benchmark-FAQs: So testet PCGH CPUs und Grafikkarten mit Spielen - Update mit Battlefield 3, Skyrim und Spielbarkeitsgrenzen - Seite 5


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, hier also BF3 Benchmarks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich füge die in groß noch in den vorherigen Post ein, ich kann nur 15 Anhänge pro Post einfügen 

Fazit --> Bin ich froh, dass ich statt der GTX680 die GTX690 genommen habe


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> ich kann nur 15 Anhänge pro Post einfügen


 
Was ist das denn für eine dämliche Beschränkung?


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Ist doch völlig   Bewundere lieber meine schönen Diagramme


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

Aber 2 GTX 680 sind stärker als eine GTX 690  , weill dürch das 2 chip Design auf einer Karte die Karte etwas lahmer ist. Aber wichtig ist da eher, was passiert wenn Crysis 3 oder Epics UE 4.0 Game kommt. Wie Stark brechen die fps bei 3 Bildschirmen ein ? oder ist SLI dann nur noch für einen Bildschirm zu gebrauchen fragen über fragen gg.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

Crysis 3 wird für Konsole entwickelt. Was erwartest du da?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

Nicht ganz, den es hiess das es mehr auf PC abgestimmt wird. Und alle Games von der E3 würden auf dem PC dargestellt, gab es hier auch ne NewS zu. Naja ma sehen was noch kommt so an Games, kann man im mom schwer einschätzen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

Sowas glaube ich erst wenn es fertig ist und ich es sehe.
Bei Crysis 2 hieß es auch dass es DX11 haben wird. Der Release hatte aber DX9 und die gleichen Texturen wie Konsole.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Juni 2012)

Ich muss hier mal kurz Werbung schieben^^

N Kumpel von mir hat bei diesem netten Ausschreiben vom HWL teilgenommen und gewonnen...

Lesertest mit MSI: Das sind die Teilnehmer

Das heisst wir werden u.a. bis zu 3 GTX 580 mt seinem i7 960 XE testen, bis zu 3 GTX 580 mit meinem i7 2600k und dem MSI Board und noch diversen anderen Kram. Die Benchmarks werden wohl auch zum Teil hier landen, der gesamte Rest des Tests im HWL!


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss hier mal kurz Werbung schieben^^
> N Kumpel von mir hat bei diesem netten Ausschreiben vom HWL teilgenommen und gewonnen...
> Lesertest mit MSI: Das sind die Teilnehmer
> Das heisst wir werden u.a. bis zu 3 GTX 580 mt seinem i7 960 XE testen, bis zu 3 GTX 580 mit meinem i7 2600k und dem MSI Board und noch diversen anderen Kram. Die Benchmarks werden wohl auch zum Teil hier landen, der gesamte Rest des Tests im HWL!


 
Hört sich gut an. 
Speziell auf die Skalierung von 2 zu 3 GPUs bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2012)

Und natürlich auch das subjektive Empfinden bei 3 GPUs.
Vor allem beim 1155 Mainboard.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

Alles ne frage des Boards


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ne frage des Boards



Eigentlich nicht. Der interne PCIe Controller der 1155 CPUs hat nur 16 Lanes. Daran ändern auch Brückenchips wie der NF200 nichts. Nativ bietet bei Intel nur der Sockel 2011 genügend Lanes für 3 GPUs.


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht würde in dem Fall  PCIe 3.0 was bringen?  Wenn mir jemand eine 2. GTX690 und eine Ivy CPU spendiert, würde ich das glatt mal testen


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht würde in dem Fall  PCIe 3.0 was bringen?



In dem Fall könnte PCIe 3.0 tatsächlich einen Vorteil bringen.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

aber nur max bis 2 Karten


----------



## Softy (17. Juni 2012)

Nein, gerade bei 2 GPU's macht es so gut wie keinen Unterschied, ob PCIe 2 oder 3. Ab 3  GPU's wäre das interessant.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

du meinst zwischen pci express 2.0 mit 16 x und 3.0 mit 16x geht aber auch 2.0 mit 8 fach die leistung differenz spielt maximal 5-10 % macht den unterschied. Aber um nen Game flüssig zu Spielen, wenn es high end ist. Ist der größere Unterschied zwischen 1 und 2 Karten die 3 legt nicht mehr viel drauf denke ich. Naja vielleicht 2 um viel fps zu kriegen die 3 für physik X oder alle 3 für leistung ka gg Aber 2 sind bei mir möglich 3 geht net schafft mein board nicht.


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juni 2012)

Selbst bei 2 Karten Gremling könntest du deine CPU noch Hochtakten.


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

eigendlich gerade deswegen..die können ihre Leistung ja garnicht richtig entfalten mit nur 3,3gig


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

hmm geht aber net stabiel, der pc startet immer neu ka warum ! Mit dem Asus Board, ging das noch. Aber ist ja kaputt, leider......


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

welches NT nutzt du? ... 4gig müssten doch drin sein, auch mit dem UD3^^ Zeig der Sandybitch mal die Sporen


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

Bequiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt ka welche Revision ob F7 oder F8 weiss ich nicht.

Und was meinst du mit 4 gig ich habe 16 gb ram :O 2 x 8


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Selbst bei 2 Karten Gremling könntest du deine CPU noch Hochtakten.


 
was ist ne Sandybitch ?  

.. 4gig nicht gleich 4GB, sondern Gigahertz


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

achso ja ka, sobald ich den multi verändere startet das board ewig neu, ich krieg den net stabiel auf 4 Ghz mit dem Board. Brauche Hilfe gg


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

oha...findest du sicherlich in der richtigen Ecke. Les dich mal in die Materie richtig ein. Würde deinen Karten gut tun


----------



## GrEmLiNg (17. Juni 2012)

noch ist es 1 

Ja gut habs auf 40 multi gesetzt steht auch am Anfang 4 Ghz, aber irgendwie ka wie ich das sehe ob ich die auch habe 

aha wenn ich BF 3 Zocke läuft der auf @ 3.990 mhz  bissel fein arbeit bis 4,2 noch nötig 

ma weiter dran rum doktor...


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juni 2012)

dann lass es erstmal besser. No Plan OC ist gefährlich. Sonst mußt du das Geld für die 2. Karte hinterher noch in nen neuen Unterbau investieren^^
Viel passieren kann ja nicht mehr. Dennoch: Lesen bildet


----------



## GrEmLiNg (18. Juni 2012)

Core Voltage liegt bei 1,275 und  51 C warm , aber irgendwie habe ich keine richtigen 4,2 Ghz mehr so 4,190 irgend ne einstellung passt noch net ganz und das mit standard kühler werde das erstmal wieder runter setzten auf standard den die cpu last ist trotzdem hoch liegt bei 68- 76 % mit übertaktung. Erstmal mache ich wieder standard und informier mich mal wie ich, die ganzen Strom werte richtig einstellen müß.

P.s ist alles auf auto und ist auch kein ufi bios sondern nen altes 2d bios mit tastatur einstellung 

Intressant  http://forum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=3049


----------



## CeresPK (18. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde in dem Fall  PCIe 3.0 was bringen?  Wenn mir jemand eine 2. GTX690 und eine Ivy CPU spendiert, würde ich das glatt mal testen


 
Wenn mir jemand ne 3. GTX680 zur Verfügung stellt würde ich das auch mal testen  IVY ist ja bei mir schon da also kommts günstiger für den Sponsor.
meldet sich da jemand freiwillig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

ich glaube da könnt ihr lange warten


----------



## Grinsemann (18. Juni 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand ne 3. GTX680 zur Verfügung stellt würde ich das auch mal testen  IVY ist ja bei mir schon da also kommts günstiger für den Sponsor.
> meldet sich da jemand freiwillig


 

lol

gesponsort wird sicherlich nichts. Allerdings sehe ich persönlich das nicht so eng wenn jemand in der Nähe wohnen würde um sich mal zu ner Benchsession zu treffen mit 3-4 Karten.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2012)

Grinsemann schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sehe ich persönlich das nicht so eng wenn jemand in der Nähe wohnen würde um sich mal zu ner Benchsession zu treffen mit 3-4 Karten.



Das würde ich auch machen, falls jemand mit einer GTX690 zufällig in der Nähe wohnt


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

OK, falls jemand aus der Nähe von Bamberg kommt und eine GTX680 oder GTX690 hat. MELDEN


----------



## Grinsemann (18. Juni 2012)

@ Cook
Ich wohne in Jüchen  ... habe allerdings nur 2x 680


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> OK, falls jemand aus der Nähe von Bamberg kommt und eine GTX680 oder GTX690 hat. MELDEN



Bamberg ist was weit. Sonst hätten wir mal den Quad-Test gemacht 



			
				Grinsemann schrieb:
			
		

> @ Cook
> Ich wohne in Jüchen  ... habe allerdings nur 2x 680


 
Aha. Das wären ja nur rund 45min. Die Frage ist, ob man die 690 mit einer oder zwei 680 betreiben kan


----------



## Grinsemann (18. Juni 2012)

jagut Aachen ist auch 60-70km entfernt


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2012)

Hatte noch den Vorpost editiert


----------



## Grinsemann (18. Juni 2012)

öhm .. jetzt wo du es sagst. Ich in zuvor auch noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen. Sollte eigendlich gehen, ob die Treiber so weit sind wird man merken 
45min Fahrt ... das geht.
welche TFTs hast du?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2012)

Mein PC hängt am TV. Die Rechenleistung der 690 nutze ich, um mit durchgängigen 60 Fps zu spielen und zur Bildverbesserung. Ansonsten gibt es bei mir nur iMacs (oder den 1920x1200 Screen meines Vaters).

Edit:

Platz genug für eine ausgiebige Bench-Session hätte ich in meinem Büro.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Der interne PCIe Controller der 1155 CPUs hat nur 16 Lanes. Daran ändern auch Brückenchips wie der NF200 nichts. Nativ bietet bei Intel nur der Sockel 2011 genügend Lanes für 3 GPUs.


 
Der NF 200 kann aber nur PCIe 2.0.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Der NF 200 kann aber nur PCIe 2.0.



Stimmt. Deswegen wurde er so weit ich weiß bei der 690 nicht genutzt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Nvidia benutzt jetzt den gleichen Brückenchip den auch AMD benutzt. Vielleicht mit der Grund wieso die Mikroruckler bei der GTX 690 geringer geworden sind.
Der NF 200 war einfach beschissen.


----------



## Grinsemann (18. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein PC hängt am TV. Die Rechenleistung der 690 nutze ich, um mit durchgängigen 60 Fps zu spielen und zur Bildverbesserung. Ansonsten gibt es bei mir nur iMacs (oder den 1920x1200 Screen meines Vaters).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Platz genug für eine ausgiebige Bench-Session hätte ich in meinem Büro.


 
mit noch ein kleinwenig Wartezeit (2-4 Wochen) können wir das quadro bei mir mit surround testen @ 120hz 

du wohnst noch zuhause oder steht der TFT vom Vater bei dir rum ?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juni 2012)

Grinsemann schrieb:
			
		

> mit noch ein kleinwenig Wartezeit (2-4 Wochen) können wir das quadro bei mir mit surround testen @ 120hz



Das wäre natürlich echt interessant. Dann lass uns das mal konkretisieren, wenn du die Screens hast


----------



## Grinsemann (18. Juni 2012)

ja, da hätte ich echt bock drauf

schau mal edit.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juni 2012)

Grinsemann schrieb:


> du wohnst noch zuhause oder steht der TFT vom Vater bei dir rum ?



Wir wohnen nebeneinander, in getrennten Häuser


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr ja nicht 350km weg wohnen würdet, dann könnte ich ja schonmal 2 120Hz TFTs und 2 680er mitbringen
aber 350km sind mir einfach 200km zu viel 

Hier in Thüringen ist irgendwie nüscht los was Hardware-Verrückte angeht


----------



## Grinsemann (19. Juni 2012)

es gibt schon ein paar in deiner Ecke, die sind nur nicht in diesem Forum aktiv.

schade eigendlich..haste schon recht.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2012)

Liebe Multi-GPU Fans,

Ich werde in den nächsten Monaten eine kleine Pause hier im Forum einlegen. Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr diesen Thread weiter am Leben haltet und mit Beiträgen füllt.
Gleichermaßen gilt das für Benchmarks. Wer sich beteiligen möchte, kann seine Benchmarks gerne weiterhin hier posten. Bei einem Hinweis per PN würde ich diese dann auch weiterhin im Startpost verlinken, da ich meinen Account bestehen lasse.

Bis dann,

Cook2211


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2012)

Der Anfang deines posts klingt nach "ich komme wieder", das Ende jedoch nach "tschüss". Ich hoffe doch, das erste ist der Fall.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Anfang deines posts klingt nach "ich komme wieder", das Ende jedoch nach "tschüss". Ich hoffe doch, das erste ist der Fall.


 
Irgendwann komme ich bestimmt wieder.


----------



## winner961 (20. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann komme ich bestimmt wieder.



Nein wie kannst du nur  
Hoffe das wir dich wieder sehen


----------



## Softy (20. Juni 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8EaqHMWxTY

 Bis dann


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juni 2012)

Paulchen sagt es


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

Den habe ich gesucht und nicht so schnell gefunden. Sehr passend.


----------



## Grinsemann (21. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Liebe Multi-GPU Fans,
> 
> Ich werde in den nächsten Monaten eine kleine Pause hier im Forum einlegen. Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr diesen Thread weiter am Leben haltet und mit Beiträgen füllt.
> Gleichermaßen gilt das für Benchmarks. Wer sich beteiligen möchte, kann seine Benchmarks gerne weiterhin hier posten. Bei einem Hinweis per PN würde ich diese dann auch weiterhin im Startpost verlinken, da ich meinen Account bestehen lasse.
> ...



ööhm   ....

hat sich dann wohl auch mit dem Benchabend erledigt !?
Was ist passiert?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2012)

Ich tippe auf Frau!


----------



## Grinsemann (21. Juni 2012)

1)...sie weiß nichts von der Karte und hat die Rechnung gefunden ^^
2) er wohnt fast im Forum
3) beides ..... kann schonmal böse sein @ home 


...kenn ich


----------



## Grinsemann (21. Juni 2012)

Guru 3D Tripple SLI GTX680 Test
leider kein Surround dabei 
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=tripple%20sli%20gtx680&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CFMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.guru3d.com%2Farticle%2Fgeforce-gtx-680-3way-sli-review%2F&ei=xI3jT9OBIczMswax8szBBg&usg=AFQjCNEk2hqhfw2VG8id4I57VjL5M5C4_A&cad=rja

da sieht ein Tripple ja garnicht soo gut aus wie gedacht^^ AAber @ 2560x1600 wiederum schon.


GTX single @ surround
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (Kepler) Graphics Card Review - Battlefield 3

ich tippe mal so auf 90fps @ tripple GTX680 @ BF3 @ surround. Hoffendlich etwas mehr.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (23. Juni 2012)

Naja ich wohne in Düsseldorf, sicher gibt es noch einige Leute die in Düsseldorf auch HW Verrückt sind. Diese aber zu finden ist schwer, da keiner nen T-shirt mit der aufschrift ich bin Gamer trägt. Würde auch gerne mal mit mehren GTX 670/680/690 oder andre Setups rum testen oder mal gerne. Mehr Leute kennen wo man neue Sachen ausprobieren kann, und sich mit Leuten unterhalten kann die auch ahnung von der HW haben.

Weill meine 2 besten Kumpels, können da nicht mit halten. Wo ich hin gehen möchte eben zum SLI Rig, und da fehlen die Leute die es auch haben. Wo man sich mal richtig mit auseinander setzten kann und sowas.

Weill so Basis Sachen wie nen 102 CM Full HD B650 von Samsung kann ich stellen oder auch nen LG 47 Full HD 3D

ne andre plattform mit Q6600/E8500 und 3 Way SLI Board 780 i sli 

ne phantom GTX 580 habe ich auch noch rum liegen im Schrank

oder eben mein aktuelles Sys das man kuckt wie Stark sich was wie verändert, wenn man es ändert. Aber die Leute fehlen die da mit machen. Schade... Wohne eh arleine hab eigne Büde und hier nerVt auch keiner gg.


P.S Post über mir, deswegen braucht man ja auch SLI weill 3 Bildschirme in der Auflösung und einer Karte reicht nicht wirklich. Und schaltet man Vision Sourround 3D hinzu ist es vorbei mit einer Karte ! ! !

2 Karten
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-680-sli-review/15 ja ok 2 karten schaffen 101 fps, in BF 3 aber ohne Vision Sourround ich schätze 3 schaffen 150 fps schaltest du Vision Sourround hinzu halbieren sich die fps auf die hälfte ca. bei 3 karten dürften es dann zwischen 60-75 fps sein. Und bei 2 karten 45-50 fps im 3D Modus, ich würde nur Vision Sourround ohne 3D nehmen. Warte auf Stärkere Karten, oder kauf dir 3 Stk. Aber troztdem ich finde die GTX 680 schon ziemlich gut, darher möchte ich mir ne 2 anschaffen die gleiche nochmal. Weill ich möchte mir irgendwann mal 3 Bildschirme hollen, die Vision Sourround für mich machen. Das reicht mir erstmal, fürs erste.

3Karten
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-680-3way-sli-review/14

3 Grafikkarten sind heavy, vielleicht wenn man irgendwann die GTX 680 billig kriegen kann, aber für den mom würde ich nicht mehr als 2 hollen.

Weill im Artikel steht drinne 2 brauchen nur die karten 385 Watt ca. und bei 3 Karten biste schon bei 500 Watt nur für die karten heftig also 1200 Watt NT sollte schon sein und nen 3 - 4 Way SLI Board


----------



## stefan79gn (23. Juni 2012)

Mich würd mal interessieren wie es ausschaut mit den Ram der Gpu. die GTX670/680 haben ja "nur" 2gbram was normal reichen sollte aber wenn man mit 2-3 Monitoren Spielt sprich dann nen sli oder tripple sli system nutzt ob da nicht eher der Ram ausgeht weil 2gb sind dann denke ich schnell der Flaschenhals besonders wenn dann noch 3d zugeschaltet wird. Denke da lohnen sich dann eventuell nen cf system aus 2 7970 mit je 3gb. Hat sowas mal jemand getestet inwiefern da der Ram zum Flaschenhals wird?
Das wäre mal nice to know.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (23. Juni 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren wie es ausschaut mit den Ram der Gpu. die GTX670/680 haben ja "nur" 2gbram was normal reichen sollte aber wenn man mit 2-3 Monitoren Spielt sprich dann nen sli oder tripple sli system nutzt ob da nicht eher der Ram ausgeht weil 2gb sind dann denke ich schnell der Flaschenhals besonders wenn dann noch 3d zugeschaltet wird. Denke da lohnen sich dann eventuell nen cf system aus 2 7970 mit je 3gb. Hat sowas mal jemand getestet inwiefern da der Ram zum Flaschenhals wird?
> Das wäre mal nice to know.


 
Ich glaube nicht das es so schlimm ist, den beide Karten haben im SLI 2 gb Vram. Und da beide nur halbbilder Rechnen ist das denke ich kein problem, sonst würde nVidia nicht die möglichkeit geben. Das man bis zu 4 Karten betreiben kann. Aber du hast schon recht, für die ewigkeit sind die Karten wohl nicht gebaut worden thema 2 x 2 Gb Vram . Aber wie schon erwähnt bis Ende nägsten jahres würde ich mir mit SLI ob 2 Way oder 3 Way keine sorgen machen, den solange es kein neues Direct X gibt werden die Karten reichen denke ich.

P.S  http://www.unrealengine.com/unreal_engine_4
 Unreal Engine 4 enables you to achieve high-end visuals, while remaining both scalable and accessible to make games for low-spec PCs. Und wenn es so ist, wird der PC mit 2 Karten noch lange reichen denke ich. Da angeblich ja schon eine reichen soll. Hat man aber 2 ist auch Physik X locker drinne und Vision Sourround.


----------



## Grinsemann (24. Juni 2012)

MP3 verbraucht beispielsweise rucki zucki über 2GB ram. Da braucht man ja nur auf 4xaa stellen und der vram liegt schon bei 1080p über dem max. mit etwa 2,17 gig v-ram. Auf der 2GB Variante sieht das dann so aus 2030MB vramauslastung und einige Ruckler. Selbst ohne AA benötigt das Game ca 980 MB vram. 
Aber jetzt eine Frage von mir.: verdreifacht sich die Ramauslastung bei 3 TFTs oder liegt die nur doppelt so hoch??


----------



## GrEmLiNg (24. Juni 2012)

Kommt auf das System an, und wieviele Karten man drinne hat. Ich glaube sowieso nicht, das dies für eine Karte gemacht worden ist. Rockstar kann ja nix darfür das ihr nur eine Karte habt, ich denke wie auch Physik X ist es eben für SLI gemacht. Das gleiche wie Vision Sourround 3D auch für SLI gemacht worden ist, und nicht nur für eine Karte  da die fps halbiert werden.


----------



## PitBull (24. Juni 2012)

Also bei meinen 7970 spielt es keine Rolle wie viele Karten eingebaut sind. RAM Auslastung ist immer die selbe.

Leider habe ich bis jetzt nicht getestet wie sich die RAM Auslastung von 1 auf 3 Monitoren auswirkt, nur bei 3 Monitoren ist AA fast tödlich, meistens gehen nur 2xAA sonst sind selbst meine 3GB am Limit.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (24. Juni 2012)

Und das ist doch komisch, war es nicht Cheaf Entwickler Mark Rhein der eins sagte. Die Grafikkarten haben zu wenig Vram, hätten sie viel mehr. Würden Games höhere Aufgelöste Texturen haben, was aufjedenfall besser wäre. Aber ich denke im SLI sind 2 GB Vram pro Karte schon viel, da nur halbe Bilder von der Karte berechnet werden müß.


----------



## KaterTom (24. Juni 2012)

Mit den halben Bildern befindest du dich im Irrtum! Die Karten berechnen abwechselnd jeweils das ganze Bild, der VRAM-Inhalt ist deshalb bei beiden Karten identisch.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2012)

selbst bei halben bildern muss der Ram mit den gleichen Daten gefüllt sein würde ich sagen.


----------



## Grinsemann (24. Juni 2012)

PitBull schrieb:


> Also bei meinen 7970 spielt es keine Rolle wie viele Karten eingebaut sind. RAM Auslastung ist immer die selbe.
> 
> Leider habe ich bis jetzt nicht getestet wie sich die RAM Auslastung von 1 auf 3 Monitoren auswirkt, nur bei 3 Monitoren ist AA fast tödlich, meistens gehen nur 2xAA sonst sind selbst meine 3GB am Limit.


 

?? wo ist denn mein Post hin??..oder habe ich das eben nicht abgeschickt!??! 

kannst du bitte mal genau nachschauen bitte. Schon sehr interessant 
also einmal die Auslastung von 1 auf 3 Monitore jeweils ohne aa, 2x aa. Ich denke mit 4x aa wird sich das Game schließen bei dir.


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub auch das bei Höheren Auflösungen bei Sli egal ob 2 oder drei Monitore eher der Ram limitiert bevor die Leistung ausgereizt wird. Denke wennman 2 Monitore nutzt oder 3 und dann noch hohe Auflösungen fährt und oder 3d nutzt, machen sich 3gb oder 4 gb bei nvidia oder amd schon bezahlt. Sicher kannman mit nem Gepsann aus 2 gtx 680 mit je 2gb auch super spielen aber es wird denke ich wenn auch nur kurz zu nachladeruckler kommen. Inwiefern das ist sicher Abhängig vom Spiel und der Nachlademenge.


----------



## PitBull (24. Juni 2012)

Gehe gleich mit meiner Frau essen eventuell heute oder morgen Abend.

Spiel wird Hard Reset, da komme ich mit 4xAA nicht mehr klar, also gutes Game zum testen  reichen 10 Minuten zum testen?


----------



## Grinsemann (24. Juni 2012)

denke schon


----------



## Fortress85 (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Habe eine Gigabyte 7950 möchte demnächst noch eine 7950 besorgen.

Jetzt meine Frage: gibt es Probleme andere Herstellerkarten zu benutzten z.B.Sapphire oder ist es nicht zu empfehlen.Wenn würde ich mir auch ne 7950 holen bin nur noch nicht sicher welchen hersteller.

MFG eddy


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

Das spielt keine Rolle, solange es der gleiche Grafikchip ist. Persönlich würde ich aber 2 gleiche Karten nehmen. Warum?  

Wenn Du 2 Karten im Custom-Design einbauen willst, solltest Du auf eine gute Gehäusebelüftung achten, 3-4 Gehäuselüfter wären da angesagt.


----------



## Grinsemann (25. Juni 2012)

Grundsätzlich sollte ein CF aus unterschiedlicher Herkunft (Gleicher Chip aber anderer Hersteller der Karte) funktionieren. Dennoch gilt es das man möglichst gleiche Karten verwendet wo die Hauptbioseinstellungen identisch sind um Probleme zu vermeiden.
Es KÖNNEN Probleme auftauchen wenn die Taktraten zu unterschiedlich sind oder die Rammenge differenzen aufweist. I.d.R wird die bessere Karte nur Taktmäßig ausgebremst und es stehen beispielsweise in einer Combo mit unterschiedlichem vram dann auch nur die kleinere Menge an Ram zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tremonia (25. Juni 2012)

Servus,

ich möchte mich an alle SLI-Benutzer wenden und fragen, wie ihr das neue "Adaptive Vsync" findet bzw. ob es die Versprechen bei euch hält.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist das ja ein riesiger Schritt und räumt einen wesentlichen Nachteil - die Mikroruckler - aus dem Weg.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Für welche Spiele nutzt ihr es? (mich würde hier besonders Just Cause 2 und Crysis interessieren)


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2012)

Tremonia schrieb:


> ich möchte mich an alle SLI-Benutzer wenden und fragen, wie ihr das neue "Adaptive Vsync" findet bzw. ob es die Versprechen bei euch hält.
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen ist das ja ein riesiger Schritt und räumt einen wesentlichen Nachteil - die Mikroruckler - aus dem Weg.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Für welche Spiele nutzt ihr es? (mich würde hier besonders Just Cause 2 und Crysis interessieren)


 
Adaptive VSync hat nichts mit Mikrorucklern zu tun. Es verhindert nur dass die Framrate sofort von 60 auf 30 fällt wenn die Grafikkarte nicht mehr die Leistung hat um 60 Frames halten zu können.
Perfekt ist das aber trotzdem nicht da du so Tearing hast.


----------



## Tremonia (25. Juni 2012)

Achso ok, dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Spielt ihr mit "adaptive vsync"? wie beurteilt ihr das Ganze?

Hbat ihr lieber kurzfristiges Tearing, sobald die FPS unter 60 geraten oder findet ihr das klassische Vsync mit einer plötzlichen Senkung auf 30 FPS usw. besser?


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juni 2012)

NEIN.

Ich spiele aber generell ohne Vsync (da 120Hz Monitor und hier Tearing nicht so sehr auffällt) außer in Dirt 3. Hier gibt es böse Mikroruckler ohne V-Sync
um dort aber den, durch V-Sync auftretenden Inputlag zu umgehen/reduzieren habe ich einen Framelimiter von 118 FPS eingestellt.

Und hier ist adapt. V-Sync eher kontraproduktiv da es durch den 118er Limiter VSync einfach komplett auszuschalten scheint, was wiederum in Mikrorucklern resultiert.

adapt. V-Sync ist bestimmt nen tolles Feature wenn ein Spiel nicht zum Mikroruckeln neigt und/oder einem ist der minimale Inputlag egal.
Aber für mich eben eher uninteressant.

In den restlichen Spielen ist einfach nur nen 120FPS Limiter drinnen
Was in den meisten Games auch locker erreicht wird


----------



## Grinsemann (26. Juni 2012)

hmm,
Beispiel BF3 @ 2x GTX680 
ohne v-sync für mich nicht zu ertragen.
Das wird ein Gehoppel von 60-200fps. v-sync an, gestaltet sich das Bild schon ruhiger. Hier schwanken die fps zwischen 70-120. Mit A-vsync an bin ich schon beeindruckt. Hier liegen die fps zwischen 105 und 120 (außer bei Caspian Border - welche ich höchst selten spiele) was eine recht ruhige Verlaufskuve ergibt.
Den fps Limiter müsste ich also bei 105 ansetzen. Da es mir so schon gefällt belasse ich es dabei


----------



## GrEmLiNg (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal ne frage, und zwah welche CPU wird benötigt um 2 GTX 680 SC ausfahren zu können. So das die CPU die beiden Karten nicht bremst ???


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2012)

Dein vorhandener i5-2500K reicht völlig aus. 4GHz ist auch ein guter Wert, ich merke keinen Unterschied beim Spielen, ob die  CPU mit 4 oder 4,5 oder 5 GHz läuft.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

Erst musst du dir selbst mal die Frage stellen wieso du überhaupt 2 GTx 680 haben willst. Reicht eine nicht?


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2012)

Um BF3 "durchgehend" mit 120fps zocken zu können 

und meiner Meinung bremst selbst mein i7 3770k in manchen Situationen.
Aber ich habe ihn ja auch nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Um BF3 "durchgehend" mit 120fps zocken zu können


 
Auf 3 Monitoren?


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2012)

Selbst in FullHD bekommts mein Rechner nicht auf Ultra-Settings hin die 120fps zu halten.
Aber das ist dann denke ich, wie gesagt, CPU-Limit.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

Teste es doch aus. Statt Ultra Setting eben Midrange Settings.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2012)

Alles was die Geo angeht habe ich auch auf Mid oder Min.
Und schon kann ich (außer in CQ) die 120fps halten


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2012)

Dann kauf dir eine schnellere CPU.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2012)

nicht schon wieder 

der mein kleiner i5 750 durfte doch letztens erst dem 3770 weichen


----------



## GrEmLiNg (1. Juli 2012)

ja möchte später auch 3 Bildschirme haben, deswegen die 2 GTX 680. Und ausserdem mag ich das Design der Karte freue mich auf meine 2 Karte


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Juli 2012)

zwei scheinen aber gerade so zu reichen für Tripplehead


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Juli 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Selbst in FullHD bekommts mein Rechner nicht auf Ultra-Settings hin die 120fps zu halten.
> Aber das ist dann denke ich, wie gesagt, CPU-Limit.


 
glaube ich nicht, denn sonst wären die Karten nicht zu 99 und die zweite zu 98% ausgelastet.
CPU Limit dorthingehend, das die CPUs bei BF3 ohnehin nur auf ca 40% dümpeln, egal welcher Takt. Erst sowas wie ein Q9650 kommt auf 80%. Bremse ala DICE


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juli 2012)

wer hat gesagt das meine Karten bei ~98% Last sind?
in BF3 sind die Karten zw.70% und 90% (Framelimiter)
Auch in Sitiationen in denen in keine 120fps mehr erreiche.

mfg


----------



## Grinsemann (2. Juli 2012)

aha..ist ja komisch, denn mit A-Vsync immer 99/98% bei mir und schaffe die 120 auch nicht konstant.
Ganz übel auf Sharqi auf dem Funkhausdach mit Blick richtung Hotel. Hier sogar ~70 fps


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juli 2012)

hmm
kann ich nicht bestätigen

hier meine Auslastungskurve(n) bei aktivierten V-Sync.
gespielt Conquest Large 48/48 Spielern auf Noshahr-Kanäle.

Ultra-setting
Bewegungsunschärfe aus

auch hier gab es Framedrops auf 60-70fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

Also meine 2 Karte ist jetzt da, aber ich glaube nicht. Das mein 650 Watt Bequiet NT reicht für SLI. Da müß nen 1k NT / 850  her 

Nur was ich net verstehe eine Karte braucht ja 38 A 12 V, habe 56 A auf 12 Volt aber wenn ich 38 x 2 nehme komme ich auf 78 A die man auf der 12 V haben müß stimmt das ?

Weill dann wäre es ein 1000 Watt NT was man braucht mit 83 A auf 12 V schiene

Hab nach geschaut hab nen Bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 650 Watt 52 A 12 V max leistung 624 Watt bissel wenig für SLI


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Das reicht schon, hier nimmt das gesamte Testsystem (i7-2600K auf 4,5GHz) unter Last gerade mal ~430 Watt auf: Kurztest: GTX 680 SLI vs. HD 7970 CF (Seite 7) - ComputerBase


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

Cool müß ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Ruf vorsichtshalber aber schon mal die Feuerwehr


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

Brauch ich nicht den es geht wirklich, ist ja heftig. Wie goil ist das den


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Wie ist denn die Lautstärke? Und die Temperatur der oberen Karte unter Last?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

Müß ich noch ausprobieren, ich starte mal BF 3 und dann schau ich mir mal die Temps an.


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Gut, ich warte solange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

Also die erste karte liegt zwischen 60-70 C auslastung 64 %  in Operation Firestorm nach 15 min Daddeln auf einem 64 slot Server. Wenn ich noch raus finde, wie ich die 2 GPU da einbinden kann. Dann ist alles ok 

idle 44 C


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Dann kannst Du ja jetzt Deines Amtes walten, so als staatlich geprüfter Grafikaufdreher 

Wie sieht es mit µRuckler aus, z.B. bei Unigine Heaven? Das ist recht empfindlich, was Mikroruckler angeht.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

Müß ich später testen, weill müß leider gleich zur Wörke. Kann erst heute Abend ab 23 uhr, wieder schreiben das ist das problem. spät schicht habe ich 14-22 uhr 

Aber nix desto trotz werde ich am WE, alles genau beleuchten und ein ausführliches Review schreiben. Und vielen Usern versuchen zu helfen, auch SLI zu kriegen. Denn man müß einfach sagen es ist wirklich goil 

Denn die Karte geht nicht unter 80 fps max ist 110 fps gewesen, und von mir aus können die reuch jetzt alle großen Titel launchen wie sie wollen  Und das alles in Ultra Settings 

Man SLI ist so goil, hab noch niee sowas goiles erlebt


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Juli 2012)

Wie ist denn die Speicherauslastung bei deinem SLI System?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2012)

Mein System verbraucht unübertaktet (OK GPU auf 1150MHz + 132% Powerlimit) unter Volllast (Furmark + Prime) 650W.

Also genau 650W gemessen zw. Steckdose und Netzteil.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (5. Juli 2012)

hatte 63 % bei BF 3 in Operation Firestorm 64 slot Server, aber ich werde gleich mal Unigen Heaven veröffentlichen.

Hab erstmal wieder auf Standard Takt gemacht, weill die 4,1 Ghz laufen irgendwie noch net stabiel. Ich müß mich mal am WE mit sauberem Sys darmit beschäftigen, aber im mom reicht die Power Dicke 


http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6473124 Das nenne ich mal gescheiht viel points


----------



## stefan79gn (6. Juli 2012)

Mach mal die Werte hier in unigine Heaven rein.ocaholic - ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Top - Grafikkarten - Reviews Damit man besser Vergleichen kann gegenüber ner Single Karte,


----------



## Softy (6. Juli 2012)

@Gremling

Mach doch mal hier mit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html

Dann hättest Du einen prima Vergleich zu anderen SLI / Crossfire Systemen.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. Juli 2012)

Ja uni heaven werde ich mal probieren mom, ich fange gleich mal an


----------



## Maikmaik01 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo 
Ich hab  ne Frage im Bezug auf 2 HD7970 im CR.
Müssen alle 2 CF-Kabel angeschlossen werden oder nur 1?
Welche(r) Anschlüss(e) muss ich nemen?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juli 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Müß ich später testen, weill müß leider gleich zur Wörke. Kann erst heute Abend ab 23 uhr, wieder schreiben das ist das problem. spät schicht habe ich 14-22 uhr
> 
> Aber nix desto trotz werde ich am WE, alles genau beleuchten und ein ausführliches Review schreiben. Und vielen Usern versuchen zu helfen, auch SLI zu kriegen. Denn man müß einfach sagen es ist wirklich goil
> 
> ...



Bist du einer der mir helfen kann *hust* 

habe auch 2x 680 GTX ... und würde gerne Grafikvergleiche anstellen was die Fps betrifft ... welche Games hast du noch so bei dennen du Benchmarks machen kannst ? 

Habe so im schnitt im 93 fps ~ 
max so 132~
mini so 75 ~


Ich lade mir auch schnell mal uni heaven und mach den Bench ...bg ^^


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Bist du einer der mir helfen kann *hust*
> 
> habe auch 2x 680 GTX ... und würde gerne Grafikvergleiche anstellen was die Fps betrifft ... welche Games hast du noch so bei dennen du Benchmarks machen kannst ?
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn ich nicht derjenige bin, von dem du die Antwort erwartest, wären Spiele die ich hier mal benchen könnte.

- BF3
- Max Payne 3
- Dirt 2
- Dirt 3
- RD Grid
- HL2 (EP1 & 2 ohne CM11)
- Portal 2
- World in Conflict
- Skyrim


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juli 2012)

Finde das Pc Hardware Forum echt klasse ... da melden sich sofort immer Leute die einem Helfen : ) 

Thx@all 

Hier wärn mal meine Dirt 3 Bench 

Dirt 3 Benchmark 2x680 SLI 4xMsaa
http://www7.pic-upload.de/08.07.12/akt1bzwmxml4.jpg

8xMsaa 
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15028358/Dirt8fach.jpg.html

Ohne Msaa (AUS)
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15028557/ohne.jpg.html


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juli 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht derjenige bin, von dem du die Antwort erwartest, wären Spiele die ich hier mal benchen könnte.
> 
> - BF3
> - Max Payne 3
> ...


 Max Payne und Dirt 3 und BF3 ... die anderen Games habe ich nicht ... .bzw ... doch World in Conflict aber hat das Ding nen eigenen Benchmark integriert oder ?


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2012)

Also WIC hat nen eigenen Benchmark.

bei den anderen kann man sich ja an den PCGH-benchmark orientieren.

mfg


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juli 2012)

hier ein schöner Test. Die Ergebnisse decken sich mit meinen.

Test: 2x GeForce GTX 690 im Quad-SLI

auch Surround ist aufgegriffen.

Man sieht also das 4GB Karten derzeit nonsense sind für alle Einstellungen ohne Inspector
Das ist ein gutes Omen und ein schlechtes Omen für mich. Das Gute, ich behalte meine 2GB Karten. Das schlechte, ich benötige noch 2 Karten 

Bevor ich also die Karten für 800,-€ verticke und 300,-€ drauf lege für zwei neue 4GB Karten, packe ich das Geld lieber und kauf ersmal noch eine. Für ne 4. ..hmm, das dauert wohl noch ein wenig.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Juli 2012)

2x690GTX karten ... möchte wissen wann das Spiel rauskommt das soviel Leistung braucht ... auser es so gemacht wie Risen 2 ... dann is das sicher bald der Fall


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juli 2012)

wenn du dir den Link anschaust und auf den unteren 2 Screens (5760x1080) die fps Leistung anschaust, könnte Theoretisch noch ne 690 her^^ 120hz ftw


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Juli 2012)

hab leider nicht soviel platz für 3 Monitore ... aber wenn ichs hätte und das Geld für 3x690er dann joa


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Juli 2012)

wenn das Ginge *G*
mit 2x690 oder 4x680 schon so dermaßen am Limit zu sein ist krass. Vor Allem auch enttäuschend zu sehen, dass BF3 gerade mal bei 74fps rumlungert mit Quad SLI^^ Dann müsste man mit ner 3. Karte irgendwo bei gerade 60 flüssig werdenden fps liegen. Dann auch noch ohne AA. 

was sagt uns das? Die Grafikkartenindustrie kommt den Ansprüchen der Enthusiasten nicht nach


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2012)

Mehr als 4 GPU's funktioniert nicht. Also würde eine 3. GTX690 Null bringen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (10. Juli 2012)

Ich würde gerne wissen was bei meinen System falsch läuft ... oder ist es alles nur Einbildung da die Benchmarks auf den Seiten nicht ganz stimmen ... 
bei The Witcher 2 bekomm ich mit Max. Einstellungen ohne übersampling gerade mal 60~70 fps hin ... die Werte die ich normal mit einer Karte haben sollte ... habe aber 2 Karten und SLI ist auch aktiv :< 
benütze 304.79 Beta Treiber


http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15062720/heaven.jpg.html


----------



## Grinsemann (11. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mehr als 4 GPU's funktioniert nicht. Also würde eine 3. GTX690 Null bringen


 
wäre ja mal ne Option für die GPU Industrie das hin zu bekommen  ... für ganz extreme.
Theoretisch müsste es doch ne Treibersache sein bei Dual GPUs, oder irre ich?


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Juli 2012)

@Thomas hast du schonmal überlegt das deine Cpu vieleicht einfach bremst? Bzw. die SPielbaren fps mit deiner CPU nicht viel höher gehen?
Die Benchmarks und Vergelichsteste sind meistens mit übertakteten i5 und i7 gemacht die nun mal mehr Leistung pro mhz und Kern liefern.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2012)

Na seiner war ja auch übertaktet, auf 4,9 GHz. Das dürften etwa 400 MHz mehr sein, als die meisten Tester einstellen...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juli 2012)

Naja das einzige Game bei dem ich bei den Fps geguckt habe war Battlefield 3 am anfang im Wagen der ersten Mission ... 123 Fps und mit 4.6 ghz Cpu takt hatte ich 125 Fps, i 7 3820 taktet normal mit 3.6 ghz und mit boost auf 3.8 Ghz

Habe die CPU jetzt wieder auf ihren ursprungstakt zurück gestellt.
Mit den erhöhten CPU takt wirds wohl stimmen das die CPU die 2 ausbremst ... aber habe gestern auch durch diese SLI Bits mehr Fps hinbekommen in The Witcher 2 , mit übersampling warns vorher nur so 33~ fps und mit dem neuen hatte ich dann 50~70 fps und ohne übersampling sogar 130~ 
Scheinbar sind viele Games noch gar nicht so 100% auf die 6xx GPus getestet und laufen auch nicht so gut drauf.

Mit meinen alten 470er im SLI hatte ich nie probleme mit zu wenig fps ^^


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Juli 2012)

4,9ghz mit nem phenom x6? unter Wasser oder?
Naja in den Benchmarks laufen die cpus miestens übertaktet auf über 4ghz um ne cpu limitierung auszuschließen. und der rest des systems spielt auch mit rein, Sprich ssd oder festplatte, system auf extra platte etc. Arbeitsspeicher usw.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juli 2012)

Naja das Asus Rampage IV Extreme sollte ja dafür ausgelegt sein auf höher Leistung zu fahren ... ist ja auch ein reines Boad zum übertakten ... ich mein für meine Verwendung wars oder ist es sowieso geldverschwendung gewesen ... keinen plan ... es liegen ja auch Overclocking Profile im Bios bei die man laden kann ... die frage ist nur für nen lehen wie mir ob man die auch nutzen sollte .. ... ich denke da wärs besser mir 1600 mhz ram zubesorgen wenn man sowas macht oder ... 1333 Mhz HyperX sind dafür wohl nicht so gut als wie diese Veng... oder wie die heißen ...


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Juli 2012)

den Ram wirst du nicht spürbar merken sprich den Unterschied von 1333 zu 1600er. Davon abgesehen nutzt nen Übertakterboard null wenn der Chip nicht mitmacht. 4,9ghz mit nem x6 find ich naja ohne wasserkühlung schon kaum realisierbar,lasse mich aber gern durch screenshots eines besseren belehren!
Poste doch bitte mal deine kompletten Komponenten bitte.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2012)

Ihr redet scheinbar aneinander vorbei! Der eine redet von einem X6, der andere von einem 3820!


----------



## stefan79gn (11. Juli 2012)

ja sorry hatte irgendwie nen x6 im kopf, falschgelesen. habe im anderen thread gerade geschaut dort steht ja was er hat
Corsire Force3 GT ( 120Gb) System
2 TB Datenplatte
2x680 GTX (SLI)
i 7 3820 (2011 Sockel)
8 Gb Ram (1333 Mhz)

sieht eigendlich normal aus das System. Dann liegs wohl am Spiel. Wobei ich mehrere Spiele testen würde und wenn der fps Unterschied in allen Spielen weniger als auf Vergleichbaren Systemen ist dann würd ich suchen wo das Problem ist. So sehe ich eigendlich kein Problem.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Juli 2012)

ps. habe ne Wasserkühlung drauf ... Wärmeleitpaste habe ich von Artec cooling welche aufgetragen und läuft bei normaler Raumtemp. bei 22 ohne last und unter volllast bei 44 grad 

Naja ... bei den 3D Marks   passen die Ergebnisse ja .... das ist ja das komische an der Sache nur bei Games sind sie halt nicht so hoch wie in den Benchmarks aber nach dennen kann man sich ja leider nicht richten da die meisten Cpus übertaktet sind.
Aber wo sollte den sonst ein Problem liegen wenn SLI Aktiv ist ... keine Bildfehler sind und das System stabil läuft und auch den 304.79 Beta drauf habe der wohl am besten läuft von allen 6xx treibern.

Das hier hat mir geholfen bei The Witcher 2 ... bei den Fps, habem sich so zu sagen verdoppelt ... habs nicht für möglich gehalten das sowas klappt nur weil man paar Zahlen ändert XD 
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=509912


----------



## darthshadow (15. Juli 2012)

Da es leider kein NVidia Surround Thread wie bei AMD gibt schreibe ich nun hier rein, ich möchte bald auch in den Genuss von Triple Monitoring kommen und werde mir bald 2x folgende Graka kaufen:

ASUS - Grafikkarten- ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5

oder

http://ch.asus.com/de/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC2T3GD5/

Passt die überhaupt 2x auf ein Mainboard und genügt der IvBridge 3770k um das SLI zu betreiben ?

Irgendwie weiss ich eben noch nicht, ob AMD 7970 oder NVidia 680 für Triple Monitoring ?

Wie sieht es mit Mass Effect in Triple Monitoring aus ?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Für 2 Triple-Slot Karten brauchst Du ein Board mit hohem Abstand zwischen den beiden PCIe x16 Slots, z.B. Produktvergleich 

Und ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse. Der i7 (auch der i5-3570K) reicht aus.


----------



## MarkusFTW (15. Juli 2012)

er meint triple sli


----------



## darthshadow (15. Juli 2012)

Beim Formula geht dies nicht ?

Wie ist so das EVGA Z77 FTW, Z77  Mainboard ? Man hört von dem so nichts


----------



## MarkusFTW (15. Juli 2012)

DU BRAUCHST KEIN TRIPLE SLI FÜR 3 MONITORE!!!! glaub den leuten doch!


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Beim Formula V würde ich keine 2 Triple-Slot Karten einbauen, weil da nur 2 Slots zwischen den beiden PCIe x16 Slots sind.

Ich hätte keine Bedenken, das EVGA Board zu kaufen  Hier ein Test dazu: http://www.guru3d.com/article/evga-z77-ftw-review/


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2012)

MarkusFTW schrieb:
			
		

> DU BRAUCHST KEIN TRIPLE SLI FÜR 3 MONITORE!!!! glaub den leuten doch!



Lies bitte erst mal richtig worum es geht. Es geht um ZWEI Triple Slot Grafikkarten für den Triple-Monitor Betrieb.


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Habe hier mal aufmerksam durchgelesen und mir würde SLI mit einer GTX680 auch interessieren.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste welche Games Triple Monitoring unterstützen ? Genügt ein 1000W Netzteil für SLI ?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Die meisten aktuellen Spiele sollten auf 3 Monitoren spielbar sein.

Für 2 GTX680's reicht auch ein hochwertiges Netzteil ab 550 Watt: Kurztest: GTX 680 SLI vs. HD 7970 CF (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Ich würde aber (wieder) zu einer GTX690 greifen. Die ist leiser als 2 GTX680's und die Mikroruckler-Problematik ist da besser gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Okay danke für die Antwort.

Du meinst nur eine einzige GTX690 für TripleMonitoring oder auch 2x690 (was natürlich ne stolzer Happen ist) ?


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Ich meine eine GTX690. Allerdings hat die GTX 690 "nur" 2GB VRAM pro GPU. Bei 3x FullHD könnte es sein, dass der VRAM überläuft, wenn Du viel AA /AF und Texture Packs oder so reinkloppst (auf der anderen Seite dürfte das sogar eine GTX690 überfordern )

Da könnte man schon über 2 GTX670's oder  GTX680's mit 4GB VRAM nachdenken:GTX 670/GTX 680, Speichergröße: ab 4GB 

Oder 2x HD7970 mit 3GB VRAM: HD 7970

Wie sieht denn der Rest Deines Systems aus?


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Hm die Radeon HD7970 habe ich mir eben auch angeschaut und kann mich wirklich nicht für AMD oder NVidia entscheiden, ist Eye Infinity bei AMD nicht besser ausgereift bei Triple Monitoring als NVidia Surround (man findet da praktisch nichts) ?

Z.b so eine EVGA GeForce 670 Uebergetakt, wie z.b diese ?:

*EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+, 4GB*

oder ne 7970

*ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM0-U0UAY0BZ)*
*HIS Radeon HD 7970 IceQ X2 Turbo, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (H797QMT3G2M)*

Rest des Systems ist noch in Planung, dachte sicher mal an ne 3770k auf Z77 Sockel


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

AMD hat mehr Erfahrung beim  Multimonitoring, das ist richtig. 3 Bildschirme mit einer GPU wird (bis auf ein paar exotische Ausnahmen) erst ab der GTX6xx unterstützt, bei AMD schon viel länger. Aber inwiefern das eine Rolle spielt, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Die werksseitige Übertaktung würde ich mir schenken. Bei EVGA kannst Du selbst übertakten, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Hmhm also doch eher eine AMD Karte wie die 7970 ?! Hmhm schaut man im Net ist aber anscheinend ne SLI mit 680 die beste Wahl. Natürlich will ich da möglichst wenig Microrucklern haben

Eine EVGA GTX690 würde alleine ohne im Crossfire Verbund genügen 3 Monitore zu betreiben oder sagt ihr schon, wenn 3 Monitore dann SLI oder Crossfire ?


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Die 690 oder 2 680 schaffen das bestimmt auch , abhängig von Spiel zu Spiel ,Leistungstechnisch. Aber Je nach Spiel,Mod,Auflösung kann dir der Vram eng werden. Das bedenken manche nicht. Hier im Forum gibs jemand der MEinte im Max Payne 3 hat er mit nem Sli System aus 2 gtx680 a 2gb 4gb vram. Bei Sli und bei CF hat man immer nur den Vram den eine Karte hat sprich 2 gtx 680 mit je 2gb vram dann sind es n ur 2 gb vram.
Er ist zwar felsenfest überzeug das die Leute nur Neidisch sind aber es ist nun mal ne Tatsache. DEswegen lohnt sich bei SLI und CF  3gb vram und mehr wenn man höhere Auflösungen und oder Grafikmods nutzen mag und keine Kompromisse eingehen will wie aa/AF runterstellen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juli 2012)

Ich sehe es immer als entweder, oder. Denn die Leistung eines SLI Systems ist halt auch begrenzt. Zocke ich auf drei Screens, dann ist bei anspruchsvollen Titeln eh keine Leistungsreserve mehr vorhanden um auch noch Textur Mods, Downsampling o.Ä., bei gleichzeitig spielbaren Framerates zu nutzen. Und auch trotz SLI/CF muss man, unabhängig vom VRAM,  je nach dem "normales" AA reduzieren, wenn man auf Triple-Screen zockt.

Klar, viel VRAM kann nicht schaden. Aber überbewerten würde ich das Thema jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Nein das stimmt nur bin gerade da ich mit dem User schon nen Streitgespräch im Forum hatte auf sein sysProfil gestoßen und dort schreibt er :ZitatAnfang: " es gibt aber auch Böse Leute ausm ATI Lager die sagen. Das sich eine  Zweite Grafikkarte garnicht lohnt, weill angeblich die GTX 680 ja nur 2  GB Vram hat. Diese These kann ich aber wiederlegen, es gibt kein Spiel  das die Vollen 2 GB Vram voll auslastet. In Max Payne 3 habe ich sogar  4096 MB Vram, wobei mir irgend jemand von PC Games HW im Forum meint zu  erzählen das ginge ja garnicht, da jede Karte für sich Arbeitet man aber  niemals die doppelte Vram menge haben kann. Und ich sage mal das was  der jenige meint zu erzählen ist schlicht weg falsch. Es kommt aufs  Spiel an, wieviel Vram einem zur Verfügung steht." ZitatEnde:
Naja und wenn ich dann sowas lese weiß ich nihct ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. Wenn sowas der Falsche liest denkt jemand vieleicht das wenn er sich zwei karten mit je 2gb vram kauft er 2 gb vram hat.
Davon abgesehen sollte man auch imemr gucken wie hoch der Aufpreis bezüglich mehr vrams ist.
Ich persöhnlich sehe es ja so wenn der Aufpreis von einer 2gb zu 4gb Karte nihct zu groß ist dann würd ich diese immer bevorzugen. Bei Amd cf systemen zb hat man ja bei der 7000er serie nen gb mehr was sicher nicht schadet. Und das man eventuell Alternativ bissel aa/af runterstellt um die vramauslastung zu reduzieren ist ja nen gesunder kompromiss da man den Unterschied eh meistens kaum sieht.


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> " es gibt aber auch Böse Leute ausm ATI Lager die sagen. Das sich eine  Zweite Grafikkarte garnicht lohnt, weill angeblich die GTX 680 ja nur 2  GB Vram hat. Diese These kann ich aber wiederlegen, es gibt kein Spiel  das die Vollen 2 GB Vram voll auslastet. In Max Payne 3 habe ich sogar  4096 MB Vram, wobei mir irgend jemand von PC Games HW im Forum meint zu  erzählen das ginge ja garnicht, da jede Karte für sich Arbeitet man aber  niemals die doppelte Vram menge haben kann. Und ich sage mal das was  der jenige meint zu erzählen ist schlicht weg falsch. Es kommt aufs  Spiel an, wieviel Vram einem zur Verfügung steht."



Manche Leute sollte lieber mal einen Rechtschreibkurs belegen, als in Hardwareforen zu posten


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

zitat von stefan79gn klingt als habe ich das geschrieben.Ich habs nur rauskopiert  !


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich meinte natürlich nicht Dich. 

@*MegGalvtron*

Wie sieht denn der Rest Deines (geplanten) Systems aus?


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juli 2012)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema VRam:

Ich hatte vorher ein 580er SLI mit 1,5GB / Karte... wenn man BF3 jetzt nicht grade auf Ultra aufreist (was sowieso nicht flüssig läuft), dann sind 1,5 GB genug. Wenn auch hart an der Grenze, aber 2 GB / Karte sollte momentan wohl jedem Spiel reichen, wenn nicht, wie schon geschrieben wurde, Texturmods oder ähnliches mit rein geprügelt werden...

Und das nur der Vram von einer Karte genutzt wird ist richtig, auch wenn manche Spiele was anderes anzeigen. Bei Rockstargames sowieso immer, wenn man der Verknüpfung -nomemrestrictions anhängt^^ (GTA IV lässt grüßen)! Wer was anderes behauptet ist dumm :p


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Habe noch kurz im Net Recherchen durchgeführt, es ist also schon so, geht es in eine höhere Auflösung (wie z.b Triple Monitoring) hat die Radeon 7970 die Nase vorn, siehe Link:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 22) - ComputerBase

Denke auch, entweder ne übertakte GTX680 mit 4GB VRam oder ne 7970 mit 3GB VRam bin ich sicher auf der sicheren Seite

*@Softy*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770K (4x3,5Ghz) Quad Core Sockel LGA 1155, 8MB Cache
Prozessorlüfter: Corsair H100, all-in-one Mini-Wakü CPU Cooler
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR3-RAM (4x4,0GB) 1600MHz Corsair Dominator
Festplatte: 256 GB Samsung 830 SSD 830, Sata 3
zweite Festplatte: 600 GB WD VelociRaptor Festplatte, 10'000 rpm, Sata 3
Grafikkarte: noch nicht klar 
Laufwerk: LG Blu-Ray-Brenner 10x, SATA, LightScribe, schwarz, Lesen: 10xBD-R(SL), 8xBD-RE(SL), Schreiben: 10xBD-R(DL), 2xBD-RE(DL), 16xDVD±R(SL)
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional, deutsch, 64 bit
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 850W, 1x13cm Lüfter, cable managament


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Schönes System, Denke da lohnt sich Tatsächlich ne 7970 wobei es soll ja wenn ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe nen sli/cf system werden oder?


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Das ist es ja, weiss eben nicht ob ich wirklich SLI oder Crossfire will, wobei mir irgendwie Triple Monitoring schon reizen würde


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Also die Wahl kann dir niemand abnehmen. Ich persöhnlich find die 680 im vergleich zur 670 zu teuer daher würd ich in deinem fall zwischen 670 und 7970 wählen. Da bei den 670 die custoom modelle mit mehr als 2gb vram rar sind würd ich ernsthaft über ne 7970 nachdenken. Dort würd ich mir allerdings nen Modell raussuchen mit wenig fieppotential. Meine wahl würd auf die Asus dcu oder msi lightning fallen, allerdings ist das bei cf/sli ja von nachteil da die Luft dort im case verteilt wird. Naja wenndu auf wasser umrüsten willst ist es sicher einfacher. Die referenz modelle wären mir wenn du so eine nimmst allerdings zu laut. Also die wahl ist schon schwer. Bei mehr als 2 Monitoren muss ich aber ehrlich zugeben würd mich die 7970 auch mehr reizen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn *GTX680 *

EVGA GeForce GTX680 Classified 4GB VRam
oder
ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II Top 2GB VRam


Wenn *7970*
ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5, Radeon HD7970 3GB VRam
oder
XFX HD7970, Radeon HD7970, 3GB VRam

Komplettes System mit Wasserkühlung habe ich eben null Ahnung 

Leider bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich Triple Monitoring will und wenn es mich dann reizt kann man immer noch nachrüsten, will einfach eine Graka welche mir dies später noch ermöglicht

Irgendwo habe ich aber gelesen das z.b bei der Gainward Phantom kein merklicher Unterschied zwischen der 2GB VRam und der 4GB VRam merkbar sein sollte. Hier also der Punkt, lohnt sich mehr VRam wirklich ?

Was meint ihr bzg Kartenwahl etc ?


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

naja wenn du eh irgendwann über triple Monitoring nachdenkst würd ich wenn der Aufpreis in dein Budget passt die 4gb version nehmen wenns ne 680 sein soll. Bei der 7970 schau dir mal die lightning an die ist auch supi.


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Hier kommt eben wieder die Qual der Wahl, aktuell spiele ich bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 mit ner Radeon 5870.

Wie schon erwähnt, bei grösserer Auflösung wie z.b bei Triple Monitoring sei die Radeon wirklich die bessere Wahl.

Sagen wir folgendes, merkt man den Unterschied einer 7970 und ne 680 bei den Games im normalen Betrieb (ohne SLI/Crossfire) ?


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Naja abhängig vom Spiel. In manchen Spielen ist die 7970 vorne in manchen die 680. Spielbar sind die fps bei beiden Karten.


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Insofern ist eigentlich VRam wichtig ?

Ich frage dies, weil komischerweise bei Computerbase der direkte Vergleich von 680 Sli und 7970 Crossfire gemacht wurde und die 680 mit "nur" 2GB VRam empfohlen wurde ?!

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/kurztest-gtx-680-sli-vs.-hd-7970-cf/

und

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...e-vs-nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-sli.html?start=13


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

vram wird wichtig bzw wichtiger je höher die Aufkösung ist und je mehr details geladen werden müssen bzw je höher ss/af etc ist. Hier nen grafikmod und da ne Detailstufe mehr kostet halt vram. Da können 2gb von spiel zu spiel schon mal vieleicht eng werden.


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Sieht man aber die obengenannten Benchmarks, sieht es aber das Gegenteil aus, das ne 2GB VRam Karte bei höherer Auflösung besser läuft, das geht mir nicht in den Kopf


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Die karten sind oft geringfügig schneller da bei der 4gb karte glaub mehr speicher verwaltet werden muss was bissel leistungseinbuße zurfolge hat aber gering do das man es eigendlich nicht merkt


----------



## MegGalvtron (15. Juli 2012)

Konnte noch die Letzte bei einem Händler ergattern, habe mich nun für folgende Karte entschieden, vorerst mal nur in 1x Ausführung

http://ch.asus.com/de/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/GTX680DC2T2GD5/

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

Dann viel spaß damit und kannst ja von deinen Erfahrungen berichten. Die Asus soll super sein , allerdings soll der Lüfter im idle wohl zu laut sein aber das kannman ja dank lüfterkurve nachregeln, Aber ne tolle Karte.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Juli 2012)

Neues Bios draufflashen, fertig^^ 

Was mich momentan immer stört ist, das man (fast) kein Design bekommt, welches Dualslot hat und Custon ist! Ich bin bei den EX OC Karten von KFA² gelandet... Laufen super, BF3 auf Custom-Ultra ist auch drin (AA aus, HBAO an). Also auf Triplescreen  Einzig und allein das (auch von PCGH bemängelte) Spulenfiepen oder was das ist, ist derbe nervig. Das taucht nämlich nicht nur in Spielen beim Laden auf, sondern auch, wenn man aufm Desktop ist, bei Idletakt... o.0 Hier muss KFA² wohl noch ein wenig nachbessern...


----------



## stefan79gn (15. Juli 2012)

hilft bei dem spulenfiepen nicht der framelimiter des nvidia inspectors? sprich den mal auf 60fps oder so stellen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Von der Radeon gibts ja anscheinend neu die GHZ Edition der 7970, wann ist diese erhältlich ?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

Gibt es doch schon: PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7970, Chiptakt: ab 1000MHz, Speichergröße: ab 2GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland (nur halt von versch. Herstellern werksseitig übertaktet). 1000MHz im Referenzdesign wünsche ich nichtmal meinen schlimmsten Feinden


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Hmh ist folgende GTX680 der GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 bevorzuzugen ?:

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW+, 4.0GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

Für 3x FullHD Auflösung wären 4GB VRAM schon von Vorteil.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Bist du einer der mir helfen kann *hust*
> 
> habe auch 2x 680 GTX ... und würde gerne Grafikvergleiche anstellen was die Fps betrifft ... welche Games hast du noch so bei dennen du Benchmarks machen kannst ?
> 
> ...





Sry das ich erst jetzt antworte, also ich besitzte an Games so ziemlich alles was Rang und Name hat. Es sind so an die 200 Games. Da ich schon verdammt lange PC ler bin kann ich auch alles Benchen was irgendwie sinn macht zu Benchen. Aber richtig mit dem SLI System werde ich ab diesem Wochende abgehen. Da ich dann auch 3 Wochen urlaub habe, diese Woche aber noch müß ich noch Arbeiten. Und ja habe mir grade was neues gegönnt und zwah habe ich jetzt Project Cars wobei meine 2 Karte sich da eher lw genauso wie bei Diablo 3. Also es müssen Games sein, die auch sinn machen und jap Dirt 3 und World in Conflict besitzte ich natürlich auch  Genauso wie eben Anno 2070 oder andre wichtige nVidia Games ich werde mal nen Bild hier hoch laden, dann kannste mal sehen was ich alles an Games habe ! ! !


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Werden bei der EVGA 4GB Version wirklich die volle VRAM ausgeschöpft oder ist dies nur eine 2 und 2GB Version ? Wo ja anscheinend nicht der wirkliche Vorteil sein solle gegenüber einer 2GB Karte


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Wenn du 4gb vram hast dann kann das Spiel auch mehr nutzen und hat weniger nachladeruckler wenn mehr vram genutzt wird! Wo 2 Gb Karten eventuell volllaufen und diese nachladeruckler haben hast du keine.


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Wie schlägt sich den so die Grafikkarte ?:

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW+, 4.0GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Denke die schlägt sich gut! Hast halt den Vorteil bei der das du leistungstechnisch oben bist und dazu noch mit Mods und so arbeiten kannst ohne das du Angst haben musst der vram wird zu wenig! Wie hoch ist der Aufpreis zur 2gb Version??


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Ca. 80Euro


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

Es ist wirklich ne Schande, das sie den PC so klein gemacht haben.

Früher im jahre 2003-2007 war der PC das aller dickste was es gab, und auch darvor gab es immer wieder Games die gezeigt haben was der PC kann. Und nur um Geld zu schöffeln haben seh die Consies ausgenützt. Dabei redet heute keiner mehr von Xbox 360 oder PS 3 deren große Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Consolen sind nur die ersten 3j Intressant, darnach aber wird es lw. Weill nix großes mehr kommt, aber die schaffen das mit der next gen eh wieder alle auszunützen. Nur um Geld zu schöffeln.

Hier meine PC Games Sammlung ein kleiner Teil, den die ganz alten Games laufen garnet mehr


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Die ASUS hat ein bisschen merh GPU Taktfrequenz als die EVGA, die EVGA hat weniger aber dafür 4GB VRAM, insofern was ist wichtigerer ?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Die ASUS hat ein bisschen merh GPU Taktfrequenz als die EVGA, die EVGA hat weniger aber dafür 4GB VRAM, insofern was ist wichtigerer ?


 
Den geringfügigen Taktunterschied merkst Du nie im Leben, die 4GB VRAM bei so hohen Auflösungen hingegen vielleicht schon. Daher würde ich eher zur EVGA greifen.

@Gremling
Das ist ja toll, dass Du so viele Spiele hast. Das tut hier aber absolut nichts zur Sache und ist


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

Ja wenn man die 4 GB Vram mal merkt, aber ich schätze bevor das passiert. Wird die Karte künstlich wieder zu langsam sein, dann brauchste wieder was neues. Darmit du alles auf volle pulle aufdrehen kannst, ist ja immer so. Würde die GTX 680 im SLI mal richtig ausgereitzt werden, könnte auch die Cry Engine 3 mal zeigen was in ihr steckt. Aber es wird immer nur Rücksicht auf andre genommen


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

*@GREMLiNg*

Du hast ja die EVGA GTX680 im SLI Verbund, wie läuft diese so ? Leistung und Watt ? Besitzt du TripleMonitoring ?


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Man bekommt Auch locker 2 Gb vram mit Fullhd ausgereizt. Da reicht Skyrim mit grafikmods


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Weisst, es geht mir nur darum das ich auf der sicheren Seite bin mit der Grafikkartenwahl wenn ich dann TripleMonitoring mache und ich denke das wird bei mehr als 2GBVram besser der Fall sein oder ?

Ach ne, die Classified Version gibt es noch gar nicht, sondern nur folgende: http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-3687-KR&family=GeForce 600 Series Family&sw=

sondern diese, was ist da eigentlich der Unterschied zur folgender ?: http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=04G-P4-3688-KR&family=GeForce 600 Series Family&sw=


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst dir der Aufpreis nicht so Wild ist nehme ruhig die 4gb Version.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> *@GREMLiNg*
> 
> Du hast ja die EVGA GTX680 im SLI Verbund, wie läuft diese so ? Leistung und Watt ? Besitzt du TripleMonitoring ?



Also ich sags mal so in den Spielen wo SLI unterstüzt wird, wie z.b Skyrim und BF 3 und SC 2 und auch MP 3 Crysis 1 und 2 geht es füchterlich ab. Du kannst die Spiele bis zum geht nicht mehr drehen und hast über 100 fps, es ist echt brütal was ne 2 Karte ausmacht. Ich finde die Performance ziemlich goil, werde vielleicht nur die CPU ma tauschen. Um mehr Power raus zu quetschen, aber ich finde es so wie es jetzt ist schon schweine gut. Aber die Games fehlen eben, das ist das ganze problem 

Aber FarCry 3
Assasin Creed 3
UE 4 Games
Crysis 3 
SC 2 Heart of Swarm
Project Cars Final
Dishanored

Das sind Games, die erst noch raus kommen werden 

P.S Tripple Monitor also Vision Sourround daran arbeite ich noch, das ich das kriege. Dann werde ich 3 x Full HD fahren, und das geht bestimmt ab 

BF 3 eine karte 50-75-83 max
BF 3 2 karten  80-115-183 max


----------



## Grinsemann (16. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Weisst, es geht mir nur darum das ich auf der sicheren Seite bin mit der Grafikkartenwahl wenn ich dann TripleMonitoring mache und ich denke das wird bei mehr als 2GBVram besser der Fall sein oder ?
> 
> Ach ne, die Classified Version gibt es noch gar nicht, sondern nur folgende: EVGA | Products 600 Series Family&sw=
> 
> sondern diese, was ist da eigentlich der Unterschied zur folgender ?: EVGA | Products 600 Series Family&sw=


 

der Takt.
Ganz ehrlich...die paar mhz @ stock lohnen sich keinen Falls. Auch die Classi ist begrenzt. Ergo macht auch sie nicht unbedingt besseres OC als ne stink normale Referenzkarte.
Vom Ersparten kannste dir dann noch eine dazu kaufen und "mehr" Performance genießen 

4GB vs 2GB ...
Es reichen 2GB selbst im Quad SLI mit Einstellungen out of the Box. Auch bei 5760x1080
Downsampling geht immernoch nicht wo sich die 4GB bemerkbar machen (also ab 3840x2160)...da wäre dann aber auch wieder die Leistung zu ende


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Na sobald Mods dazu kommen kann es trotzdem eng mit 2gb vram werden. Und wenn ich drei Monitore befeuern will dann wäre es ja schade aa/af zu reduzieren damit ich keine nachladeruckler in manchen spielen habe aufgrund des vrams. Wenn man natürlich leben kann dann ist es ok!


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

Eben, aus diesem Grund lieber gerade ne Graka mit 4GB VRAM


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

@gremlin weiß zwar nicht warum du hier die Pics von deinen Spielen postest weil ist  glaub ich hier kein Wer hat die meistenSpieleForum aber ich hoffe du bist bei Sie sucht ihn fündig geworden  siehe pic 7 
back to Topic,
Hat hier jemand nen cf oder sli gespann und nutzt mehr als zwei Monitore zum zocken und kann was zur Vram auslastung sagen bei zb. bf3 oder skyrim gern mit mods?


----------



## MegGalvtron (16. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> @gremlin weiß zwar nicht warum du hier die Pics von deinen Spielen postest weil ist glaub ich hier kein Wer hat die meistenSpieleForum aber ich hoffe du bist bei Sie sucht ihn fündig geworden  siehe pic 7
> back to Topic,
> *Hat hier jemand nen cd oder sli gespann und nutzt mehr als zwei Monitore zum zocken und kann was zur Vram auslastung sagen bei zb. bf3 oder skyrim gern mit mods?*




Würde mir auch mal interessieren ?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> @gremlin weiß zwar nicht warum du hier die Pics von deinen Spielen postest weil ist  glaub ich hier kein Wer hat die meistenSpieleForum aber ich hoffe du bist bei Sie sucht ihn fündig geworden  siehe pic 7
> back to Topic,
> Hat hier jemand nen cf oder sli gespann und nutzt mehr als zwei Monitore zum zocken und kann was zur Vram auslastung sagen bei zb. bf3 oder skyrim gern mit mods?



Weill mich jemand gefragt hat, welche Games ich Benchen kann. Darauf hin habe ich meine Games gepostet aber kla es ist dir entgangen  Aber Hauptsache erstmal rum motzen.

Zum thema Nr. 7 
Ich hab ne freundin, aber ich kucke gerne nach was im chat so abgeht. Und bei 2 Bildschirmen biehtet sich das ja an  Mein Project Cars lief troztdem mit 93 fps wärend karte 1 73 % last hatte und nr .2 grade mal 13 % ist eigentlich keine herausforderung für meinen PC


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

Naja man muss nicht gleich Bilder Posten denn man erkennt eh kaum alle spiele dadrauf:--) ne pn mit den Bildern an den jenigen hätte es auch getan  aber nun back to Topic es geht ja nicht um deine spiele sondern um sli und cf.  Wer kann denn mal auf drei Monitoren die speicherauslastung testen bei Skyrim und bf3 zb. Gern mit Grafik mods  ?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

hmm ist schwer, ich meine die aoc tft s kosten 3 x die gleich pro stück 132 € macht so ca. 400 € insgesamt teuer ......


----------



## stefan79gn (16. Juli 2012)

was ist denn am tft für 132 Euro teuer? Also wenn man in SLI oder CF investiert und Grafikkarten für knapp 1000 Euro ausgibt und dann am Monitor spart ist das für mich Perlen vor sie Säue!!
Nen guter Monitor kostet nunmal sein Geld.
Und wenn ich Grafikleistung habe und ausnutzen will, ist am Monitor sparen die gänzlich falsche wahl.
Gute Monitore kosten gut und gern ein vielfaches von dem  aoc, wobei ich nicht sagen will das aoc so schlecht ist. Aber es gibt sicherlich bessere.Viele Leute geben für einen Monitor schonmal knapp 400 euro aus, daher sind 132 euro recht günstig.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

joa das stimmt, naja ich habe net gesagt das ich Spare am Bildschirm. Dauert nurn bissel bis ich 3 hab, so 2 monate darnach geht es kla


----------



## ThomasHAFX (17. Juli 2012)

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-15163427/Crysis1.jpg.html

2x680 SLI 
i7 3820 ( nicht übertaktet)
8 GB DDR 3 Ram 1333 Mhz Quad Channel

GrEmling vergleich


----------



## Grinsemann (17. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Naja man muss nicht gleich Bilder Posten denn man erkennt eh kaum alle spiele dadrauf:--) ne pn mit den Bildern an den jenigen hätte es auch getan  aber nun back to Topic es geht ja nicht um deine spiele sondern um sli und cf.  Wer kann denn mal auf drei Monitoren die speicherauslastung testen bei Skyrim und bf3 zb. Gern mit Grafik mods  ?


 
selbst wenn der voll ist bei 2GB kann die GTX den Ram wohl sehr gut verwalten.
Selbst in 5760x1080 steht sich die GTX mit nur 2GB der 4GB in nichts nach. 

Skyrim

BF3


----------



## stefan79gn (17. Juli 2012)

habe teilweise in bf3 schon knapp 1,7gb ram auslastung auf fullhd. Wenn ich dann auf Drei monitoren spiele dann sollte es sicher zu nachladeruckler kommen. Inwiefern der User das dann merkt ist sicher Unterschiedlich.
Bei Skyrim spielen ja noch mods mit rein die laut einigen usern selbst bei full hd schon teilweise dafür sorgen das es mit 2gb vram eng wird.
Daher denke ich schaden kann 4gb nix um auf der sicheren seite zu sein.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (17. Juli 2012)

Welche Mods würdest du den so entfehlen  für Skyrim   
habe das Game auch und würde auch gerne mit besserer Optik zocken


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Ich Spiel Skyrim ohne mods da ich das Spiel so schon nice finde. Ich meine es generell. Wobei Skyrim nen Beispiel war. Auch chrysis zb gib's mit mods Etc.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Mal was noch, ich will ja voraussichtlich 3x 120Hz Monitore, wie. zb. der Benq XL2410T, für aber die 120Hz zu benützen muss der Monitor an Dual DVI Link angeschlossen werden, geht das überhaupt bei 3 Monitore alle und auf der Graka oder doch lieber ne IPS Panel ?


----------



## Tremonia (18. Juli 2012)

Ich kann ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wie hier 2 GTX 680 im SLI empfohlen werden können. In mehreren Tests hat sich doch herausgestellt, dass 2 GTX 670 die gleiche Performance abliefern (max. 5% Abweichung). Ein SLI-System aus 2 GTX 680ern ist daher einfach pure Geldverschwendung. Da würde ich lieber die übrig gebliebenen ~200€ in bessere Monitore stecken.


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Im grunde hast du natürlich recht. Den vorteil der 680 sehe ich derzeit darin das es dort ne etwas größere Auswahl an 4gb Modelle gibt. Generell wenn ich sli anstreben würde, dann würd ich wohl auch 2 670 nehmen. Allerdings sind die 4gb modelle dort rar gesäht. Auch wenn es Leute gibt die 2gb Vram bei sli als ausreichend empfinden würd ich da auf nummer sicher gehen. Habe jetzt nur mal bei Alternate geschaut und da gisb 2 Modelle der 670 mit 4gb vram und 8 Modelle der 680 mit 4gb vram.
Wenn einem dagegen 2gb vram reichen dann würd ich ne 670 nehmen. Da ist das Referenzdesign  ja auch teilweise etwas Kühler als die 680.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Tremonia schrieb:


> Ich kann ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, wie hier 2 GTX 680 im SLI empfohlen werden können. In mehreren Tests hat sich doch herausgestellt, dass 2 GTX 670 die gleiche Performance abliefern (max. 5% Abweichung). Ein SLI-System aus 2 GTX 680ern ist daher einfach pure Geldverschwendung. Da würde ich lieber die übrig gebliebenen ~200€ in bessere Monitore stecken.


 
Hab ich doch:



Softy schrieb:


> Da könnte man schon über 2 *GTX670's* oder GTX680's mit 4GB VRAM nachdenken:*GTX 670*/GTX 680, Speichergröße: ab 4GB


 
Aber es gibt eben auch Leute, die für die letzten paar % Mehrleistung bereit sind, deutlich tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen (z.B. zum benchen). Jedem das Seine


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, ich überlege mir statt 2x die EVGA GTX680 in 4GB VRam zu holen nur eine GTX690 zu holen.

Genügt eine GTX690 für Triple Monitoring oder ist man hier besser mit 2x GTX680 aufgehoben ?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Das kommt halt immer auf deine eigenen Bedürfnisse an. Wenn du ein Spiel hast was du sehr viel spielst, mit ordentlich Texturmods und SGSSAA oder so, dann lohnt sich in hohen Auflösungen eine solche Variante mit mehr Speicher vielleicht. Für alles andere würde ich aber zu der 690er raten. Die ist einem Setup aus zwei einzelnen 680ern vorzuziehen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Genügt wirklich nur eine GTX690 für Triple Monitoring, z.b wenn ich Battlefield3 spiele ? Preislich kommt es ja auf das Gleiche ob ich 2x GTX680 oder 1x GTX690 kaufe


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Bevor ich/wir hier dir was falsches empfehlen, warte doch einfach auf die nächste PCGH-Print. Da sollte etwas zu dem Thema drin stehen. 

Du musst aber immer eines bedenken...
Mehr Monitore bedeuten eine Höhere Auflösung und damit verbunden auch mehr Speicherauslastung. Es bedeutet aber auch viel mehr Rechenarbeit. Erhöhst du also die Auflösung/Bildqualität bis in Bereiche in denen der Speicher wirklich limitiert, so dürfte die Rechenleistung auch dermaßen hoch sein, dass der Grafikprozessor eh schon limitiert und du vom Speicherplus nichts mehr hast!


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Also 1 x gtx690 hat auch "nur" 2mal2gb vram also das ist so als wenn du 2x gtx 680 mit je 2gb vram hast. Auch wenns hier im Forum jemand gibt der meint die Spiele Entscheiden wieviel Vram zur verfügung gestellt wird. Das ist schlichtweg nonsens. Die GTX 690 ist ohne zweifel ne sehr schöne Karte. Aber bei drei Monitoren und eventuell texturmods etc. würd ich lieber zu 4gb vram Karten tendieren oder aber nen cf gespann aus 2 7970. Auch 2 gtx 670 mit je 4gb vram sind möglich. Allerdings ist da die Auswahl kleiner.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Also wenn die Option für ihn zur wahl steht, dann würde ich ihm auch zu zwei 7970ern raten. Eyefinity läuft notfalls auch auf einer Karte, sie hat 50% mehr Ram als eine normale 680 und kostet auch noch weniger!


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Naja bei SLI und CF ist es geschmackssache. Letzendlich muss es der jenige entscheiden ob ihm Nvidia oder AMD lieber ist. So nun warte ich mal auf den ersten der mit Argumenten kommt wie sli ist besser und so.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Ach übrigens JUNGS, ich bin eine "Sie" 

Hmhmhm da bin ich bald wieder am Anfang, ne GTX mit 4GB VRam im SLI Verbund wie die EVGA GTX680 4GB VRam Version oder ne Radeon 7970 mit 3GB VRam im CF Verbund.

Habe mit beiden positive Erfahrungen gemacht, habe mich einfach nun mehr auf die GTX konzentriert da sie ja genauso bietet (wenn nicht noch ein bisschen mehr) und weniger Strom "frisst" und "lärm" macht als ne Radeon.

Nun weiss ich echt nicht mehr welche Karte


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Jetzt wo wir alle wissen das es da draußen in der weiten Weld FRauen gibt die pcs mögen wird das Balz verhalten hier im Thread steigen 
Wenn ich kurz aber zum Thema zurück kommen darf. Wie hoch war denn nochmal dein maximales Budget?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Ach übrigens JUNGS, ich bin eine "Sie"



  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ​ 
Ich würde 2x GTX670 oder GTX680 mit 4GB VRAM nehmen. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Jetzt wo wir alle wissen das es da draußen in der weiten Weld FRauen gibt die pcs mögen wird das Balz verhalten hier im Thread steigen
> Wenn ich kurz aber zum Thema zurück kommen darf. Wie hoch war denn nochmal dein maximales Budget?


 


Budget: Budget der Graka selber oder das komplette System ?


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Huldigt sie


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Bekomme ich jetzt einen eigenen Thread 

Wie ist das eigentlich zu verstehen mit dem Speicherblock auf einre 4GB VRam Karte, ist das immer 2GB + 2GB VRam, was ja auch nicht gut ist, da sie von anderen Block gebremst wird als z.b eine reine 3GB VRam wie bei der Radeon ?

Leider sieht man das auf Datasheets der Graka Hersteller nirgends ?!


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Ne es sind mehrere Rambausteine. GLaub 4 oder 8 Speicherchips je nachdem. Das Budget für die eine oder zwei Karten zb. 
Du willst nen eigenen Thread mmh kannst ja einen erstellen


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen:

GTX690:
 Mikroruckler-Thematik am besten gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
 leiser als 2 dedizierte Grafikkarten
 Sieht fett aus, erstklassig verarbeitet : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-277.html#post4331686
 etwas sparsamer als 2 dedizierte GTX680's und deutlich sparsamer als 2 HD7970's: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 11) - ComputerBase
 etwas schneller als 2x HD7970's: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690/4/
 Kein SLI-fähiges Board notwendig
 "nur" 2GB VRAM pro GPU

2x GTX680:
 Mikroruckler besser gelöst als bei 2 HD7970's (s.o.)
 etwas schneller als 2 HD7970
 2GB VRAM (bzw.  4GB VRAM)

2x HD7970:
 3GB VRAM
 OC Potential
 ggf. µRuckler
 höhere Leistungsaufnahme

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Danke für die tolle Zusammenfassung. Wenn man also sieht muss die GTX690 schon eine sehr tolle Karte sein, warum haben Sie nicht gerade eine einzelne 4GB VRam gemacht wie bei einer GTX680 von EVGA ?!!?! 

Was ich auch gut finde, das sich die GTX690 evtl auch für TripleMonitoring (5760x1080) auch einzeln betreiben lässt, wenn es nicht geht, gibts halt de 2te 

Vorerst geht es mir mal um ne 2x GTX680 im SLI mit 4GB VRam oder ne 1x GTX690 mit 2x 2GB VRam.

Budget habe ich so geplant, wie eben für eine GTX690 oder 2x GTX680


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

naja nun musst du entscheiden, ob du alles maxed out spielen willst oder gegebenfalls sollte es zu dem worstcase kommen zu wenig vram, das du aa/af etwas runterregeln musst.Was Spielst du denn?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Wenn man also sieht muss die GTX690 schon eine sehr tolle Karte sein



Ja.   Best Dual-Graphics-Card ever  

Bestell doch mal eine GTX690. Wenn Dir dann ständig der VRAM überlaufen sollte, kannst Du sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Spiele eigentlich alles, wie Battlefield 3, Just Cause, Call of Duty, Mass Effect, SW Old Republic, Diablo usw. Je nach Lust und Laune


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

bf3 namen kannst ja mal per pn schicken wenn du magst. bin immer für ne runde bf3 zu haben wenn ich am pc bin


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mir sowas hier anschaue, hätte ich mit der GTX690 keine Bedenken:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSxO6myXE14

BTW, kann es sein, dass die Aktivität in diesem Thread steil () ansteigt, seit raus ist, dass *MegGalvtron* weiblich ist?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2012)

*Hust*
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Also ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> GTX690:
> Mikroruckler-Thematik am besten gelöst: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
> ...



Mir fällt da aber noch mehr ein. Das wäre für mich sogar ein sehr sehr wichtiges mehr!

1 x GTX 690 2GB = min.  940€
2 x GTX 680 2GB = min.  940€
2 x GTX 680 4GB = min. 1080€
2 x HD 7970 3GB = min. 750€
2 x HD 7970 6GB = min. 1260€

Mal eben 200-300€ Unterschied zwischen 2 Geforce und zwei Radeon, die fast gleich schnell sind... mit overclocking sogar schneller (7970)
Im faller der zwei GTX 4GB wäre für den Preis sogar eine dritte (wers mag) 7970 drin.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Boah:

My GTX 680 FTW 4GB ~{SLi}~ Benchmark Results

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1656725&mpage=1&print=true

Die Benchmarks sprechen aber auch für sich.


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

oder 2x hiervon ca. 900Euro
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2673) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir fällt da aber noch mehr ein. Das wäre für mich sogar ein sehr sehr wichtiges mehr!
> 
> 1 x GTX 690 2GB = min. 940€
> 2 x GTX 680 2GB = min. 940€
> ...


 
Du weisst aber das nur 3GB VRam benutzt werden ? Dafür ist die Radeon lauter und hungriger und hat Microruckler  Ich will sie nicht schlecht machen, habe aktuell auch ne ATI und wahr sehr zufrieden, ist für mich einfach ein weiterer Aspekt für den Kaufgrund.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2012)

Wieso sollten bei der 7970 mit 6GB nur 3 genutzt werden? Ich meine diese hier!


----------



## stefan79gn (18. Juli 2012)

Das Problem bei Karten wie der Toxic ist das sie die heiße Luft im Case verteilt. Deswegen sind Karten im Referenz design empfehlenswerter bei sli/Cf wenn man keine wakü plant. Ich würd die beiden 670sli mit je 4gb empfehlen von evga.Die haben ca. die Leistung der stock 680 und kosten ne Ecke weniger.


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

@Cleriker

Ah diese Karte, wenn man aber liest noch lauter und hungriger und nicht mal verfügbar 

@Softy

Klar mache ich. Danke für das Video, ist immer schwierig anhand Videos, was das wohl für Monitore sind ?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du das von mir verlinkte Video meinst, das sind 3x Asus VG278H. Davon kann ich mir nur einen leisten


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Ich werde mir definitiv nun eine EVGA GTX680 mit 4GB VRam holen, weiss jemand wann diese erhältich ist oder wo man diese schon kaufen kann ?:

EVGA | Products 600 Series Family&sw=

Ob in SLI oder mal nur eine Karte ist bei mir noch nicht sicher, evtl warte ich noch mit Triple Monitoring, da ich mich ebenfalls für die Monitore nicht entscheiden kann


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> da ich mich ebenfalls für die Monitore nicht entscheiden kann



Welche Größe sollen die denn haben? Budget?

Hier wäre die 4GB GTX670 bzw. GTX680 lagernd: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gra16_512&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=l&plz=&dist=&xf=1439_GTX+670~1439_GTX+680~132_4096~545_EVGA


----------



## janaiky (18. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin seit einem Tag stolzer Besitzer von zwei EVGA GTX 670 4GB SC+, vom Preis her für mich die sinnvollste Lösung, weil die 680 einzeln nur ca. 10% mehr Leistung hat und zwei werden zusammen vieleicht 15% mehr leisten. Wobei man beachten muss, dass die EVGA schon übertaktet ist. Sobald ich den Rest und die Bildschirme habe, kann ich mal berichten. Gekostet haben die mich zusammen genau 932,19€. Bei Jacob Elektronik waren sie sofort verfügbar. Wer mehr ausgibt hat wirklich zu viel Geld.

PS: Diese Bildschirme stehen auf meinem Wunschzettel: http://geizhals.de/612893


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Ich habe aktuell den Eizo Foris FX2431 und bin sehr zufrieden damit und kann den einfach im Moment nicht weggeben rsp verkaufen wegen Triple Monitoring .

Weiss ich nocht nicht, habe eher die 24" Sparte angeschaut, darüber denke ist wird es schon zu gross, sitze ca. 50cm vor der Glotze

Dies ist die normale EVGA Version, meinte die Classified Version, danke dir trotzdem für den Link

@jainaiky

Ja da bin ich ja mal auf die Feedbacks gespannt


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Hm, Du könntest Dir mal den Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" anschauen. Oder wenn es 120Hz Schirme sein sollen:  BenQ XL2420T, 23.6"


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Lustig, der Benq hatte ich in die engere Wal gezogen aber als ich hörte von den Pixelprobleme und dann noch TN Panel, hatte bis jetzt immer IPS / PVA Panels und war sehr zufrieden

Am Besten wäre natürlich wenn ich nur 2x kaufen müsste und neben den Eizo stellen kann


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Der Eizo hat aber doch einen ziemlich fetten und somit störenden Rahmen, oder?


----------



## MegGalvtron (18. Juli 2012)

Ja leider, 2 cm breit. Muss wohl abschleifen


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2012)

Abschleifen?  Bist Du sicher, dass das "nur" Plastik ist, und nicht irgendwelche Teile vom Panel oder so?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe bis jetzt, noch kein einziges Vram Limit erfahren. Ausser bei Max Payne 3 wird von 4096 = 4060 MB Vram benutzt wegen hohen AF / AA Und weill Tesalierung auf Max ist.

Das Erste Bild ist mit einer GTX 680 SC 2 GB Vram

Das Zweite Bild mit 2 x GTX 680 SC im SLI Modus je 2 GB Vram

Ich denke jeder kann sich sein eignes Bild machen 

Ja und ich halte troztdem daran fest, in manchen Games hat man mehr wie 2 GB Vram zur verfügung obwohl es laut Aussage gewisser Leute nicht geht. Aber das Bild beweisst es sind 4096 MB..... Wie geht das ???


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2012)

Das Spiel "erkennt" das du eben insgesamt 4GB VRam zur Verfügung hast, ist ja schließlich auch so.
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das im VRam der Karten jeweils das selbe geladen wird.
Du kannst doch selbst mal testen.

Öffne den NV-Inspector oder ein anderes Tool mit Monitoring Funktion und schau dir deine VRam-Auslastung an.
Und nun wirst du feststellen das (wenn vernünftig SLI unterstützt wird) beide Karten eine ähnliche Auslastung haben.

Ich kenn mich mit der Technik dahinter jetzt nicht so gut aus aber ich erkläre es mir jetzt so, das im AFR Modus, Beide Karte nacheinander Bilder berechnen also MÜSSEN im Speicher die gleichen Daten geladen werden weil ein Datenaustausch über SLI-Brücke und PCIe Slots dort extrem bremsen würde.

Im SFR-Modus sieht es vlt wieder anders aus, da hier meines Wissens beide Karten an einem Bild rechnen.
Hier hat man aber den Nachteil das es wohl anscheinend von aktuellen Spielen nicht mehr unterstützt wird und die CPU-Last sehr hoch ist.
Außerdem konnte irgendetwas überhaupt nicht oder nur fehlerhaft gerendert werden.
Einmal nen Artikel drüber gelesen und doch schon wieder alles vergessen  


Ich finde sowieso das die "Auslastungsanzeige" der Rage-Engine Bullshit ist.


----------



## stefan79gn (19. Juli 2012)

Warum wusste ich das der Post von Gremlin hier kommt ! Aber wennman sein Sysprofil durchliest sysProfile: ID: 34660 - Mnch dann ist er in meinen Augen Beratungsresistent.
Habe mal die copy und past Funktion benutzt. Zitat: *Das sich eine Zweite Grafikkarte garnicht lohnt, weill angeblich die GTX  680 ja nur 2 GB Vram hat. Diese These kann ich aber wiederlegen, es  gibt kein Spiel das die Vollen 2 GB Vram voll auslastet. In Max Payne 3  habe ich sogar 4096 MB Vram, wobei mir irgend jemand von PC Games HW im  Forum meint zu erzählen das ginge ja garnicht, da jede Karte für sich  Arbeitet man aber niemals die doppelte Vram menge haben kann. Und ich  sage mal das was der jenige meint zu erzählen ist schlicht weg falsch.  Es kommt aufs Spiel an, wieviel Vram einem zur Verfügung steht. Ich kann  sagen das ich vorher Skyrim mit HD Mod betreibe, mit nur einer  Grafikkarte kriegt man Grafik fehler ohne Ende* : Zitat Ende @ Gremlin vieleicht einfach mal belesen, denn niemand meint wenn er dir oder jemand anders das Schreibt böse sondern stellt hier nur klar das SLI/CF nur über die Vram Menge verfügt die eine Gpu hat. Das Rockstargames da wohl nen Trugschluß ausgibt ändert nix an der Tatsache das die behauptungen von Leuten aus dem PCGH Forum der Wahrheit entsprechen. Aber erstmal Leute aus dem Forum ne Falschaussage auf deinem Sysprofil unterstellen . Wahrscheinlich hat der Post hier sowieso keine Einsicht zur folge sondern es wird wahrscheinlich wieder auf irgendwelche Smiley posts und lol ugly post herrauslaufen von dem user.
Aber vieleicht kann man Leuten die ernsthaft verstehen wollen wie SLI/CF arbeitet erklären das doppelt Vram nicht doppelt Vram bedeutet!


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Abschleifen?  Bist Du sicher, dass das "nur" Plastik ist, und nicht irgendwelche Teile vom Panel oder so?



War nur Spass


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Ich habe noch eine andere Frage, wenn ich TripleMonitoring mit 3x 24" Monitore betreibe, ist eine Auflösung der 3 Monitore von 1920X1200 16:10 Format sinnvoll und geht das ?


----------



## GrEmLiNg (19. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab weniger Fps 

Ich weiss woran es liegt der i5 2500k hat kein  HT, zumindestens in gewissen Games macht es 3-5 fps mehr aus


----------



## Tremonia (19. Juli 2012)

2 oder 3 Seiten weiter vorne, wird angesprochen, dass ein SLI aus 2 Custom-Karten eher nicht empfehlenswert ist. Das ist jedoch ein Irrtum. Ob so ein Setup erfolgreich arbeitet, hängt davon ab, ob man eine gute Gehäusebelüftung und ein entsprechendes Mainboard mit viel Platz zwischen den Slots hat (sprich 3Way- oder 4Way-SLI-Boards). Bei meinem ehemaligen GTX 580ern SLI habe ich 2 Custumkarten verbaut gehabt und konnte bemerken, dass bei guter und dennoch leiser Belüftung in meinem Raven 2 die Karten keine 75° erreichten (in der Regel sogar unter 70°) und das bei den Hitzköpfen der Fermiarchitektur

An alle SLI-Interessierten, die auf Customkarten setzen wollen, achtet auf eine gute Gehäusebelüftung und ein entsprechendes Mainboard, das kann locker 15°C ausmachen und ihr habt richtig Freude an einem leistungsstarken aber eben keinem heißen und lauten Setup, wie es bei Referenzkarten auftritt.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2012)

Tremonia schrieb:


> 2 oder 3 Seiten weiter vorne, wird angesprochen, dass ein SLI aus 2 Custom-Karten eher nicht empfehlenswert ist. Das ist jedoch ein Irrtum. Ob so ein Setup erfolgreich arbeitet, hängt davon ab, ob man eine gute Gehäusebelüftung und ein entsprechendes Mainboard mit viel Platz zwischen den Slots hat (sprich 3Way- oder 4Way-SLI-Boards). Bei meinem ehemaligen GTX 580ern SLI habe ich 2 Custumkarten verbaut gehabt und konnte bemerken, dass bei guter und dennoch leiser Belüftung in meinem Raven 2 die Karten keine 75° erreichten (in der Regel sogar unter 70°) und das bei den Hitzköpfen der Fermiarchitektur
> An alle SLI-Interessierten, die auf Customkarten setzen wollen, achtet auf eine gute Gehäusebelüftung und ein entsprechendes Mainboard, das kann locker 15°C ausmachen und ihr habt richtig Freude an einem leistungsstarken aber eben keinem heißen und lauten Setup, wie es bei Referenzkarten auftritt.



Das ist richtig, hatte ich auch so im Startpost thematisiert
Klick
Klick

Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Leute, die sich leider nicht zu diesem Thema hier beraten lassen, sondern "einfach mal" eine zweite Karte dazu stecken und sich dann über zu hohe Temps wundern, so wie z.B. in diesem Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/227447-problem-gtx680-sli-hilfe.html

Das zeigt (wieder) wie wichtig es ist, ein M-GPU System mit zwei High-End Custom-Karten von grundauf vernünftig zu konzipieren.


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Da kommt evtl wieder der Punk ob bei Multikartenbetrieb nicht eine WaKü die bessere Wahl ist


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Da kommt evtl wieder der Punk ob bei Multikartenbetrieb nicht eine WaKü die bessere Wahl ist



Im Prinzip schon. Allerdings hatte ich beim Testlauf meiner letzten Wasserkühlung den halben PC unter Wasser gesetzt.
Seit dem gilt für mich: Nie wieder Wasserkühlung


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2012)

Generell kann man eigentlich sagen das (temperaturentechnisch) eine Wasserkühlung (mit guter Gehäusebelüftung) IMMER die bessere Wahl ist.

Man muss selbst abwägen ob einen der Aufpreis die besseren Temperaturen und der nahezu lautlose Betrieb wert ist.


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

So Leute werde dies hier ebenfalls erwähnen, ich suche ja noch das geeigneste Mainboard für den SLI Betrieb, hier kommt nun die Frage was am opimalsten ist, ein Board welches 2x 16 Lanes unterstützt oder geht es auch mit 2x 8 Lanes ? 

2x16 Lanes Boards gibts glaub beim Z77 nicht oder ?


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2012)

Z77 reicht vollkommen aus.
zudem wird bei Z77 Boards ja PCIe 3.0 unterstützt das theoretisch bei 2x8 Lanes die gleiche Bandbreite hat wie PCIe 2.0 2x16.

Schau dir mal mein Board an.
Das Asus P8Z77 WS
vlt sagt dir das ja zu.
Ist auf jeden Fall mit ca. 270€ das günstigste Z77 Board für 4Way-SLI und den damit verbundenen hohen PCIe Abstand.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> So Leute werde dies hier ebenfalls erwähnen, ich suche ja noch das geeigneste Mainboard für den SLI Betrieb, hier kommt nun die Frage was am opimalsten ist, ein Board welches 2x 16 Lanes unterstützt oder geht es auch mit 2x 8 Lanes ?
> 2x16 Lanes Boards gibts glaub beim Z77 nicht oder ?



Es gibt Sockel 1155 Boards, bei denen werden mit Hilfe von Brückenchips die PCIe Lanes erweitert, so dass die PCIe-Slots mit x16 x16 laufen. Trotzdem hat der interne PCIe Controller der CPU weiterhin nur x8 x8 Lanes.
Allerdings macht das von der Leistung her kaum einen Unterschied ob du x8 x8 oder x16 x16 hast. Du kannst also problemlos ein Z77 Board nutzen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Also auf was muss iche explit bei den Z77 Boards beachten um den expliten SLI Betrieb zu bekommen ? Rsp könnt ihr mir diese auflisten ?


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

Hm, im Prinzip wurde schon alles gesagt:

-2x 8 lanes
-hoher Abstand zwischen den PCIe x16-Slots ist vorteilhaft

und eben ein Gehäuse mit guter Belüftung, gerade bei 2 Karten im Custom Design.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon. Allerdings hatte ich beim Testlauf meiner letzten Wasserkühlung den halben PC unter Wasser gesetzt.
> Seit dem gilt für mich: Nie wieder Wasserkühlung


 
Das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor. 
Bei mir war der Teppich danach auch hinüber.


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon. Allerdings hatte ich beim Testlauf meiner letzten Wasserkühlung den halben PC unter Wasser gesetzt.
> Seit dem gilt für mich: Nie wieder Wasserkühlung


 
Oh Shit, dann belasse ich es lieber bei LuKü, der CPU wird allerdings vom H100 Corsair gekühlt.

Ich habe das Coolermaster Stormtrooper Gehäuse, wie würdet ihr die Lüftern bestücken und anordnen um den optimalen Airflow im SLI Betrieb zu gewährleisten ?


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

Das Storm Trooper ist ja schon recht gut ausgestattet mit 4 Lüftern. Ggf. könntest Du noch 1-2 Seitenlüfter einbauen, dürfte aber nicht mehr viel Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2012)

Eine kleine Anmerkung zum Board hätte ich noch. Hört sich blöd an, aber achte darauf, dass beim Board in den technischen Daten explizit steht, dass es SLI unterstützt, denn SLI ist lizenzpflichtig d.h. ohne Lizenz kein SLI (es gibt zwar Hacks dafür, aber da ist nicht unbedingt gegeben das es auch wirklich funktioniert). Wenn dort nur was von "Multi-GPU" oder so steht, und nicht ausdrücklich SLI, dann könntest du Pech haben, dass M-GPU mit zwei Nvidias nicht funktioniert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor.
> Bei mir war der Teppich danach auch hinüber.


 
Ach du bist auch ein Wakü-Opfer?
Die Wakü hat mich echt Nerven gekostet


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Der obere Teil wird der Radiator H100 montiert, allerdings mit Noiseblocker Lüftern. Die Serienlüftern werde ich ersetzen, sollten "Kacke" sein.

Welche würdet ihr da empfehlen, sollten LEDs sein ? Unten am Boden des Gehäuse werde ich noch normale montieren, was meint ihr, allerdings ohne LED ?


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du die H100 mit langsam drehenden Lüftern nimmst, kannst Du gleich einen hochwertigen Luftkühler kaufen, kommt leistungsmäßig auf's gleiche raus. Der Lamellenabstand bei der Corsair H100 ist relativ niedrig, daher müssen die Lüfter sehr hoch drehen, damit genug Luft durch die Lamellen gedrückt wird. Corsair schickt da ja nicht zum Spaß Turbinen mit, die mit bis 2500 Schleudertouren pro Minute laufen 

Gute LED Lüfter macht Enermax, oder für den 200mm Lüfter im Deckel z.B. ein Bitefenix Spectre LED.


----------



## MegGalvtron (19. Juli 2012)

Da hast du mich falsch verstanden, für die H100 habe ich folgende 2 Lüftern in Aussicht:

NB-BlackSilentPro 120mm | Noiseblocker  --> PLPS Version 

Sind diese gut ?

Ich rede hier von den anderen Lüftern im Gehäuse, welche würdet ihr empfehlen ? Montiere noch eine Lüftersteuerung. Der Stromtrooper hat ja keinen Seitenlüfter (ausser die bei der HDD Bay), wie kann ich da am Besten die GPUs Karten kühlen ?


----------



## Softy (19. Juli 2012)

Ja, die sind gut, aber damit wird die Kühlleistung kaum über einem guten Luftkühler liegen.

Gute LED-Lüfter wären z.B. Produktvergleich 

Wie wäre es, wenn Du einen Thread in der Kaufberatung aufmachst? Denn Gehäuselüfter sind hier etwas offtopic


----------



## HaxEnabled (19. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon. Allerdings hatte ich beim Testlauf meiner letzten Wasserkühlung den halben PC unter Wasser gesetzt.
> Seit dem gilt für mich: Nie wieder Wasserkühlung



Ja, bei einer Wakü sollte man gerade nach Umbauarbeiten alles doppelt und dreifach kontrollieren  Gerade Überwurfmuttern der Schlauchanschlüsse werden gern mal vergessen 
Bei 2-Way SLI kann man aber ruhigen Gewissens noch mit Luft kühlen. Ab 3-Way SLI ist m.M. nach eine Wakü für die Karten Pflicht, gerade wenn man das Gerät nicht nur zum Benchen nutzt. Und bei 4-Way SLI hilft nur noch Radiatorfläche  Habe gerade selber mit Temperaturprobleme mit 4 Karten zu kämpfen... Aber der Umbau auf externe Wakü ist schon in Planung. Natürlich mit einem zusätzlichen 360er Radi 

Fazit:
Wenn Wakü, dann aber richtig und gewissenhaft, dann passiert auch nix 

Grüße.
Christian


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hört sich blöd an, aber achte darauf, dass beim Board in den technischen Daten explizit steht, dass es SLI unterstützt, denn SLI ist lizenzpflichtig d.h. ohne Lizenz kein SLI (es gibt zwar Hacks dafür, aber da ist nicht unbedingt gegeben das es auch wirklich funktioniert). Wenn dort nur was von "Multi-GPU" oder so steht, und nicht ausdrücklich SLI, dann könntest du Pech haben, dass M-GPU mit zwei Nvidias nicht funktioniert.


 
Funktioniert SLI-Patch bzw. HyperSLI wohl auf den neuen Boards nicht mehr?
Bei den älteren gings bei mir immer problemlos, auch auf sowas wie AMDs 890GX.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Funktioniert SLI-Patch bzw. HyperSLI wohl auf den neuen Boards nicht mehr?
> Bei den älteren gings bei mir immer problemlos, auch auf sowas wie AMDs 890GX.


 
Ob es auf neuen Boards geht oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte aber in Foren gelesen, dass User je nach dem Probleme in Spielen mit den Hacks hatten. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo ich das gelesen hatte.


----------



## HaxEnabled (19. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ob es auf neuen Boards geht oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte aber in Foren gelesen, dass User je nach dem Probleme in Spielen mit den Hacks hatten. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo ich das gelesen hatte.



nVidia wird sich schon seinen Teil dabei gedacht haben entsprechende Board nicht für SLI freizugeben  Also warum nicht von Anfang an ein SLI-Board kaufen und sich den Ärger mit dem Patch sparen?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Juli 2012)

Naja, zumindest vor ein paar Jahren zahlte man dafür ziemlich viel Aufpreis für etwas, das eigentlich nur eine Softwarefreischaltung ist.
Wie gesagt, wie das bei S1155 ist weiß ich nicht.

Gedacht haben sie sich was, vermutlich genau das hier:   $$$$$$


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2012)

HaxEnabled schrieb:
			
		

> Also warum nicht von Anfang an ein SLI-Board kaufen und sich den Ärger mit dem Patch sparen?



Eben.
Ich bin eh ein Freund davon beim Hardwarekauf auch Eventualitäten einzuplanen. Lieber direkt ein Board mit guter Ausstattung kaufen, als im Endeffekt vielleicht am falschen Ende zu sparen.


----------



## HaxEnabled (19. Juli 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Gedacht haben sie sich was, vermutlich genau das hier: $$$$$$


Wo wirst du heut zu Tage vom Marketing nicht mehr übern Tisch gezogen? 

So, aber jetzt zurück zum Thema und damit eine Frage an die Wissensträger 
Ich verwende das in der Sig aufgeführte System und habe beim spielen von Arma2 folgendes Problem.
Ich lade aus der Waffenkammer eine Karte samt Spielfigur und stehe nach dem Laden der Karte irgendwo in der Pampa. Im ersten Moment sind die Frameraten flüssig aber wenn ich anfange mich umzusehen, dann treten wie Nachladeruckler auf. Im GPU-Z sehe ich, das der VRAM nicht ausgelastet ist aber wenn dir Ruckler kommen die GPU-Load kurzzeitig einbricht.

Wo liegt hier das Problem? Festplatte zu langsam? Ram (1600 cl7) zu langsam? CPU (4x 4,0GHz) zu langsam?


----------



## Tremonia (21. Juli 2012)

Sind deine beschriebenen Performanceprobleme erst jetzt aufgetreten oder waren sei vorher auch schon da? 

Deine CPU limitiert hier wohl eher weniger bis gar nicht, ich gehe mehr von einem Problem mit Quad-SLI aus. Ganz ehrlich: Was genau bezweckst du damit? Hold dir doch lieber eine neue Karte und du hast dieselbe Performance und weniger solche Probleme

Ist deine Festplatte stark fragmentiert?


Wie genau sieht deine ingame-GPU-Usage und VRAM-Auslastung aus? POste doch bitte mal einen Screenshot mit MSI-Afterburner/EVGA-Precision im Onscreen-Display!


----------



## CeresPK (22. Juli 2012)

Vlt durch das 4Way SLI bedingte Mikroruckler!?!

MfG


----------



## GrEmLiNg (22. Juli 2012)

Mehr als 2 Grakas würde ich eh nicht Kaufen, grund ist einfach das es niee Games geben wird. Die 4 richtig benutzten, da die Skalierung ab 2 Karten auch net mehr Stark zunimmt ist es ziemlich egal würde ich jetzt sagen  Bei einer Zusätzlichen Karte merkt man noch nen Sprung, vielleicht die 3 noch für Physik X exklusive aber ob das jemanden 500€ wert ist müß jeder selber wissen. Was ich mich mehr frage, wie Stark ist der Leistungs Zuwachs bei na neuen CPU finde den i5 zu lahm. Würde gerne wissen was 6 oder 8 kerne bringen mit den Karten


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Juli 2012)

Das kommt auf die Spiele an gremlin, Da es kaum oder nur wenig spiele gibt die mehr als 4 Kerne nutzen bringt dir nen 4kerne mit mehr mhz mehr als nen 6 kerner.


----------



## Danie (23. Juli 2012)

Hey jungs ich hab ne kurze frage würde mir noch ne 2te 580GTX hohlen und dann auf 2560x1440 zu Spielen NT ist ein 700W Xilence 80Plus Gaming edition passt diese Zusammenstellung oder muss ich was ändern 

Achso Board ist n Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H

Danke schon mal


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage, bin etwas verwirrd und zwar folgendes, auf dem Schema vom ASUS Maximus V Extreme sieht man 2x PCIe X16

ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS Maximus V Extreme

aber auf dem ASUS Maximus V Formula nur 1xPCIe x16

ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS Maximus V Formula

Wie soll das jetzt mit 2 Grakas gehen beim Formula (GTX 680) ?!!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was du da anschaust, aber das M5V hat 3 mal PCIe x16  und das M5E sogar 5 davon


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Hier FORMULA:
Slot Nr.2 hat PCIE 3.0/2x0 x16
Slot Nr.5 hat PCIE 3.0/2x0 x8

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Hier EXTREME:
Slot Nr.1 hat PCIE 3.0/2x0 x16
Slot Nr.2 hat PCIE 3.0/2x0 x16

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juli 2012)

Du hast doch vorhin die Nvidia-website verlinkt, schaus dir da an, da siehst du doch die slots 
Es sind 3 x16er beim Formula und 5 beim Extreme...

Deine neu verlinkten Bilder sind nur Ausschnitte.


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Ich spreche vom PCiE 3.0 Version, da gibts beim Formula nur ein Slot und beim Maximus 2 Slots


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2012)

Hatten wir das nicht schon?
Ob du nun PCIe 3.0 8x oder 16x hast wirst du nicht merken.
nehm halt das Board was dir am meisten zusagt.

Es sollten alle Slots PCIe 3.0 unterstützen.

MfG


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

Die Anbindung der Grafikkarte(n) an die CPU ist beim Sockel 1155 immer auf max. 16 begrenzt. 

2x16 lanes geht daher gar nicht (außer mit dem nf200-Chip, aber auch da ist die Anbindung an die CPU nur 16 lanes insg.).

Worum geht's überhaupt?


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Ah okay, es spielt keine Rolle ob eine Graka auf der 3.0x16 und eine auf 3.0x8 eingeichtet wird (Formula) gegenüber 3.0x16 und eine auf 3.0x16 (Maximus) ?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

2x 16 lanes geht nicht (s.o.), nur beim Sockel 1366, 2011, AM3, AM3+. Ja, ob 8 lanes oder 16 lanes ist (so gut wie) egal.


----------



## Danie (23. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Hey jungs ich hab ne kurze frage würde mir noch ne 2te 580GTX hohlen und dann auf 2560x1440 zu Spielen NT ist ein 700W Xilence 80Plus Gaming edition passt diese Zusammenstellung oder muss ich was ändern
> 
> Achso Board ist n Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> 
> Danke schon mal


 

Up


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Ah okay, beim 1155 gibt es dies nicht aber warum hat den das Maximus V 2x 16 Lanes oder bringt diese nichts ? Es geht mir nur darum ob ich das Maximus oder Formula kaufen solle um das optimale aus SLI zu gewinnen


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Hey jungs ich hab ne kurze frage würde mir noch ne 2te 580GTX hohlen und dann auf 2560x1440 zu Spielen NT ist ein 700W Xilence 80Plus Gaming edition passt diese Zusammenstellung oder muss ich was ändern
> Achso Board ist n Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H



Board passt, NT könnte eng werden. In einigen Tests werden mit der 580 im SLI um die 700W für das komplette Sys. erreicht. Wie sieht denn die restliche Hardware aus?



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> aber warum hat den das Maximus V 2x 16 Lanes oder bringt diese nichts ?



Das Maximus V hat insgesamt 3 x16 Slots, welche im Dual-GPU Betrieb @ x8 x8 und im Triple-GPU Betrieb @ x8 x4 x4 laufen.
Wie bereits erwähnt, hast du aber keine spürbaren Performance-Einbußen bei x8 x8.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> Up


 
Also das Xilence Gaming 600 leistet gerade mal 420 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das Xilence Gaming 700 auch ein hochgelabelter Schinken ist. Dafür spricht auch, dass sich  der Hersteller nicht getraut hat, dem Netzteil mehr als 2 PCIe Stromanschlüsse für die Grafikkarte zu spendieren. Und wenn der Hersteller schon dem Netzteil nichts zutraut, solltest Du das auch unterlassen 

Daher solltest Du das Netzteil austauschen, und ein Corsair AX850 oder so nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Ah okay, beim 1155 gibt es dies nicht aber warum hat den das Maximus V 2x 16 Lanes oder bringt diese nichts ? Es geht mir nur darum ob ich das Maximus oder Formula kaufen solle um das optimale aus SLI zu gewinnen


 
Die kommen durch Zusatzcontroller. Die CPU selbst liefert wie immer nur 16 Lanes und daher sind die Latenzen höher denn schließlich muss die CPU die Daten verarbeiten und nicht die Lanes.


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Muss ich was beachten wenn ich die Grakas für den SLI einbaue (nehme nun definitiv das Formula) ?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die kommen durch Zusatzcontroller. Die CPU selbst liefert wie immer nur 16 Lanes und daher sind die Latenzen höher denn schließlich muss die CPU die Daten verarbeiten und nicht die Lanes.



Wobei bei Asus normalerweise nur die Maximus Extreme Boards einen Brückenchip spendiert bekommen, Formula und Gene aber nicht. (war zumindest bisher immer so)


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt rein Interesse Halber nochmal geschaut wie es bei meinem Board mit der PCIe Aufteilung aussieht.

ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8Z77 WS

Und es unterstützt lustigerweiße 2x PCIe 3.0 mit je 16 Lanes.
Ich frage mich nur wieso ich nirgendwo entdecken kann ob und welcher Zusatzchip installiert ist.

Das Maximus V Formula ist maximal mit 8x/8x angegeben

ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Maximus V Formula


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

Hm. Kurios. Allerdings muss da ein Brückenchip vorhanden sein. Leider geben die Hersteller fast nie an welcher Chip dazu genutzt wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wobei bei Asus normalerweise nur die Maximus Extreme Boards einen Brückenchip spendiert bekommen, Formula und Gene aber nicht. (war zumindest bisher immer so)


 
Das habe ich noch nicht nachgeguckt. Das mit den Lanes war aber schon bei den Vorgängern so und das hat sich mit den Nachfolgern nicht geändert. 
Die Lanes bringen beim Benchen was. Bei Games stört das eher weil eben die Latenzen zu groß sind.
Lieber die Karten im Standard mit 2x8 laufen lassen. Oder eben gleich eine GTX 690 kaufen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Kurios. Allerdings muss da ein Brückenchip vorhanden sein. Leider geben die Hersteller fast nie an welcher Chip dazu genutzt wird.



Da es der NF200 Chip nicht mehr sein kann wird es wohl der gleiche sein der jetzt für die Dual GPU Karten benutzt wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Lanes bringen beim Benchen was. Bei Games stört das eher weil eben die Latenzen zu groß sind.
> Lieber die Karten im Standard mit 2x8 laufen lassen. Oder eben gleich eine GTX 690 kaufen.



Da hast du recht. Ich würde mir auch kein 1155 Board mit Zusatzchip kaufen, sondern eins mit x8 x8.



Threshold schrieb:


> Da es der NF200 Chip nicht mehr sein kann wird es wohl der gleiche sein der jetzt für die Dual GPU Karten benutzt wird.



Gut möglich, dass es dieser ist.


----------



## Danie (23. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Board passt, NT könnte eng werden. In einigen Tests werden mit der 580 im SLI um die 700W für das komplette Sys. erreicht. Wie sieht denn die restliche Hardware aus?
> 
> 
> Rest besteht aus einem I7 3770k Vertex 4 128MB SDD 2tb HDD 16GB Arbeitsspeicher ... gibts ein gutes günstiges NT was Auch SLI fähig ist  Danke schon mal
> ...


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

Vorteil vom WS ist aber halt der relativ hohe Abstand der beiden PCIe x16 Slots.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Ich würde mir auch kein 1155 Board mit Zusatzchip kaufen, sondern eins mit x8 x8.


 
Ich würde mir erst gar kein 1155 Board kaufen wenn ich 2 Karten verbauen will. 
Intel beschneidet die Mittelklasseplattform ja extra damit die Leute die teurere Plattform kaufen wenn sie High Performance haben wollen.


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> gibts ein gutes günstiges NT was Auch SLI fähig ist  Danke schon mal



Am Netzteil solltest Du nicht sparen, Du könntest z.B. ein Corsair AX750 nehmen, falls Du nicht oder nur leicht übertakten willst. Ansonsten ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900, 900W ATX 2.3 Ist zwar etwas oversized, aber der Preis ist gut, solides Netzteil von  Delta Electronics.


----------



## MegGalvtron (23. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Vorteil vom WS ist aber halt der relativ hohe Abstand der beiden PCIe x16 Slots.


 
Verstehe ich das Richtig, bei SLI bringt mir aber 2x 16 Lanes nicht wenn es nicht ein z.b 2011er Sockel ist ? Warum gibt es dann 1155 Boards mit 2x16 Lanes wenn es der CPU nicht machen kann ?!

Insofern merk man im SLI Betrieb was wenn 2x8 Lanes ist oder 2x16 Lanes Grakas konfiguriert ?


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2012)

Vermarktung und Kundenfang!

Habe mir das Board eben gekauft wegen des, für mich, tollen Layouts.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mir erst gar kein 1155 Board kaufen wenn ich 2 Karten verbauen will.



Gut, ich auch nicht (), aber wenn es 1155 sein soll, dann würde ich eins ohne Brückenchip empfehlen.


----------



## Danie (23. Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal ja werde es mir anschauen und dann eins Hohlen meint ihr ich BF3 läuft auf ULTRA mit 2 580GTX ? und dann noch auf 2560x1440


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

Danie schrieb:


> meint ihr ich BF3 läuft auf ULTRA mit 2 580GTX ? und dann noch auf 2560x1440



Da hätte ich keine Bedenken, das wird schon gut laufen


----------



## stefan79gn (24. Juli 2012)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1016750
Laut dem Forum wird er wenn er wirklich alles auf Anschlag haben will Probleme haben!


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das Richtig, bei SLI bringt mir aber 2x 16 Lanes nicht wenn es nicht ein z.b 2011er Sockel ist ? Warum gibt es dann 1155 Boards mit 2x16 Lanes wenn es der CPU nicht machen kann ?!


 
Es geht nur darum die Leute anzulocken.



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Insofern merk man im SLI Betrieb was wenn 2x8 Lanes ist oder 2x16 Lanes Grakas konfiguriert ?


 
Nein. Der Unterschied beträgt weniger als 3%.

Das optimale ist natürlich 2x16 Lanes nativ. Das kann nur Sockel 2011.
Das 2. beste ist 2x8 Lanes bei Sockel 1155 da es hier nicht zu Latenzen kommt.
2x 16 Lanes per Zusatzcontroller auf Sockel 1155 bringen nur beim Benchen ein paar Punkte mehr. In Games behindert das und die Mikroruckler nehmen zu.

Kaufst du also ein Sockel 1155 System und willst High End Performance ist aktuell die beste Wahl eine GTX 690 zu kaufen.


----------



## MegGalvtron (24. Juli 2012)

Ne ich bleibe bei 2x GTX680 4GB VRam von EVGA. 

Wie muss ich dies nun optimal einbauen und anschliessen, auf den Slot mit x8 Lanes und zwar beide Karten ?


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

Das ist je nach Board unterschiedlich, steht aber im Handbuch.


----------



## MegGalvtron (24. Juli 2012)

Hier das Schema, also wie einstecken ?:

[URL]http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/6939/formulan.png[/URL]


----------



## Softy (24. Juli 2012)

Joa, steht ja da. In den obersten und in den mittleren PCIe x16 Slot müssen die Grafikkarten.


----------



## IJOJOI (25. Juli 2012)

Morgen zusammen...
Ich hab ein seltsames Prob mit den Frames bei BF3 zu sehen bekommen. Meine 2 6950@850Mhz skalieren nahezu garnicht... also im Single hab ich ~40fps im CF ~56.... und dass mit ordentlichen Framedrops...
Schalte ich nun V-sync ein hab ich konstant 60 fps im MP egal was passiert auch auf 64-Servern...
Was ist da das Problem?? 
Denn wenn ich mir die Benches von tomshardware anschaue komme ich da nieee hin... 
Benchmarks: AMD-Grafikkarten, CrossFire : Battlefield 3: Großer Performance-Vergleich mit über 30 Grafikkarten
Danke für eure Antwort 
LG JO


----------



## GrEmLiNg (1. August 2012)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...
> Ich hab ein seltsames Prob mit den Frames bei BF3 zu sehen bekommen. Meine 2 6950@850Mhz skalieren nahezu garnicht... also im Single hab ich ~40fps im CF ~56.... und dass mit ordentlichen Framedrops...
> Schalte ich nun V-sync ein hab ich konstant 60 fps im MP egal was passiert auch auf 64-Servern...
> Was ist da das Problem??
> ...


 
Hm das ist das gleiche wie einer neulich schrieb, warum mein Guild Wars 2 net so viel fps bringt. Ihr Versucht high end Games mit ATI Karten zu spielen noch darzu unterstüzten diese Games keine dual Karten. Bei BF 3 weiss ich garnicht ob Crossfire unterstüzt wird, und GW 2 weiss ich das auch nicht. Ich weiss aber das es beide absolute SLI Games sind. Vielleicht liegt dort das problem, das du in wahrheit nur 1 Karte hast. die dann am laufen ist..... Weill sollten 2 Karten wirklich laufen, müsstest änhlich viel FPS haben wie ich. ich hab zwischen 90-143 fps und die gehen niee unter 90 fps das macht das SLI System aus. Ich denke deine 2 ATI Karten sind auch nur darfür daaa, wenn überhaupt auch nur ATI Games im Crossfire zu zocken. 

Darfür Stürtzt bei mir immer Dirt 3 ab weill es nen ATI Game ist. Versuch doch mal fraps laufen zu lassen oder such dir sowas wie Evga Precision X dann siehste ja ob deine 2 ausgelastet wird oder nicht.

glaube da gibt es endweder afterburner von msi oder Evga Precision X mit den zwei müsstest du sehen ob deine 2 karte anspringt ob da ne auslastung vorhanden ist !!! Hast du das im Treiber auch richtig eingestellt und aktiviert ???

http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/sli  Ich glaube aber eher, das es da kein Crossfire Support gibt. Da es wirklich nVidia Games sind....


----------



## CeresPK (1. August 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Hm das ist das gleiche wie einer neulich schrieb, warum mein Guild Wars 2 net so viel fps bringt. Ihr Versucht high end Games mit ATI Karten zu spielen noch darzu unterstüzten diese Games keine dual Karten. Bei BF 3 weiss ich garnicht ob Crossfire unterstüzt wird, und GW 2 weiss ich das auch nicht. Ich weiss aber das es beide absolute SLI Games sind. Vielleicht liegt dort das problem, das du in wahrheit nur 1 Karte hast. die dann am laufen ist..... Weill sollten 2 Karten wirklich laufen, müsstest änhlich viel FPS haben wie ich. ich hab zwischen 90-143 fps und die gehen niee unter 90 fps das macht das SLI System aus. Ich denke deine 2 ATI Karten sind auch nur darfür daaa, wenn überhaupt auch nur ATI Games im Crossfire zu zocken.
> 
> Darfür Stürtzt bei mir immer Dirt 3 ab weill es nen ATI Game ist. Versuch doch mal fraps laufen zu lassen oder such dir sowas wie Evga Precision X dann siehste ja ob deine 2 ausgelastet wird oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Bei Dirt3 muss es an etwas anderen liegen.
Das hat doch nichts mit ATI- oder NVidia-Game zu tun das ein Spiel abstürzt.

Das heißt einfach nur das Dirt3 auf ATI Karten optimiert ist, wobei die GTX680 ja eindrucksvoll zeigt das man hier sämtlichen AMD-Karten um die Ohren fährt.

BF3 unterstützt auf jeden Fall Crossfire aber laut TomsHardware soll es da wohl Probleme geben (der Test ist aber auch schon etwas älter.

Benchmarks: AMD-Grafikkarten, CrossFire : Battlefield 3: Großer Performance-Vergleich mit über 30 Grafikkarten

und laut PCG(H) Benchmarks aus der BF3 Beta 
bringt Crossfire wohl auch eine Verdopplung der Framerates

Battlefield 3: Beta-Benchmark mit SLI und Crossfire - So viel bringen Geforce- und Radeon-Karten wirklich - Bildergalerie, [2011/09/Battlefield-3-Beta-GPUs-v2.png]


----------



## GrEmLiNg (1. August 2012)

Nö hab das System schon mehre male neu gemacht, nach na zeit krieg ich immer nen blue screen bei dirt 3. Aber naja egal zock eh lieber die großen nVidia Games.


----------



## cultraider (1. August 2012)

hey leute bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, meine beiden 560ti's mit 16x und 4x zu testen.
mir fehlt auch irgendwie ne sli brücke , nee habe einfach nur kacke viel zu tun zur zeit.

aber folgende links wären  zu dem thema glaube mal interessant....

16x/16x vs 16x/4x GTX 470 SLI Comparison

HARDOCP - GTX 480 SLI x16/x16 vs. x4/x4 - GTX 480 SLI PCIe Bandwidth Perf. - x16/x16 vs. x4/x4

mal schaun ob es im nächsten urlaub was wird


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

Ich habe mal 2 HD5850's mit einer Aufteilung der lanes x16/x4 getestet. Das war einfach nur zum davon laufen  Mikroruckler ohne Ende  Eigentlich eher Makroruckler


----------



## Deimos (2. August 2012)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...
> Ich hab ein seltsames Prob mit den Frames bei BF3 zu sehen bekommen. Meine 2 6950@850Mhz skalieren nahezu garnicht... also im Single hab ich ~40fps im CF ~56.... und dass mit ordentlichen Framedrops...
> Schalte ich nun V-sync ein hab ich konstant 60 fps im MP egal was passiert auch auf 64-Servern...
> Was ist da das Problem??
> ...


Hast du die AMD CAPS (Catalyst Application Profiles) installiert? Sind für viele Spiele notwendig, um Crossfire-Support hinzuzufügen.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt wurde mal GPU-Z oder Afterburner mitlaufen lassen, um die Auslastung der zweiten GPU zu checken.
Zudem kannst du ja sicherheitshalber mal im CCC schauen, ob Crossfire überhaupt aktiviert ist.

@GrEmLiNg
Dein Post ist schon fast desinformierender Natur.
Hat absolut nix mit AMD- oder NV-Games zu tun, sowas gibts net. Das hat jeweils nur mit Entwicklersupport zu tun und im besten Falle läufts dann auf den jeweiligen Karten ein wenig besser.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. August 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Hm das ist das gleiche wie einer neulich schrieb, warum mein Guild Wars 2 net so viel fps bringt. Ihr Versucht high end Games mit ATI Karten zu spielen noch darzu unterstüzten diese Games keine dual Karten. Bei BF 3 weiss ich garnicht ob Crossfire unterstüzt wird, und GW 2 weiss ich das auch nicht. Ich weiss aber das es beide absolute SLI Games sind. Vielleicht liegt dort das problem, das du in wahrheit nur 1 Karte hast. die dann am laufen ist..... Weill sollten 2 Karten wirklich laufen, müsstest änhlich viel FPS haben wie ich. ich hab zwischen 90-143 fps und die gehen niee unter 90 fps das macht das SLI System aus. Ich denke deine 2 ATI Karten sind auch nur darfür daaa, wenn überhaupt auch nur ATI Games im Crossfire zu zocken.
> 
> Darfür Stürtzt bei mir immer Dirt 3 ab weill es nen ATI Game ist. Versuch doch mal fraps laufen zu lassen oder such dir sowas wie Evga Precision X dann siehste ja ob deine 2 ausgelastet wird oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Lol! Selten solch einen Unfug gelesen! BF3 unterstützt genau so Crossfire-Setups wie Dirt3 SLI-Setups unterstützt. Ferner brauchst du nur ein entsprechendes SLI/CF-Profil für deinen Treiber. 

Schade, dass deine Kenntnisse nicht der Leistung deines Systems entsprechen


----------



## motek-18 (12. August 2012)

hi Leute ´,habe ein kleines Problem,habe mein neues MB Asus Formula V eingebaut und meine HD 5770 x3. musste fest stellen das manchmal alle drei karten erkant werden mit x8,x4,x4 lanes und dann auf ein mal nur noch zwei karten x8,x4 lanes erkant werden ohne das ich etwas im Bios verstellt habe.komme vom drillen und eine karte wird nicht mehr erkant.was für'ne ******** 
man kann im Bios einstellen unter:Gen1,Gen2,Gen3 oder Auto,wo ist da der futsack


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

ich werde mir vielleicht bald 2 mal gtx 670 karten gönnen. reichen die 2GB vram für sli oder doch lieber 4GB vram variante nehmen? 
auflösung ist 1920x1200 und einstellungen sollen auf max in battelfield 3 und auch in anderen games. 
vielleicht werde ich auch downsampling nutzen.


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung das die 2GB-Variante vollkommen ausreicht.
Also ich wüsste jetzt nicht das ich wirklich ins VRAM-Limit komme, mit meinen 2 680ern.

aber ich nutze auch kein Downsampling.
Höchstens mal SSAA aber auch nur wenn das Spiel dann min. noch die 100fps packt.

destawegen 120Hz, flüssiges Spielgefüh und so


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

heute reichen die 2gb, aber was ist morgen. wollten die karten länger behalten. dann kommt crysis III und stellt alles auf dem kopf.
Stalker und crysis II schlucken auch schon viel vram, wo 2GB schon knapp werden können.


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, mir wäre es keinen Aufpreis von fast 100€ pro Karte wert.


----------



## stefan79gn (15. August 2012)

Wie hoch wäre denn der Aufpreis, und wenns dir das Wert ist find ich lieber den ein oder anderen gb mehr weil die option grafik mods und downsampling freihalten ist ja nicht verkehrt. Derzeit mag es fast immer reichen also 2gb vram aber Schon heute gibs grafikmods wo diese eng werden und es wäre schade wenn man dann am falschen ende gespart hat.


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

das ist ja die sache, natürlich wären 4GB besser für die zukunft, aber der aufpreis pro karte haut ganz schön rein. soviel kann der speicher für den hersteller nicht kosten in der produktion.


----------



## KaterTom (15. August 2012)

Von PCGH gabs in einem der letzten Hefte (weiss leider nicht genau in welchem und kann auch nicht nachsehen, bin nicht zu Hause) einen Test zu diesem Thema.
Ergebnis: 4GB VRAM bringen erst in solch extremen Settings einen Vorteil, in denen die GPU's wegen der Wahnsinns-Pixelmassen in die Knie gehen und auch mit 4GB nur noch unspielbare FPS darstellen.
Für deine Settings sind 2GB VRAM ausreichend, selbst mit Downsampling-das geht nämlich mit Kepler z.Z. sowieso nur bis 2880x1620.


----------



## stefan79gn (15. August 2012)

welche Karten wolltest du denn genau holen? Also habe  jetzt öfter gelesen das Leute die zb mods in skyrim oder crysis nutzen bei full hat schon gern mal mehr als 2gb nutzen. Allerdings schon mit extrem mods. Normal in full hd und höher reichen sicher 2gb vram, aber wenn ich ne menge Geld für 2 gpu`s ausgebe also sli/cf und die spiele die ich spiele in höchstmöglicher auflösung spielen will. Dann Würd ich mich Persöhnlich ärgern wenn ich dann mal auf den Trichter bezüglich Grafikmods komme dort einschränkungen habe. Natürlich sollte man dabei den Preis im hinterkopf haben.
btw. warum nutzt du nicht deine vorhandene weiter und steckst ne zweite dazu. Dann hast du mehr als 2gb vram und sparst geld


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

glaube ich werden dann die 2GB variante nehmen. nvidia leert den speicher auch, auch wenn es knapp wird, ruckelt es nicht gleich.

meine powercolor 7950 pcs+ ist zur RMA, glaube sogar nach amerika. customkühler wirbeln die warme luft ins gehäuse und die obere karte wird erhitzt.
RAM und CPU bekommen auch viel hitze ab. desweiteren laufen nvidia karten besser in battelfield 3. 
bei nvidia sind die microruckler fast verschwunden, da hat amd noch nachholbedarf. 

wollte die EVGA GTX 670 FTW kaufen 2 mal. hat gtx 680 PCB und läuft schon auf 1ghz, somit so schnell wie eine gtx 680.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. August 2012)

Ich denke, damit bist du gut bedient


----------



## stefan79gn (15. August 2012)

die 670 ist mir 1150mhz ca. so schnell wie ne 680@ stock. Die 670 ftw hat leicht übertakteten speicher und  ist für sli super stimmt.


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

denke wird oktober werden, dann habe ich die kohle zusammen. dann soll erst mal der GK110 mein sli gespann knacken. lach

die gtx 670 FTW in BF3: http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/grafik...fikkarte/10982#g12705-1-920-x-1-080-/-kein-AA


----------



## stefan79gn (15. August 2012)

ja aber ohne aa, mit sieht es etwas anders aus. Aber kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen für full hd reicht eine 670 locker.


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

du kannst doch die grafik umstellen,bei 4 mal AA ist die GTX 670 FTW immer noch leicht vorne. ich will es krachen lassen grins.


----------



## stefan79gn (15. August 2012)

habe in bf3 per framelimitter auf 60fps gefixt, ab und an gehts für ne sekunde mal auf 55 runter aber man merkt es nicht, man siehts nur wennman die daten anzeigen lässt ingame.


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

das hört sich doch gut an. vielleicht hole ich mir nächstes jahr einen 120hz monitor, aber leider kein IPS auf dem markt. korea werde ich bestimmt nicht bestellen.


----------



## stefan79gn (15. August 2012)

poste mal deine erfahrungen


----------



## Westcoast (15. August 2012)

ja mache ich, bis oktober wird es aber noch dauern. grins


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2012)

Für 120Hz'er interessant

In BF3 können 2 GTX680 bei Ultrasetting aber minimalen Objekt und Terraindetails, auf fast allen Karten die 120fps halten.
Nur wenns dann ins CPU-Limit geht (ich denke die spielt bei den Objekt und Terraindetails eine sehr große Rolle) sinken die FPS kurzeitg.

Bei der Ultra-Voreinstellung habe ich im Schnitt ca. 90-110 fps je nach Map, mit vereinzelten "Framedrops" auf 60-80fps.

Mikroruckler sind aber meiner Meinung selbst bei Nvidia noch viel zu oft anzutreffen, für meinen Geschmack.
Ich finde in vielen spielen bemerkt man einen riesigen unterschied zw. 118 fps im Limiter und um die 110fps (ohne Limiter)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. August 2012)

naja habe auch solche Probleme mit den Fps ... bei mir auch so das sie manchmal einfach so auf 60 80 fallen und dann schnell wieder bei 90~120 sind


----------



## jupph (16. August 2012)

Habe seit ein paar Tagen auch ein Gespann aus zwei GTX 670ern um meinen 120Hz Monitor zu befeuern.
Hatte mich bei Battlefield 3 sehr gewundert, dass ich immer wieder Framedrops hatte. 
So gingen die Frames anscheinend, unabhängig von der Szene sogar teilweise unter 30.
Und das bei fullHD auf Stufe high.
Also einfach mal SpeedStep meines i7-920 (@3,6GHz) ausgeschaltet und schon gingen die FPS nicht mehr unter 90.
Bei BF3 scheint Intels Automatik nicht so gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## cemo (17. August 2012)

Hab mal ne frage Jungs.

Und zwar Bietet der 1155er Sockel ( I7 3770K) nur 20 Lanes Anbindungen für ein SLI Gespann, also x8 x8.
Ich frage mich daher echt wie es bei diesem Board möglich ist bei 4 Way SLI x8 x16 x8 x8 Anbindungen zu haben??? Das wäre ja in dem Sinne ja 40 Lanes, wie ist das Möglich???

ASUS Maximus V Extreme, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBJ00-G0EAY0GZ) | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

Ich Habe was von einem Chips gelesen der dieses bei dem Sockel in Verbindung mit  Ivy Bridge ermöglicht. Funktioniert denn sowas überhaupt?ß

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich Freuen


----------



## Der Maniac (17. August 2012)

Naja, geben tut es so etwas, bestes Beispiel ist wohl der NF200 Chip von NV, hat auch für mehr Lanes gesorgt! Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, welcher da drauf verbaut ist...^^


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2012)

cemo schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage Jungs.
> Und zwar Bietet der 1155er Sockel ( I7 3770K) nur 20 Lanes Anbindungen für ein SLI Gespann, also x8 x8.
> Ich frage mich daher echt wie es bei diesem Board möglich ist bei 4 Way SLI x8 x16 x8 x8 Anbindungen zu haben??? Das wäre ja in dem Sinne ja 40 Lanes, wie ist das Möglich???
> ASUS Maximus V Extreme, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBJ00-G0EAY0GZ) | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich
> ...



Zusatz-Chips auf den 1155 Boards erweitern die Lanes der PCIe Slots, aber nicht die PCIe Lanes des internen PCIe Controllers der CPU, welcher nach wie vor maximal x8 x8 Lanes hat und auch nicht erweiterbar ist. Somit ist das bei Boards wie dem Maximus V etwas Augenwischerei, denn letztlich bieten sie nicht durchgängig so viele Lanes, da halt immer die CPU als solches limitiert.
Für 3/4-Way SLI ist deswegen der Sockel 2011 immer noch die beste Wahl, da dieser nativ bereits 40 Lanes bietet, und beispielsweise 4 Grakas dann durchgängig mit x8 x8 x8 x8 Lanes angebunden sind und der PCIe Controller der CPU eben nicht limitiert.


----------



## stefan79gn (18. August 2012)

Danke für die bestätigung hatte es cemo auch gesagt war mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Aber schön wenns nochmal für nen laien wie mich erklärt wurde


----------



## cemo (18. August 2012)

Ja das der nur die Lanes der PCIe slots erweitert wusste ich, da der CPU nur 20 zu Verfügung stellt . Aber der PLX chip der da drauf ist, ist doch dafür vorgesehen, aus den wenigen Lanes am PCIe  slot mehr werden.
Wenn das nicht klappen soll, frage ich mich warum Asus sowas raus bringt??

Habe das Video gefunden, wo einer 4 WAY sli auf einem 1155er Sockel Betreibt und es klappt : 

DiRT 3 nVidia Surround 7680x1440 (EVGA GTX 670 4GB SC 4-Way SLI) - YouTube


----------



## apostoli (18. August 2012)

Tachscheeeen Community

meine Überlegungen gehen so langsam auch in die Richtung einer zweiten GTX680 und drei Monitore. Momentan habe ich einen Samsung BX 2450 LED der einen relativ breiten Rand hat. Welche Monitore wären denn zu empfehlen für Surround Gaming ?? 

Gruß Toli


----------



## cemo (18. August 2012)

Also soweit ich weis sind die Acer 245HQ 24Zoll 120HZ Monitore sehr gut im Surround Gaming.. Schau sie dir mal an 

http://3dvision-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/3d-vision-surround-setup-3.jpg


----------



## Cook2211 (18. August 2012)

cemo schrieb:


> Ja das der nur die Lanes der PCIe slots erweitert wusste ich, da der CPU nur 20 zu Verfügung stellt . Aber der PLX chip der da drauf ist, ist doch dafür vorgesehen, aus den wenigen Lanes am PCIe  slot mehr werden.
> Wenn das nicht klappen soll, frage ich mich warum Asus sowas raus bringt??
> 
> Habe das Video gefunden, wo einer 4 WAY sli auf einem 1155er Sockel Betreibt und es klappt :
> ...



Natürlich klappt 4-Way SLI auf 1155. Nur klappt es auf einem 2011 Board besser.
Es ist nun mal so, dass es nicht möglich ist, die Lanes des internen PCIe Controllers der 1155 CPUs zu erweitern. Der Controller sitzt in der CPU. Da helfen auch Zusatzchips nicht weiter. Diese Zusatzchips sorgen letztlich nur dafür, dass 3/4-Way SLI überhaupt mal halbwegs nutzbar wird, auf einem 1155 Board. Die CPU liefert die Daten über ihre insgesamt 16 Lanes zu dem Brückenchip, der diese dann erweitert, so dass die PCIe-Slots dann mit mehr Lanes an diesen Chip angebunden werden. Aber die grundsätzliche, hausgemachte "Bandbreiten-Kastration" des Sockels 1155 können diese Chips auch nicht umgehen, sondern höchstens lindern.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass solche Brückenchips auch höhere Latenzen verursachen, was auch nicht so toll ist.


----------



## bigel1977 (18. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Crossfire frage. Ich hab schon eine Sapphire HD7970  im Referenzdesign, welche ich Problemlos auf 1125/1575 betreibe. Jetzt  habe ich noch eine Asus 7970 DCII erworben und möchte diese im Crossfire  betreiben. Mein Mainboard hat zwischen den PCI-E Steckplätzen 2 Plätze  frei. 
1. Welche Karte sollte ich oben betreiben?
2. Muss ich meinen Monitor und Receiver (Projektor angeschlossen) an die obere Karte anschließen?
3. Falls ich die Asus oben betreiben sollte, kann ich meinen Receiver  über den beiliegenden DVI/HDMI Adapter mit 3D Material und Sound  versorgen (für meinen 3D Projektor)? Oder geht das über einen  Displayport/HDMI Adapter? Oder vielleicht gar nicht bei 3D Signalen, da  diese HDMI 1.4 benötigen?
4. Kann ich die Karten dann auch gemeinsam über den Catalyst übertakten (hoffentlich wieder aufs maximum)?

Besten DAnk


----------



## jupph (18. August 2012)

Zu 1. und 2. da die Asus über eine bessere Kühlung verfügt, würde ich sie über dem Referenzdesign verbauen.
Die obere Karte wird erfahrungsgemäß um einiges wärmer weil sie die aufgeheizte Luft der anderen abbekommt.
Dann gleicht sich das aus.
Den Monitor (oder was auch immer) schließt du an der oberen Karte an.

Zu 3. kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich keinen Receiver hab.

4. Ob das über den cataclyst geht, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten nimm doch den MSI Afterburner.
Der stellt automatisch beide Karten gleichzeitig ein.
Das Taktpotenzial der Karten kann sich natürlich im Zusammenspiel verändern.
Da hilf nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Westcoast (19. August 2012)

was würdet ihr machen: 

2 mal GTX 670 FTW: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048...GTX+670+FTW,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article

oder doch 2 mal GTX 670 mit 4GB vram: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/4096...Superclocked+,+4GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article

vielleicht werde ich ein bischen downsamplen und meine auflösung ist 1920x1200.

bei der 4GB variante ist ein backplate dabei, ist gut für die kühlung hinten, weil die weiteren 2GB sich hinten befinden. spiele gerade mit einer gtx 570.

2GB vram werden heute schon bei skyrim knapp, mit downsampling fast unspielbar. und zukünftige spielen können mehr verbrauchen. die tendenz geht in richtung mehr vram.


wollte im oktober upgraden und meine amd 7950 ist in amerika, bei powercolor kann es schon mal länger dauern. 

eine andere option wäre auf den GK110 zu warten. bin mir da nicht so sicher, weil es noch eine weile dauern wird.

könnte mir auch vorstellen eine gtx 690 zu kaufen.


----------



## Cleriker (19. August 2012)

Also wenn du es dir leisten kannst, dann nimm ruhig eine 690. Die Karte ist wirklich top.


----------



## Westcoast (19. August 2012)

die gtx 690 hat schon eine brutale leistung und verbraucht weniger als gtx 680 SLI. denke mal die karte ist auch leiser als 2 karten im referenzdesign. hoffe nur die 2GB reichen eine weile.


----------



## jupph (19. August 2012)

Also wenn du wirklich oft downsampling nutzt und dazu noch TextureMods usw.,
würde ich dir zu den 4GB Varianten raten.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2012)

Also über das Thema 2GB oder 4GB VRAM kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein.

Aktuell reichen 2GB eigentlich für alles aus. 

Hier mal als Beispiel eine GTX580 (1,5GB) im Downsampling-Benchmark bei Crysis 2:

Downsampling: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel, auch in Crysis 2 - Update mit Geforce-Treiber 295.51

Da sieht man, dass selbst der 580 der VRAM nicht ausgeht. Die Fps brechen nicht wirklich ein, es mangelt bei der höchsten Auflösung nur an GPU-Leistung.

Auch in aktuellen DX11 Titeln (wie z.B. Bf3) reichen 2GB vollkommen aus.


Klar kann man wegen der (fragwürdigen) Zukunftssicherheit 4GB Karten kaufen. Aber ich vergleiche es mit den 3GB Versionen der GTX580, wo der höhere Anschaffungspreis bis heute keine wirklich nutzbaren Vorteile gebracht hat.
Mit Super-exremen-ultra-Settings kann man natürlich die 2GB VRAM einer 690 zum Überlaufen bringen, aber dann stellt sich die Frage inwiefern es noch spielbar ist. Denn Shooter wie Bf3 oder Crysis 2 machen mit 25-30 Fps avg. nicht so wirklich Spaß. Dann lieber die Settings etwas runter schrauben damit es flüssiger läuft und dann reichen auch die 2GB wieder aus.

Kurz gesagt:
Eine klare Empfehlung kann man da mMn nicht geben. Man kann natürlich auf Nummer sicher gehen und 4GB wählen, aber ob es jemals einen wirklichen Vorteil bringen wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn der VRAM Hunger der Games ist in den letzten Jahren nur sehr, sehr moderat angestiegen was man daran sieht, dass selbst 1GB für viele Games bis Full-HD noch ausreichen, um flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## bigel1977 (19. August 2012)

Wenn ich die 3-Slot Asus 7970 DCII oben einstecke ist kein Platz zwischen den beiden Karten, so kann doch die Lüftung kaum funktionieren. Daher müßte ich doch eigentlich die 2-Slot Referenz 7970 oben einstecken, damit ein Slot zwischen den beiden Karten frei bleibt. 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich von den Temperaturen her dann besser mit 2 Referenzmodellen fahren, da die untere Karte die heiße Luft ja dann aus dem Gehäuse rausbläßt? 
Gibt es da eigentlich die optimale Kombination für Crossfire zwecks Custom und Referenzkarte.
Sind 3-Slot Karten im normalfall schlecht für Crossfire geeignet, wenn man nur zwei PCI-E Steckplätze hat?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> die gtx 690 hat schon eine brutale leistung und verbraucht weniger als gtx 680 SLI. denke mal die karte ist auch leiser als 2 karten im referenzdesign. hoffe nur die 2GB reichen eine weile.



Ich melde mich mal nach längerer Abstinenz zurück :

2GB VRAM voll zu bekommen geht recht einfach. Ich habe den Skyrim Texture Pack Combiner installiert und mit Downsampling  von 2880x1620 auf FullHD ruckzuck den VRAM zum überlaufen gebracht, guggst Du hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABER:
Es ruckelt nicht, gaaaanz selten gibt es einen winzigen Ruckler, der aber nicht weiter stört, z.B. wenn man aus einem Dungeon wieder an die Oberfläche kommt oder durch einen Wald läuft (nur Laubwald, nicht beim Nadelwald )

Daher denke ich, dass 4 GB VRAM pro GPU nice-to-have sind, aber selbst mit gigabyteweise Mods + Downsampling läuft mit der GTX690 mit 2GB VRAM pro GPU alles (so gut wie) flüssig 

Soviel von meiner Seite und ich bin wieder


----------



## stefan79gn (19. August 2012)

Welcome Back Softy


----------



## Westcoast (19. August 2012)

glaube bestelle mir oktober die gtx 690 von ASUS, gibt ja drei jahre garantie je nach seriennummer. glaube das beste gesamtpaket.


----------



## Softy (19. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> glaube bestelle mir oktober die gtx 690 von ASUS, gibt ja drei jahre garantie je nach seriennummer. glaube das beste gesamtpaket.



Ja, ich würde mich zwischen ASUS, MSI oder EVGA (alle bieten 3 Jahre Garantie) entscheiden. Bei EVGA ( ) kostet allerdings die Garantieverlängerung auf 5 Jahre 25€ und auf 10 Jahre 50€.


----------



## Westcoast (19. August 2012)

softy 

wie heiss wird denn deine gtx 690 unter last?


----------



## Softy (19. August 2012)

Die Karte wird mit Übertakten (Boost bis ~1150MHz) etwa 85°C warm, und ohne OC so knappe 80°C. Also gehen die Temperaturen völlig in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass etwa 300 Watt Abwärme im Worst Case abgeführt werden müssen


----------



## Westcoast (20. August 2012)

das sind echt gute temps, wenn man bedenkt dass die karte 2 mal 8pin hat, und 300 watt  da durchjagen.


----------



## jupph (24. August 2012)

Eine Frage an alle SLI'ler da drausen:
Habe seit 2 Wochen mein erstes SLI-Setup aus zwei GTX 670ern.
Bin auch mit der Leistung mehr als zufrieden.
Ich spiele auf einem 120Hz Monitor und bin dementsprechend erstrebt, die 120FPS zu erreichen.
Framelimiter ist per Afterburner auf 120 eingestellt.
Was mich wundert ist, dass wenn die FPS unter 120 sinken (z.B. phasenweise in Skyrim oder bei Crysis), warum ist die Auslastung der beiden Karten nicht bei 100%?
Sollten sie nicht immer 100% gefordert sein, solange das Framelimit von 120FPS nicht erreicht ist?

Ist das normal? Bremmst mein i7 920@3,6GHz die Karten aus?
Oder liegt das einfach an der SLI-Skalierung?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2012)

Ich denke dass der Flaschenhals inzwischen die CPU ist.
Eine Ivy CPU bei 4,5GHz takt ist natürlich merklich schneller als der Bloomfield bei 3,6GHz.
Du darfst nicht vergessen dass der inzwischen ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## cultraider (24. August 2012)

so habs mal auf meinem board probiert und mit allen sli und hyper sli patches
und 10000 versch. nvidia grafikkarten treibern hatte ich immer das problem, dass sobald ich sli im nv-treiber aktiviert habe, der treiber abgeschmiert ist... und sogar im gpuz stand dank dem patch, dass ich sli habe und der treiber meldete das mir auch.
naja 5€ umsonst für ne sli brücke ausgegeben ^^


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Welches Board meinst Du?


----------



## cultraider (24. August 2012)

gibt nur eines mit 2 pcie x16 slots, das p8p67, das m4 hat nur einen mechanischen 

hat nur leider keine native sli unterstützung, deswegen wollte ich es ja mal ausprobieren, wie es mit x16 und x4 läuft.

aber nach drei stunden mit 1000000000² versch. treiberkombinationen hatte ich kein bock mehr, verständlich oder?

deswegen verkauf ich lieber eine 560ti und hol mir ne 670...... und eine 560 behalt ich für meinen amd zweitrechner


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Achso, da hatte ich nicht genau geschaut 

Ich habe nämlich mal CF mit einem Asus M4A87TD-*EVO* getestet, das auch eine Anbindung der lanes von x16/x4 hatte. Und daher kann ich Dir sagen, dass Du, selbst wenn das mit dem SLI geklappt hätte, keinen Spaß gehabt hättest. Das Ergebnis sind nämlich (Mikro-)Ruckler ohne Ende 

Du hast also nichts verpasst


----------



## dragonlort (29. August 2012)

so hier mal meine 2x gtx 470 punkte


----------



## Softy (29. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> so hier mal meine 2x gtx 470 punkte



Ich glaube, der Bulldozer bremst ein bisschen  (*scnr* ): NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: 36453 3DMarks

3dmark 06 profitiert stark von einer schnellen / übertakteten CPU. Ein reiner Grafikkartenbenchmark wäre z.B. Unigine Heaven (s. Signatur)


----------



## dragonlort (29. August 2012)

bein cpu läuft auf fast 4ghz wie kann der bremsen?


----------



## stefan79gn (29. August 2012)

Weil der Bulldozer in Spielen und den meisten Benchmarks selbst mit 4ghz jeder Aktuellen Intel Cpu mit weniger mhz unterlegen ist.


----------



## dragonlort (29. August 2012)

ja das stimmt ist ja auch eigendlich ein server CPU aber spielen kann man mit dem auch alles.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. August 2012)

ja das kannman auch aber du wirst mit nem vergleichbaren i5 oder i7 teilweise schon deutlich mehr min. fps haben. Die tausenden Benchmarks im Netz beweisen es ja. Aber generell kannst du mit nem Bulli sicher alles spielen. Nur ebend mit weniger fps als mit nem intel wenn man das vergleichen will.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> ja das stimmt ist ja auch eigendlich ein server CPU aber spielen kann man mit dem auch alles.



Die Intels sind halt aktuell nun mal die etwas besseren Gaming-CPUs im direkten Vergleich.

PS:

(Und, wer schreibt jetzt den Post #1000 in diesem Thread????)


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> bein cpu läuft auf fast 4ghz wie kann der bremsen?


 
Da liegt am Benchmark. Je schneller die CPU desto mehr Punkte beim Benchmark.
Der Bulldozer ist halt langsamer als ein i7 und daher hast du weniger Punkte.
Aber trotzdem reicht der natürlich zum Spielen. Viel Spaß mit deinem System.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> (Und, wer schreibt jetzt den Post #1000 in diesem Thread????)


 
Ich mach gleich mal einen Doppelpost damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. August 2012)

SLI Kollege Threshold

Erst mal dir Glückwunsch zur 11000

Und danke ans Forum für 38000 Klicks und 1000 (meist sinnvolle) Posts


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Erst mal dir Glückwunsch zur 11000


 
Danke. 
Stimmt. Sind schon über 11.000.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2012)

Soll ich nen GW-Thread aufmachen?   Ich meine jetzt für den SLI-Thread. Nicht für Dich, Thressi


----------



## Cook2211 (29. August 2012)

Das wäre mal was Neues. Aber wer weiß wie unsere Rennleitung darauf reagiert ( )


----------



## Westcoast (30. August 2012)

komischerweise ist die ASUS GTX 690 Mars III nirgendwo erhältlich, kommt die karte nach europa?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> komischerweise ist die ASUS GTX 690 Mars III nirgendwo erhältlich, kommt die karte nach europa?


 
Irgendwann bestimmt. Aber der asiatische Markt ist für so eine Karte wohl größer als der europäische.


----------



## Westcoast (1. September 2012)

habe gelesen es wird nur 999 stück erhätlich sein, die sind doch schon längst vergriffen, bevor man irgendetwas unternimmt.


----------



## Softy (1. September 2012)

Die ASUS MARS II 2DIS/3GD5, GeForce GTX 590, 2x 1.5GB GDDR5 war auch auf 999 Stück limitiert, aber dennoch ziemlich lange erhältlich. Scheint ein rechter Ladenhüter gewesen zu sein


----------



## GrEmLiNg (2. September 2012)

Ich habe es auch noch nicht geschafft beide GTX 680 auf 100 % zu kriegen, max waren 89 % und ich glaube das schaffen erst Games. Die Später raus kommen werden, denke da an UE 4 und Crysis 3. Die meisten Games haben zwischen 50 % auf beiden GW 2 oder 89 % auf einer bei PJC z.b


----------



## Azzkirk (6. September 2012)

Sers Leute, kann man eigentlich eine 7950 und 4870x2 im Crossfirebetrieb zusammen schalten oder hat man da nix von? Würde das gerne machen wenn die neue Grafikkarte eingetroffen ist.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

Eine HD7950 und HD4870 im Crossfireverbund ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Azzkirk (6. September 2012)

Schade, wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen ...


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

Selbst wenn, wäre es völlig sinnlos, weil die langsamere Grafikkarte den Takt angeben würde. Du hättest dann theoretisch die Leistung von 2 HD4870's. Bei AMD ist es möglich, bestimmte Karten einer Generation (z.B. HD4850 + HD4870 oder HD5850 + HD5870) zu einem Crossfiregespann zu verbinden, dann gibt aber auch die jeweils langsamere Karte den Takt an.


----------



## Azzkirk (6. September 2012)

Ok, das sehe ich ein. War dann wohl eher eine fixe Idee von mir.


----------



## Softy (6. September 2012)

Ja, der Gedanke ist natürlich verlockend, einfach die alte Grafikkarte mit in den Rechner zu packen und dann etwas Mehrleistung zu haben. 

Das  ist technisch aber nicht möglich, weil die Grafikkarten je nach Betriebsmodus entweder jeweils abwechselnd ein Bild berechnen oder gleichzeitig am selben Bild werkeln. Daher gibt auch immer die langsamste Karte (z.B. bei 2 unterschiedlich hoch getakteten Karten mit gleicher Bezeichnung) das Tempo vor.


----------



## Der Maniac (7. September 2012)

Guckst du hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kannst du erkennen, welche Karten du zusammenschalten kannst und was benötigt wird 

€dit: Ich seh grad, die geht nur bis zu 5970... Für neuere Karten muss man das dann wohl extra in Erfahrung bringen...


----------



## Westcoast (7. September 2012)

bei unterschiedlich schnellen karten sind die microruckler auch noch extremer, was noch hinzu kommt.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, wäre es völlig sinnlos, weil die langsamere Grafikkarte den Takt angeben würde. Du hättest dann theoretisch die Leistung von 2 HD4870's.


 
Er hat schon die Leistung von 2 ATI 4870 weil das ja eine 4870 X2 ist. Also eine Dual GPU Karte.


----------



## Azzkirk (7. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat schon die Leistung von 2 ATI 4870 weil das ja eine 4870 X2 ist. Also eine Dual GPU Karte.


 
Röchtög !!! 
Aber das blöde Teil ist mir jetzt a) zu langsam b) zu laut und c) kann es kein Eyefinity, daher wird nun aufgerüstet. Wäre halt interessant gewesen das Ganze zu kombinieren, aber nun ja ... muß ich halt etwas sparen für ne zweite GraKa und die Microruckler habe ich persöhnlich nicht feststellen können. Für mich lief es eigentlich immer flüssig.


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

Oh, das X2 habe ich überlesen  Egal, funktioniert eh nicht


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2012)

Azzkirk schrieb:


> Röchtög !!!
> Aber das blöde Teil ist mir jetzt a) zu langsam b) zu laut und c) kann es kein Eyefinity, daher wird nun aufgerüstet. Wäre halt interessant gewesen das Ganze zu kombinieren, aber nun ja ... muß ich halt etwas sparen für ne zweite GraKa und die Microruckler habe ich persöhnlich nicht feststellen können. Für mich lief es eigentlich immer flüssig.


 
Kauf dir eine neue Karte. Die ATI 4870 X2 ist echt veraltet. Eine 7950 kann alles besser.


----------



## Azzkirk (7. September 2012)

Jupp, der Neukauf ist ja bereits beschlossene Sache, nur pendel ich noch etwas zwischen 7950 (günstiger) und 7970 (schneller) ... aber das ist ja nun OT und gehört in einen anderen Fred. Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten und ein schönes WE


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

einem kunden bei Amazon ist eine gtx 690 von ASUS abgeraucht, richtig weggebrannt. war bestimmt ein montagsmodell, bei der produktion ist einiges schief gelaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2012)

Da soll noch mal einer sagen "abrauchen" wäre nur eine Floskel.
Aber schon ärgerlich. Ich denke auch, dass das ein krasses Montagsmodell war. Bei mir läuft sie auch bei extremen Stress wie ein Uhrwerk


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

kannst du bei Amazon nachlesen unter  kundenrezensionen bei der ASUS GTX 690. feuerlöscher sollte man bereit halten steht darin. da musste ich lachen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2012)

Der arme Kerl.  Dann sollte ich meinen PC wohl mal vorsichtshalber mit einem Feuerlöscher oder mit einem Notabschalter ausstatten


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

ich schwanke jetzt momentan zwischen gtx 690 oder zotac gtx 680 4GB sli. echt eine schwere entscheidung. 
eine gtx 680 verbraucht 200 watt mal 2 = 400 watt +150 watt cpu, mainboard und laufwerke, wären wir bei 550 watt. 

denke mein seasonic X660 watt würde ausreichen.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

Eine brennende GTX 690?  

Ja, Dein Netzteil reicht völlig aus, der Rechner wird unter Last ~400-450 Watt ziehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2012)

Das NT sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. 
Die Frage ist, wenn es 4GB VRAM sein sollen, ob nicht zwei 670 besser wären, was Preis, Leistung und Verbrauch angeht. Da liegen bei Zotac 115 Euro pro Karte zwischen (beim günstigsten Preis). Das ist schon eine enorme Ersparnis bei unwesentlich weniger Leistung.


----------



## CeresPK (12. September 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich schwanke jetzt momentan zwischen gtx 690 oder zotac gtx 680 4GB sli. echt eine schwere entscheidung.
> eine gtx 680 verbraucht 200 watt mal 2 = 400 watt +150 watt cpu, mainboard und laufwerke, wären wir bei 550 watt.
> 
> denke mein seasonic X660 watt würde ausreichen.


 
Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung das ne GTX690 vollkommen ausreicht.
Und bevor einem Die 2GB Ram volllaufen geht eher die GPU-Leistung in die Knie.

Hat eigentlich jemand Bock seine 690 gegen meine 2 680er zu tauschen


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung das ne GTX690 vollkommen ausreicht.
> Und bevor einem Die 2GB Ram volllaufen geht eher die GPU-Leistung in die Knie.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand Bock seine 690 gegen meine 2 680er zu tauschen



Das denke ich auch.

Und nein, getauscht wird nicht. 
Die Karte verlässt frühestens dann meinen Rechner, wenn die GTX790 kommt


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

bei Zotac bekommt man 5 jahre garantie, wenn man die karten innerhalb von 14 tagen registriert. zwischen gtx 670 und gtx 680 liegen ca 30 watt unterschied.
die gtx 680 ist ein echter GK104 und die gtx 670 bischen beschnitten. klar vom leistungsunterschied her. ca 7 bis 10 % 115 euro pro karte mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2012)

Ich kann deine Argumente gut nachvollziehen. Wenn die GTX690 nicht so gut geworden wäre, dann wären wohl auch eher zwei GTX680 als zwei GTX670 in meinen Rechner gewandert. Aber ich schließe da halt nicht von mir auf andere.
Wobei ich mir dann glaube ich trotzdem nicht die 4GB Version gekauft hätte.


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

die gtx 690 vom design und verarbeitung erste klasse. ich glaube ich werde mir die gtx 690 bestellen von ASUS anfang oktober. 

cook2211

du willst dann wieder auf eine gtx 790 umsteigen, grins. reicht die gtx 690 dann nicht mehr. threshold möchte auch auf gtx 790 umsteigen, hat er mir gesagt.
ich werde dann die gtx 690 3 jahre behalten, egal was kommt. bei euch geht es mir bischen zu schnell mit dem aufrüsten. 
gtx 690 verbraucht 100 watt weniger als gtx 680 sli und weniger microruckler. hat schon einige pro argumente. 

naja wenn ich mir die gtx 690 gönne, hole ich mir von dem übrig gebliebenen geld die steelseries sensei fnatic.


----------



## CeresPK (12. September 2012)

Naja ist halt nen Hobby

Und so lange es finanziell noch passt wird mit jeder 2. Generation aufgerüstet


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

ist auch mein hobby, werde auch schnell schwach bei neuer hardware. kostet manchmal eine menge kohle. 
hole mir die gtx 690 wegen Battelfield 3, weil meine amd 7950 manchmal 40FPS liefert auf 64er servern. [große maps]

2 mal GK110 auf einer GTX 790, ein traum. aber wann kommt diese karte heraus, ende 2013???


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Bock seine 690 gegen meine 2 680er zu tauschen



Wenn es 2 MSI Lightning's oder TwinFrozr's sind, könnte ich schwach werden


----------



## CeresPK (12. September 2012)

ne leider nicht 

Aber das Referenzdesign ist doch ehhh viel besser


----------



## Westcoast (12. September 2012)

denke softy geht es ums übertakten, daher die lightning. aber stimmt schon bei sli sind refrenzmodelle besser, weil die wärme nach hinten abgeführt wird.
wenn man 2 gtx 680 lightning karten übertaktet, wird die obere bestimmt massiv warm und der platz zwischen den beiden karten sollte auch groß genug sein.
customkühler brauchen bischen mehr platz zum atmen. bei 2 gtx 680 lightning karten, wo starkes oc betrieben wird, kommt jedes gute gehäuse an ihre grenzen. [auch mit guter belüftung]


----------



## Der Maniac (13. September 2012)

Ich hab das angesprochene SLI aus den beiden 680ern 
Nur eben halt kein Referenzdesign... Warm werden die Karten, ja, aber über 80°C habe ich noch keine von den beiden bekommen, weder die obere, noch die untere. Und beide Karten verteilen die Luft komplett im Gehäuse! 

@ Westcoast: kurz am Rande: Mit einem Seasonic X660 kommst du nicht weit bei nem 680er SLI (wie es bei der 690 aussieht kP), ich hatte n 750 Watt NT von BeQuiet mit 720 Watt auf der 12V-Schiene kombiniert. System siehe Sig... Bei Diablo 3 und BF3 ist die zweite Karte regelmäßig ausgestiegen, nicht genügend Saft inner Leitung :o Jetzt hab ich n Enermax Platimax 1000 Watt, und siehe da, es läuft!


----------



## Westcoast (13. September 2012)

das seasonic X660 watt reicht auch für 2 gtx 680 karten. ich weiss ja nicht was du für ein bequiet gehabt hast, aber die X reihe von seasonic ist sehr gut.

hier wird ein Core I7 3930K auf 5ghz und amd 7970 crossfire gemessen. SeaSonic X-660 @ 2x7970 + 3930k 5GHZ - YouTube

die amd 7970 verbraucht 250 watt und die gtx 680 ca 200 watt. mein ivy verbraucht auch weniger als I7 3930K.

die kiste geht nicht aus.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. September 2012)

Evtl. hängt das mit dem miesen Wirkungsgrad vom BeQuiet zusammen, bei Auslastung > 80% ist der irgendwo bei 75%. Ist bzw. mittlerweile war eins aus der P7- oder P8-Serie, müsste ich jetzt nachgucken.
Trotzdem sind die Netzteile nicht unbedingt immer dauerhaft lauffähig mit so nem Setup... Volle Auslastung wird ja eh selten erreicht, auch beim Zocken, aber ich bin lieber auf der sicheren Seite ^_^

Und bei mir mag es auch daran gelegen haben, das meine beiden Karten kein Referenzdesign sind. Kein Stromturm, dafür aber 8 & 6 Pin PCIe-Strom. Also eine theoretische Maximallast von 300 Watt pro Karte. Wobei ich nicht glaube, das ich die jemals erreicht habe bis jetzt...^^


----------



## Westcoast (13. September 2012)

daran hat es gelegen, das netzteil war zu alt und der wirkungsgrad spielt eine wichtige rolle. die gtx 690 gönnt sich 300 watt, also 100 watt weniger als gtx 680 sli.
wenn du deine gtx 680 auf 1200mhz gpu übertaktest, kann diese je nach spannung sich 250 watt pro karte gönnen. 
du hast jetzt ein enermax platimax, auch ein tolles netzteil, damit hat man genug power. für eine gtx 690 reicht das netzteil locker und arbeitet nicht am limit.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> du willst dann wieder auf eine gtx 790 umsteigen, grins. reicht die gtx 690 dann nicht mehr. threshold möchte auch auf gtx 790 umsteigen, hat er mir gesagt.



Ich nehme mir zwar immer vor es nicht zu tun, aber irgendwie rüste ich dann doch jedes Jahr auf


----------



## Der Maniac (13. September 2012)

"Brauch ich das?" "Neeeee!"

"Kann ich mir das leisten?" "JA" --> Gekauft! 

So geht das bei mir meistens immer xd


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> "Brauch ich das?" "Neeeee!"
> "Kann ich mir das leisten?" "JA" --> Gekauft!
> So geht das bei mir meistens immer xd



Ich bin dann immer froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der das so handhabt


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (18. September 2012)

Dringend hilfe bei meiner multi gpu/ 3870x2 also ich hab bei World of Tanks wenn ich es zocke bei den Bäume in weiterer entfernung Texture Flackern als die bäume flackern. aber erst ab einer gewissen entfernung.

Bitte Help


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (18. September 2012)

Also ich merk die micro ruckler erst ab ca unter 40fps , aber da kommt meine 3870x2 nich so schnell hin


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2012)

Die Karte ist schlichtweg zu alt... Hol dir was neues, die 3870 x2 hat auch Probleme mit dem Z-Buffer. Also alles was auf Entfernung ist, fängt an zu flackern, weil der Abstand von mehreren Objekten zu deiner Position gleich ist laut Speicher. Dann will die Karte das auch alles anzeigen, es überlagert sich und tadaa, es flackert (Mal als Kurzabriss diese Erklärung^^). 

Bei neueren Karten besteht das Problem weniger (nicht gar nicht!) Ohne ein Grakawechsel wirst du da nicht glücklich werden


----------



## copi (19. September 2012)

so ich muss hier auch mal einsteigen, hab heute meine 2te evga gtx 670 ftw bekommen, eingebaut, im treiber aktiviert: BOMBE!
ich zocke bf3 mit nem 2700k @4500mhz an nur einem benq 2410t @120hz, also eigentlich unnötig (aber siehe "Der Maniac", ich musste es haben) und es is total geil 
da ruckelt nix und ich bin von 60-95 fps auf 90-140fps gerutscht.

*hier mc donalds jingle einfügen*

"dadadadadaaaaa....ich liebe es"

mit meinen 6970ern hatte ich ne ruckelorgie und bin auf ne einzelne 670 umgestiegen, aber irgendwie is das glaubich wie mit papageien, die hält man einfach nicht alleine im käfig


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

copi schrieb:


> *hier mc donalds jingle einfügen*
> 
> "dadadadadaaaaa....ich liebe es"


 
Kein Problem : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaLe9a2nNE4

Freut mich, dass Du zufrieden bist


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> "Brauch ich das?" "Neeeee!"
> 
> "Kann ich mir das leisten?" "JA" --> Gekauft!
> 
> So geht das bei mir meistens immer xd


 
_Brauche ich das?_ Ja sicher. 
_Kann ich mir das leisten?_ Nein.  
_Ist es mir egal ob ich mir das leisten kann?_ Na klaro. 
_Stört es mich dass meine Frau dann nichts mehr zum Anziehen kaufen kann?_ Nicht die Bohne. 
_Was ist mit den Kindern? _Die sind alt genug. Die müssen lernen dass hungern kein Missstand ist sondern Diät Reloaded.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> _Brauche ich das?_ Ja sicher.
> _Kann ich mir das leisten?_ Nein.
> _Ist es mir egal ob ich mir das leisten kann?_ Na klaro.
> _Stört es mich dass meine Frau dann nichts mehr zum Anziehen kaufen kann?_ Nicht die Bohne.
> _Was ist mit den Kindern? _Die sind alt genug. Die müssen lernen dass hungern kein Missstand ist sondern Diät Reloaded.


 
You made my Day! xDDDDD Ich brech ab!    

Anti OT:

Ich musste meinen beiden Karten heute per MSI Nachbrenner ne neue Lüfterkurve verpassen... Die obere wird bei BF3 mal eben 85-88°C warm... Dadurch crashed BF3 immer...
Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt...^^


----------



## copi (19. September 2012)

hab grad ne stunde gespielt, 78 war das höchste 
ich frag mich allerdings wies im sommer werden soll....obwohl naja...
...die drei wochen kann ich auch mal was anderes machen


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2012)

Drei wochen? Wohnst du in Spananien? Hier sinds irgendwie nie mehr als 3 Tage am Stück warm! xD

Topic:

Hat sonst noch wer Probleme mit den Temps? Bzw. crashen Spiele weil die Karte in ihr Templimit rennt und dann runtertaktet? Das ist bei mir nämlich der Grund warum BF3 sich verabschiedet...


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2012)

in 11 tagen werde ich meine gtx 690 bestellen. würdet ihr EVGA oder ASUS nehmen? bieten beide 3 jahre garantie und die EVGA ist bischen teurer, 
dafür aber zwei 8pin adapter dabei und ein großes poster. es wird ja immer behauptet, dass EVGA den besten support hat. 

ASUS soll auch nicht schlecht sein, aber die wartezeiten können sich schon mal hinziehen. 

andere behaupten der support von EVGA sei in USA gut, aber nicht in europa.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> andere behaupten der support von EVGA sei in USA gut, aber nicht in europa.


 
Also ich hatte hier schon mit dem EVGA Support zu tun und war sehr zufrieden


----------



## copi (20. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte hier schon mit dem EVGA Support zu tun und war sehr zufrieden


 
Ich ebenfalls, keine klagen.


----------



## Axonia (20. September 2012)

Ich ebenfalls. Mir ist damals meine GTX 570 abgeraucht, nachdem ich den Alpenföhn Peter montierte. EVGA hatte ohne zu Zögern mir eine neue Karte zu geschickt. Demnach kann ich von EVGA bis jetzt nur gutes berichten was den Support angeht. 
Gruß


----------



## GrEmLiNg (20. September 2012)

Meine 2 GTX 680 SC machen auch sehr Viel Spass, ich sage es ja immer wieder. Wenn man es nicht hat, weiss man einfach nicht. Was man verpasst ich finde SLI so mega goil, das macht einfach nur Spass. Mehr Grafik mehr aufdrehen und die Karten zeigen keine Schwächen  muhhaaaaa Meine erste wird nicht wärmer als 73 C und die 2 ist max 70 C also alles im rahmen


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> dafür aber zwei 8pin adapter dabei und ein großes poster. es wird ja immer behauptet, dass EVGA den besten support hat.



Naja die 2 8pin Adapter brauchst Du nicht und das Poster aufzuhängen ist imo fast so peinlich wie sich den Aufkleber "My SSD is faster than your HDD", der bei OCZ-SSD's beiliegt, auf den Rechner zu kleben 

Dennoch würde ich auch zur EVGA wegen des besseren Supports raten


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2012)

danke euch, wenn ich eine EVGA GTX 690 bekomme, hole ich diese. wenn die nicht lieferbar ist, kann man auch gut eine ASUS GTX 690 nehmen. 
EVGA Poster ist doch der hammer, damit wollte ich meine wand schmücken und auf mein gehäuse sind aufkleber von Intel, 
Zowie, Steelseries, Gskill, Razer, Noctua, Seasonic, Gigabyte und später EVGA.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

Gainward FTW.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gainward FTW.



Jaa... Genau


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2012)

über Gainwards support habe ich schon einige Horrorgeschichten gelesen.


----------



## godfather22 (23. September 2012)

hi, ich bin noch sehr unerfahren in sachen CF und wollte fragen, ob ein CF-System, aus 2 7950 davon stark profitiert, wenn man den Speicher übertaktet. Meine denke wäre nämlich, dass ja besonders bei CF die daten immer von a nach b geschaufelt werden müssen... ich hab auch so das gefühl, dass meine beiden nicht ganz glatt laufen aber dazu später wenn der 3dmark11 durch ist


----------



## Der Maniac (24. September 2012)

Ich glaube eher das deine CPU limitiert... Bei welchen Spielen "ruckelt" es denn?


----------



## godfather22 (24. September 2012)

Ich weiß... Ich hol mir zu Weihnachten den FX-8350 mit dem dürfte es ja gegen und heute Takte ich meinen Bulli erstmal, sobald ich wieder Flüssigmetall hab auf 4,4-4,5 ghz. Es hat auf nem vollen 16er Crysis2 Server gelaggt, alles auf ultra bewegungsschärfe hoch und high-res texturen.

Edit: beim 3dMark11 hab ich 14000 Graphics und 5200 Physics. Ich denke mal mit der CPU ist das ganz in Ordnung... Ich bin überigens der einzige im 3dMark11-Universum, mit der konstellation.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

Den RAM zu übertakten bringt  auch bei einem Crossfire System so gut wie nichts. Das ist nur im messbaren, keinesfalls im spürbaren Bereich.


----------



## RayasVati (24. September 2012)

Hallo 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Ich möchte vllt ein CF System

Ich hab momentan eine 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

i5 2500k mit alpenföhn nordwand
8 gb ram
asrock p67 pro 
NZXT HALE90  - 550 Watt

Ich spiele auf 3x Full HD und an dem System ist nichts übertaktet
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Das NT reicht denk ich mal nicht aus. 

bei mindfactory ist ein 750 watt nt im angebot 750 Watt Rasurbo GaminX & Power V2 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware,

reicht das?

Mit Mircroruckler hab ich mich auseinander gesetzt! Ich lege wert auf Grafik in Spielen!

Was muss ich noch beachten?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2012)

@ RayasVati 

Mit deinem Board wird das leider nichts, da es nur einen PCIe x16 Slot hat.


----------



## RayasVati (24. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ RayasVati
> 
> Mit deinem Board wird das leider nichts, da es nur einen PCIe x16 Slot hat.


 
verdammt


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2012)

Das NT ist auch fast schon etwas zu knapp bemessen.
Test: PowerColor HD 7970 CrossFire (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Wenn du es "richtig" machen willst, dann kostet dich der Spaß mit Graka, NT und Board ~600 €. Ob es dir das wert ist, musst du für dich entscheiden


----------



## RayasVati (24. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das NT ist auch fast schon etwas zu knapp bemessen.
> Test: PowerColor HD 7970 CrossFire (Seite 9) - ComputerBase
> 
> Wenn du es "richtig" machen willst, dann kostet dich der Spaß mit Graka, NT und Board ~600 €. Ob es dir das wert ist, musst du für dich entscheiden


 
ja na wenn dann richtig.

Brauche also definitiv n neues Board Intel Z77 Extreme3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail vielleicht dieses?

Und was für ein NT zb?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

Ja, das Board würde passen.

Netzteil könntest Du z.B. eins von diesen kaufen: Produktvergleich   Finger weg von dem Rasurbo Crap 

Oder Du verkaufst Deine HD7970 und kaufst eine HD7990 oder GTX690. Dann könntest Du das Board behalten, wenn Du die GTX690 nimmst, reicht außerdem Dein vorhandenes Netzteil aus.


----------



## RayasVati (24. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das Board würde passen.
> 
> Netzteil könntest Du z.B. eins von diesen kaufen: Produktvergleich   Finger weg von dem Rasurbo Crap
> 
> Oder Du verkaufst Deine HD7970 und kaufst eine HD7990 oder GTX690. Dann könntest Du das Board behalten, wenn Du die GTX690 nimmst, reicht außerdem Dein vorhandenes Netzteil aus.


 
die 7970 hab ich erst n paar tage und bin soweit sehr zufrieden!

600watt reichen???

was wäre eine board empfehlung von dir softy?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

Board würde ich aktuell eins von diesen hier kaufen: Produktvergleich 

Wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich eher ein Netzteil zwischen 650 und 750 Watt kaufen, das hier wäre was Feines: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3


----------



## RayasVati (24. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Board würde ich aktuell eins von diesen hier kaufen: Produktvergleich
> 
> Wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich eher ein Netzteil zwischen 650 und 750 Watt kaufen, das hier wäre was Feines: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3


 
da steht überall --> Achtung! Zur Nutzung von PCIe 3.0 wird eine Ivy Bridge CPU benötigt!

vom Preis find ich das NT und die Boards


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

Das spielt keine Rolle, der i5-2500K läuft auf den Boards. Nur ist eben kein PCIe 3.0 möglich, denn SandyBridge hat nur einen PCIe 2-Controller. In der Praxis merkt man da aber keinen Unterschied: 

[Hardwarecanucks]HD 7970 PCI-E 3.0 vs PCI-E 2.0 comparison

Wichtig wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass 2 Custom Grafikkarten die meiste Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilen, Du solltest also ggf. noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter mitbestellen. Insgesamt würde ich 4-5 Lüfter einbauen. Welches Gehäuse hast Du denn im Moment?


----------



## RayasVati (24. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das spielt keine Rolle, der i5-2500K läuft auf den Boards. Nur ist eben kein PCIe 3.0 möglich, denn SandyBridge hat nur einen PCIe 2-Controller. In der Praxis merkt man da aber keinen Unterschied:
> 
> [Hardwarecanucks]HD 7970 PCI-E 3.0 vs PCI-E 2.0 comparison
> 
> Wichtig wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass 2 Custom Grafikkarten die meiste Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilen, Du solltest also ggf. noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter mitbestellen. Insgesamt würde ich 4-5 Lüfter einbauen. Welches Gehäuse hast Du denn im Moment?


 
durchlüftet ist meiner sehr gut denke ich (4 Lüfter) Hab ein CoolerMaster cm690 glaub ich heißt das ding.

So..nochmal zusammen gefasst.

Neues Board und neues NT? Der rest darf bleiben?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> durchlüftet ist meiner sehr gut denke ich (4 Lüfter) Hab ein CoolerMaster cm690 glaub ich heißt das ding.
> 
> Neues Board und neues NT? Der rest darf bleiben?



Ja, das Gehäuse ist prima 

Der Rest kann so bleiben, nur die 2. Grafikkarte fehlt dann noch


----------



## Nostrex (25. September 2012)

Ein Crossfire System aus 2 6950 1GB aufzubauen macht kein sinn, oder ?
Man würde ja recht schnell am speicher limit hängen, da dann ja nurnoch 2X 512MB zur verfügung ständen.
Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe.
MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (25. September 2012)

Nostrex schrieb:


> Ein Crossfire System aus 2 6950 1GB aufzubauen macht kein sinn, oder ?
> Man würde ja recht schnell am speicher limit hängen, da dann ja nurnoch 2X 512MB zur verfügung ständen.
> Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe.



Beide Karten bringen 1GB VRAM mit. Also nominell 2GB VRAM. Effektiv nutzbar ist allerdings nur 1GB, da der Speicher beider Karten mit den gleichen Informationen gefüllt wird.

Bei so was stellt sich für mich die Frage nach dem warum?
Warum 2 HD6950 und wofür möchte du sie nutzen?


----------



## Nostrex (25. September 2012)

Geht alleine ums Gaming.
Board sowie einigermaßen Potente CPU + Netzteil sollte ja vorhanden sein.
MfG


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

Die erste Frage ist immer wieso willst du plötzlich Crossfire machen?
Reicht dir eine Karte auf einmal nicht mehr?
Was ist mit einer neuen Karte? Die AMD 7950 ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nostrex (25. September 2012)

Crossfire währ auch so eine Ego sache, muss ich sagen 
Daher die überlegung.
Außerdem ist ne 7950 teuerer als ne 2. 6950
Leistung wird sich wohl gleich bleiben.
Abgesehen von den Nachteilen die ich durch CF hätte.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2012)

Eine 2. 6950 ist halt nicht alles. Das Netzteil muss reichen. Die Kühlung muss reichen. Das Case muss reichen, usw.


----------



## Nostrex (25. September 2012)

Case hat platz, in frage kommt sowiso eigendilich nur ein non referenz design
Dort wo die 2. Karte die luft ansaugen würde, währ die "umgebungstemperatur" recht niedrig.
Netzteil ist eine Gute Frage.
Be Quiet Straight power 680W
Hat zumindest testweise 2 GTX 470 im 3D Mark im SLI gestemmt.
Müsste theoretisch reichen.


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Das Netzteil reicht aus für 2 HD6950. Bis zum Erbrechen würde ich aber nicht übertakten damit.


----------



## Nostrex (25. September 2012)

Mit meiner jetzigen komm ich eh nicht über 890Mhz bei 1.175V
DIe zweite sollte dann mit glück weniger spannung brauchen.
Zur not halt dann takt reduzieren 
Spannung kann ich allerdings nicht runterregeln, da ich nen festen spawa chip habe -.-'


----------



## Westcoast (1. Oktober 2012)

meine EVGA GTX 690 heute bekommen, habe ich gerade eingebaut, werde mal bischen testen. sie leuchtet an der seite so schön.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Oktober 2012)

Urgh, das war das erste was ich an meinen beiden KFA's abgestöpselt habe... Sofern das leuchten dauerhaft is, is das ja in Ordnung, aber die Dinger ham pulsiert, zum kotzen o.O

Wobei die Karten atm sowieso nich bei mir sind, ab nach Caseking aufgrund von Taktungsproblemen -.- BF3 und D3 sind ständig abgeschmiert...


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

Der Maniac

caseking ist sehr kulant, bekommst bestimmt die karten ausgetauscht. wenn die karten zum hersteller geschickt werden, kannst du ja berichten wielange es bei KFA gedauert hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> meine EVGA GTX 690 heute bekommen, habe ich gerade eingebaut, werde mal bischen testen. sie leuchtet an der seite so schön.



Glückwunsch. 
Dann bin ich schon sehr gespannt auf dein Fazit


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> meine EVGA GTX 690 heute bekommen, habe ich  gerade eingebaut, werde mal bischen testen. sie leuchtet an der seite so  schön.



Auch von mir viel Spaß mit der Karte


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

für bikinifotos reicht es gerade so softy lach. die karte ist der hammer, brutale leistung in spielen. 
ich kann jede map mit 64 leuten in battelfield 3 ohne probleme zocken. die karte fällt nie unter 60 FPS. 
bei der treiberinstallation hatte ich bischen probleme, da er die hardware nicht erkannt hat. 

nach mehrmaligen starten hat er den treiber dann endlich installiert. 

habe in der nvidiasystemsteuerung digitale farbanpassung auf 60% gestellt, jetzt sind die farben grandios.

ich höre die karte nicht, ist echt sehr gut gelungen, wenn man bedenkt dass bis zu 300 watt gekühlt werden müssen.
im gerätemanager zeigt er 2 mal gtx 690 an, richtig wäre 2 mal gtx 680 grins. 

microrcukler habe ich keine bemerkt, macht richtig spaß mit der karte. die wird auch 2 bis 3 jahre in meinem rechner dienen, war eine investition in die zukunft.

SLI war automatisch aktiv, musste nicht viel einstellen im treiber. 

also wer das geld hat, sollte sich so eine karte gönnen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2012)

*@ Westcoast*

Na das hört sich doch prima an.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freut mich, dass du mit der Karte zufrieden bist, und das du mit uns anderen Besitzern übereinstimmst:

Die Karte ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

die kare ist echt sensationell, die beste dualkarte bis heute. hoffe nvidia kann diesen fortschritt weiter fortführen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch. Wobei ich persönlich schon glaube *Spekulation* das wir nächstes Jahr auch eine gute GTX790 sehen werden.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

wie du weisst werden die karten immer neu gemischt bei neuen generationen. wenn die gtx 780 sparsam wird, 
kann man sicherlich eine gute gtx 790 bauen, wo die karte nicht zu heiss wird. klar spielt der kühler eine große rolle.
anhand der geringen fertigung bin ich guter hoffnung, es spielen aber auch andere einflüsse eine große rolle. 

ich schlage bestimmt bei der gtx 890 oder gtx 990 zu. die gtx 790 wird für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2012)

Da hast du schon recht.
Ich schaue immer von Jahr zu Jahr aufs Neue, welches Produkt mir gefällt. Vielleicht wandert ja irgendwann auch noch mal Rot in meinen Rechner


----------



## Westcoast (2. Oktober 2012)

die gtx 690 ist schon sehr schnell, da muss amd was gutes herbeizaubern, die amd 7990 war nicht so dolle. 
amd hat bei dualgpu noch nachholbedarf. die amd 8970 wird deine gtx 690 nicht knacken können, also muss die amd 8990 sehr gut werden.


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

@westcoast
Freut mich, dass Du mit der GTX690 zufrieden bist 

@all
Leider schlechte Neuigkeiten von meiner GTX690   

Ich werde sie wohl oder übel umtauschen müssen, weil in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Texturfehler auftauchen, die so aussehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem wurde ich heute öfter aus dem Spiel geworfen (kein BSOD oder Freeze), einfach Spiel aus und Desktop da 

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt wie der Support von EVGA so ist  Derweil spiele ich halt mit der Intel HD 4000


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Oktober 2012)

@Softy

Sehr schade. 
Also, beim Step-Up Programm hatte ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem EVGA Support gemacht. Innerhalb 6 oder 7 Werktagen hatte ich die neue Graka da, inkl. Überprüfung der Alten von EVGA.

Von daher denke ich, dass du recht optimistisch sein kannst zügig bedient zu werden.


----------



## Westcoast (3. Oktober 2012)

softy 

tut mir echt leid wegen deiner gtx 690, mal schauen wie schnell EVGA reagiert. hoffe du hast in kurzer zeit eine neue gtx 690.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure aufmunternden Worte in dieser schweren Zeit  

Ich habe heute dieses RMA-Formular ausgefüllt, um ein RMA-Ticket zu bekommen. Mal schauen, wie lange es dauert


----------



## costa (3. Oktober 2012)

Viel Glück bei der Reklamation. Meine neue EVGA GTX 670 hat sich nach 5 Tagen mit heftigen Grafikbugs verabschiedet. Konnte nicht mal mehr Windows richtig hochfahren - ohne, kein Problem- Ist jetzt auf dem Weg zu Mindfactory -.-


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Eure aufmunternden Worte in dieser schweren Zeit
> 
> Ich habe heute dieses RMA-Formular ausgefüllt, um ein RMA-Ticket zu bekommen. Mal schauen, wie lange es dauert



Ich wünsch dir viel Glück in dieser schweren, schweren Zeit ohne BF3 in 3D.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke 



costa schrieb:


> Viel Glück bei der Reklamation. Meine neue EVGA GTX  670 hat sich nach 5 Tagen mit heftigen Grafikbugs verabschiedet. Konnte  nicht mal mehr Windows richtig hochfahren - ohne, kein Problem- Ist  jetzt auf dem Weg zu Mindfactory -.-



mindfactory? Wickelt EVGA nicht bei allen Karten die RMA direkt ab, also ohne den Händler? 



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel Glück in dieser schweren, schweren Zeit ohne BF3 in 3D.



BF3? Im Moment suchte ich Skyrim


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> mindfactory? Wickelt EVGA nicht bei allen Karten die RMA direkt ab, also ohne den Händler?



Doch, doch. Wenn die Karte bei EVGA registriert wurde, dann läuft die RMA auch über EVGA.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, doch. Wenn die Karte bei EVGA registriert wurde, dann läuft die RMA auch über EVGA.


 
Ja, und wenn die Karten nicht registriert wurde über den Händler? Oder wie?


----------



## costa (3. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich schon, doch die Karte war so neu, dass ich darauf spekuliere, dass Mindfactory eine neue  Karte schickt mal sehen.

Außerdem wollte ich die noch registrieren 
Ich hatte da wohl Pech.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn die Karten nicht registriert wurde über den Händler? Oder wie?



EVGA empfiehlt die Registrierung mit gültiger Rechnung, es geht aber auch ohne:

_"All products purchased ON or AFTER July 1st, 2011 include a 3 year limited warranty from the date of purchase with a valid invoice. For users without a valid invoice, or users that have not purchased from an authorized reseller, the warranty begins from the date the product was shipped from EVGA’s warehouse. Registration is recommended."_

Wenn man keine Rechnung mehr hat, dann geht einem halt nur die Zeit verloren, die die Karte bei einem Händler "rum gelegen" hat, weil dann der Zeitpunkt zählt, ab dem die Karte bei EVGA raus ging.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> BF3? Im Moment suchte ich Skyrim




Auch egal


----------



## Ratracer008 (6. Oktober 2012)

Kann man eigentlich z.B. an der Asus Gtx 670 DCII drei Bildschirmen gleichzeitig anschließen?

Also einen an HDMI und zwei an DVI.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn das mit der normalen GTX680 geht sollte das auch mit der DC II möglich sein 

edit: mit 2 120Hz Monitoren taktet sie aber eventuell nicht mehr komplett herunter.
und im SLI an mehreren Grafikkarten anschließen geht ja leider njcht .


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eigentlich z.B. an der Asus Gtx 670 DCII drei Bildschirmen gleichzeitig anschließen?
> Also einen an HDMI und zwei an DVI.



Hier findet man die Anschlussempfehlungen


http://www.nvidia.de/object/3d-vision-surround-requirements-de.html


----------



## Der Maniac (7. Oktober 2012)

Die 670 ist da nicht aufgeführt... Wenn man damit Surround bzw. 3 Bildschirme so ansteuern will, muss wohl ne zweite Karte her...^^

Wobei es da scheinbar auch ne andere Lösung gibt: https://www.google.de/search?q=sili...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Kann mir mal wer erklären was die Dinger machen? Hab momentan 4 Stück davon hier liegen. Ziehen die Das Bild von der Haupt-GPU ab oder was? Sind Low-Profile Karten!


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. Oktober 2012)

die 670 steuert 3 Bildschirme wunderbar auch im 3D-Modus an 

ich würde jedoch auf Displayport anstatt HDMIzurückgreifen, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Oktober 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Die 670 ist da nicht aufgeführt... Wenn man damit Surround bzw. 3 Bildschirme so ansteuern will, muss wohl ne zweite Karte her...^^
> 
> Wobei es da scheinbar auch ne andere Lösung gibt: https://www.google.de/search?q=sili...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> Kann mir mal wer erklären was die Dinger machen? Hab momentan 4 Stück davon hier liegen. Ziehen die Das Bild von der Haupt-GPU ab oder was? Sind Low-Profile Karten!


 
Die ist wahrscheinlich nur nicht aufgeführt weil man die Seite nicht aktuell hält.
Ansonsten gilt wahrscheinlich bei allen GT(X) 600 Karten (außer GTX 690) das gleiche wie bei der GTX680
3 Monitore sind kein Problem!


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Von daher denke ich, dass du recht optimistisch sein kannst zügig bedient zu werden.



Kurzes Update: Nachdem DHL (*D*auert* H*alt* L*änger ) es in der Rekordzeit von nur 5 Tagen geschafft hat, die Karte nach München zu bringen (sind immerhin ~230 km ) , kam die Karte gestern bei EVGA an.

Soeben die Antwort von EVGA, dass die neue Karte unterwegs ist, incl. Tracking-Code 

Da sage ich nur: EVGA rulez

OK, das war jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber gerade mal 1 Tag Bearbeitungszeit finde ich schon sensationell


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Kurzes Update: Nachdem DHL (*D*auert* H*alt* L*änger ) es in der Rekordzeit von nur 5 Tagen geschafft hat, die Karte nach München zu bringen (sind immerhin ~230 km ) , kam die Karte gestern bei EVGA an.



Komisch. Bei mir die 600km hatte DHL in 1-2 Werktagen geschafft



> Soeben die Antwort von EVGA, dass die neue Karte unterwegs ist, incl. Tracking-Code
> OK, das war jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber gerade mal 1 Tag Bearbeitungszeit finde ich schon sensationell



Schon klasse
Da zeigt sich, was ein Direkt-Support wert sein kann. Es ist nur schade, dass EVGA insgesamt keine guten Custom-Designs anbietet. Sonst wären sie mMn die Empfehlung Nr. 1.


----------



## costa (9. Oktober 2012)

Toll, dann hätte ich meine 670 auch besser direkt zu EVGA schicken sollen, von Mindfactory immernoch nichts gehört...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzes Update: Nachdem DHL (Dauert Halt Länger ) es in der Rekordzeit von nur 5 Tagen geschafft hat, die Karte nach München zu bringen (sind immerhin ~230 km ) , kam die Karte gestern bei EVGA an.
> 
> Soeben die Antwort von EVGA, dass die neue Karte unterwegs ist, incl. Tracking-Code
> 
> ...



Viel Glück dass sie schnell kommt !


Dann muss du dich nicht mehr mit der HD4000 rumärgern !


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Dann muss du dich nicht mehr mit der HD4000 rumärgern !



Ich habe versucht, damit mal Skyrim zu zocken. Das war vielleicht eine Dia-Show


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Wieviele FPS auf low ?


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meine beiden GTX 680 letztens zum Käsekönig gesendet, per DHL, war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da, am Ankunftstag noch von Caseking ne Mail bekommen das ich meine Umtauschkarten bekomme und die waren 2 Tage später da... DAS fand ich auch super!


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Mindfactory....


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2012)

Soo, Update:

Die neue GTX 690 ist da  Beim Einbau gab es etwas trouble  Ich habe die Karte eingebaut und den Rechner hochgefahren, kein Bild. Dann alle DVI Anschlüsse probiert, nix. Karte wieder ausgebaut und eingebaut, Stromanschlüsse kontrolliert. Kein Bild.

In der Systemsteuerung geschaut, weit und breit keine Grafikkarte außer der Intel HD4000  Erste Tränen 

Dann habe ich die Karte testhalber in den mittleren PCIe Slot eingebaut, wieder nix. Im BIOS geschaut, ob Display Init First auf "PCIe" steht. Hat gepasst, hatte ja auch nix verstellt. Dann habe ich den Treiber der HD4000 deinstalliert. Wieder nix. Kurz vor dem Weinkrampf einen BIOS-Reset gemacht. Und siehe da: es funktionierte  Keine Ahnung, was da los war  Naja, heute abend nach der Arbeit werde ich die Karte mal ordentlich rannehmen  

Abschließend noch ein fettes Danke an EVGA für die schnelle und unkomplizierte RMA


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2012)

Da hätte ich auch an deiner Stelle  

Aber wenn dein PC jetzt läuft ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, Update:
> 
> Die neue GTX 690 ist da  Beim Einbau gab es etwas trouble  Ich habe die Karte eingebaut und den Rechner hochgefahren, kein Bild. Dann alle DVI Anschlüsse probiert, nix. Karte wieder ausgebaut und eingebaut, Stromanschlüsse kontrolliert. Kein Bild.
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid, ich hätte auch geheult. 
Aber jetzt ist ja alles gut


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

Softy 

coole sache, freue mich dass du deine gtx 690 wieder hast, mit der Intel HD 4000  lässt sich nicht gut zocken. 
Evga ist echt der hammer, nur ein tag gebraucht um RMA zu bearbeiten. gut dass ich auch eine EVGA habe, falls irgendwann probleme auftreten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

Gainward FTW.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gainward FTW.



Da würde mich im Ernstfall mal interessieren wie das abläuft bei Gainward. Bekommt man dirket über den jeweiligen Shop einen Neue, oder erst dann, wenn die defekte Karte von Gainward selber geprüft wurde, oder hängts es sgar auch noch davon ab, in welchem Shop man bestellt? 
Fragen über Fragen.

Bei meiner defekten Asus 580 DCII hatte ich beispielsweise von Hardwareversand direkt eine Neue bekommen.


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

hat softy eigentlich die karte direkt zu Evga geschickt oder über den händler die RMA abgewickelt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:
			
		

> hat softy eigentlich die karte direkt zu Evga geschickt oder über den händler die RMA abgewickelt?



Direkt zu EVGA.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2012)

Direkt über EVGA.

EDIT:

Unser ich888-Quietsche-Entchen war schneller


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

also man kann die RMA direkt über EVGA regeln, ohne dass die karte registriert wurde?


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ja, heul ich jetzt 

Edit 1: Es sollte mal ein Thread eröffnet werden mit dem Thema: Einbauprobleme bei dem man fast hätte weinen können und die dann gelöst wurden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, heul ich jetzt
> 
> Edit 1: Es sollte mal ein Thread eröffnet werden mit dem Thema: Einbauprobleme bei dem man fast hätte weinen können und die dann gelöst wurden



Gute Idee, kannst ja mal einen Thread in der RuKa aufmachen


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> also man kann die RMA direkt über EVGA regeln, ohne dass die karte registriert wurde?



Laut den EVGA-Garantie Bestimmungen empfiehlt EVGA zwar die Registrierung, aber es geht wohl auch ohne.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Registrierung ist auch nur dazu da um deine Daten abzugreifen und sie zu verkaufen.


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

ok danke, dann bin ich ja beruhigt. habe meine karte nicht registriert, wobei Amazon gleich eine ersatzkarte herausschickt, 
wenn man probleme hat. geht vielleicht sogar schneller wie bei Evga. Amazon ist sehr kulant.


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Toll, wenn es so gut läuft bei allen und ich noch gar nichts von Mindfactory gehört habe seit über einer Woche. Und ich dachte die wären besser als andere Shops.

Amazon ist eh der beste Versandhändler, niemand ist so gut...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Oktober 2012)

costa schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, wenn es so gut läuft bei allen und ich noch gar nichts von Mindfactory gehört habe seit über einer Woche. Und ich dachte die wären besser als andere Shops.
> 
> Amazon ist eh der beste Versandhändler, niemand ist so gut...



Amazon ist aber auch teurer.


----------



## Westcoast (10. Oktober 2012)

mindfactory hat meist die niedrigsten preise, aber bei problemen ist der support verbesserungswürdig. man kann schon mal lange warten.
Amazon ist zwar bischen teurer, hat aber den besten support bei problemen unter anderen händlern.


----------



## costa (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde, dass nur Elektronik bei Amazon teuer ist und ich kennen keinen Versandhändler der schneller als Amazon ist.

Edit: Der Thread ist in der Rumpelkammer ab jetzt zu finden 
Also der, den ich vorgeschlagen habe


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

So, kurzes Feedback:

Die Grafikfehler sind weg 

Die neue Karte geht einen Tick besser zu übertakten: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 score: P17538 3DMarks

Die Karte läuft  jetzt 24/7 mit 1000MHz Chiptakt und 1700MHz Speichertakt @0,975 Volt, beim Spielen geht der Turbo dann bis ~1100MHz. Passt  

Temperatur beim Spielen ist so um die 80°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (@Furmark)


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2012)

Hat einer von euch schon einen Treiber gefunden bei dem man mit 680/690er SLI bei XP aktivieren kann ?


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon einen Treiber gefunden bei dem man mit 680/690er SLI bei XP aktivieren kann ?



Nein, leider nicht. Ich hatte gelesen, dass man wohl SLI mit der 680 in Win XP nicht aktivieren kann, aber eine Lösung scheint es glaube ich noch nicht zu geben.


*@Softy*

Das sieht ja gut aus


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2012)

die gtx 690 gönnt sich auch im idle ganz schön strom. wenn ich hier forum bin, taktet die gtx 690 kaum herunter, meist bei 915MHZ Gpu.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> die gtx 690 gönnt sich auch im idle ganz schön strom. wenn ich hier forum bin, taktet die gtx 690 kaum herunter, meist bei 915MHZ Gpu.



Dann scheint bei Dir irgend eine Energiespareinstellung nicht aktiv zu sein  Hast Du ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät? Mein Rechner verbraucht im Idle ~90 Watt und die GTX 690 taktet im 2D-Betrieb so gut wie nie hoch.

Hast Du im BIOS / Windows / nvidia-Systemsteuerung geschaut, ob die Energiespareinstellungen aktiv sind?


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2012)

ich habe im treiber energieverwaltungsmodus auf maximale leistung bevorzugen gestellt statt adaptiv.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon einen Treiber gefunden bei dem man mit 680/690er SLI bei XP aktivieren kann ?


 
Was ist XP?  



Westcoast schrieb:


> die gtx 690 gönnt sich auch im idle ganz schön strom. wenn ich hier forum bin, taktet die gtx 690 kaum herunter, meist bei 915MHZ Gpu.



Dann machst du was falsch oder eine Anwendung die GPU Leistung braucht läuft noch.
Zufällt Windows 8 installiert?


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe im treiber energieverwaltungsmodus auf  maximale leistung bevorzugen gestellt statt adaptiv.



Ja, dann würde ich das mal auf "adaptiv" stellen


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2012)

vieleicht meint truemonkey windows XP lach.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.henning-uhle.eu/wp-content/loadingstructure/2011/07/windows_xp.png


Das hier


----------



## Westcoast (11. Oktober 2012)

so habe jetzt den neuen 306.97 WHQL installiert und er taktet auf 324mhz gpu herunter und energieverwaltungsmodus habe ich auf adaptiv gelassen. 
habt ihr bei euch unter nvidiasystemsteuerung>Anzeige>desktopfarbeinstellung ändern>punkt 3.>digitale farbanpassung verändert? ich finde auf 60% sieht alles besser aus.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2012)

> Ich hatte gelesen, dass man wohl SLI mit der 680 in Win XP nicht aktivieren kann


 
Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keinen gefunden 

Und XP ist dieses seltsame Betriebssystem das man zum benchen nimmt insofern man sich mit sowas auskennt 
Obwohl ich auch schon mal gehört habe das es Leute geben soll die versuchen 3d mark 1/3/5 und 6 mit Win 7 zu benchen


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Obwohl ich auch schon mal gehört habe das es Leute geben soll die versuchen 3d mark 1/3/5 und 6 mit Win 7 zu benchen


 
Die meisten Bencher werden auf Windows 8 wechseln.


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> habt ihr bei euch unter nvidiasystemsteuerung>Anzeige>desktopfarbeinstellung ändern>punkt 3.>digitale farbanpassung verändert? ich finde auf 60% sieht alles besser aus.



Ich lasse hier alles auf den Standard-Einstellungen und nehme die gewünschten Farb-, Kontrast- und Sättigungseinstellungen etc. direkt am OSD des Monitors vor. Das hat den Vorteil, dass die permanent gespeichert sind. Wenn ich Windows neu installiere (was ich als Bencher [] öfter mal mache ), sind die nvidia Treibereinstellungen ja futsch.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2012)

hmm ...,

Die zwei Lightnings gehen besser wie meine 690er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU @ 4,5 ghz 

Bin mal gespannt was bei denen rumkommt wenn ich am WE meine CPU kalt mache.

und alle die behaupten SLI mit zwei 680er sei leiser wie eine 690er kann ich nur sagen ......no way


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> und alle die behaupten SLI mit zwei 680er sei leiser wie eine 690er kann ich nur sagen ......no way



Dann werde ich mich, falls die Diskussion noch mal aufkommt, auf dich berufen. 
Ich meine, ich weiß ja aus eigener Erfahrung, dass beispielsweise zwei DCII Kühler lauter sind als die 690, aber irgendwie glaubt das nie einer


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Die zwei Lightnings gehen besser wie meine 690er



Irgendeinen Vorteil müssen 2 Karten ja im Vergleich zur GTX 690 haben


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich fände mal die Eindrücke von zwei 690ern im SLI interessant. Hier muss es doch irgend jemanden mit zuviel Geld und einer ordentlichen Prise Wahnsinn geben...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Oktober 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich fände mal die Eindrücke von zwei 690ern im SLI interessant. Hier muss es doch irgend jemanden mit zuviel Geld und einer ordentlichen Prise Wahnsinn geben...



Ich würde das echt zu gerne mal selber ausprobieren, aber da hört meine PC-Verrücktheit dann doch auf. 
Und ein Typ, der sich so eine Karte für zwei Wochen kommen lässt und sie dann wieder zurückschickt bin ich nicht


----------



## Azzkirk (13. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich das glatt machen ... nur habe ich es leider nicht


----------



## KaterTom (14. Oktober 2012)

Geht mir genauso. Zwei 690er und 3 Monitore- das wärs!


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich würde das echt zu gerne mal selber ausprobieren, aber da hört meine PC-Verrücktheit dann doch auf.
> Und ein Typ, der sich so eine Karte für zwei Wochen kommen lässt und sie dann wieder zurückschickt bin ich nicht


 
Frag doch mal im Forum ob jemand seine GTX 690 an dich verleiht. 
Du kannst ihn ja einladen und gemeinsam könnte ihr dann Bauklötze staunen wir das ruckelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag doch mal im Forum ob jemand seine GTX 690 an dich verleiht.
> Du kannst ihn ja einladen und gemeinsam könnte ihr dann Bauklötze staunen wir das ruckelt.



Oder bei meinem nächsten Städte-Trip nach Hamburg packe ich die 690 ein und mache einen Abstecher nach Bramau


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2012)

Da ich erst gestern auf der session zwei 680er gebencht habe und für die nächste noch am überlegen bin was ich benutze könnte es gut sein das ich mir eine weitere 690er bis dahin besorge.
Aber da nvidia es bis jetzt nicht geschafft hat für 600er karten SLI mit im XP Treiber einzubinden könnte es gut sein das ich was anderes nehme .....vllt ja 4 GPus von den roten 

Fazit von gestern ........gegen das SLI Paar hat meine 690er in benchmarks kein Chance 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Fazit von gestern ........gegen das SLI Paar hat meine 690er in benchmarks kein Chance



Um wie viel höher kannst du die Einzelkarten denn takten?


----------



## True Monkey (14. Oktober 2012)

Jeweils 100mhz mehr auf GPU und ram.

Aber die Performance ist bei identischen takt (CPU /GPU) ein wenig höher wie bei der 690er ....vermute das hat was mit der hardwareseitigen MR beseitigung der Karte zu tun.
Unterm Strich finde ich die 690er aber besser da sie leiser ist wie zwei einzelne


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2012)

Also vier rote fände ich persönlich noch interessanter. AMD hat ja mal gesagt, dass eine dritte Karte nicht vorrangig für mehr Performance sorgt, sondern für einen ruhigeren Spielfluss, also gegen die Mikroruckler. Wie es bei einer vierten aussieht, müsste man mal testen. 

Das wäre mal ein anständiger test hier für's Forum.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber die Performance ist bei identischen takt (CPU /GPU) ein wenig höher wie bei der 690er ....vermute das hat was mit der hardwareseitigen MR beseitigung der Karte zu tun.



Gut möglich, dass deswegen etwas Performance verloren geht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass deswegen etwas Performance verloren geht.


 
Ist für mich aber  da es nur ein paar Prozent sind. Das merkst du nicht. 
Fehlende Mikroruckler merkst du aber.  Obwohl sich das irgendwie bescheuert anhört.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist für mich aber  da es nur ein paar Prozent sind. Das merkst du nicht.
> Fehlende Mikroruckler merkst du aber.  Obwohl sich das irgendwie bescheuert anhört.



Da hast du recht. Für's Gamen sind die paar Prozentchen wirklich egal. Aber beim Benchen zählt natürlich jeder Punkt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber beim Benchen zählt natürlich jeder Punkt.


 
Ich weiß und daher bin ich schon hinterher dass sich Softy 2 GTX 680 kauft und 2 AMD 7970 damit er in Ruhe benchen kann. 
Natürlich braucht er dann auch noch eine zweite Plattform damit er nicht immer umbauen muss. 
Ergo könnte er sich mal den Vishera kaufen und schauen wie das mit dem so geht.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Oktober 2012)

Dann überrede ihn lieber zu einer zweiten 690


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann überrede ihn lieber zu einer zweiten 690


 
Das macht er so nebenbei.


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann überrede ihn lieber zu einer zweiten 690



Ganz so Banane bin ich dann doch nicht  

Aber ich arbeite dran : StefanStg wohnt nicht weit weg von mir und überlegt, ob er eine GTX 690 kauft. Falls ja, machen wir mal eine Bench-Session mit 2 GTX 690's


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Oktober 2012)

@ Softy

Na das wäre doch mal der Knaller.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich bin auch gespannt, welche Mikroruckler man sich für knapp 2000€ leisten kann


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch gespannt, welche Mikroruckler man sich für knapp 2000€ leisten kann


 
Nimm genügend Kraut zu rauchen mit.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich bin auch gespannt, welche Mikroruckler man sich für knapp 2000€ leisten kann



Nicht nur Mikroruckler, auch ordentlich Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Oktober 2012)

Legt Aspirin bereit


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wir können das lustige Kettenspiel spielen: Für die Benchsession nehme ich Kraut und Aspirin mit. Der nächste muss das wiederholen und noch eine Sache dranhängen 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst (). Ich hab mir das so gedacht:

Damit die obere Karte besser Luft bekommt würde ich sowas hinstellen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sowas ähnliches habe ich zu Hause).

Und die 2. Karte schließe ich an ein weiteres Nettzeil an, weil ich keinen Bock habe, mein Corsair AX 650 aus- und das Antec TP New 750 einzubauen  Funktioniert das so ohne Weiteres, wenn ich das 24pin ATX-Stromkabel des 2. Netzteils kurzschließe?


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Hast du das Bild auch größer oder was soll das sein?


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Das soll ein Luftgebläse sein  Im Prinzip ist das was ich habe ein Heizlüfter mit Kaltluftfunktion


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2012)

Nimm doch einen 200mm Lüfter oder mehrere oder was du da hast und bau die alle mit Kabelbinder so hin dass sie zwischen die Karten hindurch bläst oder von oben oder von unten oder von der Seite oder mach es von hinten.


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Von hinten klingt gut  *SCNR*  

Weiß einer, wie das mit den Netzteilen am geschicktesten funktioniert?


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß wie das mit zwei NT funzt ....und wenn man es nicht weiß und etwas falsch macht ist ein NT hin  

Soll ich es dir verraten ?


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Soll ich es dir verraten ?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, bitte


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok ...weil du es bist 

Zuerst ....beide NT müssen zwingend in einer Steckerleiste eingesteckt sein (auf keinen Fall zwei Steckdosen verwenden)

Dann zuerst das zusätzliche NT einschalten bevor du das sys startest.
Und wenn du den Rechner ausmachen willst zuerst das sys runterfahren und erst dann das zusätzliche ausschalten.

Um das zusätzliche laufen zu lassen einfach den 24er brücken (wie brauch ich dir ja wohl nicht erklären )


Falls du die Reihenfolge mißachtest ist zu 99% das andere NT hin (ich sprech da aus erfahrung weil mir mal die Brücke rausgefallen ist während das Sys lief und das war dann der Grund warum ich mir ein 1200er gekauft habe/mußte)


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank  

Ich werde das auswendig lernen


----------



## Azzkirk (15. Oktober 2012)

Wäre dann wohl sinnvoll ... xD


----------



## Deimos (17. Oktober 2012)

servus...

Habe meine zwei HD5850 durch zwei HD7950 ersetzt und will die Dinger ordentlich auslasten. Was ich bisher leistungsmässig gesehen habe, ist schon ein ordentlicher Sprung zur alten Config; nur schon des VRAMs wegen.
Nun aber eine Frage. Skyrim soll öfters Zicken machen bei Crossfire. Kann jemand testen, wie seine GPU-Last bei seinen zwei Karten ist?

Aktuell habe ich Cat. 12.8 und die Cap1 12.9 installiert. 

Wenn ich nun Skyrim in 5760x1080 laufen lasse, sind die FPS tiefer, als ich erwartet hätte und siehe da, beide GPUs werden nur zu ca. 50-60% ausgelastet. Habe anschliessend noch 4x SGSSAA dazugenommen, um ganz sicher am GPU-Limit zu hängen - keine Veränderung.

Ist das CF-scaling in Skyrim wirklich einfach nach wie vor bescheiden oder hat jemand eine andere mögliche Erklärung?
CPU-Unterbau ist ein nicht mehr ganz taufrischer AMD 1090 @ 4.00 GHz. Kann bei der Auflösung aber kaum der Schuldige sein, oder etwa doch?


----------



## CSOger (17. Oktober 2012)

@Deimos
Schau mal hier...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-E...CPUs-im-Benchmark-Test-Test-des-Tages-855679/

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-E...-128680/Tests/Skyrim-im-Test-mit-Mods-908710/


----------



## Deimos (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke... Aber ehrlich gesagt kenne ich die Benchmarks und weiss, dass ich mit der CPU nicht in Bereiche 80 FPS+ vorstosse  Oder was genau wolltest du mir sagen? 

Ich versuchs mal anders zu formulieren. Wenn ich eine Auflösung von 5760x1080 habe, kriege ich 30 FPS und der GPU-load bei beiden Karten ist starr bei 60% - kein bisschen darüber. Wenn ich nun 4x SGSSAA dazuschalte, habe ich 15 FPS, identische CPU-Auslastung aber immer noch ein GPU-load bei beiden Karten von 60%.

Das ist, was mir völlig unlogisch erscheint. Offenbar limitieren primär die Grafikkarten und nicht die CPU, der GPU-load verbleibt aber bei beiden auf 60%.
Ist die Crossfire-Performance wirklich so beschissen oder überseh ich sonst was? Werde zu Hause mal andere Treiber / CAPs versuchen, aber wäre cool, wenn vielleicht jemand ähnliches beobachten konnte.


----------



## CSOger (17. Oktober 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Danke... Aber ehrlich gesagt kenne ich die Benchmarks und weiss, dass ich mit der CPU nicht in Bereiche 80 FPS+ vorstosse  Oder was genau wolltest du mir sagen?


Ne...das ging nicht um 80 PPS oder gegen deine CPU.
Die Benches zeigen halt nur das der 6 Kerner gerade etwas über 30 Bilder bringt.
(du hattest vorher nicht geschrieben was du an Bildern hast)
 Auch soll das Game nur 2 Kerne unterstützen.
So wie ich das in den Benches sehe hängt das Game primär am CPU Limit
Was sagt denn die CPU Auslastung?

In 1.920 x 1.080, 4x SGSSAA/16:1 HQ-AF macht eine 7950 gerade noch 26 Bilder.
Du befeuerst mit zweien gleich drei Monitore für 5760x1080.
Da kommt mir das mit den 15 Bildern nicht so verwunderlich vor.


----------



## Deimos (17. Oktober 2012)

CSO schrieb:


> Die Benches zeigen halt nur das der 6 Kerner gerade etwas über 30 Bilder bringt.
> (du hattest vorher nicht geschrieben was du an Bildern hast)


Klar - aber das war eher Zufall, ich hatte das nur hingeschrieben, um den Fall darzustellen.
Die absolute Zahl der FPS war nie der Punkt, sondern der GPU-load.



CSO schrieb:


> Auch soll das Game nur 2 Kerne unterstützen.
> So wie ich das in den Benches sehe hängt das Game primär am CPU Limit


Das ist so 



CSO schrieb:


> In 1.920 x 1.080, 4x SGSSAA/16:1 HQ-AF macht eine 7950 gerade noch 26 Bilder.
> Du befeuerst mit zweien gleich drei Monitore für 5760x1080.
> Da kommt mir das mit den 15 Bildern nicht so verwunderlich vor.


 Das ist ja der springende Punkt - damit hängt das Spiel voll am GPU-Limit und TROTZDEM ist der GPU-load bei beiden Karten nur bei 60% und die Frage war, warum das der Fall sein könnte.

Nun, die Antwort ist, ich bin ein Idiot.
Ich habe diverse ENB-Mods ausprobiert, wovon einige mit Crossfire so ziemlich rumzicken und nicht spielbar sind wegen Fehldarstellungen (viel zu hohe Helligkeit oder das DOF spinnt rum). Ein Lösungsansatz war, das Crossfire-Profil für die TESV.exe auf "Assassins Creed Brotherhood" umzustellen, womit alle ENB-Mods sauber funktionierten, nur eben die Crossfire-Skalierung drastisch reduzierten .
Auf diese naheliegendste aller Lösungen bin ich natürlich, trotz Eigenverschulden, nicht gekommen.

Dafür ein  von mir an mich.


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Oktober 2012)

DAS Problem kenne ich! Hatte ich auch mal mit BF3 bzw. BFBC2... BC2 mag es garnicht, wenn man mit jeglichen SLI's die Grafik an Anschlag knallt, sowohl im Spiel als auch im Treiber. Aussehen tuts wunderbar, nur gabs leider keine Partikeleffekte mehr und dem Meer wurde auch irgendwie der Stöpsel gezogen... 

Bis man auf die Idee kommt, das man ja was im Treiber geändert hatte sind bei mir ca. 2 Wochen vergangen...^^


----------



## godfather22 (18. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht bin ich hier richtiger (O.o) mit meinem Problem:
Und zwar würde ich gerne die Specs und Temps meiner 2. 7950 mit GPU-Z auslesen, aber anscheinend kriegt der nur die Werte meiner ersten richtig auf die Reihe, sprich ich bekomme keine Temperaturen und der Rest ist auch Käse. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem.
Falls es hilft ich habe GPU-Z Version 0.6.4


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Oktober 2012)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse ENB-Mods ausprobiert, wovon einige mit Crossfire so ziemlich rumzicken und nicht spielbar sind wegen Fehldarstellungen (viel zu hohe Helligkeit oder das DOF spinnt rum). Ein Lösungsansatz war, das Crossfire-Profil für die TESV.exe auf "Assassins Creed Brotherhood" umzustellen, womit alle ENB-Mods sauber funktionierten, nur eben die Crossfire-Skalierung drastisch reduzierten .
> Auf diese naheliegendste aller Lösungen bin ich natürlich, trotz Eigenverschulden, nicht gekommen.
> Dafür ein  von mir an mich.



Hauptsache, du hast den Fehler gefunden. 
Ich persönlich bin kein großer Freund von Mods. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie oftmals gerne Probleme machen. Deswegen verzichte ich mittlerweile komplett darauf.


----------



## Deimos (18. Oktober 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Und zwar würde ich gerne die Specs und Temps meiner 2. 7950 mit GPU-Z auslesen, aber anscheinend kriegt der nur die Werte meiner ersten richtig auf die Reihe, sprich ich bekomme keine Temperaturen und der Rest ist auch Käse.


Habe das auch; GPU-Z mag irgendwie die Werte der 2. Karte nicht so sauber auslesen. Bei mir kommen zwar einige Werte, aber GPU-load z.B. wird nie angezeigt.

Nutze deshalb den MSI-Afterburner; dort kannst du in den Optionen wunderbar einstellen, was dir angezeigt werden soll (im Programm und im OSD) 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hauptsache, du hast den Fehler gefunden.


So ist es  Und ich habe sogar eine tolle ENB gefunden, die mit dem normalen Skyrim-Crossfire-Profil tadellos und damit auf 5760x1080 inkl. MSAA läuft und zudem noch super aussieht 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein großer Freund von Mods. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie oftmals gerne Probleme machen. Deswegen verzichte ich mittlerweile komplett darauf.


Ist leider oft so, ja. 
Zudem verstehe ich oftmals auch den ganzen Hype nicht. Die Anzahl der qualitativ für mich akzeptablen Mods ist mehr als überschaubar und beschränken sich fast ausschliesslich auf Texturmods (die ich in der Regel dann aber auch immer verwende). Gerade bei Skyrim zerstören die meisten einfach die Atmosphäre, weil sie dermassen DOF und Sättigung auffahren, dass das Pony-Level in D3 düster wie die Hölle selbst wirkt... 

Das mag vielen gefallen, ist aber weniger mein Ding.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Oktober 2012)

Kann man denn auch mit dem Afterburner die SpaWa Temps auslesen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Nein, soweit ich weiß nein.

meine gtx 470 taktet sich nach ca 2 bis 4 stunden zocken immer dauerhaft runter

Siehe post 5.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal eine knifflige Frage für Euch (fast so wie die Textaufgaben aus der Schule). 
Hoff mal das gehört hier hin, aber ist ja der SLI-Thread.

Also in meinem Zweitsystem werkln im Moment zwei stark übertaktete GTX 580, beide an die WaKü angeschlossen.
Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, irgendwann vielleicht noch eine Dritte 580 dazuzukaufen.

Alternativ könnte ich die beiden 580 verkaufen und stattdessen eine GTX 690 holen.

Ich frage mich, wie ich nun günstiger wegkomme und womit ich dann letztlich mehr Leistung habe?


Zu bedenken ist:
- Beim Behalten von den 2 GTX 580 und dem Zukauf von einer weiteren 580 brauche ich einen zusätzlichen Wasserkühler (~90 Euro).
Den bräuchte ich beim Kauf der 690 auch, aber könnte meine beiden 580er Wasserkühler natürlich dann verkaufen. 

- der Netzteilkauf steht noch an.
Die 690 wäre sparsamer als 3x 580 (insbesondere bei starker Übertaktung, da können die jew. über 350 W fressen laut PCGH!). Ich könnte also beim Netzteilkauf bei einer 690 ein bisschen was sparen.

- wie gut skalieren die Games heute bei drei Karten? Früher wars mit den Profilen evtl. n Problem, angeblich ist das heut ja besser. Pfriemelei in den Einstellungen macht mir nix aus.

- Mikroruckler bei drei Karten sind schlimmer, aber dürften sich mit Frame-Limiter ja in den Griff kriegen lassen - oder gibt es bei drei Karten mehr Input-Lag?

- Ein neues Board ist so oder so fällig; 3-way-sli könnte aber etwas teurer werden.


Bin etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Hast du Sockel 1155 oder 2011 ?


Triple SLi ist bei Sockel 1155 eh Quatsch.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Soll 1156 werden.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hauptsache, du hast den Fehler gefunden.
> Ich persönlich bin kein großer Freund von Mods. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie oftmals gerne Probleme machen. Deswegen verzichte ich mittlerweile komplett darauf.


 
Das stimmt. Einige Mods kommen mit den SLI Profilen nicht klar -- oder eben anders herum -- und dann kackt das irgendwie alles ab.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Oktober 2012)

Nicht jedes Spiel reagiert auf nen Framlimiter Positiv, was die Mikroruckler angeht.
Wenn ich z.B. Dirt 3 nehme
hier hat man mit Framlimiter auf 118/120fps gefühlt genau so viele Mikroruckler wie ohne Limiter.
Abhilfe schafft hier dann aber VSync (im Falle von Dirt 3).

Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach die 2 ollen Dinger abstoßen und ne 690er kaufen 

Was man hier so liest ist das quasi die Erfüllung was Gaming angeht.
hätte ich die möglichkeit zu Tauschen würde ich auch meine 2 680er gegen eine 690 tauschen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:
			
		

> Soll 1156 werden.



Dann auf jeden Fall eine 690.
Weniger MR und weniger Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist SLI bei 1156 schwierig wegen dieser Lane-Geschichte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

1156 ist alt.

Ich denke du meinst 1155, oder ?


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Richtig sry


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ist SLI bei 1156 schwierig wegen dieser Lane-Geschichte?



Nein, der Unterschied zwischen 2x8 und 2x16 lanes ist nicht gravierend. Außerdem hat Ivy PCIe 3.0, und die Bandbreite von 2x8 PCIe 3.0 lanes ist höher als 2x16 PCIe 2.0 lanes.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

1155 hat nur 16 PCIe Lanes.

Das wäre dann 8/8/4 ( über Zusatzchip) oder 8/4/4

Eindeutig nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

Achso, ich dachte, es geht um 2 Grafikkarten  Ich sollte mir echt mal angewöhnen zurückzublättern 

Für 3 Grafikkarten ist der Sockel 1155 ungeeignet.


----------



## Gabbyjay (21. Oktober 2012)

Na ja wie wir in einem anderen Thread festgestellt haben, würde die 580 ohnehin nicht von der verdoppelten PCIe 3.0 Bandbreite profitieren, allenfalls von 16x gegenüber 8x, aber das scheinbar nur gering.

Aber 4x wär beim dritten Slot dann problematisch?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja. 

Eine GPU sollte mindestens mit x8 angebunden sein, sonst verliert man viele Frames.

2. Es ist nicht gut, wenn die GPUs ihre Rohdaten unterschiedlich schnell bekommen, in dem Fall bekommt die erste GPU (x8) viel schneller ihre Daten als die dritte (x4).


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke, Ihr habt sehr geholfen.

D. h. 3-Way-SLi fällt eh flach; ich kann ganz einfach ein ganz "normales" 1155 2-way-SLI-Board (8x/8x) nehmen, verwende meine beiden GTX 580 erstmal so weiter und kann bei Bedarf immer noch eine 690 holen.

Ist die 690 denn, was Mikroruckler angeht, nun besser aufgestellt als 2x 580  (oder auch 2x 680), oder nicht?
Hardwareluxx hatte nen Test drin, da war es in manchen Spielen besser, in manchen schlechter, in anderen gleich...

Haben die das nochmal treiberseitig verbessert, kann man inzwischen sagen dass die 690 definitiv mikroruckelfreier ist?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Oktober 2012)

Die 690 hat definitiv weniger MR als 2 580/680.


Frag mal Softy


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ist die 690 denn, was Mikroruckler angeht, nun besser aufgestellt als 2x 580  (oder auch 2x 680), oder nicht?
> Hardwareluxx hatte nen Test drin, da war es in manchen Spielen besser, in manchen schlechter, in anderen gleich...
> 
> Haben die das nochmal treiberseitig verbessert, kann man inzwischen sagen dass die 690 definitiv mikroruckelfreier ist?



Ja, die µRuckler Problematik ist bei der GTX 690 so gut wie gegessen. Den Test im Luxx habe ich auch gelesen und bei Metro 2033 sehe ich µRuckler (wenn ich die Settings so hoch stelle, dass man in einen Bereich von unter 50-60 fps kommt). Aber Metro 2033 ist auch ein extremes Beispiel, das läuft auf allen nvidia Karten beschissen 

In anderen Spielen habe ich keine µRuckler gesehen 

Hier noch ein Test: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, 
hab da mal ne kurze Frage:
Ich hab grad günstig zwei GTX 680 bekommen.
Das evtl. Problem welches ich habe: es sind zwar beides Phantom, nur die eine 
hat 4 GB die andere 2 GB. 
Ich weis das die Karten sich von den Taktraten her anpassen. 
Nur die Frage wird dann auch der Speicher bei der 4 GB beschnitten, oder gibts da Probleme?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren, aber die 4GB sind dann nutzlos, weil im SLI-Betrieb der VRAM-Inhalt beider Karten identisch sein muss.  D.h. wenn die 2 GB voll sind, können nicht weitere Daten in den noch freien VRAM der 4GB Karte geschaufelt werden.


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich funktionieren, aber die 4GB sind dann nutzlos, weil im SLI-Betrieb der VRAM-Inhalt beider Karten identisch sein muss.  D.h. wenn die 2 GB voll sind, können nicht weitere Daten in den noch freien VRAM der 4GB Karte geschaufelt werden.


 
Jup genau das wollte ich wissen. 
Heist die Taktraten werden gestutzt und der VRAM auch. 

Da ich die Karte für weniger als ne 2 GB Variante gekostet hätte bekommen habe, 
ists mir das wert und die Taktraten kann ich ja selber dann anpassen


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Genau, die Taktraten und der VRAM richten sich nach der "langsameren" bzw. der Karte mit weniger VRAM.

Eine 4GB GTX 680 ist manchmal (minimal und nur messbar) langsamer als eine mit 2GB VRAM, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand für den höheren VRAM etwas höher ist.


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Genau, die Taktraten und der VRAM richten sich nach der "langsameren" bzw. der Karte mit weniger VRAM.
> 
> Eine 4GB GTX 680 ist manchmal (minimal und nur messbar) langsamer als eine mit 2GB VRAM, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand für den höheren VRAM etwas höher ist.


 
Ich hoffe das bringt mir dann keine größeren Microruckler. 
Hoffe der Verwaltungsaufwand ist dann soweit gleich wenn se beide kmpl. gleich laufen.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren 

Wäre aber super, wenn Du hier mal ein kurzes Feedback schreibst


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

Sind die 2x2 GB der 690 gegenüber max. 2x4 gb bei 680 SLI ein Problem, wenn man hohe Downsampling-Auflösungen, SGSSAA + Grafikmods verwenden will?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Also bei der GTX 690 den VRAM zum überlaufen zu bringen ist kein Kunststück , z.B. wenn ich Skyrim mit ~50 HD-Texturenmods + Downsampling spiele. Ist aber auch kein Problem es ruckelt trotzdem (so gut wie) nicht. Wenn, dann sind das sporadische ganz kurze Ruckler, die aber nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Westcoast (22. Oktober 2012)

mit meiner GTX 690 läuft alles wunderbar, der vram geht nicht aus. skyrim ist auch kein problem. habe sogar downsampling genutzt bei battelfield 3, läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja, nur die HD-Mods in Skyrim fressen VRAM zum Frühstück 

Dafür sieht es übertrieben gut aus : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-432.html#post4577370


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

Hm... irgendwie also alles noch ein Kompromiss.
Mal sehen was die nächsten GeFurz-Karten da in Sachen Mikroruckler machen.
So lang werdens zwei stark übertaktete 580 schon noch tun denk ich.


----------



## Der Maniac (22. Oktober 2012)

Dachte ich mir auch, es hat aber irgendwie trotzdem in den Fingern gejuckt! 
Bei einer Auflösung von 5760*1080 mussten aber auch irgendwie 2 GTX 680 mit 4GB Vram / Karte her! BF kann ganz schön viel VRam fressen... Gulf of Oman schaffe ich meistens die 3 GB!


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mich zum Glück für 3 GB Modelle entschieden...

Man hat halt bei 680 SLI/ 690 jetzt die Wahl ob geringfügig weniger Mikroruckler, oder nur die Hälfte VRAM...

Radeon Karten sind für mich nicht so interessant zur Zeit wegen dem limitierten Downsampling (geht nicht mal bis 2880x1800 afaik) + kein 3D Vision... letzterer Punkt könnte sich vll ändern wenn MS in Windows 8 eine eigene 3D-Schnittstelle implementiert, aber Win 8 klingt nicht so super bislang.


----------



## Dark-Blood (22. Oktober 2012)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch, es hat aber irgendwie trotzdem in den Fingern gejuckt!
> Bei einer Auflösung von 5760*1080 mussten aber auch irgendwie 2 GTX 680 mit 4GB Vram / Karte her! BF kann ganz schön viel VRam fressen... Gulf of Oman schaffe ich meistens die 3 GB!



Was haste dann für FPS?



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zum Glück für 3 GB Modelle entschieden...
> 
> Man hat halt bei 680 SLI/ 690 jetzt die Wahl ob geringfügig weniger Mikroruckler, oder nur die Hälfte VRAM...
> 
> Radeon Karten sind für mich nicht so interessant zur Zeit wegen dem limitierten Downsampling (geht nicht mal bis 2880x1800 afaik) + kein 3D Vision... letzterer Punkt könnte sich vll ändern wenn MS in Windows 8 eine eigene 3D-Schnittstelle implementiert, aber Win 8 klingt nicht so super bislang.



3GB Modelle? 

Windows 8 find ich persönlich schon alleine wegen dem Sound hammer. 
Mich schrecken bei den Radeon Karten eher die Treiber ab ...


----------



## Deimos (22. Oktober 2012)

Für diejenigen, dies interessiert. Habe in einem anderen Thread noch Benchmarks zum neuen 12.11 Beta-Treiber von AMD gepostet:



Deimos schrieb:


> Also, die Eyefinity-Benchmarks schauen wie folgt aus:
> 
> *BF3*
> (5760x1080, 4 MSAA, Ultra-Details)
> ...


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Oktober 2012)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> 3GB Modelle?
> 
> Windows 8 find ich persönlich schon alleine wegen dem Sound hammer.
> Mich schrecken bei den Radeon Karten eher die Treiber ab ...


 
3GB Modelle = 2x 580 mit jeweils 3 GB.

Was meinst Du wegen dem Sound?


----------



## Westcoast (23. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht meint er den eingangssound, wenn das system bootet.


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine die Durchschleifung direkt zur Soundkarte. 
Bei Vista und Win7 wird es doch irgendwie simuliert. 
Jedenfalls klingen die Spiele jetzt besser


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2012)

Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sage, aber Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung 

Ich habe unter Spielen die primär für Vista/Seven gedacht sind keine Klanglichen Veränderungen festgestellt.
Wie auch dort sollte ja theoretisch immer noch alles Softwaresound sein.

Unter Windows 8 könnte aber EAX und co. wieder ohne Software-emulation funktionieren.
Also Zeit seine alten Schinken mit EAX Sound wieder auszugraben und zu genießen


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Oktober 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sage, aber Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung
> 
> Ich habe unter Spielen die primär für Vista/Seven gedacht sind keine Klanglichen Veränderungen festgestellt.
> Wie auch dort sollte ja theoretisch immer noch alles Softwaresound sein.
> ...


 
Mag sein das du keinen Unterschied hörst, weis auch nicht was du für ne Soundanlage hast, 
aber ich höre gerade in Battlefield 3 große Unterschiede. Klingt alles viel klarer und bombastischer. 
Ich verwende aber auch einigermaßen gutes Soundequipment -> Asus Xonar D2X -> SAmp -> K702. 
Wenn du in meiner Nähe wohnst, lad ich dich gern mal zum Probe hören ein


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Jedenfalls klingen die Spiele jetzt besser


 
Ich habe Windows 8 auch getestet und nichts davon gemerkt.
Du scheinst dem Placebo Effekt auf den Leim gegangen zu sein.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2012)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Mag sein das du keinen Unterschied hörst, weis auch nicht was du für ne Soundanlage hast,
> aber ich höre gerade in Battlefield 3 große Unterschiede. Klingt alles viel klarer und bombastischer.
> Ich verwende aber auch einigermaßen gutes Soundequipment -> Asus Xonar D2X -> SAmp -> K702.
> Wenn du in meiner Nähe wohnst, lad ich dich gern mal zum Probe hören ein


 
Yes Schwanzvergleich 

Ne im Ernst

Meine Xonar STX und nen Beyer T90 sollten da locker ranreichen.
Vlt hat aber Asus mit den neuen Treibern nen bisschen am Sound gebastelt, was ich nun nicht bestätigen könnte weil ich, seitdem ich die STX besitze, die Uni-Treiber verwende.


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows 8 auch getestet und nichts davon gemerkt.
> Du scheinst dem Placebo Effekt auf den Leim gegangen zu sein.


 
Exposing Hardware-Offloaded Audio Processing in Windows

Hab zum glück Win7 und Win8 drauf und nochmal den Test gemacht. 
Für mich klingts unter Win8 besser. 
Mag sein das es nur mir so vor kommt, aber ich meine einen Unterschied zu hören. 
Die Diskussion könnten wir ja mal hier im Forum bei den Soundfanatikern eröffnen?



CeresPK schrieb:


> Yes Schwanzvergleich
> 
> Ne im Ernst
> 
> ...


 
Das hat nichts mit Schwanzvergleich zu tun ...
Mich interessieren solche Themen einfach, weshalb ich die Diskussion gern führen würde.
War ja bisher nur mein Eindruck.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Die Diskussion könnten wir ja mal hier im Forum bei den Soundfanatikern eröffnen?


 
Aber nur wenn ihr Skizzen und Fotos vom Raum macht.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2012)

Da ich leider nicht dazu im Stande bin eine Skizze meiner Ohren im Ohrmuschelraum (  ) meiner Kopfhörer anzufertigen muss dann wohl die Diskussion im GTX690 Fanclubthread - sprich hier getätigt werden 

Fotos vom oben genannten sind übrigens noch schwerer zu bewerkstelligen


----------



## TheJumper0 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab von nem Kumpel eine zweite Gigabyte HD7950 bekommen.

Ich hab ein 	be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3, reicht das für 2x Grakas?

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X UD3H 
Prozessor: i5 3570k

Danke schonmal


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Solange Du nicht Prime95 und Furmark parallel spielst, und die Grafikkarten und CPU übertaktest bis der Arzt kommt, reicht das Netzteil aus: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## TheJumper0 (26. Oktober 2012)

Gut dann kann ich das ja mal so testen.

Also zum normalen Spielen und auch mal Prime durchlaufen lassen reichts?
Übertakten werde ich erst machen wenn ich die Leistung brauch
Oder könnte die CPU das System bremsen?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde die CPU auf 4Ghz OCen, dann sind alle Bedenken ausgeräumt


----------



## Softy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja, 4GHz halte ich für eine gute Marke, der i5 packt die 4 GHz meist mit Standardspannung, so dass sich die Erhöhung der Leistungsaufnahme in Grenzen hält. Da macht das Netzteil locker mit


----------



## TheJumper0 (26. Oktober 2012)

Gut dann schraub ich den mal noch auf 4GHz hoch.

Das MoBo packt das ja auch locker, also die 2 Grakas. 8x/8x Lanes sollte ja passen.
Und Platz zwischen den beiden ist auch okay denk ich.

Wegen dem Netzteil hab ich lieber mal gefragt  Nicht das ich am Ende mehr Bluescreens als Frames in BF3 hab


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

Hallo. Brauche schnell mal rat 

Ich habe dieses NT 550W NZXT Hale Power 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Und möchte 2 von denen 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, betreiben.

550watt sind zu wenig oder? (Hab 3 Monitore)


----------



## TheJumper0 (8. November 2012)

Also 2 HD7950 brauch so um die 410 Watt ... siehe Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 10) - ComputerBase (Danke Softy  )

Wie sieht den deine restliche Hardware aus ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Er will aber zwei 7970, und die ziehen etwa 510 Watt unter Last.
I


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Also 2 HD7950 brauch so um die 410 Watt ... siehe Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 10) - ComputerBase (Danke Softy  )
> 
> Wie sieht den deine restliche Hardware aus ?


 
i5 2500k

asrock p67 se

8 gb (demnächst kommen nochmal 8 drauf)

1tb hdd (demnächst kommt eine oder 2 ssd zu)


2 7970 brauchen da ja schon ca 500 watt

perepherie:

3 Monitore
g19 und g700


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, @BF3 ziehen sie 487 Watt.

Da wären mir 550 Watt zu wenig.


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> asrock p67 se



Mit dem Board kannst Du Crossfire eh knicken


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit dem Board kannst Du Crossfire eh knicken


 
und warum?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Weil der untere PCIe Slot nur mit 4 lanes angebunden ist. Für Crossfire sollten es aber 2x8 lanes sein.

Ich hatte das testhalber mal ausprobiert mit 16 / 4 lanes. Das gibt (Mikro-)Ruckler ohne Ende. Damit wirst Du keine Freude haben ​


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Weil du nur einen x16 Slot hast und der andere Slot nur mit 4 Lanes über den ZusatzController angebunden ist 

Mist, zu langsam


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

und da steht sogar crossfire fähig drauf


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Ja, es ist Crossfire fähig. Aber es ist (leider) nicht sinnvoll, mit diesem Board auch Crossfire zu machen.

Das ist nur ein Marketing-Gag  Erst ab der Ausstattungsvariante "Extreme4" macht Crossfire bei Asrock Boards Sinn (wegen der 2x8 lanes).


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

Ok. Dann werde ich wohl oder übel mir n neues board zulegen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Erstell einen Thread in der Mobo Abteilung


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Oder einfach eine von diesen Karten kaufen : Produktvergleich 

Wofür brauchst Du eigentlich Crossfire? Für 3 Monitore o.ä.? Denn für FullHD Gaming würde ich bei einer Single GPU-Lösung bleiben.


----------



## TheJumper0 (8. November 2012)

Ups gar nicht gesehen das es um 2 HD7970 geht ;(

Schau dir mal das Gigaybte Z77X U3DH an


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

Also 7990 fällt flach. Zu teuer und ja habe 3 mal full hd zu betreiben.


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Also 7990 fällt flach. Zu teuer und ja habe 3 mal full hd zu betreiben.




Achso. Dann bleibt halt leider nur ein neues Board, z.B. das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H oder das Asrock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> und da steht sogar crossfire fähig drauf


 
Klar steht das darauf weil es eben 2 Slots hat wo Grafikkarten reinpassen.
Sinnvoll ist es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

Ist das asrock z77 pro4 auch ok?


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Nein, das hat auch keine 2x8 lanes.

Das wäre OK: http://geizhals.at/de/835328


----------



## TheJumper0 (8. November 2012)

Nein.  

Der erste PCI-Express-x16-Steckplatz ist ein PCIe-3.0-x16-Slot der Generation 3 und läuft 16 Lanes. Der zweite ist ein PCIe-2.0-x16-Steckplatz und läuft mit vier Lanes.

Würde das nehmen http://geizhals.at/de/749608 bin top zufrieden damit


----------



## Professor Theorie (8. November 2012)

hey, mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, wollte jetzt nicht umbedingt nen neuen Thread aufmachen, denke aber, hier ist es gut aufgehoben.

nachdem ich mich sowieso 100 mal pro Tag über meine GTX 670 aufrege:

ist es wenigstens halbwegs möglich, Spiele auf 3 (FullHD) Bildschirmen mit meiner DCII @~1280 MHz ordentlich zu spielen? Maximale Einstellungen brauchen es nicht sein, mir macht da allerdings vor allem der VRam Sorgen.
Und kann ich da auch noch einen 4ten Bildschirm (1650*iwas) bzgl. TS, Steam und Facebook dranhängen oder packt das die Karte nicht mehr?

Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich meine 670 verkaufe, denn bald kommt bei mir eine Wasserkühlung und dann hätte ich durchaus Interesse an 1-2 7970... 
ihr würdet mir diesbezüglich sehr helfen


----------



## Westcoast (9. November 2012)

Professor Theorie 

also bei 3 monitoren würde ich dir 2 karten ans herz legen. mit einer einzelnen gtx 670 wirst du nicht glücklich.
wenn du gerne qualitätseinstellungen vornehmen möchtest, würde ich dir amd 7970 crossfire empfehlen oder gtx 670 4GB sli.
hin und wieder werden 2GB reichen, aber bei 3 monitoren hat man lieber 3GB oder sogar 4GB vram.

wenn 3 monitore, dann sollte auch die bildqualität stimmen. ansonsten nur einen monitor nutzen.


----------



## RayasVati (9. November 2012)

Guckt mal, dass ist auch nichts oder? Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

ha sich erledeigt...will kein Mikro


----------



## TheJumper0 (9. November 2012)

Anzahl PCIe x16 Slots: 1x PCIe 3.0 x16
Anzahl PCIe x8 Slots: nicht vorhanden
Anzahl PCIe x4 Slots: 1x
Anzahl PCIe x1 Slots: 1x

8x Fach gibt es wieder nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. November 2012)

Das Z77X-D3H ist gut und zu empfehlen.


----------



## TheJumper0 (9. November 2012)

Du brauchts ein Z77X Board. Die sind alle Crossfire und SLi fähig.


----------



## Professor Theorie (10. November 2012)

Z77 Extreme 4 

als optischen Leckerbissen gäbe es auch ein [rul=http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/746846]Fatality...[/url]


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Ist das günstigste CF Board: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preisvergleich/835328


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. November 2012)

hi

ich hab das hier für crossfire:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - G1.Sniper 3 (rev. 1.0)

2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2)
2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1, PCIEX8_2)
2 x PCI Express x1 slots
1 x PCI slot

2x7970 @ je 16 lanes-perfekt 

mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. November 2012)

Geht gar nicht.

1155 hat nur 16 Lanes


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht.
> 
> 1155 hat nur 16 Lanes


 
geht doch!! dank zusatzchip!!!! 


Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 im Test: Perfektes Allround-Paket für Ivy Bridge - jedoch teuer


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

Der bringt aber nur in Benchmarks einen Vorteil


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

reinhardrudi schrieb:
			
		

> geht doch!! dank zusatzchip!!!!



Nein. Der PCIe Controller der CPU hat trotzdem nur 1x16 bzw. 2x8 Lanes, daran ändert auch der Zusatzchip nichts.  Die PCIe Slots sind zwar dann mit x16 an den Zusatzchip angebunden. Dieser ist aber trotzdem nur mit einfachen x16 an die CPU angebunden. Sockel 1155 stellt also auch in dem Fall maximal 16 Lanes zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

So sieht's aus: http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Z77-blockdiagram.jpg


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein. Der PCIe Controller der CPU hat trotzdem nur 1x16 bzw. 2x8 Lanes, daran ändert auch der Zusatzchip nichts.  Die PCIe Slots sind zwar dann mit x16 an den Zusatzchip angebunden. Dieser ist aber trotzdem nur mit einfachen x16 an die CPU angebunden. Sockel 1155 stellt also auch in dem Fall maximal 16 Lanes zur Verfügung.


 
Und weil die Wege von Zusatzchip zur CPU lang sind hast du schicke Latenzen drin und somit mehr Mikroruckler als wenn du nativ 2x8 Lanes machst.


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. November 2012)

ich hab noch ne gtx 560 drin für physx - dann hat die auch die auch 8x anbindung



> ....... Damit stieg die Leistung im SLI-Test bei manchen Spielen gegenüber den  bei anderen Sockel-1155-Boards üblichen zweimal acht Lanes zwischen ein  und vier Prozent an. Wer möchte, kann sogar vier Grafikkarten mit jeweils acht Lanes nutzen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. November 2012)

Dann würde ich auf 2011 gehen.

3820 + Board 

= weniger MR


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. November 2012)

stimmt-2011 is echt geil.
wenn man eh neu kaufen will....und nicht aufrüsten.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und weil die Wege von Zusatzchip zur CPU lang sind hast du schicke Latenzen drin und somit mehr Mikroruckler als wenn du nativ 2x8 Lanes machst.



Genau. Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Nachteile diese Zusatzchips, weswegen ich da die Finger von lassen würde.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf 2011 gehen.
> 
> 3820 + Board
> 
> = weniger MR


 
Bringt nichts. Die Wege sind einfach zu lang.
Die GTX 690 ist auch deswegen so gut weil der PLX Chip genau zwischen den GPUs sind. Die Wege sind extrem kurz und daher kommt es kaum zu Latenzen.
Sobald du aber alles über das Board machst hast du Latenzen.


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Genau. Meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die Nachteile diese Zusatzchips, weswegen ich da die Finger von lassen würde.



aber die test/benchs sind da nicht deiner meinung.....was perfomance betrifft.


----------



## Softy (15. November 2012)

Ja, sag ich doch. Für Benchmarks ist der nf200 Chip super. Aber zum Zocken bringt er mehr Nach- als Vorteile.

Kannst Du den im BIOS deaktivieren? Dann kannst Du ja mal beide Einstellungen testen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. November 2012)

reinhardrudi schrieb:


> aber die test/benchs sind da nicht deiner meinung.....was perfomance betrifft.



Die paar Fps mehr bezahlst du mit höheren Latenzen. Wie gewonnen so zerronnen


----------



## Westcoast (18. November 2012)

habe den Beta 310.54 installiert und bin positiv überrascht. könnt ihr gerne mal testen.


----------



## CeresPK (21. November 2012)

So gibt wieder nen neuen geforce Treiber
konnte ich aber leider noch nicht testen.

Hat hier jemand schon AC3 und kann in Verbindung mit nem SLI-System Grafikbugs bestätigen?
konnte noch nicht weiter probieren obs am SLI, meinen Treibersettings, am Treiber oder ganz und gar am Spiel selbst lag.

Wenn ich dann von Arbeit heim komme probiere ich nochmal ein wenig umher.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. November 2012)

Nein, ich kann erst morgen testen. Bin Steam Käufer.


----------



## CeresPK (22. November 2012)

So mit den SLI-Bits aus Assassins Creed 1 läuft es jetzt auch ohne Grafikbugs.
Dafür leider nicht mehr ganz so flüssig oder mit mehr Mikrorucklern.
Genaue Zahlen kann ich leider nicht bieten.

Hab aber auch keine großartige Lust jetzt noch mehr an den Bits umherzufummeln.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2012)

Hm. Also bei mir läuft AC3 "out of the box" problemlos mit SLI. Alles flüssig, so wie es soll.
Treiber ist der aktuellste Beta 310.54


----------



## CeresPK (22. November 2012)

Hmmm biste schon im verschneiten Boston? Da hatte ich die meisten bugs.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2012)

Ja. Da bin ich soeben angekommen. Läuft auch problemlos.

Treiber ist übrigens 310.61. Hatte mich da vertan.


----------



## CeresPK (22. November 2012)

Schade bei mir haben da die Spuren und Schatten im tieferen Schnee unheimlich umhergebugt.
Oder es liegt an Winblöd 8


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die paar Fps mehr bezahlst du mit höheren Latenzen. Wie gewonnen so zerronnen


 
In Benches bringt der Chip auch was aber in Games hast du schlechtere Minimum FPS was eben an den hohen Latenzen liegt.
Was nützt es dir wenn du beim Benchmark ein paar Punkte mehr hast aber im Game mehr Mikroruckler?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> Schade bei mir haben da die Spuren und Schatten im tieferen Schnee unheimlich umhergebugt.
> Oder es liegt an Winblöd 8



Ich habe ja auch Win 8. 
Grafikfehler treten bei mir so weit nicht auf, oder zumindest habe ich keine gesehen.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> In Benches bringt der Chip auch was aber in Games hast du schlechtere Minimum FPS was eben an den hohen Latenzen liegt.
> Was nützt es dir wenn du beim Benchmark ein paar Punkte mehr hast aber im Game mehr Mikroruckler?



Richtig, nix
Aber es gibt leider zu viele Leute die sich von dem Werbeversprechen "x16 x16 beim Sockel 1155" in die Irre leiten lassen.


----------



## Westcoast (24. November 2012)

also der 310.61 beta friert bei meiner gtx 690 in BF3 ein. komische sache.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Ich mag ihn auch nicht. Ich habe den alten inzwischen wieder drauf.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Ich habe auch wieder den 310.54 installiert, weil der Monitor mit dem 310.61 nicht mehr aus dem 3D-Helligkeitsmodus kommt, wenn ich ein Spiel beende. Den Bug hatte ich schon mal mit einem Treiber, ärgerlich, dass nvidia das nicht in den Griff bekommt


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2012)

ich freue mich auf den nächsten WHQL treiber, hoffe dieser wird besser agieren.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. November 2012)

Daddelt hier wer von euch das neue NFSMW? Läuft bei mir fast ohne Probleme... Ich hab nur das Gefühl, das es irgendwie Matschig wiedergegeben wird, also das Spiel fühlt sich flüßig an, nur ab und zu hat man das Gefühl, das man mal schneller und mal langsamer ist bei gleicher angezeigter Geschwindigkeit (selbes Auto). Ist das MR-bedingt oder was is da los? die Frametimings sind laut Fraps einwandfrei...


----------



## Westcoast (25. November 2012)

der maniac 

hier mal ein video mit gtx 680 sli und most wanted: Need for Speed


----------



## Der Maniac (25. November 2012)

Nujoa, das Setup habe ich ja selbst  Nur halt auf 3 Monitoren...

Aber ja, so ähnlich äußert sich das, nur nich ganz so extrem. Mal sehen ob VSync da helfen kann.


----------



## Westcoast (26. November 2012)

es kann also durchaus am spiel liegen. immer wenn man volle pulle fährt, hat man das gefühl das die umgebung langsamer und schneller an einem vorbei geht.


----------



## MaxMax (27. November 2012)

Hi, spielt irgendwer zufällig assassins creed 3 mit SLI? bei mir (2x GTX580) stürzt es regelmässig nach ~30sec in game mit grünen checkerboard muster ab....hab mittlerweile alles darauf zurückführen können dass es am SLI liegt (verwende dzt die 310.61 beta, hab aber in anderen games ausser AC3 bis jetzt keine probs mit sli + surround mode gehabt) aber mit jeder karte einzeln rennt das spiel fein, nur würd ichs halt gern auf meinen 3x monis zocken wollen und da wills nicht....


----------



## winner961 (27. November 2012)

Ich würde spontan sagen probier mal den letzten offiziellen Treiber und die Beta 310.54 aus vielleicht ändert sich was


----------



## CeresPK (27. November 2012)

Kennst du dich mit dem nvidia inspector aus?


----------



## MaxMax (28. November 2012)

hi, also die treiber hab ich mittlerweile auch getauscht. bis hinunter zum letzten whql, hat aber nix gebracht....ac3 stürzt noch immer ab. im nv inspector hab ich auch schon die sli bits verändern probiert....irgendwie steh ich an. muss wohl auf einen patch oder neuen treiber warten....
lg


----------



## bigel1977 (28. November 2012)

Hallo,
hab ein GTX 670 SLI von Asus DCII und Gigabyte OC.
Wollte mal nachfragen was das maximum an performance beim übertakten bringt. 
1) Beide Karten synchron auf den höchst möglichen gleichen stabilen realen Boost zu takten (wobei der einstell Boost Takt dann aber unterschiedlich ist).
2) Jede Karte einzeln so hoch wie möglich stabil zu takten.
3) Beide Karten synchron auf den höchst möglichen gleichen stabilen standard Boost  zu takten (wobei der reale Boost Takt dann aber höher und unterschiedlich ist).


----------



## Der Maniac (28. November 2012)

Bei nem SLI zu takten is immer so ne Sache, ich hatte bei meinem vorherigen 680er SLI das "Glück", das die Karten unterschiedliche Boosttaktraten hatten, was bei fast allen Spielen entweder zu Bluescreens oder Treiberabstürzen führte... 

Wenn du die Karten OC'en willst, dann müssen beide Karten den selben Takt haben, unterschiedlich sorgt nur für Probleme, und du solltest drauf achten, das der Boosttakt auch der selbe ist (darauf kannst du nur leider keinen Einfluss nehmen).


----------



## bigel1977 (28. November 2012)

Also Abstürze habe ich überhaupt keine, egal ob ich sie gleich takte oder nicht. Aber ich kann den maximal Boost Takt eigentlich eh nur annähern, da die Karten mit dem Takt je nach Temperatur dann auch noch leicht variieren. Also wenn Sie warm werden den Takt verringern, und die obere Karte hat unter Last eigentlich immer so 10 Grad mehr. Bei anspruchsvollen Spielen unten max. 72 Grad oben 82.


----------



## Westcoast (28. November 2012)

bigel1977

die temps gehen noch in ordnung. wobei ein gtx 670 sli gespann auch ohne OC genug leistung bringt und weniger wärme produziert wird.


----------



## bigel1977 (28. November 2012)

Also da ich momentan Witcher 2 und Crysis 2 Multiplayer spiele, muss ich sagen, dass ich gerade alles an mehr Leistung gebrauchen kann. 
Denn Tearing mag ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht und daher muss ich mit dem aktivierten adaptiv vsync möglichst immer über 60FPS bleiben.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. November 2012)

Die Temps sind (zumindest bei der oberen Karte) nicht mehr ganz im Rahmen der Spezifikationen. Sowohl KFA2 als auch MSI haben mir geschrieben das die Karten nicht wärmer als 75°C werden sollten. 82°C können schon dafür sorgen das die Karte anfängt zu throtteln --> evtl. Absturz, da die Synchronisierung fehlschlägt.


----------



## Westcoast (28. November 2012)

bis 97 grad dürfen die karten betrieben werden, wenn es höher geht taktet die karte zurück und ab 100 grad bis 105 grad eine notabschaltung.


----------



## Der Maniac (28. November 2012)

Die beiden KFA2 Karten haben sich schon weit vorher runtergetaktet... Liegt wohl auch am Bios, wenns ein Customdesign ist, ist das wohl immer ein anderes mit anderen Werten ab wann die Karte throtteln soll.


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2012)

ich hoffe mal dass wir dieses jahr noch einen neuen WHQL treiber bekommen. notfalls auch januar, bis dahin muss der 306.97 WHQL dienen.


----------



## Softy (8. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt ja schon wieder einen neuen Beta Treiber (310.70). Mit dem bin ich bislang zufrieden


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2012)

Den muss ich heute mal testen.
Die letzten haben bei mir immer F1 2012 geschrottet. Mal sehen ob der besser ist.


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2012)

habe den 310.70 beta bei mir jetzt aktuell drauf und ja Bf3 läuft rund ohne abstürze.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Dezember 2012)

Halli Hallo, Ich hab ein Problem... unzwar hab ich nun ne zweite 7970
und will CF machen. Soweit die Theorie, wird alles erkannt, CF ist Aktiviert aber sobald ich 
irgend eine 3D anwendung starten will geht nix mehr. Erst gibts nen schwarzen Bildschirm dann
stellt sich langsam der Desktop wieder her. Falls ihr ein Tipp habt ruhig her damit !

men Sys:
3770k
Z77X UD3H
Dominator Platinum
2x 7970 Sapphire (einzeln tun die wunderbar)
700 Watt Enermax


edit: hat sich glaub erledigt  war die Interne Grafikeinheit vom CPU die noch Aktiviert war wo alles so gebremmst hatte


----------



## RayasVati (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo. hab eine 7970 von Gigabyte drin und bekomme jtz günstig eine von sapphire. Der takt ist gleich und sind beide im referenzdesign. Crossfire funktioniert trotzdem oder??


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja, es können ruhig Karten von unterschiedlichen Herstellern sein, das funktioniert


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Dezember 2012)

Das letzte Posting unterschreib ich.


Hab aber auch noch eine Frage:
In letzter Zeit hab ich immer wieder "spektakuläre" Meldungen gelesen, dass mittels Radeon Pro auf Crossfire-Gespannen nun kein Mikroruckeln mehr gibt.

Für mich liest sich das ganze allerdings wie ein simpler Workaround mittels Frame-Limiter, wie man ihn mit nVidia-Karten ja schon lange Zeit nutzen kann.
Oder gibt es da doch noch Unterschiede?

Irgendwo hab ich noch was gelesen, dass das ganze dynamisch funktioniert, sprich das Frame-Limit bei Szenen mit höhren Durchschnitts-FPS höher angesetzt wird als bei Szenen mit wenigen FPS.
Wie das technisch funktionieren soll kann ich mir auch nicht erklären, ich tippe daher mal eher damit war das AMD-Pendant zu nVidias dynamic Vsync gemeint, oder was denkt ihr?

Die 690 hat ja generell etwas weniger Mikroruckeln, aber gelöst ist das Problem ja auch bei ihr nicht - und man hat nur 2x2 GB VRAM...


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

microruckler gibt es noch bei amd und auch nvidia. wobei bei nvidia aktiv etwas unternommen wird, diese problematik zu verbessern.
leider ist das empfinden von microrucklern sehr subjektiv und es prasseln immer verschiedene meinungen.

bei meiner gtx 690 konnte ich noch keine feststellen, obwohl ich sehr darauf achte. 

es können sich auch user melden die crossfire betreiben. warscheinlich wird man dann mit framelimitern wie DXtory arbeiten müssen. kostenloses tool.

user von gtx 680 sli karten melden auch Microruckler, also bei nvidia heute noch vorhanden.

bei der gtx 690 ist die abstimmung in der hardware super was die MR betrifft, softwareseitig mit einem guten treiber natürlich auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe Mikroruckler nur bei NFSMW 2. Alles andere läuft super, selbst die alten Rennspiele. Scheinbar ist es auch ein Stückweit vom Spiel und der Engine abhängig!

GTX 680er SLI... Aber soweit zufrieden 

Framelimiter werde ich wohl eher selten brauchen, da ich seltenst ans die 60 FPS komme...^^ BF3 läuft nur auf Middle flüssig, alles darüber fängt auf großen Servern derbst an zu ruckeln.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage, hat wer ne Adresse wo ich Starre CF Brücken herbekomme?
Finde diese flex brücken nich so dolle


----------



## Westcoast (13. Dezember 2012)

kannst bei ebay mal schauen: crossfire brücke | eBay


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich blind oder sehe ich nur Flexible?


----------



## Westcoast (14. Dezember 2012)

du bist nicht blind, sind alle flexibel. eine starre zu erwerben ist nicht so einfach, weil diese meist bei den boards dabei sind. bei den grafikkarten sind meist flexible im lieferumfang.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Dezember 2012)

Mh will aber Starre xD


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du eine 3. Grafikkarte kaufst, habe ich was gefunden : Gigabyte 3-way SLI Bridge Brücke 90mm 3Way NEU OVP 3 CrossFire Cross Fire | eBay


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch was gefunden: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=150959031980
Wäre das etwas ?


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Dezember 2012)

Mh wegen ner starren brücke nochmal 360€ für Graka und 100 für nen Kühler... mhhh nee lass mal xD
Die brücke aus Ebay wäre was, aber nicht gerade billig xD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Wieso ? Ich finde 7,99 Euro ist jetzt nicht gerade die Welt, oder ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie willst du denn mit ner SLI-Bridge 2 7970er nutzen?


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann will ich zwei (bringt nix aber will trotzdem) sinds zamme 19€.
Ja mal schauen morgen wenn ich weniger %o hab


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Oh; was soll das ? Ich habe nach CrossFire Bridge gesucht ?


----------



## RayasVati (15. Dezember 2012)

Brauch schnelle hilfe. wie aktualisiere ich den treiber der zweiten graka?


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Dezember 2012)

gar nicht... Der Treiber ist für beide Karten da, es gibt keine "Doppelinstallation".


----------



## RayasVati (15. Dezember 2012)

ok. weil ich bei der einen einen anderen habe als bei der anderen. 

laut gpu-z


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Dezember 2012)

Dafuq?

Gibts bei Radeons sowas wie NVidias "komplette Neuinstallation"? Falls ja, mal ausführen.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Dezember 2012)

wie bei dir ruckelt BF 3 ??? läuft flüssig bei mir gg 

Edit: achso hast 4 bildschirme ok ok gg


----------



## Westcoast (21. Dezember 2012)

auf der nvidiaseite steht was von 310.70 WHQL, ist es der gleiche treiber wie 310.70 beta oder wurde da etwas verändert?


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> auf der nvidiaseite steht was von 310.70 WHQL, ist es der gleiche treiber wie 310.70 beta oder wurde da etwas verändert?



Muss irgendwas anders sein. Der Betatreiber hat bei mir Lags verursacht, der whql nicht mehr. Finde den Treiber sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Westcoast (21. Dezember 2012)

danke target, dann installiere ich mal den WHQL.


----------



## MegGalvtron (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Ich habe bei mir momentan 2x EVGA GTX680 mit 4GB Vram eingebaut da ich zuerst das Triple Monitoring wollte, jetzt frage ich mich ob sich das noch lohnt wo ich doch TripleMonitoring nicht umsetzen will ? 

Macht es doch was aus bei Games mit SLI zu arbeiten auch wenn ein kein Triple gibt ? Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Macht es doch was aus bei Games mit SLI zu arbeiten auch wenn ein kein Triple gibt ? Was meint ihr ?



Klar kann man auch dann SLI nutzen. Zum Beispiel kann man auch wenn man "nur" Full-HD nutzt (so wie ich), die Leistung in hohe Settings, oder in hohe Fps investieren d.h. nutzen kann man die Mehrleistung auf jeden Fall. Unnötig sind dann eher die 4GB.
Aber grundsätzlich muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, womit er sich zufrieden gibt. Ich selber möchte meine Games (nach Möglichkeit) mit konstanten 60 Fps spielen und dafür reicht auch in Full-HD eine Single-GPU oftmals nicht aus.

Grundsätzlich musst du dir also überlegen was du möchtest:

- Möchtest du möglichst hohe Fps oder maximale Settings bis hin zu Downsampling und SGSSAA, dann greif zu Multi-GPU

- Sind dir hohe Fps egal und ist es dir egal auch mal die Grafik-Settings zu reduzieren, dann greif zu einer Single-GPU


----------



## Westcoast (5. Januar 2013)

cool es gibt jetzt den 310.90 WHQL, gleich mal testen. die leistung der gtx 690 wurde verbessert.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum SLI.
Ich bin am überlegen mir noch ne 2. GTX480 zu holen.
Um die Abwärme mach ich mir keine sorgen, da sie unter Wasser gesetzt wird.
Ich wollte Fragen/Wissen ob sich die 2. Karte dann im Standby automatisch ausschaltet und bei voller Last erst dazu?
Oder wie verhält sich das?

Mfg


----------



## MaxMax (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir momentan 2x EVGA GTX680 mit 4GB Vram eingebaut da ich zuerst das Triple Monitoring wollte, jetzt frage ich mich ob sich das noch lohnt wo ich doch TripleMonitoring nicht umsetzen will ?
> 
> Macht es doch was aus bei Games mit SLI zu arbeiten auch wenn ein kein Triple gibt ? Was meint ihr ?



Ich nutze triple Monitor 3*1080p und 3D Vision, wie du selber sagst, kommt man dafür nicht ohne SLI aus um halbwegs flüssige frameraten zu erreichen (für mich pers. heisst das mind. >40fps).
ich bestitze ein GTX 580 1.5GB pärchen. aber zB Farcry 3 mit ultra settings konnt ich nur 1080p flüssig spielen, wenn ichs in 3D vision DX9 1080p spiele, dann schon leider nur noch mit mittleren settings, damits flüssig läuft (leider ist die fc3 engine aber auch sehr sehr mikroruckler empfindlich, ähnlich wie zB metro 2033) 
aber dzt spiel ich Far Cry 1 in 1080p 3D vision mit 16xS [Combined: 2x2 SS + 4x MS] (aber das 4xMS aufgewertet zu 4xSGSS) und das sieht echt verdammt gut aus (knackscharfe texturen, kein shadergeflimmere, keine aufpoppenden bäume o.ä.), dafür dass das game schon "so alt" ist (für computerzeitrechnung) (triplemonitor geht nicht bei dem game weil dann die FoV ausser rand und band ist und ich es nicht schaffe, dass zu fixen, egal was ich editier oder tweake) und selbst in dem alten Far Cry 1 geht dann dem sli gespann etwas die puste aus (höchst mögliche setting im nv treiber wäre eigentlich 32xS [Combined: 2x2 SS + 8x MS]
 aber dafür ist der VRAM mit 1.5GB zu klein, und dann hab ich ca. 2-3fps weil die karten ständig nachladen müssen)

also Fazit: wenn du schon 2 karten hast, dann behalten und freuen. natürlich hättens die GTX680 mit nur 2GB auch getan für 1080p.
oder eine schnell verkaufen, wenns dir um den stromverbrauch leid ist. so rein von den treibern/mikrorucklern her stört mich sli überhaupt nicht, also damit mein ich, dass das überhaupt kein gefrickle oder so mehr ist bei aktuellen games, bei älteren (>5 jahre) muss man leider schon hin und wieder die ini`s etc tweaken, aber sonst läuft das alles butterweich, und solange es keine single gpu gibt, die die leistung eines SLI 680er gespanns liefert, würde ich auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## KaterTom (6. Januar 2013)

@Bigdaddy203: Nein, die 2. Karte schaltet sich nicht ab. Wenn keine Last anliegt laufen beide Karten im idle-Takt. Wenn SLI von einem Spiel nicht unterstützt wird bleibt die 2. Karte auch im Idle-Takt.


----------



## Westcoast (6. Januar 2013)

abschalten tut die zweite gtx 480 nicht. beide karten senken den takt im IDLE. ansonsten kann man die eine karte deaktivieren im gerätemanager oder in der nvidia systemsteuerung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. Januar 2013)

Danke euch beiden.

Hatte erst vor mir ne GTX670 zu holen, oder halt auf 2 GTX480 zu gehen.
Da aber die Preise gut gefallen sind, klingt ne GTX680 garnet mehr so schlecht.


----------



## merhuett (9. Januar 2013)

Guten Tag. 

Mit welcher Single GPU kann man 2 x 7850, 1GB im crossfire vergleichen ?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen, in BF3 etwas unterhalb der 6990 und etwas über der GTX590. Dabei ist aber zu bedenken, dass es auf die Auflösung ankommt. Bei den 1GB Modellen läuft der Speicher halt schnellervoll und die Leistung bricht ein. Dann sollten die genannten Karten vorn liegen. Bei Skyrim ist das 7850er CF-Gespann allerdings schneller als die beiden anderen.

edit
Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, dass du ja Single-gpu schreibst... Ich denke nicht, dass eine einzelne GPU schneller ist, solange der Speicher nicht voll läuft.


----------



## winner961 (9. Januar 2013)

merhuett schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> 
> Mit welcher Single GPU kann man 2 x 7850, 1GB im crossfire vergleichen ?



Warum hast du die Karten mit nur einem 1GB RAM gekauft ? Günstiger oder warum? 
Wäre mal interessant zu hören


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

merhuett schrieb:


> Mit welcher Single GPU kann man 2 x 7850, 1GB im crossfire vergleichen ?



Hier ein paar Benchmarks: HD 7850 1GB CrossFire review: this gen's best multi-GPU benchmarked

Du brauchst für Crossfire aber:
- ein geeignetes Board (mit mind. 2x8 lanes für die Grafikkarten)
- ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse
- ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil (550 - 600 Watt).

Mal abgesehen davon würde ich Crossfire mit 2 Mittelklasse Karten bleiben lassen, die Nachteile überwiegen da (v.a. die Gefahr von µRucklern). Wenn Du die HD7850 also noch nicht gekauft hast, würde ich eher eine HD7970 kaufen, damit hast Du mehr Spaß, v.a. in Spielen mit schlechtem CF-Profil.


----------



## merhuett (9. Januar 2013)

Doch ich habe schon eine weil ich dachte ich will eh nicht mehr^^

Jetzt hab ich mir nen 3570 bestellt und will das evtl demnächst angleichen^^

Und bevor ich mir für 400 € ne karte hol kam halt die Überlegung wegen CF


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Januar 2013)

Weis einer von euch wie ich im ALL BENCHMARK SLI aktiviert bekomme? Der rendert bei mir immer nur mit einer Karte


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

Du musst AFR im Treiber aktivieren.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Januar 2013)

In diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/nvidia-themenabend-05-2012/216745-mgpu-und-die-mikroruckler-2.html heisst es von Seiten nVidia vor einem guten halben Jahr, dass man an der Mikroruckel-Thematik weiter arbeitet, und dass auch die GTX 590- bzw 580 (im SLI)-Karten von den Treiberverbesserungen profitieren.

Frage:
Ist davon inzwischen schon was zu merken?

Selber prüfen kann ich es gerade leider nicht.


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Januar 2013)

Ich habe meine beiden 580er schon länger nicht mehr, aber ich kann sagen, das ich von den Mikrorucklern bis jetzt nur was bei dem neuen NFS MW mitbekomme. Und ich merke sowas eigentlich ziemlich schnell, siehe ruckelnde Fernseher. Aber bei den 580ern hatte ich die MR nie, zumindest subjektiv!


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,


Wollte mal Frage was ihr zu meinen Temps sagt und ob ihr denk, dass OC Potential vorhanden ist oder nicht.

Habe zwei 7950er pcs+ von Powercolor.

Unter MSI Kombustor Gpu Burn in Test werden sie 70 und 77° warm. (nach ca 10min)


Im Turbo Modus laufen sie mit 950MHZ unter 1.25v Spannung.



Habe mit GPU OC bisher keine Erfahrungen. Meint ihr ich kann mal nen bisschen rumprobieren? (vorheriges gutes einlesen in die Thematik vorrausgesetzt=


LG


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Januar 2013)

bis 1,05 GHz kann man da wohl noch gehen, alles unter 80° ist i.O., 85° wird langsam eng und alles über 85° solltest du lassen. Musst halt nachschauen ob die Karten mit der Werks-VCore auf über 1 GHz kommen, wenn ja: gut, falls nicht, kannste das ganze schon fast vergessen, dann muss ne bessere Kühlung her. Und so wie ich das kenne sind die Karten maximal einen Slot auseinander und da passt sowieso kein anderer Kühler drauf ohne den Slot der unteren Karte zu blockieren


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sind zwei Slots zwischen den beiden Pcie Slots frei, neue Kühler für die Karten kommen aber eh nicht in Frage, da hätt ich auch Referenzdesign kaufen können  

Hab bald ne Weile frei bevor das Studium losgeht, da werd ich mal nen bisschen testen. Danke schonmal.


----------



## iKe17932 (20. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,

Kann man eigentlich eine gtx 670 und gtx 680 zusammen im sli laufen lassen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2013)

Nein geht nicht.


----------



## iKe17932 (20. Januar 2013)

Und warum nicht?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

Weil es eben nicht geht 

Das geht nur bei manchen AMD-Grafikkartenkombinationen einer Generation. nvidia bringt sowas nicht auf die Reihe  Ist aber im Prinzip auch sinnfrei, weil die langsamere Grafikkarte das Tempo vorgibt.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2013)

Weil das nur AMD kann. Bei Nvidia geht das nur mit gleichen Karten. Bei AMD kann man Karten aus der selben Familie/mit gleichem Chip verbinden.

edit
Softy, ganz sinnfrei ist das nicht. Denk mal an Multimonitoring.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2013)

iKe17932 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht?


 
Weil Nvidia das nicht will dass du unterschiedliche Modelle miteinander benutzt.
Es müssen immer die gleichen Modelle sein sonst kannst du SLI nicht aktivieren.
Warum Nvidia das so haben will musst du sie selbst fragen.

Bei AMD geht das übrigens.


----------



## iKe17932 (20. Januar 2013)

Die gtx 670 ist ja fast gleich auf mit der gtx 680. also würde es mich nicht unbedingt stören wenn die 670 das Tempo vorgibt


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber es geht leider nicht.

Wozu brauchst Du soviel Grafikleistung? Wie sieht denn der Rest des Systems aus?


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Januar 2013)

Moin

Welche Nvidia Karte wäre denn für mich bei SLI optimal?
Will bei Full HD alles auf max mit vollem Aliasimg zocken


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

Für FullHD reicht eine GTX 670 schon gut aus. 

Andernfalls würde ich eine GTX 690 kaufen.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Januar 2013)

Oder sicherheitshalber ne 680?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Januar 2013)

Die GTX670 ist nur 8% langsamer, aber 100 Euro günstiger als eine GTX680. Von daher würde ich zu einer GTX670 greifen. Wenn SLi geplant ist, eine 690.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2013)

Ob du nun eine 670 oder eione 680 nimmst macht nicht so den Unterschied. Willst du tatsächlich mehr Leistung ist der bessere Weg die GTX 690.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Januar 2013)

Hm


Nee dann die 670


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2013)

Zwei 670er sind aber lauter als eine GTX 690.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Januar 2013)

Nee dann ne 670


----------



## Kamikaze2905 (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Ich habe 2x HD 6870 Black Edition von XFX drin. Aber ich bekomme sie nicht in Spielen als Crossfire zum laufen. In anderen Programmen, wie z.B. Heaven Benchmark, läuft Crossfire. Warum den nicht im Spiel?

Gruss Kamikaze2906


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Januar 2013)

Was für Treiber? und was für Spiel genau?
ps: ich hab das Prob meist andersrum^^ z.b in Furmark bekomm ich kein CF zum laufen, in Games läuft es tadellos


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Januar 2013)

Ganz blöde Frage/Vermutung: Unterstützt das Spiel es evtl. schlichtweg nicht?^^ Da gibts ja noch so einige... Bei mir schafft es z.B. BF2 SLI zu killen...


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2013)

Kamikaze2905,
welchen Treiber hast du installiert? Lief das noch nie bei dir, oder nur jetzt nicht mehr, seitdem du vielleicht was geändert hast?
Hast du die Caps zum Treiber installiert?


----------



## Kamikaze2905 (26. Januar 2013)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

So hier die Treiber Informationen:

Treiber - Paketversion:                             8.961-120405a-197813C-ATI
Anbieter:                                               Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
2D-Treiberversion:                                  8.01.01.1243
2D-Treiberpfad:                                     /REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0000
Direct3D-Version:                                   7.14.10.0903
OpenGL-Version:                                    6.14.10.11631
AMD Vision Engine Control Center Version:  2012.0405.2205.37728

Bei folgenden Spielen funktionert es nicht: Assassin Creed 3, Far Cry 3, Call of Duty - Black Ops 2, Need for Speed - Most Wanted, und ein paar anderen. 


Ich habe erst seit ca. 5Wochen die zweite GraKa. 

Was sind den "Caps"?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Januar 2013)

Hm. Komisch. Hast du den Treiber schon mal komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert?


----------



## viennasfinest (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle!

Hab da mal ne frage, hab mir vor kurzem die Gigabyte HD 7870 oc zugelegt bin sehr zufrieden damit, jedoch überlege ich mir eine zweite zu holen für Crossfire.
Meine Frage(n):

Würd mein Netzteil dazu reichen? (Sig) oder ist es zu schwach? Ich hatte noch nie ein Crossfire System am laufen ^^.

Könnte ich mir auch eine 7850er dazuhängen ? Oder würde die 7870 dann auf 7850 Takt gedrosselt?

Danke an euch im voraus!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

Das Netzteil reicht dafür aus.
Allerdings macht CF meiner Meinung nach erst Sinn, wenn die Leistung einer Single GPU Karte nicht reicht.
Die 7870 würde dann auf 7850 Niveau gedrosselt werden, das ist richtig.
Mit deinem Mainboard geht aber kein CrossFire


----------



## viennasfinest (26. Januar 2013)

Danke! Jetz weiss ich bescheid aber crossfire geht nicht mit meinem Board? Hardbloxx


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Januar 2013)

CrossFire geht mit deinem Board schon, allerdings hat dann die 1. GPU 16 Lanes und die 2. GPU 4 Lanes.
Das gibt einen Haufen Mikoruckler.
Ich würde die 7870 verkaufen und eine HD7970 kaufen 

EDIT:  Schneller


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

Es würde funktionieren, aber keinen Sinn machen. Denn eine Aufteilung der lanes von x16/x4 bringt nur (Mikro-)Ruckler.

Es sollten für Crossfire mind. 2x8 lanes für die Grafikkarten sein.


----------



## viennasfinest (26. Januar 2013)

Thx na na neues board steht eh mal an in nächster zeit hat eben das mal priorität ein gutes asus oder gigabyte board zum vorschlag? sollt so um die 120 kosten


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2013)

Da brauchst Du eins mit 990X-Chipsatz oder noch besser 990FX-Chipsatz (2x16 lanes), z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## Cleriker (26. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auch bei einer Neuanschaffung gleich auf 990FX setzen, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite. AMD Sockel AM3+ (DDR3) im Preisvergleich Meine Empfehlung geht an das ASrock, oder das Asus.


----------



## Delusa (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo leute hab da mal ne kleine frage seit dem ich CF hab Stürtz der Exploer dauernt ab.
Win ist neu my sys stet in der  signatur

MFG Delusa


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Januar 2013)

Mit einer Karte Probiert? CF deaktiviert? Welche Treiber? theo. is mir nix bekannt das der Explorer down geht...


----------



## Delusa (27. Januar 2013)

Treiber = 12.10. ist nur wenn ich CF mache.
dan noch ne ander frage gipt es ein unterschit schwischen 1 CF Kabel und 2 ?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2013)

Stürzt der explorer denn einfach so im Windows ab, oder erst wenn du ein bestimmtes Programm/Spiel/Anwendung startest? Wenn du die explorer.exe dann neu startest, passiert das einfach wieder, oder hat sichs dann bis zum nächsten Systemstart?


----------



## Delusa (27. Januar 2013)

ne einfach wenn er idelt und wenn ich dan neu starte ist er wieder komplet da


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn du dann neu startest... Meinst du damit den Rechner, oder nur den Prozess?


----------



## Delusa (27. Januar 2013)

der prozess startet neu


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2013)

zu der Frage mit den 2 Brücken. Macht eigentlich keinen unterschied, kein Leistungsplus 
aber auch kein Nachteil dadurch. 
Das mit deinem explorer is schon komisch, hast mal die Karten getauscht 
untereinander? 

Meine Karten machen im Idle auch immer was sie wollen, einmal zeigts mir die
2te Karte nicht mehr an, mal doch. Und wenn die Karten im 3D modus waren
und ich danach AB oder GPU-Z starte schmierts auch mal ab.


----------



## Grinsemann (30. Januar 2013)

hat jemand von euch ein 680er 4GB SLI und Tripplescreen?
Ich nutze ein 680er SLI 2GB und würde gerne die fps Verläufe in:

Alan Wake
MaxPayne3
Dirt3
Metro
(BF3 habe ich schon)

sehen.
Spaß machen die oben genannten Titel jedenfalls nicht mit 2GB Ram mit fps einbrüchen auf unter 20fps. Mich würde aber schon arg interessieren wie groß der Unterschied ist zur 4GB Variante.

Komme ich früher oder später an die Verläufe fällt mir der Entscheid leichter ob ich nun gegen ein 680er SLI mit 4GB tauschen werde oder vielleicht doch auf die neue extrem teure neue specialGen Titan umschwenken werde.

Reine fps Angaben gibts bei techPowerUp, das bringt mich aber nicht weiter inwiefern das Game "ruhig" verläuft oder nicht.
Alan Wake zeigt mir eigendlich schon ordentliche fps an, aber wehe man dreht und wendet sich


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Januar 2013)

Umpf... Muss ich mir die Spiele jetzt kaufen? xD Runterladen dauert so lange mit meiner 6k Leitung...^^

Ich werd mal sehen was ich da machen kann!

PS: Wenn auch nicht gefordert: Bei Crysis 3 schaffe ich bis zu 3,8GB VRam-Auslastung!


----------



## Grinsemann (31. Januar 2013)

ja, schau mal bitte, wäre nice 

Crysis3 Demo in welchen Settings ?


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Januar 2013)

Grafik in Crysis alles auf Hoch (nicht ultra), Motion Blur aus, AA 2x.

Die anderen Spiele muss ich mir dann noch besorgen, vorm WE wird das nichts!


----------



## Grinsemann (31. Januar 2013)

kein Problem.
Bei Alan Wake auf alles volle Pulle aber FXAA deaktiviert komme ich nach etwas Spielezeit ans Limit beim VRAM, da er sich nach und nach weiter füllt. Denke aber nicht das es sich großartig von meinen fps Verläufen unterscheiden wird.
Karten takten auf Standard, Auslastung max 99%, maxVRAM 2011MB
fps Kurve sende ich noch. sollte zwischen 40 und 60 fps liegen. Mit FXAA bekomme ich Einbrüche bis unter 20.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr Plan wie schnell 2 HD 4850 mit nem GB Ddt3 sind? Ich find nix. (Sinn und Unsinn der Aktion mak außen vor )


----------



## Grinsemann (31. Januar 2013)

so, mal der fps verlauf

ich habe mir auch erlaubt eine Szene mit Videosequenzen und mehr action rauszupicken. Auflösung habe ich aber vergessen rein zu schreiben. Die ist natürlich 5760x1080

http://www.abload.de/img/alanwakegtx680slivyjqn.png


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Januar 2013)

Hmpf, ich glaub Alan Wake May Payne 3 wird nix...^^ 28GB und ne 6k-Leitung.... Neeeeee, muss ich mal sehen ob ich da noch anders rankomme!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Februar 2013)

Hab mal eine Frage zu Crossfire

Und zwar, ich habe momentan eine XFX Radeon 7850 Core Edition verbaut, und möchte nun eine 2. 7850 dazuhängen.

Ist es egal welche Radeon 7850 (1GB) ich dafür nehme?
Hab mir 2 rausgesucht, 
1024MB XFX Radeon HD 7850 Double Dissipation Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 GDDR5 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail)

Über den Sinn davon, hab ich schon genügend im Thread zum neuen Never Settle Bündel Diskutiert, darum geht es hier jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

An sich ist es egal, da es lediglich auf den gleichen Chip ankommt.
Du kannst du also einfach nach der Kühlleistung auswählen, den bei einem CrossFire Gespann steigen die Temps der 1. Karte ja deutlich an.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2013)

Nun, du solltest schon darauf achten, dass die zweite Karte nicht vielleicht langsamer taktet als die erste. Denn im Falle eines nicht vorhandenen, oder schlechten  crossfireprofils würdest du sonst noch schlechter fahren als mit der einzelnen. Du weißt ja:
Die langsamere Karte diktiert den Takt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, notfalls taktet man die eine herunter oder die andere hoch.
Deine aktuelle taktet mit 800 MHz, die beiden takten mit 860 MHz. 860 MHz wird ja wohl so ziemlich jede 7850 schaffen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Februar 2013)

Takten beide mit normalen 860mhz. Die Aktuelle 7850 Core con XFX mit 1 Lüfter kann ich locker auf 1000mhz übertakten, wird nicht über 75°C warm unter Volllast bei angepaster Lüftersteuerrung.

Die neue hat einen besseren Kühler als die aktuelle, bei der XFX ist es glaub der selbe mit 2 Lüftern, heißen zumindest gleich.

Meine aktuelle Taktet übrigens mit 860mhz, den normalen Takt. 1000mhz sind auch problemlos drin, mit den Temps im Crossfire vielleicht wenn die unten steckt.

Zu den Kühlern, die Sapphire ist kühler als eine XFX 7850 BE (OC) , aber meine deutlich stärker übertaktete 7850 (auf 1Ghz) mit dem selben Kühler wie die 7850 BE aber mit 1 Lüfter ist nur 2 °C wärmer als die XFX 7850 BE.

Also wenns keine Probleme gibt bei einer Sapphire 7850 und eine XFX 7850 (Selbe Taktung und Speichergröße, nur anderer Kühler), dann nehme ich die von Sapphire die Kühler ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Februar 2013)

Kein Problem, das geht. Es kommt nur auf die GPUs an, und die sind ja - vermute ich mal  - gleich.
Viel Spaß mit dem Gespann


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, das geht. Es kommt nur auf die GPUs an, und die sind ja - vermute ich mal  - gleich.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Gespann


 
Danke , die Werte sind zumindest genau die selben, PCB und Bestückung glaube ich auch, dann sollten es auch bis auf PCB Farbe und Kühler die selben Karten seien.
Hoffe mal das das Blau nicht so auffällt, bis jetzt ist mein PC noch komplett Schwarz/Rot, und das wollte ich auch auch so lassen, soviel es geht, solange es nicht auf die Leistung wie jetzt geht, aber das Blau ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. Februar 2013)

@Cook2211:

Ich hab gerade mal nen Testdurchlauf im Heaven Benchmark gemacht und mal die Temps im Auge behalten und mal mit denen aus dem Test auf der ersten Seite verglichen. Klar anderes Case, andere Karten aber gleiche Einstellungen. Ich komme mit meinen zwei 7950ern pcs+ nach einem Durchlauf auf 67° und 61° mit Standartlüfterprofil.

Wie lange hattest du das laufen gelassen? einen Benchmark durchgang oder einfach solange bis du konstante Temps hattest?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Februar 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Wie lange hattest du das laufen gelassen? einen Benchmark durchgang oder einfach solange bis du konstante Temps hattest?



Ich hatte den laufen lassen bis die Temperaturen nicht mehr gestiegen sind.


----------



## andreww (9. Februar 2013)

Was haltet Ihr davon, 2 PoV-Gtx660ti statt bspw. einer 680 zu betreiben


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Februar 2013)

Also grundsätzlich würde ich persönlich davon abraten. Wenn Multi-GPU, dann mit High-End Karten, aber nicht mit Mittelklasse-Karten.


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Februar 2013)

Absolut.

Zumal die Skalierung in den Spielen wohl kaum so gut sein wird, das das Leistungsniveau einer 680 erreicht wird!


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Februar 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Absolut.
> 
> Zumal die Skalierung in den Spielen wohl kaum so gut sein wird, dass das Leistungsniveau einer 680 erreicht wird!



Meinst du das 2x 660tiler im Spiel nicht die doppelte leistung einer bringen soll? Also ich war echt überrascht wie sich 2 Karten z.b in Battlefield 3 verhalten.
Ich habe eigentlich exakt die Doppelte FPS zahl.

aber Grundsetzlich finde ich es genau so, lieber eine Highend als 2 Mid Karten


----------



## Der Maniac (9. Februar 2013)

"Kannst du für dass auch dieses (jenes/welches) schreiben, muss das s alleine bleiben." :p

Die Skalierung ist schon sehr gut geworden, ohne Frage, aber die Skalierungsanzeige, die man per Treiber einblenden lassen kann ist bei mir in den seltensten Fällen komplett am Anschlag...


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Februar 2013)

mh? ist das nicht die Auslastung?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Februar 2013)

Bestelle mir heute eine 2. Radeon 7850 

Kann ich im Crossfire die Lüfterkurven der Grakas einzeln ändern?, oder muss ich das für beide zusammen?


----------



## Grinsemann (10. Februar 2013)

@DerManiac
schon was getestet ?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (10. Februar 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Bestelle mir heute eine 2. Radeon 7850
> 
> Kann ich im Crossfire die Lüfterkurven der Grakas einzeln ändern?, oder muss ich das für beide zusammen?


 
Solange du beim Msi Afterburner nicht das Häkchen bei "mit vergleichbarem Grafikprozessor synchronisieren" rein machst solltest du beides auch getrennt einstellen können. Musst dann halt den Takt und die Spannung etc. beim Oc'en immer für beiden einstellen. 
Ich habs der Einfachkeit wegen synchronisiert


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Februar 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Solange du beim Msi Afterburner nicht das Häkchen bei "mit vergleichbarem Grafikprozessor synchronisieren" rein machst solltest du beides auch getrennt einstellen können. Musst dann halt den Takt und die Spannung etc. beim Oc'en immer für beiden einstellen.
> Ich habs der Einfachkeit wegen synchronisiert


 
Mit dem Sync könnte ich auch probieren, schaden würde es der Sapphire sicher nicht. Meine XFX ist mir aber zu laut beim Normalen Lüfter Profil. Mit meinen Profil geht sie erst ab 65°C auf über 50% Lüftergeschwindichkeit. Unter 50% ist sie unhörbar.


----------



## Grabbi3 (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen ich überlege mir ob ich mir nicht noch eine zweite 7970 anschaffen soll. Ich mach mir jedoch sorgen was die Lautstärke angeht.
Bis jetzt habe ich eine Gigabyte WindForce 3x non Ghz Edition kann ich auch eine Leisere Karte von einem anderen Hersteller dazupacken oder macht das Probleme ?
Und wie Laut wird so ein Crossfire gespann Wirklich ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Februar 2013)

Also selbstverständlich kannst du zum Beispiel auch eine Referenz-Karte dazuschnallen. Das ist egal.
Zur Lautstärke kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Februar 2013)

@ Grinsemann:

Hier hab ich mal Alan Wake getestet! Der Speicherverlauf in dem grünen Diagramm ist der vom Ende, da kannst du auch den Maximalwert erkennen. Der Speicher wird mit der Zeit immer voller, so ca 10 MB/5 Min. Die beiden Exceldiagramme sind einmal von der Mitte der Spielzeit bis zum Ende und noch einmal das Ende in "Nahaufnahme"^^

Die Exceldatei von Fraps kann ich interessanterweise nicht anhängen... >_<

€dit: Ich installier mal eben Dirt 3, die iso von Metro scheint sich verflüchtigt zu haben...


----------



## Grinsemann (11. Februar 2013)

klasse, danke 
das deckt sich mit meinen Angaben.
was ich aber absolut nicht verstehe ist die Auslastung. Bei dir sehe ich die relative Stabilität bei der Auslastung der Karten und einen ruhigeren fps Verlauf wenn ich das so richtig erkenne. Die ist bei mir ne Katastrophe und ich weiß nicht warum !?
CPU läuft auf 4,5gig stabil @ prime und in anderen Games auch. Ich habe mal alles auf Standard getestet..und auch die Lüffies mal voll hochgedreht, weil ich dachte es könne an der Temp der Karten oder an der CPU liegen.Hier selbiges.
Ob ich jetzt alles auf volle Pulle drehe in den Settings bei Alan Wake oder mit min Settings, spielt gefühlt keine Rolle. Es läuft allgemein bescheiden. YouTube Videos wirken da deutlich ruhiger.
Zumindest konnte ich das in Sequenzen feststellen wo die Umgebung verschwommen dargestellt wird und ich gegen irgendwelche Schattengeister kämpfen muß.


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Februar 2013)

Das mag direkt schon am VRam liegen, bei mir hat das Spiel direkt nachm Start 1945 MB Vram belegt... Es kann sein das deine Karten nicht auf den gesamten Speicher zugreifen können (warum auch immer, wäre zwar unlogisch aber nicht unmöglich), was sofort dazu führt, das das Spiel von Anfang an Daten auslagern muss. Schlussendlich rennt der Core also in die Rambegrenzung und wird deshalb nicht voll augelastet, weil einfach keine Daten ankommen!

Lass doch mal die Ramauslastung einblenden, einfach nen Rechtsklick auf den Graphen vom Nvidia Inspector machen und ich glaube das zweite von unten müsste die Ramauslastung sein!


----------



## Grinsemann (12. Februar 2013)

insofern ich heute Zeit haben sollte werde ich das testen. Muß mich aber noch was hinlegen, da ich ab heute Nachtschicht habe.
Testen werde ich das auf jeden Fall noch...läuft ja nicht weg.
Dirt geht nur ohne AF, das ist wohl ne Ecke zu heavy für das Bisschen Ram


----------



## godfather22 (12. Februar 2013)

Hab das auch schon mal in ein Paar anderen Theads gepostet aber ich glaub ihr könnt mir mehr helfen. 
Ich überlege mir eine dritte 7950 zu kaufen. 
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit "Tripplefire"?
Wenn ja wie siehts da mit MRs aus. Sind die sehr viel schlimmer als mit zwei Karten?


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Februar 2013)

Ugh, Triple mit Crossfire? Das wird ein einziges geruckel werden! Bei NV-Karten sind die MR mit 3 Karten nochmal geringer, dafür steigt der Inputlag enorm an... Den gibts wiederrum bei ATI nicht! Aber von Triple-Crossfire kann ich dir nur abraten :/ Das ist bei weitem noch nicht ausgereift!


----------



## godfather22 (12. Februar 2013)

ok 
dann wohl nicht...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Februar 2013)

Wird von mir warcheinlich keine Erfahrungen mit Crossfire in pcie x16/x4 der Radeon 7850 geben da mein board den Geist aufgegeben hat nach dem Einbau. Werde es ein schicken und mir ein 990FX Board kaufen mit x16/ 16.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. Februar 2013)

Was hast du getan? :o Board beim Einbau kurzgeschlossen durch die Abstandshalter oder was? 

Wobei die Erfahrungen wohl sowieso schlecht gewesen wären, ich hatte mal ne Zeit lang noch ne G210 mit im System (damals noch mit 2 GTX 580) für den vierten Bildschirm... Die hatte auch nur ne vierfach-Anbindung. Hat sich durch Ruckler in Youtubevideos und aufm Desktop(!) bemerkbar gemacht, zumindest halt auf dem Bildschirm, welcher an der G210 war...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Februar 2013)

Habe die 2. Karte einfach nur in den 2. PCIe Slot gesteckt, hab die auch in den Slot gesteckt nicht aufs Mainboard, kam also nur an den Slot dran, nicht aufs Board. Hab Mindfactory deswegen schon angeschrieben und der glaubt auch das mein Board defekt ist. Habs heute losgeschickt und möchte eine Gutschrift haben.

Werde mir dann ein Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 kaufen, 990FX Chipsatz, 2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (@x16) dazu noch 2x PCIe 2.0 x16 (@x4 Modus) und noch einen PCIe x1 und einen normalen PCI.

Denke das das MR bei mir nicht so schlimm wäre, die aktuelle Serie oder Treiber soll das doch ziemlich gut im Griff haben.

Zum Board, natürlich vorher geerdet und Strom abgestellt, meine beiden 7850 und die G9500GT laufen auch und sich nicht zufällig alle Defekt , eine 7850 läuft im BIOS schonmal mit meinen 400w noname NT.


----------



## no1nexo (21. Februar 2013)

Moinsen,

habe mal eine kurze Frage zu SLI. Besitze z.Z. eine GTX 570 Standart von Point of View. Wäre diese mit einer Custom GTX 570 von Gainward kompatibel? Glaube persönlich ja, wollte nur nochmal nachfragen .
Randbedingungen sind gegeben, war schonmal SLI verbaut.

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen .

MFG.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Februar 2013)

Ja. Es muss nur der gleiche Chip sein. Du kannst auch eine Asus mit einer Gigabyte, eine Zotac mit einer MSI und so weiter mischen


----------



## no1nexo (21. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja. Es muss nur der gleiche Chip sein. Du kannst auch eine Asus mit einer Gigabyte, eine Zotac mit einer MSI und so weiter mischen


 
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Geht SLI auch wenn die eine Karte 1,2GB VRAM hat und die andere 2,5GB VRAM? (Wird vermutlich sowieso nur 1,2gb genutzt, aber ich versuche gerade auf Ebay günstig eine Karte zu schiessen .)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Februar 2013)

Das geht. Allerdings werden dann nur 1,25GB auf beiden Karten benutzt. 

Außerdem sind 1,25 GB sehr sehr knapp wenn du in höheren Auflösunge spielst ...


----------



## CrazyGuy007 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Hi!
Ich habe eine Frage zu einem SLI System (ich bitte um Nachsicht, falsch dies der falsche Thread dazu sein sollte): Also, ich habe ein Crosshair V Formula Mainboard und einen NZXT Phantom Big-Tower, betrieben werden sollen 2 x GTX 680 von Gainward (Phantom). Hier mein Problem: Eine GTX 680 zu verbauen ist kein Problem. Möchte man allerdings eine zweite dazu packen, so hängt diese ca. 0,5 cm über dem Netzteil. Hinzu kommt, dass dort unten am Mainboard diverse Stecker (USB etc.) stecken, die ebenfalls stören. Mich interessiert einfach nur, wie soll das wirklich funktionieren? Die GTX 680 ist ziemlich breit (ca. 6 cm), aber trotz allem soll doch die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, so ein System zu betreiben. Mit 0,5 cm Abstand zum Netzteil finde ich dies allerdings nicht wirklich prickelnd. Trotzdem werden solche Systeme auch verkauft. Was kann bzw. wie wird das dann gemacht?? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!!


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Februar 2013)

Na ja, Karten wie die Phantom sind nicht unbedingt ideal für SLI, da sie mit einem Triple Slot Kühler bestückt ist. Außerdem braucht gerade die Phantom viel Platz zum atmen. Für SLI sind dann entweder Karten mit Referenzkühler, oder solche wie Die MSI Twin Frozr besser geeignet.


----------



## CrazyGuy007 (22. Februar 2013)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten Aber findet ihr nicht auch, dass unabhängig vom Hersteller, 0,5 cm über dem Netzteil etwas sehr wenig ist?? Das Netzteil wird doch warm, und die Graka muss doch auch ihre Abwärme vernünftig abtransportieren können, oder


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

Die Phantom würde doch die warme Luft auf das Netzteil pusten und nicht die warme Luft des Netzteils ansaugen. Mit einem richtig guten Durchzug im Gehäuse hätte ich da wenig Bedenken, wobei es natürlich alles andere als optimal ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Phantom würde doch die warme Luft auf das Netzteil pusten und nicht die warme Luft des Netzteils ansaugen.



Gerade das halt ich für kontraproduktiv. Ich meine, wo soll die ganze heiße Luft hin, die die Phantom unten ins Gehäuse pustet


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

Ein ausblasender Papst-Lüfter mit 15000 rpm im Gehäuseboden dürfte helfen. Ach ne, geht nicht, dann hebt das Gehäuse ab   

Ich würde es da problematischer sehen, dass die obere Phantom die warme Abluft auf das PCB der unteren Grafikkarte pustet.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde es da problematischer sehen, dass die obere Phantom die warme Abluft auf das PCB der unteren Grafikkarte pustet.



Ja, das stimmt, das sollte man auch nicht verkennen.



Softy schrieb:


> Ein ausblasender Papst-Lüfter mit 15000 rpm im Gehäuseboden dürfte helfen. Ach ne, geht nicht, dann hebt das Gehäuse ab


 
Und es gibt Ärger mit dem Nachbarn wegen der Lautstärke


----------



## Murdoch (22. Februar 2013)

Kann man eigentlich custom Design und Ref zb mischen wenns der gleiche Chip ist zb 680?

Zb die Phantom ist ja bisl anders. 

Kann man das Ref Design dann bis zur Phantom übertakten, dass die eine Karte nicht bremst?


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2013)

Solange es der gleiche Chip ist, kann man die Hersteller schon mischen, die langsamere Karte gibt dann den Takt vor.


----------



## Deimos (22. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein Benchmarks von mir. 
Nebst Zahlen gibts auch einen kleinen visuellen Eindruck in Form einiger Screenshots, um zu sehen, was bei den jeweiligen FPS auf dem Bildschirm landet.

Folgendes System kam zum Einsatz:
- Asus Sabertooth Z77
- i7 3770k, 4.4 GHz
- 2x HD7970 CF, 1200/1500 MHz@1.2V
- 3x Dell U2312HM
Das ganze System ist wassergekühlt.

*Allgemeines*
- in sämtlichen Benchmarks war die Anisotrope Filterung auf 16:1/Hohe Qualität treiberfixiert.
- es wurden sowohl FPS als auch die bei Crossfire/SLI kritischen Frametimes (Mikroruckler) aufgezeichnet. Je glatter der Verlauf im Diagramm, desto weniger "mikroruckelt" die Bildausgabe.

Bei Skyrim habe ich zudem die Frametimes bei Framelimiter-Benutzung (30 FPS, RadeonPro) angefügt, um die hervorragende Glättung der Bildausgabe aufzuzeigen - das Spielgefühl ist entsprechend deutlich besser.



*Crysis*

Crysis wurde auch in Eyefinity-Auflösung gebencht, zum Spielen würde ich die Leistung aber klar für SSAA in Full-HD nutzen. Das Vegetationsflimmern empfinde ich bei jedem Crysis als extrem ausgeprägt und störend.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Far Cry 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TES V: Skyrim*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass damit! ​


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Februar 2013)

Klasse Deimos 

Ich werde dich morgen auf der Startseite verlinken.
Bin gerade etwas knapp in der Zeit. Ich habe eine Verabredung mit meiner Stammtheke


----------



## Murdoch (22. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Solange es der gleiche Chip ist, kann man die Hersteller schon mischen, die langsamere Karte gibt dann den Takt vor.



Ok, also wäre es schon sinnvoller 2 gleiche zu nehmen? Also zumindest solange es nicht wieder eine 680er fast geschenkt gibt...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Naja, wegen dem GPU Boost ist das wohl etwas "problematischer" 
Notfalls taktet man halt einfach die 2. Karte zurück, den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Naja, wegen dem GPU Boost ist das wohl etwas "problematischer"
> Notfalls taktet man halt einfach die 2. Karte zurück, den Unterschied merkt man sowieso nicht.


 
Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Ich dachte die langsamere Karte gibt sowieso den Takt vor?!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Ich denke aber dass sich dadurch dann doch Mikroruckler verstärkt bilden wenn die 1. mit 900 MHz und die 2. mit 1000 MHz läuft


----------



## Murdoch (23. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber dass sich dadurch dann doch Mikroruckler verstärkt bilden wenn die 1. mit 900 MHz und die 2. mit 1000 MHz läuft


 
Ok verstehe. Kann gut möglich sein. 
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir auch dass ich 2 gleiche Karten nehmen sollte. 
Laufen wird auch ungleich aber Mr könnten stärker auftreten.


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Benchmarks von mir.
> Nebst Zahlen gibts auch einen kleinen visuellen Eindruck in Form einiger Screenshots, um zu sehen, was bei den jeweiligen FPS auf dem Bildschirm landet.



Schöner Test  Mit welchem Programm hast Du die Frametimes grafisch dargestellt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Das sieht mir sehr stark nach Excel aus  

@all: Wäre schön wenn jemand zu folgender "These" Stellung nehmen könnte: "Mikroruckler treten verstärkt auf, wenn die 2 Karten mit unterschiedlichen Core Clocks laufen."


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn jemand zu folgender "These" Stellung nehmen könnte: "Mikroruckler treten verstärkt auf, wenn die 2 Karten mit unterschiedlichen Core Clocks laufen."



Grob gesagt entstehen die MR ja dadurch, dass die beiden Grakas die Frames unterschiedlich schnell ausgeben. Und wenn eine Karte durch mehr Takt schneller rendern würde, dann würde dieser Effekt noch vertsärkt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Boosten die beiden Karten im SLi Betrieb denn gleich hoch ? Ansonsten würde es ja auch nach einer manuellen Core Clock Anpassung verstärkt Mikroruckler geben !?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Februar 2013)

Also bei meiner 690 ja.

EDIT:

So, Kollege Deimos ist auf der Startseite verlinkt. Danke noch mal für die Benchmarks


----------



## Murdoch (23. Februar 2013)

Also doch 2 identische karten und wenn dann beide identisch übertakten?


----------



## Newbee (23. Februar 2013)

Mal ne Frage! 
Hab gelesen das die HD7750 keine Crossfirebrücke brauch und trotzdem Crossfire geht...wie das??? muss das Board das unterstützen?


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2013)

Moin

Ich ich bin der Meinung das meine 2 GTX680er unterschiedlich hoch boosten.
Trotz gleich eingestellter Taktraten.
Eine pendelte sich immer ca. 60MHz über der anderen ein

Hab ich aber lange nicht mehr bewusst beobachtet.

mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Welches Mainboard hast du denn ?

Und noch was: CrossFire mit 2x Low-End Karten ist nicht empfehlenswert 

@Ceres: Kannst du das mal loggen lassen ? Wäre sehr nett


----------



## Newbee (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ein MSI DKA790GX...also Crossfire is möglich..aber ohne Brücke?


----------



## Newbee (23. Februar 2013)

Warum kein Crossfire mit "midrange" Karten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Newbee schrieb:


> Warum kein Crossfire mit "midrange" Karten?



Weil du mit so schwachen Karten sehr häufig in Bereiche unter 40 FPS fällst, in denen Mikroruckler verstärkt wahrnehmbar sind. Hol dir lieber eine schnelle Single-GPU Karte.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2013)

Newbee, du musst auch immer bedenken, dass ein Spiel manchmal keine/keine anständige Multi-GPU-Unterstützung bietet und du dann nur die Leistung der einzelnen Karte abrufen kannst. In dem Falle hast du für das Crossfire System genau so viel Geld ausgegeben wie für eine High-End Karte, aber deutlich weniger Leistung. Was ist da also sinnvoller?

Man muss das auch gesondert betrachten. Wenn du mit möglichst wenig finanziellem Aufwand aufrüsten möchtest, dann ist das durchaus sinnvoll mMn. Für deine alte Karte bekommst du dann nämlich nicht mehr viel, da ja alle die neuere Generation wollen und die selbe wie du sie schon hast bekommst du quasi hinterhergeworfen. In dem Falle bist du mit der zweiten Karte deutlich performanter unterwegs, bei gerinmgeren Kosten.


----------



## Deimos (23. Februar 2013)

@Softy, Cook
Danke euch .



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas knapp in der Zeit. Ich habe eine Verabredung mit meiner Stammtheke


Man muss Prioritäten setzen. 



Softy schrieb:


> Schöner Test  Mit welchem Programm hast Du die Frametimes grafisch dargestellt?


Aufgenommen wurden FPS/Frametimes mit Fraps, verareitet wurde das ganze in Excel 2010 .


----------



## Newbee (23. Februar 2013)

Hab aber schon ne 7750...


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> @Ceres: Kannst du das mal loggen lassen ? Wäre sehr nett


 
kein Ding, habs direkt gemacht als ich meinen Post verfasst habe.
ich hoffe es reicht die Grafik vom nvidia Inspector
Die untere, kühlere Grafikkarte taktet immer ca. 40Mhz niedriger als die andere.

einmal Dirt 3 ohne Framelimiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 und einmal mit 120fps Limiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Februar 2013)

Und spürst du Mikroruckler ? Ansonsten mal danke


----------



## CeresPK (23. Februar 2013)

Im konkreten Fall Dirt3 seit den R310er Treibern nicht mehr, nein.
Vorher war zwingend VSync von Nöten um die MR zu mindern.

vlt habe ich mich auch einfach nur dran gewöhnt.

Andererseits spiele ich die meisten Spiele auch jenseits der 60fps, meist um die 80-120fps (destawegen 120Hz Monitor)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (24. Februar 2013)

Eine Runde dumme Frage, kurze Antwort:
GTX 570 SLI, 2 "Monitore" (Bildschirm und Fernseher). An eine Karte oder auf beide Karten verteilt anschließen (je ein "Monitor")?

Gruß


----------



## Deimos (24. Februar 2013)

An die gleiche (obere) Karte anschliessen .


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Also seit Gestern bin ich ebenfalls SLI-User  Wie die meisten habe ich mich lange dagegen gestreubt, kein Wunder wenn man so die "angeblichen" Nachteile durchliest...
Mein Wunsch war es, die von mir genutzten Spiele mit Maximalen Details in 1080p mit vsync, also Stabilen 60fps Spielen zu können, ach habe vergessen, Maximale Glättung, also alles was geht ohne dass die 60fps einbrechen.
Im moment Spiele ich die Assassin's Creed Ezio Trilogie, und obwohl das Spiel etwas älter ist und eine einzelne GTX680 das packen müsste, muss ich aber zugeben dass das Bild mit 4x MSAA + 4x SGSSAA + FXAA einfach nur fantastisch aussieht und fast gar nichts mehr flimmert und die Kanten einfach nur schön glatt sind, und genau hier kommt eine einzelne GTX680 sehr stark ins schwitzen und von stabilen 60fps ist keine Rede mehr !! (Sogar mit einem GPU-Takt von 1250mhz und Ram-Takt von 6700mhz)

Jetzt mit SLI einfach erstaunlich wie butterweich das Spiel läuft, und was hat das mit den immer so verfluchten Microruckler auf sich? Merke mit Vsync nicht das Geringste 
Beide karten teilen sich die Last sehr sauber und sind oft über 60% Auslastung (pro Karte), also hätte hier eine GTX680 alleine über 120% Leistung bringen müssen... 

Hitze, naja es wird schon etwas wärmer aber nun auch nicht sooo extrem, da sich beide Karten die Last teilen, und bei Spielen selten konstant die volle Leistung gebraucht wird, bleibt die Druchschnitttemperatur immer im hellgrünen Bereich  Klar wenn beide Karten je über 80% bringen müssen wird es heisser und auch Lauter, aber immer noch im Vertretbaren bereicht, durch die Referenz-Kühler bleibt die Hitze nicht im Gehäuse, so kann sich keine Hitze stauen und die Karten sind nie in Gefahr.

Stromverbrauch, was solls, im Leerlauf sind beide noch immer um einiges Sparsamer als z.b. eine GTX280/480/580 und unter Last, ja ok die Maximale Leistungsaufnahme ist hoch, aber wie oft ist man beim Maximum? Da ich stabile 60fps möchte laufen die Karten eher selten an ihrer Grenze, damit bei Scenen welche wirklich fordern die Karten und somit die fps nicht einbrechen. Also kann man sagen dass es Verbrauchsspitzen gibt im allgemeinen denke ich aber dass der Verbrauch der Leistung angemessen ist.

Teils wird das System sogar Leiser, z.b. bei Diablo 3, hier wird schon eine GTX680 nicht sonderlich gefordert und viel kann man hier mit AA-Modis auch nicht nachhelfen... So laufen beide Karten schon fast im Leerlauf und bleiben schön kühl... 

Ich bin einfach nur Begeistert, auch wenn ich nichts gegen noch mehr Leistung hätte (die Titan Preislich doch über meiner Schmerzgrenze), so werde ich wenn Maxwell kommt aber nicht mehr so lange zögern solche Karten im SLI zu betreiben


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. 

Ich nutze SLI aus dem gleichen Grund wie du. Mit konstanten 60 Fps macht es mir einfach am meisten Spaß.
Hier und da hätte ich aber auch gerne noch ein bißchen mehr Leistung


----------



## Murdoch (28. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
> 
> Ich nutze SLI aus dem gleichen Grund wie du. Mit konstanten 60 Fps macht es mir einfach am meisten Spaß.
> Hier und da hätte ich aber auch gerne noch ein bißchen mehr Leistung


 
Sli? Hast du nicht ne 690?
690 Sli? 

Holy Mother of gpu! :eek:


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Sli? Hast du nicht ne 690?
> 690 Sli?
> Holy Mother of gpu! :eek:



Hehe, zwei wären schön, aber nein, ich habe nur eine. Ist ja aber auch SLI


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
> 
> Ich nutze SLI aus dem gleichen Grund wie du. Mit konstanten 60 Fps macht es mir einfach am meisten Spaß.
> Hier und da hätte ich aber auch gerne noch ein bißchen mehr Leistung


 
Was machst du eigentlich wenn du dir einen 120Hz Monitor zulegst? 



Murdoch schrieb:


> Sli? Hast du nicht ne 690?
> 690 Sli?


 
Die GTX 690 besteht ja aus zwei GPUs auf einem PCB. Daher ist auch das natürlich schon SLI.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was machst du eigentlich wenn du dir einen 120Hz Monitor zulegst? .



Ich bin ja TV Zocker


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. Februar 2013)

Kann da arcDaniel in allem nur zustimmen. Bin seit Dienstag auch stolzer Besitzer eines SLI Systems, mein erstes.  Bei mir sind es zwar "nur" 2 GTX 670, aber ist auch ausreichend.^^

Hab meine beiden AsusDirectCu II jetzt erstmal auf Standard Takt laufen, ist noch mehr als ausreichend für alle Games. Die obere wird jetzt zwar ein bisschen wärmer als vorher im single betrieb, im Schnitt 75 Grad, aber ist alles noch im grünen Bereich. Die untere ist meistens 10-15 Grad kühler. Für ein gedämmtes Fractal Design XL und alle Lüfter @ 700-800 rpm sind das glaub ich akzeptable Werte. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden und bereue es nicht. Endlich fast alles mit flüssigen 60 FPS und ordentlichen AA Einstellungen zocken. Außer natürlich so etwas wie Crysis 3, da schaffen die 2 nicht dauerhaft mit 60 FPS, eher in richtung 40. ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

@Slipknot1203

Wenn du ein wenig an den Settings feilst, dann klappt es auch bei C3 mit den 60 Fps
Und Glückwunsch zu deinem SLI Sys.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3 ist echt ein Hardware-"Mörder" 
Selbst mit einer Titan, die 100 MHz mehr hat, sind nur 49 MIN-FPS drin. Die AVG-FPS belaufen sich auf 57. In FullHD wohlgemerkt.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @Slipknot1203
> 
> Wenn du ein wenig an den Settings feilst, dann klappt es auch bei C3 mit den 60 Fps
> Und Glückwunsch zu deinem SLI Sys.



Ja ich weiß, ein anderer AA Modus reicht schon aus um 60 FPS zu haben...aber ich will es schön "glatt" haben.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja TV Zocker


 
Also mein Fernseher hat 200Hz.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch alles eh nur Marketing 
Soweit ich weiß kann das Auge gar keine 200 Hz sehen, oder ?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also mein Fernseher hat 200Hz.



Das sind ja aber keine "echten" 200 Hz


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Afaik kann das Auge nur 75 Hz sehen. Hat ein Verkäufer aus dem Saturn gesagt


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Afaik kann das Auge nur 75 Hz sehen. Hat ein Verkäufer aus dem Saturn gesagt


 
Och nein bitte nicht


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2013)

So, endlich ist mein Mainboard da 
Crossfire System von 2x Radeon 7850 (1GB) ist auf meinen Asrock 970 Extreme 3 installiert und mit PCIe x16/x4 angebunden.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> mit PCIe x16/x4 angebunden.



 Viel Spaß mit (Mikro-)Rucklern


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> So, endlich ist mein Mainboard da
> Crossfire System von 2x Radeon 7850 (1GB) ist auf meinen Asrock 970 Extreme 3 installiert und mit PCIe x16/x4 angebunden.



Warum hast du dir denn ein Board mit 16/4 gekauft?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das sind ja aber keine "echten" 200 Hz


 
Doch. Das steht sogar extra auf der Bedienungsanleitung. 



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> So, endlich ist mein Mainboard da
> Crossfire System von 2x Radeon 7850 (1GB) ist auf meinen Asrock 970 Extreme 3 installiert und mit PCIe x16/x4 angebunden.


 
Hört sich super an. Crossfire mit 16/4 Lanes. 
Herrlich. Diese Latenzen. Was?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Herrlich. Diese Latenzen. Was?



Ist doch prima. Dann brauchst Du keine Screenshots machen, sondern kannst die einzelnen Bilder bei Crysis 3 gleich während des Spiels bewundern


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Doch. Das steht sogar extra auf der Bedienungsanleitung.



Na dann  Marketing-Geblubber


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir denn ein Board mit 16/4 gekauft?


 
Weil die 2. 7850 erst später dazu kam, hatte zum Board kauf nie an eine 2. gedacht, aber dank Never Settle Reloaded konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Zurnot wird halt später ein 990FX Board angeschafft, aber erstmal kucken


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, teste mal. Aber es wäre sinnvoll auch noch in ein neues Board zu investieren.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das mal getestet mit x16/x4 lanes. Ist komplett für den Eimer  Da muss schon ein neues Brett her


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Kauf dir ein neues Board. Ist sinnvoller.

Aber du kannst es ruhig mal testen. Dann weißt du wenigstens was Mikroruckler sind.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das eher als Makroruckler bezeichnen


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Makro oder Mega?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde das eher als Makroruckler bezeichnen


 
Früher nannte man das Diashow.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir war das so, dass es flüssig lief (so ca. eine Sekunde) und dann eine Viertel Sekunde Pause war  Aber die nächste Sekunde war dann wieder flüssig


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

Ja. die 4 Lanes Karte hat ein Bild abgeliefert und die 16 Lanes Karte danach auch sofort. Für das nächste Bild brauchte die 4 Lanes Karte aber wieder ein Stück und schon hakt es.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2013)

Hab eben mal Far Cry 3 gespielt, bei Grakas wurden ausgelastet, und ich habe keine "Mikroruckler" festgestellt, für mich sah das sehr sehr flüssig aus. 

Aber als ich dann die Grafikeinstellungen anpassen wollte ist mein PC abgestürzt, warum?
Grafikkarte 1 (2 wurde im Aftherburner keine Temperatur angezeigt) betrug 59°C.

In Furmark bliebt Graka 1 bei max. 63°C, und Graka 2 (wurde nicht genutzt, der Auslastung nach, 27°C). Das sollte alles noch im Grünen Bereich sein oder?

CPU: Unter Prime 95 wird er nicht wärmer als 45°C mit dem Artic Freezer 13. Vorher waren es gut 5°C mehr, dort war die MX-4 schon fertig aufm Kühler, jetzt habe ich die Keratherm KP 12 selber aufgetragen.

Von den Temperaturen kann es also nicht liegen, einfach nurn Bug?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Februar 2013)

Die Temperaturen sind alle klasse, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Der Absturz liegt denke ich mal am Game selbst


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2013)

Hab jetzt mal CS:GO gespielt, habe vorher mit 1GPU 40-120 (meist 80fps) gehabt, jetzt habe ich mit 2GPUs mit x16/x4 Anbindung, 120-170fps (Mist so 140fps), also etwa eine Leistungssteigerung um 75%. Und Mikroruckler habe ich hier auch nicht.

Sehe also erstmal keine Notwendigkeit mit ein 990FX Board anzuschaffen.

Die GPU Auslastung liegt bei CS:GO bei beiden GPU's bei etwa 30%, spiele natürlich mit den hösten Einstellungen (auch höste Kantenklättung).


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Ja, wenn es für dich ok ist, dann lass es es, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal CS:GO gespielt, habe vorher mit 1GPU 40-120 (meist 80fps) gehabt, jetzt habe ich mit 2GPUs mit x16/x4 Anbindung, 120-170fps (Mist so 140fps), also etwa eine Leistungssteigerung um 75%. Und Mikroruckler habe ich hier auch nicht.
> 
> Sehe also erstmal keine Notwendigkeit mit ein 990FX Board anzuschaffen.
> 
> Die GPU Auslastung liegt bei CS:GO bei beiden GPU's bei etwa 30%, spiele natürlich mit den hösten Einstellungen (auch höste Kantenklättung).


 
Also bei solchen fps Zahlen macht die Krumme Anbindung x16/x4 keinen grossen unterschied, zumdem hast du "nur" HD7850 Karten. Sorry um dies so zu sagen, aber je schwächer die Karte desto weniger spielt die Anbindung eine Rolle. 
Probleme wirst du höchstens bekommen, wenn die Karten am Limit arbeiten und die Grenze von 60fps schwer zu halten ist, dann markt man vielleicht Probleme welche durch eine bessere Anbindung nicht da, resp geringer wären.

Selbst nutze ich ja mit meinen 680igern ja auch nur PCIe 2.0 x8/x8 mehr ist mit meiner CPU+Board nicht drinn. Und bei Intel würde es ja nicht mal reichen ein neues Board zu kaufen sondern ich müsste auf Ivy umsteigen... Da der Unterschied zwichen PCIe 2.0 x8/x8 und PCIe 3.0 x8/x8 zwichen 5-15% Liegt, also sehr gering, kann ich auch auf Haswell warten, resp. Vielleicht kommt AMD, durch die neue Konsolengeneration, ja mit was neuem was endlich mal wieder vernünftig brauchbar ist... AUch wenn Crysis3 jetzt einen Trend setzten würde (siehe Leistung mit FX-8350) und die Zukünftigen Spiele sehr gut mit den FX-CPUS funktionieren würden, so würde ich aber bei älteren, oft genutzten Spielen immer wieder von der CPU Limitiert werden...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Bei 40 FPS zum Beispiel wärest du dann mit einer HD7970 wahrscheinlich besser bedient bzw. mit einem neuen Mainboard. Ich halte zwar nicht viel von CF mit Low-End GPUs aber was soll's


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

So, kurz aktualisiert. Beim FAQ gibt jetzt auch einen Punkt, wo es sich darum geht die MR mit einem Framelimiter zu reduzieren. dann brauch ich das nicht immer neu zu tippen, wenn jemand fragt


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So, kurz aktualisiert. Beim FAQ gibt jetzt auch einen Punkt, wo es sich darum geht die MR mit einem Framelimiter zu reduzieren. dann brauch ich das nicht immer neu zu tippen, wenn jemand fragt


 

Klasse, ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum noch immer einige der Meinung sind, dass das nichts bringt. Sogar im Single GPU Betrieb hilft ein Limiter ungemein. Feste 60fps fühlen sich einfach flüssiger an, als 80-120fps welche permanent auf und ab schwanken.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Klasse, ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum noch immer einige der Meinung sind, dass das nichts bringt. Sogar im Single GPU Betrieb hilft ein Limiter ungemein. Feste 60fps fühlen sich einfach flüssiger an, als 80-120fps welche permanent auf und ab schwanken.


 
Ja, verstehe ich auch nicht. Viele denken wohl, sie klauen sich damit nur die Leistung und verkennen dabei die positiven Aspekte. Das muss man mal selber probiert haben, denke ich. Ich habe mich so daran gewöhnt, dass ich ohne gar nicht mehr zocken möchte, weil die Spiel ohne dann wirklich spürbar unrunder laufen.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

@cookie 

Danke für Erweiterung der FAQ's 

Welche Einstellungen verwendest Du denn genau in der nvidia Systemsteuerung und im Inspector? Welche Einstellungen würdest Du in Verbindung mit einem 120Hz/144Hz Monitor vornehmen?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Danke für Erweiterung der FAQ's



Nix zu danke, dafür bin ich ja da 



> Welche Einstellungen verwendest Du denn genau in der nvidia Systemsteuerung und im Inspector?



Die Systemsteuerung belasse ich so wie sie ist. Im Inspector sieht das so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant das von mir grün umrandete. Wählt man bei 60 Hz das Framelimit bei 58, dann vermindert das den Input Lag, der durch VSync entsteht. Nachteil: In Sekundenabständen ruckelt es leicht, also eigentlich kontraproduktiv. Da habe ich lieber einen leichten Lag.



> Welche Einstellungen würdest Du in Verbindung mit einem 120Hz/144Hz Monitor vornehmen?



Kommt sich darauf an. Spielst du mit VSync, oder ohne? Wenn du ohne spielst, dann kannst du das Limit nach den jeweiligen Fps wählen (am besten min.). Man kann das Limit über den Inspector für jedes Game individuell anlegen.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

Danke für die Info, werde ich mal ausprobieren 

Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen VSync und Framelimiter noch nicht ganz klar  Beide begrenzen doch die fps auf z.B. 60 fps? Ist der einzige Unterschied, dass der Framelimiter nicht gleich auf 30 fps dropt, wenn die Grafikkarte keine 60fps schafft? Ich stehe grad auf der Leitung


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen VSync und Framelimiter noch nicht ganz klar  Beide begrenzen doch die fps auf z.B. 60 fps? Ist der einzige Unterschied, dass der Framelimiter nicht gleich auf 30 fps dropt, wenn die Grafikkarte keine 60fps schafft? Ich stehe grad auf der Leitung



Ganz ehrlich? 
Es gibt Leute, die sagen es gäbe einen Unterschied. Irgendjemand hatte in einem Thread vor ewiger Zeit auch mal was dazu erklärt, kriege ich aber nicht mehr zusammen.
Ich meine klar, das Framelimit kannst du frei wählen, und ohne VSync hast du auch keinen Input Lag, dafür dann halt aber Tearing. Aber ob es sonst noch Unterschiede gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

OK, hier habe ich eine gute Erklärung zumindest mal zu Adaptive VSync und Frame Rate Target ( ) gefunden:

Difference between... Adaptive Vsync & Target Frame Rate?


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werde ich mal ausprobieren
> 
> Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen VSync und Framelimiter noch nicht ganz klar  Beide begrenzen doch die fps auf z.B. 60 fps? Ist der einzige Unterschied, dass der Framelimiter nicht gleich auf 30 fps dropt, wenn die Grafikkarte keine 60fps schafft? Ich stehe grad auf der Leitung


 
Vsync sorgt dafür, ein Bild fertig dargestellt wird ehe das nächste kommt, wenn dein Bildschirm z.b. 60hz hat werden auch nur 60fps angezeigt. Bei manchen Spielen würde bei weniger als 60fps die Framerate mit Vsync auf 30fps abfallen. Mir fällt aber spontan kein Spiel ein bei dem ich dies feststellen konnt. Warum? die meisten Spiele nutzen normalerweile TripleBuffer und genau das verhindert dass die Framerate auf 30fps abfällt.
So kann man mit Vsync Tearing vermeiden und Trotzdem sagen wir mal mit 45fps Spielen.

Der Limiter einfach nur auf z.b. 60fps (verhindert aber kein Tearing). Bei Vsync kann dies auch schon helfen, dass das Spiel flüssiger wirkt. Bei Vsync werden zwar nur 60fps dargestellt (ich gehe immer von einem 60hz Bildschirm aus), die Grafikkarte(n) versuchen aber immer mehr zu Produzieren... Packs du keine 60fps und deine minmale Framerate ist z.b. 45fps, so kann das Bild flüssiger wirken wenn du auch auf 45fps Limitierst (resp. 50fps) Je kleiner die Schwankungen zwichen Minmaler und Maximaler Framerate sind desto flüssiger wirkt es.

Ich persönlich empfinde alle Spiele mit 60fps als flüssig und kann keinen unterschied mit höherer Framerate feststellen (Spiele allerdings auch keine alzu hecktischen Spiele, wie MP-Schooter). Je nach Spiel wirken aber auch 30fps flüssig. Das liegt stark an der Engine, so ist Batman AC ein gutes Beispiel dass auch 30fps gut Spielbar sein können.

C&C Tiberium Wars und C&C Red Alert 3 z.b. sind immer auch 30fps limitiert, hier habe ich noch nie etwas als ruckelnd empfunden.

Hier ein Link zum kleinen Vergleich der fps:
15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> OK, hier habe ich eine gute Erklärung zumindest mal zu Adaptive VSync und Frame Rate Target ( ) gefunden:
> Difference between... Adaptive Vsync & Target Frame Rate?


 
Aha. Danke 

Dann werde ich mal den Adaptive VSync Test machen


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

@arcDaniel 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung  Im Moment sitze ich vor einem 60Hz Office-Monitor, da sehe ich nur einen geringen Unterschied bei dem fps-Vergleich zwischen 30fps und 60 fps. Den werde ich mir heute nachmittag aber nochmal mit dem 120-Hz Monitor reinziehen 

Ich denke, ich werde in Zukunft im Treiber Adaptive VSync einstellen und dann mal mit dem Nvidia Inspector rumexperimentieren.


----------



## stefan79gn (1. März 2013)

Habe mal die Beiträge gelesen und es ist mal ne gute Erklärung. Also ist es sinnvoll bei einem 60Hz Monitor zb. Den Framelimitter auf 60 zu begrenzen und adaptives Vsync einzuschalten falls es droops gibt? Habe ich das quasi so richtig verstanden?


----------



## arcDaniel (1. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Habe mal die Beiträge gelesen und es ist mal ne gute Erklärung. Also ist es sinnvoll bei einem 60Hz Monitor zb. Den Framelimitter auf 60 zu begrenzen und adaptives Vsync einzuschalten falls es droops gibt? Habe ich das quasi so richtig verstanden?


 
-Vsync ist für mich pflicht, ich hasse Tearing
-Es schadet nicht den Limiter auf 60fps zu fixieren

adaptives Vsync: ich bin kein grosser Fan davon, weil:
-die meisten Spiele eh Triple Buffer nutzen und somit die fps nicht auf 30fps runterfallen
-Tearing kann nicht nur entstehen bei hohen fps, sondern auch wenn die fps unter der Hz-Zahl des Monitors sind, somit ist es kein Allheilmittel und zum Tearing, wie schon gesagt ich hasse es

ehe ich adaptives Vsync in betracht ziehe versuche ich zuerst (für die Spiele welche es nicht ab Werk nutzen) Triple Buffer mit D3D-Overrider zu erzwingen. (es wundert mich warum das noch nicht in irgend einem OC-Tool intergriert wurde...)


----------



## stefan79gn (1. März 2013)

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werd ich die Kombination mal switchen auf Vsync und framelimiter.Hatte bisher adaptives Vsync und Framelimiter.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

Also ich habe grade Adaptive VSync ausprobiert, ist für den Eimer.   Denn es fühlt sich "unrund" an, mit kleinen Rucklern und Tearing


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Also ich habe grade Adaptive VSync ausprobiert, ist für den Eimer.   Denn es fühlt sich "unrund" an, mit kleinen Rucklern und Tearing



Aha, danke. Scheint wohl keine wirklich optimale Variante zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> -die meisten Spiele eh Triple Buffer nutzen und somit die fps nicht auf 30fps runterfallen


 
Dann spiel mal Anno 2070. 
Da fallen die Frames von 60 auf 30 herunter und das ist nerviger als wenn du eben durch Adaptive VSync etwas Tearing hast.


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2013)

Sagt mal wollt ihr warten bis einer bettelt, oder kommen von euch freiwillig bald mal Crysis 3 benches?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Einfach mal etwas googlen 

GTX680 SLi: Crysis 3 News - Crysis 3 AMD HD 5770, Nvidia GTX 680 SLI and GTX 660 TI Graphics Benchmarks

HD7970 CF: Geforce GTX Titan (SLI) gegen Radeon HD 7970 Toxic (Crossfire): Duell der Giganten

Sind halt zwei TOXIC, es sollte sich aber nicht bemerkbar machen dass die normale 7970 nur 3GB VRAM hat.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt mal wollt ihr warten bis einer bettelt, oder kommen von euch freiwillig bald mal Crysis 3 benches?



Ich habe mit der GTX 690 fps Drops auf ~50-60fps auf maximalen Settings @Full HD. Da vergeht mir schon prinzipiell die Lust am benchen


----------



## Der Maniac (1. März 2013)

Weil man dann erst richtig sieht, das die teure Karte immernoch nicht reicht und was neues her "muss"? xD Kenn ich!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Was "neues" gibt es ja eigentlich gar nicht.  Ich glaube da bleibt nur Quad SLi


----------



## Murdoch (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der GTX 690 fps Drops auf ~50-60fps auf maximalen Settings @Full HD. Da vergeht mir schon prinzipiell die Lust am benchen


 
Krass. Na da werde ich mir die 2. 680 nochmal überlegen. 
Tripple Sli ist dann aber doch tooooo much.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Vor allem bei einem Sockel 1155 Mainboard macht das keinen Sinn. Dann haben die Grafikkarte im besten Falle eine x8 x8 x4 Anbindung. Die ersten beiden x8 "Slots" kommen dann von der CPU, der x4 "Slot" kommt dann über einen Controller. Dadurch wird die Latenz lang = Mikroruckler


----------



## Murdoch (1. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Vor allem bei einem Sockel 1155 Mainboard macht das keinen Sinn. Dann haben die Grafikkarte im besten Falle eine x8 x8 x4 Anbindung. Die ersten beiden x8 "Slots" kommen dann von der CPU, der x4 "Slot" kommt dann über einen Controller. Dadurch wird die Latenz lang = Mikroruckler


 
Ja aber 2x Sli sollte schon Sinn machen?


----------



## Ralle@ (1. März 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ja aber 2x Sli sollte schon Sinn machen?


 
Klar
Aber auch nur bei Boards die eine Gleichmäßige Anbindung haben, also 8 & 8. Es gibt auch Z77 Boards mit 8 & 4, da würde ich keine zwei Karten betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der GTX 690 fps Drops auf ~50-60fps auf maximalen Settings @Full HD. Da vergeht mir schon prinzipiell die Lust am benchen


 
Dann mach mal in 2560x1600 Pixel. Da hast du richtige Framedrops.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann mach mal in 2560x1600 Pixel. Da hast du richtige Framedrops.



Hab ich schon ausprobiert, einmal Downsampling von 2880x1620, das war Dia Show. Und einmal 3840x2160, das war Standbild


----------



## Ralle@ (1. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab ich schon ausprobiert, einmal Downsampling von 2880x1620, das war Dia Show. Und einmal 3840x2160, das war Standbild


 
Musst halt noch 2GB VRAM drauflöten


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Musst halt noch 2GB VRAM drauflöten


 
Das bringt nichts. Die GPU ist einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. März 2013)

Für 2880 x 1620?
Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2013)

Normalerweise reicht die GTX 690 für 2880x1620 gerade noch so aus. Aber in Crysis 3 siehst Du damit eben kein Land mehr


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Für 2880 x 1620?
> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


 
Ist aber so. Denk daran dass die GTx 690 schon 1 Jahr alt ist.
Wird Zeit dass endlich mal neue Modelle kommen.


----------



## Murdoch (1. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber so. Denk daran dass die GTx 690 schon 1 Jahr alt ist.
> Wird Zeit dass endlich mal neue Modelle kommen.


 
Die Titan ist doch neu. Davon 2 rein in den Rechner und ab geht's.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Die Titan ist doch neu. Davon 2 rein in den Rechner und ab geht's.


 
Mit neue Modelle meine ich natürlich neue Generation.
Natürlich kannst du dir zwei titan einbauen. Aber das bringt dich höchstens bis BF4 und dann bist du wieder am Ende.
Abgesehen dass noch die Crysis 3 Modder kommen und die bringen auch die Titanen auf die Knie.


----------



## Murdoch (1. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit neue Modelle meine ich natürlich neue Generation.
> Natürlich kannst du dir zwei titan einbauen. Aber das bringt dich höchstens bis BF4 und dann bist du wieder am Ende.
> Abgesehen dass noch die Crysis 3 Modder kommen und die bringen auch die Titanen auf die Knie.


 
Na gut das sind aber alles nur Spekulationen. 

Aber neu ist sie. Mehr wollte ich auch nicht sagen. 

Auch eine neue Generation kann dich evtl nur bis bf4 bringen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber so. Denk daran dass die GTx 690 schon 1 Jahr alt ist. Wird Zeit dass endlich mal neue Modelle kommen.


 
Ich werde auch schon langsam kribbelig.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Na gut das sind aber alles nur Spekulationen.
> 
> Aber neu ist sie. Mehr wollte ich auch nicht sagen.
> 
> Auch eine neue Generation kann dich evtl nur bis bf4 bringen.



Ich habe ja von neuen Modellen gesrochen. Also eine neue Generation mit mehreren Modellen.
Die Titan ist nur ein Modell und basiert auf einer Architekturt die schon 1 Jahr alt ist.
Meine persönliche Meinung ist ja dass die Titan mindestens 9 Monate zu spät kommt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch schon langsam kribbelig.


 
Ich bau mir noch eine GTX 690 rein. Scheiß auf Mikroruckler.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bau mir noch eine GTX 690 rein. Scheiß auf Mikroruckler.



Da überlege ich tatsächlich dran herum. Ein 2. kaufen, die durch alle möglichen Benchmarks jagen (auch Spiele Benchmarks) und sie dann wieder hier verkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Kauf dir doch neben der zweiten GTX 690 auch noch zwei Titan und dann testest du aus was am besten läuft.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Wenn du mich sponserst


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Wer kann es sich denn leisten gleich zweimal zum Depeche Mode Konzert zu gehen?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Auch wieder wahr


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

*HD7970 Crossfire Benchmarks und Dual-GPU Skalierung done by Wa1lock*
*Ein besonderes Dankeschön an Wa1lock für das Durchführen der Crossfire Benchmarks*


Spoiler



*Test System Crossfire*
*1920x1080:*

*Mafia 2 CF (DX9)*

*Crysis Warhead 64bit CF (DX10)*

*Just Cause 2 CF (DX10)*

*Battlefield 3 SP CF (DX11)*
*Synthetische Benchmarks:*

*3D Mark 11 Performance CF (DX11)*

*Unigine Heaven 1920x1080 CF (DX11)*
*2560x1440:*

*Mafia 2 CF (DX9)*

*Anno 1404 CF (DX10)*

*Battlefield 3 CF (DX11)*

*Dirt 3 CF (DX11)*
*Test System Crossfire*
Core i7 980X 4.4 GHz
EVGA X58 Classified E760
8 GiB RAM
PowerColor HD7970
_Hinweis:
Da die Crossfire- und SLI Benchmarks auf unterschiedlichen Systemen gemacht wurden, lassen sich die Ergebnisse nur bedingt vergleichen._
*Mafia 2 CF 1920x1080 (DX9)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Crysis Warhead CF 1920x1080 (DX10)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Just Cause 2 CF 1920x1080 (DX10)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield 3 CF 1920x1080 (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*3D Mark11 Performance (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Unigine Heaven 1920x1080 (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Mafia 2 2560x1440 (DX9)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Anno 1404 2560x1440 (DX10)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Battlefield 3 2560x1440 (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>>Zurück zur Benchmark-Übersicht*

*>>>Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
*Dirt 3 2560x1440 (DX11)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. März 2013)

Doppelpost Doppelpost pöser Cook


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Und der war sogar geplant.


----------



## stefan79gn (2. März 2013)




----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. März 2013)

Das verdient eine extra Verwarnung 

Hast du deinen Bench gleich im Startpost verlinkt oder ihn dort hineinkopiert ?

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Mühe, das ganze wird sicherlich manchen Leuten helfen


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das verdient eine extra Verwarnung



Das wäre im Moment nicht gut 



> Hast du deinen Bench gleich im Startpost verlinkt oder ihn dort hineinkopiert ?



Nur verlinkt. Die Startposts sind mittlerweile so voll, dass es zu viel wird



> Auf jeden Fall danke für die Mühe, das ganze wird sicherlich manchen Leuten helfen



Immer gerne


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Sehr schön gemacht. 
Hast du mal als Vergleich SMT off gestellt um zu sehen was sich wie ändert?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schön gemacht.



Danke 



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal als Vergleich SMT off gestellt um zu sehen was sich wie ändert?



Hatte ich vor. Aber die Quickboot-Funktion in Verbindung mit Win 8 hat mich nicht ins BIOS gelassen.
Liefere ich aber noch nach.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber die Quickboot-Funktion in Verbindung mit Win 8 hat mich nicht ins BIOS gelassen.


 
Kommentare zu Windows 8 spare ich mir hier mal.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Ich weiß. Du bist nicht gerade ein Freund des schönen, neuen Win 8


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Du bist nicht gerade ein Freund des schönen, neuen Win 8


 
Trotzdem kenne ich sowas nicht von Windows 7.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Benchmark ohne SMT habe ich jetzt ebenfalls eingefügt


----------



## Cleriker (2. März 2013)

Danke Cook. Bin zwar grade erst dazu gekommen mir deine benches anzusehen, aber ich bin zufrieden. Deine fps können sich echt sehen lassen. Hast du das Spiel schon durch?

edit
Ich hätte mir einen größeren Unterschied mit SMT vorgestellt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. März 2013)

Jemand eine Idee warum mein PC bei BF3&Far Cry 3 immer komplett abstürzt?

BF3 & Far Cry 3 mit CrossfireX=PC absturz
BF3 & Far Cry 4 ohne CrossfireX= läuft problemlos
CS:GO & 3DMark mit CrossfireX= läuft problemlos

Hab das Crossfire über das CCC deaktiviert, und BF3&Far Cry 3 laufen, wenn es aktiviert ist stürzt mein PC komplett ab.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Danke Cook.



 Gern geschehen.



> Hast du das Spiel schon durch?



Also ich muss sagen, ich werde mit Crysis 3 nicht warm.
Wenn ein Spiel mir die Möglichkeit gibt, dann bevorzuge ich es Stealth zu spielen. Das macht mir mehr Spaß als einfach nur wild ballernd durch die Gegend zu Rennen. Und genau das ist mMn bei C3 grottig umgesetzt. Man kann sich z.B. nicht hinter einem Bush verstecken wenn der Tarn-Modus deaktiviert ist (wenn man den Anzug laden muss), denn dann wird man sofort entdeckt, selbst wenn die Wachen 100m weg sind. Snipern kann man auch nicht, ohne dass es direkt Großalarm gibt. Und da gibt es noch ein paar Gründe mehr.
Und deswegen macht mir C3 nicht so richtig Spaß. Crytek hat viel Potenzial verschenkt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hab das Crossfire über das CCC deaktiviert, und BF3&Far Cry 3 laufen, wenn es aktiviert ist stürzt mein PC komplett ab.


 
Da musst du mit dem Treiber herum probieren. Anderes geht es nicht.

Und CrossfireX bedeutet dass du 4 GPUs hast. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel mir die Möglichkeit gibt,  dann bevorzuge ich es Stealth zu spielen. Das macht mir mehr Spaß als  einfach nur wild ballernd durch die Gegend zu Rennen.


 
Ich bin mehr der Rambo Typ.


----------



## Murdoch (2. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja das stimmt schon. 

Aber es geht schon Stealth. 
Man muss sich nur mit den Gegebenheiten arrangieren. Aber mehr Spaß machen würde es wenn das wie bei Far cry umgesetzt wäre. 

Meist entscheide ich mich dann die Panzerung abzuschalten und alles platt zu machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. März 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Meist entscheide ich mich dann die Panzerung abzuschalten und alles platt zu machen.



Ja, genau das mache ich dann auch. 

Ich meine, ich werde es irgendwann durchspielen aber im Moment habe ich noch nicht die richtige Lust.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da musst du mit dem Treiber herum probieren. Anderes geht es nicht.
> 
> Und CrossfireX bedeutet dass du 4 GPUs hast.
> 
> ...



Wie den mit den Treibern rumspielen?, finde im CCC nur die Option für Aktivieren, Aktivieren auch ohne Crossfire Profil, und deaktivieren.

Zu CrossfireX, laut CCC habe ich CrossfireX aktiviert, und Wikipedia sagt CrossfireX unterstüzt bis zu 4GPUs, also auch weniger als 4.


----------



## Der Maniac (2. März 2013)

Ich verwette meinen Arsch dadrauf, das die Abstürze an der krummen Anbindung liegen! x16/x4 passt einfach nicht, da sind die Frametimings Müll, die eine Karte kann theoretisch bis zu 4 mal so viele Daten wie die andere Karte bekommen. Kleb mal den PCIe-Anschluss von der einen Karte so ab, das die auch nurnoch auf x4 läuft (siehe Wikipedia, bis wohin das sein muss). Wenn du dann weniger Abstürze hast, hast du den Grund gefunden. Wenn die Abstürze dadurch gleich/mehr werden, würde ich trotzdem immernoch die unterschiedliche Anbindung als Übeltäter bezichtigen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. März 2013)

Hier, damit du nicht suchen musst 

PCI Express

Siehe Punkt "Slot-Varianten", die Tabelle ist wichtig.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich verwette meinen Arsch dadrauf, das die Abstürze an der krummen Anbindung liegen! x16/x4 passt einfach nicht, da sind die Frametimings Müll, die eine Karte kann theoretisch bis zu 4 mal so viele Daten wie die andere Karte bekommen. Kleb mal den PCIe-Anschluss von der einen Karte so ab, das die auch nurnoch auf x4 läuft (siehe Wikipedia, bis wohin das sein muss). Wenn du dann weniger Abstürze hast, hast du den Grund gefunden. Wenn die Abstürze dadurch gleich/mehr werden, würde ich trotzdem immernoch die unterschiedliche Anbindung als Übeltäter bezichtigen!


 
Aber müsste es dann nicht auch in anderen Spielen abstürzen?
3DMark, Borderlands 2, CS:GO laufen problemlos mit Crossfire.


----------



## Der Maniac (2. März 2013)

Nicht zwingend. Die spiele sind alle verschieden. Wenn die Engine, die da rechnet, eine gewisse Diskrepanz der Daten abkann, ohne zu crashen. läuft es. Alles andere resultiert im Totalcrash.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Zu CrossfireX, laut CCC habe ich CrossfireX aktiviert, und Wikipedia sagt CrossfireX unterstüzt bis zu 4GPUs, also auch weniger als 4.


 
Crossfire heißt dass du zwei GPUs verbunden hast.
CrossfireX steht für 4 GPUs.

Du musst halt einen anderen Treiber ausprobieren. Mehr geht da nicht. Solche Probleme hast du nun mal wenn du mehrere GPUs benutzt. Es kann auch ein Defekt bei einer der Karten vorliegen und deswegen stürzt das System ab und woanders macht sich der Defekt nicht bemerktbar und es läuft bestens.
Multi GPU ist eben kein Murmeln spielen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. März 2013)

Musste den Ultra Low Power Support abschalten für die 2. GPU, jetzt stürzt mein PC nichtmehr beim Spielen ab, sondern entweder im Hauptmenü, oder Far Cry 3 (BF3 könnte ich mich eben nicht anmelden), stürzt nach 5 Minuten ab.

Crossfire ist nicht das so das ware mit meinen System. 
Mal kucken ob ich das Problem gelöst bekomme, oder ob ich die Karte sogar mit Gewinn wieder verkaufen könnte, bei Ebay gehen die zu etwa 120€ weg, ich hab dafür einen viel besseren Kühler und 2 AAA-Preorder-Titel bekommen. Also nicht so schlimm wenn ich drauf sitzen bleiben würde.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. März 2013)

Ich habe dir doch gleich gesagt dass du lieber eine HD7950 oder eine HD7970 nehmen sollst 
Verkauf die Karten, CF mit 2x Low-End Karten macht einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## loltheripper (3. März 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Musste den Ultra Low Power Support abschalten für die 2. GPU, jetzt stürzt mein PC nichtmehr beim Spielen ab, sondern entweder im Hauptmenü, oder Far Cry 3 (BF3 könnte ich mich eben nicht anmelden), stürzt nach 5 Minuten ab.
> 
> Crossfire ist nicht das so das ware mit meinen System.
> Mal kucken ob ich das Problem gelöst bekomme, oder ob ich die Karte sogar mit Gewinn wieder verkaufen könnte, bei Ebay gehen die zu etwa 120€ weg, ich hab dafür einen viel besseren Kühler und 2 AAA-Preorder-Titel bekommen. Also nicht so schlimm wenn ich drauf sitzen bleiben würde.


 Das Problem liegt an Far Cry 3. Hab auch schlimme Probleme mit FC3, bekomms jetzt mit 60fps zum laufen musste dafür einstellungen runter schrauben, 2x msaa an machen und im CAP für FC3 CF auschalten außerdem läuft es nur mit DX9 stabil.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir doch gleich gesagt dass du lieber eine HD7950 oder eine HD7970 nehmen sollst
> Verkauf die Karten, CF mit 2x Low-End Karten macht einfach keinen Sinn.


 
Aber trotzdem muss es genauso laufen wir bei den 7900er Karten.
Ich tippe dass es im Zusammenhang mit dem Board bzw. den anderen Komponeten zu Fehlern kommt. Eventuell reicht es das Board zu tauschen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir doch gleich gesagt dass du lieber eine HD7950 oder eine HD7970 nehmen sollst
> Verkauf die Karten, CF mit 2x Low-End Karten macht einfach keinen Sinn.


 
Es ging um die Spiele , werde erstmal versuchen 1 zu verkaufen, und bei der einen zu bleiben, oder wenns nötig ist , die eine auch zu verkaufen und ne 79xx kaufen.

Das Board wurde von Mindfactory überprüft, es ist fehlerfrei laut denen. Neustes UEFI läuft auch.

Werde später BF3 probieren, wenns an Far Cry 3 liegt.

Hatte es bis jetzt nur mit einer 7850 und einen Ahtlon X2 7850 durchgespielt, mit den FX nur mal kurz zum testen.


----------



## Der Maniac (3. März 2013)

Ich frag mal ganz dreist wo du her kommst? Wo kommst du her? Wenn du sagst, das du bei Mindfactory warst, musst du ja irgendwo in der Nähe WHV wohnen?^^

<-- Oldenburg

Far Cry 3 macht scheinbar generell Probleme mit anderen Modi außer DX9. Ich kann das Spiel z.b. nicht ohne ca. 1,5 Sek. Inputlag spielen, wenn ich DX10 anwerfe... Die Engine ist einfach grottig was Multi-GPU anbegeht....


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich frag mal ganz dreist wo du her kommst? Wo kommst du her? Wenn du sagst, das du bei Mindfactory warst, musst du ja irgendwo in der Nähe WHV wohnen?^^
> 
> <-- Oldenburg
> 
> Far Cry 3 macht scheinbar generell Probleme mit anderen Modi außer DX9. Ich kann das Spiel z.b. nicht ohne ca. 1,5 Sek. Inputlag spielen, wenn ich DX10 anwerfe... Die Engine ist einfach grottig was Multi-GPU anbegeht....


 
Komme aus Hannover, war nicht bei Mindfactory, hab es eingeschickt weil ich, Mindfactory Support (Mail), und hier bei PCGHX vermutet wurde es wäre defekt, war es aber nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2013)

Dank freundlicher Unterstützung des Kollegen Deimos, ist es mir dann endlich mal gelungen die Frametimes grafisch darzustellen. Danke noch mal für die Hilfe, Deimos.

Hier also C3 Frametimes mit und ohne Framelimiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ead-faq-benchmarks-tests-158.html#post5045731

PS: Ich hasse Tabellenkalkulation


----------



## arcDaniel (3. März 2013)

Klasse zumal der Verlauf mit Limiter 

@All
Je länger ich mit meinem neuen SLI System herumspiel, desto weniger bereue ich den Kauf


----------



## Cook2211 (3. März 2013)

Das freut doch zu hören 

Sind deine EVGAs eigentlich Ref.-Design?


----------



## arcDaniel (3. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das freut doch zu hören
> 
> Sind deine EVGAs eigentlich Ref.-Design?


 
Ja sind sie, ich bin ein starker Verfäschter von Exhaust-Kühlern. Das einzige was nicht Referenz ist, sind die High-Flow Blenden (was für EVGA Karten aber üblich ist) weil diese das Kühlsystem doch stark verbessern.
Es sind auch ganz normale, ich gebe nicht gerne Geld aus für irgendein Werks-OC, das nehme ich dann doch lieber selbst in die Hand.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

Hiermit kündige ich dann mal ein Update des Threads an.

Die "alten" GTX580 Benchmarks fliegen größtenteils raus und werden durch aktuelle mit der GTX690 ersetzt. Crysis 3 ist schon vorhanden, kommt aber dann in den Startpost. Hinzu kommen dann Hitman Absolution, Battlefield 3 und Far Cry 3 mit Benchmarks in Full-HD, Multi-GPU Skalierung, Frameverlauf, und neu dabei, Frametimes mit und ohne Framelimiter. Die Benchmarks sind gerade "in der Mache".

Außerdem werde ich zukünftig regelmäßig neu erschienene Game-Kracher testen. Ihr könnt euch also zum Beispiel schon mal auf einen umfangreichen Test von Tomb Raider freuen, wo ich zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Punkten auch noch CPU Tests machen werde.


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2013)

Ah, sehr gut. Ich hab dann mal direkt ne Frage an dich. Hast du Starcraft 2 gespielt? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mich für die Performence von Heart of the Swarm interessiere. Allem voren die vermeintliche optimierung der Prozessorauslastung und dann natürlich noch die Skalierung von multiGPU.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

Nein, Starcraft habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (4. März 2013)

@Cleriker: Für Starcraft 2 brauchst du keine Multi Gpu, die langweilen sich selbst bei mir unter 2560x1600 noch... 

@Cook: Würdest du es begrüßen wenn sich andere Leute dem benchen anschliessen? Hitman Absolution und BF3 sind vorhanden?!


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2013)

Ich habe StarCraft und finde dass es sehr gut mit SLI Skaliert, sprich keine sichtbaren Microruckler und auch die GPUs sind gleichmässig ausgelastet. Ich konnte auch keine Grafikfehler feststellen. Wenn man es testen möchte HotS hat die gleiche Engine wie Wings of Liberty nach dem Patch 2.04.

Leider funktiert seitdem AA nicht mehr richtig, denke das braucht ein Treiberupdate seitens Nvidia. (Hat eigentlicht noch nie so richtig gut FUntkiert...)


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot
Dass die Grafikkarte in Starcraft 2 nicht sehr belastet wird ist mir durchaus bewusst. Gerade deshalb interessiert mich, wie sich zwei Karten dann verhalten. Wenn man im Treiber übrigens 4x, oder 8x SSAA aktiviert sieht die Sache übrigens ganz anders aus. Meine 7970 geht dann gerrn mal auf 29fps runter!

arcDaniel
Sollte HotS nicht besser mit multicore skalieren?


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Würdest du es begrüßen wenn sich andere Leute dem benchen anschliessen? Hitman Absolution und BF3 sind vorhanden?!



Immer gerne.
User die sich mit Benchmarks beteiligen, werden im Startpost verlinkt. 
Die Wahl der Games überlasse ich jedem selber. Ob top aktuell oder moderne Klassiker ist egal.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2013)

@Cleriker 
Das mit der Multi-T Optimierung wusste ich nicht mal, weshalb ich das sofort getest habe, also altes Savegame wo etwas mehr los war, geladen und im Windowed Modus nachgesehen wie die CPU-Lastverteilung ist. Und siehe da 4-Kerne werden gleichmässig ausgelastet, die SMT, also Virtuellen-Kerne werden aber gar nicht genutzt, die verweilen bei 0% (was ja nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes Zeichen ist)

@all
Also ich bin nicht so der Bencher, aber wenn jemand nach einem Spiel fragt, wie das SLI verhalten ist, und ich im Besitzt dieses Spieles bin (resp. es eine Demo-Version gibt), teste ich gerne und teile meine Erfahrung mit euch.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. März 2013)

@ Cook: Bau doch eine Art "Archiv" mit Spoilern ein. Ich finde die alten Daten sollten nicht ganz verschwinden! Können ja zwischenzeitlich mal nützlich werden


----------



## Ultramarinrot (4. März 2013)

@Cleriker: an kantenglättung via treiber hab ich garnicht gedacht sorry XD muss ich nacher mal ausprobieren .


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> @ Cook: Bau doch eine Art "Archiv" mit Spoilern ein. Ich finde die alten Daten sollten nicht ganz verschwinden! Können ja zwischenzeitlich mal nützlich werden



Prima Idee.
Da bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. Werde ich machen.

EDIT:

Wie mache ich denn einen Spoiler?


----------



## Der Maniac (4. März 2013)

[ Spoiler] [/ Spoiler]

Das die Leerzeichen dann wegmüssen brauch ich glaub ich nicht erwähnen, oder?^^


----------



## arcDaniel (4. März 2013)

Heute ist der Nvidia Treiber 314.14 erschienen, ich erwähne dies extra hier weil die Performance für SLI verbessert wurde, so soll Batman AC mit einem GTX680 SLI Gespann run 4% Besser laufen, leider hackt das Spiel noch immer. Sorry aber Nvidia kann den Treiber soviel verbessern wie sie wollen, aber wenn ich Drops bekomme und meine GPUs sind nicht im geringsten Ausgelastet (die Drops sind nicht mal an Stellen wo was los ist, dort läuft es ja meist sogar flüssig...)

Hier mal ein Copy/Paste des SLI Teiles



> GeForce GTX 680 SLI:
> Up to 22% in Sniper Elite V2
> Up to 14% in Sleeping Dogs
> Up to 9% in StarCraft II
> ...


Quelle Nvidia GeForce 314.14 Beta - Download & Discussion - Guru3D.com Forums

Auch wenn die Treiber für Starcraft 2 HotS sind, so ist AA trotzdem noch immer nicht möglich...

Edit: hatte nocht vergessen eucht etwas Mittzuteilen:
Mein SLI System hat meinen XBox 360 Gamepad Receiver getötet 

Für mich war eine Welt zusammengebrochen, da ich im moment Krank gemeldet bin (Ski-Unfall) und ich meine langweilige Zeit mit Games verbringe(Ausser ich bin bei meinen Reha-Übungen). Im moment die Assassin's Creed Reihe, und da ist ein Gamepad pflicht. Schuld war die Hitze welches aus dem Gehäuse auf den Receiver geströmt ist, nach einer kleinen Google Suche, habe ich herausgefunden dass im Receiver eine Sicherung ist, welche bei "relativ geringer" Hitze schon druchbrennt und die Hitze meiner beiden GPUs reichte.
Als gelernter Elektriker war das Problem dann aber sehr schnell repariert


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das die Leerzeichen dann wegmüssen brauch ich glaub ich nicht erwähnen, oder?^^



Danke

Funktioniert und macht die Startseite direkt mal übersichtlicher


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. März 2013)

Bin jetzt endlich dazu gekommen BF3 zu testen, und ich habe eine "Leistungssteigerrung" von etwa -80%, also genau das Gegenteil was Crossfire bringen sollte 

Hab es zwar geschafft das mein PC nicht sofort abstürzt, aber er stürzt auf langen (in den Fall jetzt nur kurze 5 Minuten) ab. 
Etwa 10fps bei einer Frametime von 100ms sind nicht gerade gut spielbar.

Liegt sicher an der x16/x4 und wegen den Abstürzen woanders, aber 10fps?!, mit einer hatte ich 50-70fps, da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen.

Jemand vielleicht eine Idee worans liegt?



System:
FX-8120, 2x Radeon 7850, Asrock 970 Extreme 3 (PCIe x16/x4), 1x8GB DDR3, NT effektiv 539,4w, Windows 8, Catalyst 13.1


----------



## Der Maniac (4. März 2013)

Ich sag ja, die Karten können untereinander nicht schnellgenug kommunizieren: Absturz bzw beschissene FPS at it's best! Verscheuer die zweite Karte und gut. Oder beide und hol dir ne 7950!


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2013)

Ich muss maniac da zustimmen, mit einer würdest du besser fahren.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. März 2013)

Also eine R7950 wäre schon toll , aber verkaufe erstmal eine, und kucke wie viel ich dafür bekomme. Es ging mir um die Spiele, und den besseren Kühler (Merke, Lieber 10-20€ mehr ausgeben für eine Karte mit besseren Kühler, das lohnt sich.).

Wenn ich für meine soviel wie für die vergleichbaren bei Ebay (die noch par Tage laufen) bekomme, gehe ich sogar mit Gewinn aus der Sache , Never Settle (Reloaded) sei dank.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

So, erste Benchmarks der GTX 690 sind online und die Startposts sind "verspoilert".
Neben den schon bekannten Crysis 3 Benchmarks (nun zu finden auf der Startseite), gibt es ebenfalls Benches von Far Cry 3 und Hitman Absolution. BF3 hat leider die Arbeit verweigert. Da muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das wieder zum Laufen kriege.
Mal sehen, was ich in den nächsten Tagen noch so benche. Vielleicht Max Payne 3, oder Skyrim mit vielen Mods+VRAM Auslastung.

Überraschung übrigens bei FC 3. Das Game mag den Framelimiter nicht.
Zweimal mit einem Limit von 40 und einmal mit einem Limit von 50 gebencht.
Ergebnis: Teilweise schlimmere Framtimes als ohne FL. 

Dann mal getestet mit 2xMSAA, VSync plus Framelimiter @ 60 Fps.
Ergebnis: (fast) perfekt

Warum das so ist? 
Aber Far Cry 3 läuft bei mir definitiv besser, wenn VSync dazu aktiviert ist.


Interessant auch, dass die Skalierung bei den 3 Games bei über 80% liegt.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. März 2013)

Treiber sei Dank! Bei BF3 skalieren meine Karten mittlerweile mit nahezu 100%. Ein paar kleine Anpassungen im NV-Inspector, und die Dinger rennen wie nichts gutes!


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2013)

Ja, NV macht da schon einen guten Job.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## stefan79gn (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Sieht gut aus, dann sollte Tombraider mit ner single 670/680 ja ganz gut laufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Ja, auf jeden Fall.

Allerdings läuft das Game bei mir so dermaßen instabil.
Alle 5 Minuten crasht es, und zwar nicht back to desktop, sondern so, dass ich den PC mit dem Power Knopf ausschalten muss


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Das ist AMDs anti-NV Feature, CrashFX


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

 Scheint wohl so.
Denn in den Steam Foren scheint es wohl ein Nvidia exklusives Feature zu sein
Angeblich soll es helfen Tesselation zu deaktivieren. Werde ich jetzt mal testen.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (5. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl so.
> Denn in den Steam Foren scheint es wohl ein Nvidia exklusives Feature zu sein
> Angeblich soll es helfen Tesselation zu deaktivieren. Werde ich jetzt mal testen.



Das kenn ich irgendwo her. Ging mir bei Hitman Absolution so. Das hat sich auch ständig aufgehangen, teilweise auch so das nur Reset geholfen hat. Tesselation aussgeschaltet, danach kein absturz mehr. 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, meins müsste auch die Woche noch kommen, 2game.com hat es gestern verschickt.


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2013)

Irgendwie komisch, dass grade nvidia mit der tesselation Probleme macht, wo sie doch sonst so stark sind darin.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Wobei Hitman und TR beide von Square Enix sind. Vielleicht verwenden beide die gleiche Engine und die hat nicht gerne NV Karten.

EDIT:

Es lag übrigens wirklich an Tess. Ohne läuft's.


----------



## rani (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

würd mich mal mit einer aktuellen AMD Karte interessieren  vielleicht mögen die grünen Tess nicht so sehr


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Sehr schöne Benchmarks. 

Hoffentlich können neue Treiber noch ein bisschen Performance rauskitzeln, denn ein Upgrade für TR könnte ich mir schon vorstellen. Ein Upgrade auf eine 690 nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Benchmarks.



Danke



> Hoffentlich können neue Treiber noch ein bisschen Performance rauskitzeln, denn ein Upgrade für TR könnte ich mir schon vorstellen. Ein Upgrade auf eine 690 nicht



Für sich genommen, ist die Performance schon nicht schlecht. Mir den entsprechenden Settings dürfte das Game auf sehr viele Karten wirklich gut laufen


----------



## LiFaD1203 (5. März 2013)

Da kann ich ja Tesselation gleich ausschalten. Aber testen werd ich es trotzdem mal...ich will es selbst erleben und mich dann drüber aufregen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

@Cook

Vl bin ich ja doof, aber bei den FAQs hab ich nix gefunden: wenn du Single-GPU schreibst, meinst du *eine* 690? Weil streng genommen ist eine 690 ja trotzdem ein Multi-GPU Setup...


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2013)

Nicht nur streng genommen! Er meint eine ganz normale, übliche Karte, mit nur einer GPU. Sowas wie 680 und 7970.

edit
...oder eine 670


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Ach so, ja das habe ich nicht dazu geschrieben.
Klar, bei der GTX690 werkeln zwei GPUs. Allerdings kann man eine davon im Treiber deaktivieren, so dass ein Spiel dann nur noch auf einer GPU läuft. Das entspricht dann ungefähr der Leistung einer GTX670, um mal einen Bewertungs-Maßstab für den Single-GPU Benchmark zu geben.
Bei Karten mit zwei GPUs kann man immer eine abschalten, falls ein Spiel mal keine zwei unterstützt, damit man trotzdem spielen kann.

EDIT:

Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so, ja das habe ich nicht dazu geschrieben.
> Klar, bei der GTX690 werkeln zwei GPUs. Allerdings kann man eine davon im Treiber deaktivieren, so dass ein Spiel dann nur noch auf einer GPU läuft. Das entspricht dann ungefähr der Leistung einer GTX670, um mal einen Bewertungs-Maßstab für den Single-GPU Benchmark zu geben.
> Bei Karten mit zwei GPUs kann man immer eine abschalten, falls ein Spiel mal keine zwei unterstützt, damit man trotzdem spielen kann.
> 
> ...



Ah, das macht Sinn.

Mit diesem neuen Wissen nehme ich auch mein Statement von vorhin zurück, für meine Ansprüche würde somit eine 670 (oder 7950) vollkommen genügen. (etwas OT, aber würde dann mein 955 bremsen?)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

Ich würde den Phenom II erst mal übertakten, wenn es dann nicht reicht kann man immer noch die CPU wechseln.

@cookie: Echt prima dass du regelmäßig neue Benchmarks von Spielen editierst


----------



## Cook2211 (5. März 2013)

Danke 

Ich werde das auf jeden Fall so weiterführen.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Heute möchte ich hier über meine kleine SLI/Luft Optimierung berichten welche aber gravierende Besserung bewirkte.

Kurze schilderung wies vorher war:
Also durch die untere Karte, bekam die Obere ein gutes Stück weniger Frischluft und wurde ein gutes Stück wärmer als die Untere, differenz bis zu 7°C.
Ich brteibe auch Folding@Home und erhoffte mir durch SLI auch hier mehr PPD, leider war das Anfangs nicht so wirklich möglich, da die Karten insgesamt wärmer wurden und hier sogar ohne OC in Bereiche jenseits der 80°C kamen, hatte ich downclocking betrieben (nur für F@H)

Ich suchte nach einer "billigen" Lösung für das Problem, und fand es in form des Front-Lüfters. Dieser ist teils durch den HHD-Käfig verdeckt und die Luft, welche ins Gehäuse strömt, wandert zum CPU-Kühler ehe sie die GPUs erreicht.
Ich hatte noch einen (schrott) 120mm Lüfter hier liegen und fixierte diesen mehr im Gehäuse, so dass er nach dem HDD-Käfig kommt, so wird direktere Frischluft auf die GPUs gepustet (etwa 150mm näher an den GPUs als der eigentliche Frontlüfter). 

Resultat:
Die GPUs bleiben kälter, viel kälter. Um ein paar Zahlen zu nennen, trotz OC, bei F@H (also Permanente Auslastung) nur 76°C. Warum nennen ich nur eine Zahl, ja das ist der zweite schöne Nebeneffekt, die GPUs bleiben in der Temperatur sehr gleichmässig (gleichmässige Belastung vorausgesetzt).
Hier ein schlechtes Handy-Foto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*Bitte den Staub und die nicht sauber verlegten Kabel wegdenken, ich bin im moment mit meinen Bewegungen eingeschränkt und werde dies erst säubern wenn ich wieder ganz bin_ 

der 120mm Lüfter arbeitet fast hörlos, jedenfalls ist das ganze System insgesamt leiser. der Lüfter wird aber auch noch durch einen Guten Noctua ersetzt, was die Leistungsfähigkeit etwas verbessert und noch leiser wird.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (7. März 2013)

Genau das gleiche hab ich auch gemacht. Hab vor meine 2 Asus GTX 670 DirectCUII einen 140mm Prolimatech Vortex Blue gestellt. Wenn ich den Lüfter mit 1000 rpm laufen lasse hab ich bei der oberen Karte locker 5-10 Grad weniger. 

Ein weiterer guter Nebeneffekt ist das die Corsair H90 AIO Kühlung nicht so viel warme Luft von den Grafikkarten bekommt, da ein Teil gleich hinten  aus der Slotblende geblasen wird und somit ist die CPU auch gleich ein paar Grad Kühler.


----------



## Sonny330i (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Jap das kann ich bestätigen.  Ich hab das auch in einem Zug mit dem Einbau der beiden Evgas gemacht. 
Ich denke auch das jeder Zuhause einen Lüfter übrig hat. Es ist auf jeden Fall dringend zu empfehlen 

Wo sind hier eigentlich die Smilies auf der Seite ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. März 2013)

Rechts ist doch so ein Kästchen, da kannst du Smiley anklicken.


----------



## Sonny330i (7. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



ich888 schrieb:


> Rechts ist doch so ein Kästchen, da kannst du Smiley anklicken.


 
Ich Depp.  Ich find das Kästchen nicht  Gut, kann sein das es mir das nicht anzeigt, weil ich mit dem Handy on bin ? 

BT: 

Werd die Tage auch mal einen Bench beisteuern.  Zwei 670er mit BF3.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. März 2013)

Nutzt du die PCGH App ? Dann zeigt er dir das nicht an. 

Im Browser sollte er es aber zeigen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Kontrollzentrum/ Einstellungen ändern/ Erweitereter Editor - WYSIWYG-Funktionen  <--Häkchen rein


----------



## arcDaniel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus mit OC im SLI Betrieb? Könnt ihr genau so gut übertakten wie mit SGPU, wenn die Temperaturen es zulassen, oder wird das System empfindlicher?

Meine Frage kommt, da ich meine alte 680 immer mit +175mhz gpu clock und +350mhz ram clock betrieben habe. Dies lief 100% Stabil, da war sogar noch ein kleiner Zwischenpolster drinne +185 gpu und +400ram waren durchaus möglich.

Nun im MGPU, hatte ich mal +150mhz gpu clock und +300mhz ram clock eingestellt, also ein gutes Stück unter dem was bei einer möglich war. Ja dieser OC Takt müsste eigentlich jede GTX680 packen. Leider ist dem nicht so. Sogar wenn ich auf 100/250 runtergehe, packt die Karte Heaven nicht ganz. (mit dem höheren OC hatten die Karten es bis jetzt einmal gepackt, war bestimmt nur ein Glückslauf)

So entweder ist meine neue eine absolute Krücke, oder durch den SLI Modus wird das OC viel unstabiler... wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Du musst bedenken, dass du beim SLi zwei Karten hast. Eigentlich klar 

Schafft die erste Karte 1100 MHz stabil und die zweite Karte 950 MHz stabil, wird der Bench mit 951 MHz schon nicht mehr stabil laufen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2013)

arcDaniel,
wie sind denn die Temperaturen der ersten und der zweiten Karte jetzt?


----------



## arcDaniel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Die Temperaturen sind immer unter 75°C

Mit dem Takt 150/300 lief anfangs alles super, AC Brotherhood/Revelation keine Probleme, Folding@Home keine Probleme... mit AC3 fing es an, hier stürzte das Spiel ab und zu ab und die Treiber wurden zurückgesetzt.
Starcraft 2 schmierte auch manchmal ab, allerdings blieb der Takt erhalten. Da Heaven ja gut sein soll um die Stabilität zu testen, habe es hier mal versucht. Mit 150/300 stürzt Heaven nach 3sec. ab... mit 100/250 läuft der Benchmark schon bis zur hälfte. Habe mich aber jetzt noch nich an einen Stabilen Takt angetastet.

Der Unterschied zwischen SGPU und SLI scheint dann dochschon sehr gross zu sein, oder eben die neue Karte ist ne krücke...


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2013)

Da hilft nur eins... alte Karte raus, neue rein und einzeln auf oc testen. Das was da dann raus kommt, mit beiden probieren und schauen was passiert.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. März 2013)

Ich muss ja nicht unbeding ausbauen, sli aus und beide karten einzeln testen. Ich bin echt gespannt, denn ich war der Meinung, dass die Güte der Chips mit der Zeit besser wird... und die alte Karte ist eine welche kurz nach dem release gekauft wurde. Aus diesen Grund, hätte ich gedacht, dass die neue besser wäre.


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2013)

Der Software trau ich immer nicht so recht. Am Anfang gab es (zwar nur selten) ab und an Probleme damit, welche GPU deaktiviert wurde. Also nicht die gewünschte sondern irgendeine wurde deaktiviert und Mann konnte nur durch einen Blick in den Rechner sehen welche.

Welches MoBo hast du eigentlich? Ich frage wegen der Anbindung. Vielleicht wird die ja zum Flaschenhals uns die Karten laufen dann einfach nicht synchron.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Asus Sabertooth P67

Steht zumindest in seiner Signatur 


Ich würd die Karten auch einzeln testen und dann diejenige, welche mehr Spannung braucht und dann warscheinlich auch wärmer wird an den kühleren Platz setzen. Netzteil sollte ja auf jeden Fall reichen..


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2013)

Signaturen werden in der app leider nicht angezeigt. 
Mit dem Board sollte es keine Probleme geben. Da viele User hier aber auch boards wie das Xtreme3 (x16/x4) von asrock haben, lohnt die Frage schon.


----------



## arcDaniel (12. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Mein System siehe sig.  ich bemühe mich diese Aktuell zu halten

Also wenn ich SLI ausschalte, arbeitet  nur die Grafikkarte, wo der Bildschirm angeschlossen ist. Also ganz  ohne Handanlegen geht es also auch nicht, ich muss schon den  Displayanschluss an den Karten wechseln.

Ich habe aber jetz  Heaven immer 3x hinter einander laufen gelassen um meine OC Werte zu testen. Im moment noch im SLI, da ich heute Abend keine Lust mehr habe etwas auseinander zu nehmen  

Also mit leichtem OC, sprich  +66/100mhz (GPU/RAM), das ergibt genau das OC, welches die EVGA GTX680 SC Karten  haben, und die machen bestimmt keine Selektion der Chip und nutzen  Referenzkarten, welche auch SLI packen müssen... hätte dieser Takt nicht  geklappt hätte ich mir echt sorgen gemacht.

Dann habe ich es mit dem Takt der EVGA GTX680 SE2 versucht, also es handelt sich hier um eine Referenzkarte mit anderem Kühler, hier waren die Taktraten +105/100mhz und sie liefen Stabil.

Denke, dass Heaven effektiv ein guter OC Test ist, weil alle neuen Features von DX11 getestet werden, somit alle Funktionen belastet werden, nicht wie bei manchen haarigen Tools wo einfach nur eine Funktioner sehr stark belastet wird. Jedenfalls ist der Stromverbrauch mit Heaven auch gute 50W höher als im normalen Spielebetrieb.

@Ultramarinrot
bei den Kepler Karten kann man keine Spannung einstellen, die regeln das selbst und durch meine gute Luftkühlung vom Gehäuse, sind die Unterschiede der beiden Karten +/- 2°C also lohnt es sich nicht wirklich da einer Karte den vorrang zu geben.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. März 2013)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Denke, dass Heaven effektiv ein guter OC Test ist, weil alle neuen Features von DX11 getestet werden, somit alle Funktionen belastet werden, nicht wie bei manchen haarigen Tools wo einfach nur eine Funktioner sehr stark belastet wird. Jedenfalls ist der Stromverbrauch mit Heaven auch gute 50W höher als im normalen Spielebetrieb.



Ja, ist er mMn auch.
Übertreibt man es mit dem OC, dann treten Grafikfehler auf oder er stürzt ab. Und wenn die Graka dort stabil läuft, dann funktioniert sie meiner Erfahrung nach auch in Games.


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2013)

Dem pflichte ich bei.bei mir reichen schon 3 Mhz mehr, oder weniger, um Grafikfehler zu finden.


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Ich weiß nicht obs noch relevant ist hier mein Benchmarkergebnis bei Tomb Raider: 
Average FPS = 38,5

Alles maximum außer TRess FX. Das geht bei mir irgendwie net. Gibt Fehler und läuft dann nicht mehr.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (13. März 2013)

Sind das die average FPS mit 670 SLI? Welche Auflösung verwendest du?

Ich komm bei 1920x1080, alles max, FXAA und TressFX an auf nen average von 71,4.
TressFX funktioniert bei mir auch nur in Verbindung mit FXAA, sobald ich 2/4xSSAA einschaltet flackern die Haare. ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Die 70Fps kommen hin. Nach dem Patch komme ich auch ungefähr auf den Wert. Vor dem Patch waren es mehr Fps


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Achso sorry. Habe 3x Full HD. 

Bei mir flackern die nicht nur sondern die sehen aus wie zensiert und das Spiel hakt extrem.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Ist bei mir auch so. Lara's Gesicht ist dann nicht mehr zu erkennen.

Waren deine Fps Ingame, oder mit dem integrierten Benchmark?


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

benchmark


----------



## LiFaD1203 (13. März 2013)

Achso mit 3xFHD...na dann passt das doch.  
Das Tesselation Problem hat der Patch leider auch nicht behoben, stürzt bei mir immer noch ab.  Dann halt doch wieder ausschalten.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

@ Murdoch

Ich glaube, Ingame kommst du dann auf etwas höhere Fps. Der Benchmark ist eigentlich eher eine TressFX Demo, die viel Leistung frisst.


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ Murdoch
> 
> Ich glaube, Ingame kommst du dann auf etwas höhere Fps. Der Benchmark ist eigentlich eher eine TressFX Demo, die viel Leistung frisst.


 
Ja sollte. Aber da hier Benchmark im Threadtitel stand dachte ich lass den auch mal laufen.  

TRessFX war bei mir aber aus, um Tress FX mit in den Benchmark einfliessen lassen zu können müsste ich mit meiner HD3000 benchen... da geht das nämlich.  Das dürfte auf Ultra aber dann 0,02 Frames ergeben. 

Habe ich im übrigen erwähnt das auch 2 670er zu wenig Leistung haben?  Echt schlimm dass es noch keine gute Hardware gibt die 3 Monitore befeuern kann.

..
..
und die ich mir auch noch leisten kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Tja, es ist leider so, dass es auch mit SLI/CF nötig ist, die Settings anzupassen um auf 3 Screens flüssig zu spielen
Deswegen, immer her mit neuen, schnelleren Grakas


----------



## arcDaniel (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

@Murdoch

Das wird es auch die nächsten Jahre nicht geben. Wenn jetzt die Next-Gen Konsolen kommen werden wird einen Grafiksprung bekommen, die portierten Spiele laufen wahrscheinlich besser auf unseren PCs weil jetzt jeder mit x86 Achitektur unterwegs ist, auch die Grafikkarten alle Dx11-Fähig sind und die Konsolen auf 1080p setzten, aber das wird auch die Anforderungen an die PC Spiele steigern und die Leistung welche die neue Hardwarebringt verpufft dann wieder.
Ich glaube bis Hardware kommt welche auf 3x Full-HD ausgelegt ist, vergehen noch Jahre. Es handelt sich doch nach zu sehr um eine Nische.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Die Grafikkartenhersteller hängen irgendwie etwas hinten dran finde ich ...
Man kann BF3 auf 3 Monitoren spielen, aber selbst das stärkste Grafikkartengespann erreicht in Crysis 3 auf Ultra nicht wirklich hohe Framrates.


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, es ist leider so, dass es auch mit SLI/CF nötig ist, die Settings anzupassen um auf 3 Screens flüssig zu spielen
> Deswegen, immer her mit neuen, schnelleren Grakas


 
Oder zumindest mit Technologien die ein Triple oder Quad SLI mit 16 Lanes anbindet.  Da bräuchten wa dann erstmal keine neue Architektur. die 4 Fache 680er Leistung würde glaub ausreichen.



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Murdoch
> 
> Das wird es auch die nächsten Jahre nicht geben. Wenn jetzt die Next-Gen  Konsolen kommen werden wird einen Grafiksprung bekommen, die portierten  Spiele laufen wahrscheinlich besser auf unseren PCs weil jetzt jeder  mit x86 Achitektur unterwegs ist, auch die Grafikkarten alle Dx11-Fähig  sind und die Konsolen auf 1080p setzten, aber das wird auch die  Anforderungen an die PC Spiele steigern und die Leistung welche die neue  Hardwarebringt verpufft dann wieder.
> Ich glaube bis Hardware kommt welche auf 3x Full-HD ausgelegt ist,  vergehen noch Jahre. Es handelt sich doch nach zu sehr um eine  Nische.


 
N bisschen wundert es mich schon warum das ne Nische sein soll, werben die Hersteller doch schon seit Jahren damit. Davon abgesehen ist es doch einfach sehr geil!  Der PC ist zudem dafür perfekt. Das nen tripple Setting auf ner Konsole wohl weniger Zuspruch finden wird, könnte ich ja noch verstehen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Oder zumindest mit Technologien die ein Triple oder Quad SLI mit 16 Lanes anbindet.  Da bräuchten wa dann erstmal keine neue Architektur. die 4 Fache 680er Leistung würde glaub ausreichen.


 
Kauf dir zwei GTX690 und ein 2011-System 

PCIe x8 reicht völlig aus, der Performance-Verlust ist minimal.

AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



ich888 schrieb:


> Kauf dir zwei GTX690 und ein 2011-System
> 
> PCIe x8 reicht völlig aus, der Performance-Verlust ist minimal.
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 5870 PCI-Express Scaling Review | techPowerUp


 
Ah. Ok. Wieder was gelernt. Wusste nicht das nen 2011er 4x 8 lanes kann. 

Interessant in der tat. 

Also brauche ich demnächst noch 2 670er und n neues board und nen neuen Chip....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

2011 kann theoretisch sogar x16/x8/x8/x8. 

http://images.computerwoche.de/images/computerwoche/bdb/2306766/890.jpg

Schau dir das mal an.


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



ich888 schrieb:


> 2011 kann theoretisch sogar x16/x8/x8/x8.
> 
> http://images.computerwoche.de/images/computerwoche/bdb/2306766/890.jpg
> 
> Schau dir das mal an.


 
Hör auf, du bringst mich noch ins armenhaus! 

Ich denk Grad echt über nen 3930k nach.  

Aber es ist wohl klüger auf haswell zu warten!? 

Oder ist da die Anbindung ähnlich wie bei ivy?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Haswell wird nur 10-15% schneller sein als Ivy Bridge. Du hast doch einen i7 3770K, oder ? Haswell lohnt also nicht wenn du aktuell Ivy hast.

Meinem Wissen nach wird HW auch nur 16 PCIe Lanes haben.


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Nein hab n Sandy. Der cpu leistungszuwachs würde mich nicht interessieren, aber eine 3. 670er.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Dann müsstest du dir ein 2011er System holen. Die Boards sind aber teuer 

EDIT: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_670_2_and_3way_sli_review,12.html


----------



## Murdoch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



ich888 schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du dir ein 2011er System holen. Die Boards sind aber teuer
> 
> EDIT: GeForce GTX 670 2 and 3-way SLI review - DX11: Metro 2033 - The Last Refuge


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/265692-afruestung-fuer-3x-sli-system.html


----------



## Murdoch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Wie macht Ihr das im Übrigen mit dem Umschalten von Surround zum normalen Betrieb. 

Mit einer GPU ging das ja ganz normal mit "windowstaste+P" 

Die funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr korrekt. 

- Bin ich in Surround und wechsle mit der Tastenkombi => nur noch 2 Monitore aktiv und trotzdem beide GPU
- Schalte ich manuell in der Nvidia Steuerung zwischen "Surround" und "alle Anzeigen" dann muss ich jedes Mal alles neu Konfigurieren und zudem dauert das Umschalten meist etwas länger. 

Gibt es dafür ne Lösung?


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Nein, das wird nicht mitgespeichert! Momentan auch noch keine Lösung für existent, kommt maximal mit nem neuen Treiber hinterher...

€dit: Nicht ganz richtig, guck mal ob du eine "kostenlose Internetversion"  von DisplayFusion findest... Ich meine dass das damit funktioniert hat, kann ich aber nicht garantieren!


----------



## Murdoch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Ok schon mal gut zu wissen das ich nicht zu dumm bin.  

Wie handhabt ihr das? 

- umschalten im nvidia Treiber oder
- windows Tastenkombination und auf einen Monitor verzichten und sli aktiviert lassen oder
- was ganz anderes


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

SLI Aktiviert lassen


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Warum willst du Surround überhaupt deaktivieren?


----------



## Murdoch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Warum willst du Surround überhaupt deaktivieren?


 
Ist doch nervig. 
Kann man kein Fenster maximieren.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Öhm. Wie maximieren? Willst du das es nur auf einem Bildschirm ist? Oder über alle? Im NV-Treiber oben auf Desktop, dann auf Surround-Anzeige und da kannste das dann auswählen. Oder willst du es ohne Fensterrahmen maximiert haben? Also 1-Monitor-Vollbild praktisch?


----------



## Murdoch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Muss ich mir mal anschauen. 

Ich meinte ganz normal ein Fenster voll auf einem Monitor füllend anzeigen.


----------



## Der Maniac (15. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Das funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, zwar immer mit Fensterrahmen, aber es geht! Win 7 x64, neuester NV-Treiber. Einfach entsprechendes Fenster nehmen, auf den gewünschten Bildschirm platzieren und dann entweder oben klicken, oder mit der Maus an den oberen Bildschirmrand klatschen!

Guckst du Anhang! (Das was ganz links ist zählt nicht :p) Alle anderen Fenster wurden wie oben beschrieben maximiert, Fensterrahmen wirst du immer haben...


----------



## arcDaniel (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass Nvidia einen neuen Treiber hat 314.21 welcher Opitimierungen für Tomb Raider bringt --> Angeblich bis zu 60% !!!

Die Rückmeldungen im guru3D Forum sind durchaus Positiv 

Zudem soll in naher Zukunft ein weiterer neuer Treiber kommen (Info von ManuelG) welcher  mehr Optimierungen bietet, dieser soll als Bioschock Release Treiber kommen, also in maximal 10 Tagen  Dieser soll auch einen Fehler vom Boost-Clock beheben welcher sich in den letzten Treiberversionen Eingeschlischen hatte und für diverse Instabilitäten sorgt.


----------



## Cleriker (16. März 2013)

Ich denke, Gordon wird beim WHQL bleiben. Wenn man Beta-Treiber möchte, kann man ja immer noch manuell installieren.


----------



## Murdoch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, zwar immer mit Fensterrahmen, aber es geht! Win 7 x64, neuester NV-Treiber. Einfach entsprechendes Fenster nehmen, auf den gewünschten Bildschirm platzieren und dann entweder oben klicken, oder mit der Maus an den oberen Bildschirmrand klatschen!
> 
> Guckst du Anhang! (Das was ganz links ist zählt nicht :p) Alle anderen Fenster wurden wie oben beschrieben maximiert, Fensterrahmen wirst du immer haben...


 
Dann wirst Du aber nicht den Surround Mode aktiviert haben. Für Windows hast Du dann einen riesigen Monitor, woher soll Win da wissen dass dieser aus 3 Geräten besteht und wo welches Fenster zu maximieren ist. 

Wenn ich ein Fenster maximiere, egal wie, dann wird es über alle Monitore gestreckt. 

Deine Variante funktioniert ja nur wenn man eine der anderen Modi nutzt, aber da ist dann das Problem wieder mit dem Umschalten.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

So, nachdem Tomb Raider gepatcht ist und NV einen neuen Treiber am Start hat, hier also nun der finale Tomb Raider Benchmarktest inklusive Treiber-Performance und CPU Test. 

Gebencht wurde eine Szene im späteren Spiel, wo man einen Berg hinabläuft in Richtung Meer, wo jede Menge gesunkene Schiffe zu sehen sind.
Die GPU Benchmarks jeweils mit den maximal möglichen Settings.

*Treiber 314.21 Beta*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAZIT:*

Endlich war es dank Patch und neuem Treiber möglich, 4xSSAA plus TressFX ohne Grafikfehler und Abstürze zu benchen. Wie zu erwarten schluckt dieses Setting mächtig Leistung und ist auf einer Single-GPU wie der GTX670 praktisch kaum noch spielbar. 
Beim CPU Benchmark fällt auf, dass Intel's HT Leistung kostet. Die Probleme mit HT in Games sind also immer noch nicht aus der Welt.
Zudem sollte man schon einen Quadcore verbaut haben, denn ein Dual-Core kostet trotz Übertaktung viel Leistung. Das Spiel skaliert sehr gut von 2 auf 4 Kerne.
Der neue Nvidia Treiber hat bei mir +7% gebracht, allerdings hatte der Tomb Raider Patch die Leistung insgesamt und die SLI Skalierung verschlechtert.
Im Test zeigt sich wieder mal, wie gut der Framelimiter plus VSync die Frametimes verbessert. Hier in diesem Fall sogar besser, als die Single-GPU. Man muss also wirklich jedem ans Herz legen, den Limiter zu nutzen, denn es lohnt sich eindeutig.


----------



## arcDaniel (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

@Coock2211
Wie steht es denn um die Leistung mit alles auf Max, 16x AF aber nur FXAA?


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Dein Wunsch war mir Befehl.

Siehe oben


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Warum haben die Gpus keine 99~98% Auslastung ?  
1920x1080 
4xMssa 
16xAA
Vsync Aus 

Galerie 1363435758 - Pic-Upload.de


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Könnte sein, dass die CPU limitiert.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Naja früher hatte ich mal  98% Auslastung ... vieleicht liegts auch am neuen Treiber 314.07 den ich drauf habe ...
bei Crysis hab ich normale Auslastung würde ich sagen > 
http://www.pic-upload.de/gal-349981/8dmczu/1.html


----------



## Der Maniac (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Murdoch schrieb:


> *Dann wirst Du aber nicht den Surround Mode aktiviert haben.* Für Windows hast Du dann einen riesigen Monitor, woher soll Win da wissen dass dieser aus 3 Geräten besteht und wo welches Fenster zu maximieren ist.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Fenster maximiere, egal wie, dann wird es über alle Monitore gestreckt.
> 
> Deine Variante funktioniert ja nur wenn man eine der anderen Modi nutzt, aber da ist dann das Problem wieder mit dem Umschalten.



Doch, Surround ist an. Windows denkt zwar es ist ein riesieger Monitor, der Treiber ist hier aber der Knackpunkt, der sagt Windows wo was zu maximieren ist. 

Bei manchen Programmen funktioniert das nicht (das wäre bei mir Visualstudio und Origin), warum kann ich dir nicht sagen, evtl. wird da eine Override-Funktion verwendet...


----------



## Murdoch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Doch, Surround ist an. Windows denkt zwar es ist ein riesieger Monitor, der Treiber ist hier aber der Knackpunkt, der sagt Windows wo was zu maximieren ist.
> 
> Bei manchen Programmen funktioniert das nicht (das wäre bei mir Visualstudio und Origin), warum kann ich dir nicht sagen, evtl. wird da eine Override-Funktion verwendet...


 
Also das geht bei mir nicht. Weder mit Catalyst ging das noch mit NV. 
Die anderen User die ich hier gesprochen hatte hatten das Gleiche Verhalten wie bei mir. 

Hast Du evtl. Zusatzsoftware? Denn so ziemlich jeder hier nutzt die Umschaltfunktion mit windowstaste+p, was ja nicht mehr notwendig wäre wenn das so einfach ginge. 

Habe auch mehrere Fenster probiert, geht aber nie. 

Würde mich mal interessieren wie man das fertig bekommt. Habe auch Windows 7 64- Bit Ultimate


----------



## Der Maniac (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Zusatzsoftware: Keine, zumindest weiß ich von keiner. Einfach nur den Grafiktreiber installiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Guckst du?


----------



## Murdoch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Zusatzsoftware: Keine, zumindest weiß ich von keiner. Einfach nur den Grafiktreiber installiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja und? Hat damit gar nix zu tun? Meine Taskleiste ist bereits nur in der Mitte. Genauso eingestellt wie Dein Screenshot es zeigt. 
Hat aber wie gesagt nix samit zu tun, sondern wie und wo die Taskleiste angezeigt wird.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Ich hab die nächste Woche leider keine Möglichkeit an meinen Rechner zu kommen, aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, das ich keine extra Software habe, damit die Fenster jeweils nur auf einen Monitor maximiert werden... Drehen wir den Spieß mal um: Hast du evtl. irgend ein Tweak-Tool, was das verursachen kann? Mal alle Einstellungen von Afterburner etc. usw. durchgucken? Vielleicht gibts da ja was. Ansonsten schreib mal ganz trocken den NV-Support an (nur auf englisch) und frag da mal nach. Verstehen tu ich das nämlich nicht so ganz, wenn die Einstellungen gleich sind. 

Welche Programme maximieren sich denn über alle Bildschirme? Nur bestimmte? Oder auch der Explorer? Weil mindestens bei dem muss es funktionieren!
Ansonsten bin ich langsam ratlos...^^


----------



## Murdoch (18. März 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Thread -NEU: TOMB RAIDER BENCHMARKS-*

Alle Fenster maximieren. 

Wie gesagt, so wie ich das hier raus lesen konnte bist du der einzige User bei dem das so funzt. 

Denn alle anderen schalten immer per Tastenkombination um. 

Oder gibt es sonst noch User bei denen das so geht. 

Habe keine Software weiter drauf. Afterburner etc wurde komplett Stock installiert.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. März 2013)

Grmlhmpf... Dann probiers mal beim NV-Support (musst auf der Seite ein wenig suchen, ist glaube ich etwas versteckt), das muss irgendwie funktionieren. Und ansonsten: Probier mal Display-Fusion aus! Bin mir aber nich ganz sicher, ob die Software das auch wirklich kann...


----------



## Darkfever (20. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hoffe mal Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Folgendes Problem:
Ich hab 2x die 7950 von AMD, diese möchte ich nun als CrossX laufen lassen.
Das funktioniert aber nicht, die Frage ist jetzt warum nicht?

Folgendes hab ich bereits getan:
1. Mainboard auf CrossX unterstützung geprüft!
2. Bridges auf verschiedene anstecker(heißt das so?) gesteckt!
3. Treiber neuinstalliert!
4. Strom sollte reichen (700W OCZ StealthXStream2)
5. Einzeln getestet!

Hardware stellt sich folgendermaßen zusammen:

Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD4H
Festplatte: OCZ Agility 3 240GB
Graka's : XFX AMD Radeon HD 7950 2x
Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream2 700W
CPU: Intel I7 3770K (nicht übertaktet da erst 1Tag alt)



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Brez$$z (20. März 2013)

Ja was tut nicht? Das umstellen im Treiber? Werden beide Karten erkannt


----------



## Darkfever (20. März 2013)

Also ich kann im Geräte Manager nur 1x AMD Radeon HD Series 7900 finden!

Im Treiber sollte man das CrossX aktivieren und deaktivieren können unter dem Punkt "Leistung", da ist aber nichts.

Edit:
CCC:
http://imageshack.us/a/img707/3378/bild2yz.png

Geräte-Manager:
http://imageshack.us/a/img708/4260/bild1go.png


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2013)

Hast du die Karten mal einzeln getestet, ob sie einwandfrei funktionieren?


----------



## Darkfever (20. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hast du die Karten mal einzeln getestet, ob sie einwandfrei funktionieren?


 
Ja, hab ich.


----------



## True Monkey (20. März 2013)

Auch die slots mal mit einer Karte durchprobiert ?


----------



## Darkfever (20. März 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Auch die slots mal mit einer Karte durchprobiert ?


 
Auch das  habe ich bereits getan!
Muss vielleicht irgendwas im BIOS eingestellt werden?
Oder sollte man die Graka's einfach draufstecken und dann sollte das ganze funktionieren?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Im BIOS muss man eigentlich nichts einstellen. Laufen denn beide Karten an ? Bzw. drehen sich die Lüfter ?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. März 2013)

Was du alternativ versuchen könntest, falls du es so nicht gemacht hast: 

Treiber mit einer Karte drin deinstallieren, Rechenr ausmachen, zweite Karte dazustecken, Treiber neu installieren.


LG


btw. Treiber findest du hier:

AMD Catalyst



EDIT:

Wie hast du die Karten denn mit Strom versorgt? Das Netzteil bietet nur 1x6Pin und 1x6+2Pin, du brauchst aber 4x6Pin bei zwei 7950er Karten... ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. März 2013)

Wie gut skaliert SLI im Schnitt? 80-90% mehr Leistung, oder?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. März 2013)

so 60-80% im Schnitt Kommt ganz auf die Anwendung an. Bei modernen Anwendungen aber eher gut.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. März 2013)

Dann überlege ich mir das doch nochmal etwas besser...


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. März 2013)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle nochmal die Games anschauen für die du aufrüsten würdest. Findet man ja auch immer Benchmarks zu und mir da die Skalierung anschauen. Wenn du es vor allem für Games machen würdest die erst noch kommen würde ich warten bis es soweit ist  Wie würde denn der Rest des Systems aussehen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. März 2013)

Als Unterbau würde dann ein 3930k mit einem X79 UP4 und 32Gb DDR3 dienen... Dazu wie gesagt 2x GTX680.


----------



## Darkfever (21. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Was du alternativ versuchen könntest, falls du es so nicht gemacht hast:
> 
> Treiber mit einer Karte drin deinstallieren, Rechenr ausmachen, zweite Karte dazustecken, Treiber neu installieren.
> 
> ...


 


Also Lüfter drehen sich bei beiden Karten, ich hab die 2. Karte per Molex>6Pin Adapter angeschlossen. Ich könnte jetzt auch noch versuchen die 1. Karte abzuziehen und einfach mal schauen ob sie durch diese Konstellation genug Strom bekommt.
Ich werde den Treiber auch mal neuinstallieren wie du gesagt hast


gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Dann überlege ich mir das doch nochmal etwas besser...



Überleg dir dass ein Spiel dann spielbar werden kann 
Wenn du mit einer Karte 40 FPS hast, hast du mit 2 Karten 60 FPS. Das macht schon einen Unterschied


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

So ist es. Selbst wenn ein Game nur mäßig mit 50-60% skaliert, kommen dabei ordentlich zusätzliche Fps heraus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Man muss sich natürlich überlegen ob man dafür 450 Euro ausgibt/ausgeben will.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Ja klar. M-GPU ist alles in allem immer ein teurer Spaß, aber es macht ja dann auch Spaß


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja klar. M-GPU ist alles in allem immer ein teurer Spaß, aber es macht ja dann auch Spaß


 
Ausser bei 3 Monitoren, braucht man dann leider auch die stärkste gpu am Markt die sich wieder keiner leisten kann.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Das kommt drauf an was man verdient, würde ich sagen. Wenn du im Lotto gewinnst oder 100000 pro Monat verdienst, kannst du dir höchstwahrscheinlich auch 4 TITANs leisten.


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an was man verdient, würde ich sagen. Wenn du im Lotto gewinnst oder 100000 pro Monat verdienst, kannst du dir höchstwahrscheinlich auch 4 TITANs leisten.


 
Das "keiner" war auf mich bezogen. Das klingt einfach harmloser. 

Selbstverständlich könnte man 4 kaufen aber das ist ja auch schon fast wieder nen Urlaub.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Überleg dir dass ein Spiel dann spielbar werden kann
> Wenn du mit einer Karte 40 FPS hast, hast du mit 2 Karten 60 FPS. Das macht schon einen Unterschied


 
Nun ja, wegen dem 3930k bin ich jetzt schon länger am überlegen. Und ne 2.680... Dann wäre BF3 endlich auf Ultra in 2560x1440 spielbar

Nur würde mich meine Mum dafür wohl umbringen


----------



## Deimos (21. März 2013)

Darkfever schrieb:


> Also Lüfter drehen sich bei beiden Karten, ich hab die 2. Karte per Molex>6Pin Adapter angeschlossen. Ich könnte jetzt auch noch versuchen die 1. Karte abzuziehen und einfach mal schauen ob sie durch diese Konstellation genug Strom bekommt.


Ich habe im Zweitrechner schon reproduzierbar feststellen können, dass meine GTX460 (die ja wahrlich kein Schluckspecht ist) über einen Adapter zuwenig Strom bekam. Hast du eine Möglichkeit, das als Fehlerquelle auszuschliessen?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Ich weiß, dass jemand vor einigen Monaten mal genau das gleiche Problem wie Darkfever hatte mit 2 AMDs und Crossfire und ich weiß noch, dass es nur an einer Kleinigkeit gelegen hatte. Aber zum Teufel, ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern was es war


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. März 2013)

Bei Netzteilen mit nur zwei PCI-E Steckern frage ich mich immer warum da nur zwei dran sind ... Mir persönlich wäre so Adapterkram bei so teurer Hardware immer nen bisschen zu heiss. 

@GeForce-Lover: BF3 in 2560x1440 geht schon gut ab und würde definitiv richtig geschmeidig laufen  Lass deine Mutter doch einfach auch mal ne Runde BF3 zocken, spätestens nach nen paar Kills und einigen Stunden weiß sie warum das nötig war ;D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Eben. Aber es wären ja nicht nur 500€ für die GraKa sondern auch 900€ für nen 3930k. Und dann ist das nicht mehr so easy  Bis sie dafür genug gespielt hätte bin ich im Rentenalter


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Der 3930 kostet doch "nur" 500 €


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Ich brauch aber noch 32Gb DDR3 und ein Board


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Gut, dann wird es "etwas" teurer. 
32GB sind nicht gerade billig.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Mal sehen, vllt. erst mal 16. RAM kann man ja nachstecken.
Was mich aber wirklich nervt, ich habe die Leistung des 3770k maßloß überschätzt.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Inwiefern überschätzt?
Gut, ich hätte mittlerweile auch gerne wieder einen Sechskerner unter der Haube, deswegen bin ich mal gespannt, wie Ivy-E so wird.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Mittlerweile arbeite ich viel mehr mit Videos als eigentlich gedacht. Ich engagiere mich nämlich ein bisschen bei einem lokalem Fernsehsender.
Ein Sechskerner wäre einfach deutlich schneller.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Ja, für so was lohnt sich der Sechskerner auf jeden Fall. Das wäre dann eine sinnvolle Investition.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst, woher ich das Geld für beides nehmen soll, bist du mien Held des Tages


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Schade


----------



## winner961 (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Schade



Mehr arbeiten ?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. März 2013)

Irgendwie kann man doch immer Geld Anschaffen   ääähhh Ranschaffen ....  

Frag doch mal den lokalen Fernsehsender ob der dir nicht einen kauft ;P


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Die haben selbst kaum Geld^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Ein 3770K ist nicht langsam, du musst dir einfach überlegen was deine 1. Priorität ist.

BF3 --> 2. 680
Videos --> 3930K


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Ich will aber beides


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich will aber beides


 
Wer das eine will muss das andere mögen, Freunde dich also mit dem hohen Preis an. 

Ich will auch nen 3930k, aber aus noch niedrigeren Beweggründen. Ich brauch die lanes.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Nimm doch nen 3820


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Das habe ich ihm auch geraten. Obwohl diese CPU eigentlich sinnfrei ist


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Eben. Weil er aber nur die lanes und nicht die Kerne braucht halte ich ihn aber für sinnvoll^^


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das habe ich ihm auch geraten. Obwohl diese CPU eigentlich sinnfrei ist


 
Richtig und die paar Cent machen den Kohl ja auch nicht fett. :p


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Sind ja nur 250 €


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Sind ja nur 250 €


 
Sag ich ja, im Gegensatz zu den 2 notwendigen Titanen Cent betrag. 

Würde ich richtigen Videschnitt machen hätt ich schon einen. 

Aber ansich ist der Sandy auch noch schnell genug. Ansich egal ob nun 3 oder 4 Stunden rendert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

2Titan?!?


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 2Titan?!?


 
Das ist die neue gpu die nvidia vor kurzem raus gebracht hat. 

Davon bräuchte ich eigentlich 2 ja.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Ich weiß 

Wofür brauchst du die?!?


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich weiß
> 
> Wofür brauchst du die?!?


 
Zum angeben. 

Na wofür braucht man Grafik Leistung? 
3x full hd vernünftig zocken zu können. 

Hab ja schon 2x 680er Leistung und die reicht bei weitem nicht aus.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Und ich dachte ich rüste sinnfrei auf


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Ich dachte du wolltest 3820 + Board + 3. GTX670


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

@ich
Ne also den Chip würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich wollte 3930k.
Aber auch das ist ja bekanntlich nicht ideal. 

Ideal wären 2 Titanen wie schon festgestellt, aber eben zu teuer. Deshalb auch das Wort "bräuchte" ins nicht "gestern bestellt."


----------



## Darkfever (21. März 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Karten denn mit Strom versorgt? Das Netzteil bietet nur 1x6Pin und 1x6+2Pin, du brauchst aber 4x6Pin bei zwei 7950er Karten... ?


 
Also, den Fehler konnte ich nun ausfindig machen!

Die Graka(einzeln) macht KEIN Bild wenn ich die mit 2x 6-Pin anschließe. Weder mit 2x 6Pin vom NT direkt, noch mit den Adaptern Molex>6pin. Ich hab auch gleich getestet ob das funktionieren würde mit 2x 6-Pin vom NT direkt(ohne Adapter) = gleiches Problem. Kein Bild.


Gruß und vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!


P.S.: Kann mir jemand ein NT empfehlen, das dass unterstützt? (bitte KEINE China-Böller billig NT's oder ähnliches!!!Es kann ruhig etwas hochpreisiges sein solange es funzt)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Ich rate hierzu: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.3 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cook2211 (21. März 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Man könnte auch das hier nehmen: Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.3 (ERV650AWT-G/ERV650EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Kann man. Allerdings ist das P10 m.M.n. überall leicht besser....


----------



## Darkfever (21. März 2013)

Reichen 650W? Wie viel Watt hätte ich am Ende im worst case übrig?

System ist wie folgt:

2x XFX AMD Radeon HD 7950              (~200Watt/pro Karte)
Intel Core I7 3770K @3,5Ghz               (77W) Frage hierzu wie viel würde der bei 4,2 Ghz verbrauchen?
Samsung 1TB + OCZ Agility 3 240GB     (10Watt?)
Laufwerke 2x ASUS DVD-Brenner          (??)
3x Sharkoon Lüfter in Grün                  (??)
Standard CPU Kühler von Intel             (??)

Sonst fällt mir nichts ein was noch Strom braucht außer jetzt die Tastatur/Maus?


gruß


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Dafür ist es auch teurer  Meine erste Wahl wäre auch das P10 - das Enermax ist aber keinesfalls schlecht. Eventuell will der TE ja nicht so viel ausgeben - obwohl man am Netzteil nie spart.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-amd-radeon-hd-7950-crossfire/10/


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Wo braucht ne 7950 denn 200W?


----------



## Darkfever (21. März 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wo braucht ne 7950 denn 200W?


 
Musst etwas runterscrollen. Ich hab selber keine Ahnung wie viel die Braucht, wenn du mir sagst die braucht 20 Watt kann ich nicht sagen das dass nicht stimmt^^

Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

350W fürs System. Mit OCtem i7 980X. Die Karte braucht an sich vllt. 160W oder so.


----------



## Darkfever (21. März 2013)

Dann vertrau ich dir mal und werde mir das Bequiet Netzteil kaufen!
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe 

gruß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. März 2013)

Bitte sehr  Ich wüsste nicht, wo das nicht reichen sollte


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Bioshock Infinite im Multi-GPU Benchmark-Test:
*TEST SYSTEM:*

Core i7 3770 @ 4,4GHz
Nvidia Geforce GTX690 @ Stock
8GB DDR3 1600 RAM
Asus Maximus V Formula
_*TREIBER:*_ 314.22

*AUFLÖSUNG:* Full-HD
Gebencht wurde ein Abschnitt direkt zu Beginn des Spiels, wenn man das erste mal die Stadt betritt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAZIT:*
Tja, was soll man rein technisch gesehen zu Bioshock Infinite sagen? Es ist mMn einfach enttäuschend. Die Grafik wirkt leicht angestaubt, und die Performance ist einfach nur schlecht. Egal ob SGPU oder MGPU, egal ob Framelimiter oder VSync. Das Game läuft einfach noch nicht rund.

Sehr schade. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Performance schnellstmöglich mit Patches verbessert wird!


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2013)

Die Frametimes sind nicht schön. Und wie man sieht steigen die Min-FPS kein Stück beim Wechsel auf SLI - da verkackt die Engine wohl irgendwas (vor allem da ja auch im PCGH-Test die Titan genauso miese min-FPS zeigt).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Das einzige Positive ist wohl die SLi-Skalierung  Hoffen wir wirklich dass das nachgebessert wird.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. März 2013)

Lohnt sich den der neue Nvidia Treiber ? 314.22  ?


----------



## Algo (26. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Lohnt sich den der neue Nvidia Treiber ? 314.22  ?


 
Der soll 'bis zu' (tm) 40% mehr FPS bei Bioshock Infinite bringen, also ich denke ja. 

EDIT: Hmm kleine Ergänzung: Die Nvidia Treiber Release Notes sprechen da nur von GTX 680  ... ich glaube wenn es auch bei anderen Karten helfen würde, würden sie es glaube ich rein schreiben, d.h. könnte sein, dass man mit anderen Karten keinen Performanceboot bekommt.


----------



## da_exe (26. März 2013)

Algo schrieb:


> EDIT: Hmm kleine Ergänzung: Die Nvidia Treiber Release Notes sprechen da nur von GTX 680  ... ich glaube wenn es auch bei anderen Karten helfen würde, würden sie es glaube ich rein schreiben, d.h. könnte sein, dass man mit anderen Karten keinen Performanceboot bekommt.



Da steht nur als Beispiel... oben drüber steht doch extra 400/500/600er Reihe profitiert von den neuen Treibern


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Frametimes sind nicht schön. Und wie man sieht steigen die Min-FPS kein Stück beim Wechsel auf SLI - da verkackt die Engine wohl irgendwas (vor allem da ja auch im PCGH-Test die Titan genauso miese min-FPS zeigt).



Ja, irgendetwas stimmt bei dem Spiel ganz und gar nicht. Diese extremen Drops sind schon ungewöhnlich. Leider wieder nur ein unfertiges Spiel.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. März 2013)

Da steht ja immer "bis zu 40% mehr ...". So kann dir niemand versichern dass du 40% mehr FPS hast.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2013)

Vor allem beziehen sich die 40% auf den 314.07 WHQL als Vergleich. Gegenüber dem letzten Betatreiber muss sich also gar nichts getan haben.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. März 2013)

Habs mal mit meinen 680er SLI System bei Tomb Raider getestet, ich finde schon das sich der neue Treiber zumindest bei Tomb Raider was bringt, leider sind diese Schattenfehler bei den Haaren noch immer vorhanden 
aber sonst ist der Treiber zumindest in Tomb Raider 

314.07
ULTRA mit FXAA :
Einstellungen: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186779...9_862.jpg.html
Ergebnis: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186779...0_215.jpg.html

ULTRA mit 4xSSAA
Einstellungen: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186779...6_448.jpg.html
Ergebnis: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186779...0_979.jpg.html

314.22 NEUER TREIBER !

ULTRA mit FXAA :
Einstellungen: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186781...9_801.jpg.html
Ergebnis: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186781...2_414.jpg.html

ULTRA mit 4xSSAA
Einstellungen: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186781...6_134.jpg.html
Ergebnis: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-186781...2_635.jpg.html


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, irgendetwas stimmt bei dem Spiel ganz und gar nicht. Diese extremen Drops sind schon ungewöhnlich. Leider wieder nur ein unfertiges Spiel.


 
Ich denke dass Nvidia noch mal mit einem neuen Beta Treiber nachlegen wird.
Und hoffentlich kommt dazu dann auch ein passender Patch.

Ich werde erst mal einen Bogen um das Game machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Nvidia noch mal mit einem neuen Beta Treiber nachlegen wird.
> Und hoffentlich kommt dazu dann auch ein passender Patch.



Das hoffe ich doch. Aber irgendwie wird das immer schlimmer. Mir ist in den letzten Monaten kein Spiel untergekommen das zum Release wirklich gut lief. Bei Assassin's Creed 3 war die Performance in Städten unterirdisch. Far Cry 3 kickte einen gerne auf den Desktop. Crysis 3 litt am Level 1 Performance Bug. Hitman Absolution brachte den Rechner zum Komplettabsturz und Tomb Raider war auf Nvidia Karten ein einziger großer Bug. Und Bioshock reiht sich da nahtlos ein.
Echt ärgerlich.
Immer muss man Tage bis Wochen warten, bevor die Games dann mal rund laufen


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2013)

Dass du seit einigen Jahren nur noch ein Beta Tester bist der für das Testen 60€ bezahlt ist ja nichts neues mehr. 
Dafür kommen sie jetzt mit DLCs um die Story zu Ende zu erzählen. Du kannst also froh sein wenn du weniger als 100€ für ein Game mit Bugs bezahlst.
Und der Patch nennt sich meist "Nachfolger".


----------



## Der Maniac (26. März 2013)

"Das Produkt reift beim Kunden", kennen wir doch zu genüge mittlerweile^^ Aber mal ehrlich: wisst ihr, wie verdammt schwer es ist, für alle möglichen Konstellationen von Hardware ein Universalsystem zu schreiben? Wenn man das auf Anhieb schaffen würde, wäre es auch nach Utopia nicht mehr weit!


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: wisst ihr, wie verdammt schwer es ist, für alle möglichen Konstellationen von Hardware ein Universalsystem zu schreiben? Wenn man das auf Anhieb schaffen würde, wäre es auch nach Utopia nicht mehr weit!



Ja, das ist schon richtig. Aber nehmen wir zum Beispiel mal Tomb Raider. Hätte man nur einen Monat länger optimiert, dann wäre das Game ok gewesen, wie sich jetzt nach zwei Patches zeigt.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. März 2013)

Auch wieder wahr... Problem sind nur die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Publisher :x 

Mal sehen wann ein Beta-Treiber für Bioshock kommt... Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2013)

Der wird bestimmt  nicht lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2013)

Da ich gerade etwas Langeweile hatte und mir die ewigen Diskussionen auf den Geist gehen, bin ich einer Sache auf den Grund gegangen:

Dem Mythos des überlaufenden VRAMs!

Als Testobjekt sollte Crysis 3 mit Donwsampling dienen. Die Framerate sollte im spielbaren Bereich liegen, also bei mindestens 30 Fps. 
Irgendwo sollte sich ja dann mess- und spürbar bemerkbar machen, dass die 2GB VRAM meiner GTX690 nicht ausreichen und es zu Performance Problemen und spürbaren Nachladerucklern durch den "überlaufenden" VRAM kommt.

Gebencht habe ich also in 2880x1620 mit 2xMSAA. Als Sequenz diente das bekannte "Welcome to the jungle". Ich habe während des Messens mehrere Minuten gespielt, damit der VRAM wirklich schön voll ist.
4k Auflösung, also 3840x2160 habe ich als Referenezwert noch zusätzlich gebencht. Am Ergebnis ändert sich nichts. Auch in 4K bricht die 690 nicht über die Maßen ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja. Es gab während meiner Tests KEINEN Hinweis darauf, dass die 2GB VRAM der 690 nicht ausreichen. Das Spiel lief mit der hohen Downsampling Auflösung flüssig, ohne spürbare Nachladeruckler, außer wenn man komplett neue Levels betritt, was aber ganz normal ist und nichts mit zu wenig VRAM zu tun hat. Performance-Einbrüche gab es auch nicht.
Die Messwerte belegen dies ebenfalls. Die Frametimes zeigen keine übermäßig hohen Ausschläge nach oben, die auf gut spürbare Ruckler hindeuten. Gleiches gilt für den Frameverlauf. Und auch die min. Fps (bei 15 min. Dauermessen) zeigen keine Einbrüche.
Wie also schon öfter von mir persönlich angemerkt, wird beim Thema VRAM oftmals unnötige Panikmache betrieben. Auch wenn der VRAM rappelvoll ist, läuft ein Crysis 3, als einer der anspruchsvollsten Titel, absolut flüssig.
Natürlich kann ich den VRAM mit Gewalt noch mehr belegen und in 3840x2160 und 8xMSAA benchen. Aber dafür reicht die GPU-Performance nicht. Um so was spielbar zu machen, muss man die Settings deutlich reduzieren, was dann auch wieder deutlich VRAM spart, und somit auch keine Probleme macht.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2013)

Danke! Endlich hat man mal was um diese ständigen Diskussionen zu einem Abschluss zu bringen, ohne sich stundenlang im Kreis zu drehen.


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

Wie immer ein feiner Test  Aber laut ingame-Anzeige ist der VRAM ja gar nicht übergelaufen  

Kann ich aber so bestätigen, bei Skyrim mit ein paar HD-Texturmods + Downsampling läuft der VRAM der GTX 690 über und es ist trotzdem gut spielbar


----------



## Murdoch (27. März 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Danke! Endlich hat man mal was um diese ständigen Diskussionen zu einem Abschluss zu bringen, ohne sich stundenlang im Kreis zu drehen.


 
Jupp sollte man speichern und nur noch den link ohne Kommentar posten. 

Aber auch da wird es Schlaumeier geben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> (...)


 
Und jetzt nochmal in 4k!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. März 2013)

Wirklich schöner Beweis 

Es gibt ja immernoch recht viele, die denken, dass die 2GB einer GTX670/680 nicht ausreichen, nur weil ihre Kumpels mit einer 7970 2,5GB belegt haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie immer ein feiner Test



Danke 



Softy schrieb:


> Aber laut ingame-Anzeige ist der VRAM ja gar nicht übergelaufen



Würde ich mal als Messungenauigkeit bezeichnen.
Denn punktgenau 2048MB zeigt Afterburner nie bei mir an, egal in welchen Game und bei welchen Settings.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal in 4k!



Leider nicht speilbar, bei den Settings



Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Wirklich schöner Beweis
> Es gibt ja immernoch recht viele, die denken, dass die 2GB einer GTX670/680 nicht ausreichen, nur weil ihre Kumpels mit einer 7970 2,5GB belegt haben.


 
Genau deswegen kam ich auf die Idee. Denn auch diese Diskussion kam bei C3 wieder irgendwann auf, deswegen wollte ich das mal schwarz auf weiß haben.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. März 2013)

Softy und Co sind bei euch auch noch diese Grafikfehler mit den Haaren auf SSAA Einstellung ... das diese so Flackern ?
(Tomb Raider)

hab video dazu hochgeladen Tomb Raider 2/4 SSAA SLI Problem /Haare - YouTube


----------



## Murdoch (27. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Softy und Co sind bei euch auch noch diese Grafikfehler mit den Haaren auf SSAA Einstellung ... das diese so Flackern ?
> (Tomb Raider)
> 
> hab video dazu hochgeladen Tomb Raider 2/4 SSAA SLI Problem /Haare - YouTube


 
Bei tressfx habe ich das. Sonst nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Leider nicht speilbar, bei den Settings


 
Ja, da geht bestimmt der Speicher aus!!!111einself


----------



## stefan79gn (27. März 2013)

Schöner Test. Wenn jemand ein CF System hat wäre mal ein Vergleich mit zwei 7970 oder meinetwegen auch zwei 7950 nice wo man sieht das bei AMD zwar mehr Vram genutzt wird aber man dadurch keine FPS vorteile hat. Damit die Leute mal merken das AMD und Nvidia ihren Vram völlig unterschiedlich verwalten.


----------



## Softy (27. März 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Softy und Co sind bei euch auch noch diese Grafikfehler mit den Haaren auf SSAA Einstellung ... das diese so Flackern ?
> (Tomb Raider)
> 
> hab video dazu hochgeladen Tomb Raider 2/4 SSAA SLI Problem /Haare - YouTube


 
Ja, das Flackern habe ich auch  Aber im Prinzip ist TressFX bei Tomb Raider eh für den Eimer, weil völlig unrealistisch. Wer fliegt schon alle 3 Minuten in den Matsch und dann sehem die Haare aus wie frisch gewaschen und geföhnt schlimmer als in einem Werbespot für Pflegespülungen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. März 2013)

Solche Haaren wünschen sich dann auch alle Frauen DD 
Naja aber wie du siehst tritt das Problem nur bei SSAA auf und bei FXAA sieht man das Problem ja nicht, könntest du es bei dir mal testen ? : D


----------



## Deimos (27. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Schöner Test. Wenn jemand ein CF System hat wäre mal ein Vergleich mit zwei 7970 oder meinetwegen auch zwei 7950 nice wo man sieht das bei AMD zwar mehr Vram genutzt wird aber man dadurch keine FPS vorteile hat.


Könnte ich durchaus machen die Tage, ggf. sogar heute.

Ich finde den Schluss von Cook allerdings gewagt, dass in der gebenchten Auflösung die GPU limitiert (wie auch schon in anderen Diskussionen zuvor angemerkt). Interessant wäre zu sehen, wie die FPS bei reinem Memory- und reinem GPU-OC reagieren.

So wäre dann festzustellen, ob tatsächlich nur die GPU limitiert oder auch die Speicherbandbreite.


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2013)

Das Problem bei einem Vergleich mit 7970 ist aber auch die unterschiedliche Rohleistung. Man müsste die 7970er also erst RAM-bereinigt auf die selbe Rechenleistung bringen und dann erst den RAM testen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2013)

*4K Benchmarks habe ich noch als Referenzwert in die Tabelle eingefügt*




Deimos schrieb:


> Ich finde den Schluss von Cook allerdings gewagt, dass in der gebenchten Auflösung die GPU limitiert (wie auch schon in anderen Diskussionen zuvor angemerkt). Interessant wäre zu sehen, wie die FPS bei reinem Memory- und reinem GPU-OC reagieren.
> So wäre dann festzustellen, ob tatsächlich nur die GPU limitiert oder auch die Speicherbandbreite.



Warum gewagt?
Die GPU wird zu 100% ausgelastet und bricht nicht ein und das Verhältnis zwischen min. und avg. Fps liegt auch in 4K im grünen Bereich. 
Eine Speicherbandbreiten-Limitierung ist da insgesamt nicht zu erkennen.
Nur macht C3 bei 21 Fps avg. natürlich nicht allzu viel Spaß.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen ging es mir bei dem Test ja auch ausschliesslich um die VRAM Menge, nicht um die Speicheranbindung und darauf bezog sich auch mein Fazit.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, da geht bestimmt der Speicher aus!!!111einself



Extra für dich habe ich auch noch 4K eingefügt


----------



## Deimos (27. März 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Problem bei einem Vergleich mit 7970 ist  aber auch die unterschiedliche Rohleistung. Man müsste die 7970er also  erst RAM-bereinigt auf die selbe Rechenleistung bringen und dann erst  den RAM testen.


Naja, da die Radeon und Geforce  unterschiedlich mit ihrem VRam umgehen, gewinnt man mit der Aussage  eigentlich nicht soviel oder? Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum gewagt?
> Schaut man sich die Tabelle an (inklusive 4K), dann verliert die 690 ungefähr linear in dem Maße an Fps, wie die Anzahl der Pixel und damit die Rechenlast ansteigt. Die GPU bekommt genug Futter, sprich sie wird zu 100% ausgelastet und das Verhältnis zwischen min. und avg. Fps liegt auch in 4K im grünen Bereich.
> Eine Speicherbandbreiten-Limitierung ist da insgesamt nicht zu erkennen.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was das über den Flaschenhals aussagen soll.  Schau mal hier: Geforce GTX 680 (GK104) Speicherbandbreitentest

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie es sich in deinem Szenario verhält.
Immerhin muss es doch einen Grund haben, warum GK104 in hohen Auflösungen / AA deutlich langsamer ist als der R1000 und der grösste Unterschied auf dem Datenblatt ist der Speicherdurchsatz (ich meine abseits der Rechenwerke).



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen ging es mir bei dem Test ja auch ausschliesslich um die VRAM Menge, nicht um die Speicheranbindung und darauf bezog sich auch mein Fazit.


Ich weiss, spielt aber ins gleiche Thema . Die 2 Gbyte sind schliesslich auch nur Resultat des schmaleren Interface.

Hatte kürzlich schonmal eine Diskussion bezüglich dieses Themas. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, wäre es toll, wenn du das testen könntest. Zum einen um darauf zu verweisen, zum anderen, damit ich mir sicher sein kann, dass ich das richtig verstehe 

Abgesehen davon immer wieder toll, wieviel Mühe du dir gibst! Extraklasse!


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2013)

Ich habe damit gemeint, dass man die Karten erst auf das selbe Leistungsniveau bringen muss wie die 690. Ein Vergleich des Datendurchsatzes wäre sonst nicht sinnig. Wenn der Chip schneller rechnet, dann hat er auch einen höheren Durchsatz und der Speicher wird wichtiger. Verstehste mich?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon immer wieder toll, wieviel Mühe du dir gibst! Extraklasse!



Danke
Im Moment macht mir das Benchen auch wirklich Spaß



> Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, wäre es toll, wenn du das testen könntest.



Das wäre dann ein OC-Test. Speicher und auch GPU jeweils mal um 15% übertaktet. Das Ergebnis ist aber nur sehr knapp ausgefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (27. März 2013)

Hammer, danke! 

Sorry, wenn ich da so penetrant bin, aber habe leider keinen Kepler hier, um es selbst zu testen .

Wie war die denn GPU-Auslastung in den drei Szenarien? Immer noch um 98/94%?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Verstehste mich?


Jetzt ja, danke! .



Deimos schrieb:


> Könnte ich durchaus machen die Tage, ggf. sogar heute. [auf Benchmarks bezogen]


Die Radeons erlauben kein DS von 3860x2160, zumindest nicht über den DS-Gui. Ärgerlich!  Müsste es mal mit dem SSAA-Tool versuchen. Da komme ich allerdings zur Zeit nicht ran, da die Freundin einzieht und das ganze Zimmer zugestellt ist 

Mit halbwegs vergleichbaren Benchmarks wirds heute also vermutlich nix mehr, sorry.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Extra für dich habe ich auch noch 4K eingefügt


 
Nice


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich da so penetrant bin, aber habe leider keinen Kepler hier, um es selbst zu testen .



Kein Problem. Ich würde es auch eher als neugierig bezeichnen 



> Wie war die denn GPU-Auslastung in den drei Szenarien? Immer noch um 98/94%?



Ja, in dem Bereich lag die Auslastung. Wobei sie immer laut Afterburner leicht schwankt (auch in anderen Games).



> Die Radeons erlauben kein DS von 3860x2160, zumindest nicht über den DS-Gui. Ärgerlich!  Müsste es mal mit dem SSAA-Tool versuchen. Da komme ich allerdings zur Zeit nicht ran, da die Freundin einzieht und das ganze Zimmer zugestellt ist
> Mit halbwegs vergleichbaren Benchmarks wirds heute also vermutlich nix mehr, sorry.



Kein Ding. Bring erst mal das Frauchen unter.
Die Benchmarks laufen nicht weg


----------



## Deimos (28. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich würde es auch eher als neugierig bezeichnen


Ich bin beruhigt .



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, in dem Bereich lag die Auslastung. Wobei sie immer laut Afterburner leicht schwankt (auch in anderen Games).


Alles klar, danke .



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kein Ding. Bring erst mal das Frauchen unter.


Joa, im Laufe der nächsten Woche sollte das mal passiert sein . Immerhin sind die Renovationsarbeiten abgeschlossen... 

Ganz anderes Thema: Locuza hat mich auf einen sehr interessanten Artikel auf AnandTech verwiesen, wo auf die Ursprünge von Rucklern, Mikrorucklern und die Problematik der Messbarkeit eingegangen wird. Zudem sass man mit AMD zusammen, welche ihre Pläne aufzeigten, wie sie daran arbeiten (um Juli rum soll ein Treiber kommen, der die Probleme angeht...).

Wer sich grundsätzlich für die Thematik interessiert, dem kann ich den Artikel nur anraten: Link. Danke an dieser Stelle an Locuza für den Hinweis .


----------



## Cook2211 (28. März 2013)

Danke für den Link (auch an Locuza).
Sehr interessant. Da bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

Moin,

ich habe mir auch mal ein SLI aus zwei EVGA GTX 660 TI samt Intel 3930K (stock) erstellt: Bild: cimg0922albka.jpg - abload.de.

Ich habe gestern mal eine Runde BF3 angezockt, hatte dabei aber das Gefühl, dass es etwas ruckelig läuft. Ich denke mal, ein CPU-Limit ist bei der CPU wohl auszuschließen. Ich habe mich natürlich schon umfassend im Netz über SLI belesen. Trotzdem frage ich nochmal nach: Muss ich noch für Spiele Profile erstellen oder bearbeiten? Welcher SLI-Rendering Modus ist zu empfehlen? Das SLI habe ich natürlich erstellt.

Wäre über Antworten sehr erfreut.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Das werden Mikroruckler sein.
Was machen die beiden Karten an Fps in Bf3 ohne V-Sync?
(Minimal,Average)
Haste V-Sync oder Adaptive V-Sync an?


----------



## Softy (29. März 2013)

Morgen 

Hast Du schon mal mit GPU-Z geschaut, ob SLI aktiv ist?

Hast Du den neuesten Treiber installiert?

BF3 hat schon ein recht gutes SLI-Profil, daher sollte man den von nvidia empfohlenen Rendering Modus verwenden.

Ist im Treiber alles auf "standard"? Nicht dass Du im Treiber hohe Antialiasing-Settings o.ä. eingestellt hast.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

Hey,

ich habe im Treiber nichts verändert (Treiber aktuell). Spiele Ultra FullHD mit dem Framelimiter vom EVGA Precision Tool auf 65 FPS. Wie stelle ich das BF 3 SLI Profil ein? Irgendwelche V-Sync Geschichten sind auch aus. Das EVGA Precision Tool  zeigt auch an, dass SLI aktiv ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

Wie sehen die min. Fps aus? Liegen sie wirklich bei 65 Fps, oder darunter?

Hast du mal VSync probeweise aktiviert? Ohne VSync tritt je nachdem Tearing auf (zerreissen des Bildes).

Am Profil selber brauchst du nichts einzustellen. Das ist gut so wie es ist.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie sehen die min. Fps aus? Liegen sie wirklich bei 65 Fps, oder darunter?
> 
> Hast du mal VSync probeweise aktiviert? Ohne VSync tritt je nachdem Tearing auf (zerreissen des Bildes).



Glatt 65 FPS. Habe jetzt mal im Nvidia-Treiber Spieleprofil für BF3 angelegt. Werde mal anzocken und mich dann melden. Vielleicht war es das ja schon. Sry, für die dummen Fragen, aber SLI ist für mich absolutes Neuland.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

Kein Problem. Wir sind ja da, um zu helfen.  Und dumme Fragen gibt es nicht


----------



## iphone1 (29. März 2013)

@falkboett
BF3 MUSS mit Deinem System absolut flüssig laufen, d.h. das Ruckeln kann nur ein Einstellungsproblem sein. Mit dem EVGA-Tool kenne ich mich weniger aus, da ich den AB benutze und mit dem kannst Du jedenfalls alles genau kontrollieren (Auslastung der beiden GPUs usw.) Das solltest Du Dir mal näher ansehen - wobei das EVGA-Tool das auch alles können sollte

@Cook
Ich bin gerade die Woche auf SLI umgestiegen und nun nochmal durch diesen Thread geflogen - Sehr schön informativ!

Dein Test mit der 2GB VRam-Limitierung gehört unbedingt auf die Startseite!!!


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

iphone1 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade die Woche auf SLI umgestiegen und nun nochmal durch diesen Thread geflogen - Sehr schön informativ!


 
Danke dir 



> Dein Test mit der 2GB VRam-Limitierung gehört unbedingt auf die Startseite!!!



Mal sehen. Vielleicht platziere ich ihn vorne


----------



## iphone1 (29. März 2013)

Finde ich wichtig, da gerade diese vielen Geschichten um den VRam mich lange haben überlegen lassen, ob ich ein 2GB SLI aufbauen soll oder nicht - zum Glück habe ichs gemacht und bin nicht auf den 4GB-musst-Du-haben Irrglauben reingefallen


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

Ja, das ist im Moment echt ein Problem. Ich habe über das Thema VRAM schon so viele Diskussionen geführt. Aber manchmal redet man da leider echt gegen eine Wand


----------



## iphone1 (29. März 2013)

Ein weiterer Mythos betrifft den CPU-Einfluss,  der meistens an Auflösungen wie 1280x720 ohne AA festgemacht wird. In FullHD mit hohen Grafikeinstellung relativiert sich das nämlich gewaltig. Ich habe z.B mit meinem 4 Jahre alten 860 in TR maxed-out (also mit 4SSAA, Tessalation und TressFx) im internen BM: avgfps 61,7, minfps 44,0, maxfps 80,00) - Da soll mal einer was sagen


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

Ja, das ist richtig. Einen wirklich spürbaren Unterschied macht die CPU nur sehr, sehr selten. Und auch die älteren Core i CPUs sind eigentlich immer noch für alles mehr als schnell genug.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

iphone1 schrieb:


> @falkboett
> BF3 MUSS mit Deinem System absolut flüssig laufen, d.h. das Ruckeln kann nur ein Einstellungsproblem sein. Mit dem EVGA-Tool kenne ich mich weniger aus, da ich den AB benutze und mit dem kannst Du jedenfalls alles genau kontrollieren (Auslastung der beiden GPUs usw.) Das solltest Du Dir mal näher ansehen - wobei das EVGA-Tool das auch alles können sollte
> 
> @Cook
> ...



Denke auch, dass alles nur eine Enstellungsfrage ist.

Was ich bis jetzt alles probiert habe:
- SLI eingebaut und aktiviert (GPU-bestätigt),
- letzten WHQL-Treiber Nvidia installiert,
- im Treiber BF3 Profil angelegt,
EVGA Precision 4.0.0
   - Frame-Rate Target auf 65 FPS,
   - Frame-Rate Taget off, V-Sync on.

BF3 ist zwar spielbar, aber es ruckelt doch sicht- und fühlbar.

Edit: Gerade nochmal geschaut - beide Karten 91 bis 92 % ausgelastet.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

falkboett schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass alles nur eine Enstellungsfrage ist.
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt alles probiert habe:
> - SLI eingebaut und aktiviert (GPU-bestätigt),
> ...



 Was ist wenn du mal den Frameratelimitter auf 60fps setzt? Probiere es mal aus. Gerade bf3 profitiert auch so als tip von viel cpu Leistung. Natürlich reicht dein System locker aber deine cpu auf 4-4,2ghz sollte gerade im multiplayer etwas bringen.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Der 3930K macht auch mit "nur" 3.20 Ghz laut PCGH Bench Minimum 77 Bilder.
Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.
Frame-Rate Target auf 65 FPS.
Warum das denn eigentlich?
Wie siehts mit Adaptive V-Sync aus?


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Der 3930K macht auch mit "nur" 3.20 Ghz laut PCGH Bench Minimum 77 Bilder.
> Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.
> Frame-Rate Target auf 65 FPS.
> Warum das denn eigentlich?
> Wie siehts mit Adaptive V-Sync aus?


 
65 FPS - Weiß ich nicht, dachte mir das halt so. Adaptive V-Sync - wo stelle ich das ein?


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

[Guide] NVIDIA Adaptive V-Sync bei bei allen Nvidia-Grafikkarten nutzen!

65 Fps auf nen 60 Hz Monitor fest machen?


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> [Guide] NVIDIA Adaptive V-Sync bei bei allen Nvidia-Grafikkarten nutzen!
> 
> 65 Fps auf nen 60 Hz Monitor fest machen?



Danke, ich bin, was SLI angeht, absoluter Neuling. EVGA Precision Tool:
60 FPS - flüssiger, aber leider Tearing,
58 FPS - etwas weniger flüssig, aber absolut spielbar (Spielgefühl noch nicht so wie Single-GPU).

So, Adaptive V-Sync im Treiber auf adaptiv gestellt. Frame-Rate Target auf 59 FPS - kein Tearing und fast flüssig. 

@CSO - Danke dir. War schon am Überlegen, ob SLI eine falsche Entscheidung war.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Man muss da echt etwas Geduld haben und viel probieren um die für sich optimalen Settings mit 2 Karten hinzubekommen.
Das unterscheidet sich auch von Game zu Game.
Am besten nen Tool benutzen wo man Profile anlegen kann.
Für Radeons nimmt man die ProTools.
Bei den "günen" soll der Nvidia Inspector nicht verkehrt sein.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...8/Downloads/Nvidia-Inspector-Download-796769/


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Man muss da echt etwas Geduld haben und viel probieren um die für sich optimalen Settings mit 2 Karten hinzubekommen.
> Das unterscheidet sich auch von Game zu Game.
> Am besten nen Tool benutzen wo man Profile anlegen kann.
> Für Radeons nimmt man die ProTools.
> Bei den "günen" soll der Nvidia Inspector nicht verkehrt sein.



Meinst du, dass ich Vsync aktivieren oder überhaupt ein Frame-Rate setzen sollte?


----------



## Murdoch (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Man muss da echt etwas Geduld haben und viel probieren um die für sich optimalen Settings mit 2 Karten hinzubekommen.
> Das unterscheidet sich auch von Game zu Game.
> Am besten nen Tool benutzen wo man Profile anlegen kann.
> Für Radeons nimmt man die ProTools.
> Bei den "günen" soll der Nvidia Inspector nicht verkehrt sein.


 
Also ich hatte bislang ansich keine Probleme. Spielt sich so wie mit Single gpu nur mehr Leistung. 

Aber ich schätze ich bin auch kein Maßstab, spiele ja immer mit vsync.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

falkboett schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass ich Vsync aktivieren oder überhaupt ein Frame-Rate setzen sollte?



Da ich kein SLI-Setup besitze,kann ich dir nicht sagen was besser läuft.
Keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht die Nvidias in BF3 gehen.
(Was Mikroruckeln angeht,mein ich)
Probieren halt.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2013)

falkboett schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass ich Vsync aktivieren oder überhaupt ein Frame-Rate setzen sollte?



Im meinem Startpost kannst du dir bei den GTX690 Benchmarks das Frametime-Diagramm von Bf3 anschauen.
Dort zeigt sich, dass die Frames mit Limiter deutlich gleichmäßiger ausgegeben werden und es dementsprechend weniger ruckelt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html#a34


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im meinem Startpost kannst du dir bei den GTX690 Benchmarks das Frametime-Diagramm von Bf3 anschauen.
> Dort zeigt sich, dass die Frames mit Limiter deutlich gleichmäßiger ausgegeben werden und es dementsprechend weniger ruckelt.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html#a34



Ja, gerade angeschaut. Sieht man sehr deutlich. Ich muss halt, wie @CSO schon bemerkte, etwas probieren, um das optimale Ergebnis für mich zu erzielen. Würde möglicherweise der Einsatz des PCIe 3.0 - Fixes noch eine Leistungssteigerung auf meinem X79-Brett bringen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Nicht wirklich. PCie 3.0 ist nicht so der Burner im Vergleich zu PCie 2.0.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Der 3930K macht auch mit "nur" 3.20 Ghz laut PCGH Bench Minimum 77 Bilder.
> Daran sollte es also nicht liegen.
> Frame-Rate Target auf 65 FPS.
> Warum das denn eigentlich?
> Wie siehts mit Adaptive V-Sync aus?



Im Multiplayer wird er aufjedenfall nen Unterschied merkenmit mehr Takt. Dazu lieber 60Fps per FRamelimitter und vsync an. Dann sollte alles schön laufen


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. PCie 3.0 ist nicht so der Burner im Vergleich zu PCie 2.0.



Dachte ich mir schon. Da man hin und wieder hört, dass es Probleme mit dem Treiber geben soll, hatte ich bis dato davon Abstand genommen. Wenn man die Threads hier und im Hardwareluxx-Forum so durchgeht, scheint die Mischung für ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen bei der Dosierung von Framelimiter und (adaptives) Vsync zu liegen.

@stefan79gn
Bin doch etwas geschockt, da gibt man schon das viele Geld für 3930K und Brett aus und trotzdem ist von CPU-Limit die Rede. Übertakten will ich nicht, da ich die CPU unter Luft und mit Untervolten noch leise gekühlt bekomme.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

falkboett schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir schon. Da man hin und wieder hört, dass es Probleme mit dem Treiber geben soll, hatte ich bis dato davon Abstand genommen. Wenn man die Threads hier und im Hardwareluxx-Forum so durchgeht, scheint die Mischung für ruckelfreies Spielvergnügen bei der Dosierung von Framelimiter und (adaptives) Vsync zu liegen.
> 
> @stefan79gn
> Bin doch etwas geschockt, da gibt man schon das viele Geld für 3930K und Brett aus und trotzdem ist von CPU-Limit die Rede. Übertakten will ich nicht, da ich die CPU unter Luft und mit Untervolten noch leise gekühlt bekomme.


Es redet niemand vom Cpu limit. Aber gerade Spiele wie bf3 ( Multiplayerpart) setzen mehr Takt schön in mehr fps um. Wenn du mit der leistung ansich zufrieden bist, kannst du es natürlich so lassen. Nur übertakten ist kein Teufelswerk. 4-4,2GHz sollten leicht möglich sein. Wenn dir alles bisher reicht ok.
Habe bei meinem i5 nur gemerkt das man selbst von 4-4,2GHz ne steigerung in diesem Spiel merkt.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> Es redet niemand vom Cpu limit. Aber gerade Spiele wie bf3 ( Multiplayerpart) setzen mehr Takt schön in mehr fps um. Wenn du mit der leistung ansich zufrieden bist, kannst du es natürlich so lassen. Nur übertakten ist kein Teufelswerk. 4-4,2GHz sollten leicht möglich sein. Wenn dir alles bisher reicht ok.
> Habe bei meinem i5 nur gemerkt das man selbst von 4-4,2GHz ne steigerung in diesem Spiel merkt.



Es ist sicherlich richtig, was du sagst, aber wenn ich diesen und andere Threads richtig gedeutet habe, kommt man wohl um den Einsatz eines Framelimiters und/oder (adaptive) Vsync nicht herum. Damit bewegen sich die FPS bei ~ 60. Da wäre ein Übertakten doch sinnfrei? Oder habe ich hier was in den falschen Hals bekommen?

Übrigens, schneit es bei mir auch gerade. Wohne auch in Rostock.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Durch Übertaktung kannst du die minimalen FPS steigern, das erhöht das Spielgefühl auch.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Durch Übertaktung kannst du die minimalen FPS steigern, das erhöht das Spielgefühl auch.



Wäre ich doch bloß bei meinem i7 2600 und der GTX680 geblieben .


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

falkboett schrieb:


> Wäre ich doch bloß bei meinem i7 2600 und der GTX680 geblieben .


naja du bist von einem i7-2600k auf einen i7-3930 umgestiegen? mmh naja wenns nur ums zocken geht ist/war es sinnfrei aber naja darum solls nicht gehen. die gtx 680 hätte ich auch behalten und wäre nicht auf zwei 660 umgestiegen. Aber nun ist es so und wenn du zufrieden mit der LEistung bist passt doch alles. 
kurz offtopic. woher aus m-V kommste denn? kannst mir ja per pn schreiben


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> naja du bist von einem i7-2600k auf einen i7-3930 umgestiegen? mmh naja wenns nur ums zocken geht ist/war es sinnfrei aber naja darum solls nicht gehen. die gtx 680 hätte ich auch behalten und wäre nicht auf zwei 660 umgestiegen. Aber nun ist es so und wenn du zufrieden mit der LEistung bist passt doch alles.
> kurz offtopic. woher aus m-V kommste denn? kannst mir ja per pn schreiben



Ich habe schon alles in 18 Jahren Computerei durch, eben nur noch kein SLI. Und da mein P67-Board sowieso nicht slitauglich war und ich ein CPU-Limit mit dem i7 2600 (non K) befürchtete, da dachte ich mir, wenn schon SLI, dann richtig. Daher der Umstieg auf den 3930K. Die GTX680 habe ich hier auch noch liegen.

Rostock, da wo es schneit.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

nähe rostock wohne ich.
naja wenndu nun zufrieden bist passt es doch


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> nähe rostock wohne ich.
> naja wenndu nun zufrieden bist passt es doch



Das System läuft ja nun auch gerade mal zwei Tage. Bei Crysis 3 ist mir das Mehr an Leistung gegenüber einer GTX680 gleich aufgefallen. So schlecht scheint die Entscheidung doch nicht gewesen zu sein. Aber BF3 MP ist halt seit über 700 Spielstunden mein Favorit, dass soll auf alle Fälle rund laufen.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

KAnnst ja mal die fps auslesen in bf3 multiplayer. schau wie du oder ob du framedroops hast und wenns so sein sollte, kannst du der cpu bissel die sporen geben.


----------



## falkboett (29. März 2013)

stefan79gn schrieb:


> KAnnst ja mal die fps auslesen in bf3 multiplayer. schau wie du oder ob du framedroops hast und wenns so sein sollte, kannst du der cpu bissel die sporen geben.



Hatte sowieso vor, die Tage noch ein bißchen zu testen.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Bei den Minimum Fps kratzt seine CPU mit Standard Settings doch schon an den 80 Fps.
Das ganze auf Caspian Border 64 Spieler.
Klar kann er dem Prozessor mehr Takt geben.
Aber ich glaube nicht das sein Problem damit gelöst wird.
Versuchen kann er es natürlich.

Battlefield 3 Multiplayer im Test: 25 CPUs im Benchmark [Artikel der Woche]


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Bei den Minimum Fps kratzt seine CPU mit Standard Settings doch schon an den 80 Fps.
> Das ganze auf Caspian Border 64 Spieler.
> Klar kann er dem Prozessor mehr Takt geben.
> Aber ich glaube nicht das sein Problem damit gelöst wird.
> ...




Hoffe du hast bemerkt in welcher Auflösung und Grafikeinstellung getestet wurde? Wir reden denke ich mal von Fullhd was Falkboett nutzt.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Ähmm...wie würdest du denn ein CPU Limit testen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Meinst du Herausfinden ? Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht zu 100% ausgelastet ist und dafür die CPU sehr stark ausgelastet ist.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Deswegen ja die niedrige Auflösung ohne AA.
Da rennt dir die GPU nicht zuerst ins Limit.
Wenn die beiden Grakas von Falkboett mit Framlimiter,V-Sync oder was auch immer "gedrosselt" werden,haben sie auch keine 100 Prozent Auslastung.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Deswegen ja die niedrige Auflösung ohne AA.
> Da rennt dir die GPU nicht zuerst ins Limit.
> Wenn die beiden Grakas von Falkboett mit Framlimiter,V-Sync oder was auch immer "gedrosselt" werden,haben sie auch keine 100 Prozent Auslastung.


Ich glaub du verstehst was falsch. Ich meinte er profitiert bei BF3 im Multiplayer part von mehr Takt. Auch mit SLi/CF ist es so. Da ist es egal ob framelimitter oder nicht. Der Benchmark den du gepostet hast ist zwar schön und man sieht wie sehr die cpu limitiert, aber da kaum einer  diese Auflösung nutzt und bei Fullhd es anders ausschaut, bringt der Benchmark nicht viel. Es ist einfach auch bei sli nen Unterschied da ob 3,2GHz oder 4,2GHZ.


Edit: KAnn einer der Herren mit einem Potenten SLI/CF SYstem nicht mal BF3 testen in wie weit sich die fps verbessern von standardtakt und oc auf ca.4GHz+ , meinetwegen mit Framelimitter und vsync und ohne? Wäre mal nice to know in wie weit ein standardgetakteter i5/i7 und ein sli/cf system fps im Multiplayer schaufeln. Ne Große map mit bissel rummsbumms.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Macht die CPU bei Full HD weniger Fps?
Würde ja bedeuten das sie von ca. 80 Bildern was sie Minimum macht auf unter 60 fallen müsste.
Er macht doch seine beiden Karten auf einem 60 Hz Monitor bei 58 oder 60 Fps fest.
Wo soll denn da ein CPU Limit sein?


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

Also du merkst das BF3 wenn du multiplayer spielst auf großen maps wie sehr eine Takterhöhung und sogar mehr Kerne in fps umgesetzt werden. Ich habe sogar gemerkt wie eine verbesserung von 4 auf 4,2GHz die min. Fps verbessert hat. Probiere es doch wenn du die möglichkeit hast einfach mal aus.
Die cpu macht nicht weniger fps sondern bei Fullhd wird die gpu mehr gefordert. Die cpu schaufelt quasi daten hinterher ums mal salop auszudrücken. Und bei vielen Spielen bringt mehr Takt mehr fps auch in Fullhd und bf3 ist so ein fall.


----------



## CSOger (29. März 2013)

Ich werde das morgen testen.
Wie schon gesagt...wenn die Minimum Fps der CPU (über 60) schon mehr als ausreichend sind ist es meiner Meinung nach völlig egal und bringt nix der CPU noch mehr Takt zu geben,wenn auch die GPU auf 60 limitiert ist und diese locker schafft.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

Deswegen wäre es mal nice to know wie es sich bei sli/cf verhält. Sicher wenn du mit den min fps schon jenseits von 60fps bist mit einer cpu @ standardtakt dann bringt es nix. Denke aber nen sli/cf system profitiert auch von einem gut getakteten Prozessor. Was bringen mir zwei schnelle Gpus wenn die cpu nicht shcnell genug daten heranschaft. Daher wäre son vergleich mal schön. Also mit ner Single gpu bringt es was dem Prozessor die sporen zu geben. Jedenfalls beim Multiplayer und gerade auf größeren maps bzw wo viel los ist. Bei Multigpu wäre es denke ich auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. März 2013)

Nicht jeder erreicht mit seinem Prozessor schon 60 minimale FPS. Stell dir vor du hast einen Phenom II X4 oder Ähnliches.


----------



## stefan79gn (29. März 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Nicht jeder erreicht mit seinem Prozessor schon 60 minimale FPS. Stell dir vor du hast einen Phenom II X4 oder Ähnliches.



Deswegen bringt ja takten so viel.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2013)

Zunächst mal wünsche ich allen Frohe Ostern.

Da ich heute keine Eier zu suchen brauchte, habe ich mich mal eingehender mit dem Thema Downsampling (DS) beschäftigt. Der Fokus lag darauf, spielbare Settings in 2880x1620 und 3840x2160 zu finden.
Grundsätzlich, wenn der eigene Screen DS unterstützt, dann ist es die am einfachsten funktionierende Form der Kantenglättung, aber qualitativ gleichzeitig auch eine der besten Glättungsmethoden (wenn nicht sogar die beste) . Sind die entsprechenden Auflösungen im Treiber einmal angelegt, dann kann man sie meistens direkt im Spielmenü anwählen (falls das nicht geht, dann direkt auf dem Desktop), und fertig. Man muss nichts erzwingen, man braucht keine AA-Bits. Und das Ergebnis überzeugt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*GAME SETTINGS 2880x1620*_


Spoiler



*CRYSIS 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*BATTLEFIELD 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAR CRY 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*TOMB RAIDER*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAZIT:*

In 2880x1620 laufen die meisten Spiel problemlos bei hohen Settings. Bei Crysis 3 konnte man alles "Sehr hoch" mit 2xMSAA spielen. BF3 lief maxed out mit 4xMSAA. Far Cry 3 lief mit "Ultra" Settings und 2xMSAA. Tomb Raider inklusive TressFX und FXAA. Die Spiele liefen mit diesen Settings allesamt flüssig und VRAM Probleme gab es keine.
-------------
_*GAME SETTINGS 3840x2160*_


Spoiler



*CRYSIS 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Battlefield 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Far Cry 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*TOMB RAIDER*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FAZIT:*

In 3840x2160 muss man je nachdem die Settings deutlich runter drehen. So lief Crysis 3 nur in "hoch" mit 1xSMAA. Bei Bf3 musste man von 4x auf 2xMSAA reduzieren. Far Cry 3 lief als einziges mit identischen Settings wie bei 2880x1620. Bei Tomb Raider musste man TressFX ausschalten. So liefen die Games dann halbwegs flüssig, wobei in Shootern 30 Fps natürlich nicht ideal sind.

Deswegen empfehle ich Downsampling mit 2880x1620 Bildpunkten. So kann man immer noch mit hohen Settings spielen, und kann die Vorzüge von Downsampling genießen, wie z.B. reduziertes bis eliminiertes Kantenflimmern.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Auch von mir erstmal Frohe Osterfeiertage 

Das ist mal wieder ein sehr schöner Test  Finde ich super, dass Du soviel Zeit und Energie in diesen Thread investierst  Er wird immer besser und ist sehr hilfreich, die richtigen ingame-Settings zu finden. Zumindest wenn man eine GTX 690 hat


----------



## stefan79gn (31. März 2013)

Schöner Test Cook und Frohe Ostern an. Auch natürlich an den Rest der Bande


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch von mir erstmal Frohe Osterfeiertage Das ist mal wieder ein sehr schöner Test  Finde ich super, dass Du soviel Zeit und Energie in diesen Thread investierst  Er wird immer besser und ist sehr hilfreich, die richtigen ingame-Settings zu finden.





stefan79gn schrieb:


> Schöner Test Cook und Frohe Ostern an. Auch natürlich an den Rest der Bande



Danke euch beiden 



> Zumindest wenn man eine GTX 690 hat



Es wird auch echt noch mal Zeit für neue Grafikkarten. Echt Mist, dass AMD und NV sich so viel Zeit lassen. 
*Vielleicht hat ja irgendein AMD-MGPU-User Lust, mal einige aktuelle Benchmarks beizusteuern? Das wäre super *
Es würde auch reichen, wenn ich nur die Zahlen bekäme. Die Graphen würde ich dann erstellen, falls gewünscht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die chromatische Aberration nervt mich total - ich brauch doch keinen extra-Effekt, der das Bild _absichtlich verschlechtert_. Kapier den Sinn davon überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2013)

Was denn dieses chromatische Dingsda?


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die chromatische Aberration nervt mich total - ich brauch doch keinen extra-Effekt, der das Bild _absichtlich verschlechtert_. Kapier den Sinn davon überhaupt nicht.



Und ich kapiere den Sinn Deines Posts nicht 

Es ist doch wohl unstrittig, dass Downsampling die Bildqualität verbessert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (31. März 2013)

Aber echt 

Die Kanten werden glatter, das Bild wird genauer und schärfer und die FPS verringern sich.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was denn dieses chromatische Dingsda?


 
Das ist das Blau-Orange-Zeugs am Zaun im oberen Bildabschnitt. Es soll Brechungsfehler von Linsen nachahmen. 
Und hat natürlich nichts mit DS zu tun, meine geschätzten Vorposter.
Offenbar wird der Effekt auch pro Pixel berechnet und fällt deswegen im per DS runtergerechnetet Bild geringer aus, wie man im Vergleich auf Cooks Bildern sieht. Ich hab dabei jedenfalls immer das Bedürfnis, meine Brille zu putzen


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was denn dieses chromatische Dingsda?


 
Das sind Abbildungsfehler.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das ist das Blau-Orange-Zeugs am Zaun im oberen Bildabschnitt. Es soll Brechungsfehler von Linsen nachahmen.
> Und hat natürlich nichts mit DS zu tun, meine geschätzten Vorposter.
> Offenbar wird der Effekt auch pro Pixel berechnet und fällt deswegen im per DS runtergerechnetet Bild geringer aus, wie man im Vergleich auf Cooks Bildern sieht. Ich hab dabei jedenfalls immer das Bedürfnis, meine Brille zu putzen



Ach so. Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, was das ist. Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Ich raffe es leider immer noch nicht  Der "Fehler" fällt doch am downgesampelten Bild geringer aus  Bzw. sehe ich nicht, was am DS-Bild schlechter sein soll


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. März 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich raffe es leider immer noch nicht  Der "Fehler" fällt doch am downgesampelten Bild geringer aus  Bzw. sehe ich nicht, was am DS-Bild schlechter sein soll


 
NICHTS! 

Crysis 3 hat in seinen diversen in-game Postfiltern eben einen an Bord, der chromatische Aberrationen nachbilden soll. Das hat NICHTS mit DS zu tun, ich wollte nur erwähnen dasss ich es unsinnig finde, unter Aufwendung von Rechenleistung BildFEHLER nachzustellen, die ich nur als störend empfinde ^^
Wie man auf den Vergleichsbildern sieht, nimmt das Ausmaß des Effekts mit höherem DS-Grad ab, ich vermute daher, dass mehr oder weniger eine feste Anzahl an Pixeln dafür hergenommen wird - mehr Pixel insgesamt -> geringere Auswirkung auf das Gesamtbild.


----------



## Softy (31. März 2013)

Achsooooooooooo   Jetzt habe ich es kapiert, danke


----------



## godfather22 (31. März 2013)

Hi. Im CCC konnte man doch früher einstellen, mit welcher Methode die Karten in 3d-Programmen rendern sollen, also AFR, SuperAA etc.
Bei der aktuellen Version kann ich diese Option aber leider nicht mehr finden (geändertes Layout). Kennt ihr eine Methode, mit der man das immernoch ändern kann? Ich wollte für FarCry3 auf SuperAA umschalten, da man damit ja keine MRs hat und das Spiel sehr schlecht unter CF läuft.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2013)

Also zumindest bei NV bringt es nichts die Rendermethode zu ändern. Das führt nur zu Grafikfehlern. Ich vermute, das dürfte bei AMD nicht anders sein.


----------



## godfather22 (31. März 2013)

Aber bei SuperAA rendern doch beide Karten an einem Bild ergo -> keine MR. Meine Frage war ja auch nciht, ob das Sinn macht, sondern, wie das geht 
Ich würde mir gerne mal davon ein Bild machen und ein bisschen weniger Leistng kann ich schon verschmerzen.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Crysis 3 hat in seinen diversen in-game Postfiltern eben einen an Bord, der chromatische Aberrationen nachbilden soll. Das hat NICHTS mit DS zu tun, ich wollte nur erwähnen dasss ich es unsinnig finde, unter Aufwendung von Rechenleistung BildFEHLER nachzustellen, die ich nur als störend empfinde ^^


 
Erinnert an die übertriebenen Post Effekte bei Anno 2070. Das soll Atmosphäre schaffen aber ich persönlich störe ich daran weil es einfach unecht aussieht und habe das abgeschaltet.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Aber bei SuperAA rendern doch beide Karten an einem Bild ergo -> keine MR. Meine Frage war ja auch nciht, ob das Sinn macht, sondern, wie das geht
> Ich würde mir gerne mal davon ein Bild machen und ein bisschen weniger Leistng kann ich schon verschmerzen.



Ja wie gesagt, wenn man bei NV z.B. SFR aktiviert (Split Frame Rendering), was dem entspricht was du beschreibst (Grakas rendern gemeinsam einen Frame), hat man Grafikfehler und Abstürze. Und das wird bei AMD nicht anders sein. Die Spiele funktionieren halt nun mal nur mit AFR.
Wenn man durch einfaches umstellen der Rendermethode die MR eliminieren könnte, dann gäbe es ja schließlich mit selbigen keine Probleme mehr und man bräuchte auch keinen Framelimiter.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. März 2013)

Gabs die beschriebenen Optionen schon in diesem Jahrtausend?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. April 2013)

Würde auch gerne mal nen aktuellen Vergleich von 2x7970 gegen 2x680er sehen was davon besser abschneidet in höheren Auflösungsbereich


----------



## Match-Maker (3. April 2013)

@ Cook2211: SFR ist aber in der Praxis was anderes als Super AA oder SLI-AA. Die heutigen Spiele sind auch gar nicht auf SFR ausgelegt und auch performance-technisch würde SFR bei den heutigen Spielen keinen Sinn machen. Das Hauptproblem von SLI-AA und Super AA ist aber die Sample-Verteilung. So ist die Bildqualität mit 8xSLI-AA nur etwas besser als mit normalem 4xAA und reicht nicht an die Qualität von normalem 8xAA heran.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. April 2013)

Laut seiner Aussage in Post #1891 ging es ihm darum, beide Grafikkartren einen Frame rendern zu lassen (wie auch immer man das nennen mag) um Mikroruckler zu reduzieren.



> Aber bei SuperAA rendern doch beide Karten an einem Bild ergo -> keine MR



Im Sinne der Funktionsweise von SFR funktioniert das aber eben nicht. Das wollte ich ihm damit sagen.
Natürlich gibt es die M-GPU AA Varianten. Aber die bringen auch keine Vorteile, was die MR angeht.

Der Einsatz eines Framelimiters ist die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit um 1. die Mikroruckler deutlich zu reduzieren und 2. dabei immer noch deutlich höhere Fps zu haben, als die jeweilige S-GPU.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade dabei, noch mal Assassin's Creed 3 zu zocken. Ich habe mal den Direktvergelich zwischen Downsampling 3840x2160 und Full-HD gemacht und bildlich festgehalten. AC3 ist bei 4K Auflösung bestens spielbar mit Ingame AA "hoch", was "HQ FXAA" bedeutet.
Was man auf den Screenies natürlich nicht sieht, ist die enorme Bildruhe, die man mit DS erreicht. Das Kantenflimmern wird wirklich erheblich reduziert. Und einmal so gezockt, bekommt man von schnödem Full-HD ohne DS fast schon Augenkrebs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem hier an den Pflanzen sieht man, wie matschig und verwaschen es ohne DS aussieht.


----------



## Cleriker (4. April 2013)

Sehr schöner Vergleich!  Besonders gut sieht man die Verbesserung der Bildqualität an dem Köcher, der Bogensehne und den Ledernähten auf dem zweiten Bild.

Könntest du sowas mal mit nem alten Schinken wie Gothic 3 machen? Das ist zusammen mit den Asphalt-texturen von Fallout 3 das Game mit dem schlimmsten mir bekannten Flimmern. Zudem ist G3 mein all time favorite. Mit dem aktuellsten Patch 1.75, dem Questpaket 4.1 und der ContendMod 2.61 zieht das auch ordentlich Leistung. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bei dir läuft. Wie gesagt, muss aber nicht sein. Ist ja auch immer einiges an Aufwand.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. April 2013)

Ja, schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## Match-Maker (4. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Laut seiner Aussage in Post #1891 ging es ihm darum, beide Grafikkartren einen Frame rendern zu lassen (wie auch immer man das nennen mag) um Mikroruckler zu reduzieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, bei SLI-AA oder Super AA gibt es *keine* Mikroruckler. Wäre die Sample-Verteilung besser, dann wäre es mehr als nur eine Alternative zu AFR.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Nein, bei SLI-AA oder Super AA gibt es *keine* Mikroruckler. Wäre die Sampleverteilung, dann wäre es mehr als nur eine Alternative zu AFR.


 
Hätte, wäre, wenn, nutzt aber nichts.

SLI-AA und Super AA sind weder eine echte Alternative zu AFR, noch ein probates Mittel gegen die MR, denn man gewinnt dadurch nichts, außer eine höhere AA Qualität, aber keine deutlich höhere Leistung gegenüber einer Single-GPU, was diese beiden Varianten als wirkliche Alternative obsolet macht. So war diese Aussage von mir gemeint.

Denn ein wirklich probates Mittel gegen die MR sollte eben nicht nur die MR reduzieren, sondern auch hohe Fps liefern.
Zumal AMDs (bzw. ATIs) Super AA eigentlich nur dazu gedacht war, in Spielen die keine 2 GPUs unterstützen, die zweite GPU trotzdem sinnvoll nutzen zu können, um die Bildqualität zu verbessern, aber nicht, um die Fps zu erhöhen und nicht als Mittel gegen die MR.

Von daher macht es keinen Sinn, sich über Super AA als Heilmittel gegen die MR Gedanken zu machen. Wenn es ein so einfaches Heilmittel gäbe, sprich einfach ein Häkchen im Treiber zu setzen, dann hätte schließlich niemand mehr ein Problem mit den MR, was diese Diskussion wiederum vollkommen unnötig macht!

Noch mal:



> Der Einsatz eines Framelimiters ist die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit um 1. die Mikroruckler deutlich zu reduzieren und 2. dabei immer noch deutlich höhere Fps zu haben, als die jeweilige S-GPU.



Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## iHazZar (5. April 2013)

Hallo, 

Wűrde es Sinn machen eine HD 7970 gegen zwei 7950 im CF Gespann zu tauschen? Hat jemand schon erfahrung wie es bei 2x HD 7950 bezűglich Microruckler aussieht.

Greetz


iHazZar


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2013)

Zwei 7950 haben die gleichen Mikrorukler wie alle Crossfire Systeme von AMD -- low Budget Cards CF mal ausgenommen. Damit macht keiner CF.
Wieso kaufst du dir denn nicht eine zweite 7970 dazu?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. April 2013)

Wenn du die Mehrleistung brauchst: Ja. Sei dir aber über die Nachteile im Klaren. Wie sieht dein restliches System aus ?


----------



## Match-Maker (5. April 2013)

@ Cook2211:
Äh, ich glaube, du hast meine Posts nicht richtig verstanden (oder du weißt nicht wirklich, was SLI-AA bzw. Super AA ist (oder ich verstehe dich nicht und weiß selbst nicht wirklich, was SLI-AA bzw Super AA ist )).
Nochmal: Bei SLI-AA kann es schon aufgrund der verwendeten Rendering-Methode keine Mikroruckler geben. Zudem hat man gegenüber AFR einen niedrigeren Inputlag. Deswegen ist es gegenüber AFR im Vorteil. Der einzige Nachteil ist eigentlich nur, dass man also durch jede weitere Karte dir Bildqualität nur leicht verbessert, da eben die Sample-Verteilung nicht optimal ist. In der Theorie *wäre* es also so, dass man mit SLI-AA beim Verwenden von MSAA-basierten Modi effektiv fast doppelt so viele fps und das ohne Mikroruckler hätte. Jetzt es das aber in der Praxis nicht so, da (wie ich schon sagte) die Sample-Verteilung eben nicht optimal ist. Deshalb könnte man also auch den effektiven Nutzen einer zweiten, dritten oder vierten Karte infrage stellen. Das ist aber bei AFR genauso. Es ist also quasi jetzt eine Grundsatzfrage, da der Mehrwert von Multi-GPU gegenüber Single-GPU in der Praxis sowohl mit AFR (bedingt durch die Mikroruckler und den Inputlag) als auch mit SLI-AA bzw. Super AA (bedingt durch die schlechte Sample-Verteilung) nur gering ist. Man müsste also versuchen, die Sample-Verteilung bei SLI-AA und Super AA zu verbessern. Wäre diese auf dem Niveau einer Single-GPU, die einen gleichwertigen AA-Modus rendert, dann wären SLI-AA bzw. Super AA beim Einsatz von Antialiasing AFR vorzuziehen.


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2013)

Brauch ich für Ds unbedingt ne Sli kartr?


----------



## Match-Maker (5. April 2013)

@ böhser onkel: Nein, definitiv nicht.


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. April 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Hi Leute,

bin jetzt auch in die Crossfirewelt eingestiegen. Habe eine Radeon7950 OC Editon, und eine Boost Edition. 
Hab dadurch nun Einschränkungen oder laufen die genauso gut als hätte ich zwei OC Editions oder zwei Boost Editions.
Die OC Edition hat im Gegensatz zur Boost noch einen zwei-poligen Stromanschluss mehr. Spielt das ne Rolle?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Cook2211 (6. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Nochmal: Bei SLI-AA kann es schon aufgrund der verwendeten Rendering-Methode keine Mikroruckler geben. Zudem hat man gegenüber AFR einen niedrigeren Inputlag. Deswegen ist es gegenüber AFR im Vorteil. Der einzige Nachteil ist eigentlich nur, dass man also durch jede weitere Karte dir Bildqualität nur leicht verbessert, da eben die Sample-Verteilung nicht optimal ist. *In der Theorie wäre* es also so, dass man mit SLI-AA beim Verwenden von MSAA-basierten Modi effektiv fast doppelt so viele fps und das ohne Mikroruckler *hätte*. Jetzt es das aber in der Praxis nicht so, da (wie ich schon sagte) die Sample-Verteilung eben nicht optimal ist. Deshalb könnte man also auch den effektiven Nutzen einer zweiten, dritten oder vierten Karte infrage stellen. Das ist aber bei AFR genauso. Es ist also quasi jetzt eine Grundsatzfrage, da der Mehrwert von Multi-GPU gegenüber Single-GPU in der Praxis sowohl mit AFR (bedingt durch die Mikroruckler und den Inputlag) als auch mit SLI-AA bzw. Super AA (bedingt durch die schlechte Sample-Verteilung) nur gering ist. Man *müsste* also versuchen, die Sample-Verteilung bei SLI-AA und Super AA zu verbessern. *Wäre* diese auf dem Niveau einer Single-GPU, die einen gleichwertigen AA-Modus rendert, dann *wären* SLI-AA bzw. Super AA beim Einsatz von Antialiasing AFR vorzuziehen.



Ich glaube, du hast meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen, oder nicht richtig verstanden.

*Hätte, wäre,müsste, und theoretisch, interessiert keinen*.
Es ist ja schön, was Super AA in der _Theorie_ könnte. In der Theorie sind zwei Grafikkarten doppelt so schnell wie eine, aber die Praxis (und das ist das was zählt), sieht nun mal anders aus.

Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich noch schreiben soll, dass Super AA und SLI AA in der Form keine Alternativen zu AFR sind, zumal es ja nur Methoden zu Bildverbesserung sind, und mehr nicht.
Wie schon gesagt: wenn es so einfach wäre, die MR komplett zu eliminieren UND hohe Fps zu liefern, dann würde AMD und NV diese Methoden schon längst verwenden und wir hätten keine Probleme mehr mit den MR.


Die aktuell einzig sinnvolle Methode um MR zu bekämpfen ist ein Framelimiter und nicht Super AA oder SLI AA und was diese beiden Varianten _theoretisch_ könnten ist dabei vollkommen unerheblich.

- Mit dem Framelimiter hat man bessere Frametimes als eine S-GPU, aber trotzdem deutlich höhere Fps als die jeweilige S-GPU
- Nutzt man dazu noch Downsampling, dann hat man in jedem Game die maximal mögliche Bildqualität

Und diese beiden Punkte degradieren dein schönes SuperAA zu nichts weiter, als einer sinnlosen Spielerei, weswegen sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia den Ansatz des M-GPU AA auch nicht forcieren und weiterentwickeln. Denn es macht keinen Sinn und ist weder was die Qualität, noch was die Leistung angeht eine Alternative zu den gängigen Methoden.


Wie gesagt, ist diese Diskussion sinnlos.
Wenn du etwas sinnvolles zum Thema Multi-GPU beizutragen hast, dann kannst du dich gerne weiterhin hier in meinem Thread beteiligen.
Wenn du aber weiterhin nur darüber lamentieren möchtest, was theoretisch sein könnte, dann lasse das bitte, denn mein Thread soll in der Praxis helfen und informieren, nicht in der Theorie.
Es geht hier um ZDF (Zahlen, Daten, Fakten), nicht um theoretische Möglichkeiten. Dementsprechend wäre es schön, wenn du deine Aussagen bitte mit Links belegst und aktuelle Tests zu diesem Thema lieferst, die deine Aussagen untermauern! Ich meine, Super AA und SLI AA gibt es seit vielen Jahren (~8 ). Da sollte es doch aussagekräftige Tests dazu geben, die deine Aussagen ganz klar bestätigen und Super AA und SLI AA als mögliche Alternative zu AFR deklarieren und aufzeigen, dass sie sinnvolle Möglichkeiten zur Reduktion der MR sind!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (6. April 2013)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin jetzt auch in die Crossfirewelt eingestiegen. Habe eine Radeon7950 OC Editon, und eine Boost Edition.
> Hab dadurch nun Einschränkungen oder laufen die genauso gut als hätte ich zwei OC Editions oder zwei Boost Editions.
> ...



Das mit den Stromanschlüssen ist egal. Ich würde nur mit dem Afterbuner manuell den Takt angleichen.


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. April 2013)

Hi,

alles klar. Vielen Dank  


Edit: Ähm, den Takt kann ich doch mit dem im Catalyst vorhandenen Overdrive auch manuel anpassen oder?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (6. April 2013)

Ja vom Prinzip her schon aber in Afterburner hast du weitaus mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Dort kannst du zum Beispiel manuell die Lüftergeschwindigkeit anpassen oder die Spannung deiner Karten etwas reduzieren was zu weniger Abwärme und somit leiseren Lüftern führt. 

Wie sind deine beiden Karten denn getaktet?


----------



## iHazZar (6. April 2013)

Danke für Eure Antworten , 

@Badewannenbehüter, ja also mein restliches System würde die Grafikkarten sicherlich nicht ausbremsen (i5 3570K, 8GB RAM, SSD etc.) Eine neue HD 7970 wäre mir zu teuer  ganz abgesehen davon das ich die HD 7970 gegen zwei HD 7950 TAUSCHEN würde. Aber ich entnehme aus euren Threads, dass ich es besser sein lassen sollte, und lieber auf eine zweite HD 7970 spare 

Greetz


iHazZar


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. April 2013)

@ultramarinrot

Im ccc lasse ich beide mit 1000mhz core und 1575 memory laufen. ( oder waren es 1545 bei memory)


----------



## Ultramarinrot (6. April 2013)

Nicht schlecht 

Wie sind die Temperaturen und was für nen Case nutzt du?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (6. April 2013)

@iHazZar 

Mikroruckler hast du bei manchen games wenn du nichts dagegen unternimmst mit der 7950 genau wie mit der 7970. Meinst du mit tauschen, dass dir jemand anderes seine beiden Karten gibt und du ihm deine 7970 gibst?

Wenn ja wäre das nen guter Deal für dich wenn du sowieso Crossfire nutzen willst und dich mit den Nachteilen von Crossfire beschäftigen willst. Für zwei 7950 zahlst du ca 500€ für eine 7970 ca 350€.  

Zwei 7950 machen ordentlich Dampf und können auf dem gleichen Takt wie eine zwei 7970 Ergebnisse liefern die nur knapp dahinter liegen. Das Oc Potential ist dann nur nicht mehr ganz so groß wie bei den 7970ern. generell ist es immer möglich die 7950 auf 7970 Niveau zu bringen und in vielen Fällen auch auf 7970GHz Niveau. Manche sicherlich auch darüber 




OOOOpps Doppelpost sry


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. April 2013)

habt ihr auch schon das Problem das der Treiber 314.22 die Grafikkarten im Desktop Betrieb einfach so hochtakten lässt ? 0.o


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Ja das kommt vor. Wird sicher nicht mehr lange dauern bis es den nächsten Treiber gibt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. April 2013)

hast du dieses Problem auch ? 
Denkste man sollte wieder auf den alten Treiber wechseln ?


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Nein. Bei mir läuft es. Allerdings schau ich auch nicht ständig nach ob sich die GPU herunter taktet weil es mir schlicht egal ist.

Du kannst wieder auf einen alten Treiber wechseln oder es eben hinnehmen und warten bis es einen neuen Treiber gibt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. April 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade nur obs so gut ist wenn die beiden GPUs hoch und runter takten ... bei einer karte wärs mir egal aber wenns alle 2 karten machen .. hmm ... joa dann wechsel ich lieber mal zurück und guck ob das Problem damit verschwunden is


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

@ Cook2211: Ja, ich habe auch Belege für meine Aussagen. Hier gibt es eine Beschreibung von SLI-AA und hier wirst du sehen, warum beide IHVs eben auf AFR setzen. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Mit AFR erzielt man halt die höchsten fps und das lässt sich eben auch am besten vermarkten. Die damit verbundenen Nachteile kehrt man natürlich dann einfach etwas unter den Teppich (siehe vor allem AMD).
Und dass SLI-AA auch in der Praxis Relevanz besitzt, siehst du hier (vor allem, wenn man den Post von bans3i betrachtet) und hier. Und anhand dieser Aussage sieht man auch, dass man mit SLI-AA auch effektiv mehr VRAM gegenüber AFR hat.


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. April 2013)

Hi Leude,

ich habe nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Crossfire. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich ja ne 7950 OC und ne 7950 Boost.
Wie sieht es mit dem Bios aus? Sollte ich da auf beiden dasselbe drauf haben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal ein Lob an Irrational Games loswerden, denn meine 2 570er skalieren echt super gut in BS:I. 

Natürlich auch generell guter Thread, der hoffentlich die Vorurteile von MGPUs richtigstellt.

@ Silancer: da du eh selbst übertaktet hast, besteht keine notwendigkeit.


----------



## godfather22 (7. April 2013)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hi Leude,
> 
> ich habe nochmal ne Frage zu meinem Crossfire. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich ja ne 7950 OC und ne 7950 Boost.
> Wie sieht es mit dem Bios aus? Sollte ich da auf beiden dasselbe drauf haben?
> ...



Welche Karten hast du denn? Häufig gibt es baugleiche non-Boost und Boost-Karten aber du kannst nicht irgendein Bios draufspielen. Auf ein Gigabyte Board packst du ja auch kein Asus Bios. Z.B. kannst du auf eine VTX3D 7950 X-Edition V3 das Bios einer V2 (die hat kein Boost) aufspielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> @ Cook2211: Ja, ich habe auch Belege für meine Aussagen. Hier gibt es eine Beschreibung von SLI-AA und hier wirst du sehen, warum beide IHVs eben auf AFR setzen. Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Mit AFR erzielt man halt die höchsten fps und das lässt sich eben auch am besten vermarkten. Die damit verbundenen Nachteile kehrt man natürlich dann einfach etwas unter den Teppich (siehe vor allem AMD).
> Und dass SLI-AA auch in der Praxis Relevanz besitzt, siehst du hier (vor allem, wenn man den Post von bans3i betrachtet) und hier. Und anhand dieser Aussage sieht man auch, dass man mit SLI-AA auch effektiv mehr VRAM gegenüber AFR hat.



Wikipedia Artikel und Foren-Posts sind für mich keine Belege. Und googlen was SLI AA Und Super AA sind, kann ich selber 
Wo sind Benchmarks? Wo Frametime-Diagramme? Wo Artikel z.B. von PCGH, Computerbase oder Hardwareluxx?
Ohne solche Fakten macht diese Diskussion keinen Sinn.

Übrigens ist die Option für SLI AA in den aktuellen Treibern gar nicht mehr für aktuelle Titel verfügbar. So viele zum Thema "Relevanz" 

Also bitte hör endlich auf damit und halte dich nicht damit dran, sonst machen nachher wieder irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten hier im Forum die Runde, die man dann wieder mühselig aus der Welt schaffen muss!


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. April 2013)

Habe gerade eben Heaven Benchmark durchlaufen lassen. Hier mal das Ergebnis:
GPU Temp war bei 78 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. April 2013)

@godfather:
Meine beiden Karten sind von Sapphire. Wie gesagt einmal mit Boost, die andere ne OC Editon.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wikipedia Artikel und Foren-Posts sind für mich keine Belege. Und googlen was SLI AA Und Super AA sind, kann ich selber
> Wo sind Benchmarks? Wo Frametime-Diagramme? Wo Artikel z.B. von PCGH, Computerbase oder Hardwareluxx?
> Ohne solche Fakten macht diese Diskussion keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...


 
Soll das ein Witz sein? Gerade weil das Thema so selten behandelt wird, dachte ich, wäre es doch mal von Vorteil dies hier anzusprechen. Aber wenn du das halt nicht willst, dann lasse ich es eben demnächst. 
Aber deine Argumentation ist ja mal super, wenn du Wikipedia Artikel und Foren-Posts einfach so für unglaubwürdig erklärst.  Warum sind sie das denn deiner Ansicht nach? Denkst du etwa, die Leute lügen? Warum sollten sie das tun?
Und klar ist die Option in den aktuellen Treibern noch verfügbar: Guckst du hier.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Soll das ein Witz sein? Gerade weil das Thema so selten behandelt wird, dachte ich, wäre es doch mal von Vorteil dies hier anzusprechen. Aber wenn du das halt nicht willst, dann lasse ich es eben.



Was für ein Vorteil? 
Bisher höre ich von dir nur "hätte, wäre, müsste, theoretisch, bla, bla, bla" und das hilft nun mal niemandem weiter, denn Fakten zu diesem Thema, wie eben aktuelle Benchmarks o.Ä., kannst du nicht liefern. 

Deswegen, zum gefühlten hundertsten mal, ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren.



Match-Maker schrieb:


> Aber deine Argumentation ist ja mal super, wenn du Wikipedia Artikel und Foren-Posts einfach so für unglaubwürdig erklärst.  Warum sind sie das denn deiner Ansicht nach? Denkst du etwa, die Leute lügen? Warum sollten sie das tun?


 
Du willst es nicht kapieren, oder? Ich hätte gerne Benchmarks, Framtime Diagramme und Tests. Das sind Fakten auf denen man aufbauen kann. Alles andere ist hohles Gerede. Du kannst gerne ein Paar Benchmarks zum Thema machen und diese hier veröffentlichen.



> Und klar ist die Option in den aktuellen Treibern noch verfügbar: Guckst du hier.



Nein. Weder im Treiber noch im Nvidia Inspector gibt es bei mir auf dem Rechner eine Option für SLI AA.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Natürlich habe ich keine Benchmarks, eben weil dieses Thema auf Seiten der Hardware-Magazine so wenig behandelt wird. Das einzige, was ich von den Magazinen bisher dazu gefunden habe, sind mittlerweile veraltete Artikel von 2005 und 2006. Danach geriet es irgendwie in Vergessenheit, aber da kann ich doch nix für.
Und zu der Tatsache, dass du keine Option für SLI-AA findest: Dann machst du irgendetwas falsch. Hier ist beschrieben, wie es geht.
Achso: Wenn du willst, kannst du ja selbst Benchmarks anfertigen (quasi als Gegenbeweis).  Hast ja immerhin ne GTX 690.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich keine Benchmarks, eben weil dieses Thema auf Seiten der Hardware-Magazine so wenig behandelt wird. Das einzige, was ich von den Magazinen bisher dazu gefunden habe, sind mittlerweile veraltete Artikel von 2005 und 2006. Danach geriet es irgendwie in Vergessenheit, aber da kann ich doch nix für.



Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass du was dafür kannst, aber genau das zeigt, dass diese Methoden keinerlei Relevanz haben.

Und ohne echte Fakten dass z.B. diese Modi echte Alternativen zu AFR wären, bringt das recht wenig, außer das eher unbedarfte User diese Sachen ohne jegliche faktische Grundlage für wahre Münze nehmen, und genau das wäre dann sehr ärgerlich. Dann ist man wieder nur damit beschäftigt, diese Missverständnisse aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Und da du keine Fakten liefern kannst, wäre es schön, wenn du das Thema endlich mal beendest.



- Könntest du Fakten wie Benchmarks und Tests liefern: Alles bestens. Dann würde ich das Thema in den Startpost einbauen.

- Keine Fakten: Thema irrelevant und eher verwirrend als hilfreich.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Ja, aber probier es doch selbst einmal aus.  Wenn du der vorhin geposteten Anleitung folgst, dann wirst du sehen, dass es funktioniert. Hier ist auch nochmal der Screenshot, wie es aussehen sollte (ist aus aufkrawalls Thread im Geforce Forum(Link hatte ich schon dazu gepostet)): KLICK. Optimal wäre es natürlich erst mit 4-Way-SLI oder Quad-SLI, aber aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es eben manchmal gegenüber AFR die bessere Wahl ist (was ja auch in meinen Belegen, aufgrund der Aussagen einiger Leute, ersichtlich wird), besitzt es Relevanz.
Und zu deiner Unterstellung, ich würde nur theoretisches Zeug labern: Guck dir einfach nochmal die Links an. Dort steht, dass es Leute als Alternative zu AFR verwenden. Das ist keine Theorie. Diese Leute benutzen es doch in der Praxis.
Und was kann ich dafür, wenn es unbedarfte User für wahre Münze nehmen? Multi-GPU ist doch generell nichts für unbedarfte User.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

> Und zu deiner Unterstellung, ich würde nur theoretisches Zeug labern: Guck dir einfach nochmal die Links an. Dort steht, dass es Leute als Alternative zu AFR verwenden. Das ist keine Theorie.



Natürlich ist es das. Du kannst keine Tests, Benchmarks o.Ä. liefern und nutzt noch nicht mal selber M-GPU d.h. du redest nur theoretisches Zeugs ohne Bezug zur Praxis.



> Und was kann ich dafür, wenn es unbedarfte User für wahre Münze nehmen? Multi-GPU ist doch generell nichts für unbedarfte User.



Oh, ganz toll.

Mein Thread ist als Ratgeber und Informationsquelle gedacht z.B. für User die sich bisher nicht mit M-GPU befasst haben, es aber mal ausprobieren möchten.
Da ist es mir wichtig, dass Sachen und Aussagen faktisch belegbar sind. 

Und du kannst eben deine Aussagen nicht belegen, weswegen sie nicht zweckdienlich sind!


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Äh nein, ich rede nicht nur theoretisches Zeug. Es funktioniert doch in der Praxis und hat auch einen reellen Nutzen (siehe Links, die ich gepostet habe). Warum sollten die Leute, die es schon ausprobiert haben, denn Mist erzählen? Nur weil ich kein Multi-GPU nutze und es keine aktuellen Benchmarks gibt? Es ist eben ein wenig bekanntes Enthusiasten-Feature und deshalb findet man dazu auch nur wenig.
Wie ich schon sagte, kannst du dich ja einmal selbst damit befassen, aber dass tust du ja auch nicht. Probier es doch wenigstens einmal selbst aus. Dann wirst du sehen, dass das eben kein Käse ist, was ich schreibe.


----------



## stefan79gn (7. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Äh nein, ich rede nicht nur theoretisches Zeug. Es funktioniert doch in der Praxis und hat auch einen reellen Nutzen (siehe Links, die ich gepostet hab). Warum sollten die Leute denn Mist erzählen? Nur weil ich kein Multi-GPU nutze und es keine aktuellen Benchmarks gibt? Es eben ein wenig bekanntes Enthusiasten-Feature und deshalb findet man dazu auch nur wenig.


Wenn das Feature so toll ist wie du sagst, warum nutzen es denn soooooo viele Leute? 
Und wie schon gesagt du versuchst hier was anzupreisen, was du a nicht ausprobiert hast, demzufolge nicht mal weißt wie und ob es funktioniert und b nicht mit wie shcon erfragt Benchmarks dienen kann.
BTw. Nur weil in irgendwelchen Foren zehn mal ne irgendwas steht, heißt es nicht das dies auch funktioniert. Darum gibs ja Benchmarks.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Von mir aus, ich winke ab. Ich gebs auf. Ihr habt gewonnen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

Hier mal Frametimes in Crysis 3 mit MSAA mit SLI AA und ohne. Und was konkret soll da so toll sein, an SLI AA????
Erschliesst sich mir persönlich nicht so ganz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





stefan79gn schrieb:


> Wenn das Feature so toll ist wie du sagst, warum nutzen es denn soooooo viele Leute?
> Und wie schon gesagt du versuchst hier was anzupreisen, was du a nicht ausprobiert hast, demzufolge nicht mal weißt wie und ob es funktioniert und b nicht mit wie shcon erfragt Benchmarks dienen kann.
> BTw. Nur weil in irgendwelchen Foren zehn mal ne irgendwas steht, heißt es nicht das dies auch funktioniert. Darum gibs ja Benchmarks.



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Eben, dass die Frametimes auf dem Niveau einer Single-GPU liegen und nicht wie bei AFR z.T. schlechter. Und der Inputlag ist, wie ich schon sagte, geringer als mit AFR.
SLI-AA kann also dann sinnvoll sein, wenn AFR nicht gescheit funktioniert oder die Frametimes und der Inputlag mit AFR zu schlecht sind. Es ist nicht als vollwertiger Ersatz für AFR gedacht! Hier wird es auch im offiziellen Geforce-Forum erläutert.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

Match-Maker schrieb:


> Eben, dass die Frametimes auf dem Niveau einer Single-GPU liegen und nicht wie bei AFR z.T. schlechter



Nein, sind sie nicht. Siehe mein Diagramm


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht. Siehe mein Diagramm


Ja, da hast du Recht, aber es ist auch nicht so, dass die Frametimes mit SLI-AA so viel schlechter sind als bei einer Single-GPU, sodass es unspielbar wäre. Mit AFR sehen die Frametimes aber manchmal deutlich schlechter aus. Zudem fällt ja das Problem des doppelten bzw. drei- oder vierfachen Inputlags weg.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

In meinem Diagramm siehst du SLI AFR und SLI mit SLI AA. Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil für SLI AA. Es sieht sogar eher schlechter aus.


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> In meinem Diagramm siehst du SLI AFR und SLI mit SLI AA. Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil für SLI AA. Es sieht sogar eher schlechter aus.


Ja, stimmt. Ich habe auch noch auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben (geupdateter Post unten), dass man es nur im Zweifelsfall AFR vorziehen sollte. Dies trifft natürlich vor allem auf die 4-Way-SLI oder Quad-SLI Nutzer zu.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

Das bringt mich zurück zu meiner ursprünglichen Aussage. Zum vermindern der MR ist der Framelimiter aktuell die sinnvollste Option und für maximale Bildqualität Downsampling (oder wo möglich SGSSAA).


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

Da stimme ich dir auch zu. SLI-AA hilft aber dann, wenn man die Mikroruckler bzw. die Frametimes und den Inputlag bei AFR nicht (durch VSync, Framelimiter,... etc.) auf ein erträgliches Niveau bringen kann. Und das kann bei Quad-SLI öfters der Fall sein. Das Problem ist nämlich vor allem der Inputlag. Selbst wenn man konstant 60 fps durch den Einsatz eines Framelimiters hat, hat man mit 4-Way-SLI einen Inputlag, der dem einer Single-GPU mit 15 fps entspricht. Das ist nämlich das Problem.


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. April 2013)

Hat mir jemand n Feedback zu meinen Postings?


----------



## Match-Maker (7. April 2013)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand n Feedback zu meinen Postings?


Öhm, ja: Also das mit den unterschiedlichen BIOSen ist egal. Probleme gibts deswegen grundsätzlich erstmal nicht. Es wäre nur gut, wenn beide mit dem gleichen Takt laufen und die Boost-Version ihren Takt auch halten kann.


----------



## SiLAnceR (7. April 2013)

Hmm...wenn ich im Afterburner die Taktraten einstelle oder im CCC sollten diese doch auch so eingehalten werden oder?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. April 2013)

cook was hälst du den vom 314.22 Treiber ? 
ps. wie gefällt dir Bioshock bis jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber ?  
Die Diagramme finde ich


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> cook was hälst du den vom 314.22 Treiber ?



Bei mir läuft er gut. Bis jetzt keine Probleme.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> wie gefällt dir Bioshock bis jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber ?



Für die Optik die das Spiel bietet, läuft es immer noch nicht rund.
Ich denke, da ist wohl ein Performance Patch seitens der Entwickler nötig. Denn die Framedrops nerven.



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die Diagramme finde ich



Danke dir


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Hmm...wenn ich im Afterburner die Taktraten einstelle oder im CCC sollten diese doch auch so eingehalten werden oder?


 
Schau einfach wie das Ganze unter Last aussieht. Eventuell boosten die Karten unter Last unterschiedlich hoch.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. April 2013)

Weiß jemand zufällig von euch ob bei Crysis diese fps drops schon rausgepatched worden sind ? 
mfg an die Leute hier im forum


----------



## butzler (8. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage an die SLI-Gemeinde.
Die neue Print-PCGH hat mich etwas verunsichert, da dort ausgeführt wird, dass ein i5-2500K eine übertaktete GTX 670 erst auslastet, wenn er auf 4,3 GHz läuft. Vorher bremst er.
Nun habe ich aber vor, zu meiner GTX 670 noch eine zweite dazuzukaufen. Lohnt sich das dann überhaupt bzw. kann mein Prozessor das stemmen ? 
Ich bin halt von den Angaben im Eingangspost ausgegangen, wo i5/i7 mit 4 GHz als Sollmaß angegeben sind für SLI mit Oberklassekarten (zwar Ivy CPUs, aber mein Sandy läuft alltagstauglich, mit weniger als 60°, locker mit 4,3 GHz).
Grundsätzlich arbeite ich schon lange darauf hin, endlich mal das legendäre SLI auszutesten und habe auch alle Voraussetzungen (luftiges Case, max. Airflow, passendes NT, gutes Board, passende CPU (??)) soweit geschaffen.
Soll ich es tun ? Wenn ihr jetzt "Ja" sagt und es mir nicht gefällt, dann seid Ihr schuld !!
Bin mal auf Eure Einschätzung gespannt. 

butz


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Die CPU reicht völlig aus, i.d.R. limitieren die Grafikkarten beim Spielen. Ich habe eine GTX690 im Gamingknecht und ich merke absolut keinen Unterschied beim Zocken, ob die CPU mit 4,0 GHz oder 4,5 GHz läuft, da brauchst Du Dir also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## butzler (8. April 2013)

Puh, danke, das beruhigt mich sehr, vor allem, das von Dir zu hören, Softy . Dann such ich jetzt ganz entspannt nach einer nicht ganz so teuren zweiten Karte.
Vielen Dank !

butz


----------



## Murdoch (8. April 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Mein 2600k interessiert die 670 im Sli recht wenig.


----------



## butzler (8. April 2013)

Das ist ja echt cool, ich bin so erleichtert. Nach der Morgenlektüre sah ich meinen SLI-Traum schon wieder in sehr weite Ferne gerückt. Wie hoch ist Dein i7 denn getaktet ?


----------



## Murdoch (8. April 2013)

butzler schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt cool, ich bin so erleichtert. Nach der Morgenlektüre sah ich meinen SLI-Traum schon wieder in sehr weite Ferne gerückt. Wie hoch ist Dein i7 denn getaktet ?


 
Stock. 

Achso. Meine Aussage bezog sich natürlich nur auf die Rohdatenlieferung für die gpu. Es gibt natürlich spiele die von nem hohen cpu Takt profitieren. 

Ich hab auch mal 4,4 ghz ausprobiert. Weder im Heaven Benchmark noch in spielen war ein unterschied feststellbar.


----------



## butzler (8. April 2013)

Das ist dann ja noch besser. Wobei sich im 3-D-Mark die Übertaktung der CPU schon sehr deutlich bemerkbar macht. Mir geht es aber einzig darum, die aktuellen Spiele flüssig mit hohen Settings und 60 FPS spielen zu können und da sollte der i5 dann doch bequem ausreichen. Das 670er-Gespann wird ja wohl doch die Hauptarbeit machen.
Habe gerade FC3 @stock und mit 4,2 GHz gespielt. Das ist ein Riesenunterschied. @stock ständig sehr störende Framedrops und mit 4,2 GHz total flüssig. Sonstige Einstellungen waren natürlich identisch.


----------



## SiLAnceR (8. April 2013)

Wäre super wenn mir jemand bezüglich eines Bios Flash helfen könnte, um somit die Boost Funktionen gleich zu setzen oder gar zu deaktivieren.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. April 2013)

Zum Thema BIOS-Flash gibts im GraKa OC Abteil nen Sticky. Ich kram dir den mal raus. Bitte ist aber schon etwas betagtes How-To


----------



## Rabauke (8. April 2013)

Hätte mal eine kleine Frage- hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen bezüglich sli und Micro ATX. Hab momentan eine Asus gtx660ti auf einem maximus iv Gene-z, das ganze in einem Tj 08-e. Denkt ihr das eine zweite gtx dazu machbar ist? Das das ganze etwas wärmer wird ist klar.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. April 2013)

Grundsätzlich geht das. Allerdings nur mit Dual-Slot Karten, die dann aber sehr nah aufeinander sitzen.
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass du mit dem Frontlüfter genügend Frischluft zwischen die Grafikkarten pustest. Am besten, ohne das da eine HDD o.Ä. im Weg ist.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

Wenn Du nicht übertaktest und 2 potente Gehäuselüfter drin hast, dürfte das schon funktionieren.


----------



## Rabauke (8. April 2013)

Das klingt schonmal gut! Wären zwei dualslot Karten, vorne sitzt ein 180er Lüfter, oben zieht das nt noch raus. Übertakten eher nicht, hab da eher mit undervolten rum gespielt. Was denkt ihr welche Stärke ein nt ungefähr haben sollte? Mein momentanes bq 430 watt dürfte da Büschen zu klein sein


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2013)

Sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein, wenn ich mir sowas hier anschaue. Kannst ja die Karten bei Standardtaktraten lassen und etwas undervolten.


----------



## Rabauke (8. April 2013)

Meinst mit dem undervolten das das 430w nt reichen könnte?


----------



## efdev (8. April 2013)

das NT könnte reichen das wird aber schon je nachdem was der rest des Systems zieht vielleicht knapp.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2013)

Was für eine CPU setzt du denn ein? Mit FX-8150 wird es wohl eher eng als mit einem i3-2120


----------



## SiLAnceR (8. April 2013)

Was für ein Bios würdet ihr empfehlen, sodass beide 7950er gleich laufen.


----------



## Rabauke (8. April 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine CPU setzt du denn ein? Mit FX-8150 wird es wohl eher eng als mit einem i3-2120



Einen 2500k, werd ich evtl Takten aber nur im Rahmen was ohne spannungserhöhungen môglich ist. Ansonsten sund noch 2 SSD und eine hdd verbaut.


----------



## SiLAnceR (8. April 2013)

Noch eine Frage...ist es normal das sich die Lüfter der zweiten Karte im idle nicht drehen?


----------



## Der Maniac (8. April 2013)

Nein... nicht wirklich. Fangen die denn an zu drehen, wenn die Karte arbeiten muss? Falls ja, hast du wohl eine sehr gute Steuerung in der Karte und sofern die Temps dabei im grünen Bereich sind, ist das wohl auch nebensächlich


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Meinst mit dem undervolten das das 430w nt reichen könnte?



Das Netzteil reicht nicht. Welches ist es außerdem genau ? (Marke, Modell)


----------



## godfather22 (8. April 2013)

SiLAnceR schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage...ist es normal das sich die Lüfter der zweiten Karte im idle nicht drehen?


 
Ist bei mir genauso. Ist wahrscheinlich ein Feature von AMD ZeroPower -> wo kein Strom "verbraucht" wird entsteht auch keine Wärme.
Du musst uns schon die genaue Modelbezeichnung nennen, wie gesagt nicht jedes Bios ist gleich.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Netzteil reicht nicht. Welches ist es außerdem genau ? (Marke, Modell)



Bequiet E8 430 Watt. Die zwei gtx sollten zusammen max. 300watt ziehen, 130 für dn Rest könnt doch reichen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Nein.  Außerdem hat dein Netzteil keine 4 PCIe Stecker.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Noch ein Frühaufsteher
4 Stecker wären möglich- die zwei vorhandenen belegen eine der zwei pci-e Buchsen, Kabel kann man nachkaufen. Nicht falsch verstehen- bei zwei Karten wäre ein neues nt auch noch drin, aber bin neugierig


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Es gibt gar kein be Quiet! Straight Power E8 mit 430 Watt  Meinst Du vielleicht ein Pure Power L8 oder L7?


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Sorry, klar das L8 war gemeint.


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Das L8 CM 430 hat eine max. Leistung von 396 Watt auf der 12-Volt Schiene. Hier zieht ein GTX 660Ti Gespann unter Last 350 Watt, was realistisch ist, weil ich mit der GTX 690 einen Verbrauch von ~400 Watt messe:

Temperature & Power Consumption Results : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti SLI Performance Analysis - HardwareZone.com.sg

Es wäre also theoretisch möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Ok, das mit der 12v schiene hat ich nicht bedacht. Welches nt könntet ihr da empfehlen? Problem ist das es nicht länger als das l8 sein sollte.


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Eins von diesen könntest Du nehmen: Produktvergleich


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Danke dir, werd ich mir mal anschauen!
Vorher werd ich mir aber nochmal gedanken von wegen SLI im kleinen Gehäuse machen- PC steht unterm Dach, war dank des Wetters die letzten Wochen immer schon Kühl.
Heut ist`s bischen wärmer und schon ist die eine Karte (im offenen Gehäuse) nach einer Runde BF3 bei knapp 90°...
Dann wär ich mal gespannt wie das im Sommer mit zwei Karten wäre Also entweder ein normales ATX Gehäuse (steht noch im Keller) und ATX Brett oder mit Krach und Temperatur leben bis im Herbst/Winter wieder die Wasserkühlung kommt.


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Wenn die eine Karte schon bei 90°C ist, würde ich das mit SLI lassen  Du kannst nämlich locker noch mal + 10°C draufrechnen bei der oberen SLI-Karte.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Jepp, das ist das Problem. Wasser ist ja angeacht, aber halt erst Ende des Jahres. Denkst du ein größeres Gehäuse und mehr  abstand zwischen den Karten würde da helfen?


----------



## Murdoch (9. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Danke dir, werd ich mir mal anschauen!
> Vorher werd ich mir aber nochmal gedanken von wegen SLI im kleinen Gehäuse machen- PC steht unterm Dach, war dank des Wetters die letzten Wochen immer schon Kühl.
> Heut ist`s bischen wärmer und schon ist die eine Karte (im offenen Gehäuse) nach einer Runde BF3 bei knapp 90°...
> Dann wär ich mal gespannt wie das im Sommer mit zwei Karten wäre Also entweder ein normales ATX Gehäuse (steht noch im Keller) und ATX Brett oder mit Krach und Temperatur leben bis im Herbst/Winter wieder die Wasserkühlung kommt.


 
Dann würde ich erstmal die Kühlung in ordnung bringen und auch das Gehäuse wieder zu machen. Dann nen sinnvollen Luftstrom und es sollte nicht zu derart hohen Temperaturen kommen. 

Ich hatte unter Luft gute Werte. Maximal 83 Grad im Sli unter fuhrmark.


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

Ja, ein großes und gut belüftetes Case  würde mit Sicherheit helfen


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

@Murdoch- mit geschlossenem Gehäuse war das ganze um einiges wärmer Luftstrom ist denk ich ok, 180er vorne rein, NT oben raus, der Macho bläst hinten wieder raus. Keine HDD, Kabel oder ähnliches im weg. Wobei BF3 da auch extrem ist- z.b.Skyrim mit den ganzen Grafikmods ist da ne Ecke kühler.
Aber insgesamt werd ich da mal nachdenken- mag das kleine Tj eigentlich


----------



## Murdoch (9. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> @Murdoch- mit geschlossenem Gehäuse war das ganze um einiges wärmer Luftstrom ist denk ich ok, 180er vorne rein, NT oben raus, der Macho bläst hinten wieder raus. Keine HDD, Kabel oder ähnliches im weg. Wobei BF3 da auch extrem ist- z.b.Skyrim mit den ganzen Grafikmods ist da ne Ecke kühler.
> Aber insgesamt werd ich da mal nachdenken- mag das kleine Tj eigentlich


 
Dann stimmt aber was nicht mit dem Luftstrom. Normal ist die Kühlung schlechter bei geöffnetem case.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Jepp, das wundert mich auch schon den ganzen morgen. Aber viele Alternativen gibts indem Gehäuse nicht was anders machbar wäre. Und die verbauten Teile sind ja jetzt eigentlich auch nicht die Hitzequellen. Verstaubt ist auch nix.
Kleines Edit- hab mal aus Spaß beim BF3 spielen ein A4 Stück Pappe zwischen Karte und Macho gelegt- max. 82° Temperatur?


----------



## Murdoch (9. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Jepp, das wundert mich auch schon den ganzen morgen. Aber viele Alternativen gibts indem Gehäuse nicht was anders machbar wäre. Und die verbauten Teile sind ja jetzt eigentlich auch nicht die Hitzequellen. Verstaubt ist auch nix.
> Kleines Edit- hab mal aus Spaß beim BF3 spielen ein A4 Stück Pappe zwischen Karte und Macho gelegt- max. 82° Temperatur?


 
Was verwirbelungen und nicht korrekt geleitete Luft so ausmachen können. Bei meinem Gehäuse geht gleichmäßig von unten nach oben die Luft. Ohne Ausnahme. Ich kann auch bei 40grad das sli ohne probs betreiben. 

Trotzdem baue ich seit we an der Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2013)

Rabauke
Bist du dir sicher, dass der Lüfter vom Macho auch nach hinten und nicht nach vorn bläst. Der kann nämlich sonst keine Wärme an eine Karte abgeben, die weiter vorn im Luftstrom liegt.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

@Murdoch- Wasserkühlung muss leider noch bischen warten, aber freu mich jetzt schon wieder drauf
Der Macho bläst defintiv nach hinten raus- im TJ08 sitzt die Karte ja über dem CPU Kühler, kann es nicht sein das da die Abwärme teilweise nach oben steigt?


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2013)

Ich geb's zu, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Klar kann das sein.
Das bringt mich zu einer neuen Überlegung. Hast du mal nach einer Partie bf3 dein Netzteil angefasst, oder wenigstens den Luftstrom der da raus kommt? Vielleicht kann dein Netzteil garnicht genug Luft rausziehen, wie im Gehäuse erhitzt wird.

Am besten wäre es, wenn du mal ein Foto vom Innenleben deines Rechenknechts machst und das hier hochlädst.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Der Macho bläst defintiv nach hinten raus- im TJ08 sitzt die Karte ja über dem CPU Kühler, kann es nicht sein das da die Abwärme teilweise nach oben steigt?



Ach ja, bei den TJ Modellen sind die Mainboards gedreht.  Da hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht.

Das ist schon je nachdem ein Problem, denn vom CPU Kühler bekommen die Grafikkarten mit Sicherheit noch einiges an Wärme ab.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Foto kann ich morgen vormittag machen, bin grad zum arbeiten los. Die Luft die aus dme NT kommt ist schon gut warm,viel mir gestern abend beim BF3 spielen auch auf. Wäre natürlich ein Problem, den man kann am Heck noch nen 120er einbauen, denke aber nicht das der was bringt. Ansonsten gibts da keine anderen möglichkeiten mehr. Evtl. doch zu klein das gute Stück?


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2013)

Ich würde den macho verkaufen und eine kompakt-WaKü holen. Dann hast du die Hitze direkt aus dem Gehäuse geführt und deine restlichen Komponenten werden geschont. Zudem sind die recht preisstabil und du kannst die gut weiter verkaufen, wenn du dir noch eine eigene WaKü baust.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. April 2013)

Zu klein nicht unbedingt. Du könntest mal überlegen, anstatt des Machos, einen Flüssigkeitskühler wie den Corsair H80 zu verbauen. Dann hätten die Grafikkarten keinen Towerkühler "vor der Nase", könnten freier atmen und würden mit Sicherheit auch weniger Wärme abbekommen.

EDIT:

Da war der Cleriker schneller


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Danke euch beiden, das ist ne gute Idee! Darüber hab ich noch gar nicht nach gedacht, werd mich da mal schlau machen welche davon schön leise ist!


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2013)

Wenn ich bei Google "tj08 e" eingebe und auf Bilder klicke, dann kommt direkt ein Bild eines solchen Systems mit hd6970 im Referenzdesign und h80 (oder ähnliche). Da kannst du dir dann mal ein Bild von der Situation machen.

Jetzt ist mir dabei aber noch etwas gravierendes aufgefallen...
Wie Cook, habe ja auch ich erst nicht bedacht, dass das Board bei diesem case auf dem Kopf steht. Wenn du jetzt eine Grafikkarte hast, ohne DHE-Kühler (direct-heat-exaust), also eine die die Luft im Gehäuse verteilt, dann hast du eine ziemlich ungünstige Situation. Die Karten haben ja den Kühler dann oben und versuchen die Luft nach unten zu bewegen. Das Netzteil direkt darüber versucht aber die Luft von unten (von der Karte weg) nach oben zu bewegen. Das dürfte beiden das Leben schwer machen, da sie ja gegeneinander arbeiten müssen.

Edit
Im Anhang zwei Beispiele


Okay, vergiss das mit dem Netzteil, das ist quatsch.  Das zieht sich die Luft ja von außen/oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Das nt kannst in beide Richtungen einbauen, momentan hab ich es so das es die Luft aus dem gehäuse saugt. Denkst andersrum wäre besser?


----------



## Murdoch (9. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Das nt kannst in beide Richtungen einbauen, momentan hab ich es so das es die Luft aus dem gehäuse saugt. Denkst andersrum wäre besser?


 
Insgesamt ist Unterdruck besser als Überdruck.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2013)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Steh ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Murdoch (9. April 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Steh ich auf dem Schlauch?


 
Das es meiner Meinung nach (ohne genau zu wissen wie es da im Detail aussieht) sinnvoller ist das Netzteil die Luft ableiten zu lassen als umgekehrt.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Hab morgen frei- werd einfach beide Richtungen mal testen und schauen was such ergibt. Interesse an den Ergebnissen?


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2013)

Aha! Ich stimme dir zu damit, dass du nicht weißt, wie es da aussieht. Das Netzteil bläst keine Luft ins Gehäuse! Es zieht sie entweder von unten (Gehäuseinnere) nach hinten raus, oder von oben (außen) nach hinten raus. Demnach ist letzteres die bessere Variante. Kein Über-, oder Unterdruck.

Edit:
Klar haben wir interesse! Und die Bilder nicht vergessen, bitte.


----------



## Rabauke (9. April 2013)

Gut, dann liefer ich morgen mal bilder und Ergebnisse. Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Groky1337 (9. April 2013)

hi leute.

würde gerne jetzt noch etwas zu dem thema "CPU bremst MultiGPU" sagen.

ich selber habe mit meinem 2500k die erfahrung gemacht, dass die prozessorauslastung bei zb. BF3 (max details,FullHD) bei 100% liegt, wenn die CPU mit stock takt(3,3GHz) läuft. habe durchs OC rund 20-40 FPS mehr. natürlich ist das bei den 80 FPS die ich ohne CPU OC habe nicht so relevant , aber dennoch habe ich meine CPU schon ans limit bringen können.

grüße aus Regensburg


----------



## Rabauke (10. April 2013)

So, nun hier mal die versprochenen Ergebnisse. ZUerst einmal das Bild vom inneren des "Opfers":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da meine Tochter meinte an Papa`s freien Tag krank werden zu müssen konnt ich das ganze leider nicht mit BF3 testen, sondern ließ immer 3 Runden Valley Benchmark laufen und hab den höchsten wert genommen. Nach jeder änderung hab ich ca. 10 min Pause gemacht um das ganze abkühlen zu lassen. Die Ergebnisse find ich aber doch sehr Überraschend:

Erster Versuch mit dem Frontlüfter auf 50% und Hecklüfter.
VGA= 89°/CPU=57°
Aus neugierde mal den Hecklüfter ausgebaut, dann kam die große Überraschung:
Mit dem Frontlüfter auf 100%.
VGA=72°/CPU=39°
Mit Frontlüfter auf 50%.
VGA=71°/CPU=42°
Ohne Frontlüfter.
VGA=72°/CPU=49°

Diese Versuche waren mit dem Netzteillüfter nach oben, sprich er zog Frischluft von aussen an. Überrascht war ich das der Hecklüfter wohl irgendwie den Luftfluss massiv gestört haben muss (Einbaurichtung war aber korrekt ) Auch überraschend fand ich das der Frontlüfter zwar die CPU Temperatur beeinflusst, aber kaum auf die Temperatur der Grafikkarte.

Danach das ganze umgebaut, Netzteillüfter nach unten.

Frontlüfter auf 100%.
VGA= 74°/CPU=52°
Frontlüfter auf 50%.
VGA=73°/CPU=44°
Ohne Frontlüfter.
VGA=74°/CPU=53°

Das mit dem Frontlüfter auf 50% hab ich mehrfach probiert, da ich verwundert bin das hier die CPU Temperatur niedriger ist. Die Ergebnisse blieben aber (ungefähr) gleich.

Zum schluss hab ich noch was ganz anderes probiert; das ganze Gehäuse auf den Kopf gestellt, damit die Karte nicht die abwärme der CPU abbekommt. Hab da nur einen Test ohne den Frontlüfter gemacht:
VGA=62°/ CPU=52°.

Ihr scheint also recht gehabt zu haben damit das die CPU die Karte aufheizt! Da ich Wasserkühler für die CPU und Anschlüsse/Schläuche noch da hab werd ich nächsten Monat mal schauen günstig an nen Mora (hat ich eh für den Herbst geplant) und eine Pumpe zu kommen. Mal schauen was sich dann ergibt.
Gemessen wurden die Temperaturen übrigens mit Coretemp für die CPU und dem Inspector für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2013)

Ich würde mal behaupten, der Hecklüfter hat nicht genug Luft nach außen gebracht, so dass mehr Luft rein kam, als raus konnte. Murdoch hat ja auch schon gesagt, dass man besser Unterdruck als Überdruck im Gehäuse haben sollte. Durch den Druck vom Frontlüfter hat sich bestimmt die Luft hinter dem CPU-Kühler gestaut und die darüberliegende Karte aufgeheizt. Zudem hab ich auch recht gehabt mit meiner Vermutung. Wenn deine Karte und das Netzteil gegeneinander arbeiten steigen auch die Temps.

Die Frage hier ist jetzt natürlich... wieso hat der Hecklüfter so versagt?

Edit
Hast du mal den Lüfter vom Macho auf der Rückseite vom Kühler montiert? Also fast vor dem Heckgitter?


----------



## Rabauke (10. April 2013)

Nein, noch nicht probiert. Was denkst du was das bringen könnte? Am interessantesten find ich das der frontlüfter eigentlich keine Auswirkung hat, scheinbar saugt der Macho genügend Luft an?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

Der Frontlüfter ist auch für die HDDs gedacht. Die produzieren ja auch Wärme


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2013)

Mag sein, trotzdem ist es der einzige Punkt, wo Luft ins Gehäuse geblasen Prid. Der sollte schon Auswirkungen auf die Temperatur haben. Es sei denn... du hast 40° im Zimmer


----------



## Rabauke (10. April 2013)

Die hdd sitzt seit heut in 5,25 Schacht- endlich Ruhe
Und die Temperaturen sprechen ja dagegen das der  frontlüfter einen großen Einfluss hat, jedenfalls bei der Grafikkarte. Würde schätzen das der Macho durch die große Öffnung in der Front für genug Durchzug sorgt. Raumtemperatur hab ich nicht gemessen, dürfte heut aber so bei der außentemperatur liegen


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Die hdd sitzt seit heut in 5,25 Schacht- endlich Ruhe



Wie hast Du sie denn entkoppelt? Eigenbau oder was fertiges gekauft?


----------



## Rabauke (10. April 2013)

Zählt Schaumstoff drunter als Eigenbau?  Hatte von ner alten Grafikkarten Verpackung nich etwas festeren daheim, da liegt sie nun drauf. Den Platz vorne und sn den Seiten auch noch mit Schaumstoff aus gefüllt. Nun nicht mehr zu hören, muss heut Abend nur mal nach der Temperatur der Platte schauen.


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Ja, die Temperaturen solltest Du auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten, wenn die Platte mehr oder weniger ringsherum mit Schaumstoff eingepackt ist.

Ich hatte es bei meinem alten Gehäuse mit Elastic-Band gemacht, hat auch super funktioniert : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html


----------



## Rabauke (10. April 2013)

Ok, das sieht auch mal gut aus! Dürfte vor allem "luftiger" sein. Am Wochenende mal nen kleinen Besuch im Baumarkt machen.


----------



## Softy (10. April 2013)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Ok, das sieht auch mal gut aus! Dürfte vor allem "luftiger" sein. Am Wochenende mal nen kleinen Besuch im Baumarkt machen.



Gibt es auch in größeren Kaufhäusern in der Haushaltswarenabteilung. Am besten nimmt man "Knopfloch-Elasticband", dann erspart man sich das Geknote.

So, jetzt aber BTT zu SLI / CF, sonst kommt Cookie und dann: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabauke (10. April 2013)

Lieber nicht 
Danke erstmal am alle für die vielen Meinungen, komm dann wieder wenn's mit der zweiten Karte soweit ist!


----------



## TechGuru (10. April 2013)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar möchte ich wissen, ob zwei Gpus mit je 50% leistung mit Vsync die gleiche Leistung wie eine Gpu mit 100% haben. Stimmt das so, oder gibt es da bei den Dual-Gpus noch Verluste durch die Sli bzw. Crossfire Brücke.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Murdoch (10. April 2013)

MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar möchte ich wissen, ob zwei Gpus mit je 50% leistung mit Vsync die gleiche Leistung wie eine Gpu mit 100% haben. Stimmt das so, oder gibt es da bei den Dual-Gpus noch Verluste durch die Sli bzw. Crossfire Brücke.
> Danke im Voraus.


 
Verstehe die frage nicht.


----------



## TechGuru (10. April 2013)

Ob wenn ich 2 Gpus, je 50 Indexpunkte, im Sli oder Crossfire habe, und auf 60 fps(100% Auslastung)  begrenze, ich die gleiche Leistung wie mi einer Gpu mit 100 Indexpunkten(100% Auslastung) hätte.


----------



## SiLAnceR (10. April 2013)

Wisst ihr was krass ist; hab doch jetzt Crossfire mit zwei 7950 am Laufen. Trotz allem zickt Crysis3 mit ultra Einstellungen mit 24 frames rum. 
Kann doch nicht sein! So ein Hardwarefresser das Game.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (10. April 2013)

Hast du AA aktiviert?


----------



## SiLAnceR (10. April 2013)

Yap...alles auf full! Alles was die ingame Einstellungen hergeben.


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. April 2013)

Sollte ich da was ändern oder? Zu krass?


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. April 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso. Ist wahrscheinlich ein Feature von AMD ZeroPower -> wo kein Strom "verbraucht" wird entsteht auch keine Wärme.
> Du musst uns schon die genaue Modelbezeichnung nennen, wie gesagt nicht jedes Bios ist gleich.


 

Hi godfather, hier nun mal meine Grakatypen:
HD7950 3G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/DVI-I/DUAL MINI DP WITH BOOST
HD7950 3G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/DVI-I/DUAL MINI DP OC Version

Beide sind von Sapphire. Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (13. April 2013)

AA frisst extremst viel Leistung. Ich hab bei 2560x1600 bei Hitman Absolution in manchen Levelbereichen auch schlechte fps wenn ich AA voll aufgerissen habe. Stells am besten mal runter und schau wie sich die fps verhalten. Ich hab bei Hitman Absolution mal versucht zu entscheiden was besser aussieht (4xAA oder 8xAA) und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das 8xAA an manchen winzigen Stellen anders aussieht aber nicht besser oder schlechter. 


Bei mir schaltet die zweite Grafikkarte nicht ab. Hab aber auch ULPS deaktiviert weil das sehr oft zu Performanceprobleme führt, kA ob sie sonst abschalten würde.


Doppelposts sind übrigens zu vermeiden. Nutze dazu bitte beim nächsten mal den Bearbeiten Button.


----------



## SiLAnceR (13. April 2013)

ULPS?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (13. April 2013)

Ultra Low Power State

Ist nen Stromsparmechanismus der die zweite Grafikkarte im 2D Betrieb deaktiviert.

Ob das ULPS uach die Kühler abstellt weis ich allerdings nicht. 

Wenn du probleme mit ungleichmäßiger Auslastung beim Spielen hast und dadurch framedrops kannst du das mal ausschalten. Oder mal ausschalten und nachsehen ob der Lüfter der zweiten Karte sichd anach dreht.



Entweder mit Sapphire Trixx oder der neusten Version vom Msi Afterburner.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

Durch ULPS konnte ich teils im 2D modus nicht mehr Afterbruner oder GPUz starten, is mir das ganze Sys eingefrohren.
außerdem is die 2 Karte manchmal nicht sofort wieder "gestartet" wenn ein Spiel startete, was auch zu bugs geführt hat.
Bei mir ist es daher immer Deaktiviert


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

reicht eigentlich ein I5 3570K stock für eine GTX 690 in FullHD 1920x1200?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Das kannst du doch eigentlich am besten direkt selbst testen 

Wenn deine Cpu beim zocken oft komplett ausgelastet ist, deine 690 aber nur bei 75% Auslastung rumdümpelt ist die Cpu zu langsam.

Dann kannst du entweder die Cpu übertakten und bekommst mehr Fps oder du stellst Downsampling ein und hast gleich viele fps zudem aber nen besseres Bild.


Pauschal kann man das eigentlich eh nicht beantworten, kommt immer ganz auf die Anwendung an.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Generell gesagt: Ja, eine CPU-Übertaktung lohnt sich. Denn wenn du die Grafikeinstellungen weit aufdrehst - das geht bei der 690 ja gut - verschiebest du das GPU-Limit weiter nach oben und die CPU limitiert zu erst. Ist aber vom Spiel abhängig,


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

The witcher II mit übersampling lastet meine GTX 690 voll aus. BF3 mit 4 mal SGSAA und 4 mal MSAA im spiel nur 80% auslastung. 
kein unterschied in BF3 ob jetzt stock oder 4.5ghz, also gefühlt. natürlich spiele ich mit Vsync und sehe die maximum FPS nicht.
bin aber der meinung man muss garnicht übertakten, nur wenn man punkte in benchmarks sammelt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

@Badewannenentchen:
Wenn er die Grafikeinstellungen aufdreht verschiebt er das GPU Limit doch eher nach unten in Richtung CPU Limit?


Edit: Wenn du deine 60 fps hast und alles geschmeidig läuft brauchst du natürlich nicht übertakten, da hast du vollkommen recht. 

Später mal, wenn die 60 Fps auch mal unterschritten werden lohnt es sich dann schon.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

wenn man die qualitätseinstellungen hochschraubt, limitiert meist eher die grafikkarte. daher eher in richtung gpulimit, die karte muss mehr tuen.

1280x1024=cpulimit
1600er auflösung=cpulimit wird weniger
1900er auflösung=eher gpulimit
2500er auflösung=meist nur die grafikkarte.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Das kommt wirklich krass drauf an. In dem neuen Anno soll bei vielen Einwohnern sehr schnell die Cpu limitieren. Beim neuen Arma 3 limitiert auch eher die Cpu beim einstellen von hohen Sichtweiten. Und auch auf einem vollen BF3 64Player Server kann der 3570k @Stock mal unter kurz die 60 Fps fallen.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

ja klar es gibt ja auch noch CPUlastige spiele und Gpulastige spiele. Anno geht stark auf die cpu.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> @Badewannenentchen:
> Wenn er die Grafikeinstellungen aufdreht verschiebt er das GPU Limit doch eher nach unten in Richtung CPU Limit?



Sagen wir es so: Mit aufgedrehten Einstellungen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass die CPU limitiert


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Die meisten Grafikeinstellungen fordern eher die Gpu als die Cpu. Nicht umsonst werden CPUs doch mit kleinen Auflösungen und niedrigen Grafikdetails gebencht?! Deswegen ist es doch Fakt, dass bei höheren >Grafik<-einstellungen eher die Grafikkarte limitiert.. 

Oder steh ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot

genau so ist es, du stehst nicht auf dem schlauch.


----------



## StefanStg (16. April 2013)

@Westcoast

Du kannst das ziemlich einfach mit Fraps testen. Habe ich auch schon gemacht. Du musst unter Benchmark Settings ein Häckchen bei MinMaxAvg setzen. Dann gehst du in ein Spiel und drückst F11 danach nimmt Fraps die FPS auf und du kannst kontrollieren.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

StefanStg

zu welchem ergebnis bist du bei dir gekommen? habe gerade das system frisch aufgesetzt, bin von Gigabyte auf MSI gewechselt. 
Battelfield 3 updatet gerade, bei allen erweiterungen dauert es ein bischen.


----------



## StefanStg (16. April 2013)

Ich habe einmal mit 3,5GHz und dann mit 4,5GHz getestet aber sehr viel hat es nicht gebracht. Nur die Min FPS sind leicht gestiegen aber nicht was den Mehrverbraucht gerechtfertigt. Bei mir liegt es aber daran das ich nur eine GTX 680 habe und die Limitiert schon bei 3,5GHz. Mit deiner GTX 690 könnte das schon anders ausschauen.

Von Gigabyte auf MSI warum denn das?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich weil Msi toll ist 

Edit: und nicht so Mainstream


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

Die USB Hubs beim Z77X UD3H haben mich geärgert und das MPower sieht besser aus von den farben.


----------



## StefanStg (16. April 2013)

Das MPower wollte ich mir auch fast kaufen aber dann habe ich rausgefunden das es kein Offset Modus hat. Ab da hat sich die Sache mit MSI erledigt


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

ich finde Offset nicht zwingend notwendig, man kann ja manuell die spannung fest einstellen.


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

Hat MSI da nicht (wenigstens ansatzweise) nachgebessert? Ich glaube, dass es sowas wie Advanced VDroop Control gibt, mit dem man die Spannung im Idle absenken kann 

@Westcoast
Hast Du das aktuellste BIOS drauf? Könntest Du vllt. bei Gelegenheit mal im BIOS schauen, ob es so eine Option gibt und welche Spannung  dann im Idle anliegt?


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hat MSI da nicht (wenigstens ansatzweise) nachgebessert? Ich glaube, dass es sowas wie Advanced VDroop Control gibt, mit dem man die Spannung im Idle absenken kann


 
Den Quatsch hast du bei EVGA boards.


----------



## Softy (16. April 2013)

Nöö : Z77 MPower Vdroop offset problem.

P.S. EVGA baut Boards?


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

habe bios 17.6 und 17.7 ist am aktuellsten. werde mal schauen, geht jetzt leider nicht, weil ich gerade battelfield 3 update mit den 4 erweiterungen.
ich glaube ich hatte VDroop Control gesehen im bios.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Ich hatte meine Cpu schon übertaktet und sie hat im Idle trotzdem auf 1600Mhz runtergetaktet. Was ich da genau eingestellt hatte weis ich nicht mehr genau, momentan läuft sie @Stock.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. April 2013)

Es geht nicht ums runtertakten. Es geht darum, ob das Board im Idle nicht nur den Takt, sondern auch die Spannung senkt.

@topic: SLI mit 2 3slot Karten ohne platz zum atmen ist nix, oder?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Ah ok, danke 

Wenig Platz ist doof. Die erste Karte wird dann ziemlich heiß werden. Willst du dir ne zweite zulegen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. April 2013)

Ja, genau das 

Ich überlege immer noch. Es gibt 2, 3 die mir gefallen. Beide halt mit 2,5 - 3 Slots und die xonar muss auch rein...


----------



## Ultramarinrot (16. April 2013)

Was sollen es denn für welche werden?

Kommt ne Dualslotkarte als primäre nicht in Frage? Wieviele Lanes hast du denn zur Verfügung? Nicht das eine der Karten dann nur mit 4x läuft wenn die Xonar noch mit drin ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (16. April 2013)

die Xonar muss nicht in den PCIe 

ps: GFL? What da F*#§, letzt noch "ich will downgraden, ein i3 reicht auch"


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Nöö : Z77 MPower Vdroop offset problem.
> 
> P.S. EVGA baut Boards?


 
Manchmal.  



> Z77 FTW vdroop control - either overshooting or below specified


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. April 2013)

Die lanes müssten passen. Die 1. Hab ich schon hier. Eine DCII. Ich dachte an eine POV oder Gainward.


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

habe jetzt auf 4.5ghz getaktet bei 1.2 volt. nur taktet die cpu nicht herunter obwohl C1e, EIST und C-STATE aktiv sind. leider keine offset möglichkeit.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. April 2013)

Hast du die Windows Energiespareinstellungen richtig konfiguriert ?


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

die energieeinstellungen sind auf ausbalanciert gestellt. ist wohl ein problem vom board. weiss aber nicht wie ich es umgehen kann.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. April 2013)

Sonst zufrieden mit dem M-Power?


----------



## Westcoast (16. April 2013)

ja sehr zufrieden, das system bootet schnell und alles andere funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## iphone1 (19. April 2013)

Wenn ich oc taktet mein MPower auch nicht runter - hab auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Das ist hier allerdings offtopic


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. April 2013)

Ich hab die beste Frage des Tages und ich hoffe auf viele innovative Antworten  

Wofür braucht man ein SLI System ?


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

Für mehr Grafikleistung 

Sinnvoll und notwendig ist SLI z.B. für Spielen auf mehreren Monitoren oder Monitore mit WQHD-Auflösung oder Spielen in 3D.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. April 2013)

Damit mein BF3 nicht mehr laggt


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

Für Tetris und Pacman mit 16x AA + AF + Downsampling


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Für Tetris und Pacman mit 16x AA + AF + Downsampling


 Das Spiel startet bei mir nicht 

@ topic: Um nochmal auf 2x 3Slot zurückzukommen: Hat das schon mal einer ausprobiert?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Wofür braucht man ein SLI System ?


 
Wenn das CF System wegen mieser Treiber nicht läuft.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. April 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle die schon sowas gemacht haben und zwar ist Downsampling auf einen Plasma Fernseher 42** möglich ? 

Bzw. wie stellt man Downsampling bei 2x680er Karten richtig ein und wurde dieses Problem mit dem Roten Bild schon behoben ?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (20. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das Spiel startet bei mir nicht
> 
> @ topic: Um nochmal auf 2x 3Slot zurückzukommen: Hat das schon mal einer ausprobiert?


 


Ich hab einen Lüfter direkt ans Ende meiner Beiden Grakas gefrickelt, sodass der direkt kalte Luft von außen zwischen die beiden pustet. Hab sogar noch eine art Trichter dazwischen gebaut damit die Luft noch gezielter zwischen die beiden kommt (Werde den aktuellen aus Pappe bald durch eine schwarze Plexiglas Vorrichtung ersetzten, weil das Ding nochmal deutliche Besserung bringt). 

Das Ergebnis ist sehr deutlich. Karte Nummer 1 bekommt wesentlich mehr Luft und die Temperatur gleicht jetzt nahezu der von Graka 1.


Der Temperaturunterschied der beiden Karten war vorher deutlich größer als jetzt und das obwohl es nur zwei 2Slot Karten sind und zwischen den beiden noch ein ganzer Slot platz ist.


Kurz um, vergiss es.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. April 2013)

Warum nimmst du nicht eine Dual Slot in den 1. Slot und deine DCII in den 2. PCIe Slot ?


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2013)

Oder, du rüstest die obere mit einem Accelero Xtreme aus. Der belegt "nur" 2'5 Slots und hat keine gerade Oberseite. Er kann also auch bei wenig Platz, ordentlich Luft auf die Karte blasen. Zudem ist er sehr leise.


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> @ topic: Um nochmal auf 2x 3Slot zurückzukommen: Hat das schon mal einer ausprobiert?



Würde ich nur bei einem Board mit hohem Abstand zwischen den beiden PCIe-Slots machen, wie es z.B. beim ASUS P8Z77 WS, Z77  der Fall ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Asus Board mehr kaufen würde .


----------



## Brez$$z (20. April 2013)

Ja geforce hat nun auch seine erfahrung gemacht 
Er Liebt nun sein Board


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich nur bei einem Board mit hohem Abstand zwischen den beiden PCIe-Slots machen, wie es z.B. beim ASUS P8Z77 WS, Z77  der Fall ist.


 Ja, das werde ich dann bei der Boardwahl berücksichtigen


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Asus Board mehr kaufen würde .


 +1

@ Ultramarinrotanke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht
@ Cleriker: Auch eine Idee  Ich werde mich mal damit beschäftigen
@Entchen () : Wird dann doch auf eine Dual Slot Karte hinauslaufen... Schade, die Gainward fand ich schick. 

BTW: Wenn ein Accelero geht, müsste doch auch eine Jetstream gehen, oder?  Auch da sind die Lüfter ja nicht gerade...


----------



## Brez$$z (20. April 2013)

Bei den kühler um AsusLover


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. April 2013)

Dafür bin ich zu faul Dazu sieht der accelero shice aus Aber die Option halte ich mir offen


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Asus Board mehr kaufen würde .


 
Hast Du eigentlich diesen öminösen CLRTC_SW-Jumper gefunden ?


----------



## Softy (20. April 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich diesen öminösen CLRTC_SW-Jumper gefunden ?



Nö. Der ist zwar in den FAQ zum Board erwähnt, in Wirklichkeit aber nicht vorhanden   Asus halt, mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr


----------



## butzler (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte gerne mal einen Tipp, welcher Treiber für mein SLI System angezeigt ist. Ich habe jetzt schon etliche probiert, momentan den 320.00, aber in Spielen gibt es unerträgliche und langanhaltende Framedrops auf 20 -30 FPS, egal ob mit oder ohne Vsync oder Framelimiter. Die 3d-Benchmarks laufen alle problemlos mit angemessener Punktzahl, aber die spiele ich nicht so gerne . Mit wäre es schon wichtig, dass ich meine Games flüssig spielen kann, deshalb habe ich die zweite GTX 670 schließlich gekauft.
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

butz


----------



## Der Maniac (26. April 2013)

Stellt sich die Frage: Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du, wie sind die Grafikeinstellungen? Ich kann z.B. BF3 nur auf Mittel spielen, trotz 680er OC SLI (Ok, könnte an der Auflösung von 5760*1080 liegen *g*)

Und vor allem: Welche Spiele?


----------



## butzler (26. April 2013)

Sorry, hätte ich wirklich direkt angeben können.
Ich spiele in 1080p und z.Zt. vor allem Far Cry 3, Crysis 2, Crysis Warhead und CoD MW3.
Nehmen wir FC3: alles auf Max., aber nur 4x AA. Läuft normal mit ca. 100 FPS, spiele aber mit Vsync. Und plötzlich fallen die FPS dann immer ins Bodenlose. Der Speicher ist längst nicht ausgelastet, die CPU arbeitet korrekt und die Grakas takten auch pflichtgemäß hoch - kann doch dann nur am Treiber liegen ?


----------



## Der Maniac (26. April 2013)

Oder an Speicherfehlern. Framedrops können auch durch Probleme mit dem Arbeitsspeicher entstehen, läuft der einwandfrei? Wobei FarCry 3 nicht grade das beste Beispiel ist für SLI, ich hab mit dem Spiel nur Probleme, Inputlag von bis zu 3 Sekunden, ebenfalls Framedrops etc. Und das bei nicht voll aufgerissener Grafik... Da muss noch extrem viel gemacht werden mit dem Treiber! 

Aber scheinbar sind ja die Framedrops auch bei den anderen von dir genannten Spielen (wobei ich mir das bei CoD am wenigsten vorstellen kann bei der Schrottengine o.O)
Mal mit dem Nhancer bzw. Nibitor (ich weiß grad nicht welches von beiden für nachfolgendes war^^) geguckt, ob du Profile für die entsprechenden Spiele hast und ob diese korrekt geladen werden?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. April 2013)

Welche Einstellung ist bei Crysis jetzt am besten SSAA  MGSAA oder was sollte man da jetzt nehmen für 2x680er ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. April 2013)

Einfach herumprobieren. Stell die Einstellungen so hoch ein, bis das Spiel für dich schön spielbar ist.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. April 2013)

naja 60 fps am Anfang und wenn man diese Treppe hoch geht so ca 70 fps ..auf max bei normaler 1920x1080 ^^


----------



## kress (28. April 2013)

Also für mein gtx680 sli hab ich Crysis 3 auf max. laufen gehabt mit 2xSMAA (mgpu). Damit war ich immer bei 60fps Vsync bei 1680x1050.

Wie hoch takten denn deine 680er?

Im Multiplayer läuft mein Display mit 120hz, da erreiche ich mit den Einstellungen so 70-100fps.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. April 2013)

normalen standart taktung^^


----------



## kress (28. April 2013)

Hm Standardtaktung ist immer so ne Sache wegen dem Boost. Meine 680er takten mit 1097Mhz.^^

Hab mal den Pcghx Crysis 3 Bench des Forenbeitrags von Raff (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/262562-crysis-3-full-benchmark.html) in ein Diagramm gefasst von meinem Sig. System, welches deinem ja recht ähnlich ist. (Settings: 1080p, very high 2xSMAA, in der Konsole "map swamp" 111sec nach der Schrift)

Falls vom Thread-Ersteller gewünscht, kann ich noch ein paar mehr konstruktive/informative Beiträge hinzufügen, da sich mein System ja gut für diesen Thread eignet.

Das Benchen @Vsync finde ich persönlich bei max. Settings sehr interessant, da es deutlich aufzeigt, ob in der alltäglichen Spielepraxis auch mit Rucklern zu rechnen ist.


----------



## -Downhill- (29. April 2013)

Eine vllt dumme Frage.
ich werde mir warsch. eine Fujitsu Celsius m720 Power Edition zulegen.
Mit dem Board kann man allerdings keine SLI Brücke nutzen, die Kollegen von
meinem Vater (Er arbeitet bei Fujitsu) haben aber gemeint bei den PCI 3.0x16 Slots
Macht das keinen Unterschied.

Stimmt das? Und kann ich dann beim Gamen die 2te Karte überhaupt nutzen?


----------



## Softy (29. April 2013)

Wieso willst Du Dir eine Fertig-Kiste kaufen? Bekommst Du sie günstiger? Ansonsten würde ich selbst was zusammenstellen.

Das Netzteil ist vermutlich nicht für eine 2. Karte ausgelegt. Welches ist da drin und welches Board? Vermutlich ein OEM-Brett mit beschnittenem BIOS


----------



## -Downhill- (29. April 2013)

Ich würde die Workstation zum Einkaufspreis/Herstellungspreis bekommen 
Dass Netzteil hat 800W mit einer Effizientz von 90% sollte also passen oder?
Das Board wird von Fujitsu selbst Hergestellt... hier ist allerdings nicht zu Vergessen dass es ein Workstation Board ist (Chipsatz C206, echter Quad Channel Ram; mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht...)


----------



## Der Maniac (29. April 2013)

Wenn es kein SLI unterstützt, wird dir das ganze nichts bringen... Es gibt zwar kleine Treiberhacks (Stichwort Coolbits), aber ob die auf so einem "speziellen" Board auch funktionieren würde ich stark bezweifeln!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. April 2013)

Was mir bis jetzt negativ an Crysis 3 aufgefallen ist sind z.b die Bäume die schon wieder aus solchen scheiß textur aufbau bestehen wie schon im 2ten Teil und vor allem bei den Mauerziegeln hat man überhaupt kein Tiefeneffekt so wie in Crysis 2.... irgendwie fehlt mir da DX 11  ?

is es normal das die Waffen so einen ghosting effekt haben ?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (30. April 2013)

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich Age of Wushu unter Crossfire zum laufen bekomme? 

Problem ist, das Age of Wushu nur im Fenster bzw. im Vollbild-Fenstermodus läuft und keinen echten Fullscreenmodus anbietet...  


Muss also Age of Wushu entweder irgendwie zum richtigen Vollbild zwingen (k.A. ob möglich und wenn wie) oder beide Karten trotz Fenster zum laufen bekommen (geht das irgendwie?)


----------



## Knappknacks (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Ich habe mal eine frage. Kann ich eine Grafikkarte, die nur einen Crossfire anschluss hat im 3 way crossfire benutzen, wenn die anderen 2 karten 2 anschlüsse für Crossfire haben?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Mai 2013)

Um welche Karten geht es denn genau?


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Mai 2013)

Bei SLI kann ich dir definitv sagen: Nein, jede Karte muss mit jeder kommunizieren können (wie das bei 4-Way SLI gelöst ist habe ich keine Ahnung...) Bei Crossfire wäre ich mir da allerdings jetzt nicht sicher...


----------



## Knappknacks (12. Mai 2013)

HD 5770 habe 2 von Sapphire mit je 2 Crossfire X anschlüssen, und möchte eine MSI 5770 Hawk verbinden. die hat nur einen Crossfire Anschluss


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2013)

Du willst drei 5770 im Crossfire nutzen?


----------



## Der Maniac (12. Mai 2013)

Könnte man annehmen, ja 

Wobei das alles andere als sinnvoll ist, aus Gründen... Mikroruckler etc. dürften dir das Vergnügen da recht schnell zerstören, besonders bei 3 Karten!


----------



## Knappknacks (12. Mai 2013)

ok danke. war halt nur weil ich eine dritte für 20€ bekommen hätte. danke


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

mh, ne du ^^ Spar lieber und kauf dir ne neue. Dann hast definitiv keine MR und auch einiges weniger an verbrauch.
Temp und Lautstärke wird auch weniger, also Praktisch nur vorteile


----------



## Knappknacks (12. Mai 2013)

ja war ja wegen 2. pc 

PS wass soll das geköpft heißen? Meinst du das die diese Kappe abgemacht hasst


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

Wozu braucht man im zweitrechner 3x 5770 

ja Headspreader entfernt und WLP getauscht


----------



## Knappknacks (13. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man im zweitrechner 3x 5770


 
Können immer Freunde drauf zocken, wenn se nicht ihren PC mitnehmen wollen


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Mai 2013)

Reichen trotzdem 2 5770 

Ich hatte auch mal nen Zweitrechner mit 2 GTX 580... Wurde dann für ein iPad verscherbelt o.o

Anderes Thema: Ich hab momentan das Problem, das Firefox, sobald Spiele starten, die Aero deaktivieren, vom mittleren auf den linken Bildschirm springt. Wenn man das Spiel dann beendet, springt er wieder zurück?!

Das nervt etwas, weil dadurch andere Fenster (iTunes, Teamspeak) mit verschoben werden und man dann immer alles wieder an die gewohnte Position zurükschieben muss -.- Gibt es da ne Lösung für?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal nen Zweitrechner mit 2 GTX 580... Wurde dann für ein iPad verscherbelt o.o


 
Das ist jetzt von der Grafikleistung her betrachtet doch schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2013)

Hey Cook, gibt dich noch? Falls ja, holst du dir Metro last light? Mich wurden mal deine SLI-Werte zu dem game interessieren. Die min.GPS der 680 liegen bei den PCGH-benches bei 44. Ich würde gern wissen, ob du über 60 bleibst.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Mai 2013)

@ Cleriker

Ich lese zwar noch mit, habe aber im Moment keine Lust mich aktiv zu beteiligen.
Gewisse Dinge hier im Forum sind mir einfach zu ermüdend, weswegen ich erst mal "Urlaub" vom Forum mache.

Metro Last Light habe ich noch nicht. Das wollte ich mir erst kaufen, wenn man es bei Steam günstig abgreifen kann.


----------



## Deimos (17. Mai 2013)

Solche Phasen gibts^^
Mir wäre es allerdings lieber, andere Personen würden ab und an einen gewissen Überdruss verspüren. 

Wäre auch an Benchmarks interessiert, falls Anstoss fehlen sollte


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Mai 2013)

@ Deimos

Keine Sorge, irgendwann kommt ein großes Benchmark Update


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2013)

Das klingt gut.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Mai 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Metro Last Light habe ich noch nicht. Das wollte ich mir erst kaufen, wenn man es bei Steam günstig abgreifen kann.



Ich könnte ja mal net sein und dir einen Key geben wenn meine zweite Karte da ist bzw ich wieder daheim bin

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Mai 2013)

Danke für das Angebot. Ich melde mich mal bei dir, wenn mein Forum-Urlaub zu Ende ist.
Falls du den Key dann noch hast, werden wir uns bestimmt preislich einig


----------



## CiSaR (17. Mai 2013)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Habe jetzt den 13.4 und das CAP dazu installiert und seit dem schmiert mir der PC immer ab wenn ich ein Spiel starte und die zweite Grafikkarte aktiviert wird.
Dachte erst die Karte läuft nicht stabil also hab ich die Spannung etwas angehoben aber das ist es nicht. Liegt es jetzt am Treiber und hat das hier noch jemand?
Sobald ich das Crossfire deaktiviere läuft alles super.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Mai 2013)

Mach mal ULPS aus, das führt oft zu Problemen. Dürfte mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit daran liegen. Abstellen kannst du es mit Sapphire Trixx oder mit dem MSI Afterburner (neuste Beta).


----------



## CiSaR (17. Mai 2013)

Ändert nix egal ob an oder aus


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Mai 2013)

Hast du nach dem ausschalten von ULPS das Sys neu gestartet?


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja mal net sein und dir einen Key geben wenn meine zweite Karte da ist bzw ich wieder daheim bin
> 
> mfg





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. Ich melde mich mal bei dir, wenn mein Forum-Urlaub zu Ende ist.
> Falls du den Key dann noch hast, werden wir uns bestimmt preislich einig



Na da sag nochmal einer in Foren gibt's keine echten Sozialkompetenzen...


----------



## CiSaR (17. Mai 2013)

Jup habe ich 
Habe jetzt mal den 13.2 beta 7 drauf und das CAP runter jetzt verreckt der PC sofort -.-
Werde wohl das Sys neu aufsetzen müssen um das mit den Treibern sauber zum laufen zu bekommen -.-


----------



## Ultramarinrot (17. Mai 2013)

Es gibt auch nen neues Treiberbeseitigunstool von AMD, das könntest du evtl vorher nochmal testen bevor du dir die Mühe machst. Allerdings gerade kP wie das genau heißt 


Edit: Hab gerade mal geschaut, heißt AMD clean up utility.


----------



## CiSaR (17. Mai 2013)

Bin da gerade in Übung also ich berichte wenn das System neu steht


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2013)

Hier, bitte!


----------



## CiSaR (17. Mai 2013)

Also alles neuinstalliert aber keine Besserung -.-
Mal startet das Spiel und erst dann verreckt die GPU/Treiber oder es verreckt sofort nach dem Start. Der Sound läuft weiter und selbst TS3 Kommunikation funktioniert problemlos deswegen die Vermutung das nur der Grafikteil verreckt.
Da ich jetzt aber auch Treiber installiert habe die früher problemlos funktioniert haben muss ich wohl von einem Hardwarefehler ausgehen aber was könnte das sein 

An der Crossfire Brücke liegt es jedenfalls nicht xD


----------



## kress (17. Mai 2013)

Hast du irgendwelche Overlay Tools wie Fraps oder ähnliches an? (rss und wie sie alle heißen)
Deaktivieren hilft.

Bei Metro werd ich mir wohl erstmal ne geeignete Benchmarkstelle suchen, bevor ich was reinstelle. Mit einer Gtx680 liegt man aber so bei 40-50 avg.fps (1680x1050, very high, 2xingameSSAA)

Beim gtx680 sli bleibt man bei 60fps vsync, jedoch sind ab und zu doch kurze Framedrops zu spüren, liegt aber nicht am Spielgeschehen mMn.


----------



## CiSaR (17. Mai 2013)

Ob mit oder ohne Tools tritt der selbe Fehler auf.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. Mai 2013)

kress schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Overlay Tools wie Fraps oder ähnliches an? (rss und wie sie alle heißen)
> Deaktivieren hilft.
> 
> Bei Metro werd ich mir wohl erstmal ne geeignete Benchmarkstelle suchen, bevor ich was reinstelle. Mit einer Gtx680 liegt man aber so bei 40-50 avg.fps (1680x1050, very high, 2xingameSSAA)
> ...




schon mit dem neuen 320.18 Treiber getestet ...?


----------



## kress (26. Mai 2013)

Mit dem neusten Treiber hab ich nur die letzen 3 (von 7) Spielstunden gezockt, die sind grafisch deutlich anspruchsvoller als die ersten Stunden. Mit erweiterten PhysX und selben Settings wie aus dem Zitat ist es spielbar, aber es sind geringe Ruckler vorhanden, bei mehrfachen starken Effekten (explosionen, rauch, splitter) in einer Spielszene geht dem Gespann die Luft aus.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2013)

hab mal den Metro internen Benchmark gemacht mit dem Treiber 314.22 und alles auf Max. Einstellung 
und das kam bei raus :
Pic-Upload.de - Bench.jpg


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Mai 2013)

Bei mir siehts mit PhysX anderst aus ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2013)

da merkt man das PhysX bei dem Game wieder einiges an Fps ausmacht vor allem weil deine Cpu auf 4.5 ghz läuft und meine auf 3.6~3.8 mit boost ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Mai 2013)

Sorry, verstehs nicht^^ die Ergebnisse sind ja nicht vergleichbar, bei mir läuft ja PhysX ja nur über CPU weil ich ja keine Nvidia hab 
und da bringen selbst 5 Ghz nichts.

hier mal ohne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2013)

Und wieviel ohne PhysX  ?


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Mai 2013)

hab doch beide Pics oben, einmal mit einmal ohne PhysX


----------



## ThomasHAFX (27. Mai 2013)

macht schon ordenlich fps aus


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Sorry, verstehs nicht^^ die Ergebnisse sind ja nicht vergleichbar, bei mir läuft ja PhysX ja nur über CPU weil ich ja keine Nvidia hab
> und da bringen selbst 5 Ghz nichts.


 
Für Advanced Physx brauchst du leider eine Karte  namens Nvidia. Leider gibt es Ageia ja nicht mehr. 

Muss aber sagen das die Lowbuget Karten alla GT640 doch zuwas zu gebrauchen sind. 

2x7970 +GT640 4xPCIE und CPU 4,2 ghz
Advanced Physx aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Advanced Physx an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal mit DS 1440P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Mai 2013)

Für die Leute die es Interessiert

680 (+170Mhz Core, +200MHz Ram) vs 780 Stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Mai 2013)

@Anticrist

Wär schön, wenn man noch die Settings der jeweiligen Bench ( Screens ) sehen könnte.


----------



## kress (28. Mai 2013)

@Hawky1980 und Brez$$z :

Warum steht bei euch "Tesselation: Not Supported" ?
Bei mir laufen grad die Tests durch, dann stell ich hier noch die Bilder rein. (diesesmal Bench in 1080p)

Edit: So, hier die Bilder. Einmal mit und einmal ohne PhysX. (Sig. System, Treiber 320.18)


----------



## Anticrist (28. Mai 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> @Anticrist
> 
> Wär schön, wenn man noch die Settings der jeweiligen Bench ( Screens ) sehen könnte.


 
oh, böser faux pas .. war aber beides Extreme HD


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Mai 2013)

Steht glaub immer "not supportet"


----------



## kress (28. Mai 2013)

Hm, weil bei mir wird es ja schon richtig angezeigt. Aber an scheint es auf jeden Fall zu sein bei euch, hab grad mal mein System ohne Tess. durchlaufen lassen, da hab ich dann doch deutlich mehr Frames.


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Steht glaub immer "not supportet"


 
Dito, kann ich bestätigen. 
Hast du dein Crossfiregespann ausgelastet bekommen?   



> oh, böser faux pas .. war aber beides Extreme HD



Vertrauen ist gut , Kontrolle ist besser.   Ich denke aber da Valley wie Heaven4 stark Shaderlastig ist kann das schon hinkommen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (28. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mir einen 1440p Monitor kaufen. ( Asus PB278Q) btw hat jmd. diesen Monitor?
Derzeit habe ich eine 7950. Sollte ich mir eine 7950 noch dazu kaufen oder reicht eine einzige?
Die Meinungen diesbezüglich gehen ja weit auseinander.
Gezockt werden eigentlich fast alle Mainstream Titel. Besonders zocke ich aber FSX mit allen möglichen Mods. 

~DocWaikiki


----------



## kress (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn du dir den Monitor auf jeden Fall kaufst, kannst du ja erstmal mit einer 7950 testen. Reicht dir die Leistung nicht, kannst du dir ja immernoch eine dazukaufen.
Grundsätzlich ist aber das Leistungsplus durch die 2te Karte nicht zu verachten, vor allem wenn man nicht auf max. Details oder AA-Modi verzichten will.


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Mai 2013)

@DrWaikiki

Stell mal im CCC auf 2fach Supersampling um und teste mal deine Spiele durch. Das sollte in etwa die Leistungsanforderung von 1440p entsprechen.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Mai 2013)

Kommt halt immer auf dich an, willst +60 fps, willst max out ect... geht nur testen


----------



## DrWaikiki (28. Mai 2013)

Ok, danke.
Ich teste jetzt mal mit 2x Supersampling.
Kann mir noch jemand was zum Monitor sagen?


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Mai 2013)

Schau mal hier rein, vielleicht brauchst du ja noch nichtmal ein neuen Monitor. 
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Mai 2013)

Naja hawky, Downsamplen kannst du net mit nem Moni in der Auflösung vergleichen


----------



## DrWaikiki (28. Mai 2013)

Und Downsamplen bei nativer 1440p Auflösung?
Den Monitor würde ich nämlich für 200€ kriegen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2013)

kress schrieb:


> Hm, weil bei mir wird es ja schon richtig angezeigt. Aber an scheint es auf jeden Fall zu sein bei euch, hab grad mal mein System ohne Tess. durchlaufen lassen, da hab ich dann doch deutlich mehr Frames.


 
hast du das mit dem aktuellen Treiber durchlaufen lassen ?


habs auch mal ohne Tessilation gemacht aber scheinbar hab ich Vsync aktiv ... 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19503922/Unbenannt.jpg.html


----------



## Hawky1980 (28. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Naja hawky, Downsamplen kannst du net mit nem Moni in der Auflösung vergleichen


 Warum nicht? Die zu berechnenden Pixel bleiben doch die Gleichen.



> Und Downsamplen bei nativer 1440p Auflösung?


Benötigt kein SSAA mehr. 


> Den Monitor würde ich nämlich für 200€ kriegen.


Na dann schlag zu. Wenns enge mit den FPS wird, wirst du es schon merken.


----------



## kress (28. Mai 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> hast du das mit dem aktuellen Treiber durchlaufen lassen ?
> 
> 
> habs auch mal ohne Tessilation gemacht aber scheinbar hab ich Vsync aktiv ...


 Der Treiber ist der aktuellste whql (320.18)
Ich hatte am Vsync auch nichts verstellt. Bei dir scheint es auch aus zu sein, da du als max. Fps 120 hast (es sei denn, du hast nen 120hz Monitor)
Der Unterschied von deinen zu meinen Einstellungen ist wohl das Advanced PhysX, das hatte ich beim Lauf ohne Tess. auch ausgeschaltet, um es mit den AMD-Karten Nutzern zu vergleichen.

Aber ein avg. FPS Unterschied von 20 ist ja schon sehr viel. 
Welche Taktraten hast du den anliegen?
Bei mir läuft die Cpu@4ghz, die Gpu's 1084/3000 Mhz.

Edit: Mit deinen Settings komme ich auf 53 avg FPS und insgesamt 9128 Frames.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2013)

joa der hat 120hz der Monitor

Habe bei meinen Test noch den 314.22 Treiber drauf ... wollte noch abwarten da manche ja von Grafikfehlern bei einigen Spielen reden 
Cpu ist nicht übertaktet und beide Grafikkarten laufen auf Standarttakt.

Ich lass mal den Test ohne Tess und Psyx laufen

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-19506014/tess.jpg.html

liegt wohl dann an der Cpu weil sie nicht übertaktet ist ... die Grafikkarten ausbremsen wa ?
oder am alten Treiber ^^


----------



## kress (28. Mai 2013)

Jep, selbst bei 4ghz sind die Grafikkarten nur selten bei 99% Auslastung, im Mittel eher so bei 80-90%.
Unter Luft will ich dem 3960X aber nicht mehr abverlangen, sonst würde ich mal das Cpu Limit testen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. Mai 2013)

naja solange man nicht unter 15 fps rumlaufen muss passts ja ; )

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wieviele Jahre es noch dauern wird bis ein Spiel kommt das die derzeitige Hardware richtig fordert und ich mein nicht in Überauflösungen sondern in den normalen 1920x1080


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Mai 2013)

Tut sie das nicht????


----------



## Anticrist (29. Mai 2013)

Metro Last Light, Planetside 2 (mit und ohne PhysX) und und und ...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. Mai 2013)

Naja es gibt viele Spiele die einfach sowas von schlecht auf die Hardware optimiert wird ... das letzte Spiel was mir einfällt das für damalige verhältnisse ziemlich gut aussah und ziemlich wenig Hardware gefressen hat war Age of Mytology ... is von Microsoft Studios...soweit ich mich erinnere.
Darksiders 2 war richtig schlecht optimiert ... ich hasse das wenn das ding drinnen einfach anfängt so stark zu hängen ... richtig schlimm sowas.... danach kommt dieses Problem wenn zuviel oder zu wenig Bilder von 2 Grafikkarten  erzeugt werden und das Bild dann sowas von zerschnitten wird, meistens bei zu hoher Fps Zahl :/ 

Ich bin noch nicht mal dazu gekommen Metro 2033 zu zocken ... bevor ich dann das neue Spiele .. sonst nimmt mich wohl die Story nicht ganz mit.
Derzeit spiel ich Alan Wake ... find ich absolut geil


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

magst du bitte mal ne fps Verlaufskurve erstellen von Alan Wake und die entsprechenden Einstellungen dazu posten? thx


----------



## CSOger (21. Juni 2013)

Zwar noch etwas hin...aber endlich mal nen Termin.

AMDs "Frame Pacing" Treiber soll am 31. July erscheinen. 

https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/347803712930070529


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info  

Ich bin sehr gespannt, auch wenn ich kein CrossFire-Setup habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juni 2013)

Ja, endlich tut sich bei AMD diesbezüglich was.


----------



## godfather22 (21. Juni 2013)

Nice. Hoffentlich läuft FarCry 3 dann endlich mal anständig. Das ist momentan echt das einzige Spiel, das ich nicht zocke, weil die Ruckler zu stark sind : /


----------



## Deimos (21. Juni 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Zwar noch etwas hin...aber endlich mal nen Termin.
> 
> AMDs "Frame Pacing" Treiber soll am 31. July erscheinen.


Grade auch auf Planet3d gelesen!  Ich hoffe , da geht mal was.

Ist schon krass, dass dieses Problem seit Jahren (!) existiert und die IHVs erst mit dieser Generation aktiv etwas dagegen unternehmen. Bin gespannt, ob jemals eine Multi-GPU-Lösung mit AFR-Verfahren kommt, die out-of-the-box dasselbe Spielgefühl wie eine S-GPU liefert.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2013)

Da wirst du wohl lange warten müssen. Das hätte nämlich zur Folge, dass die Balken bei den vorabbenchmarks nicht mehr so groß ausfallen, wie die Preissteigerung gegenüber einer einzelnen Karte.


----------



## Deimos (21. Juni 2013)

Zumindest wenn die Glättungsmethode ähnlich einem Framelimiter funktioniert. Man sollte ja meinen, die haben genug kluge Köpfe, um Methoden ohne grössere Leistungseinbussen zu finden.
Das Publikum dafür ist aber wohl einfach zu klein, als dass sich das lohnen würde.

Bin auf Fälle gespannt, was AMD in einem Monat bringt. Ich erwarte nicht weniger, als eine NV-ebenbürtige Lösung und eigentlich dürfte sie gerne auch besser sein - Zeit genug war da.
NV muss sich ja zudem nicht unbedingt auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen .


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. Juni 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Zwar noch etwas hin...aber endlich mal nen Termin.
> 
> AMDs "Frame Pacing" Treiber soll am 31. July erscheinen.
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/347803712930070529


 


Yay 



@Godfather22: Hast du es schon mal mit DX9 versucht? Da läuft es bei mir sehr sehr flüssig. 

@Deimos: Vielleicht würde das Publikum dann aber größer werden so das es sich wieder lohnen würde.


----------



## Anticrist (21. Juni 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn die Glättungsmethode ähnlich einem Framelimiter funktioniert. Man sollte ja meinen, die haben genug kluge Köpfe, um Methoden ohne grössere Leistungseinbussen zu finden.
> Das Publikum dafür ist aber wohl einfach zu klein, als dass sich das lohnen würde.
> 
> Bin auf Fälle gespannt, was AMD in einem Monat bringt. Ich erwarte nicht weniger, als eine NV-ebenbürtige Lösung und eigentlich dürfte sie gerne auch besser sein - Zeit genug war da.
> NV muss sich ja zudem nicht unbedingt auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen .


 
Microruckler zu beseitigen ist relativ simpel... nur sobald man die Frames abgleicht, sinkt die Messbare Leistung = kürzere Balken in Benchmarks 

nur deswegen lässt man sich so viel zeit ... und wird das problem auch ganz sicher nicht 100%ig lösen


----------



## Deimos (21. Juni 2013)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Microruckler zu beseitigen ist relativ simpel... nur sobald man die Frames abgleicht, sinkt die Messbare Leistung = kürzere Balken in Benchmarks


Das ist mir klar . Deswegen mein ich ja auch, müsste man in Sachen M-GPU vielleicht mal radikal neue Ansätze wählen. Mit AFR klappts ja offenbar nicht, eine Skalierung von 80-100% bei gleichmässiger Bildausgabe hinzukriegen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Juni 2013)

So jungs und Mädels

Was meinst ihr zu diesem Durchlauf vom 3D Mark, das System ist zwar nicht grad aufgeräumt aber sollte ja passen. Ich mach grad noch einen von Metro LL

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4 score: P13588 3DMarks

Und der von Metro


----------



## CSOger (22. Juni 2013)

Das dürfte passen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar . Deswegen mein ich ja auch, müsste man in Sachen M-GPU vielleicht mal radikal neue Ansätze wählen. Mit AFR klappts ja offenbar nicht, eine Skalierung von 80-100% bei gleichmässiger Bildausgabe hinzukriegen.


 
Macht aber keiner. 
Willst du weniger Mikroruckler musst du auf Leistung verzichten und das wollen die Hersteller nicht denn denen ist der lange Balken wichtiger als die Spielbarkeit.


----------



## dubako (23. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen. Ich benötige mal von einem "erfahrenen SLI - Fachmann" Hilfe. Oder muss ich deswegen einen neuen Thread starten? Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Juni 2013)

Welches Problem hast du denn?


----------



## dubako (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Problem eigentlich nicht direkt. Also habe 2 PC Systeme. Eins mit ner GTX 680 u. das andere mit ner GTX 660TI.( 2 Monate alt) Würde gerne das letzere mit einer 2. Graka erweitern. So ein wenig kenne ich mich schon aus was PC Bau, Konfiguration etc. angeht. Habe auch schon viel in den Foren geblättert wegen dieser Mikroruckler Geschichte, Treiber Problematik etc. Hier gehen die Meinungen sehr weit auseinander. Die einen haben so gut wie gar keine MR`s, die anderen eben mehr. Ich beziehe mich hier ausschließlich auf Geforce Systeme. Wie sieht das heute aus? Ich mein ab und zu mal kleiner Ruckler. Was solls? Die hab ich sogar mit ner Single Karte.


----------



## Grinsemann (23. Juni 2013)

eine dickere Karte ist zwei kleineren vorzuziehen. SLI wird ja nicht immer unterstützt. Das macht am ehesten Sinn im High-End Enthusiastenbereich. Da hat man eh keine andere Wahl mehr als noch eine dazuzutecken.


----------



## dubako (23. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort. Betreibst du ein SLI System?


----------



## Grinsemann (23. Juni 2013)

jo, 2 Titan


----------



## dubako (23. Juni 2013)

Zufrieden?


----------



## dubako (23. Juni 2013)

Muß leider weg. würde gerne später nochmal auf das Thema zurück kommen. bye


----------



## Grinsemann (23. Juni 2013)

kein Ding, Herr Nachbar


----------



## k1ck4ss (3. Juli 2013)

ich suche mir hier nen wolf... ich würde gerne erfahrungen zu gtx 770 im SLI lesen wollen.. kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Grinsemann (3. Juli 2013)

gibt ja auch noch keine großen Tests darüber. Schnüffel mal in den entsprechenden Threads dieser Karte. Meist gibts da auch schon wertvolle Infos.
Ich würde aber glatt behaupten das du dir die GTX680 Werte als direkten Vergleich heran ziehen kannst mit nem kleinen Pluswert.


----------



## Deimos (5. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist halt, dass die meisten Tests zu SLI / CF in hohen Auflösungen gemacht wurden, wo die GTX770 verglichen mit der GTX680 wegen schnellerem Speicher eigentlich klar zulegen müsste.

Ich finde den Test hier ziemlich gut (insb., weil da mehr oder weniger aktuelle Treiber vertreten sind, vgl. zu vielen älteren SLI/CF-Tests), aber eben, zur GTX770 sagt der halt wenig aus.
Grob geschätzt wirds irgendwo zwischen GTX680SLI und HD7970 GHz-CF (gem. CB-Benchmark) sein, spiel- und settingabhängig natürlich.

EDIT:
Auf Guru3D gibts einen zu GTX770 SLI: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_sli_review.html
Auf Toms Hardware ebenfalls: http://www.tomshardware.de/geforce-gtx-770-gk104-review-Benchmarks,testberichte-241292-13.html
Die Performance ist stark!  Und so schwer zu finden wars auch nicht .

Für welche Auflösung solls denn sein, was wird gespielt?


----------



## k1ck4ss (5. Juli 2013)

naja, soll schon ein single monitor sein, vlt 24"... ich weiß, MGPU "ist nur was für monitor > 1" aber ich hab echt schiß, daß mir dann einzelne spiele unter 50-60 fps droppen, witcher 3 zb?
obwohl, nein, ich kann mir auch keine 600€ für 2 770er leisten, eine einzelne gehts schon noch, aber 2?


----------



## Grinsemann (5. Juli 2013)

dubako schrieb:


> Zufrieden?


 
sry, hatte ich überlesen.
Ja, bin zufrieden. Hat sich gelohnt für Tripplemonitor oder 3D 

@ kickass
du suchst noch nen TFT? Rein zum zocken würde ich dir einen 120hz empfehlen. Wie wäre es damit ? ASUS VG278HR, 27" (90LME6301T02231C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kannst dir später noch ne 2. Karte dazu schnallen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Juli 2013)

Hat hier denn jemand Erfahrung mit einer 7950 im CF?
Bin mir sicher, dass das bestimmt schonmal angesprochen wurde aber ich will nicht alle Seiten durchkämmen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. Juli 2013)

Frag mal Ultramarinrot. Der hat 2x die PCS+ von PowerColor.


----------



## Deimos (9. Juli 2013)

Hatte zwei CF aus 2x Club 3D HD7950 Royal Queen sowie 2x Asus HD7950 DCII. Was willst du wissen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab eine asus 
Ich will eine zweite am besten eine 2Slot weil die asus so fett ist, am besten eine ungelockte und bei einem händler der never settle noch hat.
Da meine zweite in der RMA ist kann ich nicht so gut testen weil dann das fernabsatzgesetz nicht mehr wirkt also würde ich gerne wissen ob du MRs hattest und wenn man welche hat kann man da iwie gegenwirken? 
Oder iwelche anderen probleme?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2013)

Klar kann man was dagegen machen. Framelimiter! heißt das Zauberwort. Einfach Radeon Pro runterladen und dann einstellen. Fertig. Das wirkt Wunder. Dafür muss man auch nicht viel Leistung opfern. Wenn du z.B. avg.87 fps hast, einfach 80 oder 75 einstellen und schon hast du ein wunderbar ruhiges Spiel. 
Durch die Limitierung nach oben hat die Karte nämlich noch Reserven um an den Stellen wo man normalerweise die drops hat, noch Bilder nachzuschieben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2013)

Ok danke für die info, das heißt damit kann man MRs soweit reduzieren, dass sie nicht mehr stören?

Hat noch wer vorschläge für eine passende graka nach obiger beschreibung?


----------



## Deimos (9. Juli 2013)

o





POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da meine zweite in der RMA ist kann ich nicht so gut testen weil dann das fernabsatzgesetz nicht mehr wirkt also würde ich gerne wissen ob du MRs hattest und wenn man welche hat kann man da iwie gegenwirken?
> Oder iwelche anderen probleme?


 War da nicht mal was, dass du eine GTX770 anstelle der HD7950 (sass da nicht der Lüfter nimmer richtig?) wolltest?  

Bezüglich Mikroruckler: *Cleriker *hat bestens beschrieben, wie sich das eliminieren lässt.
Richtig ist natürlich auch, dass du dadurch ein bisschen der theoretischen Leistung einbüsst, aber das ist es wert. Das Spielgefühl steht dem einer Single GPU aber in nichts nach.

Plus hast du bei zwei Karten eine höhere Geräuschentwicklung, da sich das Gehäuse bei Last merklich mehr aufheizt.
Ich hatte jahrelang nur noch Wasserkühlung und die zwei temporär verbauten Karten unter Luft empfand ich als deutlich angenehmer als im Vornherein befürchtet. Unter Volllast hörbar, aber für mich wäre es durchaus akzeptabel gewesen (wenngleich ich aus Prinzip dauerhaft keine luftgekühlte Lösung mehr in meinem PC will, ob CPU oder GPU  ).

Bei M-GPU ist imo vor allem entscheidend, dass man gerne mal die Treiber aktualisiert, in den Einstellungen rumschraubt und rumprobiert - und (sehr?) selten auch damit leben muss, dass eben nur eine GPU werkelt. Jedenfalls musst du dich mehr mit der Sache beschäftigen; eine Out-of-the-Box-Lösung sind Crossfire oder SLI nicht. Im gleichen Zuge wird es imo oft schlechter geredet, als es ist.

Bezüglich Kartenempfehlung: aus eigener Hand kenne ich nebst den DC2-Modell wie gesagt die Club 3D-Royal-Queen und ich muss sagen, dass ich von den Karten beeindruckt war! Waren die günstigsten HD7950-Modelle mit imo guter Zwei-Slot-Kühlung und ungelockter Spannung (was ich aber nicht mehr beschwören würde). Die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke haben imo nicht merklcih weniger überzeugt als bei der DC2.
Andere Modelle habe ich nicht selbst hier gehabt; daher spare ich mir da ein Urteil aus .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Juli 2013)

Das war mir durchaus klar, den Treiber zu aktualisieren ist ja nicht die Welt obwohl der manchmal einfach nicht aktualisieren will.
Ja ursprünglich war ne 770 geplant die ich mir aber nur geholt hätte wenn ich eine Gutschrift erhalten hätte, was ich nicht habe.
So kommt mir eine weitere 7950 günstiger und Never Settle gibts noch dazu
Ja meine Asus ist genau deswegen in der RMA und lässt wohl noch auf sich warten
Ich frag auch genau aus dem Grund so genau nach, weil wahrscheinlich die Asus so spät kommen wird und ich dem entsprechen erst später CF testen kann, dass das Fernabsatzrecht nicht mehr zieht.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass meine Asus 7950 eine non Boost ist und alle erhältlichen fast Boost sind, lassen die sich ohne Probleme miteinander betreiben?
Außerdem habe ich erfahren, dass Caseking noch NeverSettle Codes hat, kennt ihr noch andere shops die das anbieten?

Ich habe bei Caseking die beiden gefunden:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/AMD-Grafikkarten/RADEON-HD7000-Serie/Gigabyte-RADEON-HD-7950-OC-Windforce-3X-3072-MB-DDR5-Mini-DP::18672.html

und:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/AMD-Grafikkarten/RADEON-HD7000-Serie/VTX3D-RADEON-HD-7950-X-Edition-Boost-3072-MB-DDR5-PCIe-30-UEFI::22502.html

Weiß jemand ob die ein VCoreLock haben ? Laufen die obwohl beide Boost editions sind problemlos mit meiner Asus non Boost zusammen?

Edit:
Die Royal Queen ist mittlerweile sau teuer geworden, was ist da der unterschied zu Royal King?


----------



## Anticrist (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hab da ein Paradoxes Problem ... habe in den letzten Tagen ein bisschen an der Übertaktungsschraube gedreht und mit dem 3DMark11 gebencht. Ergebnisse sagen wie folgt aus
Performance: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
Extreme: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
Entry: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

im FireStrike hingegen sieht das Ergebnis so aus
Performance: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3930K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Was im Endeffekt dem Ergebnis einer einzelnen GPU entspricht.

Einfach ignorieren, oder doch ein Hinweis das irgendwas nicht ganz stimmt ?


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich wollte ab morgen zwei 7970er im Crossfire laufen lassen. Um Microruckler zu mindern, sollte man ja einen Frame limiter , wie "Radeon pro" beispielsweise, einsetzen.

Meine Frage, kann ich auch ingame einfach die max. fps festsetzen und somit das selbe wie ein frame limiter erreichen?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte ab morgen zwei 7970er im Crossfire laufen lassen. Um Microruckler zu mindern, sollte man ja einen Frame limiter , wie "Radeon pro" beispielsweise, einsetzen.
> 
> Meine Frage, kann ich auch ingame einfach die max. fps festsetzen und somit das selbe wie ein frame limiter erreichen?



jop kannst auch machen, aber Probier mal ohne. Ich zock die meisten Spiele ohne Limitier und seh keine Ruckler


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Ok, ich werde es mal durchtesten. Gibt es sonst Tipps, die für Crossfire sinnvoll sind?

Um die Frischluft in der oben liegenden Karte zu erhöhen, werde ich einen 120mm direkt davor setzen.


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juli 2013)

Genug saft, wenn du dein 550Watt behältst solltest du lieber nicht an OC der Karten denken


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Ne, morgen wird das 680 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold verbaut.

Habe ja nicht um sonst, wie du wahrscheinlich auch, die Sapphire-Modelle..


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juli 2013)

Ja gut, damit sollte ein wenig OC drinne sein. Max OC wird nicht klappen  Ich konnte ein 750W Enermax ausschalten 
allerdings wirklich bei MAX-OC

Aber lass dich nicht Irritieren, 2x 1,1 ghz sollte locker drinne sein. Das NT ging nur bei i7@5ghz und 2x 1,3ghz auf den Kärtchen aus


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Das sind Dimensionen, die ich nicht erreichen werde.. 

So übern Daumen gerechnet schätze ich,  dass eine GK  240Watt mit OC zieht. Das mal zwei + 100 Watt für den Rest, bin ich bei 580Watt. Easy


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juli 2013)

Ja deine rechnung sollte Passen


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

In deinem Sysprofile hast du bei einem Bild zwei Crossfire-Brücken für die zwei Grakas verwendet.

Wieso, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Juli 2013)

Das war nur aus Optischen gründen  hat keinen Vorteil und keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Ne, morgen wird das 680 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold verbaut.
> 
> Habe ja nicht um sonst, wie du wahrscheinlich auch, die Sapphire-Modelle..


 Das würd ich net nehmen, da ist das E8 noch besser für SLI geeignet 

Wenn dann ein Dark Power Pro nehmen, das ist auch für Multi-GPU gebaut.


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Hmm... 

Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist es zumindest für SLI/Crossfire geeignet. 
Was hätte ich für einen Vorteil beim Dark Power Pro, bis auf den Wirkungsgrad?

@Brez$$z: Sehr gut


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist es zumindest für SLI/Crossfire geeignet.
> Was hätte ich für einen Vorteil beim Dark Power Pro, bis auf den Wirkungsgrad?



Das Straight E9 ist gruppenreguliert, das DDP ist DC-DC. Daher liefert das DPP bei hohen Belastungen der 12 Volt-Schiene eine stabilere Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Laut Artikelbeschreibung ist es zumindest für SLI/Crossfire geeignet.
> Was hätte ich für einen Vorteil beim Dark Power Pro, bis auf den Wirkungsgrad?


 Die Beschreibung kannste knicken.

Kann Softy da nur zustimmen. Beim gruppenregulierten E9 bricht unter hoher Last die Leistung der 12V Schiene ein.
Das E8 ist übrigens auch noch DC-DC, beim E9 war das so n kleiner Rückschritt.


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Ok, aber ich habe ja zur Zeit für die Singelkarte ein Straightpower "E8" und nach meinem Empfinden passt es gut zum Setup. Mit dem E9 mache ich sicherlich kein downgrade.

Ich bewege mich ja nicht im Grenzbereich vom OC.

Oder liege ich hier komplett falsch mit meiner Meinung?


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juli 2013)

Doch das E9 ist ein Downgrade, da es technisch schlechter ist. 
Und unter Last gibts halt die fiesen Leistungseinbrüche, ist zwar das 480W Modell, doch hier sieht man das recht gut:
Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Ich würd bei SLI auf jeden Fall zum Dark Power Pro raten.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

Für Multi-GPU ist das E9 im Vergleich zum E8 schon ein Downgrade  Aber das System wird schon laufen mit dem E9, zumal wenn Du nicht bis zum Anschlag übertakten willst.


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Ich werde es diese Woche  ausgiebig testen und Bericht erstatten. Zur Not wird es ausgetauscht. 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

Viel Glück  Und halte den Feuerlöscher in Griffweite


----------



## Ausrasta (16. Juli 2013)

Hey! Ein schlechtes Gewissen machen zählt nicht! 

Schutzvorrichtungen hat das Netzteil ja. Was würde gegebenenfalls passieren bei zu hoher Belastung?


----------



## Softy (16. Juli 2013)

Naja, zu hohe Belastung halte ich jetzt mal für ausgeschlossen, das Netzteil hat immerhin 660 Watt auf der 12 Volt Rail. Aber es könnte (im imo ziemlich unwahrscheinlichen Fall) zu einem Bluescreen oder so kommen, wenn die Spannung der anderen Schienen abfällt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Naja, zu hohe Belastung halte ich jetzt mal für ausgeschlossen, das Netzteil hat immerhin 660 Watt auf der 12 Volt Rail. Aber es könnte (im imo ziemlich unwahrscheinlichen Fall) zu einem Bluescreen oder so kommen, wenn die Spannung der anderen Schienen abfällt.



Was sogut wie nie vorfällt, das sollte schon gehen das DPP wäre halt nen zacken besser. Kaputt gehen wir dir auch mit dem e8 bzw e9 nichts.


----------



## Ausrasta (17. Juli 2013)

Das Setup steht, jedoch habe ich jeweils eine GPU-Auslastung von 50-70% in BF3/crysis3 und es läuft merklich schlechter von den FPS als mit einer Karte. 

Ein Flaschenhals sollte der CPU bei 4,4Ghz nicht unbedingt sein oder? Oo


Schaut mal auf die Bus Width und Bandwidth.


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Juli 2013)

Wie schauts aus mit Treiber? sorry steht ja im screen


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Das Setup steht, jedoch habe ich jeweils eine GPU-Auslastung von 50-70% in BF3/crysis3 und es läuft merklich schlechter von den FPS als mit einer Karte.
> 
> Ein Flaschenhals sollte der CPU bei 4,4Ghz nicht unbedingt sein oder? Oo
> 
> ...


 
Dann würde ich mal den Treiber de- und dann neu installieren. Wenn das nichts hilft, vllt. sogar Windows und die Games neu installieren.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juli 2013)

Muss da leider Softy recht geben.... hatte auch so ein Problem, da hilft auch kein driversweeper oder wie sie alle heißen


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Das Setup steht, jedoch habe ich jeweils eine GPU-Auslastung von 50-70% in BF3/crysis3 und es läuft merklich schlechter von den FPS als mit einer Karte.
> 
> Ein Flaschenhals sollte der CPU bei 4,4Ghz nicht unbedingt sein oder? Oo
> 
> ...



Hab genau die selben Erfahrungen mit 2x 7970 gemacht und deshalb eine wieder verkauft. Hatte in fast allen meinen Spielen Probleme damit. Entweder gab es gar kein passendes Profil oder es lief nicht richtig. Mag zwar sein, dass man da mit basteln was retten kann aber das war mir zuviel Aufwand. Da hat mein SLI System vor nen paar Jahren deutlich unkomplizierter und besser funktioniert.


----------



## Ausrasta (18. Juli 2013)

Nun ja, zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

Hat die Treiberneuinstallation denn Besserung gebracht?

Hattest Du zwischenzeitlich mal die IGP genutzt? Wenn ich das mache, spinnt bei mir auch der ganze Rechner, wenn ich dann wieder auf SLI gehe. Da hilft dann nur noch ein BIOS Reset.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juli 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hab genau die selben Erfahrungen mit 2x 7970 gemacht und deshalb eine wieder verkauft. Hatte in fast allen meinen Spielen Probleme damit. Entweder gab es gar kein passendes Profil oder es lief nicht richtig. Mag zwar sein, dass man da mit basteln was retten kann aber das war mir zuviel Aufwand. Da hat mein SLI System vor nen paar Jahren deutlich unkomplizierter und besser funktioniert.





Ausrasta schrieb:


> Nun ja, zur Kenntnis genommen.


 
zur Kenntnis nehmen und wieder vergessen, klar sind SLI oder CF systeme aufweniger und es gibt nicht sofort die "besten" profile.
Denoch haben sie vorteile und daher auch ihre daseins berechtigung. Mit ein wenig geschick und lust am spielen/basteln bekommst du auch 
deine gewünschte Leistung


----------



## Ausrasta (18. Juli 2013)

Ne,treiber neu installen hat nichts gebracht. ich installiere gerade Windows neu und habe bf3 neu installiert. Mal schauen.   Meinst du ein Mobo Bios Reset?

Was ist IGP?


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Juli 2013)

Intigrierte Grafik einheit, macht bei mir hier und auch mal Mucken, ich nutz sie aber Parallel


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Meinst du ein Mobo Bios Reset?



Ja, genau, das meine ich. Kannst Du ja mal machen, schadet nix


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juli 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> zur Kenntnis nehmen und wieder vergessen, klar sind SLI oder CF systeme aufweniger und es gibt nicht sofort die "besten" profile.
> Denoch haben sie vorteile und daher auch ihre daseins berechtigung. Mit ein wenig geschick und lust am spielen/basteln bekommst du auch
> deine gewünschte Leistung



Teilweise gibt es auch gar keine funktionierenden Profile. So war es bei mir und dem Spiel, welches ich am meisten spiele der Fall (iracing). Bei Battlefield hatte ich die selben Probleme, wie sie hier auch schon genannt wurden, andere liefen ähnlich bescheiden oder gar nicht wie z.B. GTA IV. Wenn man Lust und vor allem Zeit hat zu basteln mag das alles ganz nett sein, ich selbst würde nicht nochmal zu AMD greifen, wenns um Multi GPU geht. Habe einfach keine Lust bei der wenigen Zeit, die fürs daddeln bleibt, mich noch mit unausgereifter Technik auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Dann lieber nen paar fps weniger aber die dann auch konstant und ohne erst basteln zu müssen.
Aber das ist nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung, wer Spass dran hat, warum nicht...


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass du solche Probleme damit hattest. Ich hatte erst SLI, dann Crossfire und dann wieder SLI und momentan wieder nur eine Karte, da och kaum noch spiele. Das erste SLI war super und lief einfach. Dann Crossfire, wo das ein oder andere Profil auf sich warten lassen hat und dann wieder SLI mit zwei 580 platinum. Das hat ständig Probleme gemacht und ich weiß bis jetzt nicht ob es an den Karten, oder den Treibern lief. Du hattest einfach nur Pech. Mit SLI ist bis auf die Mikroruckler, nichts besser, als mit Crossfire. Das ist jedenfalls mein Fazit.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. Juli 2013)

Jup und mit MR hab ich auch keine Probleme. Am Anfang muss man ein wenig einstellen und Testen, aber jetzt läuft eigentlich alles ohne Probleme


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juli 2013)

Mit MR hatte ich bei beiden Systemen auch keine Probleme. Ob SLI heute noch genauso gut für mich funktionieren würde, wie damals (GTX470 SLI) weiß ich natürlich auch nicht aber werde es wohl irgendwann rausfinden, da ich im Herbst mal wieder aufrüsten werde und da auf nen SLI Gespann setze. Wenn die Karten im SLI wider Erwarten ähnlich viele Probleme bei mir machen wie die beiden 7970, dann fliegt eine Karte halt wieder raus.


----------



## Scalon (19. Juli 2013)

Behalte aber noch Hinterkopf, dass iirc AMD jetzt, Ende Juli noch einen neuen Treiber raus bringen will/wird. Vielleicht schafft der Abhilfe für deine Probleme


----------



## Deimos (19. Juli 2013)

@1awd1

Du hast nicht zufällig die zusätzliche Installation der CAPs vergessen? 

Ich habe tatsächlich schon öfters gesehen, dass die Leute die CAPs nicht installieren, da sie das Gefühl haben, mit der Treiberinstallation sei alles getan. Konnte ich im Bekanntenkreis schon drei Mal feststellen 



Scalon schrieb:


> Behalte aber noch Hinterkopf, dass iirc AMD jetzt, Ende Juli noch einen neuen Treiber raus bringen will/wird. Vielleicht schafft der Abhilfe für deine Probleme


Darauf bin ich auch gespannt.
Im Prinzip kann man aber eigentlich keine Wunder erwarten. Die Mikroruckler werden wohl abnehmen, die "avg. FPS" aber genauso.


----------



## Ausrasta (19. Juli 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, CAPs ist bei mir auch nicht installiert. Kann es daran liegen??
--
Edit: So, Windows ist neu drauf gespielt, ebenso BF3. Eine nennenswerte Änderung gab es nicht.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Auslastung der GPU`s hängt auch von den verschiedenen Maps (DLC´s) ab.

---
Edit 2: Crysis 3 läuft butterweich auf max out mit +100fps und 98%GPU Auslastung.


----------



## Deimos (20. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, CAPs ist bei mir auch nicht installiert. Kann es daran liegen??


Nun gemacht? 



Ausrasta schrieb:


> Edit 2: Crysis 3 läuft butterweich auf max out mit +100fps und 98%GPU Auslastung.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Na geht doch! Ist schon ein ganz gutes Gefühl, mit so hohen fps, stimmt's?


----------



## Ausrasta (20. Juli 2013)

@Deimos; CAPs ist jetzt installiert. Im Endeffekt kann ich dann für den Crossfiremode von AMD bereits angelegte Profile für bestimme Spiele aktivieren? Oder wie ist das zu verstehen.

@Cleriker; Also mit dem 144Hz Moni (ASUS VG248QE 24") rockt es aufjedenfall! Von MR keine Spur! 

Es muss jetzt nur noch BF3 mit konstanter GPU-Auslastung laufen... Nur wie?! 

--
Edit: Oder kann es sein, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist? (680W E9 Straight Power)
Ich habe eben im Heft gelesen, der verbrauch vom 3570k liegt bei 200Watt (none OC) unter Last, plus zwei GPU mit jeweils 230Watt sind das zirka 630Watt.


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2013)

Das Netzteil ist nicht zu schwach, der gesamte Rechner wird unter Last etwa 500-550 Watt ziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2013)

Ausrasta schrieb:


> Ich habe eben im Heft gelesen, der verbrauch vom 3570k liegt bei 200Watt (none OC) unter Last


 
Der gesamte Rechner inklusive Grafikkarte braucht 200 Watt, nicht der i5 alleine.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

So siehts aus. Da hast du entweder was durcheinander gebracht, oder den Text noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Juli 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> @1awd1
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig die zusätzliche Installation der CAPs vergessen?
> 
> Ich habe tatsächlich schon öfters gesehen, dass die Leute die CAPs nicht installieren, da sie das Gefühl haben, mit der Treiberinstallation sei alles getan. Konnte ich im Bekanntenkreis schon drei Mal feststellen.



Nein, die waren natürlich mit installiert und das in der aktuellsten Variante. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle mehr, es werkelt wieder eine einzelne Karte in meinem Rechner. Da muss nichts gebastelt werden und alles läuft wie es soll.  Aber trotzdem danke für den Versuch zu helfen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo & Hilfe !
Gerne möchte ich einen langsam vor sich hinreifenden 'Klassiker' auf meinem Rechner (Win7 Pro. 64-Bit) wiederbeleben:
GTA III / Vice City
Es gibt ja unzählige Mods dafür, auch ENB-Series usw. Jedenfalls möchte ich meine beiden Sapphires mit dem richtigen AMD Catalyst Applocation Profile (CAP) in Sachen GTA III / Vice City 'auf die Beine' helfen. Welche CAP ist denn nun die Richtige, und wo kann ich diese herunterladen?
Danke!


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, einfach auf der Seite, wo du auch den Treiber laden kannst, unter optionale Downloads gucken. Da gibt's dann das aktuelle.


----------



## Deimos (22. Juli 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, einfach auf der Seite, wo du auch den Treiber laden kannst, unter optionale Downloads gucken. Da gibt's dann das aktuelle.


 So ist es , einfach runterscrollen .

Im Übrigen empfehlen sich die CAPs auch bei Single-GPU (hier bei 13.5 CAP1):



			
				Release-Notes schrieb:
			
		

> -  Call of Juarez – Gunslinger – Improves CrossFire performance      -  Company of Heroes 2 – Disables CrossFire support
> -  Far Cry 2 (DX9) – Improves single GPU performance
> -  Resident Evil 6 – Improves single GPU performance
> -  Call of Duty 4 – improves single GPU performance
> -  Dark sider 2 – Fixes the corruption in game menu under certain





brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hallo & Hilfe !
> Gerne möchte ich einen langsam vor sich hinreifenden 'Klassiker' auf meinem Rechner (Win7 Pro. 64-Bit) wiederbeleben:
> GTA III / Vice City
> Es gibt ja unzählige Mods dafür, auch ENB-Series usw. Jedenfalls möchte ich meine beiden Sapphires mit dem richtigen AMD Catalyst Applocation Profile (CAP)  in Sachen GTA III / Vice City 'auf die Beine' helfen. Welche CAP ist  denn nun die Richtige, und wo kann ich diese herunterladen?
> Danke!


 Das aktuelle CAP (s.o.) enthält auch ältere Profile, das sollte eigentlich genügen.

Gerade GTA ist so ne Sache, SLI und CF funktionieren nur dürftig. Dazu kommt, dass die ENB-Series generell Probleme bei Crossfire-Systemen machen kann (Helligkeit, Flackern), wenn ich micht recht entsinne auf Grund des DOFs (?).
Da geht Probieren leider über Studieren.



Ausrasta schrieb:


> Es muss jetzt nur noch BF3 mit konstanter GPU-Auslastung laufen... Nur wie?!


Was sind denn so die Einstellungen und die FPS? Läuft alles auf Ultra in F-HD? In F-HD mit zwei HD7970 könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die CPU limitiert und deswegen die Karten nicht ausgelastet werden; gerade im Multiplayer.



Ausrasta schrieb:


> @Deimos;  CAPs ist jetzt installiert. Im Endeffekt kann ich dann für den  Crossfiremode von AMD bereits angelegte Profile für bestimme Spiele  aktivieren? Oder wie ist das zu verstehen.


Die Installation der CAPs macht nichts anderes, als einer Reihe von Spielen Einstellungen zuzuordnen. Das heisst, sofern ein Profil vorhanden ist, werden die Einstellungen zum entsprechenden Spiel automatisch gestartet. So profitieren manchmal Spiele plötzlich stark von Crossfire, wo vorher nur eine Karte lief, manchmal ist es aber auch schlicht die Deaktivierung von Crossfire für ein bestimmtes Spiel, falls es anders nicht funktioniert.

Falls Crossfire nicht werkelt, kann man für diese Spiele in den "3D-Anwendungseinstellungen" auch separat ein Profil anlegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist insbesondere dann nützlich, wenn schon ein Profil für eine Anwendung existiert, die zum Beispiel die gleiche Engine nutzt (z.B. Unreal Engine o.ä.). Die Chance ist gross, dass so ganz guter CF-Support rausschaut, bevor AMD ein spezifisches Profil releast.
Hier muss man AMD übrigens ein Kränzchen winden; seit GCN erscheinen die Profile imo sehr fix (zumindest für das, was ich gespielt habe ).


----------



## Ausrasta (22. Juli 2013)

Meine GPU Auslastung ist in BF3 mit dem 15.2 Beta-Treiber beträgt jetzt bis zu 99%.
Jedoch taktet der GPU nur auf 500Mhz und der Vram auf 725.

Lösungsansätze jemand?


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

Du hast nicht geantwortet! Limitiert die CPU?


----------



## Ausrasta (22. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte ich wohl überlesen. Die CPU-Auslastung liegt bei fast 100%, bei einem Takt von 4,4Ghz.
Den Takt habe ich jetzt manuell wieder angehoben. Aber die GPU-Auslastung liegt dann wieder bei zirka 60%.


----------



## Deimos (22. Juli 2013)

Scheint wirklich ein CPU-Limit zu sein und deswegen sind die Grafikkarten auch nicht voll ausgelastet.
Ich nehme an, dann liegen die FPS nicht allzu tief...


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2013)

In dem Fall würde ich mal im Treiber 4xSSAA aktivieren und schauen, was sich tut.


----------



## Ausrasta (23. Juli 2013)

Das bringt definitiv mehr GPU-Auslastung, jedoch droppen die FPS des Öfteren auf 40 runter... Das gesamte Spiel läuft halt schlechter als mit der Single-GPU.
-
Edit: 

Das liegt wohl tatsächlich an der CPU Limitierung... 

Dann werde ich die GPU`s mit den 4,4ghz nicht ausgelastet bekommen oder?


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. Juli 2013)

Hey wollte mal Fragen ob sich eine 2te Grafikkarte für FullHD rentieren würde und wie die GPU skalliert. Oder sind Crossfire/SLI Systeme für höhere Auflösung besser.

Aktuell habe ich eine HD7950 und möchte mir einen 144Hz Monitor anschaffen.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Für FullHD reicht (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen) schon eine HD7950.

Spiele fühlen sich mit einem 144 Hz-Monitor auch flüssiger an, wenn die Grafikkarte "nur" ~60fps liefern kann. Meine Empfehlung wäre daher, erstmal den Monitor zu kaufen. Wenn Du dann nicht zufrieden bist, könntest Du immer noch eine zweite HD7950 dazu kaufen.

Welche CPU, Board und Netzteil hast Du im Moment?


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. Juli 2013)

Mein System

i7 3770k @ 4 GHz
Asrock extreme4
CorsairAX 850Watt

Edit.
Habe ein extreme 4


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> i7 3770k @ 4 GHz
> Asrock extreme 3
> CorsairAX 850Watt


 

Wenn Du noch ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse hast, spricht nichts gegen eine 2. HD 7950


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. Juli 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse hast, spricht nichts gegen eine 2. HD 7950



Das würde ich auch neu kaufen, weil mir mein altes nicht mehr gefällt.


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2013)

Dann hier noch ein paar Tests zu 2 HD7950's:

Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB OC Video Card in CrossFire :: TweakTown
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) - ComputerBase
AMD Radeon HD 7950 3GB CrossFire Review - Running CrossFire on the 7900 Series - Legit Reviews
AMD Radeon HD 7950 CrossFire Review | techPowerUp

Nachteil ist halt, dass die µRuckler etwas stärker sind: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 690 (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Aber das empfindet jeder anders, da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## 9maddin9 (27. Juli 2013)

Dann warte ich jetzt auf den neuen Wundertreiber von AMD und entscheid mich dann.
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Juli 2013)

Da gibt es auch schon Vortests. Wundertreiber würde ich das nicht nennen. Nvidia ist schon noch ein gutes Stück vorraus.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2013)

Einfach RadeonPro installiert und ein framelimit eingestellt. Fertig. Schon hast du ein super Bild und keine Mikroruckler mehr.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (3. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Einfach RadeonPro installiert und ein framelimit eingestellt. Fertig. Schon hast du ein super Bild und keine Mikroruckler mehr.


 
Richtig


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. August 2013)

Bin gespannt ob es bei Geforce Karten auch bald kommt das diese Microruckler vermindert werden


----------



## kress (3. August 2013)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei meinem 680er SLI nur bei Darksiders 2 Microruckler gemerkt habe. Ansonsten eigentlich nie.
Bei welchen Spielen hast du noch Microruckler?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. August 2013)

Bei Darksiders sind das aber keine Ruckler von dem SLI sondern vom Spiel selbst weils schlecht optimiert wurde an manchen stellen.
Mir selbst sind auch noch nie wirkliche Microruckler aufgefallen.... obwohl bei Need for Speed Run .. wenn ich da die Fps nicht gedrosselt habe hat mans gesehen das es sich ruckelig anfühlt ...mit Vsync wars weg .

Das was ich meistens habe is eher das sich das Bild schneidet weil zuviele Bilder berechnet werden aber mit Vsync ist das weg.


----------



## kress (4. August 2013)

Ja das hat ja nichts mit SLI zu tun. Auch bei ner Single Gpu werden Bilder zerschnitten wenn Vsync nicht aktiv ist.


----------



## Match-Maker (4. August 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob es bei Geforce Karten auch bald kommt das diese Microruckler vermindert werden


Frame Pacing gibts bei Nvidia schon länger.


----------



## reinhardrudi (5. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Einfach RadeonPro installiert und ein framelimit eingestellt. Fertig. Schon hast du ein super Bild und keine Mikroruckler mehr.



hi
hilft leider bei FARCRY3 nix-trotz frame-limit auf 60 immer noch derbe ruckler   mit dem neuen treiber.


----------



## Match-Maker (5. August 2013)

Ja, Far Cry 3 ist laut diesem Artikel auch echt ein harter Fall.
Im PCGH-Test stehts übrigens auch.


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2013)

Das Spiel ist einfach mal ein Problemfall. Echt schlimm!


----------



## Cook2211 (5. August 2013)

Also bei mir half bei Far Cry 3 komischerweise nur die Kombination aus VSync plus Framelimiter. Dann lief es auch wirklich flüssig. Keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Wenn ich jetzt ein H87 MB und eine 7950 kaufe und zu Weihnachten eventuell eine gebrauchte+Peter,MK-26 oder Accelero, wie stark wird die zweite Karte dann durch den PCI-e 3.0 x4 ausgebremst? Macht Crossfire dann überhaupt noch Sinn?


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2013)

Nein, wenn es x4 ist, macht das keinen Sinn. Hier wurden schon oft genug threads zu entsprechenden Problemen gestartet.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wenn ich jetzt ein H87 MB und eine 7950 kaufe und zu Weihnachten eventuell eine gebrauchte+Peter,MK-26 oder Accelero, wie stark wird die zweite Karte dann durch den PCI-e 3.0 x4 ausgebremst? Macht Crossfire dann überhaupt noch Sinn?


 
Ich habe das mal getestet, ist  eine furchtbare Mikroruckler-Orgie  Obwohl es eher Makroruckler waren


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. August 2013)

Ich hab immer Festplatten Nachladeruckler ...^^


----------



## Softy (13. August 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Festplatten Nachladeruckler ...^^




Kauf dir eine SSD


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. August 2013)

Hab ich, darauf läuft Diablo 3 den ohne laggts wie sau ^^

Die Chance steht 50/50 das meine Festplatte einfach nur schlecht ist weil sie alt ist oder sie einfach nur anfängt kaputt zu werden wegen altersschwäche ^^

Wenistens liegt nicht alles an SLI


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. August 2013)

Hey Jungs, da meine sli Brücke grad etwas spinnt und ich auf die schnelle auch keine neue flexible her bekomm. Wollte ich nur mal schnell wissen wie das war, es ging doch auch ohne Brücke oder nicht? Beim aktuellen Treiber sagt der mir nur das ich eine sli Brücke bräuchte für eine bessere Leistung. 

Treiber: 326,41

MfG


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. August 2013)

So weit ich weiß bringt die auch nur 2-3% Prozent und ist eigentlich auch nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. August 2013)

Mein Problem ist eher das SLI nicht aktiv ist, aber ich installiere einfach mal den Treiber neu

mfg


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. August 2013)

vieleicht ist auch etwas staub in der brücke oder steckverbindung , hatte da auch mal probleme mit sowas  


Aber wenn sie richtig laufen würden dann geht die Kiste sicher in hohen auflösungen gut ab mit dem Sli Verbund


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. August 2013)

Staub oder dergleichen war nicht drin, ich hab die noch Beinen Freund getestet. Die sli Brücke ist Defekt warum auch immer, naja ich hab dann erst einmal ne neue bestellt. 

MfG

Edit: SLI Brücke ist nun auch da

Hier mal ein vergleich vom altem zum neuen, ist zwar kein wirklicher Unterschied aber es gibt schlimmeres

Alt: i5 3570K @ 4 Ghz + GTX 670 @ SLI

Neu: i7 3770K @ 4 Ghz + GTX 770 @ SLI


----------



## Sefyu_TR (18. August 2013)

Mal eine Verständnisfrage:

Mir sind AFR SFR und Tiling bekannt. Ich verstehe aber folgendes nicht:

Während AFR die Bilder abwechselnd rendert, übernimmt SFR die Aufteilung variierbar horizontal, was zum beispiel da oben meist nur Decken oder Himmel sind ungleich ausfällt. Tiling teilt das Bild theoretisch vereinfacht horizontal und vertikal gleichmäßig auf bzw versucht es. 

Wieso gibt es keine Variante, bei der das Bild vertikal variabel gerendert wird? Das Himmel/Decke Problem wäre gelöst..


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2013)

Das mit dem Himmel ist ja bei SFR kein Problem, da die Last bei "Load Balancing" dynamisch verteilt wird. Diese dynamische Verteilung ist halt eben genau die Stärke von SFR mit Load Balancing, weil versucht wird, die Last möglichst gleichmäßig auf beide GPUs zu verteilen, obwohl sie beide den gleichen Frame rändern.
Nur ist das natürlich sowieso alles Makulatur, da nun mal AFR der Standard ist, der heutzutage von den Games unterstützt wird


----------



## Sefyu_TR (19. August 2013)

Das ist mir klar, aber die Last wäre links und rechts doch sinnvoller aufgeteilt (Räume Flächen Gelände Gegner 
 etc) als oben und unten (eben Horizont Decke und darunter die komplette Action). 

Was hat für das Horizontale gesprochen statt dem Vertikalen? Das interessiert mich


----------



## Cook2211 (19. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. August 2013)

Werte sind oki, hab gerade selbst Test gemacht und geguckt ob die Fps mit deinen übereinstimmen und das kommt hin


----------



## Fips80 (25. August 2013)

Hallo ich habe jetzt eine Asus hd 7950 dc2t v2 auf einem Z77 Extreme4 von ASrock
Nun wollte ich fragen ob sich eine zweite Asus hd 7950 dc2t v2 auf dem Board problemlos betreiben läst?
Ich meine wegen dem Abstand zwischen den Karten. Oder ob ich zu der Asus hd 7950 dc2t v2 lieber eine andere 7950er dazugeben sollte die nicht so viel Platz braucht.
Case ist gut belüftet, 140 mm Lüfter vorne 1 stk. rein und oben 2 stk. raus, und ein 120 mm Lüfter hinten oben raus.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. August 2013)

Hatte bei mir mal 2 Asus 7970 DC2 drin. Kein Steckplatz frei zwischen den Karten. Gehäuse ist nen NZXT Phantom mit voller Lüfterbestückung. Von den Temps her kein Problem, wurde halt nur nen bissl lauter als mit einer Karte. Leider funktionierte Crossfire bei meinen Spielen nicht zufriedenstellend oder gar nicht, daher wieder eine Karte verkauft.


----------



## Fips80 (25. August 2013)

Da die 7950er ja von Haus aus weniger Strom verbraucht als die 7970er sollte das dann eigentlich gehen oder?


----------



## 1awd1 (25. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, die Temps haben bei mir keine Probleme bereitet. Die Lüfter der oberen Karte haben halt nen bissl mehr aufgedreht. Wie es in anderen Gehäusen aussieht weiß ich nicht aber deins ist ja recht ähnlich wie meins belüftet, daher sollte das wohl funktionieren.


----------



## Fips80 (28. August 2013)

So ich habe jetzt eine 7950 Asus dcu2.
Die zweite ist noch nicht fix welche.
Sollte die zweite Karte ein dualslot Design sein, welche sollte dann oben und unten sein. 
Ich denke die Asus unten währe besser oder?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an wie die PCI Express Slot Belegung bei deinem Mainboard ist, steht auch meistens im Handbuch vom Mainboard, aber im Normalfall müsste es sich ausgehen das genug abstand zwischen den Karten bleibt.

Warum nicht 2 gleiche Karten von der selben Marke  ?


----------



## Fips80 (28. August 2013)

Eine 7950 habe ich schon. Und eine zweite will ich mir nur gebraucht zulegen .
Vieleicht finde ich auch eine Asus. Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2013)

Kommt ganz drauf an was für ein Design die Karte dann hat. Die Asus ist ja eigentlich ahnlich aufgebaut wie ein Accelero Xtreme, jedoch mit einem großen Unterschied. Die Asus hat geschlossene Seiten! Der ACX Kann durch den geringen Abstand der Karten grad so noch Luft saugen, diese kann aber gut weg. Das ist bei der Asus leider nicht der Fall. Da muss alles an Hitze direkt an der Platine entweichen, wodurch sich das ganze stärker aufheizt.
Die Beste Lösung was den Platz und die Temps angeht wäre natürlich ein Referezdesign. Das ist dann aber leider deutlich zu hören.


----------



## drebbin (28. August 2013)

Grundfrage:
Bei vsync ist ja eine feste frametime von Ca 17ms vorgeschrieben bei 60Hz.
Kann es da überhaupt MRs geben?
Für mein Verständnis nicht...

Zusatzfrage:
Welche Bedingungen müssen für ne 2t karte zu meiner 7950 non boost stimmen?
Auch exakt 7950 non boost,reicht ein Chip der 79xx reihe oder sogar 7xxx "nur"? Selber takt?
Hätte die Möglichkeit mir eine 7850zu leihen...


----------



## drebbin (30. August 2013)

Kann mir bitte jmd die fragen beantworten...


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

Grundsätzlich funktioniert Crossfire auch mit einer HD 7950 + HD 7970: http://sites.amd.com/PublishingImag.../WebBannerJPEG/AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_1618W.jpg

Mit einer HD7850 wird es also nicht funktionieren, würde auch keinen Sinn machen, weil die langsamste Karte immer die Performance vorgibt.

MR hast Du immer, es ist technisch unmöglich, dass es keine MR gibt. Man kann sie mit verschiedenen Maßnahmen nur etwas mildern.


----------



## Scalon (30. August 2013)

bei deiner Zusatzfrage denke ich, musst du nur darauf achten das die Karten den gleichen Chip haben, sprich Tahiti ob Boost oder nicht müsste egal sein. Die 7850 dürfte folglich nicht funktionieren, aber eine 7870 XT (mit Tahiti Chip) dürfte funktionieren.
Anbei habe kein Crossfire, somit beruht meine Aussage auf "fundiertem" Halbwissen


----------



## drebbin (30. August 2013)

Okay danke euch dann schaue ich mal ob ich irgendwo ne 7950günstig erhalten kann


----------



## loltheripper (7. September 2013)

Ich habe seit neustem 2 nette HD 7950ger, doch unter Last (unigine Heaven) laufen beide nur mit 80% Auslastung und die Scores sind nur knapp überhalb meiner 2x 6970ger. Hab schonmal das Powerlimit auf + 20% gesetzt und den Treiber (13.8 beta 1) neu aufgesetzt, hat aber beides nichts gebracht.


----------



## Stolle2010 (7. September 2013)

13.10 ist aber der neue treiber 

Villeicht liegt ein CPU limit vor was ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann...Aber ein versuch isses wert dem i7 bischen auf die sprünge zu helfen !


----------



## loltheripper (7. September 2013)

Einige BlueScreens später und dieser Fehlermeldung 





> Could not load file or assembly 'MOM.Implementation


 habe ich festgestellt das sich der 13.10 nicht installieren lässt.
Edit:
Hab den Treiber nun Installiert nach einigem rum probieren, nur die FPS sind nicht besse4r geworden. Ach ja der I7 läuft schon auf 4,4 Ghz


----------



## Deimos (10. September 2013)

Was sind die Einstellungen beim Unigine? Auflösung? Die Angaben sind etwas spärlich .

Wie schauts denn in Spielen aus?


----------



## Azhole (10. September 2013)

Da mich dieses Thema sehr beschäftigt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit einer 770 SLI hat?
Ich möchte gerne alle Spiele, vor allem Battlefield 4, was bald rauskommt, auf Ultra mit 60-70+ FPS spielen... .

Wie stark habt ihr, oder schätzt ihr die Mikroruckler vorallem in Battlefield 4 ein?

Lg

#Edit: so wird der PC dann warscheinlich aussehen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220efadf0d2cac8f4a1f5ee50ca6b71706f285e535cea


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. September 2013)

Also ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit meinen beiden 770er, egal ob Temp oder MR. Wie soll ich dir aber was zu BF4 sagen wenn es noch nicht einmal auf dem markt ist, BF3 hingegen spiele ich dagegen ohne Probleme und das auf 2400x1350, Ultra Einstellungen und 4x MSAA

mfg


----------



## Azhole (10. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Also ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme mit meinen beiden 770er, egal ob Temp oder MR. Wie soll ich dir aber was zu BF4 sagen wenn es noch nicht einmal auf dem markt ist, BF3 hingegen spiele ich dagegen ohne Probleme und das auf 2400x1350, Ultra Einstellungen und 4x MSAA
> 
> mfg


 
schön zu hören! danke.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. September 2013)

Azhole schrieb:


> schön zu hören! danke.


 
Eines noch zum Thema MR, das ist eine Sache die du selber testen solltest. Da die jeder Mensch anders wahrnimmt, der eine hat Probleme damit der andere eben nicht

mfg


----------



## Azhole (10. September 2013)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Eines noch zum Thema MR, das ist eine Sache die du selber testen solltest. Da die jeder Mensch anders wahrnimmt, der eine hat Probleme damit der andere eben nicht
> 
> mfg


 
Ok, würde aber auch gerne wissen was andere zu der 770 SLI halten.  Ich denke ma auch das es vom Budget her vielleicht nicht klappen wird


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. September 2013)

Da wird sich sicher der ein oder andere noch melden, man könnte aber auch zu 2 HD 7950 greifen. Bzw eine 7970 die gibts auch schon für 315€

VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...CIe-30-UEFI::22095.html?campaign=psm/geizhals

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Never-Settle-Reloaded-AMD-Game-Bundles:_:618.html

dazu gibt es noch 3 Spiele

So und jetzt dürfen die anderen

mfg


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2013)

Mit dem HD3 würde ich aber nicht SLI versuchen, da das nur CF kann und das auch nur mit x16/x4.

Edit: Wieso denn überhaupt ein K Prozessor bei einem H87 MB? Den i7 würde ich gegen nen Xeon 1230v3 oder v2 bin mir gerade nicht sicher welcher der aktuelle ist, ist fast hundert Euro billiger und hat eben keine IGP.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. September 2013)

Mir war grad mal etwas langweilig, mal ein kleiner Vergleich bei dem guten alten Metro 2033
in diesem Fall 1920x1080 gegen 2880x1620




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loltheripper (10. September 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Was sind die Einstellungen beim Unigine? Auflösung? Die Angaben sind etwas spärlich .
> 
> Wie schauts denn in Spielen aus?


 In unigine läuft alles auf max (kein 3d) und in einem auflösung von 2560 x 1440.
In Spielen ist es das selbe die Auslastung ist irgendwo zwischen 80-90% die FPS sind zwar immer über 60, aber ich will mit den Karten ja auch Benchen. Im Firestrike steh ich sogar sehr schlecht da...
AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V HD 7950
AMD Radeon HD 6970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V    HD 6970

edit: hab jetzt einen eigenen Thread erstellt.


----------



## jiJa (18. September 2013)

hey leute,

bin langsam echt am verzweifeln.
bekomme sli ums verrecken nicht mehr aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sämtliche versionen des treibers wurden mit einer neuinstallation durchgeführt.
niegelnagelneue sli-bridge verbaut.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. September 2013)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchsucht, aber hast du irgendwo deine Systemconfig mal gepostet (poste die mal bitte nochmal^^)? Kann es sein, das dein Mainboard SLI gar nicht unterstützt? Sofern der Treiber nämlich kein Mainboard mit Zertifizierung findet, gibt er die Funktion auch nicht frei... Bei mir steht da "SLI, Surround, PhysX konfigurieren"


----------



## jiJa (19. September 2013)

MB: Sabertooth Z77
CPU: 3570k
RAM: 16GB Mushkin Black
SSD: Curcial m4 128GB
2x Asus 670 dc2s

denke das sollte reichen


----------



## Softy (19. September 2013)

Lief denn SLI schon mal in der Zusammenstellung? Oder hast Du irgendwelche Komponenten neu dazu gekauft?


----------



## jiJa (19. September 2013)

hatte das mb wieder verbaut nachdem mein maximus beide vorgänger 670s grillte ( der tolle mosfet waküblock)
zuvor lief das mb nur mit einer 670


----------



## Der Maniac (23. September 2013)

Du hast die Karten auch in den richtigen Slots? Müssten die beiden oberen sein, der dritte ganze unten hat nämlich nur eine x4-Anbindung, da blockiert Nvidia SLI grundsätzlich per Treiber.

Ansonsten such mal nach NVidia Cool-Bits, evtl. mag der aktuelle Treiber deine Karten auch nicht richtig, die könnten das Problem lösen.


----------



## jiJa (23. September 2013)

danke maniac stimmt, das detail habe ich vergessen -.-
der zweite pcie steckplatz scheint defekt zu sein.
somit steckt die karte im dritten :/
diese läuft aber laut gpu-z mit x8.
d.h. hier dürfte der fehler liegen?
gott ich habe die schnauze voll von asus  never again


----------



## Der Maniac (23. September 2013)

Das wird wohl der Fehler sein... Auf der Asus-Seite steht, das das Board den dritten Slot nur mit PCIe 2.0 x4 ansteuern kann?! Evtl. ein Auslesefehler von GPU-Z?


----------



## jiJa (24. September 2013)

seltsam, dann bleibt zur abwechslung nur mal wieder die RMA :/


----------



## Der Maniac (25. September 2013)

RMA über den Händler? Oder Asus selbst? Schreib dir auf jeden Fall die Seriennummer des Boards auf, bzw. fotografier den Aufkleber am Karton ab, dann kannst du das komplett zurückverfolgen (lassen) ggf!


----------



## Anteros (25. September 2013)

Hallo Leute! bin komplett neu hier und sag somit mal SERVUS 

also ich beschäftige mich seit gut 2 wochen mit dem Thema Crossfire.. wie ich dazu gekommen bin.. ganz einfach ein freund von mir hat mir seine zweite 7870 um 70 euro verkauft  ich dachte also entweder probierst du mal cf wenns nicht funktioniert kannst sie noch immer verkaufen 

so nun zu meiner Situation. Das es nicht gaaaanz einfach wird dachte ich mir schon. am besten wir fangen mal ganz vorne an bei meinem derzeitigen System:

Core i5 Sandy 750 @ 3,8 ghz primestable under wak
MSI GD 65 P55 moard
2x2gb Gskill Trident 1600er mit cl9
2x Asus 7870 dcII v2
silverstone 700 watt NT


sollte soweit mal passen. also vom einbau her hat alles funktioniert nun zu cf

nach neuerlicher Treiberinstallation wurde die 2te karte erkann und ich konnte im Catalyst CF aktivieren JUHUUU dachte ich  aktuell bin ich am 3.10er Treiber

nun nach diversen Starts diverser Games angefangen von Fifa 13 bis battlefield 3 zu Payday 2 immer das selbe spiel.. nach gut 2-5 minuten FREEZE. und zwar so richtig.. dieser Freeze wo sogar der Ton einem Remix gleicht 

hab dann mal Radeonpro ausprobiert und muss sagen geiles Teil! hab viel gelesen über ulps deaktivieren (was ich auch gemacht hab) und dem limiten. jetzt is meine Frage nur.. welche Art von Limit soll ich setzen! kann mir jemand beim richtigen einstellen von Radeonpro helfen und mir vielleicht noch tipps geben ob ich was vergessen habe? im gpuz werden beide Karten erkannt. die sind übrigens IDENT und non OC. 

kann mir vielleicht jemand seine Battlefield 3 einstellungen im Radeonpro mitteilen oder generell noch sagen ob ich was vergessen habe? was mir aufgefallen ist ist da ich auch afterburner installiert habe beim Start einer Map in BF3 beide Grafikkarten arbeiten aber eine nur mit 60 bis 80% und die andere 40 bis 60%

Vielen Vielen Dank für eure Tipps 

LG

*edit* hab gerade payday 2 angestartet und oben links im osd gesehn das da dx 9 steht.. im dxdiag steht aber dx11 wisst ihr was das bedeuten kann??

weiters wollt ich noch sagen das ich auf nem toshiba 42'' @ fullhd und 60hz zocke


----------



## Der Maniac (26. September 2013)

Das mit DirectX ist simpel erklärt: Payday 2 unterstützt nur DX9, da wird also nie was anderes stehen^^

Das mit dem Freeze ist unter keinen Umständen normal... Aber was das Limit anbegeht: Erstmal bei Crossfire (sogut wie) immer VSync anschalten! Dann evtl. noch nach nem normalen Framelimiter googeln und zusätzlich auf 60 FPS fixen, manchmal gibt es Ausbrecher beim VSync. Damit sollten Mikroruckerl etc. minimiert sein. 

Woher die Freeze-Zustände kommen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe seit Jahren nur NV-Karten  Da muss dir hier jemand anderes helfen


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Aber was das Limit anbegeht: Erstmal bei Crossfire (sogut wie) immer VSync anschalten! Dann evtl. noch nach nem normalen Framelimiter googeln und zusätzlich auf 60 FPS fixen, manchmal gibt es Ausbrecher beim VSync. Damit sollten Mikroruckerl etc. minimiert sein.


 
@ TE

Am besten fahre ich mit DVC (Dynamic V-sync Control) aus den Radeon Pro Tools
Nix anderes als Nvidias Adaptive-V-Sync.
Sollte die Bildwiederholrate unter ein bestimmtes Limit fallen wird Vsync automatisch ausgeschaltet.

Am besten den Catalyst 13.10 Beta Treiber installieren.

AMD Catalyst

Der "Frame Pacing" Treiber.
Sollte bei nen Crossfire Verbund an sein.

Auch die CAPs (AMD Catalyst Application Profiles) installieren.
Findest du hier...

AMD Catalyst

Einfach mal etwas rumprobieren mit Radeon Pro bis du die für dich optimalsten Settings gefunden hast.
Nicht jeder mag die DVC (Dynamic V-sync Control) bzw. benutzt lieber die DFC (Dynamic Frame rate Control)
Im Anhang meine Settings:


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (26. September 2013)

Moin Moin,
hab auch mal ne frage und zwar habe ich 2x 7950 windforce(eine mit 1x6und1x8 pin und eine mit 2x6pin) habe gestern mit Aida 64 extreme edition den stresstest getestet und dabei festgestellt das die eine karte anstatt der 1ghz nur 900mhz macht. Also am anfang laufen beide mit 1ghz. So nach 20sec fällt eine auf 900mhz zurück, ist das normal oder liegt es daran das es 2 verschiedene bios versionen sind? temps sind mit 60-62 grad nach 15min stresstest erreicht und bleiben konstant.
ebenfalls aufgefallen sind mir unterschiedliche lüftergeschwindigkeiten, eine im idle 1000 rpm die andere 1400rpm ebenfalls normal?
Catalyst-Version	13.4
hoffe jemand kann mir da weiter helfen
mfg


----------



## CSOger (26. September 2013)

Im Idle läuft die "Masterkarte" mit einer höheren Lüftergeschwindigkeit weil bei ihr auch mehr Takt als bei der zweiten anliegt und deswegen auch die Temperatur höher ist.
(So sieht das bei mir aus und ist denke ich völlig normal)

Auch du kannst ruhig den 13.10 Beta (Frame Pacing) Treiber installieren.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (26. September 2013)

hatte gehoft das es so wäre aber ganz so einfach scheints nicht zu sein-_-


----------



## dorow (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu SLI.
Ich habe jetzt eine zweite GTX570 bekommen und möchte jetzt ein SLI System verwenden. Bringt ein SLI auch was wenn z.B. der VRam voll läuft? Wird alles auf die beiden Grafikkarten verteilt das man so zusammen auf 2,5GB VRam kommt?


----------



## 1awd1 (2. Oktober 2013)

nein, bringt nichts. Der zur Verfügung stehende V-Ram verdoppelt sich nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2013)

Nö, der Speicher wird nicht addiert! Beide Karten bekommen die gleichen Daten.

Was mich ab dieser Stelle wieder wundert...
Wieso holt man sich erst ein SLI-System und fragt dann, wie es funktioniert?


----------



## dorow (2. Oktober 2013)

Habe die Karte hier liegen. Und nun überlege ich diese mal einzubauen. Da ich aber eine Wasserkühlung Habe geht das mal nicht so eben schnell.

Wird der VRam bedarf auf beide karten gleich Verteilt?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2013)

dorow schrieb:


> Wird der VRam bedarf auf beide karten gleich Verteilt?


 
Ja denn das muss so sein.
Jede Karte im SLI Verbund muss die gleichen Daten im Vram haben sonst geht es nicht.
Es spielt also keine Rolle ob du 2 GTX 570 oder 4 GTX 570 einbaust. Der nutzbare Vram beträgt immer 1,25GB.
Wenn du der Meinung bist dass dein Vram nicht mehr reicht bringt es nichts auf SLI auszuweichen. Dadurch steigerst du zwar die Leistung aber eben nicht die Vram Menge.
Helfen würde wirklich nur ein Wechsel auf eine neue Karte. Welches ist auch empfehle denn die GTX 570 ist schon nicht mehr die Schnellste.
Wie wäre es mit einer GTX 770 oder AMD 7970?


----------



## dorow (2. Oktober 2013)

Eine neue Karte kommt erst mal nicht in Frage. Dann müssen halt ein paar abstriche in denn Grafik Einstellungen gemacht werden
Battlefield 3 läuft ja auch auf einer GTX 570 sehr gut da wird battlefield 4 auf zwei GTX 570 auch noch laufen..


----------



## Cleriker (2. Oktober 2013)

Das ist eine sehr ordentliche und bodenständige Haltung. Respekt von meiner Seite aus. Ich bin leider Seiten so vernünftig.

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang die 570 SC im triple laufen und auf 850 MHz. Das ging schon ganz gut. Mir ist in Risen 2 aber ständig der RAM vollgelaufen, auf 2560*1440.


----------



## dorow (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiel nur in fullhd 1920 x 1080. ich hoffe das da der Speicher nicht voll läuft. Ist mein erstes SLI System, war sonst immer dagegen. Aber da ich die zweite GTX 570 inkl. Wasserkühler für einen super Preis bekommen habe. Konnte ich nicht Wiederstehen.


----------



## AV1992 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

da jetzt rausgekommen ist, das CF mit einer 7970 GHZ und einer R9 280X funktioniert, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mit eine R9 280X zusätzlich zu meiner 7970 GHZ zu holen. Mein Problem ist allerdings das Netztteil, ich weis nicht ob es ausreicht. Ich habe das  580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2013)

Das Straight E9 ist für CF / SLI nicht so gut geeignet, die Leistung würde aber knapp ausreichen, wenn Du es mit dem Übertakten nicht übertreibst.

Außerdem bräuchtest Du ein neues Board, das Asrock Z87 Pro4 ist für Crossfire NICHT geeignet (wegen der Anbindung der Grafikkarten mit x16 / x4).

Und wenn, dann würde ich schon aus psychohygienischen Gründen eine 2. HD 7970 einbauen.


----------



## AV1992 (11. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann lass ich es lieber sein 

Vielen Dank für die informative und schnelle Antwort


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2013)

AV1992 schrieb:


> Ok, dann lass ich es lieber sein
> 
> Vielen Dank für die informative und schnelle Antwort


 
Kein Problem 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich es auch sein lassen, denn richtig sinnvoll wäre CF eben nur mit einem neuen Netzteil und einem anderen Board, und da lohnt sich der Aufpreis imo nicht.


----------



## Bull56 (12. Oktober 2013)

Finde ich schon... 

Fast die doppelte Leistung Teilweise und Mikroruckeln ist auch nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher!


----------



## Murdoch (12. Oktober 2013)

Habs gestern erst getestet. Also sli bringt wirklich fast doppelte Leistung 

Mikroruckler habe ich mit vsynch keine. Sehe ich nur beim benchen zb.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2013)

Erst mal danke für diesen Thread. Multi-GPU wird ja irgendwie überall nur noch runtergemacht...

Ich selbst nutze ein CF-System mit AMD FX 8320@4 GHz Stock, Asrock 990FX Extreme 3, Gskill Ares 8Gb DDR3-2400 und 2 VTX3D HD 7870XT im CF und ein SLI-System mit AMD FX 8120@4 GHz Stock, Asus Extreme 3 990FX, 8GB Team Group Elite DDR3 2133 und 2 GTX 660.

Seit diesem Monat habe ich irgendwie Probleme, den 3D Mark 11 zum Abschluss zu bringen...Auf beiden Rechnern....
Keine Veränderungen an der Hardware, er zeigt immer nen GUI-Fehler.....mit der Version 1.3 hatte ich zunächst keine Probleme, dann lief nichts mehr. Nach Update auf 1,5 jeweils ein erfolgreicher Durchlauf, nun nur noch Fehler?
Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## Deimos (25. Oktober 2013)

Bei Anandtech wurde ein 290x-CF-Setup getestet. Interessant dabei, nebst der Leistung, sind die offenbar massiv zurückgegangenen Sprünge in den Frametimes, sprich eine Reduktion der Mikroruckler.
Von einer S-GPU ist man nach wie vor ein Stückchen entfernt, aber gegenüber den Vorgängern (sprich Tahiti auf 280x) ist eine deutliche Verbesserung sichtbar.

Offenbar hat die XDMA-Implemention positive Wirkung auf Mikroruckler.

Link: AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 290X Review


----------



## Cleriker (26. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info. Hatte ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen. Wünschenswert wäre das wirklich. Sie nähern sich nVidia immer mehr. Hoffentlich nicht den Preisen dieser.


----------



## RayasVati (27. Oktober 2013)

Jmd schon einmal probleme mit Crossfire und Win 8.1?

Kann es im CCC nicht aktivieren. Nach ativieren und Übernehmen geht der punkt gleich wieder auf deaktivieren


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. November 2013)

Servus an alle.
Ich richte mich an erster Linie an die vielen Dummschwätzer, die nie ein SLI oder CF System hatten und dennoch viel rumerzählen.
Und *vor allem* möchte ich denjenigen, die sich noch nicht einig sind ob CF/SLI für sie in Frage kommt, Mut machen und meine Erfahrung teilen  

Aussagen wie "du brauchst 800-1000 Watt / das System wird viel zu heiß du kriegst Hitzeprobleme / der Spalt zwischen Netzteil und Grakalüfter ist zu eng / die Kiste wird viel lauter / durch Microruckler ungenießbar / lohnt erst wenn die stärkste Single GPU nicht mehr reicht" haben mich wochenlang zweifeln lassen, ob ich mir zum Aufrüsten einfach eine zweite 7870 oder eine 7970 zum doppelten Preis zulege. 
Die sinnvolle Schlussfolgerung, doppelte Power zum halben Preis zu haben, reizte mich und ich hatte eine günstige Ausgangslage in Sachen Kühlung und Power. Also habe ich mir eine zweite 7870 zugelegt... Und ich bin begeistert:

Über den Leistungszuwachs für wenig Geld staunt man natürlich nicht schlecht, (Beispielsweise Tomb Raider auf Ultra vorher Durchschnitt 44 FPS, jetzt 103 FPS) aber höhere Temperaturen? Pustekuchen. Die süße Kompaktwasserkühlung und die 7 restlichen 120mm Lüfter tun ihren Job perfekt, keine Graka kommt beim Zocken über den 60 Grad Bereich hinaus, CPU bleibt im 50 Grad Bereich. Selbst mit dem winzigen Spalt, der zwischen dem Lüfter der unteren Graka und dem Netzteil geblieben ist kriegt er durch die Seitenlüfter genug Luft. Es stimmt zwar, dass mehr Wärme produziert wird (ich spüre deutlich wie es oben rausgezogen wird) aber dabei bleibt es bei mir auch. 
Da die Lüfter dadurch auch kaum höher drehen ist mein System nach wie vor silent, kaum zu hören. Der AMD Treiber regelt Microruckler auf ein Maß runter, dass es nicht stört und kaum auffällt.

Und zum letzten der zweifelhaften Aussagen: Ich habe nicht die Absicht meinen Gehalt in zwei 290X zu investieren. Crossfire macht auch bei schwächeren Karten wie einer 7870 Sinn.
Und der Stromverbrauch interessiert ja wohl wirklich am wenigsten. Wenn ich Strom sparen will lege ich mir so etwas gar nicht erst zu.

Fazit:
Es kommt auf das Gesamtpaket an. Wer von vornherein keine kühlen Temperaturen und ein schwaches System hat kriegt natürlich Probleme. Alles andere ist Geschwätz. 
Und nach wie vor siegt das Sprichwort *" Probieren geht über studieren"* und ich bin froh, nach eben sämtlichen Geschwätz diese Entscheidung getroffen zu haben. Es ist einfach nur der Hammer. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte den einen oder anderen hiermit den nötigen Ruck geben


----------



## 1awd1 (5. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht, von 44 auf 103 fps.....


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. November 2013)

Ja, Tomb Raider hat extrem davon profitiert


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

Es ist aber schlichtweg unmöglich, dass 2 Karten mehr als 100% mehr fps generieren


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. November 2013)

Wie gesagt: Tomb Raider hat davon stark profitiert. In Hitman oder Metro ist es beispielsweise nicht so krass. Aber ich weiß was ich habe und was ich sehe. Ob ihr es für möglich haltet oder nicht ist eure Baustelle mich interessierts nicht


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

Mich interessiert es auch nicht, wie viele fps Du in Tomb Raider hast. Aber zu behaupten, dass eine 2. Grafikkarte mehr als doppelt soviele fps generiert, ist nunmal unmöglich und somit totaler Unfug.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. November 2013)

Achso ok Fraps und auch die Benchmarks verarschen mich du weißt mit Sicherheit besser was hier an meinem System vorliegt, nicht wahr? Alles klar Danke. Next.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

Manchmal finde ich es schade, dass es keinen "Gefällt mir nicht"- oder ""-Button gibt


----------



## Brez$$z (5. November 2013)

schön wie patzig du wirst, allerdings hat Softy recht. 
Wenn die Karten 1A Skalieren würden im CF dann wäre die doppelte anzahl an FPS möglich.
Mehr ist absolut nicht möglich, daher vermute ich eher das es sich um ein messfehler handelt


----------



## Sefyu_TR (5. November 2013)

Ja sicher... Der Benchmark sowie Fraps messen falsch... Aber ausschließlich in Tomb Raider, gelle?  Hauptsache seine Meinung abdrücken und Behauptungen aufstellen ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu wissen was hier vor Ort vorliegt... Da sind sie wieder... Die Pseudo-Besserwisser die einem nichts gönnen... Wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat...  
Abo abbestellt. Schreibt euren Unfug weiter.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. November 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ja sicher... Der Benchmark sowie Fraps messen falsch... Aber ausschließlich in Tomb Raider, gelle?  Hauptsache seine Meinung abdrücken und Behauptungen aufstellen ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu wissen was hier vor Ort vorliegt... Da sind sie wieder... Die Pseudo-Besserwisser die einem nichts gönnen... Wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat...
> Abo abbestellt. Schreibt euren Unfug weiter.


 
 Schlaubischlumpf, setz dich bitte mit der Materie außeinander! du kannst nicht hier Leuten vorlügen das wenn sie 2 Karten kaufen das 
sie mehr als die Doppelte anzahl der FPS haben. Mach den Versuch einfach nochmal, deaktivier CF und Bench und danach nochmal!


----------



## Softy (5. November 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Abo abbestellt.



Gute Entscheidung  Leute, die Unsinn verbreiten sind hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## 1awd1 (6. November 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Abo abbestellt.



Ein grosser Verlust für diesen Thread....


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2013)

Leute kommt mal runter! Der eine will sich nicht belehren lassen, über mögliche Leistungssteigerungen und die belehrenden blocken ebenfalls einfach ab, statt mal darauf einzugehen. Wir sind doch hier nicht im Kindergarten!!!

Wer von euch hat ihn gefragt, ob er zufällig bei der Installation der zweiten Karte auch einen neueren Treiber aufgespielt hat? Niemand? Das wäre meine erste Frage gewesen und würde eine solche Steigerung durchaus erklären. Vielleicht hat er auch beim aktivieren der CF-einstellungen die defaults wiederhergestellt. Das wäre aber wohl zu einfach, was? Lieber andere Leute Lügner nennen...  Im Test bei PCGH hat die 7870 nämlich 51min und 55avg fps. Die 44 von ihm sind also unterdurchschnittlich und lassen auf einen alten Treiber, oder ein Einstellungsproblem schließen. Hättet ihr auch nur einmal darüber nachgedacht warum er so etwas hier schreibt, wäre euch das auch aufgefallen. Stattdessen beleidigt ihr ihn!? 

Mensch ehrlich Leute, das war voll daneben!



Softy schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung  Leute, die Unsinn verbreiten sind hier fehl am Platz.



Softy, gerade von einem so bekannten User ist eigentlich etwas mehr zu erwarten. Ist ja nun wirklich nicht so als ob CF/SLI bisher nie wunderliche threads hier hervorgebracht hätte.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2013)

Da muss ich Cleriker recht geben.
Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten, zudem habe ich schon oft Benches gesehen bei denen ein CF oder SLI Gespann auf knapp über 100% Skalierung kam. Entweder reagiert das Game extrem auf Multi GPU oder seine Single Karte performte nicht optimal sodass eine Skalierung von über 100% zustande kommt.

Also, tief durchatmen, sachlich rangehen und wenn er dann immer noch blöd kommt, dann kann man ihn ignorieren.


----------



## denyo62 (6. November 2013)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Da muss ich Cleriker recht geben. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten, zudem habe ich schon oft Benches gesehen bei denen ein CF oder SLI Gespann auf knapp über 100% Skalierung kam. Entweder reagiert das Game extrem auf Multi GPU oder seine Single Karte performte nicht optimal sodass eine Skalierung von über 100% zustande kommt.  Also, tief durchatmen, sachlich rangehen und wenn er dann immer noch blöd kommt, dann kann man ihn ignorieren.



So siehts aus. Jemanden als Lügner bezeichnen ist ne harte Nummer.

Wie der Cleriker und Ralle schon gesagt haben kann das Phänomen verschiedene gründe haben ..


----------



## Softy (6. November 2013)

Also 1. habe ich ihn nicht beleidigt und 2. habe ich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Skalierung über 100% völlig unmöglich ist und 3. will ich keinen belehren, ich stelle nur Fakten richtig.

Man muss kein Einstein sein, um zu kapieren, dass eine 2. Karte nicht mehr als doppelt so viele fps generieren kann.

Wenn er mit unterschiedlichen Settings/Treibern bencht, ist das seine Sache, interessiert mich nicht. Aber dann kann er sich wenigstens über die knapp 3-fache Leistungssteigerung durch die 2. Karte freuen.

So ein Unsinn gehört eben richtig gestellt, am Ende glaubt das einer und ist dann enttäuscht, wenn er mit einer 2. Grafikkarte dann nicht mehr als doppelt soviel fps rausbekommt


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2013)

Ist vollkommen klar und ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt ja auch. Zudem habe ich meine Bemerkung zu dir extra ausgegliedert, was dich auch von dem "beleidigen" entfernt.

Du hättest trotzdem ruhig mal auf mögliche Ursachen für solche Ergebnisse eingehen können. Wenn ihm nämlich nicht klar ist woran es liegen könnte, so kannst du ihm hundert mal sagen dass mehr als 100 Prozent nicht möglich sind, er wird dir nicht glauben. 
So war meine Kritik zu verstehen. Wenn man jemanden etwas erklären möchte, dann auch vollständig und nicht nur halb.


----------



## denyo62 (6. November 2013)

Digga du redest von etwas, dass unmöglich ist , er sitzt aber vorm PC und sieht dass es doch möglich ist .. 

ohne eine Erklärung einfach nur zu sagen "das ist unmöglich" kann da schon provozierend  wirken ..

Es kann sich da nur um einen Fehler handeln .. ich habe sefyu gebeten die ganze Sache mal nochmal zu testen .. dann kommen wir dem Fehler auf den Grund und Fakten lassen sich durchaus besser klar stellen


----------



## Ralle@ (6. November 2013)

Eine Skalierung von über 100% ist schon möglich, ein Beispiel habe ich in meinen Post genannt.
Wenn das System mit 1 GPU nicht ganz Rund läuft (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), mit Multi GPU aber schon und sofern kein CPU Limit vorliegt, dann kommt eine vermeintliche Skalierung von über 100% zustande.

Spiegelt natürlich nicht die tatsächliche Leistung wieder, aber der der sich mit der Materie nicht so befasst, bemerkt diesen Fehler nicht.
Es gibt auch einige Tests in denen ein Multi GPU Gespann auf 105% Leistungszuwachs kommt. Es kommt immer drauf an wie man testet und wie genau man es mit den testen nimmt. Wer keinen Mittelwert nimmt, kommt ganz leicht auf über 100%, das gleiche Spiel geht dann auch in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. November 2013)

Ich habe nochmal beides gebencht weil es manche unbedingt schwarz auf weiss wollen... Ich sagte, dass Tomb Raider von 44 auf 103 FPS stieg und ich sagte, dass AUSSCHLIEßLICH Tomb Raider so stark von Multi GPU profitierte. Fakt ist nach wie vor: Ich habe mehr als 100% an Leistung gewonnen. Und es ist nicht unmöglich. Unter welchen Ausnahmebedingungen auch immer.
Ob es an Treiber-Updates oder Treiber-Settings oder sonst was lag weiß ich nicht und stand auch nie zur Debatte.

Hier habt ihr beide Screens:

CrossFireX deaktiviert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CrossFireX aktiviert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2013)

Danke für deine Mühen. Ich persönlich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass so etwas nur durch CF möglich ist. Physikalisch ist das auch unmöglich. Wenn du nicht geschummelt hast und dies nur durch CF kam, dann ist das beeindruckende daran wohl die programmierung des Spiels und des Treibers.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. November 2013)

Es ist wirklich nur durch CF, keinen neuen Treiber installiert und auch nichts an den Settings ingame geändert. Falls etwas im Treiber verstellt war und jetzt auf default ist weiß ich nichts davon, ich rühr allgemein kaum im CCC herum. Danke dir, dass du der erste warst der mit Argumenten an die Sache ging anstatt stumpf zu behaupten, dass das unmöglich ist oder gar mir etwas zu unterstellen


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal beides gebencht weil es manche unbedingt schwarz auf weiss wollen... Ich sagte, dass Tomb Raider von 44 auf 103 FPS stieg und ich sagte, dass AUSSCHLIEßLICH Tomb Raider so stark von Multi GPU profitierte.


 
Tomb Raider profitiert nicht super von CF sondern es läuft auf einer Karte extrem beschissen.
Lass mich raten. Du hast Tress FX aktiviert oder?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. November 2013)

Natürlich hab ich TressFx an


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2013)

Wirklich krumm nehmen kann man es ihnen ja nicht. Hier kommt es immer wieder vor, dass irgendwelche User mit Ergebnissen kommen, die nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben und nur dazu dienen, sich wichtig zu machen. Diese bringen idR auch nie irgendwelche Beweise. 

Hast du das denn nun wirklich, ausschließlich durch das aktivieren von CF erreicht, also ohne andere Dinge zu verändern, oder nicht? Mit welchem Treiber hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. November 2013)

Ja, ich habe nur die zweite 7870 eingepflanzt, CCC hat es automatisch konfiguriert und fertig. 
Habe noch den "älteren" Treiber als die BF4 Beta rauskam, Build schießmichtot. In Hitman Absolution, Metro 2033 oder BF4 bin ich eher bei 45-80 FPS. Nur in Tomb Raider habe ich zwar eine Schwankung von 7-124, aber avg eben etwa 105.


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. November 2013)

Bench mal bitte mit diesem Tool, und du wirst merken das Crossfire nicht über 100% skaliert. 

Erste Ergebnis Single-GPU  und das zweite mit zwei GPUs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach übrigends, bei deinem zweiten Screen lief kein TressFX, was gut an der Struktur der Haare von Lara zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (6. November 2013)

Mir reißt langsam der Geduldsfaden........ Ein letztes Mal:
Ich habe nie behauptet dass CF genau zu 100% oder mehr oder sonst was skaliert. Ich habe lediglich EINE krasse Erfahrung mit einem FPS Zuwachs von 44 auf 103 FPS in Tomb Raider gemacht und diese mit dem Forum geteilt. Und dieses überdurchschnittliche Ergebnis habe ich NUR und nochmal NUR in Tomb Raider!!!!! Nicht in anderen Benchmarks nicht in Hitman nicht in Metro oder sonst wo, sondern nur in diesem einen Sonderfall. Punkt! Warum Wieso Weshalb? Weiß ich doch nicht. Fakt ist es ist so. Ich verbreite doch keine Lügen in irgendeinem Internet-Forum und geile mich auf an falscher Anerkennung die nur in schriftlicher Form von irgendwelchen Fremden quer durch die Republik verteilt vorliegt, die ich weder kenne noch jemals sehen werde und deren Anerkennung oder gar Aufmerksamkeit absolut nichts an Wert hat. Überhaupt mich ständig vor allem und jeden rechtfertigen zu müssen, als ob ich irgendeine dumme Behauptung oder ein Gerücht ohne Hand und Fuß in den Raum schmeiße, obwohl es hier und jetzt vor meiner Nase ist und passiert. 
Einige wenige hier können einem einfach nichts gönnen; mehr steckt da nicht dahinter. 

Und endgültig: Ich habe mir CF zugelegt und bin vom Ergebnis, insbesondere in Tomb Raider (ihr erinnert euch, ja?), überrascht und kann mich den ganzen oben genannten zweifelhaften Aussagen im Internet nicht anschließen. Ich hoffe, dass es selbst nach einigen erneuten Dummschwätzern manchen den nötigen Ruck in ihrer Entscheidung für CF/SLI gegeben hat.  

Zerbrecht euch bitte ohne mich den Kopf weiter ich kann diese Möchtegern-Besserwisserei und die Internet-Eier nicht mehr ab... Lara die süße Maus will von mir gesteuert werden.

Ende.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2013)

Er hat recht  Ich war bisher immer zu verpeilt, um SLI zu aktivieren, aber jetzt habe ich es geschafft. Und statt 20fps habe ich nun 507 fps  

Seht selbst: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich kaufe mir jetzt eine 2. GTX 690, dann habe ich nämlich 2000 min. fps  

Mal ehrlich, wenn man zu doof ist, mit den gleichen Settings zu benchen (TressFX), sollte man es lieber bleiben lassen


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2013)

Also ich glaube dir. Warum?
Es ist gut möglich, dass die einzelne Karte die Leistung einfach nicht packt und die durchschnitts fps drastisch fallen, 2 Karten aber genug power bereitstellen, damit, die fps nicht so oft einknicken und dadurch deutlich höhere durchschnitts fps rauskommen.

Man sieht ja an den Minimum fps, dass dein CF in Tomp Raider nicht soo gut funktioniert...

Neben dem Benchmark zählt aber das Spielerlebnis und hier musst du wissen, ob es mi CF besser läuft


----------



## Hawky1980 (6. November 2013)

> Ich habe nie behauptet dass CF genau zu 100% oder mehr oder sonst was skaliert.


Du scheinst es wohl nicht zu verstehen.  Du kannst mit einer zweiten GPU keine 103 FPS erreichen wenn eine GPU nur 44 FPS erreicht. 
Beide GPUs zusammen würden bei einer 100% Skalierung durch Crossfire maximal 88 FPS erreichen. 
Also hauen deine 103 FPS schonmal garnicht hin.  Und genau das wurde hier von den Usern angezweifelt.       



> Ich habe lediglich EINE krasse Erfahrung mit einem FPS Zuwachs von 44 auf 103 FPS in Tomb Raider gemacht und diese mit dem Forum geteilt.


Ist ja schön, dass du die Erfahrung gemacht hast, deine beiden Karten mit Tomb Raider nahzu auszulasten, was mit Hitman und Co weniger der Fall ist, weil dort deine CPU überwiegend limitiert. 



> Ich habe mir CF zugelegt und bin vom Ergebnis, insbesondere in Tomb Raider (ihr erinnert euch, ja?), überrascht und kann mich den ganzen oben genannten zweifelhaften Aussagen im Internet nicht anschließen.


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber wir sind alle überrascht wie es jemand schafft nur durch einer zweiten Karte mehr als das doppelte an FPS aus ein Spiel zu kitzeln.  



> Und dieses überdurchschnittliche Ergebnis habe ich NUR und nochmal NUR in Tomb Raider!!!!! Nicht in anderen Benchmarks nicht in Hitman nicht in Metro oder sonst wo, sondern nur in diesem einen Sonderfall. Punkt! Warum Wieso Weshalb? Weiß ich doch nicht. Fakt ist es ist so. Ich verbreite doch keine Lügen in irgendeinem Internet-Forum und geile mich auf an falscher Anerkennung die nur in schriftlicher Form von irgendwelchen Fremden quer durch die Republik verteilt vorliegt, die ich weder kenne noch jemals sehen werde und deren Anerkennung oder gar Aufmerksamkeit absolut nichts an Wert hat. Überhaupt mich ständig vor allem und jeden rechtfertigen zu müssen, als ob ich irgendeine dumme Behauptung oder ein Gerücht ohne Hand und Fuß in den Raum schmeiße, obwohl es hier und jetzt vor meiner Nase ist und passiert.
> Einige wenige hier können einem einfach nichts gönnen; mehr steckt da nicht dahinter.



Na wenn du doch so ein Schlaumeier bist, dann fang mal dort an zu Benchen und teile den Usern deine Ergebnisse mit. Einmal mit SGPU und einmal mit MGPU wenn ich bitten darf.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-infinite-sleeping-dogs-benchmark-thread.html

Wo ich dir aber Recht gebe, ist dass eine zusätzliche GPU das Spielerlebniss deutlich steigern kann, wenn eine Karte ans Limit läuft und keine flüssigen Bildraten mehr auf den Bildschirm generiert.
Und genau dort setzt man mit einer zweiten GPU an, um ein flüssigeres Spielerlebnis bei gleichem Setting oder mehr zu erleben. 
Bemängelt wurden hier bei Cossfire , dass der Bildverlauf trotzt hoher FPS-Rate nicht flüssig genug rüberkam. 60 FPS fühlten sich dann wie 30FPS an, was dann eine zweite Karte überflüssig machte. 
Da setzten dann die User lieber auf stärkere SGPUs, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. 
Die Problematik wurde bei AMD mit Framepacing angegangen, (ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift) und kommt derzeit auch nur bei DX10/11 Spielen zum tragen.

Last but not least: 
Bereue auch ich nicht den Kauf einer zweiten 7970, denn die Zusatzleistung wird überwiegend dort eingesetzt wo sie auch benötigt wird. 
Bei älteren Spielen die nur eine Karte benötigen, schalte ich Crossfire ab und lass die andere Karte andere Aufgaben erledigen.


----------



## Multithread (7. November 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet dass CF genau zu 100% oder mehr oder sonst was skaliert. Ich habe lediglich EINE krasse Erfahrung mit einem FPS Zuwachs von 44 auf 103 FPS in Tomb Raider gemacht und diese mit dem Forum geteilt. Und dieses überdurchschnittliche Ergebnis habe ich NUR und nochmal NUR in Tomb Raider!!!!!


 Ja, das hast du.

Das Ergebnis mag sogar stimmen, das Problem bei deinem Benchen ist, das einmal TressFX läuft und einmal nicht.
Dadurch kannst die die 44 FPS nicht den 103 gegenüberstellen, denn das ist was die Leute hier so stört. 

Schau dir nochmals die Bilder die du auf der letzten Seite Gepostet hast an, an Ihren Haaren siehst du sehr deutlich das einmal TressFX an ist und einmal nicht. 
Und nein, das ist nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen, ich habe das Spiel selber auch und kenne die Performance.


@ Softy, fast so nostalgisch wie TR4 auf der PS1


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2013)

Also Fall geklärt! Die Physik hat gesiegt. Da wir hier im Crossfirethread sind, würde ich trotzdem gern mal benches mit gleichen Settings sehen. Wer von euch hat das Spiel und mag mal schauen wie die Karten mit aktuellem Treiber skalieren?  Mit oder ohne TressFX ist mir wurscht.


----------



## andreww (7. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

was ist eurer Meinung nach sinnvoller, eine r9 290 oder zwei r9 270x im Crossfire? (Preislimit ~350€) .. oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?

CPU ist ein 4770k
NT ein Dark Power Pro 10 650 Wattt 
Mainboard Gigabyte z87X-OC
Gehäuse Corsair Carbide Air 540


----------



## Brez$$z (7. November 2013)

würde definitiv eine r9 290x dem CF gespann vorziehen.
Brauchst nicht aktuelle caps, hast weniger verbrauch, weniger hitze, weniger Netzteil anschlüsse notwendig ect pp.
und ältere Spiele mögen manchmal kein CF, daher müsstest du es ggf dort deaktivieren


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2013)

Wenn man das Budget hat, so ist eine Single-GPU einem Multi-GPU Gespann vorzuziehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. November 2013)

Hat vlt jemand mal eine aktuelle Liste, welche Spiele alles SLI unterstützen?


----------



## Softy (7. November 2013)

sibbi97 schrieb:


> Hat vlt jemand mal eine aktuelle Liste, welche Spiele alles SLI unterstützen?



Für SLI optimierte Spiele | NVIDIA

SLI | GeForce


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. November 2013)

Ah danke 

naja erster Link ist nicht sehr aktuell :d aber link 2 hat mir schon ein stück geholfen


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2013)

290X und GTX780Ti hin oder her. Ich habe gerade zwei iChill GTX780 Ultra bestellt und freue mich drauf


----------



## Deimos (9. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 290X und GTX780Ti hin oder her. Ich habe gerade zwei iChill GTX780 Ultra bestellt und freue mich drauf


Nimmt sich ja eh fast nix! 

EDIT: Ich hoffe, es gibt Benchmarks!


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2013)

Es gibt auf jeden Fall Benchmarks


----------



## Westcoast (19. November 2013)

wow ein I7 4930K neu, geiles case Phanteks Enthoo Primo und GTX 780 SLi, viel spaß damit Cook2211.

wie wird deine cpu gekühlt?


----------



## Cleriker (20. November 2013)

Hey Cook, hast du wieder einen Verkaufsthread hier, oder schon alles weg?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> wow ein I7 4930K neu, geiles case Phanteks Enthoo Primo und GTX 780 SLi, viel spaß damit Cook2211.
> wie wird deine cpu gekühlt?



Danke dir.
Ich bin begeistert, muss ich sagen. Die GTX780 haben echt viel Power 

Die CPU kühle ich mit dem Corsair H110 und 4 Noisblocker Blacksilent 140er Lüftern. Ich bin kein Freund davon, mir schwere Towerkühler ans Board zu hängen. Deswegen greife ich immer zu den Flüssigkeitskühlern.
Ivy-E bleibt übrigens tatsächlich deutlich kühler, als die kleinen Geschwister für den Sockel 1155 mit der billigen WLP.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Cook, hast du wieder einen Verkaufsthread hier, oder schon alles weg?



Leider privat schon alles weg.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

Geile Kiste   

Aber wieso keine GTX 780 Ti's?  

Und wo bleiben die Benchmarks?  

Und wie weit geht der i7 zu übertakten?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Geile Kiste



Danke.



> Aber wieso keine GTX 780 Ti's?



1. War ich wie immer zu ungeduldig 
2. Sind zusammen 400 € Aufpreis für zwei Karten gegenüber der non-TI schon heftig.



> Und wo bleiben die Benchmarks?



Die kommen noch. Leider ist mir Assassin's Creed IV dazwischen gekommen 



> Und wie weit geht der i7 zu übertakten?



Das Maximum habe ich noch nicht ausgelotet. Bis zu stabilen 4.5GHz war ich aber schon. Mal sehen, ob er noch weiter geht.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Maximum habe ich noch nicht ausgelotet. Bis zu stabilen 4.5GHz war ich aber schon. Mal sehen, ob er noch weiter geht.


 
Check mal die Leistungsaufnahme am Netzteil.
Würde mich mal interessieren was der 4930k bei dem Takt mehr Schluckt als meiner.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Ich habe leider kein Strommessgerät. Da der 4930K bei mir aber recht viel Spannung für hohen Takt braucht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er ordentlich säuft


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein Strommessgerät. Da der 4930K bei mir aber recht viel Spannung für hohen Takt braucht, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er ordentlich säuft


 
So viel Kohle für einen neuen Rechner aber keine 10€ mehr übrig für ein Messgerät. 

Was brauchst du denn an Spannung?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Um über 4GHz zu kommen, braucht mein 4930K ab 1.30V aufwärts. Im Moment läuft er mit 4.25GHz und 1.33V. Und weniger Spannung ist einfach nicht drin, da habe ich schon an allen Stellschrauben gedreht.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Überrascht mich nicht.
Ich hatte bisher 6 4930k in der Hand und kein einziger hat die 4,5GHz unter 1,3 Volt geschafft.
Auch einer der Gründe wieso ich nach dem Verkauf meines alten Systems Sockel 1150 genommen habe -- obwohl ich schon am Überlagen war wegen des neuen 6 Kerners.
Aber die ersten Tests waren echt ernüchternd. 
Das Teil braucht viel zu viel Spannung meiner Meinung nach aber sobald du versucht mit weniger zu arbeiten wird das System sofort instabil.
Als ob Intel die Overclocker zum 4960X treiben will denn der geht etwas besser.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch einer der Gründe wieso ich nach dem Verkauf meines alten Systems Sockel 1150 genommen habe -- obwohl ich schon am Überlagen war wegen des neuen 6 Kerners.
> Aber die ersten Tests waren echt ernüchternd.
> Das Teil braucht viel zu viel Spannung meiner Meinung nach aber sobald du versucht mit weniger zu arbeiten wird das System sofort instabil.
> Als ob Intel die Overclocker zum 4960X treiben will denn der geht etwas besser.




 Wenn Du weiterhin so fleißig Videos für mich zurecht zimmerst, schenke ich Dir einen 4960X


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Überrascht mich nicht. Ich hatte bisher 6 4930k in der Hand und kein einziger hat die 4,5GHz unter 1,3 Volt geschafft.
> Auch einer der Gründe wieso ich nach dem Verkauf meines alten Systems Sockel 1150 genommen habe -- obwohl ich schon am Überlagen war wegen des neuen 6 Kerners. Aber die ersten Tests waren echt ernüchternd.  Das Teil braucht viel zu viel Spannung meiner Meinung nach aber sobald du versucht mit weniger zu arbeiten wird das System sofort instabil. Als ob Intel die Overclocker zum 4960X treiben will denn der geht etwas besser.



Ich war da auch etwas verwundert, muss ich sagen. Ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass die CPU so viel Spannung braucht. Die Temperaturen sind aber ok. Von daher ist es mir eigentlich relativ egal. Aber weniger ist natürlich immer besser.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Denk daran dass die hohe Spannung die CPU eher killt als die hohe Temperatur.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Die wird schon halten.
Übermäßig hoch sind die Spannungen ja eigentlich nicht. Die Presets von Asus hauen mal kurz 1.50V drauf. Da liege ich mit den 1.33 doch ganz gut


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Außerdem soll die CPU ja nur ein Jahr halten.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Genau so ist es


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2013)

der i7 4930K braucht schon viel spannung bei oc, aber mit 4.2ghz und 6 kernen sehr stark. wenn die spiele diese unterstützen, 
dann geht die cpu richtig ab. wie läuft denn Battelfield 4 mit dem system?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Mit den beiden Karten sehr gut. Garantiert.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

Aber nur ohne Kantenglättung und bei 1280x1024 Auflösung 

 Aber mal BTT : Gibt es inzwischen Sockel 2011 Boards, bei denen USB 3.0 nativ im Chipsatz ist? Bzw. kommen da noch welche?


----------



## Westcoast (20. November 2013)

ich denke nativ USB 3.0  wird erst mit dem sockel 2011-3 kommen, für den alten sockel 2011 wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Westcoast schrieb:


> wie läuft denn Battelfield 4 mit dem system?



BF4 habe ich leider nicht. Ich hatte zum Beispiel mal Splinter Cell Blacklist @max mit SSAA und Tomb Raider @max mit TressFX+SSAA getestet. In Full-HD meistern die beiden GTX780 das problemlos deutlich über der magischen 60 Fps Grenze. Genauere Daten bzw. Benchmarks werde ich noch liefern.


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2013)

ja ok. ich liebe meine GTX 690 noch zu sehr und lasse diese bis die leistung nicht mehr reicht drin.


----------



## Mischk@ (21. November 2013)

Sagt mal, hat jemand Erfahrung bezüglich zweier HD7870 Ghz im Crossfire und bei *BF4 ?*

Ich war am überlegen ob ich nicht sonst eine 280x nehmen soll, allerdings hätte ich die Möglichkeit ne zweite 7870 für sehr wenig Geld zu bekommen.
Microruckler und Vor- und Nachteile alles bekannt, da ich oft SLI und CF hatte.


----------



## Westcoast (22. November 2013)

Mischk@

BF4 unterstützt crossfire, also kannst du eine zweite amd 7870 verbauen und schön zocken.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (22. November 2013)

Will mal das Game sehen das eine 690er in normaler Full HD Auflösung auslastet bzw. das Game unspielbar macht 

Bin auch froh das man nicht ständig seinen PC nachrüsten muss ^.^


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Will mal das Game sehen das eine 690er in normaler Full HD Auflösung auslastet bzw. das Game unspielbar macht



Das kommt sich auf die Ansprüche an. Ich möchte halt mit konstanten 60 Fps spielen (selbst das ist ja mittlerweile hier im EXTREME-Forum verpönt ), und das bei möglichst hohen Settings. Da ist die 690 eben doch mittlerweile teilweise arg ins Schwitzen gekommen, so dass ich die Settings anpassen musste.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. November 2013)

60fps oder extreme Optik, hängt bei mit vom Spiel ab.

Batman AO --> 60fps ein muss, downsampling nur bis 1440p (sonst alles max), bei 1620p bricht die Leistung stark ein und mit 30fps wirk BAO sehr ruckelig
Assasssin's Creed 4 --> 30fps reichen, also die ganze GPU Leistung in die Grafik, alles auf max + 1620p Downsampling
...

Ich behalte meine beiden 680iger auch noch etwas (bis Maxwell kommt), allerdings, könnte ich es mir leisten (resp. erlauben ohne Ärger mit meiner besseren hälfte) würden mit jetzt auch 2 GTX780ti gefallen und auch die würde ich  an ihren Grenzen betreiben...


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

Ja genau. Die Kärtchen sollen sich ja nicht langweilen.
Grundsätzlich ist es jedenfalls recht einfach, selbst ein Multi-GPU-Gespann voll auszunutzen.


----------



## Softy (22. November 2013)

@cook

 Wie sieht es mit Mikrorucklern im Vergleich zur GTX 690 aus?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. November 2013)

Also ich merke da keinen Unterschied. Wenn es mikroruckelt wie z.B. in Far Cry 3, dann ruckelt es subjektiv bei beiden Varianten ähnlich stark. In anderen Games wiederum ruckelt es bei beiden praktisch so gut wie gar nicht z.B. in Splinter Cell Blacklist. Möglich, dass man Unterschiede messen könnte, aber sichtbar ist da mMn kein Unterschied.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. November 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Will mal das Game sehen das eine 690er in normaler Full HD Auflösung auslastet bzw. das Game unspielbar macht
> 
> Bin auch froh das man nicht ständig seinen PC nachrüsten muss ^.^


 
Das ist kein Problem.
Geht sogar mit Games wie Skyrim, einfach ein paar Mods rein die das Game hübsch aussehen lassen und der VRAM läuft voll und dann ist ende.


----------



## kress (22. November 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Will mal das Game sehen das eine 690er in normaler Full HD Auflösung auslastet bzw. das Game unspielbar macht   Bin auch froh das man nicht ständig seinen PC nachrüsten muss ^.^



Selbst mit Lol kannst du dein Gespann in die Knie zwingen  . Es kommt nur auf die Einstellung an. Mit 4xSSAA (Treiberforciert) ist das nicht mehr so flüssig.

Besser Aussehen tut es nicht, aber Leistung frisst es ohne Ende.


----------



## Westcoast (22. November 2013)

ich schaue mal maxwell von nvidia an. GTX 880 SLI wäre doch geil. ich rechne aber mit 1200 euro für die karten und netzteil vielleicht auch neu für 150 euro.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das kommt sich auf die Ansprüche an. Ich möchte halt mit konstanten 60 Fps spielen (selbst das ist ja mittlerweile hier im EXTREME-Forum verpönt ), und das bei möglichst hohen Settings. Da ist die 690 eben doch mittlerweile teilweise arg ins Schwitzen gekommen, so dass ich die Settings anpassen musste.


 
Ich habe auch gerne immer die 60fps anliegen, was bei 2560x1500 Pixel nicht ganz einfach ist. Aber bisher gehen die beiden 780er gut und ich merke den Unterschied zur GTX 690.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich merke da keinen Unterschied. Wenn es mikroruckelt wie z.B. in Far Cry 3, dann ruckelt es subjektiv bei beiden Varianten ähnlich stark. In anderen Games wiederum ruckelt es bei beiden praktisch so gut wie gar nicht z.B. in Splinter Cell Blacklist. Möglich, dass man Unterschiede messen könnte, aber sichtbar ist da mMn kein Unterschied.


 
Also ich merke schon einen Unterschied zur GTX 690. Die war einfach hier und da noch mal einen Ticken ruhiger im Bild.
Aber ich habe auch ein gutes Auge was Mikroruckler angeht -- jahrelanges Trainig.  

Und muss gleichzeitig sagen, dass auch AMD inzwischen sehr gut geworden ist. Die riesen Unterschiede zu Nvidia die früher noch vorhanden waren fallen heute nicht mehr ins Gewicht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. November 2013)

Betreibt von euch jemand Games auf 4k Displays  ?

Erfahrungsbericht würde mich freuen ob sich da SLI verbund Systeme lohnen ?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2013)

Ich habe testhalber mal von 4K auf FullHD downgesampled. Mit der GTX 690 ist das aber nur noch ne Diashow  Daher müssen da schon 2 GTX 780's oder mehr her.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. 4K-Donwsampling schafft die 690 nicht mehr bzw. nur dann, wenn man die Settings teils deutlich reduziert.


----------



## Cleriker (27. November 2013)

Oder es um CS:S geht. Das belegt bei mir angeblich ca. 800 MB in 1440p.  Da ist dann im Spiel max und im Treiber 32xCSAA samt 8xSSAA aktiv.  In 4K schafft man bestimmt die 1GB.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2013)

Ich wollte gestern "nur mal schauen", ob schon Custom Designs der GTX 780 Ti verfügbar sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. November 2013)

Du hast doch nicht wirklich 2 780Ti bestellt, oder?


----------



## Softy (30. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern "nur mal schauen", ob schon Custom Designs der GTX 780 Ti verfügbar sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast echt einen Knall  Aber im positiven Sinne natürlich  Und Du bist hier genau richtig, denn es heißt ja nicht PCGH-Otto-Normal, sondern PCGH-*EXTREME *


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2013)

[X] sign!


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht wirklich 2 780Ti bestellt, oder?



Ich konnte es irgendwie nicht verhindern 



Softy schrieb:


> Du hast echt einen Knall  Aber im positiven Sinne natürlich  Und Du bist hier genau richtig, denn es heißt ja nicht PCGH-Otto-Normal, sondern PCGH-*EXTREME *



Du hast es sehr passend umschrieben 
Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, dass meine Frau nicht mitbekommt, dass ich schon wieder neue Grafikkarten gekauft habe. Sonst fühlt die mir den Puls


----------



## StefanStg (30. November 2013)

Du bist doch verrückt. Aber Glückwunsch zu deinen zwei neuen Grafikkarten

Was machst du mit deinen beiden Inno3D?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2013)

Danke.

Eine ist schon verkauft. Die zweite werde ich wohl in der Bucht veräußern. Da sind Computerteile heiß begehrt. Die Einzelteile meines "alten" PCs hatte ich da auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit verkauft.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. November 2013)

Möchtest du die 2. nicht lieber mir geben?

Nein, Spaß  Schieb dann mal Benches nach


----------



## StefanStg (30. November 2013)

Stimmt das sehe ich jetzt erst du hast ja einen 4930k. Schafft er die 4,5Ghz? Erstrecht wieviel Spannung braucht er?

Ich habe seit heute eine Inno3D. Weißt du zufällig ob die Karte eine Refenzlayout hat oder eine Costumplatine?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Da ich den Thread grade sehe, spielt zufällig jemand hier mit seinem SLI System Bf4 auf 5760x1080?   Bekomme mit meinen 2 680@ 1,2Ghz grade so Mittel ohne Kantenglättung mit Vsynch zum laufen  Bei allen anderen Spielen kann ich auf hoch und mehr stellen, nur BF4 nicht, selbst Crysis 3 läuft auf Mittel-Hoch... Liegts an der Leistung an sich oder skalieren die bei Bf4 so schlecht?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. November 2013)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Schieb dann mal Benches nach



Ja, hatte ich vor. 
Aber erst muss ich mal AC4 durchspielen 



StefanStg schrieb:


> Schafft er die 4,5Ghz? Erstrecht wieviel Spannung braucht er?



24/7 läuft er bei mir mit 4,25 GHz und 1,33V. Der 4390 braucht bei mir sehr hohe Spannungen, um stabil hohe Taktzahlen zu erreichen. Da war ich fast schon etwas erschrocken beim Übertakten. Weniger Spannung war stabil einfach nicht drin.
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach nur eine Gurken-CPU erwischt.

4,5 schafft er zwar stabil, aber dann geht die Spannung schon in Richtung 1,40V. Das ist mir dann etwas zu viel.
Die Presets von Asus legen sogar 1,5V an.



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Da ich den Thread grade sehe, spielt zufällig jemand hier mit seinem SLI System Bf4 auf 5760x1080?   Bekomme mit meinen 2 680@ 1,2Ghz grade so Mittel ohne Kantenglättung mit Vsynch zum laufen  Bei allen anderen Spielen kann ich auf hoch und mehr stellen, nur BF4 nicht, selbst Crysis 3 läuft auf Mittel-Hoch... Liegts an der Leistung an sich oder skalieren die bei Bf4 so schlecht?


 
Hm. Schon eigenartig. So fordernd ist Bf4 ja nun auch nicht.
Vielleicht hapert es am VRAM?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Hm, habe heute Abend Zeit, dann werde ich mal testen an was es liegt


----------



## Der Maniac (30. November 2013)

ICH spiele BF4 mit so einem Setup, allerdings haben meine beiden Karten jeweils 4GB VRam, der läuft auch relativ schnell voll... Bei mir ist alles auf Hoch, Motion Blur aus, HBAO aus, und ich glaube 4x MSAA. Genau müsste ich nacher mal nachgucken...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. November 2013)

Genaueres wäre gut, spielst du mit Vsynch? Welche Maps/Spieler? Finde es blöd, dass der OSD des AB nicht ingame funktioniert, aber werde gleich mal gucken bei wie viel MB ich bin


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Dezember 2013)

VSync ist an, _nicht_ Adaptiv! Maps? So ziehmlich alles bis max 40 Spieler, Modus unabhängig, aber hauptsächlich Conquest! Einzige Map auf der es ruckelt: Siege of Shanghai... Trotz 30er Ping o.o

Zum OSD: Hast du noch nen weiteren Bildschirm übrig? Schieb das da drauf


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Ok habe mal geschaut, es liegt wirklich am V-Ram, der läuft einfach voll, immer über 1900mb und dann soll nochmal jemand sagen, 2gb reichen in jeder Situation


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Dezember 2013)

Naja, 2GB reichen bei "normalen" Settings ja auch immer, aber sobald man anfängt zu übertreiben (Skyrim mit Mods, oder eben solche extremen Auflösungen) wird das gaaaaaaaanz schnell gaaaaaaanz eng!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Komisch, als ich hier (im Forum) mal wegen 4Gb für Multimonitoring gefragt habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass alle mit ihrer 690 keine Probleme hätten und 4Gb REINES Marketing wären


----------



## kress (1. Dezember 2013)

Naja, es geht auch eher darum, dass wenn 3-4gb vram nötig ist, dann die Rechenleistung nicht mehr reicht. Somit ist dann zwar der Speicher nicht voll, das Spiel ruckelt aber trotzdem.^^ 
Von daher kann man sich das Geld für mehr Speicher sparen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Dezember 2013)

Benchmark-Time.

Meine beiden GTX780 Ti sind heute angekommen. Genau genommen zwei EVGA GTX780 Ti Superclocked ACX. Also habe ich die direkt mal in Crysis 3 auf Herz und Nieren getestet.

Grundsätzlich haben die GTX780 Ti wirklich beeindruckend viel Power. Und zwar so viel, dass man bei Crysis 3 bei maximalen Settings gnadenlos ins CPU Limit läuft. Man erreicht dann mit 2xMSAA die gleichen FPS wie mit 8xMSAA: knapp über 60 Fps. Gebencht habe ich trotzdem mit 2xMSAA um die gleichen (spielbaren) Settings in 1080p, 1620p und 2160p zu erreichen. Denn 2160p+8xMSAA schaffen nicht mal zwei GTX780 Ti.
Die beiden GTX 780 Ti sind bei dem Benchmark in 2160p übrigens so schnell, wie die GTX690 in 1620p.

Gebencht habe ich wiederum nicht den "best case", sondern mit meinen 24/7 Settings d.h. CPU bei 4,25GHz, die Grafikkarten wie sie aus der Verpackung kamen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Verdacht hat sich bestätigt. Bei Crysis 3 limitiert die CPU ziemlich stark. Bei 4,5GHz CPU Takt waren direkt mehr Fps zu erreichen, als mit 4,25GHz. Und vor allem auch die min. Fps profitieren. Heißt für mich: Der CPU die Sporen geben.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja mal hart. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass du ins CPU-limit kommst.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Dezember 2013)

Das hatte ich in der Form auch überhaupt nicht erwartet, muss ich sagen. Ein bisschen Limitierung, ok, aber das war schon krass. Ich habe es auch mehrmals nachgeprüft, aber das Ergebnis änderte sich nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2013)

Welches Spiel ist denn am Grafiklastigsten zur Zeit? Ich dachte eigentlich das sei C3. Das wäre ja was, wenn man für das das Grafikintensivste Spiel am Mart nichtmal zwei Karten brauch um ins CPU-Limit zu rennen.


----------



## jetta2_g60 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Triple Setup mit 5760x1080 und könnte mal testen wie gut die Performance einer GTX 780 dabei ist?


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist denn am Grafiklastigsten zur Zeit? Ich dachte eigentlich das sei C3. Das wäre ja was, wenn man für das das Grafikintensivste Spiel am Mart nichtmal zwei Karten brauch um ins CPU-Limit zu rennen.



Ich habe gerade noch einen CPU Skalierungstest eingefügt. Bei C3 limitiert tatsächlich die CPU.

Nachher poste ich noch Benchmarks von Tomb Raider, Splinter Cell Blacklist und Batman Arkham Origins. Einmal mit maximalen Ingame Settings und dann mit 4K-Downsampling. Mal sehen, was da so rauskommt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Dezember 2013)

jetta2_g60 schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Triple Setup mit 5760x1080 und könnte mal testen wie gut die Performance einer GTX 780 dabei ist?



Habe keine 780, kann dir aber sagen, dass du ohne SLI nicht glücklich wirst, also unter 2 770 4Gb würde ich nicht anfangen


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar habe ich noch. Zunächst mal nur 1080p. Für 4K Downsampling muss ich erst mal die passenden Settings austüfteln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 69er (4. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch zu der 780ern.
Heutzutage brauchst du nur in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung SLI zu aktivieren und das war's. Profile kommen mit dem Treiber. Das macht es aber nötig, dass du im Prinzip jeden neuen Treiber nutzen solltest, auch die Betas. So bekommst du dann (fast) immer auch die Profile, für die neuesten Games, noch bevor diese erscheinen. So liefen dann z.B. Splinter Cell Blacklist, Arkham Origins oder Assassin's Creed IV direkt zum Release sehr gut mit SLI. 

Für tiefgreifendere Einstellungen empfiehlt sich der Nvidia Inspector. Ein Tool mit einer riesigen Fülle an Stellschrauben, mit denen man reichlich Feintuning betreiben kann.    

Mit einer Liste an 3-D Spielen kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Dezember 2013)

Zum 3D kann ich was sagen  Also so ziemlich alle aktuellen (vor allem AAA) Titel kannst du in 3D spielen, die älteren vor und während Just Cause 2 ( kp wann das erschienen ist ) unterstützen es nicht immer! Viel Spass mit den 2 und lass sie bitte nicht bei 50% Auslastung rumdümpeln


----------



## 69er (4. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, mit Downsampling kannst du sie auf jeden Fall gut ausreizen.
Es ist auch nicht wirklich schwer zu nutzen:
Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

Aktuell spiele ich z.B. Assassin's Creed 4 mit Downsampling in 2880x1620 und 4xMSAA. So läuft das Spiel schön flüssig und ohne Kanten- oder Texturflimmern.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich mit meinem Surround Setup Probleme, wenn ich sli deaktiviere? Ich habe insgesamt vier Monitore angeschlossen, einer läuft einzeln und die drei immer zusammen. Leider gibt es halt Spiele, die mit sli schlechter laufen als ohne und dafür würde ich es halt gern deaktivieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Mit Surround Setups kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ne Tastenkombo um zwischen den Modi (Surround & normal) hin und her zu schalten, bemüh dafür doch mal eben Google  

Ob SLI damit deaktiviert wird weiß ich nicht... Auf jeden Fall musst du Surround immer neu einrichten (er merkt sich nur die Positionen der Bildschirme), wenn du SLI abschaltest!


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Tastenkombo um zwischen den Modi (Surround & normal) hin und her zu schalten, bemüh dafür doch mal eben Google
> 
> Ob SLI damit deaktiviert wird weiß ich nicht... Auf jeden Fall musst du Surround immer neu einrichten (er merkt sich nur die Positionen der Bildschirme), wenn du SLI abschaltest!



Die Tastenkombination ist Windowstaste +P aber damit ändert man nichts am SLI. Ich will ja das Surround immer nutzen, nur einmal mit einer Karte oder mit beiden. Kommt halt aufs Spiel drauf an. Iracing z.B. funktioniert mit sli halt schlechter als ohne und dafür würde ich gern nur eine der beiden Karten nutzen aber trotzdem die drei Monitore.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Dezember 2013)

Dann musst du auch jedes mal die Monitore umstöpseln... Surround mit einer Karte: Alle 3 Bildschirme (die für Surround) an der oberen Karte, Surround mit zwei Karten: Zwei Bildschirme oben, der dritte unten. Anders geht es nicht, das lässt der Treiber nicht anders zu.


----------



## pagani-s (5. Dezember 2013)

hi hoffe bin hier richtig
kann man wohl eine 7970ghz mit einer r9 280x im crossfire betreiben?


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Dezember 2013)

Laut Google kann man eine 7970 mit einer R9 280X im CF betreiben, ja... Allerdings musst du dann (wenn deine Signatur aktuell ist) die 470 rauswefen  Sonst wird das auch mit dem NT knapp


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Laut Google kann man eine 7970 mit einer R9 280X im CF betreiben, ja... Allerdings musst du dann (wenn deine Signatur aktuell ist) die 470 rauswefen  Sonst wird das auch mit dem NT knapp


 
CrossfireX kann er eh vergessen, da sein zweiter Grafikkartenslot nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist. ASRock > Fatal1ty Z77 Performance


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Dezember 2013)

Doppelpost: Die Seite spinnt mal wieder.


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Dezember 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> CrossfireX kann er eh vergessen, da sein zweiter Grafikkartenslot nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist. ASRock > Fatal1ty Z77 Performance


 
Check! Damit kannst du also Crossfire knicken, das macht keinen Sinn, haben wir hier schon oft genug durchgekaut


----------



## Hawky1980 (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Damit kannst du also Crossfire knicken, das macht keinen Sinn, haben wir hier schon oft genug durchgekaut


 
Echt, haben wir das?  Sorry, hab grade keine Lust 2480 Posts durchzulesen.


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Dann musst du auch jedes mal die Monitore umstöpseln... Surround mit einer Karte: Alle 3 Bildschirme (die für Surround) an der oberen Karte, Surround mit zwei Karten: Zwei Bildschirme oben, der dritte unten. Anders geht es nicht, das lässt der Treiber nicht anders zu.



Danke für die Antwort. Das ist ja totaler Mist, also geh ich dann wohl doch wieder zurück zu einer Single GPU. Schade.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2013)

Oder du holst dir ein anderes Board. Aus genau diesem Grund kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur boards die min. 2*16 lanes bieten. Passiert ja dich immer wieder mal, dass an der Tür ein Postbote steht, der eine zweite, oder dritte in der Hand hat. 
Meine Frau verdreht dann jedes mal so komisch die Augen... ob die arme vielleicht irgendwie allergisch gegen Hardware ist?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Aus genau diesem Grund kaufe ich grundsätzlich nur boards die min. 2*16 lanes bieten.



2x8 lanes reicht. Sonst müsste er ja zum Sockel 2011 oder zum AMD Vishera mit 990FX Chipsatz greifen


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2013)

Na und was wird aus dem zweiten 8x slot, wenn man z.B. in den dritten noch eine weitere Karte für physx knallt und/oder noch eine Soundkarte dazu?
Ich hab an meinen Systemen schon so oft etwas geändert, ich geh da keine Kompromisse mehr ein.


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

Solange nur die beiden PCIe-Slots für die Grafikkarten an die CPU angebunden sind, ist doch alles im Lot.


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Dezember 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Echt, haben wir das?  Sorry, hab grade keine Lust 2480 Posts durchzulesen.


 
Ich auch nicht 

Fakt ist aber, das die 4 Lanes bei der zweiten GPU zu extrem bremsen, als das dir ein Vorteil daraus entstehen könnte, eine zweite GPU zu verwenden^^ Es verpuffen ca 90% der Leistung die bei 8xer oder 16xer Anbindung zur Verfügung steht einfach in Luft (die nichtmal warm wird, man spart also nichtmal Heizkosten! )


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, das die 4 Lanes bei der zweiten GPU zu extrem bremsen, als das dir ein Vorteil daraus entstehen könnte, eine zweite GPU zu verwenden^^ Es verpuffen ca 90% der Leistung die bei 8xer oder 16xer Anbindung zur Verfügung steht einfach in Luft (die nichtmal warm wird, man spart also nichtmal Heizkosten! )



Die Leistung ansich ist kaum niedriger, ich habe mal 2 HD 5850's mit x16/x4-Anbindung durch den 3dmark11-Benchmark gejagt, das Ergebnis war kaum schlechter als mit x8/x8-Anbindung. Jedoch hat man bei einer Anbindung von x4/x16 übelste (Mikro-)Ruckler. Daher kann man das getrost in die Tonne treten.


----------



## pagani-s (5. Dezember 2013)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> CrossfireX kann er eh vergessen, da sein zweiter Grafikkartenslot nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden ist. ASRock > Fatal1ty Z77 Performance


da ich unbedingt ma ein fatality haben wollte,
hätte ich also doch lieber das hier nehmen sollen 
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional (90-MXGL60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich nun z.B. eine 
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hiervon einbauen würde?

kein spaß mehr beim zocken?


----------



## jetta2_g60 (6. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein paar habe ich noch. Zunächst mal nur 1080p. Für 4K Downsampling muss ich erst mal die passenden Settings austüfteln.



Danke dir reichen denn die 3gb der 780er aus oder dann bei 5760x1080 doch mehr?


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Dezember 2013)

Also für Crysis 3 mit Downsampling und 2xMSAA haben die 3GB gereicht. Das lief flüssig. Bei Tomb Raider läuft es in 4K nur mit FXAA und ohne TressFX.

Grundsätzlich ist es so, wie es häufig hier im Forum beschrieben wird: Man kann den VRAM mit extremen Settings sehr leicht bis zum Rand (und darüber hinaus) füllen. Aber selbst mit 2 GTX780 Ti kommt man dann in Bereiche, für die die GPU-Leistung einfach nicht mehr reicht.
In deinem Fall ist es so, dass mehr VRAM mit Sicherheit nicht schaden wird. Aber andererseits wirst du, was die Leistung angeht, sowieso deine Settings entsprechend anpassen müssen, um spielbare Fps zu erreichen, was wiederum die VRAM Auslastung senkt.
Deswegen denke ich, dass du auch mit 3GB gut bedient bist.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist irgendwie schon heftig wenn ich mir die Spannung anschaue die du für 4,5GHz brauchst. 
Aber leider ist das der Standard beim 4930k.
Ich habe bisher nur ein einziges Exemplar gehabt das so wenig Spannung brauchte wie ein normaler 3930k.


----------



## EX-Buzz (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

da mein letztes CF System schon etwas her ist (HD 4870) hat mich die Lust mal wieder gepackt.

In den Ankündigungen zu den neuen R2xx Modelle war ja die Rede davon, dass es so gut wie keine microRuckler (ich hab nie welche wahrgenommen) durch eine neue Technik geben soll, gibt es da schon Test´s zu?

Zu meiner jetzigen Windforce3x 7970 würde, vom Chip her, die R280 sehr gut passen, wäre ein Unterschied messbar wenn ich statt der R280 eine baugleiche 7970 nehmen würde?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie schon heftig wenn ich mir die Spannung anschaue die du für 4,5GHz brauchst.
> Aber leider ist das der Standard beim 4930k.
> Ich habe bisher nur ein einziges Exemplar gehabt das so wenig Spannung brauchte wie ein normaler 3930k.



Ja, das ist allerdings heftig. Ich habe da auch viel herum probiert, aber der 4930 braucht einfach so viel Spannung um stabil zu laufen.



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> In den Ankündigungen zu den neuen R2xx Modelle war ja die Rede davon, dass es so gut wie keine microRuckler (ich hab nie welche wahrgenommen) durch eine neue Technik geben soll, gibt es da schon Test´s zu?



Also so weit ich weiß, hat AMD vor allem durch den Treiber an den MR gearbeitet, durch ihren Frame Pacing Treiber.
Angeblich soll es mit AMDs "Wunder API" Mantle keine MR mehr geben, aber das bleibt, wie alles beim Thema Mantle, erst mal in der Praxis abzuwarten.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute ich hoffe es passt hier rein ich brauche mal 1-2 Ratschläge...


Mich Dürstet es nach ein bisschen mehr power. Mein Ziel ist es wie bei jedem auch so lange es geht GUT spielen zu können. Ich besitze eine 770 von Gigabyte (signatur) und bin durch diesen Thread auf die SLI variante gekommen. Leider bin ich ein echter Anfänger Mit dieser ganzen PC Geschichte und lasse mich deswegen echt schnell aus der ruhe bringen.....

Ich war schon fest entschlossen mir eine zweite 770 mit einem Netzteil zu bestellen. Jedoch sagte mir ein Kumpel das es eine bessere Investition wäre sich die 780TI GHZ edition zu kaufen. Jedoch Sagten mir schon mehrere Leute dass die TI nicht schneller sei als der verbund aus 2 770 aber dafür teurer. (Natürlich nur wenn die SLI profile da sind )

Mein ziel ist es eigentlich ZB BF4 auf max Mit so vielen fps wie möglich zu spielen. Ich besitze einen BenQxl2411T und möchte ihn gerne mal richtig nutzen. Mir ist klar dass das Gespann aus 2 770 nicht 5 Jahre alle spiele auf ultra mit 120FPS schafft aber mich stört es jetzt schon bei einer Granaten Explosion unter die 40 Grenze bei BF zu rutschen. DS ist ebenfalls kein Großes Thema bei mir vielleicht würde ich mir 3D mal anschauen aber mehr auch nicht (bis jetzt ^^).

Meint ihr ich würde mit dem 770 Gespann eventuell die 800serie überspringen können oder ist die 780TI GHZ wirklich soviel besser?.

Ich hoffe es ist ok das ich diese frage hier rein poste da wenn man ein thema aufmacht sich erstmal 50 leute melden die nur gegen SLI Haten nur weil sie mal was über mikro ruckler gelesen haben SRY


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

SLI auf einem µATX Board halte ich jetzt nicht für die beste Idee, die obere Karte dürfte da recht heiß werden.

Ansonsten kann man sagen, dass eine GTX 780 Ti in etwa so schnell ist wie 2 GTX 770's.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> SLI auf einem µATX Board halte ich jetzt nicht für die beste Idee, die obere Karte dürfte da recht heiß werden.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man sagen, dass eine GTX 780 Ti in etwa so schnell ist wie 2 GTX 770's.




Also meinst du jetzt die Normalen oder die custom TI karten?. Ich weiss nicht die TI würde mich mehr kosten was ich bei gleicher leistung irgendwie nicht einsehe.

Über das µATX habe ich noch garnicht nachgedacht.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Du bist mit deinen Fragen hier goldrichtig, denn unter anderem dafür ist der Thread gedacht.

Also grundsätzlich sind die OC Versionen der 780 Ti wirklich sauschnell. Und zwar sind die, zumindest laut CB Ranking, so schnell, dass sie je nach SLI Skalierung auf dem Niveau von 2 Standard 770 liegen. Nun hast du aber auch eine OC Version, und SLI skaliert je nach Game auch gerne mal in Richtung 80-90%. Dann wärest du mit zwei 770 natürlich etwas schneller.

Knackpunkt ist bei dir mMn das NT. Egal ob 780 Ti GHz, oder 770 SLI. Ein neuer Saftspender ist da glaube ich nötig. Einer unserer NT Spezialisten, wie z.B. Threshold, wird dir da aber mehr zu sagen können als ich.


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

Ob Referenz oder Custom 780 Ti Karten spielt keine Rolle, die paar % Performanceunterschied merkt man nie im Leben.

Wenn Du schon eine GTX 770 hast, wäre eine 2. GTX 770 schon die günstigere Alternative, aber das mit dem µATX Board ist eben nicht optimal.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Knackpunkt ist bei dir mMn das NT. Egal ob 780  Ti GHz, oder 770 SLI. Ein neuer Saftspender ist auf jeden Fall nötig.  Einer unserer NT Spezialisten, wie z.B. Threshold, wird dir da aber mehr  zu sagen können als ich.



Das Netzteil würde wiederum für eine GTX 780 Ti  schon ausreichen, der Rechner wird unter Last etwa 400 Watt ziehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ach so. Ich dachte, die Straight Power wären da etwas schwach auf der Brust


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

mir wurden heute von einem Mitglied diese beiden vorgeschlagen

heise online Preisvergleich

Ich hätte mir selbst auch das Dark Pro geholt aber ich kenne mich damit auch nicht aus xD... Wenns günstiger geht wieso nicht muss aber nicht sein denn Qualität hat ihren preis ...

Was meint ihr denn womit ich mehr Chancen Hätte eventuell die nächste Generation zu überspringen ? SLI oder TI?. Ich habe mir sehr viel über Single und Multy GPU belesen aber leider machen soviel Leute dieses Thema zunichte das es mich einfach stört da was zu fragen.


EDIT: Würde der 4670K überhaubt für 2 770 reichen?


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so. Ich dachte, die Straight Power wären da etwas schwach auf der Brust



Nö, 456 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene reichen schon gut aus, und von den 400 Watt unter Last kann man ja noch den Wirkungsgrad/Eigenverlustleistung des Netzteils abziehen, so dass auch Übertakten nicht wirklich ein Problem für das Netzteil darstellt.



zerrocool88 schrieb:


> mir wurden heute von einem Mitglied diese beiden vorgeschlagen
> 
> heise online Preisvergleich



Das Dark Power Pro wäre besser, allerdings reicht wenn dann die 650 Watt Variante mehr als aus.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn das Handbuch auf der Gigabyteseite mal laden würde , dann könnte man mal schauen, ob SLI auf deinem Board vernünftig machbar ist.
Falls nämlich der untere PCIe Slot derjenige ist, der mit x8 angebunden ist, dann wäre zwischen den Karten noch ein Slot frei und dann wäre SLI machbar.



Softy schrieb:


> Nö, 456 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene reichen schon gut aus, und von den 400 Watt unter Last kann man ja noch den Wirkungsgrad/Eigenverlustleistung des Netzteils abziehen, so dass auch Übertakten nicht wirklich ein Problem für das Netzteil darstellt.


 
Alles klar.


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2013)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> EDIT: Würde der 4670K überhaubt für 2 770 reichen?



Ja, die CPU reicht völlig aus. Zur Not kannst Du sie ja auch noch ein wenig kitzeln


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich sie kitzeln könnte würde ich schon mit einer feder hier stehen ^^....

Spass bei seite. Ich habe schon mal versucht mich ins OC getümmel einzulesen jedoch zwecklos Ich vertehs einfach nicht und traue mich dort nicht dran...

Einer ist noch frei zwischen den beiden karten...


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

So, das Handbuch ist fertig geladen.
Mit dem Board und deiner Grafikkarte im Doppelpack kannst du SLI betreiben. Der untere, letzte grüne PCIe Slot ist der x8, so dass 1 Slot zwischen den Karten Platz bleiben würde.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

also was würdet ihr empfehlen ? sli oder die TI ?.

Mit hat man empfohlen eventuell direkt das 750 zu nehmen falls ich mir mal was stärkeres ala 780(ti) als sli verbund nehmen würde.. also werde ich dann auf jedenfall zum Bequit greifen.

Mein Hauptproblem ist einfach das ich mich jetzt entschließe aber dann eine sache lese wegen Irgendwelcher Inputlags oder MR das ich irgendwie schiss bekommexD. So wie ich es aber raus lese sollen diese ganzen fehler wohl keine große rolle mehr spielen. Was mich jetzt wieder ins Grübeln gebracht hat ist dass das gesagt wurde das bei SLI zb 100 FPS nicht so schnell rüber kommen soll als 90FPS bei einer Singlekarte...


Gibt es eigentlich einen benchmark wo man ZB ti gegen 770 SLI vergleichen kann? ein Kumpel meinte nämlich dass die ti GHZ Mein 770SLI Verbund locker stehen lässt und ich hätte es gerne irgendwo schriftlich das es nicht so ist xD


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Also ich würde glaube ich zur 770 tendieren. Damit erreichst du ein ordentliches Leistungsplus.
Und nein, eine Ti lässt zwei 770 nicht locker stehen. Siehe den Link von vorhin. Dort sind die beiden GHz Versionen der Ti ~60% schneller als die einzelne 770. SLI skaliert im Schnitt mit 60-80% d.h. bei guter Skalierung bist du mit den 770 etwas schneller.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

ach sorry ich habe gerade erstmal den link gesehen xD. Was sagt ihr denn dazu das sich die 100 FPS nicht so flüssig Multy anfühlen sollen wie 90 single ( die werte können auch gleich gewesen sein)...

Eine r9 290 wurde mir auch vorgeschlagen aber jetzt ganz auf AMD naja ... ich weiss auch nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das kann man eigentlich nur selber ausprobieren. Manche sind da sehr empfindlich, was das mikroruckeln angeht. Andere sehen es nicht mal. Für die sind dann 100Fps MPGU = 100Fps Single GPU.
Von daher: Karte kommen lassen und ausprobieren. 

Eine R9 290 würde ich persönlich erst dann kaufen, wenn es sie mit vernünftigem Kühler gibt, aber mit dem Standardkühler nicht.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

aber so wie ich es verstanden habe kommen doch diese mikro ruckler erst unter einem wert von sagen wir mal 50 vor oder nicht?. Dazu muss ich sagen das mir BF4 aber auch ihne SLI unter 50 nicht mehr flüssig sind xD


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Nein, die Mikroruckler sind messbar immer da. Aber je mehr Fps man hat, desto weniger fallen sie (empfindlichen Leuten) auf.


----------



## zerrocool88 (10. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es denn möglichkeiten dem entgegen zu wirken ? habe gelesen das es mit Vync besser sein soll... Ich werde es jetzt einfach mal testen und wenn ich nochmal fragen habe wenns hier ist werde ich mich melden ^^... Ich danke euch leute 


denke aber das ich mich vorher nochmal melde wenn mir wieder irgendwas neues in den kopf schießt an fragen ^^


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2013)

Mach das. Wir sind hier.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ihn manchen Spielen das Gefühl das es ab und an immer wieder ruckelt oder so leicht stopt, ist auch nur in manchen Spielen so ... in anderen Spielen tritt es nicht auf.... obwohl die Hardware normal ausreichen sollte


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das reicht locker aus. Der Rechner wird unter Last keine 550 Watt ziehen.


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Die TDP ist nicht gleich der tatsächlichen Leistungsaufnahme. Hier ist z.B. der Verbrauch von 2 GTX 780's unter Last (des gesamten Rechners): HARDOCP - Power - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI Video Card Review

Gut es sind 590 Watt  Aber die CPU des verwendeten Testsystems ist ja auch stark übertaktet: HARDOCP - Test Setup - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI Video Card Review

Ja, das Netzteil reicht für die GTX 690 völlig aus. Unter Last zieht der Rechner etwa  400 Watt. Wenn ich alles bis zum Anschlag übertakte, sind es knapp 500 Watt (gemessen an der Steckdose, da kann man also auch noch die Eigenverlustleistung des Netzteils  abziehen.

Was ist denn mit Deinem Netzteil? Kaputt? Dann könntest Du ein Dark Power Pro P10 750 Watt kaufen.


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern das Seasonic 1050  bestellt.Alternativ habe ich ein Corsair HX750 Watt günstig angeboten  bekommen.
> Dieser Rechner spuckt mir 609Watt aus.



Netzteilrechner rechnen immer viel zu großzügig, weil sichergestellt sein muss, dass auch hochgelabelte Billig-Netzteile mit der Zusammenstellung klar kommen.

Und wenn es Netzteilrechner von Netzteilherstellern sind, rechnen sie auch zu großzügig, weil sie das größere/teurere Modell verkaufen wollen. Die kannst Du also in jedem Fall vergessen.

Beide Netzteile sind Single-Rail, hier im Forum total verpöhnt, weil dann eine Schutztschaltung nicht greifen kann (OCP), und im schlimmsten Fall der Rechner abfackeln kann. Wie gesagt, das Dark Power Pro 750W wäre im Moment die beste (und leiseste) Wahl.


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Das HX 750 ist halt auch Single Rail und unter Last nicht gerade leise. Ausreichend wäre es natürlich, wobei ich da eher die 650 Watt Variante bevorzugen würde, weil die von Seasonic gefertigt wird. Das HX 750 wird von CWT gefertigt.

Wenn man sich 2 GTX 780's rauslässt, sollte man nicht am Netzteil sparen


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Nur bekommt man oft Ratschläge für NT`s über 1000Watt für mein System.



Die solltest Du ignorieren, wer solche "Ratschläge" gibt, hat einfach keine Ahnung.

Ein Chinaböller ist das HX jetzt nicht, aber es gibt eben bessere Netzteile.


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist eine gute Seite, wenn man mal was zu einem Netzteil nachschauen will: PSU Review Database


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Doch, das steht in jeder Liste unter "Power Distribution 12V rails (A)". Wenn da nur ein Wert steht, ist es Single Rail, bei mehreren Werten Multi Rail.


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## zerrocool88 (11. Dezember 2013)

also meint ihr für mein vorhaben mit der SLI 770 würden 650W auch reichen? ich sehe gerade das es zwischem den Dark power pro 10 650 und 750W nicht gerade viel unterschied liegt.

Hab ja keine lust wenn irgendwann mal 2 andere rein kommen wieder ins netzteil zu investieren. Falls ich irgendwann mal merke das ich ebentuell doch wieder single gehe Kann ich das 750 ja einfach drinne lassen der pc zieht doch eh nur das was er wirklich braucht oder?


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.Was mich wundert ist,laut  meinen Infos hat das Seasonic X-1050 Multirail.Auf der PSU Review  komischerweise nicht.



Nene, das Seasonic X 1050 ist Single Rail.



zerrocool88 schrieb:


> also meint ihr für mein vorhaben mit der SLI 770 würden 650W auch reichen? ich sehe gerade das es zwischem den Dark power pro 10 650 und 750W nicht gerade viel unterschied liegt.
> 
> Hab ja keine lust wenn irgendwann mal 2 andere rein kommen wieder ins netzteil zu investieren. Falls ich irgendwann mal merke das ich ebentuell doch wieder single gehe Kann ich das 750 ja einfach drinne lassen der pc zieht doch eh nur das was er wirklich braucht oder?



Für 2 GTX 770's reicht das DPP 10 650Watt völlig aus.

Ja, der PC zieht nur soviel Strom aus der Dose, wie benötigt wird (zuzüglich der Eigenverlustleistung (Wirkungsgrad) des Netzteils). Der Wirkungsgrad ist bei niedriger Auslastung schlechter als bei mittlerer Auslastung, daher würde das 750 Watt Netzteil etwas mehr Strom verbrauchen, wenn der Rechner im Idle ist.


----------



## 69er (11. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Du solltest nicht alles glauben, was irgendwelche Leute in irgendwelchen Foren schreiben 

 --> Seasonic X-1050 PSU: Gold at Kilowatt+ | silentpcreview.com

/images/cases/seasonic-ss-psus/p30.jpg


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Hast Du mal nen Link?


----------



## zerrocool88 (11. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Nene, das Seasonic X 1050 ist Single Rail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und was meinst du ist jetzt besser? falls ich mir später wieder ein SLI system zulegen will? trotzdem die 650 oder doch lieber 750


Was ich aber noch wissen wollte wie sieht es aus mit SLI und schnellen shootern ala CS und cod?. Ich spiele sie eigentlich ziemlich gerne und ich habe was gelesen dass es für schnelle shooter nicht so dolle sein soll. Allerdings waren die themen schon was älter und ich weiss nicht was sich bis jetzt in der hinsicht getan hat...


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Ich glaube doch:
> 
> Seasonic X1050 - jonnyGURU Forums
> 
> Seasonic X-1050 (SS-1050XM) - 1050W - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips


 
Die Plattform ist Multi Rail. Aber weil Seasonic nur noch auf Single Rail Design setzt und sie keine neue Plattform entwickeln wollten haben sie das Multi Rail Design zu einer Leitung verdrahtet.
Es ist technisch zwar Multi Rail aber Single Rail kommt raus.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Die Netzteil- Kaufberatung *Reloaded* Stand: 12/2012 - in Bearbeitung - Seite 261
> 
> Fängt hier an.


 
Intern Multi Rail nützt dir aber nichts da nach außen nur eine Leitung geht.
Die eine Leitung kannst du mit OCP eben nicht logisch absichern.
Seasonic ist halt Opfer der eigenen Vorstellung geworden.
Die Plattform selbst mag noch für Multi Rail kreiert worden sein aber  weil alle Single Rail hörig sind haben sie das eben umgebaut. 				 			

(© by Threshold )


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Intern Multi Rail nützt dir aber nichts da nach außen nur eine Leitung geht.
> Die eine Leitung kannst du mit OCP eben nicht logisch absichern.
> Seasonic ist halt Opfer der eigenen Vorstellung geworden.
> Die Plattform selbst mag noch für Multi Rail kreiert worden sein aber  weil alle Single Rail hörig sind haben sie das eben umgebaut.
> ...


 
Gibt es ja gar nicht. Klaut meinen Text und kriegt noch einen "Like" dafür.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es ja gar nicht. Klaut meinen Text und kriegt noch einen "Like" dafür.


----------



## 69er (12. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, liebe Leute, aber das hier ist der SLI und CF Thread, nicht der Seasonic-Multi/Single-Rail Thread


----------



## 69er (12. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Das Eine funzt ohne das Andere nicht.Oder?



Sorry, aber es ist ganz einfach etwas nervig, wenn du dich dran hältst, dass die Leute im Luxx was anderes sagen, als die Leute hier, und darüber seitenlang diskutiert wird. Wie gesagt: Das ist kein Netzteil-Diskussionsthread. Entweder beherzige, was dir die Leute hier sagen, oder das was die Leute im Luxx sagen.
Denn ich denke, grundsätzlich hat man dich hier nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beraten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Die Netzteil- Kaufberatung *Reloaded* Stand: 12/2012 - in Bearbeitung - Seite 261



Und?
Aufschrauben und nachgucken ist nun mal die beste Methode. 
Ändert aber nichts daran dass Seasonic das Modell nun mal so verdrahtet wie sie das machen. 
Einige Super Flower Modelle sind auch intern Multi Rail. Super Flower verdrahtet sie aber als Single Rail.
Daran kannst du auch sehen dass die Basis für diese Geräte schon sehr alt ist denn früher war Multi Rail Standard.

Aber hören wir mal auf Cook. Denn es geht hier nicht um Netzteile. 
Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob das Seasonic intern nun Multi Rail ist oder nicht. Du als User bekommst Single Rail.


----------



## 69er (12. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Alla hop.Dann danke für euer Feedback und sorry für das OT!



Ein klein wenig OT ist ja auch kein Problem, solange es im Rahmen bleibt


----------



## 69er (12. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2013)

Aha, ok. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was du dir da bastelst.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

Mach ja nichts.

Und ein letzter Satz noch zur Geschichte
Stefan hat ja geschrieben dass die KM3 Reihe nun intern 2 Rails hat.
Das weiß ich nicht da ich die KM3 Reihe noch nicht aufgemacht und nachgeguckt habe -- was nun mal die beste Methode ist.
Das alte Modell -- um das es hier geht -- hat intern noch 4 Rails weil Seasonic die Platine damals so entworfen hat und später dann auf Single Rail umgeswitcht ist.
Warum Seasonic das gemacht hat weiß ich auch nicht da Multi Rail technisch nun mal sinnvoller ist.
Es kann sein dass der US Markt -- ist nun mal der wichtigste Markt -- Single Rail "verlangt" und sie sich daher angepasst haben.

Daran kannst du aber auch sehen dass die Amerikaner alle einen Sockenschuss haben. Und wir Europäer müssen nun den ""Abfall" davon ertragen.
BeQuiet macht gerade das gleiche und hat auch Single Rail Netzteile auf den Markt gebracht -- Power Zone Reihe -- und ich hoffe dass das nicht überhand nimmt und wir in einigen Jahren nur noch den Single Rail schrott haben.


----------



## 69er (12. Dezember 2013)

-----


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2013)

69er schrieb:


> Also funzt das doch als Einzelschiene intern


 
Ja. Haben wir doch auch immer gesagt.
Aber das ändert eben für dich als User nichts. Du bekommst ein Single Rail Netzteil.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Dezember 2013)

single rail scheint günstiger zu sein. bei sli oder crossfire aber sehr schade, weil die eine schiene heiss wird. 
seasonic scheint wohl auch single rail schiene zu fahren, obwohl ich von der marke viel halte. mein seasonic X660 watt hat noch intern multirail.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Hätte mal ne Frage wegen Downsampling, welche Auflösungen kann ich bei meinem ASUS VG278  einstellen oder würdet ihr Vorschlagen  ?

Generell fürs Gaming dann eigentlich als für die Desktop Auflösung ?


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2013)

Also ich schaffe mit dem Asus VG78H max. 3840x2160 @ 55 Hz, allerdings funktioniert das nicht bei allen Spielen und meine Grafikkarte ist viel zu lahm dafür.

Daher spiele ich mit 2880x1620 @ 60Hz, wenn ich downsample.

Die Auflösung taugt nur zum Spielen, der Desktop sieht damit furchtbar aus


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. Dezember 2013)

@ Danke Softy  
Ich hab mal 3 Einstellungen versucht, 3840x2160 habe ich aber nicht geschafft, lag wohl an den 55 hz die ich nicht eingestellt hatte, war auch reine Neugier, weil manche Games echt schlimm aussehen.
2880x1620 @ 60 hz 
2560x1440 @ 60 hz 
2400x1350 @ 60 hz 

Ob das Downsampling eigentlich auch gut via Plasma Fernseher läuft ... gibts da schon Erfahrungswerte ?


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 3 Einstellungen versucht, 3840x2160 habe ich aber nicht geschafft, lag wohl an den 55 hz die ich nicht eingestellt hatte, war auch reine Neugier, weil manche Games echt schlimm aussehen.



Probiers mal mit diesen Settings: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Computerbase hat noch mal zum M-GPU Showdown geladen:

GeForce GTX 780 Ti SLI vs. Radeon R9 290(X) CF - ComputerBase


----------



## Deimos (18. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Computerbase hat noch mal zum M-GPU Showdown geladen:
> 
> GeForce GTX 780 Ti SLI vs. Radeon R9 290(X) CF - ComputerBase


Unglaublich eng beisammen in jeder Hinsicht. 28nm ist sowas von am Ende...


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Allerdings. Ich bin auch froh, wenn nächstes Jahr mit den 20nm GPUs noch mal ein (hoffentlich)  größerer Schritt nach vorne kommt.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2013)

Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht. Da haben beide das Maximum aus der 28nm Fertigung herausgequetscht


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Naja solange die Hardware auf den Boards nicht leistungsfähiger sind ... aber is klaro wenn kleiner ist passt mehr drauf ; )

780Ti is wirklich ein Brachstück an technischer Leistung allerseits 

Müssen mal Prozessoren kommen die ohne Übertacktung schon mit 4.5 Ghz + laufen


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Allerdings. Ich bin auch froh, wenn nächstes Jahr mit den 20nm GPUs noch mal ein (hoffentlich)  größerer Schritt nach vorne kommt.


 
Na ja. Sofern Maxwell in 20nm gefertigt wird. 
Normal ist das ja so dass AMD zuerst mit einer neuen Fertigung kommt und Nvidia nachzieht.
Ich jedenfalls kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Nvidia schon im Frühjahr eine neue Fertigung bringt und AMD gar nichts denn schließlich lassen beide beim gleichen Hersteller fertigen und wenn der die 20nm Fertigung im Griff hat rücken auch beide gleichzeitig an.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube auch nicht an Frühjahr. Aber Hauptsache es wird 2014 was.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211@ Du ich hab ja auch ein altes 2011 Bord ( das gleiche wie du ), lohnt sich den das umrüsten auf die neue 4000k Serie ? 

Bin eigentlich mitn 3820er sehr zufrieden ... läuft wie schmitz katze


----------



## Deimos (18. Dezember 2013)

@ThomasHAFX

Was hast du bei Spellforce II so an Kantenglättung aufgefahren? SSAA und FXAA kann ich dem Bildnamen entnehmen, aber in welchem Ausmass? 
Bekomme direkt Lust, das wieder mal anzuspielen! 

EDIT: habs gesehen, steht ja da


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. Dezember 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> @ThomasHAFX
> 
> Was hast du bei Spellforce II so an Kantenglättung aufgefahren? SSAA und FXAA kann ich dem Bildnamen entnehmen, aber in welchem Ausmass?
> Bekomme direkt Lust, das wieder mal anzuspielen!
> ...


 

Ne du, ich wars nicht, das ist Spellforce 2 Demons of the Past das ( Ohne Werbung zu machen) am 16.Jänner rauskommen wird, da bekommt neue Texturen, Normal Mapping, SSAA,FXAA und noch andere Grafikverbesserungen mit auf den Weg


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2013)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Cook2211@ Du ich hab ja auch ein altes 2011 Bord ( das gleiche wie du ), lohnt sich den das umrüsten auf die neue 4000k Serie ? Bin eigentlich mitn 3820er sehr zufrieden ... läuft wie schmitz katze



Nein, lohnt sich nicht nicht wirklich. Die Weiterentwicklung bei Intel fällt mittlerweile recht bescheiden aus. Und wenn du zufrieden bist, dann ist doch alles ok


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, lohnt sich nicht nicht wirklich. Die Weiterentwicklung bei Intel fällt mittlerweile recht bescheiden aus. Und wenn du zufrieden bist, dann ist doch alles ok


 
Die 780 Ti haben schon ne brachiale Leistung, hab mir vor kurzen mal paar Testberichte angeguckt, obwohl man ja sagen muss die 690er ist auch noch immer ziemlich gut dabei obwohl sie jetzt schon ... in die Jahre kommt, ist auch gut so, braucht man sich nicht jedes Jahr neue kaufen ... auser man hat das Geld für und kann sich sowas leisten, dann muss natürlich immer das neuerste her, kann ich nachvollziehn  

Bin gespannt welche Anforderungen The Witcher 3 und Dragon Age 3 haben wird, Witcher 2 hat ja damals schon meine 2x680er mit SSAA in die Knie gezwungen ( 32~ fps )  ... wurde aber auch scheinbar nicht so gut optimiert wenn man sich andere Games anguckt wie Tomb Raider das auch über diese Einstellungen verfügt


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die 690 ist immer noch eine gute Karte. Ich habe die einem Freund verkauft, der vorher eine GTX580 hatte. Er ist absolut begeistert von der 690. Das war auch eine meiner Lieblingskarten.

Was speziell TW3 so fordert, da bin ich natürlich auch mal gespannt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenns gut Optimiert ist dürften die ja eigentlich nicht an die von Battlefield 4 oder Crysis 3 rangkommen... denke ich mal ... wenns die neuen Next-Gen Konsolen schon schaffen


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Januar 2014)

Hallöle,

hab mal eine Frage.

Ich will mir einen SLI-Verband mit zwei GTX 770 kaufen.

Welche Grafikkarten ratet ihr mir hierfür?

Hatte mir gedacht eine Radial-Grafikkarte oben zu installieren, entweder die EVGA-Reference oder die mit Titan-Kühler...

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked Titan Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-3771) - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked EVGA Cooler, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

...und unten eine ASUS DirectCU II GTX 770 zu installieren.

Was denkt ihr? Gute Idee oder eher schlechte Idee?
Ich habe keine Wasserkühlung, es muss also mit Luft gekühlt werden!


----------



## kress (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn dann würde ich das anderst rum machen.

Unten die evga, oben die Asus, die kommt auch mit der warmen Abluft besser klar und muss nicht so stark aufdrehen. Warum kaufst du dir nicht nochmal ne Asus?


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte, oben einen Radiallüfter, weil der seine Luft ja dann nicht von unten nach oben zieht (sondern von rechts nach links) und da das PCB der unteren ASUS warm wird, würde ein Axial warme Luft, die durch die ASUS entsteht, ziehen.
Zumindest habe ich das durch Recherche in Erfahrung gebracht.

Warum würdest du sie umgekehrt machen?

Wenn zwei ASUS auch in Ordnung sind, gerne.
Gibt es ein besseres (geeigneteres) Modell für SLI wie die ASUS?


Also eigentlich genauso wie auf dem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme bei meinen SLI Systemen eigendlich immer 2 Karten, die beide die Luft nach draußen schaufeln. Ist leiser und kühler.

Wenn du die Asus schon hast, pack sie nach oben.


----------



## -Kerby- (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber warum?
Warum die ASUS nach oben und nicht nach unten, wenn eine der Beiden einen Radiallüfter hat?

Würdet ihr mir die ASUS zum SLI vorschlagen oder gibt es eine bessere Variante?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

Die Asus soll nach oben, weil sonst die andere Karte die Warme Luft der Asus ziehen würde. Die andere Karte pustet ja nach hinten raus, deswegen ziehen beide Karten kalte Luft, wenn die Asus oben sitzt.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Januar 2014)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> hab mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Warum überhaupt SLI? Für das Geld bekommst du ne gute 780Ti, die ist meist ähnlich schnell, hat mehr Speicher und vor allem alles ohne die SLI Nachteile!


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich wegen AC4: Blackflag, das hardwarehungrigste Spiel von Allen, weil so unheimlich
schlecht optimiert. Da es für mich "Das beste Spiel" ist, 
möchte ich es auf besonders hohen Einstellungen zum Laufen kriegen, 
flüssig (TXAA und son Zeug, da kackt eine GTX 770 schonmal ab)
Mit mehr Hardware schafft man das und das würde ich auch machen.
Ich bezweifle aber, das eine 780 Ti so schnell wie zwei GTX 770 ist.
Eine 780 ist auch um einiges langsamer wie GTX 770 Sli, da ist eine hochübertaktete 780
-> 780 Ti nicht gleich schnell. Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege, aber ich glaube ein
GTX 770 Sli-Gespann ist leistungsfähiger wie eine 780 Ti.
Sollte das aber nicht sein, hole ich mir ganz klar lieber ein 780 Sli-Gespann.
Das wird halt dann Wartezeit brauchen aus finanziellen Gründen.
In einem Forum (auf Englisch) gibt es einen Thread zum Spiel, dort haben es die Leute
erst mit Sli richtig einwandfrei mit allen Settings geschafft. 
Manch einer hält es für verrückt sich deshalb soviel Power zu besorgen, mir ist es aber wichtig...


----------



## StefanStg (9. Januar 2014)

Ich habe eine GTX 780ti und kann AC4 auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen ohne das Irgentwas ruckelt


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2014)

Generell sind 2 GTX 770' schon etwas schneller als eine GTX 780 Ti, wenn das Spiel gut mit 2 GPU's skaliert. Wenn nicht, liegt die GTX 780 Ti vorne: AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Review

Vorteile der GTX 780 Ti sind ein niedrigerer Energieverbrauch: AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Review und keine Gefahr von Mikrorucklern. Außerdem kann man bei einer Single GPU-Lösung ein günstigeres Board nehmen und auch die Lautstärke ist bei einer GTX 780 Ti geringer als bei 2 GTX 770's.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Januar 2014)

Dazu kommt noch, dass SLI nicht in allen Spielen funktioniert. Ich hatte mir vor der Ti auch 2 normale 780er geholt und auch relativ zügig wieder abgegeben. Microruckler, zu laut, wenig Taktreserve (Temperaturbedingt), Spiele ohne oder mit schlechten SLI Profilen usw. Mit der Ti steh ich zwar rein von den FPS etwas schlechter da (das aber auch nicht in allen Spielen), dafür läuft es aber gefühlt viel besser! BF4 z.B. ruckelte mit den 2 Karten immer leicht, mit einer ist es Butterweich. Ich denke für dein Vorhaben bist du mit einer Ti besser aufgehoben als mit 2 770ern, die kaum schneller sind. Wenn dir die Leistung der Ti nicht reicht, dann bleibt eigentlich nur noch 2x780 oder2x780Ti.


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Januar 2014)

Hmm oke.
Dann höre ich mal auf euch und probiere die 780 Ti aus.
Vom welchen Hersteller würdet ihr mir sie empfehlen?
Die Gigabyte 780 Ghz Edition hatte mich persönlich nämlich komplett enttäuscht. Laut und geringerer Leistungszuwachs, wird sehr warm.
Daher Gigabyte -> Nein, Danke.

Gainward, Inno3D oder Palit?
EVGA hab ich bei Mindfactory jetzt nichts gefunden, außer der Classified, aber die ist mir zu teuer, zudem mir das doch etwas heikel wird, wenn man so hoch übertakten kann.


Die mit Referenzkühler sind sogesehen auch ungeeignet, oder?
Wie es nämlich scheint, ist die Inno die beste 780 Ti aktuell.
Bloß ist es auch ein happiger Preis, denn ich aber geben würde, wenn ich endlich ohne Drops AC4 mit TXAA spielen kann.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Januar 2014)

Ich habe meine 2 GTX 680er jetzt auch gegen eine 780Ti getauscht.
Die FPS haben sich zwar in all meinen Spielen etwas verschlechtert, dafür ist das Spielgefühl besser (je nach Spiel mal mehr mal weniger)

Ich glaube ich bleibe jetzt auch vorerst wieder bei Single-GPU Systemen.
SLI war auf jeden Fall eine interessante Erfahrung für mich, mehr aber nicht 

mfg

Edith sagt:
wie wärs mit der Asus DCII


----------



## StefanStg (9. Januar 2014)

Die sind zurzeit eigentlich die besten. Wobe ich die von MSI nehmen täte weil sie die leiseste ist.
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N78TOC-3GD), MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti Gaming 3G, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-012R), ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce G


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank StefanStg!
Eine perfekte Übersicht.


----------



## StefanStg (9. Januar 2014)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Vielen Dank StefanStg!
> Eine perfekte Übersicht.


 
Kein Thema. Viel Spaß mit der Karte und sage mal bescheid welche es geworden ist


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Januar 2014)

Jop, wird gemacht


----------



## -Kerby- (9. Januar 2014)

Wird höchstwahrscheinlich die MSI Gaming oder Inno3D


----------



## fritzelschnitzel (31. März 2014)

Hi, ist es immer noch so das bei aktuellen Karten (GTX 780ti) der Takt der gleiche sein muss?
Ich und 2 Freunde wollten aus Spaß zum benchen unsere 3 Karten koppeln, nur macht meine nichtmal 1,2ghz mit, eine geht bis ca 1,27 und die letzte packt sogar über 1,3ghz. Wenn den beiden meiner Freunde die Taktraten meiner Karte aufgezwungen werden würden wäre das ja ein starker Leistungsverlust.


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2014)

Dieser Taktverlust ist bei der skalierung von 3-way sli wohl weniger das Problem.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. April 2014)

Wenn die Karten mit unterschiedlichen Taktraten laufen, kann es (oder muss es fast schon) zu Treiberabstürzen kommen, da eine Karte den anderen quasi "wegrennt". Kann man probieren, aber ich würde mit Abstürzen rechnen!


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, laufen doch dann alle mit dem Takt der langsamsten, oder?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. April 2014)

Eigentlich schon, bei meinen 2 680 war es aber auch so, dass sie laut MSI AB unterschiedlich hoch getaktet haben...


----------



## Der Maniac (1. April 2014)

meine beiden 680er takten jetzt auch unterschiedlich, zumindest beim Zocken. Eine läuft mit 1,15 GHz, die andere mit 1,27 GHz, und die sind aus der selben Reihe! Genau eine Nummer Unterschied in der Seriennummer^^ Wundersamerweise aber keine Abstürze...


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2014)

Wenn die unterschiedlich schnell rechnen, hat dann nicht der Speichercontroller die ganze Zeit zusätzlich Arbeit? Hat mal einer von euch versucht ob sich die Leistung ändert, wenn sie bei gleichem Takt rechnen?


----------



## Der Maniac (1. April 2014)

Sag mir, wie ich meine Karten dazu überreden kann, mit dem gleichen Takt zu arbeiten... Trotz Powertarget kann man ja den Boost Modus _nicht_ abschalten. Von daher wird das mit aktuellen Karten schwierig.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. April 2014)

Hatte hier mal zwischendurch zwei GTX 780 im SLI und die liefen auch mit unterschiedlichem Takt.


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2014)

Ja, stimmt schon. An den boost habe ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Sokhar23 (11. April 2014)

Hallo guten tag zusammen.

 habe heute meine 2te gtx 680 palit jetsream bekommen. Eingebaut, sli Bridge angeschlossen. Problem : in der nvidia systemsteuerung wird sli nicht angezeigt.
 alles ist korrekt angeschlossen. im gerätemanager werden auch beide karten angezeigt. habe auch die sli Bridge mehrmal links und rechts angesteckt. habe auch die treiber noch mal komplett deinstalliert und dann auf den neuesten stand gebracht bringt auch nix. die grafikkarten sind unter gpu-z auch vollkommen identisch. nur das bios ist unterschiedlich. und der gddr5 speicher ist einmal von Samsung und einmal von hynix. kann es sein das es am unterschiedlichen gddr5 Hersteller liegt?
 ich geb auch mal meine pc Daten: 
 Intel core i7 3770k, 
 16gb corsair vengeance
 800 watt be quiet Netzteil (sli ready)
 Motherboard: Asus P8 Z77-M Pro (nvidia sli ready)

 mir ist eben noch über gpu-z aufgefallen, das die obere gtx 680 in einem pcie3.0 x16 steckt. und die neue 2te gtx 680 in einem pcie 2.0 x4. liegt es daran? 
 wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte^^


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2014)

Du musst die Grafikkarte natürlich in den Slot mit 8 Lanes stecken und nicht in den mit 4 Lanes.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. April 2014)

Genau das. Nvidia blockiert SLI mit pcie x4. Karte umstecken und staunen!


----------



## gucky (19. April 2014)

Hallo
Nach etwas längerer PC Bastelpause (hab mich den Modellbauern angeschlossen) muss ich nun doch mal wieder etwas machen.
Vor ein paar Wochen kam mein 4K Monitor.
Da ich momentan noch mit 2X GTX 480 + GTX 460 als Physik fahre habe ich mir heute als Schnellentschluss 2 GTX 780 oc gekauft.
Nun zu meinen Fragen, welche Karte soll ich als Physikkarte belassen?
Reicht die GTX 460 oder bringt eine 480er mehr?
Oder ist es nur Energie verheizen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gucky


----------



## BertB (19. April 2014)

ich denk die 460er ist gut, aber probiers doch aus


----------



## arcDaniel (20. April 2014)

gucky schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nach etwas längerer PC Bastelpause (hab mich den Modellbauern angeschlossen) muss ich nun doch mal wieder etwas machen.
> Vor ein paar Wochen kam mein 4K Monitor.
> Da ich momentan noch mit 2X GTX 480 + GTX 460 als Physik fahre habe ich mir heute als Schnellentschluss 2 GTX 780 oc gekauft.
> ...


 
Ich schlage vor einfach auch spontan noch eine GTX750ti zu kaufen  Verbraucht fast nix, bleibt schön kühlt und hat fast die Leistung der GTX480 (mit OC sogar besser...)


----------



## gucky (20. April 2014)

@arcDaniel
Dies ging mir letzte Nacht auch durch den Kopf und wurde soeben von Dir vorgeschlagen.
Hab sie gerade bestellt.
Danke für den Tipp.
Das System ist entleert, nun muss ich die alten Karten nur herausbekommen, was gar nicht so einfach ist, da diese verriegelt sind und man nur schlecht an die Riegel herankommt.
Habt Ihr da noch einen Tipp auf Lager?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gucky


----------



## gucky (20. April 2014)

Nun kämpfe ich gerade mit den Tücken der neuen Technik.
Windows startet am 4K Monitor, ich wähle den User, der Desktop startet und dann wird er schwarz.
???
Jetzt bin ich auf Fehlersuche.
Hat einer von Euch eine Idee?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gucky

Ps. momentan habe ich die Karten noch nicht im SLI Verbund


----------



## Der Maniac (20. April 2014)

Falsche Hertz-Zahl? Mal nur mit einer Karte starten, zweitbildschirm anschließen und die Einstellungen für den 4k monitor vornehmen, und dann nur mit dem 4k monitor starten. Was anderes fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## gucky (20. April 2014)

Der Tipp ist nicht schlecht, hat in meinem Fall aber nichts gebracht.
Der Fehler lag in einem Programm - "Aquasuite" war der Übeltäter.
Nach der Deinstallation des Programms startet Windows nun durch.
4X8polige Netzanschlüsse, die wollen erst einmal gefunden werden, was nach einigem Suchen dann auch geklappt hat.
Jetzt läuft er mit 4K, aber nur mit 30Hz.
Nun versuche ich meinen 32" 4K Dell zu überreden, dass er dies mit 60Hz macht. Da tun sich jedoch die nächsten Hürden auf.

Ich bedanke mich für Eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gucky


----------



## Der Maniac (21. April 2014)

Dafür musst du den Bildschirm als 2 Bildschirme ansteuern, dazu braucht man ggf. auch 2 Kabel. Und im Menü des Bildschirms muss eine bestimmte Option aktiviert werden. Danach erkennt Windows 2 Bildschirme und du kannst 60hz verwenden.


----------



## gucky (21. April 2014)

Danke für den Tip.
Leider funktioniert dies noch nicht so richtig.
Windows erkennt 2 Bildschirme aber nur mit 1080. Der Desktop ist doppel so breit und nicht Formatfüllend beim Mac, übrigens mit einem Kabel.
Am PC hab ich es wegen fehlender Kabel noch nicht geschafft.
Werde es mit richtigen Kabel noch einmal angehen.
Im 3D Mark hatte ich vorher mit den 2x480er 6500P nun sind es 17500p. Es hat also etwas gebracht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gucky


----------



## Airondragon (13. Mai 2014)

hi, kann man 2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X Tri-X OC - 4GB, im Crossfire betreiben und wie? Weil ich hab keine CrossFire Bridge oder sonst was in der Verpackung gehabt.


----------



## BertB (13. Mai 2014)

braucht man seit der 290 nicht mehr, das läuft über den pcie slot


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (13. Mai 2014)

Wie wie wie kann das sein....  
Metro LL  Alles Ultra Max  
Bild Hosted bei Bilder-space.de
Bild Hosted bei Bilder-space.de
Kein Subvendor (Original AMD  ) 
http://www.bilder-space.de/bild-ATI___von_JPG-16020.htm
HD 7990 
Total Frames: 213, Total Time: 3.35711 sec
    Average Framerate: 65.23
    Max. Framerate: 78.17 (Frame: 6)
    Min. Framerate: 32.82 (Frame: 8)

R9 290 
    Total Frames: 12549, Total Time: 171.1801 sec
    Average Framerate: 73.34
    Max. Framerate: 129.72 (Frame: 10230)
    Min. Framerate: 30.08 (Frame: 134)

BF4 MP  Operation Metro 64 Slot  Alles auf ULTRA  4xMSAA 
HD7990
2014-05-13 15:22:59 - bf4
Frames: 42222 - Time: 406594ms - Avg: 110.843 - Min: 85 - Max: 175


R9 290 

2014-05-13 17:43:27 - bf4
Frames: 119781 - Time: 1139703ms - Avg: 105.098 - Min: 61 - Max: 160



Oder ist zu wennig OC für die 7990 wass ich noch bemerkt hab wird sie  nicht laut oder dreht die lüfter nicht hoch. jemand nee idee


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Mai 2014)

Tut mir Leid wenn die Frage schon öfters gestellt wurde

Warum sind bei CF oder SLI zwei x8 Lanes besser als zwei x 16 Lanes?


Danke


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2014)

Dem ist nicht so! Wer hat dir das denn erzählt? Es ist genau andersherum.


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht so! Wer hat dir das denn erzählt? Es ist genau andersherum.



Hab das vor kurzen irgendwo gelesen, der Standart ist aber zwei x8 Lanes oder?


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2014)

Auch falsch! Die Performance Klasse von Intel bietet einfach nichts anderes. Der High End Sockel 2011 und bei AMDs AM3+, die 990 Chipsätze bieten mehrere x16 Steckplätze.
Da diese beiden Sockel aber schon in die Jahre gekommen sind,  bieten sie nur PCIe2.0 x16 welche die selbe Bandbreite wie PCIe3.0 bei x8 liefert. Also eigentlich sind beide gleichwertig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wenn die Frage schon öfters gestellt wurde
> 
> Warum sind bei CF oder SLI zwei x8 Lanes besser als zwei x 16 Lanes?
> 
> ...



Meinst du vllt das 2 x8 besser sind als 2 x16 mit PLX Chip? Das ist richtig, zumindest verschlechtert das leicht die MR und bietet sonst kaum Vorteile außer einen minimal längeren Benchmarkbalken.


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch falsch! Die Performance Klasse von Intel bietet einfach nichts anderes. Der High End Sockel 2011 und bei AMDs AM3+, die 990 Chipsätze bieten mehrere x16 Steckplätze.
> Da diese beiden Sockel aber schon in die Jahre gekommen sind,  bieten sie nur PCIe2.0 x16 welche die selbe Bandbreite wie PCIe3.0 bei x8 liefert. Also eigentlich sind beide gleichwertig.


 

Bei den 1150er gibt es Boards die können PCIe 3.0x 16 und das zweimal

Edit: Genau das wars, es stand in Verbindung mit dem PLX Chip


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. Mai 2014)

Aber nur mit PLX.


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

das sind aber teure luxusdinger mit nem zusätzlichen controller


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das sind aber teure luxusdinger mit nem zusätzlichen controller




du meinst dann warscheinlich so ein Board ?

ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac (90-MXGQA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2014)

Jupp, gutes Beispiel. Gibt's aber einige von. Genau diese Technik macht längere Balken in den benches, wirkt sich aber negativ auf die MR-Problematik aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch falsch! Die Performance Klasse von Intel bietet einfach nichts anderes. Der High End Sockel 2011 und bei AMDs AM3+, die 990 Chipsätze bieten mehrere x16 Steckplätze.
> Da diese beiden Sockel aber schon in die Jahre gekommen sind,  bieten sie nur PCIe2.0 x16 welche die selbe Bandbreite wie PCIe3.0 bei x8 liefert. Also eigentlich sind beide gleichwertig.


 Sockel 2011 bietet auch PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Mai 2014)

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen zwei x8 und zwei x16 mit dem passenden Board?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Das hängt doll vom Spiel ab. Wurde schon oft getestet. Manche Spiele profitieren locker 10% von 8x auf 16x, andere bleiben exakt gleich. Generell gilt das man es stärker merkt, je schneller die Karten sind.

Davon abgesehen würde ich ein SLI System mit 2 potenten Grafikkarten auf jeden Fall auf einem 2011er Board betreiben. Dafür gibt es ja extra diese Plattform.


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

also das hier ist das billigste z87, was x16/x16 kann, was ich find
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 223€

oder asus
ASUS Z87-WS (C2) (90SB0390-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 232€

oder mit z97 
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming GT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 240€

x8/x8 ist aber völlig in ordnung
man hat aber dann wohl keine weiteren lanes für pcie soundkarten und so was über,
oder wie ist das?

wann kommt denn lga 2011-3?
müsste bald


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Da ist ja Sockel 2011 schon wesendlich billiger und schneller. 

MSI X79A-GD45 Plus (7760-034R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 141€


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

ja, und es gibt ja auch i7 4820K, wenn man keinen sechskerner will (weil der ist schon teuer, 4930k = 480€)
Intel Core i7-4820K, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80633I74820K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 267,49€
fast schon ein schnäppchen, übertaktbar und alles, verlöteter heatspreader

Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 272,85
4770k kostet 5€ mehr


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sockel 2011 bietet auch PCI-E 3.0.



Aber auch nur durch die Boardpartner, nicht durch die CPUs selbst, oder irre ich mich gerade? Bei meinem Board muss ich das jedenfalls extra aktivieren. Standardmäßig ist 2.0 aktiv.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Die CPUs können es auch. Bei Sandy Bridge musst man es bei nVidia extra im Treiber freischalten. Bei Ivy müsste es so mit 3.0 laufen. Auf dem Board muss auch logischer weise 3.0 aktiviert werden. Es wurde am Anfang deaktiviert aus Kompabilitätsproblemen.




BertB schrieb:


> ja, und es gibt ja auch i7 4820K, wenn man keinen sechskerner will (weil der ist schon teuer, 4930k = 480€)
> Intel Core i7-4820K, 4x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80633I74820K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 267,49€
> fast schon ein schnäppchen, übertaktbar und alles, verlöteter heatspreader
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man sich ein GA-Z97X-Gaming GT mit 4770k holt macht das 512€.
Wenn man sich ein X79A-GD45 Plus mit 4930k Hexacore holt macht das 621€.

Das sind mal grade 109€ mehr für ein Hexacore System. Wer sich eh 2 Grakas für ~1000€ holt der wird nicht so knapp bei Kasse sein, dass man die 109€ nicht investieren kann.


----------



## BertB (14. Mai 2014)

kommt drauf an...
aber an sich ja


----------



## Valdasaar (15. Mai 2014)

Stimmt das das SLI besser funktioniert als CF und das SLI mit einem 2011 Board besser hamoniert als mit einem 1150 Board?


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2014)

Dass SLI besser läuft als CF, halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht. Jedenfalls inzwischen. Aktuell sehe ich da eigentlich keine Unterschiede. Nvidia ist halt meist etwas schneller am Ball, wenn es um die nötigen Profile für neue Spiele geht, das war's aber schon.

Das mit So.2011 hatten wir doch schon. Er bietet native16 lanes, wo 1150 nur 8 zur Verfügung stellt. Also ja, es läuft auf 2011ern etwas besser.


----------



## Valdasaar (15. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dass SLI besser läuft als CF, halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht. Jedenfalls inzwischen. Aktuell sehe ich da eigentlich keine Unterschiede. Nvidia ist halt meist etwas schneller am Ball, wenn es um die nötigen Profile für neue Spiele geht, das war's aber schon.
> 
> Das mit So.2011 hatten wir doch schon. Er bietet native16 lanes, wo 1150 nur 8 zur Verfügung stellt. Also ja, es läuft auf 2011ern etwas besser.



Mittlerweile gibt es auch bei 1150 Board 16 Lanes, so gesehen hat ein 2011 Board keinen Vorteil mehr gegenüber 1150


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2014)

Auch das haben wir hier gerade erst erläutert. Haswell bietet nativ nur 16 lanes. Mehr werden über Zusatzchips auf den boards realisiert und bringen höhere Latenzen mit sich.

PS: Wenn du es besser zu wissen meinst, warum fragst du dann überhaupt?


----------



## BertB (15. Mai 2014)

zu erstens:
ich habe schon den eindruck (meine spieleauswahl ist aber auch nicht umfassend)

zweitens: 2011 hat halt üblicherweise mehr lanes, kann schon was bringen, aber nötig isses nicht

mein xeon e3 1230v3 + gtx770sli setup ist sehr überzeugend

das mit fx8320 und r9 290cf ist zickiger,
hab ich jedenfalls den eindruck

gibt aber für beide setups beispiele, dass zeug nicht funktioniert,
vor allem jeweils in verbindung mit drei monitoren, was selbst noch zusätzliche tücken mit sich bringt

was das angeht: einige games bekomm ich nur in windowed mode zum laufen auf drei monitoren,
cf -> kein windowed mode möglich
nur ein beispiel


----------



## Valdasaar (15. Mai 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch das haben wir hier gerade erst erläutert. Haswell bietet nativ nur 16 lanes. Mehr werden über Zusatzchips auf den boards realisiert und bringen höhere Latenzen mit sich.
> 
> PS: Wenn du es besser zu wissen meinst, warum fragst du dann überhaupt?



Jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert, sorry hab da bissal länger gebraucht


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2014)

Okay, kein ding. Dafür sind wir ja hier.


----------



## Valdasaar (17. Mai 2014)

Warum hat eine GTX 780 deutlich weniger GFLOPS (Double) als eine R290?

780.....171GFLOPS (Double)
290.....640GFLOPS (Double)


----------



## BertB (17. Mai 2014)

das ist double precision,
die geforces sind absichtlich beschnitten, damit professionelle nutzer die quadros kaufen,
nur titans sind unbeschnitten in double precision,

quadro und fire pro nutzer haben aber darüber hinaus noch angepasste treiber für diverse wissenschafts und industrie programme,
das macht vor allem die hohen preise aus,
amd verzichtet daher auf die künstliche beschneidung der radeons

fürs zocken ist das relativ egal


----------



## Oozy (17. Mai 2014)

Da hat mein Vorredner recht. Jetzt weisst du auch warum Nvidia auch etwas weniger Strom frisst als AMD. Die Effizienz wurde vor allem dadurch realisiert, dass man die GPGPU-Leistung der Grafikkarten so stark beschnitten hat, dass man erstens effizientere Karten verkaufen kann und zweitens, dass professionelle User gezwungen werden, Quadro Karten benutzen.


----------



## Neion (19. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 770 Sli System? Nutze ein 4930k mit. 4.5 GHz und Windows 8.1


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Mai 2014)

Neion schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 770 Sli System? Nutze ein 4930k mit. 4.5 GHz und Windows 8.1



Hatte selbst nur 2 GTX 680 2Gb, also quasi 2 GTX 770 und war nicht wirklich zufrieden. Kannst aber mal BertB hier anschreiben, der hat 2 GTX 770 im Einsatz und parallel auch noch 2 R9 290.


----------



## Neion (19. Mai 2014)

Warum warst du nicht zufrieden? Zuwenig Leistung?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Mai 2014)

Neion schrieb:


> Warum warst du nicht zufrieden? Zuwenig Leistung?


 
Ja, bedingt aber durch den geringen Vram, der durch die hohe Auflösung voll lief. Außerdem habe ich die MR mehr gesehen, als bei meinem aktuellen GPU Gespann, das kann sich aber geändert haben.


----------



## Neion (19. Mai 2014)

Aber die hat sich mehr Leistung als eine 780ti plus oc


----------



## BertB (19. Mai 2014)

also mir gefällt 770sli sehr gut,
mit drei monitoren wird aber etwas knapp für antialiasing
ich hab die auf nem 21:9 monitor mit downsampling laufen, dafür hats bisher immer gereicht,
3200x1350 ist die auflösung, die ich da fahr (2560x1080 -> 1,25x1,25)

für wqhd = 2560x1440 sollte es daher auch immer gut sein, da das weniger ist

gibt na klar games, die sehr fordernd sind bei vram, manche neue, die bald kommen garantiert auch,

wenn du schon eine hast, würd ichs machen,
sonst lieber eine dickere karte, und eventuell später ne zweite

du hast ja anscheinend nen 1680x1050 @ 120Hz,
falls du den behältst isses auf jedenfall vram mäßig kein problem, und gut für die vielen fps, die der unterstützt


----------



## eXquisite (19. Mai 2014)

@ Bert, er will die gegen seine R9 290 tauschen, also 2 GTX 770.


----------



## BertB (19. Mai 2014)

sicher?
also 290 weg, 770sli rein?

würd ich nicht machen,

wobei 770sli eine 290 schon deutlich verblasen, 
aber auch nur, wenns überhaupt geht,
ganz sorgenfrei sind multi gpu systeme nicht (heiß, laut, geht oft nicht)

wenn, dann ne zweite 290,
aber für 1680x1050 @ 120Hz sollte doch eine 290 meist gut sein, auch wenns die 120fps nicht immer erreichen wird


----------



## Neion (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe eine 290x Tri X Oc, und würde gegen 770 Sli tauschen, spiele mit 1920x1080 und 144hz


----------



## Neion (19. Mai 2014)

Hm bis heute abend muss ich mich entscheiden


----------



## BertB (19. Mai 2014)

ach, ein anderer bietet dirs zum tausch an?

schwer zu sagen

schätze, dass 770sli öfter/mit höheren settings die 144fps auf full hd voll machen wird,
aber es funktioniert nicht immer

würde glaub die 290x behalten

mit den 770ern kann man na klar noch schön downsampling machen, 
aber dann hat man wieder nix von 144Hz

die 770er sind halt jetzt am ende der fahnenstange, wenn auch sehr stark
mit der 290x kannst du zu weihnachten noch ne zweite holen, und bist dann nochmal nen guten zacken weiter vorn,
oder halt, wenn die im preis fallen, weil maxwell und oder pirate islands rauskommt


----------



## Neion (19. Mai 2014)

Ja mir bietet jemand 2x evga sc acx an 3 Monate alt.
Hm okay
Naja muss mal überlegen, evtl teste ich es wenn nicht kommen die beiden wieder weg. Ich denke mal 200€ pro Karte sollte doch drin sein oder?


----------



## BertB (19. Mai 2014)

sind auf jeden fall eher teure dinger, und potentielle käufer wissen das,
evga klingt gut 

schwierig


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Mai 2014)

EVGA ist Klasse aber die ACX-Kühler sind nicht sonderlich SLI Freundlich. Hier sind Referenz-Karten deutlich im Vorteil. Die sind als Einzelne Karte zwar lauter, aber unter SLI werden sie weniger durch die andere Karte beeinflusst. Für Kühler wie die ACX braucht man schon ein extrem gut belüftetes Gehäuse.


----------



## sycron17 (20. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid wenn die Frage schon öfters gestellt wurde  Warum sind bei CF oder SLI zwei x8 Lanes besser als zwei x 16 Lanes?  Danke



Es ist genau umgekehrt

Jedoch ob du bei x8 oder x16 merkst höchstens minimal beim benchen


----------



## Ralle@ (20. Mai 2014)

Neion schrieb:


> Ja mir bietet jemand 2x evga sc acx an 3 Monate alt.
> Hm okay
> Naja muss mal überlegen, evtl teste ich es wenn nicht kommen die beiden wieder weg. Ich denke mal 200€ pro Karte sollte doch drin sein oder?


 

Von der Rohleistung her sind die beiden 770 Karten klar schneller, es wird nur des öfteren mal am VRAM scheitern, sofern es sich um 2GB Karten handelt.
Ich persönlich würde es nur machen wenn unbedingt die 144 HZ sein müssen und du kein Problem hast auf Details zu verzichten.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (23. Mai 2014)

...oder auf mehreren Monitoren spielst.


----------



## Puffin_Haze (6. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

Zur Zeit zocke ich gerne Watch Dogs aber wirklich spielbar ist es wirklich nur in mittleren Details da habe ich so 40-50 Fps aber in manchen Szenen oder Verfolgungsjagden
brechen sie öfters mal kurz auf gute 30 Fps ein und das nervt schon^^ 

Da bin ich gerade am überlegen ob ich mir eine zweite ASUS HD 7970 holen soll.
Jedoch finde ich die Benchmarks nicht mehr wo die SLI und Crossfire in x8 und x16 gegenüber gestellt werden.
Denn mein ASUS Maximus Formula V kann leider nur nur Crossfire in 2 x8 und ich meinte noch zu glauben das die Unterschiede keine 5 Frames betrugen zu 2 x16 Anbindung.

Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben ??


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2014)

Der Unterschied dürfte sich zwischen drei Prozent in Spielen und zehn Prozent in Benchmarks einstellen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2014)

Der Leistungsunterschied von nativ 2x8 Lanes zu nativ 2x16 Lanes ist nur in Benchmarks zu ermitteln. In Games merkst du keinen Unterschied.
Und Sockel 1156/1155/1150 hat sowieso nur 2x8 Lanes nativ.


----------



## Puffin_Haze (6. Juni 2014)

Ok vielen Dank erstmal.
Wenn ich an eine günstige Asus HD7970 kommen sollte werde ich mir mal eine zulegen.


----------



## derneuemann (12. Juni 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie es gerade um CF steht, von der Performance her und Treiber und Mikroruckeln...
Aber ich scheue immer den finanziellen Aufwand nur zum Testen.
Und theoretisch verstehe ich nicht was mir die zweite GPU effektiv bringen soll im AFR Modus. Solange GPUs nicht zusammen an einem Bild arbeiten. Wie kann das effektiv mehr Leistung bringen? Ich meine jetzt nicht auf dem Papier! 

Wäre sehr schön wenn mir einer erklären würde wie im AFR Modus eine effektive Mehrleistung erzielt werden soll!


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

jede gpu muss immer nur jedes zweite bild bearbeiten, statt jedes bild,
sie wechseln sich ab


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juni 2014)

Ja und wo ist der Vorteil... zu welchem Zeitpunkt kommt die Aufforderung an die 2. GPU ein Bild zu berechnen.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juni 2014)

Wo der Vorteil ist, wenn die GPU nur noch die Hälfte der Bilder rendern muss?


----------



## derneuemann (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, zeitlich gesehen! 
Wann bekommt die zweite GPU das Startsignal?


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

jetzt versteh ich, worauf du hinaus willst,

wenn die zweite warten muss, bis die andere fertig ist, weil das bild ja daraf basiert,
dann könnt grad die erste wieder machen,

keine ahnung, wie es genau ist

ich glaub, das ist mit buffering,
also es liegen schon bilder von beiden vor, während die beide die nächsten am berechnen sind,
daher bekommt man ja auch nen input lag von mindestens einem frame bei dualgpu


----------



## derneuemann (16. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich schon neue Infos zu AMD Mantle und die Abkehr AMD´s vom AFR mit Mantle. 
Von AMD gab es eine Aussage nach der es mit Mantle möglich sei mehrere GPU´s an einem Bild arbeiten zu lassen, dank neuem 
queue System...?

Und natürlich danke für die bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## Minutourus (16. Juni 2014)

Tja gibt es schon ein Tool das sich bei Mantle reinhängen kann ala AB? Und mit dem BF4 internen Anzeige wird man ja nicht wirklich weiterkommen oder?


----------



## derneuemann (17. Juni 2014)

Du meinst On Screen Display oder was?
Ich glaube nicht, hängt ja nicht an Mantle sondern an BF4 selbst. Die verfügbaren OSD laufen ja auch mit DX nicht bei BF4.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Juni 2014)

Bevor das Mantle-SDK nicht veröffentlicht ist, wird es auch die bekannten Programme wie FRAPS, AB etc. nicht unter Mantle geben.


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Juli 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage. Ich nutze zur Zeit 3 Monitore im Surround an einer Grafikkarte. Bei meinem letzten SLI Versuch mit zwei GTX 780 konnte ich damals die Monitore nicht an eine Karte hängen und das SLI deaktivieren ohne das das Surround Setup sich aufgelöst hat (hab hier eins meiner liebsten Spiele, dass mit SLI überhaupt nicht zurecht kommt und dank Microruckler unspielbar wird). Hat sich da etwas getan oder ist das immer noch so? Würde für manche Spiele gern SLI nutzen aber bei anderen nur mit einer Karte arbeiten aber das dann auch auf 3 Monitoren.

 Danke schonmal


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Juli 2014)

Wieso nicht einfach die Bildschirme auf die Karten verteilen? Was spricht dagegen?

Es gibt außerdem ne Tastenkombo, mit der du Surround deaktivieren kannst ohne das was an der Aufteilung geändert wird. Welche das ist müsstest du im Treiber raussuchen!


----------



## Murdoch (13. Juli 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach die Bildschirme auf die Karten verteilen? Was spricht dagegen?
> 
> Es gibt außerdem ne Tastenkombo, mit der du Surround deaktivieren kannst ohne das was an der Aufteilung geändert wird. Welche das ist müsstest du im Treiber raussuchen!


Also Tastenkombination funktioniert seit Windows 8.1 nicht mehr bei mir. 

Aber die Monitore über die gpus zu verteilen ist wirklich die sinnvollste Lösung. Warum auch nicht? Willst du ab und zu eine gpu ausbauen?


----------



## 1awd1 (13. Juli 2014)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. Das ist doch genau das Problem (hab mich da wohl etwas umständlich ausgedrückt  ). Surround lies sich damals (letztes Jahr November) im SLI nur aktivieren, wenn die Monitore über die beiden Karten verteilt werden. Ich möchte aber gern das SLI ausschalten (ohne dafür die Karte ausbauen zu müssen oder Kabel umzustecken) können und trotzdem im Surround spielen, was letztes Jahr noch nicht ging. Meine Frage ist nun, ob sich da etwas geändert hat oder ob es immer noch nicht möglich ist nen SLI Verbund zu lösen und dann nur mit einer Karte das Surround Setup zu betreiben (halt per Tastenkürzel oder Treibereinstellung oder so).


----------



## Murdoch (13. Juli 2014)

Hm, Probier es doch mal aus. 

Ich glaub es geht  nicht, da die Grafik die Anschlüsse beim aktivieren ja anzeigt. 

Aber mal ne andere Frage...  Welches Spiel kann man im surround mit nur einer Karte spielen?


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Juli 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Hm, Probier es doch mal aus.
> 
> Ich glaub es geht  nicht, da die Grafik die Anschlüsse beim aktivieren ja anzeigt.
> 
> Aber mal ne andere Frage...  Welches Spiel kann man im surround mit nur einer Karte spielen?



Ausprobieren geht nicht, da ich ja erst eine Karte habe und mir nicht auf gut Glück ne zweite bestelle.  
Zu deiner Frage, ich spiele fast ausschließlich Rennsims und die laufen alle. Einige davon funktionieren mit SLI gut aber iracing z.B. kommt mit SLI überhaupt nicht zurecht und wird unspielbar (ruckelt ohne Ende). Da ich aber zu 90% iracing fahre, ist es für mich halt sehr wichtig, dass ich die zweite Karte deaktivieren kann um iracing mit nureiner Karte laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Murdoch (14. Juli 2014)

Und warum kannst du jetzt nicht probieren ob es mit einer Karte geht wenn du nur eine Karte hast?


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Juli 2014)

was soll ich denn ausprobieren? Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei... Mit einer Karte funktioniert alles. Ich will nur wissen, ob man das SLI ausschalten kann ohne dafür eine Karte auszubauen oder irgendwas umzustecken zu müssen (also nur noch eine Karte benutzt) und trotzdem noch im Surround spielen kann?


----------



## Murdoch (14. Juli 2014)

Achso, 
Ne das geht nicht, solange die 2 Karten online sind. 

Mir würde einfallen, eine der Karten im Gerätemanager zu deaktivieren. 
Dann hast du das gleiche Setup für den Treiber wie jetzt gerade


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Juli 2014)

Ja, dann muss ich aber wieder Kabel tauschen, da im SLI die Monitore ja Auf die Karten verteilt werden müssen. Dann bleibe ich wohl bei einer Karte. Schade


----------



## Murdoch (14. Juli 2014)

Könntest 2 hdmi Kabel anschließen wenn dein Monitor 2 Eingänge hat


----------



## Der Maniac (14. Juli 2014)

Du kannst beim einrichten des Surrounds auswählen, ob beide gpus für Surround verwendet werden sollen oder ob nur eine genutzt werden soll. Wie das dann mit den Anschlüssen an den Grafikkarten aussieht weiß ich nicht. 
Zusätzlich musst du jedes mal, wenn du zwischen den Surround Modi 1 gpu  <-> 2 gpus das Surround neu einstellen. 

Wahrscheinlich wirst du auch immer die Bildschirme umstöpseln müssen... Sicher binning mir aber nicht


----------



## 1awd1 (15. Juli 2014)

So in der Art war es letztes Jahr auch. Schade aber da kann man dann nichts machen. Vielleicht funktioniert SLI irgendwann ja mal problemlos, dann schau ich es mir wieder an. Danke euch für eure Antworten!


----------



## Joselman (18. Juli 2014)

Da ich grade nicht 269 Seiten durchlesen möchte frage ich einfach mal. Mein letztes SLI war mit 8800 GTX Karten also schon was her. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine normale Titan Classic zu meiner EVGA superclocked packe gibt es da Probleme? Wenn ja kann man das umgehen mit nem bios mod den ich auf beide Karten mache? Dann wäre ja der einzige Unterschied ggf. der Hersteller falls es keine EVGA wird.

Die Classic sollten ja alle den A1 Chip haben.


----------



## Noirsoleil (25. Juli 2014)

Natürlich ist das schon ohne Problem möglich die Titan Classic + Titan superclocked zusammen werkeln zu lassen jedoch wenn du an beiden exakt die gleichen Taktraten anlegst minimierst du auch noch die Microruckler.


----------



## Ebrithil (3. August 2014)

Moin, hab auch mal ne Frage, will demnächst auf SLI umsteigen, wenn es nun ein Spiel gibt bei dem MGPU, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Probleme macht (ruckeln, abstürze, whatever) kann ich das dann einfach Treiberseitig deaktivieren und mit nur einer GPU spielen? Oder muss ich dann die 2. Grafikkarte ausbauen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. August 2014)

Wenn du nur einen Monitor benutzt kannst du einfach SLI deaktivieren.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. August 2014)

Alles klar danke


----------



## Airondragon (5. August 2014)

Moin all,

ich hab 2x R290 VaporX OC im Crossfire laufen und wenn ich bf4 1-2h zocke wird die obere Graka Rot 80Grad und die untere 70Grad und Gelb. Muss ich da keine bedenken haben oder? Wegen überhitzen ect. (Die haben nur 1Slot abstand zueinander)


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2014)

Ist alles bestens.
Dass die obere Karte wärmer wird als die untere ist ja normal.
Und die Temperaturen sind völlig harmlos. Du musst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## BertB (5. August 2014)

die referenzdinger laufen auf 95°C,
da bist du ja noch weit entfernt,
70° und 80° im cf ist sogar ziemlich gut


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. August 2014)

Jap ist echt gut, wenn sie dir zu laut sind kannste ja die Lüfterkurve etwas anpassen, 85 Grad sind kein Problem. Aber immer auf die Vrms schauen (mit GPU z auslesen) die sollten die 95 Grad nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Airondragon (6. August 2014)

Vrms 1: 65 Grad und Vrms 2: 62 Grad (100% last) Und Gpu 79-80 Grad. Die obere Grafikkarte. (Lüfter drehen so auf 50-60%)


----------



## Oozy (6. August 2014)

Die Temperaturen sind sehr gut. Du kannst also ruhigen Gewissens spielen. 

Wenn dir die Lüfter etwas zu laut sind, kannst du sie mittels Lüfterkurve noch etwas anpassen, bis die VRMs zwischen 85-88°C warm werden. Höher würde ich persönlich nicht gehen, eher 80°C anpeilen um den besten Mix zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlung zu finden.


----------



## Oozy (6. August 2014)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen. Die App macht in letzter Zeit einfach Doppelposts, wenn ich einen Beitrag editieren will.


----------



## Airondragon (7. August 2014)

Noch ne frage: AMD CrossFireX ist ja aktiviert, dann gibts unten nochn Punkt, AMD CrossFireX für Anwendungen ohne dazugehöriges Anwendungsprofil aktivieren, sollte man das aktivieren? Gibts nachteile?


----------



## Der Maniac (7. August 2014)

Naja, wie der Name schon sagt: Du kannst es aktivieren, allerdings gibt AMD keine Garantie darauf, das es auch funktioniert. Worst Case Scenario wäre also Spielabsturz bzw. Bluescreen. Mehr "aber" auch nicht...

In den Anwendungsprofilen steht halt drin, wie der Treiber die Anwendung zu behandeln hat, also was wie wo gerechnet werden soll etc. Fehlt das, kann es zu Problemen bis hin zu Abstürzen kommen!


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

KLasse Thread hat mir schon einiges erklärt


----------



## Dedde (25. August 2014)

Hi sli/crossfire nutzer. Wie limitiert ihr die fps in games? Sollte man die "anders" limitieren wie wenn man nur eine graka hat? An die geforce nutzer. Sind Microruckler schlimm oder bemerkt man es kaum?


----------



## BertB (25. August 2014)

meist ingame vsync

mikroruckler nur, wenns nicht für konstante 60fps vsync reicht

sli insgesamt besser als cf, was mikroruckler angeht, 
jedenfalls meinem empfinden nach, 
funktioniert auch öfter

habe jeweils ein aktuelles sli und cf system,
fahre eher hohe auflösungen,
da kommen mikroruckler schon vor 

wenn du mit deinem 144Hz monitor auf möglichst hohe frames gehst, wirst von mikrorucklern wohl nix merken,
ich sehs nur ab unter 45fps, oder so (je nach game)
und wirklich störend erst um 35fps

gibt aber auch games, die eh irgendwie ruckeln, egal wie stark der pc ist,
da bin ich immer unsicher, obs jetzt multi gpu mikroruckeln ist, oder nicht (glaub aber nicht)
z.B. diablo 3
ist na klar auch serverabhängig, das game


----------



## Dedde (25. August 2014)

Ok danke. Naja 30-40fps sind mit einer schon unangenehm xd. Kann man eine graka im treibermenü abschalten falls mal ein spiel damit nicht zurecht kommt?  Oder läuft das im bios ab?


----------



## BertB (25. August 2014)

kann man im treibermenü abschalten
wenns nicht funktioniert muss man aber gar nix machen,
es läuft dann einfach auf einer (üblicherweise)


----------



## Dedde (25. August 2014)

Ok danke. Ich mein auch wenn ich zb mal wieder ne woche tf2 oder css zocke. Da brauche ich dann auch keine 2 Karten.  Ist nur mal infohalber. Evtl gönne ich mir dann 2 gtx 880


----------



## synergon (2. September 2014)

Also hab zwei r9 290 und microruckler wie anno GTX 690 existieren nicht mehr hab noch nicht einen ruckler gesehen.


----------



## BertB (2. September 2014)

was fürn monitor?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. September 2014)

Kennt sich jemand mit Nvidia Inspector aus? Bräuchte etwas Hilfe für Profile (BF4) Am besten per PM oder wenn gestattet hier


----------



## Dedde (2. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du einstellen willst.  Aber gerne auch hier, interessiere mich auch dafür


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. September 2014)

Es geht um SLI Probleme. Ich hab jetzt etwas gegoogelt und es soll an BF4 liegen das ich selbst mit 120FPS ruckler habe. Und nein keine Microruckler sondern wirklich so ein stottern. Das Problem habe nicht nur ich, es gibt anscheinend ein Fix für dies mit dem Nvidia Insepctor nur gibt es die Profile nur zum Kopieren. Und wenn ich ein Profil (In dem Fall von BF4) Exportiere und dann alles einfüge will er es nicht annehmen, leider.


----------



## Dedde (3. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung.  Noch habe ich kein sli System.  Welche Karten hast du im sli laufen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. September 2014)

GTX 670 einmal Windforce und einmal von Asus


----------



## Dedde (3. September 2014)

Laufen beide karten mit dem exakt gleichen takt? Freund von mir hat auch 2 unterschiedliche und sagte es sei wichtig


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. September 2014)

Ja hab extra das BIOS von beiden so angepasst, dass sie beide einen Maximal Takt von 1050MHz haben (Boost Takt)


----------



## dominger (7. September 2014)

Hallo,
ist es möglich und sinnvoll eine R9 290 und 280X, einmal sapphire Toxic und die andere Powercoler R9 290 Turbo Duo, als Crossfire zu betreiben?
MfG
Jan


----------



## BertB (8. September 2014)

290 + 280x geht leider nicht


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> 290 + 280x geht leider nicht



Schade.
Ist es denn auch sinnvoll 280X Crossfire oder ist eine 290/290X besser?
Lg


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Schade.
> Ist es denn auch sinnvoll 280X Crossfire oder ist eine 290/290X besser?
> Lg


 


Ab und zu mehr Probleme,du brauchst ein stärkeres NT höherer Stromverbrauch und beide Karten sind deutlich teurer als eine 290er(290X lohnt überhaupt nicht), jedoch stampfen beide jene locker in den Boden.

Der zusätzliche VRam einer 290er könnte in Spielen wie WD von Vorteil sein, sonst kaum ein Unterschied ausser du spielst in 4k. 

Siehe hier:Geforce GTX Titan Black im Extremtest: Was bringen 6 GiByte VRAM in Crysis 3, Skyrim, Assassin's Creed 4 & Co.?

Obwohl zu wenig Speicher da ist, liefern beide die selben Bildraten.


Ich selber habe es mit WQHD noch nie geschafft die 3 GB meiner Karten voll zu bekommen.


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ab und zu mehr Probleme,du brauchst ein stärkeres NT höherer Stromverbrauch und beide Karten sind deutlich teurer als eine 290er(290X lohnt überhaupt nicht), jedoch stampfen beide jene locker in den Boden.
> 
> Der zusätzliche VRam einer 290er könnte in Spielen wie WD von Vorteil sein, sonst kaum ein Unterschied ausser du spielst in 4k.
> 
> ...



Also lieber zum Crossfire greifen oder wie versteh ich das?
Der Speicher ist mir relativ wurscht.
Welche würdet ihr mir denn bei 280X Crossfire empfehlen?
Möglichst billig.
Mfg


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Deine Entscheidung.

Hast du Luftkühlung?

Welche Auflösung?


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Deine Entscheidung.
> 
> Hast du Luftkühlung?
> 
> Welche Auflösung?



Ja ich weiß halt nicht was ich machen soll.
Ja Luft und zur Zeit FullHd später höher.


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Für Luft würde ich nicht zu einer billigen 280Xer greifen.

Da sollten es schon >250€ für eine Karte sein.

Da die Kühlung passen sollte und zweitens sollte sie deine toxic nicht ausbremsen falls sie die Taktraten weder erreicht noch hält.


Aber mal ganz nebenbei, für FHD reicht deine starke Toxic locker aus.

Die ist ja quasi so schnell wie ne 780er


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Für Luft würde ich nicht zu einer billigen 280Xer greifen.
> 
> Da sollten es schon >250 für eine Karte sein.
> 
> ...



Ja, dachte ich mir auch.
Welche genau denn?
Die Toxic wird verkauft 
Ich hätte gerne mehr Leistung 
MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Mehr Leistung?

Für was?


Also verkaufst du dir die Toxic und setzt auf zwei neue 280X?

Crossfire mit Luftkühlung ist schon sehr laut.

Das beste Kühldesign für 280X hat MSI,Asus und sapphire mit trix.


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung?
> 
> Für was?
> 
> ...




Einfach weil es kein Sinn macht.
Ist nicht so wichtig.

Ja genau.

Ja, gibt es eine Karte, die ich später evtl unter Wasser setzen kann?

Mfg
Jan


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Da kannst du z.B. ne VTX3D oder Powercolor holen, sind sehr günstig, unter Luft aber nicht zum aushalten, in CF werden die sich drosseln.

Für Wasser sind sie aber top 

Du bist dir im klaren was ne Wakü für CF kostet?


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Da kannst du z.B. ne VTX3D oder Powercolor holen, sind sehr günstig, unter Luft aber nicht zum aushalten, in CF werden die sich drosseln.
> 
> Für Wasser sind sie aber top
> 
> Du bist dir im klaren was ne Wakü für CF kostet?



Ok, und welche wäre für Cf von der Lautstärke ok?
Ja ist sehr teuer.

Was ist mit der Windforce?
MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Windforce ist recht laut, nimm eine von denen die ich dir aufgelistet habe.

Am besten wäre die vaporx 

Die hat halt kein ref pcb...


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Windforce ist recht laut, nimm eine von denen die ich dir aufgelistet habe.
> 
> Am besten wäre die vaporx
> 
> Die hat halt kein ref pcb...



Das stimmt.
Also nochmal zusammenfassen.
Crossfire R9 280X hat mehr Leistung als eine R9 290.
Die Vapor X ist die Beste.
NVidia lohnt sich garnicht.

So noch 2 Fragen:
Geht eine Toxic und eine Vapor X Cf?
Welches Netzteil?

Mfg
Jan


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Natürlich, du kannst sogar ne 7970 mit ner Toxic laufen lassen, die Warscheinlichkeit die aber so hoch takten zu können ist recht gering außerdem hat die 7970 ne leicht schlechtere pro mhz Leistung wie ne 280X aufgrund der paar Optimierungen am Chip.

Die Vapor X oder TriX sind definitv die besten, such dir aus welche du willst(vapor x leicht besserer Kühler, mehr OC Potenzial).

Beim NT kann ich dir ein DPP 10 750-850 ein Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W oder ein Antec High Current Pro HCP-750-850 Platinum, empfehlen.


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Natürlich, du kannst sogar ne 7970 mit ner Toxic laufen lassen, die Warscheinlichkeit die aber so hoch takten zu können ist recht gering außerdem hat die 7970 ne leicht schlechtere pro mhz Leistung wie ne 280X aufgrund der paar Optimierungen am Chip.
> 
> Die Vapor X oder TriX sind definitv die besten, such dir aus welche du willst(vapor x leicht besserer Kühler, mehr OC Potenzial).
> 
> Beim NT kann ich dir ein DPP 10 750-850 ein Enermax Revolution 87+ 850W oder ein Antec High Current Pro HCP-750-850 Platinum, empfehlen.



Ist es deine Leistungsminderer, das es einmal ne Toxic und Vapor ist?
Ich nehm die Vapor.
Was ist mit Be Quiet.
Reichen 750W für Oc der CPU ung evtl.  GPU?
MfG


----------



## Multithread (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Natürlich, du kannst sogar ne 7970 mit ner Toxic laufen lassen, die Warscheinlichkeit die aber so hoch takten zu können ist recht gering außerdem hat die 7970 ne leicht schlechtere pro mhz Leistung wie ne 280X aufgrund der paar Optimierungen am Chip.


Stimmt so nicht, die 7970 und die R9 280X sind genau die gleichen karten, keine Leistungsoptimierungen und auch sonst nichts, nur ein anderer Name. 

Ausserdem kann man nicht einfach sagen das ne Vapor-X immer die beste ist. Der Windforce kühler auf den 7970 zb. ist dort sehr gut.

Was das NT angeht: das Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum ist das besste der 3 genannten.


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

1. Die Pro MHZ Leistung ist gestiegen, sowie der Verbrauch leicht gesunken.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir den Test dazu schicken 

Ich habe selbst den Windforce Kühler gehabt, welcher wirklich nicht zu empfehlen ist.(sehr laut und Kühlleistung naja)


Der neue ist da vllt schon besser.


Tri X sowie Vapor X sind definitv die besten Costum Designs.


Ja 750 Watt reichen locker.

Das Antec ist, wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, das beste unter den 3en.

Wobei das den Preis mMn nicht ganz rechtfertigt.


----------



## BertB (8. September 2014)

behalt doch die toxic,
die obere karte wird heißer, weil sie die abwärme der unteren abbekommt,

oben dann die bessere hin, vermutlich die toxic


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> behalt doch die toxic,
> die obere karte wird heißer, weil sie die abwärme der unteren abbekommt,
> 
> oben dann die bessere hin, vermutlich die toxic



Ich behalte die Toxic und kauf jetzt noch die Vapor X.
Spricht was gegen die 750W Version des NT?
MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. September 2014)

Nein, jagst du die beiden Karten aber samt OC durch Furmark +CPU in Prime sprengt das die 750W

Sonst braucht dein Rechner nicht mehr als 600W!


Die tri x wäre fast noch besser, da drei Lüfter und du sparst sogar


----------



## dominger (8. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Nein, jagst du die beiden Karten aber samt OC durch Furmark +CPU in Prime sprengt das die 750W
> 
> Sonst braucht dein Rechner nicht mehr als 600W!
> 
> Die tri x wäre fast noch besser, da drei Lüfter und du sparst sogar



Also 850W?


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Also 850W?


750 reicht.


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> 750 reicht.



Ok, also was jetzt?
Spricht was gegen das Antec 750W?
Mfg
Jan


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

Meinst Du das High Current Pro? Das kannst du bedenkenlos  kaufen.

Oder Du wartest noch ein paar Tage auf das be Quiet Straight Power E10.


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. September 2014)

Solange das Indy reguliert ist, ja, wird aber anfangs auch recht teuer schätz ich mal.

Nimm das Antec DPP oder Revo 87+, je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst, sind alles top NT's.


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Solange das Indy reguliert ist, ja, wird aber anfangs auch recht teuer schätz ich mal.
> 
> Nimm das Antec DPP oder Revo 87+, je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben willst, sind alles top NT's.



Deswegen warte ich noch etwas
Wann kommt das denn genau?

Ich warte noch etwas..




Softy schrieb:


> Meinst Du das High Current Pro? Das kannst du bedenkenlos  kaufen.
> 
> Oder Du wartest noch ein paar Tage auf das be Quiet Straight Power E10.



Ja genau.
Auch das 750W?

Ja ich schau mal wie teuer.
Budget liegt bei 400-450.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Auch das 750W?



Ja, sicher. Ist ein feines Stück Technik von Delta Electronics gefertigt. Die wissen schon, wie man Netzteile baut.


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, sicher. Ist ein feines Stück Technik von Delta Electronics gefertigt. Die wissen schon, wie man Netzteile baut.



Ok, also das oder das be Quiet e10.
Wann kommt das raus?


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

Glaub nächste Woche oder so.


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Glaub nächste Woche oder so.



Ok, danke.


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

Inzwischen weiß ich es genauer  Release soll am 16.09. sein.


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Inzwischen weiß ich es genauer  Release soll am 16.09. sein.



Ok, danke.
Also noch eine Woche 
Bekommt man die dann oder dauert es dann noch 2 Wochen bis man es hat?
Mfg
Jan


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke mal nicht, dass es ein Paper-Launch wird 

Aber die Preise werden halt mind. eine Woche oder so brauchen, bis sie sich einigermaßen eingependelt haben.

So, jetzt aber Schluss mit , sonst bekommen wir von cook noch eins auf die Mütze


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke mal nicht, dass es ein Paper-Launch wird
> 
> Aber die Preise werden halt mind. eine Woche oder so brauchen, bis sie sich einigermaßen eingependelt haben.
> 
> So, jetzt aber Schluss mit , sonst bekommen wir von cook noch eins auf die Mütze



Ja ok, danke.
Was ist von den die beste Grafikkarte.
Die Tri X OC 
Tri X
Vapor X
Oder Vapor X OC
Ich tendiere zur Tri X, da ich sie selber Oc und die billigste ist.
Außerdem passt sie zum Design der Toxic.
Mfg
Jan


----------



## Softy (9. September 2014)

Wenn Du selber übertakten willst, würde ich auch die normale nehmen. Die Vapor-X ist halt ein bisschen leiser als die normale Tri-X, aber die ist schon auch gut


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. September 2014)

Sind alles gute Karten, nimm aber niemals die Oc Varianten


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

Die Karte ist aber schlecht zu bekommen :/
Sonst nehm ich die Vapor ohne Oc


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. September 2014)

Welche? Die TriX?


Edit: die hier ist top und bei hwv lagernd http://geizhals.at/de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-280x-tri-x-oc-11221-12-40g-a1053955.html


----------



## dominger (9. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Welche? Die TriX?
> 
> Edit: die hier ist top und bei hwv lagernd http://geizhals.at/de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-280x-tri-x-oc-11221-12-40g-a1053955.html



Das ist teuer.
Die Vapor non ox sieht ja Mist aus.
Deswegen, nehm ich Vapor Tri X OC.
Sie ist fast die billigste.
MfG

Edit:
Ich habe gerade mal durchgerechnet und nachgeschaut, was mit der Watt Anzahl los ist.
Ich nehme 850 Watt.
Da, 2x332(GPU)+84(GPU)=784Watt.
Das heißt 750Watt ist zu wenig.
MfJan


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. September 2014)

Was kann eigentlich dazu führen das SLI Probleme auftreten bzw. Grafikkarten Treiber fehler z.b der Treiber funktioniert nicht mehr ... oder SLI kann nicht aktivert werden .... obwohls schon 2 Jahre ohne Probleme lief ?

Ah und mirs gerade noch was eingefallen, ich zock gerade Batman Arkham Origins ... und da ist die 2te GPU  fast voll ausgelastet und die 1te eigentlich nur so um die 70% ...  bei Crysis ist die 2te GPU auch auf 98% und die 1te auf 96% rum ... normal ?


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Was kann eigentlich dazu führen das SLI Probleme auftreten bzw. Grafikkarten Treiber fehler z.b der Treiber funktioniert nicht mehr ... oder SLI kann nicht aktivert werden .... obwohls schon 2 Jahre ohne Probleme lief ?
> 
> Ah und mirs gerade noch was eingefallen, ich zock gerade Batman Arkham Origins ... und da ist die 2te GPU  fast voll ausgelastet und die 1te eigentlich nur so um die 70% ...  bei Crysis ist die 2te GPU auch auf 98% und die 1te auf 96% rum ... normal ?


 
Du hast bestimmt PhysX an, und dies läuft nur über eine GPU. Bei mir hat da eine weitere GTX750ti abholfe geschaft, bei alles PhysX Spielen!


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2014)

Bremst denn PhysX das Spiel nennenswert aus, wenn es nur eine der beiden SLI Karten beschäftigt? 

Ich bau gerade ein neues SLI System auf. Aber das ist Wassergekühlt, und die Vorstellung jetzt noch eine Luftgekühlte Zusatzkarte nur für PhysX einzubauen, finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bremst denn PhysX das Spiel nennenswert aus, wenn es nur eine der beiden SLI Karten beschäftigt?
> 
> Ich bau gerade ein neues SLI System auf. Aber das ist Wassergekühlt, und die Vorstellung jetzt noch eine Luftgekühlte Zusatzkarte nur für PhysX einzubauen, finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd.


 
Es verschlechtert die scalierung deutlich! Gerade Batman AO nutzt sehr viel PhysX, gegenüber wird bei Batman AC die skalierung fast nicht beeinflusst.

Je mehr PhysX also genutzt wird, je mehr leidet SLI.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. September 2014)

Also ich nehme mal an da  ich im Benchmark nicht über max fps von 100 komme das die CPU limitieren könnte, da die 3820er nur mit 3.6 Ghz arbeitet.

Dann wird wohl auch die 2te Grafikkarte für Physik genutzt werden ; )


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2014)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es verschlechtert die scalierung deutlich! Gerade Batman AO nutzt sehr viel PhysX, gegenüber wird bei Batman AC die skalierung fast nicht beeinflusst.
> 
> Je mehr PhysX also genutzt wird, je mehr leidet SLI.


 
Gibts dazu Zahlen? Evtl. hat da ja schon mal jemand nen Artikel dazu geschrieben?

Also z.B. einen Vergleich in B:AO mit folgenden Einstellungen: 

Single Card ohne PhysX
Single Card + PhysX auf der selben Karte
Single Card + PhysX auf der zweiten Karte
SLI ohne PhysX
SLI + PhysX auf einer der SLI Karten
SLI + PhysX auf einer dritten Karte


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2014)

Nein, ein solcher Test ist mir nicht bekannt. Gibt es höchswahrscheinlich nicht. Ich dnke auch nicht, dass sich irgendeine Redaktion diese Arbeit für einen solchen Titel macht.


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2014)

Mein system: siehe sig.

Ich habe jetzt keine wahnsigen Benchmarkparkure durchlaufen aber kleines beispiel aus meiner Errinnerung:

Batman AO:
Nur die 680 GPUs: 
GPU1 etwa 70% Auslastung und GPU2 bei PhysX nutzung 99%, sprich anschlag!

Also nutzt PhysX hier etwa 30% Leistung einer 680

Mit der 750ti sind die beiden 680 sehr gleichmässig ausgelaster und die kleine wird teils stark ausgelastet. Zudem geht die Primäre VRam auslastung etwas runter, was bei WQHD schon nützlich ist, bei nur 2gb.

Bei Batman AO merkt man es am besten da hier PhsyX sehr grosszügig genutzt wird und nich wie bei AC4 nur für ein paar Rauchwolken...

Ohne die klein Maxwell hatte ich immer wieder kleinere Hängen wenn PhysX intensiver genutzt wurde, das ist jetzt ganz weg!

Also keine fps Balken aber ein Praxisnaher Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Es verschlechtert die scalierung deutlich! Gerade Batman AO nutzt sehr viel PhysX, gegenüber wird bei Batman AC die skalierung fast nicht beeinflusst.
> 
> Je mehr PhysX also genutzt wird, je mehr leidet SLI.


 
Wegen eines einzigen Spiels eine extra Physx Karte einbauen die die übrige Zeit immer im Idle läuft und Strom verschwendet?


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wegen eines einzigen Spiels eine extra Physx Karte einbauen die die übrige Zeit immer im Idle läuft und Strom verschwendet?


 Nutze sie für Folding@Home, bringt sehr gute ergebnisse zu einem sehr niedrigen Verbrauch (leider sind die passenden core17 WUs noch selten)

Weiter Spiele welche PhysX nutzen werde welche mich interessieren:
Batman AK
AC unity
Witcher 3


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2014)

Theoretisch könnte ich meine alte GTX680, die ja auch nen Wasserkühler on Board hat, mit in das neue System nehmen. Nur für PhysX. Aber das erscheint mir schon brutaler Overkill zu sein. Permanent Stromaufnahme für höchst seltenen Einsatz und dann auch noch dafür absolut überdimensioniert. 

Wenn man sie ausschalten könnte, so dass sie nur bei Bedarf läuft... Mal jemand getestet, wieviel Strom eine extra Karte aufnimmt, wenn man sie z.B. im Gerätemanager komplett deaktiviert? Macht das einen Unterschied?



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Weiter Spiele welche PhysX nutzen werde welche mich interessieren:
> Witcher 3



Ist es sicher, dass W3 PhysX nutzen wird? Über GPU?


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2014)

Ich würde keine 680 als PhsyX Zusatzkarte nutzen, aus den von dir genannten gründen. Zudem ist die PhysX Leistung von Kepler nicht der Hammer, da arbeitet die kleine Maxwell deutlich effizienter! (Auch der idle Verbrauch von 7,5Watt ist gering)

Witcher 3 ist eIn Nividia Gameworks Titel, somit kann man sehr stark davon ausgehen dass GPU-PhysX genutzt wird. Ob es jetzt wie bei den Batman Titeln einen mehrwert bringt oder wie bei AC4 nur stark aufgesetzt wirk, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Man weiss aber auch dass die UR4 Engine PhysX unterstützt und zukünftige UR4 Titel es auch öffters einsetzen werden...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. September 2014)

Also ich find ja das Physik in Batman ziemlich krass umgesetzt wurde, auch wenn es meine 2te Geforce 680er ziemlich krass hernimmt, aber dafür sieht das Spiel und die Vorgänger immer noch Top aus.

Das spiel ist aber CPU Limitiert oder ... also wenn ich meine CPU höher auf 4.5 takten würde dann würd sich das Stark auf FPs auswirken  ?


----------



## arcDaniel (13. September 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Also ich find ja das Physik in Batman ziemlich krass umgesetzt wurde, auch wenn es meine 2te Geforce 680er ziemlich krass hernimmt, aber dafür sieht das Spiel und die Vorgänger immer noch Top aus.
> 
> Das spiel ist aber CPU Limitiert oder ... also wenn ich meine CPU höher auf 4.5 takten würde dann würd sich das Stark auf FPs auswirken  ?


 
Nö überhaupt nicht, für FullHD reichen 2 680 iger, wahrscheinlich sogar weniger... Aber bei WQHD wird es eng, downsampling und man ist wegen nur 2gb VRam am Ende, da hilft auch eine PhysX Zusatzkarte nicht mehr.

Freue mich sehr auf, die GTX980 (ich werde sofort bei release 2 bestellen) und natürlich nächsten sommer auf Batman AK


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. September 2014)

Ich bin ja sehr gespannt welche Spiele so in Zukunft raus kommen, heißt auch das viele Spiele viel besser optimiert werden müssen, da ja die neuen Consolen mit der Auflösung und den Fps irgendwie nicht mit dem PC  mithalten kann ... auser man optimiert halt das Spiel rein auf die Console, dann wärs glaub auch möglich ein Grafikfeuerwerk hin zu bekommen ... mal gucken ^.^

Irgendwie läuft dieses 3D Vison ja ziemlich in vergessenheit ... obwohl manche Spiele echt unglaublich damit aussehen wie z.b Batman mit diesen Tiefeneffekt ... is schon geil.

Weiß jemand oder kennt das ... das manchmal von Windows die Aero Oberfläche zurück auf die normale Oberfläche wechselt bzw die balken halt dann so blau grau sind also ganz normal  und die beide Grafikkarten irgendwie hochtakten, bei mir liefen die auf einmal bei 60 grad.... hat sich aber nach einiger Zeit zurück gesetzt, möglich das sowas mit Firefox zusammenhängt, hab da gerade Youtube Videos geguckt ?
Hab auch gerade den neuersten Nvidia Treiber drauf, hatte aber schon oft die Meldung das der Videospeicher voll ist obwohl der ja leer ist ... naja vieleicht weiß da jemand von euch was


----------



## dominger (22. September 2014)

Hallo, kurze Frage.
Ich habe eine R9 280X Toxic und eine Vapor Tri X OC.
Möglichkeit A) Die Toxic in den oberen x16 Schlitz die Vapor in den x8 (nur 2cm Platz zwischen den Karten.
B)
Die Toxic bleibt und die Vaporx in den x4 und 5-7cm Platz.
Was bringt mehr Leistung?

Ist es egal, wo die Cf Bridhe hin?
Ob rechts oder links auf der Karte.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

Die Karten sollten auf jeden Fall in die x8-angebundenen PCIe-Slots. 

Der x4-Slot ist über den PCH angebunden, das gibt starke Leistungseinbußen und Mikroruckler ohne Ende.


----------



## dominger (22. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Karten sollten auf jeden Fall in die x8-angebundenen PCIe-Slots.
> 
> Der x4-Slot ist über den PCH angebunden, das gibt starke Leistungseinbußen und Mikroruckler ohne Ende.



Ok, danke und die Brücke?


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

Das mit der Brücke ist egal.


----------



## dominger (22. September 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Das mit der Brücke ist egal.



Ok, danke


----------



## Softy (22. September 2014)

Kein Thema


----------



## Tischi89 (23. September 2014)

Hey Leute!
ich plane ein Sli Setup aus 2 GTX 970 Karten mit meinem System aus der Signatur. Mein Mainboard muss ich natürlich austauschen. Habt ihr hierfür Vorschläge für mich? Es sollte möglichst presiwert sein und kann auch gerne z87 chipsatz haben, es sein denn ihr ratet mir aus bestimmten Gründen davon ab.
Habt ihr sonst noch iwelche Vorschläge oder Tips für mich? Es ist mein erstes SLI Setup und ich habe daher noch keine Erfahrung mit sowas sammeln dürfen. Was bringt zB eine SLI-Brücke? Werden 2 Lüfter (hinten raus und vorne rein) erstmal ausreichen?
Ein paar wenige Grundlagen konnte ich mir dennoch mithilfe dieses Threads schon legen.

Ich freue mich auch eure Gedanken und Ratschläge!
PS: Ich hoffe ich bin mit meinem Anliegen im richtigen Thread geladet und muss nicht extra einen aufmachen?

Der Tisch


----------



## arcDaniel (23. September 2014)

Da Gigabyte GA-z87x-d3h, hat alles was man für sli brauch und ist nicht überladen zudem Kostengünstig.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem


----------



## BertB (23. September 2014)

z87 braucht ein bios update, damit der 4790k läuft,
nimm halt das vergleichbare z97


----------



## arcDaniel (23. September 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> z87 braucht ein bios update, damit der 4790k läuft,
> nimm halt das vergleichbare z97


 
stimmt! wäre nur nicht dieses Orange (für meinen Geschmack!)


----------



## Tischi89 (23. September 2014)

ok..das Mainboard find ich voll iO...Farbe is mir rille da ich ein Case ohne Sichtfenster habe!

Wie schaut es aus mit der SLI-Brücke?
finde das Angebot von Caseking ein wenig interessant!
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 970 Serie » EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX Superclocked, 2-Way SLI
bin mir nur nicht so recht sicher ob das Costum Design von EVGA so gut ist?


----------



## BertB (23. September 2014)

ist bestimmt gut für oc,
obs sonderlich leise ist glaub ich wiederum nicht

sli brücke ist üblicherweise bei sli boards dabei,
kann man aber auch einzeln kaufen, falls nicht,

das evga angebot hatte mich auch schon angelacht,
wollte schon lange mal ne evga karte (oder am liebsten zwei)
aber ich wart ab,
beide setups sind noch top,
grade kein geld über


----------



## Tischi89 (23. September 2014)

brauch man unbedingt eine sli brücke oder geht es auch ohne?


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. September 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> brauch man unbedingt eine sli brücke oder geht es auch ohne?


Nein.


----------



## Tischi89 (23. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Nein.



wozu ist die denn gut?
Mikroruckler zu minimieren?


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. September 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> wozu ist die denn gut?
> Mikroruckler zu minimieren?


Um Daten zwischen den GPU's zu senden.

Über den Pcie Slot können die Grafikkarten nicht kommunizieren.


----------



## BertB (23. September 2014)

soweit ich weiß, braucht man die schon,
aber wie gesagt,
bei sli boards sind normalerweise welche dabei

ich hab eine drin,
war beim board dabei


----------



## Softy (23. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Nein.



Auf eine "oder" Frage kann man nicht mit ja oder nein antworten. Zumindest macht es keinen Sinn 



Tischi89 schrieb:


> wozu ist die denn gut?
> Mikroruckler zu minimieren?



Damit die Karten miteinander kommunizieren können.



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Über den Pcie Slot können die Grafikkarten nicht kommunizieren.



Doch. Aber nicht ausreichend, so kann es zu Leistungseinbußen bis zu 20% ohne SLI Brücke kommen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. September 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> geht es auch ohne?



Darauf war das nein bezogen, also macht es durchaus Sinn.

Ohne Sli Bridge kannst du Sli nicht aktivieren zumindest ist es so bei CF!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ohne Sli Bridge kannst du Sli nicht aktivieren zumindest ist es so bei CF!


 Falsch.

Teile der R9 2XX Karten brauchen dafür keine Bridge mehr.

CrossFire: Tschüss Brückenkabel; Hallo DMA - AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: AMD meldet sich im Ultra-Highend-Gaming zurück


----------



## skyhigh5 (23. September 2014)

Ja,dass es bei der r9 290er serie ohne möglich ist, ist klar wir reden aber von Nvidia, die haben ja die Technik bekanntlich nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ohne Sli Bridge kannst du Sli nicht aktivieren _*zumindest ist es so bei CF!*_



Also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, redest zumindest du durchaus von AMD


----------



## -H1N1- (25. September 2014)

Mein erster Post hier, da ich bald auch erstmalig SLI nutzen werde .

Zu meinem Setup gesellt sich bald eine 2te GTX 780 und ein ASUS ROG Maximus VI Gene.

Muß ich mir über das NT http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-x-series-x-850-km3-850w-atx-2-3-ss-850km3-a902507.html Gedanken machen oder passt des?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2014)

über das Netzteil würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, Seasonic ist einfach nur klasse!!!


----------



## skyhigh5 (25. September 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Mein erster Post hier, da ich bald auch erstmalig SLI nutzen werde .
> 
> Zu meinem Setup gesellt sich bald eine 2te GTX 780 und ein ASUS ROG Maximus VI Gene.
> 
> Muß ich mir über das NT Sea Sonic X-Series X-850 KM3 850W ATX 2.3 (SS-850KM3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Gedanken machen oder passt des?


 
Sicher kein schlechtes Netzteil, jedoch nur eine Rail, an die du die Grafikkarten+CPU hängst. Und genau bei solch einer starken Schiene sollte OCP  nicht fehlen, was sie hier tut


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. September 2014)

Netzteile die von haus aus schon  Kabel für SLI Systeme haben, meins hat z.b 850 Watt, damit laufen zur Zeit 2x680er ... würden 2x 980er sicher auch kein Problem sein oder ?


----------



## skyhigh5 (25. September 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Netzteile die von haus aus schon  Kabel für SLI Systeme haben, meins hat z.b 850 Watt, damit laufen zur Zeit 2x680er ... würden 2x 980er sicher auch kein Problem sein oder ?


 
Wie lebt es sich so auf Messers' Schneide?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (25. September 2014)

Sehr gut, warum die Frage ?


----------



## skyhigh5 (26. September 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Sehr gut, warum die Frage ?


Chieftec 850Watt und dazu zwei (verbrauchs-)starke Grafikkarten...


----------



## -H1N1- (26. September 2014)

Okay, sobald alle Teile für das Setup da sind, werde ich hier weiter fragen. 

Gibt es bei SLI eigentlich die Möglichkeit beide Karte vom Takt zu syncronisieren (ich möchte beide mit 1GHz betreiben)?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. September 2014)

Beim nächsten mal drück ich mich wohl klarer aus... ich meinte ich weiß das 2x680er mit einem 850er Netzteil locker laufen ... ich wollte nur wissen ob es Unterschiede gibt... weil bei dem Netzteil der SLI Betrieb von 2 Karten gekennzeichnet ist ... heißt es würden wohl auch 2 980er laufen da sie ohnehin weniger Strom brauchen ... ich wollte nur wissen da ja mein netzteil sowieso die 6 und 8 pin Stromstecker 2x hat ... ob es da Unterschiede gibt wegen der Leistungsaufnahme.

Ps. das ganze System kommt über 500 Watt oder so eh nicht hinaus.


----------



## skyhigh5 (26. September 2014)

Natürlich "kannst" du die Karten betreiben.

Die Technik des NT's ist aber schlecht(hat glaub ich nicht mal DC DC) und die Effizienz bei dieser Wattklasse schwach.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. September 2014)

Hat glaub +80 Silver Zertifizierung und dann kommt ja Gold und dann Platin soweit ich weiß, warum solls schlecht sein, es ist schon ziemlich alt. Es läuft sogar ein paar minuten wenn man den PC ausschaltet nach um die Wärme raus zu kommen. 

Warum sollte es schlecht sein von der Leistung und was meinst du mit DC DC ?


----------



## skyhigh5 (26. September 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Hat glaub +80 Silver Zertifizierung und dann kommt ja Gold und dann Platin soweit ich weiß, warum solls schlecht sein, es ist schon ziemlich alt. Es läuft sogar ein paar minuten wenn man den PC ausschaltet nach um die Wärme raus zu kommen.
> 
> Warum sollte es schlecht sein von der Leistung und was meinst du mit DC DC ?


Es macht im Endeffekt keinen Sinn dir das zu erklären, da du dich nicht auskennst


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

dann mach die leute nicht verrückt mit andeutungen

@ TE: viele wollen sich hier profilieren, indem sie den netzteil checker raushängen,
bei manchen stimmts auch (ich gehör nicht dazu)

wenn die 680er liefen, wirds schon ok sein, fürs erste,
netzteile altern aber auch, nach fünf jahren sollte man so ein starkes netzteil austauschen,

lass dich dann beraten, was wirklich gut ist,
für 2x 970/980 wäre das hier z.B. ein guter spartip, soviel weiß ich
Enermax Revolution87+ 850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
drunter sollte man nicht ansetzen (bei der qualität)

die anderen spannungen können verzerrt werden von hoher last auf den 12V schienen,
andere bauteile beschädigt,
je älter, desto schlimmer, da die kondensatoren abbauen


----------



## skyhigh5 (26. September 2014)

Was bringt es jetzt wenn ich von Gruppenregulierung,Rails,Schutzschaltungen und sonstigem Zeugs spreche?

Der Fragende kann damit wenig anfangen.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass das NT ausgetauscht werden sollte.

1000€ für Grafikkarten locker machen aber beim Netzteil geizen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. September 2014)

Stimmt da nicht der Spruch ... ein System das läuft sollte man nicht verändern... ich brau ja meine Rechner selber zusammen, hatte schon einige Probleme damit das ich wenn ich SLI aktiviert habe das so ein blaues Hintergrund Licht vorhanden war... habs nochmal zerlegt und die Karten vertauscht und dann liefs.

@ wenn ich keine Ahnung hätte würde ich sicher keinen PC zusammenstellen können, aber man lernt nie aus und deswegen fragt man andere Leute im Forum die genau das selbe machen und auch manchmal nachfragen ... so ist das und nicht anders !

Und das Netzteil ist gut... sonst würds gar nimmer laufen oder der Pc nicht mal angehen, was soll man auch mit Schutzsaltungen anfangen wenn der Pc ech richtig läuft, versteh deinen Sinn nicht !

Auserdem wars und ist es kein Billig Netzteil wenn es damals um die 100 euro gekostet hat und mein Rechner läuft auch Stabil auch wenn er übertaktet wird auch wenn ich das nur selten mache um meine Hardware nicht zu beschädigen.

Es werden auch sicher nicht alle Leute ihr Netzteil austauschen nur weils alt ist ... wenns kaputt ist dann ist es hin.
Und ich bau mir auch keine 970er oder so ein ... früher hatte ich übrigends 470er drinnen und die haben noch mehr gefressen als meine 680er und ich bin mit dem System und der Leistung bis auf Watch Dogs zufrieden ! 

Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC erstelle dann hol ich mir auch ein neues Netzteil oder das alte gibt den Geist auf.


----------



## skyhigh5 (26. September 2014)

Weil du einen PC zusammenbauen kannst, heißt das nicht, dass du dich bei/in Netzteilen auskennst.

Nein, dass ist es nicht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. September 2014)

Ich weiß welche Netzteil es gibt und was Silver Gold und Platin heißt, ich hab auch nie gesagt das ich mit dem Innenleben auskenne, aber auf der Verpackung wurde auch extra aufgedruckt das dieses Netzteil für SLI System vorgesehen ist.
Es kommt auch mit 6x und 8x pin Stromstecker daher. 
Auserdem gings auch gar nicht um das sondern um den Unterschied im Strombetraf zwischen 680er SLI und 980er SLI ... und da die ja weniger Strom brauchen wird da auch sicher nehm ich mal so als leie an das man auch weniger Strom braucht und das Netzteil weniger belastet wird.

Sonst würds keine Threads im Forum geben wenn sich jeder hier 100% auskennt !


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (26. September 2014)

Hallo,

habe das be quiet L8 530W.
Reicht das für

Asrock Z77 Pro 3
3570k @ 4,5 Ghz
2x SSD
1x Laufwerk
2x GTX 970 Gigabyte G1

?


----------



## arcDaniel (26. September 2014)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das be quiet L8 530W.
> Reicht das für
> ...


 
Ich würde Stark abraten:
2x 170Watt (laut guru3d)
CPU, durch OC, würde ich in mindestens 120Watt einordnen
Dann hätten wir schon mal 460Watt nur für GPUs und CPU, bleiben knapp 70Watt für Nebenverbraucher und Reserven für Leistungsspitzen

Unter einer 650W PSU würde ich hier nix empfehlen und wenn nur 650W sollte es schon etwas sehr hochwertiges sein!


----------



## skyhigh5 (26. September 2014)

dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das be quiet L8 530W.
> Reicht das für
> ...



Nein.  Die Hec (wenn ich mich nicht irre)Plattform krackt bei 500 W schon voll zusammen, außerdem gruppenregulierung.

Generell zu wenig Leistung für ein derartiges SLI System.


Nimm lieber ein Antec High Current Platinum 750, DPP10 750..





@Thomas  meine Vermutungen bestätigen sich, du kennst dich kaum bis nicht aus, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. Aber einfach zu behaupten, dass ein Netzteil gut ist nur weil es noch läuft ist quatsch.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. September 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> @Thomas  meine Vermutungen  bestätigen sich, du kennst dich kaum bis nicht aus, was aber nicht  weiter schlimm ist. Aber einfach zu behaupten, dass ein Netzteil gut ist  nur weil es noch läuft ist quatsch.



Das Netzteil war früher gut  in seinen Wertungstests und das einzige was Quatsch ist, sind deine  Aussagen das ich mich damit nicht auskenne !  Du trollst ja schon die  ganze Zeit hier im Forum rum und machst andere Leute dumm an und denkst du bist der beste und der tollste und niemand kennt sich aus auser du, soviel zu deinen Vorstellungen und Aussagen  das ich mich gar nicht damit auskenne aber fähig bin schon ein Pcs zusammengesetzt habe die bis heute alle noch laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. September 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Gibt es bei SLI eigentlich die Möglichkeit beide Karte vom Takt zu syncronisieren (ich möchte beide mit 1GHz betreiben)?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, weil es noch niemand beantwortet hat.


----------



## skyhigh5 (27. September 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, weil es noch niemand beantwortet hat.


 
Natürlich.

Gibt dazu eine Option im Afterburner


----------



## -H1N1- (27. September 2014)

Ah cool, hab´s grade gefunden, sehr geil! Danke!


----------



## Zerfall385 (9. Oktober 2014)

Lohnt sich eig ein Sli System mit einem Xeon?


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Oktober 2014)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eig ein Sli System mit einem Xeon?


Geht mit deinem Sys nicht.


----------



## Zerfall385 (9. Oktober 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Geht mit deinem Sys nicht.


Natürlich nur mit dem richtigen Untersatz und Netzteil


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Oktober 2014)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Natürlich nur mit dem richtigen Untersatz und Netzteil


Ja eben.

Der Untersatz ist falsch.

Aber 120€ für ein neues Board+neue Graka+neues NT und dann hat man 70% mehr Leistung.

Noch dazu mit solch langsamer Karten.

Finde ich nicht rentabel.


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hat schonmal jemand SLI mit Gsync ausprobiert?
Letzteres soll ja wie ein Segen für Mikroruckler sein, hab ich gelesen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (19. Oktober 2014)

Gamer_07 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand SLI mit Gsync ausprobiert?
> Letzteres soll ja wie ein Segen für Mikroruckler sein, hab ich gelesen.


Wirkt soweit ich weiß nur gegen Tearing. 
Frame Pacing ist AMD's Waffe gegen MR, ich sehe absolut keine.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Oktober 2014)

Gamer_07 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand SLI mit Gsync ausprobiert?
> Letzteres soll ja wie ein Segen für Mikroruckler sein, hab ich gelesen.


 
Ja, ich nutze SLI und GSync. Ich empfehle diesen Beitrag, den ich zu einem ähnlichen Thema gerade im 3DC geschrieben habe.


----------



## Pandur78 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir die Frage, ob mein System für CF ausreicht:

ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
i5 3570k OC 3,8
bequiet STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 580W CM
Powercolor r9 290 PCS+

Ich schätze beim Netzteil wirds arg eng 


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja, beim Netzteil würde ich was um die 700-850 Watt nehmen, insbesondere wenn Du übertakten willst. Das Dark Power Pro P10, Antec High Current Pro Platinum oder Cooler Master V-Series wären da geeignete Kandidaten.


----------



## Pandur78 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wunderbar, danke! Der Rest passt?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2014)

Pandur78 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, danke! Der Rest passt?



Ja, das Board ist dafür geeignet. Wenn Du der CPU noch etwas mehr Dampf machst, wäre nicht verkehrt, ebenso ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse


----------



## Pandur78 (21. Oktober 2014)

CPU dürfte kein Problem sein. Gehäuse hab ich ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 5. Da dachte ich erst, der Air Flow wäre nicht so gut (Blackscreens, niedrige Werte der Grafikkarte), aber letztlich lag es an der PCS+. Mit nem neuen BIOS für die Karte läuft jetzt alles gut.


----------



## Pandur78 (22. Oktober 2014)

Geht es, zwei unterschiedliche 290er Karten einzubauen? Bei zwei PCS+ wird der Abstand zwischen den beiden Karten sehr gering.


----------



## Noirsoleil (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja das geht so lange du die Taktraten synchronisierst.


----------



## Pandur78 (22. Oktober 2014)

Also am besten eine mit (fast) identischer Taktrate nehmen, sonst verlier ich Takt?


----------



## Noirsoleil (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst dann ja.


----------



## Pandur78 (22. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Zalar66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ahoi liebes Forum, 

ich habe mir zu meiner GTX 770 von Gigabyte nun eine Asus GTX 770 Direct CuII geholt. 
(bisher hatte ich 2 GTX 470 verbaut) 

Nun ist es so, dass ich zuerst die Asus Karte auf Steckplatz 1 hatte und die Gigabyte auf Steckplatz 2. 

Da wurde die Asus Karte sofort nach kruzer Zeit 100 Grad warm. 

Mögliche Ursache wahrscheinlich, da die Karte durchängt und hinten quasi an der zweiten Karte anstosst. 

So weit so gut, Steckplätze verstauscht. Nun funktioniert es. 

Die Asus wird maximal 75 Grad heiß. 

Aber die Gigabyte geht hartnäckig rauf bis 90 Grad. (Bei 100 % Lüfter) 

Zuerst habe ich mir nicht viel dabei gedacht, da die alten Fermi Chips bis zu 110 Grad vertragen haben. 

Dennoch meine Frage an euch, sollten ich mir wegen den Temperaturen sorgen machen? 

Case ist ein NZXT Phantom.

lg,

Alex


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum 

Also bis 90°C ist schon OK für die GTX 770, kühler ist natürlich besser 

Welches Board hast Du denn, dass die Karten quasi aneinanderstoßen? Sind genug Gehäuselüfter vorhanden? Vor allem vorne einer, der kühle Luft zwischen die Karten pustet?


----------



## Zalar66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Als Board hab ich das Sabbertooth X 58.
Lüfter ist oben einer, seitlich bei den Festplatten und hinten 2 in Verbindung mit meiner Allinone Prozessor Wakü.

lg,
Alex


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2014)

Achso, das ist dann natürlich doof, wenn die Karten so eng beieinander liegen. Irgendwie ein bescheuertes Boardlayout für SLI/Crossfire 

Dann würde ich vorne wenigstens noch einen 140mm Lüfter einbauen, der ein bisschen kühle Luft ins Gehäuse schaufelt. Allzuviel wird es zwar nicht bringen, weil das Phantom ja vorne komplett aus Plastik ist, aber besser als nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Da muss mehr Frischluft rein.

Teste mal bitte die Temperaturen, mit offener Seitenwand.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollt gestern mal anfangen AC: Black Flag zu zocken ... gleich mal alles ganz aufgedreht und so mit 4xTXAA und Physik auf Hoch da ich bei Batman Arkham City und Origns  auch keine Probleme gehabt habe, aber bei AC Black Flag brechen ja die FPS so dermassen ein wenn ich in der nähe von so nehm Physik Rauchfang bin. 
Dachte ja die 2te 680er GTX würd das locker packen ... oder hat der Physik Treiber nen schaden  ?

Sonst läufts so mit 1080p und so bei 63 Fps  in Hawana.

Watch Dogs läuft nur wenn ich Texturen auf Medium stelle 100% flüssig ... das ist auch Käse ._.


----------



## Zalar66 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ja denk (hoffe) auch, dass einfach zu wenig Firschluft ins Gehäuse kommt.
Werd das mal mit offenem Case testen und dann hier berichten. 

@Thomas, was hast du im Treiber eingestellt? SLI aktiv? Wenn ja, PhysX automatisch oder auf GPU 1 oder 2 gelgt? 

lg


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Oktober 2014)

ist auf automatisch > Gpu2 gestellt. 

Aber mit PhysX auf normal läufts ... aber schon heftig ... fps brechen um die 15 ein.

Aber läuft deutlich runder als auf der HDD ... jetzt ja auf SSD viel besser.

Weiß schon jemand wann das SLI Profil für Shaodw of Mordor kommt ?


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

bei mir hat seitenlüfter auf rauspusten umdrehen deutlich was gebracht, (so 5°)
kommt na klar auf den gesamtairflow an, aber ausprobieren kostet nix, außer ne viertelstunde rumbasteln

die cpu hat vor allem auch davon profitiert,
darum hab ichs ausprobiert, (und weils mir geraten wurde)


----------



## Zalar66 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

hab nun die Seitenwand weg, 1 1/2 Stunden das aktuelle Tomb Raider auf Ultra gezockt. 
Die obere Karte wird maximal 85 Grad warm und die untere ist in etwa 70 Grad warm.

lg,

alex


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Oktober 2014)

Das sind an sich gute Werte, jetzt muss du das nurnoch mit geschlossener Wand + mehr Lüfter hinbekommen. Tipp: Mehr Lüfter raussaugend anstatt reinpusten, sonst hast du neue Wärmenester. Luftz kommt von selber nach, ein Vakuum wirst du nicht erzeugen können 

@Topic & Rest: Ich hab hier noch Benches von nem 980er SLI liegen, keine repräsentativen, aber immerhin welche  Habe glaube ich 4x Watchdogs und 1x BF4, wie gesagt, nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
System war folgendes: i7 4790k @ Stock (4GHz), GTX 980 SLI @ Stock @ Ref-Design, 16 GB 1600er Corsair LP Ram (CL 9), 500 GB Samsung Evo SSD, Board is mir gerade entfallen.
Aber, was wichtig ist: *Die Benches liefen in 4K!* Auf nem Samsung U28D590D LED

Ich müsste die noch entsprechend eben aufbereiten, könnte die aber dann hier reinstellen wenn das jemand möchte.


----------



## BertB (24. Oktober 2014)

immer doch,
habe den selben monitor und fx8320 mit 290cf,
könnt man mal sehen, wie der abstand ist,
nächste woche bau ich um auf 3x cf, mal sehen, ob ich dann vorbeiziehe
neues gehäuse ist bestellt

valley 1.0 und heaven 4.0 wären net, da schön vergleichbar,
habe nur noch nicht viele scores gesehen, außer meinen eigenen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-benches-6417-picture738484-uhd4k-valley.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...es-6417-picture738792-4kvalley-650punkte.html

3dmark firestrike ultra auch, aber muss man kaufen


----------



## Cleriker (25. Oktober 2014)

Zalar66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nun die Seitenwand weg, 1 1/2 Stunden das aktuelle Tomb Raider auf Ultra gezockt.
> Die obere Karte wird maximal 85 Grad warm und die untere ist in etwa 70 Grad warm.
> ...


Zalar66,
was für ein Gehäuse ist das? Mich wundert nämlich, dass dein Netzteil die Luft runterziehen muss, was gleichzeitig der unteren Karte entgegenwirken könnte. Hast du im Boden keine Öffnung, durch die deine PSU die Luft von unten ziehen kann?


----------



## Der Maniac (25. Oktober 2014)

Und hier mal die beiden Benches von BF4 und Watchdogs in 4k, System steht jeweils unter den Bildern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalar66 (26. Oktober 2014)

@ Cleriker

Ist ein NZXT Phantom. 

Nochwas ist mir aufgefallen, die obere Karte wird eigentlich nur in Tomb Raider so heiß, bei anderen Spielen bleibt Sie meist zwischen 60 und 75 Grad.
Also weit weg von den 90 Grad.

Hat jemand ne Idee dafür? 

lg


----------



## BertB (26. Oktober 2014)

vielleicht liegts an dem tress effects?
ist doch so ne gpu physiksimulation für die haare, die es so bei anderen spielen nicht gibt,
kann sein, dass da zusätzliche teile der gpu laufen, die eigentlich für cad und sowas gedacht sind, die sonst in games brachliegen

und sie schwingt die haare ja auch ständig, lol


----------



## -Kerby- (26. Oktober 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich wollt gestern mal anfangen AC: Black Flag zu zocken ... gleich mal alles ganz aufgedreht und so mit 4xTXAA und Physik auf Hoch da ich bei Batman Arkham City und Origns  auch keine Probleme gehabt habe, aber bei AC Black Flag brechen ja die FPS so dermassen ein wenn ich in der nähe von so nehm Physik Rauchfang bin.
> Dachte ja die 2te 680er GTX würd das locker packen ... oder hat der Physik Treiber nen schaden  ?
> 
> Sonst läufts so mit 1080p und so bei 63 Fps  in Hawana.
> ...



Mach dir keine Sorgen. Liegt nicht am SLI.
Es ist im Prinzip nicht möglich konstant stabile 60 FPS mit PhysX bei AC:BF zu erhalten. Sehr schlechte Optimierung
und der Nutzen fällt sehr niedrig bis gar nicht aus.
Wenn dann bringt SLI in Bezug auf PhysX sowieso nix, weil immer nur eine einzige Grafikkarte sich um das Rendern der physikalischen Elemente kümmert
und sich nicht beide die Arbeit aufteilen. Wenn man unbedingt PhysX etwas optimieren will hardwareseitig, muss man sich eine starke Single-GPU einbauen und extra eine
viel schwächere PhysX-Karte holen, die NUR PhysX berechnet und keine weiteren Berechnungen macht.
Leider ist aber sogar mit solch einer Konstellation bei AC:BF kein wahrer Erfolg erkennbar. Du wirst weiterhin Einbrüche haben,
nur nicht um 15-20 FPS, sondern um vil. 10-15 FPS.
Eine PhysX-Karte lohnt sich mMn nicht.
Habe alles probiert und lasse PhysX einfach komplett weg bei AC:BF, sonst machts keinen Spaß ^^


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich will einfach mal kurz meine Begeisterung zu meinen beiden GTX980 Karten geben:

es sind ja EVGA GTX980 SC Karten, welche einen Boost von 1342mhz haben sollen, wir wissen ja, dass OC mit SLI etwas empfindlicher ist und die Karten auch sehr heiss werden können aber hier nun mal mein erster Optimierungserfolg:

Power Target auf 95%, Core +75mhz, Mem +175mhz sowie angepasste Lüftersteuerung

Im Heaven habe ich nun einen Boost mit bis zu 1430mhz und der tiefste Takt den ich gesehen habe war 1315mhz, dabei wird GPU1 nur 77°C heiss und GPU2 68°C

Jetzt wird jeder denken, Lüfter 100% u.s.w. aber neine Lüfter von GPU1 ist max 68% also 2861rpm, das entspricht der Lüfterdrehzahl einer normalen GTX780ti, welche nicht sonderlich laut war...

Ich bin begeistert und da ist noch etwas optimierungsspielraum


----------



## -Kerby- (27. Oktober 2014)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ich will einfach mal kurz meine Begeisterung zu meinen beiden GTX980 Karten geben:
> 
> es sind ja EVGA GTX980 SC Karten, welche einen Boost von 1342mhz haben sollen, wir wissen ja, dass OC mit SLI etwas empfindlicher ist und die Karten auch sehr heiss werden können aber hier nun mal mein erster Optimierungserfolg:
> 
> ...


 
Eins macht mich bloß stutzig.
Du hast ein SLI-Gespann UND eine PhysX-Karte am MB?
Falls ja, schränkt es die Leistung deines SLI-Gespanns ein!


----------



## clickmaster (27. Oktober 2014)

Auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, aber ich habe mir jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen:

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein i5 3570K ein GTX 970 Dual SLI ausbremst?


----------



## skyhigh5 (27. Oktober 2014)

clickmaster schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, aber ich habe mir jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen:
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein i5 3570K ein GTX 970 Dual SLI ausbremst?


In 480p schon


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

der ist noch sehr gut,

etwas oc könnt man machen, falls du noch nicht hast


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

clickmaster schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, aber  ich habe mir jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen:



Gesteinigt? Keine Sorge, wir haben hier andere Methoden :





clickmaster schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein i5 3570K ein GTX 970 Dual SLI ausbremst?



Ein bisschen OC würde nicht schaden, aber der i5 reicht gut aus für 2 GTX 970's


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

frägt sich eher, ob das board gut ist für sli,
welches ists denn?

netzteil ist auch so ne sache


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2014)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Eins macht mich bloß stutzig.
> Du hast ein SLI-Gespann UND eine PhysX-Karte am MB?
> Falls ja, schränkt es die Leistung deines SLI-Gespanns ein!


 
Ganz im Gegenteil! 

Jetzt bei meinen GTX980 ist es zwar nicht so dramatisch, aber z.b. bei meinen vorherigen GTX680igern, nehme als Beispiel mal Batman AO (da hier PhysX sauber implentiert wurde und SLI sauber arbeitet)
Ohne Zusätzliche PhysX Karte:
GPU1 --> etwa 70% Auslastung
GPU2 --> 99% Auslastung

Mit PhysX Karte:
GPU1 & GPU2 gleichmässige Auslastung
GPU3 (GTX750ti) teils Auslastungen von über 70%

Kurz durch eine zusätzliche PhysX Karte wird die Leistungsverteilung bei SLI nicht so negativ beeinflusst. Leider sind die Spiele wo PhysX sauber implentiert ist, eher selten. AC Black Flag ist z.b. mit das beste negativ Beispielt.

Will aber wieder mal anmerken dass ich die GTX750ti auch für Folding@Home nutze.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Aber dann ist doch die untere Grafikkarte (GTX 980) nur mit 4 lanes angebunden? 

Hast Du mal die fps mit und ohne PhysX Karte gemessen?


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Aber dann ist doch die untere Grafikkarte (GTX 980) nur mit 4 lanes angebunden?
> 
> Hast Du mal die fps mit und ohne PhysX Karte gemessen?


 
Nein die beiden GTX980 haben jeweils 8 Lanes über PCI-E 3.0, die GTX750ti hat nur 4 lanes über PCI-E 2.0, was aber für PhysX ausreicht.

Die fps messen ist so ne Sache, bin nicht der grosse Bencher, und spiele immer mit VSync (60mhz). Bei den GTX680igern hatte ich aber bei PhysX Effekten ohne Zusatzkarte immer Drops und es störte mich, dass eine GTX680 noch Leistung übrig hatte, ich  diese aber nicht nutzen konnte das die andere GTX680 am Limit war...

Ich habe nun mal schnell den Batman AO Benchmark mit den GTX980igern ohne die Zusatzkarte laufen lassen: PhysX frist von der GPU2 im schnitt 8-10% Leistung, es sind aber auch PhysX Spitzen im Benschmark welche bis zu 30% verlagen! Mit 60fps VSync ist das zwar noch keine herausforderung für mein SLI, kann mir aber vorstellen dass bei neueren PhysX Spielen, zum einen die PhysX noch stärker gefordert wird und die verlorene Leistung auch besser bei der normalen Grafik genutzt werden sollte...

Denke aber dass eine GTX750ti für die nächsten Jahre als PhysX Karte vollkommen von der Leistung ausreichen wird. Würde die nun nur wechseln wenn etwas noch sparsameres kommen würde... gleiche Leistung mit 20Watt verbrauch un 2Watt im Idle, wäre klasse...


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Achso, stimmt ja, Du hast (zum Glück ) kein Board mit x16/x8/x4 Anbindung


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso, stimmt ja, Du hast (zum Glück ) kein Board mit x16/x8/x4 Anbindung


 
Nein in der Regel sind meine Einkäufe wohl überlegt 

Aber noch eine Zusatz Info, Batman AO alles auf Max in WQHD ohne PhysX braucht fast genau 2gb VRam, mit PhysX ist mir hier der VRam meiner GTX680igern übergelaufen (Laderuckler), komisch war sogar dass der Ramverbrauch auf beiden Karten gestiegen ist obwohl PhysX nur von einer Karte berechnet wurde. Mit Zusatzkarte, fällt der Ramverbrauch vom SLI wieder auf Niveau wie ohne PhysX und wird logischerweise in den VRam der PhysX Karte geladen --> bei Batman AO 420MB!!!


----------



## -Kerby- (27. Oktober 2014)

Langsam, langsam, Softy...
Klärt mich kurz auf.
Wie kann es sein, dass dein Board x8/x8/x4 läuft?
Vergleiche mal mit meinem Board, da würde doch auch
leider nur x8/x4/x4 arbeiten? Oder nicht?
Hab ich damals was falsch kapiert? ^^


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Nein, mein Board läuft auch mit x8/x8 (an die CPU angebunden) und x4 im untersten PCIe-Slot an den PCH angebunden (denn meine Einkäufe sind (meistens ) auch wohl überlegt).

Es gibt aber Boards, bei denen alle 3 PCIe-Slots an die CPU angebunden sind, z.B. das ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Da würde die mittlere und die untere Grafikkarte nur mit jeweils 4 lanes (an die CPU) angebunden werden, weil die max. Anbindung an die CPU (beim Sockel 1155 und 1150) eben 16 lanes ist.

Bei Deinem Board wäre es auch OK, der unterste Slot ist an den PCH angebunden.


----------



## -Kerby- (27. Oktober 2014)

Ahhh, ja was hab ich da bloß früher gelesen.
Gerade habe ich mir im Detail den Chipsatz Z87 durchgelesen und erkannt, der Z87 bietet 8 mal PCIe *2.0* x1-Ports plus den x16-Lanes der CPU im PCIe *3.0* Format.
Also, verstehe ich richtig, dass anhand der PCIe-Version du/ihr erkennt, in welchem Setup die Grakas laufen?
Ich könnte mir ansonst nicht erklären, woran ihr das erkennt ^^

Ich mein, damals war es mir keineswegs wichtig, aber wenn man weiß, wozu sein MB fähig ist, ist man umso glücklicher 
zudem ich sowieso mit dem MB mehr als zufrieden bin


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das sieht man anhand der Spezifikationen des Mainboards. Man könnte es aber auch mit GPU-Z auslesen.

Es gibt eben Boards, bei denen alle 3 PCIe-Slots an die CPU angebunden sind (was beim Sockel 1155/1150 totaler Schwachsinn ist, denn wer 3 Grafikkarten damit betreiben will, hat den Einschlag noch nicht gehört ), und Boards, bei denen der obere und der mittlere PCIe-Slot an die CPU und der unterste PCIe (2.0) Slot an den PCH angebunden ist.


----------



## BertB (27. Oktober 2014)

man kann im gpu z auslesen lassen

neben bus interface stehts, 
daneben ist so ein fragezeichen, da kann man draufdrücken, dann kann man einen kleinen bench starten, der zeigt dann alle an


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei den "kleinen" (115X) Intel Systemen würde ich mir hier Besserung wünschen, 2x 8 Lanes in PCI-E 3.0 ist zwar ok für SLI mehr wäRe aber besser und für Zusatzkarten ob nun Soundcard, SSD, oder PhysX Karte hier wären mehr Lanes wünschenswert.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Intel beschneidet die Mittelklasse ja extra damit die Leute High End kaufen.
Die Hersteller der Mainboards bauen das so dass du zwei oder mehr Karten verbauen kannst. War von Intel so eigentlich nie gedacht.


----------



## arcDaniel (27. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Intel beschneidet die Mittelklasse ja extra damit die Leute High End kaufen.
> Die Hersteller der Mainboards bauen das so dass du zwei oder mehr Karten verbauen kannst. War von Intel so eigentlich nie gedacht.


 
Ich habe aber so das Gefühl, dass Intel gewinnen wird, vor SLI reichte mir mein damaliges P67 System, jetzt schiele ich aber auch schon zu 2011-3 rüber...

Leider habe ich festgestellt dass es Wenige 2011-3 Board gibt wo mir die PCI-E Aufteilung für SLI gefällt.

Sprich zwichen GPU1 und GPU2 2 freie Slots und dann wieder wenigstens ein freier Slot zwischen GPU2 und GPU3 (Eigentlich so wie ich es jetzt habe)


----------



## Westcoast (28. Oktober 2014)

ich möchte mir januar bis februar 2015 ein GTX 970 SLI gespann aufbauen. warte aber noch die neuen karten von nvidia ab.
vielleicht wird es auch eine GTX 980TI oder TITAN II. wollte mal fragen, ob ich lieber referenzmodelle aus GTX 970 karten neben soll:

zwei von denen: https://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-970-superclocked-04g-p4-1972-a1168336.html

wenn ich customkarten neben würde, könnte die obere sich erwärmen. nach einbau beim Z77X UD3H ist nur 1 slot zwischen den karten frei-
radiallüfter brauchen weniger platz und transportieren die wärme aus dem gehäuse.

netzteil werde ich ein seasonic X650 KM3 verwenden, weil ich diesen neu im schrank liegen habe.


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

schätze schon, dass die DHE karten bei sli vorteilhaft sind

vielleicht kommen bis januar ja noch welche mit dem richtigen "titan-style" kühler,
bei den 770ern waren die selten und teuer,
bisher gibts bei 970 ja anscheinend gar keine


----------



## Westcoast (28. Oktober 2014)

ja leider nur plastik kühler wie diese auch: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

ich würde ja eigentlich gerne gigabyte GTX 970 G1 mal 2 nehmen: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD)

leider habe ich die befürchtung dass die obere sehr warm wird. im sommer also nicht so gut.


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

von den plastikdingern macht mir auch die evga den solidesten eindruck


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Oktober 2014)

Offiziell gibt es gar keine GTX970 Referenz! Die EVGA schein die bis dato beste DHE-Lösung zu haben, zudem ziehen sie in betracht eine Version mit Titan-Kühler zu bringen, da die Nachfrage in deren Forum schon beachtlich ist.

Was (bis auf den Preis) würde denn gegen GTX980 Karten sprechen?

Alternativ würde sich eine kleine Wasserkühlung gut machen, allerdings wärs du dann im Preisbereich von 2 GTX980igern...

Als Multi-GPU-User bin ich ehrlich gesagt schon etwas enttäuscht dass es so wenig wirklich gute DHE-Karten gibt. (Was z.b. ein gutes CrossFire System unter Luft fast unmöglich macht)


----------



## Westcoast (28. Oktober 2014)

ich glaube ich werde Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 probieren in sli und beide hochziehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Oktober 2014)

Wird sicher ein tolles System werden mit 2 970

 Ich hatte ja auch erst die Idee mir 2 davon EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-2982) zu kaufen. Der Leistungsgewinn dürfte aber einfach zu gering werden, halt das sich der Aufwand lohnt

 mfg


----------



## Westcoast (28. Oktober 2014)

wir sprechen bei der GTX 980 mehr als 200 euro aufpreis pro karte. bei zwei sind wir bei 400 euro für 7% bis 10 % mehr leistung pro karte.
lohnt sich meiner meinung nach nicht. zumal die GTX 970 auch 4GB vram hat und auf 1500 MHZ die GTX 980 stock leicht überholt.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein das Mikroruckler quasi nicht mehr existent sind? Ich habe jedenfalls bei meinen beiden GTX 980 keine bemerkt.Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Wahl des Monitors.Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem 4k G-Sync Monitor von Acer und dem 21:9 LG 34 Zoll Monitor.
Beim 4k Monitor schreckt mich das TN Panel ein bischen ab.


----------



## BertB (28. Oktober 2014)

der mit 3440x1440?

ist sicher top,

der media markt bei mir um die ecke hat ihn offen rumstehen, bei dir in der nähe vielleicht auch,
dann kannst ja mal anschauen


----------



## -Kerby- (28. Oktober 2014)

Naja... damals bei meinem SLI-Testsystem habe ich einen Framelimiter verwendet, um die Standartabweichung zwischen den Frames auf weniger wie 1ms zu verringern.
Dadurch hatte ich im Prinzip ein super flüssiges Bild. Nunja, jetzt wird es doch ein SLI-System, aber mit zwei 970ern. Habe genauso vor mit 2 von Gigabyte Gaming G1 es zu probieren.
Solltest du aber, *Westcoast*, die Gigabytes vor mir haben , wäre ich doch sehr interessiert über einen Erfahrungsbericht hier in diesem Thread.

SLI bei der Maxwell-Reihe scheint mir ziemlich sinnvoll zu sein, da die Effizienz so enorm gestiegen ist.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube ich nehme den 4k Monitor ist zwar kein IPS aber wird hoffentlich dank der hohen Auflösung auch mit TN gut aussehen.Mit G-Sync sollte es in den meisten Spielen flüssig laufen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (28. Oktober 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nehme den 4k Monitor ist zwar kein IPS aber wird hoffentlich dank der hohen Auflösung auch mit TN gut aussehen.Mit G-Sync sollte es in den meisten Spielen flüssig laufen.


 
Zwischen IPS und TN gibt es keinen Unterschied in der Schärfe, die Farben, also die Realität des Bildes und die Blickwinkelstabilität ist bei IPS deutlich besser. Da hilft auch 4k nix.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Oktober 2014)

Rein von der Bildqualität her was würdest du bevorzugen QHD IPs oder 4k tn .Also von den FPs jetzt mal abgesehen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (28. Oktober 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Rein von der Bildqualität her was würdest du bevorzugen QHD IPs oder 4k tn .Also von den FPs jetzt mal abgesehen.


Wie soll man das vergleichen?
4k ist doppelt so scharf wie WQHD, IPS ist meiner Meinung nach aber viel Realitätsgetreuer.

Würde 4k tn und WQHD IPS gleich viel kosten und es würde kein Performance Unterschied bestehen griffe ich warscheinlich zum 4k Schirm.


----------



## Westcoast (28. Oktober 2014)

-Kerby-

bei mir wird es erst nächstes jahr etwas. ich warte noch die neuen von nvidia ab und auch die neuen amd.
ich denke so januar bis februar schlage ich zu. dein  Asus Z87 Pro hat genauso viel platz zwischen den karten wie mein Z77xUD3H.
du kannst gerne auch deine meinung hier schreiben. wenn ich vor dir die karten habe, dann schreibe gerne hier etwas rein.

ausserdem sollte man jetzt auch  warten, weil die ganzen boardpartner die spulenfiepproblematik verbessern wollen.
die haben sehr viele karten zurückbekommen. ich denke anfang nächsten jahres sind die karten zahlreich bei den händlern eingetroffen.


----------



## -Kerby- (29. Oktober 2014)

Naja, ich stimme dir eig. in jedem Punkt zu, jedoch brauche ich wenigstens eine Karte.
Habe aktuell keine Grafikkarte im System (nur iGPU) und muss deshalb wenigstens eine
vorab schon holen. Je nachdem, schau ich mal wieviel Glück ich haben werde.
Immerhin kommen gerade jetzt neue Lieferungen und womöglich wurde da schon daran gearbeitet.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hy @ All,

wollte hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum SLI mit den neuen Maxwell GTX 970er berichten. 
Also ich habe 2x Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming. Mainbord ist ein Asus Maximus Hero 7 mit einer Intel 4790K CPU.
Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem System nur die G1 könnte im Idle leiser sein aber hoffe das noch ein Bios Update kommt klappt ja schließlich bei den 980 G1 auch.
Habe auch schon gesehen das es ein User per Bios Mod geschafft hat aber warte auf was offizielles von Gigabyte.

Die Leistung ist natürlich Wahnsinn meine laufen beide auf 1500 Mhz übertatet. Boost war komischerweise schon 1392 Mhz?
Stable Takt war Maximal 1582 Mhz in Spielen.
Temperatur der obersten G1 ist ca. 10°C wärmer als die unterste. Wird aber nicht wärmer als 72°C.
Zocken tue ich auf dem Asus ROG Swift mit G-Sync in WQHD.

Sollte noch irgendjemand fragen haben...nur zu!


----------



## Jan565 (29. Oktober 2014)

Eine HD7870 (ich weiß schon älter) kann ich mit welche Karte im CF laufen lassen?

Ich habe bissher gehört es gehen:

7870 + 7870
7870 + 270
7870 + 270X

nur wie ist das mit:

7870 + 7870XT

oder 

7870 + 7950?

Ich hoffe hier könnt mir da weiter helfen.


----------



## Der Maniac (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gerade nur kurz gesucht, sind deine Karten hier aufgelistet? 

http://hh-inet.de/ati-5850-crossfire/AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_7000.jpg


----------



## -Kerby- (29. Oktober 2014)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Hy @ All,
> 
> wollte hier mal meine Erfahrungen zum SLI mit den neuen Maxwell GTX 970er berichten.
> Also ich habe 2x Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming. Mainbord ist ein Asus Maximus Hero 7 mit einer Intel 4790K CPU.
> ...



Muss dich leider enttäuschen...
Falls du es noch nicht gelesen hast, wird Gigabyte
kein offizielles Bios-Update rausbringen.
Keine Ahnung erstmal, was ich jetzt machen soll ^^


----------



## clickmaster (29. Oktober 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> frägt sich eher, ob das board gut ist für sli,
> welches ists denn?
> 
> netzteil ist auch so ne sache


 
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Be quiet! E9 CM 580 Watt.

Ich denke mal es lohnt sich nicht, für GTX 970 SLI von einem i5 3570K auf einen I7 4790K mit neuem Board zu wechseln, oder was meint ihr?
Übertaktet habe ich die CPU noch nicht.

Und das Netzteil sollte ja zwei Asus Strix GTX 970 verkraften. Könnte höchstens bei OC knapp werden.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2014)

Das Board passt   Ein Wechsel zum i7-4790K lohnt nicht.

Netzteil ist nicht ganz optimal, weil gruppenreguliert. Von der Leistung her reicht es aber aus.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade nur kurz gesucht, sind deine Karten hier aufgelistet?
> 
> http://hh-inet.de/ati-5850-crossfire/AMD_CrossfireX_Chart_7000.jpg


 
Danke, das hilft mir zwar etwas, aber wie sieht es mit der 7870XT aus?


----------



## BertB (29. Oktober 2014)

7870xt ist tahiti, wie 7950 und 7970,

wird mit 7870 und r9 270/270x nicht laufen,

ob die 7870xt mit 7950 und 7970 läuft kann ich nicht sagen

7870 läuft mit 270/270x 

und eventuell mit 7850 und r9 265, da bin ich aber auch nicht 100% sicher, sollte aber


----------



## Jan565 (29. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar danke, dass wollte ich wissen.


----------



## Westcoast (5. November 2014)

meint ihr es kommt eine GTX 970 mit 8GB vram raus?, in sli wäre es doch interessant. vorallem kann man den lebenszyklus verlängern.
durch die neuen konsolen und schlechte optimierungen steigt der vram verbrauch schon drastisch an.
the evil within, Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten, watchdogs, GTA V wird sicher auch viel brauchen.
sogar assasins creed unity setzt 3GB vram vorraus für höchste einstellungen und auch far cry 4 wird mehr brauchen als 2GB vram.

ich möchte gerne mehr ausgeben und länger ruhe haben. meine gtx 690 würde locker noch 2 jahre oder 3 jahre reichen, wenn ich 4GB vram pro gpu hätte.


----------



## arcDaniel (6. November 2014)

@Westcoast 

Es ist fraglich ob überhaupt etwas mit 8gb von Nividia kommt, denn Jacob von EVGA hat in deren Forum bereits bestätigt, dass deren absolute Hight-End Modelle der 900er (normalerweise Kingpin Editionen) ebenfalls nur 4gb haben. Möglicherweise liegt hier eine Restriction von Nvidia vor.

Glaube mir, die GTX690 ist eine sehr gute Karte und der GK104 an sich ein guter Chip, aber auch mit 4gb pro GPU glaube ich nicht dass du glücklich wirst. Es gibt vielleicht 2-3 Spiele wo du einen Realen Nutzen hast, beim ganzen Rest: sobald du über 2gb kommst wird du dir nichts sehnlicheres wünchen als mehr GPU-Power!


----------



## -Kerby- (6. November 2014)

Also ich glaube schon, dass die 8GB Version kommen wird:
Nvidia to reveal GeForce GTX 970/980 with 8GB of memory in November or December | KitGuru
Sollte dies der Fall sein, ist das im Prinzip besser für SLI, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man länger seine Ruhe haben will.

Ich persönlich werde wohl bei 4GB bleiben, weil ich denke, dass die 8GB bestimmt teurer wird und die 350€ für ne Gigabyte genüge sind, wenn man SLI macht.
Außerdem spiele ich kein 4K (sehe einfach keinen Nutzen darin, aber nicht diskutieren, meine persönliche Ansicht) und werde maximal Downsampling bei 2880x1620 betreiben.
Es lässt sich aber wiedermal darüber streiten, ob die Auflösung diejenige ist, die den Speicher volllaufen lässt. Wenn dann werden es wohl die Texturen und Geometriedaten sein,
die den Speicher sprengen und noch mehr Sorgen mache ich mir bei den neuen 9xx von NVidia über die Speicheranbindung...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. November 2014)

Das neue Call of Duty leidet ja scheinbar noch an Treiberproblemen, bei den SLI Profil mein ich ; )

Wird überhaupt noch ein Spiel rauskommen das ohne Probleme läuft .... ist zur Zeit echt ein Hack and Slay zwischen VRam und Optimierung.


----------



## Dedde (10. November 2014)

mal ne doofe frage, manchmal sieht man sli sehr dicht beieinander, manchmal mit abstand. wie ist es nun "richtig?"


----------



## -Kerby- (10. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> mal ne doofe frage, manchmal sieht man sli sehr dicht beieinander, manchmal mit abstand. wie ist es nun "richtig?"


 
Wie soll man das verstehen "dicht beieinander"? Beim Vergleich der Leistung zur Single-GPU Konfi?


----------



## Dedde (10. November 2014)

http://www.maximumpc.com/files/imag..._fullsize/gallery/web-geforce_gtx_680_sli.jpg
http://1pcent.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/EVGA_GTX_680_Quad-SLI_sk3tch.jpg


----------



## -Kerby- (10. November 2014)

Naja, in einem 4-Way SLI Verband hast du keine Wahl mehr ^^ du wirst bestimmt keinen Platz mehr zwischen den Karten finden,
außer du verwendest Quad-SLI.
Dort werden dann auch nur noch Radiallüfter verwendet.
Wenn man kann, sollte man versuchen immer Platz zwischen den Karten zu haben.
Bei Axial sowieso, bei DHE kann man (sollten man aber nicht wen möglich) auch den Zwischenraum vernachlässigen.
Aber ein "richtig" gibt es nicht


----------



## Softy (10. November 2014)

Je höher der Abstand zwischen den Karten, desto besser. Irgendwie logisch, oder?  Je näher die Karten beieinander sind, desto wärmer wird die obere Karte.


----------



## Dedde (10. November 2014)

ok, da müsste ich bei mir mal ausmessen, wenn eine soundkarte steckt bei mir auch noch drin. plane aber höchstens 3.5cm breite für eine graka


----------



## Atent123 (10. November 2014)

Was glaubt ihr wie stark die Graka Temps bei einem Gehäuse wechsel auf das Air 540 sinken?


----------



## BertB (10. November 2014)

da du referenzkarten hast, vermutlich nicht sonderlich
das gehäuse ist aber toll


----------



## ThomasHAFX (11. November 2014)

AC; Unity 

Ist schon echt krass wie schlecht die 680er mit dem Spiel zurecht kommt, daweilen wäre der Unterschied zur 770er ja auch nicht wirklich groß.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (11. November 2014)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, denn die GTX 770 ist im Prinzip nur eine umgelabelte und etwas höher getaktete GTX 680


----------



## Dedde (11. November 2014)

Haha, wie wenn eine 780ti texturen nicht auf der höchsten stufe schafft. Dem schenke ich recht wenig glauben.  Außer sie verbrauchen 3.8 gb vram oder so 😝


----------



## ThomasHAFX (12. November 2014)

hab nen neuen 3D Mark 2011 Bench gemacht, mit dem neuen Treiber der draußn ist.
System ist aber nicht übertaktet. 
Wird Call of Duty eigentlich von der CPU limitiert, komme da im Singleplayer  selten über 100 fps hinaus.
Meistens sind so 75  und im Multiplayer bei 91~75 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3820 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV EXTREME


----------



## disc0cunt (13. November 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> ok, da müsste ich bei mir mal ausmessen, wenn eine soundkarte steckt bei mir auch noch drin. plane aber höchstens 3.5cm breite für eine graka



Ich stehe genau vor demselben Problem. Eine 3-Slot hohe GraKa kein Problem. 2 x 3-Slot hohe GraKa sehrwohl, da der Abstand zur oberen Karte wenn überhaupt nur 2-3 *mm* ist sofern ich eine 2. inno3D iChill Herculez X3 780ti einbauen möchte. Da die Karte aber in AUT nirgends mehr verfügbar ist werde ich auch auf GTX 970 im SLI Verband umsteigen. Dort aber nur noch max. Dualslot hohe Grafikkarten sodass ich einen freien Slot (PCIe x1) dazwischen habe. Wenn ich dann einen Slot dazwischen frei habe ist es trotzdem sinnvoll auf Referenzdesign mit Radiallüfter zu achten oder ist es dort schon weniger kritisch was die Temperaturen betrifft?
Wenn Referenzdesign, welche Karte könnt ihr empfehlen? Viel Auswahl gibt es da ja eh nicht 
Da ich noch nie eine Karte im Referenzdesign hatte, wo bläst der Radiallüfter die Abwärme hin? In Richtung Seitenpanel des PCs oder nach hinten zum Connectorpanel?


----------



## Dedde (13. November 2014)

Ich hätte meine inno3d bald zu verkaufen  aso.. Hast ja die ti... diese karten pusten alles.nach hinten raus.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. November 2014)

Ich werd mir wohl ne 970er holen, kann ich eigentlich 1x680er als Physik Karte drinnen lassen oder bringt das gar nichts ?

Und da hätte ich noch ne Frage, aber ist den ne 970er so Leistungsstark wie 2x680er ?


----------



## -Kerby- (13. November 2014)

kannst die physx drinn lassen, dann müssen sich sli karten damit nicht abquälen, wenn du natürlich eine rumliegen hast,
aber Neukauf wäre nicht unbedingt hilfreich.

Vergleiche einmal die 3dMark 11 Werte, auch wen ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das genügend aussagekräftig ist:
GeForce GTX 680 SLI review - DX11: 3DMark 11
Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 and 980 reference review - DX11: Futuremark 3DMark 11

680 SLI:     14463 points
single 970:  13548 points


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. November 2014)

Das eigentliche Problem ist eh nur der VRam, ist halt leider so bei Unity und Watch Dogs, wobei bei Watch Dogs nicht mal mein Ram vollkommen ausgelastet wird und das wohl eher am SLI Profil liegt, gibts den für Watch Dogs ein besseres Profil als Nvidia vorgibt ?

Mit einer 680er hab ich nur leichte Einbrüche bei ca.40 fps ~  alles auf max bis auf Texturen, sind auf hoch und Tempo.SSA.

Joa leider wird auch bissal der Wert verfläscht, da ja zur dieser Zeit ein anderer Grafikkarten Treiber installiert war ... aber so im Grund sind die 2x680er bis auf Vram Leistungsmässig stärker, wobei ich nicht weiß ob in höheren Auflösung das anders ist ....

Was ich ja nicht ganz verstehe ist in diesen Benchmark auch das eine 770er fast genau soviele Fps liefert als eine 690er ... also irgendwie fehlts da auch wieder an ordenlicher SLI optimierung so wie in Watch Dogs.

http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/htt...sassins_Creed_Unity-test-new-ac_1920_msaa.jpg


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. November 2014)

So hab nun AC Unity installiert, gleiches Problem wie bei Watch Dogs 

Mit 1er 680er kann ich das Spiel auf Ultra spielen, nur wenn ich SLI aktiv habe, habe ich zwar doppelt soviel Fps nur es stockt richtig. Komisch ist auch das manchmal der Himmel oder so flackert.... 

Kann das durch ne kaputte SLI Brücke sein oder von wo kann das den kommen ?


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2014)

Achte darauf FRAPS, EVGA Precision X, MSI Afterburner und alle anderen Tools, die die Framerate erfassen, abzuschalten. 

Gerade bei SLI wirken die sich bei AC:Unity extrem negativ aus.


----------



## svk66 (14. November 2014)

Schade dass der PC Release so doll in die Hose gegangen ist. In anderen Foren lese ich, dass mit den neuen Maxwell Grakas absolut keine Probleme entstehen, sobald man aber ne 680 oder ne 580 laufen lässt fallen die FPS auf mickrige Werte die nicht mehr mit der geringeren Leistung der Grakas zu entschuldigen ist. Ich habe absolut garnichts gegen Hardwarehungrige Spiele, diese sollten aber so gut optimiert sein, dass man zumindest auf niedrigen Einstellungen noch mit Grakas von vor 2-3 Jahren spielen könnte. Ich rieche da eine "versteckte" Marketingstrategie die verkäufe der neuen Generation von Nvidia so doll anzukurbeln, dass bei dem Release der neuen AMD Karten alle potentiellen Käufer schon eine Maxwell Graka besitzen, da sie nicht mit 25 fps bei akt. Spielen rumgammeln möchten.

Anderes Thema: Ich hab ne GTX 580 und wollte demnächst auf ein SLI Gespann von 2 970er umsteigen. Ich hab aber noch nie persönlich Erfahrungen mit SLI gemacht. Wollte dann auch gerne in Downgescaleten 4k zocken bis dann ein neuer 4k Monitor kommt. Gibt es noch Mikroruckler? Muss ich etwas anderes beachten als den hohen Stromverbrauch, einem geeigneten Netzteil und einem SLI fähigen Board?

mfg svk

A propos Hardwarehungrige Spiele: Ich hab damals Crysis auf ner 9500 GT gezuckelt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. November 2014)

So neue 970er eingebaut statt den 2x680er, jetzt läuft AC:Unity bei 55~65 Fps mit FXAA auf Max ohne Einbrüche.


----------



## Westcoast (14. November 2014)

2GB vram sind einfach zuwenig für AC:Unity. da müssen mehr texturen geladen werden in den speicher, wenn man sich die größe der städte anschaut und die vielzahl der menschen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. November 2014)

Tjo hätte ich das vor paar Jahren mal gewusst das 2GB nimmer für fullHD ausreichen werden, hätte damals auch niemand geglaubt 

Die neuen Konsolen sind schuld, um so schlimmer ist das diese ja nicht mal genug Leistung haben und next Gen Titel in 1080 P bei 60 Fps darzustellen.

Im Vorfeld bei der PS4 Con, wurd noch groß behauptet die PS4 ist so Leistungsstark und jetzt schafft es ja nicht mal 20 Fps ._. 
Für alle Konsoljeros hoffe ich das sies gepacht bekommen 
Ich würd die schuld der schwachen CPU zuschieben bei den Consolen^^


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2014)

Hier für alles welche sich mit einer GTX970 SLI zufrieden geben und ein gutes DHE System wollen:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » Caseking GeForce GTX 970 CWR Edition, 4096 MB GDDR5


----------



## Softy (15. November 2014)

Bisschen teuer  

Die GTX 970 produziert eh kaum Abwärme, da hätte ich keine Bedenken, 2 Karten mit Radiallüftern zu nehmen.


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Bisschen teuer
> 
> Die GTX 970 produziert eh kaum Abwärme, da hätte ich keine Bedenken, 2 Karten mit Radiallüftern zu nehmen.


 
Stimmt, an sich der gleiche Preis wie ich für die 980 bezahlt habe...

Kühler ist aber klasse und mir gefällt das Designe um welten besser als alle Custum Modelle.

Mir würde es nur noch gefallen wenn man den Heatpipe-Block gegen einen Vapor-Champber-Block (Titan...) wechseln könnte...

Ich bin im moment dabei zu überlegen mein System in ein Silverstone Raven zu packen, diese Bauweise müsste SLI doch sehr zugute kommen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Cleriker (15. November 2014)

Ja, musste sie theoretisch. Da du aber eh DHE-Kühler verwendest, würde sich das bei dir wohl wenig bemerkbar machen.
Nur die Abwärme der Platine der unteren Karte, würde dann gut abgeführt werden. Wie hoch ist denn momentan der Temperatur Unterschied zwischen deinen Karten?


----------



## arcDaniel (15. November 2014)

Der unterschied ist etwa 7grad, es würde mich schon freuen wenn man verschiedene Lüfterprofile für die Karten erstellen könnte (ohne Bios Mod)


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Ist es eigentlich möglich SLI oder Crossfire je nach Spiel automatisch zu nutzen oder nur eine Karte?
Sprich ich starte Skyrim (hat ja Probleme mit zwei Karten in Verbindung mit einer enb) und es startet nur mit einer Karte, bei zb BF4 werden dann beide Karten genutzt?


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2014)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich SLI oder Crossfire je nach Spiel automatisch zu nutzen oder nur eine Karte?
> Sprich ich starte Skyrim (hat ja Probleme mit zwei Karten in Verbindung mit einer enb) und es startet nur mit einer Karte, bei zb BF4 werden dann beide Karten genutzt?


 
Du kannst für jedes Spiel die SLI Einstellungen selbst ändern.

Wenn du Probleme mit einem SLI Profil hast, kannst du auf Single-GPU umstellen
Wenn ein Spiel kein SLI Profil hat, kannst du versuchen SLI zu erzwingen, geht aber nur selten wirklich gut...


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Ok, mal kurz gesucht, bei den meisten Spielen die ich nutze gibts Profile. 
Weist zufällig ob das auch mit Crossfire geht? Schwanke grade zwischen zwei GTX 780 und zwei 290ern


----------



## arcDaniel (16. November 2014)

Rabauke schrieb:


> Ok, mal kurz gesucht, bei den meisten Spielen die ich nutze gibts Profile.
> Weist zufällig ob das auch mit Crossfire geht? Schwanke grade zwischen zwei GTX 780 und zwei 290ern


 
Glaube ja, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.

In der Skalierung nehmen beide Systeme sich mittlerweile nicht mehr viel, sprich welches System besser funktioniert hängt stark von den jeweiligen Spielen ab.

Was für die GTX780 spricht, ist, dass du hier einen super DHE-Kühler bekommen kannst, wärend bei AMD nur Custums gut sind, was wieder für MGPU nicht Optimal ist, zumal die 290 nicht zu den kühlsten gehört. Das DHE-Refernzmodell von AMD ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.

Ausser du willst sowieso eine Wasserkühlung, dass ist es wieder egal...


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Ja, würden Wasserkühler drauf kommen. Immer dieses Kopfzerbrechen 
Hab grade jeweils eine 290 und eine GTX 780 hier, und einzeln schenken die sich mal gar nix.


----------



## J4ckH19h (16. November 2014)

Ist die Antwort im FAQ zum NV Mischbetrieb noch aktuell dass sich z.B. im speziellen Fall eine 660ti und eine 760 nicht für SLI eignen, sondern maximal als Physx Combo?


----------



## -Kerby- (16. November 2014)

J4ckH19h schrieb:


> Ist die Antwort im FAQ zum NV Mischbetrieb noch aktuell dass sich z.B. im speziellen Fall eine 660ti und eine 760 nicht für SLI eignen, sondern maximal als Physx Combo?


 
So is es und nicht anders 

Was heißen soll: man kann nicht zwei unterschiedliche Grafikkarten miteinander im SLI betreiben.


----------



## J4ckH19h (16. November 2014)

Thx


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Möchte nicht gleich ne Kaufberatung aufmachen, aber zu was würdet ihr mir raten: Zwei 290er oder zwei 780? Preislich schenkt sich das nicht viel, bei AMD wäre es der Vorteil der 4Gb, bei der GTX (denke ich) der etwas geringere Verbrauch und Sachen wie Downsampling (einfacher als bei AMD). Als Unterbau hab ich einen 3820 auf einem Rampage Formula, Netzteil wird dann ein passendes dazu gekauft. würde halt gerne mal ein Dual GPU System haben


----------



## -Kerby- (16. November 2014)

Hmm ich finde, dass ist sehr eindeutig.
2x R9 290, wegem dem Speicher und dem Preis.
Die 780er nur, wenn dir Downsampling total wichtig ist.

Es hängt halt größtenteils von dir ab, zu was du mehr tendierst 
Was sagt dein Bauchgefühl?


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Mein Bauch rennt im Kreis
Downsampling nutz ich grad mit der gtx, aber werde nächste Jahr nen wqhd Monitor für sehr kleines Geld bekommen, dann zieht das Argument auch nicht mehr


----------



## -Kerby- (16. November 2014)

Dann meiner Meinung nach die R9 290, einfach weil Leistung ziemlich identisch und mehr Speicher, was wichtig ist bei der Auflösung und
zukünftigen Spielen. Zu Crossfire kann ich dir nix sagen, hatte unterschiedliche Meinungen zu der Thematik, was nun besser ist...
Ich hole mir ein 970er SLI-Gespann, aber habe einfach aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus entschieden, da ich sonst noch verrückt werde.
Die 780er sind einfach noch zu teuer.

Beispiel Mindfactory:
 R9 290 
 GTX 780


----------



## Rabauke (16. November 2014)

Der preis spricht klar für amd! 
Als ich mich das letzte mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt hab hieß es noch das sli ausgereifter ist, aber das hat sich inzwischen gebessert, oder?


----------



## Bunny211 (16. November 2014)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage bezgl SLI. Ich hab momentan eine *MSI Geforce GTX770 2GB GDDR5* verbaut. Habe nun ein Angebot bekommen für genau die gleiche Grafikkarte.

Nun meine Frage: bringt es etwas, diese *2 Grafikkarten im SLI* laufen zu lassen gegenüber einer *GTX 970/980*? Oder lieber gleich eine *GTX970/980* oder sogar eine *R9 290X* kaufen?

Freue mich über hilfreiche Tipps


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2014)

Zwei GTX 770 sind natürlich schneller. Der einzige Haken sind halt die 2GB Vram.
Hier hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (16. November 2014)

Also ich bin auch nur von meinen 2x680ern auf ne 970er umgestiegen wegen des Video Rams, Preis Leistung mässig ist es denk ich mal einer der besten  und man ist nicht auf SLI Profile angewiesen.


----------



## MrMorgan (17. November 2014)

Würde mittlerweile auch mehr aus vram achten. 2gb könnten für viele kommende Titel grenzwertig sein. Je nach Auflösung.


----------



## Erwin97 (18. November 2014)

Reicht ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt für ein GTX 970 SLI?
Die CPU ist ein Intel Core i7 4770K@4,2 GHz. 

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich nicht unbedingt ein neues Netzteil kaufen will.


----------



## Softy (18. November 2014)

Wenn Du nicht übermäßig übertakten willst, reicht das schon aus: GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im SLI-Test

Bei dem Test kannst Du noch mind. 50 Watt abziehen, weil die mit einem i7-3960X testen.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2014)

Erwin97 schrieb:


> Reicht ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 mit 550 Watt für ein GTX 970 SLI?
> Die CPU ist ein Intel Core i7 4770K@4,2 GHz.
> 
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich nicht unbedingt ein neues Netzteil kaufen will.


 
Reicht problemlos.
Aber daran denken dass du die beiden Karten auch an beide Rails anschließt und nicht beide Karten an eine Rail. 
Handbuch lesen.


----------



## Erwin97 (18. November 2014)

Das freut mich jetzt. 

Handbuchleser wissen immer mehr.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. November 2014)

Ist es normal das meine Karte auf 1405 Mhz taktet, angegben sind nur 1355 Boost ?


----------



## d_ti (19. November 2014)

Ist normal, die 1355 MHz sind nur der garantierte Takt. In der Regel fällt der Boost aber höher aus, wie bei dir.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. November 2014)

Ich würd gerne mal nen Test sehen wieviel  Unterschied an FPS von einer 970er zu der Zotac die ich habe bringt... hab zwar nen Benchmark gesehen das die Zotac mit einer 780Ti ziemlich gleich aufliegt aber so nen direkt vergleich zwischen ner 980er und 970er zu ner übertakteten Karte habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 

Wieviel Fps kann man da so im Schnitt rechnen bei dieser Übertaktung ?


----------



## BertB (19. November 2014)

die nvividas takten seit der einführung des boost immer etwas mehr, als im katalog behauptet


----------



## ThomasHAFX (19. November 2014)

Naja ich dachte die Zotac bringt bissal mehr Fps, so hoch wie sie übertaktet ist ... vieleicht bringt sies ja eh nur  übertakte ich nie Karten und hab kein vergleich zu ner normalen 970er.


----------



## BertB (19. November 2014)

1405MHz ist aber schon viel ohne selbst hand anzulegen,

1500+X wäre vermutlich ohne spannungserhöhung drin


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. November 2014)

Kommt mir aber trotzdem sehr wenig vor wenn ich mir so manches Youtube Video angucke, wobei die meisten dabei auch immer die CPU übertaktet haben und meine CPU ja nur 3.6~3.8 Ghz taktet.


----------



## Dedde (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist das mit den sli Brücken?  Ich hab eine von meinem mobo. Gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## BertB (3. Dezember 2014)

von der leistung her glaub nicht,

gibt welche, die schicker aussehen,
sind aber glaub ansonsten unnötig
http://geizhals.de/evga-pro-sli-bridge-3-way-2-way-100-3w-0031-lr-a1050618.html
als beispiel,
gibts auch für 2-way

ganz schön teuer auch

die vom mainboard ist aber standard


----------



## Dedde (3. Dezember 2014)

Also die,  die ich habe ist eben steif. Das heißt die Abstände zu den grakas müssen  genau passen. Sollte so eine sli bridge nicht viel eher bei den grakas beiliegen, anstatt den mobos?


----------



## BertB (3. Dezember 2014)

das liegt wohl  daran, dass nur sli zertifizierte boards auch sli betreiben sollen (können?)

bei amd liegen die brücken üblicherweise den karten bei,
crossfire läuft aber auch auf viel mehr boards (oft dann halt ungleichmäßiger)

meine brücke ist eher labberig, geht für 2 oder 3 slots abstand,
war bei nem msi z87 gd65 dabei


----------



## wolflux (5. Dezember 2014)

Kennt sich jemand damit aus ob man für SLI auch eine GTX780 Ti und eine GTX980 im Verbund betreiben kann? 
wolflux


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Grafikchips wieso sollte das gehen? Alleine der Vram passt schon nicht...


----------



## Murdoch (5. Dezember 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand damit aus ob man für SLI auch eine GTX780 Ti und eine GTX980 im Verbund betreiben kann?
> wolflux


Ja geht aber nur im 3 Fach sli mit einer AMD r9 dabei. [emoji3] 

Ne mal im ernst, das kannst du auch überall bei den Herstellern nachlesen


----------



## wolflux (5. Dezember 2014)

Ok, war fast klar aber nicht 100% tig weil ich davon keinen Schimmer habe. Mann kann ja nicht alles wissen; p
Gruß


----------



## Murdoch (5. Dezember 2014)

Ne aber wie gesagt zu solch Sachen findet man am meisten sinnvolle Infos bei den Herstellern. 

Da vermeidet man dann auch quatsch oder halbwissen.


----------



## wolflux (5. Dezember 2014)

Das nächste mal werde ich so etwas nicht fragen. 
Entschuldigung


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin's Leutz, kann es sein das die NV-Treiber immer noch nicht ausgereift sind?  Wenn ich mir GTX970 SLI youtube Videos anschaue, Microruckels ja ordentlich. Das hatte ich mit meinen Ex- 680er nicht. Nur anfangs von FC3, wo noch die SLI compatibility Bits mit'm Inspector angepasst werden mussten damit es flutschte.


----------



## -Kerby- (5. Dezember 2014)

Scheint mir persönlich auch so. Aber auch bei Einzelkarten gibt es merkwürdige Ruckler, wenn auch schwer erkennbar.
Glaube, da ist noch nicht alles bestens optimiert seitens NVidia.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Dezember 2014)

Liegt glaub eher am HDD und SSD kombi, meine persönliche Meinung.
Wenn Spiel auf der HDD liegt und SSD die Festplatte ist wo die Autospeicherung durchgeführt wird, da kommts immer zu stockern


----------



## wolflux (5. Dezember 2014)

FAIL, Sorry


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2014)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Moin's Leutz, kann es sein das die NV-Treiber immer noch nicht ausgereift sind?  Wenn ich mir GTX970 SLI youtube Videos anschaue, Microruckels ja ordentlich. Das hatte ich mit meinen Ex- 680er nicht. Nur anfangs von FC3, wo noch die SLI compatibility Bits mit'm Inspector angepasst werden mussten damit es flutschte.



Bei mir ruckelt kein YouTube Video. Es gibt aber 1000 Ursachen, die zum Ruckeln bei Video-Wiedergabe führen können. Die meisten liegen an installierter Software und Einstellungen. 

Aber schalt doch mal SLI aus und schau, ob es dann immer noch ruckelt.


----------



## Sunjy (8. Dezember 2014)

konnte bei meinen beiden EVGA 970 GTX den Core und Memtakt je um 200 Mhz anheben.. alles darüber bringt bildfehler.. bzw blackscreen. die Core Voltage bekomme ich ohne Mod Bios wohl nicht noch weiter nach oben oder?


----------



## PcGamer512 (10. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht irgendeiner erklären wie der SLI Betrieb genau funktioniert?
Bekomme bald eine 2 Grafikkarte aber weiß nicht wie das nun funktioniert.
Man braucht ja PCIE stecker aber ich hab die 2 anschlüsse schon verbraucht am netzteil und meine grafikkarte hat 2x6 pinstecker.
Wie kann ich die 2 Grafikkarte denn anschließen?
Und wie funktioniert dann der weitere Betrieb in Spielen, also wie schaltet man die 2 hinzu?


----------



## Der Maniac (10. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal muss dein Netzteil genügend Leistung haben, je nach Karten können das schonmal bis zu 1kW sein (Triple SLI), bei Dual (2) können 650 Watt ausreichen, 750+ is meistens besser, um "Notreserven" zu haben. Wenn dein Netzteil nur 2 6-Pin Stecker hat, wird die Leistung wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen. Guck doch mal nach was du für ein Netzteil hast (sollte es kein Markenhersteller sein, hol dir auf jeden Fall ein neues mit genügend Leistung). 

Beim SLI selber müssen die beiden Grafikkarten in die PCIe x16 Slots deines Boards, andere werden nicht funktionieren. Die Anbindung der Karten muss mindestens PCIe x8 sein, x4 sperrt Nvidia aufgrund zu geringer Datenrate aus. Und du brauchst logischerweise die SLI Brücke, um die beiden Karten zu verbinden. Aktivieren kannst du SLI dann im Treiber, sobald alles richtig angeschlossen ist und der Treiber installiert ist (momentan: 344.75 für Karten < 970). 

Poste am besten mal deine aktuelle Rechnerkonfiguration, also CPU, Mobo, jetzige und zukünftig zusätzliche Graka, Netzteil (wenn du keine Angaben dazu findest mach ein Bild vom Aufkleber drauf, der sollte ungefähr so aussehen *klick* ). Ram und alles andere ist vorerst uninteressant!


----------



## PcGamer512 (10. Dezember 2014)

http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2011/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-530w-cm-tn8.jpg
Der grüne und rote anschluss ist jeweils besetzt.

i5 3470
gtx 760 Palit Jetstream 2gb
Asrock Z77 Pro3
BeQuiet L8 530W

2 graka die vielleicht kommt ist ebenfalls eine gtx 760.
Das Netzteil sollte das eigentlich schaffen mein Pc verbraucht in spielen sowieso nicht wirklich viel.
Ein neues Netzteil wäre natürlich mist, da es erstens noch relativ neu ist und zweitens wieder ne menge an geld kostet.
Wenn es umbedingt gebraucht wird welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, aber schon leise)
Würdet ihr das dann überhaupt mit der 2 gtx 760 empfehlen oder nicht wieviel % mehrleistung ergibt sich da ca?


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem Board kannst Du SLI schon mal knicken. Läuft nicht. Du brauchst ein Board mit x8/x8 Anbindung der PCIe-Slots an die CPU. Mal abesehen davon, dass SLI mit 2 lowend Grafikkarten mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringen würde.


----------



## PcGamer512 (10. Dezember 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit dem Board kannst Du SLI schon mal knicken. Läuft nicht. Du brauchst ein Board mit x8/x8 Anbindung der PCIe-Slots an die CPU. Mal abesehen davon, dass SLI mit 2 lowend Grafikkarten mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringen würde.



Dann kann ich es wohl lassen.
Ok ist ja nicht schlimm nur hab an diese sachen garnicht gedacht.
Dann werde ich mir halt nächstes Jahr wenn die richtigen DX 12 Grafikkarten auf den Markt kommen, davon eine gönnen 
Die 970 ist zwar auch interessant aber warten hat noch nie geschadet, die spiele laufen ja alle noch mit einigen ausnahmen auf ultra settings 

Edit: Seitwann ist die gtx 760 denn eine lowend grafikkarte? 
Also ich bin bis auf die nervige Lautstärke super zufrieden.


----------



## Softy (10. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Edit: Seitwann ist die gtx 760 denn eine lowend grafikkarte?



Joa, lowend war etwas übertrieben, die GTX 760 ist eher untere Mittelklasse.


----------



## Dedde (12. Dezember 2014)

Hab grad mal eine Frage.  Baue heute Abend meine zwei 970er rein. Die sli Brücke kann ich an zwei Stellen der graka einstecken.  Ist das wurscht welche stelle? Bild kann ich grad net posten. Pcgh app geht nimmer


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist egal, wo Du die SLI-Brücke einsteckst. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 2 SLI-Brücken ein paar mehr Pünktchen in Benchmarks bringen. Falls Du also noch ne 2. Brücke irgendwo rumliegen hast, kannst Du auch beide Brücken einbauen.


----------



## Dedde (12. Dezember 2014)

Ok danke. Hab nur eine. Aus Benchmark punkten mach ich mir nix. Wenn dann fps


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2014)

Das mit den fps habe ich nocht nicht getestet  Wird aber keinesfalls ein spürbarer Unterschied sein.


----------



## Der Maniac (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab da grad auch mal ne frage, da ich heute durch zufall 2 970er bekommen habe, geht mein 680er SLI jetzt in Rente. Hat hier irgendjemand Benchmarkvergleiche zwischen nem 680er SLI und nem 970er SLI? Idealerweise noch mit nem Prozessor, der mit meinem vergleichbar ist.

Google findet für mich da nichts passendes... Oder ich bin mal wieder zu blöd um das richtig zu benutzen...^^


----------



## Deimos (19. Dezember 2014)

Grob geschätzt wirst du wohl um 30-50% Mehrleistung haben, je nach Setting. 

Btw, hat jemand in der aktuellen Generation mal umfrangreiche Tri-SLI / TriFire Benchmarks mit etwas ausgereifteren Treibern (d.h. nicht gleich frisch zum Launch) gesehen? 
Ist das nach wie vor mehr oder weniger useless?


----------



## Sunjy (19. Dezember 2014)

Das würde mich auch sehr jucken. Da 2 970 für Tripple Monitoring einfach echt noch zu wenig Power haben.  Wenn mir eine dritte mittlerweile 75% Plus Leistung bringen würde dann wär das ja schonmal sehr fein. 

Wäre sehr interressant zu wissen ob sich da mit den neuen Treibern bei AMD und Nvidia was getan hat.


----------



## Ebrithil (19. Dezember 2014)

LinusTechTips hatte vor ein paar Tagen einen Vergleich 3x 970 vs 2x980, da haben die 970er ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten.


----------



## unLieb (22. Dezember 2014)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage zu NVIDIA-SLI. Stimmt es dass sich der VRAM seit der 900er Serie verdoppeln lässt? Oder will mir da jemand einen Bären aufbinden?


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

unLieb schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage zu NVIDIA-SLI. Stimmt es dass sich der VRAM seit der 900er Serie verdoppeln lässt? Oder will mir da jemand einen Bären aufbinden?


Geht nicht. Ging nie. Wird nie gehen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Dezember 2014)

Bären. Hat sich nicht geändert, das VRAM muss für jede Karte getrennt vorhanden sein. Das wird sich auch nicht so ohne weiteres je ändern.


----------



## unLieb (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich zitiere mal: 



> Seit der 700er-Serie ist es in den Treibereinstellungen möglich den VRAM zu teilen (wenn er die selbe Größe hat (z. B. 1,5 GB) haben wir dann den doppelten Betrag - Aber Achtung, nur via SLI-Bridge und beide Lanes bei 16x oder mehr). Der DXDiag-Screen wird dir zwar gegenteiliges behaupten, jedoch werden Texturen von Spielen (welche die Treiberunterstützung von nvidia haben (ich bleib mal bei nvidia)) in den VRAM beider Karten geladen. Ich kann dir jetzt leider keinen Foto-Beweis geben, da ich über die Feiertage nicht in der Nähe von Beweisen rumsitze.


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

@unLieb
Also das ist mir neu, kannst du mir verraten wo man das Einstellen kann? oO


----------



## Grestorn (22. Dezember 2014)

Von dieser Einstellung habe ich noch nie gehört und auch noch nie etwas gesehen. Die SLI Brücke ist auch viel zu langsam um das VRAM zu sharen.


----------



## unLieb (22. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich dir nicht verraten da die Aussage ja nicht von mir stammt und ich auch keine NVDIA-Karte haben.


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

Dann behaupte ich mal das das nicht stimmt, so eine Einstellung habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo gesehen


----------



## unLieb (22. Dezember 2014)

Fand das nämlich auch etwas merkwürdig. Wäre natürlich der Kracher wenn NVIDIA eine solche Funktion hätte. Kann es mir aber irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Normalerweise würde ich eine solche Person als "Troll" ignorieren, aber da diese Person behauptet für einen Hardware-Partner von NVIDIA zu arbeiten dachte ich, ich frag mal nach.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Dezember 2014)

*Hat man bei der Nutzung von zwei Grafikkarten dann auch doppelt so viel VRAM zu Verfügung?
*


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Nominell liefern zwei Karten zwar dann  beispielsweise 2x1 GB VRAM, da der VRAM beider Karten aber mit  identischen Daten gefüllt wird, bleiben effektiv nur 1x1 GB VRAM  nutzbar.
> Man kann sich das so vorstellen als ob man zwei Blätter Papier mit dem  gleichen Inhalt voll schreibt. Man hat zwar dann eigentlich zwei  Blätter, die Menge an Informationen ist aber nicht größer als bei einem  Blatt.



Der Startpost ist schon ein Mysterium


----------



## unLieb (22. Dezember 2014)

Als wenn ich das nicht wüsste!

Aber hättest du mal weitergelesen, dann hättest du gemerkt dass es einen Grund hat dass ich dies noch mal hinterfragt habe.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Dezember 2014)

Wäre schön wenn es sowas mal geben würde. 

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich meine 2 7870 am laufen. An sich laufen die echt gut! Aber man merkt leider hier und da, der Vram ist mit 2GB ein bisschen wenig für die Karte. 

In Battlefield 4 läuft mir der Ram voll und ich bekomme kleine Ruckler rein. Aber was solls, ansonten läuft alles. 

Wie warum werden bei euch so die GPUs und wie habt ihr die Lüfter geregelt?


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

Joa also bei BF4 in 4k laufen mir auch meine 4GB voll wenn ich MSAA zuschalte, selbst mit 4xMSAA wäre ich mit ~70fps noch im Spielbaren Bereich allerdings habe ich dann diese Nachladeruckler, ohne MSAA dümpel ich mit 100+FPS durch die Gegend, aber wenigstens hab ich dann nur 3,2GB VRam Auslastung.
Meine Temperaturen liegen so bei ~45° aber ist auch unter Wasser.


----------



## owei (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ein Crossfire-System mit 2 5770ern auf einen Samsung U28D590 UHD-Monitor und einen kleinen Eizo-Zweitmonitor. Die Maximale Bildschirmauflösung über den 1.1 Displayport ist momentan 2560x1440 auf dem UHD. Ich habe vor kurzem mit Catalyst gecheckt was die Grafikkarten so machen während ESO läuft und es stellte sich heraus, dass nur eine aktiv war, die zweite war idle. Neueste Treiber und Crossfire istaktiviert. Was läuft falsch?


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast du beide Bildschirme an der gleichen Grafikkarte angeschlossen?


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wann die 980 mit 8GB Ram erscheint.

Und mal fix nen Link zu Benchmarks 780ti//Titan Black vs 980?

Danke


----------



## owei (23. Dezember 2014)

ja, wie vorgegeben alles an einer Karte angeschlossen. Es gibt beim Monitor auch noch die PIP/PBP Möglichkeit d.h. ich könnte den Monitor als zwei Monitore agieren lassen, Das hab ich über HDMI mit einem zusätzlichen HDMI-Kabel an der 2. Karte schon versucht, funktioniert nicht.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi, hätte da mal ne Frage.

Hab schon in mehreren Themen gelesen das für die meisten aktuellen (und kommenden) AAA-Titel mindestens 4GB VRAM notwendig sind.
Ich hab aktuell eine 770 mit 2GB.

Meine Frage ist: kann ich die mit einer 2. 770er die 4GB VRAM hat im SLI nutzen oder bremst das dann irgendwo?
Und wird der Speicher wirklich pro GPU genutzt oder hat im SLI dann die 1. GPU auch auf den Speicher der 2. GPU zugriff sodass dann daraus 6GB werden?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

2 Grafikkarten mit 2 GB VRam ergeben nicht 4GB VRam sondern 2x 2GB

Eine Karte mit 4GB RAm im SLI zu nutzen funttioniert entweder garnicht oder die 2 GB Karte wird zum Flaschenhals


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (23. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> 2 Grafikkarten mit 2 GB VRam ergeben nicht 4GB VRam sondern 2x 2GB
> 
> Eine Karte mit 4GB RAm im SLI zu nutzen funttioniert entweder garnicht oder die 2 GB Karte wird zum Flaschenhals



Das weiß ich schon...nur 2x2GB sind summa summarum 4GB, oder?!? 

Ich hatte noch nie ein SLI darum wollte ich mich vorher mal informieren.
Also lasse ich das mit dem SLI und warte auf eine 6GB 980


----------



## Anticrist (23. Dezember 2014)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Das weiß ich schon...nur 2x2GB sind summa summarum 4GB, oder?!?



Max Payne 3 zB zeigt bei mir an, das ich 12GB Vram hätte 




> Also lasse ich das mit dem SLI und warte auf eine 6GB 980



Ich schließe mich an


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (23. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Max Payne 3 zB zeigt bei mir an, das ich 12GB Vram hätte



Hast du ja auch in summe? Klar du hast nur 6GB / GPU aber das System zeigt das halt addiert an.
Ist ja ähnlich wie beim RAM: 2x4GB wird mir auch als 8GB und nicht als 2x4GB im System angezeigt.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. Dezember 2014)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Das weiß ich schon...nur 2x2GB sind summa summarum 4GB, oder?!?
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie ein SLI darum wollte ich mich vorher mal informieren.
> Also lasse ich das mit dem SLI und warte auf eine 6GB 980


Wenn du 2 Opel Corsa hast dann fährst du auch nicht doppelt so schnell. Sondern die 2 Autos teilen sich die Strecke.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2014)

Welche Games bis Shadow of Mordor brauchen den 6GB Vram in normaler 1080~1440p Auflösung ?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

AC:U, FarCry 4

Ich denke, nahezu alle kommenden NextGen Games mit OpenWorld. Ich wette auch GTA V. Die Leute werden die 8 GB der Konsolen schon voll nutzen.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. Dezember 2014)

Nur das die 8GB der Konsolen nicht nur VRAM sondern auch den normalen Ram beinhalten von daher dürfte da eigentlich nicht so viel an Verbrauch bei rum kommen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

Klar, aber die Spiele kommen in der Regel mit weit weniger als 2 GB Hauptspeicher aus (speziell wenn man die Texturen nicht auch nochmal im RAM halten muss, was beim PC die Regel ist). Also hat man auf den Konsolen schon deutlich mehr als 4 GB an echtem Textur- und Framespeicher zur Verfügung. 

Deswegen sind Grafikkarten mit 6 oder besser noch 8 GB VRAM dringend notwendig!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2014)

Also bei AC:U hatte ich 3.5 GB  auf Ultra Settings
Far Cry 4 habe ich leider nicht

Bei Watch Dogs mit  bei 4K Auflösung warens auch so 3.5 GB Vram mit TSAA.

Aber auf den neuen Konsolen gibts doch eh arge Probleme mit den Bildraten, vor allem bei Unity solls ja erhebliche Probleme geben. Ich  habs nur so gehört das es so sein soll, ich weiß nicht ob sie das mit dieser Patcherei schon verbessert haben.

Es scheint ja an der CPU zu liegen die auf den neuen Konsolen ja irgendwie nur bei 1.6Ghz laufen soll, so hätte ich das mal gelesen.

Bei Witcher 3 werden wirs dann sehen, ich denke mal das Spiel wird das Spiel was ziemlich auf dem Leistungindex von AC:Unity stehen wird, gab ja im Vorfeld auch das Problem das sie die Bildraten nicht halten konnten und irgendwie einen neuen Code geschrieben haben damit diese Bildraten auch nimmer so leicht einbrechen.
Ich glaub da freuen sich viele hier im Forum auf das Game  und die Hardware Anforderungen.

Aber Dragon Age hat ja auch gezeigt was man mit einer guten Engine hin bekommt,habs inzwischen auch durchgespielt und es war wirklich Grafisch eines der schönsten Games der letzten Jahre


----------



## Grestorn (23. Dezember 2014)

Dragon Age Inquisition kommt grafisch m.E. nicht im entferntesten an AC:U ran (auch wenn es zweifellos gut aussieht). Und es ist auch kein echtes OpenWorld-Game. AC:U hat mehr Varianz an Texturen und Objekten auf 100m Laufstrecke als ein ganzer Level in DA:I.

Auf 2560x1440p sind meine 4GB VRAM voll ausgelastet in AC:U (mit FXAA).


----------



## ThomasHAFX (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja oki, ich hab bei AC Unity auf normalen 1080p gezockt und da hatte ich die 3.5 GB. 

Aber auf einer Konsole wäre so eine Auflösung ja auch nicht mal möglich bei AC:  Unity, daher könnte ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen, vor allem weil ja die meisten AAA  Games eh mehr auf die Konsole optimiert werden und der PC dadurch irgendwie untergeht.

Aber mit AC:Unity wollte man ja auch zeigen was technisch möglich ist, hat ja immer noch arge Leistungsprobleme das Game, leider.

Mfg


----------



## Todesklinge (27. Dezember 2014)

Huhu!

Ich spiele auch seit längerem (eigentlich seit dem Kauf) mit dem Gedanken von 2x AMD Grafikkarten. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich damit auch viel vergnügen haben werde, abgesehen von den großen Stromkosten.

Mein System:

CPU: i7 4770k (4ghz)
Mainboard: Asus Formula VI, z87, LG 1150
RAM: (2x4) 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR 3 1600
Speicher: SSD 830 Samsung
Grafikkarte: Asus 280x DC2 Top
Netzteil: be quite Pure Power 730W



Ich könnte 2x Asus 280x DC2 nehmen oder eine GTX 970, wobei das letzte in der Anschaffung teurer wäre, jedoch ist das erstere auch in der Leistungsaufnahme deutlich höher.


Was meint ihr, haut das 2 GPU so derbe viel raus?


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2014)

Du solltest das Netzteil rauswerfen wenn du eine zweite Grafikkarte kaufen willst da das Pure Power technisch betrachtet Elektroschrott ist.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Dezember 2014)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Ich spiele auch seit längerem (eigentlich seit dem Kauf) mit dem Gedanken von 2x AMD Grafikkarten. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich damit auch viel vergnügen haben werde, abgesehen von den großen Stromkosten.
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt wurde solltest du dir dann ein neues Netzteil kaufen, das schlägt ordentlich zu buche, ferner kannst du deine 280X auch verkaufen, das bringt zusätzliches Geld in die Kasse.

Die zwei 280X sollten wohl schneller sein, allerdings nur wenn die Treiber gut optimiert sind (da ist AMD nicht so gut), ferner hast du Microruckler. Die GTX 970 hat PhysX, die Leistung in allen Spielen und obendrein noch mehr RAM.

Ich persönlich würde mir die GTX 970 kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2014)

Und ich würde warten was AMD bringen wird.
So schlecht ist die 280X ja nicht. Die reicht noch aus bis zum Release der R9 390.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich würde warten was AMD bringen wird.
> So schlecht ist die 280X ja nicht. Die reicht noch aus bis zum Release der R9 390.



Dann stinken die zwei 280X natürlich endgültig ab, allerdings sind noch ein paar Monate hin, ob er solange warten will?

Natürlich bringt einem das zu der Weisheit das es sich selten lohnt auf SLI oder CF zu warten.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (28. Dezember 2014)

ich würde mir keine 970 / 980 kaufen, den die R 390 X oder auch 980 ti oder titan 2 werden Stärker werden. Und die 970 / 980 ist nicht andres als eine light karte wie die 680 karten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. Dezember 2014)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> ich würde mir keine 970 / 980 kaufen, den die [...] 980 ti oder titan 2 werden Stärker werden.



Dat Feststellung Wow.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Dezember 2014)

Wann kommt der Vollausbau des aktuellen Chips?


----------



## Grestorn (28. Dezember 2014)

Man kann sich auch jetzt eine GTX 980 kaufen und sie wieder gegen eine Titan 2 / R 390 austauschen, wenn diese rauskommt. Ich denke, die GTX 980 wird bis dahin nicht nennenswert an Wert verlieren.

Ich finde die 980 absolut ausreichend von der Leistung her. Nur der Speicher ist mir deutlich zu klein. Könnte ruhig doppelt so groß sein.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Dezember 2014)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wann kommt der Vollausbau des aktuellen Chips?



So was man so hört wird es beim Big Maxwell wohl Ende 2015 werden, wenn alles klappt wie geplant.

Die Titan 2 wird wohl wieder 1000€ kosten, ist halt die Frage ob das die Preiskategorie ist in der jemand mit einer 280X sich befindet.


----------



## Anticrist (29. Dezember 2014)

Pu244 schrieb:


> So was man so hört wird es beim Big Maxwell wohl Ende 2015 werden, wenn alles klappt wie geplant.
> 
> Die Titan 2 wird wohl wieder 1000€ kosten, ist halt die Frage ob das die Preiskategorie ist in der jemand mit einer 280X sich befindet.



mh... so lang noch O.o

Mhhh... danke für die Antwort


----------



## Todesklinge (3. Januar 2015)

Also für 1000 Euro, kann ich mir 3x R9 280x holen 


Aufgrund der steigenden Stromkosten wäre eine Energieeffiziente Grafikkarte nicht ganz verkehrt.

Die Asus R9 280x DC2T saugt schon ordentlich saft.

In 3D Anwendung rund 240 Watt, würde ich noch eine einbauen, wären es schon in etwa 500 Watt.


Schau ich mir die MSI Geforce GTX 980 Gaming 4G an (welche auf Platz 1 bei PCGH Magazin steht) verbraucht die im 3D betrieb rund 210 Watt und liefert dafür sicherlich kräftig Leistung.


Am Anfang habe ich mir auch gedacht, nimmt man halt ne Mittelklasse + Später die gleiche dazu, aber wenn man sich den Energieverbrauch anschaut + die Möglichen negativen Auswirkungen.
Sprich Dual-GPU Spiele (die das unterstützen), mögliche Mikroruckler und der tatsächlige FPS gewinn, noch dazu ist es ja wiederum eine alte Technik, wenn dann DirectX 12/13 gibt...


----------



## Westcoast (3. Januar 2015)

ich habe heute zwei GTX 970 karten verbaut, die performance ist aber schlecht. sollte ich vielleicht windows neu aufsetzen. 
40 FPS in Battelfield 4, beide karten bekommen 8 lanes und verbaut ist ein seasonic X650 KM3 watt.

SLI ist auch aktiviert und brücken drauf.


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Januar 2015)

Westcoast, will unbedingt deine Meinung dann
dazu hören! Also zum SLI mit 970er.


----------



## Westcoast (3. Januar 2015)

ich glaube ich setze mal windows neu auf. kann dauern.


----------



## BertB (3. Januar 2015)

3dmark, heaven, valley und co?

hab am 1.1. auch 2x 970 eingebaut,
kann eigentlich nicht meckern

kam von 770sli, also ähnlich, wie 690,
e3 1230v3 ist ebenfalls ähnlich wie deiner

welche karten haste?


----------



## Der Maniac (3. Januar 2015)

Ich hab auch 2 970er drin, vom 680er SLI her ca 40% plus an Leistung... Kann mich nicht beschweren, die Karten sind auch nur mit x8 angebunden, das macht (nach mittlerweile veralteten Benchmarks) 1-2% an Leistung aus, und ich nutze PCIe 2.0 (!)


----------



## Westcoast (4. Januar 2015)

ich habe zwei von diesen hier eingebaut: http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/news...its_new_geforce_gtx_980_and_gtx_970_cards.png

nach dem neuaufsetzen feuern die karten gut. mit 4GB vram hat man bischen reserven.


----------



## BertB (4. Januar 2015)

sehr schick


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2015)

Manli??? Wo gibt's denn so was? Also wo hast du die bestellt?


----------



## BertB (4. Januar 2015)

manli GeForce GTX 970 im Test - ComputerBase

zitat aus dem artikel auf cb: 

Bei Overclockers.uk ist das Modell von manli als „OcUK GeForce GTX 970 NVIDIA 970 Cooler Edition“ gelistet, Caseking verkauft sie als „ GeForce GTX 970 Whisper Silent Edition“

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 970 Serie » Caseking GeForce GTX 970 Whisper Silent Edition, 4096 MB GDDR5

wird die dann wohl sein


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2015)

Dank dir, für die schnelle Erleuchtung. 

@Westküste
Sehr nette Karten hast du da. Top!


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Januar 2015)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe heute zwei GTX 970 karten verbaut, die performance ist aber schlecht. sollte ich vielleicht windows neu aufsetzen.
> 40 FPS in Battelfield 4, beide karten bekommen 8 lanes und verbaut ist ein seasonic X650 KM3 watt.
> 
> SLI ist auch aktiviert und brücken drauf.



Weißt du den warum die Leistung davor schlecht war ?

Hab mir ja auch vor kurzen eine eingebaut, hatte auch anfangs probleme, lag anfangs an meinen Physiks Treiber. läuft aber ohne neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Westcoast (5. Januar 2015)

ich denke es gab ein problem mit dem alten treiber, vielleicht treiberreste. habe nämlich den neuen treiber einfach drüber installiert, indem ich auf neuinstalltion einen haken rein gemacht habe. er hat mir auch gesagt es ist bereits ein neuerer physX treiber installiert. warscheinlich muss man immer unter nvidia ordnner, installer, den physx treiber sauber deinstallieren und wieder neu drauf machen.

also Assassins Creed Unity bringt auf max settings mein sli gespann ins schwitzen. habe nur noch um die 50 bis 60FPS, sogar auf 40 manchmal runter.

habe jetzt auf hoch gestellt und auf SSAO und die FPS sind bei 80 bis 100. microruckler habe ich keine, läuft butterweich. 
muss aber sagen dass AC Unity eines der schlechtesten optimierten spiele ist. da wird soviel leistung liegen gelassen. 
Und so gut sieht es nicht aus, gibt spiele die besser aussehen und weniger leistung brauchen. 

far cry IV läuft auch gut. 

die manli karten fiepen nicht, man merkt der karte das GTX 980 PCB an und auch die bauteile wie spulen und kondensatoren.
hier ist glaube plastik zum einsatz gekommen, der speicher ist von samsung. 
ausserdem hat man durch den radiallüfter nicht das problem, dass die obere karte sich erwärmt. 
caseking bietet zudem 3 jahre garantie. 

habe die beiden codes für AC Unity und Far Cry IV eingelöst. 

bin also sehr glücklich über die karten.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Januar 2015)

Dann wars wohl bei dir auch der Physik Treiber = )

Ich hoffe sie bekommen es irgendwann noch hin das AC Unity so läuft wies soll, vor allem optisch ist das Spiel ja ne Wucht  

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie The Witcher 3 und GTA 5 laufen wird, wobei ich denke nicht das die Anforderungen von GTA 5 über dennen von Watch Dogs liegen werden, dafür hatte Watch Dogs einfach eine zu komplexe Engine.
Die Jungs von Rockstar, die wissen schon wie sie das gut rüber bringen.

Bei Witcher 3 wird man ja immer noch hängen gelassen was die Grafikanforderungen so sind, wobei Dragon Age Inquisition sieht auch unglaublich geil aus  und hat eine schöne Open World und läuft auch super. 

Ich glaub wohl eines der Spiele das nicht viele Probleme hatte und die auch immer zeitnah gefixxt wurden


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (7. Januar 2015)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie The Witcher 3 und GTA 5 laufen wird, wobei ich denke nicht das die Anforderungen von GTA 5 über dennen von Watch Dogs liegen werden, dafür hatte Watch Dogs einfach eine zu komplexe Engine.
> Die Jungs von Rockstar, die wissen schon wie sie das gut rüber bringen.



Ich finde das dieser Vergleich ein bischen hinkt, da GTA 5 nicht mit Watchdogs vergleichbar ist. Schon weil es unterschiedliche Engines sind. (Ungefähr so wie wenn ich BF4 mit Crysis 3 vergleichen würde)
Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher was die Anforderungen vom GTA 5 angeht. Ich vermute sogar aufgrund der riesigen Spielwelt, dass GTA 5 sogar höhere Anforderungen als Watchdogs haben wird.

Was das "gut rüber bringen" angeht:
Wenn ich mich an GTA 4 zurückerinnere, dann gabs da zu Anfang auch enorme Portierungsprobleme.
Würde da also nicht zu vorschnell urteilen.....

3. Sachen die aber auf jeden Fall Anforderung für GTA 5 sein werden:
1. Quadcore CPU
2. 4GB VRAM
3. Viel Festplattenspeicher (Schätze mal so um die 30 - 40GB)


----------



## -Kerby- (7. Januar 2015)

In Bezug auf GTA IV verstehe ich ja, warum
einige misstrauisch reagieren auf den Port
von GTA V, aber in Bezug auf Watch Dogs gibt
es zwei Sachen zu betonen...
Wenn wir anhand der Engine vergleichen 
wollen, hätten wir wahrscheinlich gar kein
Vergleichsmuster mehr, weshalb wir die
Engines vergessen müssen, da relativ viele
Spielehersteller ihr eigenes haben.

Zu GTA IV: ja der Port war mies und läuft
anscheinend noch immer nicht so gut, hab ich
zumindest gehört... wie auch immer, im
Vergleich zu Ubisoft, haben Rockstar sofort
eingelenkt bei GTA V und nun stellen
die Entwickler von Max Payne das Game her,
was doch mal ein Signal ist,
während Ubisoft an ihrer Schiene nix geändert
haben, obwohl es schon bei den letzten Teilen deutlich Kritik gab und mit Unity weiterging.

Kurz gesagt: ich bin guter Hoffnungen,
dass GTA V ein Leckerbissen für uns alle wird!


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2015)

Ähm, Dir ist der feine Unterschied in der Zeit zwischen GTA IV und V einerseits und WatchDogs und AC:U andererseits aber schon bewusst?

Wieder ein unsinniges Ubisoft-Bashing.


----------



## -Kerby- (7. Januar 2015)

Rede auch von den alten Teilen und nein, kein Bashing, habe alle AC-Teile (4&5 mit GPU bekommen) und Ubisoft seit Siedler verfolgt. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche.
Ist nunmal meine Meinung (die sich mit der Zeit entwickelt hat). Wenns dir nicht passt, wüte gerne hier im Forum rum.
Im Grunde könnte wir alle anderen (die "Basher") genauso sagen, die Fans, die blind alles von Ubi kaufen - Hirnschmalz ade.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2015)

Ähm, bei den Vorgänger AC Versionen war aber nie das Problem, dass die Engine auf dem PC überfordert oder der Port schlecht gewesen wäre und man deswegen den Entwickler hätte tauschen müssen. 

Im Gegenteil, ich fand die AC PC Ports bisher für ihre Zeit immer sehr gelungen. Wenig Spiele hatten derart viele sinnvolle Optionen und PC-exklusive Features. 

Woraus willst Du also mit dem "Einlenken" genau hinaus? Mir erscheint dein Deitenhieb gegen Ubisoft in Deinem Posting eben hauptsächlich der allgemeinen Anti-Ubisoft Welle geschuldet, deswegen auch mein Kommentar mit dem überflüssigen Bashing.


----------



## -Kerby- (7. Januar 2015)

*Ähm*, dass ist halt meine Meinung ^^ AC3 war verkorxt (Bugs -  allein das DLC ) und Blackflag musste ich mit D3Doverrider retten, damit es Spaß macht.
Lass uns nicht wieder eine langdauernde Diskussion darüber machen, ob Ubi-schrott oder -soft ist. Schon sooft gewesen im Forum und ja,
ich habe zu dieser Diskussion beigetragen, möchte sie aber lieber wieder abklingen lassen, weil wir wissen, dass sie nie endet.

Farcry4 finde ich, war ein guter Port, da kann man mMn echt nix sagen, aber Unity hätte ruhig mehrere Monate noch warten dürfen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Januar 2015)

Die  The Witcher 3 Anforderungen scheinen ja ziemlich oki zu sein, hätte mit höheren Anforderungen gerechnet, wobei ja leider die Ultra Einstellungen immer fehlen, die am interesantesten wären  und die Fps.


----------



## Nickles (7. Januar 2015)

Hab ne frage, wenn ich zb eine GTX 590 oder eine 7950GX2 nutzen  will, also 2 gpus auf einem PCB, muss mein Mainboard dann auch SLI unterstüzen?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

Dann brauchst Du kein Board das SLI unterstützt, es geht auch mit einem Board mit x16/x4 Anbindung


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

ok danke 

Ich teste das mal mit ner 7950 GX2


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

Solche Exoten gibt es noch? 

Wieviel soll die denn kosten?


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

Hab die gestern auf ebay bekommen für 30 ink Versand


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2015)

Cool wäre mal ein aktueller Test der Asus EN7800GT-Dual. Hat die zufällig noch einer in der Schublade?


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

Ner andere Frage, kann man die *Radeon HD 2600 X2 im Quad crosfire Modus betreiben?*


Würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

Denke schon, dass das klappen könnte:



> In späteren Treibern soll ATi angeblich Quad-CrossFire freischalten und  es so ermöglichen, zwei Radeon-HD-2600-XT-X2-Karten zeitgleich mit  insgesamt vier GPUs in einem Rechner zu betreiben.



Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 2600 XT X2 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

Leider finde ich keine einzige auf ebay ._.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Leider finde ich keine einzige auf ebay ._.



Dann kauf halt 4 normale HD 2600 XT's


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

Also eine hätte ich schon von früher 
Nur müsste ich dann ein neues Mainboard kaufen


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du gerne mit alter Hardware rumspielst, ich glaube, ich habe noch eine HD4850 im Keller rumliegen


----------



## Nickles (8. Januar 2015)

LOL so eine habe ich grade im 2tRechner verbaut und bin am Benchen 
War meine erste halbwegs fähige Graka damals.
Nachdem meine 2600XT sich bei crysis auf mittel durchgeruckelt hatte musst was anderes her 

War eine Offenbarung...


----------



## BertB (8. Januar 2015)

ich hab wohl ne 6870x2, und ne weitere 6870 für triple-cf
AMD Radeon HD 6870 video card benchmark result - AMD FX-8350,ASRock 890FX Deluxe5

war echt gut in 2011 

liegen im schrank


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2015)

Man könnte ja schon fast nen Retro SLI Thread machen


----------



## Nickles (13. Januar 2015)

Hab die 7950GX20 reingehauen ^__^

Ein Kern wird 70 graad warm der andere an die 100 oder mehr ich traue mich nicht da mit furmark anzurücken
27.000 3dmarks im 3dmark03 

Hab mir auch noch ne 3870x2 bestellt 

Leider kann ich diese costum 7800GT dual von asus, die GTX 460 2win und Powercolor HD 2600XT20 custom teile nirgends finden


----------



## weissdaniel (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich hätte da auch ein eher größeres Problem mit CF.
Ich habe mir zu meinem System exakt die gleich Gigabyte 7970 ghz Edition gekauft, selbe Revision, gleiches Bios, läuft einzeln genauso gut wie meine!

Wenn ich nun aber im CCC 14.12 crossfire aktiviere, friert der Rechner ein...
Ich habe bereits einiges mit Spannungen am RAM versucht, wollte auf CCC 14.9 downgraden und mussste dabei das komplette System neu aufstetzen und habe es dann direkt nach der Windows 8 Installation ohne weitere Laufwerke und ohne Netzwerk mit CCC 14.9 probiert, hatte dabei auch kein OC (Bios auf Standard) und trozdem friert der Rechner ein, kurz nachdem ich im CCC das aktivierte CF übernehmen möchte. Kurz drehen die Lüfter hoch, Bildschirme gehen kurz aus und geben dann gleich wieder ein Bild (wie Treiber Installation), dann freeeeeeeeze. Nichts geht mehr.

Mein System:
i7 3770k auf z77 ud5h von Gigabyte rev 2
32GB RAM corsair vengeance LP 10-10-10-27
2x840 pro 256 GB im Intel Raid 0
1x830 128GB
und einige HDDs
Netzteil ist das beQuiet straight power 9 mit 680W

Interessant ist, dass ich nach dem missglückten Neuaufsetzten ein super Backup von Weihnachten daraufgemacht habe, da ich keine Lust hatte alle neu zu machen, geht ja eh nicht dachte ich.
Beide Karten blieben drin.
Backup drauf, ins Bios mein OC Profil geladen und die Kiste läuft rund. Beim Versuch CF zu aktivieren freeze, also einfach finger weg und gut ist.
Die CF Bridge ist noch auf den Karten und CCC zeigt mir auch die Möglichkeit zum CF, jedoch lasse ich es.

Am nächsten Tag (gestern) schalte ich den Rechner nach ca. 18 Stunden ohne Strom ein und plötzlich zeigt mir sowohl CCC, als auch GPUz ein aktiviertes CF an, es läuft????
Alles was ich gemacht hatte, war im prinzip alle sata und strom kabel entfernt und neu verlegt, dabei den Rechner gereinigt und dann das Kabelmanagement optimiert.

Da nun alle läuft war ich super happy.
Ich schaltete die Kiste aus, entfernte nochmal die bridge und machte auch die Metwallrahmen der Karten sauber und verlegte die Temperatursensoren der Lüftersteuerung.
Danach einschalten, CF wieder inaktiv und beim versuch es zu aktivieren das gleiche Problem...

Mein erster Gedanke war eine defekte brücke nun habe ich bereits zwei neue bestellt, mal sehen.
Trotzdem wollte ich mal hören ob das sen kann....
Um etwas Unterstützung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2015)

könnte am netzteil liegen,

straight power 9 ist gruppenreguliert,

hohe last auf 12V kann diese einbrechen lassen, während die anderen spannungen hochgezogen werden, (gefährlich für die festplatten)

andererseits liegt ja noch keine last an, wenn du den knopf drückst, und es sofort einfriert...


----------



## -kukulcan- (20. Januar 2015)

Macht es Sinn, heute eine GTX 970 zu kaufen und in vielleicht 3 Jahren dann eine zweite, wenn man mehr Performance braucht? Oder wird man dann günstiger/besser wegkommen, wenn man eine aktuelle Karte kauft, die noch mit dem heutigen MoBo zurechtkommt? 

SLI würde ja heute extra Kosten von ca. 100€ bedeuten für ein SLI fähiges MoBo und ein etwas größeres Netzteil.

Dazu dann noch zwei Fragen:
- Brauche ich dann in 3 Jahren die gleiche Karte des gleichen Herstellers noch mal?
- Ich habe gehört, dass es für VR Rendering einen speziellen SLI Modus geben wird, ist dieser auch für normales 3D Rendering für Shutterbrille geeignet?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2015)

-kukulcan- schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, heute eine GTX 970 zu kaufen und in vielleicht 3 Jahren dann eine zweite, wenn man mehr Performance braucht? Oder wird man dann günstiger/besser wegkommen, wenn man eine aktuelle Karte kauft, die noch mit dem heutigen MoBo zurechtkommt?
> 
> SLI würde ja heute extra Kosten von ca. 100€ bedeuten für ein SLI fähiges MoBo und ein etwas größeres Netzteil.
> 
> ...



Das lohnt sich imo nicht, gerade wenn Du auch noch ein SLI-fähiges Mainboard + passendes Netzteil dazu kaufen musst. In 3 Jahren gibt es sicherlich Single-GPU Karten, die schneller sind als 2 GTX  970's, ohne die typischen SLI-Nachteile (Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, erhöhter Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke usw.)

Daher sollte man SLI entweder gleich oder zeitnah machen oder gar nicht.

Für SLI brauchst Du nicht zwangsläufig 2 Karten vom gleichen Hersteller, das geht auch mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern.


----------



## -kukulcan- (20. Januar 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich imo nicht, gerade wenn Du auch noch ein SLI-fähiges Mainboard + passendes Netzteil dazu kaufen musst. In 3 Jahren gibt es sicherlich Single-GPU Karten, die schneller sind als 2 GTX  970's, ohne die typischen SLI-Nachteile (Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, erhöhter Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke usw.)
> 
> Daher sollte man SLI entweder gleich oder zeitnah machen oder gar nicht.
> 
> Für SLI brauchst Du nicht zwangsläufig 2 Karten vom gleichen Hersteller, das geht auch mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern.



Danke für die Einschätzung.  Muss ich mir überlegen, wie zeitnah ich wohl auf den Oculus Rift Zug aufspringe.


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2015)

7950GX2 SLI on/OFF @ Q66003.2GHZ -< 3dmark06



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2015)

3870X2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frittenkalle (2. Februar 2015)

Hi, bin am überlegen mir ne 2, 980 reinzuhauen, hat da schon wer mit gsync erfahrungen gesammelt, fluppt das gut mit Sli??


----------



## Grestorn (2. Februar 2015)

SLI wirkt sich weder positiv noch negativ auf GSync aus (oder umgekehrt). Du hast also mit SLI höhere und dank GSync freie Frameraten ohne Tearing. 

Aber Achtung: Derzeit geht die Kombination GSync + SLI + DSR nicht. D.h. es gibt keine Möglichkeit mit SLI DSR Auflösungen zu nutzen, so bald das Bild auf einem GSync Monitor ausgegeben wird (auch wenn GSync selbst ausgeschaltet ist),


----------



## Frittenkalle (3. Februar 2015)

Ah danke, DSR wollte ich eh nicht nutzen, finde die 1440 auf 27" schon perfekt für mich. Das einzige wo 1 980 schnell mal die Puste ausgeht ist wenn man noch div qualitätsverbesserungen reinhaut.


----------



## Deimos (4. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> D.h. es gibt keine Möglichkeit mit SLI DSR Auflösungen zu nutzen, so bald das Bild auf einem GSync Monitor ausgegeben wird (auch wenn GSync selbst ausgeschaltet ist),


NUR bei einem G-Sync Monitor oder generell? Ich meine kürzlich aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass DSR unter SLI gar nicht funktioniere. Kann aber ein alter Beitrag gewesen sein, hab mich nicht wirklich weiter danach erkundigt.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Februar 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> NUR bei einem G-Sync Monitor oder generell? Ich meine kürzlich aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass DSR unter SLI gar nicht funktioniere. Kann aber ein alter Beitrag gewesen sein, hab mich nicht wirklich weiter danach erkundigt.



Nur bei einem GSync Monitor. Das Gerücht, dass SLI und DSR nicht zusammen geht, hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber falsch.


----------



## Softy (4. Februar 2015)

Ich denke (und hoffe), dass es für G-Sync + SLI + DSR noch ein entsprechender Treiber kommt. Könnte aber noch etwas dauern, ich glaube, nvidia hat im Moment andere Sorgen


----------



## Deimos (4. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur bei einem GSync Monitor. Das Gerücht, dass SLI und DSR nicht zusammen geht, hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber falsch.


Merci für die Aufklärung.  Ich meine, Cook hätte beim Release des Treibers auch mal gepostet, dass es bei ihm läuft.



Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke (und hoffe), dass es für G-Sync + SLI + DSR noch ein entsprechender Treiber kommt. Könnte aber noch etwas dauern, ich glaube, nvidia hat im Moment andere Sorgen


Schmarrn. Works as intended!  

Aber zu ersterem kommt sicher noch was. Ist ja alles relativ frisch auf dem Markt.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur bei einem GSync Monitor. Das Gerücht, dass SLI und DSR nicht zusammen geht, hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber falsch.


Kann ich bestätigen, auf meinem alten 1080p Monitor lief DSR ohne Probleme, jetzt auf meinem 4k GSync Monitor gibts die option nicht mehr, allerdings brauch ich das da auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## ThomasHAFX (4. Februar 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, auf meinem alten 1080p Monitor lief DSR ohne Probleme, jetzt auf meinem 4k GSync Monitor gibts die option nicht mehr, allerdings brauch ich das da auch nicht unbedingt



Und merkt man eigentlich irgend nen spürbaren Unterschied auf 4K Panels bzw wie groß ist dein Monitor ?
Haben die eigentlich auch 3D Vision Unterstützung ?


----------



## Ebrithil (4. Februar 2015)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Und merkt man eigentlich irgend nen spürbaren Unterschied auf 4K Panels bzw wie groß ist dein Monitor ?
> Haben die eigentlich auch 3D Vision Unterstützung ?


Ich bin von 23,6" FHD auf 28"4K gewechselt und man sieht den Unterschied schon, das gesamte Bild ist viel schärfer aber am deutlichsten merkt man den Unterschied mMn beim Arbeiten, da man die 4 Fache Fläche zur Verfügung hat. (Sofern man nicht Windows Interne Skalierung anschmeißt und schön alles auf 100% lässt )


----------



## ThomasHAFX (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ein 850 Watt Netzteil, das Netzteil verfügt über 2x 8pin und 2x 6pin Stromanschlüsse.
Meine 970 Zotac Extreme  braucht aber schon die 2x8pin anschlüsse. Kann ich mir mit den mitgelieferten adaptern strom für die 2te Grafikkarte abzweigen und reicht das Netzteil dafür aus. Hatte vorher 2x680er drinnen aber die haben nur 2x 6 Pins gebraucht ?

Ich hab mich das schon paar mal gefragt, da normal die Ausgänge am Netzteil meistens extra für Grafikkarte gedacht sind.  Auch wenn die Möglichkeit mit den Adaptern vorhanden ist.
APS-850CB (850Watt / 80PLUS BRONZE / Kabelmanagement)


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2015)

In der Beschreibung zu dem verlinkten Netzteil steht doch, dass es 4x6+2 Pin Kabel hat. Also alles paletti. Nichts mit Adapter.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Februar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung zu dem verlinkten Netzteil steht doch, dass es 4x6+2 Pin Kabel hat. Also alles paletti. Nichts mit Adapter.



Ist scheinbar nicht das was ich drinnen habe, da hab ich mich mitn verlinken vertan, hat nur 2x6 pins und 2x6pins+2.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht kannst du uns mal ein Bild von dem Aufkleber auf deinem Netzteil hochladen, dann können wir sehen, ob die Leistung reicht. Weil wenn es wirklich ein 850 er sein sollte und einen halbwegs anständigen Wirkungsgrad aufweist, müssten die Bahnen eigentlich genug Saft bereitstellen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Februar 2015)

https://geizhals.at/eu/chieftec-a-135-aps-850c-850w-atx-2-3-a399335.html
glaub das müsste das richtige sein.


----------



## BertB (7. Februar 2015)

970er gibts auch mit 2x 6pin,

kannst ja so eine als zweite nehmen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Februar 2015)

ne das wäre ja dann quatsch mit der Karte, die taktet ja jetzt schon mit Firestorm Tool auf 1480 Mhz stabil , möglich wärs ja schon mit ner anderen Karte 
Will mir auch eigentlich keine 2te mehr einbauen, hatte mal 2x470er dann 2x680er und da wollt ich dann auf 1 Karte umsteigen die gut Leistung hat und billig zu haben war, da mir die 980er doch ein wenig zu teuer war.
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich die 2x680er in nehm 2ten Rechner einbaue, die Teile bis aufs Netzteil hätte ich rumliegen. Verkauft bekommt man 680er mit 2GB Vram nimmer so gut oder ?

Mich interesiert ja mehr das Netzteil Thema, obs möglich wäre


----------



## Frittenkalle (8. Februar 2015)

Ein kurze Frage, habe jetzt 2 Gtx 980 im SLI ( s. Sig). Msi Afterburner zeigt mir, dass Karte 1 beim zocken mit 1417mhz läuft und Nummer 2 mit 1427mhz. Kann das sein? Habe keine Abstürze und je nach Game mal eben locker 90% Mehrleistung. Auslesefehler?


----------



## Grestorn (8. Februar 2015)

Nein, normal. Die Karten müssen nicht mit exakt der selben Frequenz laufen. Das tun sie durch den Boost sogar sehr selten.


----------



## Punsoir (12. Februar 2015)

HEy,
stimmt es noch das CF stärke Mikroruckler hat als SLI?


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2015)

ich hab schon den eindruck,

kann aber an der anderen auflösung oder der paarung mit fx8320 liegen


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2015)

Hm... schwierig. Mit meinem letzten 7970er CF System hatte ich fast nichts wahrgenommen. Das war vorher beim GTX 580er System noch deutlich spürbar. Ich hätte also eher Nein gesagt. Wie es mit den aktuellen Generationen ist, weiß ich nicht. Viel hängt das aber auch an den Einstellungen. Wenn jemand sich ein MGPU System holt um statt 60 dann 120fps zu haben, ist das natürlich ein ganz anderer Effekt als wenn jemand dies tut um bei 30fps noch mehr Bildaufbesserer einzusetzen. Ich gehöre zur letztgenannten Klasse.


----------



## BertB (16. Februar 2015)

ich geh auch eher auf dicke auflösung,

von daher können die MR schon vorkommen,

richtung fhd 120/144Hz vollmachen würd ich auch sagen: beides keine probleme


----------



## WizardsGhost (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo. Ich bin in dem Thema absoluter Anfänger, habt bitte nachsicht. 

Folgende Ausganfslage: Als Monitor ein Acer G277HUsmidp, der macht eigentlich wqhd mit 75 Hz.
Die Graka: eine Powercolor PCS+ Hd6870. Also ein Oldtimer, der leider nur 60 Hz. bei Wqhd hinkriegt.
Nun möchte ich im moment mit ner neuen Graka noch auf die r300er warten, 
Meine Überlegung ist grade aus der Bucht ne 2t 6870 zu schiessen, und mit den beiden karten im Tandem solange zu fahren.
Würde ich da die 75 Hz bei wqhd in Skyrim hinkriegen, oder reicht einfach der  1GB Grafikspeicher nicht?


----------



## BertB (25. Februar 2015)

wilkommen 

ist schon wenig,

hatte selbst lange triple hd6870 mit 3x full hd laufen,
war eigentlich super, Stufe 2: CrossfireX mit 3 GPUs - AMD Crossfire vs. Nvidia SLI - Mikroruckler, Kernskalierung und Nutzen war genau, wie in dem bericht hier, 6870+6870x2

ist aber ne weile her, (habs noch im schrank liegen )

zu dritt waren die im 3dmark 11 so schnell wie eine r9 280x oder gtx770,
3dmark 11 extreme auch noch

aber halt nur 1GB,
im 3dmark firestrike sind die dann voll eingebrochen deswegen

zweie kommen etwa so schnell, wie ne r9 270/270x oder gtx760,
...wenn der speicher langt

wqhd ist da auch wenig hilfreich

andere frage:
gehts überhaupt, wegen mainboard und netzteil?
schreib mal, was du da genau hast

wenns echt billig eine gibt, warum nicht,
mehr fps bei gleichen settings sollte man schon bekommen.

erfahrung mit multi gpu kann man auch teurer sammeln, 
und dann merken, dass mans womöglich nicht mag.
was den teil angeht, mussts na klar fairerweise mit games von 2011 und vorher testen,
skyrim ist da schon ein gutes beispiel,
mods würd ich aber sein lassen, kosten böse speicher (jedenfalls texturenmods)


----------



## WizardsGhost (25. Februar 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Vom Netzteil her gehts bestimmt, das moBo ist ein MSI 970A  G46, sollte wohl auch gehen.

Aber wenn die 'nur' in den Bereich einer 270X kommen, schaue ich vllt. lieber nach ner gebrauchten 7970.? Die müsste man auch für nen huni kriegen.
ich mag halt jetzt kein Geld für ne 'grosse' Graka ausgeben, sondern möchte auf die ersten richtigen DX12 karten warten.


----------



## BertB (25. Februar 2015)

ne 7970 wär auf jeden fall gut,
obs für 100 eine gibt, schwer zu sagen

könnte knapp werden,
ab 130€ denke ich könnte was gehen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. März 2015)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (13. März 2015)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Hier stand mist.



Ich bin gekommen um zu Putzen


----------



## Gr4m4tik (17. März 2015)

welche gtx 980 für sli?


----------



## Ebrithil (17. März 2015)

Referenzdesign oder Wakü. Ansonsten fast egal, allerdings kann man generell EVGA empfehlen aufgrund von gutem Support und Garantieerhalt bei Kühlerwechsel.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (21. März 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Referenzdesign oder Wakü. Ansonsten fast egal, allerdings kann man generell EVGA empfehlen aufgrund von gutem Support und Garantieerhalt bei Kühlerwechsel.



Wie groß ist denn der Performance Unterschied zwischen zwei EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 gegen die "normalen" ACX 2.0? Kann ich auch einfach die ACX 2.0 kaufen und diese so hoch übertakten wie die Superclocked? (GTX 980)


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. April 2015)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde an Leute die BF4 spielen und ein CF System haben, wie ist bei euch da die Auslastung der Karten? Mir ist das heute mal aufgefallen das ich im MP meist eine Karte bei 100% habe und die andere bei 0 bis 20%. Bei anderen Spielen läuft es hingegen ohen Probleme 

Edit: Treiber bei mir ist der 15.4 Beta

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (21. April 2015)

Hast du dieses Verhalten auch mit dem 14.12?

Und spielst du zufällig im Fenstermodus?


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. April 2015)

14.12 werde ich mal testen, bin erst vom sli auf cf gewechselt und gleich auf den beta gegangen. Spiele laufen aber alle im Vollbildmodus, im Fenstermodus geht ja kein cf. Lade aber mal den Treiber runter und schau was da passiert, wundert mich halt nur das es bei allen Spielen geht nur eben bei BF nicht

Edit: mit dem 14.12 geht es wieder bei BF4, dafür macht jetzt GTA zicken 

mfg


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2015)

Hi ich werde mir die GTX 780 zu kaufen.(Auser jemand hat nen besseren vorschlag was NVidia betrifft)
zurzeit habe ich 2x 260 gtx von Zotac verkaufen bringt gar nix.. auch wenn beide Absolute funktionsfähig sind.

PCIe ASUS GTX780-3GD5 Poseidon 3GB 2xDVI,HDMI,DP | NVIDIA | PCIe | Grafikkarten | PC-Komponenten | Schwanthaler Computer

Deshalb meine Idee das ich EINE(oder vlt beide im SLI) GTX 260 zur PhysX berechnung im rechner lasse.

wäre das sinnvoll(rein leistungsmäßig) oder bringt das nix
Sonst kaufe ich die 780 mindestens 2 mal


Netzteil reicht bei mir das ist nicht der rede wert
1. 850W 84%
2. 680W 85%


----------



## Ebrithil (30. April 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon, das die (GPU-)Physx Effekte bei nur sehr wenigen Spielen enthalten sind wird sich der Unterschied ob mit oder ohne 260 für GPUPhysx eher auf der Stromrechnung als auf dem Bildschirm bemerkbar machen, mMn.


----------



## Softy (30. April 2015)

Würde auch davon abraten, wenn das Budget da ist, würde ich 2 GTX 780 kaufen. Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## Anticrist (6. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand ne Maxwell im SLI laufen? Welche Taktratenbekommt ihr hin?

Komme "nur" auf 1415 MHz mit 1,224v (TitanX)

NVIDIA GTX TITAN X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. RAMPAGE IV BLACK EDITION


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2015)

Ich hab zwar keine nvidia aber ich möchte trotzdem versuchen deine Frage zu verstehen...

Hast du mit den selben Karten im single-betrieb denn höhere Werte? Wenn ja, welche? Hast du die originalen Kühler drauf, oder was anderes?


----------



## Anticrist (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

habe nicht ausprobiert, was eine einzelne Karte erreicht, da irrelevant.
Die Karten sind unter Wasser (30°C idle, 45°C Last)

Das "nur" bezieht sich auf diverse Berichte das einige Karten sogar ohne Voltage Tweak oder Bios Mod an die 1500 MHz kommen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Man muss da nicht jedem alles glauben. Ich habe noch keine ohne BIOS mod gesehen, die so hoch kommt.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Mai 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Würde auch davon abraten, wenn das Budget da ist, würde ich 2 GTX 780 kaufen. Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?



nö,-ne 2 karten brauch ich nich und das wäre auch viel zu teuer für meine ansprüche 300 für die asus poseidon 780gtx sind für meine verhältnisse schon wirklich seeehr viel.
die beiden GTX 260 hab ich vor  ca 5-6 jahren für 150 gebraucht gekauft laufen noch spitze^^ aaaber nicht so zackig mehr nä

Monitor läuft auf 1900 x 1200  60Hz über DVI also kein HD möglich. (HD ist mir aber sowiso gleichgültig)

naja stromverbrauch is mir egal ob der pc 200w,500w oder 1500w in der stunde braucht is mir gleich
meinen strom produziert mama natur absolut anbieterfrei gratis


----------



## iltisjim (22. Mai 2015)

Hab mal ne frage ich hab mir vor nem dreiviertel jahr ungefähr die gtx980 geholt und wollte jetzt ne zweite einbauen, jetzt frag ich mich ob ich nicht lieber meine verkaufe und die "ti" hole oder halt die zweite "normale" 980 kaufe. was meint ihr? hab keine erfahrung mit sli wollt ich nur noch erwähnen


----------



## Cleriker (22. Mai 2015)

Ich würde definitiv noch warten. Wenn die ti draußen ist und wir wissen was sie zu leisten vermag, dann würde ich erst entscheiden.


----------



## Mr.PayDay (22. Mai 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage ich hab mir vor nem dreiviertel jahr ungefähr die gtx980 geholt und wollte jetzt ne zweite einbauen, jetzt frag ich mich ob ich nicht lieber meine verkaufe und die "ti" hole oder halt die zweite "normale" 980 kaufe. was meint ihr? hab keine erfahrung mit sli wollt ich nur noch erwähnen



Für 1080p und 1440p? Hol Dir eine zweite 980. Die 2 GB mehr VRAM nützen Dir wenig, wenn Du nicht RIchtung 2K oder 4 K gehst. Die 980ti wird nicht schneller sein als die TitanX - das sei hier unterstellt von mir. Die ist wiederum knapp oder weniger schnell als ein 970 SLI System. Mit 980 SLi hast Du genug Power, mehr als mit einer Single 980ti.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5930K,ASRock X99X Killer Firestrike Xtreme mit 970 SLi.


----------



## iltisjim (22. Mai 2015)

Hab eher vor die nächsten jahre noch 1080p  zu zocken denk ich habe bissher noch null erfahrung mit höheren auflösungen da aber ich auch keinen monitor hab.


----------



## Mr.PayDay (22. Mai 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hab eher vor die nächsten jahre noch 1080p  zu zocken denk ich habe bissher noch null erfahrung mit höheren auflösungen da aber ich auch keinen monitor hab.



Jahre? Ich setze mal Ende 2017 dann an. Also für 1080p ist ein 980 SLI dann mit top Reserven ausgestattet!  Die 980ti hat m.E. eine andere "Zielgruppe".


----------



## Deimos (26. Mai 2015)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hab eher vor die nächsten jahre noch 1080p  zu zocken denk ich habe bissher noch null erfahrung mit höheren auflösungen da aber ich auch keinen monitor hab.


Würd ich nicht machen. Lieber einen vernünftigen Monitor kaufen von dem Geld.

Da hast du imo mehr davon, selbst wenn du jetzt unter F-HD Downsampling nutzen solltest.



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde an Leute die BF4 spielen und ein CF System haben, wie ist bei euch da die Auslastung der Karten? Mir ist das heute mal aufgefallen das ich im MP meist eine Karte bei 100% habe und die andere bei 0 bis 20%. Bei anderen Spielen läuft es hingegen ohen Probleme


Etwas spät, aber was ist die Auflösung und welche CPU nutzt du?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2015)

Das sollte eigentlich unabhängig von der cpu sein. Falls die CPU zu schwach ist, sollte sich die erste Karte starke Einbrüche anzeigen und zwischendurch die zweite befeuert werden. Jedenfalls meinen Erfahrungen nach.

Hab gerade mal in sein Profil gesehen... 4790K. Der sollte nicht das Problem sein. 

Jack,
welchen Treiber nutzt du denn und hast du was am Rendering umgestellt, also letzter Punkt im Catalyst?


----------



## Schleuf (29. Mai 2015)

Servus Leute,

ich habe eine GIGABYTE GTX980 im Referenz Design verbaut.
Meine Frage muss exakt die Baugleiche Grafikkarte für den SLI-Betrieb nochmal verbaut werden oder ist das egal, hauptsache eine GTX980? 
Und reicht mein Netzteil überhaupt für eine zweite Grafikkarte? "550 Watt"

Grüße
Schleuf


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2015)

Die Karte muss nicht vom gleichen Hersteller sein, aus psychohygienischen Gründen würde ich aber 2 gleiche Karten kaufen.

Welches Netzteil ist das genau und welche CPU hast Du? Prinzipiell reicht ein hochwertiges 550 Watt Netzteil gerade so aus, großartig übertakten würde ich damit aber nicht.

Ach ja, und willkommen im Forum


----------



## Schleuf (29. Mai 2015)

Zum Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-5820K

Und das Netzteil ist ein Seasonic G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2015)

Also die Leistungsaufnahme unter Last dürfte so bei ~500 Watt liegen, passt also schon noch. Aber wie gesagt, großartig übertakten insb. mit Spannungserhöhung würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Mai 2015)

In deinem Fall Schleuf, würde ich ruhig eine zweite 980er nehmen, dann aber beide auf Basistakt belassen und schauen wie weit du mit der Spannung runter kannst.


----------



## Schleuf (29. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In deinem Fall Schleuf, würde ich ruhig eine zweite 980er nehmen, dann aber beide auf Basistakt belassen und schauen wie weit du mit der Spannung runter kannst.



Danke für die Antworten, kann ich dann getrost zu einer GIGABYTE GTX 980 G1 Gaming greifen oder würdet ihr mir eine andere raten?


----------



## Ebrithil (29. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre da ein bisschen vorsichtiger mit solchen Aussagen, die Maxwell Architektur neigt zu kurzen Peaks auf bis zu 290W Leistungsaufnahme(Bei der 980), für solche Lastspitzen sind 550W bei 2 Karten also Definitiv zu wenig.
Alles nachzulesen hier: A New Power Consumption Test Setup - Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 And 980 Review: Maximum Maxwell
Und mit ein bisschen OC zieht der 5820K auch schnell seine 150-200W.


----------



## -Kerby- (30. Mai 2015)

Gute Netzteile können mit hochwertigen Caps solche Spitzen gut vertragen, weshalb die Peaks jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm sind, sollte eben das NT eine 
gute Qualität aufweisen ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Schleuf schrieb:


> Zum Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-5820K
> 
> Und das Netzteil ist ein Seasonic G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition.



Das Netzteil bietet nur 2 PCIe Stecker.
Du brauchst aber 4 Stecker.
Daher würde ich eher ein neues Netzteil kaufen, mit entsprechender Ausstattung an Kabeln und Stecker.


----------



## chaotium (14. Juni 2015)

Moin

Wer von euch hat auch ab und zu bei SLI Tearing Effekte? Nicht immer, aber und zu sind Sie da?


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2015)

Da Tearing am Monitor entsteht und nix mit SLI zu tun hat, hat man sie immer sofern man kein gsync/freesync oder vsync nutzt.


----------



## chaotium (14. Juni 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Da Tearing am Monitor entsteht und nix mit SLI zu tun hat, hat man sie immer sofern man kein gsync/freesync oder vsync nutzt.



Aber mit einer Karte hab ich keins  und ich weiss dass es am Bildschirm kommt, darum wundert mich es und warum vsync? wenn ich fps von gut und böse haben kann?


----------



## HisN (14. Juni 2015)

Ist Deine Entscheidung. Du musst wissen was Dir lieber ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2015)

*Alle CF user. Freesync Treiber ist da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

AMD Catalyst 15.x (15.200.1040.0 June 8) Win 7/8.1/10 x64 - Freesync with CFX Support - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Dedde (2. Juli 2015)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Karte hab ich keins  und ich weiss dass es am Bildschirm kommt, darum wundert mich es und warum vsync? wenn ich fps von gut und böse haben kann?


hast du auch einen dementsprechenden monitor der so viele fps anzeigen kann? versuch mal ob du mit einem fps limit auch tearing hast. ich habe bei meinem monitor zb noch nie tearing gesehen. ich locke aber auch immer die fps


----------



## Stratton (6. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe in einem alten Artikel gelesen, dass ich für den 3-Monitor-Betrieb zwingend SLI brauche. Gilt das immernoch? Ich habe eine 970 und möchte in Egoshootern meinen Horizont erweitern


----------



## HisN (6. Juli 2015)

Gilt nicht mehr. Die letzte Generation wo Du das gebraucht hast war Fermi.
Kepler oder Dein Maxwell können 4 Displays gleichzeitig bedienen.

Allerdings ist NV extrem wählerisch bei den Monitoren. Es wäre geschickter wenn es tatsächlich drei gleiche sind.


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich bei CF aus den Spiel, zB bf4 tabbe und es im Fenstermodus weiter läuft, sind in den Fenster teilweise kleine rechtEcke zu sehen, die blinken. Könnte das auf defekten vram hinweisen?

Neun zweites Problem ist, dass die Zeit Karte in GTA 5 mit 300 MHz vor sich her dümpelt. Habe dann so ca. 45 fps in sehr hoch und downsampling 3200*1800 . in Bf laufen beide Katzen mit 1000 MHz.


----------



## HisN (7. Juli 2015)

CF funktioniert im Fenstermodus nicht richtig, schon geschaut ob Dein GTA5 nicht zufällig im Borderless-Modus läuft?


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Juli 2015)

Was ist borderless modus?


----------



## HisN (7. Juli 2015)

Fenster ohne Rahmen. Im Deutschen auch gerne als Rahmenlos betitelt. Ist aber ein Fenstermodus, der das CF vom Arbeiten abhält.


----------



## Shooot3r (7. Juli 2015)

Schaue nachher man nach. Mfg


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juli 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Fenster ohne Rahmen. Im Deutschen auch gerne als Rahmenlos betitelt. Ist aber ein Fenstermodus, der das CF vom Arbeiten abhält.



Passiert auch gern bei Quake Wars, oder Blood Dragon. Echt ärgerlich so etwas.


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juli 2015)

irgendwie kriege ich auf die zweite 290x nur sporadische auslastung egal ob 3d mark oder bf4 oder gta 5, meistens läuft die zweite karte  zwar mit 1000mhz, aber nur 0 prozent auslastung. habe vollbildmodus an. allderdings hängt an der zweiten karte noch ein monitor mit dvi zum anzeigen von programmen zb. der aquasuite. woran könnte das liegen . habe den 15.7 installiert und crossfire ist aktiv.

mfg

das ganze sieht dann in bf4 so aus


----------



## Ebrithil (11. Juli 2015)

Hast du mal versucht den Monitor abzuziehen bzw. mit an die erste Grafikkarte zu hängen?


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juli 2015)

habe den ja an der ersten karte mit dran. habe jetzt mal den 15.6 beta installiert, wenigsttens brechen jetzt die fps nicht so ein. werde mal testen den ganz abzuziehen.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2015)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> allderdings hängt an der zweiten karte noch ein monitor mit dvi zum anzeigen von programmen...



Was denn nun? Hängt der zweite Monitor an der zweiten Karte, oder an der ersten?


----------



## Shooot3r (11. Juli 2015)

ne sry der monitor ist an der ersten karte mit dran. habe es jetzt soweit, dass ich ca. ein paar minuten normal zocken kann, bf4, und dann für ca. 1 oder 2 minuten null auslastung auf der zweiten karte ist, bzw. das bei karten sehr wenig ausgelastet werden. am cpu limit kann es nciht liegen, da die fps sich halbieren, dh. von ca 80 auf 30-40 rutner gehen. könnte es am netzteil liegen? aber das würde doch bei überlastung abschalten. habe momentan noch ein corsair cx750. soll aber zeitnah ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## kress (19. Juli 2015)

Servus Leute,
schon seit ich mein System habe, ist mir aufgefallen, das meine Grafikkarten unterschiedliche Lüftergeschwindigkeiten haben trotz gleichem PWM-Signal. 
Die obere Karte dreht ca. 200upm schnell als die untere Karte. 
Beides sind Asus gtx680 dc II oc, sie wurden beide zur gleichen Zeit gekauft.
Schlimm ist es ja jetzt nicht umbedingt, mich würde nur mal interessieren, warum das so ist.  (hab dazu auch nicht wirklich was im Inet gefunden)

Weithin hab ich mich mal damit beschäftigt, das BIOS zu modden nach dieser Anleitung: Convert your ASUS DIRECTCU II to ASUS STRIX 0dB - Asus - Graphics Cards
Das sollte bewirken, das im Idle die Lüfter aufhören zu drehen.
Geklappt hat es nicht wirklich, MSI Afterburner bescheinigt mir ne "Gpu-Lüftergeschwindkeit" von 0%, das "Fan-Tachometer" ist aber unverändert geblieben. (obere Karte 1100upm, unter Karte 900upm)


----------



## Shooot3r (30. Juli 2015)

hi, habt ihr auch nur noch den halben vram verbrauch unter windows 10? ist es nun so, dass die 8 gb nun auch als 8gb genutzt werden? oder immernoch als 2x4 gb. dann weäre es ein bug.

mfg


----------



## HisN (30. Juli 2015)

Nö. Ganz normal.
Eventuell ist der Anzeige-Bug vom Afterburner jetzt behoben falls Du eine AMD hast?
Es sind immer noch 2x4GB.


----------



## Notafreak (2. August 2015)

Hi Leute.
Hab gerade mit Win10 und dem gtx670 4gb SLi  und ARK Survival eine Vram auslastung von bis zu 6Gb zusammengebracht .
Es arbeitet nur eine Karte, die andere ist auf 300 mhz.

Habe es bemerkt weil ich den MSI afterburner auf der G15 Anzeige.

Es ist kein Zufalls treiberbug Wert.
 Der Vram füllt sich schön auf und ändert sich beim ändern von settings. mal 4770mb mal 5233mb usw.
Die karten haben 4096mb. GPUz zeigt mir nen Wert ala -347268342 and sobald es über die 4096mb geht.

Frag mich, ob hier die UE4 engine schon in die zweite Grafikkarte schaufelt wie es später mi DX12 und Splitframe Rendering sein wird, oder ob das irgendwie Vram+Auslagerung ist.

Kann das wer nachstellen?
Ich kann nicht wirklich testen, ob der Vram sinvoll gefüllt istbzw ob hier ausgelagert wird, weil der einzelnene 670er bei diesen settings ziemlich die Puste ausgeht und es sowieso ruckelt.

edit pics or didnt happen  ganz unten ist MEM MHZ und MB


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (2. August 2015)

Wird VRAM+Auslagerung sein.
Das es in einem DX11-Game auf die 2. Graka geschaufelt wird halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Allerdings kann ich die 6GB bestätigen. In UHD auf einer Titan X


----------



## Notafreak (2. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Wird VRAM+Auslagerung sein.


Denk ich mir auch, aber wo? bräuchten jemand mit zB. gtx 780 3gb sli, der sollte dann bei seinen 40fps schöne nachladeruckler kriegen.

edit: mitte august kommt angeblich der dx12 und sli patch^^ Ist ja unreal 4


----------



## m0nti (7. August 2015)

Habe auch ein Treiber Problem mit meinem 7970 Crossfire. Wenn ich mit dem Catalyst 15.7 und Crossfire x an versuche ein Spiel zu starten bekomme ich den Bluescreen thread stuck in device driver. Normal würde ich einfach wieder downgraden aber ich will VSR haben. Kennt da jemand einen Workarround?

Mein System: 2x7970, Core i 7 4770K, MSI Z87 g45 gaming. 16 GB Ram (2133Mhz)


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2015)

Overdrive mal überprüft? Als es noch der Beta war, hat die zweite Karte bei mir das Powertarget nicht übernommen und die beiden liefen nicht mehr synchron.

PS: meinst du bewusst den 15.7, oder den 15.7.1?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2015)

Das es 2x4 GB RAM sind, liegt an DX12 und deren Treiber. Erst mit SFR kommt 8 GB RAM dann. 
Kleiner Tipp der 15.7.1 hat einige Bugs, bei mir läuft er gar nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (7. August 2015)

ich habe jetzt immer die meldung in Battelfield 4 das der speicher ausgeht, also out of memory. habe auf Windows 10 umgestellt. 
weiss nicht ob es an windows liegt oder die neuen treiber von Nvidia den speicher der karte verschwenden.
normal sollten 3.5gb reichen, ging ja auch in windows 8.1 problemlos. warscheinlich muss ich auf neue treiber warten.


----------



## m0nti (7. August 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Overdrive mal überprüft? Als es noch der Beta war, hat die zweite Karte bei mir das Powertarget nicht übernommen und die beiden liefen nicht mehr synchron.
> 
> PS: meinst du bewusst den 15.7, oder den 15.7.1?



Ich meine beide 15.7.1 und 15.7 habe sie jeweils unter win 10 und win 8.1 getestet.

15.7.1 habe ich auf ein frisches Win 10 ohne jegliche Modifikationen drauf gemacht. Eine Karte macht keine Problem. Sobald ich crossfire brücke anstecke und im Treiber aktiviere kommen die Bluescreens (thread stuck in device driver) sobald die Karten hochtakten( webbrowser oder Spiel oder sonst was ) wollen. Wohlgemerkt kein OC oder Bios Modifikation, Overdrive ist auch nicht angehakt im Treiber. Nur der Lan-Treiber war installiert. Testweise habe ich die Intel IGP auch schon deaktiviert was aber auch keine Besserung brachte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2015)

Ich das auch nur bestätigen, egal ob 15.7 oder 15.7.1 beiden machen Ärger. Selbst der 1046 Mod Treiber läuft gar nicht, AMD bekommt mittlerweile keinen Treiber mehr hin.


----------



## Ebrithil (7. August 2015)

Westcoast schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt immer die meldung in Battelfield 4 das der speicher ausgeht, also out of memory. habe auf Windows 10 umgestellt.
> weiss nicht ob es an windows liegt oder die neuen treiber von Nvidia den speicher der karte verschwenden.
> normal sollten 3.5gb reichen, ging ja auch in windows 8.1 problemlos. warscheinlich muss ich auf neue treiber warten.


Hab ich auch, ist ein Treiberproblem.

Battlefield 4 & HL on Windows 10 with SLI Crashes - Answer HQ


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2015)

Habe auch noch was gefunden, man soll ULPS deaktivieren, dann Crossfire aktivieren.


----------



## m0nti (7. August 2015)

ULPS kann ich nur im Afterburner deaktivieren gibt es dafür auch Möglichkeiten im Treiber?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. August 2015)

Das funktioniert besser. 
Slow Windows 10 boot up with CrossFire enable - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Shooot3r (8. August 2015)

welches netzteil braucht man für 2 290x im crossfire. habe 2 stück mit nem fx8320@4.6 ghz und 1.45. mein corsair cx 750 geht nämlich in bf4 nach ca. 5 min einfach aus. würde folgendes reichen?
Array


----------



## Der Maniac (8. August 2015)

Also eine der Karten darf (zumindest wenn sie 2x 8-Pin Versorgung haben) 375 Watt an Strom verbrauchen, macht bei 2 Karten schonmal 750 Watt plus deine CPU. 

Nur um den nominellen Stromverbrauch davon zu decken brauchst du schon mindestens 900 Watt, dann kommt noch Mobo und HDD's/SSD's und CD-LW dazu, ist man bei 950 Watt. 

Ich würde sagen, 1KW sollte das neue Netzteil schon haben, damit man zu 101% auf der sicheren Seite ist.

Netzteile mit Hersteller: be quiet!/Enermax/Antec/SilverStone, Leistung ab 1000W, Leistung bis 1200W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich kann das Enermax Platimax 1000W empfehlen (Achtung: Single-Rail!), nutze ich selber mit unten stehendem System^^ Ansonsten hab ich dir ne Auswahl verlinkt, bei den "ganz günstigen" würde ich mir aber noch irgendwie Nutzerberichte dazu suchen.


----------



## Shooot3r (8. August 2015)

ok, danke erstmal. werde mir es mal anschauen.

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. August 2015)

Single Rail empfehle ich nicht, bei 1000w sollte man schon 4 oder mehr schien haben.


----------



## m0nti (8. August 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Also eine der Karten darf (zumindest wenn sie 2x 8-Pin Versorgung haben) 375 Watt an Strom verbrauchen, macht bei 2 Karten schonmal 750 Watt plus deine CPU.
> 
> Nur um den nominellen Stromverbrauch davon zu decken brauchst du schon mindestens 900 Watt, dann kommt noch Mobo und HDD's/SSD's und CD-LW dazu, ist man bei 950 Watt.
> 
> ...



Damit ist man ja schon zu 1000 % auf der sicheren Seite. Laut den Tests die ich in der letzten Zeit so gesehen habe braucht ne nicht übertaktete 290x ca 275  Watt.  Sein 750 Netzteil schafft es ja sogar schon fast (zumindest für 5 min). Also wenn  du billig an ein 850 wat Netzteil kommst reicht das wahrscheinlich auch schon.  (Vielleicht nen altes von nem Kumpel)

Ich kann aber das Seasonic x-series 1050 empfehlen. Habe es jetzt seit 2 Wochen und ich bin begeistert davon das es erst ab ca. 300 Watt+ Verbrauch den Lüfter anmacht. Danach auch angenehm leise.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. August 2015)

m0nti schrieb:


> Damit isst man ja schon zu 1000 % auf der sicheren Seite. Laut den Tests die ich in der letzten Zeit so gesehen habe braucht ne nicht übertaktete 290x ca 275  Watt.  Sein 750 Netzteil schafft es ja sogar schon fast (zumindest für 5 min). Also wenn  du billig an ein 850 wat Netzteil kommst reicht das wahrscheinlich auch schon.  [...].



Kann ich fast so unterschreiben, 900 Watt sollten es meiner Meinung nach trotzdem sein, einfach um eventuelle Lastspitzen besser abfangen zu können, wenn Netzteile im Minutentakt an die Grenze gebracht werden, ist das der Lebensdauer auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich. Außerdem sind die Spannungsschwankungen auf der Sekundärseite dann auch geringer.


----------



## m0nti (9. August 2015)

m0nti schrieb:


> Habe auch ein Treiber Problem mit meinem 7970 Crossfire. Wenn ich mit dem Catalyst 15.7 und Crossfire x an versuche ein Spiel zu starten bekomme ich den Bluescreen thread stuck in device driver. Normal würde ich einfach wieder downgraden aber ich will VSR haben. Kennt da jemand einen Workarround?
> 
> Mein System: 2x7970, Core i 7 4770K, MSI Z87 g45 gaming. 16 GB Ram (2133Mhz)



Das war mein ursprüngliches Problem nur der Übersichtlichtkeit nochmal. Dazu sei gesagt das ich die Probleme in Win 8.1 und 10 hatte mit den Treibern 15.7 und 15.7.1.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe auch noch was gefunden, man soll ULPS deaktivieren, dann Crossfire aktivieren.





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert besser.
> Slow Windows 10 boot up with CrossFire enable - Guru3D.com Forums



Die beiden Tipps waren es. Seit dem ich ULPS deaktiviert habe läuft alles einwandfrei, bin echt zufrieden. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Die Datei muss man auch nur einmal als Admin ausführen dann passt es.


----------



## P-Magic85 (12. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat sonst noch wäre momentan Probleme mit seinem Sli-Setup?

Habe 2 gtx 980 und ständig Probleme mit dem Anzeigetreiber, selbst wenn ich nur im Internet surfe hängt sich der Treiber auf und startet neu.
Surfen tuh ich mit Chrome.
Hab den neuesten Treiber drauf, egal ob ich mit Afterburner takt gebe oder nicht, tritt trotzdem auf.

Mfg.


----------



## Der Maniac (12. August 2015)

Ist dein SLI auch aktiv? Falls jam deaktiviere SLI mal und guck ob es immernoch passiert. Falls ja -> ich habe keine Ahnung, falls nein -> du bist zum Warten auf einen neuen Treiber verdammt. Du könntest maximal probieren auf einen älteren Treiber zu wechseln.


----------



## HisN (12. August 2015)

Wobei "der neueste" ja immer recht nixsagend ist. Die haben Nummern, und was ich da schon gesehen habe was "der neueste" ist


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2015)

Da gibt's doch überhaupt keinen Spielraum für Interpretation. Der zuletzt erschienene Treiber ist der neuste, Punkt!
Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Ebrithil (13. August 2015)

Naja also ich hatte auch schon Fälle wo jemand den Treiber von der CD installiert hat und dann n halbes Jahr später behauptet hat er hätte ja den neusten Installiert.


----------



## HisN (13. August 2015)

Und der letzte WHQ ist auch nicht immer der neueste Treiber.
Aber es gibt ja keinen Spielraum.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

Nein, den gibt es nicht! Wenn Leute das Wort "neueste" nicht verstehen, kann man nichts dran ändern, aber das neueste ist nun einmal das nach Datum aktuellste was es gibt. Ob WHQL zertifiziert, oder Beta, ist ganz egal bei diesem Begriff. 

Das Wort "neueste" ist sehr eindeutig definiert und bezieht sich auf die Zeit. So lange es noch keine Zeitreisen gibt, gibt es da also auch keine Varianten.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. August 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es so: Wenn ein User sagt, er hat den neuesten Treiber installiert, dann bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass er auch tatsächlich den neuesten hat. Von daher gebe ich HisN vollkommen recht. Ohne Angabe der Treibernumner ist die Aussage "neuester Treiber" recht nutzlos.
Speziell bei NV ist es so, dass die Beta Treiber in einem eigenen Bereich zum Download bereitstehen und das weiß nicht jeder.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

Ja aber warum sollte er dann exakt dieses Wort schreiben? Dann müssten wir im Umkehrschluss auch davon ausgehen, dass er überhaupt nicht die GTX980 meint sondern vielleicht eine geringfüg schwächere GTX9800, oder gar gar den mobilchip GTX980m.

Ich geb euch recht damit, dass manche nicht wissen was sie installiert haben, aber wenn sie das explizit so schreiben, dann sollte man dem doch glauben schenken, oder? Ansonsten müsste man eben auch den Rest in Frage stellen.

Aber ich hab hier schon genug ot produziert. Sorry, an die Moderation. Ich bin da vielleicht etwas engstirnig.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. August 2015)

Nein, das sehe ich anders.
Wenn man einem User helfen möchte, dann braucht man Infos. Und zu diesen Infos gehört auch die Treibernummer. Man kann nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, dass ein User weiß, wo er bei Nvidia die Betatreiber findet. Ich habe schon oft genug erlebt, dass User sagten "Ich habe den aktuellsten Treiber installiert!" und dann kam im Laufe des Threads heraus, dass er zwar den letzten WHQL installiert hatte, aber nicht den oder die Beta(s) die danach noch erschienen waren.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum darüber überhaupt diskutiert werden muss 

Sonst machen wir es demnächst doch einfach so:
"Ähm, ich brauche Hilfe. Also ich habe den neuesten Graka Treiber installiert. Meine Graka ist die aktuellste Nvidia High-End Karte, als CPU nutze ich die zuletzt erschienene Intel CPU und als NT ein aktuelles BeQuiet Netzteil mit 450W."

Wäre dir das so lieber?
Oder nicht doch lieber so:

"Der installierte Treiber ist der 355.60, meine Graka die 980 Ti, meine CPU der i5 6600K und als NT habe ich ein BeQuiet Straight Power 10 450W."

Ich für meinen Teil würde die zweite Aussage bevorzugen, denn da werden alle Infos genannt, ohne dass man nachfragen muss...


----------



## HisN (14. August 2015)

Meine Frage hat ja auch ein Hintergrund.
Um mal wieder Konstruktiv zu werden.
Die letzten beiden WHQ hatten einen Fehler. Die waren bei vielen Usern unbenutzbar.
Dafür gab es zwei Beta/Hotfix-Treiber, die diesen Fehler nicht mehr hatten.
Ob inzwischen ein neuer WHQ (Fehlerbereinigt) rausgekommen ist, bin ich mir durch den Wechsel auf Win10 (das OS nennt der Fragesteller übrigens auch nicht, bzw. wer sich zwei Tage nicht meldet, hat sein Problem sowieso schon im Griff) nicht sicher. Genau deshalb nennt man die Nummer und nicht "der neueste".


----------



## P-Magic85 (14. August 2015)

Guten Abend, 

habe den 353.62 drauf, Betriebssystem ist Win 7, habe gerade gesehen das gestern ein neuer Treiber raus gekommen ist.
Wollte keine Diskussion auslösen was der neueste Treiber ist, halte mein System eigentlich immer auf aktuellen Stand. 
Habe leider im Moment viel um die Ohren, hätte ja sein können das momentan durch Treiber mehrere Leute Probleme haben, da dies bei mir über 2-3 Treiberversionen aufgetreten ist.
Meine Schuld waren zu wenig Informationen für euch.

Muss das ganze dieses Weekend, (hoffentlich ist mal wieder Zeit) ausgiebig testen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Cook2211 (14. August 2015)

Schon ok. Diese Diskussion war auch eigentlich unnötig und nicht deine Schuld.
Vielleicht hilft der neue Treiber.
Hast du schon mal probiert den Treiber ganz neu zu installieren?


----------



## Westcoast (16. August 2015)

Cool2211

wie laufen denn deine beiden GTX 980TI karten in battelfield 4? auch mit dem neuesten treiber  355.60 abstürze unter SLI.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. August 2015)

Bf 4 habe ich leider nicht. Sonst habe ich aber bisher keine Probleme in Spielen. TW3, GTA V und Splinter Cell Blacklist laufen bestens.


----------



## Westcoast (16. August 2015)

ok danke. der 355.60 sollte den crash unter sli BF4 fixxen, ist aber leider noch vorhanden.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. August 2015)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Schon komisch, dass es bei einem Spiel, das schon so lange auf dem Markt ist immer noch Probleme gibt.


----------



## Der Maniac (16. August 2015)

Ähm, nur so nebenbei. Der Treiber 355.60 soll den Fehler in BF4 nicht fixen (Win 10!)... Lest mal den ersten Post hier durch, Punkt "Known issues": https://forums.geforce.com/default/...eady-display-driver-feedback-thread-8-13-15-/


----------



## Alucard95 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Hallo,
Ich hätte dazu mal eine Frage.
Und Zwar Würde ich Gern Zwei GTX 970 im SLI in meinem System Unterbringen.
Da ich mich mit den Watt zeugs und so Nicht auskenne Wollte ich Fragen ob mein derzeitges Netzteil dafür reicht.
System: 
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630 watt
Mainboard: Z87-G43 von MSI
Prozessor:   Intel Core i-5 4670K (OC auf 4,2 Ghz)
Arbeitspeicher: 8GB G.Skill  DDR3 2400kit
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
Grafikkarte: R9 290 G4 (will sie ersetzen)
Festplatte: weis ich leider nicht die hat auf jeden fall 7 jahre aufm buckel und 500gb

Ich hoffe ich habe alle Details rein gepackt.

Mfg Alucard


----------



## Der Maniac (22. August 2015)

Aaaalso, dein Netzteil könnte die beiden Grafikkarten schaffen, ist aber sehr knapp. Ich würde mindestens 750 Watt Multirail empfehlen.

Jetzt kommt aber der größere Knackpunkt: dein Mainboard unterstützt kein SLI, nur Crossfire. Da wäre das Ende für deinen Gedanken. Du brauchst als erstes ein neues Mainboard, das SLI auch unterstützt.


----------



## Alucard95 (22. August 2015)

Alles klar  ich bedanke mich für die schnelle antwort.
Da werde Ich mal schauen ob ich mir gleich noch einen größeren Prozessor dazu hole 

Mfg Alucard


----------



## Der Maniac (24. August 2015)

So, hier ist ein DEV-Treiber, der scheinbar bei den meisten die Memory-Crashes unter Windows 10 & SLI fixt. 

64 Bit:

http://developer.download.nvidia.co.../355.78_geforce_win10_64bit_international.exe

32 Bit:

http://developer.download.nvidia.co...355.78/355.78_geforce_win10_international.exe

habe es eben kurz angetestet, bleibt bei mir (Surround-Setup) immer bei ca 3,6 GB Vram (BF4, 5760*1080, Medium-Preset)


----------



## Standeck (25. August 2015)

Hab jetzt die Notes nicht gelesen aber könnte der Treiber auch die anderen Probleme die unter Win10 aufgetreten sind beheben? Ich teste da jetzt einfach mal aber wenn das jemand weiß...

EDIT: Brachte in Mafia 2 keine Verbesserung im Single Betrieb.


----------



## HisN (26. August 2015)

Hier ist gleich der nächste. 355.80 anstatt dem 355.78
Soll genau das gleiche Problem angehen. Speicherverbrauch im SLI

GeForce 355.80 Windows 10 Hotfix driver download


----------



## Der Maniac (26. August 2015)

Das is quasi die Public-Version des von mir verlinkten Dev-Treibers


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. August 2015)

Ist im neuen Treiber das Scaling Problem gelöst?


----------



## Der Maniac (28. August 2015)

Nein, es wurde nur und ausschließlich das Speicherleak geflickt mit dem 355.80. Alle anderen Probleme waren scheinbar nicht schwerwiegend genug, mit nem schnellen Hotfix angegangen zu werden^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. August 2015)

So leute ich habe Eyefinity vor. Ich habe einen mit DVI angeschlossen und einen mit HDMI. 
Einen dritten will ich mit miniDP-HDMI Adapter anschließen.
Geht das oder nicht?


----------



## HisN (30. August 2015)

Du brauchst bei Deinen alten Karten einen aktiven Adapter. Wie alle anderen die drei Monitore an AMD betreiben wollen.
Völlig egal ob Eyefinity oder nicht. Ob CF oder nicht.


----------



## m0nti (30. Oktober 2015)

ist eigentlich das Texturflackern unter Crossfire bei Battlefield 4 verschwunden? Hatte da mit meinem 7970cf Probleme. Und Bevor Fragen kommen ich habe viele Treiber ausprobiert (leider keine Ahnung mehr welche). und das Problem bestand auch noch 1,5 Jahre nach release von BF4.


----------



## Sempie (18. November 2015)

Texturflackern in BF4 war zumindest vor 3 Wochen noch da. (Habe bis vor 3 Wochen 280x Crossfire gehabt)


----------



## Cendrake (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, zusammen ...

Ich mache mir seit ein paar Tagen Gedanken darüber, ob es nicht langsam an der Zeit ist, meine GraKa aufzurüsten und bei meinen Überlegungen bin ich u.a. auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bißchen weiterhelfen (ich hab nur recht laienhaftes Wissen... was man halt so im Internet nachlesen kann).

Die Frage die ich mir grundsätzlich stelle ist: Was macht mehr Sinn - eine superstarke High-End GraKa aus dem oberen Bereich oder besser 2 schwächere aus dem "unteren" High-End im SLI. Genaugenommen geht es dabei um den Vergleich der GTX 960, 970, 980 von MSI. Hier mal eine Aufstellung, was ich den PCGH-Listen entnehmen konnte:



|GTX 980|GTX 970|GTX 960
Chiptakt|1178MHz|1076MHz|1178MHz
Boost|1279MHz|1216MHz|1241MHz
Speicher|4GB GDDR5|4GB GDDR5|4GB GDDR5
|1750MHz|1750MHz|1750MHz
|256bit|256bit|128bit
|224GB/s|196GB/s|112GB/s
Shader|2048|1664|1024
TMUs|128|104|64
ROPs|64|56|32
Rechenleistung|4825GFLOPS|3581GFLOPS|2413GFLOPS
Leistungsaufnahme|>165W (tdp)|>145W (tdp)|>120W (tdp)
Kühlung|2x Axial 100mm|1x Radial 65mm|2x Axial 100mm
Stromversorgung|2x 8-Pin PCIe|2x 6-Pin PCIe|1x 8-Pin PCIe
SLI|4-way|3-way|2-way
Preis|ab 524€|ab 335€| ab 210€

Ich denke, es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will. Wie verhalten sich zwei GTX 960 im SLI gegenüber einer 970er oder 980er? Dass sich die Speichermenge nicht von 4 auf 8 GB verdoppelt, hab ich mittlerweile schon verstanden, aber was ist z.B. mit der Speicheranbindung und den GB/s? Wenn die beiden 960er mit 128bit werkeln, komme ich auf dieselben 224GB/s und 4825GLOPS Rechenleistung wie eine einzelne 980er hat? Und was ist mit den Shadern, TMU, ROP? Falls sich das addieren sollte, dann wäre es ja um knapp 100€ günstiger, sich zwei 960er zu holen. Zugegebenermaßen würden die jedoch auf Grund des größeren Strombedarfs ein stärkeres Netzteil benötigen und auch bei der Jahresabrechnung stärker zu Buche schlagen - was den Preisvorteil so ziemlich wieder aufhebt. Aber die grundsätzliche Frage bleibt.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Und bitte nicht böse sein, falls das total bescheuert ist, was ich hier frage


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2015)

Das kommt darauf an, ob es für das jeweilige Spiel überhaupt ein SLI-Profil gibt und wie gut das umgesetzt ist. Weitere Nachteile bei SLI können Mikroruckler sein. 

Generell ist eine starke Grafikkarte zwei eher low-end Karten daher m.M.n. zu bevorzugen. Ich bin von 2 780Ti's auf eine 980Ti  umgestiegen, von der Rohleistung zwar ein kleiner Rückschritt, aber ich habe es nicht bereut, auch wegen Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch.

Wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung Deines Monitors?

P.S. Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Cendrake (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi, Softy und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dass ein Game SLI unterstützen muss, ist logisch. Auch, dass das mehr oder weniger gut umgesetzt sein kann. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß die meisten Entwickler von AAA-Games sowas schon ordentlich hinkriegen (so sollte es zumindest sein ) bzw. das in Zukunft besser wird und auch häufiger unterstützt wird. Das mit den Mikrorucklern hatte ich im Eingangspost schon gelesen und bin auch gerade noch fleißig dabei mich in die Thematik reinzupauken. Es liegt daran, daß die GPUs an zwei unterschiedlichen Frames arbeiten (AFR) und das dann zusammenstricken, richtig? Von der subjektiven Empfindung abgesehen, ist das objektiv gesehen immer noch so schlimm wie vor ein paar Jahren noch (als der Thread eröffnet wurde)?

Ich denke, ich hab die Antwort auf die Frage, ob sich die Shader zweier 960 zu der einer 980 addieren auch schon gefunden. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wird es leistungsmässig bei AFR genauso wenig der Fall sein, wie bei der Speichermenge, oder? Es gibt wohl noch ein SFR, wo beide Grafikkarten dann am selben Frame basteln und sich den aufsplitten, aber das ist für's Zocken natürlich völlig ungeeignet - da hat man ja prinzipiell tatsächlich nur eine einzige GraKa - bringt ja nix, wenn das Bild vor sich hin stottert und dafür die Shader-Fragmente 'nen ticken schneller berechnet werden. (So hab ich es zumindest verstanden)

Bzgl. Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Da haben zwei Karten sowieso einen Nachteil.

Auflösung meines Monitors ... die Frage ist sehr gut, denn nur deswegen bin ich überhaupt mit der Nase in die GraKa-Überlegung gestolpert  Mein 5 Jahre alter LG hat sich nämlich vorgestern verabschiedet und ich bin deshalb auf der Suche nach einem Neuen. Da musste ich mich also auch erstmal reinfuchsen (Panel-Technologien etc.) und hab mir letztlich die Frage gestellt, ob es nun wieder nur ein FHD oder doch ein zukunftsweisenderer QHD werden soll (UHD kostet ja immer noch ein kleines Vermögen).

Mein alter LG hatte 21,5", eine native Auflösung von 1920x1080, 60Hz und 2ms Reaktionszeit. Das hat für meine Ansprüche eigentlich vollkommen gereicht. Aber 24" oder 27" und/oder 1440p wären schon echt nicht schlecht und ich überlege auch, ob ich beim neuen nicht auf ein VA statt eines TN-panels zurückgreifen soll (Ob nun 2ms oder 4ms macht letztlich keinen großen Unterschied. Mit dem Darstellungswinkel hab ich zwar beim Zocken keine Schwierigkeiten, weil ich eh direkt vor dem Ding sitze, aber beim Filme schauen hat sich das TN-Panel schon hin und wieder negativ ausgewirkt). Aber ich schweife ab...

Zur Zeit hab ich noch eine GTX 770 OC TwinFrozr mit 2GB im Einsatz. Die hat (bisher) eigentlich alle aktuelleren Spiele auf Full HD noch gut hinbekommen (zumindest die gut optimierten Spiele), oftmals auch auf höchsten Einstellungen. Und bei sowieso nur 60Hz sind um die 60FPS ja auch völlig hinlänglich. Dass die 770 mit 2GB ausreicht, wird aber vermutlich nicht mehr allzu lange so bleiben und wenn ich mir echt einen QHD-Monitor zulegen sollte, dann auf jeden Fall nicht.
Großes Manko ist, daß neuer Monitor und neue GraKa leider nur schrittweise von statten gehen kann bei mir. Der neue Monitor hat definitiv Vorrang (ohne Monitor geht nix) und die GraKa muss dann erstmal warten, denn danach bin ich erstmal 'ne Kirchenmaus.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2015)

Das hat nicht zuletzt mit der Ausgangssituation zu tun. Hast du schon eine der genannten, günstigeren Karten, oder nicht? Es hört sich so an als wenn dem nicht so ist. Wäre es anders, könntest du leicht mit wenig finanziellen Aufwand die Leistung einer deutlich teureren Karte erreichen. Jetzt in zwei neue, "kleine" Karten zu investieren fände ich verkehrt. Dann nimm lieber eine starke.


----------



## Cendrake (7. Dezember 2015)

Nein, eine der genannten, günstigeren hab ich leider nicht. Halt nur die 770er, die jetzt auch schon mehr als 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Ich wünschte ja, es gäbe die noch zu haben, damit ich - genau wie du sagst - für recht wenig finanziellen Aufwand eine recht passable Leistungssteigerung bekomme, aber die 770er sind ja scheinbar vollständig aus dem Programm genommen worden 

edit: Zumindest meine MSI N770 TF OC 2GB find ich jetzt auf anhieb nirgends mehr. Oder ginge für SLI grundsätzlich jede x-beliebige 2GB 770er?


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das Budget da ist, nimm eine große. Dank der 980ti ist das gut möglich. Früher hatte man oft nur die Wahl zwischen der absoluten Oberkante wie der Titan X, oder zwei von den nächst günstigeren. Diese haben dann für weniger Kapital meist sogar mehr Leistung geboten. Die 980ti verwirft diesen Umstand allerdings. Mit ihr hat Nvidia den Käufern der Titan X selbst einen Narrenstampel auf die Stirn gedrückt.


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2015)

Cendrake schrieb:


> Hi, Softy und danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Dass ein Game SLI unterstützen muss, ist logisch. Auch, dass das mehr oder weniger gut umgesetzt sein kann. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß die meisten Entwickler von AAA-Games sowas schon ordentlich hinkriegen (so sollte es zumindest sein ) bzw. das in Zukunft besser wird und auch häufiger unterstützt wird. Das mit den Mikrorucklern hatte ich im Eingangspost schon gelesen und bin auch gerade noch fleißig dabei mich in die Thematik reinzupauken. Es liegt daran, daß die GPUs an zwei unterschiedlichen Frames arbeiten (AFR) und das dann zusammenstricken, richtig? Von der subjektiven Empfindung abgesehen, ist das objektiv gesehen immer noch so schlimm wie vor ein paar Jahren noch (als der Thread eröffnet wurde)?



Manche Spiele bekamen und bekommen leider kein SLI-Profil, siehe z.B. hier: Batman: Arkham Knight bekommt kein SLI und Crossfire - "Nachteile überwiegen" Und dann steht man mit 2 langsamen Grafikkarten etwas blöd da 

Wenn Du mit der GTX 770 momentan noch zufrieden bist, würde ich die erstmal behalten, bis sie halt nicht mehr reicht. Und an Deiner Stelle würde ich bei FullHD Auflösung bleiben, bei einem WQHD Monitor muss die Grafikkarte etwa 78% mehr Pixel berechnen im Vergleich zu FullHD, entsprechend stark sollte dann auch die Grafikkarte dimensioniert sein.



Cendrake schrieb:


> edit: Zumindest meine MSI N770 TF OC 2GB find  ich jetzt auf anhieb nirgends mehr. Oder ginge für SLI grundsätzlich  jede x-beliebige 2GB 770er?



SLI geht auch mit 2 GTX 770's unterschiedlicher Hersteller.


----------



## Cendrake (7. Dezember 2015)

Softy schrieb:


> Manche Spiele bekamen und bekommen leider kein SLI-Profil, siehe z.B. hier: Batman: Arkham Knight bekommt kein SLI und Crossfire - "Nachteile überwiegen" Und dann steht man mit 2 langsamen Grafikkarten etwas blöd da
> 
> Wenn Du mit der GTX 770 momentan noch zufrieden bist, würde ich die erstmal behalten, bis sie halt nicht mehr reicht. Und an Deiner Stelle würde ich bei FullHD Auflösung bleiben, bei einem WQHD Monitor muss die Grafikkarte etwa 78% mehr Pixel berechnen im Vergleich zu FullHD, entsprechend stark sollte dann auch die Grafikkarte dimensioniert sein.



Arkham Knight war ja auch so ziemlich das größte Release- und Optimierungs-Debakel des Jahrtausends, nach allem was ich mitbekommen habe  Dass da kein SLI-Support dabei war, verwundert mich kein Stück.  Aber Recht hast du natürlich - leider ist es nicht der Fall, daß das immer dabei ist und dann hat man natürlich die Nachsicht.

Die GTX 770 reicht mir bei FHD und 60Hz eigentlich tatsächlich noch. ArmA III würde mir einfallen, wo ich definitiv runterschrauben musste, nicht nur bei der Darstellungsreichweite. Alien Isolation, Dying Light, GTAV und zuletzt Fallout 4 liefen aber alle butterweich auf Ultra. Witcher 3 hab ich nicht gespielt, hätte die 770 aber bestimmt auch ein bißchen in die Knie gezwungen. Die Frage ist halt - wie lange wird die wohl noch reichen?

Die Sache ist halt... angenommen ich hole mir nun wieder einen FullHD-Monitor, der dann bestenfalls für die nächsten 5 Jahre oder länger halten soll, und dann rüste ich in vielleicht spätestens einem Jahr meine GraKa auf und hab ein Modell, daß ohne weiteres QHD oder sogar UHD packen würde, aber nicht den Monitor dafür. Das will ich halt irgendwie vermeiden, denn dann wieder einen neuen Monitor kaufen, wär auch irgendwie dämlich.
Dann vielleicht doch lieber jetzt schon QHD-Monitor und trotzdem erstmal in FullHD weiterlaufen lassen, aber schonmal gewappnet sein?

So viele Fragen... ich werd noch ganz bekloppt


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie lange (Dir) die GTX 770 reicht, kann man natürlich nicht voraussagen. Aber ich würde erst wechseln, wenn sie nicht mehr reicht. Leistung auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist im PC Bereich selten eine gute Entscheidung und vielleicht reicht die 770 ja noch bis zur nächsten Grafikkartengeneration von nvidia oder AMD.

Beim Monitor musst Du halt überlegen bzw. ist das auch eine Budgetfrage, runterskalieren auf FullHD tun die meisten schon recht gut. Aber da könntest Du ja einen Thread im Monitor-Bereich aufmachen, oder Dich zumindest mal ein bisschen einlesen (Paneltyp, Frequenz usw.). Ist ja auch wieder eine Wissenschaft für sich bzw. Geschmackssache.


----------



## matan11 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,

Ich hätte da ein Problem mit Crossfire und hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, habe die letzte Nacht fast durchgemacht und bin nicht auf einen grünen Zweig gekommen. Eines Vorweg, das ist mein erstes dual GPU Setup das ich in Betrieb genommen habe.
Es handelt sich um ein komplett neues System das ich mir zusammengebaut habe bis auf die Grafikkarten die habe ich übernommen bzw. mir eine zweite zusätzlich gebraucht gekauft.

Setup ist folgendes:
i5 6600K
Asrock Z170 Extreme4 (aktuellstes Bios)
16GB Kingston HyperX DDR4
bequiet dark power pro 1000Watt
2 mal Sapphire R9 290 Referenzdesign
Windows 10 Pro 64bit
Monitor: Asus MG279Q verbunden über miniDP port

System ist Wassergekühlt bis auf die zweite GPU da habe ich noch keinen Kühler. Habe den PC wie gesagt neu zusammengebaut und Windows komplett neu installiert zuerst mit nur einer GPU.
Hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert Spiele laufen grundsätzlich flüssig und ohne Probleme.

So jetzt zum eigentlichen Problem. Habe dann die zweite GPU eingebaut, die wurde auch erkannt Crossfire war im Treiber schon aktiviert. Wollte dann verschiedene Games ausprobieren angefangen mit Dirt Rally.
Die Performance ist jedoch deutlich schlechter als mit single GPU, weniger fps und keineswegs flüssig. GPU Last schwankt extrem. Dasselbe mit Grid Autosport und Witcher 3.
Hier ein paar Videos wo man dass sieht:

https://youtu.be/Yfva1bSi_rU

https://youtu.be/SkttJ3Benhc

Habe dann Tomb Raider probiert da funktioniert alles bestens:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjNlsZN_-Ps

Desweiteren habe ich immer wider die Meldung das der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde sowie ein problem mit der verbindung vom display port.
Treiber habe ich folgende probiert: Crimson 15.12, Crimson 15.11.1 Beta sowie Catalyst 15.7.1 jedesmal dasselbe.
Außerdem habe ich versucht Crossfire Profile zu verwende, Frame Pacing und ULPS deaktiviert und wahrscheinlich noch 10 Sachen die mir gar nicht mehr einfallen. 

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter oder ist das normal da die Spiele vielleicht nicht optimiert sind? Möglicherweise habe ich auch was vergessen wie gesagt ist mein erstes dual GPU System.
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Rat für mich.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder die vielleicht helfen.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe seit Jahren Dual Gpu CF/Sli bin nie enttäuscht worden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2015)

Treiber über DDU deinstallieren. 
Dann 15.12 installieren und mit disable_ULPS als Administrator durchführen. Neustart. Dann testen. 
Wenn kein Erfolg, beide Karten einzeln Testen, ob eine Fehler macht.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (30. Dezember 2015)

matan11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Rat für mich.



Ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem wie du, und hatte mir auch die Nacht um die Ohren gehauen, um das Problem zu lösen.

Habe zwei R9-290x (CrossFireX) im PC.

Wie es aussieht, ist das ein Wechselspiel von CrossFireX, Windows10-64Bit, und den Treibern, ab Version 15.12.

Unter Windows7 hatte ich diese Probleme nicht.
Unter Windows10, habe ich mit CrossFireX zum Beispiel bei meinem gemoddetem Skyrim gerade mal 14 FPS.
Schalte ich CrossFireX aus, sind es jenseits der 60 FPS.

Ich hatte auch alles versucht, was du geschrieben hast, aber ohne Erfolg.

Die Lösung des Problems, ist der Wechsel zur Treiber-Version 15.11.1-Beta.
Damit laufen alle Spiele wieder wie geölt.
Bei der Version 15.11.1 stehen einem auch beide Control-Center zur Verfügung, also das alte und das neue Crimson Control Center.

Vermutlich bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, zu warten, bis es neue Treiber-Versionen gibt, oder ein Fix, der das Problem behebt.


----------



## TollerHecht (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage. Wie ist das wenn ich eine Dual GPU Karte habe und ein Spiel ohne CF Kompatibilität starte? Wird dann nur eine GPU belastet oder läuft die andere auch noch mit? Ich frage da ich mir eine 295X2 geschossen habe und mir nicht sicher bin ob es sinn macht die zweite GPU immer manuell abzuschalten sollte ich längere Zeit ein Spiel ohne CF Support nutzen. Natürlich wegen dem Stromverbrauch, warum soll die Karte unnötig 250W ziehen.


----------



## Ebrithil (2. Januar 2016)

Also die 2. GPU geht dann nicht aus, aber sie bleibt im Idle. Manuell abschalten musst du da eigentlich nix.


----------



## TollerHecht (2. Januar 2016)

Achso, wenn sie in den Idle geht dann ist mir das auch recht


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2016)

Selbst wenn sie hochtakten würde... Wenn keine Last anliegt, verbraucht sie auch nicht viel. Das siehst du gut bei den Benchmarks hier von PCGH. Obwohl die Karten in allen Spielen maximale Leistung bringen sollen, ist der Verbrauch bei spielen wie Anno und Risen deutlich höher. Das ist in deinem Szenario nicht anders. Die Karte taktet dann zwar im schlechtesten Falle hoch, da aber keine Last anliegt und die Rechenwerke nichts zu tun haben, Wird sich nicht wirklich was verbraucht.


----------



## TollerHecht (2. Januar 2016)

Das ist natürlich gut. Dann brauch ich beim spielen von CSGO nichts an den Settings zu ändern. Wäre ja blöd wenn die zweite Karte plötzlich 250W zieht obwohl schon 200 FPS anliegen


----------



## FROSTY10101 (2. Januar 2016)

Da die Karte/en vom Treiber/Catalyst gesteuert werden, vermute ich mal, dass es egal ist, ob die GPUs auf einer Karte sitzen oder auf zwei.
Bei mir ist es also so, dass bei Spielen immer beide R9-290x Karten laufen, egal ob das Spiel nun CrossFireX unterstützt, oder nicht.
Nur im Desktop-Bereich schaltet bei mir dann eine Karte ab, und zwar völlig, also auch die Lüfter laufen dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

An den Setting zu ändern? Du kannst doch beim Crimson für jedes Spiel einzeln Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## unLieb (20. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob es hier schon zur Sprache kam, aber ist es tatsächlich so, dass sich aktuell unter Windows 10/DirectX12 der VRAM verdoppelt?


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Januar 2016)

Vom Verbrauch her? (alles andere wäre auch komisch xD) Hab ich noch nicht gehört... Mehrverbrauch vielleicht, aber gleich ne Verdoppelung?


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

unLieb schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es hier schon zur Sprache kam, aber ist es tatsächlich so, dass sich aktuell unter Windows 10/DirectX12 der VRAM verdoppelt?



Du meinst magisch?
Oder zielt die Frage eher auf SLI ab?


----------



## unLieb (20. Januar 2016)

Ich rede schon von SLI/Crossfire in dem es hier doch in dem Thema geht. In der Regel ist es ja so dass wenn ich zwei Karten mit sagen wie je 2 GB VRAM im SLI/Crossfire betreibe, ich im Spiele trotzdem nur 2 GB VRAM zur Verfügung habe. 

Nun soll dies, der Behauptung nach allerdings unter Windows 10 eben so sein, dass man eben im SLI/Crossfire dann 2+2 GB, also letztendlich 4 GB VRAM zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

Solange AFR genutzt wird, ändert sich das auch mit DX12 nicht.
Weil die Grakas ja immer "ganze" Bilder rendern und alle Daten dafür im VRAM brauchen.
Erst wenn die Hersteller nicht mehr AFR benutzen würden (was noch nicht raus ist, ob das effektiv angewendet werden kann), dann könnte man besser mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen umgehen.

Interessant wird das dann auch mit NV-Link, denn genau diese Technik soll ja den Zugriff der GPUs auf Ressourcen der jeweils anderen Karten verbessern. Aber auch das ist bis jetzt noch Papier auf dem was geschrieben steht.


----------



## unLieb (20. Januar 2016)

Dachte ich es mir doch! Ich bin zwar nicht völlig der Hardware-Experte, aber war mir recht sicher dass sich der VRAM nach wie vor nicht verdoppelt. Auch mit Windows 10 nicht. Ich hasse es wenn man mich als Trottel hinzustellen versucht. 

Ich zitiere mal weshalb ich frage: 



> Es lohnt sich nicht wirklich zwei mittelklasse Grafikkarten zu verbinden. Kauf dir lieber zwei Nvidia Karten und Betreibe sie im SLI, da addiert sich dann auch der VRAM. Mit zwei Grafikkarten hat man im übrigen die 1,9 fache leistung, also fast die doppelte.





> Doch. Es addiert sich definitiv der VRAM. Ich habe selber ein SLI System bestehend aus zwei GTX 980Ti mit je 6GB und habe insgesamt 12GB. Man sollte schon wissen von was man redet ^^



https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/r9-270x-2gb-sli-crossfire-sinnvoll-


Vermutlich denkt es dieses, weil ihm unter Windows dann 12 GB VRAM angezeigt werden. Aber das wurde es auch schon unter Windows 8, 7, Vista wenn man denn ein SLI/Crossfire System betreibt.


----------



## steAK79 (20. Januar 2016)

Gibt es denn beim Einrichten vom SLI was zu beachten?
Oder ist einfach Karte rein, bridge drauf und ab die post?

Krieg ja morgen meine zweite und bin ganz gespannt, wies ausschaut, was es leistet und ob ich einer von den Rucklern bin^^


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

Das ist alles.
Dann meldet sich der Treiber, dass Du bitte den richtigen Klicker setzt und dann musst Du darauf hoffen dass Deine Games mit SLI skalieren.


----------



## steAK79 (20. Januar 2016)

Jop, das hatte ich schon nachgelesen.

Witcher 3, Star Wars Battlefront, das kommende Tomb, Crysis 3 und csgo,
wobei sli für csgo mit Sicherheit völlig unnötig ist...


----------



## Systox (20. Januar 2016)

Gibt es gute Benchmarks zu GTX 780 Ti's im SLI - 4K Auflösung?
Bzw. hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte ein Titan-Black-SLI. Was bis auf das mehr an Speicher in die gleiche Leistungsklasse fällt.
Aber Deine Frage ist unpräzise. Was möchtest Du denn eigentlich wissen?

Möchtest Du wissen dass ich das Titan-Black-SLI zugunsten einer Titan X abgeschafft, auf die 10% Leistung gepfiffen, die das SLI bringt wenn es perfekt skaliert, und dafür lieber die ganze SLI-Problematik hinter mir gelassen habe?

SLI mir Uralt-Karten ist in der Regel keine so gute Idee, weil Du z.b. mit einer 980TI die gleiche Leistung bekommst, mehr VRAM hast, kein größeres Netzteil brauchst und die Leistung immer bereit steht und nicht nur wenn gerade mal wieder alles zusammen passt. Deshalb wird Dir hier auch niemand ein 780TI-SLI ans Herz legen, besonders nicht in 4K wenn Du nur 3GB VRAM hast. Obwohl das ja kein generelles Problem ist, man hat ja Regler in seiner Software. D.h. ob die 3GB ein Problem sind, wird über Deine Software, die Regler für Textur-Auflösung und Anti-Aliasing, und erst danach von der Auflösung diktiert und nicht per SE.


----------



## Der Maniac (21. Januar 2016)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit 4k Benchmarks aufwarten, aber meine Spiele laufen alle in 5760x1080 über meine Monitore. BF4 auf Ultra (und zwar alles, Motion blur aber aus ^_^) läuft bei 32er Servern je nach Karte mit maximal 160 FPS (Hardware siehe Signatur). Auf karten mit hoher Sichtweite aka Dragon Valley fält das ganze dann auf 80-100 FPS...

Witcher 3 hab ich nicht, Battlefront läuft auf einer leicht angepassten Version der BF4 Engine, Tomb Raider müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Hat das ne interne Anzeigenskalierung? Dann könnte ich da mal nen "4k"-Bench fahren....

Und noch nen Link zu nem 3D-Mark Ergebnis: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5930K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE (CPU lief nur mit 3,7 GHz, der Bench crashte mit 4 GHz (zuwenig Strom für die CPU scheinbar))


----------



## steAK79 (21. Januar 2016)

Also mich überzeugt das SLI mit den zwei GTX 980 ti jetzt nicht wirklich 8(

Scheine wohl was falsches und davon auch noch zu viel erwartet zu haben?!?


----------



## HisN (21. Januar 2016)

Naja, Du hast ja vorher eine 980TI gehabt, Du weißt dass es keine Verdopplung der FPS gibt, Du weißt das SLI Problemchen erzeugen kann, bzw. das Resultat von der Software die Du benutzt abhängig ist. Was hattest Du erwartet, und was ist dabei rausgekommen. Erzählt doch mal?


----------



## steAK79 (21. Januar 2016)

Während ich so drüber nachdenke was ich erwartet habe frage ich mich: WAS HAB ICH DENN ERWARTET?

Klar, hab nun in jedem Spiel kommen deutlich mehr fps, in witcher (~135) und star wars (190+)hab ich das gGefühl das es irgendwie "seltsam" läuft.
Da ruckelt nix, aber es wirkt iwie "unflüssiger"?? Klingt Panne, weiß ich, ist aber mein Eindruck, oder muss ich an den Spielen selbst auch noch settings ändern?
Im csgo merk ich keinen Unterschied, fps hatte ich da auch mit einer Karte mehr als genug.
Tomb Raider testen geht ja noch nicht, dit Spiel kommt ja erst noch.

Ach, ich fahr nu erstmal nen bisl kicken und teste nachher weiter.
Wenn mich der Kram nicht noch nachhaltig überzeugt gehts zurück.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. Januar 2016)

Liegt vermutlich an unregelmäßigen Frametimes, versuche mal die FPS zu cappen.


----------



## steAK79 (22. Januar 2016)

Ist wieder ausgebaut und eingepackt, geht nachher in die Post.
Schade drum, aber ich bin jetzt der überzeugung das eine Karte besser läuft.
Klar, im Benchmark waren das mal eben 7000 Punkte mehr, aber davon kann ich mir nix kaufen.
Dann lieber weniger fps und dafür ruckelfrei


----------



## GEChun (8. Februar 2016)

Würde gerne mal mehrere Meinungen dazu holen und meine SLI Kenntnisse erweitern!

Können zwei fast ganz identischen Karten mit unterschiedlichen Shadern kein SLI ausführen?

Haben hier einen Threat dazu im Forum!
GTX 570Ti und GTX 570 (2x GF114) 

(unterschiedlich ist nur die "Variante" was auch immer das heißt!)


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Februar 2016)

Ähm, wenn ich nicht ganz blöd bin: Es gab nie eine GTX 570 *Ti*, oder? Wenn das nur ein vertipper ist, und du meinst eine GTX 570 und eine 750 Ti, dann kann ich dir sagen: Die beiden karten laufen zusammen nicht, da liegen zu viele Generationen dazwischen. Maximal mit Treiberhacks könnte da was gehen...


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2016)

Verlink doch bitte mal den erwähnten thread.

Ich hab im ersten Moment an eine normale 560 und eine 560ti 448 gedacht. Danach wurde früher auch des öfteren gefragt und es gab ja tatsächlich einige Probleme.


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/426471-gtx-560ti-und-gtx-560-non-ti-sli-moeglich.html


----------



## GEChun (9. Februar 2016)

Danke HisN!

Ja war mein Fehler, ich habe die GTX 560TI und GTX 560 gemeint aber zum gleichen Zeitpunkt an die 570iger gedacht!

Also wie gesagt 560 ist gemeint!

Geht mir auch mehr um darum ob es generell möglich ist oder nicht!
Weil wenn ja ist so eine Überlegung eine TI Karte mit mehr Shadern als Main Karte für SLI zu nehmen natürlich interessant!


----------



## mad-onion (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich wollte mich auch mal hier melden, habe eben mal 3DMark (Firefly 1.1) laufen lassen und wollte mal eure Meinung wissen, ob das so hinhaut ... 
Die Seite mit dem Ergebnis findet sich hier: Klick! 
In meiner Sig steht ja was ich für eine Config habe.
Ansonsten nochmal hier:

CPU/Cooler: Core I5 4690K @ Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A BW
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming-7  
Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600 9-9-9-28 2T 

Graka: 2x Radeon R9 390 8GB @ Crossfire
Netzteil: Corsair RM1000i

SSD: Samsung SSD 830 256GB
HDD: Toshiba 2 TB

Das alles unter Windows 10 x64, alle Treiber und Bios sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
Interessanterweise steht dort unter anderem, dass es ein besserer Score als 93% aller bisher erfassten Benchmarks sein soll..
Da ich den Hotfix Crimson 16.1 installiert habe, scheint es ein Problem mit der Akzeptanz seitens Futuremark zu geben, beeinflusst das den Score?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Februar 2016)

American Truck Simulator kann das sein, das dieser Probleme mach mit Crossfire?


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich befasse mich mit dem Gedanken zwei Grakas in meinem System zu betreiben. Genauer gesagt zwei 980ti.

Bevor es jetzt losgeht, weiss ich durchaus, dass es Probleme mit SLI geben kann und die neue Generation ja quasi vor der Tür steht.
Trotzdem wollte ich mich mal näher mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

Mein System sieht derzeit folgendermaßen aus:
i7 4790k @ 4,5 Ghz
Dark Rock Pro 3
16GB G.Skill Trident @2400 Ghz
Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 5
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W
Palit 980 ti Super Jetstream

Meine Fragen hierzu:
MUSS ich zwngsläufig zwei Karten des selben Typs und Herstellers verwenden?
Also zwei 980ti ist klar, aber zwei Palits oder kann da z.B. auch eine MSI, oder ASUS oder sonstwas rein, hauptsache 980ti?
Wie üppig sollte das NT gewählt werden? 850 W oder stärker? Empfehlungen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2016)

- Der Hersteller ist egal, aus psychohygienischen Gründen würde ich aber zu zwei gleichen Karten greifen 

- 850 Watt reichen, aber es sollte ein hochwertiges Netzteil sein, kein hochgelabelter Scheiß


----------



## GEChun (16. Mai 2016)

Softy hat recht ABER!

Lieber 2 identische Karten nehmen um mögliche Probleme die daraus resultieren könnten, direkt auszuschließen.

So wie sich das bei dir anhört, hast du ja noch nicht so viel Erfahrungen mit SLI, daher immer den leichtesten Weg gehen.
Sonst schleichen sich noch unerwünschte Fehler ein, das SLI skaliert aus irgendwelchen Gründen schlechter als es sollte oder mögliche geisterhafte Probleme sorgen einfach für Frust.

Das muss nicht sein, diese Probleme sind ehr was für Erfahrene Nutzer die nicht schon bei dem ersten SLI Gespann auf die Nase gefallen sind und wissen wo der Hase läuft.


Gibt ja nicht umsonst solche SLI Hasser hier im Forum, die nur vom Tod und Teufel reden wenn sie von SLI hören.

P.S. ich nutze auch SLI, nur im Augenblick nicht. Denke aber es wird ein 1070 oder 1080 Gespann.  Spreche da schon aus Erfahrung!


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

Ich freuer mich schon drauf die Ergebnisse von 1080 sli systemen zu sehen


----------



## TSR2000 (18. Mai 2016)

@GEChun: In der Tat habe ich (noch) keine Erfahrung mit SLI. Und ich fürchte, das wird auch erstmal so bleiben... Wird mir im Augenblick etwas zu teuer, aber wenn ich günstig an eine 980ti herankomme, könnte ich doch noch schwach werden.
Also 850 W reichen? Oder lieber 750W?

Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für die Antworten
Sollte sich etwas tun bei mir, melde ich mich bestimmt nochmal mit jeder Menge Fragen...


----------



## GEChun (18. Mai 2016)

Ich denk mal das kommt auf das Netzteil an!
Ich persönlich nehme aber lieber mehr als nötig, daher würde ich bei der Wahl schon zum 850W raten.


----------



## TSR2000 (21. Mai 2016)

@GEChun: würdest Du sagen ein beQuiet Dark Power Pro 11mit 850W geht in Ordnung? Oder reichen bei den Modell auch 750 W aus?


----------



## mad-onion (22. Mai 2016)

@TSR2000:
Du solltest auf jeden Fall drauf achten, dass die Karten die gleichen Taktraten haben, sowohl GPU samt Boost als auch der Ram. 
Ich habe den großen Bruder deines Mainboards, das Gaming 7. Auf meinem zumindest befindet sich ein S-Ata Stromanschluss an der selben Kante wie die S-Ata Laufwerksanschlüsse.
Sollte dein Board den auch haben, bei Nutzung von Multi-GPU Setups immer das Netzteil auch daran anschliessen um einen stabilen Betrieb zu gewährleisten.


----------



## GEChun (22. Mai 2016)

Ich würde das 850W nehmen. 
Wobei ich wie gesagt kein Experte in Sachen Strombedarf bin.
Hast schon mal alles in einen Netzteil Kalkulator eingegeben? 
Die Kalkulieren meist recht großzügig solltest du da im Bereich von 850W liegen wird das wohl ausreichen.
Wenn du es aber genau haben willst frag am besten im Netzteil Threat nach, da gibt's einige Experten in Sachen Strombedarf!


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

TSR2000 schrieb:


> @GEChun: würdest Du sagen ein beQuiet Dark Power Pro 11mit 850W geht in Ordnung? Oder reichen bei den Modell auch 750 W aus?



Nimm das 850 Watt Modell, da es auf einer besseren Plattform basiert als das 750er Modell.


----------



## TSR2000 (23. Mai 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## TSR2000 (25. Mai 2016)

So, zweite TI ist gekauft und Netzteil bestellt.
Ich freue mich drauf zu basteln und zu testen

Wie ist denn das mit der Hitzeentwicklung? Ich habe ein Nanoxia DS3 als Case und ich dachte dran evtl. einen Festplattenkäfig auszubauen, um einen besseren Airflow zu haben.

Sonst noch etwas zu beachten? Die Karten liegen ja doch recht eng bei einander.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2016)

Du musst halt mal die Temperatur der oberen Karte im Auge behalten und den Airflow im Gehäuse dann ggf. optimieren (Deckellüfter etc.)


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2016)

Um welche 980ti geht's denn genau, also welches Modell?


----------



## TSR2000 (26. Mai 2016)

Es sind zwei Palit 980ti Super Jetstream, das Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 nur der Vollständigkeit halber. Wird eng zwischen den beiden Karten, oder?


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2016)

10°C mehr bei der oberen Karte wirst Du vermutlich schon einplanen müssen.


----------



## Zalar66 (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

hatte bzw. hat jemand von euch schon mal folgendes Problem gehabt: 

Ich habe einen LG 21:9 Monitor (3440x1440) -> DP 
Ich habe einen LG 21:9 Monitor (2560x1080)-> Mini HDMI
Ich habe einen 16:9 Monitor (1920x1080) -> DVI 

angeschlossen. 


Hardware:

2 x Gainward GTX 980 Phantom 
Intel i7 490 
Asus Deluxe Z97
16 GB Ram 

So nun zum eigentlichen Problem: 

Wenn ich Monitor 1 und 2 parallel betreibe, habe ich in diversen Games Bildruckler. 
Die FPS bleiben gleich-> Frimetimes ermittelt mittels Afterburner sehen auch ok bzw. anders gesagt, nicht anders aus, als sonst auch.

Komisch ist, das nach dem abstecken des Monitors 2, sich Monitor 1 nicht mehr in die native Auflösung umstellen lies. 

Wenn Monitor 1 und 3 eingeschaltet sind, dann treten diese Ruckler weniger oft auf.

Neustart und Treiber Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht. 

Bei Games die SLI nicht untersützen kommt im übrigen der gleiche Fehler. 

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Danke für die Antworten. 

LG Alex


----------



## HisN (27. Mai 2016)

Einer von den Monitoren ist ein G-Sync-Monitor?


----------



## Zalar66 (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort: Nein! 

Sind beide normale 60 HZ Teile. (LG 34UM65-P und LG34UM94C- P)
Es waren auch beide auf 60 Hz eingestellt, bevor ich den einen abgesteckt habe.

LG Alex


----------



## M-R (15. Juni 2016)

Huhu

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine zweite 980ti zu kaufen, da die im Preis momentan steil bergab gehen. Hab viel gelesen über SLI und will es mal selber Testen...
Jetzt meine Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen welche Spiele denn SLI fähig sind?

MFG


----------



## HisN (15. Juni 2016)

In Deinem Treiber-CP
Geht am besten mit dem Profile-Inspector.

SLI im Treiber angeschaltet (Markiert bzw. folgende)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SLI im Treiber abgeschaltet (markiert und davor/danach)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Liste ist vollständig. Braucht man keine Liste im Internet suchen, die nicht gepflegt wird^^


----------



## MrHide (29. Juni 2016)

M-R schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine zweite 980ti zu kaufen, da die im Preis momentan steil bergab gehen. Hab viel gelesen über SLI und will es mal selber Testen...
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen welche Spiele denn SLI fähig sind?
> ...



Fur SLI optimierte Spiele | NVIDIA

Schau mal hier.


----------



## GEChun (29. Juni 2016)

MrHide schrieb:


> Fur SLI optimierte Spiele | NVIDIA
> 
> Schau mal hier.



Die Liste ist leider nicht Aktuell.


----------



## gen-X (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mal Multi GPU zu  testen. Da ich mir vor Kurzem einen Freesync Monitor zugelegt habe,  würde ich daher lieber auf eine AMD bzw. CrossFire Kombination setzen.  Ich lese hier aber überweigend Kommentare zu Nvidia bzw.  SLI-Kombinationen. Womit hängt das zusammen? Sind SLI Systeme generell  eher verbreitet und wenn ja, wieso? Gibt es zwischen SLI und CF merkbare  Perfomance Unterschiede?

Ich wäre dankbar für kurze, gerne auch  subjektive Meinungen. Meine eigene Nachforschung hat mich leider nicht  schlauer gemacht 

Viele Grüße


----------



## HisN (10. Juli 2016)

Die Technik basiert auf den gleichen Grundlagen. D.h. es gibt keine wirklichen Performance-Unterschiede. Die richtet sie nach den Karten und der benutzten Software, nicht ob es SLI oder CFX ist.


----------



## gen-X (10. Juli 2016)

Ok, Verstehe. Kommt einzig und allein auf die Komponenten bzw. Karten an - die Technik (SLI oder CF) selber macht keine Performanceunterschiede aus. Und wie ist der Treibersupport für Spiele? Gibt es da Differenzen wie zB "75% aller spiele supportet SLI und nur 50% aller Spiele supportet CF"?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

Nein, auch kein Unterschied. 
Einer der Gründe warum du das Gefühl hast mehr öfter sli zu lesen ergibt sich bei kurzer Überlegung von allein. Schau mal auf die Preise quasi gleich schneller Karten bei grün und rot. Wer nur für dermaßen bereit ist Aufpreis zu zahlen, der hat auch eher die Kohle für Multi GPU Systeme.


----------



## gen-X (10. Juli 2016)

Mit anderen Worten: Nvidia liefert mehr Leistung für gleiches Gerld, daher mehr SLI als CF. Meintest Du das?


----------



## HisN (10. Juli 2016)

Andersrum, wer schon Kohle in ein Multi-GPU-System steckt, der macht das normalerweise mit den schnellsten Karten die es am Markt gibt, weil es mit Mittelklasse-Karten keine Punkte bringt.
Wer hat zur Zeit die schnellste Karte?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

gen-X schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Nvidia liefert mehr Leistung für gleiches Gerld, daher mehr SLI als CF. Meintest Du das?


Mehr Leistung fürs Geld liefert seit mehreren Generationen AMD, Nvidia ist teurer pro fps. Dafür hat Nvidia die Leistungskrone inne, die sie sich aber vergolden lassen.


----------



## gen-X (10. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, hab ich verstanden. Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen *thumbs up*


----------



## Birbus (25. Juli 2016)

Hey endlich habe ich auch mal ein SLI System 
Mit der denkbar sinnvollsten Kombination aus zwei GTX 960ern mit 2gb vram.
Da musste die R9 390 leider erstmal aus dem PC weichen ^^
the way it's meant to be bottlenecked 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII GENE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jivera (25. Juli 2016)

Warum denn keine zweite r9 390?


----------



## Birbus (25. Juli 2016)

Ach das wäre ja langweilig und fast schon sinnvoll ^^


----------



## AYAlf (29. Juli 2016)

M-R schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine zweite 980ti zu kaufen, da die im Preis momentan steil bergab gehen. Hab viel gelesen über SLI und will es mal selber Testen...
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen welche Spiele denn SLI fähig sind?
> ...



Wirklich, du willst ein Mittelklasse SLI bauen?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (30. Juli 2016)

ich möchte mir auch ein SLI Gespann aufbauen und habe kleine fragen zum Übertakten 

meine erste Karte bekomme ich auf 1513mhz/4060mhz Stabil 

Was ist wenn die zweite Karte mehr bzw. weniger macht ? wenn sie mehr macht sollte ich sie im ersten Slot stecken ? oder sollte ich beide auf den gleichen Takt bringen ? 

ich nutze MSI Afterburner, wie kann ich da beide unabhängig OC betreiben, gibs da ein "besseres" Tool ? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## HisN (30. Juli 2016)

Sollen sollst Du gar nix. Du kannst. SLI läuft auch mit unteschiedlichen Takten.

https://abload.de/img/starcitizen_2016_03_1cos4o.jpg

Und ich würde die kühlere Karte in den obersten Slot stecken.
Besseres Tool .... kommt drauf an wie man besser definiert, wenn Du gut mit dem AB klarkommst, dann ist doch alles schön. Ich hab es z.b. mit dem Inspector per Script gemacht. Aber ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Downforce (31. Juli 2016)

Ich bevorzuge auf beiden Karten identische (evtl. angepasste) BIOSe.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (31. Juli 2016)

Danke leute !

An BIOS MOD trau ich mich bisher noch nicht ran, wobei bei meiner noch was drin wäre mit MOD. meine erste wird Wasser gekühlt und bleibt bei 1513mhz/4060mhz kühle 43° 
im Dauer Stress Test. 

meine hat auch kleine leistungs- Sprünge, ich las das man das mit einem MOD beseitigen kann. aber wie gesagt, habe schiss dass ich da was falsch mache


----------



## antec1200 (11. August 2016)

Ich habe mal eine frage, wollte aber kein neues Thema aufmachen.
Ich habe einen G-sync Monitor mit 144hz und 2560*1440 Pixeln. 
Desweitern habe ich 2 Full HD Monitore am PC um z.B. Youtube laufen zu haben.
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Meine GTX 980TI hat teilweise sehr stark zu kämpfen mit den 3 Monitoren daher ist meine Überlegung einfach eine 2. GPU einzubauen welche sich nur um die Full HD Monitore kümmert, also nichts mit den Spielen zu tun hat.
Damit die 980TI sich nur um die spiele kümmern muss.

Ist so etwas möglich?


----------



## unLieb (11. August 2016)

Kann man so machen ja. Habe ich selber schon so gehandhabt.


----------



## HisN (11. August 2016)

Du kannst so viele Grafikkarten einbauen wie Du lustig bist^^
Hat dann halt nix mit SLI oder so zu tun.


----------



## Cleriker (11. August 2016)

Eine zweite 980ti nur für youtube und Co. ist aber vollkommen übertrieben.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2016)

antec1200 schrieb:


> Ist so etwas möglich?



Schließ die kleinen Monitore an die IGP an.


----------



## wolflux (24. August 2016)

Moin, die 980Ti ist schon für gebrauchte  360.00 € zu bekommen und jetzt überlege ich ob ich mir eine Zweite hole zum Falten. Natürlich, auch wenn es schon im PC steckt auf ein SLI  zu testen. Gut ist der SLI-Ruf oder Crossfire nicht wirklich.Nur zum technischen Verständnis,  zum falten brauche ich ja keine SLI-Brücke oder nur zum spielen ?
Unter YouTube sieht man SLI ohne Micro Ruckler sogar in FarCry4 jetzt frage ich mich woran das liegt? Da ich in der Lage bin diese 2 Karten ohne Boost laufen zu lassen und beide identische Werte GPU/ Speicher takt  im Bios zu verändern, zu fixen,dürfte das doch schon viel ausmachen oder? Worauf muss ich dann noch achten, ausser natürlich auf die Treibereinstellungen und welche Einstellungen sind im Treiber ausser SLI wichtig ?

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (24. August 2016)

Die gibt es neu schon für 344€: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wolflux (24. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Die gibt es neu schon für 344€: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Omega Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Oh, da bin ich fast sprachlos. 
Danke dir


----------



## HisN (24. August 2016)

Zum Falten brauchst Du keine SLI Brücke. Da wird jede Graka einzeln angesprochen. Tut aber nicht weh, wenn eine steckt.

FC4 mit SLI: Auf YT sieht man viel. Es reicht doch schon wenn der YTber im CPU-Limit hängt. Und schon gibts keine MR mehr.

Treiber: Ich weiß nicht warum jeder immer im Treiber rumstellen muss. Meinem Verständnis nach ist der Treiber dazu da Einstellungen  zu erreichen, die im Game nicht erreichbar sind. Also z.b. wenn das kein 16xAF anbietet, dann wird es im Treiber-Profil für DIESES GAME erzwungen (ja nicht generell, dann bekommt man nämlich ganz schnell Grafikfehler).

Der Treiber is grundsätzlich erst mal gut eingestellt, egal ob SLI oder Single-Graka. Das einzige was ich umstelle ist die Textur-Filterung auf hohe Qualität, das ist aber kein Muss und hat gar nix mit SLI zu tun.


----------



## wolflux (24. August 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Zum Falten brauchst Du keine SLI Brücke. Da wird jede Graka einzeln angesprochen. Tut aber nicht weh, wenn eine steckt.
> 
> FC4 mit SLI: Auf YT sieht man viel. Es reicht doch schon wenn der YTber im CPU-Limit hängt. Und schon gibts keine MR mehr.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe der 5930k reicht mit 4Ghz. die Lanes sind wenigstens schon mal da.
Alles soweit klar, ich dachte der Treiber muss auf SLI  umgestellt werden und es fehlt mir die Praxis, dafür. Hammer und ich war immer der totale Gegner von SLI, Crossfire wegen  einem Freund der es auch hatte. Aber zum Falten finde ich es zuerst richtig cool, wenn das Bios angepasst wurde     Beide 980Ti werden Stock mit je 180 Watt laufen und nach oben hin ist ja eh kein Thema.    Danke für die Info  
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## HisN (24. August 2016)

Ah, ja das stimmt. SLI muss im Treiber aktiviert werden, aber das sagt Dir der Treiber auch beim ersten Start mit zwei Karten 


Ob und was reicht hängt schwer von Software, Settings und was Du erreichen möchtest ab. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn der nicht reicht, was sollte dann reichen?
Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## masch1ne (26. August 2016)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

hi, ich hätte nur mal generell paar fragen über den crossfirex betrieb...
Seit gestern hab iich 2 x r9 290 drin. 1 ne hab ich den Lüfter selbst montiert, das ist der accelero xtreme 3 und die andere ist die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC ...
1.So soweit so gut... Jetzt hatte ich in der Radeon software suite ( Crimson) via games globale einstellungen mal die einstellungen mir angesehen und wie auf dem bild eingestellt.... Sind diese so richtig? bzw sinnvoll?
2.Desweiteren hab ich 2 Screenshots von den Overdrive Einstellungen gemacht.... Dort sind zb die Optionen unterschiedlich.  Ist da irgendein Master Slave verhalten zwischen den Grakas? Und kann man das Overdrive menu nicht deaktivieren weil ich eigentl alles via afterburner machen will?(siehe screenshot afterburner)
3.Die tri x soll super leise sein... Kann meine Annahme richtig sein, dass da die beiden so nah beieinander im gehäuse sitzen, sich gegenseitig warm machen?!  die auslastung bei cs go ist zb 20% maximal, und die temps gehen an die 60-70 --> meine lüftereinstellungen wedeln dann auch mit 70% umher..--> staubsaugerlärm;  meine accelero läuft da wesentlich ruhiger...
4. hab eben mal mit verschiedenen tools gebenchmarkt, kommen klasse werte dabei rum... gtx980 ti 6gb verliert da gegen die 2 im crossfire... 
5. sollt eman eher mit dieser radeonPro software arbeiten?

Viele Fragen... könnt ihr mir da ein tipp geben für  einen leiseren Betrieb oder allg optimierungsbedarf?!


----------



## Ralle@ (2. September 2016)

Ganz ehrlich?
Ein 290er CrossFire ist schrecklich. Die beiden verbrauchen extrem Strom, viele Games haben Probleme mit CrossFire und dann die 4GB VRAM.
Wirklich schlau war das nicht (meine persönliche Meinung).
Dazu mommt  Ochsen wie du schon festgestellt hast die Lautstärke. Die obere Sapphire Karte wird von der unteren aufgeheizt, das wird Laut. Wenn dir die Lautstärke schon bei der geringen Auslastung stört, dann wirst du dein blaues Wunder erleben wenn die Karten mal richtig belastet werden.
Dazu kommt noch dein Case, dass alles andere als optimal ist.

Mein Tipp
Verkauf die beiden Karten und hol dir eine 1070.


----------



## masch1ne (4. September 2016)

Ok danke für deinen Tipp... Nachdem ich den Deckel des Cases aufgemacht hab während des Betriebs, haben sich die Probleme fast von alleine gelöst--> Temps runter ;Lautstärke auch...
Keine Perfekte Lösung aber mal ein Anfang


----------



## taglicht (9. September 2016)

*Hier stand Blödsinn!*

Habe die 970er verkauft und mir ne 5 Monate alte MSI GTX 980ti Gaming 6G für 350 Euro gekauft. Ich glaube, damit fahre ich deutlich besser!


----------



## peko234 (21. September 2016)

Ich habe gerade eben mal wieder meine alte HD5750 in der Hand gehabt und mit dem Gedanken gepielt mal was Neues auszuprobieren...
Ist ein Verbund mit meiner R9 390 Nitro überhaupt möglich oder doch eher schwachsinnig? 

Habe mich mit dem Thema noch überhaupt nicht auseinander gesetzt und werfe die Frage deshalb einfach mal so in den Raum.


----------



## Icedaft (21. September 2016)

Du kannst nur Karten mit gleichem Chip und RAM im Crossfire/SLI betreiben, der Hersteller spielt dabei aber keine Rolle.


----------



## unLieb (21. September 2016)

peko234 schrieb:


> Ist ein Verbund mit meiner R9 390 Nitro überhaupt möglich oder doch eher schwachsinnig?



Und welchen Sinn sollte das machen? Es geht doch hier um AMD/NVIDIA und nicht um AMD/AMD. Eine AMD-Karte kann kein PhysX berechnen!


----------



## peko234 (21. September 2016)

@Icedaft:
Danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## peko234 (21. September 2016)

@unLieb

Echt? Habe das als eingemeinen Fred aufgefasst.
Noch mehr gelernt.


----------



## unLieb (21. September 2016)

Du kannst sogar noch mehr lernen. Nämlich dass man seinen Beitrag editieren kann, damit man nicht zwei aufeinander folgende Antworten hintereinander machen muss, wenn niemand dazwischen geantwortet hat. 

Allerdings muss ich auch lernen die Themen richtig zu lesen. Bin nämlich zwischen diesem und einem anderem mit meiner Antwort durcheinander gekommen!


----------



## Gr4m4tik (27. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I did it :'D Nachher einbauen, Ende des Jahres unter Wasser damit!


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Wartest du auf Schmelzwasser, oder warum erst dann?




unLieb schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich auch lernen die Themen richtig zu lesen. Bin nämlich zwischen diesem und einem anderem mit meiner Antwort durcheinander gekommen!


Damit meinst du bestimmt diesen Senf hier:


unLieb schrieb:


> Und welchen Sinn sollte das machen? Es geht doch hier um AMD/NVIDIA und nicht um AMD/AMD. Eine AMD-Karte kann kein PhysX berechnen!



Vielleicht editierst du den Post mal und löschst das, oder nimmst es zurück.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wartest du auf Schmelzwasser, oder warum erst dann?



Weil ich mir erst noch ne Wakü planen möchte?


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Ah, okay. Ich dachte, dass wenn du jetzt schon weißt dass du auf Wasser umrüsten wirst, du schon fertig bist mit der Planung. Viel Spaß damit. Ich ändere auch jedes mal irgendwas und freue mich aufs basteln.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Ich dachte, dass wenn du jetzt schon weißt dass du auf Wasser umrüsten wirst, du schon fertig bist mit der Planung. Viel Spaß damit. Ich ändere auch jedes mal irgendwas und freue mich aufs basteln.


Aus dem Grund hab ich mir das Rig angeschafft  Hab meine 980 zu nem sehr guten Preis losbekommen, das kam noch dazu.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KINGCEE (19. Oktober 2016)

Sollte man eine zweite R9 390 oder eine 1070 bevorzugen, wenn Strom keine Rolle spielt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

2x1070


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

Eine 1080er oder eine Titan X
SLI mit Mittelklasse-Grakas war noch nie ne gute Idee, und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie werden, sonst hätte es nach 10 Jahren inzwischen jeder. Aber komischerweise konnte es sich einfach nicht durchsetzen. Warum nur? Gute Ideen setzen sich doch immer durch.


----------



## JanJake (19. Oktober 2016)

Hatte selber schon 

2x 8800GTS SLi, war einfach Super!
2x 5850 CF, auch keine Probleme
2x 7870 CF, keine Probleme

und ab morgen 2 R9 390. 

Würde immer lieber 2 günstigere Karten nehmen als eine teure. Warum sollte man es auch nicht machen. Fressen eben mehr Strom. Aber sind dafür in der Anschaffung deutlich günstiger und bietet oft mehr FPS fürs Geld!

Da ich auf 5040x 1050 Zocke lohnt sich die 2. Karte sogar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Hatte selber schon
> 
> 2x 8800GTS SLi, war einfach Super!
> 2x 5850 CF, auch keine Probleme
> ...


Bei mir

8800GT OC SLI (Crysis 1)
GTX 660 TI FTW+ 3GB SLI
GTX 760 FTW 4GB SLI(Garantietausch)(EVGA rockZ!)
GTX 1080 SLI

Und ich bereue keinen einzigen Kauf!


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab angefangen mit 7600GT (bin älter), hatte dann auch mal eine HD7950, eine GTX590, zwei GTX480, zwei GTX580, GTX690, zwei Titan Classic, zwei Titan Black, zwei Titan X (Maxwell).
Und ich bin relativ froh davon weg zu sein, trotz UHD-Monitor. Es war immer nur ein Krampf, eine Krücke, eine Notlösung, weil ich schon vor guten 10 Jahren einen 2560x1600er Monitor hatte.
Liegt aber natürlich an meiner Software/Settings und daran dass ich sehr gerne Beobachte. Ich bin MR-Empfindlich und zocke gerne Early-Access, Release-Tag oder Strategie-Titel, die einfach keine SLI-Unterstützung mit sich bringen oder extrem schlecht skalieren, und ich hab immer nur gekotzt über die Grafikfehler die das SLI produziert hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

In welchem Spiel macht SLI Grafikfahler?  Mir fällt nur Act of Aggression ein, was aber auch schnell gepatched wurde.


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

Am Release-Tag
Raise of the Tomb Raider
Far Cry III
Crysis3
Dragon Age: Inquisition


Zwischendurch 
Witcher3
Mechwarrior Online
Assassins Creed Unity
Mehrere BF-Teile
Siedler 7

Und das sind nur die, die mir gerade spontan Einfallen, in den letzten 10 Jahren gabs da deutlich mehr^^. Klar, inzwischen wird sehr viel davon gepatched sein, aber wenn ich ein Spiel zocke, dann will ich es zocken und nicht erst auf einen Patch warten. Als Release-Tag-Käufer bist Du mit SLI immer angeschissen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider,
Far Cry 3
Crysis 3

habe ich seit dem Release gezockt und 0 Probleme. 

BF laufen alle Teile extrem gut und die Skalierung ist durchgängig 90%+.

Die anderen habe ich nie gespielt.


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

Bild: farcry4_2014_11_21_12u8uld.jpg - abload.de
Bild: farcry4_2014_11_21_12aheg2.jpg - abload.de


Bild: crysis3_2013_03_19_11xcl8z.jpg - abload.de
Bild: crysis3_2013_02_24_22qruxn.jpg - abload.de

RotTR hab ich gerade nicht dokumentiert. Aber am Release-Tag, wenn Du da im Prolog im Wasserfall gestanden hast, dann ist da das Wasser unglaublich beschissen und ruckelig neben Lara geflossen ...
BF3 hat am Start extremes Texturflimmern gehabt.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bi3P4ow548s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE-o3gFxods

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBcOBhTEmZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pNqEQIqPF24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CE3d9r3YTo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wie gesagt, dass man nix sieht, bedeutet ja nicht dass es die Probleme nicht gibt. Hängt viel von Software, Kaufdatum, Patchstatus, Hardware zusammen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Holy crap, sowas hab ich nie gehabt.

Crysis 3 hab ich bis jetzt sogar immer noch die Releaseversion installiert und zocke die gelegentlich noch.

Sicher das die Fehler nicht durch was anderes ausgelöst wurden?


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gv6ss32hi24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Holy crap, sowas hab ich nie gehabt.
> 
> Crysis 3 hab ich bis jetzt sogar immer noch die Releaseversion installiert und zocke die gelegentlich noch.
> 
> Sicher das die Fehler nicht durch was anderes ausgelöst wurden?




Alles möglich. Ich bin nicht in der Software drinne. Wenn ich SLI-Abschalte und keine Fehler mehr sehe, dann ist es aber wahrscheinlich. Bei Cryisis ist es nach 6 Monaten durch einen Patch behoben worden. 6 MONATE nach Release.


----------



## JanJake (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie mit so etwas. 

Bei mir gab es halt nur das eine oder andere Game was eben schlechter lief, aber dann schaltet man es eben aus und gut ist. Aber Grafikfehler wegen 2 Karten hatte ich noch nie. 

Was ich wohl noch einmal Testen will, wären 3 Karten, habe schon einige Test gesehen, dass man dadurch die Frametimes deutlich verbesser kann und damit fast das gleiche Gefühl beim Zocken hat wie mit einer.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

Weil Du dauerhaft im CPU-Limit hängst.
Das ist das Geheimnis dahinter^^


----------



## Meroveus (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte damals (2013) vermehrt Probleme in World of Warcraft. Wenn Texturen in weiter Entfernung geladen wurden, sah das so aus wie ein bunter Kachel Teppich (am ganzen Horizont). Von fehlenden Texturen wie etwa so http://abload.de/img/wowscrnshot_022615_10iaumv.jpg (nicht mein Bild) ganz zu schweigen.

The Evil within war unter Verwendung von SLI (dank schlechtem Profil) ebenfalls grauenhaft.


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Oktober 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie mit so etwas.
> 
> Bei mir gab es halt nur das eine oder andere Game was eben schlechter lief, aber dann schaltet man es eben aus und gut ist. Aber Grafikfehler wegen 2 Karten hatte ich noch nie.
> 
> Was ich wohl noch einmal Testen will, wären 3 Karten, habe schon einige Test gesehen, dass man dadurch die Frametimes deutlich verbesser kann und damit fast das gleiche Gefühl beim Zocken hat wie mit einer.



3-way-Sli produziert tendenziell stärkere Ruckler als nur zwei Karten. Ob diese auftreten hängt stark vom Spiel ab. Grid 1 etwa lief bei mir mit 140FPS auf 60Hz dargestellt und war wie ein Gummiband. Grid 2 dagegen ist völlig unauffällig, trotz 40 bis 60 FPS.

Es gibt halt eine Reihe von Szenarien, bei der SLi schlecht wegkommt:

-MB muss neu angeschafft werden
-NT muss neu angeschafft werden
-Early Adopter Spieler
-Besondere Empfindlichkeit gegen Mikroruckler
-Strom/Abwärme/Kühlung/Lautstärke
-Ganz fehlende Sli Profile
-Mehraufwand für Optimierungen aller Art

 um so die wichtigsten zu nennen...

Die Videos die "HisN" da verlinkt hat, zeigen recht gut die Probleme, die auftreten können. Bei mir gibt es dazu noch deutlich mehr Stocker durch ein Nachladen. Kommt aber auf das Spiel an. Viele haben nichts dergleichen. Flimmern ließ sich bei mir auch mit dem neu laden des Spielstandes beheben.

Was das Kaufen von bestimmten Karten angeht, habe ich allerdings eine ganz andere Meinung...
Nachrüst Sli ist nur dann geeignet, wenn die zweite karte wirklich sehr sehr billig zu bekommen ist.
Sli mit Mittelklasse Modellen halte ich für legitim. Grundsätzlich stimmt der Satz, dass erst dann Sli zu Einsatz kommen sollte, wenn es keine stärkere Einzelkarte gibt. Allerdings hat NVidia eine schlicht dermaßen perverse Preisgestaltung etabliert, dass ich verstehen kann, wenn jemand zwei 1070 kaufen möchte und die Software bzw. Nutzungsverhalten das zulässt. Für 500Euro gab es mal den großen Die und nun soll man 700 Euro für den stärksten Performance Die mit gerade mal 23% Mehrleistung  hinlegen. Eine Titan ist im Grunde auch nur ein zu groß geratener Performance Die mit 475mm2. Dafür 1300Euro aufzurufen, bzw. 900-1000 für eine 1080ti, sofern sie kommt und diese zu empfehlen ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für den durchschnittlichen Spieler-Kunden. Und der gibt ohnehin deutlich mehr aus, als andere Nutzer. Ich selbst habe auch aus dem Grund den Neukauf von GPUs aufgegeben. Soviel Ruckeln kann ein Spiel im Sli gar nicht, als dass ich solche Summen auf den Tisch lege. Es gilt wie immer, just my 2 cents...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Es gibt halt eine Reihe von Szenarien, bei der SLi schlecht wegkommt:
> 
> -MB muss neu angeschafft werden
> -NT muss neu angeschafft werden
> ...



-Quasi alle X79 und X99 Boards können SLI, warum neu kaufen? 
-Wer hat kein 500 Watt Netzteil?
-Early Access vor Beta hat noch ganz andere Probleme
-Dann hat man bei Single GPU auch Probleme. Single GPU ist *nicht* Microruckler frei!!!
-Funktioniert super wenn man Karten mit Radiallüfter kauft. Und 2 Karten sind nicht wirklich lauter als eine. Wenn man beide wassergekühlt, dann ist es sowieso kein Thema.
-Profile gibt es meist nach ein paar Stunden im Forum. Im nächsten Treiber sowieso.
-Das interessiert nur die Entwickler.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Wer hat kein 500 Watt Netzteil?



Weiß auch nicht.

Bild: stromverbrauch_last_ttij45.jpg - abload.de
Bild: stromverbrauch_last_t82je1.jpg - abload.de
Bild: stromverbrauch_last_ttpjfn.jpg - abload.de



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Quasi alle X79 und X99 Boards können SLI, warum neu kaufen?



Warum fragen nur ständig die 4-Kern-User nach billig SLI? *g*
Die X99/X79-User kaufen sich "dicke" Karten^^


----------



## Fatal Justice (20. Oktober 2016)

@TheBadFrag
Ich meinte bei den MB die Fraktion mit zu enger Slotdichte und problematischer Lane Verteilung (16/4). 500W bei Sli mit den kleinen Pascal und OC and den Teilen  passt nicht wirklich. Du hast beispielsweise auch ein 700er verbaut. Mit zig Optimierungen  lässt sich der Strombedarf massiv senken. Dann sieht die Welt wieder anders aus. Dein NT würde für meinen Rechner auch noch langen. Anhänger des Radialgebläse bin ich sowieso.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Warum fragen nur ständig die 4-Kern-User nach billig SLI? *g*
> Die X99/X79-User kaufen sich "dicke" Karten^^


...die kaufen sich min. 2 dicke Karten. 



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> Ich meinte bei den MB die Fraktion mit zu enger Slotdichte und problematischer Lane Verteilung (16/4). 500W bei Sli mit den kleinen Pascal und OC and den Teilen  passt nicht wirklich. Du hast beispielsweise auch ein 700er verbaut. Mit zig Optimierungen  lässt sich der Strombedarf massiv senken. Dann sieht die Welt wieder anders aus. Dein NT würde für meinen Rechner auch noch langen. Anhänger des Radialgebläse bin ich sowieso.


Ich hab nen 700W Netzteil eingebaut, weil ich ich vorher mehr   Stromfresser drin hatte. Mein aktuelles System in der Signatur zieht   keine 450W.  Problem ist ansich nur der Post, weil da die ganzen HDDs bei mir auch andrehen müssen.


----------



## JanJake (20. Oktober 2016)

Okay, 2 R9 390 sind jetzt nicht gerade dicke Karten, aber laufen echt gut! 

Auf 5040x1050 merkt man schon deutlich eine Verbesserung. 8GiB Vram gehen auch nicht so schnell voll. Und nach vielen Tests die ich gelesen habe, 2 GTX980 sind leicht langsamer.  

Das einzige was ich irgendwann noch einmal NUR Testen würde, wären 3 Karten im CF. Habe mal einen Test gelesen, der zwar älter ist, von einer 6870X2 mit einer 6870 als 3. GPU dazu, wo die Frametimes wesentlich besser geworden sein sollen im vergleich zu 2 Karten und fast auf dem Niveau von einer waren. So das man "nur" doppelte FPS hatte, aber auch vernünftige Frametimes die einem das Bild auch bei geringen FPS als flüssig anfühlen liesen. 

Vielleicht, irgendwann einmal, wenn ich Platz finden sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2016)

R9 390 sind keine mid range Karten. 

Je höher die Auflösung, desto besser skaliert SLI oder CF. BF1 auf 7680x4320 ist genau der richtige Arbeitsbereich, auch wenn da 8GB VRAM viel zu wenig sind.  Der SLI Balken ist dann quasi voll.
Wobei Rise of the Tomb Raider mit 8GB VRAM in 3840x2160 auch schon absolut am Limit ist.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Du es richtig anreisst, dann gehen Dir 8GB ja schon in FHD aus bei RotTR.
6 FPS mit einer 1080, wo ich an genau der gleichen Stelle mit einer Titan X noch über 50 FPS hinbekomme.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2016)

Also bei mir waren es erst 6600GT SLI, X1950 Pro CF, 7950GTX SLI, 8800GT SLI, HD6870 3Way CF, HD6970CF, GTX580 Matrix Platinum SLI und zuletzt HD7970 CF. Im Moment noch eine Fury-X. 

Das 8000er SLI lief eigentlich gut, die Skalierung war außerhalb von crysis aber meistens nur bei knapp 80%. Mal etwas mehr, mal weniger. Die drei 6870er hatte ich wegen genau dem Vergleich mit den frametimes probiert und das war super. Bei den 580ern hatte ich auch kurz mal drei drin, das war die Hölle. Das schlimmste Erlebnis mit Multi GPU bisher. Da gab's aber auch im Dual Betrieb dauernd Probleme. Das 6970er war okay, hat aber bei Arcania erst Mucken gemacht wo das 6870er lief. Das war echt seltsam. Dafür lief the Witcher 2 Ab dem ersten Tag mit 95-97% Skalierung. Das 7970er hat von einer dritten Karte nur in Crysis wirklich profitiert, in allen anderen war mir der Unterschied zu 2 zu gering. In Skyrim hatte ich das Gefühl dass die dritte Karte das AF verschlechtert. Deshalb bin ich dann bei zwei geblieben. Eigentlich wollte ich auch zwei furys, Aber da ich kaum mehr als ein bis zwei Stunden die Woche spiele und Steam und Co verweigere, lohnte sich das einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Fatal Justice (21. Oktober 2016)

@ Cleriker

Meinst du den Lärm bei den 580ern?

@  TheBadFrag

Vielen wird halt, was ja auch sinnvoll ist, das passende NT nahgelegt. Das müssen nicht unbedingt 500W sein. Auch optimiert nicht jeder nach Lust und Laune, so dass eher 650W naheliegen (im Pascal Sli) X58 bis X99 sind bei OC auch keine Kostverächter. Trotzdem natürlich sehr schön mit dem geringen Stromverbrauch. Ohne die 4 HDD dürfte verbrauch auch noch sinken. Bei mir waren das satte 19W im Idle (2 HDD zu 2 SSD)


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2016)

Bei Netzteilen gehe ich sowieso nie so an die Grenze, auch wenn man es machen könnte. Bei nem 3500€ Rechner nen kleines Budget Netzteil zu nehmen wäre auch irgendwie sinnfrei. Wenn man allerdings ein extrem knappes Budget hat und SLI für ein anständiges Spielerlebnis braucht, kann man auch mit wenig Watt ein stabiles System haben.

Von OC halte ich persönlich nicht all zu viel, ich hab lieber ein extrem stabiles System, das sehr lange fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Oktober 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> @ Cleriker
> 
> Meinst du den Lärm bei den 580ern?



Nö! Ich meine damit fehlende SLI Profile, in DX9 games mit 3 GPUs weniger Leistung als mit zweien und deutliches Microruckeln, nach neuen Treibern plötzlich Bildfehler in Spielen die vorher liefen, Treiber der abschmiert und sich wiederherstellt, aber vergisst SLI auch wieder zu aktivieren, überdurchschnittlich große fps-Einbrüche bei SLI wenn SSAA aktiviert wurde, oder auch schwarze Texturen. 

Solche Probleme hatte ich weder mit den HD6000er noch mit den 7000er.


----------



## Fatal Justice (22. Oktober 2016)

Da kommt etliches von bekannt vor. Bei den Spielen fällt mir Gothic 3 ein, welches nur zwei der drei Karten nutzt. Crysis etwa nutzt alle drei. Kommt drauf an, was man so spielt. Je älter das Spiel, desto weniger wird die Leistung benötigt. M.M.n. ist das zwar nicht schön ist, aber in der Praxis fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht. Bei Multi GPU war ich mit Treiber Updates sehr konservativ, was der Stabilität geholfen hat, schlecht natürlich als Early Adopter von Spielen, 
was ich aber nicht bin. Sli vergessen hatte ich noch nicht. Ein Wiederherstellen leider schon, sogar gestern erst wieder gehabt. Bei SSAA dürfte der VRAM eine große Rolle spielen, so dass die min-FPS extrem leiden. Gut zu lesen, dass du mit AMD gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Da drei Karten bei NV nicht mehr unterstützt werden, könnte ich mich an AMD halten, sofern die nicht auch nachziehen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Oktober 2016)

Exakt! Genau bei Gothic 3 hat es mich am meisten aufgeregt, denn das ist bis jetzt mein Lieblingsspiel und der Grund warum ich überhaupt zum PC gewechselt bin, damals.


----------



## JanJake (24. Oktober 2016)

Meine Erfahrung allgemein bis jetzt mit SLi und CF sind eigentlich auch eher so, das CF 1. Besser skaliert und 2. Weniger Treiber Probleme auftreten. 

Meist habe ich bei CF in Games eine Skalierung von 90%+. Bei allen SLi systemen die ich nutzen und sehen konnte mal, war bei 80% meist Schluss. 

Was hier aufgeführt wurde mit Shader Problemen bei SLi was zu Bildfehlern führt hatte ich bei CF nie. Klar lief nicht jedes Game mit 2 Karten (schlechte Skalierung), aber die, die liefen bis heute 0 Probleme. 

Dabei nutze ich meist nicht einmal die neusten Treiber weil ich nicht ständig danach gucke. 

Mag vllt auch subjektiv von mir sein, aber so sind meine Erfahrungen und viele Tests im Netz zeigen auch das 2 AMD Karten oft leicht besser skalieren als 2 NV Karten. 

Den einzigen Nachteil für mich bei 2 und mehr Karten ist der Verbrauch. Keine 100% mehr FPS aber 100% mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2016)

Steck mal eine anständige CPU auf dein Board, damit du auch mit 2x16 Lanes fahren kannst.  Dann skaliert SLI auch so, wie man sich das vorstellt.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Den einzigen Nachteil für mich bei 2 und mehr Karten ist der Verbrauch. Keine 100% mehr FPS aber 100% mehr Verbrauch.



Und nicht vergessen die mindestens 100% Geld-Einsatz (wenn nicht mehr, falls das Netzteil, das Mainboard oder die Kühlung verbessert werden müssen)


----------



## JanJake (25. Oktober 2016)

Wie habt ihr bei euch die Lüfter Kurven geregelt?

Meine werden recht laut weil ich die Lüfter eben nach Temperatur regeln lasse. Von 30° bei 20% bis 100° bei 90% linear. Obere bleibt so auch bei unter 80°C und untere bei unter 70°C.



HisN schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen die mindestens 100% Geld-Einsatz (wenn nicht mehr, falls das Netzteil, das Mainboard oder die Kühlung verbessert werden müssen)



Das ist richtig. Deswegen kaufte ich mir gleich ein NT was mir die Option immer offen lässt. Beim Mainboard auch direkt auf die Slots geachtet. Und Kühlung ein Case wo beide Karten gut gekühlt und belüftet werden.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Steck mal eine anständige CPU auf dein Board, damit du auch mit 2x16 Lanes fahren kannst.  Dann skaliert SLI auch so, wie man sich das vorstellt.



Der Unterschied liegt <3%. Also nicht der Rede wert


----------



## HisN (25. Oktober 2016)

Ähm, in Witcher3 und Rainbow6 Siege sind es 20% von 16/16 zu 16/8 und 50% zu 8/8 sobald Du in UHD mit Antialiasing unterwegs bist.
Ausnahmen .. ich weiß 
Aber SLI besteht aus mehr Ausnahmen den Regeln


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2016)

JanJake schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt <3%. Also nicht der Rede wert


Schön wärs. Hast die "0" an der "3" vergessen!  Wir reden von SLi, nicht single GPU!!!

Single GPU ist eh nur lülülülülü daher gepimmel, Multi GPU braucht die echte Hardware.


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich kenne nur Werte zwischen 0 und 7%. im Sli. Keine Ahnung mehr, wo das stand...

@ JanJake
Ich steuere die Karten so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturunterschiede habe ich im warmen System kaum. 0 bis 3 Grad bei allen Karten egal ob Idle oder Load.


----------



## ccjack (26. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

hätte mal ein Frage zu dem SLI Thema. Ich besitze jetzt 2x GTX 1080 auf dem Mainboard MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION.

Im SLI Laufen die dann auf x8/x8 und nicht auf x16/x16.

Benchmark Tests im Internet findet man leider nur von alten Karten, wo es nichts ausgemacht hat. Aber leider nichts Aktuelles.

Rentiert es sich auf ein Mainboard mit zwei x16/x16 umzusteigen?
Das Problem ist dass einzige brauchbare was ich gefunden habe wäre das GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1, mein Problem ist nämlich dass ich 3 Lanes zwischen den PCI-E Steckplätzen frei brauche sonst sind die 2 Grafikkarten zu nah aneinander. Die meisten haben aber nur 2 Lanes zwischen den PCI-E Steckplätzen.
Das Gigabyte Board ist mit über 500€ nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen und mein Geldbeutel ist gerade etwas leerer geworden nach dem Kauf der 2 Karten 

Also rentiert sich der umstieg?


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Ähm, in Witcher3 und Rainbow6 Siege sind es 20% von 16/16 zu 16/8 und 50% zu 8/8 sobald Du in UHD mit Antialiasing unterwegs bist.
> Ausnahmen .. ich weiß
> Aber SLI besteht aus mehr Ausnahmen den Regeln



komisch, gestern im anderen Forum waren es noch 50%. Es sind auch keine 20%.


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

ccjack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hätte mal ein Frage zu dem SLI Thema. Ich besitze jetzt 2x GTX 1080 auf dem Mainboard MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION.
> 
> ...



Eher nicht. Dann bis Du im besten Fall ganze 10 % schneller. In der Regel eher unter 5%


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Duke711 schrieb:


> komisch, gestern im anderen Forum waren es noch 50%. Es sind auch keine 20%.



3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 105

Hier sind die genauen Zahlen. Bitte sehr.

3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 105 Hier sind noch mehr Software-Beispiele, bei denen das Bandbreitenlimit zuschlägt. Bitte sehr. Auch mit Zahlen belegt.

Und dann sieht man lustigerweise dass die Leute mit 16 Lanes deutlich mehr FPS in Witcher haben als Du, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also ist ja alles so wies sein soll^^


@ccjack
Der Duke weiß es einfach nicht besser. Folge meinen Links. Überlege ob Du die angesprochene Software + Settings hast.
Bist Du unterhalb von 4K unterwegs .... brauchste Dir keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> 3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 105
> 
> Hier sind die genauen Zahlen. Bitte sehr.
> 
> ...




Also in Witcher sind es nach dem Post 0,837. 16 % und keine 20%. Ausserdem sehe ich nur zwei Test. Ob die aussagekräftig sind?

Ich habe 51 FPS (8x / 8x) in the Witcher 3. Nach deinen Aussagen müsste ich über 60 FPS in the Witcher 3 mit 16x /16x haben. Zeige mir doch mal einen Test mit über 60 FPS @ UHD @ max in the Witcher 3 mit 980 TIs.

Ich glaube Du weist es nicht besser, ich muss nicht auf irgendwelche fraglichen Tests verlassen.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Als würde der Unterschied von 16 zu 20% jetzt den Kohl FETT machen.
Blaire ist NV-Nahe (keine Ahnung wie der zu denen steht) und beschäftigt sich seit Jahren mit der Thematik. Seinen Zahlen vertraue ich 10x mehr als Deinen Behauptungen. Er bestätigt in dem Thread doch nur die Bobachtungen von einem User (mit Zahlen).

Und ob Deine Tests, von denen Du noch keinen verlinkt hast, eventuell nur von Usern mit 8/8-Systemen gemacht worden sind?
Oder nicht in 4K?
Oder ohne AA?

Wo sind sie denn Deine 1000 Tests?


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in Witcher3 nur mit einem FPS-Limiter durch die Gegend gerannt bin. Sowieso das einzig Sinnvolle wenn man SLI nutzt^^


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

Dazu gibs dutzende, da muss ich keine machen:

PCIe 3.0 x8 vs. x16: Does It Impact GPU Performance? | Gamers Nexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

sogar von dieser Seite selbst:

PCI-Express-Mythos untersucht: x16/x16 gegen x8/x8 mit GTX 780 Ti SLI [Special der Woche]


Bezüglich Witcher 3 scheint es so auch so nicht ganz nach dem Post zu stimmen. 45 FPS sind schon bischen wenig. Ich habe jeden falls mit 8x / 8x 51 FPS.
Bleibt also nur ein Spiel übrig, Rainbow. Eine Anwendung ist aber viel zu wenig um ein Fazit zu ziehen, könnte ja ein Anwendungsbug sein. Oder ein Fehler im Bios. Wenn der nicht expliziet für 8x / 8x ein anderes Mainboard verwendet hat. Mit dem gleichem Board wären ja ohne Bios-Umstellung immer noch 8x / 16x mit einer anderen CPU möglich.

Darum für mich nicht aussagekraftig.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Der erste Link ist prima 
Und der zweite hat weder Witcher3 noch Rainbow6 Siege getestet. Und von 4K und Anti-Aliasing ist da auch keine Rede.

Also entweder verstehst Du nicht was ich sage, oder Du willst es nicht verstehen.
Ich beziehe mich auf zwei Games, in EXAKT vorgegebenen Settings. Ich habe nie irgendwie behauptet dass ein Call of Duty oder Grid2 Unterschiede produziert.


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

Doch machst Du aber, in dem Du den angeblichen Leistungsverlust, wohlgemerkt mit 50% (was eine Halbierung bedeuten würde!!) von 16x / 16x auf 8x / 8x SLI mit zwei Anwendungen als Beispiel bezifferst.
Wo von es bei einer (Witcher 3) aber nur 16% sind, laut dem Post. Wenn ich die gleichen Settings wie im Post einstelle , komme ich aber mit 8x / 8x auf 51 (52,7) FPS. Also demnach 51/56 = 6,3%. bzw. um 8% schneller.

GTA V bennötigt im entgegensatz zu Witcher 3 bei UHD mit Kantenglättung fast doppelt so viel Speicher (6,5 GB) als die 3,5 GB von und trotzdem macht sich da aber der Anbindungsunterschied von 16x zu 8x kaum bemerkbar. 

Bleibt also nur dieses Rainbow übrig. Für mich als einzige Anwendung viel zu wenig zum deine Behauptungen zu stützen.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Geht ja nicht um den Speicher. Du willst es wirklich nicht verstehen.
Geht um die Bandbreite. Also die Menge an Daten die Tatsächlich über den BUS bzw. den Link zwischen den Karten geschaufelt werden muss.

Und ich beziffere den Leistungsverlust in Bezug auf Witcher3 und Rainbow 6 Siege, wenn UHD und AA benutzt wird. Wenn ich irgendwo was anderes geschrieben habe, bitte zeige mir die Stelle. Ich ändere sie sofort.
Und wie willst Du ohne passendes System 16/16 nachtesten? Du kannst doch bei Dir einstellen was Du willst. Der Test ist mit einer anderen Treiber-Version und einer anderen Witcher Version gemacht worden, dass es da Unterschiede in den FPS an sich gibt will ich auch nicht bestreiten. Interessant ist der Unterschied 16/16 8/8

Und ich finde das ja wieder sehr geil.
Auf der einen Seite: SLI JAJAJA, weil gibt FPS, und auf der anderen Seite .. och 51/56 .. wie lächerlich..
Ganz ehrlich. Ich hab beim Wechsel von einer 1080er auf die Titan X auch "nur" 20% Änderung gehabt, und mir sehr darüber gefreut. In 4K ist doch irgendwie jedes FPS wichtig.

Und noch mal ehrlich ... 16% sind immer noch deutlich mehr als die von Dir propagandierten "gar nix", selbst wenn es "NUR" 16% wären.
16% sind schon wieder so viel, dass man sich das SLI bald klemmen kann, wenn man von einer durchschnittlichen Skalierung um die 80% ausgeht. Das tut dann nämlich schon empfindlich weh.


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ein Spiel doppelt so viel an Speicher benötigt, kann man davon ausgehen dass es kaum weniger Bandbreite benötigen wird als z.B. Witcher 3.
Gar nicht. Ich komme aber trotzdem mit den gleichen Settings wie im Post auf 51 (52,7) FPS. Demnach ist das 16x 16x SLI  um 8% schneller.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Ach so, dann komme ich jetzt einfach mit RotTR an, und sagen: SLI mit Karten die "nur" 8GB Speicher haben ist sowieso umsonst^^
Wie gesagt: Ich hab auch nix vom Speicher gesagt, dass hast Du Dir gerade aus den Fingern gesaugt.


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Und ich finde das ja wieder sehr geil.
> Auf der einen Seite: SLI JAJAJA, weil gibt FPS, und auf der anderen Seite .. och 51/56 .. wie lächerlich..
> Ganz ehrlich. Ich hab beim Wechsel von einer 1080er auf die Titan X auch "nur" 20% Änderung gehabt, und mir sehr darüber gefreut. In 4K ist doch irgendwie jedes FPS wichtig.
> 
> ...



Naja also wenn Du einen großen Unterschied zwischen 51 und 55 FPS verspürst, mir fällt das nicht auf. Ist mir auch egal, die min. FPS sind für mich viel wichtiger. Und da sind es 40 FPS. Und damit läuft bei mir the Witcher 3 flüssig. 60 FPS vermisse ich vielleicht in reaktion schnellen Shootern, aber ganz sicher nicht bei schwer fälligen Rollenspielen usw.
Hätte ich mit einer 1080 nicht hinbekommen, ohne enige Einstellungen auf die mittlere Stufe zu stellen, oder Hairworks abzuschalten oder wie auch immer. Auch die Kanten sehe ich in 4K, darum stets AA.
Ich lege kein Wert auf FPS, das Spiel sollte auf guten Grafikkeinstellung in 4K einfach flüssig laufen.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Echt? 40 FPS ist voll im MR-Bereich. Und das läuft bei Dir flüssig?
Würde ich kotzen. Ich meine Games so eingestellt, dass wenn es geht gar nix unterhalb von 60 FPS abgeht. Darunter ist SLI meiner Ansicht nach Umsonst.
Aber so hat jeder seine Ansichten.


----------



## Duke711 (26. Oktober 2016)

Ja läuft flüssig, da ich es auf konstant 40 FPS begrenzt habe; Min. und Max. FPS = 40.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2016)

Okey, auch eine Art, und Du bist nicht der einzige, der das so macht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2016)

ccjack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hätte mal ein Frage zu dem SLI Thema. Ich besitze jetzt 2x GTX 1080 auf dem Mainboard MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION.
> 
> ...


MSI X99A Raider Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI X99A SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS X99-E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock X99 Extreme6 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt doch genug günstige X99 Boards mit 3 Plätzen Abstand zwischen 1. und 2. Slot. Hab nur mal die ersten aus der Liste genommen.

Ich hab selber Tests mit 8x/8x und 16x/16x gemacht und bei mir sind meistens immer min. 15-20% drin. Davon mal abgesehen das die Frametimes deutlich besser sind. Lohnt es sich? Ja, auf jeden Fall!  ...und durch Sockel 2011-3 gibt noch nen ganzen Sack voll CPU Power oben drauf!

Du brauchst aber mindestens einen i7-6850K, weil der i7-6800K nur 28 Lanes hat und kein 16x/16x Betrieb möglich ist.


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Oktober 2016)

ccjack schrieb:


> Also rentiert sich der umstieg?



Die Frage musst du selbst beantworten, ob du für potenziell wenige Prozent mehr Leistung, sehr viel Geld aufwenden willst. Für mich klar, Nein. Bei nächsten Kauf würde ich darauf achten, dass der Aspekt mit abgedeckt ist.


----------



## JanJake (27. Oktober 2016)

Z170 Boards haben nie 2x 16 Lanes sondern immer nur 8x/ 8x. Mehr ist mit dem kleinen Sockel nicht drin.

Ich finde es sollte mal wieder einer einen Test zu 8x/ 8x und 16x/ 16x schreiben bezüglich Leistung.

Was da noch wichtig ist, CF und SLi einzeln Testen! 

AMD hat meist weniger Probleme mit weniger Bandbreite!


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Oktober 2016)

Interessant wäre dann auch noch, nicht nur mit dem Sockel 2011 zu testen, sondern im Vergleich noch den 1151er dazu zu sehen.


----------



## Duke711 (27. Oktober 2016)

Dann schreibt doch mal PC Games Hardware an, die sollen mal einen umfangreichen Test mit zwei unterschiedlichen Plattformen usw. machen.


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2016)

Und insbesondere Witcher3, Rainbow6 Siege und Watch Dogs testen


----------



## Duke711 (27. Oktober 2016)

Meine Email ist schon raus, vieleicht wollen ja noch andere Ihre Interesse per Email kundtun?

-------------------------------------------------------------

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in dem von Ihr betreuten Forum  "http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de" läuft zur Zeit eine interessante Debatte bezüglich des Leistungseinbruches bei einem zweifachen SLI Betrieb von der Anbindung 16x/16x auf 8x/8x.

Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests)

Leider ist Ihr damliger Test bezüglich diesen Thema nicht mehr aktuell:

PCI-Express-Mythos untersucht: x16/x16 gegen x8/x8 mit GTX 780 Ti SLI [Special der Woche]

Und laut einigen inviduellen Vergleichen, scheint Ihr Fazit auch nicht mehr zu stimmen. Denn laut z.B. diesem Vergleich:

3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 105

Beträgt der Leistungsverlust bei dem Spiel Rainbow 6 Siege von 16x/16x zu 8x/8x SLI sage und schreibe 45% // 76,4 FPS vs. 41,8 FPS.
Auch in the Witcher 3 beträgt der Leistungsverlust 16% // 55 FPS vs 45 FPS.

Da dies doch schon beträchtliche Leistungsverluste sind. Wäre ein ausführlicher Tests Ihrerseits bezüglich der aktuellen Spielpalette von den Grafikkartenleistungsindex in Ihren Heftausgaben von großem Interesse.
Wünschenswert mit zwei Unterschiedlichen Plattformen:

1x Z170 mit 8x / 8x SLI // CF und einer Skylake CPU mit 16 Lanes
1x X99 mit 16x / 8x SLI  // CF und einer SKylake CPU mit 28 Lanes
1x x99 mit 16x / 16x SLI // CF und einer Skylake CPU mit 40 Lanes

Mit je GTX 1070 und GTX 1080, Sowie  Radeon R9 Fury X


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


 -------------------------------------------------


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2016)

cool.


----------



## planet1 (7. November 2016)

*Sein oder nicht sein ...*

Guten Abend werte Mehrfachgespannkutschenbetreiber,


kennt jemand eine DX12 Anwendung mit MultiGPU Modus (sog. Cross-SLI) die mehr als zwei GPUs verwendet bzw. bei der die zu verwendeten Grafikkarten manuell auswählbar sind?
Ich möchte nämlich testen ob meine neue Hybrid PhysX Lösung auch in der DX12 Welt ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat.


Danke und Gruß


----------



## GEChun (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo an alle!

Kurze Frage zur Lane-Verteilung bei einem 40 Lane CPU unter Verwendung von SLI.

Ich habe beide Karten in dem jeweiligen 16x Lane Slot angeschlossen. 
Laut GPU Z ist meine Lane-Anbindung aber nur 16x/8x

Ist das Problem hier womöglich die Soundkarte und kann man es dann mit Bios Einstellungen umgehen oder muss ich die Soundkarte nicht zwischen sondern unter die Grafikkarten packen, da wäre auch noch ein PCI-e Slot frei.
Dieser wird für 3 Way SLI vorgeschlagen.

Nur ist eine Soundkarte ja keine 3te Grafikkarte...


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2016)

Welches Board verwendest du?

Du hast die GPUs im ersten und vierten langen Slot stecken jetzt? 

Hast du sie unter Wasser? Weil wenn nicht, wirst du das mit keinem Luftkühler hinbekommen sie beide auf x16 zu betreiben.

Hier die Laneverteilung aus deinem Handbuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mylo (7. Dezember 2016)

möchte zwei 1070 mit sli brücken anschließen. habe 2 single slot brücken. soll ich beide anschließen oder reicht eine?


----------



## GEChun (7. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Welches Board verwendest du?
> 
> Du hast die GPUs im ersten und vierten langen Slot stecken jetzt?
> 
> ...



Klar bekomm ich das mit Luftkühler hin...

Dein gepostetes Layout passt sogar.

Die Grafikkarten stecken auch schon in die dem entsprechenden passenden 16x Slot.
Ist jetzt nur die Frage ob die Soundkarte in E3 bleiben kann oder ob sie in E6 muss...

Ich würde E3 ja bevorzugen aber wenn es Hardware technisch nicht geht... ja dann steck ich sie wohl in E3..., kann ich die Laneverteilung net irgendwo manuell Einstellen?
Ich hab schon im Bios gesucht aber außer das ich die GEN anpassen kann nix gefunden...
Bei meinem Asus Board was nicht E-ATX war gab es eine solche Option aber...

Platz hab ich aber noch genug!


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2016)

Laut der Tabelle in E5, weshalb ich das mit dem Luftkühler ja schrieb.

Du könntest aber auch einfach den MSI-Support anschreiben. Die können das definitiv am besten beantworten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich teste dann einfach mal E6, ich denke dass es in dem auch funktioniert... aber da sitzt die Karte halt nicht so gut wie in E3...
Danke!

Edit: Ja jetzt sind beide Grafikkarten in 16x/16x...

Die Soundkarte sitzt nun nur wirklich an einem schlechteren Platz.


----------



## HisN (7. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> möchte zwei 1070 mit sli brücken anschließen. habe 2 single slot brücken. soll ich beide anschließen oder reicht eine?



Eine.


----------



## DARPA (7. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du schon 2 Brücken da hast, kannste doch einfach mal die Performance in Spielen vergleichen zwischen einer und zwei. Theoretisch müsste es eine Verbesserung bringen (keine Ahnung in welcher Grössenordnung), aber du wirst es rausfinden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> möchte zwei 1070 mit sli brücken anschließen. habe 2 single slot brücken. soll ich beide anschließen oder reicht eine?


Mehr schadet nie.  Bei hohen Auflösungen bringt es was, bei 1080p eher nicht.


----------



## Watertouch (7. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mehr schadet nie.  Bei hohen Auflösungen bringt es was, bei 1080p eher nicht.


Für 1080p hat man kein 1070 SLI


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2016)

In der Regel eher nicht.


----------



## Mylo (8. Dezember 2016)

So! Gestern erst mal ganz großes TÖDÖM bei mir!
Habe die zwei babys bekommen und beim einbauen erst gemerkt das die Dinger ja gigantisch sind! Dachte sie wären von der größe wie meine Titan X. Musste erst mal meine SSD's ausbauen und platz für sie finden -_-. 
und dann stellt sich ja noch raus das sie nebeneinander gar nicht passen. So musste ich den obersten pci-e slot und den untersten belegen (x8) -_-
Jetzt ist die zweite Karten aber ziemlich nah am Boden.  Nach 3 Stunden spielen war sie aber bei 48° 
Ärger mich aber trotzem extrem! Wie konnte mir sowas dummes nur passieren! Bin von dem Mainboard ausgegangen das alles ohne probleme passen wird. Da sie ja auch damit werben die pcie slots seien extra weit ausseinander damit man viel platzt hat!


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2016)

Warum hast du nicht gleich eine HB Brücke mitbestellt? 

...das MPower hat eine wirklich blöde Slotaufteilung. Ich hab es lieber wenn die beiden PCI-E 16x noch 2 dazwischen Platz haben.


----------



## HisN (8. Dezember 2016)

@*MatimaDE*
Und was machste jetzt?

Karten zurück und 2-Slot-Versionen bestellen?
Mit 8x8 leben, wie die ganzen Mainstream-Krücken?
Wakü verbauen? *g*
Titan X kaufen?


----------



## GEChun (8. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> @*MatimaDE*
> Und was machste jetzt?
> 
> Karten zurück und 2-Slot-Versionen bestellen?
> ...



Du hast noch die Option "Mainboard Tausch" vergessen


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Du hast noch die Option "Mainboard Tausch" vergessen


Das würde ich auch machen. 
8x/8x verschwendet einfach zu viel Leistung.


----------



## Mylo (9. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht gleich eine HB Brücke mitbestellt?
> 
> ...das MPower hat eine wirklich blöde Slotaufteilung. Ich hab es lieber wenn die beiden PCI-E 16x noch 2 dazwischen Platz haben.



es gibt keine nachweise dass eine HB brücke deutlich mehr leistung bringt. daher geldverschwendung und marketing. außer nvidia verschlimmbessert mit einem update.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch machen.
> 8x/8x verschwendet einfach zu viel Leistung.



mit den -2% kann ich leben 



HisN schrieb:


> @*MatimaDE*
> Und was machste jetzt?
> 
> Karten zurück und 2-Slot-Versionen bestellen?
> ...



werde alles so lassen wie es ist. läuft ja so ganz gut. wenn ich mir 4 way sli's anschaue, da sind ja die karten ganz dicht beieinander und funktioniert ja doch. wieso sollte es bei mir nicht gehen? die einzige sorge die ich habe sind die kleinen kabel die für reboot, led, power up direkt unter der karte liegen. ich muss noch mal schauen wie dich sie an der karte sind. werde sie wohl mit einer Hitzeschutzisolierung bekleben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> mit den -2% kann ich leben


Du hast da wohl eine 0 vergessen. 
In Ausnahmen sind das bis zu 40%.

Bitte nicht mit Single GPU 8x/16x Tests verwechseln!

Lies mal diesen Thread weiter hinten. Blackvoodoo hatte dort auch ein kleines Performance Problem mit 8x/8x  Geforce GTX 1080: Offiziell nur noch 2-Way-SLI, mehr mit Enthusiast-Key


----------



## HisN (9. Dezember 2016)

es kann sogar bis zu 50% werden, wenn man z.b. UHD mit TXAA nimmt und dann Rainbow 6 Siege spielt. Überfordert die Bandbreite.


----------



## Mylo (9. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> es kann sogar bis zu 50% werden, wenn man z.b. UHD mit TXAA nimmt und dann Rainbow 6 Siege spielt. Überfordert die Bandbreite.



ah geil!
ich sehe gerade dass mein mainboard ja 4 pci-e x16 steckplätze hat! habe die ganze zeit auf das x99a geschaut das hat nur 2.  habe mich auch deswegen gewundert wieso dann division bei mir so flüssig läuft und 3dmark 80 fps gezeigt hat.

wie kann ich denn sehen ob ich wirklich die 16 nutze? habe mit hwinfo gesehen das er mir: from 8 to 16 angibt? nutze ja auch die m.2 ssd die 4 lanes sich schnappt. mit dem 5960x habe ich ja insgesammt 40 lanes also daher 36 lanes insgesammt mit der ssd? muss man das irgendwo einstellen oder läuft das automatisch?

MSI X99S Mpower: Mittelklasse 2011-3-Mainboard ab 229 Euro verfugbar


----------



## HisN (9. Dezember 2016)

GPU-Z zeigt es an, wenn Du den Render-Test startest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir im RVE wird es auch im Bios schon angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, das ist kein SLI, sondern einfach nur eine 2. Graka für weitere Bildschirme^^


----------



## Mylo (9. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> GPU-Z zeigt es an, wenn Du den Render-Test startest.
> 
> Und nein, das ist kein SLI, sondern einfach nur eine 2. Graka für weitere Bildschirme^^



Ich wollte schon ausrasten!

Danke für die info!


----------



## Mylo (9. Dezember 2016)

ich verstehe nicht ganz! ich habe 4 x16 aber warum nutzt er nur 8x ???


----------



## HisN (9. Dezember 2016)

Na rechne mal nach

4x16 ist deutlich mehr als die 40, die Deine CPU bietet.
Und die Lanes werden nicht *dynamisch* an die Slots verteilt, sondern sind fest verdrahtet.  Es können also gar nicht alle 4 Slots 16 Lanes haben. Das geht nicht. Es sei denn Du hast zwei PLX-Chips zusätzlich auf dem Board. Normalerweise sind zwei mit x16 angeschlossen und diese beiden versorgen über eine Bridge den danebenliegenden Slot mit 8 Lanes von den 16, falls beide Slots belegt werden. DAS ist nämlich der ganze Trick.

Ein Slot belegt, Bridge aus, x16 liegt an.
Steckst Du in den Slot daneben nur eine Soundkarte geht die Bridge an, der erste Slot bekommt 8 Lanes, der zwei Slot bekommt 8 Lanes, auch wenn es nur eine 1x Karte ist. Die 8 Lanes des 2. Slots sind dann vollständig geblockt und liegen nicht plötzlich am 3. Slot an.
So simpel ist die Technik die dahinter steckt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2016)

... und so ärgerlich für alle,  die es nicht wissen. 

MatimaDE, 
das sieht aus als hättest du entweder den render Test nicht gestartet,  oder vielleicht im UEFI den PCIe Standard gelockt. Bei meinem X79 kann man jedenfalls auswählen auf welcher Gen. es laufen soll.


----------



## Duke711 (10. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du hast da wohl eine 0 vergessen.
> In Ausnahmen sind das bis zu 40%.
> 
> Bitte nicht mit Single GPU 8x/16x Tests verwechseln!
> ...



Habt Ihr eigentlich meine Email, hier im Thread (S. 338) zu finden, an die PC Games Hardware Redaktion unterstützt?

Irgendwie kann noch kein umfangreicher SLI Bandbreiten Test.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht ganz! ich habe 4 x16 aber warum nutzt er nur 8x ???


GPU-Z im Nvidia Treiber auf AFR2 zwingen und dann den Render Test starten. Ansonsten bekommst du kein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis. Sonst läuft die 2. Karte immer im Idle.


Hab mal ein Bild von deinem Board hochgeladen, wo man gut sieht wo die Kontaktfedern in den Slots sind.  Nur weil der Slot bis zum Ende die volle mechanische Lange hat, bedeutet das noch nicht das auch alle Lanes angeschlossen sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mylo (11. Dezember 2016)

Habe alle auf Gen3 gestellt.
Der Hersteller gibt im Benutzerhandbuch 4x x16 an. Ein Artikel hier auch. 

Habe die Karten ausgebaut und gesehen das die Pins der letzten zwei x16 Plätze nur mit 8 Pins belegt sind. Fühle mich etwas verarscht. 
Ich habe das so verstanden das man dadurch die Karten nach Belieben so belegen kann und trotzdem x16 hat egal wo. Dass man 4 Way sli nich mit x16 bekommt ist mir klar.

Mir ist die ganze Sache zu bunt. Schicke die Karten zurück und kaufe mir zwei g1 von Gigabyte. Dann vergleiche ich mal die BM.


----------



## DARPA (11. Dezember 2016)

Das Board hat ja auch 4 mechanische x16 Slots. Die elektrische Anbindung wird immer separat angegeben. Das ist bei jedem Board auf jeder Plattform so.

Aber davon ab, die Aufteilung bei diesem Board ist wirklich dämlich und eigentlich nur mit Wakü brauchbar für mGPU.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2016)

Ohne PLX Chip geht es nunmal nicht das alle 16x Slots auch mit 16x angebunden sind.

Die CPU stellt 40 Lanes, da kann man maximal 40 Lanes anklemmen, sonst hätten die Lanes ja Kurzschluss untereinander, wenn man da 64 anklemmen würde.

Deswegen machen die 16+16+8+8. Sind nur die 16er belegt, bleiben die mit 16x aufgeschaltet. Werden alle belegt, hat man dann ein 8+8+8+8. Für 2way SLI am besten ein Board mit 3 Slot Abstand zwischen den 16er Slots kaufen. Wenn du frei belegen willst, dann hilft nur ein teures High End Board, wo alle mit 16x per PLX Chip angebunden sind.


----------



## GEChun (14. Dezember 2016)

Ohja solche Slot belegungen sind für den Arsch.

Kann man da eigentlich mit so einer PCIe Verlängerung arbeiten wenn man in einem solchen Fall das Mainboard behalten will oder geht da auch Leistung flöten?

Wenn ja, also das man Leistungsverlust hat:
Ich will mir so etwas jetzt holen um die Soundkarte die ich unter meine zweite Graka stecken muss noch 2 weitere Slots nach unten zu packen. Denke für die Soundkarten Anbindung ist so etwas ja unproblematisch oder?


----------



## HisN (14. Dezember 2016)

Sollte, das ist das richtige Wort.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ohja solche Slot belegungen sind für den Arsch.
> 
> Kann man da eigentlich mit so einer PCIe Verlängerung arbeiten wenn man in einem solchen Fall das Mainboard behalten will oder geht da auch Leistung flöten?
> 
> ...



Ja, für die Soundkarte ist es Banane, wo die angebunden ist.

Ich denke auch, dass es leichte Leistungsverluste gibt, wenn man ein Riserkabel benutzt. Zumindest verwenden Bencher oft Mini-ITX Boards für RAM Benchmarks, weil da die Entfernung von den RAM Slots zum CPU-Sockel meist geringer ist als bei größeren Brettern.


----------



## JanJake (15. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt, was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Bandbreiten Test?

Würde mich auch einmal interessieren! 

Ich habe aber selber auch mal etwas getestet. Habe das Rampage V Extreme und 5 PCI-E Slots. 4 Stück wovon 2 mit 16x und 2 mit 8x angebunden sind(Für die GPUs) und 1x einen 2.0 8x. 

Aus Spaß habe ich mal die 2. Karte in den 8x 2.0 gesteckt, nur um es mal zu Testen. Das Ergebnis waren gut 10% Verlust bei den Benchmarks! 

Gut, ich nutze auch Crossfire, die kommen eh besser mit weniger Bandbreite klar als Nvidia. Aber schon merkwürdig wie unterschiedlich die Hersteller da sind. 

SLi Skaliert auch leicht schlechter und ist empfindlicher bei der Bandbreite. 

Dazu ein Test mit 2 1080 und 2 Fury X wäre super, oder eben wenn Vega da ist, mit denen.


----------



## Duke711 (15. Dezember 2016)

Also ich habe in ROTTR und W3 auch nur 20% Bandbreitenverlust mit SLI ausmachen können und dies nur bei den maximum FPS. Die min. FPS waren davon nie betroffen. Also ich zweifel das mit den 50% weiterhin an.

Ja da wird wohl kein Test kommen, da haben wohl zu wenige Leute meine Email unterstützt. Ihr hättet einfach alle eine Email an die Redaktion mit den kurzen Hinweis bezüglich meiner Email geschrieben. Könnt Ihr aber immer noch machen. Mein Email habe ich ja hier veröffentlicht.


----------



## GEChun (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich könnte Euch heute Abend 2 Firestrikes 1080p mit 1080@ SLI schicken.

Anbindung ist ein Test 16x/16x  --vs--  16x/8x


----------



## DARPA (21. Dezember 2016)

1080p ist doch kein Jagdrevier für ein 1080 SLI. Also wenn dann auch in Extreme und Ultra sowie Vergleiche mit x8/x8.

Wobei Firestrike jetzt auch nicht sonderlich bandbreitenintensiv ist. Ist ja auch schon etwas älter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2016)

3D Mark ist kein guter Vergleich für 16x/16x vs 16x/8x. Da wird man kaum Unterschiede sehen. In 1080p limitert auch quasi fast überall die CPU.


----------



## GEChun (21. Dezember 2016)

Naja wenn ihr einen besseren Test habt kann ich das schon austesten.
Muss ja bei mir nur die Soundkarte umstecken und schon ist eine Lane nur noch im 8x Modus.

Will nur ungerne für Benchmark Programme Geld opfern, deswegen hab ich bis jetzt leider nur FS 1080p genommen.


----------



## HisN (21. Dezember 2016)

Brauchst Du eine Surround-Simulation beim Sound?
Ansonsten: Soundkarte verkaufen und FiiO 2K anschaffen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Naja wenn ihr einen besseren Test habt kann ich das schon austesten.


Einfach mit sehr anspruchsvollen Spielen testen. Rise of the Tomb Raider macht sich da z.B. extrem bemerkbar. Alle Spiele mit viel Streaming Last brauchen die 16x Anbindung.


----------



## GEChun (21. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Brauchst Du eine Surround-Simulation beim Sound?
> Ansonsten: Soundkarte verkaufen und FiiO 2K anschaffen.



Beim Spielen nicht.
Aber er dient auch als Heimkino Portal da brauch ich die Karte schon


----------



## HisN (22. Dezember 2016)

Dafür den SPDIF am Onboard nutzen?


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2016)

Das wär viel zu einfach, kann ja jeder.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (22. Dezember 2016)

Wollte einfach ganz gerne den Luxus einer Soundkarte haben, da ich mit den Onboard Lösungen immer irgendwelche Störgeräusche in der Vergangenheit hatte.
Hab mir daher bei der Anschaffung dieses Desktop gar nicht mehr auf einen Test mit der Onboard Lösung eingelassen und möchte sie schon gerne behalten!

Hier mal Bildlich die Situation, eigentlich ist es ja kein Problem... ist halt nur nicht perfekt gelöst.
Zwischen die beiden Karten geht es ja leider nicht wegen der 16 Lane Anbindung, untergebracht wäre sie da aber deutlich besser.

Werd wohl wirklich nun einen Riser testen, kann die Soundkarte ja dann 2 Slots weiter nach unten packen..., wenn es überhaupt notwendig ist..


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2016)

Ist doch ok so wie es jetzt sitzt.  Das mindert die Kühlleistung nicht.


----------



## Mylo (26. Dezember 2016)

So meine Freunde! Nach ziemlich viel stress mit dem Händler von dem ich allen abrate, habe ich die iChill x4 Karten zurückgegeben und mit zwei Gigabyte G1 1070 geholt.

Passt alles super rein und drückt keine Kabel ein. Leider sind nur die beiden pcie mit 16 lanes auf E1 und E3 -_-
Und das sorgt jetzt bei mir für verwirrung.

Laut GPU-Z liefen meine iChill 1070 auf 8x. Da die Karten so riesig sind konnte ich nur eine auf den 16x  und den anderen auch auf 16x der aber nur 8 lanes zuverfügung stellt stecken. (Im Anhang) 

Jetzt habe ich zwei 1070 von Gigabyte die die vollen x16 vom PCI-E nutzen. Da bekomme ich folgendes Ergebnis (Im Anhang) 


Wie kann man das erklären? Klar die iChill sind etwas höher getacktet aber laufen nur auf x8!?

Ihr meintet doch das es zu bis zu 30% oder mehr einbuße geben kann wenn man sie nur auf 8x laufen lässt?


----------



## HisN (26. Dezember 2016)

Sicher dass Du da den richtigen Link hiergelassen hast? *g*


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Dezember 2016)

@ Matima
Was sagen die Temperaturen der beiden Karten?


----------



## Mylo (26. Dezember 2016)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> @ Matima
> Was sagen die Temperaturen der beiden Karten?



78° und 44°
Bin auch ziemlich unzufrieden mit der dichten Belegung aber habe keine andere Wahl. 

Die  ichill war bei 48° beide


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Dezember 2016)

Die Wahl hattest du aber, als die alten Karten zurück gingen. In einer solchen Konfiguration (null Abstand) gibt es genau zwei Alternativen. Radialgebläse, wie ich es habe, oder (AIO) Wakü. Da würde ich eher in den sauren Apfel beißen und die eine Karte nach unten montieren...oder Geld in die Hand nehmen und umrüsten auf Wasser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Ihr meintet doch das es zu bis zu 30% oder mehr einbuße geben kann wenn man sie nur auf 8x laufen lässt?


3D Mark ist kein guter Test zum Vergleich 16/16 vs 16/8. In Spielen vorallem mit hoher streaming Last (Division, ROTTR, Watch Dogs...) macht es sich stark bemerkbar. 

...btw 78°C ist doch total ok...


----------



## Mylo (26. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 3D Mark ist kein guter Test zum Vergleich 16/16 vs 16/8. In Spielen vorallem mit hoher streaming Last (Division, ROTTR, Watch Dogs...) macht es sich stark bemerkbar.
> 
> ...btw 78°C ist doch total ok...



konnte bei division keinen unterschied merken. bei beiden ob 8x oder 16x waren stabile 60 frames auf 4k


----------



## HisN (26. Dezember 2016)

d.h. Du testest mit Vsync .... 
Also leicht machst Du es uns wirklich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

Naja mit vsync merkt man auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen 70 und 100 FPS.  Jetzt kannst du die Grafik bei the Division auf jeden Fall weiter aufreißen als vorher. Alles maxed out wird trotzdem nicht gehen @4k, das schaffen auch keine 1080er. 




...heute hatte bei mir der GPU Boost im Nvidia Treiber (oder VBios) einen kleinen Fail. Die Karten liefen die ganze Zeit bei fast 2Ghz(WTF! so hoch boostet die sonst niemals) und bei 95°C ist dann so eine Art Lüfter Notmodus aktiviert worden. Normalerweise laufen die Lüfter bei 100% PWM mit 3300 RPM. Dieser Notmodus hat den Lüfter aber mit 5500 RPM laufen lassen. Das hörte sich dann wie ein Laubbläser an.   Normalerweise nimmt die Karte immer ein bischen Takt raus und alles ist gut.(1880-1932 Mhz je nach Beanspruchung) Da hat die Regelung aber irgendwie festgeklemmt und der Takt wurde nicht gesenkt, obwohl die Karte viel zu warm lief.

Nach nem Neustart war wieder alles ok und GPU Boost hat wieder normal funktioniert. Ist schon ein bischen komisch, da ich die Karten komplett @stock laufen habe.
...ich muss auch mal wieder die Luftleitbleche einbauen, damit sind dann die 2Ghz vielleicht sogar ohne Laubbläser möglich. Bei meinen 660 Ti FTW+ haben allein die Bleche 6-8°C gebracht.


----------



## Mylo (27. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> d.h. Du testest mit Vsync ....
> Also leicht machst Du es uns wirklich nicht.



wieso? soll ich ohne vsync machen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> wieso? soll ich ohne vsync machen?


Mit vsync an kann man halt nicht besonders gut die Leistung vergleichen.  Alles was über 60 ist wird gekappt. Ob die Karten jetzt 61 FPS oder 250 FPS machen merkst du ja nicht.

Für Benchmarks vsync aus, zum zocken vsync an(wenn es nicht grade ein Spiel is wo vsync das Gameplay beeinflusst).


----------



## Mylo (27. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit vsync an kann man halt nicht besonders gut die Leistung vergleichen.  Alles was über 60 ist wird gekappt. Ob die Karten jetzt 61 FPS oder 250 FPS machen merkst du ja nicht.
> 
> Für Benchmarks vsync aus, zum zocken vsync an(wenn es nicht grade ein Spiel is wo vsync das Gameplay beeinflusst).



ach mist jetzt kann ich das für die ichill nicht machen. naja egal werde es mal heute abend ohne probieren. habe division ohne vsync gespielt und hatte glaub ich was mit 170fps auf 4k aber mega mini ruckler.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> ach mist jetzt kann ich das für die ichill nicht machen. naja egal werde es mal heute abend ohne probieren. habe division ohne vsync gespielt und hatte glaub ich was mit 170fps auf 4k aber mega mini ruckler.



170 fps?  Hast du die Grafik auf Ultra low?


----------



## Mylo (28. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 170 fps?  Hast du die Grafik auf Ultra low?



Sorry war bei HD nicht 4k. Auf 4k sind es um die 100


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Sorry war bei HD nicht 4k. Auf 4k sind es um die 100


Dann hast du aber trotzdem nicht wirklich die Grafik aufgedreht.


----------



## Mylo (28. Dezember 2016)

ich nutze immer die  Optimierung von nvidia


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass Du wenig von dem verstanden hast, um was wir hier diskutieren.
Sorry, ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber Deine Tests haben wenig Aussagekraft, weil Du erst ein künstliches Frame-Cap erzeugst, und dann auch noch "Performance-Optionen" nutzt, die jegliche Last von den Karten fernhalten sollen.


----------



## GEChun (28. Dezember 2016)

Hat der Afterburner eigentlich aktuell Probleme mit der Anzeige?
Er zeigt mir die Skalierung der Karten nicht mehr richtig an...

Oder liegt das an der Version?


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2016)

Wie kommt du denn darauf dass der Popobrenner sie "nicht richtig" anzeigt? Irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2016)

Er hat nur Probleme, wenn Du nach der Treiber-Installation den AB nicht neu startest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> ich nutze immer die  Optimierung von nvidia


Naja die lässt dich nur auf low-mid Grafik zocken, obwohl die Karten high-ultra schaffen würden. Es bringt rein gar nichts wenn die Grafik auf low-mid dümpelt, die Karten 500 FPS machen, die dann bei 60 FPS gekappt werden. Dann lieber die Grafik manuell auf high-ultra aufdrehen, die schönen Effekte genießen.

Einfach mit Hand so weit aufdrehen das man avg. knapp über 60 kommt und dann vsync+framelimiter reinmachen. Das ergibt schönstes Bild mit minimalem Inputlag.


----------



## GEChun (29. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie kommt du denn darauf dass der Popobrenner sie "nicht richtig" anzeigt? Irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Weil da nur 1,X steht und keine Prozentzahl

korrigiere es steht "0                ,                     1" die Anzeige ist aber Quatsch. Skalierung ist definitiv vorhanden.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2016)

Hast du ihn mal deaktiviert, also auch im Autostart und das automatische oc beim Start? Wenn nein, machen, PC neu starten und AB neu starten. Hat bisher bei den meisten Problemen geholfen.


----------



## GEChun (29. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du ihn mal deaktiviert, also auch im Autostart und das automatische oc beim Start? Wenn nein, machen, PC neu starten und AB neu starten. Hat bisher bei den meisten Problemen geholfen.



Also was das OC angeht muss ich mal nachschauen aber ich hab die Karten eigentlich im normalen Modus laufen, da ich mich was Performance angeht in keinster weise beschweren kann.
Neustart bringt gar nix, hab auch die AB Version schon 1x deinstalliert...

Kann das sein das, dass mit Game Rdy Treibern nicht funktioniert oder so? Also brauche ich nen richtigen WHQL von Nvidia?


----------



## DARPA (29. Dezember 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> korrigiere es steht "0                ,                     1" die Anzeige ist aber Quatsch. Skalierung ist definitiv vorhanden.



Dann lässt du dir damit (2) Taktlimits anzeigen. Mit SLI sollte das nix zu tun haben.
Deswegen immer sein OSD vernünftig beschriften, damit man auch weiss, welche Zahlen man sieht 

Was soll eigentlich ne Anzeige für die Skalierung von mGPU sein? Die ergibt sich doch aus den FPS (single vs mGPU). Oder meinst du die Auslastung der GPUs?


----------



## GEChun (30. Dezember 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> Dann lässt du dir damit (2) Taktlimits anzeigen. Mit SLI sollte das nix zu tun haben.
> Deswegen immer sein OSD vernünftig beschriften, damit man auch weiss, welche Zahlen man sieht
> 
> Was soll eigentlich ne Anzeige für die Skalierung von mGPU sein? Die ergibt sich doch aus den FPS (single vs mGPU). Oder meinst du die Auslastung der GPUs?



Irgendwie vermisse ich da eine Anzeige, die sonst immer anders war... -.-


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (15. Januar 2017)

An alle Crossfirenutzer!
fährt euer Pc auch nicht richtig herunter wenn CF aktiviert ist

bei mir ist es so, habe zwei r9 280x 3 Gb von MSI in betrieb.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte jahrelang zwei bis drei (halbes Jahr) 7970er, derartige Probleme aver nicht. Da stimmt also etwas nicht. Welches BS nutzt du und 32bit, oder 64bit?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (15. Januar 2017)

Win 10 64 Bit 
Versuche gerade den Link für AMDs Treiber Suport zu finden um die mal anazuschreiben.
Weiß jemand wie man da hin kommt?


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

Sollte das nicht über das Sternchen in der oberen rechten Ecke gehen? Ich Habs noch nicht ausprobiert, als keine Gewährleistung darauf. 

Schade, dachte du hättest das gleiche Problem wie ein bekannter vor einem Jahr. Der hat von win 7 auf 10 geupdated und hatte dann plötzlich ein 10 32bit, statt 64 und demnach den falschen Treiber installiert. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (15. Januar 2017)

Dank dir 
Ich schreib ihm mal an und dann mal schauen was die sagen


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht erklärst du uns hier erstmal seit wann das Problem besteht, seit wann du das CF nutzt, mit welcher restlichen Hardware usw. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (16. Januar 2017)

OK Mein System ist ca 3 1/2 Jahre das CF ist seit einem 3/4 Jahr vorhanden.
Der Fehler trat schon mit der lezten Treiber Version 16.12.1 auf
Hatte Erst Windows im verdacht hat sich aber als falsch rausgestellt.
Mit dem Update auf 16.12.2 bin ich darauf gekommen das es nur auftritt  wenn ich CF in den Treibern aktivire. (Hatte eine GPU kurzzeitig in einem anderem System)
Ich finde es nevig entweder CF immer vor dem herrunterfahren zu deaktiviren und dann wieder zu aktivieren oder wenn man auf herunterfahren geklickt hat noch zuwarten bis der Rechner sich aufhängt und ihn dann denn Stromm wegzureißen.


Mein System:
OS             win 10 64 bit
CPU         I5 4670K 4,3 GHz
MB           Gigabyte GB-Z97X-Gaming 5 
RAM        32 GB Kingston HyperX Predator DDR3 2133 MHz  CL 10-12-10-26
HDD       1 TB Segate 7200rpm  (ja ich habe noch keine SSD)
GPUs       2x R9 280x MSI 3G    core 1200 Mhz und Vram 1640 Mhz mit +100 mV
PSU         Bequiet500W  (hatte nie Probleme unter vollauslastung das der Rechner abgeschiert ist   hab einen 24h Stresstest für CPU und GPUs gemacht.)


Wäre echt cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

Danke

JoJo-Sprint


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

Nimm mal eine Karte raus und schau ob nach einem Neustart der Radeon Treiber normal startet. So oder so, Treiber neu installieren, Neustart, andere Karte wieder rein, nochmal Treiber installieren. Ganz wichtig... nicht Express, sondern Neuinstallation. Dann Bescheid geben ob sich etwas gebessert hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (17. Januar 2017)

Hatt leider nicht funktioniert.
Hab den AMD treiber deinsterliert, alle Registryeinträge gelöscht und alle Ordnerstrukturen die der Treiber angelegt hat.
Dann eine Karte raus. Neu insterliert zweite GPU rein CF brücken drauf CF aktiviert und wieder das selbe Problem.
Pc häng sich beim Herrunterfahren komplet auf.

Hatt jemand noch irgendwelche Ideen?
bzw weiß jemand wo man die alten Treiber bekommt?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Hi, schau mal im folgenden link, unten auf der Seite. Da sind auch ältere Treiberversionen und irgendwo der Verweis auf das Downloadarchiv. KLICKMICH!


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (18. Januar 2017)

Ok hab anscheinend die 32 Bit Version anstatt er 64 Bit beim download bekommen.
Heute ist das Update auf 17.1.1 erschienen und ich konnte es nicht im Treiber ausführen da es nicht mit 64 bit kompatibel war.
Im übrigen die r9 280 und 280x sind nicht mehr im "Manually Select Your Driver" auf der Offizellen AMD webseite amd.com gelistet!!


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Die sind unter R9 2XX Serie zu finden. Letztlich auch klar, weil das ja eigentlich HD7900er sind. Läuft es denn jetzt?


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (18. Januar 2017)

Leider nicht.
Wenn ich aber bevor ich herrunter Fahre  in der cmd  "powercfg h off " eingebe oder wie gesagt CF ausschalte dann funks.
Kann das dann an der Treiber Software liegen?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Also dass so ein Fehler über mehrere Treiberversionen bleibt ist eher unüblich. Hast du zufällig was am CF-Profil geändert? Also wenn man auf ein Spieleprofil geht und CF aktiviert ist, dann kann man irgendwo den CF-Modus ändern. Da gibt's dann 1:1, AFR-freundlich usw.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (18. Januar 2017)

Steht alles auf AMD Standardmodus
Probiere noch alte Version 15.7.1

Hat nicht funktioniert (Neues Thema aufgemacht CROSSFIRE Shoutdown Probleme)


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

Frage zu Taktraten bei Single und Dual GTX 1080.

Mir ist bekannt, dass meine Gaming X ja den Takt senken wenn sie warm werden.
GPU 1 läuft im IDLE bei mir bei ca 30° (oft sogar niedriger) 
GPU 2 läuft im IDLE bei ca 37°

In Witcher 3, (4k) wird GPU 1 dann ca 58-60° und GPU 2 64-67° warm.

Ich denke der Grund für diesen Unterschied ist die Soundkarte... denke es ist auch nicht schlimm, möchte den Unterschied auch bald beheben.

Nur sind mir folgende Fragen gekommen:

Die 1080 variiert ja sehr stark mit dem Takt nur nach welcher GPU richtet sich der Takt?
Wenn die zweite GPU wärmer als die erste wird, behält das SLI Gespann dann die Taktraten von der kühleren Karte oder müssen die Werte von der wärmeren übernommen werden?


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Es richtet sich nach der langsameren Karte.

Ist doch ganz einfach, da die Bild-Ausgabe immer abwechselnd erfolgt (AFR, ne^^) wartet die schnellere Karte mit der Bildausgabe immer solange (mindestens) bis die langsamere Karte ihr Bild abgeliefert hat.

Selbst wenn die "schnellere" Karte in der Zeit wo die "langsamere" Karte zwei Bilder fertigstellen könnte, müsste sie darauf warten dass die langsamere Karte ihr Bild abliefert.
Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast: Betreibe mal Ashes of the Singularity mit zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten. Da merkst Du es dann ganz deutlich.
Das Spiel wird nicht schneller als die schnellere Karte alleine, sondern maximal doppelt so schnell wie die langsame Karte 

Und daher ist es seit Boost 2.0 auch völlig egal wie die Karten am Ende tatsächlich Takten. Eventuell wird die schnellere Karte (weil sie nicht ausgelastet ist) von selbst ein paar Taktstufen runter gehen, oder der Treiber veranlasst sie dazu, oder das passiert gar nicht und die Auslastung der schnelleren Karte sinkt einfach ein bisschen.


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

Okay, macht Sinn.
Macht Sinn und hab ich mir auch gedacht, hab nur dann in Erwägung gezogen das bis zu einer bestimmten Temperatur die Taktrate der wärmeren nicht so schnell variiert. 

Ich sorg einfach wirklich dafür das beide Karten nahezu identische Temperaturen bekommen, denk das sollte machbar sein.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Wenn beide Karten gleich warm sind, müssen sie ja noch den gleichen "Asic" haben, um exakt gleich zu takten. Ist das bei Dir der Fall?
Ich mache die Anpassung über den Kurve-Editor so lala nach Nase, und überlasse dem Treiber den Rest.

http://abload.de/img/forhonor_2017_01_27_0q7u6o.jpg <-- da sieht man z.b. das bei gleichem Takt unterschiedliche Spannung anliegt, weil die Karten halt "ungleich" sind.


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

Was meinst du mit Kurven Editor?

Doch sie sind beide auf gleichem Takt, hab nur leider immer noch das Problem das die Soundkarte zu nah an der zweiten Karte sitzt... daher 5° unterschied.
Und ich könnte mir vorstellen das dadurch der Takt etwas nach unten geht...

Hab die Lüfterkurve vom Gehäuse bisher so angepasst das die Frontlüfter wirklich bei 60% sind dass sorgt dafür das die Karten generell recht kühl bleiben.

Was mich extrem wundert ist die Tatsache das meine beiden Karten trotz SLI kühler arbeiten als hier im Video eine Single Karte...
MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G Review / Test - Unboxing, Leistungstest, OC-Potenzial - YouTube

Hab mal nen Screenshot abgehangen aber 70° ist selten das absolute Maximum.
Die meiste Zeit verweilen die Karten aber bei 60-65° im Game.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Naja, sag ich doch. Sie sind auf dem gleichen Takt, obwohl sie das gar nicht sein dürften, denn bei beiden liegen unterschiedliche Versorgungs-Spannungen und Temperaturen an, und wie wir alle Wissen sind bei Nvidia im Boost 3.0 die Takt-Raten direkt an die Spannung und nebenbei an die Temperatur gekoppelt. Das regelt also in dem Fall der Treiber. 

Kurve-Editor vom Afterburner? Noch nicht benutzt? Ist das kleine Icon links neben dem Core-Clock-Schieber.

Ich schätze Du bist besorgt weil Dir da eventuell irgendwo eine Takt-Domain durch die Lappen geht. 13Mhz mehr oder weniger wirken sich jetzt nicht wirklich auf die Leistung aus, wenn Du Dein Bild mal anschaust, Deine Grakas sind gar nicht voll ausgelastet, da würde ein höherer Takt also nur die Auslastung senken.


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

Du meinst den Fan Speed Regler oder?

Wenn ja, den hab ich schon benutzt.


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Nein. Den Curve-Editor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <--- hier als Beispiel 2Ghz bei 1.0V.

Aber ich glaube das verwirrt jetzt nur und lenkt Dich weiter vom Thema ab. Nicht darüber nachdenken.


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Nein. Den Curve-Editor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nene schon gut, wenn ich damit die Lüfterkurve der Grafikkarten festlegen kann umso besser nutze ich ja für den Rest auch.

Schau dir lieber mal mein Afterburner an, ich glaube ich habe diesen Button gar nicht den du meinst...
Ist auch nur Version 4.2...


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Ne, der ist nicht für die Lüfterkurve zuständig.
Da regelst Du für jede Spannungs-Stufe die Deine Graka bietet den dazugehörigen Takt.
Deshalb ist der Klicker ja auch links neben dem Core-Clock-Regler mit dem Du OC betreibst.

Edit: Wenn Du einen aktuellen AB mit dem Standard-Skin benutzen würdest^^
Bei Deinem Skin ist da natürlich kein Button, deshalb reden wir aneinander vorbei^^

STRG-F ist der Shortcut glaub ich.


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

Hab nun Version 4.3.
Nur welchen Skin meinst du?


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Final/Stable Download

Die Version stimmt. Aber schau Dir mal die Bilder auf der Download-Seite an^^
Das ist für mich der Original-Skin. Und der hat den entsprechenden Button, wenn man nicht STRG-F benutzen möchte^^


----------



## GEChun (27. Januar 2017)

Also zusammengefasst: Der Treiber regelt die Taktraten und so soll es auch sein?

Wenn die Standard Einstellungen bei beiden GPU gleich sind, dann sollten sie doch auch das gleiche maß an Spannung benötigen oder?

Ja und warum meine beiden Karten kühler als im PCGH Video sind ja das weiß ich auch nicht... finde es aber gut.
Bezüglich Overclocking ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass ich teilweise viel mehr im Afterburner verändern kann als im Video gezeigt wird.

z.B. Powerlimit: @ Video 107 bei mir ist 121 möglich. 
Oder muss ich dabei berücksichtigen das es SLI ist und somit die 121 nur einen Wert anzeigen der aufgeteilt wird bei den Karten?


----------



## HisN (27. Januar 2017)

Die Spannung, die die GPU benötigt resultiert hauptsächlich aus der Güte des Chips. 
Hast Du bei Deinen beiden Karten mal die Spannungen beobachtet? Sind die gleich? Das wäre ja eine Voraussetzung dafür dass sie gleich Takten. Bei mir (wenn ich nicht nachregle) liegen die Spannungen der einen Karte auf 1.05 und die anderen geht auf 1.065V ... d.h. schon alleine dieser Umstand würde ja schon dafür sorgen dass unterschiedliche Takte erreicht werden.

@Powerlimit
Da wird nix geteilt. Sobald eine der beiden Karten die 120 erreicht geht der Takt der Karte runter (und reißt die Leistung der anderen mit, weil die ja nun auf die langsame Karte warten muss)


----------



## GEChun (28. Januar 2017)

Natürlich hab ich das nicht!

Welche Einstellung im Afterburner ist das denn für die Spannung? 
Teste gerade schon rum wie wild...

Wenn ich HW Monitor an hab und das Game starte zeigt es mir an das beide den maximalen wert von 1.050 haben.
Aber mir Afterburner muss das doch auch gehen.


----------



## HisN (28. Januar 2017)

Im Allgemein die Spannungsüberwachung aktivieren und dann erscheinen nach einem AB Neustart die entsprechenden Punkte.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2017)

GEChun, Fanatic, alle anderen

Läuft bei euch "The Division" in DX12 mit SLI?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2017)

Hab kein Windows 10 aber DX11 läuft Bombe.


----------



## GEChun (31. Januar 2017)

Sooo, ja Windows 10. Hab zwar ne Kostenlose Version die ich nutzen könnte, aber... 

Komme mir beim Windows 10 nutzen wie nen kleines Kind ohne Berechtigung vor, der die Taste zum Update pausieren nicht finden kann. 
Das Gefühl hat mir Win98 das letzte mal vermittelt..., aber ich glaub da gab es einen Pause Button.

*Ich will einfach* "meine Passwörter vergessen, mich *nicht* mit meinem grinsenden Gesicht einloggen, *keine* eigene Assistentin haben und zur Hölle ich will mein Internet *nicht* Anfassen, Anmalen oder anderen Zeigen..." *mehr Rechte haben wollen.*


Also mit Windows 7 komm ich recht gut klar und die SLI Unterstützung mit DX11 ist auch zu meine Zufriedenstellung. 

Edit: Lang lebe Vulcan. Und hoffentlich irgendwann mit Multi-GPU Unterstützung!



@ HisN
Was die Spannung angeht, sie ist sehr oft identisch aber manchmal sind 0,010- 0,013V Unterschied, ist das jetzt schlimm?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2017)

Eine Pausetaste gab es da nicht direkt. Jedoch lief es manchmal darauf hinaus, wenn man nicht die richtige Diskette parat hatte. 

Ich frage mich ob wir mit DX12 wohl jemals in einem Spiel MultiGPU mit Nvidia und AMD Kombi zu sehen bekommen werden. Das ist etwas auf das ich mich gefreut habe, was aber  wohl nur Fantasie bleibt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (31. Januar 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> @ HisN
> Was die Spannung angeht, sie ist sehr oft identisch aber manchmal sind 0,010- 0,013V Unterschied, ist das jetzt schlimm?



Nein, aber ein Grund warum der Takt der Karten nicht immer gleich ist und das SLI-Sync greifen muss.

@Cleriker
Sollte in Ashes doch gehen.
Eine Titan X und eine 750TI jedenfalls "laufen" miteinander im SLI^^
Mit der doppelten Leistung einer 750TI


----------



## HisN (3. Februar 2017)

Läuft bei einem von euch Ghost REcon Wildlands mit SLI vernünftig?
Keine Auslastung, ständige Crashes.
Schalte ich SLI ab: Alles schön (und mehr FPS als mit SLI^^)


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2017)

Jau läuft gut. Skalierung ist voll da und ca. 45-50 FPS voll aufgerissen in 4k.


----------



## HisN (3. Februar 2017)

Aha, und wo ist der Trick dabei?
Du hast nicht zufällig einen Screen parat in dem man die Skalierung sieht?
Welchen Treiber nutzt Du?

Edit: Scheint ne Einstellung im Game zu sein.
Habs .. das Nvidia Ambient-Occlusion zerhackt das SLI. Ohne das skaliert es wunderbar.

https://abload.de/img/grw_2017_02_03_19_21_24um1.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2017)

Hab grade nen bischen probiert. Treiber auf 378.49 aktualisiert behebt das Hängen beim umdrehen, daher verwende ich den im Moment.

Settings habe ich jetzt Texturen von Sehr Hoch auf Hoch runtergedreht, was ca. 10-15 FPS bringt je nachdem wie schnell man sich bewegt.
Schatten auch auf Hoch runter, weil ich den Unterschied eh nicht sehe.

Jetzt läuft es mit 50-60 FPS gut spielbar.

Edit: So die Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für eine Beta läufts echt ok... 

Bei mir limitiert die CPU aber auch recht heftig. Das Spiel läuft im Moment leider nur mit 8 Threads und nicht wie Division mit 12 Threads. 
Im Moment läuft meiner mit 6x3,8 Ghz, da muss ich wohl mal was machen.  Dann geht da noch was.


...warum hast du denn jetzt doch wieder SLI? Du meinst doch das es so kacke ist.  Ruckelt dir eine Titan zu viel?


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2017)

Mir ist meine Titan verreckt. Und da ich keine Lust auf das Warten während der RMA hatte, habe ich mir eine neue Titan gekauft. Jetzt ist die RMA durch und plötzlich sind zwei Titanen da 
Aber anstatt sie ungeöffnet als neu zu verkaufen habe ich lieber ein paar Tests gemacht, was meine Meinung über SLI wie üblich bestätigt '-)

Ich verkaufe die zweite Titan dann halt gebraucht 

Ich habe zur Zeit tatsächlich nur zwei games, die die Leistung von zwei Titanen benötigen. Watch Dogs 2 und Ghost Recon Wildlands.

Wildlands läuft auch ohne SLI schon wie ein Sack Nüsse und WD2 kann man selbst mit zwei Titanen nicht voll aufdrehen. 



Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde beide behalten, dann kannst du Wildlands und WD2 wenigstens zocken und musst nicht mit einer Titan vor dich hinruckeln.  WD2 läuft super, wenn man Screen Space Reflections runterdreht. Nen wirklichen Unterschied sehe ich da nicht, es zieht nur 40 FPS.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2017)

Hehe, irgendwas muss man in 4K halt zur Zeit meistens runterdrehen. Egal ob mit einer oder zwei Karten 
Und irgendwas geht immer nich. Zur Zeit z.b. die NV-Schatten. Treiberbug. Egal ob mit einer oder mit zwei Karten. Flackern in Division z.b. wie Hölle.
Aber ich habe endlich wieder einen Grund für meinen FPS-Limiter gefunden. Der war lange Zeit aus. Jetzt ist er wieder an.
350 FPS in Elite-Dangerous war einfach zuviel des guten.
Und DSR/Resolution-Scale auf 8K würde zwar die FPS in Regionen drücken die ich für "besser" halte. Gibt aber leider blöde Makroruckler.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3yi9PHOMxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Abgesehen davon dass es kein DX12-SLI in Division gibt 

Punkte bringen die beiden Karten auf jeden Fall beim Falten.
Über 2 Mio Punkte pro Tag in F@H


----------



## Duke711 (4. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Läuft bei einem von euch Ghost REcon Wildlands mit SLI vernünftig?
> Keine Auslastung, ständige Crashes.
> Schalte ich SLI ab: Alles schön (und mehr FPS als mit SLI^^)



Seit wann hast Du wieder SLI? Soll doch angeblich "alles"  schlecht sein.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2017)

#3490


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass es kein DX12-SLI in Division gibt


Warum sollte es das? DX11 läuft in 4k immer schneller und sieht identisch aus. DX12 macht im Moment keinen Sinn.  Nur wenn du deine Karten auf einen i3 steckst, wirst du vielleicht mehr FPS sehen. Solange die CPU Power ausreicht ist DX11 immer schneller.

Irgendwas ungutes machst du immer mit deinem System.  Bei mir flackert nix in Divison.


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2017)

Komisch aber, dass mir der Fehler im 3DC bestätigt worden ist.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 378.49 WHQL


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2017)

Rainbow 6 Siege.

Mit SLI
http://abload.de/img/rainbowsixgame_2017_0gtumg.jpg

Ohne SLI
http://abload.de/img/rainbowsixgame_2017_0zcu31.jpg

Falls ihr es euch nicht extra kaufen wollt, es ist Free-Game-Weekend. D.h. Umsonst im Steam zu bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

Top Skalierung.


----------



## GEChun (9. Februar 2017)

@ HisN & TheBadFrag

Was für Arbeitsspeicher ist eigentlich in eurem SLI System verbaut?


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

<-- hat 64GB DDR4 CL15 2400er


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2017)

Corsair Vengeance LP 32 GB(4x8) DDR 1600 @ XMP


----------



## GEChun (9. Februar 2017)

Und die CL raten?

Weil ich hab meinen Ram gewechselt von 8x 3000 CL15 auf 4x 3200 CL14...

Irgendwie scheint zweiteres aber mehr Microruckler im SLI zu verusachen... und einbildung ist das net. 
Bei dem 3200er Ram fällt es mir auf bei dem 3000ner nicht... gibts da nen zusammenhang?


----------



## HisN (9. Februar 2017)

Du hast nicht wirklich 32GB RAM 3KCL15 gegen 32GB 3.2K CL14 gewechselt? Das ist doch auf einem Quadchannel-Board völlig umsonst.
Steck den alten Speicher dazu, und betreib den neuen auch mit 3000CL15, DAVON hättest Du wenigstens was 

Alternativ kannst Du den neuen Speicher kurz (zum testen) auch mal mit 3KCL15 betreiben, würde sich die Frage sofort klären. 
Ich glaub ja nicht dass es daran liegt, ES SEI DENN unter dem Heatspreader sind verschiedene Chips drunter und das ganze würde nicht mehr im Quadchannel laufen, d.h. wenn Teile des RAMS interleaved und andere nicht laufen würden, das könnte die MR erklären. Zeigt Dein Bios/CPU-Z Quadchannel an?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2017)

Also meiner läuft mit 10-10-10-27. Im Quad Channel hat man eh genug Bandbreite.  Ich glaub meiner macht irgendwas mit 50GB/s+, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Und ja, ich hab auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht das schneller Speicher bei SLI nicht unbedingt förderlich ist für die Frametimes. Ein glatt laufendes sauber abgestimmtes System ist immer noch die beste Wahl.


----------



## GEChun (9. Februar 2017)

Ja das wundert mich auch enorm!

Ich werd mal schauen, vorübergehend muss ich mit dem neuen RAM so leben, brauche 16GB von den alten in einem anderen PC...
Und es ist ein Quad Kit, also sollten alle identisch sein.
CPU-Z zeigt auch Quad Betrieb an.

Wollt mich nur noch mal vergewissern, ob ihr nicht schon mal ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht habt!

Also ich bin mir sehr unschlüssig warum ich da eine Veränderung bemerke. 
Aber da ist eine frage ist liegts am Takt, CL Raten oder doch der Anzahl der Riegel...


----------



## Promized (15. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir auch vor kurzem ein neues System zusammengestellt. 

I7-7700K (4,8 Ghz, teilweise 72 Grad in Spielen) --> böse Hitzkopf! 
MSI Z270 Gaming M7
Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Kit
bla bla... 

Und eben auch zufällig 2 GTX 1080er von ASUS in der Gaming Advanced Ausführung sehr günstig dazu ergattern können. 

In manchen Spielen ist's ja schon wirklich heftig. BF 4 z.B. läuft einfach mal in 5120 x 2880 mit knapp 120 FPS. Auch GTA 5, welches ich eig. derzeit noch mit am meisten zocke hat echt eine nette FPS-Anzahl in 4K. 
Temperatur der 1. GPU macht mir zwar mit 75- 85 Grad ab und an Sorgen aber na ja...

Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, ob die Spiele in Zukunft z.B. ein Wildlands, SLI auch so gut nutzen können. 

Jetzt muss es Nvidia nur noch gebacken bekommen, dass man auch 2 Spielecodes der aktuellen Promotion einlösen kann


----------



## HisN (15. Februar 2017)

Die Beta ist grausam zusammengebrochen. 
Ist ohne SLI besser gelaufen als mit.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Kauf es Dir nicht am ersten Tag, sondern ein paar Monate nach Release, dann haste gute Chancen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2017)

Promized schrieb:


> Temperatur der 1. GPU macht mir zwar mit 75- 85 Grad ab und an Sorgen aber na ja...


Ist doch total ok. Meine Karten laufen meist bei 85°C-88°C und geschadet hat es bis jetzt noch nie.

Wildlands lief bei mir echt ok, kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Promized (15. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch total ok. Meine Karten laufen meist bei 85°C-88°C und geschadet hat es bis jetzt noch nie.
> 
> Wildlands lief bei mir echt ok, kann mich nicht beklagen.



Na das klingt ja gut . Danke! 

Muss mir dank der Aktion Wildlands und For Honor nicht mehr kaufen, da es ja Keys dabei gab. Nvidia hat endlich einen Fix veröffentlicht, der es ermöglicht auch mehr als 1 Code zu verwenden


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2017)

Bezogen auf die Skalierung, oder allgemein?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (15. Februar 2017)

Bei mir ging Wildlands erst im SLI, nachdem ich HBAO abgeschaltet hatte. 
Und auch dann hat es im Auto gestottert wie verrückt.
Um das ganze Auszugleichen durfte ich noch mehr Optionen abschalten.
Und DANN war eine Graka schon schnell genug um in 4K genug FPS zu liefern, und man hat nicht obendrauf die SLI-Problemchen bekommen, während die FPS im Auto abgestürzt sind und man in den MR-Bereich gedrückt wurde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Skalierung, oder allgemein?


Beides. Grafik musste ich auf jeden Fall ein bischen runterschrauben, sonst schaffen das auch 2 1080er in 4k nicht mit 60 FPS. 

Das einzige was in der Beta noch nicht wirklich geklappt hat, war das Streaming System. Gab immer böse Nachladeluckler, sobald man sich flotter bewegt hat. Ich denke mal in der Vollversion werden die das noch beheben. RAM Auslastung war minimal und die Platte hat sich totgelesen.


----------



## GEChun (15. Februar 2017)

Promized schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch vor kurzem ein neues System zusammengestellt.
> 
> I7-7700K (4,8 Ghz, teilweise 72 Grad in Spielen) --> böse Hitzkopf!
> MSI Z270 Gaming M7
> ...





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch total ok. Meine Karten laufen meist bei 85°C-88°C und geschadet hat es bis jetzt noch nie.
> 
> Wildlands lief bei mir echt ok, kann mich nicht beklagen.



Also was ich zu Euren Temperaturen sagen kann, bei mir ist ja richtig viel Platz (4 Slots zwischen den Grafikkarten) und habe 2 Große Front-Lüfter die immer mit mind. 50% in das SLI Gespann blasen.
Die Temperaturen sind Top aber, Karte 1 liegt bei mir immer bei 65-70°
Die Karte 2 im Gegenteil die ja eigentlich weniger Last hat und bei mir sogar wegen dem Case nochmal 4 Slots nach unten Platz hat ist immer ca 5° wärmer.
Mein Verdacht liegt aber sehr an der Spannung die ist minimal höher, wenn sie denn mal Synchron läuft sind bei mir auch die Temperaturen identisch.

Ich denke die Spannung spielt da ne sehr sehr große Rolle, hab ich auch erst durch HisN´s Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gemerkt! 



HisN schrieb:


> Die Beta ist grausam zusammengebrochen.
> Ist ohne SLI besser gelaufen als mit.
> Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Kauf es Dir nicht am ersten Tag, sondern ein paar Monate nach Release, dann haste gute Chancen.



Ich hab da definitiv mehr Zeit als du...  Beta mit SLI testen! xD 
Nein danke xD


----------



## Fatal Justice (15. Februar 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Also was ich zu Euren Temperaturen sagen kann, bei mir ist ja richtig viel Platz (4 Slots zwischen den Grafikkarten) und habe 2 Große Front-Lüfter die immer mit mind. 50% in das SLI Gespann blasen.
> Die Temperaturen sind Top aber, Karte 1 liegt bei mir immer bei 65-70°
> Die Karte 2 im Gegenteil die ja eigentlich weniger Last hat und bei mir sogar wegen dem Case nochmal 4 Slots nach unten Platz hat ist immer ca 5° wärmer.
> Mein Verdacht liegt aber sehr an der Spannung die ist minimal höher, wenn sie denn mal Synchron läuft sind bei mir auch die Temperaturen identisch.



Bist du dir sicher, dass die Bezeichnung der Karten in der Software (Afterburner?) in der Praxis auch zutrifft?
Bei mir ist GPU3 oben, GPU1 Mitte, GPU2 unten. Nicht unbedingt das, was ich erwartet hätte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2017)

Ich habe bei mir die wärmere Karte auch nach unten gebaut. Wenn ich die Karten einzeln betreibe ist die eine ca. 5°C wärmer, deswegen steckt sie jetzt unten.
Das ist halt Serienstreuung. Unter Last sind dann beide in etwa gleich warm.

Ich hatte bis jetzt bei meinen SLI Systemen immer eine warme und eine kühle Karte bekommen. Deswegen kommen die erst beide einmal einzeln in den Rechner um die kühlere zu ermitteln.


----------



## GEChun (16. Februar 2017)

Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die Bezeichnung der Karten in der Software (Afterburner?) in der Praxis auch zutrifft?
> Bei mir ist GPU3 oben, GPU1 Mitte, GPU2 unten. Nicht unbedingt das, was ich erwartet hätte.



Klar, sieht man doch welche noch angezeigt wird wenn man eine Ausbaut und im Afterburner die Einstellungen nicht verändert.
Karte 1 ist bei mir die "0", Karte 2 ist bei mir die "1"


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2017)

Bei mir hatten die Grakas selbst mit Wakü gute 6° Unterschied. Aber bei unter 50° interessiert das sowieso niemanden.
Die Graka, die das Bild macht, ist in der Regel die wärmere^^
Eventuell ist es auch nur die, die das Wasser der ersten Karte abbekommt^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2017)

Die Karten haben halt ein bischen Serienstreuung was die Wärmeeigenschaften angeht. Bei meinen beiden GTX 760 habe ich mal die Kühler quergetauscht inkl. frischer Wärmeleitpaste. Die wärmere war immer noch wärmer, hat also 0 Effekt gehabt.


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2017)

Spielt eigentlich jemand von Euch The Witcher 3?

Experimentiere gerade mit dem PCGH preset aus.
Sogar das "Screenshot-Szenario" läuft mit der 1080 im SLI bei mir mit ca 60-70 Fps.

Allerdings kommt das SLI bei dem "Screenshot-Szenario" aus dem tritt und ich breche mal auf 30 Fps ein.


Hab natürlich erstmal das PCGH normal Setting genommen, das läuft auch mit dem SLI ohne einbrechen bei ca 80-90 Fps.
Da die FPS aber theoretisch ausreichen würde würde ich gerne noch ein wenig rum-experimentieren um das "Screenshot-Szenario" vielleicht doch noch flüssig ans werkeln zu bekommen, habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2017)

Wo bricht es denn auf 30 ein? Wenn das in Städten passiert, liegts an der CPU-last in diesem Moment.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xaxas (21. Februar 2017)

Servus. Was ist die aktuellste und beste Möglichkeit um SLI auf den ep45 ud3p zu nutzen? Hat da evtl noch jemand links die funktionieren? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## HisN (21. Februar 2017)

Gar keine, das Board unterstützt kein SLI?
Spielst Du auf modifizierte Treiber an? Modifiziertes Bios?


----------



## Mylo (21. Februar 2017)

nutz ihr die HB Bridge für euer SLI. lohnt sich der kauf? habe zwei normale bridges drauf. spiele auf 4k. die hb bridge soll ja für 4k sein. konntet ihr da unterschiede feststellen. laut benchmarks gibt es 0,1% unterschied. kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.


----------



## HisN (21. Februar 2017)

<-- hat zwar eine HB dranne, aber keine Benchmarks gemacht.


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo bricht es denn auf 30 ein? Wenn das in Städten passiert, liegts an der CPU-last in diesem Moment.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Also nicht in Städten, "sprach-film-Sequenzen" und sehr schnelle Kreis Bewegungen, sorgen für den Einbruch.
Hab die CPU natürlich noch nicht hoch getaktet aber bezweifle das es daran liegt, kommt mir ehr vor als wenn das SLI Profil bei dem erhöhten setting nicht mehr greift.
Spiele in 2560x1440




MatimaDE schrieb:


> nutz ihr die HB Bridge für euer SLI. lohnt sich der kauf? habe zwei normale bridges drauf. spiele auf 4k. die hb bridge soll ja für 4k sein. konntet ihr da unterschiede feststellen. laut benchmarks gibt es 0,1% unterschied. kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben.



Ja es gibt unterscheide hab aber nur einen simplen Firestrike gemacht...

Ohne SLI-HB Bridge:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5930K,MSI X99A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A21)

Mit SLI-HB Bridge:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5930K,MSI X99A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A21)

Würde alles in allem sagen der Unterschied ist marginal gering, wenn man Youtube Videos dazu durchforstet sprechen die meisten maximal nur von ca. 5 FPS im schnitt.
Ich denke sogar das eine alte CPU deutlich mehr von der HB Bridge profitiert als eine neue.
Kann es aber nicht beweisen...


----------



## HisN (21. Februar 2017)

Wäre FS Ultra nicht angebracht gewesen. Das läuft wenigstens intern in 4K 
Bei allem unter nativer 4k Auflösung sagt auch NV das es nix bringt 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Wäre FS Ultra nicht angebracht gewesen. Das läuft wenigstens intern in 4K
> Bei allem unter nativer 4k Auflösung sagt auch NV das es nix bringt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Ne das ist quatsch, hab es in 4k downsampling schon einmal durch gespielt.
Aber die PCGH Settings in 4k sind schon echt böse.
Zumahl man einen deutlichen Boost in 2560x1440 auch bei den settings merkt. 

Das Screenshot-Szenario ist auf einer 1080 bei 2560x1440 nicht mit mehr als 30 FPS spielbar.

Abgesehen von den Einbrüchen die ich ja verhindern will hab ich quasi immer das doppelte.
Also bringen tut es schon etwas!


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2017)

Klingt für mich nach einem streaming Problem. Das Screenshotsetting knallt bestimmt den Speicher voll. Was sagt denn deine Speicherauslastubg? Sowohl von GPU wie sich System.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2017)

Hier mal Screenshots mit Afterburner.
Die letzten ziffern 627 und 702 sind jeweils ein Screen wenn die Kamera still steht bei den anderen dreh ich sie im Kreis.

Laufen oder anders hat keinen großen Einfluss in dem Setting, nur das schwenken der Kammera wie gesagt..

Notfalls muss ich halt auch damit die Details ein wenig reduzieren aber dacht mich ich versuche es erst einmal so ans laufen zu bekommen.

Anhand der Timeframes denke ich halt das dass SLI aus dem Tritt kommt aus irgend einem Grund.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2017)

Ist das in dem Spiel normal, dass der VRam immer nur mit ca. 3070MB gefüllt wird, egal ob sich das Bild ändert, oder man sich bewegt? Soweit ich weiß war es doch so, dass die 4GiB einer Fury gerade so ausgereicht haben, bei normalen settings. Warum schaufeln deine Karten dann in den Screenshotsettings gute 25% weniger da rein?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xaxas (22. Februar 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Gar keine, das Board unterstützt kein SLI?
> Spielst Du auf modifizierte Treiber an? Modifiziertes Bios?



Ja durchaus. Ich brauche eine Möglichkeit. Ich hatte das vor einigen Jahren schonmal gemacht. Aber es hat sich ja vieles geändert in der Zwischenzeit. Wäre cool, wenn ich es nochmal hinbekomme mit eurer bzw deiner Hilfe


----------



## GEChun (22. Februar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist das in dem Spiel normal, dass der VRam immer nur mit ca. 3070MB gefüllt wird, egal ob sich das Bild ändert, oder man sich bewegt? Soweit ich weiß war es doch so, dass die 4GiB einer Fury gerade so ausgereicht haben, bei normalen settings. Warum schaufeln deine Karten dann in den Screenshotsettings gute 25% weniger da rein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Das kann ich dir gar nicht beantworten, weiß auch nicht wie viel VRam das Spiel eigentlich brauchen müsste.

Die Screenshots sind aber auch von 2560x1440 nicht von 4k.


----------



## HisN (22. Februar 2017)

Selbst in 4K braucht das Game kaum VRAM (ohne Mods)
http://abload.de/img/witcher3_2017_02_06_2pmun3.jpg

Und hier mal die Skalierung von FHD über WQHD zu UHD

Bild: witcher3_2016_10_03_0o5ux2.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher3_2016_10_03_0oouzt.jpg - abload.de
Bild: witcher3_2016_10_03_0g7ucv.jpg - abload.de

Also ich weiß ja nicht was sie da an den Screenshot-Settings drehen, aber eventuell ist ja einfach nur eine Einstellung dafür verantwortlich dass bei Dir das SLI zusammenbricht. Wäre ja an sich nichts neues^^


----------



## GEChun (22. Februar 2017)

Gerade mal nur zum test eine Karte geprüft, da hat das SLI abschalten ungewöhnlich lange gedauert.

Vielleicht lag auch hier der Fehler, jetzt bleiben die Frames stabil... merkwürdig.

Aber spiele trotzdem mit PCGH settings die Screenshot Settings bringen deutlich sichtbare Micro-Ruckler, das PCGH setting läuft dagegen sehr smooth ohne erkennbare Micro-Ruckler

Frame zuwachs zu single Karte und SLI ist aber geschätzt 20 FPS+ im schnitt. 

Egal welche Auflösung, da der Abstand bei 4k ähnlich gut bleibt denk ich läuft 4k wirklich ein kleines bisschen besser mit der SLI Skalierung.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2017)

Das Screenshotsetting ist eben nur zum an einer Stelle positionieren und Taste drücken gedacht, nicht für Bewegung. 
Hast du erneut versucht es zu aktivieren und zu schauen ob es sich immer gleich verhält? Eventuell variiert es ja jedes mal.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (23. Februar 2017)

Ja es variiert ein wenig.

Aber unmöglich das Screenshot setting mit ausreichend Frames ohne MR flüssig zu spielen.

Da braucht es schon ne Grafikkarte vom anderen Kaliber, oder läuft es mit der Titan schon HisN?


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2017)

Naja, ob ich es jetzt mit einer Titan und 60 FPS zocke, oder mit zwei Titanen und knapp 90 FPS ... macht für mich keinen großen Unterschied.
Allerdings hab ich nicht die Screenshots-Settings angelegt, sondern nur das Gras ein bisschen weiter ins Hinterland gelegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2017)

LOL die Open Beta von Wildlands hat noch exakt die gleichen Probleme wie die Closed Beta. Haben daran nicht einen Handschlag gemacht.   Streaming funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2017)

Schade dass es SLI immer noch zerhackt.
Mit einer Graka ist die Performance deutlich besser geworden.
Man kann jetzt HBAO an lassen und auch die Schatten auf hoch stellen, und die FPS droppen beim Autofahren nicht mehr in den MR-Bereich.

In 4K wohlgemerkt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2017)

SLI funktioniert bei mir weiterhin gut, nur das Streaming klappt immer noch nicht. Bewegt man sich sehr schnell bleibt er immer mal wieder hängen und läd nach. RAM Auslastung ist weiterhin lächerlich gering.


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2017)

Na wenn Du das sagst, ich sehe da einen Unterschied ob man mit zwei Grakas in den MR-Bereich gedrückt wird, und es Ruckelt wie Sau und man deshalb HBAO aus und Schatten zurückstellen muss, oder ob man mit einer Graka relativ flüssige Frametimes hat, bei denen man nicht merkt dass man im 40er (FPS)Bereich unterwegs ist, selbst wenn HBAO angeschaltet ist.

Kann ja nicht sein dass ich mit einer Graka mehr BQ als mit zwei Grakas generieren kann.
Aber jeder wie er es sieht ... sind ja alles nur Standpunkte und keine Wissenschaften 
Für mich jedenfalls ist "funktioniert" scheinbar etwas anderes als für Dich^^


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2017)

Mir ist aufgefallen, warum viele Leute was von Hänger und schlechtem Streaming schreiben, ich das aber nie bemerke.
Man muss nur hinschauen, dann fällts einem auf.

http://abload.de/img/grw_2017_02_24_21_51_7qut6.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2017)

Wieso nutzt dein Spiel so viel RAM? Bei mir nutzt er nur 7GB von 32GB, was echt lächerlich ist.  Kein Wunder das es so nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2017)

ICH HAB NICHT DIE GERINGSTE AHNUNG 

Hier mal ein Video von einer Fahrt durchs Gelände ... da gibts keine Hänger oder heftige Ruckler (60 FPS-Record).

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon  Wildlands 02 24 2017   22GB System-RAM Usage - YouTube

Braucht aber noch ein paar Minuten für den Upload.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2017)

Hmmmm, sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## GEChun (25. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab Wildlands mit SLI getestet MR.

Darauf hin hab ich SLI ausgeschaltet. 15 FPS weniger immer noch genau so viele MR.

Das Spiel läuft auf einer Single GPU mit bestimmten Einstellungen genau so ******* wie im SLI.
Passen die Einstellungen so das es nicht ruckelt, ruckelt es auch net mit SLI. 
Das waren meine Erkenntnisse... von Wildlands


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2017)

MR sind kein ausschließliches Problem von SLI. Single GPU erzeugt ebenfalls MR, teilweise sogar heftiger als SLI, weil man ja insgesamt weniger FPS hat.

Ich hab grade nochmal das Streaming ein bischen beobachtet. Wenn ich mich schneller bewege mit dem Auto, dann fällt die RAM Auslastung auf 5,5GB ab und von der Platte werden alle möglichen Arealdateien gleichzeitig geladen. Dann gibt es Nachladeruckler ohne Ende. Wenn man dann die gleiche Strecke mehrmals abfährt, cached Windows die Dateien im RAM und die Platte wird nicht mehr angesprochen. Dann sind die Nachladeruckler auch fast komplett weg.

Das Spiel ist nur aus einer RAMDisk spielbar oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Wer programmiert so einen Müll? Selbst GTA V was die 3-fache Menge an Daten zu streamen hat, macht das ohne Probleme und ohne Nachladeruckler. Ich kann stundenlang GTA Online zocken, ohne das der einmal nicht hinterher kommt mit laden.

Solange ich nur zu Fuß unterwegs bin und mich im gleichen Bereich aufhalte, ist Wildlands aber echt gut spielbar.


----------



## Sebasti86 (26. Februar 2017)

Hier stand Quark Sry!


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (4. März 2017)

läuft


----------



## Teriodis (5. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe eine ichill 1070 x4 

Wenn ich mir nun ein sli einrichten will muss ich gucken das die neue Karte die gleiche Version hat? 

Oder einfach nur noch eine x4 kaufen. 

LG


----------



## HisN (5. März 2017)

Eine 1070er. Das ist alles.
Aber wie üblich der Hinweis: Es ist Quark sich zwei 1070er einzubauen, wenn man die gleiche Leistung auch mit einer 1080TI, ohne die SLI-Probleme bekommen würde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2017)

Teriodis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe eine ichill 1070 x4
> 
> ...


Es muss nur das gleiche Modell sein. Die Version der Karte oder das Bios ist egal. Theoretisch gehen auch Karten von 2 unterschiedlichen Herstellern, allerdings ist das nicht optimal. Meistens bekommt man da schon mechanische Probleme, weil die SLI Brücke nicht passt.


----------



## GEChun (7. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Eine 1070er. Das ist alles.
> Aber wie üblich der Hinweis: Es ist Quark sich zwei 1070er einzubauen, wenn man die gleiche Leistung auch mit einer 1080TI, ohne die SLI-Probleme bekommen würde.



Ich denke das das Marketing sehr gut verkäuft das eine 1080TI so schnell ist wie 2x 1070.

Glaube aber weil es in der Vergangenheit nicht so war und das SLI Gespann in den Unterstützten Games immer mehr Performance hatte wird das SLI Gespann auch Top of the Hill sein. 
(Ich rede nur von der Leistung)


P.s. Ich würde dir auch empfehlen ehr die exakt die gleiche Karte zu nehmen, es können bei einer anderen 1070 noch zusätzliche Skalierungs und oder Probleme auftreten.
Aber grundsätzlich auf dem Blatt Papier sollte jede 1070 im SLI mit x4 "einwandfrei" laufen.


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2017)

Verkauf die 1070 einfach und kauf dir dann eine neue 1080ti, wenn du die Leistung brauchst


----------



## Duke711 (8. März 2017)

Mittlerweile hat jemand bezüglich SLI 16/16x vs 8/8 x nachgelegt:

We bust myths | SLI PCI-E x8 vs SLI PCI-E x16 - what's the difference? - YouTube

Interessant ist, dass die Unterschiede zu höheren Auflösungen prozentual immer kleiner werden. In 4K ist nur W3 der einzige Ausreißer mit -20% bei den min. FPS.
Fehlt eigentlich nur ein 16/16x vs 16/8x hat da jemand was?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2017)

Interessantes Video 



Duke711 schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass die Unterschiede zu höheren Auflösungen prozentual immer kleiner werden. In 4K ist nur W3 der einzige Ausreißer mit -20% bei den min. FPS.
> Fehlt eigentlich nur ein 16/16x vs 16/8x hat da jemand was?



Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es zwischen 16/8 und 8/8 keinen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## HisN (8. März 2017)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten^^



> [PC] Multi-GPU Support
> 
> Players using a SLI/Crossfire setup may experience severe stuttering and flickering during gameplay. We are currently working with our partners to solve those issues as quickly as possible. In the meantime, we recommend you to disable your second GPU when playing Ghost Recon Wildlands. We are sorry for the inconvenience.



Quelle: Known Issues - Updated March 7 | Forums


----------



## JanJake (12. März 2017)

Wie kommt ihr darauf das eine 1080Ti schneller ist als 2 1070? Das wird im Leben nicht der Fall sein!

Entsprechendes Spiel vorausgesetzt und man ist mit 2 1070 etwa 30-60% über der 1080Ti. Da würde ich mir immer lieber 2 1070 rein kloppen als eine 1080Ti. 

Gerade höhere Auflösungen Profitieren von 2 Karten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Außerdem ists noch günstiger. 

Wobei 2x 1080 ti auch nicht schlecht wären...


----------



## HisN (12. März 2017)

Ich muss jetzt aber nicht die Benches rausholen in denen meine Titan X, die ja langsamer sein soll, ein 2.2Ghz 1070er SLI schlägt in BF1 zu.
Also ich will nix sagen, aber das hört sich ein bisschen nach Auf dem einen Auge Blind an.
Von den Games die nicht mi SLI skalieren,  oder die an den 8GB Vram scheitern fange ich erst gar nicht an


----------



## Duke711 (12. März 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr darauf das eine 1080Ti schneller ist als 2 1070? Das wird im Leben nicht der Fall sein!
> 
> Entsprechendes Spiel vorausgesetzt und man ist mit 2 1070 etwa 30-60% über der 1080Ti. Da würde ich mir immer lieber 2 1070 rein kloppen als eine 1080Ti.
> 
> Gerade höhere Auflösungen Profitieren von 2 Karten.



Nicht wirlkich, schon mit der Titan war es knapp

GTX 1070 SLI Vs TITAN X (PASCAL) - YouTube


Die TI wird mindestens mit dem SLI gleich ziehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nicht wirlkich, schon mit der Titan war es knapp
> 
> GTX 1070 SLI Vs TITAN X (PASCAL) - YouTube
> 
> ...


Da wurde mit einem 6700k getestet, nicht mit einem 6850k oder 6900k wie man es machen sollte. Ist klar das dort Performance auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## Duke711 (12. März 2017)

Richtig, aber  bei 4K kann man sich die restlichen FPS mit x16/16 auch schenken siehe:

We bust myths | SLI PCI-E x8 vs SLI PCI-E x16 - what's the difference? - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber  bei 4K kann man sich die restlichen FPS mit x16/16 auch schenken siehe:
> 
> We bust myths | SLI PCI-E x8 vs SLI PCI-E x16 - what's the difference? - YouTube


Naja sind bei Witcher ja z.B. nur 22% Mehrleistung was satten 10 FPS entspricht... (oder 16%(11FPS) bei BF1)

16x/16x SLI gibt es nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## GEChun (12. März 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Nicht wirlkich, schon mit der Titan war es knapp
> 
> GTX 1070 SLI Vs TITAN X (PASCAL) - YouTube
> 
> ...



Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Quelle würde ich hier mal infrage stellen.

Witcher 3 Skaliert besonders gut mit SLI.

GTX 1080 Ti: Benchmarks, auch mit Overclocking

Laut diesem Test macht die 1080 TI in 2560x1440 "Witcher 3" mit max. 93,2 FPS, die Titan 91,8

Mein 1080 SLI Gespann bewegt sich in in 2560x1440 "Witcher 3"  bei  125fps im Schnitt.
Single stimmt meine Leistung in etwa mit der von PCGH überein mit max 75,5 fps

Ich kann mir also in keiner Art und Weise vorstellen das wie in dem Video ein 1070 SLI Gespann nur 86,6 fps liefert.

Ich bezweifle also definitiv einige Werte in dem Video, in Witcher 3 skaliert SLI einfach mega gut!


Noch ein Indiz für falsche Werte in dem Video ist übrigens Fallout4.
Es gibt im Nvidia Treiber kein Fallout4 SLI Eintrag. 
Bei mir läuft Fallout 4 sogar ohne SLI besser.

Und in dem Video funktioniert in Fallout 4 auf einmal SLI besser als die Titan X Single Performance?
Sehr sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Fallout 4 rennt doch gut mit SLI...


----------



## HisN (12. März 2017)

Ihr sollte  nicht von irgendwelchen "Benches" ausgehen, sondern euch die Benches anschauen, bei denen Takt-Gleichheit besteht.
Und da ist es halt so dass eine 1070er SLI eine 1080TI oder eine Titan X nur äußerst schwer schlagen wird, d.h. ihr betreibt da Cherry-Picking (was ja nicht schlecht ist, mach ich auch gerne), aber ignoriert halt die 75% der Fälle, in denen das nicht passieren wird. Ihr zieht euch da an Extremen hoch und verkauft es dann als allgemeine Wahrheit. Das ist (in meinen Augen) üble Doppelmoral und einfach nur die eine Seite der Medaille.

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich dass irgendwer seine stinkteure Karte mit 1.5Ghz betreibt, oder doch?

2 "billige" Karten schlagen eine "teure" .. wenn das (immer) stimmen würde, dann hätten alle User 2 "billige" Karten im Rechner.
100%
Die Leute sind doch geil auf Leistung zu kleinem Preis.
Hätte man doch in den letzten 10 Jahren hinbekommen könnten.

Ist aber nicht so, und das hat seinen Grund^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Du glaubst doch nicht etwa das jeder einen stinkteuren Wasserblock auf seine stinkteure Karte schraubt?  Die meisten Titans laufen mit sehr großer Sicherheit unter Luft.

Der Grund warum nicht jeder SLi hat ist relativ simpel. Man braucht ein bischen Ahnung und kann seinen Rechner nicht Plug and Play mäßig zusammenbauen. Eine Menge Leute gehen ja nicht mal nach dem zusammenbauen ins Bios und stellen da was ein.  Da wird einfach Windows so draufgebügelt und gut. Und bei Mediamarkt und Co gibts halt keine PCMR SLI Gaming Fertigrechner.


----------



## HisN (12. März 2017)

Gibts nicht?
Bei Mifcom, Alternate und Caseking aber schon^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Das ist aber kein Einzelhandel.


----------



## HisN (12. März 2017)

^^ das stimmt auf jeden Fall


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2017)

Ich finde Gaming mit nur einer Grafikkarte macht einfach keinen Sinn... 

Man hat 2 Augen, 2 Hände, 2 Eier und auch 2 Grafikkarten. Womit soll man sonst die ganzen PCI-E Slots/Lanes ausnutzen?   Zwei Grafikkarten, eine Soundkarte und ein Raidcontroller. Dann ist das Board anständig bestückt und sieht gut aus.  So ein Mainstream Board, wo nur was im 1. PCI-E Slot steckt sieht total verkehrt aus.
Quasi alle Netzeile über 450W kommen mit Steckern mit SLI Betrieb. Wenn man die nicht nutzt und die hinten im Case verstecken muss, dann hat man viel mehr Probleme. Da ist doch doch allein vom Kabelmanagement her sinvoller, einfach eine 2. Grafikkarte zu kaufen und dort die Kabel einzustecken. 

Außerdem hat man mit 2 Grafikkarten genug Ausgänge für Monitore, AVRs, VR Headset, Capture Card... Single GPU Nutzer sind da total aufgeschmissen und müssen ständig im dunkeln unterm Schreibtisch auf Knien rumrutschen und holen sich eine Staublunge.

Wo wir gleich beim nächsten Punkt wären. SLI Systeme sammeln nicht so viel Staub im Gehäuse an, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen!  Außerdem leuten SLI Brücken echt Sexy und man kann damit gut das Case aufwerten.

Ich wäre dafür das ab 2018 die EU ein Gesetz erlässt, das Spiele nur auf 2 GPUs starten dürfen. Damit sind die Spiele dann ab Tag 1 immer perfekt für SLI optimiert und jeder hat mehr Spaß am zocken.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

Zwei Soundkarten, zwei Raidcontroller, zwei TV Karten, zwei weitere USB3 Karten, zwei eSATA Karten, zwei Capture-Karten. Man braucht doch von allem zwei.
Ich hoffe Du hast 8 Ram-Riegel bei Dir verbaut. Ach ne .. man braucht ja nur zwei^^


Geschickt wäre es ja noch, wenn die bescheuerten Grafikkarten keine Zwei Slots blockieren würden. Ich muss hier bei mir immer Jounglieren, liegt an den drei PCIe-SSDs (ich weiß, eigentlich bräuchte ich nur zwei, aber die 2TB-Dinger sind mir noch zu teuer, und nein, ich betreibe sie nicht im Raid0, was Du ja eigentlich mit Deinen HDDs machen müsstest (zwei mal Raid0, einmal Ziel und ein mal Quelle)  

Aber das macht die 1080TI ja jetzt besser 
Davon kann man sich zwei reinstecken bis Volta kommt, und sich dabei über die Rainbow-Six-Siege Probleme beschwehren^^

Was soll man denn bei dem Platzbedarf noch in den Rechner stecken? Ist doch zum bröckeln^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (13. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ihr sollte  nicht von irgendwelchen "Benches" ausgehen, sondern euch die Benches anschauen, bei denen Takt-Gleichheit besteht.
> Und da ist es halt so dass eine 1070er SLI eine 1080TI oder eine Titan X nur äußerst schwer schlagen wird, d.h. ihr betreibt da Cherry-Picking (was ja nicht schlecht ist, mach ich auch gerne), aber ignoriert halt die 75% der Fälle, in denen das nicht passieren wird. Ihr zieht euch da an Extremen hoch und verkauft es dann als allgemeine Wahrheit. Das ist (in meinen Augen) üble Doppelmoral und einfach nur die eine Seite der Medaille.
> 
> Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich dass irgendwer seine stinkteure Karte mit 1.5Ghz betreibt, oder doch?
> ...



Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum betreibst du mit deinem Vergleich selbst Cherry-Picking...
Also ich vergleiche so gut wie es geht Standart-Takt mit Standart-Takt und OC mit OC.

Eine sinkteure Graka nicht mit 1,5 Ghz zu betreiben und die dann mit einem 1070 FE SLI Gespann zu vergleichen ist halt auch Cherry-Picking von feinster Sorte...

Ist halt schwer da richtige Vergleiche zu ziehen, da so viele Unterschiede zu berücksichtigen sind.
CF verhält sich wahrscheinlich auch mit 16x/16x anders als 8x/8 weil keine SLI Brücke vorhanden ist.

Und ja ich bemängele schon seid eh und je das auch mal richtige ausführliche SLI Tests in einer Zeitschrift wie PCGH einen Platz verdient hätten.
Das mit Tabelle, Benches, etc. 

"Und die Katze beißt sich ja auch selbst in den Schwanz", würden mehr Leute SLI und CF benutzen würde es stärker in den Fokus geraten, es würde besser Supportet, es wären weniger Fehler da.
In gewissen Fällen müssten Leute sogar um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen dann gar weniger Geld ausgeben.

Letztendlich ist es aber doch immer so 2x 1080TI ist besser als 1x 1080 TI und 2x Titan ist besser als 1x Titan.


----------



## GEChun (13. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fallout 4 rennt doch gut mit SLI...



 Wieso läuft bei dir Fallout 4 im SLI?


----------



## Duke711 (13. März 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Wieso läuft bei dir Fallout 4 im SLI?



Wieso, bei Dir etwa nicht?

maxout 4k 2x 980 TI ~ 45 FPS, so ähnlich wie in W3.


----------



## GEChun (13. März 2017)

Nein bei mir läuft es nicht im SLI...

Hab FPS getestet mit gleichem Preset wie bei PCGH und erreiche mit SLI ca. 40fps in 3840x2160 hochskaliert. 
Ca 80 fps in 2560x1440. 

Ohne SLI erreiche ich ca. 45fps in und 90 fps

Darauf hin geprüft ob ein SLI Profil vorhanden ist, das fehlte.
Nvidia Inspector gecheckt nichts gefunden für Fallout 4, Zeilen waren sogar deaktiviert.
Also bei mir im Treiber ist kein Profil für Fallout 4 vorhanden.

Aber ist doch auch offiziell so das für Fallout 4 keine SLI Unterstützung vorhanden ist, die Frage was habt ihr gemacht?

Und für das Video ist es dann so oder so Quatsch mit Soße das aufzunehmen und nicht die Standard Konfiguration zu testen, dann kann man ja alle Spiele Modifizieren damit sie besser laufen.


----------



## HisN (13. März 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es aber doch immer so 2x 1080TI ist besser als 1x 1080 TI und 2x Titan ist besser als 1x Titan.



Selbst wenn man nur die FPS betrachtet: Nicht immer


----------



## Ralle@ (13. März 2017)

@GEChun

Fallout 4 hat ein SLI Profil 0x080000F5.
Wenn der CPU Takt hoch genug ist und eine HBM SLI Bridge zum Einsatz kommt, dann gibt es auch eine Steigerung.


----------



## GEChun (14. März 2017)

@ Ralle

Das Profil ist eingewählt ich nutze eine HBM Bridge und CPU Takt ist 4 Ghz.
Trotzdem hab ich mit einer Karte in diesem Spiel eine höhere Performance als mit 2... versteh ich nicht.

Ich nutze DX11

Dazu ist das Profil doch

@ HisN
Ja, abgesehen von den Bethesda Games wo ich persönlich schon immer mit SLI auf Kriegsfuß war...



Und wenn wir Fallout 4 außen vor lassen, passt das trotzdem nicht in dem Video, Witcher 3 läuft niemals schlechter im SLI als mit einer Single GPU.
Witcher 3 läuft butter weich mit SLI.


----------



## Duke711 (15. März 2017)

Ich habe Fallout z.z.T nicht installiert. Aber ich hatte den neuesten Patch installiert und der war mit dem aktuellen Treiber das wichtigste. Denn ohne diesen funktioniert SLI nicht.


----------



## GEChun (15. März 2017)

Bei mir ist die aktuellste Fallout 4 Version von Steam installiert.

Oder gibt es da noch einen anderen Patch?


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Freunde der multiplen GPUs,

ich habe eine Frage. Ich wollte mir aus meiner Grafikkarten Sammlung mal 2x HD5970er rausholen und damit ein System zusammenbauen, welches 2010 einfach nur "drüber" gewesen wäre. Just 4 fun. 
Habe den PC zusammengebaut (FX-8350, 16GB RAM, MSI 990FXA-Gaming, Corsair HX-1000W) und Windows 10 64 bit mit den letzten Patches installiert. Dann habe ich den Crimson Beta 16.2.1 aufgespielt, da es der letzte für die HD5000er Generation erhältliche Treiber ist. Leider Gottes läuft das System nicht mehr rund seitdem. Hatte vorher zwar keine Möglichkeit, das System richtig in 3D-Anwendungen zu testen, aber nach der Installation des Treibers läuft es wirklich gar nicht mehr gut.
Teilweise mag der PC nicht mal mehr hochfahren und scheint in einer Art Bootschleife zu stecken...

Jetzt frage ich mich, was das sein kann. Gestern hatte ich nur eine HD5970 drin stecken - da hat er noch gebootet.
2. Frage: Welcher Treiber ist denn noch zu empfehlen, wenn es um Quad Crossfire geht?


Wie gesagt: es ist nur for the lulz, daher bitte keine Sinnfragen (obwohl ich glaube, dass ich in diesem Thread keine bekommen werde ).


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2017)

Bootschleife? Da würde ich sagen es ist entweder eine Karte kaputt oder das Netzteil macht schlapp. Wie sind die Spannungen vom Netzteil wärend des Bootvorgangs? Mal andere Anschlüsse probiert?


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. März 2017)

Hallo TheBadFrag,

dann scheint es wohl am Netzteil zu liegen. Ich habe jetzt jede Karte nochmals einzeln betrieben, ohne Probleme. Ich musste nur am Anfang einmal das  BIOS zurücksetzen aber das war es auch schon. Sobald ich wieder beide Karten drin hatte: "Bootschleife". 
DIe HD5970s haben ja eine grüne LED unter ihrer Backplate, soll wohl die Betriebsbereitschaft signalisieren. Diese geht kurz nach dem Einschalten immer wieder an und aus und man hört die Lüfter kurz ihre Drehzahl leicht anheben - so als wollten sie loslegen, können aber nicht.

Vielleicht krankt mein altes HX1000W so langsam an Altersschwäche. Die Frage ist dann nur: was als Ersatz besorgen? Ich habe hier nur noch ein CS650M, das schafft die beiden HD5970 + einen Bulldozer ganz bestimmt nicht.


Und zu meinem zweiten Anliegen: Ist der Crimson Beta 16.2.1 der beste Treiber für diese Quad Crossfire Gespann?

Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Cleriker (16. März 2017)

Wenn der Fehler nur mit zwei Karten passiert, könnte auch das Board der Übeltäter sein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo TheBadFrag,
> 
> dann scheint es wohl am Netzteil zu liegen. Ich habe jetzt jede Karte nochmals einzeln betrieben, ohne Probleme. Ich musste nur am Anfang einmal das  BIOS zurücksetzen aber das war es auch schon. Sobald ich wieder beide Karten drin hatte: "Bootschleife".
> DIe HD5970s haben ja eine grüne LED unter ihrer Backplate, soll wohl die Betriebsbereitschaft signalisieren. Diese geht kurz nach dem Einschalten immer wieder an und aus und man hört die Lüfter kurz ihre Drehzahl leicht anheben - so als wollten sie loslegen, können aber nicht.
> ...


Nicht einfach ersetzen, erstmal testen, ob das wirklich kaputt ist. Multimeter an Schwarz und Gelb am GPU Stromkabel hinten in den Stecker stecken. Dann Multimeter auf min/max Modus stellen und PC einschalten. Direkt nach dem drücken vom Einschalter die min/max Werte im Multi zurücksetzen und während der Bootschleife beobachten was der min. Wert ist. Wenn der sowas in Richtung 10,5V ausspuckt, dann wird es das Netzteil sein. Ist er die ganze Zeit bei 12V, dann wird es was anderes sein.

Es könnte eventuell auch ein Bios Problem sein, sofern die Spanungsversorgung ok ist.

Du kannst auch beide Netzteile gleichzeitig verwenden um das Netzteil auszuschließen. Das 1000W machst du nur an den PC und das 650W machst du an beide Grafikkarten. Dann brückst du das 650W Netzteil am ATX Stecker im gleichen Moment, wo du den Einschalter vom PC betätigst. Meist musst du irgendein Schwarz mit Grün brücken(Kurzschließen), damit das Netzteil ohne Mainboard anläuft.

Mit den Treibern kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, ich hatte bis jetzt nur SLI.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. März 2017)

Hallo ihr beide und danke für eure Antworten.

Das Board hatte ich mir auch überlegt, da die letzten 1. immer zusätzliche Stromanschlüsse wollten, um Mutli-GPU zu unterstützen/stabilisieren und 2. Das 990FXA-Gaming offiziell nur Triple-Crossfire unterstützt. Damit ist denke ich aber nur der Betrieb von maximal drei physischen Karten gemeint, denn mehr PCIe X16 Slots hat das Board schlichtweg nicht.

Bis 2010 war ich ebenfalls bei Nvidia und habe SLI (zuletzt 2x 8800GTS 512) genutzt, dann sind mir erst die obere und dann die untere Karte abgeraucht. Beide von Club3D. Danach bin ich nicht nur von Club3D gewechselt sondern auch gleich auf damals noch ATI und war ab der HD5870 mit Crossfire unterwegs.
Das mit dem Multimeter werde ich heute Abend testen, wenn ich es schaffe, das Gerät richtig zu bedienen. Wollte letztens an meinem Hauptcomputer ebenfalls Spannungen am Board messen und bin gescheitert da ich zu doof war die richtige Einstellung zu finden. 

*EDIT:* Ich habe die Messung mit dem Multimeter durchgeführt: zwischen 12,10 und 12,11V, egal ob der PC startet und/oder in der Bootschleife hängt. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, woran es liegen könnte... Ein zweites Netzteil ist keine Alternative, zumal mein Netzteil anscheinend ja doch in Ordnung ist?

*EDIT2:* Ich habe mal auf die Grafikkarten Kompatibilitätsliste von MSI für dieses Board geschaut: Die HD5970 wird nicht erwähnt, auch nicht die HD6990, noch die HD7990. Dafür aber die R9 295X2 und das auch gleich im Quad Crossfire?! Das macht doch keinen Sinn.

Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2017)

Hmmmm, dann wird das Netzteil wohl noch ok sein. Welches Bios ist denn auf dem Board? Startet der Rechner normal, wenn nur der untere Slot belegt ist?


----------



## Derber-Shit (17. März 2017)

Hallo TheBadFrag,

Das BIOS ist auf dem aktuellen Stand (1.4), ob der Rechner nur mit dem unteren normal startet... weiß ich nicht. Muss ich heute Abend testen.
Was ich dir aber sagen kann ist, dass ich dieses Board mit diesem Prozessor und diesem RAM vor Ryzen mit 2x Fury X im Crossfire eingesetzt habe, welche jetzt von Ryzen befeuert werden. Generell ist Crossfire mit 2 Karten und insgesamt zwei GPUs also schon gelaufen.

*EDIT:* So, ich habe es getestet. Also nur mit einer Hd5970 im unteren Slot startete der PC ebenfalls nicht. Dann habe ich nochmals das BIOS zurückgesetzt und siehe da: der PC bootet wieder. Also habe ich im BIOS alles nötige eingestellt: AHCI an, LEGACY-Boot aus, Vollbildlogo aus, etc. Nichts, was die Stabilität oder die Performance beeinträchtigt.
Dann bin ich in Windows gebootet, da musste er dann nochmal den Grafiktreiber auf den "neuen" PCIe-Slot einstellen.
Anschließend habe ich ca. 20 Minuten den Furmark laufen lassen, ohne Probleme.
Dann PC aus, obere Karte wieder eingebaut, PC bootet! In Windows CrossfireX aktiviert. Dann hat mir das CCC gemeldet, dass die Bridge angeblich falsch montiert sei? Kann man die überhaupt falsch (herum) anbringen? Naja, ein Neustart hat geholfen.
Danach habe ich Furmark mit 4 GPUs gestartet: nach einer Minute gab es einen Freeze des PCs, er hat dann selbstständig neugestartet. Anschließend habe ich die Brücke wirklich mal rumgedreht, wieder getestet, wieder ein freeze. 

Was nun?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## harley765 (19. März 2017)

Hallo Fans von mehr als einer GPU.

Ich habe da eine Frage.
Bei mir steckt die eine GPU in Solot1 und die andere in Solt4. Und das MoBo nimmt immer die GPU ins Slot4 als erste. Ob SLI oder nicht. Bootscreen Bild ist immer nur auf der GPU aus Slot4 sichtbar. Sollte nicht eigentlich Slot1 (näher bei der CPU der primäre sein? Oder ist das gehüpft wie gesprungen?


----------



## HisN (19. März 2017)

a) Gehupft wie gesprungen, wenn beide mit x16 angebunden sind.
b) Es gibt Boards, die haben einen Einsteller im Bios dafür. Du hast Deinen zufällig getätigt?
Bei mir sieht der so aus:
http://abload.de/img/160301223549guktl.png


c) Manchmal ist es auch von der Verkabelung im Zusammenhang mit dem Bios abhängig. 
Bei mir macht zb. mit aktiviertem Secure-Boot und deaktiviertem Legacy-Modus (CSM) immer DP den Bios-Post, aktiviere ich den Legacy-Modus (CSM), dann bringt DVI das Bild. 
Allerdings hab ich kein Kabel an der 2. Graka, weil deren Ausgänge im SLI normalerweise ja sowieso abgeschaltet werden.


----------



## harley765 (19. März 2017)

o.k. danke.
ne im BIOS habe ich schon geguckt da ist. nix.
Und nach Spetzi vom Board sollen Slot1 und 2 16x angebunden sein.. Also ist alles grün..


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2017)

Ich dachte es geht um Slot 1 und Slot 4!? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harley765 (20. März 2017)

geht es auch.. ich war nur zu doof zum schreiben..


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. März 2017)

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich mich nochmal dazwischenhake,

habt ihr eventuell noch weitere Ideen zur lösung meines Problemes (eine Seite davor) oder sollte ich besser einen extra Thread dafür eröffnen?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2017)

Hat das Mainboard vielleicht irgend einen schalter zum Deaktivieren der PCIe Slots und du bist beim Einbau zufällig dran gekommen?

Hast du beide Grafikkarten schon alleine getestet?

Vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja auch ganz wo anders im System 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau ab welcher Generation die Crossfire Bridge nicht mehr zum Einsatz benutzt werden musste, brauchst du vielleicht noch eine?


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. März 2017)

Hallo GEChun,

danke für deine Antwort. Ob ich einen Schalter habe... ich glaube nicht, werde nachher aber nochmal ins Handbuch schauen.
Ja, ich habe bereits beide Karten alleine jeweils ca. 15 Minuten unter Furmark getestet und hatte keine Probleme.
Die HD5000er Generation benötigt noch eine Crossfire Bridge. Habe einfach eine genommen, die ich noch so herumliegen hatte. Gibt es da auch unterschiedliche Versionen wie bei Nvidia und habe ich eventuell eine falsche "Generation" verwendet?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (21. März 2017)

Die ganz alten Karten von AMD hatten eine Bridge, die neueren brauchen die alle nicht mehr.
War also nur ne Idee 

Nen 2ten PC hast du aber nicht bei dir herumstehen zum testen ob es dort geht..?

Tippe irgendwie entweder auf den Treiber oder auf das Mainboard als Fehlerquelle... 

Netzteil könnte auch sein, allerdings fährt der PC dann im normal Fall einwandfrei bis ins Windows und macht dort unter Auslastung der GPU´s erst einen BluScreen oder hängt sich ganz ohne Screen auf!


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. März 2017)

Hallo GeChun,

Ja richtig, z.B. meine Fury Xses brauchen keine gesonderte Bridge mehr.
Habe ich aber der hat keine Crossfire Funktionalität.

Wenn es der Treiber sein sollte frage ich mich, mit welchem Treiber es denn dann bitte stabil laufen wird. 
Ich hatte mal noch daran gedacht, das Windows 10 neu aufzusetzen.

Das Netzteil wurde auf S.359 schon geprüft: es scheint die Spannungen zu halten.
Der PC freezed nach ein paar Minuen einfach im Furmark ein, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und er startet neu. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo GeChun,
> 
> Ja richtig, z.B. meine Fury Xses brauchen keine gesonderte Bridge mehr.
> Habe ich aber der hat keine Crossfire Funktionalität.
> ...



Naja gut aber wie willst du das richtig kontrollieren, bis zum freeze hält er die Spannung richtig.
Beim Freeze siehst du ja auch nur die letzte Spannung nicht die vom Absturz selbst...

Ich würde dann jetzt nen anderes Netzteil testen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. März 2017)

Hallo GEChun,

danke für deine Antwort. Das Problem ist, dass ich außer diesem 1000W Netzteil nur noch ein 650W Netzteil als Ersatzteil hier liegen habe.
Dieses dürfte aber wohl kaum ausreichen, um die beiden HD5970 mit Strom zu versorgen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2017)

Wenn du das 650W und das 1000W gleichzeitig anschließt wie ich das mal beschrieben hatte, dann reicht das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Duke711 (22. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du das 650W und das 1000W gleichzeitig anschließt wie ich das mal beschrieben hatte, dann reicht das auf jeden Fall.



Wie soll das gehen? Falls über einen Potentialausgleich und eine Aufteilung über beide Grafikkarten, dann lieber nicht.


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2017)

Einfach nur den zweiten PC daneben stellen und nur zwei Anschlüsse zu den Grafikkarten packen. Jo, wäre ne idee.

Hab es zwar noch nie selbst gemacht aber grundsätzlich, was sollte dabei denn passieren?

Das eine Netzteil bediehnt nur die GPUs und das andere CPU und Mainboard und der Strom über PCIe ist eh gecapt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Falls über einen  Potentialausgleich und eine Aufteilung über beide Grafikkarten, dann  lieber nicht.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du kannst auch beide Netzteile gleichzeitig verwenden um das Netzteil auszuschließen. Das 1000W machst du nur an den PC und das 650W machst du an beide Grafikkarten. Dann brückst du das 650W Netzteil am ATX Stecker im gleichen Moment, wo du den Einschalter vom PC betätigst. Meist musst du irgendein Schwarz mit Grün brücken(Kurzschließen), damit das Netzteil ohne Mainboard anläuft.



Die Grafikkarten über ein anderes Netzteil zu versorgen ist bei Quad SLI Systemen fast normal. Selbst ein 1500W Netzteil reicht da oft nicht aus, wenn die Karten unter Wasser sind und mächtig OC am Werke ist.


----------



## Duke711 (22. März 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Einfach nur den zweiten PC daneben stellen und nur zwei Anschlüsse zu den Grafikkarten packen. Jo, wäre ne idee.
> 
> Hab es zwar noch nie selbst gemacht aber grundsätzlich, was sollte dabei denn passieren?
> 
> Das eine Netzteil bediehnt nur die GPUs und das andere CPU und Mainboard und der Strom über PCIe ist eh gecapt.



In dem die Komponenten durchbrennen. Mir ist nach nur drei Tagen eine 980 TI und die SSD abgeraucht, die vom zweiten NT versorgt worden sind. Das Problem ist, das eben die Karten über den 75W Anschluss vom MB versorgt werden. Somit fließen Kriechströme von einem zum anderen NT.

Davon kann ich nur abraten, es kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht (insbesondere bei zwei unterschiedlichen NTs)

Es sei denn, man versorgt über eine Risercard den PCI-E Anschluss separat über das Netzteil.
Auch muss dann dafür gesorgt werden, dass die 5V Leitung vom zweiten Netzteil ordentlich belastet wird. Ein  Lüfter oder eine Festplatte reichen dafür nicht aus. Außerdem wären 650W für die beiden Karten zu wenig, da sich diese Angabe nicht nur ausschließlich auf die 12 Volt Schiene bezieht.


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> In dem die Komponenten durchbrennen. Mir ist nach nur drei Tagen eine 980 TI und die SSD abgeraucht, die vom zweiten NT versorgt worden sind. Das Problem ist, das eben die Karten über den 75W Anschluss vom MB versorgt werden. Somit fließen Kriechströme von einem zum anderen NT.
> 
> Davon kann ich nur abraten, es kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht (insbesondere bei zwei unterschiedlichen NTs)
> 
> ...



So etwas macht man ja nicht Tage lang 

Das soll dazu dienen die Fehlerquelle zu analysieren... wer das als Dauerlösung ansieht... tja...


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. März 2017)

Hallo GEChun, hallo TheBadFrag,

danke für eure Antworten. Mittlerweile habe ich eine der beiden HD5970er durch eine weitere ersetzt, da besagte HD5970 auch nicht mehr einzeln booten wollte. "Fehler gefunden" dachte ich, habe beide Karten eingesetzt und siehe da: er bootet!
CrossFireX aktiviert, mit GPU-Z bestätigt, dass Quad Crossfire läuft: prima. Furmark gestartet, welcher sogar länger als vorher durchgehalten hat: jetzt wieder ein freeze, dann schwarzer Bildschirm und Neustart des PCs. Nach dem Neustart meldet GPU-Z nur noch zwei GPUs in einem normalen Crossfire und im CCC kann man entsprechendes nicht mehr aktivieren. Bin also kein Stück voran gekommen.
Das mit den Netzteilen werde ich morgen austesten.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2017)

Nochmal zum Thema 2 Netzteile. 
Es scheint einwandfrei für das testen zu gehen, langzeit Einsatz empfehle ich dennoch nicht!

GTX 1080 Ti  SLI BENCHMARKS! | CRAZY FAST! - YouTube

Mal ganz davon ab, das die FE Edition im SLI fast von meinem 1080 non TI gespannt nass gemacht wird    
(weniger als 1000 Punkte unterschied bei gleichem Prozessor)


----------



## Cleriker (23. März 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo GEChun, hallo TheBadFrag,
> 
> danke für eure Antworten. Mittlerweile habe ich eine der beiden HD5970er durch eine weitere ersetzt, da besagte HD5970 auch nicht mehr einzeln booten wollte. "Fehler gefunden" dachte ich, habe beide Karten eingesetzt und siehe da: er bootet!
> CrossFireX aktiviert, mit GPU-Z bestätigt, dass Quad Crossfire läuft: prima. Furmark gestartet, welcher sogar länger als vorher durchgehalten hat: jetzt wieder ein freeze, dann schwarzer Bildschirm und Neustart des PCs. Nach dem Neustart meldet GPU-Z nur noch zwei GPUs in einem normalen Crossfire und im CCC kann man entsprechendes nicht mehr aktivieren. Bin also kein Stück voran gekommen.
> ...


Funktioniert da denn noch jede der Karten einzeln? Also jetzt, nachdem nur noch eine aus dem Verbund angezeigt wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. März 2017)

Hallo Cleriker,

auch eine gute Frage! Nach der Ernüchterung gestern habe ich den PC einfach nur noch ausgeschaltet und es dabei belassen. Werde der Sache heute Abend nachgehen!

*EDIT1:* Die 3., gestern umgebaute HD5970 zeigt leider kein Bild mehr, nachdem ich sie einzeln in den PC eingesetzt habe. So ein mist... 
Muss ich mir wohl wieder eine zulegen. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Cleriker (23. März 2017)

Das tut mir Leid für dich. Eventuell hat das Board auch einen Weg und macht den Karten zu schaffen. 
Guck dir mal den PCIe Slot und das Gegenstück an der Karte ganz genau an.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. März 2017)

Hallo Cleriker,

danke für dein Mitgefühl.
Ich habe mir den Slot und die Goldkontakte der Karte nochmal genau angeschaut, konnte aber keinen nennenswerten Abrieb oder dergleichen feststellen. 

Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob ich einen weiteren PC zusammenbaue um die Karte dort zu testen oder ob ich schonmal vorsichtshalber eine weitere HD5970 erwerbe, um das "Experiment" zu vollenden. Es bedeutet mir auf jeden Fall etwas, somit möchte ich zu einem positiven Ergebnis gelangen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit

*EDIT:* Ich habe mich dazu durchringen können, nochmals aus Altgeilen schnell einen Test-PC zusammenzuschustern, damit ich die anscheinend defekte HD5970 testen kann. Hier gibt es ebenfalls kein Bild...


----------



## Anticrist (25. März 2017)

Hallo,

habe seit ner guten Woche 2 1080ti im SLI Betrieb, ist es normal das die Spannungsregelung gesperrt ist? Sowohl in EVGAs Precision als auch im MSI afterburner?
Welche Taktraten erreicht ihr im SLI?


----------



## HisN (25. März 2017)

Der AB kennt die Karte noch nicht, warte auf die nächste Version oder .cfg ändern, oder gleich den Kurve Editor benutzen.

Da bei Pascal die letzten paar Mhz kaum Punkte bringen, schon gar nicht im SLI, habe ich meine beiden Titan X mit 2GHz und 1.0v laufen lassen.


----------



## Anticrist (25. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Der AB kennt die Karte noch nicht, warte auf die nächste Version oder .cfg ändern, oder gleich den Kurve Editor benutzen.
> 
> Da bei Pascal die letzten paar Mhz kaum Punkte bringen, schon gar nicht im SLI, habe ich meine beiden Titan X mit 2GHz und 1.0v laufen lassen.



Dankeschön


----------



## HisN (25. März 2017)

Edit Doppelpost. SORRY


----------



## HisN (25. März 2017)

http://abload.de/img/dxmd_2017_02_10_10_120guqq.jpg

Ich war ungenau ...
2012 Mhz, und die "bessere" Karte brauchte nicht mal 1v.
Kurve Editor mit Strg F, jede Karte einzeln.
Der Regler im AB geht ja nur nach oben.
Aber der bessere Weg ist meiner Ansicht nach mit der Spannung nach unten zu gehen, und das funktioniert nur über die Kurve.

http://abload.de/img/elite_dangerous_afterwauiq.jpg


----------



## HisN (27. März 2017)

Im 3D Center sind mal wieder Benches zu 16x16x vs 8x8x aufgetaucht.
Ich lasse das mal ohne Wertung einfach für euch stehen.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2017)

Hmmm, der Typ hat ja fast das gleiche System wie ich.


----------



## GEChun (27. März 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Im 3D Center sind mal wieder Benches zu 16x16x vs 8x8x aufgetaucht.
> Ich lasse das mal ohne Wertung einfach für euch stehen.
> 
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread



Wenigstens versucht hier einer Klarheit zu schaffen, teilweise findet man im Netz und auf Youtubes nur Tests, in dem ein 7700k mit SLI ausgestattet wird und man dann darunter schreibt. SLI bringt nichts oder kaum Vorteil.

Kein Mensch beachtet aber, das die Karten dann nur mit 8x/8x laufen und die hochgetaktete 1080TI mit 16x optimal rennt.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2017)

Das ist übrigens der gleiche Typ, auf den sich meine 56% stützen, die ihr nie wahrhaben wolltet 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (27. März 2017)

Welche 56% meinst du nun genau?


----------



## HisN (27. März 2017)

Unterschied 16/16 und 8/8 unter 4k mit Antialiasing in RS6 ohne HB Bridge.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. März 2017)

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für eure umfangreiche Hilfe. Die neue HD5970 hat es gerissen. Ich habe sie erst einzeln getestet und es gab keinerlei Probleme. Und nun laufen beide zusammen im Quad-Crossfire wunderbar zusammen. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Anticrist (28. März 2017)

ich sehe da keinen 16x zu 8x Vergleich? 

PS: Bei BH Bridges ging es nie um einen Leistungssprung, durch die höhere Taktung verringert sich das Problem der Mikroruckler aber durchaus (zumindest für jene die sowas wahrnehmen)


----------



## HisN (28. März 2017)

Es geht immer um Bandbreite  Bei den Bridges und auch bei PCIe.
Und als alter Computer Kenner weißt Du doch das PCI 2 zu 3 eine Verdoppelung der Bandbreite ist. D.H. 16x 2.0 entspricht 8x 3.0

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Mutli-GPU Freunde,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage. Bei CoD 4 bekomme ich einen Black Screen beim Start.
wenn ich mit ALT+TAB rausswitche und wieder in das Spiel reinswitche sehe ich nur ein stark flickerndes Hauptmenü, kann aber nicht darin unternehmen.
Aber eigentlich sollte es auch mit 4 GPUs funktionieren. Es handelt sich hier um die Steam-Version.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran es liegt?

Liebe Grüße


Derber-Shit


----------



## Cleriker (29. März 2017)

Remastered, oder nicht?
Welchen CF-mode hast du denn eingestellt? Hast du ein Profil geladen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. März 2017)

Hallo Cleriker,

nicht remastered. In Radeon Settings (16.2.1 "beta") steht im CoD4 Profil der Crossfire-Standardmodus. Das Profil habe ich selbst mit der CoD4.exe erstellt, da er beim Scan nichts gefunden hat.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (31. März 2017)

Ich habe herausgefunden, woran es liegt: in den Radeon Settings muss ich in den globalen Einstellungen die Einstellungen Frame Pacing ausschalten.
Jetzt startet CoD4 wie gewünscht. 
Nur wieso funktioniert Frame Pacing nicht?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Heute 4 Stunden Mass Effect Andromeda angezoggt und es läuft einfach traumhaft mit SLI in 4k maxed out.  Alles butterweich, keinerlei Grafikfehler. Dafür das es so derbe Hardware frisst, ist die Grafik jetzt aber nicht so extrem umwerfend.


----------



## HisN (5. April 2017)

Hhmmm ich habe in den Cut Szenen mit einer Titan X gerne mal deutlich unter 30 FPS, wie das mit SLI Butterweich laufen soll ... Und Grafikfehler gibts auch schon mit der Single. Aber solange es nur die Zwischensequenzen sind ist mir das auch egal, weil das Spiel selbst mit einer starken Graka praktisch dauerhaft mit 60 FPS läuft *duck*.

Aber gut wenn Sli skaliert.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Cutscenes laufen bei mir auch mit 60 FPS ohne Probleme. Er geht nur zwischendurch mal auf 40 runter wenn extrem viel Nebel im Bild ist.

Wo hattest du denn Grafikfehler gesehen? Zwischendurch glitchen die NPCs durch die Gegend aber das ist ja kein Grafikfehler ansich.  ...wobei die tollen Gesichtsanimationen sind auf jeden Fall ein Grafikfehler 

Frametimes kann ich ja mal aufzeichnen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich glatt sein, da ich vsync drin hab.


----------



## HisN (5. April 2017)

Ich hatte Falschfarben in den Cutszenen auf dem ersten Planeten. D.h. das ganze Bild ist Blau oder Grün geworden obwohl die in einem normal beleuchteten Raum standen. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Also das hatte ich definitiv nicht.  Hattest wohl zu wenig Grafikkarten aktiv, da konnten nicht alle Farben berechnet werden.


----------



## HisN (5. April 2017)

^^ Daran kann es natürlich gelegen haben


----------



## GEChun (5. April 2017)

Ich hab ab und zu nen weißen balken vor meinen Charakter wenn ich laufe... aber hab den generell mit und ohne sli... 

Sieht aus als wenn das gesicht Zensiert wäre... XD 

Vl selbstschutz wegen der animationen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm nicht so glatt wie andere Spiele aber trotzdem gut genug das es das menschliche Auge nicht mehr erkennen kann. Sieht GTA V sehr ähnlich, was auch super weich läuft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chukku (6. April 2017)

Bin auch begeistert, wie gut SLI bei Andromeda läuft.
UHD, Ultra, AA allerdings auf FXAA reduziert... auf Planeten und der Nexus meistens butterweiche 60 fps.

In Zwischensequenzen gehts auch mal auf 40 runter, aber da störts mich nicht wirklich.

Ganz schlimm ist aber die Tempest.
Da wird eine der beiden Karten nicht mehr richtig ausgelastet und es stottert extrem vor sich hin (gehe auf dem Schiff deswegen auf 1440p zurück).
Bin mal gespannt, ob das nach dem Patch heute anders aussehen wird.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2017)

Auf der Tempest habe ich in 4k gerne mal 8GB VRAM in Nutzung. 
Nicht dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Chukku (6. April 2017)

Das wäre natürlich plausibler Grund.. 
werde da mal drauf achten, ob mein VRAM da an der Grenze läuft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2017)

VRAM ist bei mir auch immer so bei 6-7,5GB, egal wo im Spiel. In der Tempest hab ich ansich keine Probleme.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2017)

Was ja alles zu viel für die 6GB der 980TI wären^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2017)

So siehts aus.  Da kommt der PCI-E Bus ins Schwitzen, wenn der normale RAM als VRAM herhalten muss.


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. April 2017)

Hallo,

an alle Crossfire-Besitzer: 
Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass Radeon Settings ständig die Einstellungen für Crossfire, Energieeffizienz, sowie Wattman-Einstellungen beider Karten vergisst? Ich muss es bei mir bei gefühlt jedem dritten PC-Start nachstellen.
Crossfire EIN, Energieeffizienz EIN, Wattman für beide Karten Leistungsbegrenzung auf +20%.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Chukku (7. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> VRAM ist bei mir auch immer so bei 6-7,5GB, egal wo im Spiel. In der Tempest hab ich ansich keine Probleme.





HisN schrieb:


> Was ja alles zu viel für die 6GB der 980TI wären^^



Ich im "normalen" Spiel eigentlich immer unter 5.5GB Nutzung.
Allerdings auch "nur" die normalen Ultra Settings und nicht alles maximiert. Und Kantenglättung nur FXAA.

Aber auf der Tempest läuft der VRAM tatsächlich komplett auf die 6GB voll. Warum auch immer.. sehe nicht wirklich ein, warum auf dem kleinen Schiff mehr in den Speicher geladen werden muss, als auf einem weitläufigen Planeten.
Aber gut.. so oft bzw. lange halt ich mich da nicht auf und kann damit leben, dort temporär mit den Settings runterzugehen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an alle Crossfire-Besitzer:
> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass Radeon Settings ständig die Einstellungen für Crossfire, Energieeffizienz, sowie Wattman-Einstellungen beider Karten vergisst? Ich muss es bei mir bei gefühlt jedem dritten PC-Start nachstellen.
> ...


Ist zwar schon eine Weile her dass ich CF genutzt habe, aber den Crimson gab's da schon. Dass er Einstellungen einfach so wieder vergessen hat, gab's eigentlich nur dann, wenn das CF zwischendurch deaktiviert war und der Rechner neu gestartet wurde. Ansonsten nur, wenn eine Karte entfernt wurde, das sollte aber klar sein.

Manchmal kommt auch der Popobrenner dazwischen, wenn dieser direkt mit Windows gestartet wird. Also falls der aktiv ist, weg damit und schauen ob sich was ändert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (8. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir einen neuen Pc zusammengestellt
Indem meine 2alten AMD R9 390 wieder vorerst zum Einsatz kommen. Ich habe jetzt das Problem das Spiele wie z.B BF1 oder Mass Effect Andromeda im crossfire Betrieb totale Frame einbrüche haben, was bei meinem Vorherigen system nie der Fall war.

Bf1 läuft im Single Betrieb unter DX12 Total flüssig
Sobald ich auf DX11 wechsle mit Crossfire kommen sofort Frame einbrüche.

Mass Effect läuft im Single betrieb unter DX11 auch flüssig, hier selbiges Problem.

Das Neue system beinhaltet:
Ryzen 7 1800X
32Gb DDR4 3200 CL14 
2x R9 390 
MSI X370 Xpower Gaming Titanium

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2017)

Also im Singlebetrieb ist es flüssig und im CF nicht? Das ist bei DX11 und DX12 das gleiche Verhalten? Ist das konstant so, oder nur die ersten ich sag mal 30 Sekunden?
Hast du dein System auf einer M.2?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2017)

Was mir grade durch Zufall aufgefallen ist... 

Der Startscreen von ME:A ist heftiger als FurMark.  Im Startscreen schaffen meine Karten nicht mal ihren Basistakt zu halten.


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (10. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also im Singlebetrieb ist es flüssig und im CF nicht? Das ist bei DX11 und DX12 das gleiche Verhalten? Ist das konstant so, oder nur die ersten ich sag mal 30 Sekunden?
> Hast du dein System auf einer M.2?


Ja im Single Betrieb ist es viel flüssiger..
Dx12 nutzt nur eine grafikkarte in BF1 leider kein multi gpu support | bei single betrieb in dx 11 auch flüssig. 

Leider nicht nur die ersten paar sekunden sondern komplett während des gesamten spielens

Habe die spiele und windows 10 auf einer M.2
Insgesamt habe ich 2 in meinem system davon verbaut die erste ist Direkt über Lanes an den CPU angebunden (3x4 ) und die zweite läuft über (2x4) 
GPU-Z zeigt an das beide mit 8x im CF laufen und im Single eine mit 16x


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

Zumindest vor ein bis zwei Wochen hiess es doch zu den "bekannten Bugs und Problemen bei ME:A", dass Crossfire bei diesem Spiel noch zu schlechter Performance führt.
War ein von Origin anerkannter Bug.

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der inzwischen mit 1.05 abgestellt sein sollte oder nicht.

Zu BF1 kann ich aber gar nichts sagen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was mir grade durch Zufall aufgefallen ist...
> 
> Der Startscreen von ME:A ist heftiger als FurMark.  Im Startscreen schaffen meine Karten nicht mal ihren Basistakt zu halten.



Jap, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Der Startmenü Bildschirm ist der krasseste Stresstest, den meine GPUs jemals durchmachen mussten.
Zumindest, was Auslastung, Power-Draw und Temperaturentwicklung angeht.


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (10. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Zumindest vor ein bis zwei Wochen hiess es doch zu den "bekannten Bugs und Problemen bei ME:A", dass Crossfire bei diesem Spiel noch zu schlechter Performance führt.
> War ein von Origin anerkannter Bug.
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der inzwischen mit 1.05 abgestellt sein sollte oder nicht.
> ...



Der erste Fehler lag an AMD wurde aber mit Patch 17.3.3 behoben, hier musste in Origin ein zusätzlicher Startbefehl eingegeben werden damit CF in Game aktiviert wird. Klappte aber nicht weil Mass Effect das noch nicht unterstützte. Also lief DX11 mit nur einer GPU

 Dan kam das update auf 1.05 was wiederum den befehl nicht mehr benötigte und CF aktivierte. Was aber komisch ist, das wenn ich in Radeon software CF Deaktiviere trotzdem beide Karten angesprochen werden....

Frage am Rande, habt ihr längere Ladezeiten?
Bei mir steht am Anfang Lade Shader xxx / xxx
Und 3x solange Ladezeit wie vor dem Patch.
Ist auf einer M.2 Installiert


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

x19Phoenix90x schrieb:


> Frage am Rande, habt ihr längere Ladezeiten?
> Bei mir steht am Anfang Lade Shader xxx / xxx
> Und 3x solange Ladezeit wie vor dem Patch.
> Ist auf einer M.2 Installiert



Ja und nein. (waaaahnsinnig hilfreich  )

Ich hatte schon vor dem Patch vereinzelt mal unglaublich lange Ladezeiten (meistens der erste Spielstart des Tages).
Und dann waren sie auch bei einem anderen Mal wieder ganz kurz.

Seit dem Patch tritt zwar auch beides noch auf, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Variante "unglaublich lang" langsam Überhand nimmt.
Und die Shader werden jetzt halt hochgezählt, was den Eindruck des lange Wartens noch verstärkt.

Eventuell liegt es aber auch gar nicht am Patch sondern am Spiele-Fortschritt. (Je weiter, desto längere Ladezeiten).

Auf jeden Fall ist es verdammt nervig.


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon eine Weile her dass ich CF genutzt habe, aber den Crimson gab's da schon. Dass er Einstellungen einfach so wieder vergessen hat, gab's eigentlich nur dann, wenn das CF zwischendurch deaktiviert war und der Rechner neu gestartet wurde. Ansonsten nur, wenn eine Karte entfernt wurde, das sollte aber klar sein.
> 
> Manchmal kommt auch der Popobrenner dazwischen, wenn dieser direkt mit Windows gestartet wird. Also falls der aktiv ist, weg damit und schauen ob sich was ändert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Hallo Cleriker,

Crossfire ist ansich immer aktiviert, es sei denn, es hat sich von selbst deaktiviert. 
Was verstehst du unter dem "Popobrenner"? 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage:

Wenn PCGH die "Technik-Check" Benchmarks zu einem neu erschienenen Spiel macht, schreibe ich meistens so etwas in die Kommentare:

"Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr neben den vielen einzelnen Grafikkarten zusätzlich noch EINE beliebige SLI Konfiguration mittesten würdet, damit man als interessierter Nutzer ein grobes Gefühl für die SLI Skalierung des Spiels bekommen würde (bzw. dafür, ob es überhaupt unterstützt wird)"

Habe darauf aber noch keine Reaktion bekommen.
Hat es in diese Richtung in der Vergangenheit schon andere Vorstösse seitens der Community gegeben? 
Ist das Thema von PCGH eventuell mit einer entsprechenden Begründung abgelehnt worden?

Ich finde, wenn man ohnehin schon 10 verschiedene Karten einbaut, um sie zu testen, dann ist es nicht so viel Zusatzaufwand noch EINE weitere Variante auszuprobieren.

Natürlich ist der prozentuale Anteil der SLI Nutzer im Allgemeinen ziemlich niedrig aber zumindest auf dieser Enthusiasten Plattform gibt es sicherlich viele Interessenten an dem Thema.

(Ich unterschlage CF hier nich aus Böswilligkeit, sondern nur, um die Formulierungen unkompliziert zu halten  )


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2017)

Dann streich doch einfach das SLI und ersetze es gegen CF. 
Dass sie es nicht testen liegt unter anderem daran, dass diese Techniktests zu Release gemacht werden und da sind mGPU-Profile meist rar/fehlerhaft/schlicht nicht vorhanden. Nvidia legt zudem ja immer weniger Wert auf SLI und 70% der User nutzen SLI. Demnach würde der Aufwand für eine wirklich sehr sehr geringe Userzahl gemacht. ICH STIMME ABER TROTZDEM DAFÜR... UBD ZWAR FUR CF.


@shit
Popobrenner = Afterburner

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (10. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann streich doch einfach das SLI und ersetze es gegen CF.
> Dass sie es nicht testen liegt unter anderem daran, dass diese Techniktests zu Release gemacht werden und da sind mGPU-Profile meist rar/fehlerhaft/schlicht nicht vorhanden. Nvidia legt zudem ja immer weniger Wert auf SLI und 70% der User nutzen SLI. Demnach würde der Aufwand für eine wirklich sehr sehr geringe Userzahl gemacht. ICH STIMME ABER TROTZDEM DAFÜR... UBD ZWAR FUR CF.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Afterbunner aktiviere kommt noch dieses zweite Programm glaub Rivera dazu.

Meinst du beide Programme?
Hat es bei dir Probs gemacht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2017)

Chukku schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage:
> 
> Wenn PCGH die "Technik-Check" Benchmarks zu einem neu erschienenen Spiel macht, schreibe ich meistens so etwas in die Kommentare:
> 
> ...


PCGH hasst mGPU, da werden wir nichts dran ändern können. Ich habs auch schon etliche Male probiert aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## blautemple (10. April 2017)

Das ist halt eine extrem kleine Nische, da lohnt der Aufwand halt nicht. Es beschwert sich ja auch niemand wenn keine HD 5870 o.ä. mitgetestet wird


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Signaturen der User hier in den Foren so angucke, ist die Nische zumindest innerhalb der PCGH online Leser halt nicht unbedingt so klein.

Aber gut.. sie wollen die ja die eigene Arbeit auch in Form des gedruckten Heftes verkaufen.


----------



## HisN (10. April 2017)

x19Phoenix90x schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Frage am Rande, habt ihr längere Ladezeiten?
> Bei mir steht am Anfang Lade Shader xxx / xxx
> ...



Schau Dir doch einfach an, was die m.2 macht.
Ich würde sagen sie langweilig sich zu Tode, wie bei jedem Game.
Bin gespannt wann mal einer ein Game findet, dass die Bandbreite einer nvme m.2 nutzt.
Kann ich bestimmt noch lange warten 

Beispiel:
Tom Clancy's The Division Level-Load and Streaming on M.2 NVME - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist halt eine extrem kleine Nische, da lohnt der Aufwand halt nicht. Es beschwert sich ja auch niemand wenn keine HD 5870 o.ä. mitgetestet wird


Hier im Forum haben min. 20% der User zwei oder mehr Grafikarten.  Die werden pauschal ignoriert. SLI und CF sind ja so böse und gar nicht Mainstream!


----------



## blautemple (10. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hier im Forum haben min. 20% der User zwei oder mehr Grafikarten.  Die werden pauschal ignoriert. SLI und CF sind ja so böse und gar nicht Mainstream!



Quelle?
Ich behaupte mal das selbst hier im Forum der Anteil an Usern mit 2 oder mehr Grafikkarte bei unter 5% liegen dürfte...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Ich behaupte mal das selbst hier im Forum der Anteil an Usern mit 2 oder mehr Grafikkarte bei unter 5% liegen dürfte...



Nutzt ihr SLI oder Crossfire?

Ist schon ein bischen älter, jetzt werden es mit Sicherheit mehr sein.  20%+ kommt da schon hin.


----------



## blautemple (10. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr SLI oder Crossfire?
> 
> Ist schon ein bischen älter, jetzt werden es mit Sicherheit mehr sein.  20%+ kommt da schon hin.




Da haben gerade mal 162 Leute dran teilgenommen, das ist doch nicht repräsentativ und ich denke das ist dir auch klar 
Und wieso es jetzt mehr sein sollten ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch ein Rätsel. 
Wäre ausreichend Interesse da würden so Tests kommen, aktuell ist es nunmal schlicht nicht der Fall.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2017)

Eine Umfrage mit 162 Leuten ist immer noch repräsentativer als einfach eine Schätzung auf blauen Dunst. 

Genug Interesse ist da, nur PCGH verweigert einfach pauschal SLI und CF Tests mit der Begründung: mGPU produziert Microruckler, deswegen testen wir das nicht.
Wenn sie konsequent wären, dann dürfte es auch keine sGPU Tests mehr geben, denn die produzieren genauso Microruckler.

Anscheinend hat PCGH bis jetzt noch kein SLI System anständig zum laufen gebracht(warum auch immer) und deswegen sind da jetzt alle eingeschnappt.


----------



## HisN (10. April 2017)

Warum ist es nicht repräsentativ?
Bei den Leuten die nicht teilgenommen haben, werden genau so viele SLI wie Nicht-SLI User dabei gewesen sein.
Ich schätze wenn es eine Null mehr wäre, dann würde sich das Verhältnis nur unwesentlich verschieben.


----------



## HisN (10. April 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda - Bioware aktualisiert Denuvo Anti-Tamper-Schutz

Ich schätze darum lädt ME:A nach dem Patch so langsam.


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

Auch wenn es nicht ganz repräsentativ ist.. mit den "nein, interessiert mich aber"-Stimmen ist der Anteil derer, die sich für die Theorie interessieren würden zumindest bei über 50%.

Da wären 10-20% Mehraufwand beim Benchen eigentlich recht gut investiert.

Ich meine, es wird auch eine TITAN X getestet, einfach nur, weil es die Community interessiert.
Sicherlich nicht, weil ein relevanter Anteil der Leser tatsächlich eine besitzen... DAS dürften nämlich erheblich weniger sein, als 5%.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Mass Effect: Andromeda - Bioware aktualisiert Denuvo Anti-Tamper-Schutz
> 
> Ich schätze darum lädt ME:A nach dem Patch so langsam.


Einfach die alte Version weiter zocken und gut.  Geht sogar Offline und die Savegames sind auch kompatibel.


----------



## HisN (10. April 2017)

TsTs 


Hier noch fix die Auslastung/Bandbreite der M.2 beim Level-Load von Andromeda.
Wie erwartet langweilt sich die m.2 zu Tode.

(Video braucht noch gute 30 Minuten, bis es hochgeladen ist).




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfJ6oS45RiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (11. April 2017)

Genau deswegen machen M.2 auch kaum Sinn, außer man mag keine 2,5" Geräte im Gehäuse. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann streich doch einfach das SLI und ersetze es gegen CF.
> Dass sie es nicht testen liegt unter anderem daran, dass diese Techniktests zu Release gemacht werden und da sind mGPU-Profile meist rar/fehlerhaft/schlicht nicht vorhanden. Nvidia legt zudem ja immer weniger Wert auf SLI und 70% der User nutzen SLI. Demnach würde der Aufwand für eine wirklich sehr sehr geringe Userzahl gemacht. ICH STIMME ABER TROTZDEM DAFÜR... UBD ZWAR FUR CF.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir aber nutze gar keinen Afterburner. Hätte es denn Vorteile? 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Cleriker (11. April 2017)

Nein, finde ich nicht. Man hat zwar das Overlay um beim Spiel zu sehen was die Hardware treibt, aber HWinfo, Aida, CPU-Z, GPU-Z und fraps gibts ja auch noch. Die können auf einem Zweitmonitor genutzt werden, oder logs schreiben, die man sich dann anschauen kann. Der AB greift zwischen Windowsstart und Crimsonstart ein und führt ab und an zu Problemen. Das wird nicht gern gehört, aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt den Afterburner.

Obwohl ich selbst ohne Übertaktung für mehr Takt-Stabilität zumindest immer das Power-Limit auf max. stellen würde.
Und die Lüfterkurve der GPU anzupassen kann auch interessant sein. Dafür wäre er dann ganz praktisch.
Aber das geht sicher auch mit anderen Programmen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. April 2017)

Hallo Cleriker, hallo Chukku,

danke für eure Antworten. 
@Cleriker: Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Aida und HWinfo noch nie eine Chance gegeben habe. Das sollte ich vielleicht doch mal nachholen. 

@Chukku: Genau das tue ich bereits in den Radeon Settings: Power-Limit auf +20%, neben Energie-Effizienz EIN.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## x19Phoenix90x (13. April 2017)

Das Thema Das Crossfire unter DX11 in Bf1 Ruckelt, hat sich erledigt AMD hat mit dem neusten Treiber den Fehler behoben, jetzt läuft alles wieder super
17.4.2


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der AB greift zwischen Windowsstart und Crimsonstart ein und führt ab und an zu Problemen. Das wird nicht gern gehört, aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.



Man kann doch in der cfg vom AB einfach nen Startup Delay festlegen, so dass er erst nach dem Treiber startet.
Hab ich bei AMD Karten immer so genutzt, da sich der AMD Treiber und AB Autostart öfter mal nicht so vertragen haben, auch schon lange vor Crimson


----------



## Cleriker (14. April 2017)

Ja, das weiß ich und du weißt es, aber der Großteil der User? Ganz im Ernst... wofür "braucht" man ihn wirklich? Eigentlich nur, wenn man keine logs lesen mag.


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2017)

Und eben weil nicht jeder alle Informationen kennt, teile ich gerne Wissen in Foren mit und lerne selbst auch neue Dinge von anderen 

Ich finds super, dass ich 
1. in der Taskleiste auf einen Blick die aktuelle CPU und GPU Temperatur sehe
2. beim Zocken auf Knopfdruck das OSD ein- und ausblenden kann, allein schon um die Uhrzeit zu wissen 

Zum übertakten brauch ich ihn aktuell nicht, da Mod Bios. Aber das könnte sich bei der nächsten Karte ja schon wieder ändern.


----------



## Cleriker (14. April 2017)

Ja gut, kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass dir das gefällt, allerdings gibts dafür seit ewiger Zeit auch z.B. Coretemp. Brauchen tust du es also nicht. Ich beispielsweise nutze ja seit Anfang 2012 einen 1440p Monitor und seitdem ist der alte Moni Zweitmonitor und zeigt mir eben alles an was ich wissen möchte. Für mich persönlich bietet der AB absolut überhaupt nichts, außer mögliches Fehlerpotenzial. So unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2017)

OSDs mag ich gar nicht, die machen zu viel Probleme und kosten teilweise nicht unerheblich Leistung. Dann lieber alle Systeminfos auf dem Display von meiner G15. Kostet keine Leistung und ich muss keinen 2. Monitor laufen haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2017)

Ja, damals auf meiner alten G15 (blau) hatte ich das auch. Das war noch eine geile Tastatur!


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

Und warum hast du die dann nicht mehr?


----------



## DARPA (15. April 2017)

Ja so ein Mäusekino ist ganz nett, aber meine Ducky würde ich dafür nicht hergeben


----------



## GEChun (15. April 2017)

Wie Konfiguriert man dieses Fenster an der Tastatur überhaupt?

Hab zwar nur ne 510S aber ich weis das sie auch etwas anzeigen kann.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2017)

Die Logitech-Software installieren. Und dann Software wie HWInfo oder Afterburner benutzen, die ihre Daten an diese Software schicken könnten.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2017)

Ich hab gestern vom Kumpel eine Gigabyte 970 GTX Windforce für 90€ gekauft weil meine Zotac 970GTX heute in Reperatur gegangen ist.
Aber voher hatte ich noch getestet was SLI so hergibt; Ergebnis: Nix
Windows erkennt die SLI brücke nicht hab 3 verschiedene Probiert und den Anzeigetreiber natürlich erneuert.
Ist das öfter das 2 Karten von verschiedenen Herstellern nicht im SLI funktionieren?


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum hast du die dann nicht mehr?


Die hat das zeitliche gesegnet. Erst hat meine Tochter beschlossen den Zwischenraum zwischen den Tasten mit Wasser aus der Blumenvase aufzufüllen, das hat sie aber nach komplett Zerlegung und Trocknung noch überstanden. Als sie dann aber beschlossen hatte ihr Meerschweinchen in mein Zimmer zu sperren, welches das USB Kabel Litze für Litze an vier Stellen zu zerlegen, war's vorbei. 


DARPA schrieb:


> Ja so ein Mäusekino ist ganz nett, aber meine Ducky würde ich dafür nicht hergeben


Naja, wann kam die raus? Die alte G15 war die erste ihrer Art. Damals gab's sonst nur Schund, aus heutiger Sicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (15. April 2017)

@Lonemaster
Nein, ist eher selten.
Kommt meistens nur vor, wenn die Hersteller das Bios zerpfuscht haben.
Mir z.b. noch nie passiert und ich fahre seit 10 Jahren fast ununterbrochen SLI.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ist das öfter das 2 Karten von verschiedenen Herstellern nicht im SLI funktionieren?


Sind beide Karten im Gerätemanager erkannt? Was für ein Mainboard?



GEChun schrieb:


> Wie Konfiguriert man dieses Fenster an der Tastatur überhaupt?
> 
> Hab zwar nur ne 510S aber ich weis das sie auch etwas anzeigen kann.


Logitech Treiber installieren. Die ganzen Systeminfos kommen bei mir von Aida64.  Kann man in Aida64 selber so einrichten wie man es haben will. Gibt noch bestimmt 100 Werte mehr, die man sich anzeigen lassen kann. Auch so super nützliche Sachen die die Spannung der Bios Batterie.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2017)

Ja  beide Karten werden erkannt von jeglichen Programmen/Software. Ich kann die 2. auch als PhysX Karte nehmen nur SLI nicht.Mit Hinweiß fehlender Brücke die nicht Fehlt und heile ist
Es ist alles 100% heile, UND Richtig Angeschlossen. Auch alles eingeschaltet und alles Eingesteckt. 
Und mein Board ist für 3-Way -SLI ausgelegt.

Frage:
*Es liegt an den beiden Grafikkarten die Funktionieren zusammen nicht! Ist das Öfter der Fall, wenn 2 verschiedene Hersteller und 2 PCB Design´s Vorliegen(Kurzes und Langes)?*


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2017)

Ich hab zwar recht wenig Ahnung von SLI, damit etwas mehr von CF und da lautet die Antwort: Nein! Ist sehr selten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (16. April 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ja  beide Karten werden erkannt von jeglichen Programmen/Software. Ich kann die 2. auch als PhysX Karte nehmen nur SLI nicht.Mit Hinweiß fehlender Brücke die nicht Fehlt und heile ist
> Es ist alles 100% heile, UND Richtig Angeschlossen. Auch alles eingeschaltet und alles Eingesteckt.
> Und mein Board ist für 3-Way -SLI ausgelegt.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte schon mal so ein Problem.
Hab das ganze nur mit anderen Programmen nicht von Nvidia zum laufen bekommen. Das Problem ist nur es ist fast 10 Jahre her... 2x 7600GT. Ich weiß net mehr welche Programme es waren...


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2017)

Damals war das größte Problem aber, dass es etliche Versionen mit unterschiedlicher Speicherbestückung gab.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Habe mich extra für diesen treat hier angemeldet.


Bin vor ein paar Tagen auf ein 1080 SLI Gespann umgestiegen, und habe starke Frame Einbrüche bei project cars.

Mit vsync ist gar nicht zu fahren da es auf 35 runter geht, bei einer Auslastung von um die 40-50 Prozent.
Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Mfg

Michael

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. April 2017)

Zu dem Spiel kann ich leider nichts beisteuern, aber da gibt's hier sicher andere. Merkwürdig ist es trotzdem. Was machen CPU und RAM denn in dem Moment der Einbrüche?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Laufen einwandfrei weiter. Sind nicht bei großer Auslastung.
Wenn ich vsync raus nehme ist er immer zwischen 70-110 am schwanken, aber auch nur bei maximal 90/70 Auslastung der GPU

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. April 2017)

Pcars hängt unglaublich an der CPU.
Ich laste in 4K nicht mal eine Graka voll aus, dafür limitiert mein 5960X bei 4.4Ghz etwa auf 60fps bei Viel KI im Rennen.


Project CARS 08 19 2016   UHD-Ultra-FPS-Test Titan X Pascal - YouTube

Immer wenn die Graka keine 97% oder mehr Last anzeigt: CPU Limit.
So einfach ist es.

Hättes Du die Kohle mal nicht in die 2. Graka, sondern in die CPU gesteckt.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Mein i7 7700 ist bei ca 60 Prozent, daran kann es nicht liegen, zu Mal ich ohne vsync ja wesentlich mehr Frames habe. Und das bei keiner hohen Auslastung

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. April 2017)

Tja,
das ein CPU-Limit erst auftritt wenn die CPU 100% Last anzeigt ist seit 2005 (Einführung der Dualcores) gestorben.
Und es spricht sich nicht rum, und die User lernen nicht dazu.
Siehst Du in meinem Video die CPU auf 100%? 
Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Liegt daran dass Deine Software nicht automatisch alle Kerne, die Deine CPU bietet auch vollständig nutzt. Das muss der Programmierer mühsam erarbeiten. Ihr scheint es aber vorauszusetzen. 
Dem ist nicht so. Damit müsst ihr langsam umgehen lernen.
Und das VSYNC die FPS begrenzt ist ja jetzt auch nicht so neu.

Starte Prime95 mit einem Worker und schau in den Taskmanager. Eventuell geht Dir dann ein Licht auf 
Das Dein 7700K auf 60% läuft bedeutet in der Regel das ein Game 4 Kerne voll nutzt (und gar nicht mehr kann) und Windows ein bisschen vom Rest benutzt. Und schon hängst Du vollständig und dauerhaft im CPU-Limit.

Du brauchst mir das nicht glauben, aber Du kannst es nachtesten.
Veränder den Takt der CPU. Gehen die FPS mit habe ich recht.
Ohne vsync natürlich.


Am lahmen Turbo von meinem Haswell-E kann man das sogar noch besser sehen, wenn man denn möchte:

http://abload.de/img/stellaris_2016_05_18_hoszb.jpg

Wie viele Kerne benutzt dieses Game? Ganz einfach: EINEN. Und ich habe ein CPU-Limit bei 10% Gesamtauslastung der CPU. Krass^^

Und jetzt schau Dir das Video von mir oben noch mal an.
Alle HT-Kerne sind praktisch auf Null-Last. Und von den 8 übrigen Kernen arbeiten 3 relativ gut, und alle anderen ein bisschen. 
Bedeutet für mich: Pcars nutzt 4 Kerne, wenn überhaupt.
Und deshalb ist Dein 7700K bei 50% Last etwa im CPU-Limit.
Egal wie sehr Du darauf bestehst dass bei 60% kein CPU-Limit entstehen kann. Das ist leider einfach nur falsch.

Und deshalb mein immer wieder gerne gebrachter Hinweis:
Ein CPU-Limit sieht man in der Regel nicht an der CPU, aber fast immer an der Graka.
Sobald die keine 95% Last hat: CPU-Limit.

Bei SLI ein bisschen schwieriger zu sehen, weil da die schlechte Auslastung der Graka natürlich auch vom grottigen SLI-Profil oder vom der mieß implementierten MGPU-Unterstützung des Games kommen kann, aber in der Regel trifft es auch dort zu. Grakas nicht ausgelastet: CPU-Limit.

Wenn Du diese Beobachtung beherzigst, wirst Du Deine Games mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.


----------



## GEChun (18. April 2017)

Sag ich ja schon lange diese miesen, kleinlichen, nichts könnenden, dummen, faulen Programmierer. Ironie Ende.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

OK, dann finde ich mich mit dieser Tatsache ab.

Das erklärt aber nicht warum keine 60 gehalten werden mir vsync an, ohne allerdings deutlich mehr?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. April 2017)

Ohne vsync bleiben die min.fps ganz sicher stabil über der 60er Marke?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Zu 100%, fahre nur bei schönem Wetter 😀

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. April 2017)

Wie warm werden die Karten denn im SLI? Vielleicht bremst eine.
Ansonsten könnte das SLI Profil einfach Schrott sein, oder ein Bandbreitenlimit vorliegen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

PCars braucht massig CPU Leistung. Bei 2 GTX 1080 würde ich demnächst auf jeden Fall auf X299 umsteigen, so ein 7700k bremst ganz schön, unteranderem auch wegen 2x8 Lanes.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Eine Karte ist unter Wasser, die andere kommt noch.
Beide laufen mit 2000/5400 relativ synchron mit 1 Volt.

Gut dass mit den 2 x8 ist mir schon klar, nur da ich ja Versuche am Fernseher die 60 genagelt zu bekommen denke ich mal sollte es funktionieren.

Witcher
Dying light
Bf1
Asetto Corsa laufen alle ohne Probleme mit ausreichend Bildern.

Mir geht es nur um dieses Ärgernis ohne über 70 aufwärts
Mit keine 60 konstant

Könnte fastsync da was bringen?

Jemand hier der das Spiel mit sli fährt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Ich hab PCars drauf und wenn man es komplett ausreizt dann habe ich auch keine 60FPS. Deswegen kommt bei mir auch demnächst mal wieder ein CPU Upgrade, damit die 1080er nicht immer gebremst werden.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Im SLI Modus, oder einzelne Karte?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. April 2017)

Er spricht von von "die 1080er nicht immer gebremst werden". Das klingt doch schon nach Mehrzahl, oder?  

TheBadFrag,
die nicht gehaltenen 60 Bilder sind mit, oder ohne vsync?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Michael290777 schrieb:


> Im SLI Modus, oder einzelne Karte?


SLI selbstverständich, wie auch meiner Signatur zu entnehmen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> TheBadFrag,
> die nicht gehaltenen 60 Bilder sind mit, oder ohne vsync?


Beides. 4k, Grafik voll aufgerissen, Regen, maximale Genger und schon ist man unter 60 FPS im CPU Limit. 


Gesendet von meinem 3930k und meinen beiden GTX 1080ern,  getippt auf einer G15 refresh ohne Tapatalk.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Kannst du bitte mal deine Einstellungen im Spiel Posten

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und halt 3840x2160 Vollbild.

FPS habe ich grade nochmal geguckt:
Sonne + 31 Gegner + Hockenheim = 65-90 FPS | mit vsync immer 60 FPS
Gewitter + 31 Gegner + Hockenheim = 45-75 FPS | mit vsync 45-60 FPS

Die ganze Zeit CPU Limit bei ca. 28% Auslastung. Das Spiel kann mit vielen Kernen nicht umgehen.
GPUs tuckern bei 40-70% und langweilen sich, takten zwischendurch auch mal runter, weil nix zu tun ist.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (18. April 2017)

> Ich hab PCars drauf und wenn man es komplett ausreizt dann habe ich auch keine 60FPS. Deswegen kommt bei mir auch demnächst mal wieder ein CPU Upgrade...


Kann ich bestätigen & selbst eine Graka (1080er) wird in PCars, je nach Settings, nicht voll ausgereizt & 2*16 Lanes wird daran auch nix ändern.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_FUmfo-8Tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achtet auf die GPU-Last & am Schluß vom Filmchen werden noch die Settings eingeblendet ...


*edit:*


Spoiler



*Veröffentlicht am 20.08.2016*
Project Cars @1440p|GSync on|AA hoch & restliche Settings @Max
Strecke: Hockenheim mit 28 KI-Fahrer (Stärke 70%), starker Regen
Config: i7 3770K@4,3GHz| 24GB Ram1600| GTX1080 | 2GHz GPU; VRAM 5400MHz x2 = 10,8GHz
Wie man sieht, öfters ein klares CPU-Limit & das sieht man an der
GPU-Last. 28 KI-Fahrer & der starke Regen sind für meine Ivy-*****
@4,3GHz schwere Kost & die 1080er könnte daher mehr leisten.
Für mich dennoch eine hervorragende Performance, jederzeit
smooth & GSync trägt wie immer auch seinen Teil dazu bei ...


----------



## Derber-Shit (18. April 2017)

Mal so eine Frage nebenbei:

Weiß einer von euch, was dieses "Anzahl Bilder vorberechnen" in pCars bedeutet? Im Internet habe ich keine Erklärung dafür gefunden.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Er berechnet die Frames vor und legt die in den Framebuffer damit die Frameausgabe gleichmäßiger ist und keine Microluckler auftreten. Mehr Frames vorberechnen -> weicher bildlauf -> mehr Inputlag -> mehr VRAM Verbrauch.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Hast du unter Hardware auch was eingestellt, btw. Leistung?
 da man dort ja auch was mit Bildern einstellen kann?
Danke für die Bilder

Muss ich alles Mal testen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Bei Hardware habe ich nichts eingestellt, das ist ja nur für VR.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

Und Leistung geht glaube ich ab 4 Bilder los bis 20 hoch

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Ist das nicht eine reine VR Einstellung? Daran gedreht habe ich allerdings noch nicht, das steht noch auf 4.


----------



## Michael290777 (18. April 2017)

OK danke dir.

Aber Mal eine Frage warum hast du nicht alles auf Anschlag in den Einstellungen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. April 2017)

Niederschmetternd. 

SLI-Performance der GeForce GTX 1080 Ti wenig uberzeugend | 3DCenter.org


----------



## LastManStanding (18. April 2017)

Michael290777 schrieb:


> OK danke dir.
> 
> Aber Mal eine Frage warum hast du nicht alles auf Anschlag in den Einstellungen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk



Tja eventuell weil es nicht immer Sinnvoll ist sofern ein Bauteil Limitiert( Cpu in Diesem Fall)
Bzw manche Einstellungen Optisch keinen/kaum Unterschied machen, aber viel Leistung Kosten.

Bekanntes Beispiel unter vielen "Sichtweite auf Maximum in Witcher 3" kostet glaube 10- 20% mehr Leistung endgegen der nächst niedrigeren Einstellung. Du siehst aber nur am Höchsten Berg in weitester endfernung "3" Bäume Weniger
Das ist als wenn du dein Auto immer am Drehzahlbegrenzer fährst du brauchst mehr Sprit, das Auto wird heißer, aber nich Schneller


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. April 2017)

@HisN
Äußerst mager, ernüchternd und schaurig _schön_ & ehrlich gesagt ein Witz! Bei 4K/2160p kann man je nach Soft ggf. ein CPU-Limit auch ausschließen.^^
Spätestens mit Volta ist solch ein SLI-Gespann eh wieder obsolet. 



Spoiler



Intel Core i7-6700K (reference 4.0GHz, HyperThreading and Turbo boost for all 4 cores are locked on to 4.6GHz by the motherboard’s BIOS).
ASRock Z7170M OC Formula motherboard (Intel Z7170 chipset, latest BIOS, PCIe 3.0/3.1 specification, CrossFire/SLI 8x+8x)
HyperX 16GB DDR4 (2x8GB, dual channel at 3333MHz), supplied by Kingston
Founders Edition GTX 1080 Ti 11GB, reference clocks, supplied by NVIDIA


----------



## Michael290777 (19. April 2017)

So Problem gefunden und gelöst...🤣

Es lag an meinem simcommander onscreen Display.
Dadurch lief das Spiel nur im Fenster Modus, war für mich aber durch den Start über das Programm nicht zu sehen, da es immer das Spiel Vollbild gestartet hat.

Dies jetzt rausgenommen und siehe da all max out außer aa da nur hoch und sogar nachts im Regen nach 10 Sekunden 60 gemeißelt.


Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Danke für eure Geduld

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (19. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er berechnet die Frames vor und legt die in den Framebuffer damit die Frameausgabe gleichmäßiger ist und keine Microluckler auftreten. Mehr Frames vorberechnen -> weicher bildlauf -> mehr Inputlag -> mehr VRAM Verbrauch.



Hallo TheBadFrag,

danke für deine Erläuterung. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass man bei zwei Grafikkarten also mindestens 2 Bilder vorberechnen lassen sollte für einen möglichst geringen Inputlag, allerdings zum Beispiel 4 oder 6 Bilder für eine synchronere Bildausgabe bzw. weniger Mikroruckler? 
Gibt es für uns Mutli-GPU'ler da eine Art "best practise"?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

Michael290777 schrieb:


> OK danke dir.
> 
> Aber Mal eine Frage warum hast du nicht alles auf Anschlag in den Einstellungen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


Weil manche Sachen total unrealistisch sind und ich z.B. Motion Blur einfach nicht ausstehen kann. Detaliertes Gras z.B. setzt einem 20cm hohe Grasbüschel rund um die Stecke.  Also ich hab noch keine Strecke gesehen wo das der Fall ist. 



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo TheBadFrag,
> 
> danke für deine Erläuterung. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass man bei zwei Grafikkarten also mindestens 2 Bilder vorberechnen lassen sollte für einen möglichst geringen Inputlag, allerdings zum Beispiel 4 oder 6 Bilder für eine synchronere Bildausgabe bzw. weniger Mikroruckler?
> Gibt es für uns Mutli-GPU'ler da eine Art "best practise"?
> ...


Ich hab es auf 2, weil da die Frametimes schon absolut butterweich sind. Außerdem bin ich super empfindlich auf input lag deswegen muss das so gering wie möglich sein.

In Shootern setze ich sowieso alle Einstellungen so das man den geringsten input lag hat. Dann lieber ein bischen ruckeln aber dafür den Server rasieren. 
Wenn ich auf einen Gegner treffe, dann schieße ich ansich fast immer als erster, was natürlich ein derber Vorteil ist. Da kann man ein bischen auf Optik verzichten, weil man es im Getümmel eh nicht mitbekommt.


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @HisN
> Äußerst mager, ernüchternd und schaurig _schön_ & ehrlich gesagt ein Witz! Bei 4K/2160p kann man je nach Soft ggf. ein CPU-Limit auch ausschließen.^^
> Spätestens mit Volta ist solch ein SLI-Gespann eh wieder obsolet.
> 
> ...



Ich würd gerne mal wissen was ihr 2 von SLI erwartet.

Für FHD braucht es kein Mensch, für WQHD brauchen es auch nur noch die High FPS Gamer und sonst ist es für 4k wohl am Wochtigsten.

Und ja HisN es gibt Szenario in 1080p aber die spielt so gut wie keiner in der Praxis...

Die aktuellen Grafikkarten haben halt schon eine so massive Leistung das die aktuellen Games in 1080p, 1440p nicht mehr wirklich davon Profitieren müssen. 
Spannender wäre zu beobachten wie die kommenden Games 2017/2018 mit dem SLI der 1080 Ti laufen.


----------



## HisN (19. April 2017)

<-- ist in 4K unterwegs.
Weiß jetzt gerade nicht was Du möchtest^^

Aber schau Dir doch mal die Monitor-Kaufberatungen hier im Forum an.

Ich will 1080p mit 250hz.
Das ist weit häufiger gefragt als 4K und 60Hz 

Vielleicht erklärst Du mir warum sich die Gamer so an FHD klammern?


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2017)

Ja, hier im Forum, aber die Hersteller sind da sowieso auf nem anderen Schiff.

War doch schon immer so.


----------



## Duke711 (19. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Niederschmetternd.
> 
> SLI-Performance der GeForce GTX 1080 Ti wenig uberzeugend | 3DCenter.org



Um Dich mit deinen eigenen Waffen zu schlagen:

Blöd nur,  dass dies nur mit einem 6700K getestet worden ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Um Dich mit deinen eigenen Waffen zu schlagen:
> 
> Blöd nur,  dass dies nur mit einem 6700K getestet worden ist.


+1
Und ich frage mich wie die es geschafft haben nur 14 von 24 Spielen mit positiver Skalierung zu haben. Was für einen Sinn macht es die ganzen Spiele in DX12 zu testen, wenn die unter DX11 wunderbar skalieren würden?  DX12 = weniger FPS = besser?


Ich hab ~60 Spiele auf dem Rechner, davon sind ~50 so alt das sie SLI Unterstützung haben könnten und davon laufen 48 mit positiver Skalierung. Die beiden Ausnahmen sind Quantum Break und Wolfenstein.


----------



## Cleriker (19. April 2017)

Mich regt da eher auf, dass sie CF und SLI über einen Kamm scheren. In den letzten Tests zu CF lag die durchschnittliche Skalierung bei Titeln mit mGPU support bei über 87%.
Seit der 980er ganz kurz, hatte ich schon lange kein SLI mehr, aber sooo viel schlimmer wird es schon nicht darum stehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. April 2017)

@GEChun
Ich erwarte da einen wesentlich höheren Leistungsboost & nicht solch ein Muggaseggele von Zuwachs u. das besonders mit 4K/2160p u. das natürlich auch mit DX12.
Die Momentaufnahme ist doch erbärmlich u. für solch ein teures & leistungsfähiges Doppelgespann auch nicht würdig. Eine dürftige Skalierung oder z.T. überhaupt keine Unterstützung für SLI/CF zieht sich ja schon seit geraumer Zeit wie ein roter Faden durch die Gamerlandschaft.

Aber wenn EURE Soft mit euren Settings hervorragend skaliert & ihr zufrieden seid, dann will ich nix gesagt haben ...


----------



## HisN (19. April 2017)

Also mit der Single GPU zocke ich Division mit DX12, und wenn ich SLI habe, das man sich ja für mehr FPS oder mehr BQ holt, dann schalte ich zurück auf das alte DX11? Das ist doch Bockmist. Wenn meine Games DX12 können, will ich das auch nutzen.
Sonst schreit doch immer alles nach Maxed Out.
Und wenn man dann nachfragt, dann ist plötzlich AA nicht so wichtig, weil es Vram kostet und jetzt auch DX12, weil es MGPU zerhackt.
Doppelmoral ich höre Dich trappsen 

Das die die Tests mit 8x/8x auf der Mini Plattform gemacht haben kommt dann gleich nochmal dazu, eventuell könnte man daraus folgern das deshalb zusätzlich die Skalierung beschissen ist, was hier ja auch viele nicht für möglich halten


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

Was ist der Vorteil von DX12?

Weniger FPS? Bugs? Sonstige Probleme? Schlechte Skalierung?

Das Spiel sieht unter DX12 1:1 gleich aus. Nenne mir einen Grund warum man zur Zeit DX12 aktivieren sollte? Jetzt bitte kein low end CPU Overhead geblubber. Niemand betreibt einen i3 im SLI.

Ich habe auf meinem Main System nicht mal Windows 10 installiert, weil es im Moment einfach keinen Vorteil bringt. ...nur Nachteile....


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (19. April 2017)

Also Division hat ja mit DX11 eine höhere BQ (die Special-NV-Schatten), welche mit DX12 nicht möglich sind, dafür performt Division für mich mit DX12 wesentlich smoother & ich finde, irgendiwe siehts mit DX12 auch noch geiler aus (Placebo?)...Hauptsache es flackert nix.^^
Dies kann ich nach ~150 Std. reine Spielzeit eindeutig berichten...


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Also mit der Single GPU zocke ich Division mit DX12, und wenn ich SLI habe, das man sich ja für mehr FPS oder mehr BQ holt, dann schalte ich zurück auf das alte DX11? Das ist doch Bockmist. Wenn meine Games DX12 können, will ich das auch nutzen.
> Sonst schreit doch immer alles nach Maxed Out.
> Und wenn man dann nachfragt, dann ist plötzlich AA nicht so wichtig, weil es Vram kostet und jetzt auch DX12, weil es MGPU zerhackt.
> Doppelmoral ich höre Dich trappsen
> ...



Also bei mir wirst du keine Doppelmoral finden, abgesehen von Fallout mit dem bin ich auf Kriegsfuß weil es bei mir anders läuft als bei jedem anderen.
Läuft mit den 2x 1080 in 1440P eh alles auf Max. Vram reicht bisher auch wunderbar, mache mir halt nur Gedanken wo hin die Reise in 1-2 Jahren geht.
Und da mein Monitor 4K eh net kann aber Gott sei Dank DSR nun auch mit SLI geht, wieder mal ein neues Feature. 
Klappt auch alles bestens selbst Witcher 3 läuft die meiste Zeit bei 70FPS.

Würde mich freuen wenn bald mal mehr Spiele Pixelshare unterstützen würden..., Frameshare ist doch voll zum kotzen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist der Vorteil von DX12?
> 
> Weniger FPS? Bugs? Sonstige Probleme? Schlechte Skalierung?
> 
> Das Spiel sieht unter DX12 1:1 gleich aus. Nenne mir einen Grund warum man zur Zeit DX12 aktivieren sollte? Jetzt bitte kein low end CPU Overhead geblubber. Niemand betreibt einen i3 im SLI.



Ach? Warst du nicht der, Der noch eine Seite weiter vorn erzählt hat dass pcars so krass im CPUlimit läuft? Jetzt machst du daraus lowend i3 geblubber...?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach? Warst du nicht der, Der noch eine Seite weiter vorn erzählt hat dass pcars so krass im CPUlimit läuft? Jetzt machst du daraus lowend i3 geblubber...?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


PCars läuft aber nicht wegen DX11 im CPU Limit, sondern weil es brutal schlecht optimiert ist und nur 4 von 12 Kernen nutzt. In DX12 wird das sogar noch langsamer laufen. DX12 reduziert nicht die CPU Last von AI Gegnern oder von Physikberechnungen oder wovon auch immer. Es hebt nur die draw call single core Beschränkung von DX auf, weil das jetzt von mehreren Kernen erledigt werden kann.


----------



## Michael290777 (20. April 2017)

Morgen.

Ist es möglich einen BIOS Flash durchzuführen wenn beide Karten verbaut sind?

Will das BIOS von meiner inno Karte auf die andere drauf spielen, damit die beiden wirklich komplett synchron laufen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (20. April 2017)

@TheBadFrag
Alles was im CPU-Limit läuft ist für irgend jemanden immer brutal schlecht Optimiert.
Todschlag-Argument. 
Du kannst an der Software nix ändern. Es ist einfach außerhalb Deiner Reichweite. Nur an Deiner Hardware kannst Du was machen.
Pcars stemmt mit einer modernen 4.5Ghz-CPU gerade mal 60 FPS wenn das Wetter schlecht ist und KI mitfährt. Das ist nun mal so, und wir können nix dagegen machen. 
Und deshalb gleich wieder das "schlecht Optimiert"? Bitte. Keiner von uns hat an dem Game mitprogrammiert und kann sich da irgend ein Urteil erlauben.


@Micha
Ja, kein Problem. Wie willst Du das sonst machen, wenn Du z.b. eine Karte brickst? Dann muss doch die andere auch im System sein.

Du kannst die Nummer der Graka angeben beim Flashen, oder wenn das Programm Dich fragt "diese Flashen" auch "nein" sagen, wenn es zuerst die Karte findet, die nicht geflashed werden soll.


----------



## Michael290777 (20. April 2017)

Prima.

Eine Anmietung gibt es da nicht welche Befehle eingegeben werden müssen, oder reicht der ganz normale?

Angezeigt, heißt Hersteller, und müssen beide Karten deaktiviert werden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (20. April 2017)

nvflash -h 
und Du siehst alle Befehle, und der Befehl um die Nummer einer Graka auszuwählen wird Dir auffallen.

Ob Die Grakas deaktiviert werden müssen, wirst Du sehen wenn Dir Windows abschmiert^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> Alles was im CPU-Limit läuft ist für irgend jemanden immer brutal schlecht Optimiert.
> Todschlag-Argument.
> Du kannst an der Software nix ändern. Es ist einfach außerhalb Deiner Reichweite. Nur an Deiner Hardware kannst Du was machen.
> ...


Wenn ein Spiel nur 4 von 12 Cores nutzt dann ist es schlecht optimiert. Mehr Cores = mehr Aufwand. Die Entwickler haben sich da einfach einen Dreck drum gekümmert. Das es geht zeigen ja genug andere Spiele, die ihre Last auf die 12 Cores verteilen.


----------



## HisN (20. April 2017)

Dann ist bis auf Ashes und Starruler jedes Spiel schlecht optimiert für die Leute die einen 16-Kerner haben.
Und die Leute die 32 Kerne haben, für die ist das *jedes* Game schlecht opimiert.

Tolle Wurst.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2017)

Du kannst gewisse Abläufe aber nunmal nicht beliebig parallelisieren, das hat dann wenig mit "schlecht optimiert" zu tun


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Dann ist bis auf Ashes und Starruler jedes Spiel schlecht optimiert für die Leute die einen 16-Kerner haben.
> Und die Leute die 32 Kerne haben, für die ist das *jedes* Game schlecht opimiert.
> 
> Tolle Wurst.


8-12 Kerne ist schon seit Jahren normal. Warum also sich nicht darauf einstellen?



blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst gewisse Abläufe aber nunmal nicht beliebig parallelisieren, das hat dann wenig mit "schlecht optimiert" zu tun


Aktuelle Spiele nutzen bei mir die 12 Kerne, also scheint es doch wunderbar zu gehen. 

Das erste Spiel mit 12 Kern Auslastung war Crysis 3, was *2013* auf den Markt gekommen ist...


----------



## HisN (20. April 2017)

Echt? Starte mal das aktuelle Stellaris. Da läuft genau ein Kern. Dabei könnte man für jede KI einen eigenen Thread machen.

Multithreading kostet Geld und Zeit.
Also genau das was Softwarebuden nie haben. Multicores gibt es sei 2005 im Mainstream,  und wo sind wir angekommen? In der freien Marktwirtschaft 

Und tatsächlich kann man nicht alles Parallelisieren,  vergleiche das mit Kaffekochen. Das Wasser durchlaufen lassen wenn noch kein Pulver in der Maschine ist funktioniert einfach nicht, auch wenn Du Wasser, die Tasse und das Pulver gleichzeitig in die Maschine stopfen kannst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

Tja und dann wundern die sich das ihr Spiel nur schlecht verkauft wird... Kein Wunder. ...ich kannte es bis vor 5 Sekunden auch nicht...


----------



## HisN (20. April 2017)

Is halt kein Shooter


----------



## AlexanderLu (20. April 2017)

Nette Tests mit den 780Ti SLI Systemen.
Leben die Systeme noch und gibt es noch weitere Tests, vielleicht Direktvergleiche mit neueren Grafikkarten?! (1070/1080)


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. April 2017)

Gute Frage. Ich fände es generell schön, nicht immer nur die aktuellen Grafikkarten im SLI/CF gebencht zu sehen. Da können wir doch sicherlich etwas für tun.
Ist hier noch jemand außer mir, der seine alten Karten aufhebt und ab und zu mal wieder benutzt?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

Ich hab nur noch nen Retro Rechner mit P4 3 Ghz und X850XT.  Dieses halbmoderne Zeug liegt bei mir nur in Kisten sicher verstaut, weil verkaufen eh nicht lohnt. Wenn SLI mal Retro werden sollte, dann kram ich es eventuell mal wieder raus.


----------



## Michael290777 (20. April 2017)

So habe jetzt das gleiche BIOS auf beiden Karten drauf, aber wie kriege ich es hin dass die beiden auch gleich laufen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

Was bedeutet "gleich laufen"?


----------



## Michael290777 (20. April 2017)

Gleicher Takt

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (20. April 2017)

Macht das der Treiber nicht von sich aus?
Wenn Deine eine Karte einen besseren ASIC als die andere Karte hat, dann werden die doch auch mit passendem BIOS nicht gleich laufen.
Ein paar Grad Unterschied in der Temperatur, sie werden nicht gleich laufen.
Unterschiedliche Auslastung, sie werden nicht gleich laufen.
Ich hab die Angleichung meiner beiden Titanen über den AB gemacht, denn übertakten willst Du sie sicherlich am Ende auch noch. Also ist es doch Wurst, Du musst sowieso Hand anlegen.


http://abload.de/img/dxmd_2017_02_10_10_120guqq.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

Michael290777 schrieb:


> Gleicher Takt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


Ist doch vollkommen Wurst ob die mit gleichem Takt laufen. Der Treiber regelt den Takt so wie er braucht. Meine Karten laufen selten mit dem gleichen Takt, ich lasse das den Treiber alleine machen und habe damit auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab nur noch nen Retro Rechner mit P4 3 Ghz und X850XT.  Dieses halbmoderne Zeug liegt bei mir nur in Kisten sicher verstaut, weil verkaufen eh nicht lohnt. Wenn SLI mal Retro werden sollte, dann kram ich es eventuell mal wieder raus.



Richtig, verkaufen lohnt sich nicht. Daher bewahre ich es lieber auf, genau wie du. Aber es spricht nichts dagegen es herauszuholen und halbwegs aktuelle oder bei etwas aktuelleren Karten à la HD7xxx oder Geforce 600, 700er Serie auch mal aktuelle Spiele zu benchmarken. "Für die Wissenschaft" und für uns. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Michael290777 (21. April 2017)

Heißt ihr habt an der Kurve nichts verändert?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2017)

Nope. Der Treiber taktet frei nach seiner Laune die Karten hoch und runter. Nvidia hat sich dabei ja schon was gedacht.


----------



## Michael290777 (21. April 2017)

Und im afterburner auch nicht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2017)

Nö, läuft alles, warum soll ich also dran rumspielen?


----------



## Michael290777 (23. April 2017)

Hi,

Wie kann es zu so einem Temperatur Unterschied kommen bei den Karten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2017)

Ist normal das nicht alle Karten gleich warm laufen. Ich hatte noch nie 2 Karten die gleich warm geworden sind, obwohl ich die immer zum gleichen Zeitpunkt beim gleichen Händler bestellt habe. Dann stecke ich die kältere nach oben und im Betrieb sind die dann in etwa gleich warm. Und bei deinen Temps ist das doch sowieso extrem im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Michael290777 (23. April 2017)

Ich denke auch für alles im Gehäuse ist dass ok.

Wie bekomme ich es eigentlich bin, dass der mit im afterburner die Komponenten anzeigt und nicht GPU 1 und 2?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (23. April 2017)

Du kannst sie Umbenennen.
Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur für Howto


----------



## Michael290777 (24. April 2017)

Finde da nichts bei dir?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Ja, also besser als mit Screenshots kann ich es kaum erklären. Siehst Du meine Screens nicht?

https://abload.de/img/afterburner_titelb1p2g.jpg


Der neue RTS hat jetzt sogar eine Frametime-Anzeige. Wie geil ist das denn?


So sehen stabile 60 FPS aus.

http://abload.de/img/masseffectandromeda_20qumx.jpg


----------



## Michael290777 (24. April 2017)

Damit kann ich was anfangen, danke dir

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Der Screen ist aus dem von mir verlinkten Thread genommen, auf den ich Dich schon hingewiesen hatte.
D.h. Du hast ihn nicht (oder nicht ganz) angeschaut. Gerne.


----------



## GEChun (24. April 2017)

@ Hisn in welcher Auflösung spielst du Andromeda?


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

UHD oder 3820x1648, kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden^^
Und über die Settings bin ich mir auch im unklaren.
Entweder Maxed-Out (ohne Bewegungsunschärfe, Vignette und CAs), oder die Nachbearbeitung auf Minimum.

Das ME:A die Karte (egal was man macht) so sehr ins PT drückt nervt wie sau.
Der Screen ist mit Nachbearbeitung auf Minimum.

So sieht das sonst auf der Tempest aus.
Weniger FPS und das VRAM fast voll^^

http://abload.de/img/masseffectandromeda_224s8h.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2017)

Da fehlt die 2. Karte, um stabil 60FPS halten zu können...


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Hehe, genau deshalb hab ich ja den RTSS erwähnt, damit ihr euch mal eure Frametimes im SLI anschaut, jetzt wo es so einen schönen Graphen ganz einfach zu erreichen gibt.

Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1 <- Download
Und dann in den Einstellungen "Eigene Statistiken anzeigen" .. schon hat man den Graph im OSD.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2017)

Ich nehme da ansich immer Fraps+Fraps Bench Viewer. Ist sehr viel detalierter. 

Hast du deine 2. Karte kaputt getaktet oder was ist damit passiert?


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Naja, Frametime-Sprünge sieht man so halt sofort ohne nachträglich detailliert Zahlenwüsten anschauen zu müssen, und die nicht mehr mit einem Bild in Verbindung bringen zu können.


Verkauft, brauchte nen neuen Fernseher^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2017)

Du musst deine 1200€ Grafikkarte verkaufen, um einen neuen TV zu kaufen?  Das lasse ich jetzt mal unkomentiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frametimes sind ok, keine MR in Sicht. 

...habt ihr eigentlich beim durchspielen von ME:A auch mal Biotik genommen? Ich hab das komplett ausschließlich mit Schusswaffen durchgespielt.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

<-- Komplett auf Biotik geskillt.
Erst knall ich sie mit dem Sniper ab, und die, die zu nahe kommen werden gezogen und geworfen, und dann in Ruhe erledigt, wenn sie unter der Decke baumeln^^

Rennen eure Karten denn nicht so ins PT bei ME:A?


----------



## GEChun (24. April 2017)

Erst einmal was ist "PT"?

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, werd morgen auch ein paar Screens nachreichen können.

Auf der Tempest geht die Performance aber runter, spiele aber auch nur auf 2560x1440.
Für UHD reicht der Vram bei weitem net brauche ja in WQHD auf der Tempest schon 7GB... 
Spiele aber auch Max Out. Außer Motion Blur. 

Da kommt immer wieder dieses Nvidia Problem ich hätte damals am liebsten 2x 980 mit jeweils 8GB gekauft...
Jetzt bei der 1080, wohl bemerkt 2 Jahre später waren mir die 8GB auch wieder zu wenig bei den 1080... hab aber trotzdem den wechsel gemacht, weil ich ja damals statt der 2x980 (ohne 8GB waren sie mir zu teuer) nur die 970 genommen hab und ich es mit denen im SLI net mehr ausgehalten hab...
Wie man es macht... macht man es falsch..., wenigstens reicht der Vram für WQHD. -.-

Was mich aber viel mehr Verwundert ist das die Farben bei Dialogen nicht mehr richtig angezeigt werden Rot/ Blau / Gelb sind in den Objekten an der Wand oder so immer voll Positions verschoben...


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

PT: Power-Target.
Also der Moment wo die Karte ihre Leistung drosselt (Takt geht runter, Spannung sinkt), weil sie ihren gesamten Stromhaushalt ausschöpft. 

Kann man schon im Menü von ME:A sehen.
Meine Karte läuft in jedem anderen Game 2038Mhz bei 0.98v. 
Das erreicht sie bei MA nicht mal für ne Sekunde. 
Der Leistungs-Zustand wechselt immer von POWER (also der Moment wo die Karte runtertaktet weil sie zu viel Strom zieht) auf NO LOAD, also die Zeit in der die Karte sich langweilt, weil sie nix zu tun hat, dadurch das der Treiber/das Bios ihr nicht erlauben auf LAST zu gehen, weil sie ja erst mal aus dem Power-Target rauskommen soll.

Mass Effect Andromeda 04 24 2017   Power-Target on NVIDIA - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Rennen eure Karten denn nicht so ins PT bei ME:A?


Nope. Die laufen @Stock OC, da ist kein zusätzlicher Takt drauf also limitiert immer die Temperatur. Ausnahme ist der Startscreen, der ist heftiger als Furmark. 20 Minuten Startscreen könnte bestimmt einige GPUs grillen.


----------



## HisN (24. April 2017)

Der ist nett der Startscreen^^


----------



## Michael290777 (25. April 2017)

Hisn, wie hast du denn diese schöne Aufgliederung hin bekommen?

Und Raum Temperatur, wie geht so was 😚

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (25. April 2017)

Klick auf Beo ....
Ach so, das erwähnte ich schon.
Mehrmals.

HWInfo kann das, wie steht im Thread, und ich suche Dir diesmal nicht dass entsprechende Bild raus, das findest Du bestimmt selbst


----------



## Michael290777 (25. April 2017)

Habe es dann gefunden, danke.

Aber nochmal kurz zur Zimmer Temperatur, was hast du da angeschlossen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (25. April 2017)

Einen Temperatursensor...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael290777 (25. April 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-A710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (25. April 2017)

Michael290777 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal kurz zur Zimmer Temperatur, was hast du da angeschlossen?



HWinfo kann mein Aquaero auslesen. An dem hängen die Temp-Sensoren.


----------



## GEChun (25. April 2017)

Ist zwar nur 1440P und der Vergleich hinkt etwas mit dem 5960X @ 4,5 Ghz.

Aber es läuft auch auf Max. Out.

Ob ich im PT drin bin weiß ich jedoch nicht...


Und ich glaub ich hab die Prozessor Threat Anzahl falsch aufgelistet


----------



## HisN (25. April 2017)

Is doch aber schon ganz Schick.
Der Feinschliff kommt mit der Zeit.
Der Afterburner bietet Dir ja die Möglichkeit auch das Limit anzuzeigen.

Auf den Planeten selbst hab ich auch keine Probleme.
Aber die Tempest und das Startmenü sind halt wirklich heftig.

http://abload.de/img/masseffectandromeda_2hxs2u.jpg


----------



## Michael290777 (26. April 2017)

Hisn, deine ganze Beschriftungen kommen Nur durch den afterburner?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (26. April 2017)

Die Graka-Daten kommen vom AB, und das OSD selbst.
Die ganzen Daten zur CPU, den Laufwerken und den RAUM/Wassertemps aus HWINFO


----------



## GEChun (2. Mai 2017)

Was ist eigentlich besser?

Stromversorgung bei SLI via 1 Kabel = 2x Graka
v.s.
Stromversorgung bei SLI jeweils pro Graka ein Kabel

Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch ausgetestet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2017)

Besser ist für jede Karte 1 Kabel, weil du dann minimal geringeren Spannungsabfall im Kabel hast. Außerdem laufen die Karten dann auf 2 unterschiedlichen Rails im Netzteil und die OCP knallt nicht rein bei OC, Furmark oder ME:A Startscreen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Mai 2017)

Das haut sie auch nicht bei einem ordentlich dimensionierten SingleRail. 

Ich würde aber auch immer zwei Kabel nehmen. Ich mag Symetrie, aber auch den Gedanken dass jedes Bauteil autark versorgt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2017)

Ne, beim single Rail fängt das Kabel direkt Feuer, wenn man 4x 1080Ti dranhängen hat.


----------



## GEChun (4. Mai 2017)

Ja, ok.

Dachte mir schon das es bei 2 besser ist.

Dennoch kam mir der Gedanke das bei einem Single Rail vielleicht die Spannungsversorgung gleichmäßiger sein könnte.. 

Aber ich lass es einfach so wie es ist.


----------



## Duke711 (6. Mai 2017)

Endlich wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln...

Habe nun eine zweite 1080 Ti organisiert. Eine 1080 Ti war mir einfach zu langsam und eine Abrüstung anstatt eine Aufrüstung zu meinen zwei 980 Ti.

2x 2012 Mhz:

Siehe Anhang.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2017)

Nur eine Grafikkarte macht auch einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## GEChun (6. Mai 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln...
> 
> Habe nun eine zweite 1080 Ti organisiert. Eine 1080 Ti war mir einfach zu langsam und eine Abrüstung anstatt eine Aufrüstung zu meinen zwei 980 Ti.
> 
> ...



Tja, Vram ist das eine aber:
Schön das nicht nur ich das feststelle, das eine 1080TI nicht mehr Leistung hat als 2x 980TI.

Denke Spätestens ne 1180 non TI hätte wohl den Ausgleich geschafft.


----------



## Michael290777 (17. Mai 2017)

Ich brauche mal wieder Hilfe.

Meine CPU limitiert meine 2 1080 immer mehr
I7 7700 Empfehlung für eine bessere, lohnt sich da ein K Modell

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2017)

Du bekommst eventuell 20% mehr Leistung durch das Übertakten (je nachdem wie weit Du kommst, die 20% zielen jetzt so auf die 5Ghz ab) und zusätzliche bekommst Du eventuell 20% mehr Leistung durch HT, bei Games die mehr als 4 Kerne unterstützen.
Ob sich das "lohnt" .... da bist Du der einzige, der das Beurteilen kann. Landest Du z.b. "nur" bei 4.5Ghz sind das lächerliche 10% zum Grundtakt, und keiner weiß ob diese 10% DIREKT in FPS umgewandelt werden können. Meistens ist dem ja nicht so.

Denn wir wissen wie üblich nicht von wieviel "Grund"-FPS Du ausgehst, und um welche Software es sich handelt, und ob es überhaupt "sinnvoll" ist, denn nur weil die Grakas durch die CPU limitiert werden, bedeutet es ja nicht im Umkehrschluss dass Du bei 200 FPS dringend Bedarf an mehr Leistung hast, nur weil die Grakas nicht ganz ausgelastet sind.

Nicht dass Du zusätzlich noch ein Bandbreiten-Problem hast, weil die Grakas nur 8x angebunden sind und Du in 4K unterwegs bist. Eventuell "lohnt" sich ja dann vielleicht sogar die große Plattform für Dich?


----------



## Michael290777 (17. Mai 2017)

Argh.


Hoffe nicht dass es an den 8 Lanes liegt.

Fahre halt viel und da ist es mit project cars und assettocorsa jetzt doch schon oft vorgekommen, das ich die 60 fps nicht halten kann.

Größer bedeutet wahrscheinlich dann schon um einiges mehr an Geld.
Oder wovon redest du wenn du größer meinst?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2017)

Bei Project Cars bricht jede CPU hin und wieder mal ein, da kannst du dir in PC packen was auch immer du willst


----------



## Michael290777 (17. Mai 2017)

Aber auch asetto Corsa.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2017)

Pcars nutzt glaube ich auch nur 4 Kerne. Mit meinem 5960x habe ich da auch nur kurz über 60 FPS bei 4.5Ghz wenn viel KI fährt. Bei nur einer Graka in 4K hänge ich da schon im CPU Limit. Da war das SLI nicht unbedingt die beste Entscheidung 
Da liegt das Problem auf jeden Fall nicht an der Plattform. Keine Sorge.
Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael290777 (17. Mai 2017)

Also meinst CPU behalten und gut ist

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2017)

Naja, Du würdest über den Takt noch was rausholen können, aber ob Dir das die Kohle wert ist?


----------



## Michael290777 (18. Mai 2017)

Meinst Jetzt vom 7700 zum 7700k

Macht das viel aus?

4,2 zu 4,7?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2017)

10% mehr Takt, die man nicht 1:1 in FPS umrechnen kann. Ist das für Dich viel?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael290777 (18. Mai 2017)

Nicht wirklich.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. Mai 2017)

Bevor wir das jetzt außer Acht lassen... was für ein Kühler sitzt auf dem 7700? Meiner Erfahrung nach werden bei non-k CPUs gern mal die boxed Kühler verwendet. Ist grundsätzlich auch nicht schlimm, nur werden die 7000er sehr heiß. Nicht, dass da zwischendurch kurz mal der Takt gesenkt wird.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael290777 (18. Mai 2017)

Der ist unter Wasser

Gesendet von meinem SM-N920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2017)

Playerunknown's Battlegrounds hat mit dem letzten Patch SLI Support bekommen und rennt jetzt 1A!  Endlich in 4k Ultra mit guten FPS zocken.


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2017)

SLI- und CrossFire-Eignung aktueller Spieletitel auf schwachem Niveau | 3DCenter.org


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> SLI- und CrossFire-Eignung aktueller Spieletitel auf schwachem Niveau | 3DCenter.org


LoL was testen die da.  PUBG skaliert wunderbar mit SLI, die haben einfach nicht das Profil aktiviert. Richtig arm.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2017)

Sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht. AMD stellt verschiedene Modi für die CF Einstellung bereit und damit bekommt man oft noch etwas mehr raus. Von solchen Spielereien schreiben sie aber nicht. Das lässt vermuten, dass sie sich damit nicht richtig auseinander gesetzt haben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> LoL was testen die da.  PUBG skaliert wunderbar mit SLI, die haben einfach nicht das Profil aktiviert. Richtig arm.



Eventuell haben sie den Test gemacht bevor es das Profil gab, scheinbar ist das ja noch nicht so lange her, siehe die letzten Beiträge.


----------



## GEChun (14. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> LoL was testen die da.  PUBG skaliert wunderbar mit SLI, die haben einfach nicht das Profil aktiviert. Richtig arm.



Ist doch in Mode warte ich zeigs dir:

Test für SLI:
SLI funktioniert nicht.!!!
Getestete Spiele:
Grey Goo, Limbo, Galactic Civilasations III.
Test Ende

Quelle: Profi für SLI


Und wieder ein neuer Seriöser glaubwürdiger Test im Netz für alle Menschen...

Sarkasmus Ende.


----------



## Duke711 (15. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> SLI- und CrossFire-Eignung aktueller Spieletitel auf schwachem Niveau | 3DCenter.org



Ich kenne die Spiele alle gar nicht, nur Mass Effekt und Sniper Elite und da funktioniert SLI wunderbar. Und Outlast und so ein Käse, sowas spielt doch der Gronkh. Mal wieder nur die besten Spiele getestet.

@ HisN

Im übrigen kommen bald schlechte Zeiten auf Dich zu. Da doch der Fertigungsprozess nicht immer weiter verkleinert werden kann, wird man wie bereits bei der CPU, generell auf Multi-GPU umsatteln. Dann gibt es vermutlich wohl keine neue Grafikkarte mehr bei Dir?


----------



## asdf1234 (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo sind zwei R9 270X im Crossfire schneller als eien R9 390 ?


----------



## GEChun (31. Juli 2017)

Du hast bei den 270X natürlich nur 4GB Vram.

Allein daher wäre die R9 390 im Vorteil, von der GPU Power müssten die 270X sofern Crossfire Unterstützt wird leicht über der 390 sein. 
Wenn es nicht unterstütz wird ist die 390 besser.

Im folgenden Link wird das Crossfire 270X mit ner 290 verglichen:
R9-290 vs CF 270x (tests only) - YouTube

Vergleich nun einfach die 290 mit der 390 dann haste nen groben Anhaltspunkt für deinen Vergleich.


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2017)

In der Regel gilt: 
Zwei kleine Karten anstatt einer großen ist umsonst. Zu viele Nachteile.
Wäre es die Idee, dann hätte es jeder, so sicher wie das Armen in der Kirche.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (31. Juli 2017)

> Du hast bei den 270X natürlich nur 4GB Vram.


Woran erkennst Du das? IdR haben die Grakas 2GB VRAM & bekanntlich wird ja dieses im CF-Mode nicht addiert. Das ist Perlen vor die Säue & eigentlich mehr schlecht als recht.

"Das Armen in der Kirche"....? Die armen Kirchengänger sind fast "so arm dran", wie ein CF-oder SLI Gespann, welches bereits von einer SGPU überflügelt wird, ohne jegliche "Begleiterscheinungen", die solch ein Doppelgespann erzeugt. Ahmen....^^


----------



## HisN (1. August 2017)

Dazu die passende News.
Radeon Crossfire mit Vega: AMD reduziert Unterstutzung fur Multi-GPU-Setups


----------



## Derber-Shit (1. August 2017)

Hmh.

Was haltet ihr davon? 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich dies lediglich auf den verringerten Support für DX11-Spiele bezieht. Bei denen sind für alle "wichtigen" Spiele aber Profile integriert. 
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass Triple oder Quad in DX12 in Zukunft über die Spieleentwickler unterstützt wird?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2017)

Alle wichtigen Titel die ich zocke haben Unterstützung, selbst eine Early Access wie PUBG. Funktioniert alles wunderbar, für den 0815 Gamer, der nur auf "installieren" und "spielen" drücken kann, ist das alles aber wahrscheinlich zu hoch. Lieber auf ner GTX 1060 mit 1024x768 in ulow ruckeln und gut ists.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2017)

Ja also bei CF und SLI muss man sich schon ein wenig mit den Einstellungen auseinander setzen. Wer einfach nur plug and play will, für den ist das nichts. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (2. August 2017)

Hmh, für PUBG habe ich mein Crossfire noch nicht abseits des AFR-Kompatibilitätsmodus zum laufen bekommen... Irgendwelche Ratschläge?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (3. August 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Woran erkennst Du das? IdR haben die Grakas 2GB VRAM & bekanntlich wird ja dieses im CF-Mode nicht addiert. Das ist Perlen vor die Säue & eigentlich mehr schlecht als recht.



Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen das es eine der neueren 270X Varianten ist mit 4GB.
AMD Radeon R9 270X: Custom-Designs mit 4 GiByte GDDR5-VRAM lieferbar

Mit 2GB wäre der CF Gedanke echt starker Blödsinn.



HisN schrieb:


> Dazu die passende News.
> Radeon Crossfire mit Vega: AMD reduziert Unterstutzung fur Multi-GPU-Setups



Wir sollten uns dem anschließen und die Aktivitäten in diesem Threat herunterfahren. 
Vielleicht wäre löschen auch ne Maßnahme, Amen!


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hmh, für PUBG habe ich mein Crossfire noch nicht abseits des AFR-Kompatibilitätsmodus zum laufen bekommen... Irgendwelche Ratschläge?
> 
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



hi was ist denn ne  AFR-Kompatibilitätsmodus.Kann man das bei jedem SPiel aktivieren.Vielelicht bekomme ich dann doch bei meinen sli gespann aus 2 GTX titan ja mehr frames dazu.WEil so wie es im moment ist habe ich genauso viel fps wie zuvor.Als ob die zweite nicht existiert.aber eines läuft.Also sli läuft.Aber aufgrund das ich nur durchschnitt und maximale fps aber sinkende minumum fps habe im vergleich zu einer.Ist für mich sli gestorben.Solch hohe steigerungen habe ich nur wie oben bei einem.also was bringt mir das.Zum glück habe ich dafür nichts bezahlt.Ich hätte mir wohl selbst reingebissen weil das dann so teuer gewesen wäre und nicht funktionierte.Aber gut ich habe wenistens erfahung gesammel bei 2 Grafikkarten.Aber nur leider keine guten.
Habe ja eh nicht so viel erwartet.Aber 80 % leistungssteigerung war wohl zu viel der vorstellung.Bei dem einen sind es also nur 50 % und damit bin ich fast auf gtx 1070 Leistung bei doppeltem Stromverbrauch.

Die zwei gtx titan sind wohl noch einiges wert.Da bekommt man locker ne gtx 1070 für den Preis.Nur schade das es nicht mehr mehr wert haben werden.


----------



## HisN (19. August 2017)

Kennst Du den Nividia-Inspector?
Gibts auch als Profile-Inspector, da kannste Deine Game-Profile (gibt für jedes Game ein Profil, bzw. Du kannst eins anlegen, wenn keins da ist) umstellen. Unter anderem auch wie SLI sich verhält. Stell da einfach auf AFR oder AFR2.

In der Regel aber umsonst, denn wenn Nvidia das SLI-Profil nicht hinbekommt, dann ist es relativ selten das ein einfaches "AFR" hilft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich mir das so ansehe ... das steht schon auf AFR^^

Man kann auch selbst "SLI-Bits" setzen.
Ich mach das immer so:
Wenn ich hier nix finde, brauch ich es gar nicht erst probieren. Dann gibt es einen passenden Eintrag von NV. Einen Eintrag hier in der Liste, oder es geht halt nicht.
3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2017)

*Derber-Shit* sprach von Crossfire und nicht SLI.   PUBG und SLI funktioniert wunderbar, da muss man nix umstellen.


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

ja habe ich auch gemerkt.Als ich geschaut hatte stand es da bereits.habe habe den SFR Probiert und dann wurde es noch schlimmer.
Ich verstehe nicht warum aber als ich nachgeprüft hatte warum es so schlechtes ergebnis war ,machte ich ne entsetzte endeckung.Im einzeln da wusste ich waren es pci-express 3.0 x16.Aber seid dem ich zwei drinnen habe steht da nur noch pci -express 2.0 x16.Auch im Grafikkarten Teiber steht das so drinnen.Und habe auch den aktuellen treiber drauf den man halt erhält.
Im bios habe ich leider keine einstellung gefunden.Ich will doch nicht gen 2 sondern gen 3 haben.AUch ein gen 3 tool half nix.Anscheinend will das board das nicht so haben.Obwohl es 4x Pci Express 3.0 lanes hatt und 2x16 3.0 x16 unterstüzen sollte.Irgendwas scheint hier gewaltig nicht zu stimmen.Ich bin emphört.


----------



## GEChun (19. August 2017)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> ja habe ich auch gemerkt.Als ich geschaut hatte stand es da bereits.habe habe den SFR Probiert und dann wurde es noch schlimmer.
> Ich verstehe nicht warum aber als ich nachgeprüft hatte warum es so schlechtes ergebnis war ,machte ich ne entsetzte endeckung.Im einzeln da wusste ich waren es pci-express 3.0 x16.Aber seid dem ich zwei drinnen habe steht da nur noch pci -express 2.0 x16.Auch im Grafikkarten Teiber steht das so drinnen.Und habe auch den aktuellen treiber drauf den man halt erhält.
> Im bios habe ich leider keine einstellung gefunden.Ich will doch nicht gen 2 sondern gen 3 haben.AUch ein gen 3 tool half nix.Anscheinend will das board das nicht so haben.Obwohl es 4x Pci Express 3.0 lanes hatt und 2x16 3.0 x16 unterstüzen sollte.Irgendwas scheint hier gewaltig nicht zu stimmen.Ich bin emphört.



Welche CPU bedient denn die Grafik?

Wenn es der 3770k aus deiner Signatur ist, könnte er mit 2 Titan und der korrekten Anbindung ein wenig überfordert sein..


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

ja es ist der aus meiner signatur.Das wäre ja voll blöd.Aber selbst wenn es auf pci express 3.0 x8 ist sollten doch die spiele mehr fps haben als mit nur einer.Und die minimum fps sind auch mit weniger pci express ja dennoch gestiegen udn nicht gesunken.Also kann das problem nicht an dem liegen oder wird das system so dermaßen gebremst das es schlechter als mit nur einer grafikkarte ist.Es wurde ja einige spiele getestet.Und da war das verhalten wie es bei mir der fall ist ja nicht eingetreten.
Also liegt es am spiel.Früher war bei dem spiel das verhalten bei 8800 gtx im sli nicht so der fall.Aber ich kann das aufgrund von dem alter her echt nicht vergleichen.Ich finde es blöd in welcher situation ich mich befinde.Aber fast 0 minimun fps anstatt bei eienr 20 ist schon echt heftig.Ich kann das nicht so lassen.Ich finde den zustand zu echt nur beschämend.Da ist mir doch dann nur eine lieber.
Aber gut zu wissen das die cpu damit überfordert ist.Daran habe ich wohl nicht gerechnet.Aber in zukunft weis ich das bei mir wohl sli sinnlos ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2017)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> ja es ist der aus meiner signatur.Das wäre ja voll blöd.Aber selbst wenn es auf pci express 3.0 x8 ist sollten doch die spiele mehr fps haben als mit nur einer.


Deine CPU hat nur 16 PCI-E Lanes, also wirst du max 8 Lanes pro Karte bekommen. Da PUBG sehr viel CPU Power braucht, würde ich da erstmal ansetzen.


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

Nun es sind ja nicht 2*8 sondern 2*16 aber halt als 2.0. PCI Express 2.0 x16 = 3.0 x8. Darum finde ich es blöd. Aber gut ist ja egal was von beiden es ist. Das PC Spiel was du nennst ist es ja nicht. Es handelt sich um company of heroes opposing Front das von 2008 ist und maximal 4 Kerne mit 30 % profitiert gegenüber reinen 2 Kerner. Also daran kann es wohl nicht liegen und bei Saints row spielen ja auch nur maximal 4 Kerne. Zeigt aber noch immer PCI Express 2.0 x16 an. Ich kann machen was ich will. Das blöde BIOS hat keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für gen3 einstellen zu können. Ist das bei allen Systemen so . Dann ist das alles ja nur lüg und betrug. Ich fühle mich verarscht. Dem Markt kann man nicht mehr vertrauen. Das ist echt ne Witz.


----------



## HisN (19. August 2017)

COH2 benutzt bei mir nur einen Kern, und bei genug Einheiten auf der Map geht es bei mir auch auf knapp 30 Fps runter. Da helfen auch keine 4.5Ghz und auch kein Haswell und auch nicht PCIe 3

Graka langweilt sich in 4k. Kein Wunder das Dein SLI nicht skaliert. Macht es im CPU Limit nie. 

http://abload.de/img/reliccoh2_2015_08_16_f0x7d.jpg

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2017)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ist das bei allen Systemen so . Dann ist das alles ja nur lüg und betrug. Ich fühle mich verarscht. Dem Markt kann man nicht mehr vertrauen. Das ist echt ne Witz.


Wenn du ein vernünftiges SLI System haben willst, dann musst du nunmal nen anständigen Unterbau nehmen. Mainstream(1156,1155,1150,1151) bringts da nicht. Im Moment also entweder Sockel 2066 oder TR4.

Man kauft ja auch keine S-Klasse mit 60PS Motor. Macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

wow du ich rede von company of heroes 1,Opposing front und Tales of Valor im non Steam version.Weil dank steam ich nicht die höchste update version .Und darum nicht updaten kann.Und du schreibst von company of heroes 2.
Da meine ja also noch älter sind,gilt bei mir um so mehr der Prozessor limit.Das würde auch bedeuten warum ich auch mit der mobile gtx 1070 höchstens 20 minimum fps wie bei der gtx titan erreicht habe.DIe durchschnitt und maximalen fps sich aber erhöht haben.

Damit werden sich die minimum fps sich niemals erhöhen.Damit ist es egal ob die durchschnitt oder maximale sich erhöhen.In harten situation fällt es so oder so wieder auf die minimum fps runter.Damit spielt es keine rolle mehr.Sli kann daran ja nix ändern.WIe gut zu wissen das es beim 2 Teil auch so ist.Dann weis ich ja bescheid.


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du ein vernünftiges SLI System haben willst, dann musst du nunmal nen anständigen Unterbau nehmen. Mainstream(1156,1155,1150,1151) bringts da nicht. Im Moment also entweder Sockel 2066 oder TR4.
> 
> Man kauft ja auch keine S-Klasse mit 60PS Motor. Macht keinen Sinn.



Ok wenn dann würde ich mich auf den sockel 2011 konzentrieren.Ich will nämlich noch imemr auf Windows 7 setzen.Wer mir das ausreden will,lass es bleiben es bringt bei mir nichts.Mein Bruder wollte mich auch schon davon überzeugen.Ein andere Spieler von der lanparty wollte es mir schmackhaft machen.Und auch steam wollte er mir schmackhaft machen.Doch ich lehne die beiden sachen ab.Und ich werde auch in zukunft andere mittel und Wege finden,neuere Spiele zu zocken.Dank Konsolen sei dank usw.
Und ich weis was ihr jetzt denkt.Warum sollte man nen älteren Sockel ganz neu zusammen bauen,aber ich mache das trotzdem.


----------



## GEChun (19. August 2017)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ok wenn dann würde ich mich auf den sockel 2011 konzentrieren.Ich will nämlich noch imemr auf Windows 7 setzen.Wer mir das ausreden will,lass es bleiben es bringt bei mir nichts.Mein Bruder wollte mich auch schon davon überzeugen.Ein andere Spieler von der lanparty wollte es mir schmackhaft machen.Und auch steam wollte er mir schmackhaft machen.Doch ich lehne die beiden sachen ab.Und ich werde auch in zukunft andere mittel und Wege finden,neuere Spiele zu zocken.Dank Konsolen sei dank usw.
> Und ich weis was ihr jetzt denkt.Warum sollte man nen älteren Sockel ganz neu zusammen bauen,aber ich mache das trotzdem.



Dann würde ich aber gebraucht bei 2011v3 gucken und net bei 2011.


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

ja das stimmt meinte ja den 2011v3 .Gut war mein Fehler.Aber gut das wir uns einig sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2017)

...warum sollte man Windows 7 nicht auf einem 2066er System installieren können? Funktioniert wunderbar, gibt Treiber für alles.


----------



## DBGTKING (19. August 2017)

Echt das ist mir neu. Ich habe aber noch nie eine frickelösung Geschäft. Das mit dem Laptop und der Intel core i7 6700 HQ hat auch mein Bruder lösen müssen weil ich das nicht hinbekommen habe. Nun darauf läuft nun Windows 7. Wenn es einer für mich macht gerne. Ich schaffe das einfach nicht. Ich mache nur mehr kaputt. Und den Pfusch müssen dann andere wieder gerade biegen. Noch mehr Arbeit als nötig muss ja nicht sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2017)

System zusammenbauen -> Bios einstellen -> USB Stick nehmen -> Treiber in Windows interieren -> Windows auf USB Stick ziehen -> Windows installieren -> Treiber installieren -> freuen. Was ist daran so schwer?  Gibt für alles eine Anleitung vom Mainboardhersteller und ein fertiges Tool zum Treiber integrieren.


----------



## GEChun (20. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> System zusammenbauen -> Bios einstellen -> USB Stick nehmen -> Treiber in Windows interieren -> Windows auf USB Stick ziehen -> Windows installieren -> Treiber installieren -> freuen. Was ist daran so schwer?  Gibt für alles eine Anleitung vom Mainboardhersteller und ein fertiges Tool zum Treiber integrieren.



Hab mal nen RAM Riegel falsch eingesetzt also nicht richtig runtergedrückt dann hat´s BZZZZ gemacht.... 
Danach war meine High End 800Mhz CPU gegrillt... und ich musste dann ganz schön viel Rasen mähen... für den nächsten...


----------



## DBGTKING (20. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> System zusammenbauen -> Bios einstellen -> USB Stick nehmen -> Treiber in Windows interieren -> Windows auf USB Stick ziehen -> Windows installieren -> Treiber installieren -> freuen. Was ist daran so schwer?  Gibt für alles eine Anleitung vom Mainboardhersteller und ein fertiges Tool zum Treiber integrieren.



Genau da liegt mein Problem. Habe Treiber in Betriebssystem integriert,wollte das dann installieren und dann kam ich nimmer weiter. Installation gescheitert. Treiber nicht gefunden. Anscheinend kann ich das einfach nicht richtig. Bei Hardware zusammen bauen da zittere ich immer so und schwitze sehr stark. Mein Körper macht da anscheinend nicht mit. Sogar nur beim Grafikkarte rein stecken da schwitze ich so stark. Auch hätte ich da beinahe einen anderen PCI Express erwischt als den wo ich wollte.  Ich weiß auch nun warum mir nur PCI Express 2.0 x16 angezeigt werden . Bei nur einer ist das ja auch genauso. Aber das ist eigentlich eine PCI Express 3.0 x16. Also ist mein Mainboard im Arsch. Sound Chip hin und auch noch das. Mir bleibt auch wirklich nix erspart. Aber so ist das bei mir halt. Nichts hält bei mir 3 Jahre. Ich ruhiniere mit meinem Glück wohl jeden Hersteller. Aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. Sogar Gameboy Spiele gehen bei mir kaputt. Einfach so. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl ich wäre verflucht. Aber halb so wild. Wird halt wieder was gekauft. Bei genug Computer wenn da Mal einer ausfällt halb so wild. Bei mehreren Festplatte wenn da Mal eine kaputt geht dann habe ich Ersatz. Aber nun gut daran kann keiner etwas ändern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hab mal nen RAM Riegel falsch eingesetzt also nicht richtig runtergedrückt dann hat´s BZZZZ gemacht....
> Danach war meine High End 800Mhz CPU gegrillt... und ich musste dann ganz schön viel Rasen mähen... für den nächsten...


Eine CPU kann deswegen nicht kaputt gehen. Wenn du einen Rechner ohne RAM einschaltest, dann geht auch nix kaputt. Wenn du den RAM nicht richtig reindrückst, dann ist es so als ob er nicht drin steckt.


----------



## Duke711 (21. August 2017)

Dann müsste der RAM Riegel ja einen Kurzschluss verursachen, dass wäre sehr ungesund für das MB. 
Der RAM Riegel wird einfach nicht erkannt.


----------



## GEChun (21. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine CPU kann deswegen nicht kaputt gehen. Wenn du einen Rechner ohne RAM einschaltest, dann geht auch nix kaputt. Wenn du den RAM nicht richtig reindrückst, dann ist es so als ob er nicht drin steckt.



Negativ, damals konnte eine CPU kaput gehen.
Wie das heute ist kA... ist ja schon etwas her die Pentium 3 Zeiten!
Man konnte ne Brand stelle in dem Slot sehen und konnte diese bis zur Pentium 3 CPU auf dem Mainboard verfolgen. 
Die CPU war auch beim test auf einem anderen Mainboard damals tot.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2017)

Dann war es aber was anderes als ein nicht richtig gesteckter RAM Riegel. Auch zu Pentium 3 Zeiten konnte deswegen keine CPU kaputt gehen.
Wenn da eine Brandstelle war, dann musst du wie auch immer irgendwo einen Kurzschluss produziert haben.
...oder es war wirklich ein defekter Riegel.


----------



## Duke711 (22. August 2017)

@GEChun

Du hast doch sicher früher einfach nur den Ramriegel schief angeschaut.

Mal im ernst. Die Ursache war damals ein Kurzschluss. Wenn der Ramriegel nicht richtig eingesteckt ist, dann ist eine doppelte Kontaktberührung und somit ein Kurzschluss trotzdem ausgeschlossen. Denn die Kontake waren schon immer seriell, diese können sich nicht überlappen, ganz egel wie man den Ramriegel einstecken will.
Es sei denn, es geling einem den Kunststoffnippel abzubrechen und die Ramriegel verpolt einzubauen. Aber dann hat man schon sehr viel falsch gemacht.


----------



## GEChun (22. August 2017)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @GEChun
> 
> Du hast doch sicher früher einfach nur den Ramriegel schief angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß definitiv was ich gemacht hab und was anschließend passiert ist. 
Und nein ich habe nichts zerschnitten oder abgebrochen oder umgeknickt.

Es war lediglich einen Riegel nicht richtig runtergedrückt. 
800DM für die Katz.. !
Aber cool das ihr versucht mir das was mir so passiert ist als unmöglich hinzustellen


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Aber cool das ihr versucht mir das was mir so passiert ist als unmöglich hinzustellen


Wenn wirklich ein nicht richtig reingesteckter RAM Riegel einen Kurzschluss erzeugen würde, dann würden deswegen jeden Tag tausende CPUs sterben. Ich hab das auch schon ein paar Mal hinbekommen. Hastig ne Kiste zusammengesteckt und dann piept es nur beim anmachen.


----------



## DBGTKING (22. August 2017)

ich habe vor ein paar jahren,den pci express leitung beim Zusammenbauen beschädigt.Da half auch nix mehr.Hatte egal was ich geamcht hatte nur noch pci express 3.0 x8 angezeigt kappt.Die Spiele liefen garnicht mehr so gut.Die Fps schwankten hin und her.Als es mein bruder noch was machen wollte ging am ende nix mehr.

Beim Prozessor die pins verbogen.Hatte meine bruder zum glück wieder gerade gebogen.Beim Prozessor kühler die schrauben abgebrochen,hatte mein bruder neue schrauben besorgen müssen.Beim gehäuse kratzspuren noch imemr vorhanden.Und vorne beim Fornt die eine abdeckung abgebrochen udn darum ist imemr vorne seid dem etwas offen.

Am ende hatte ich dann 400 Euro schaden angerichtet.Und es mein bruder letzendlich zusammen gebaut,nachdem das neue Mainboard angekommen gewesen war.
Auch  damals wo ich ne ausbildung gemacht hatte als elekro schrott zerlerger ,da brach ich nen schrauben zieher mitendrin ab.Das werde ich wohl niemals vergessen.

Auch vorkurzen beim Grafikkarten wechsel.Beim Pci express slot den einklipser abgebrochen beim mainbaord.Grafikkarte  hat es heil überstanden ,auch sonst funktioniert noch alles.Ich bin warhaftig kein guter Pc bauer.Alleine schon beim Grafikkarten wechsel so dermaßen geschwitz und gezittert und musste pause machen.Dann ist mir die Grafikkarte auf das Mainboard gefallen.Dachte zuerst ich hätte was beschädigt,aber zum glück nichts Kaputt gegangen.Und das alles nur weil ich mal sli ausprobieren wollte.Aber am ende hat sich die ganze aktion für mich nicht gelohnt.

Ich werde keinen Computer mehr zusammen stellen.Den schaden den ich da anrichten würde ist einfach zu hoch.Ich kann einfach keinen Computer zusammen bauen.So ungeschickt wie ich bin,das ist einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2017)

Ist das ein Witz, oder meinst du das ernst? Das liest sich ja schlimm. Ist das auch noch so, wenn du am Abend vorher nicht feierst, versuchst vorher die Augenlider zu öffnen und mal das Gehäuse auf machst, statt die Karte mit einem Hammer durchs Blech zu prügeln?

@GEChun
Ich habe so einen Defekt auch schon gesehen. Das müsste so 2001/2002 etwa gewesen sein. Keine Ahnung welcher Sockel das war. Das Board gehörte einem anderen Auszubildenden. Sein Nachbar war irgend so ein Tier von IBM Deutschland und kannte solche Defekte schon. Demnach muss da schon etwas dran gewesen sein. 
Ich bin erst mit Sockel 775 zum PC gekommen und hab so etwas nie mehr gesehen. Dass es das gab, kann ich aber bestätigen. Nur warum, das hat mich damals noch nicht interessiert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DBGTKING (23. August 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist das ein Witz, oder meinst du das ernst? Das liest sich ja schlimm. Ist das auch noch so, wenn du am Abend vorher nicht feierst, versuchst vorher die Augenlider zu öffnen und mal das Gehäuse auf machst, statt die Karte mit einem Hammer durchs Blech zu prügel?



Meintest du mich damit. Das ist leider kein scherz,ich bin wirklich nicht so gut. Darum lasse ich das in Zukunft meinem Bruder machen ,weil dem soetwas nicht passiert. Meine Augen sind offen aber mich durch zu zittern und das starke schwitzen macht das ganze so schwer das das ( nicht mit Absicht) drauf gefallen ist.
Ich bin halt so schlecht. Ich will etwas selber machen aber ich kann es einfach nicht. Ich bin so frustriert das anscheinend mein eigener Körper mir in die Quere kommt.

Anscheinend soll es halt einfach nicht sein. Daran wird sich wohl nicht mehr ändern. Kann also daran liegen dass meine Nerven kaputt sind. Liegt daran das ich so oft verarscht,gemobbt usw würde. Damals in meiner Klasse wären es mehrere Schüler gewesen. Da hatte ich kaum ne Chance und die Lehrer haben auch nichts gemacht. Damit muss ich wohl leben. So werde ich auch in Zukunft das nicht mehr hinbekommen.jedes Mal wenn ich anfangen will zittere ich durch. Es ist dabei sehr gefährlich weil so kann Mann vieles verkraften usw. Am Ende mache ich da wirklich sehr viel kaputt. Und dank sehr schwitzen Hände könnte ich den Schraubenzieher zum Teil nicht gut halten.

Ich lass es einfach bleiben. Das verspreche ich dir. Soetwas wird mir nicht mehr passieren. Ich sehe es ein. Es hilft nix. Hardware ist auch viel zu teuer für ein Risiko.


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2017)

Das war ganz und gar keine Kritik. Alles gut. Entschuldigen brauchst du dich bei mir, oder uns hier allgemein ganz sicher nicht. Eher umgekehrt. Ich dachte echt das soll Satire sein. Dass du so einen Ärger hattest, ist mehr als mies genug. 
Eigentlich ist das hier jetzt ot und gehört nicht her, aber ich schlage dir das genaue Gegenteil vor. Das liest sich als ob du dir beim zusammenbauen tierischen Stress/Druck machst. Das ist vollkommen unnötig. Mit etwas Übung wirst du vielleicht ruhiger und in diesem Thema selbstsicherer. Jeder von uns hier hat mal klein angefangen und inzwischen bekommen manche es tatsächlich schon mit geschlossenen Augen hin (hab das mal mit alten Teilen versucht und bis auf diese Ministecker für Power und Reset auch hinbekommen). 
Um auf den Punkt zu komnen: Nicht aufgeben/zurückziehen/resignieren. Weiter versuchen. Das macht wenn man geübt ist, viel zu viel Spass. Na und vielleicht, wenn du das geschafft hast, gibt dir das auch in anderen Situationen mehr Sicherheit.
Überleg es dir bitte nochmal. Wäre schade drum, denn das Interesse ist ja anscheinend da.

PS: Rate mal wer seinen ersten PC ohne power-Schalter zusammengebaut hat? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (23. August 2017)

Oder wer bei seiner ersten "große" Festplatte (320MB) der verpolungssicheren Molex-Stromstecker verkehrt herum reingewürgt hat


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2017)

Hahahaha! Das ist ja übel! Da hast du dich aber ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt um den da rein zu bekommen. 
Nur bei der Vorstellung bekomme ich das Grinsen schon kaum aus dem Gesicht. Hätte ich es live erlebt, hättest du mich kugelnd auf dem Fußboden gefunden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (23. August 2017)

Ich war so fickerig^^
Aber ich werde auch nie vergessen, wie es Knall gemacht hat.


----------



## blautemple (23. August 2017)

Zum Abschied sag' ich leise *******


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Oder wer bei seiner ersten "große" Festplatte (320MB) der verpolungssicheren Molex-Stromstecker verkehrt herum reingewürgt hat


Wie wie WIE?  Hast du den mit einem Hammer montiert?


----------



## HisN (23. August 2017)

Ich war in meiner Jugend relativ kräftig^^
Mit ein bisschen Drücken geht das schon


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie wie WIE?  Hast du den mit einem Hammer montiert?


Ist das nicht die übliche Methode? So hab ich auch immer die pushpins und den RAM platziert. 

@topic
Mich hat ein Bekannter angesprochen, dem ich vor etwa einem Jahr eine zweite 980 verkauft habe. Die läuft auch soweit gut, aber er hat mit dem aktuellen Treiber ein Problem. Nach jedem Neustart muss er SLI wieder aktivieren, obwohl er es wohl nie deaktiviert. Ich hab ihm direkt Geräten, dass er erstmal den vorherigen Treiber installieren solle, aber mit dem wäre das jetzt auch so. Also vor der Installation des neuen Treibers keine Probleme, danach aber dieses Problem beim neuen Treiber und beim vorherigen. Hat einer von euch schon mal so ein Verhalten bei seinen Karten bemerkt? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2017)

Das hatte ich auch mal. Hab dann DDU drüberlaufen lassen und dann kam es nie wieder.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2017)

Hab ich so weiter gegeben. Wäre aber interessant herauszubekommen wodurch genau das entsteht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Phänomen auch beobachtet. Sowohl bei meinm aktuellen Crossfire-System als auch bei meinem Triple-SLI Build "2008".
Keine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte. Das Crossfire System macht das schon seit ich es besitze, der 2008er hat aus heiterem Himmel damit angefangen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## anneglattbach (6. September 2017)

*AW: Der SLI und Crossfire Guide*

Wow! Geniales FAQ. Hat mir sehr geholfen - danke!


----------



## Firefox83 (15. September 2017)

kurze Frage, unterscheiden sich die GraKa's für den SLI Einsatz zu den Single Karten??? oder sind das die gleichen Karten??? auf Deutsch gesagt, kann ich zwei baugleichen GraKa's  (Hersteller + Modell) im SLI / Crossfire Modus betreiben und / oder kann ich zwei GraKa's im SLI / Crossfire Betrieb auch einzeln weiterverwenden?

Zweite Frage, machen zwei GTX 980 im SLI Betrieb heutzutage noch Sinn???

Besten Dank


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2017)

Grade mal den Steam VR Test gemacht...   Was soll ich sagen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Firefox83 schrieb:


> Zweite Frage, machen zwei GTX 980 im SLI Betrieb heutzutage noch Sinn???


Mit 4GB VRAM ist die Auswahl der Spiele sehr begrenzt. Eine 2. Karte jetzt noch kaufen wäre also nicht die beste Option.

Sinn macht SLI aber immer.  Am besten 2x 1080 oder 2x 1080TI holen.


----------



## HisN (15. September 2017)

Wobei mein letzter Stand ist, das SLI kein VR unterstützt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2017)

Dann ist dein letzter Stand aber ganz schön veraltet.


----------



## Duke711 (15. September 2017)

@TheBadFrag

1080Ti, hat da wer aufgerüstet?


----------



## HisN (15. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann ist dein letzter Stand aber ganz schön veraltet.



Dann gib mir ein Update Bitte. . Welches Game läuft in VR mit SLI? (Vernünftig)

Im Januar war es genau EINS

Erklärung
Can I use both of my graphics cards with VR? | VRHeads


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2017)

Meine eine 1080 ist explodiert und ich hab den vollen Kaufpreis zurückbekommen.  Dann hab ich gleich 2x 1080Ti gekauft, weil es nur ein geringer Aufpreis war. Ich mache beim PC keine halben Sachen mehr.  Die eine normale 1080 hab ich jetzt hier noch liegen, weil ich mich noch nicht dazu durchringen konnte die zu verkloppen. xD  





HisN schrieb:


> Dann gib mir ein Update Bitte. . Welches Game läuft in VR mit SLI?


 Der Steam VR Benchmark auf jeden Fall. Andere VR Games hab ich leider noch nicht, weil ich noch kein Headset habe.  Headsets mit anständiger Auflösung kommen ja erst noch.  ...Crysis 3 geht im 3D Modus mit SLI wunderbar auf meinem selfmade HMD.


----------



## HisN (15. September 2017)

3D ist was anderes als VR.
Aber danke für Deine Antwort, sehr geil, erst niedermachen und dann zugeben,  dass man selbst keine Ahnung hat.
Siehe Link von mir in meinem letzten Post.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2017)

...in deinem Artikel stehen doch Games die VR SLI unterstützen...  Und seit Anfang 2017 sind mit Sicherheit noch Spiele dazu gekommen.


----------



## HisN (15. September 2017)

Du hast mich gleich so niedergemacht, als müsste es hunderte geben.
Im Artikel steht eins wo es vernünftig funktioniert und andere wo es nicht vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Du hast mich gleich so niedergemacht, als müsste es hunderte geben.
> Im Artikel steht eins wo es vernünftig funktioniert und andere wo es nicht vernünftig funktioniert.


Es gibt nicht mal richtige AAA VR Spiele, also wird es wohl kaum hunderte VR SLI Spiele geben. 

Niedergemacht?  Ähhh ja, wenn du das sagst.  Sorry hatte keine weißen Handschuhe griffbereit.


----------



## GEChun (19. September 2017)

iWebi schrieb:


> Die können halt nur die Fresse aufmachen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Selbstironie


----------



## vinacis_vivids (22. September 2017)

*TR1950x + Vega64@CF RoTR 4k*
YouTube


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. September 2017)

Hallo,

hat jemand pCARS 2?
Bei mir möchte die zweite Fury X trotz neuestem Treiber (17.9.2) nicht anspringen, wenn das Spiel startet.

Hat jemand diegleichen Probleme?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. Oktober 2017)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X99-DELUXE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chukku (18. Oktober 2017)

Moin Moin,

hat von euch schon jemand ELEX ausprobiert und kann sagen, ob die Engine SLI/CF unterstützt?
Hab dazu im Netz bisher überhaupt nichts finden können.


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2017)

Laut dem Artikel gibt es noch kein SLI Profil: ELEX PC Performance Analysis - DSOGaming


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2017)

Treiber aufmachen, in die Game-Profile wechseln, schauen ob eins für Elex vorhanden und mit dem Nvidia-Explorer eventuell schauen wie viele Grakas dort eingetragen sind.
Das wäre so mein Weg, wenn ich noch ein SLI hätte, und nicht 100 Leute auf der Straße fragen möchte 

Neue SLI-Profile im 387.92

Added or updated the following SLI profiles:
• Earthfall
• Lawbreakers
• Middle-Earth: Shadow of War
• Nex Machina
• ReCore
• RiME
• Snake Pass
• Tekken 7
• The Evil Within 2
• We Happy Few


----------



## Chukku (18. Oktober 2017)

Prinzipiell richtig, aber ein SLI-Profil ist ja nicht das Gleiche wie eine grundsätzliche Multi GPU Unterstützung der Engine.

Mag ja sein, dass aktuell noch ein echtes SLI Profil existiert... das kann sich aber in Zukunft noch ändern.
Wenn die Engine aber grundsätzlich kein SLI Unterstützt, wie die id5 von DOOM z.B. dann nützt auch ein SLI Profil nichts.

Mir geht es also um ein grundsätzliches "ja/nein" und nicht um ein "wie gut".
Aber ok.. ich werds einfach selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich würd es einfach grade mal selber probieren. AFR oder AFR2 erzwingen und gucken was passiert. Wenn es anschlägt einfach ein paar Profile durchprobieren bis es gut läuft.


----------



## Chukku (19. Oktober 2017)

Hatte gestern nur ca. 20 min Zeit, aber mein vorläufiger Eindruck ist erstmal, dass SLI überhaupt nicht unterstützt wird.
Die 2te GPU bleibt unter 10% Auslastung und boostet nicht vom Leerlauftakt hoch. (Bei Stock Einstellungen im nVidia Control Panel)

Ich versuche heute Abend nochmal, ob das Herumspielen an SLI Profilen und forciertem AFR daran noch etwas ändert, bezweifle es aber.

Naja... auf einem Mix aus "High" und ein paar "medium" Settings läuft es auch auf einer einzelnen GPU mit um die 45 fps... dank G-Sync reicht das zur Not bei einem Rollenspiel aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2017)

Ohne Profil für das Spiel wird die 2. GPU nie angesprochen. Das Profil legt ja erst fest ob AFR oder AFR2 verwendet werden soll. Die SLI-Bits im Profil lassen dann Grafikfehler verschwinden oder optimieren die Performance.


----------



## Dr-Best (20. Oktober 2017)

irgendwie bin ich froh wenn SLI endlich ausgestorben ist.

Viel zu umständlich, aufwändig, unzuverlässig und fehlerhaft sowieso.

Und dann klappt es mal halbwegs und oft garnicht :/


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2017)

Dr-Best schrieb:


> irgendwie bin ich froh wenn SLI endlich ausgestorben ist.
> 
> Viel zu umständlich, aufwändig, unzuverlässig und fehlerhaft sowieso.
> 
> Und dann klappt es mal halbwegs und oft garnicht :/


Ich bin froh wenn es endlich zum Standard wird. Single-GPU hat die Spieleentwicklung schon viel zu lange zurückgehalten. Für realistische Grafik wird kein Weg dran vorbei führen.

Es funktioniert jetzt schon sehr gut, wenn nicht grade ein Indieentwickler dabei war.


----------



## GEChun (20. Oktober 2017)

Hab hier was über SLI von 2 GTX 1080 gefunden.

Wenn man die Kurven mit den Frametimes auswertet müsste das Spiel ja sogar runder als mit einer Single GPU laufen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2017)

Ist keine Seltenheit das SLI bessere Frametimes hat.  Ist das System richtig zusammengestellt und gut konfiguriert, dann geht das.


----------



## Duke711 (23. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin froh wenn es endlich zum Standard wird. Single-GPU hat die Spieleentwicklung schon viel zu lange zurückgehalten. Für realistische Grafik wird kein Weg dran vorbei führen.
> 
> Es funktioniert jetzt schon sehr gut, wenn nicht grade ein Indieentwickler dabei war.




Keine Sorge, das ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Keiner denkt heut zu Tage mehr an single Core CPUs und der Taktschraube, da hat die Physik Grenzen gesetzt. Das gleiche wird auch für Grafikkarten kommen, Multicore GPUs.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. November 2017)

Multi GPU in seiner jetzigen Form ist und bleibt eine Randerscheinung und Sackgasse. Solange es so Aufwenig bleibt, wird es sich nie durchsetzen.
Da müssen die beiden Hersteller schon ein neues bringen was ohne Optimierung der Engine auskommt.

Aktuell braucht man dank Free und Gsync kein Multi GPU (ist meine Meinung).
Meine SLI Rig habe ich schon länger nicht mehr aufgedreht und ich werde diese auch auflösen.
Der Vorteil der beiden Karten ist mir zu gering.


----------



## Cleriker (2. November 2017)

Echt schade, dabei ist es noch gar nicht so lange her. Mit meinen 7970ern damals war ich noch so begeistert. Die zweite Karte packte im Schnitt über 80 Prozent drauf und die dritte bügelt die frametimes glatt. Jedenfalls stiegen mit ihr die fps fast überhaupt nicht, dafür wurde das Bild bedeutend ruhiger und es gab weniger drops. Außer bei den Titeln die eh schon allergisch auf CF reagiert haben, versteht sich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## iLLpatroN (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob es sich noch lohnt ein SLI System zu bauen. Ich höre überall immer nur negatives. Nun habe ich die letzten Seiten des Threads durchgelesen, was schon irgendwo Hoffnung gibt. 

Ich nutze zur Zeit :

6950x @ 4500 mhz
32 Gb Trident Z @ 3200 mhz 14-14-14-34 (4x)
Asus Ramapge Edition 10
1080 Ti
Custom Wakü mit 2x 360 Radis, 1x 120

Ich überlege nun, noch eine gebrauchte mit Standard PCB zu schießen, bin mir aber unsicher, ob es da auch tatsächlich mehr Performance gibt. 
Ich strebe um die 144 fps an auf WQHD.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## HisN (27. Dezember 2017)

Falls Du die letzten Seiten des Threads (wirklich) gelesen hast, dann hast Du sicher mitbekommen dass das von Software und Settings abhängig ist.
0) Schau auf die FPS jetzt, wenn Du JETZT weniger als 80 hast, kannst Du es gleich vergessen.
a) Schau Dir die Auslastung Deiner Graka JETZT an. Nur wenn Die Graka dauerhaft voll ausgelastet ist, kannst Du mit SLI eventuell mehr FPS erreichen.
b) Schau nach ob Die Games, um die es Dir geht SLI unterstützen, nur wenn sie SLI unterstützen bekommst Du eventuell mehr FPS. Du hörst so viel negatives, weil es halt nicht alle machen, und sobald Du eins davon findest hast Du halt 700 Euro Elektroschrott im Rechner.
c) schau nach ob Deine CPU 144FPS stemmt (in 640x480 ohne AA, ABER NICHT IN LOW, davon rede ich nicht, und trotzdem stellt es die Hälft ein^^, Du willst ja nicht in LOW zocken). Der CPU ist die Auflösung egal, deshalb machen wir den Test in 640x480. Wenn sie dort keine 144FPS erreicht, dann macht sie das natürlich auch in höheren Auflösungen nicht.


Und wenn Du das alles zusammengetragen hast, dann ziehst Du Deine eigenen Schlüsse daraus, oder fragst hier noch mal nach. SO wie Du jetzt da ran gehst ist das ziemlich halbgar 

Einfach von einer 2. Graka kommen nicht plötzlich 144FPS zusammen.
Ich hab mit einer Graka nur 20 FPS. Wie viele brauche ich für 144? *g* Du verstehst?


----------



## MaxMax (28. Dezember 2017)

hi, wenn du mich fragst, ist Sli meiner meinung nach beinahe tod, so wie 3D vision (also stereoskopisches 3D mit brille) eben auch.
selbst mein letzt gekauftes Triple AAA-Game AC: Origins unterstützt kein Sli, vl kam mittlerweile ein patch, ich weiss es nicht, unter DX12 schert sich auch kaum jemand um eine SLI unterstützung. sogar der unigine superposition benchmark unterstützt offz kein SLI...
also wenn du mich fragst: spar dir das geld, mühe, strom & hitze, es zahlt sich nicht (mehr) aus. meist kommt schon nach einem Jahr eine neue graka generation, die +50% macht als SingleGPU, und dann sind deine +70% durch SLI wieder obsolet....


PS: titan V hat ja schon physich keine SLI connectoren mehr....


----------



## JanJake (28. Dezember 2017)

Es kommt drauf an was man macht und nutzt. 

Bei 4K kann es schon helfen, da ist man eh direkt im GPU Limit und da hilft mehr Leistung immer. 

Bester Fall ist eben das man auch doppelte FPS hat. Schlimmster Fall ist eben dass nichts mehr hat. Hängt etwas davon ab wie und was man spielt. Da würde ich das auch abhängig von machen.


MaxMax schrieb:


> PS: titan V hat ja schon physich keine SLI connectoren mehr....



Ist keine Gamingkarte!


----------



## blautemple (28. Dezember 2017)

Der schlechteste Fall dürfte eher eine geringere Performance sein


----------



## JanJake (28. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der schlechteste Fall dürfte eher eine geringere Performance sein



Wenn man SLi oder eben CF eingeschaltet lässt wenn ein Game damit nicht klar kommt, stimmt das auf jeden Fall. Aber dafür gibt es zum Glück den "Off" Button im Treiber.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ist keine Gamingkarte!


...und keine Profikarte. Was liegt da noch dazwischen? Angeberkarte vielleicht? [emoji317]


Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## JanJake (28. Dezember 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ...und keine Profikarte. Was liegt da noch dazwischen? Angeberkarte vielleicht? [emoji317]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Darauf können wir uns gerne einigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2017)

iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob es sich noch lohnt ein SLI System zu bauen. Ich höre überall immer nur negatives. Nun habe ich die letzten Seiten des Threads durchgelesen, was schon irgendwo Hoffnung gibt.
> 
> Ich nutze zur Zeit :
> 
> ...


Machen! Gibt nix besseres als 1080 Ti SLI im Moment. Rennt super bei allen Spielen, die es nötig haben.

Jetzt kommt irgendwer wieder mit irgendwelchen Indie Titeln oder Spielen von 1996 um die Ecke, die das nicht unterstützen, lass dich davon nicht verunsichern!


----------



## HisN (29. Dezember 2017)

ACO
ÖHmm.. 2017, Indie? Ich glaub nicht.
Hat es nötig: dringend


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2017)

AC stach aber noch nie positiv hervor wenn es um Performance, oder allgemein gute Programmierung ging.


----------



## Duke711 (2. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> ACO
> ÖHmm.. 2017, Indie? Ich glaub nicht.
> Hat es nötig: dringend



Das ist auch der einzige AAA Titel der das nicht unterstüzt. Battlefront 2, das aktuelle Wolfenstein etc, kein Problem. Und sogar auch bei Battlefront 2 notwendig, denn mit einer 1080 TI hat man keine konstanten 60 FPS oder man schraubt eben die Regler runter. Aber dann kann auch im SLI mit 144 FPS in UHD spielen. Geht wieder nicht nur mit einer TI.
Nicht umsonst habe ich nach dem Verkauf des 980Ti SLI, die einzige 1080 TI noch um eine weitere ergänzt. Damals für Masseffekt A, schrecklich ohne SLI in UHD. 11 GB Speicher, kann aber wegen Leistungsmangel der GPU nicht genutzt werden. 
Hmm wo läuft SLI nocht nicht, Strategiespiele, Aufbausimulationen. Nur da braucht man aber auch kein SLI, sowie so CPU limitiert.

Und bezüglich ACO, wird halt nicht gekauft. Wer hat schon Lust mit 35 - 40 FPS zu spielen, Ruckelpartie.


----------



## Loitznriada (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe diesen Thread nach den Schlagworten "Quantum Break" durchsucht und bin fündig geworden. Aber was dort nicht besprochen wurde ist die Frage, die ich mir in Zusammenhang mit diesem Spiel stelle: "Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit eben diesem Spiel gemacht, ob man es auf 4k auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen (mit Anti Aliasing und alledem) auf mindestens 60 fps und mehr spielen kann? 
Wenn ja, welche Grafikkarten brauche ich und wie viele davon im SLI-Verbund? 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## HisN (10. Januar 2018)

Keine

Eine einzelne Titan X Pascal kommt in 4k und maximierten Settings gerade mal auf 20 FPS, wenn überhaupt. Du bräuchtest also drei von den Karten im SLI.
3-Way-SLI wird aber nicht in vollem Umfang angeboten von NV.

Und jetzt die Mörder-Frage. 
Unterstützt Quantum-Break überhaupt SLI?
Die UWP-Variante auf keinen Fall.
Wenn überhaupt die Steam-Variante.
Und das macht sie auch nicht "von alleine", d.h. man darf selbst Hand anlegen und sich ein eigenes Profil basteln. Und ich waage zu bezweifeln, dass man das ohne Artefakte hinbekommt. Würde das gehen, dann würde es ein SLI-Profil von NV geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2018)

Die Steamvariante in DX11 ging mit SLI aber irgendwas funktionierte dann nicht richtig, weil das Spiel total bescheuert programmiert ist. Hab es auch nach dem Durchspielen sofort gelöscht, von daher kann ich dir die Settings leider nicht mehr sagen. Total schlecht das Spiel.

Grafik unscharf, frisst Hardware ohne Grund und hat kein SLI. Kein Wunder das es niemand haben wollte.


----------



## GEChun (13. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Steamvariante in DX11 ging mit SLI aber irgendwas funktionierte dann nicht richtig, weil das Spiel total bescheuert programmiert ist. Hab es auch nach dem Durchspielen sofort gelöscht, von daher kann ich dir die Settings leider nicht mehr sagen. Total schlecht das Spiel.
> 
> Grafik unscharf, frisst Hardware ohne Grund und hat kein SLI. Kein Wunder das es niemand haben wollte.



Hast vergessen das dass Marketing bei Quantum Break auch völlig versagt hat.
DX12 Limitierung und Microsoft als only Vendor?  
Guter Witz bei Steam, Origin, Battle Net und Uplay.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2018)

Ja, das Marketing war der absolute Burner.  Windows Store only, kein SLI, Fenstermodus only, forced vsync, ...  Ich hätte dieses Spiel zu Anfang niemals spielen können, weil ich den Windowsstore bei Windows 10 niemals drauflasse. Davon mal abgesehen das ich auf dem Main System immer noch Windows 7 habe.


----------



## Interstate67 (16. Januar 2018)

Ganz kurze Frage: Da die Grafikkarten ja doch immer grösser werden (teilweise ja sch Triple Slot 5,2 cm) macht es da heute überhaupt noch Sinn SLi Systeme aufzubauen? Die Karten stehen doch dicht beisammen, dass die eine GPU von der anderen aufgeheizt wird und dann runtertaktet. Stimmt das so, oder sehe da was falsch?


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2018)

Naja, wenn Du ne aktuelle 1080TI siehst, die nur noch eine Single-Slot-Blende hat, dann könnte man da natürlich auch ne Wakü draufpacken und verliert tatsächlich pro Graka nur einen einzigen Slot.
Also ganz wie Du Deine Kohle investieren möchtest.

SLI mit Lukü? Hab ich nie verstanden. Hat das jemals Sinn gemacht? Ich hab das letztens mal mit zwei Zotac 1080 AMP ausprobiert. Nach ner Weile konnte man mein Gehäuse kaum noch anfassen, so sehr haben die beiden Grakas das aufgeheizt. Vom Krach ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2018)

Interstate67 schrieb:


> Ganz kurze Frage: Da die Grafikkarten ja doch immer grösser werden (teilweise ja sch Triple Slot 5,2 cm) macht es da heute überhaupt noch Sinn SLi Systeme aufzubauen? Die Karten stehen doch dicht beisammen, dass die eine GPU von der anderen aufgeheizt wird und dann runtertaktet. Stimmt das so, oder sehe da was falsch?


Einfach 2 Blower Karten kaufen und schon bleiben die Karten und das Case schön kühl. Diese Custom Karten, die ihre Hitze im Case verteilen machen keinen Sinn. Wird nur unnötig laut und warm.


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2018)

Egal was man vom Referenzdesign halten mag, das ist die einzige Möglichkeit die warme Luft auch irgendwie aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.


----------



## Duke711 (17. Januar 2018)

Wasserkühlung, alleine schon wegen dem Krach, es sei denn man steht auf eine turbinenartige Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2018)

Ein schallgedämmtes Nanoxia Gehäuse und schon ist es nur ein leises Rauschen im Hintergrund. Die 2500€ stecke ich lieber in Performace. Wenn ich zocke habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf. 

...wobei ein Wassergekühltes SLI System schon sehr sexy aussieht.


----------



## Interstate67 (17. Januar 2018)

Zitat:

Einfach 2 Blower Karten kaufen und schon bleiben die Karten und das Case  schön kühl. Diese Custom Karten, die ihre Hitze im Case verteilen  machen keinen Sinn. Wird nur unnötig laut und warm

Zitat Ende

Die Blower Karten habe ich ncht gewählt, weil ich nirgendwo was dazu finden konnte, ob diese oder die Turbo (oder wie diese Halbreferenzkarten alle heissen) im Idle die Lüfter anhalten und das war mir wichtig.
Die beiden Amp! (s) sind heute angekommen, sobald Mainboard da ist muss ich eben ausbrobieren wie das mit der Wärme ist, aber befürchte wegen Abstand nichts gutes. Zur Not könnte man das Temperaturlimit drosseln, aber dann ist die OC Leistung natürlich auch weg.


Edit: Gibt es eigentlich Z370 Mainboards, bei denen der Abstand für die beiden GPU`s größer ist als die üblichen 2 (?) Slots ?  Den 3. GPU Slot kann man ja, glaube ich, nicht für die 2. GPU wählen bzw ist mit weniger lanes angebunden, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## GEChun (21. Januar 2018)

2 Custom Karten die sich unnötig aufheizen ist auch Blödsinn...

Der lebende Beweis ist der PC von dem ich schreibe, die obere Karte wird maximal 2-3° wärmer als im Single Betrieb.

Würde man da von aufheizen sprechen wäre generell jede Custom-Karte auch im Single Betrieb eine die sich unnötig aufheizt.
@ Hisn würde dich ja gerne mal testen lassen an meinem PC, damit du endlich siehst das da kein unnötiges Aufheizen stattfindet und die Wärme seinen weg sehr wohl nach Außen findet.

Und nein es wird nicht Laut.

Zu der Frage ob es ein Z370 Board mit mehr Abstand als 2 Slots gibt. Ja --->

ROG MAXIMUS X APEX   | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

Allerdings ist mir der Versuch mit Z370 ein SLI aufzubauen wieder ein wenig suspekt, die Lane Verteilung ist einfach Blödsinn.


----------



## blautemple (21. Januar 2018)

Laut liegt halt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Verglichen mit einer vernünftig dimensionierten Wasserkühlung ist aber schon ein Single GPU System mit Luftkühlung sehr laut und das wird mit 2 GPUs nicht besser 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (21. Januar 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Laut liegt halt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Verglichen mit einer vernünftig dimensionierten Wasserkühlung ist aber schon ein Single GPU System mit Luftkühlung sehr laut und das wird mit 2 GPUs nicht besser
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Gut dimensionierte Gehäusekühlung mit sehr guten und sehr leisen Gehäuselüftern, das macht die Lautstärke.
CPU entkoppelt mit Wakü & mind. 2x 140mm oder wenn nicht sogar 2x160mm würde ich aber in der Front schon installieren.

Sofern man SLI mit Luftkühlung betreibt.


----------



## Agarnesta (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zu einem SLI System.
Ich möchte gern zwei GTX 970 laufen lassen. Jedoch bin ich mir unsicher, welche GTX 970 ich als zweite Graka kaufen kann.
Die Grafikkarte die ich bereits besitze ist eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G Marke MSI.
Welche GTX 970 kann ich dazu kaufen, als zweite?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2018)

Die Gleiche.


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2018)

Jede andere GTX 970.

Aber einer Karte die massiv an ihrem VRAM krankt, eine zwei danebenzustellen, die genau das gleiche Problem hat? Damit verdoppelst Du nur Deine Probleme^^

Achso ... Google NVidia SLI FAQ. Da steht das nochmal genauer beschrieben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Jede andere GTX 970.


Seine Karte ist keine Standard Karte, die ist breiter. Die könnte man höchstens mit ner alten Flex Brücke verbinden, wenn man keine gleich breite Karte einbaut.


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2018)

Naja, ne HB Bridge bringt bei Maxwell ja auch keine Punkte


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2018)

Die passende Brücke für Maxwell wäre aber eine LED Brücke. Und die sind alle fest mit einer Platine. Von den Flex Dingern würde ich auf jeden Fall die Finger lassen.


----------



## HisN (31. Januar 2018)

Wozu braucht man eine Led Brücke?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2018)

Weil die mit 650 Mhz anstatt 400 Mhz laufen. Die HB Brücken laufen dann mit 2x 650Mhz.


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2018)

Was aber die Maxwell Karten einen Scheiss interessiert. Das funktioniert erst mit Pascal.


----------



## GEChun (2. Februar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Was aber die Maxwell Karten einen Scheiss interessiert. Das funktioniert erst mit Pascal.



Das duale funktionierte erst mit Pascal.
Die 650 Mhz singleway konnte aber auch Maxwell nutzen, bin mir sogar nicht mal sicher ob es Kepler schon konnte!


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2018)

Echt? Nungut. Dann will ich nix gesagt haben.


----------



## GEChun (2. Februar 2018)

Könnte mal Eure Expertise gebrauchen.

Spiele aktuell Mass Effect Andromeda durch, habs die ganze Zeit son bisschen vor mir Hergeschoben...

Nun spiele ich in 2560x1440 Auflösungskalierung 1.2 alle details Ultra.
Folgendes Problem:
Nvidia Treiber 377.88 war installiert bei mir. 
FPS: um die 100 im Orbit 125 +/-

Nun habe ich den 390.77 installiert.
Grafikeinstellungen beibehalten.
FPS: um die 60-70 im Orbit 75 +/- 

Ist übrigens auch so ein Verdacht den ich schon länger hege und irgendwie versuche zu bestätigen, das die FPS so wie Frametimes bei der Nutzung von SLI je nach Game stark mit den Treibern von Nvidia varieren.
Was aber kaum auffällt...
Hätte ich jetzt nicht so spät ME:A gespielt, wäre mir beim Treiber Wechsel auch wohl kein Performance Verlust aufgefallen
Dann hätte das Spiel ja gar nicht mehr angerührt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2018)

Ja, manche Treiber sind total für die Tonne. Ist mit Single GPU aber auch. Deswegen mache ich auch nur selten nen Update.


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2018)

Nicht das es da "Optimierungen" vom VRAM-Gebrauch gibt.
Ich hatte da regelmäßig über 11GB auf der Uhr. Wie voll sind Deine 8GB? Gibt es "sichtbare" Unterschiede?
Geht eventuell mit dem RAM-Gebrauch einher, denn auch 16GB hat mir das Game geknackt.


----------



## GEChun (3. Februar 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Nicht das es da "Optimierungen" vom VRAM-Gebrauch gibt.
> Ich hatte da regelmäßig über 11GB auf der Uhr. Wie voll sind Deine 8GB? Gibt es "sichtbare" Unterschiede?
> Geht eventuell mit dem RAM-Gebrauch einher, denn auch 16GB hat mir das Game geknackt.



Der Vram liegt eigentlich zwischen 6 und 7-7.5 GB geht aber nie noch höher, würde ich die Skalierung noch höher stellen denk ich bräuchte ich wirklich mehr als die 8GB.
Das ist aber auch bei beiden Treibern identisch
Aber gänzlich Voll ist der VRAM nie...

Ja, mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Game ebenso starke nachlade Ruckler erzeugt.
Fast als wenn die SSD nicht hinterherkommt.
Der Vram verbrauch steigt bei jedem Ruckler um ca 200MB.
Habe jetzt von ca 16 Uhr bis gerade das Game angehabt und auch wenn ich hin und wieder weg war.
Vom System-Ram wurden am Anfang nur 13 GB und jetzt zum Schluss 17,8GB verwendet, dafür sind aber so gut wie alle Ruckler verschwunden.
Selbst auf der Tempest lief es butterweich..., ich wette hätte ich es länger angehabt würde der RAM verbrauch noch mehr expandieren...
Aber das muss wohl an der Programmierung liegen,  schade das man den hohen RAM verbrauch nicht von Anfang an so einstellen kann das er sich bis 17 GB vollsaugt...

Oder meinst du das die Grafikkarten da ordentlich auslagern?


----------



## HisN (3. Februar 2018)

Was die Grafikkarten nicht haben, holen sie aus dem Systemram, das spielt auf jeden Fall mit rein. Aber bei mir hat sich der RAM-Bedarf auch erst über die Zeit entwickelt. Das scheint so gestrickt zu sein (oder auch die 12GB meiner Karte reichten nicht aus^^).

Ich finde es cool, wenn sich da unsere Beobachtungen decken in der Hinsicht.


----------



## GEChun (3. Februar 2018)

Aber Nvidia hat doch nichts mit Meltdown und Spectre am Hut, oder meinst du andere Sicherheitslücken?




HisN schrieb:


> Was die Grafikkarten nicht haben, holen sie aus dem Systemram, das spielt auf jeden Fall mit rein. Aber bei mir hat sich der RAM-Bedarf auch erst über die Zeit entwickelt. Das scheint so gestrickt zu sein (oder auch die 12GB meiner Karte reichten nicht aus^^).
> 
> Ich finde es cool, wenn sich da unsere Beobachtungen decken in der Hinsicht.



Ja, ich hätte ja am liebsten schon zu Zeiten der GTX 970 oder 980 gerne Karten mit 8GB gehabt.


----------



## GEChun (4. Februar 2018)

Gut, danke für die Info das war mir unbekannt! 

Allerdings denke ich nicht das es daran liegt. Der Einbruch der Leistung wirkt sich ja quasi nur bei SLI und nur in ME:A mit dem neuem Treiber aus aus. 

Wäre es ein Spectre Treiber Problem würde es doch auch die Single Leistung beeinflussen und bei allen spielen oder sehe ich das falsch?

Edit: Vor allem regt es mich auf, da wenn es wirklich zutrifft. Könnte so etwas wieder mehrere Games betreffen. Und am schlimmsten ist mit Glück testet irgend jemand dann ein Game im SLI zum ersten mal. Hat keine richtige Performance und der nächste Frust gegen SLI baut sich auf. Und das macht mich wild. Gerade weil ich ja auch in Fallout Probleme mit der Leistung hatte. Vielleicht hätte ich dort das gleiche: einfach den falschen Nvidia Treiber installiert... 

Muss das direkt testen wenn ich mit ME:A durch bin.


----------



## GEChun (4. Februar 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit den Treiber nicht nur Einbrüche festgestellt, sondern auch Zeitverzögerung.
> 
> Aber hatte zusätzlich das Mainbaord BIOS drauf, deshalb kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, ob es auch gleichzeitig mit den Nvidia Treiber was zutun hatte.
> Müsste ich testen worauf ich aber ehrlichgesagt jetzt keine Lust habe. Bin erstmal froh das wieder alles wie vorher läuft.
> ...



Die Intel Sicherheitsupdates sollen ja auch nicht installiert werden, so jedenfalls hat Intel später nen Statement dazu gegeben...

Denke die sind selbst unzufrieden mit der aktuellen Lösung. 
Und ich kann dich verstehen, geht mir ähnlich die Hardware ist ja jetzt nicht so viel älter...! 
Erst 8 Kerner für 500€ anschließend Sicherheitslücke...


----------



## GEChun (5. Februar 2018)

Das mit dem Speicher in ME:A ist echt übel... 

Siehe Screen:

Ich mein 20GB...


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2018)

Aber der geneigte Gamer klammert sich an seine 16GB


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2018)

16GB reichen grade noch so für das 15" Full HD gaming Laptop, wenn man im Urlaub auch zocken will.


----------



## GEChun (8. März 2018)

Hab nen lustiges Video im Netz gefunden:

YouTube

Sehr interessant ist the Witcher und Battlefield.

8x/8x Lanes VS 16x/16x

Bei Witcher 3 im Schnitt 20 Fps-25Fps weniger durch die Lane Verteilung eines 7700k.
Bei Battlefield 1 im Schnitt 40-50 Fps unterschied.

Also wer echt meint 8x/8x bringt nichts...


----------



## Railr0ad99 (18. März 2018)

Ist bei euch eigentlich BF1 auch ziemlich stark von Mikrorucklern belastet? Bei mir ruckelt es schon mit einer Grafiikkarte ganz schön, trotz nicht ausgelastetem VRAM. Bei zwei Karten ist es manchmal kaum Spielbar trotz 120FPS. Natürlich habe ich Texturen nur auf Medium, den Rest zwischen Medium und High, sonst würden meine 2GB nicht reichen.

3930K@4GHz
16GB RAM
R9 270X 2GB (Crossfire X2)

Andere Spiele laufen bei mir zumindest subjektiv recht Mikrorucklerfrei und skalieren Super. (Overwatch, Battlefield 3/4 aber auch Star Wars Battlefront 1 was ja technisch BF1 recht ähnlich ist)


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2018)

2GB ist viiiiiel zu wenig für BF1. Das Spiel macht den VRAM nicht voll, sondern streamt die ganze Zeit immer wieder nach. Daher kommen die Ruckler. Bei mir läuft es butterweich.


----------



## Railr0ad99 (22. März 2018)

Das ergibt Sinn... 

Aber sooo viel zu wenig kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, denn 

1. läuft das Spiel mit einer R9 280X 3GB auf High Preset anständig, ohne Ruckler. Teils sogar Ultra. Dann zwar nur noch 50-65 FPS, aber ohne Ruckler. Der VRAM ist dann auch komplett voll.
2. läuft es auf gleichen Settings mit einer 270X subjektiv deutlich besser als mit zwei Karten... Wieso? Du verwendest ja SLI, und zusätzlich auch mit GPUs, welche das Nonplusultra darstellen (was natürlich die Wünschenswerteste mGPU Situation ist). Könnte es sein, das CF bei Battlefield 1 generell "broken" ist? Von CF-Rucklern in Battlefield 1 habe ich jedenfalls öfters gehört - Vielleicht funktioniert BF1 mit SLI deutlich besser?

Mit zwei Karten bekomme ich mehr FPS (von ca. 60-70 auf 90-120) --> Skaliert nicht schlecht
aber es hat eben diese Elenden Ruckler. Mikroruckler kann man das kaum noch nennen, es fühlt sich teil wie 20 FPS an, oder gar noch weniger.
Fällt Texture-Streaming / voller VRAM bei zwei Karten mehr ins Gewicht? (Da der VRAM ja sowieso immer "doppelt" geschrieben werden muss, auf jede der zwei Karten.)

In Star Wars beispielsweise habe ich auch Mikroruckler, aber das sind die "klassischen" mGPU Ruckler, die ich zwar wahrnehme, aber die Stören mich nicht sonderlich stark.

Ach ja: Natürlich sind die FPS-Werte alle mit Full HD, mehr brauche/nutze ich nicht, mangels Monitor


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2018)

Generell beeinträchtigt voller VRAM die Karten schon sehr.

Hatte damals auch 2x GTX 970. In Rise of the Tomb Raider liefen die Karten gut, so lange der VRAM unter 3,5GB geblieben ist.
Sobald er höher wurde hatte ich direkt Mikroruckler.

Habe mir Battlefield 1 jetzt auch mal bei einem Kumpel angeguckt mit 2x 7970M CF. 
Auch da war mein empfinden das es bei VRAM Auslastung unter 2GB deutlich flüssiger läuft.

Und ja zwischen SLI und CF ist ein Unterschied, rein von der Logik her sollte SLI immer besser funktionieren, weil die GPU´s einfach direkt verbunden sind.
Gibt leider zu wenige Tests davon, aber es ist ein Umweg, wenn die ganze Kommunikation über PCIe gehen muss, das dauert einige Nanosekunden wenn nicht sogar Mikrosekunden länger.
Wenn man dann bedenkt das du z.B. 60 Bilder die Sekunde sehen willst, sind diese kleinen Zeit Bereiche gravierende Probleme.

Mit vollem VRAM müssen dann bestimmte Sachen womöglich noch ausgelagert werden.
Die landen dann in den noch deutlich langsameren SysRAM oder müssen neu berechnet werden.
Sorgt beides wieder dafür das die Karten gut aus dem Tritt kommen und steigert die Chance auf MR.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2018)

Voller VRAM ist im mGPU egal ob SLI oder CF immer schlimmer als bei single GPU. Die CPU muss ja aus dem RAM beide Grafikkarten mit den gleichen Daten versorgen -> also doppelte Last für CPU und RAM. Außerdem merkt man es deutlich mehr, weil der Unterschied von 120 auf 20 deutlich mehr ist als von 50 auf 20. Die Ruckler werden auch schlimmer im mGPU Betrieb, weil das PCI-E Interface mit sinnlosem streamen von Sachen beschäftigt ist, die eigentlich im VRAM bleiben sollten. Das erhöht die Latenz auf dem PCI-E Bus und sorgt dafür das teilweise auf Daten gewartet werden muss, um den nächsten Frame zu rendern.

Kauf doch einfach auch 2x GTX 1080Ti, die laufen super mit nem 3930k und leichtem OC.  Der Unterbau ist zwar 5 Jahre alt, man hat aber in 4k trotzdem deutlich mehr FPS als jeder 8700k mit single GPU. X79 - meine beste Investition, die ich in Sachen PC bis jetzt gemacht habe.


----------



## Railr0ad99 (22. März 2018)

Eine 1080Ti würde ja auch reichen , wenn da nicht der Preis wäre... Und der Fakt, dass (zumindest meiner Meinung nach - das sieht jeder wieder anders) Pascal schon recht bald einen Nachfolger haben wird. Ob es nun Frühjahr oder Herbst ist, ist mir recht egal, aber ich denke, es ist realistisch, dass eine 2070 an die 1080Ti rankommt oder zumindest eine 1080 schlägt für einen Preis zwischen 1070 und 1080. Also so ca. 460€. Da wäre ich dabei.

Da gebe ich nicht noch massiv Geld aus. Vor allem nicht wenn es schon mal billiger war. 

Das halbe Jahr werde ich schon noch aushalten mit den alten Karten, danach schlage ich vermutlich zu! Bis dahin müssen dann eben die Texturen runter, oder es wird in manchen Games eben nur mit einer GPU gezockt


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2018)

Railr0ad99 schrieb:


> Eine 1080Ti würde ja auch reichen , wenn da nicht der Preis wäre... Und der Fakt, dass (zumindest meiner Meinung nach - das sieht jeder wieder anders) Pascal schon recht bald einen Nachfolger haben wird. Ob es nun Frühjahr oder Herbst ist, ist mir recht egal, aber ich denke, es ist realistisch, dass eine 2070 an die 1080Ti rankommt oder zumindest eine 1080 schlägt für einen Preis zwischen 1070 und 1080. Also so ca. 460€. Da wäre ich dabei.
> 
> Da gebe ich nicht noch massiv Geld aus. Vor allem nicht wenn es schon mal billiger war.
> 
> Das halbe Jahr werde ich schon noch aushalten mit den alten Karten, danach schlage ich vermutlich zu! Bis dahin müssen dann eben die Texturen runter, oder es wird in manchen Games eben nur mit einer GPU gezockt



Klingt gut, ich schiele auch schon Richtung 2x 2070/80...
Kommt je darauf an wie teuer die Karten werden und wie viel VRAM die Karten mehr haben.
Bei 10-12GB wäre mir das definitiv zu wenig...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

Railr0ad99 schrieb:


> Eine 1080Ti würde ja auch reichen , wenn da nicht der Preis wäre...


Neeeeeiiiiiiiin neeeeiiiiiiin total falsch!!! Nur eine 1080Ti zu kaufen ist extreme Geldverschwendung!!! 
Hier ist warum:
Stell dir vor du kaufst ein absolutes Traumauto. Es steht auf dem Hof und du willst damit jetzt ne richtig flotte Runde drehen. Problem ist das die Kiste nen Platten hat und du nur langsam fahren kannst.
Genauso ist es wenn man nur eine 1080Ti kauft.

Man hat zwar sehr viel Geld ausgegeben und hat auch was anständiges aber das Erlebnis ist einfach nicht gut. Eine 1080 Ti ruckelt mit unter 60FPS durch die Gegend, wenn man die Spiele richtig aufreißt. Das ist nicht schön.
So viel Geld ausgegeben und trotzdem spielt es sich nicht massiv anders, als hätte man sich nur eine 1060/1070 geholt.
Dann kann man gleich die billige Karte holen und die Grafik noch ein bischen runterschrauben, es kommt fast aufs gleiche raus. Leichtes gelagge mit nicht voll aufgerissener Grafik.

Anders ist es wenn man sich 2x 1080Ti holt. Das Erlebnis ist einfach "komplett". Man kann alles rausholen und spielt butterweich. Für ein "bischen" mehr Geld im Vergleich zum Gesamtsystempreis bekommt man "viel" mehr Gaming.
Ich habe früher auch so gedacht, bis ich mir dann mal gesagt hab: Scheiß aufs Budget, da kommt jetzt das maximale rein. Will nie wieder zurück. 

Hier nochmal in Werten ausgedrückt:
Geld <--> Gamingerlebnis

1x GTX 1060/1070
30% <--> 40%

1x GTX 1080Ti
70% <--> 50%

2x GTX 1080Ti
100% <--> 100%


Meine mGPU Geschichte war so:
2x 8800GT
*1x* GTX 570 (wegen BF3, shame on me ) (nach 6 Monaten verkauft)
2x GTX 660Ti
2x GTX 760 (Ersatzkarten auf Garantie)
2x GTX 1080 (Eine defekt -> Geld zurück, die andere verkauft)
2x GTX 1080 Ti
2x GTX 2085 Ti (pssssss habt ihr nicht von mir )


----------



## HisN (23. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann alles rausholen und spielt butterweich.



Hmmm... wie viele Grafikkarten muss ich mir jetzt kaufen, bevor ich in einem 5 Jahre altem Game "alles rausholen" kann und damit es "butterweich" läuft?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird nie eine Lösung geben die alles kann. Nicht bei alter Software, und schon gar nicht bei neuer Software.
Nicht in FHD und schon gar nicht in höheren Auflösungen.

Egal was Du Dir kaufst. Du musst immer irgendwo zurückstecken. 
Selbst 2x1080TI machen nicht aus allen Games "nobrainer", und von den Games in denen man hoffnungslos im CPU-Limit verreckt möchte ich auch gar nicht erst anfangen^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Hmmm... wie viele Grafikkarten muss ich mir jetzt kaufen, bevor ich in einem 5 Jahre altem Game "alles rausholen" kann und damit es "butterweich" läuft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast vergessen einen Screenshot von Furmark in 4k mit 32xAA und 1FPS zu posten!  Man kann jedes Spiel so einstellen das es unspielbar wird. Das sind dann aber keine "maxed out" Einstellungen, sondern "dumme" Einstellungen. 

Einfach bei Tetris 64xAA und 500000% Anzeigenskalierung einstellen und schon gibt es keine Hardware in den nächsten Jahren mit mehr als 1 FPS darstellen kann. Macht diese Einstellung Sinn oder ist sie sinnvoll zum spielen? Nein, also nicht relevant ob es dann laggt.


----------



## Duke711 (23. März 2018)

Ja aber wenn man einen UHD 42" hat, dann geht es leider nicht ohne SLI, auf WQHD möchte man nicht mehr zurück und gerade bei dieser Monitorgröße wegen der Pixeldichte nicht zu empfehlen. Und näher als 80 cm möchte man auch nicht mehr vor den Bildschirm sitzen, somit kommt auch kein kleiner Monitor in Frage. Da bleibt leider nur der Ausweg über SLI und nicht jeder möchte wie HiSN mit Pornobalken spielen, dann hätte man sich den UHD Monitor auch sparen können.

Also ich spiele gerade Fallout4, ja total das alte Spiel mittlerweile, mit Texturmods mit einem 1080TI SLI bei konstant 60 FPS. Bei sehr zugebauten Siedlungen sackt das  gerne stellenweise auf 50 FPS ab. Das könnte man noch nicht mal im Ansatz mit nur einer TI spielen. Und ja bei Mass Effect war die 1080 TI so schnell am Ende, dass diese Karte noch nicht mal den VRAM auschöpfen konnte.
 Und für WQHD reicht wiederrum auch eine 1070 für die 60 FPS.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Und für WQHD reicht wiederrum auch eine 1070 für die 60 FPS.



Wer will den schon 60 Fps?



HisN schrieb:


> Hmmm... wie viele Grafikkarten muss ich mir jetzt kaufen, bevor ich in einem 5 Jahre altem Game "alles rausholen" kann und damit es "butterweich" läuft?



Warts ab, irgendwann kommt eine, danach gibt´s keine bessere mehr. 



HisN schrieb:


> Egal was Du Dir kaufst. Du musst immer irgendwo zurückstecken.



Wäre dann in dem Fall problematisch...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meine mGPU Geschichte war so:
> 2x 8800GT
> *1x* GTX 570 (wegen BF3, shame on me ) (nach 6 Monaten verkauft)
> 2x GTX 660Ti
> ...



Vor allem mit ner 5 hinten dran. Und ihh du hattest ne 570! 


Und meine mGPU Geschichte war so:
2 x XFX 8800GT (alter waren die laut und scheße)
1x Asus EN9800GX2
1x Asus GTX295
2x Dell GTX 580M (Der Lappy war so geil)
2x Asus GTX 970
2x MSI GTX1080 Gaming X  (das bisher beste SLI Gefühl mit 2 getrennten Grakas)


----------



## HisN (23. März 2018)

Eine Aufzählung *hopps*


Geforce 7600 GT SLI 2006 mit erster Wasserkühlung, alle anderen danach auch.
Radeon HD 5970 (CF auf single PCB)
GTX 590 (SLI auf dual PCB)
GTX 580/3GB SLI
GTX 690 (SLI auf single PCB)
Titan SLI
Titan Black SLI
Titan X Pascal SLI




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen einen Screenshot von Furmark in 4k mit 32xAA und 1FPS zu posten!  Man kann jedes Spiel so einstellen das es unspielbar wird. Das sind dann aber keine "maxed out" Einstellungen, sondern "dumme" Einstellungen.




Das lustige ist ja, dass Du es anpreist als würde es keine "dummen" Einstellungen geben, und zwar so lange bis man Dich darauf hinweist.
Jemand der keine Ahnung davon hat fällt eventuell darauf rein und haut 2000 Euro raus, nur um dann an seinen "dummen" Einstellungen hängenzubleiben. Weil Du scheinbar der einzige bist der "richtig" von "dumm" unterscheiden kann.
Ist nicht das erste mal das Du Dein SLI in den Himmel lobst ohne auch nur im Entferntesten darauf hinzuweisen, das es keine Lösung für alle Probleme ist, sondern die Quelle viele Probleme.

Das ist richtig richtig anstrengend, und deshalb fangen wir immer und immer wieder an uns im Kreis zu drehen.




Duke711 schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn man einen UHD 42" hat, dann geht es leider nicht ohne SLI



Hmmm.. also ich komme an meinem 40" UHD ohne SLI aus, und sogar bei 1,5x UHD (3x2560x1600) braucht man das nicht unbedingt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag das mal mit den Worten von TheBadFrag




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine "maxed out" Einstellungen, sondern "dumme" Einstellungen.



Kacke wie man das alles drehen kann^^
Denn am Ende ist doch immer der, der seine FPS nicht erreicht der "dumme", wenn man TheBadFrag beim Wort nimmt. Der "biegt" sich nämlich eine feste Difinition "maxed out" so hin, wie er es braucht "dumm" ... obwohl es eigentlich gar nix daran zu deuteln gibt. Wenn nicht alle Regler rechts sind, dann ist es nicht maxed out. Wie man daraus "dumm" macht ... naja. Sind wohl alle außer ihm "dumm" 
Nein, andersrum. Es gibt ja Leute die schaffen das auch ohne SLI, weil sie keine "dummen" Einstellungen (z.b. maxed out) benutzen.

Oder verdreh ich da jetzt was?


----------



## Railr0ad99 (23. März 2018)

Naja, es gibt eben zwei Typen von Leuten, die einen achten aufs Geld, die anderen gehen immer "full tilt".
Wenn man mit seiner Entscheidung glücklich wird, ist doch alles gut.

Und so ein 1080Ti SLI hat schon was, aber eben nur, wenn die Spiele es supporten. Und für 4K "maxxed" bracuht man es schon, wenn man gute FPS will...

Ich gehöre aber eher zu den Preisbewussten Käufern, wohl eher, weil ich Schüler / bald Student bin, und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern. Dennoch werde ich, wenn ich mal ordentlich Geld über habe, auch komplett reinhauen, und das Top SLI / CF kaufen, sollte der Support wieder besser werden.

Die Spielehersteller kennen sich eben zu wenig mit Hardware aus, um zu Wissen, dass auch die IPC von GPUs nicht unendlich lang linear steigen wird, irgendwann kommt das zum erliegen, und schon jetzt sind die Hersteller ja schon am forschen von Multi-Die Lösungen (AMD), was Multi-GPU recht nahe kommt. 
Das ist wie bei Dual CPU damals, die wurden auch ewig nicht korrekt ausgelastet, mittlerweile ist aber nicht mehr an Singlecore zu denken, und Dual Xeons werden in Spielen gut ausgelastet


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Oder verdreh ich da jetzt was?


Japp. 

Du versuchst einfach ein Spiel unspielbar zu machen, nur damit die FPS in den Keller gehen. Diese Einstellungen tragen weder zur Bildqualität bei, noch zur Verbesserung der Details. Es frisst einfach nur die FPS und macht das Spiel unspielbar.
Das wäre das gleiche als wenn man die Spielauflösung auf 2x2 reduziert und sich dann wundert warum man nur 4 farbige Felder auf dem Monitor hat. Sinn macht es nicht die Auflösung auf 2x2 Pixel runter zu stellen.

Tatsache ist das man so gut wie jedes aktuelle Spiel 4k maxed out mit 2x1080Ti auf ~60 FPS spielen kann.(ausgenommen verbuggte Spiele, Single Thread Indie Müll und uralt Spiele) Mit single GPU bleibt einem nur die Wahl zwischen ruckeln oder Grafik runterdrehen. Und dann gibt es noch den seltenen Fall das ein Spiel keine SLI Unterstützung hat.(betrifft nur einen Bruchteil der AAA Titel)


----------



## HisN (23. März 2018)

Wenn man sich seine Max Details hindreht, wie man es gerade braucht (was Du machst) dann trifft das sicherlich zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

Wenn man deine max Details nimmt, dann gibt es aktuell kein Spiel auf diesem Planeten, was man mit maximaler Grafik spielen kann. ...naja eventuell Black Screen Simulator 2014...


----------



## HisN (23. März 2018)

Ich versuche halt wenn jemand nach Apfel fragt nicht mit Birne zu antworten. Das ist alles.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man deine max Details nimmt, dann gibt es aktuell kein Spiel auf diesem Planeten, was man mit maximaler Grafik spielen kann. ...naja eventuell Black Screen Simulator 2014...



Black Screen Simulator 2014 mit RTX Echtzeit-Raytracing stelle ich mir mit verdammt hohem Rechenaufwand vor..., also ohne SLI geht das nicht, selbst mit wirds schwer...


----------



## Cleriker (25. März 2018)

Juhuuuu, Listen! Ich auch mal:

2x 6600GT Extreme oc
1x Extreme N7800GT Dual (Raff hat noch eine, meine ist leider tod)
2x 7900GTX im Desktop und
2x 7950GTX im Area-51 m9750
2x GTX 275
2x GTX 570
3x GTX 580 (Das ging gar nicht! Deshalb eine ganz schnell wieder weg und eine ist durch den tollen Treiber damals gestorben, soviel zu bessere Treiber...)
2x GTX 680 (Nur kurz als Ersatz, aber auch die lief nicht gut, viele Spiele mit schwarzen Bildfehlern bei hohen Treibereinstellungen und echt mieses SSAA gegenüber der HD 7970er.)
2x GTX 980

2x X1950pro
2x HD 3850
2x HD4870X2
2x HD 6870 (nur kurz, bis offiziell wurde wann die 6970 kommt)
2x HD 6970
3x HD 7970 (Das mit Abstand beste multi GPU System bisher! Die dritte lieferte kaum mehr fps, aber es wurde alles viel weicher/gleichmäßiger.)

Das schlimmste waren damals die GTX580er, die teilweise schlechter liefen als die 570er.  Die GTX 275 die spaßeshalber immer mal von selbst das SLI deaktivierten, waren aber auch link. 

Ich hätte eigentlich mal wieder so richtig Lust auf ein vernünftiges System, aber ich komme einfach nicht mehr zum zocken. Wusstet ihr dass ihr von Blizzard, Ubisoft und Steam so lustige emails bekommt sie würden euch vermissen, wenn ihr längere Zeit nichts von ihnen gestartet habt? Wenn ihr mehr als ein Jahr nicht drin wart, werdet ihr sogar nach einer erneuten Authentifizierung gefragt. 

Wenn mich einer fragt, ist mGPU jedenfalls nicht tod. Ich war jedenfalls zufrieden damit und hoffe dass sich das wieder mehr verbreitet.


----------



## GEChun (25. März 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das schlimmste waren damals die GTX580er, die teilweise schlechter liefen als die 570er.  Die GTX 275 die spaßeshalber immer mal von selbst das SLI deaktivierten, waren aber auch link.



Ja, das mit den Desktop 580igern hab ich damals mitbekommen... jedenfalls hörte man öfter von SLI Problemen speziell mit den 580igern.

Dafür liefen die 580M im Laptop aber echt Smooth. 
Niemals ein SLI System gehabt, welches besser gearbeitet hat.

Gab eigentlich kein Spiel in dem ich keinen Boost mit SLI hatte.
Bei der 580M wäre das ja auch sofort aufgefallen, da die Karte Single ja teilweise gar nicht die höchsten Einstellungen erlaubte...

So eine gute Skalierung hab ich davor und danach nie wieder gesehen...! 
Vielleicht hat Dell da auch ein wenig "fein" Tuning betrieben und es lief deswegen so gut! 

Mir fehlen leider auch die finanziellen Mittel um mir diverse SLI Laptops zu besorgen und die Skalierung mal ausführlich mit Desktop SLI zu vergleichen...
(Die Brummer kosten ja ca. 2500-3000€ aufwärts, nur für einen Test echt happig...)
Kann mir jedenfalls vorstellen das Laptop SLI besser skaliert als Desktop SLI, den Grund kenne ich nicht.


----------



## HisN (25. März 2018)

Edit: Nix gesagt .... da hatte wer ne Leiche ausgegraben^^


----------



## GEChun (26. März 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Edit: Nix gesagt .... da hatte wer ne Leiche ausgegraben^^



Was denn für ne Leiche?


----------



## HisN (26. März 2018)

Ein Laptop der nicht Skaliert, weil er zu warm wird. Hast Du auch gepostet drinne. War aber von 2016.


----------



## GEChun (26. März 2018)

Ahjo  alles hat mal ein Ende.
Eine der GTX 580m ist kurz danach auch kaputt gegangen. 
Jedenfalls ist es mir ja da auch aufgefallen, das er nicht mehr so werkelt wie bisher.

Dell hat auch merkwürdige Eigenschaften will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Die ersten tauchten 2 Jahre nach Kauf auf. Dann 3 Jahre nach Kauf dann die nächsten.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2018)

Ein Kollege hatte Mal ein Dell mit SLI gekauft, das überhaupt nicht hätte funktionieren dürfen in der Kombination aus Karten und OS, aber Dell hatte entsprechende Treiber ... die Braten Extrawürste


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2018)

Hm... Würstchen!


----------



## GEChun (1. April 2018)

Muss ja mal sagen die Frametime Messungen zu SLI und CF im aktuellen pcgh heft räumen mal übelst mit dem Vorurteil: "CF wäre besser als SLI" auf.

Man sieht ja deutlich das CF viel unruhiger und mit deutlichen Ausreißern zu kämpfen hat.

Während bei SLI teilweise richtig glatte schöne Linien zustande kommen. 

"Von wegen die Kommunikation über PCIE reicht aus." 
Das darüber genug Daten verschickt werden können mag ja sein, aber es dauert viel zu Lange. Bei 2 GPUs spielt die Menge der Daten wohl weniger die Rolle als die Schnelligkeit mit der beide GPUs kommunizieren können.

@PCGH 
Wäre schön gewesen irgendwo noch die Info über die verwendete SLI Brücke zu erfahren. Die Info fehlt leider im Heft. Ansonsten Top Test!


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2018)

Die 1080Ti's im Heft haben zwar von den Frametimes her noch einen messbaren Unterschied aber keinen merkbaren Unterschied zu single GPU. Genauso spielt es sich auch. Jedes Spiel ist butterweich. 

FC 5 läuft auch super mit SLI. Ist jetzt sogar schon in 8k ultra spielbar, wenn man AA weglässt. Man kommt dann auf ca. 30-40 FPS. In 4k mit AA logischer weise immer 60FPS+, egal wo im Spiel.


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Muss ja mal sagen die Frametime Messungen zu SLI und CF im aktuellen pcgh heft räumen mal übelst mit dem Vorurteil: "CF wäre besser als SLI" auf.
> 
> Man sieht ja deutlich das CF viel unruhiger und mit deutlichen Ausreißern zu kämpfen hat.
> 
> ...



Damit verhält es sich wie mit allem im Leben... es kommt und geht. Ist ja nun nicht das erste mal dass sie sich da abwechseln und AMD hat ja ganz offiziell die letzten zwei Jahre wenig in die RTG investiert, zugunsten von Ryzen. Da sollte es nur logisch sein, dass jetzt Nvidia am Ball ist. Zu Zeiten der HD7000er jedenfalls lief das CF eindeutig besser (natürlich auch abhängig von den Titeln).


----------



## GEChun (5. April 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Damit verhält es sich wie mit allem im Leben... es kommt und geht. Ist ja nun nicht das erste mal dass sie sich da abwechseln und AMD hat ja ganz offiziell die letzten zwei Jahre wenig in die RTG investiert, zugunsten von Ryzen. Da sollte es nur logisch sein, dass jetzt Nvidia am Ball ist. Zu Zeiten der HD7000er jedenfalls lief das CF eindeutig besser (natürlich auch abhängig von den Titeln).



Hab trotzdem das Gefühl das bei AMD wesentlich mehr Aufwand betrieben werden muss damit ein MGPU System geschmeidig läuft.
Das Gefühl ist bei mir seit dem sich AMD von der CF Bridge getrennt hat.

Rein von der Logik macht es ja auch keinen Sinn, das Problem ist ja auch nicht richtig greifbar.
Ist ja wie Telefonieren, auch da gibt es eine Verzögerung die wir nicht wahrnehmen.
Für jemanden der aber viel schneller kommunizieren kann wäre das einfach nicht tragbar, diese Verzögerungen bei der Übertragung.

Wir reden hier ja von Nano bis Millisekunden, die aber durch die Schnelligkeit der Berechnungen für die Synchronisation riesige Zeiträume darstellen. 
Daher denke ich dass eine direkte Kommunikation immer schneller und besser ist, als der Umweg über den PCIe Bus.

Wäre diese Verzögerung nicht schlimm könnte ja jede Grafikkarte den RAM eines Systems ohne irgendwelche Einbußen jederzeit als VRAM dazu editieren.
Was wir ja wissen wie gesagt auch nicht (ohne Einbußen der Leistung) möglich ist...

Nach dieser Logik war es also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das CF den kürzeren gegenüber SLI zieht...


----------



## iLLpatroN (28. Juli 2018)

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, für mich hat sich SLI nicht gelohnt. Ich habe das SLI in den Wakü Kreislauf genommen und kaum ein Spiel funktioniert anständig.

Games sind :

Farcry 5
Shadow of War 
Quake Champions
Pubg

Außer bei Farcry und Sow ist kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren, aber auch kein großer. Außer die extreme Abwärme. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt, kann man SLI nicht empfehlen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## GEChun (29. Juli 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Da der SLI Support tot ist seit letztes Jahr.
> 
> Wird auch nicht wiederkommen.



Da ist nix tot...

Lediglich mehr als 2 Grafikkarten werden nicht mehr supportet.
Bei Dual Betrieb ist alles wie davor auch...




iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, für mich hat sich SLI nicht gelohnt. Ich habe das SLI in den Wakü Kreislauf genommen und kaum ein Spiel funktioniert anständig.
> 
> Games sind :
> 
> ...



Kommt halt auf deine Spiele an, gibt dennoch etliche die es gut ausnutzen.
Aber man informiert sich ja auch vorher ob die Spiele SLI unterstützen oder nicht? 

Dazu kommt, das man sehr viele Fehler bei der System Konfiguration machen kann die einem dann die Performance kosten.
Hab schon etliche SLI Systeme gesehen die einfach ******* zusammen gestellt worden sind und immer irgendwo Probleme haben.

Sei es zu schwache Netzteile, unterschiedliche Fabrikate der gleichen GPU, falsche CPU, falsche Kühlung, falsche Mainboards, billigste aller billigen SLI Brücken... sind nur ein paar Beispiele für weniger Leistung.


----------



## iLLpatroN (29. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze : 

x99 Rampage Edition 10
6950x @ 4,5 ghz
4x8 Gb 3600 mhz @ 3200 mhz
Asus ROG HD Brücke
1080 Ti SLi
Superflower 1000 Watt Platinum

Ja, es gibt diverse Spiele, da funktioniert es sehr gut, z.b in Battlefield 1, absolut traumhafte Skalierung. Aber im großen und ganzen, hat es sich nicht gelohnt. Ich werde wohl demnächst ermal eine Karte kaufen. Dieses Jahr sollen ja noch ein paar gute Games erscheinen, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## GEChun (29. Juli 2018)

Wobei ich persönlich finde das ein 1000W Netzteil bei der CPU @4,5 in Kombination mir 2 Ti vermutlich auch im OC, etwas knapp ausfällt. Je nach dem was sonst noch so verbaut ist 

Wenn ich so bedenke das mein 800W damals zwar ausreichte aber dennoch die Karten nicht so getaktet haben wie sie es gerne wollten... und man ein Netzteil ja nie bis zum Max auslasten soll damit es effizient läuft...


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2018)

Ich bin ja schon ne Weile aus dem Thema raus, aber mein altes X99-System mit zwei Titan X Maxwell hat bei weitem keine 800W aus dem Netzteil gezogen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (29. Juli 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon ne Weile aus dem Thema raus, aber mein altes X99-System mit zwei Titan X Maxwell hat bei weitem keine 800W aus dem Netzteil gezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt so,  aber du bist bei ca. 700W oder sehe ich das falsch?

Demensprechend wäre der Optimale Bereich bei einem 800W Netzteil schon bei ~650W überschritten.

Wenn er jetzt noch etwas mehr Strom verbraucht wovon ich ausgehe, ist sein optimaler Bereich mit ~ 800W wirklich knapp bemessen.

Je nach dem wie die Peaks ausfallen und wenn noch mehr Hardware verbaut ist, ist es knapp oder sehe ich das falsch? 


Edit: 
Ich meine ja nicht das es nicht läuft.
Lediglich das es zu Ungereimtheiten beim Takten der GPUs kommt bzw. kommen kann, sie sich quasi nicht immer voll ausfahren lassen...
Genau so war es ja bei mir..


----------



## iLLpatroN (29. Juli 2018)

Ich hab eigentlich auch gedacht, dass das NT ausreicht eigentlich. Verbaut sind noch 4 SSD's, 1x M.2, 9 Lüfter.. eine Pumpe.

Mir ist ebend aufgefallen, dass meine erste Karte nur mit 8x angesteuert wird. Woran liegt das? Ich habe den Switch auf SLI gestellt 2-Way, benutze den ersten und den dritten Slot. 

Der CPU hat doch 40 PCI Lanes, sollte das nicht reichen um 1x m.2 und 2x VGA mit 16x anzubinden? Nur ein Schönheitsfehler, aber ich habe auch nichts gefunden, wo man es einstellen kann, aktuell nutze ich das Beta Bios 1902. 


Gruß


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2018)

Du hast einen SLI-Switch? Ich hab leider nur das "alte" Rampage, aber da gab es das nicht, und der erste Slot ist immer mit x16 angebunden.


----------



## GEChun (29. Juli 2018)

iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich auch gedacht, dass das NT ausreicht eigentlich. Verbaut sind noch 4 SSD's, 1x M.2, 9 Lüfter.. eine Pumpe.
> 
> Mir ist ebend aufgefallen, dass meine erste Karte nur mit 8x angesteuert wird. Woran liegt das? Ich habe den Switch auf SLI gestellt 2-Way, benutze den ersten und den dritten Slot.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das gleiche Mainboard seit kurzem und das gleiche Problem gehabt. 
Das ist definitiv nicht richtig mit der 8x Anbindung, merkwürdig, hast du vielleicht das gleiche Problem wie ich?

Schau mal hier in diesem Threat ab dem Beitrag vom "18.07.2018, 01:23":

[Extreme-Review] ASUS Rampage V Edition 10 - mehr als nur ein hochpreisiges Facelift?

Bei mir hat  sich die M.2 mit PCIe 16/X8_1 die Lanes nicht richtig geteilt... 
Ausbau und Tausch der beiden GPUs brachte Abhilfe..


----------



## iLLpatroN (29. Juli 2018)

Ja, normal sollte Slot 1 immer mit 16x angebunden sein. Im GPU Post im BIOS steht aber beim ersten Slot 8x und im dritten 16x.

Der Switch ist bei mir unter dem dritten Slot. Da kann man zwischen default, 2-Way, 3-Way switchen.. also theoretisch, das funktioniert bei mir scheinbar ja nicht.


----------



## GEChun (29. Juli 2018)

iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Ja, normal sollte Slot 1 immer mit 16x angebunden sein. Im GPU Post im BIOS steht aber beim ersten Slot 8x und im dritten 16x.
> 
> Der Switch ist bei mir unter dem dritten Slot. Da kann man zwischen default, 2-Way, 3-Way switchen.. also theoretisch, das funktioniert bei mir scheinbar ja nicht.



Exakt das gleiche war bei mir wirklich exakt, bau die obere doch mal aus und wieder ein oder tausch beide.


----------



## DBGTKING (29. Juli 2018)

hi ich hatte auch mal sli kurz betrieben und getestet.Könnte wenn ich es wollte wieder betreibe.Habe nämlich noch alle beiden.Die maximalen fps stiegen zwar aber die minimum fps sind gesunken.Das geht ja mal garnicht.Darum steckte ich die zweite baugleiche in den zweiten pc.Ich bin von sli ganz schön entäuscht.


----------



## HisN (29. Juli 2018)

Außerdem ist ja ein 1KW-Netzteil vorhanden und kein 800er


----------



## iLLpatroN (29. Juli 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche war bei mir wirklich exakt, bau die obere doch mal aus und wieder ein oder tausch beide.



Ich hab's gelöst. Wer weiß wie lange das schon so läuft. 

Ich habe einfach mal den Strom der unteren Karte gezogen, gebootet. Schon waren beide mit 16x angebunden, runtergefahren, Strom wieder dran, fertig.

Ziemlich kurioser Bug.

Danke für den Tipp, ich wollte aber nicht gleich alles komplett ausbauen, das ist wenn alles unter Wasser läuft, auch nicht in 5 Minuten getan


----------



## GEChun (29. Juli 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Außerdem ist ja ein 1KW-Netzteil vorhanden und kein 800er



Hab ich ja gesagt oder nicht?
Ich beziehe mich auf dem Bereich wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr optimal rennt.
Zudem er hat den 10 Kerner auf 4,5.., wie sich die Titans vs den TI mit Stromverbrauch vergleichen lassen kA...
Dann die Wakü... also ich bin skeptisch und würde das in meinem System gründlich überprüfen, das heißt nicht das es so ist bzw sein muss.



iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Ich hab's gelöst. Wer weiß wie lange das schon so läuft.
> 
> Ich habe einfach mal den Strom der unteren Karte gezogen, gebootet. Schon waren beide mit 16x angebunden, runtergefahren, Strom wieder dran, fertig.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Wasser hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2018)

Also mein System ist oft bei 800W+.  (gemessen mit Stromzange) Ich hatte es ja erst mit dem 700W Netzteil probiert aber da ist die Kiste sofort ausgegangen. Je nach Spiel liegen da auch schonmal 200W Unterschied drin. PUBG, Division und ME:A fressen richtig Strom.


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo TheBadFrag,

läuft PUBG im SLI bei dir?
Wir CF'er scheinen da wohl noch in die Röhre zu schauen. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2018)

Klar läuft das im SLI.  Skaliert sogar echt gut. Es wurde ja irgendwann die SLI Unterstützung für Unreal Enigine 4 mit reingepatched.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (30. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also mein System ist oft bei 800W+.  (gemessen mit Stromzange) Ich hatte es ja erst mit dem 700W Netzteil probiert aber da ist die Kiste sofort ausgegangen. Je nach Spiel liegen da auch schonmal 200W Unterschied drin. PUBG, Division und ME:A fressen richtig Strom.



Dann rechne man zu deinem Strom-peaks noch mal einen 6 Kerner raus und einen 10 Kerner mit krassem OC hinzu.

Schon ist meine Theorie schon gar nicht mehr so weit hergeholt...


----------



## DBGTKING (30. Juli 2018)

Ähm das gibt doch keinen sinn. Was wären ja 800 +120+160 watt = 1080 watt. Was kann ich mir aber nicht vostellen days es soviel strom verbrauch ist.
Ich Wei's halt nicht wieviel der 6 kerner an Strom verbraucht. Einen 10 Lerner have aber ich. Somit word der betrag so ähnlich schon sein.


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klar läuft das im SLI.  Skaliert sogar echt gut. Es wurde ja irgendwann die SLI Unterstützung für Unreal Enigine 4 mit reingepatched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann freue ich mich, dass wenigstens die grünen Jungs Spaß daran haben können. 
DIe Crossfire'ler schauen leider in die Röhre. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2018)

Kannst du nicht einfach den Crossfire Betrieb erzwingen? Bei SLI geht das immer. Ob es dann wirklich was bringt hängt vom Spiel ab. Gibt es denn generell für kein Spiel mit UE4 CF-unterstützung?


----------



## HisN (30. Juli 2018)

Der ist von heute.

Stand 2018: CrossFire und SLI im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2018)

Und mal wieder wurde auf der el cheapo Platform getestet. Als ob die da bei CB kein x299 Board mit 7900x rumliegen hätten... Aber dann könnte man ja nichts negatives schreiben.


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach den Crossfire Betrieb erzwingen? Bei SLI geht das immer. Ob es dann wirklich was bringt hängt vom Spiel ab. Gibt es denn generell für kein Spiel mit UE4 CF-unterstützung?



Man kann es erzwingen, jedoch stottert das Spiel dann alle paar Sekunden. Ob es ein anderen UE4-Spiel mit CF-Unterstützung gibt... weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gerade nicht. Vielleicht könnte ich solch ein Profil dann darauf anwenden...

Zum CB-Bericht: 
Vernichtendes Urteil. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass die Spielemacher und die Grafikkartenhersteller in Zeiten von 4K@60-144Hz und 2K@144-240Hz vielleicht mal wieder mehr Liebe in diese ansich nette Technologie stecken... Ich für meinen Teil bin nicht bereit, Multi-GPU aufzugeben - erst dann, wenn die Verantwortlichen es wirklich komplett abkündigen und dann auch wirklich einstampfen. Wenn ich in aktuellen Titeln nicht glücklich werde, dann eben in älteren Titeln, die noch Unterstützung bieten, in Kombination mit einem meiner anderen Computer.

Ich meine... das wurde hier ja schon tausend Mal diksutiert, aber... ich muss es einfach nochmal sagen.
Klar, damals mögen die Probleme mit den Engines noch mehr gewesen sein, die DirectX API Konkurrenzlos, die Erfahrung der Entwickler noch nicht so hoch, etc pp. Aber in Zeiten von hochfrequenten Bildschirmen wäre eine Technologie wie SLI oder CF echt wieder angebracht (in meinen Augen). 
Ansonsten kann ich auch die Anstrengungen von AMD, in den Jahren 2014-2016 nicht verstehen, als sie Crossfire auf eine neue Stufe gehoben haben (bzw. an SLI angeglichen haben) mit der Implementierung von Frame-Pacing in alle APIs (nach und nach). Dafür müssen sie doch einen tieferen Grund gehabt haben als "wir machen uns jetzt noch die Mühe um es anschließend inoffiziell einzustampfen).
Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn AMD und Nvidia dieses Thema wieder pushen würden (im vernünftigen Rahmen, mehr als zwei Karten sind wirklich "over the top"), gerade jetzt mit diesen flotten Bildanzeigern, und die Entwickler mit DirectX12 und oder Vulkan unter die Arme greifen würden, dann würde sich das auf lange Sicht hin rentieren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde doch vor kurzem Multi-GPU als standard-Library in Vulkan aufgenommen. Daher bin ich fast schon zuversichtlich, dass mit der nächsten Generation von Spiele-Engines die Unterstützung von mehreren Betriebsystemen, sowie die von Multi-GPU wiederkommen wird. Und wenn die Entwickler mit DX12 und Vulkan erstmal warm geworden sind, dann stehen die Chacen (imho) gut, dass sich auch eventuell um die eine oder andere Annehmlichkeit gekümmert wird. 
Auf lange Sicht hin können die Chips ohnehin kaum noch größer werden und die Strukturbreiten haben auch in absehbarer Zeit ihr Limit erreicht, in denen sie noch so in der Stückzahl hergestellt werden können, dass der Kunde es auch noch bezahlen kann. Hier Irgendwann führt eben kein Weg mehr an der Parallelität vorbei - meine Meinung. 

Und um noch ein Wort bzgl. "Outsourcing der Ressourcen", sprich Nvidia Geforce NOW zu verlieren: ich habe kürzlich bei einem Kollegen mit einer Super-Internetverbindung (Glasfaser in Stuttgart) mal den Dienst (beta, wohlgemerkt) ausprobieren können: Es hat mich ganz und gar nicht überzeugt. Es war wie ein ganz mies komprimierter Film, der da auf dem Bildschirm ablief, Input-Lag des Todes gleich dazu. 
Klar, es ist noch eine Beta, deswegen muss man den Jungs noch Zeit geben aber ich sehe nicht, dass echtes "Cloud"-Gaming auf absehbares Zeit eine Sache sein wird.

So, das war jetzt mal meine kurze, bescheidene Meinung zum Stand der Dinge. Falls es jemanden abseits der Multi-GPU-Freunde wieder sauer aufstößt... kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber so ist eben meine Meinung und ich bin leider auch verdammt stur. Sorry.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (30. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und mal wieder wurde auf der el cheapo Platform getestet. Als ob die da bei CB kein x299 Board mit 7900x rumliegen hätten... Aber dann könnte man ja nichts negatives schreiben.



Alleine ich zitiere:

"SLI mit zwei Modellen des Typs GeForce GTX 1080 bringt einen Leistungsschub von 19 Prozent. Wer eine SLI-HB- anstatt einer normalen SLI-Bridge verwendet, erhält weitere 20 Prozent an FPS und damit ein Plus von 43 Prozent gegenüber einer Einzelkarte."

Die SLI HB Bridge macht einen dermaßen hohen Vorteil in 4k? 
Aber auf die Lanes achten die nicht in dem Forum... wolln die die Leser eigentlich verarschen?

Und letztes Jahr 2017 hieß es noch bei Computer Base "die SLI-HB- Bridge bringt keine Messbaren vorteile"


Und unterm Strich sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig es ist, an wirklich alles zu denken bei SLI.

Denke CF wird da ähnlich sein.


----------



## DBGTKING (30. Juli 2018)

wie groß können die grafikkarten maximal werden ohne sli/crossfire.Und wenn man zwei grafikkarte zusammen setzt,wie groß können sie dann maximal wachsen?


----------



## Duke711 (30. Juli 2018)

SLI könnte man prinzipiell schon abschaffen, schont den Geldbeutel, wenn die Hersteller endlich mal dazu bereit wären potente Hardware zu entwickeln, scheint bis heute nicht der Fall zu sein. Selbst ein schon in die Jahre gekommender AAA Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 ist immer noch nicht flüssig in 4K auf einer übertakteten 1080 TI zu spielen. Frameeinbrüche teilweise auf ca. 52 FPS @ 2 Ghz, trotz Reglerbemühung, ein Armutszeugnis.
Wenn man dann endlich die unsinnigen 11 GB ausnutzen möchen, in dem man hübsche 4 K Texturen (in der Regel mit etwas detaillierten Meshes) installiert, ja an sowas braucht man gar nicht denken.

Hauptsache viel Speicher... Dabei sollte aber längst bekannt sein, das bessere 3D Modelle eben stets auch detaillierte Meshes haben. Und nein ein planares 3D Modell sieht trotz hochauflösender Texturen, ambient occlusion, Normal Map etc. trotzdem beschissen aus.


----------



## GEChun (30. Juli 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> SLI könnte man prinzipiell schon abschaffen, schont den Geldbeutel, wenn die Hersteller endlich mal dazu bereit wären potente Hardware zu entwickeln, scheint bis heute nicht der Fall zu sein. Selbst ein schon in die Jahre gekommender AAA Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4 ist immer noch nicht flüssig in 4K auf einer übertakteten 1080 TI zu spielen. Frameeinbrüche teilweise auf ca. 52 FPS @ 2 Ghz, trotz Reglerbemühung, ein Armutszeugnis.
> Wenn man dann endlich die unsinnigen 11 GB ausnutzen möchen, in dem man hübsche 4 K Texturen (in der Regel mit etwas detaillierten Meshes) installiert, ja an sowas braucht man gar nicht denken.
> 
> Hauptsache viel Speicher... Dabei sollte aber längst bekannt sein, das bessere 3D Modelle eben stets auch detaillierte Meshes haben. Und nein ein planares 3D Modell sieht trotz hochauflösender Texturen, ambient occlusion, Normal Map etc. trotzdem beschissen aus.



Die Grafikkarten haben seit Jahren zu wenig VRAM ... guck dir mal Final Fantasy 15 an... da braucht man deutlich mehr als 8GB.

Und das The Witcher 3 so wenig braucht ist wohl hart den alten Konsolen wie PS3 geschuldet... darauf wurde es auch noch portiert.
Denke das die Kommenden Games die 8 und sogar die 11 GB deutlich an die Grenze bringen werden, von unsinnig kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> SLI könnte man prinzipiell schon abschaffen,  schont den Geldbeutel, wenn die Hersteller endlich mal dazu bereit wären  potente Hardware zu entwickeln, scheint bis heute nicht der Fall zu  sein. Selbst ein schon in die Jahre gekommender AAA Titel wie Witcher 3  oder Fallout 4 ist immer noch nicht flüssig in 4K auf einer übertakteten  1080 TI zu spielen. Frameeinbrüche teilweise auf ca. 52 FPS @ 2 Ghz,  trotz Reglerbemühung, ein Armutszeugnis.
> Wenn man dann endlich die unsinnigen 11 GB ausnutzen möchen, in dem man  hübsche 4 K Texturen (in der Regel mit etwas detaillierten Meshes)  installiert, ja an sowas braucht man gar nicht denken.
> 
> Hauptsache viel Speicher... Dabei sollte aber längst bekannt sein, das  bessere 3D Modelle eben stets auch detaillierte Meshes haben. Und nein  ein planares 3D Modell sieht trotz hochauflösender Texturen, ambient  occlusion, Normal Map etc. trotzdem beschissen aus.


Also wenn man die Karten im SLI betreibt braucht man die 11GB.  Bin da ganz froh drum, die normalen 1080er, die ich vorher hatte waren mit den 8GB echt zu knapp. Witcher und Fallout laufen übrigens mit SLI in 4k wunderbar mit min. 60 FPS ohne Reglerfummeln.


----------



## Duke711 (31. Juli 2018)

@ GEChun

Witcher oder Fallout brauchen deshalb so wenig, weil mehr mit Polygonen als mit hochauflösenden Texturen gearbeitet wurde. 3D Modelle mit hochauflösenden Texturen sehen halt ohne entsprechende Meshes nur in der Ferne gut aus,  in der Regel besteht aber in der Ferne wegen der Tiefenunschärfe generell dann aber ein geringer Bedarf an solchen Texturen, aber das wäre ein anderes Thema. 
Darum ging es aber gar nicht, sondern viel mehr darum, dass die GPU-Leistung nicht in Korrelation mit dem VRAM steht.  Darum wird es immer einen Bedarf an SLI und co. geben. Ohne SLI kann man den VRAM von 11 GB ja kaum nutzen, der limitierende Faktor ist stets die GPU-Leistung anstatt der VRAM. 
Viele Spiele parken auch gerne mal den VRAM zu, ist also nicht immer sicher ob dieser dann wirklich benötigt wird.


----------



## GEChun (31. Juli 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Welche Spiele sind das den, die mit 8 GB nicht auskommen?
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur eins was an die 8 GB herankam bzw. drüber geht und das ist GTA 5.
> 
> ...



Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen welche mehr brauchen aber ich habe etliche bei denen ich die 8GB voll knalle bis zum abwinken...
z.B. Mass Effect Andromeda

Bei Rise of the Tomb Raider weiß ichs sogar von Hisn das es mehr als 8 braucht...
Und Final Fantasy sprengt ja schon die von PCGH getestet 16GB Vega Frontier 

In Blick auf die Zukunft wird es nur jedenfalls nicht besser Cyberpunk und Shadow of the Tomb Raider sind schon sehr gute Kandidaten für einen höheren Verbrauch als 8GB.


----------



## Duke711 (31. Juli 2018)

Bei MEA kam ich so ca. auf 6,5 - 7 GB @ 4k maxed out. Und RottR kam mit Ultratexturen auf ca. 6,5 GB, die 8 GB+ wurden nur zugeparkt.


----------



## GEChun (31. Juli 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Bei MEA kam ich so ca. auf 6,5 - 7 GB @ 4k maxed out. Und RottR kam mit Ultratexturen auf ca. 6,5 GB, die 8 GB+ wurden nur zugeparkt.



Kommt halt auch darauf an wo du dich ingame bewegst nicht jede stelle hat den gleichen Verbrauch. Mess mal bei RottR im Russischem Tal bei dem Sägewerk und drum herum da kommst du immer an die 8GB. Und es geht höher. In ME4 ebenso Gebietsabhängig ...


----------



## Duke711 (31. Juli 2018)

Ja bei RottR gab es an dieser Stelle mit einer 980 TI keine Laderucker und auch eine VRAM Auslagerung konnte ich nicht feststellen. Und wenn man dann mit einer Titan getestet hat, waren plötzlich annährend die 12 GB belegt. Ermittelt habe ich wirkliche 6,5 GB, der Rest wird einfach nur zugeparkt.


----------



## GEChun (31. Juli 2018)

Mag vielleicht wohl stimmen, aber RottR kam zu Maxwell Zeiten auf dem Markt... die Entwickler wissen ja für was für Karten sie es Programmieren. 
Zu der Zeit war bei 6 GB Schluss, dass dann ein fester Bereich von 6,5 dennoch belegt wird... drückt finde ich deutlich aus, wie knapp das ganze bemessen ist.

Wenn man dann bedenkt das SottR in einem Monat auf dem Markt kommt und man ja schon weiß das sich RottR mehr VRAM genehmigt, wenn es kann. Ist es wohl sehr wahrscheinlich das der wirklich benötigte Bereich bei 9 oder 10GB liegen wird. Natürlich in max Details @4k. 

Somit wären die 8GB schon überfordert... das schon nach 2 Jahren? 
Muss das sein? Bei etwas was generell easy zu erweitern wäre... 
Zukunftssicher ist dann was anderes...


Aber erst mal Release Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## blautemple (31. Juli 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarten haben seit Jahren zu wenig VRAM ... guck dir mal Final Fantasy 15 an... da braucht man deutlich mehr als 8GB.
> 
> Und das The Witcher 3 so wenig braucht ist wohl hart den alten Konsolen wie PS3 geschuldet... darauf wurde es auch noch portiert.
> Denke das die Kommenden Games die 8 und sogar die 11 GB deutlich an die Grenze bringen werden, von unsinnig kann da keine Rede sein.



Seit wann gibt es The Witcher 3 für die Last Gen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (31. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es The Witcher 3 für die Last Gen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Erst denken dann schreiben da haben wirs mal wieder 
Meinte den PS4 und Pro unterschied, hab zur gleichen Zeit aber auch nach PS3 gegoogelt


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Bei MEA kam ich so ca. auf 6,5 - 7 GB @ 4k maxed out. Und RottR kam mit Ultratexturen auf ca. 6,5 GB, die 8 GB+ wurden nur zugeparkt.



Moderne Engines schalten ungefragt einfach nicht die letzte Textur-Stufe frei oder Streamen/Swappen mehr.
Ist wie bei den ganzen Leuten die sagen "meine 16GB RAM werden nie voll" 
Genau das gleiche passiert bei der Graka. 
Man sieht halt tatsächlich erst was passiert, wenn mehr Speicher vorhanden ist.


----------



## iLLpatroN (14. August 2018)

@ThebadFrag, 

dein SLI Profil werde ich mal testen für PUBG, ich hatte es auch schonmal soweit, dass ich eine Auslastung auf beiden von 99% hatte, mehr fps oder stabiler wurde es aber gegenüber einer nicht. 

Ich habe mit dem neuen Nvidia Treiber, nur schlechte Erfahrungen bezüglich SLI gemacht, wie siehts bei euch aus? Ich hatte danach extrem schlechte skallierung, ich hab im Anschluss gleich wieder den alten drauf geschmissen und es lief wieder besser (getestet in Bf1 & FC5) Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Ich habe den Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und den alten wieder Installiert, nun ist es so, das z.b bei Battlefield 1 GPU 1 99% Auslastung hat und GPU 2 meistens um die 70%, ich kann mich aber gerade bei Battlefield daran erinnern, dass dort beide permanent mit 99% liefen, wo könnte hier der Fehler liegen?

Ich werde mir demnächst mal ein Strommessgerät besorgen um zu schauen, wieviel der Rechner bei Volllast tatsächlich verbraucht, dann brauchen wir uns hier auch nicht streiten


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2018)

Der neuste Treiber ist nicht immer der beste. Ich aktualisiere pauschal nur wenn es wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## GEChun (18. August 2018)

Falls jemand im Netz Infos zu den NVLink Schnittstellen der RTX 2080TI findet immer her mit den Links  

Ebenso wären Fotos von dem PCB der RTX 2080 und 2070 interessant. Ob diese NVLink oder SLI Brücken haben!


----------



## shark75 (18. August 2018)

Schau mal hier - PCB von der RTX 2080:

Erste Custom-Design der RTX 2080 (Ti) diverser Hersteller – TU104 als Codename der GPU - Hardwareluxx

Der typische SLI Anschluss ist nicht mehr da...


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2018)

SLI ist tot... es lebe Crossfire! 

Ich hab leider schon seit einem Jahr kein CF mehr. Wie ist da die Situation? Gibt's hier im thread noch jemanden der CF im Einsatz hat?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (18. August 2018)

Brunz
Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## HisN (18. August 2018)

Eventuell ist NV-Link ja das "bessere" SLI 

@Cleriker

[Lesertest] AMD RX Vega 64 LC CrossFire

Von gestern


----------



## GEChun (18. August 2018)

Sehe ich auch so!

Die Schnittstelle wäre nicht drauf wenn man damit nicht etwas vor hat, zudem ist NVLink ja gemacht worden um 2 GPUs besser zu Synchronisieren. Durchaus möglich das es deutlich besser ist als die SLI Brücke!

Von tot erkenne ich da noch gar nichts tut mir leid


----------



## shark75 (18. August 2018)

Und hier steht auch SLI: NV-Link 2way

PNY Lists GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 11GB For $1,000, RTX 2080 8GB, Specs (runter scrollen)

Lang lebe SLI - aber eine neue "Brücke" wird fällig.


----------



## Derber-Shit (18. August 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> SLI ist tot... es lebe Crossfire!
> 
> Ich hab leider schon seit einem Jahr kein CF mehr. Wie ist da die Situation? Gibt's hier im thread noch jemanden der CF im Einsatz hat?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



*ruft* Hier! 

Aber mich würde interessieren, inwiefern NV-Link besser ist als klassisches SLI. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## MaxMax (19. August 2018)

ich denk, werden wir morgen oder im laufe der ersten tests der neuen karten erfahren, was nvlink kann. IMHO läufts darauf raus, dass AFR/SFR tod ist, und nvlink dafür verwendet werden wird, um eine Art Loadbalancing zu betreiben, sowie bei multi-cpu systemen. sprich die eine karte rendert das klassische triangle-setup-bild, und die zweite karte liefert dann evtl zusätzlichen framebuffer, wofür mir die max. 100GB/s von nvlink aber zu langsam erscheinen, oder eben RTX features oder dieses denoising oder der neue AA algo werden von der 2. karten berechnet um die erste zu entlasten...


----------



## chaotium (20. August 2018)

Tja man hat zu NVLink nichts gesagt, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2018)

Nvlink ist echt interessant. Soweit wie ich das verstanden habe wird das Bild geteilt von den Karten gerendert und dann zusammen von der ersten Karte ausgegeben. ...keine Garantie ob das wirklich so ist.  Dann würde es pauschal in jedem Spiel top funktionieren.


----------



## DBGTKING (21. August 2018)

Ja schon, aber dafür muss es ja auch ein forderndes spiel sein. Wenn es eines ist was ja auch eine einzelne grafikkarte ohne probleme Packen kann, dann wäre selbst diese technik unnötz gewesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2018)

Jedes aktuelle AAA Spiel braucht 2 Karten für spielbare Frameraten.  Und ich rede noch nicht mal von 4k 144Hz.


----------



## HisN (21. August 2018)

Das stimmt, selbst 5 Jahre alte Games brauchen 3-Way-SLI in FHD um überhaupt 60 FPS zu erreichen.
Da hat er recht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder liegt es nicht doch an was anderem?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2018)

Wie oft willst du diese Bilder eigentlich noch posten? 
...und ja der 4k Screenshot sieht immer noch aus wie Arsch. Mit so einer Grafik will niemand spielen.


----------



## HisN (21. August 2018)

Solange wie Du nicht aufhörst diesen engstirnigen "FAKT" zu wiederholen^^


DU willst so nicht spielen, und projizierst das auf alle anderen User die es gibt.
DU willst so nicht spielen. Das ist alles.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2018)

Ich formuluiere das immer absichtlich so ein bischen provokant, das müsste dir doch mitlerweile aufgefallen sein.


----------



## HisN (21. August 2018)

Genau so wie meine Screenshots provokant sind^^


----------



## HisN (21. August 2018)

Bei Nvidia auf der Seite steht sogar SLI-Link-Ready neben den Link-Bridges ... scheint alles gut zu werden.


----------



## Duke711 (21. August 2018)

Wie war das nochmal, SLI oder MultiGPU ist tot und wird überhaupt nicht mehr unterstützt...


----------



## HisN (21. August 2018)

Warten wir doch mal auf die ersten Benches und reden dann weiter.


----------



## BertRAMbert (22. August 2018)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur die Standard Nvidia 3-Slot und 4-Slot NVLink Brücken für die neuen RTX Grafikkarten gesehen, wird es für zB Wasserkühlung auch 2-Slot Brücken geben?


----------



## Firefox83 (31. August 2018)

kann mir jemand erklären, ob und wie im SLI / Crossfire Betrieb 3Stk. Bildschirme angehängt werden können?

Mein Traum wäre im Keller eine Sim-Racing Spielecken einzurichten, bin aber momentan Ideen am sammeln und die Kosten am checken. Mit einer VR Brille wird's mir nur übel...


----------



## HisN (31. August 2018)

Alle Monis an die erste Karte.
Das ist alles. Die Karte bzw. die Monitore sollten halt passende Anschlüsse mitbringen.
Ansonsten haben aktuelle Karten keine Probleme mit drei Monitoren. Sli oder nicht SLI ist dabei relativ egal, es gibt keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.


----------



## Firefox83 (31. August 2018)

danke. ich gehe aber davon aus, wenn man eine ordentliche Grafikleistung haben will, kommt man nicht drum herum die Grafiklast auf mind. 2 GPUs zu verteilen. Vermutlich mag eine 1080ti 3Stk. FHD Bildschirme anzufeuern, einfach mit passablen Grafik-Settings. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## HisN (31. August 2018)

Das Problem bei Deiner Betrachtung sitzt 30cm vor dem Bildschirm.
Mit seinen Wünschen und Ansprüchen.

Ich kann praktisch jedes Game auf 20 FPS in FHD drücken, dann bräuchte es ein 3-Way-SLI-Setup um in FHD 60 FPS zu erreichen.
Ich kann das gleiche Game aber auch mit 200 FPS in 4K laufen lassen. Ohne das ich die Hardware ändere. Es hängt nur davon ab, was 30cm vor dem Bildschirm zwischen den Ohren passiert (ist nicht bös gemeint, ist nur meine Meinung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will? Du bist der einzige der für sich alleine schlüssig bewerten kann was "ordentliche Grafikleistung" sein soll.
Das hängt alleine davon ab welche Software Du benutzt und wie Du die Regler in der Software einstellst und wie viele FPS Du erreichen möchtest damit "ordentlich" erfüllt ist.

Ich kann auch mein Sim-Ring mit 3x2560x1600er Monitoren (das ist 1,5x UHD) durchaus angemessen mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte befeuern. 3xFHD ist ja nun nicht gerade toll im Zeitalter der 4K-Bildschime. (Ist ja nun mal "nur" 3/4 UHD)

105 FPS in BF1 ... ist das zu wenig?
https://abload.de/img/bf1_2018_08_20_09_32_77c41.jpg

200 FPS in ETS2
https://abload.de/img/eurotrucks2_2018_07_1e7stf.jpg

200 FPS in Elite Dangerous
https://abload.de/img/elitedangerous64_2017m9u1x.jpg


----------



## Firefox83 (31. August 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Deiner Betrachtung sitzt 30cm vor dem Bildschirm.



okey, in dem Fall bin ich nicht damit gemeint, ich sitze mind. 40cm vor der Flimmerkiste.... 

nein, mir ist schon klar, dass das Thema Grafikqualität rein Subjektiv ist. Trotzdem kann oder konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie viel Grafikrechenleistung in so in einer 1080 ti steckt. Darum bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass bei 3 Bildschirme schnell mal eine SLI Kombination notwendig wäre. Aber umso besser, wenn ich für meine Traum Renn-Sim Station nicht zwingend auf zwei oder drei GPU's setzen muss. Gut für's Portemonnaie und aufrüsten kann man im Nachhinein ja immer 

Danke für die Aufklärung !


----------



## HisN (31. August 2018)

Du kannst das Kind ja mal beim Namen nennen.
Welches Game soll denn in 3xFHD mit wie viel FPS in welchen Grafik-Settings laufen damit "ordentlich" gegeben ist?
Dann brauchen wir keine abstrakt-theoretische Disskussion führen


----------



## Firefox83 (31. August 2018)

Nun ja, ich bin leider was Sim Racing angeht völlig nicht mehr im Bilde, was Gut und was Schlecht ist. Vor 10 Jahren bin ich noch mit GTR2 an Online Meisterschaften mitgefahren.
Heute, nach langer Abstinenz, habe ich im Keller wieder viel Platz für eine Männerhöhle und ich träume davon dort eine Sim-Racing Ecke samt Playseat und Lenkrad einrichten zu können. Also meine Frau weiss eigentlich noch von nichts 

Ich glaube das neue Assetto Corsa Competizione soll irgend wie das Mass der Dinge werden... 

edit: 



HisN schrieb:


> Du kannst das Kind ja mal beim Namen nennen.
> Welches Game soll denn in 3xFHD mit wie viel FPS in welchen Grafik-Settings laufen damit "ordentlich" gegeben ist?
> Dann brauchen wir keine abstrakt-theoretische Disskussion führen



meine Wunschvorstellung wäre sicher mind. 3x WQHD mit 144Hz. Aber eben, Traum Wunschvorstellung! Ich würde aber mit kleinen Brötchen anfangen, also nur mit einem WQHD Bildschirm (144Hz) oder sogar mit einem 16:9 /21:9 Bildschirm.


----------



## MaxMax (1. September 2018)

also ich hatte mal  vor langer zeit mal 3x 19" 1280x1024 im surround mode, und danach auch 3x FHD 120 Hz in 3D vision surround mode: mein fazit von damals (war ca. zu gtx 780 Ti zeiten) NIE WIEDER.
die ganze kabelei, der stromverbrauch, die bezelkorrektur, das FOV, dazu brauchst dann das flawless widescreen util, damals gabs das tool noch nicht so wirklich  und man musste selber in den ini dateien umeinandermurksen, das ist vielleicht heute besser. aber meiste zeit wurden bei mir auf den beiden äußeren monitoren nicht mehr als verzerrte wände oder gestreckte wiesen dargestellt und 2x breite schwarze balken im sichtfeld, und dafür den ganzen aufwand?

auch wenn du dir mal die changelog.pdf zu den nvidia treibern anschaust, wirst du immer wieder sehen, dass es probleme mit surround und SLi, oder probleme mit G-sync im surround gibt, oder probleme mit G-sync im SLi im surround mode, oder probleme wenn 3D vision aktiv ist (ok, verwendet eh keiner mehr heutzutage außer mir wahrscheinlich), dann geht SLI wieder nicht etc....

also ich will dir nix dreinreden, und wenn du dir wirklich so ein setup in den keller stellst, um dann wirklich nur ein autorennspiel drauf zockst, und du den rechner, treiber, inidateien alles genau auf das eine spiel alleine optimierst, kanns wahrscheinlich schon eine immersive erfahrung sein, ich für meinen teil han surround abgehakt: ich hab mir einen 34" 21:9 gekauft, und einen einzelnen 27" 1440p für 3D vision. seitdem zocke ich mehr, und konfiguriere weniger


----------



## Firefox83 (1. September 2018)

mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit werde ich auf eine 16:9 oder sogar 21:9 Lösung tendieren, da 3 Stk. Bildschirme auch nicht gerade billig sind.

aber so etwas, wie der kleine Max hier fährt, wäre schon der Hammer.... 

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/O0GTv6iaqn8/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## GEChun (2. September 2018)

Hmm die Gerüchte im Netz häufen sich das mit NVLink ein direkter Memory Zugriff passiert.

Somit wäre es doch durchaus möglich das es schnell genug ist um wirklich die Speicher beider Karten separat zu Betreiben...
Wenn das stimmt wäre das wirklich ein enormer Multi GPU Boost!
2x RTX 2080 = 16GB VRAM

2x RTX 2080TI = 22GB VRAM

Die meisten Gerüchte beziehen sich auf die Quaddro Karten welche bereits NVLink nutzen, hier klappt das ganze wohl schon mit dem verdoppelten Speicher...

Bin echt gespannt wann die ersten Tests da sind!


----------



## blautemple (2. September 2018)

Dafür ist die Anbindung viel zu langsam. 100GB/s ist ein Witz verglichen mit den 600GB/s direkt auf der Karte...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (2. September 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Anbindung viel zu langsam. 100GB/s ist ein Witz verglichen mit den 600GB/s direkt auf der Karte...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja, aber mit Deep Learning Chip welcher durchaus herausfiltert was übertragen werden muss und was besser nicht, möglich wäre es schon.

Also ich finde dann wären 100GB/s doch durchaus genug immerhin 1/6.


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. September 2018)

Wir werden sehen, wie NV-Link performt. 
Mal eine andere Frage: Hat jemand von den SLI oder CF Usern in der BF5 Beta mehr als eine Karte zum laufen bekommen? 
Ich habe es bei meinen Fury X'es mit allen verschiedenen CF-Modi probiert und auch das BF1 Profil versucht. Bei letztem hatte ich lustigerweise die schlechteste Performance: 13 FPS im Hauptmenü inklusive starkem Texturenflimmern. Bei den anderen CF-Modi war es nur gelegentliches Mickroruckeln und Texturenflimmern aber immer noch unspielbar. 
Denkt ihr, dass SLI und Crossfire (also DX11) vom Start weg in BF5 unterstützt werden?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2018)

Also mit SLI + DX11 lief es sehr gut.  Das Spiel braucht aber selbst in 4k extrem viel CPU Power.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. September 2018)

Hallo TheBadFrag,

das freut mich für die SLI Nutzer.  Lief es ohne großartige Anpassungen?
Crossfire-Nutzer schienen wenigstens während der Beta noch in die Röhre zu gucken... Hoffentlich wird sich das mit dem Release von Battlefield 5 ändern. Bitte drückt "uns" die Daumen! 

Teste gerade Metro 2033 und deren Redux Version auf GrillForce für mein Video... das originale 2033er Metro läuft erstaunlicherweise gut mit 4way SLI, ohne große Anpassungen.
Das Metro 2033 Redux hingegen lief OOTB nur mit maximal drei Karten und da war die Last so um die 60% bei den Grillern... Gut, das Spiel kam 2014 raus und nutzt eine auch auf Konsolen optimierte Engine... und das Siel erschien ja auch für PS4 und XBOX One.
Selbst mit Custom SLI-Bits und dadurch vier aktiven Karten so um die 50-50%, maximal 80% Auslastung aber nur AVG 35 FPS.  Beim alten 2033er AVG 80. 
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob enhanced PhysX an oder aus... Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Kann ja kaum sein, dass es zwischen den beiden Versionen so krasse Unterschiede gibt... ich mache doch bestimmt wieder was falsch! 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2018)

Ich hab ansich nur das BF 1 SLI Profil geladen und läuft. Auf der Schneemap gab es nach der 3. oder 4. Runde irgendwann mal ein paar kleine flackernde Texturen aber ansonsten lief es plug+play.

Für die Final gibts bestimmt von Nvidia das Profil direkt im Treiber.


----------



## GEChun (15. September 2018)

Ich bin von Shadow of the Tomb Raider richtig angetan die ganze Zeit sind die GPU´s bei 85-95% Auslastung sogar oft mit Spitzen da läuft es auf 2x 100%... 
Ist ja der Hammer diese Auslastung und Synchronisation... wow!

Spiele sogar nur in:
2560x1440 alle Details mit max. SSAA 4x - Motion Blur aus

Find nur die Texturen ein wenig lala, hat das sonst noch jemand? 
Sind die Texturen auf der GTX 1080Ti auch manchmal matsche?


----------



## HisN (15. September 2018)

DX11 oder DX12?
Die haben ja (wenn man den VRAM-Gebrauch anschaut) auch RICHTIG RICHTIG bei den Texturen "optimiert" .. also das was alle Leute mit 8GB-Grafikkarten so doll geheult haben. Das kommt dabei raus. Jetzt reichen 8GB VRAM aus, aber im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist es halt ein sichtbarer Rückschritt.


----------



## GEChun (15. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> DX11 oder DX12?
> Die haben ja (wenn man den VRAM-Gebrauch anschaut) auch RICHTIG RICHTIG bei den Texturen "optimiert" .. also das was alle Leute mit 8GB-Grafikkarten so doll geheult haben. Das kommt dabei raus. Jetzt reichen 8GB VRAM aus, aber im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist es halt ein sichtbarer Rückschritt.



Spiele aktuell mit DX12 und ja die wichtigen Texturen sind alle hochauflösend z.B. Personen nur die am Rand bzw Wänden find ich matschig... 
Eigentlich schade denn bisher bewegt sich das Game bei 6GB VRam und da geht noch mehr...

Gerade weil die Performance im SLI definitiv stimmt, mit der NVLink Bridge müsste das noch besser laufen ob da wohl dauerhaft 100% Auslastung auf beiden GPUs ist?


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. September 2018)

Ich muss ja zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich keinen Tomb Raider Teil gespielt habe... 
Daher kann ich keine Aussage dazu treffen. Aber es freut mich, dass Multi-GPU unter DX12 hier funktioniert. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Duke711 (15. September 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Spiele aktuell mit DX12 und ja die wichtigen Texturen sind alle hochauflösend z.B. Personen nur die am Rand bzw Wänden find ich matschig...
> Eigentlich schade denn bisher bewegt sich das Game bei 6GB VRam und da geht noch mehr...
> 
> Gerade weil die Performance im SLI definitiv stimmt, mit der NVLink Bridge müsste das noch besser laufen ob da wohl dauerhaft 100% Auslastung auf beiden GPUs ist?



Sind  die Texturen wirklich auf ultra bzw. sehr hoch gestellt? Weil bei mir sind es 8700 MB. Und mehr hat der Vorgänger übrigens auch nicht gebraucht und nein die Texuren sind nicht schlechter geworden.

Nachtrag:

 Ok die spielst in WQHD.


----------



## HisN (15. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder die letzte Texturstufe wurde nicht benutzt, weil zu wenig Vram vorhanden war.


----------



## GEChun (15. September 2018)

Ja, ich Frage wegen der Texturen deshalb weil ich das vermute was HisN geschrieben hat.

@ Duke711

Ja sie sind auf Ultra siehe Anhang.
Ja, es ist WQHD kann dir aber nicht folgen was deine Schlussfolgerung dazu war! 

Von der Performance her bin ich bei den Einstellungen im SLI immer so bei 100 Fps +-10


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Find nur die Texturen ein wenig lala, hat das sonst noch jemand?
> Sind die Texturen auf der GTX 1080Ti auch manchmal matsche?


Also ich finde die ganz ok. Bin im Moment noch auf DX11 unterwegs aber das muss ich schnellstens ändern.  SSD ist bestellt und nächste Woche gibt es erstmal Windows 10.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider mit DX11 gibt nur ~50 FPS mit beiden Karten und ~30FPS mit einer. Das wird wahrscheinlich das erste Spiel sein, wo DX12 wirklich Sinn macht.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich finde die ganz ok. Bin im Moment noch auf DX11 unterwegs aber das muss ich schnellstens ändern.  SSD ist bestellt und nächste Woche gibt es erstmal Windows 10.
> 
> Shadow of the Tomb Raider mit DX11 gibt nur ~50 FPS mit beiden Karten und ~30FPS mit einer. Das wird wahrscheinlich das erste Spiel sein, wo DX12 wirklich Sinn macht.



Ja auf jeden Fall. Mit DX12 sind es durchschnittlich 70 -72 FPS. Ohne FPS Limitender laufen beide GPUs auf 100%.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Oder die letzte Texturstufe wurde nicht benutzt, weil zu wenig Vram vorhanden war.



Naja ob die Anzeige so stimmt, mag ich bzweifeln. Ich kann eine explizite Szene permanent wiederholen, aber die VRAM Ausnutzung ist unterschiedlich und das deutlich. Mal 7300, 7500, oder mal 8700 MB. Von daher kann man die Anzeige auch getrost vergessen. Es werden nicht mehr wie 8 GB sein und Rise of The Tomb Raider hatte keine hochauflösenderen Texturen als der jetzige Teil.


----------



## HisN (16. September 2018)

Hmmm... aber Du berufst Dich doch auf Deine Anzeige. Was ist wenn Deine Anzeige nicht stimmt?
Mehr als auf die Anzeige schielen können wir beide doch gar nicht machen, oder doch?

Und man sieht ja an meinen 133 FPS, das ich da nicht irgendwas noch und nöcher hochgedreht habe, um die Anzeige künstlich hochzutreiben.


----------



## GEChun (16. September 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Naja ob die Anzeige so stimmt, mag ich bzweifeln. Ich kann eine explizite Szene permanten wiederholen, aber die VRAM Ausnutzung ist unterschiedlich und das deutlich. Mal 7300, 7500, oder mal 8700 MB. Von daher kann man die Anzeige auch getrost vergessen. Es werden nicht mehr wie 8 GB sein und Rise of The Tomb Raider hatte keine hochauflösenderen Texturen als der jetztige Teil.



Bist du dir sicher? 
Rise of the Tomb Raider hat erst 1-2 Monate nach dem Release ein High Resolution Textur Pack nachgeliefert bekommen.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Hmmm... aber Du berufst Dich doch auf Deine Anzeige. Was ist wenn Deine Anzeige nicht stimmt?
> Mehr als auf die Anzeige schielen können wir beide doch gar nicht machen, oder doch?
> 
> Und man sieht ja an meinen 133 FPS, das ich da nicht irgendwas noch und nöcher hochgedreht habe, um die Anzeige künstlich hochzutreiben.



Ich berufe mich nicht auf die Anzeige, sondern habe die Texturaufösung von mehreren Modellen, einmal mit 8 GB und dann mit 11 GB getestet. Und wenn diese bei der 8 GB Variante identisch sind, können dem nach 8700 MB nicht stimmen. Wenn meine Anzeige falsch geht, wird das deine ebenfalls. Ist doch der Afterburner mit dem Du das auslesen tust.


----------



## Duke711 (16. September 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?
> Rise of the Tomb Raider hat erst 1-2 Monate nach dem Release ein High Resolution Textur Pack nachgeliefert bekommen.



Ja das wird aber nicht viel ausmachen, das waren vermutlich keine 4K Texturen. Wie auch immer, die Texuren sachen nicht besser aus. Gespielt habe ich damals mit allen Patches + DLC, deutlich nach dem Releasetermin.


----------



## HisN (16. September 2018)

Und mein Screen ist nur ein paar Wochen alt 
Kurz nach Release brauchte ich UHD um 10GB zu knacken


----------



## GEChun (16. September 2018)

Ich bin nach wie vor Skäptisch, ich befürchte echt das ich wegen der 8GB um eine Detailstufe weniger gebracht werde... und via Optionen das gar nicht regeln kann...


----------



## HisN (16. September 2018)

Naja, ich würde eventuell nicht gleich von einer ganzen Stufe ausgehen, denn der Unterschied ist dann doch "drastisch".
Ich hab mal kurz ein Video gemacht. Bitte beachtet: Ich bewege mich da praktisch NULL und das VRAM geht deutlich über 8GB. 
In der Regel ist es ja so: Je mehr man sich durch die Level bewegt, desto voller wird das VRAM. Ich hab mir jetzt auch nicht EXTRA eine Stelle mit hohem VRAM-Gebrauch ausgesucht. Und es ist "nur" FHD. Schalte ich 2xSSAA ein, bin ich sofort oberhalb von 9GB. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGa50ja5oYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GEChun (16. September 2018)

Jo, deswegen ja, ich hab 4x SMAA  an und verbrauche gerade mal 6GB in Shadow of the Tomb Raider, kommt mir echt merkwürdig vor...

Shadow hast du aber nicht HisN oder?


----------



## HisN (16. September 2018)

Lädt gerade .... hab ich Bock drauf  In 8 Minuten kann ich zocken, in 30 Minuten sollte ich im Bett sein.... das geht schief^^
Aber das soll ja laut PCGH keine 8GB brauchen.

So.. die ersten 25 Minuten in WQHD und Ultra/DX12 ... läuft gut. Viel VRAM braucht es nicht. Muss jetzt ins Bettchen. Morgen gibts UHD^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeErC5__HgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Auch in UHD kein signifikant höherer VRAM-Gebrauch. Performance ist sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (17. September 2018)

N1, ja das sieht bei mir sehr ähnlich aus!
VRAM Verbrauch ist auch identisch..

Na, dann... wenn du an der Bombe im ersten Tempel bist siehst du sehr deutlich was ich mit  Texturen meinte... 

Wie läufts bei dir mit SMAA?


----------



## HisN (17. September 2018)

Die Bombe ist wirklich grausam. Versteh ich auch nicht, warum man ein so "hervorgehobenes" Objekt mit so wenig Details ausstattet 
SMAA hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, mir fehlt die Zeit, sitze ja schon wieder im Büro rum.
Also Single-Graka-User werde ich allerdings in 3840x1648 zocken schätze ich .....


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Also Single-Graka-User werde ich allerdings in 3840x1648 zocken schätze ich .....


2x 2080TI schon vorbestellt?  Ich weis es juckt dir in den Fingern. Endlich mal ohne Balken mit anständigen FPS zocken.


----------



## HisN (17. September 2018)

^^
Wenn die 2080TI tatsächlich 50% schneller ist als eine 1080TI ... dann juckt es in meinen Fingern.
Es juckt in meinen Fingern *EINE* anzuschaffen. Denn das ist ja die kleine Menge die jetzt fehlt. Dann wäre ich statt bei 50 FPS in UHD bei 75 FPS wenn wir es mal auf SotTR reduzieren 

Vorbestellt hab ich noch nix. Was wohl ein Glück ist, wenn man sieht das Nvidia A, B und C-Chips liefert.

Das hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBa4RUQ1738

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 fixt mich an^^


----------



## GEChun (17. September 2018)

Ob das Video stimmt, da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher...  

Wir haben immerhin noch nicht den 20! 

Schade eigentlich das DSR noch nicht bei SoTR funzt


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Es juckt in meinen Fingern *EINE* anzuschaffen. Denn das ist ja die kleine Menge die jetzt fehlt. Dann wäre ich statt bei 50 FPS in UHD bei 75 FPS wenn wir es mal auf SotTR reduzieren


Neeeeein falsche Einstellung.  Spätestens wenn Division oder Cyberpunk nächstes Jahr kommt sind die schwarzen Balken wieder da. Außerdem kommt da mit NvLink die perfekte Multi-GPU Lösung.  Nicht das die Lanes deiner CPU noch wegschimmeln, weil da so selten Daten drüber gehen.


----------



## GEChun (17. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neeeeein falsche Einstellung.  Spätestens wenn Division oder Cyberpunk nächstes Jahr kommt sind die schwarzen Balken wieder da. Außerdem kommt da mit NvLink die perfekte Multi-GPU Lösung.  Nicht das die Lanes deiner CPU noch wegschimmeln, weil da so selten Daten drüber gehen.



Naja, also hätte ich keine 2 GPUs wie HisN, dann wär da bei mir eine verdammt verdammt schnelle Festplatte drin, da kannste aber einen drauf lassen! 

Aber stimme zu NVLink gehört getestet,


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2018)

Habe hier in dem Threat schon einen Beitrag dazu geschrieben aber möchte Euch hier auch noch mal fragen:

Ich nehme an das SLI mit 2 Karten von unterschiedlichen Herstellern und Modellen instabiler läuft als wenn es die exakt gleiche Graka ist.
Denkt ihr da ist etwas dran?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/517851-nur-probleme-mit-sli-3.html#post9515262

Ein Youtube Video von Gamers Nexus hat mich darauf gebracht.
YouTube
Denn Shadow of the Tomb Raider funktioniert bei mir z.B. reibungslos mit SLI. Es läuft einfach Bombe nur warum erzählen die dort das es nur Abstürze verursacht?

Da ich nicht denke das die bei Gamers Nexus zu blöd sind ein SLI System aufzubauen und die restliche Hardware nicht für das Problem sorgt und ich das Spiel ausschließe weil ich es bei mir reibungslos sehe.
Bleibt als einziger Unterschied das 2 unterschiedliche Hersteller verwendet werden...


----------



## HisN (22. September 2018)

Mir noch nicht aufgefallen, allerdings waren meine letzten beiden SLI "gleich".
Wobei man ja seit Boost gar keine exakt gleichen Chips mehr bekommt. Selbt die beiden Chips auf meiner alten GTX690 liefen nicht exakt gleich, sondern schon damals mit unterschiedlichem Takt.

Nur EVGA scheint gerne mal ein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen. Da blockiert das Bios gerne mal das SLI mit anderen Karten.


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> 
> Also meine zwei EVGA laufen perfekt.



Genau das ist es ja.

Es sind 2 EVGA die perfekt laufen.

Wenn jetzt eine EVGA und eine ASUS oder z.B. eine MSI mit einer PALIT zusammen laufen sollten, sieht die Welt ganz anders aus...

Also ich halte es für durchaus möglich das bestimmte zusammen Stellungen für BluScreens und Abstürze verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Duke711 (22. September 2018)

Von 65 FPS auf 125 FPS, als eine Skalierung von über 90%, da sieht man mal wie gut das neue SLI nun funktioniert. Mit der 1080 TI sind es nur 55%.


----------



## HisN (22. September 2018)

In was für einem Game? In was für einer Auflösung? In welchem DX?
Und geht das neue SLI jetzt in Batman AK? Oder hast Du da immer noch Grafik-Fehler? Was ist mit Anno2205? Geht da das neue SLI? Oder hast Du immer noch Grafikfehler? Oder ist das "neue" SLI nur für "neue" Games? *g*


----------



## Duke711 (22. September 2018)

Bei Anno braucht man kein SLI und die anderen komischen Spiele kenne ich nicht. Die Rede ist von neuem Tomb Raider.


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2018)

Man müsste mal nen Test machen mit allen GTX 1080Ti oder 2080TI und dann jede mit jeder in ein und dem selben Game testen.

Wäre sehr interessiert was dabei heraus kommt...

Aber ob das irgendwer bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln..., wer hat den schon so viele unterschiedliche Testexemplare von ein und der selben GPU.

Edit:
YouTube

Jayztwocent benutzt auch 2 identische RTX 2080TI und berichtet nicht von Abstürzen in Shadow of the Tomb Raider... 

Scheinbar können zwei unterschiedliche Karten wie im Fall bei GamersNexus, Founders Edition und EVGA ( welche auch die RTX 2080TI SLI testen) wirklich für Systemabstürze sorgen!


----------



## shark75 (22. September 2018)

Falls noch nicht bekannt ist:

RTX 2080Ti SLI - These results are INSANE
YouTube

NVLink RTX 2080 Ti Benchmark: x16/x16 vs. x8 & GTX 1080 Ti SLI
YouTube


----------



## GEChun (22. September 2018)

shark75 schrieb:


> Falls noch nicht bekannt ist:
> 
> RTX 2080Ti SLI - These results are INSANE
> YouTube
> ...



Sind genau die beiden Vids über die ich im Zusammenhang mit Shadow of the Tomb Raider gesprochen habe!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2018)

Also ich habe jetzt auch schon etliche Stunden in Tomb Raider(17 um genau zu sein) und hatte nur einen Bluescreen ganz am Anfang. Seit diesem kleinen Patch läuft das Spiel absolut reibungslos und macht immer min. 60 FPS maxed out. 

Macht richtig Laune diese Horden von Höhlenmenschen mit meinem LMG kurz und klein zu rattern.   Die Waffenhändler in der Gegend machen dank mir den absoluten Rekordumsatz.


----------



## HisN (23. September 2018)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...7862/News/Multi-GPU-Benchmark-NVLink-1265707/

Insgesamt lassen sich die Mehrkosten eines NVLink-Setups nur schwer mit dem praktischen Leistungsgewinn rechtfertigen. Nvidia selbst scheint sich dessen bewusst zu sein und hat in der Vergangenheit auch nur wenig für SLI-Support in Spielen getan. Bei der Pascal-Generation war SLI quasi kein Thema mehr. Passenderweise, wie die Kollegen von Gamers Nexus feststellen, hat Nvidia auch seine Liste der Spiele mit SLI-Unterstützung seit einer Weile nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------



## GEChun (23. September 2018)

Das es da ist, ist trotzdem gut für Multigpugaming insgesamt.

Das NVLink SLI sich aktuell nicht rechnet liegt ja wohl auf der Hand... auf langer sicht wird es wohl günstiger Umsetzbar sein denke ich.

Abwarten in welcher Preis-Region die nächste Gen liegt.


----------



## Agarnesta (30. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seine Karte ist keine Standard Karte, die ist breiter. Die könnte man höchstens mit ner alten Flex Brücke verbinden, wenn man keine gleich breite Karte einbaut.



Danke für deine Hilfe TheBadFrag, endlich habe ich meine zweite MSI GTX 970 Graka.
Ergebnis ist top, auch wenn halt die Performance in Spielen nicht viel ist, sind die Werte über 3DMark 94% höher (3625 mit einer, 7041 mit SLI).


----------



## GEChun (30. September 2018)

Agarnesta schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe TheBadFrag, endlich habe ich meine zweite MSI GTX 970 Graka.
> Ergebnis ist top, auch wenn halt die Performance in Spielen nicht viel ist, sind die Werte über 3DMark 94% höher (3625 mit einer, 7041 mit SLI).



Achte aber bei den 970 darauf das du unter den 3.5GB im VRAM bedarf bleibst.
Hatte selbst 2 und leider fangen beide bei einer höheren Auslastung extremst an Microruckler zu Produzieren...

Leider passiert dies mit anderen Karten die eine normale Anbindung des VRAMs haben nicht so extrem...

Die 970 ist echt ne Katastrophe mit der VRAM Anbindung... vor allem wenn die Karte von alleine schon Microruckler produziert...


----------



## GEChun (3. Oktober 2018)

Hier gibt´s News zur neuen Brücke:

Asus ROG NVLink-Bruecke ist verfuegbar - Tom's Hardware Deutschland

Die von Asus ist sogar schon bald verfügbar!

Bei Caseking kann man sie vorbestellen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde ebenfalls noch warten bis sich bei Team Red mal wieder was tut oder die Vega Karten preislich (noch) attraktiver werden.
Denke, dass ich mit meinen beiden Fury X noch recht gut dastehe. 
Wenn mich die Sehnsucht nach SLI packt, dann muss eben einer meiner alten Computer hervorgeholt werden. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

hat jemand von euch SLI oder CF in CoD BO4 zum laufen gebracht?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Oktober 2018)

Moin, 

Kumpel kriegt seine beiden 2080er nicht zum laufen in BO4

Werde heute mit meinen beiden 1080ti testen, kam noch nicht dazu, bin noch auf Arbeit


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2018)

In der Beta ging SLI einfach out-of-the box ohne Probleme.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Oktober 2018)

Tatsächlich wird mein SLI erkannt und es läuft super, kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## GEChun (12. Oktober 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wird mein SLI erkannt und es läuft super, kann mich nicht beklagen



Dann macht dein Kumpel etwas falsch... hat er 2 unterschiedliche Karten?


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Oktober 2018)

Zwei 2080 Fe direkt von Nvidia

Er macht aber generell was falsch, er meint dass sein Desktop ruckelt und die Performance nicht rüberkommt


Neuster Treiber ist drauf und beide Karten unter wasser


----------



## GEChun (12. Oktober 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Zwei 2080 Fe direkt von Nvidia
> 
> Er macht aber generell was falsch, er meint dass sein Desktop ruckelt und die Performance nicht rüberkommt
> 
> ...



Was für ein Netzteil nutzt er dazu?

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen was alles an diesem hängt.
Das wäre jedenfalls mein erster Verdacht, lastet mal den PC maximal aus, das System hängt sich auf und startet neu wenn das Netzteil zu wenig leistet.
Kann aber auch gerade so an der Grenze liegen ohne das er abschmiert.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Oktober 2018)

Verbaut ist ein übertakteter 5930

32gb RAM

Netzteil ein ax860i


Meine beiden 1080ti kommen doch auch mit dem 850w NT klar oder saufen die 2080er soviel? Oder kommt's echt von der CPU?



Alles wassergekühlt


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal als Anhaltspunkt ein 5960X mit *einer* 2080TI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (13. Oktober 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Verbaut ist ein übertakteter 5930
> 
> 32gb RAM
> 
> ...



Ist ja erst mal nur ein verdacht von mir, aber 5960x im OC?
32GB RAM mit 4 oder 8 modulen?
Wie viele Festplatten, Laufwerke etc?
Die wakü ist denk ich auch an dem Kreislauf dran oder?

Sofern die CPU im OC ist und ihr noch mehr verbaut habt.. sagen wir mal wenn ich so interpretiere das eine GTX 180-200w frisst und ihr auch bei etwa 660w mit einer liegt, dann seit ihr mit 2 bei 800-860w. 

Bei 800-840w läuft im Windows der Rechner dann übrigens einwandfrei, auch bei allen grafischen Anforderungen die sehr sehr anspruchslos sind.
Erst wenn ihr wirklich ans max geht läufts dann nicht mehr oder startet neu.. 
Kenn ich aus damaliger Erfahrung


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Oktober 2018)

Laut Corsair Link Software liegt er bei Last bei 650w, kommt auch ca. Hin

Mein system.liegt ja auch in dem Bereich

RAM Riegel sind 4stk

Ohne SLI keine Probleme

Der PC ruckelt ja im Desktop Betrieb schon bei aktivierten sli


Meine ti's liefen damals auch mit einem E10 500w... Halt nur im Desktop  Spiel an - alles schwarz


----------



## GEChun (13. Oktober 2018)

Was aber wiederum den verdacht erhärtet, mit einer Karte weniger keine Probleme...

Wenn beide Karten einzeln gut funktionieren dann haben diese ja nichts.
Da der Rechner also CPU, RAM, Mainboard Festplatte mit einer Graka gut läuft,
bleibt im Umkehrschluss nur noch das Netzteil...

Tausch mal das Kabel mit denen du die 2te Graka angeschlossen hast..

Vl zeigt er dir auch nur 650W an weil er die zweite Graka gar nicht wirklich mit einbindet da es ihm schon zu wenig ist..
Wie viel zeigt er denn mit einer Karte an?

Bzw. kann der PC überhaupt so viel Strom ziehen?
Wie sieht die Verkabelung vor dem PC aus?

Nur so nebenbei, wie viele PCIe Lanes werden beiden Karten zugeteilt?


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Oktober 2018)

er schaut heute Abend ob beide mit x16 laufen oder iwas probleme bereitet, hatte schon den verdacht dass die m2 sich lanes klaut, aber die steckt auf einem x8

Sein Mainboard ist ein Asus Rampage 5 Extreme


----------



## GEChun (13. Oktober 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> er schaut heute Abend ob beide mit x16 laufen oder iwas probleme bereitet, hatte schon den verdacht dass die m2 sich lanes klaut, aber die steckt auf einem x8
> 
> Sein Mainboard ist ein Asus Rampage 5 Extreme



Naja das Rampage bietet eigentlich genügend Ressourcen:

[Sammelthread] Asus Rampage V Extreme X99

Mein Stromverbrauch mit beiden Grakas liegt übrigens bei genau 848W, wenn ich alles anschmeiße Prime und Furmark benche und alles auf 100% sich dreht und Pumpt.
Bei Taktrate von 4,1Ghz

Würd mich mal interessieren was die Corsair Software mir anzeigt muss das mal mit der Testen..


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Oktober 2018)

ich komme im äußersten Worstcase auf 790W am Strommessgerät

Nun gut, ich hab jetzt auch "nur" eine 105W CPU ohne OC

Kumpel lässt heut abend mal Prime und Furmark laufen, 3DMArk auch, dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo TheBadFrag, hallo _Berge_,

danke für eure Antworten. Anscheinend schauen Crossfire-Nutzer wieder in die Röhre... 


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## GEChun (13. Oktober 2018)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo TheBadFrag, hallo _Berge_,
> 
> danke für eure Antworten. Anscheinend schauen Crossfire-Nutzer wieder in die Röhre...
> 
> ...



Ja, Crossfire ist wirklich nur was für absolute Fanboys... 
Damals hab ich und nen Kumpel nen Lappy gekauft er mit Crossfire ich mit SLI... und er konnte sehr oft net mit zocken... wo och noch SLI Support hatte ging bei ihm nix...

Aber versteh AMD da schon die müssen erst mal potente Single GPUs bringen bevor die wieder mehr Ressourcen für so etwas über haben... leider..


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht warum AMD sich da keine Mühe gibt. Hätten die eine 1A mGPU Unterstützung, würden die auch deutlich mehr verkaufen. Für mich ist AMD im Moment nicht mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Derber-Shit (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich stimme TheBadFrag zu,

AMD sollte gerade in dieser Zeit in seinem Software-Department Crossfire/Mutli-GPU wieder pushen, um Vega wenigstens etwas näher heranzubringen an Pascal und die Verkäufe etwas anzukurbeln bis die nächste Architektur marktreif wird. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Oktober 2018)

Stimmt absolut. AMD hat zwar jede Menge Rohleistung in den chips, bekommt die aber nicht richtig in Performance umgesetzt. Aktuelles Beispiel: meine neue 1050TI bringt in ETS2 bei gleichen settings gleiche Framerate wie R9 390.
Da muß AMD mal was ändern.


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2018)

Nicht das Du in beiden Fällen jämmerlich im CPU Limit hängst, und es nur nicht gemerkt hast.
Ich hänge selbst in 7600*1600 und bei 4,5Ghz mit ETS in Italiens Städten sowas von im Cpu Limit.

Schau Dir die Auslastung der Graka an. Die langweilt sich.

http://abload.de/img/eurotrucks2_2018_07_1gxsgi.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2018)

LOL nen Singlecore Spiel.  Haben die Entwickler da noch P4 rumstehen oder wat? Sind mit der Programmierung ja nur ca. 15 Jahre hinter der Zeit. Das wird schon noch!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Oktober 2018)

Was ist denn mit deinem System los, HisN? Bei mir läuft ETS2 auf 4 Kernen mit jeweils 30-80% Auslastung. Nutzt gemäß LOG auch 4 Threats. Was sagt deine Log?


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2018)

Keinen Plan, ich sehe es an der Auslastung der Graka.
Deutschland ist noch relativ gut optimiert, da gehen die FPS in den Städten nicht so weit runter. 
Aber Italien, in oder in der Nähe der Städte ... da gehts dann abwärts.

Deshalb war ja meine Frage ... wie sieht die Auslastung Deiner Graka aus?
Graka voll ausgelastet: CPU schnell genug um die Graka mit Daten zu versorgen.
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU nicht schnell genug um die Graka mit Daten zu versorgen.
Ganz ohne auch nur in ein Log schauen zu müssen. Wobei man am lahmen Haswell-Turbo von meinem 16-Ender ja eigentlich alles sehen kann^^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sieht´s so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hin und wieder ist ein Treat auf CPU1 bei 100% und bremst dann etwas. Aber meistens liegt die Auslastung von CPU und GPU so wie im Bild. Das ist mit ProMods auf der A7 Richtung Süden kurz vor Hamburg. Auf der SCS-Map kann ich sogar noch reshade nutzen.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2018)

Ick seh schon, meine Graka ist einfach zu fix^^


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2018)

Das Internet sagt das es 2016 noch nicht ging^^
Aber ganz ehrlich ... wenn ich mit einer 1080TI schon mehr FPS habe in 7600x1600 als Du in 5000x1050 ... wozu dann SLI? Ganz ehrlich. Da kauf ich mir keine zweite "alte" sondern eine neue Graka


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Oktober 2018)

Im Zweifel hier mal nachfragen. Die Devs antworten auch dort im Forum - speziell auf Fachfragen.


----------



## GEChun (21. Oktober 2018)

Neue Grafikkarten welche die aktuellen Vega ersetzen sind von AMD erst nächstes Jahr zu erwarten oder?

Sind eigentlich noch Crossfire Nutzer mit aktuellen Karten hier unterwegs? 

Mich würden schon aktuelle Erfahrungen mit Crossfire interessieren!


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Oktober 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Neue Grafikkarten welche die aktuellen Vega ersetzen sind von AMD erst nächstes Jahr zu erwarten oder?
> 
> Sind eigentlich noch Crossfire Nutzer mit aktuellen Karten hier unterwegs?
> 
> Mich würden schon aktuelle Erfahrungen mit Crossfire interessieren!



Hier!  Wenn dir meine Radeon R9 Fury X neu genug sind. 
Aktuell erleben wir Crossfire-Nutzer eine ziemliche Durststrecke... Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens das kommende Battliefield für Crossfire optimiert sein wird. 

Ob kommendes jahr bereits ein Nachfolger der aktuellen Vega Karten erscheinen wird... bezweifle ich (oder ich bin nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand). Das Vega-refresh soll ja nur für die FirePro Serie erscheinen, nicht als Radeon. Aber mal schauen, was AMD da (hoffentlich) noch heißes im Feuer hat! 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (22. Oktober 2018)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hier!  Wenn dir meine Radeon R9 Fury X neu genug sind.
> Aktuell erleben wir Crossfire-Nutzer eine ziemliche Durststrecke... Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens das kommende Battliefield für Crossfire optimiert sein wird.
> 
> Ob kommendes jahr bereits ein Nachfolger der aktuellen Vega Karten erscheinen wird... bezweifle ich (oder ich bin nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand). Das Vega-refresh soll ja nur für die FirePro Serie erscheinen, nicht als Radeon. Aber mal schauen, was AMD da (hoffentlich) noch heißes im Feuer hat!
> ...



Wie siehts mit Shadow of the Tomb Raider aus?

Mich interessiert AMD umso mehr aktuell, Nvidia hat ne absolute schlapp Phase in meinen Augen. 
Irgendwie hinterfrage ich das immer mehr, aktuell Nvidia zu kaufen ist in meinen Augen echt das Geld nicht wert.

Klar SLI ist deutlich besser als Crossfire aber da ich eh nur Tripple A Spiele Zocke könnte Crossfire echt ne Überlegung wert sein. Vorrausgesetzt die nächsten AMD Karten können auch Raytracing, angekündigt für den Pro Markt war es ja schon bei AMD...


Nur es müssen halt besser Karten als die Vega 64 kommen, leichter Performance + auf 1080TI Noveau mit mehr VRAM und AMD hätte mich aktuell sofort als Kunden.

Und das sage ich als Jahrelanger Nvidia Stammkunde


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo CEChun,

ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen neuren Tomb Raider gespielt, tut mir leid. Besitze auch keines der Spiele. 
CoD BO4 hat momentan mal keine Unterstützung, Battlefield 5 bekommt sie hoffentlich. 

Der Nutzer Ralle@ hat ebenfalls ein Crossfire Gespann aus zwei Vega 64 liquid und hat einen Test über seine Crossfire Erfahrung geschrieben.
Er (oder sie) berichtet, dass Shadow of the Tomb Raider in Testszenario nicht gelaufen ist. Der Test ist mittlerweile aber auch mehrere Wochen alt, vielleicht hat sich bis dato was getan am Spiel - gerade unter DX12. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Wenn du noch was getestet haben möchtest, sag bescheid. Wenn ich's habe, teste ich es. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (23. Oktober 2018)

Crossfire funktioniert doch auch noch mit super günstigen Grakas oder?

Kann ich ja selbst alles testen mit 2 günstigen, dann hab ich wenigstens schon mal die Gewissheit ob meine Games mit Profilen ausgestattet bzw. die Games Profile haben.


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2018)

Im NV-Treiber kann man ja nachschauen ob und was für ein Profil hinterlegt ist.
Gibts die Möglichkeit bei AMD nicht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2018)

Nvidia liefert aber selber kein Profil für alle UE4 Spiele, obwohl die super mit SLI laufen. Da würden dann eine Menge fehlen, die aber ansich funktionieren.


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2018)

Die Jungs von NV sind in der Regel nicht dämlich, die haben bestimmt einen Grund dafür. In der Regel sind das Grafik-Glitches die man bekommt.


----------



## GEChun (23. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Im NV-Treiber kann man ja nachschauen ob und was für ein Profil hinterlegt ist.
> Gibts die Möglichkeit bei AMD nicht?



Das müsste jemand mal machen der AMD Karten hat...

Hab zwar schon ein paar Listen online gefunden aber irgendwie bezweifle ich deren Wahrheitsgehalt.
Da stehen auch Titel wie Batman Arkham City, Elex oder Fallout mit Crossfire Profil drin... 

Wieder spricht sich irgendwie mit dem was man hier so über Crossfire im Forum liest...

@TheBadFrag aktuell bin ich in Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Overwatch
Über Shadow konnte ich auch noch nichts finden..

Wenn AMD wirklich Dezember/Januar was herausbringt was schneller als die Vega 64 ist, hätt ich schon Lust mal in so ein Duales System zu investieren auch wenn ich von Crossfire in Games weniger halte...

Und in VMware oder für die Compute Power kann ich die Karten genau so gut gebrauchen wie meine GTX 1080 nur da wären Sie halt ordentlich schneller...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Jungs von NV sind in der Regel nicht dämlich, die haben bestimmt einen Grund dafür. In der Regel sind das Grafik-Glitches die man bekommt.


Also ich hab in meiner Konfiguration keine Probleme. Das Profil war ja auch mal offiziell von Nvidia.


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht drückt ja der Entwickler nicht genug an die grünen ab


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2018)

Das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo GEChun,

man kann, wie bei Nvidia auch, ein alternatives Anwendungsprofil für eine Anwendung festlegen. Wenn es dich interessiert kann ich versuchen, die aktuelle "Liste" per Screenshot festzuhalten und diese dann hier veröffentlichen (RSAE 18.10.1).
Crossfire sollte auch noch mit Mittelklasse-Karten laufen, ja. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Cleriker (31. Oktober 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Das müsste jemand mal machen der AMD Karten hat...
> 
> Hab zwar schon ein paar Listen online gefunden aber irgendwie bezweifle ich deren Wahrheitsgehalt.
> Da stehen auch Titel wie Batman Arkham City, Elex oder Fallout mit Crossfire Profil drin...
> ...



Bei batman weiß ich es nicht. Elex ubd Fallout laufen aber im crossfire sowohl mit zwei 7970ern wie auch zwei Fury-X. 
Ist allerdings schon ein paar Monate her, dass ich das verbaut hatte. Demnach gilt das nicht unbedingt für den aktuellen Patchstand Der Spiele.

Warum hältst du davon in games weniger? Ich bin hauptsächlich deswegen damals von sli zu cf gewechselt. Allgemein geht es da aber immer hin und her. Mal ist der eine vorn und mal der andere.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (31. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei batman weiß ich es nicht. Elex ubd Fallout laufen aber im crossfire sowohl mit zwei 7970ern wie auch zwei Fury-X.
> Ist allerdings schon ein paar Monate her, dass ich das verbaut hatte. Demnach gilt das nicht unbedingt für den aktuellen Patchstand Der Spiele.
> 
> Warum hältst du davon in games weniger? Ich bin hauptsächlich deswegen damals von sli zu cf gewechselt. Allgemein geht es da aber immer hin und her. Mal ist der eine vorn und mal der andere.
> ...



Wegen der Kommunikation beider GPUs. Der weg über eine Brücke ist halt kurzer als der über den PCIe Bus... und da kommt es auf jede Ns an. 

Aber Nvidia läuft ja gerade Amok mit den Preisen. Bin ziemlich abgeschreckt...


----------



## _Berge_ (31. Oktober 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> ich komme im äußersten Worstcase auf 790W am Strommessgerät
> 
> Nun gut, ich hab jetzt auch "nur" eine 105W CPU ohne OC
> 
> Kumpel lässt heut abend mal Prime und Furmark laufen, 3DMArk auch, dann sehen wir mal weiter



So besagter Kumpel hat jetzt sein System erneut aufgesetzt, 

Desktop und Spiele wie GTA 5 und BF 1 u. 4 laufen ohne Probleme, einzig und allein Black Ops 4 ruckelt wie sau bei ihm, wo es bei mir sauber läuft (HB Bridge VS. NVLink)

Kann NVLink hier echt die Ursache sein?


----------



## DJ_Michii (8. November 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> So besagter Kumpel hat jetzt sein System erneut aufgesetzt,
> 
> Desktop und Spiele wie GTA 5 und BF 1 u. 4 laufen ohne Probleme, einzig und allein Black Ops 4 ruckelt wie sau bei ihm, wo es bei mir sauber läuft (HB Bridge VS. NVLink)
> 
> Kann NVLink hier echt die Ursache sein?



Bei mir läuft Black ops 4 ohne probleme mit NV Link (2x 2080 Ti) der Trick ist es, im Treiber ABR 2 zu nehmen und nicht wie von Nvidia das vorgegebende ABR 1 profil.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. November 2018)

Moin, was ist ABR 1 / 2 und wo im Treiber find ich die Einstellung?


----------



## HisN (9. November 2018)

AFR1 und 2

Und ich würde das über den Inspector lösen.

inspector sli afr - Google-Suche


----------



## _Berge_ (9. November 2018)

Ah okay, hab das Mal weitergegeben das er das Mal testet

Danke dir schonmal


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2018)

Hier ist mein SLI Profil für Overkill's The Walking Dead.  Bei mir sind beide Karten immer maxed out 100%, Grafikfehler habe ich noch keine gesehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ_Michii (14. November 2018)

Gibts schon ein Weg SLI zu erzwingen bei Battlefield V DX12 für RTX ??? da geht leider das Battlefield 1 Profil nicht.


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

Wie? Was? RTX und SLI geht nicht gleichzeitig? Dachte für jedes AAA-Game ist SLI-Support immer gegeben^^


----------



## DJ_Michii (14. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Wie? Was? RTX und SLI geht nicht gleichzeitig? Dachte für jedes AAA-Game ist SLI-Support immer gegeben^^



Wird es auch, aber das Profil ist derzeit noch nicht fertig laut [FONT=&quot]Offizielles SLI für BFV ist aber auch zurzeit in Arbeit bei nvidia, laut der aussage eines Mitarbeiters kann dies noch eine weile dauern.[/FONT]


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

Das ist nur ne Spitze gegen einige User hier 
Sorry.


----------



## DJ_Michii (14. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Das ist nur ne Spitze gegen einige User hier
> Sorry.



Wenn du nur Provozieren willst, was machst du dann in einem Forum?

DX11 läuft bereits mit SLI sehr gut, mit dem alten Battlefield 1 Profil.

sobald man aber DX12 aktiviert, wird SLI nicht mehr erkannt, steht aber auch ingame da, das es aktuell noch nicht unterstützt wird. 
Aber hätte ja sein können das ein schlauer Fuchs hier schon einen Weg gefunden hat, hätte gerne RTX ON mit SLI getestet heute schon, ohne SLI aber immerhin 60-80fps alles ULTRA auf WQHD. 

Deutlich besser als viele behauptet haben von wegen keine 60fps unter FULL HD.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. November 2018)

DJ_Michii schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Provozieren willst, was machst du dann in einem Forum?
> 
> DX11 läuft bereits mit SLI sehr gut, mit dem alten Battlefield 1 Profil.
> 
> ...



Das ist HisN wie er leibt und lebt  

Gewöhn dich dran, er ist eben direkt

BTW. danke euch beiden, beim Kumpel läuft nun auch Black Ops 4 im SLI mit den beiden RTX


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

@ DJ_Michii

Ist doch nen Forum und kein Google das man mit ganzen Sätzen füttern kann.
D.h. jemand hier hat die Behauptung gebracht, das es für jedes AAA-Game zum Release ein SLI-Profil gibt. 
Und ich stoße jetzt gerade die alte Diskussion wieder an. Wenn Du das provozieren nennst .. bitte.
Du bist eher der Google-Typ, wenn ich da an Deinen letzten Thread denke.
Danke Forum, dass ihr für mich Arbeitet, aber dafür dem Forum was zurückgeben. Wozu. Ist doch ein Forum.. Also ein Google für ganze Sätze.

@Topic
Erinnert mich halt an Division.
Für DX11 gabs ein Profil, für DX12 nicht. Und keinen hats gestört. Alle haben erzählt dass es doch kein Problem wäre. Benutzt man halt DX12 nicht. Mich hat das damals genervt, besonders als irgend ein Patch die Auslastung der beiden Grafikkarten von 90% auf 60% gedrückt hat.

Und jetzt bei BF5 ist alles anders


----------



## DJ_Michii (14. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> @ DJ_Michii
> 
> Ist doch nen Forum und kein Google das man mit ganzen Sätzen füttern kann.
> D.h. jemand hier hat die Behauptung gebracht, das es für jedes AAA-Game zum Release ein SLI-Profil gibt.
> ...



Ach darum geht es dir noch, das ich für dich Geld ausgebe um was zu testen was du wissen wolltest, nö, muss ich nicht, werde ich nicht, das Messgerät hast mir ja auch nicht zukommen lassen geschweige denn die 10€ um eins zu kaufen.
Wenn du das nicht in dein Hirn bekommst, dein Problem, nicht meins. 
Und ich lasse mir ganz bestimmt von dir nicht sagen was ich zu tun habe und was nicht und vorallem nicht wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe, kapiesch?! 

Und BTW:
Dem netten da oben hab ich ja auch den Tipp gegeben mit dem anderen Profil für Black Ops 4 und es geht nun bei ihm, also erzähle nicht das ich nicht zurückgebe. 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Das ist HisN wie er leibt und lebt
> 
> Gewöhn dich dran, er ist eben direkt
> 
> BTW. danke euch beiden, beim Kumpel läuft nun auch Black Ops 4 im SLI mit den beiden RTX




Es wird immer Menschen im Leben geben die einem nicht Sympatisch sein werden, HisN ist in meinen Augen einer davon.


----------



## DJ_Michii (14. November 2018)

#Kaputt


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2018)

Ich würde ja gern versuchen dir was zu basteln damit RTX und SLI geht, mir fehlen dazu nur leider 2x 2080 Ti und BF V.


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

Ach komm schon^^
Es ist an der Zeit 

Ich hab in BF1 lächerliche 6h auf der Uhr ... ist einfach nicht mehr mein Game. Deshalb kann ich so gut lästern über BF5^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2018)

Ich würde niemals in meinem Leben irgendein Spiel vorbestellen, egal was es als Bonus gibt.  Diese Abo Kagge von EA mache ich auch nicht mit. Da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage. 

...btw BF 1 habe ich ganz gut Stunden auf der Uhr. Ist nen gutes Spiel.


----------



## Korniee (16. November 2018)

Moin wollte Mal nachfragen wer den schon Crossfire zum laufen gebracht hat in bf5... Ich habe zwei Vegas64 Nitro+ H2O  und habe schon alles versucht dx11 und dx12 eigenes Profil Beta Treiber ... Aber bis jetzt alles erfolglos ... Was komisch ist das die GPU2 angesprochen wird aber die Video Ausgaben über die GPU1 erfolgt...


----------



## HisN (16. November 2018)

Korniee schrieb:


> aber die Video Ausgaben über die GPU1 erfolgt...



Ist das nicht immer so?
Sowohl bei NV wie auch bei AMD funktioniert im Verbund nur noch die Videoausgabe der 1. Graka. Sie fungiert als Frame-Buffer für das Bild der 2. Graka.


----------



## Korniee (16. November 2018)

Ja das ist mir klar ...aber CF funktioniert nicht es ist nur die GPU2 die Auslastung hat....


----------



## Korniee (16. November 2018)

Aso zb bei bf1 ganz normal laufen beide bei 60-70pro Auslastung und stabilen fps


----------



## Korniee (16. November 2018)

Nicht dein Ernst... Ich habe aber schon Videos gesehen bei denen CF in bf5 Alpha oder bei der Beta gestet wurden ist


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. November 2018)

Hallo Korniee,

hier ist ebenfalls ein Crossfire Nutzer (R9 Fury X). Habe in der Battlefield Beta kein Crossfire zum laufen bekommen. Hatte gehofft, dass in der finalen Version Crossfire Untersützung erfolgt aber leider scheint dem wohl nicht so - zumindest bislang. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sobald wie möglich ein Patch erscheint: entweder per DX12 von Dice oder von AMD als DX11 Profil. 

Normalerweise kommt das Bild aus der 1. Grakfikkarte - egal, ob Crossfire funktioniert, oder nicht. Mein Monitor hängt auch an der oberen Grafikkarte. 


Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Korniee (16. November 2018)

Ja das ist auch nicht mein aufhänger ... Aber warum gerade GPU2 die Last trägt und nicht GPU 1


----------



## GEChun (16. November 2018)

Korniee schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch nicht mein aufhänger ... Aber warum gerade GPU2 die Last trägt und nicht GPU 1



Heißt doch nur das dein Crossfire an ist, nur wegen fehlender Optimierung arbeitet halt nur eine GPU. Welche das jetzt macht ist ja egal..


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. November 2018)

@Korniee,

das hatte ich auch mal gehabt. Gelöst hatte ich es (anscheinend), indem ich beide GPU's im Slot vertauscht habe. Hatte damals mein Gehäuse gewechselt und vielleicht die Karten beim Einbau vertauscht. Eigentlich sollte das ja keine Probleme bereiten aber... wer weiß... 
Vielleicht probierst du es mal mit einer Neuinstallation des Treibers. 
Crossfire nur kurz abschalten und wieder anschalten hatte mir damals nicht geholfen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. November 2018)

Hallo nochmal,

ich kann jetzt nochmal für alle Crossfire Jungs bestätigen, dass nach derzeitigem Stand Crossfire in Battlefield V mit aktuellem Treiber (18.11.2) nicht funktioniert. 
Alles probiert: DX11 mit allen Treibermodi und dem BF1-Profil, DX12 stürzt im Hauptmenü ab.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## HisN (26. November 2018)

Wenn ich das hier lese

Notiz - GeForce 417.01 WHQL: Ohne 4K60-Fehler und fuer Darksiders 3 optimiert | ComputerBase Forum

dann haben wohl nicht nur die CF-Jünger ein Problem Derber-Shit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2018)

Also bei mir läuft BF V in DX11 sehr gut, kann mich nicht beklagen. 

Habe jetzt schon 22 Stunden auf dem Zähler und mein 42er freigespielt. BRRRRT BRRRT BRRRRT Tommys sägen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. November 2018)

@HisN

Danke für den Hinweis. Schade, dass beide Parteien da ein Problem haben... #MakeMultiGpuGreatAgain

@TheBadFrag:

Dann dir schonmal viel Erfolg - Spaß hast du ja bereits. 

Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Nobbis (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Freunde der Bildschirmgruppen.

Ich werde gerade von einem Kumpel gefragt, wo man die manuelle Bezel Korrektur einstellen kann. Ich habs leider nicht im Kopf und er findet den Button nicht. 

Wo kann man Bezel Korrektur im aktuellen Adrenalin finden?


Grüße


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2018)

Hm, Ich hab schon seit fast zwei Jahren kein eyefinity mehr. Wenn du den Treiber öffnest, hast du dann am unteren Rand des Fensters den Button eyefinity?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nobbis (11. Dezember 2018)

Ja der Button ist da, aber es gibt keinen Button für die manuelle Bezel Korrektur. Er hat mir ein Foto geschickt, ansich läuft es ja, aber leider ohne korrekte Bezeleinstellung. 

Da wird wahrscheinlich nur die komplette Treiberneuinstallation helfen, aber ich schaue vorher bei mir nochmal nach, bin nur leider gerade fern des Rechners.


----------



## Nobbis (15. Dezember 2018)

Hat sich erledigt, ich habe es selbst heraus bekommen.


----------



## Benji21 (16. Dezember 2018)

Moin, hatte jemand schonmal folgendes Problem? Starte den PC mit beiden RX Vega 56 Pulse, alles schick. Treiber drüber etc., funktioniert. Schalte ich den PC aus und wieder an fährt er hoch, in Windows angekommen schaltet sich die untere (sekundäre) Karte aber ab und der Monitor wird schwarz. Lässt sich auch nicht dazu überreden auf die primäre Karte umzuschalten. Baue ich die eine aus läuft der PC logischerweise 1a...


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Benji21,

wie ich sehe besitzt zu zwei Monitore. Sind beide in der oberen Grafikkarte eingesteckt? Das Abschalten der Karte ist gewollt (Stromsparmodus der zweiten Karte), jedoch nicht ein Ausschalten der Bildschirme. Gehen beide aus oder nur einer?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Benji21 (16. Dezember 2018)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo Benji21,
> 
> wie ich sehe besitzt zu zwei Monitore. Sind beide in der oberen Grafikkarte eingesteckt? Das Abschalten der Karte ist gewollt (Stromsparmodus der zweiten Karte), jedoch nicht ein Ausschalten der Bildschirme. Gehen beide aus oder nur einer?
> 
> ...



Der LG ist momentan garnicht angeschlossen, läuft alles über den Samsung. Um den LG wieder zu nutzen brauche ich nen neuen Halter der mit 34 Zoll klar kommt ohne dass der direkt nach links oder rechts kippt.

Angeschlossen ist der Samsung über DP.

Hatte das Problem vor ein paar Wochen schon mal, da allerdings mit zwei Asus Strix RX Vega 56. Davor zwei 1070ti und die liefen anstandslos... waren auch verschiedene Treiberversionen, denke eher dass es irgendwo an einer Einstellung liegen könnte die mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht (nicht mal unbedingt im Treiber).


----------



## HisN (17. Dezember 2018)

Öhm ... wenn die 2. Karte abschaltet und der Monitor schwarz wird, dann hört sich das so an, als würde der Monitor an der 2. Karte hängen.
Bei SLI und CF funktionieren aber doch nur die Monitore an der 1. Karte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2018)

Also bei mir laufen Monitore problemlos über die 2. Karte. Das sollte bei SLI kein Problem sein. Aus Performancegründen würde ich wenn es geht aber alle an die 1. Karte hängen.


----------



## HisN (17. Dezember 2018)

Hmm... muss dann wohl nach meiner Zeit "geupdated" worden sein. Kenne das noch so das im CF/SLI-Betrieb kein Monitor an der 2. Karte geht.

Selbst wenn ich gewollt hätte, hätte ich die Monitore nicht aktivieren können, die an der 2. Karte hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu war es nötig SLI abzuschalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2018)

Du bist wirklich nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.


----------



## HisN (17. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst nicht ungefähr eingrenzen wann das geändert wurde?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2018)

Ne, leider nicht.  Ich meine mit meinen GTX 1080 non-Ti ging das auch schon, bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher. Ich glaube das ging seit der HB-Bridge.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2018)

Bei CF ging das auch schonmal, allerdings in Abhängigkeit vom gewählten CF-Modus und hab ich nur zufällig bemerkt. Das war irgendwo zwischen HD6870 und HD7970. Wie das jetzt ist weiß ich aber nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derber-Shit (18. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei CF ging das auch schonmal, allerdings in Abhängigkeit vom gewählten CF-Modus und hab ich nur zufällig bemerkt. Das war irgendwo zwischen HD6870 und HD7970. Wie das jetzt ist weiß ich aber nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Stimmt, aber war das nicht schon zu Zeiten der HD5870 Eyefinity Edition? Wo man dann zwei Karten zusammenschalten konnte und dann 12 DP-Ausgänge zur Verfügung hatte?
Nächste Woche kann ich es für uns selbst nochmal testen (2. Monitor incoming), dann hänge ich den mal testweise an die untere Karte. 


Anderes Thema:
Wenn hier noch ein anderer Crossfire-Nutzer unterwegs ist (und Crysis Wars besitzt): Kann derjenige mal testen, ob Crysis Wars (in DX9 und DX10) auch mit Crossfire ruckelt wie verrückt? 
Bei meinen beiden Fury X tut es das mit Treiberversion 18.12.1.1. Lustigerweise hat mein Slave-PC mit einer HD4870X2 und 15.7.1 gar keine Probleme. Da läuft Crysis Wars wie gebuttert. 
Ist das hier etwa eine der (für mich seltenen) Fälle, in denen ein alter PC mit alten Treibern der Moderne vorzuziehen ist? 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Cleriker (18. Dezember 2018)

Das war damals ja das komische. Die 5870 mit DP konnte das. Die 6870 und 6970 auch, aber nur wenn ausschließlich DP genutzt wird. Hat man aber ausschließlich DVI Monis angeschlossen, musste man die Reihenfolge beachten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (30. Dezember 2018)

Wollte mir mal Assasins Creed Odyssey angucken, hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt das SLI nicht wirklich funzt...

Was mich jetzt aber verwundert, wenn ich die Benchmarks durchlaufen lasse:
(2560x1440) Max Details, ohne DSR

SLI Aus: ~46 Fps
SLI An: ~ 52 Fps

Klar das ist jetzt nicht der Boost den man sich erhofft die Taktraten passen auch nicht unter SLI:

GPU 1 = ~1911Mhz
GPU 2 = 1638Mhz

Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit das außerhalb des Spiels noch etwas anzupassen?
SLI Profile hab ich noch keins gefunden..

Darüber hinaus welches ist der Nvidia Treiber für Assasins Creed Odyssey?
Hab noch den 399,24 installiert. 

Da es ja mit Release der Turing GPUs offensichtlich zu einer Leistungsreduzierung unter Pascal gekommen ist, keine Ahnung ob das die Performance wieder auf dem altem Niveau liegt.

(Selbst bei die Siedler 3 & 4 takten beide GPUs gleich, hab die History Collection auch!  )

Hat sich eh erstmal erledigt... SLI aufgelöst!
Bäh zocken mit einer GPU... ist ja ekelhaft!


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
Habe eine Frage Hab ein Setup mit 4 Monitoren 3x27Zoll 1920×1080 Und Einen Ultrawide 34Zoll diese Laufen auf einer Rx vega 64 asus strix nun meine Frage wenn ich zvsp. The Forest auf 3 Bildschirmen spiele dann wird die Grafikarte wirklich sehr heiß mit 100% lüfter ca. 70-75 Grad würde es helfen wenn ich eine 2te vega 64 dazukaufe und die beiden dann in Crossfire Laufen lasse ?
Damit eine nicht so überfordert ist die 3 Monitore sind mit eyefinity konfiguriert und der ultrawide ist eigentlich nur für desktop radio teamspeak discord usw.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## GEChun (13. Januar 2019)

ilovemyryzen7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe eine Frage Hab ein Setup mit 4 Monitoren 3x27Zoll 1920×1080 Und Einen Ultrawide 34Zoll diese Laufen auf einer Rx vega 64 asus strix nun meine Frage wenn ich zvsp. The Forest auf 3 Bildschirmen spiele dann wird die Grafikarte wirklich sehr heiß mit 100% lüfter ca. 70-75 Grad würde es helfen wenn ich eine 2te vega 64 dazukaufe und die beiden dann in Crossfire Laufen lasse ?
> Damit eine nicht so überfordert ist die 3 Monitore sind mit eyefinity konfiguriert und der ultrawide ist eigentlich nur für desktop radio teamspeak discord usw.
> Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.



Nein würde es nicht. Vermutlich kühlt deine Vega generell nur so weit das sie 70-75° erreicht. Sind für mich auch noch keine kritischen Temperaturen. Aber optimieren könnte man da, z.B. Kühler reinigen oder verbessern, wärmeleitpaste erneuern oder Windkanal im Gehäuse anpassen.

Eine zweite Radeon wird die Temperaturem ehr verschlechtern statt verbessern.


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Aber von denn 4 Bildschirmen kommt das nicht oder das sie so durchdreht ich mein ist ja nur Full HD und keine 4k Auflösung.
Aber danke für denn Tipp welche wärmeleitpaste würdest du verwenden Hab noch ein Collermaster paste rumliegen?


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2019)

Bei drei im Surround bleibt Nvidia kalt. Aber 4, besonders wenn die Auflösung nicht gleich ist ... da geht dann auch die Nvidia in 3D.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht sie bei mir sogar schon bei zweien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2019)

70-75° ist absolut normal. Das hat auch nichts mit den Monitoren zu tun. Ich würde da keine 2. Karte kaufen, sondern auf die neuen Radeon VII nächsten Monat warten und 2 davon kaufen, wenn es unbedingt eine AMD Grafikkarte sein soll.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Januar 2019)

Ich hab von der Wärmeleitpaste bisher viel Gutes gehört, soll aber nicht einfach zu verteilen sein, gerade im kalten Zustand.
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g ab €'?'5,54 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Ich habe schon zwei Tuben Noctua NT-H1 durch, die fand ich einfach in einer dünnen Schicht aufzutragen, Ergebnisse waren gut. 

Zur 'Coolermaster' kann ich jetzt wenig sagen, auch wenn sie schon länger gelagert wurde. Ich hab auch noch spotbillige Wärmeleitpaste von Arctic, die verwende ich zum Beispiel nur für Wärmeleitkleber.

Edit: Du könntest auch einfach das Temp-Target auf 80° oder so anpassen, dann ist auch Ruhe und die Karte hat damit kein Problem.


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Ok also würde theoretisch 4k nichtmal gehen auf 3 Bildschirmen ?


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Dann werde ich das mit dem Target mal ausprobieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2019)

ilovemyryzen7 schrieb:


> Ok also würde theoretisch 4k nichtmal gehen auf 3 Bildschirmen ?



Klar geht das aber du wirst mit ner Vega64 vielleicht 3 FPS haben.


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Und was soll man dann da deiner Meinung nach für eine Karte verbauen ?
Also mit einem Monitor würde es gehen in 4K aber mit 4 Monitoren nocht oder ?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Tut mir leid für die dummen Fragen bin leider in der Pc Branche neu.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klar geht das aber du wirst mit ner Vega64 vielleicht 3 FPS haben.



Bei was?



ilovemyryzen7 schrieb:


> Und was soll man dann da deiner Meinung nach für eine Karte verbauen ?
> Also mit einem Monitor würde es gehen in 4K aber mit 4 Monitoren nocht oder ?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Tut mir leid für die dummen Fragen bin leider in der Pc Branche neu.



Fragen sind nie dumm, sondern bei Dir eher ungenau.
Was möchtest Du erreichen? 4x4K oder 4xFHD? Und was soll drauf laufen? Das alleine macht ja aus, wie die Karte arbeiten muss. Wenn nur 4x ein Desktop in 4K angezeigt werden muss, da lacht ja die Graka drüber.

Ich bin ja zur Zeit mit einer 2080TI mit 3x2560x1600 unterwegs, das ist etwa 1,5x UHD. Und in meiner Software sind da auch gerne 200 FPS drinne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Karte kann übrigens VSR .. wenn Du "nur" 4K anpeilst dann kannst Du mit VSR ganz einfach sehen was Deine Karte da noch an FPS stemmt.


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich will ich nur das ich auf 3 Bildschirmen in Full HD spielen kann ohne das die Karte mit 100% Lüfter auf 70-75 grad geht
Also Normale spiele mit höchsten Einstellungen wie zbsp. Far cry 5 oder battlefield 5 und the forest neue Titel halt.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2019)

Naja, muss die Karte arbeiten, gehen die Lüfter hoch. Eventuell war dann halt die Vega nicht die beste Wahl. Wenn dich der Lüfter nervt wäre eventuell eine Wakü geschickter als gleich eine 2. Graka^^ 
75° sind für eine Lukü-Graka übrigens relativ kühl.

Wie gesagt .. 4xFHD ist UHD. Deine Karte kann VSR. Du kannst also ausprobieren wie weit Du mit der Karte kommst, und ob Dir das in "höchsten Einstellungen" (wo sich jeder selbst auf die eine oder andere Art bescheißt, denn Du wirst nicht 200% Renderscale bei BF5 einschalten, und RT kannste nicht einschalten, also biste WEIT WEIT von höchsten Einstellungen weg, auch wenn Du sagst das Du es machen möchtest ...) ausreicht.


----------



## GEChun (13. Januar 2019)

Trotzdem bin ich der Überzeugung das man diese Graka auch durch Anpassungen noch um 5-10° kühler bekommt. 
@HisN

Was WLP angeht, einfach eine die gut bewertet ist oder von Fachzeitschriften empfohlen wird


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei was?


3x 3840x2160 auf einer Vega 64 mit 8GB VRAM.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2019)

Hat er ja jetzt erklärt.


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten hat mir sehr geholfen werde das mit VSR probieren.
Und dann berichten.
Danke


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (13. Januar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 3x 3840x2160 auf einer Vega 64 mit 8GB VRAM.



Hab eigentlich 1nen 4K Monitor gemeint sry das es falsch rübergekommen ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Januar 2019)

Hi,

Wird crossfire/sli auf den neuen AMD Karten besser laufen/unterstützt als auf den aktuellen NVIDIA 20xx Karten?

Kann man so mit 2x Radeon 7  evtl fuer den fast gleichen Preis einer 2080ti beachtlich mehr Leistung erzielen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube nicht das AMD seine Crossfire Unterstützung auf die Reihe bekommt.  Bei Nvidia kann man wenigstens selber die Profile basteln.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kann man so mit 2x Radeon 7  evtl fuer den fast gleichen Preis einer 2080ti beachtlich mehr Leistung erzielen?



Das ist der irrglaube, den manche seit 10 Jahren hinterherrennen. Zwei kleine Karten, mehr Leistung als eine große Karte.
Hat die letzten 10 Jahre nicht funktioniert, wird nicht "plötzlich" wie der Phönix aus der Asche klappen.
Wäre es so, hätte es jeder, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Wirklich. Wie SSDs, gibt es ähnlich lange wie SLI/CF am Mainstream. 
Hat jeder, weil es ne gute Idee ist. SLI/CF hat niemand, weil es keine gute Idee ist. 
So einfach isses am Ende. Du wirst eventuell in einigen Use-Cases mehr Leistung bekommen, aber im großen Ganzen ist es seit 10 Jahren umsonst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2019)

Naja für das neue Far Cry braucht man es z.B. zwingend.  Ohne SLI gibts laggy Gameplay.


----------



## GEChun (16. Januar 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wird crossfire/sli auf den neuen AMD Karten besser laufen/unterstützt als auf den aktuellen NVIDIA 20xx Karten?
> 
> Kann man so mit 2x Radeon 7  evtl fuer den fast gleichen Preis einer 2080ti beachtlich mehr Leistung erzielen?



Werds dir wohl berichten können plane mir ein Radeon 7 CF System zu bauen! 
Überall wo es unterstützt wird ist eine 2080TI oder Titan RTX wohl nicht mehr in range denke ich.

Da wo es nicht unterstützt wird leider schon... wird wohl bei vielen Titeln der Fall sein, denke auch das SLI deutlich größeren und besseren support hat.
Aber denke meine Spiele bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sind auch im CF support drin!


----------



## Derber-Shit (17. Januar 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wird crossfire/sli auf den neuen AMD Karten besser laufen/unterstützt als auf den aktuellen NVIDIA 20xx Karten?
> 
> Kann man so mit 2x Radeon 7  evtl fuer den fast gleichen Preis einer 2080ti beachtlich mehr Leistung erzielen?



Als langjähriger Multi-GPU-Nutzer kann ich dir berichten, dass nur die wenigsten der großen Titel der jetzten Jahre Crossfire Support gehabt haben - leider.
Es ist schon so wie HisN sagt, eine extreme Nische und das wird es auf absehbare Zeit auch bleiben.
Zwar habe ich die Hoffnung, dass AMD Multi-GPU eventuell wieder etwas mehr pushen wird als vorher (also Spieleentwickler bei der Implementierung von DX12/Vulkan-MultiGPU unter die Arme greift) aber das ist eben nur eine Hoffnung eines Multi-GPU Fans und mehr auch nicht. 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Derzeit ist die "Crossfire" (der Name wurde ja offiziell eingestampft) Support deutlich schlechter als es bei SLI der Fall ist.
Und ja, theoretisch wäre eine höhere Leistung als bei der 2080ti möglich aber preislich trennt es sich dann nicht mehr so leicht voneinander.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (19. Januar 2019)

Sagt mal was meint ihr, reicht mein Netzteil eigentlich dann noch?

BQ DPP 10 1000W

Sollte auf jedenfall den I7-6900K mit OC @ 4,4/4,5 Ghz und beiden Radeon 7 mit OC, 4 fesplatten und ca. 9 Gehäuselüftern und AiO Wakü / Normale Waküaushalten können...?

Sonst könnt ich mir ja direkt ein neues dazu kaufen.. hmm..


----------



## HisN (19. Januar 2019)

Ohne Fur + Prime sehe ich da jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## GEChun (20. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ohne Fur + Prime sehe ich da jetzt keine Probleme.



Also siehst du da Probleme... 
Hatte ja damals mit dem 800W bei dem 5930k und den 2x 970 Probleme. Hab dann ja das 1000W gekauft auf den 6900 und die 1080iger gewechselt was noch butterweich lief.
Aber die Radeon schätze ich schon noch so mit +50W pro Karte ein.. 

Aber ich raff das so wieso nicht wie das mit der Spannung im PC funktioniert. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das der Grafikkarten Stromverbrauch wie Parallelwiederstände gerechnet werden muss. Aber kann ja gar kein Sinn ergeben da 2 x ja der doppelte Verbrauch sein muss. Aber 1 zu 1 addieren geht ja irgendwie auch nicht ... ist ja dann weniger.. xD


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (20. Januar 2019)

Hab mir jz. auch einen 2te Vega 64 gekauft. &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## HisN (20. Januar 2019)

Und wie läuft es so mit CF in Deinen Games?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Werds dir wohl berichten können plane mir ein Radeon 7 CF System zu bauen!
> Überall wo es unterstützt wird ist eine 2080TI oder Titan RTX wohl nicht mehr in range denke ich.
> 
> Da wo es nicht unterstützt wird leider schon... wird wohl bei vielen Titeln der Fall sein, denke auch das SLI deutlich größeren und besseren support hat.
> Aber denke meine Spiele bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sind auch im CF support drin!


Tu das nicht! 

Steck lieber 2 davon -> Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Twin Fan ab €' '1097,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland in den Rechner. It just works!


----------



## GEChun (21. Januar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tu das nicht!
> 
> Steck lieber 2 davon -> Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Twin Fan ab €'*'1097,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland in den Rechner. It just works!



Sry aber 1000€+ für eine GPU... haha der war gut. 
Bei ca. 700€ + 3Games von denen ich 2 selber haben will und schon für 4, weitere dankbare Abnehmer habe, lass ich ja noch mit mir reden... 
Zudem sind die 16GB einfach Pflicht für MGPU. Das Problem kennst du ja selbst, nur das du schlauer warst und noch 2x GTX 1080TI gekauft hast... 

Hätt ich auch machen sollen... naja nun wirds halt nen Vega Ausflug.. 

Mal gucken was die Nvidia GEN nach Turing sagt, ich wette das die sehr sehr viel attraktiver sein wird...!


----------



## ilovemyryzen7 (21. Januar 2019)

Läuft erstaunlich gut bin zufrieden.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Januar 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Sagt mal was meint ihr, reicht mein Netzteil eigentlich dann noch?
> 
> BQ DPP 10 1000W
> 
> ...



Besitze das aktuelle Dark Power Pro 11 mit 1000W und kann dir daher soviel sagen: Mit zwei Fury X @ stock aber mit maximierten Power-Target, einem Ryzen TR 1950X @ 4 GHz und 32 GB Ram, einer SSD und einer Custom Wakü stoße ich im schlimmsten Fall an die "Grenze" des Netzteils. Und das nur mit synthetischen Belastungen á la Prime95 und Furmark (gleichzeitig).
Da sollte ein i7 6900K und zwei Radeon VII auch funktionieren.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Duke711 (3. Februar 2019)

Funktioniert bei euch in BF V mit dem neusten Update noch SLI? 

Bei mir nämlich nicht mehr. Habe darauf hin den Treiber aktualisiert sowie noch mal das SLI Profil eingstellt. DICE hat sich erfolgreich bemüht SLI zu deaktvieren. Gut dann kann ich ja mein Abo nun kündigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2019)

Ich spiele es mit dem BF 1 Profil und das hat gestern abend noch super funktioniert.


----------



## Duke711 (3. Februar 2019)

0x080116F5 (BF1 etc) funktioniert bei mir nach den letzten Dice Update nun nicht mehr. SLI funktioniert z.B.  in Heaven Benchmark nach wie vor einwandfrei.


----------



## GEChun (3. Februar 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> 0x080116F5 (BF1 etc) funktioniert bei mir nach den letzten Dice Update nun nicht mehr. SLI funktioniert z.B.  in Heaven Benchmark nach wie vor einwandfrei.



Ist das ein BluScreen Code?

Schalte mal das SLI ab und starte neu, dann wieder an und starte neu. 
Manchmal ist das bei mir der Fall gewesen, das sich irgendetwas aufgehangen hatte und nur durch einen Reset behoben werden konnte.

Darüber hinaus, Treiber neu installieren könnte helfen.
Aber sorg dafür das der alte Treiber wirklich sauber entfernt wird.


----------



## Duke711 (3. Februar 2019)

Nein das ist das SLI Profil und kein "Code"
Mich würde es deutlich mehr interessieren wie es bei mit BF V und SLI nach dem neusten Update auschaut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2019)

Hab heute auch wieder BF V gezockt und die Karten sind beide maxed out auf 99% mit dem BF 1 Profil.  In 4k maxed out sind das dann 120-150 FPS.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2019)

Im neuen Nvidia-Treiber ist ein Anthem-SLI-Profil dazugekommen.

3DCenter Forum - NVIDIA GeForce Game Ready 418.81 WHQL


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2019)

Division 2 hat aktuell immer noch kein SLI Support.
7 FPS.
Unspielbar.
Was ein Drecksspiel.
Mehr kann man da nicht sagen.


----------



## GEChun (11. Februar 2019)

Da bin ich wieder 

Mit neuem Multi GPU Setup... Endlich!
Und bringe neben ein paar alten auch ein paar neue Erkentnisse mit!

Zu erst einmal hab ich nun mein GTX 1080SLI Setup verkauft und wollte auf die VII im CF upgraden, die Preise fand ich dann aber doch zu unappetitlich... 
Also hab ich mich übergangsweise nun für ein RX Vega 56 Setup entschieden damit ich auch erst einmal CF hautnah erlebe.

Fotos von der schicken Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse im Anhang!

Ich hab auch bereits ein paar Benchmarks gemacht und muss sagen, das ich mit einer Solo Karte sogar auf dem Niveau der GTX 1080 Gaming X bin, überrascht mich ein wenig.
Die Performance liegt aber im normal Fall unter dem Niveau dieser, auch im CF kann ich nicht den Score erreichen den ich mit den GTX 1080 @ SLI hatte, hier hab ich ca. 2000 Punkte Differenz nach unten.



Das gute neue Erkenntnis ist aber der Kühlkörper!!! (und das war ein Hauptgrund für diese Entscheidung die 56iger zu kaufen) 
Wie man auf einem Foto erkennen kann, befindet sich ein sehr kleines PCB an der 56iger Pulse, dies erlaubt, dass an der hinteren Seite der Luftstrom von unten DURCH die Grafikkarte fließen kann.
Dies macht wiederum in meinem Gehäuse sehr viel sinn wie man an den Pfeilen erkennen kann!

Die Temperaturen sind im Gegensatz zu den 1080igern (67-75°) sehr sehr gut! 
56iger Temperaturen sind hier (58-62°) unter Last beim Gaming!
Die Vega 56 hat eine höhere TDP als die 1080!!!


Sofern sich irgendwann mal jemand von Euch entscheiden sollte auch ein Luftgekühltes SLI oder CF System zu bauen, kann ich diese Art der Kühlung hier wirklich empfehlen!
Näher an die einzel GPU Temperaturen kommt man mit Luftkühlung sonst nicht!


----------



## Derber-Shit (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo GEChun und willkommen in der Welt von Crossfire. 
Bin auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte von dir gespannt. Leider musst du mit uns anderen CF-Leuten nun auch leiden was das Thema CF in Battlefield V (egal ob DX11 oder mGPU in DX12) oder CoD BO4 angeht... denn da hat sich leider immer noch nichts getan.

UND deine Soundblaster gefällt mir. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (12. Februar 2019)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo GEChun und willkommen in der Welt von Crossfire.
> Bin auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte von dir gespannt. Leider musst du mit uns anderen CF-Leuten nun auch leiden was das Thema CF in Battlefield V (egal ob DX11 oder mGPU in DX12) oder CoD BO4 angeht... denn da hat sich leider immer noch nichts getan.
> 
> UND deine Soundblaster gefällt mir.
> ...



Ja, hab das schon bemerkt... leider läuft das CF wirklich nicht so toll.. Overwatch ist die Skalierung nur am Schwanken.. in Shadow of the Tomb Raider muss ich die Schatten ganz ausstellen. Mit Schatten scheint es verbugt zu sein und Microruckler hab ich auch in der Benchmarkszene. Die Probleme hatte ich mit SLI nicht... 

Begeistert mich jetzt noch nicht so aber wird schon noch was laufen. Als nächstes kommt Far Cry 5 dran 

Und wieso kommst auf die SB?


----------



## Duke711 (12. Februar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Division 2 hat aktuell immer noch kein SLI Support.
> 7 FPS.
> Unspielbar.
> Was ein Drecksspiel.
> Mehr kann man da nicht sagen.



Gut zu wissen, dann kann man das Spiel getrost auslassen, wie viel FPS hat man da überhaupt mir nur einer Karte?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2019)

Keine Ahnung, mit einer 2080 Ti auf LN2 wird es vielleicht spielbar sein.  Die müssen da bis zum Release SLI auf jeden Fall auf die Kette bekommen, sonst brauch man 4k und mehr erst gar nicht probieren. Man könnte auch auf 360p ulow runterdrehen aber da habe ich keinen Nerv drauf.


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dann kann man das Spiel getrost auslassen, wie viel FPS hat man da überhaupt mir nur einer Karte?



Ich zocke mit einem Mix aus High und Ultra in UHD, und komme da auf lockere 65-90 FPS. 
Wer natürlich alle Regler voll anknallt, der ist auch mit einer 2080TI unterhalb von 50 FPS unterwegs.

Division 1 war übrigens bei mir der Auslöser sich von meinem letzten SLI zu trennen, als irgend ein Patch dazu führte, das beide Grakas nur noch zu 60% ausgelastet wurden. Das war damals der Tropfen ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Division 1 war übrigens bei mir der Auslöser sich von meinem letzten SLI zu trennen, als irgend ein Patch dazu führte, das beide Grakas nur noch zu 60% ausgelastet wurden. Das war damals der Tropfen ...


Ist aber schon lange wieder gefixt. Bei Division 1 hatte ich mit SLI komischer weise nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2019)

Jupp, war halt bei mir wirklich der Tropfen der das Fass und so .... die fixen das immer dann, wenn ich die Games schon nicht mehr zocke^^


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2019)

Hab ich auch gedacht ... und trotzdem zeigt mir Uplay, dass ich das 140h gezockt habe ...


----------



## Duke711 (13. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich zocke mit einem Mix aus High und Ultra in UHD, und komme da auf lockere 65-90 FPS.



Mit oder ohne deinen "Porno"-Balken?


----------



## HisN (13. Februar 2019)

Hihi, diesmal ohne.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lw6Q6lfAIm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe, dass ich da immer genau bin, und nur was von UHD erzähle, wenn es auch UHD ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2019)

Ganz schön runtergedreht.


----------



## HisN (13. Februar 2019)

Jupp, ich kann damit leben die Regler zu bedienen^^


----------



## bommel@slash (13. Februar 2019)

habe heute meine 2te Ti bekommen und beim einbauen bemerkt das durch die  unterschiedlichen Einbautiefen meiner beiden Karten (Asus Strix /  Gainward Phoenix GS) die NVlink bridge nicht montiert werden kann.  Flxexible Bridges finde ich keine.....hatte jemand hier das gleiche  Problem ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2019)

Flexible Brücken wird es nicht mehr geben. Die können die Datenraten nicht liefern. Für SLI sollten es schon 2 gleiche Karten sein.  ...auf jeden Fall mechanisch passend.


----------



## GEChun (13. Februar 2019)

bommel@slash schrieb:


> habe heute meine 2te Ti bekommen und beim einbauen bemerkt das durch die  unterschiedlichen Einbautiefen meiner beiden Karten (Asus Strix /  Gainward Phoenix GS) die NVlink bridge nicht montiert werden kann.  Flxexible Bridges finde ich keine.....hatte jemand hier das gleiche  Problem ?



Niemals 2 unterschiedliche Karten nehmen... (also 2 unterschiedliche TI´s von unterschiedlichen Herstellern)

SLI hat schon genug Probleme da helfen unterschiedliche Taktraten, Powertargets, Temperaturen nicht weiter...

Zudem können noch mehr Probleme bei 2 unterschiedlichen Karten auftauchen... wie du siehst baulich.

Also ich kann dir nur raten das zu lassen.. bzw davon abraten.


----------



## bommel@slash (15. Februar 2019)

ja schon richtig. Hatte es eilig und eine zweite Strix war nicht zu bekommen....Es läuft jetzt erstmal , habe die Brücke auseinander geschraubt und dadurch  etwas mehr Platz zum aufstecken bekommen. Das ganze steht etwas unter Spannung , also keine Dauerlösung.

Gruß


----------



## Knusper00 (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Habe ein AsRock Z77 Pro4, kann ich mit dem Mainboard SLI fahren? 
Im Handbuch steht nur CrossFire, weil nur 1 PCIe 3.0 x16 - aber physikalisch ist doch noch ein x8 slot vorhanden? Geht das dann nicht trotzdem, nur ein bisschen gedrosselt quasi?

Habe eine gtx960 und könnte umsonst eine zweite 960 bekommen, aber von einem anderen Hersteller (geht das dann überhaupt?)

Danke im Voraus!  LG


----------



## DARPA (18. Februar 2019)

Knusper00 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Habe ein AsRock Z77 Pro4, kann ich mit dem Mainboard SLI fahren?



Nein, SLI geht nicht auf dem Board.

Der 2. PCIe x16 ist elektrisch nur mit x4 an den PCH angebunden. Und damit gibt es keine Zertifizierung für SLI.


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

Eine SLI-Zertifizierung/Unterstützung steht auch immer FETT auf der Produk-Seite vom Hersteller. Siehst Du es da nicht sofort, ist es auch meistens nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Knusper00 (18. Februar 2019)

Alles klar, danke erstmal für die Info!
Gibt es denn bezahlbare mainboards mit nem 1155er Sockel, mit denen SLI möglich wäre? Kann man auf irgendeiner Seite nach so etwas filtern? Habe das auf Mindfactory nicht gefunden. 

Und 2x die gleiche Graka von unterschiedlichen Herstellern geht generell?

Eine weitere Frage wäre, was genau bedeutet 60-80% mehr? Auf die fps gerechnet? Der Takt an sich ändert sich ja nicht, sondern nur die GPU Leistung? 

LG


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2019)

Ich würde auf dem 1155er Sockel nicht unbedingt ein SLI System aufbauen, da nur 8 PCI-E Lanes pro Karte vorhanden sind.

2 unterschiedliche Karten sollten funktionieren, solange sie die gleiche mechanische Größe haben, damit man die SLI Bridge stecken kann. Ich würde trotzdem nicht 2 unterschiedliche Karten betreiben, da man immer wieder kleinere oder größere Probleme bekommen kann.

SLI läuft sehr gut wenn man 2x 16x Anbindung auf einem "großen" Sockel(2011, 2066, TR4...) mit 2 gleichen Karten fährt. Auf der "kleinen" Platform ist das Erlebnis nicht immer so rund.


----------



## Knusper00 (18. Februar 2019)

Achso, ich wusste gar nicht, dass man dahingehend ausgebremst wird! Dann hört sich das ja nicht gerade lohnenswert an. 
Vielleicht greife ich dann doch lieber ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche und rüste mit einer besseren Single GPU auf.


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

Zwei alte "kleine" Grakas haben es noch nie wirklich gebracht.
Wäre das ne tolle Idee hätte es jeder (zwei kleine Grakas, billiger, und trotzdem schneller als eine große Graka). Wirklich. JEDER.
Es ist bezeichnend das es nur eine Nische ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2019)

Mit 2x 2080Ti kann man nix falsch machen. 

Jetzt würde ich nicht unbedingt noch Geld in das alte System pumpen, das lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

Da fällt mir auf .. Deine Signatur ist noch gar nicht geändert^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2019)

Keine Sorge das wird sie noch. Muss noch mein Heimkino fertig machen und das Auto braucht auch noch ein paar Upgrades.  Bis dahin sind die 2080Ti auch stabil unter 1000€.


----------



## Knusper00 (19. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
Ich werde wohl erstmal eine bessere einzelne Graka anschaffen (2060 amp von zotac sieht gut aus?) und nächstes Jahr dann die anderen Komponenten verbessern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2019)

Alles unter 2070 macht ansich keinen Sinn wegen zu wenig VRAM.


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2019)

Habt ihr eine Idee an was das liegen könnte das mein PC sich im CF Modus ab und zu ausschaltet bzw abstürzt und ausschaltet?

Tippe schon fast auf Netzteil aber eigentlich kann das nicht sein, die Karten verbrauchen nur gering mehr als meine 1080iger davor und es passiert auch mal im normalen Windowsbetrieb... bisschen merkwürdig hab so etwas noch nicht gehabt...

Oder es ist altersschwach, das Dark Rock Pro 10.. ist ja immerhin von Anfang 2014..


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo GEChun,

das Problem habe ich seit Jahren und habe nie eine Lösung dazu gefunden. 
Ich fürchte, dass wir uns damit abfinden müssen, da CF bei AMD ganz unten auf der Prioritätenliste steht - wenn überhaupt noch (neue Radeon VII kann ja angeblich gar kein CF mehr).


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2019)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hallo GEChun,
> 
> das Problem habe ich seit Jahren und habe nie eine Lösung dazu gefunden.
> Ich fürchte, dass wir uns damit abfinden müssen, da CF bei AMD ganz unten auf der Prioritätenliste steht - wenn überhaupt noch (neue Radeon VII kann ja angeblich gar kein CF mehr).
> ...



Das ist nen Gerücht das die VII kein CF kann. Siehst alles genau so im Treiber wie bei den Vega.. 

Ja, das letzte mal als ich so etwas ähnliches hatte war bei meinen 970 im SLI und da war mein 700W Netzteil unterdiemensioniert. Bei jedem high Peak gabs auch nen System Shutdown... mit 1000W wars dann weg.. aber 1200W für die Karten? Hmmm

Und ja zweites Indiz warum ich auf strom komme ist das meine CPU im OC 4 Ghz mehr Spannung braucht wenn CF angeschaltet ist um stabil zu laufen. Ohne CF 1.20v mit 1.25v

Also der Stromhaushalt läuft extrem unrund aktuell mit CF..

P.s. ich hab noch nen Kumpel mit einem CF Laptop von xmp. Der hat keine Abstürtze im CF Modi.. also denke ich nicht das es an CF selbst liegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2019)

Hast du die Karten gleichmäßig laut Netzteilhandbuch auf die Rails verteilt?


----------



## GEChun (22. Februar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hast du die Karten gleichmäßig laut Netzteilhandbuch auf die Rails verteilt?



Jop, hab ich ja schon bei den 1080 gemacht. Die Kabel hab ich gar nicht umgesteckt


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Februar 2019)

Pardon GEChun,

da hatte ich deinen Post wohl falsch gelesen. Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass nach einem Start bzw. Neustart das Crossfire manchmal aufgelöst wird und ich es dann im Treiber erst wieder aktivieren muss. Eine Instabilität des kompletten PCs aufgrund von Crossfire habe ich in der Tat noch nie erlebt. 
Mein erster Verdacht wäre da auch auf die Stromschienen gefallen, welche TheBadFrag bereits angesprochen hat. Ansonsten fällt mir da auch nichts zu ein, tut mir leid.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## MaxMax (24. Februar 2019)

ich hab letztens einen Youtube techstreamer gesehen, der hat 2x Radeon VII frisch eingebaut, 1000w markennetzteil, wobei das ganze sys eh nur 600-700W gezogen hat, und selbst dem ist das crossfire alle 20-30min abgeschmiert, die treiber sind und waren schon immer ein murks bei AMD....


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2019)

Ja genau. Deshalb bin ich auch mit der Vega und ihrem Treiber glücklich, nachdem ich eine 1080 hier hatte. Auch der Treiber der GTX 580er damals war der letzte Mist und meinte einfach eine Karte töten zu wollen, oder mitten im Spiel mal eine abzuschalten, aber nicht ohne dieser Karte die Bildausgabe zuzuordnen und ein schwarzes Bild mit Ton zu generieren.


----------



## GEChun (24. Februar 2019)

Hab das auch schon bei Youtubern gesehen. Muss das auch noch mal raussuchen einer hatte einen Watt-Stromzähler am Rechner und auch einen Peak bei 990W wobei es die meiste Zeit bei 600-700W lag.

Ist die Frage ob solche Peaks einen PC oder Crossfire System zum abschmieren bringen..


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2019)

*How to: Metro Exodus SLI*

1. Das Profil im Anhang runterladen. (Das hier -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Mit NvidiaInspector importieren.

2,5. (optional) Eine Sicherungskopie der MetroExodus.exe erstellen.

3. MetroExodus.exe mit einem Hex Editor öffnen.

4. Nach "meta_ssr" suchen. (es gibt das nur 1x in der Datei)

5. "meta_ssr" durch "........" ersetzen.

6. Datei speichern.

7. Spiel starten und genießen. 


*Update:* Bessere Methode jetzt auch TAA möglich!

Danke an Kamiccolo Freeman für die Idee!  YouTube


----------



## HisN (2. März 2019)

Maxed Out kanns ja gar nicht mehr sein, weil Du ja Anti-Aliasing in der Config abschaltest^^
Geht RTX mit DX11 noch? Oder fällt das dann auch weg? Ach so.. 1080er können kein RayTracing ....
Nun gut ... wie man sein eigenes Maxed-Out halt sieht 

Trotzdem danke für die Mühe


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2019)

Wenn man AA haben möchte kann man es ja noch über den NvidiaInspector zuschalten.  Das TAA aus dem Spiel ist eh nicht so der Burner. RTX braucht man bei dem Spiel eh nicht, weil es dann schlechter aussieht.  Und ich bin nicht der Einzige der das beim PCGH Test so gesehen hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2019)

Update! Neuer SLI fix für Metro oben im Post!


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. März 2019)

Es freut mich, dass SLI für euch gut läuft! 
Ich habe mir das Spiel noch nicht gekauft, da ich befürchte, dass wir CF-Jungs wieder in die Röhre gucken und es mit einer Fury X doch etwas zäh werden könnte. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. März 2019)

Gibt es für AMD sowas wie den NvidiaInspector nicht? Ist man da vollkommen drauf angewiesen das der Entwickler Crossfire Support zur Verfügung stellt?


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gibt es für AMD sowas wie den NvidiaInspector nicht? Ist man da vollkommen drauf angewiesen das der Entwickler Crossfire Support zur Verfügung stellt?



Kein Plan, bei mir ist das System andauernd abgestürtzt... hab das CF wieder aufgelöst...

Ein so instabiles System kann ich nicht gebrauchen...^^ Da nach Tools zu suchen wäre ja erst der 2te Schritt, nur so lange es nicht mal richtig funktioniert lass ich es direkt.
Bereuhe es immer mehr das ich nicht zu den 1080TI gegriffen habe...


----------



## JanJake (4. März 2019)

MaxMax schrieb:


> ich hab letztens einen Youtube techstreamer gesehen, der hat 2x Radeon VII frisch eingebaut, 1000w markennetzteil, wobei das ganze sys eh nur 600-700W gezogen hat, und selbst dem ist das crossfire alle 20-30min abgeschmiert, die treiber sind und waren schon immer ein murks bei AMD....



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen! Benutze AMD(früher ATI) und NV Karten schon seit vielen Jahren und bis heute, nie große Probleme gehabt. Wobei ich NV karten seit längerer Zeit meide. 

NV Treiber sind genauso schlecht oder gut wie die von AMD. Hatte im Laufe der Zeit 8800GTS SLI, 5850 CF, 7870 CF, 390 CF und bis heute nie wirklich ein Problem mit dem Treiber der nicht auf ein Bedienungsfehler zurück zu führen war. Und 2 390 fressen genauso viel wie zwei Radeon VII. Mein 700W NT von BeQuiet hatte nie Probleme damit. Zu der Zeit hatte ich eben die 2 390 und meinen 1700 @ 3,95GHz laufen. Gar keine Probleme mit dem PC gehabt. Außer eben das der unter Luft schon sehr Laut wurde. Aber was solls, dafür die Leistung einer 1080. 

Warum ich heute keine Dual GPU Lösung mehr habe? Weil ich zwei wunderbare Kinder habe, kaum noch Zocke und eher Geld in meine Kinder stecke als in einen PC wo mir ein High-Score gar nichts bringt. Dann lieber in meine Kinder Investieren, die freuen sich und haben was davon.


----------



## GEChun (4. März 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen! Benutze AMD(früher ATI) und NV Karten schon seit vielen Jahren und bis heute, nie große Probleme gehabt. Wobei ich NV karten seit längerer Zeit meide.
> 
> NV Treiber sind genauso schlecht oder gut wie die von AMD. Hatte im Laufe der Zeit 8800GTS SLI, 5850 CF, 7870 CF, 390 CF und bis heute nie wirklich ein Problem mit dem Treiber der nicht auf ein Bedienungsfehler zurück zu führen war. Und 2 390 fressen genauso viel wie zwei Radeon VII. Mein 700W NT von BeQuiet hatte nie Probleme damit. Zu der Zeit hatte ich eben die 2 390 und meinen 1700 @ 3,95GHz laufen. Gar keine Probleme mit dem PC gehabt. Außer eben das der unter Luft schon sehr Laut wurde. Aber was solls, dafür die Leistung einer 1080.
> 
> Warum ich heute keine Dual GPU Lösung mehr habe? Weil ich zwei wunderbare Kinder habe, kaum noch Zocke und eher Geld in meine Kinder stecke als in einen PC wo mir ein High-Score gar nichts bringt. Dann lieber in meine Kinder Investieren, die freuen sich und haben was davon.



Gibt dennoch Probleme, hab 2x RX Vega 56 von Sapphire gehabt und es stürtze wirklich ab.
Der PC hat sich z.B. beim einschalten der Haar Optionen in Shadow of the Tomb Raider einfach abgeschaltet... oder mittem im Game bei Overwatch plötzlich ein Reset.
Durchaus möglich das es bei bestimmten konstellationen bei AMD wirklich Probleme gibt... hätte ich nun auch nicht für möglich gehalten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. März 2019)

Mein aktuelles System aus der Signatur hat jetzt bereits eine Laufzeit von 52 Tagen und bis jetzt im Regelbetrieb keinen einzigen Absturz zu vermelden. 
Am Anfang habe ich ein bischen mit der CPU experimentiert, was selbstverständlich ein paar Crashes ausgelöst hat.

Das alte 3930k System hatte in den 6 Jahren sogar nur einen einzigen Bluescreen insgesamt! 
Um genau zu sein: 1 mal Bluescreen(warum auch immer), 1x Pixelbild(als die GTX 660Ti FTW durchgebrannt ist), 1x ausgegangen als die GTX 1080 einen Kurzschluss hatte und 1x ausgegangen als ich versucht habe mit den 2x 1080Ti und 700W Netzteil Mass Effect Andromeda zu starten. 




JanJake schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen! Benutze AMD(früher ATI) und NV Karten schon seit vielen Jahren und bis heute, nie große Probleme gehabt. Wobei ich NV karten seit längerer Zeit meide.
> 
> NV Treiber sind genauso schlecht oder gut wie die von AMD. Hatte im Laufe der Zeit 8800GTS SLI, 5850 CF, 7870 CF, 390 CF und bis heute nie wirklich ein Problem mit dem Treiber der nicht auf ein Bedienungsfehler zurück zu führen war. Und 2 390 fressen genauso viel wie zwei Radeon VII. Mein 700W NT von BeQuiet hatte nie Probleme damit. Zu der Zeit hatte ich eben die 2 390 und meinen 1700 @ 3,95GHz laufen. Gar keine Probleme mit dem PC gehabt. Außer eben das der unter Luft schon sehr Laut wurde. Aber was solls, dafür die Leistung einer 1080.
> 
> Warum ich heute keine Dual GPU Lösung mehr habe? Weil ich zwei wunderbare Kinder habe, kaum noch Zocke und eher Geld in meine Kinder stecke als in einen PC wo mir ein High-Score gar nichts bringt. Dann lieber in meine Kinder Investieren, die freuen sich und haben was davon.


Du könntest deinen Kindern jeweils 2 Karten schenken. Doppelt so viel gaming spaß!  Mein erstes SLI System war auch ein Geschenk.


----------



## Derber-Shit (6. März 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gibt es für AMD sowas wie den NvidiaInspector nicht? Ist man da vollkommen drauf angewiesen das der Entwickler Crossfire Support zur Verfügung stellt?



Es gibt ein Tool, welches jedoch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird und auch nicht mehr mit Vegas kompatibel ist. Darin kann man wenigstens CrossFire bruteforcen aber mit den Treibern ab 2018 funktioniert es auch bei mir nicht mehr... Daher nein, es gibt aktuell kein vergleichbares Tool auf AMD-Seite. 

@GEChun: Das du so starke Probleme hast betrübt mich. Habe noch nirgends von so starken Problemen gelesen wie in deinem Fall. Würde ja fast auf einen Defekt tippen (aber was?).Hast du beide Karten einzeln mal schon richtig in die Mangel genommen? Oder mal in einem DX12 mGPU optimierten Titel (wie Sniper Elite) getestet? 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (6. März 2019)

Ja, hatte mich mehrere Tage damit befasst.

Darüber hinaus mein System funktioniert ja mit einer RX56 ohne Probleme auch mit einer 64 wie aktuell verbaut. Davor hatte ich ja 2 GTX 1080 drin das funktionierte auch einwandfrei. Kein Absturz.. 

Also Defekt kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen. Maximal das dass Netzteil unterdimensioniert ist. Aber 1000W unterdimensioniert für 2x RX Vega 56 mit Werks OC Takt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2019)

Wenn du die Rails nicht 100% gleichmäßig verteilt hast kann das durchaus passieren. Die 56er saufen bei OC extrem viel ohne wirklich FPS zu pumpen.  300W pro Karte ist da erst der Anfang.


----------



## GEChun (6. März 2019)

Denke schon das es gleichmäßig auf die Rails verteilt ist, hatten wir damals schon mal hier im Threat, als ich zu den GTX 1080 gefragt hab..

Denke wirklich das es unterdimensioniert ist, war ja auch nur Werks OC und dann noch die CPU dazu, die so oder so unruhiger lief.
Aber hab es ja nun wieder umgebaut, werd mir wohl nen Platin 1200W Netzteil beim nächsten mal zulegen, denke auch das es die 1000W schlicht gesprengt hat.

Schade eigentlich... aber ist nun so. Dafür ist die Vega 64 echt krass im OC bin ich ja wirklich auf 1080TI Niveau abgesehen von den Games in den Vega nicht so gut performt da lieg ich nur leicht vor meiner alten 1080 mit OC! 

Bis die VII günstiger ist oder Nvidia wieder Grakas mit SLI/NvLink VRAM Reserven bringt ohne das man dafür 1000€ auf den Tisch legen muss, wird das wohl reichen..


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. März 2019)

Hmh... würde mich wirklich interessieren, woran es nun liegt. 
Wenn du nicht allzu weit vom Saarland weg wohnst könnte man sich ja mal treffen und ein bisschen ausprobieren bzw. Hardware tauschen und testen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## GEChun (8. März 2019)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Hmh... würde mich wirklich interessieren, woran es nun liegt.
> Wenn du nicht allzu weit vom Saarland weg wohnst könnte man sich ja mal treffen und ein bisschen ausprobieren bzw. Hardware tauschen und testen.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, gerne!


----------



## Duke711 (15. März 2019)

SLI Skalierung in Devision 2, FPS 4 K max out?


----------



## HisN (15. März 2019)

In DX11 oder DX12?


----------



## Duke711 (16. März 2019)

Ka beides.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2019)

Im Moment bekomme ich Division 2 nur mit Flicker anständig zum skalieren. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich nur eine HB Brücke habe und kein NVLink. Ich vermute das die Broadcast Funktion die Brücke komplett auslastet. Die braucht man aber um das Flickern wegzubekommen. Ich hoffe das sich da ein echter Programmierer mal mit beschäftigt. 
Gibt ja leider für die ganzen SLI Bits nirgends eine Erklärung was die wirklich machen.


----------



## Duke711 (16. März 2019)

Irgendwie scheint es keine Trail Version zu geben, auf wieviel FPS kommst Du ? und wie schlimm ist das Flickering?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2019)

Mit Flickering komme ich auf ca. 80 FPS, ist aber total unspielbar, weil das ganze Bild heftig flickert. Ohne SLI bin ich im 40er Bereich. Ist nicht besonders geil. Ohne 2080Ti kann man es im Moment knicken.


----------



## HisN (17. März 2019)

Maxed Out finde ich es auch mit so einer fetten Graka nicht angenehm, es sei denn man zockt Shooter gerne mit 40 FPS.
Ich stelle Schatten und Nebel eine Stufe runter (es sei denn das Cinematographisch ist sowieso jetzt wegrationalisert worden) und zocke auf 3840x1648 ... da bin ich dann save oberhalb von 60 FPS und kann in Ruihe mit vsync ohne Drops zocken.


----------



## Duke711 (17. März 2019)

Schatten und co.  eine Stufe runter wäre ja ok, aber keine Pornobalken. Ohne diesen Balken scheint auch die modernste Lederjacke mal wieder zu lahmen. OK dann lass ich das Spiel einfach aus, kann ja nicht zu schwer sein SLI richtig zu implementieren, aber 50 Euro dafür verlangen wollen.


----------



## Duke711 (18. März 2019)

Habe mir noch mal ein paar Benchmarks angesehen, eine RTX 2070 so schnell wie eine 1080 TI, lächerlich. Dabei funktioniert DX12 wie man bei Shadow of the Tombraider gesehen ebenfalls sehr gut mit der Pascal Reihe.
Die haben doch mit Absicht die Pascal Reihe ausgebremst. Sowas werde ich definitiv nicht kaufen.


----------



## GEChun (18. März 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Habe mir noch mal ein paar Benchmarks angesehen, eine RTX 2070 so schnell wie eine 1080 TI, lächerlich. Dabei funktioniert DX12 wie man bei Shadow of the Tombraider gesehen ebenfalls sehr gut mit der Pascal Reihe.
> Die haben doch mit Absicht die Pascal Reihe ausgebremst. Sowas werde ich definitiv nicht kaufen.



Interessant ist auch das die AMD Grafikkarten urplötzlich alle schneller sind als die Pascal Pendant Karten...

Ich mein in Division biste mit einer Vega 64 OC Urplötzlich knapp an der 1080TI... dabei sollte da eigentlich die 1080 non TI sein. 

Ich finds auch hart lächerlich was die sich da mit Turing und den Preisen zusammen mischen...


----------



## HisN (29. März 2019)

CB sagt NVLINK ab.
Aber endlich mal ne dicke Plattform für den Test.

Nvidia SLI auf 2 x Titan RTX im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2019)

LOL irgendwas haben die hart verkackt. 
SOTTR 4k sollte in Richtung ~180 FPS liefern und nicht nur 85 FPS. Mein System erreicht ja schon 86 FPS avg.
FC5 genauso... da bin ich auch schon bei 79 FPS avg.
Die anderen Games habe ich nicht.

Frametimes sind nur ein Problem, wenn man keinen Framelimiter einsetzt. Mit RTSS z.B. bekommt man auf kosten von 1 Frame an extra inputlag eine Frametimelinie, die absolut grade ist. Mit absolut meine ich das jeder Frame weniger als 0,1 ms Abweichung hat und es somit nicht mal eine messbare Abweichung gibt. Der Frametimegraph in ist dann einfach eine grade Linie, wie mit Paint eingezeichnet.
Ohne Framelimiter zocken macht eh keinen Sinn, wenn man einen G-Sync oder Freesync Monitor hat. Und dank SLI kann man da ja bequem immer seine max fps halten und limitieren. Quasi das beste Zockerlebnis, was man nur haben kann.
CB fail!


----------



## GEChun (29. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> CB sagt NVLINK ab.
> Aber endlich mal ne dicke Plattform für den Test.
> 
> Nvidia SLI auf 2 x Titan RTX im Test - ComputerBase



Computerbase macht wieder den alljährlichen Fehler und testet auf einem 16 Lane Prozessor... , haben die da überhaupt Ahnung von PC Hardware, langsam bezweifel ich das echt hart.
Das ist jetzt das 4rte Jahr in Folge den die diesen Fehler machen, sie werden immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, sie wiederholen immer wieder....

Bereits in the Witcher 3 hat eine mehr als 16 Lane CPU bewiesen das man bis zu 20-40 Fps je nach Szene mehr haben kann... und Nvidia selbst nutzt auch keine 16 Lane Prozessoren mehr für Hauseigene Tests..., also warum zum Teufel macht CB das!?

Zitat: "Ein Intel Core i7-8700K" 

Quelle 16 Lanes 8700K -->  Intel(R) Core™ i7-8700K Prozessor (12 MB Cache, bis zu 4,70 GHz) Produktspezifikationen


Was bei dem 9900K da los ist glaub ich denen auch nicht, ist nicht mal ne Quelle dabei das er wirklich auf 2x 16 Lanes läuft..., gerade bei SLI kann man mehr als falsch machen...

Darüber hinaus, interessant das diese Auflösung gewählt wurde, aber wo sind die Ergebnisse auf niedrigeren Auflösungen?
Wäre ja nicht so als könnte es auch vom Game zu Engpässen kommen bei 5K Auflösungen...

Also ich trau denen in Sachen SLI und XFire kein bisschen über den Weg da bei CB...


----------



## HisN (30. März 2019)

Ein 9900X ist ein 16-Lanes-Prozessor?
10 Kerne, 20 Threads, 44 Lanes.


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ein 9900X ist ein 16-Lanes-Prozessor?
> 10 Kerne, 20 Threads, 44 Lanes.



Hab ich doch geschrieben...

Aber das Test Ergebnis Zweifel ich an... find ich definitiv zu niedrig. Schade das ichs nicht selbst testen kann..


----------



## HisN (30. März 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Computerbase macht wieder den alljährlichen Fehler und testet auf einem 16 Lane Prozessor... , haben die da überhaupt Ahnung von PC Hardware, langsam bezweifel ich das echt hart.



Ich hab das hier gelesen^^


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier gelesen^^



Ja, das sollte man verbieten... die Frametimes sind ja deutlich besser als ohne die Lanes...

Aber bei der Performance kann ich die Test Ergebnisse nicht nachvollziehen. Hab etliche eigene Tests dazu gemacht auch mit unterschiedlichen Prozessoren und kann das definitiv nicht nachvollziehen wie ein 2x8 Lane CPU mehr FPS als ein 2x16 macht, sofern nicht etwas anderes limitiert


Nur die aktuellste Hardware fehlt mir halt...


----------



## marco7887 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem mit meinen 2 RTX 2080TI und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Und zwar gibt es ja Games die kein SLI unterstützen und dann nur eine Karte benutzen und da habe ich das Problem das ich dann etwa 20% weniger Leistung habe wenn ich SLI aktiviert habe als wenn ich es deaktiviert habe.Wie kann das sein?Ich kann ja nichgt jedes mal SLI deaktivieren wenn ich diese Games zocken will.
Habe hier noch ein Notebook mit GTX 1080 SLI und da besteht das Problem nicht.
Danke schonmal


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2019)

Davon habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Welche Games sind das denn?


----------



## marco7887 (18. Mai 2019)

Das wären z.B. Forza Horizon 4 , Resident Evil 2 Remake.


----------



## marco7887 (18. Mai 2019)

Das wären z.B. Forza Horizon 4 . Resident Evil 2 Remake.


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2019)

Forza ist ein UWP-Spiel wenn ich richtig liege. Da ist ja sowieso irgendwie alles "anders", und nicht nur zum Vorteil der geneigten Gamer.


----------



## marco7887 (18. Mai 2019)

Trotzdem ist das nicht normal und bei Resident Evil besteht ja das selbe Problem.Und auf meinem Notebook (1080SLI) funktioniert das ja auch,denn wenn das Game kein SLI unterstützt wird ja normalerweise auch nur eine GPU genutzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2019)

Für Resident Evil 2 gibt es aber auch ein SLI Profil, damit du beide Karten nutzen kannst. 3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 156


----------



## marco7887 (18. Mai 2019)

Wusste ich noch garnicht.Danke für den Link.
Da muss ich doch bestimmt dann im Ordner vom Game was ersetzen,oder? Nur leider bin ich jetzt mit Forza immer noch nicht weiter und bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider habe ich auch irgendwie total die Frameeinbrüche wenn ich RTX aktiviere,aber da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige habe ich schon öfter gelesen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2019)

Die RTX Features laufen nicht im SLI glaube ich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2019)

marco7887 schrieb:


> Wusste ich noch garnicht.Danke für den Link.
> Da muss ich doch bestimmt dann im Ordner vom Game was ersetzen,oder? Nur leider bin ich jetzt mit Forza immer noch nicht weiter und bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider habe ich auch irgendwie total die Frameeinbrüche wenn ich RTX aktiviere,aber da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige habe ich schon öfter gelesen.


Einfach nur das Profil mit Nvidia Inspector importieren und fertig.
Bei Tomb Raider mal AA ausgemacht?



blautemple schrieb:


> Die RTX Features laufen nicht im SLI glaube ich.


Glauben kann man in der Kirche.  Natürlich geht RTX+SLI... Warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## marco7887 (19. Mai 2019)

Man hat ja bei SLI immer etwas verlust.Ich habe etwa 70% mehr Leistung mit SLI,somit gehen pro Karte etwa 15% Leistung verloren und das sind dann etwa die 15% die mir bei Games fehlen die kein SLI unterstützen,das dürfte doch aber nicht sein wenn nur eine Karte genutzt wird.Kann man da vielleicht irgendwo was einstellen außer SLI zu deaktivieren?Denn das ist ja nun wirklich nicht die Lösung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2019)

Normalerweise hat man 0% Verlust egal ob SLI aktiviert ist. Hast du an beiden Karten Monitore angeschlossen oder nur an der 1. Karte? Laufen beide Karten mit PCIE 3.0x16?


----------



## marco7887 (19. Mai 2019)

@TheBadFrag
Ich habe kein AA an,ist bei 4K auch nicht nötig 
Ich habe nur einen Monitor angeschlossen.Beide Karten sind an PCIE 3,0x16 angeschlossen.Wenn ich aber über HWInfo alles auslese steht da bei Video Bus PCIE 3,0x16 (8,0 GT/s) @ x8 (8,0GT/s).
Irgendwas haut hier nicht hin,bei GTA5 z.B. stürzt der ganze PC ab (geht einfach aus).
Ich werde wohl die zweite Karte einfach wieder verkaufen und warten das ich vielleicht mal ne Titan RTX "günstig" bekomme.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2019)

Nur weil du nicht vorm spielen das SLI de-/aktivieren magst? Ist das heute schwieriger geworden als noch vor zwei Jahren? Da brauchte man nämlich bloß im Treiber kurz mal an der richtigen Stelle klicken und fertig. Dauerte Sekunden. Deshalb die ganze Geschichte abstoßen kommt mir heftig übertrieben vor.

Allgemein denke ich dass das bei dir an was anderem liegen sollte. Denn ich gucke gern rawiioli und der hat mit zwei RX Vega 56ern fast 90-100% Skalierung. Dass die Skalierung bei CF meist etwas sauberer war ist mir bekannt, auch aus eigener Erfahrung, aber so große Unterschiede, Leistungsverlust und gar abschalten des Systems sollte wirklich nicht sein. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2019)

Wenn du deine Karten nur per PCIE 3.0 8x betreibst, dann kann das durchaus zu stottern oder rucklern führen. Läuft dein System nur auf einer Sockel 1151 Platform?



marco7887 schrieb:


> Irgendwas haut hier nicht hin,bei GTA5 z.B. stürzt der ganze PC ab (geht einfach aus).


Das ist ein klassisches Netzteil zu klein Problem. Wenn CPU und die GPUs gleichzeitig Last bekommen haut die OCP vom Netzteil rein.


----------



## marco7887 (19. Mai 2019)

Das läuft hier irgendwie alles nicht wirklich rund.Wenn ich SLI deaktivieren will muss ich jedes mal danach einen Neustart machen weil es sonst öfter vorkommt das der PC dann auch einfach aus geht.Mir hat auch jemand gesagt das es sein kann das das Board nicht für SLI geeignet ist,denn nicht jedes z370 Board ist auch dafür geeignet.Das SLI zwar läuft aber die Karten dann gedrosselt werden,vielleicht ist das ja das Problem


----------



## marco7887 (19. Mai 2019)

@TheBadFrag
Netzteil ist ein Straight Power 11 mit 850W.Das müsste auf jeden Fall reichen da nichts übertaktet ist und es ja z.B bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider auch nicht abstürzt und da laufen die Karten ja auch unter Volllast.Und selbst wenn ich bei GTA5 die Details und Auflösung reduziere (V-Sync auf 60 begrenzt) geht der PC aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2019)

Hmmmm ok nen Z370 hat ja auch nur 8 Lanes pro GPU. Wenn du es richtig machen willst, dann musst du auf jeden Fall auf X299 gehen. Da hat man dann auch 16 Lanes pro Karte.

850W Netzteil wird zu wenig sein. Für 2x 2080Ti sind 1000W Pflicht.
Wenn der PC einfach ausgeht ist das halt ein sehr deutliches Zeichen das das Netzteil wegen Überlast abschaltet. Wenn irgendwas instabil läuft dann würdest du einen Bluescreen bekommen. Das bei manchen Spielen der Rechner ausgeht und bei anderen nicht, liegt einfach daran das manche Spiele sehr viel Strom brauchen. Je besser das Spiel optimiert ist, desto höher ist der Verbrauch. Bei meinem System sind das teilweise 250W Unterschied je nach Spiel.

Selbst wenn 850W Gesamtleistung theoretisch ausreichen würden, müssten diese bei einem Multirail Netzteil perfekt auf die Rails vom Netzteil verteilt werden, was in der Praxis nicht möglich ist.


----------



## marco7887 (19. Mai 2019)

Alles klar,danke für die Info.
Ein x299 wird mir nur leider nichts bringen mit einem 8700K und eine neue CPU will ich mir jetzt nicht auch noch kaufen.


----------



## GEChun (19. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmmm ok nen Z370 hat ja auch nur 8 Lanes pro GPU. Wenn du es richtig machen willst, dann musst du auf jeden Fall auf X299 gehen. Da hat man dann auch 16 Lanes pro Karte.
> 
> 850W Netzteil wird zu wenig sein. Für 2x 2080Ti sind 1000W Pflicht.
> Wenn der PC einfach ausgeht ist das halt ein sehr deutliches Zeichen das das Netzteil wegen Überlast abschaltet. Wenn irgendwas instabil läuft dann würdest du einen Bluescreen bekommen. Das bei manchen Spielen der Rechner ausgeht und bei anderen nicht, liegt einfach daran das manche Spiele sehr viel Strom brauchen. Je besser das Spiel optimiert ist, desto höher ist der Verbrauch. Bei meinem System sind das teilweise 250W Unterschied je nach Spiel.
> ...



Dazu kommt noch, das du Skalierungsprobleme haben wirst, weil das System immer versucht mit dem vorhandenen Strom auszukommen.
Gut möglich das mal was berechnet wird und eine GPU kriegt genug saft die andere zu wenig für die gleiche Berechnung und schon bricht die Skalierung beider Karten zusammen...

Hab das selbst mal getestet 

Aber ganz aus geht der PC auch dann, wie TheBadFrag schon sagt hängt halt ganz davon ab was beide Karten berechnen müssen und wie viel Strom dafür zur Verfügung steht und vorweg in den Kondensatoren noch dafür bereit steht.

Und ja hier im Forum gibts auch Moral Aposteln die noch nie ein SLI oder CF hatten und meinen das man alles mit einem 700-850W immer gedeckelt bekommt.
Dem ist nicht so, für 2x Vega 56 waren bei mir schon 1000W zu wenig obwohl es bei 2x 1080 ausreichte.


----------



## marco7887 (19. Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Wenn ich jetzt aber am besten auch noch ein x299 Board,CPU und ein 1000W+ Netzteil brauche dann lohnt sich das einfach nicht mehr.Da kann ich mir ja echt schon fast ne Titan RTX holen.
Ich werde wohl die zweite GPU wieder verkaufen und einfach noch etwas warten.


----------



## iLLpatroN (19. Mai 2019)

Wenn die neuen AMD Plattform, PCI 4.0 bietet und man zwei Grafikkarten mit 8x/8x betreiben kann, dann hat man doch das selbe Ergebnis wie bei x299 mit einer dicken CPU, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## GEChun (19. Mai 2019)

iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Wenn die neuen AMD Plattform, PCI 4.0 bietet und man zwei Grafikkarten mit 8x/8x betreiben kann, dann hat man doch das selbe Ergebnis wie bei x299 mit einer dicken CPU, sehe ich das richtig?



Grundsätzlich schon, aber er hat ja dann immer noch ein Mainboard was nach aktuellem Stand nur PCIe 3.0 kann.
Für die PCIe 4.0 muss er zwingend auch ein Mainboardwechsel durchführen.

Da aber bei Dual GPU immer gilt: je besser die Anbindung desto besser das Resultat. Würde ich dann natürlich auch sagen betreibe es mit 2x 4.0 @ 16 Lanes.
Schaden tut es nicht, wobei zu Anfang sicherlich kaum ein Merkbarer Unterschied da sein wird, wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten.


----------



## iLLpatroN (19. Mai 2019)

Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken, mir vielleicht eine AMD Plattform zu zulegen, mit 2x 2080 ti, allerdings habe ich noch ein x299 Omega rumliegen, aber ohne CPU.
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, welchen CPU ich dafür kaufen sollte, die haben alle ganz schön wenig Takt (außer der 9990xe) und man findet relativ wenig Infos. Bei 4,7-4,8 würde ich schon gern ankommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2019)

iLLpatroN schrieb:


> Wenn die neuen AMD Plattform, PCI 4.0 bietet und man zwei Grafikkarten mit 8x/8x betreiben kann, dann hat man doch das selbe Ergebnis wie bei x299 mit einer dicken CPU, sehe ich das richtig?


Nein, weil die Karte dann auch PCI-E 4.0 können muss. Wenn man eine PCI-E 3.0 Karte draufsteckt, dann läuft die auch nur mit 3.0 x8.


----------



## iLLpatroN (24. Juli 2019)

Hat noch jemand das Probelem bei Battlefield? 

Das SLI Profil lässt sich zwar ändern, aber setzt sich beim Start zurück.

Ich habe die Üblichen Lösungen wie "C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs" schreibegeschützt machen oder die BFV.exe umgenennen schon angewandt, funktioniert nur leider nicht, das Profil stellt sich sofort nach dem Start, wieder in seinen Ursprung zurück.

Weiß da jemand Rat?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2019)

Du musst die beiden Dateien schreibschützen und nicht den Ordner, dann geht es. Gestern noch mit beiden Karten und dick FPS gezoggt. 

nvdrsdb0.bin
Und
nvdrsdb1.bin


----------



## iLLpatroN (24. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß schon was du meinst, habe ich, es setzt das Profil trotzdem zurück.

Ich habe 2 Rechner mit SLI, bei einem funktioniert es, beim anderen zum verrecken nicht, ich bin absolut Ratlos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2019)

Hmmmm vielleicht mal über die NTFS Rechtevergabe die Dateien auf nur Lesen stellen, nachdem du das Profil eingefügt hast. Muss man dann nur beim Treiberupdate dran denken es zurückzustellen. Dann kann er es nicht resetten, wenn du das Spiel ohne Adminrechte startest.


----------



## reinhardrudi (16. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du musst die beiden Dateien schreibschützen und nicht den Ordner, dann geht es. Gestern noch mit beiden Karten und dick FPS gezoggt.
> 
> nvdrsdb0.bin
> Und
> nvdrsdb1.bin



servus

bin auch grad am überlegen wg. GTX1080TI SLI . Anscheinend gibts ja bei BF5 kein SLI Profil.  Kannst mal kurz schreiben was man machen muss das es funzt, oder ein link dazu. wäre geil.

THX


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2019)

1. Nvidia Profile Inspector runterladen.
2. BF V Profil mit den Daten vom BF 1 Profil ausfüllen und speichern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. In Ordner "C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs" gehen.
4. Bei dem Dateien nvdrsdb0.bin und nvdrsdb1.bin Schreibschutz aktivieren.
5. BF V maxed out flüssig zocken.


----------



## reinhardrudi (16. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Nvidia Profile Inspector runterladen.
> 2. BF V Profil mit den Daten vom BF 1 Profil ausfüllen und speichern.
> 
> 
> ...




sehr geil.

Dankeschön


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2019)

Grade wieder ne Runde gemacht.  Sogar 8k ist möglich aber nicht maxed out. Dann hat man keine 60FPS mehr.


----------



## reinhardrudi (17. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade wieder ne Runde gemacht.  Sogar 8k ist möglich aber nicht maxed out. Dann hat man keine 60FPS mehr.



servus

im inspector ist ein eintrag für BF5- wieso soll man den nicht nehnem??  warum der für BF1 etc. ?

Geht das denn nur mit  DX 11 ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2019)

Weil der vorhandene Eintrag SLI deaktiviert. Das drückt Nvidia wahrscheinlich allen Spieleentwicklern auf, damit mehr RTX verkauft wird. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich nicht.

Ja es geht nur DX11. Bei BF V geht sowieso nur DX11, da DX12 so hart laggt das man nicht ganz oben aufs Scoreboard kommt.


----------



## reinhardrudi (17. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil der vorhandene Eintrag SLI deaktiviert. Das drückt Nvidia wahrscheinlich allen Spieleentwicklern auf, damit mehr RTX verkauft wird. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich nicht.
> 
> Ja es geht nur DX11. Bei BF V geht sowieso nur DX11, da DX12 so hart laggt das man nicht ganz oben aufs Scoreboard kommt.



ok-- hab mal durchgetestet. 
stimmt  mit dem SLI bei dem BF5 eintrag.

Aber: ich hab mit DX12 ohne SLI 30 FPS mehr als mit SLI und DX11.... Die 1 karte ist im SLI 65-70 %  und die 2te. nur ca. 40% ausgelastet. hmm. gibts den noch eine andere Einstellung die aktivieren muß ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2019)

Hast du "Future Frame Rendering" an? Das muss auf jeden Fall an sein.


----------



## reinhardrudi (17. August 2019)

Kontrolliere ich nachher wenn ich BF 5 starte


----------



## reinhardrudi (17. August 2019)

So.. getestet. 
Gpu1 94%  gpu2 20%  Auslastung


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2019)

Dann ist SLI nicht an.


----------



## reinhardrudi (18. August 2019)

laut systemsteuerung  an

Jetzt scheints zu gehn. beide gleiche auslastung. aber nur bis max. 70% meistens darunter um die 50%. dementsprechend nicht grad die FPS die ich mir wünschte.  so ein sch.....

moin
beim PC neustart nicht gespeichert trotz schreibschutz.

Also irgendwas mach ich verkehrt....


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2019)

Was hast du denn für eine CPU drin? BF V braucht grade im 64er Multiplayer extrem viel CPU Leistung. Da ist man mit einem 8Kerner schon meistens im CPU Limit. 

 BF V will bei jedem Start das Profil zurücksetzen, damit du kein SLI nutzen kannst. Normalerweise sollte das der Schreibschutz verhindern. Bevor du das Profil mit dem Nvidia Profile Inspector veränderst, auf jeden Fall immer den Schreibschutz rausnehmen, sonst ändert er nix. ...und BF V nicht als Admin starten.


----------



## reinhardrudi (18. August 2019)

Ryzen 2600X

Mit einer Karte 98% Auslastung. Und gute 100-125 FPS

Mit dem BF5 Profil komischer Weise 96% zu 40%  die 2te karte und 135 Fps.   Naja..

Welche Inspektor Version benutzt du?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2019)

Au ja mit nem 2600X wird das nix.  Nur 8 Lanes pro Karte und für BF V auf jeden Fall zu wenig Power.

Für BF V mit 1080 Ti SLI um nicht ständig im CPU Limit zu hängen, ist mindestens ein übertakteter 10 Kerner(9900X) oder mehr notwendig. Selbst ein 9900K lässt sich schon mit einer 2080Ti(welche noch ein ganzes Stück weniger Power hat als 2x 1080Ti) zu 100% auslasten.

Bei anderen Spielen sieht das aber meistens schon anders aus. BF V 64er Multiplayer ist einfach brutal CPU-lastig.

Version... ...ehhh müsste ich nachgucken


----------



## GEChun (18. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Au ja mit nem 2600X wird das nix.  Nur 8 Lanes pro Karte und für BF V auf jeden Fall zu wenig Power.
> 
> Für BF V mit 1080 Ti SLI um nicht ständig im CPU Limit zu hängen, ist mindestens ein übertakteter 10 Kerner(9900X) oder mehr notwendig. Selbst ein 9900K lässt sich schon mit einer 2080Ti(welche noch ein ganzes Stück weniger Power hat als 2x 1080Ti) zu 100% auslasten.
> 
> Bei anderen Spielen sieht das aber meistens schon anders aus. BF V 64er Multiplayer ist einfach brutal CPU-lastig.



Ich würd so gerne mal meine CPU mit 2x 1080TI in BF V testen   

Ne aber würd ich auch denken, die 8 Lanes bremsen ordentlich bei BF V, interessant wäre wie sich 2x 8 Lanes PCIe 4.0 mit dem Setting bei dir auswirken reinharddrudi..

Welches Board hast du? Ggf. wäre ein Wechsel auf einen 3600/x doch von Vorteil, wenn dein Board das noch unterstützt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2019)

PCI-E 4.0 hilft auch nicht, da es die Karten nicht können. Die laufen weiter mit 3.0.

Die einzige AMD CPU, die BF V im Moment mit high FPS stemmen kann ist ein 3900X. Das Problem daran sind aber auch wieder die 2x8 Lanes pro Karte. Also bleibt für Reibungslosen Betrieb weiterhin nur X299 als einzige Alternative.


----------



## GEChun (18. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> PCI-E 4.0 hilft auch nicht, da es die Karten nicht können. Die laufen weiter mit 3.0.
> 
> Die einzige AMD CPU, die BF V im Moment mit high FPS stemmen kann ist ein 3900X. Das Problem daran sind aber auch wieder die 2x8 Lanes pro Karte. Also bleibt für Reibungslosen Betrieb weiterhin nur X299 als einzige Alternative.



Stimmt hatte ich vergessen.. xD Bin schon so bei 4.0... aber mein Board kann es auch nicht.

Wobei der 3900X in der theorie wieder 4.0 kann wenn die Karten und das Board es können.. was dann das Problem mit 8 wieder etwas relativieren würde...


Mal davon ab... hab hier ein weiteres Problem.
Ich kenne jemanden der mit seinem alten Lappy WoW Classic spielen will..

Das alte Lappy hat ein Crossfire System mit 2x 7970m.. leider wird nur eine von WoW angesprochen...

Ich weiß aber von damals dass WoW mit SLI und Crossfire gut funktioniert hat... ist jetzt die Frage, glaub das der MGPU Patch irgendwann 2006/2007 kam... 
Leider hab ich auch nicht verfolgt wie weit sie die Grafik angepasst haben über Jahre... oder gar den MGPU Support wieder rausgenommen haben...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2019)

Da bin ich absolut überfragt, da ich noch nie Crossfire hatte und auch noch nie WoW gezoggt habe.


----------



## reinhardrudi (18. August 2019)

Ok.. da muss ich mal schauen. 

Geplant is eh ein Ryzen 3800

Hab ein asrock taichi x370 Board

Dann sollte ich das Projekt SLI  lieber stecken und ne RX 2080ti kaufen...


----------



## GEChun (18. August 2019)

reinhardrudi schrieb:


> Ok.. da muss ich mal schauen.
> 
> Geplant is eh ein Ryzen 3800
> 
> ...



Glaube mit X370 kannst du aber kein PCIe 4.0 auf Dauer realisieren..

Wäre mit der 2080TI aber eh nicht möglich..

Habe bisher nur gehört das maximal einige B450 und X470 Boards auch mit PCIe 4.0 klappen. 
Allerdings nicht alle!


----------



## reinhardrudi (19. August 2019)

laut GPU-Z läuft meine 2te. graka unter belastung nur mit @8x 1.1  anstatt @ 8x 3.0

obwohl-- BF1 hab ich 2x95%-100% auslastung


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2019)

War die Karte in dem Moment wirklich belastet? Du musst ein Spiel(was auch wirklich auf beiden Karten rennt) im Fenster offen laufen haben und dann gleichzeitig in GPU-Z gucken. Wenn du es in die Taskleiste packst, dann schaltet er sofort runter.

Wenn es unter Last auch so ist, dann guck mal ins Bios, ob da vielleicht was falsch eingestellt ist.


----------



## reinhardrudi (21. August 2019)

sodele- neuer treiber neues glück. SLI scheint zu funzen- beide die selbe auslastung- halt nur 70%. beide. aber gute FPS.

gruß


----------



## Loonaria1988 (2. Oktober 2019)

Hi habe vor kurzem ein sli Setup realisiert mit 2 gtx 1080 von zotac habe aber fast kein scaling in shadow of the tombraider.

Beide Karten laufen im afr in dx 12 aber Komme nicht über 40 FPS in 4k zb 

Habe schon versucht was in nvidia inspector zu verstellen habe da aber nicht wirklich die Ahnung davon könnte also etwas Hilfe gebrauchen 

Cpu 4770k 4,2
16 gig ram vo  geil auf 1600
2x gtx 1080 amp edition


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2019)

Meines Wissens nach lief SOTTR OOTB in DX12 mit SLI zusammen.
D.h. Du fummelst da umsonst irgendwo rum.

SLI in anderen Games geht? Dann isses ein simples Treiber-Problem oder Problem eines Game-Patches (kommt ja auch nicht so selten vor, das ein Game mit einem Update seine mGPU-Fähigkeiten verliert^^).

Wenn Du DX11 gegentesten möchtest.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread


----------



## Loonaria1988 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde es mal testen und berichten ^^ Danke schon mal

Muss erstmal meine ganzen Spiele wieder installieren da ich alles neu machen musste, weil ich meine m.2 ssd nicht mehr nutzen kann mit den beiden Karten warum auch immer das einzigste was ich hab ist sottr und Minecraft ^^* und 2 MMORPGs die ich auch gerade nicht spielen kann da meine WLAN Karte nicht will wie ich das will ... so langsam hab ich den Kanal voll xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2019)

Mehr wie 40 FPS in 4k maxed out sind mit 2 GTX1080 bei SOTTR auch nicht drin. Das passt schon. Mit einer Karte wirds unspielbar.

Bei DX12 kannst du im Nvidia Inspector nichts einstellen.


----------



## GEChun (3. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mehr wie 40 FPS in 4k maxed out sind mit 2 GTX1080 bei SOTTR auch nicht drin. Das passt schon. Mit einer Karte wirds unspielbar.
> 
> Bei DX12 kannst du im Nvidia Inspector nichts einstellen.



Drinn denke ich schon aber da schon mit niedrigeren Einstellungen die 8GB voll sind sollte das wohl das Problem in 4k max out sein. Wurde das schon mal beachtet? 
Dann könnte man die Grafikoptionen halt anpassen und trotzdem mehr als 40 fps in 4k erreichen..


----------



## Loonaria1988 (8. Oktober 2019)

So hab mir mal ne hb bridge eingebaut und siehe da es hat sich nichts verändert weder dx 10/11 noch dx 12 in 4k über 25 - maximal 30 FPS
in 1440p gerade so 60 FPS
und in FHD ca 80 FPS 
mit 2 Karten ohne anti aliasing
und die ca 80 FPS habe ich mit einer Karte und TAA hin bekommen also irgend was ist da nicht richtig ....


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2019)

Wieviel Auslastung auf den Karten hast du denn in 4k ultra(kein AA) mit DX12?


----------



## Loonaria1988 (12. Oktober 2019)

So also in irgendeiner Weise hat eine einstellung im bios das ganze eingebremst ... einmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und lediglich die lüfter auf manuell gestellt ... 4k 60-75(manchmal 80) FPS in rise und shadow of the tomb raider

Bin nun glücklich ^^


----------



## GEChun (13. Oktober 2019)

Loonaria1988 schrieb:


> So also in irgendeiner Weise hat eine einstellung im bios das ganze eingebremst ... einmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und lediglich die lüfter auf manuell gestellt ... 4k 60-75(manchmal 80) FPS in rise und shadow of the tomb raider
> 
> Bin nun glücklich ^^



Das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum viele SLI kacke finden oder kein Performance vorteil benchen... sogar Zeitschriften oder anerkannte Youtube Bencher...

Das nur weil irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht richtig eingestellt ist...

Manchmal an Ecken an denen man es gar nicht vermutet... SLI ist da halt sehr pflegebedürftig...


----------



## Duke711 (21. Oktober 2019)

SLI ist einfach nur super. Mit 2x 1080 Ti ist jede 2080 Titan überflüssig. Immer wieder ärgerlich wenn man dann AAA Titel wie AC Odyssey hat die mit nur einer Karte mit 40 FPS ruckeln.
Ich würde ich ja schwarz ägern 3000 Euro für eine nutzlose 2080 Titan zu bezahlen die unfähig ist solche Spiele mit konstant 60 FPS wiederzugeben.


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2019)

Und ich würde mich schwarz ärgern über jedes Game in dem eine der beiden Grakas sich langweilt.
Zu meinen SLI Zeiten waren das in der Regel 50% meiner Games. Ich hab mich viel geärgert 
Das ist mit einer 3000 Euro Graka viel entspannter geworden. Die schuftet immer volle Pulle. Und wenn man sich mit den Reglern nicht anstellt, dann kommen da auch 60 FPS bei raus.


----------



## GEChun (25. Oktober 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Und ich würde mich schwarz ärgern über jedes Game in dem eine der beiden Grakas sich langweilt.
> Zu meinen SLI Zeiten waren das in der Regel 50% meiner Games. Ich hab mich viel geärgert
> Das ist mit einer 3000 Euro Graka viel entspannter geworden. Die schuftet immer volle Pulle. Und wenn man sich mit den Reglern nicht anstellt, dann kommen da auch 60 FPS bei raus.



Dafür ist ja auch der Wiederverkaufswert von 2 Grakas > 1ner Graka 
Bei 3000€ kommt halt eine Talfahrt wie bei einer senkrechten Achterbahn.

Zwei Karten für 1200€ z.B. haben im gleichen Zeitabschnitt dann noch ca 900-1000€ Wert.


----------



## HisN (25. Oktober 2019)

Du verlierst genau so viel. 50%.
Ob Du nun eine Graka verkaufst oder zwei, Du bekommst noch 50% dafür, jedenfalls sind das meine Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren, wobei ich natürlich nie eine 3000 Euro Graka hatte oder habe^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2019)

Kleine Info an alle Freunde der doppelten Grafikkarten: Red Dead Redemption 2 hat Vulkan mGPU Unterstützung.


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2019)

Sehr schön! Dann mal her mit den Tests. 
Hast du dazu eine Quelle?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2019)

Hab grade eben selber 2 Stunden gezoggt.  Musste nix weiter machen, ging einfach so ab Werk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2019)

Achso habe grade mitbekommen das Nvidia mit dem neusten Treiber SLI ohne Grund für RDR2 sperrt. 

Einfacher Workaround:
- NvidiaProfileInspector öffnen
- In RDR2 Profil gehen
- RDR2.exe vom Profil löschen
- RDR2.exe zu Profil GTA V hinzufügen
- Übernehmen nicht vergessen 
- Dateien "nvdrsdb0.bin" und "nvdrsdb1.bin" in "C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs" schreibschützen.
- Viele FPS genießen. 

PS: Der neue Treiber bringt minimal mehr FPS, wirklich nur minimal.  1,5 FPS waren es bei mir im Vergleich zum 430.86.


----------



## HisN (6. November 2019)

Die machen das ja nicht ohne Grund (in der Regel). Wird wahrscheinlich irgendwas flackern oder so.



> The 441.12 driver just disallow MultiGPU-support for Red Dead Redemption II app-profile in current driver, because it doesn't work properly!



Aber man kann ja Vulkan nutzen stattdessen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2019)

Ich nutze ja Vulkan mGPU.  Das haben die aber halt deaktiviert.(oder zumindest versucht) ...um 2080Ti's zu verkaufen...


----------



## _Berge_ (7. November 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich nutze ja Vulkan mGPU.  Das haben die aber halt deaktiviert.(oder zumindest versucht) ...um 2080Ti's zu verkaufen...



Einfach gestartet dann liefs?

Zuletzt hab ichs in Shadow of the Tomb Raider genutzt, aber jetzt bei Red Dead Redemption 2 mit aktuellem Treiber dümpelt meine zweite Seven bei 0% Auslastung rum und 25mhz und die erste ist bei 99% 1800mhz und zaubert mir average 75FPS bei Ultra/Hoch aufn Schirm 

Gibts nicht doch einen Trick?


----------



## ring0r (7. November 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich nutze ja Vulkan mGPU.  Das haben die aber halt deaktiviert.(oder zumindest versucht) ...um 2080Ti's zu verkaufen...



Das ist Quark, es flackert wie verrückt und ohne TAA sieht man nichts ... meine Hoffnung: Wird gefixt


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Einfach gestartet dann liefs?
> 
> Zuletzt hab ichs in Shadow of the Tomb Raider genutzt, aber jetzt bei Red Dead Redemption 2 mit aktuellem Treiber dümpelt meine zweite Seven bei 0% Auslastung rum und 25mhz und die erste ist bei 99% 1800mhz und zaubert mir average 75FPS bei Ultra/Hoch aufn Schirm
> 
> Gibts nicht doch einen Trick?


Mit älterem Treiber gings einfach so, mit dem neueren Treiber muss man nur kurz das Profil mit dem NvidiaProfileInspector ändern. Danach sollte es direkt gehen.



ring0r schrieb:


> Das ist Quark, es flackert wie verrückt und ohne TAA sieht man nichts ... meine Hoffnung: Wird gefixt


Ja ein paar Schneetexturen flackern manchmal. Meistens muss man nur kurz auf den Boden und dann wieder hoch gucken, dann geht es.
Ich nutze eh TAA auf mittel also von daher...


----------



## Duke711 (14. November 2019)

@TheBadFrag

FPS in 4 K auf Ultra und etwas schlechteren Einstellungen (hoch) ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2019)

Auf maxed out 4k ca. 45 FPS und hoch ca. 65 FPS. Hoch und Ultra ist in 4k kaum ein Unterschied was die Grafikqualität angeht.


----------



## tochan01 (23. November 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Au ja mit nem 2600X wird das nix.  Nur 8 Lanes pro Karte und für BF V auf jeden Fall zu wenig Power.



also bisher waren alle Benchs die ich kenne im 5% bereich. Warum sollte BF V hier eine ausnahme sein? Ja, schon bissel her aber da ich gerade mit meinen beiden 2080er rum spiele.... und Anthem irgenwie klein SLI suport mehr hat.... aber die Karten sind auch mehr für was anderes im dual GPU betrieb hier


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2019)

Weil BF V extrem viel CPU Leistung im 64er Multiplayer braucht. Ich habe da teilweise 5x mehr CPU Last als in anderen Spielen. ...und Anthem sollte aber sehr gut im SLI laufen. Zumindest bei mir läuft es ohne Probleme seit es gepatched wurde.

Ein 9900K läuft z.B. mit einer *single* 2080Ti auf 64er Conquest 1440p Ultra mittem im Getümmel mit 90%+ Auslastung. Bei 2 Karten muss man dann auch entsprechend CPU Leistung nachschieben.


----------



## tochan01 (24. November 2019)

Merkwürdig, wenn ich 2x GPUz laufen lasse und mir das auf meinem kleinen 10 zoll Statusmonitor ansehe, langweilt sich eine der Beiden 2080 zu tode... RAM wird gleich belastet aber Nutzung und der Stromverbauch sind ein bissel über leerlauf. SLI is natürlich aktiv und hab auch schon die Optionen in der NV Systerung durch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2019)

Hast du im BF V Profil die Bits für BF 1 oder Battlefront 2 eingetragen und die beiden Dateien schreibgeschützt? Ansonsten deaktiviert dir BF V immer wieder SLI.


----------



## tochan01 (24. November 2019)

ich bin noch bei Anthem. In der Sys steuerung springt es immer wieder auf einzel GPU. K.a. woran das liegt? hat hier jemand das game installiert und läuft es mit dem aktuellen Treiber noch im SLI? könnte mir vorstellen das NV hier wieder die deaktivierer keule schwinkt... 

edit nachtrag:
Eben einfach ma Projekt cars 2 angeschmissen da das noch installiert war und SLI läuft ohne probleme. Die karten langweilen sich bei 3440x1440 und 60fps.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2019)

Hast recht, im letzten Treiber ist das SLI Profil für Anthem irgendwie kaputt.  ...oder jemand hat es ausversehen deaktiviert.

Einfach
0x2A0115F5 (Debug Mode AFR-FriendlyD3D + Possible Hints, Agents of Mayhem, Rising Storm 2: Vietnam, World Of Warcraft - Retail, Far Cry 5, World Of Warcraft - Classic)
als DX10+11 SLI Bits im NvidiaProfileInspector reinmachen. Ich meine das waren die Bits, die offiziell dafür mal eingetragen waren.

0x00000004 SLI_PREDEFINED_GPU_COUNT_DX10_FOUR
und
0x00000002 SLI_PREDEFINED_MODE_DX10_FORCE_AFR

auch reinmachen. Sollte dann ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## tochan01 (25. November 2019)

Top, hat geholfen und mir langes einlesen ersprart . Danke


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. März 2020)

Hai!
Nutzt jmd aktuell die Seven für Crossfire? 
mfg


----------



## _Berge_ (31. März 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai!



Wo? 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Nutzt jmd aktuell die Seven für Crossfire?
> mfg



Habe meine beiden noch, was willste wissen? 

Crossfire direkt ist ja nicht, eher mGPU in unterstützten Spielen, ausser ich Dümpel seit Monaten mit falschen Einstellungen rum


----------



## kampfschaaaf (31. März 2020)

Auf CF liegt mein Fokus. Warum soll das nicht gehen? Läßt der aktuelle Treiber es nicht mehr zu?


----------



## _Berge_ (31. März 2020)

Nach meinem Wissensstand wird CF nicht supportet und zuletzt hatte ich die Option auch nicht, ich schaue aber gerne nochmal heute Abend

MGPU unter DX12/Vulkan lief aber


----------



## kampfschaaaf (31. März 2020)

im 1. Treiber für dieses Jahr konnte ich bei dem Furygespann noch CF auswählen. Im Folgetreiber nicht mehr. Seit dem habe ich nen alten Treiber für die Furys.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. April 2020)

3DMark Time Spy Crossfire mit 2x Radeon VII

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX X570-E GAMING

das ergab all@stock 16264pts.


----------



## _Berge_ (2. April 2020)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> das ergab all@stock 16264pts.



Kann ich mithalten, ebenfalls all@Stock 16411pts.

AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3950X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## GEChun (12. April 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Kann ich mithalten, ebenfalls all@Stock 16411pts.
> 
> AMD Radeon VII video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3950X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO



Cooles Ergebnis, auch wenn ich dennoch gerne ne stärkere Single Performance bei AMD sehen würde...
Hoffentlich kommt da noch was dieses Jahr, wäre auf jeden Fall Kaufbereit.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. April 2020)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt da noch was dieses Jahr, wäre auf jeden Fall Kaufbereit.



Thx 

Ja warte auch auf die Kommenden AMD Karten, nVidia will ich kein Geld in den Rachen werfen

Kaufbereit aber nur wenn gute Mehrleistung bei rumkommt und natürlich Preislich attraktiv


----------



## izanagi23 (13. April 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Einfach gestartet dann liefs?
> 
> Zuletzt hab ichs in Shadow of the Tomb Raider genutzt, aber jetzt bei Red Dead Redemption 2 mit aktuellem Treiber dümpelt meine zweite Seven bei 0% Auslastung rum und 25mhz und die erste ist bei 99% 1800mhz und zaubert mir average 75FPS bei Ultra/Hoch aufn Schirm
> 
> Gibts nicht doch einen Trick?



Spielst du 4K ?? Ich versteh gar nicht wie man RDR2 überhaupt spielen kann. Seit dem Release aufm PC hats nie funktioniert. Unter DX12 läufts in 4K bei 30fps und unter Vulkan bekommt man nen Blackscreen und das Bild friert ein bei Story Start. Und wir haben nun 5 Monate später immernoch kein Fix. Überall lese ich die selben Probleme mit der schlechtesten Portierung seit langem.
Erst groß Marketing mit Nvlink und dann supported eh kein Spiel mehr Dual.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. April 2020)

izanagi23 schrieb:


> Spielst du 4K ??



2560x1440 - WQHD




izanagi23 schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht wie man RDR2 überhaupt spielen kann.



Ich verstehe Dota/LoL Spieler nicht 



izanagi23 schrieb:


> Seit dem Release aufm PC hats nie funktioniert.



Gut Day One mal ausgenommen, da hatte ich Probleme, seitdem schön fluffig





izanagi23 schrieb:


> Unter DX12 läufts in 4K bei 30fps



WQHD bin ich nachwievor mit 80-90FPS unterwegs

VSR 4k 3840x2160 zwischen 45 und 50FPS mit DX12 und sogar 60 FPS mit Vulkan




izanagi23 schrieb:


> und unter Vulkan bekommt man nen Blackscreen und das Bild friert ein bei Story Start.



Keine Probleme




izanagi23 schrieb:


> Und wir haben nun 5 Monate später immernoch kein Fix. Überall lese ich die selben Probleme mit der schlechtesten Portierung seit langem.
> Erst groß Marketing mit Nvlink und dann supported eh kein Spiel mehr Dual.



Bei mir läufts


----------



## izanagi23 (13. April 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts



Ah ok WQHD löst natürlich allerlei Problem. Ich habe wie viele immer noch blackscreen unter 4K bei Vulkan. Mein Kumpel ebenso. Habs gestern nochmal versucht. Mit 50 frame limit und schatten auf mittel, Licht und Reflexion auf high, Auflösung 0.9 dann läufts auch flüssig unter DX12. Bisschen Besserung hat sich getan. 
Aber die Quali runterschrauben möcht ich eigentlich ungern.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. April 2020)

Scheint wohl Probleme mit nativen 4k zu geben? Denn VSR downsampling klappt ja

Evtl HDR oder eine andere Einstellung die faxen macht?


----------



## GEChun (14. April 2020)

Die Auflösung ist doch mal völlig uninteressant. 

Kannst ein NVLink System in FHD auch zur Auslastung bringen...

Finde die Entwicklung der Reduzierung von MGPU nach wie vor schade... wobei ich mir sicher bin das ich ein Nvidia System ans laufen bekommen würde... bei AMD mit Vega ist das so eine Sache... glaub es läuft mit Navi durchaus besser... mein Verdacht ist das der HBM Probleme hat um MGPU betrieb... Treiber Support gibt dann übriges...

Dabei könnte ich den Performance Sprung mehr denn je gebrauchen...


----------



## izanagi23 (14. April 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Scheint wohl Probleme mit nativen 4k zu geben? Denn VSR downsampling klappt ja
> 
> Evtl HDR oder eine andere Einstellung die faxen macht?



Gestern nochmal 2h investiert und alle Einstellungen durch um zu sehen was am meisten FPS frisst.
Also Vulkan geht nicht, habs auf einem WQHD getestet. An der Auflösung liegt es nicht. zumindest läut es in 4K unter DX12 mit konstant 50fps, wenn man auf Wasserdetails, Reflektion und Schatten verzichtet und auf Mittel-High stellt.
Ich meine es wirkt hübscher als auf der Xbox, das war ja das Ziel. Für mich eh nicht interessant weil ich es damals schon auf Xbox gezockt habe. Aber mein Kumpel ist angepisst das das Spiel so schlecht portiert ist. Habe gehofft ihm die perfekten Configs zu suchen.
Ist halt frustrierend wenn du 3000 Euro für Karten aufn Tisch legst und einfach kein anspruchsvolles Ergebnis bekommst.
Aber ich finde 50fps echt fluffig und die Quali ist noch okey.

Was ich aber mal wissen wollte... wieso spürt man das Runterbrechen von 60 auf 57fps so extrem als Ruckler? Kompensiert der das nicht? Ich meine vor 20 Jahre wurden fehlende FPS doch auch interpoliert damit alles smooth läuft.
57fps ist echt total unspielbar. Mit dem Limiter auf 50fps ist alles super. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das v-sync das Problem ist und bei 57fps auf 30fps rechnet damit 2x30 wieder 60hz kompatibel sind.


----------



## nordcore709 (15. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen..ich habe auch eine frage zu sli....es geht um das Mainboard Asus Prime x470 Pro und die Grafikarte Gigabyte Aorus gtx 1080ti Xtreme edition....hab das als sli hier probieren können und es läuft, alles kein Problem...aber...der Abstand zwischen den PciE steckplätzen ist einfach zu gering..denn die beiden Grafikarten hatten gerade mal ein abstand von ca. 2mm...somit wurde die obere karte sehr warm und die untere karte blieb, sehr kühl.....gibt es denn da nicht ein anderes Mainboard als X570 wo der abstand größer ist...es kann doch nicht sein das alle Mainboards so sind..oder ist das kein Problem und es ist normal so? Oder wie machen es andere...


----------



## _Berge_ (15. April 2020)

nordcore709 schrieb:


> ...



Ist normal

Andere nutzen eben keine Triple Slot Karten oder bauen gleich auf WaKü um


----------



## nordcore709 (15. April 2020)

danke für deine antwort&#8230;.aber gefühlt muß ich sagen das die lüfter der oberen karte garnicht richtig arbeiten können weil eben kein platz dazwischen ist...dann taktet die obere karte eher runter weil die zu warm wird?? sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2020)

Deswegen würde ich für SLI nur Blowerkarten nutzen. Die kommen damit viel besser klar, weil die sich kaum gegenseitig aufheizen. Mit nem mini Luftleitblech zwischen den Karten laufen dann beide fast gleich warm.


----------



## _Berge_ (15. April 2020)

ja die obere  Karte wird wärmer und wir eher ins Temp Limit laufen, das ist der Nachteil

wie TBF schon sagt, wäre zu meinen genannten Optionen noch eine Blower Karte ne Möglichkeit

Wasserkühler gäbe es für deine Karten:

Fullcover Wasserkühler Gigabyte Aorus 1080ti Xtreme Bykski N-GV1080TI


----------



## Sinusspass (15. April 2020)

Ich hatte zeitweise auch die Luftkühler auf meinen 2080ti Strix bei 3 Slots Abstand. Die obere Karte wurde 30°C wärmer (89 zu 59°C) und die Lüfter liefen mit knapp 3000 Umdrehungen. Man könnte zwar sagen, Blowerkarte, aber das macht es nicht besser, weil dann beide Karten vor sich hin grillen. Dualslot Karten sollten gehen, aber am Ende hilft nur mehr Abstand oder gleich Wakü.


----------



## nordcore709 (16. April 2020)

ich bedanke mich bei allen für die antworten....warum bauen die kein Mainboard mit mehr abstand zwischen den pci Steckplätzen..das wäre doch mal was...naja soll wohl seine gründe haben......


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2020)

Na eben weil heute immer weniger User Lust haben sich mit ihrer Hardware auseinandersetzen und genau das ist für SLI und CF nunmal nötig. Außerdem werden die Entwickler immer fauler.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2020)

ATX gibt dir 7 Slots. Im normalen Layout, mit 4x16 Slots, sind da jeweils 2 Slot Abstand dazwischen; bei Karten mit Dualslotdesign ist eben Platz für 4, bei Karten mit Tripleslotdesign Platz für 2, mit Verschiebung der Slots theoretisch 3. Die normale Desktopplattform bietet aber zu wenig Lanes und mGpu mit mehr als 2 Karten ist abseits von Benchmarks wirklich tot. Boards mit Unterstützung für 2 Grafikkarten gibt es immer noch. Der unterste Slot soll aber freigelassen werden, immerhin ist es meist ein mechanischer x16 am Chipsatz, wofür auch immer er verwendet wird; bei Tripleslotkarten wäre er trotzdem verdeckt. Der entscheidende Punkt, warum aber nur 3 Slots zwischen den vorgesehenen Steckplätzen ist, ist, dass der obere x16 Slot nicht an der obersten Position, sondern einen Slot tiefer sitzt. Bei der obersten Position kommt es wohl zu Inkompatibilitäten zwischen RAM und Grafikkartenbackplate. So kann man 2 3-Slot Karten verbauen. Würde man den 2. mechanischen x16 Slot weiter nach unten schieben, um 4 Slots Abstand zu bekommen, hätte man je nach Gehäuse Inkompatibilitäten . Manche haben ja direkt an der Unterkante des Mainboards schon die Netzteilblende bzw. das Netzteil.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2020)

Das was du da beschreibst, sind ja einfach nur die aktuellen Spezifikation. Aber Gehäuse und Spezifikationen werden ja an den Käufer ausgerichtet. Würden plötzlich 90 Prozent der Käufer mGPU Systeme betreiben, wären plötzlich wieder genug passende Gehäuse am Start.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. April 2020)

Zweifellos, nur dass das so schnell wohl nicht passiert. 
Die Position des obersten Slots wurde aber aufgrund auftretender Imkompatibilitäten durchgeführt, mechanisch bekommt man auch bei 3 Slots Abstand Tripleslotkarten rein, nur an der Kühlung scheitert es. Egal wie man es sieht, mGpu mit Karten >200W/Stück braucht eigentlich eine Wasserkühlung.
Es gibt immer noch Boards mit 4 Slots Abstand, da sind aber meistens ohnehin 4 mechanische x16 Slots verbaut, die alle um einen Slot nach unten verschoben sind. Das ergibt dann aber ein XL-ATX Board oder man hat eben eventuell imkompatible Hardware.


----------



## Duke711 (17. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das würde du da beschreibst, sind ja einfach nur die aktuellen Spezifikation. Aber Gehäuse und Spezifikationen werden ja an den Käufer ausgerichtet. Würden plötzlich 90 Prozent der Käufer mGPU Systeme betreiben, wären plötzlich wieder genug passende Gehäuse am Start.



Wenn hätte Fahrradkette. Komischerweise wird mit jeden neuen Spiel die 1080er Reihe immer langsamer, die RTX immer schneller (die Rohleistung ist aber eine Konstante) und für mGPU scheint sich auch kein Entwicker mehr zu interessieren. Bestes Beispiel die AS Creed Reihe. 

Lustig ist das eine 2070 nun schneller als eine 1080 TI ist oder eine 2080 Ti mal eben um 60% schneller ist. Ja ist nur Zufall.... Sogar die neue Vulkan low Level API bezüglich Breakpoints performt nur auf Turing, bei Pascal bringt es nichts.


----------



## GEChun (17. April 2020)

Wenn man SLI verbaut sollte man so oder so EATX Mainboards nehmen... da ist genügend Platz für SLI.. auch mit Blowerkühler... 

Dann stellt sich der gedanke auch nicht welches Gehäuse gebraucht wird den in den meisten EATX Gehäusen ist auch genug Platz...


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2020)

Andererseits, da man ohnehin 2 High End Karten verbaut, kann man auch gleich auf Wasser gehen. Immerhin bezahlt man ja mindestens 1500€ für 2 Karten, die auch Sinn unter mGpu machen. Und spätestens dann ist die Frage nach der Gehäusegröße auch so weit, dass da ohnehin ein EATX Board passt.


----------



## izanagi23 (17. April 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Andererseits, da man ohnehin 2 High End Karten verbaut, kann man auch gleich auf Wasser gehen. Immerhin bezahlt man ja mindestens 1500€ für 2 Karten


Wobei man dann aber nur noch eine Karte für 1500 bekommt. Also bei Nvidia zumindest ^^
Ich glaube man muss selber einmal Wakü im Besitz haben, dann möchte man eigentlich auch nicht wieder zurück. Aber die Mehrkosten haben es echt in sich.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2020)

Ein großer Teil der Kosten sind einmalig, lediglich Grafikkartenkühler und hin und wieder Schlauch und Wasser muss man wechseln. Aber bei einer 1200€ Karte (oder zwei ) sind die 150€ für einen guten Block kein Problem und man sieht sie ziemlich deutlich im Takt wieder. Vom niedrigeren Verbrauch der Karte bzw. mehr Power für die Gpu. Nvidia zählt anders als Amd ja den Verbrauch sämtlicher Komponenten der Karte, also auch Vram, Wandlerverluste und auch Lüfter und RGB ins Powerlimit. Da kann man durchaus mal 20W für die Gpu freischaufeln, zusätzlich arbeitet die Gpu an sich effizienter und kann noch physikalisch etwas höher takten.
Kleines Beispiel von mir: Ich habe ja 2 2080ti Strix mit XOC Bios für 1000W Powerlimit. 
Unter Luft, wo ich zur Sicherheit mit dem Bios immer nur eine Karte verwendet habe, wurde die Gpu 79°C warm, lief auf 1980Mhz, die Karte hat 420W gesoffen und die Lüfter liefen auf 3400 Umdrehungen, weil der Hotspot, dessen Sensor Nvidia versteckt, wohl etwas warm wurde. Alles ohne händisches OC, das wollte ich bei der Temperatur nicht machen.
Unter Wasser sieht die Sache anders aus. Ich habe zur Vergleichbarkeit mal mit einer Karte unter Wasser getestet, die 2. war zu dem Zeitpunkt ausgebaut. Die Gpu wurde 39°C warm, lief auf 2115Mhz, die Karte hat 360W gesoffen und die Lüfter der Wakü liefen auf 400 Umdrehungen. Da gehörte allerdings  OC dazu, der VRAM war auch noch deutlich übertaktet.
Zweites Beispiel: Meine Radeon VII hat unter Luft Peak 341W gezogen und wurde 113°C auf dem Hotspot warm, entsprechend 80°C Gpu. 
Unter Wasser war der Verbrauch bei 305W und die Temperatur bei 62 (Hotspot) bzw. 32°C (Gpu).
Worauf ich hinaus will: Die Lüfter ziehen gerade bei hohen Temperaturen eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Menge Saft und der Verbrauch fällt auch bei niedrigerer Temperatur. Das gibt dir bei gleichem Verbrauch gut und gerne 100Mhz mehr, wenn du eine Nvidia Karte hast und ins Powerlimit rennst.
Ich selbst habe zwar bei der Radiatorfläche und der Lautstärke der Lüfter massiv übertrieben, aber auch ohne so Übertreibungen hat man schon bei einer Karte einen deutlichen Benefit. Bei zweien und deren thermischen Problemen unter Luft -2x300W sind eben viel- durchaus nicht zu vernachlässigen, jedenfalls wenn man ti´s hat und daher 2500€ für Grafikkarten rausgehauen hat.
Wie gesagt, viele Kosten sind einmalig und 10-20% Mehrkosten bei Grafikkartenupdate sind zumindest für uns mGpunutzer wohl zu verschmerzen; wir bezahlen ohnehin viel fürs Upgrade, vor allem, weil man mit Wasser auch noch deutliche Mehrleistung erhält, wenn man ins Powerlimit rennt.
Andererseits, da man ohnehin 100-150€ mehr für custom Designs bezahlen würde, kann man auch Referenzdesign und Wasserblock nehmen und ist am Ende gleichauf bei den Kosten, hat aber die Waküvorteile.


----------



## Duke711 (17. April 2020)

Die 1080 TI lief überhaupt nicht als Costum mit den drei Lüftern.

Zum Vergleich: 1650 Mhz bei 80 °C zu 2040 Mhz mit Wasser.
Bei der 2080 TI lohnt sich wegen der geringeren Wärmestromdichte ein Waküblock deutlich weniger. Wäre hier für SLI eher interessant.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2020)

Die Wärmestromdichte zwischen Pascal und Turing ist gar nicht mal so unterschiedlich, Turing gleicht die größere Fläche mit Mehrverbrauch sehr wirksam aus. Am Ende ist die Differenz Gpu-Wasser bei Turing sogar ein gutes Stück höher als bei Pascal. Der höhere Energieverbrauch zwingt die Luftkühler dann noch wirksam in die Knie, sodass sich gerade bei der 2080ti die Wakü viel mehr lohnt, so meine Meinung. Die hohen Anschaffungskosten relativieren die Mehrkosten des Wasserblocks dann auch ganz gut. Wobei die Turingblöcke in gleichem Verhältnis teurer geworden sind wie die Karten.
Ich weiß ja nicht, welche 1080ti du hast, aber meine FTW3 lief mit ~1950Mhz bei 75°C unter Luft. Bei der 2080ti resultieren solche Taktraten in wie oben erwähnt 400+W, was sich nur mit sehr unschönen Lüfterdrehzahlen kompensieren lässt.


----------



## GEChun (17. April 2020)

Bei Sli hat man immer erhöhte Anschaffungskosten.. davon sollte man Ausgehen.

Wer kosten reduzieren will sollte SLI nicht verbauen.

Ich persönlich nehme halt nur Lüfterkarten, weil ich die viel zu oft aus und einbauen muss, das wäre bei Wakü ne Katastrophe, im Gegensatz zur CPU bei mir die switcht quasi nie..

Aber wie ich schon sage bei EATX z.B. bei meinem Board hat man 4 Slots für die Karte 1 und weitere 4 Slots für Karte 2. Wenn man dann eine Blower Karte mit 2 Slots einbaut hat man ganze 2 Slots Platz bis zur Karte zwei. Bei einer 3 Slot Blower Karte wäre dann obwohl die Karte 3 Slots belegt immer noch ein ganzer Slot frei für die untere Karte...

Und Gehäuse gibts auch passende, das LianLi O11 Dynamic kann von Unten belüftet werden also zielen direkt 3 Lüfter mit Frischluft auf die Grakas, setzt natürlich vorraus das man sein Gehäuse so platziert das es nicht auf einem Teppich steht.

Machbar ist es also auch mit Luft, persönlich verbaue ich aber so nur 2 Slot Karten, da mehr Platz ist.
Temperatur ist fast so wie im einzel Modus, maximal +1-5° also nichts dramatisches.

Bei ATX allerdings gebe ich recht, zu wenig Platz, da würde ich nur Wakü nehmen.


----------



## ursmii (18. April 2020)

GELÖST        

hallo Multi-GraKa-Gemeinde

Ich habe folgendes System:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme mit BIOS f12e, 2x32GB G.Skill TridentZNeo 3600, AMD Ryzen 3950X, EVGA Geforce RTX 2080 TI FTW3 11GB 11G-P4-2387-KR (aktuelle FW), 1200W supply
Win10 pro, NVIDEA 26.21.14.4112 vom 24.10.2019

Nun wollte ich das System mit einer _zweiten, baugleichen GraKa_ erweitern.  Das klappte nicht.

Weder NVIDIA-Settings, EVGA Precision X, noch der device manager zeigen eine zweite Karte an.
Die Karten und das MoBo sollen NVLINK kompatibel sein und auch ohne solchen via PCI (aber langsamer) funktionieren.
Momentan kein NVLINK verfügbar

Ich habe folgendes getestet:
- K1 oder K2 im top slot: OK
- K1 top  K2 mitte      : NOK   (K1 wird erkannt)
- K2 top  K1 mitte      : NOK   (K2 wird erkannt)
- K1 oder K2 mitte    : NOK   (Keine Karte wird erkannt)   (falsches BIOS-Setting: Prim. GraKa = slot 1 )

Ich habe keine weitere PCI-Karte, die zum Testen des mittleren slot verwendet werden könnte

Die Karten werden für Folding@home und distributed computing verwendet, also nicht zum gamen

_Wer hat eine Lösung, die zur Erkennung der zweiten Karte und zur dualen Funktionalität führt?_    Vielen Dank
Bitte keine Antworten zu warum, wozu, Wärme oder Ähnlichem

==========================================================================================================
ich werde eure anregungen hier dokumentieren, damit ihr wisst, was vorgeschlagen, getestet und heraus gekommen ist
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
vorschlag sinusspass:  
Die Cpu stellt für PCIe Slots nur 16 Lanes zur Verfügung, für weitere Slots werden eben 8 Lanes geswitchet.
Viele Boards machen das zwar automatisch, aber bei manchen Boards muss man von x16 auf x8/x8 umschalten. 
Frag mich aber nicht, wo genau im Bios die Option ist. 

gemacht:
im bios gesetzt
Initial Display Output 	 Specifies the first initiation of the monitor display from the the installed PCI Express graphics card.
PCIe 1 Slot  :  Sets the graphics card on the PCIEX16 slot as the first display. (Default)
PCIe 2 Slot  :  Sets the graphics card on the PCIEX8 slot as the first display.     <--- gesetzt 

PCIEX16 Bifurcation  :  Allows you to determine how the bandwidth of the PCIEX16 slot is divided.    PCIE 2x8  <--- gesetzt

ergebnis:
es wird immer nur 1 GraKa angezeigt, auch wenn die zweite verwendet wird 
gleich was gesetzt wird, es wird immer die karte bevorzugt, an der der HDMI anschluss verwendet wird.
bei 2 x HDMI wird slot 1 genommen.
leider hat mein 2. bildschirm keinen DP, nur einen DVI, so dass ich da immer HDMI fahren muss.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Lösung:
ich habe eine LianLi anti-grafikkarten-sag  einrichtung installiert.
da für meine dicken GraKa die halteschiene 3cm zu kurz war, musste ich die untere stütze um 180° drehen.
diese kleine auflagefläche zum MB hin hat ein vollständiges einrasten der GraKa verhindert. das war so wenig, dass ich es nicht sehen konnte.
aus lauter verzweiflung, als alles nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich diese einrichtung demontiert und siehe da - es klappte.

die anti-sag vorrichtung wäre  ok, wenn sie 3cm länger wäre, um die untere stütze der vorgabe gerecht (!) zu montieren._

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. April 2020)

Die Cpu stellt für PCIe Slots nur 16 Lanes zur Verfügung, für weitere Slots werden eben 8 Lanes geswitchet.
Viele Boards machen das zwar automatisch, aber bei manchen Boards muss man von x16 auf x8/x8 umschalten. Frag mich aber nicht, wo genau im Bios die Option ist.


----------



## Mr-Meeseeks (25. April 2020)

Hi,

Hätte mal eine Frage zum Thema nvlink Bridge, und zwar werden die Bridges immer in tripple oder Quad-Slot angegeben dabei wäre tripple 60 mm, dieser Abstand ist bei meinem Board der 2 Slot in den möchte ich die 2 Karte auch stecken  müsste dann doch passen, warum heißt es dann Triple-Slot? Der betrieb von 2 gleichen Karten nur von unterschiedlichen herstellen ist soweit ich weiß möglich nur manche Karten sind breiter als andere bezieht sich das auch auf den Anschluss für die Bridge oder haben die alle ein Einheitsmaß da die Bridge ja sonst nicht passt, wenn eine karte breiter ist.

Mainboard:  MSI MEG X570 ACE


----------



## Mr-Meeseeks (25. April 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Es geht um den Abstand zwischen PCIe Slots und damit den Karten untereinander. Tripple bedeutet in dem Fall über 3 PCIe Slot's. Oben die 1. Karte, einer frei, darunter die nächste Karte. Die Brücke muss dann passen.



Das war mir klar, nur gibt Nvidia ihren Triple-Slot Bridge mit 60 mm an, bei meinem Board ist der Abstand von vom ersten zum 2 PCIe Slots 80 mm da bräuchte ich ja die Quad-Slot Bridge 80 mm, deswegen hatte mich das verwirrt da dann kein PCIe Slot frei gelassen wird zwischen der Bridge.


----------



## Mr-Meeseeks (25. April 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Sind beim MEG ja auch 4 Slots, auch wenn MSI wegen M.2 Lanes einen wegspart. Kostet ab 90 Euro.



Gut das könnte sein, müsste dann nur noch wissen, ob der Anschluss für die Brücke auch bei 2 unterschiedlichen Karten die gleichen Masse hat, auch, wenn die Karten unterschiedlich breit sind. 

Karten: 
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio, 11264 MB GDDR6
King Mod Service ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti mit &#8230;


----------



## 2Key (8. Mai 2020)

Hi, und liebe Grüße aus dem Jahr 2014! 
Spaß beiseite, ich hab ne Frage zu nem kürzlich bei mir Zustande gekommenden Crossfire-Setup aus 2 R9 290:
Also die 2. ist erst seid kurzem da, Wärmeentwicklung unter Last ist im wahrsten Wortsinn Grenzwertig, aber noch okay, Im moment Spiele ich nichtmal sondern Lasse Sie für Folding@Home Rechnen.
Auf nem x470 Board in nem Towergehäuse, aber im Liegen mit Front&Hecklüftern, jetzt aber der Knackpunkt, während die Karten Falten schaue ich auf u.a. YT&Twitch, allerdings erzeugt die Videowiedergabe bei der Primären Karte eine höhere Auslastung&Wärmeentwicklung als nur beim FoldingBetrieb so das dann Thermisch die Karte im Oberen Slot selbst bei ner angepassten Lüfterkurve nicht drum rum kommt Vollast zu drehen oder bei 94 Grad anfängt runterzudrosseln bis teils auf minTakt.
die sekundäre Karte hingegen dümpelt bei 70Grad +- rum da Sie ja keine teils vorgewärmte Luft zieht
Ich würde daher gern die Karte im 2. x16 Slot als Primäre/Master Karte einrichten, so das die Thermische Belastung beider karten besser verteilt ist, hab aber im Adrenalin 20.4.2 Treiber und nach ner Google-Suche nichts in der Richtung gefunden.
Danke schonmal falls wer weiß wie mans switcht


----------



## DooNeo (18. Mai 2020)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage: Wiso ist SLI eigentlich so nun ja ich sag mal "verpönt" ?

Es schreiben sooo viele nimm lieber eine RTX 2080 ti anstatt 2x GTX 1080 ti, aber wiso eigentlich weil so wenig Spiele SLI unterstützen ? Müssen sie das zwingend zu 100% ?

Wenn ich mir mal so ein Video hier anschauen dann schaut das irgendwie nicht so aus als wäre SLI schlecht ?  ----> YouTube


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2020)

Ja, das müssen sie zwingend.
Wenn sie das nicht machen hast Du negative Skalierung mit SLI, keine Skalierung, wenig Skalierung oder falls Du Skalierung erzwingst bekommste Bildfehler.

Und die Leute, die mit ihren SLI-Fehlern Videos machen, die haste Dir nicht angeschaut?

z.b. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bi3P4ow548s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich meine, was nützen Dir da alle FPS der Welt, wenn es Flackert? (War übrigens ein Treiber-Fehler, der irgendwann behoben wurde, aber solange ist das Game nicht spielbar. Und dabei wird es immer als tolles Referenz-Game herangezogen, eben weil es gerade gut mit SLI skaliert).


----------



## DooNeo (19. Mai 2020)

Ah okay dann bin ich jetzt ein bisschen schlauer danke. 

Achso das ist ja von dir das Video . (Jetzt weis ich endlich für was das HisN steht. )


----------



## JanJake (21. Mai 2020)

Oft kann man aber mit den Einstellungen das System aber auch so hinbekommen das man gut an die 90%+ kommt. 

Hatte selbst auch schon des öfteren SLI und CF. Und eines ist mir besonders aufgefallen, das SLI eben doch schlechter skaliert als CF. 

Hat man aber ein Spiel wo Multi GPU gut skaliert ist das auch echt gut, aber die sind eben selten und heute noch schwerer zu finden, denn der Support für SLI und CF fällt zunehmend weg. 

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren 2 R9 390 im System und muss sagen, die liefen echt gut mit einander, fast in jedem Game kam ich auf 90%+ GPU Skalierung. Lag aber auch daran, weil mein CPU Limit in weiter ferne war bei einer Auflösung von 5040x1050. Gepaart war das ganze mit einem Ryzen 1700 auf einem C6H. Die 2. Karte ging weg weil mir eben die 700W Verbrauch vom PC es nicht wert waren und die Karten eben doch schon recht laut waren trotz UV. 

Größte Nachteil bei CF/SLI ist eben der enorme Verbrauch und die Abwärme. 

Daher würde ich heute mit einer 5700XT oder NV 20XX Karte kein Multi GPU System mehr aufbauen, weil es eben mit mehr Nachteilen verbunden ist. Spiele gibt es kaum noch, Unterstützung und es wird in Zukunft nicht besser. 

Ich bin aber auch der gegenteiligen Meinung was die kleinen Karten angeht. Ich würde lieber 2 kleine Karten im SLI/CF nutzen als 2 große Karten. Erklärung auch ganz einfach. 

2 2080TI zum Beispiel ins GPU Limit zu bekommen ist nicht einfach und man hängt oft dank fehlender Leistung der CPU im CPU Limit. 

Dann lieber 2 kleine Karten, wo bei den heutigen CPUs es kein Problem ist die Karten ins GPU Limit zu bekommen, denn dann skaliert SLI/CF auch deutlich besser.


----------



## GEChun (1. Juni 2020)

JanJake schrieb:


> Hatte selbst auch schon des öfteren SLI und CF. Und eines ist mir besonders aufgefallen, das SLI eben doch schlechter skaliert als CF.



Ich hab immer genau die Gegenteilige Beobachtung gemacht, find es bemerkenswert das es bei dir besser gelaufen hat.
Was war denn der Unterbau dazu?

Weil die kommunikation via PCIe Lanes ist echt zu wenig für einen stabilen Dual GPU betrieb, das ging vielleicht noch vor Jahren aber gerade heutzutage eignet sich PCIe nur noch bedingt zur Synchronisation der GPU´s.
Die benötigten Signale brauchen einfach viel zu lange von Karte A zur Karte B und zurück.


----------



## GEChun (6. Juni 2020)

G-old-Athlon schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das es auch eine Brücke für Crossfire gab?



Die R9 390 hatte bereits keine Brücke mehr.


----------

